# Zeigt her eure Cubes - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## fatali (30. November 2009)

so,was soll ich noch groß sagen ausser - zeigt her eure cubes !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (30. November 2009)

Ja was ist denn hierlos?
Seid wohl alle, genauso wie ich bei so Wetter und mangelnder Zeit nicht biiken gewesen?!





Soooommmer


----------



## malicom (30. November 2009)

Mein AMS Pro 2009:





Gruss Martin


----------



## Mkkminimog (30. November 2009)

Hallo Cube-Freunde,
hier mein erster Beitrag. 
Nachdem ich schon länger hier im Forum lese, möchte ich jetzt auch meinen "Beitrag" leisten.
Gestern war ich auf einer kleinen Hausrunde unterwegs und habe
mir den Baufortschritt der Windkrafträder angeschaut.

Hier mein Würfel und das entsprechende Windanlagen-Fundament.
Nabenhöhe Cube ca. 34cm, Nabenhöhe des Windrades ca. 100m






Nach dieser "Baustelle" ging nichts mehr. Selbst schieben war danach nicht mehr möglich!





Steinesammler





Viele Grüsse von der "Hohen Strasse" aus dem Hessenland
Michael


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. November 2009)

Bis jetzt ist der Fred ja vorbildlich!
Weiter so!!


----------



## RSV (30. November 2009)




----------



## linkespurfahrer (1. Dezember 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ja was ist denn hierlos?
> Seid wohl alle, genauso wie ich bei so Wetter und mangelnder Zeit nicht biiken gewesen?!


@Andi: Studium und Regenerationsphase!

@RSV: Dein Bild hat was, taugt als Hintergrundbild.

nachdem es bis gestern Abend immer noch nicht geregnet hat, bin ich zum Spaß noch eine Runde gefahren.

Hier versuchte Nachtaufnahmen mit meinem Nokia N85:

Auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Cottbus (ich wurde da bei meiner Aufnahme von Passanten für ein Polizist gehalten  ) :




Im Hintergrund das preisgekrönte IKMZ, unsere Unibibliothek:




Heute gießts wie aus Eimern..


----------



## barbarissima (1. Dezember 2009)

*Heute schüttet es bestimmt überall  Da helfen nur noch Sommerbilder  *

*Hier mal die krummste Brücke über die ich je gefahren bin  Die hörte sich auch noch sehr klapprig an, wenn man drüber fuhr *

*Oder hat von euch vielleicht noch jemand was noch schieferes anzubieten???*


----------



## m.rr (1. Dezember 2009)

..das is ne Hängebrücke, war auch net schlecht, hat schön geschaukelt 






 m.


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. Dezember 2009)

ein bild aus dem sommer ...





[warum werden seit gestern alle threads neu angefangen ??]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Dezember 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434796

Deshalb 





O man! Ich will sommer!


----------



## Groudon (1. Dezember 2009)

zum. frühling =)

CUBE hatte damals (2008) wirklich tolle farben ... eine 2011er Kollektion in em Stil würde mal geil sein =) die aktuellen Farbmuster sind iwie zu bunt -.-


----------



## beuze1 (1. Dezember 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *
> Oder hat von euch vielleicht noch jemand was noch schieferes anzubieten???
> *


*


eng, schräg, rutschig,...








auch ganz nett..,






*


----------



## S1las (1. Dezember 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ein bild aus dem sommer ...



Woah, geiles Bild bogl . Gibts davon noch mehr? Wo ist das denn entstanden :>?


----------



## idworker (1. Dezember 2009)

@beuze: Schrofenpass im Sommer, mei war des schee. Bin schon zweimal rüber und bestimmt net des letztemal....


----------



## barbarissima (1. Dezember 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *eng, schräg, rutschig,...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

..und wie raffiniert sie die beiden Brückenteile miteinander verbunden haben Ein Bauwerk für die Ewigkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (1. Dezember 2009)

High Tech pur *gg*


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. Dezember 2009)

@ S1las, hast ne pn  (für alle andren, is im chiemgau)


----------



## Fetcher (1. Dezember 2009)

Hier mein eine Woche altes Elite 2010.
Top Bike

weiß jmd zufällig nen schicken rot-schwarzen Carbonflaschenhalter? Der Elite Pase gefällt mir recht gut, wenn nur der weiße streifen nicht wär. Evtl kennt ja einer nen ähnlichen.


----------



## m.rr (1. Dezember 2009)

Sommer '09


----------



## wildkater (1. Dezember 2009)

Fetcher schrieb:


> weiß jmd zufällig nen schicken rot-schwarzen Carbonflaschenhalter?


Ich habe einen von Specialized auf meinem Hardtail (auch auf dem Cube Stereo, da allerdings in schwarz). Vielleicht kannst Du was erkennen:



Sorry übrigens für das Non-Cube...


----------



## sepalot (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Freunde des Würfels!​ 
Bin seit letzten Freitag stolzer Besitzer eines 2009er Fritzz .​ 


 


 

Und nachdem es am Samstag nicht geregnet hat, musste natürlich das neue Bike getauft werden . Na gut, ich hätte es auch gemacht, wenn es geregnet hätte .​ 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 

Beweise, dass es auch eine MTB-Taufe war - ein bischen Dreck muss sein :​ 


 


 


 

Das Fritzz macht echt Laune .​


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Dezember 2009)

sepalot schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde des Würfels!​



Kommt mir bekannt vor?





Aber was ich dir eigtl. sagen wollte: Schönes rad, aber du nutzt deinen Federweg bescheiden


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. Dezember 2009)

oh ja, sehr bescheiden sogar  grade mal die hälfte, und bei den letzten pics auch noch versenkt 

da fällt mir grad ein, bei mir gibt die gabel neurdings so ein komisches pfeifen von sich, wenn ich mal bei übleren sachen nich ganz sauber fahr und sie durchschlägt


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Dezember 2009)

fahr sauber!


----------



## sepalot (1. Dezember 2009)

> Aber was ich dir eigtl. sagen wollte: Schönes rad, aber du nutzt deinen Federweg bescheiden


 
Schön, dass es dir gefällt - mir nämlich auch . 

Das mit der Federwegausnutzung schaut nur auf den Bildern so aus. Die entstanden nämlich nach langen Steigungen und der Gummi vom Dämpfer war schon halb runtergehangen von der Lauffläche (den hab ich nur fürs Bild wieder ein Stückchen raufgeschoben).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rolling cubes (2. Dezember 2009)

Tadaa!


----------



## m.rr (2. Dezember 2009)

schön


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Dezember 2009)

Laufräder raus, den spacerturmartigen sonstwas da vorne weg und über den sattel läässt sich streiten, ist aber bekanntlich arschsache
Sonst


----------



## m.rr (2. Dezember 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Laufräder raus, den spacerturmartigen sonstwas da vorne weg und über den sattel läässt sich streiten, ist aber bekanntlich arschsache
> Sonst



   Fangt ihr hier jetzt auch schon so an...  

...Der mit der Arschsache is gut


----------



## Cube09 (2. Dezember 2009)

@sepalot

die Umgebung auf deinen Bildern ist mir gleich bekannt vorgekommen  
Bin auch aus dem Fichtelgebirge (Marktredwitz)


----------



## sepalot (2. Dezember 2009)

@Cube09

Schön ! Da wohnst du ja gleich in der Nähe der Geburtsstätte unserer CUBE's .


----------



## rolling cubes (2. Dezember 2009)

@ Andi 

Der Turmbau zu Babylon ist bald vorbei. Die Bremsschläuche sind auch noch zu lang. Welches Argument spricht jedoch gegen die Laufräder?


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab sie und nach ner Zeit haben sie sich bei mir als unbrauchbar entpuppt.
Resume nach bissl über 9000: 
Hinterrad: Lager läuft sehr rau/Freilauf hat spiel/freilauf funktioniert nicht einwandfrei/Felge hat ein paar unzentrierbare Schläge/ein Nippel fehlt......Felge war bisher einmal bei Mavic,mit dem ergebnis, dass es überhauptnix genbracht hat (freilauf wurde gemacht) 

Vorderrad: Es dreht sich ohne (!) bremse exakt 1,5 mal  --> Das ding läuft so beschissen! Wenn man das teil volle kanne anstößt schaffts vll. 5 umdrehungen Und spiel hats trotzdem

Aussserdem ist die felgenweite mit 18mm zu schmal. reifen bauen dadrauf sehr hoch.Aber sonst nen top LRS.......Hoffen wir einfach, dass er bei dir hebt  Meiner fliegt und nächste saisson sind andere drin

Vll. fahr ich einfach zu hart für das rad


----------



## Groudon (2. Dezember 2009)

ich weiß ja nicht was so ein LR für ne Lebensdauer haben soll ... aber ist ja eher richtung AM gerichtet (oder) und du fährst ja schon mehr richtung enduro und mer und ich mein9000km - ist doch nicht so schlcht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Dezember 2009)

Die Probleme sollten so ca. ab 4000-5000 angefangen haben  Seit anfang dieser saisson wars dann auch so kacke wie jetzt.


----------



## m.rr (2. Dezember 2009)

...hier mal wieder ein Bild aus der beliebten Serie: Sommer 2009  





 m.


----------



## barbarissima (2. Dezember 2009)

*Zu der Serie kann ich auch noch was beisteuern * 

*Es waren dieses Jahr sehr anstrengende Touren dabei  Manchmal zu anstrengend    *


----------



## m.rr (2. Dezember 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Zu der Serie kann ich auch noch was beisteuern *
> 
> *Es waren dieses Jahr sehr anstrengende Touren dabei  Manchmal zu anstrengend    *


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Dezember 2009)

Sommer!!!! 





Ich kanns kaum abwarten (im dezember )


----------



## Organspänder (3. Dezember 2009)

*Zurück zur Realität -2°Celsius heute morgen um 3Uhr ENDLICH WINTER*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5er (3. Dezember 2009)

Auch aus diesem Sommer






Steht übrigens zum Verkauf, bei Interesse [email protected]


----------



## linkespurfahrer (3. Dezember 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> *Zurück zur Realität -2°Celsius heute morgen um 3Uhr ENDLICH WINTER*



...Wo ist diese Brücke???? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, aber kann die nicht zuordnen..


----------



## m.rr (3. Dezember 2009)

5er schrieb:


> Auch aus diesem Sommer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   Das Bild is schon allein farblich der Hammer   
    Genau das Richtige, bei dem Wetter 



Grüße,
m.


----------



## Organspänder (3. Dezember 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> ...Wo ist diese Brücke???? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, aber kann die nicht zuordnen..



Berlin-Treptower Park-Insel der Jugend
http://maps.google.de/places/de/berlin/alt-treptow/6/-insel-berlin


----------



## beuze1 (3. Dezember 2009)

*was denn, lauter alte Sommer-Bilder...
geht raus, haltet die Augen offen und macht neue, ist auch gar nicht schlimm..

Winter 09




immer wieder schön




die Alpen




viel Schnee-Bruch




drückte den Schnitt etwas




lockere 40km/600hm




alles drängt zur Sonne (Bärbels Berg-Ziegen)


*


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Dezember 2009)

Schön die ersten Schneebilder von dir beuze, bin auch gerade zurück, nur bei uns ist Dauerregen und Batschig ohne ende. 
Stellenweise kommt man kaum noch die steilen Rampen hoch, es fährt sich wie auf Schmierseife.
Habe heute mal keine Bilder, zu nass.


----------



## beuze1 (3. Dezember 2009)

> es fährt sich wie auf Schmierseife



*ja, es ist noch zu Warm
wir hatten hier 6,5c+ da geht abseits der wege noch nicht,s 
und der Eis-Spiker muß noch warten..(im Heizkeller)*


----------



## rockshox12 (3. Dezember 2009)

@beuze 

was hast du im Moment für einen Reifen hinten drauf?


----------



## beuze1 (3. Dezember 2009)

rockshox12 schrieb:


> @beuze
> 
> was hast du im Moment für einen Reifen hinten drauf?




den da..


----------



## S1las (3. Dezember 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ja, es ist noch zu Warm
> wir hatten hier 6,5c+ da geht abseits der wege noch nicht,s
> und der Eis-Spiker muß noch warten..(im Heizkeller)*



Wuerd es die Dinger in 2,3" Version geben, hätte ich sie mir schon laengst geholt. 
Ich versteh allgemein nicht warum die nur in 2,1" angeboten werden S_S. 

Ansonsten sind die Dinger sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshox12 (3. Dezember 2009)

@Beuze bist zufrieden mit dem ?
Brauch nämlich nen neuen HR


----------



## linkespurfahrer (3. Dezember 2009)

rockshox12 schrieb:


>



Mach mal den Akku unter den Vorbau und nehme für den Halter nen Gummiring. So fällt das kaum auf und bei Dir sollte auch genug Platz sein, so wie ich das sehe  Habe das bei meiner Power LED so. 
Und das Schutz"blech" hinten muss zwischen zwei und drei Uhr stehen. Nicht zwischen drei und vier Uhr! Dann erfüllt es seine Funktion besser und das Rad schleift nicht beim starken einfedern.  

Viel zu oft läuft man Gefahr, dass man sein Würfel mit dem ganzen (nötigen) Zubehörgedöhns irgendwann überfrachtet. Von Satteltaschen allgemein fang ich lieber gar nicht an. Ich glaube jeder kennt das Problem...

Nimms bitte nicht persönlich. Bin halt Optikmensch.


----------



## Juuro (4. Dezember 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ja, es ist noch zu Warm
> wir hatten hier 6,5c+ da geht abseits der wege noch nicht,s
> und der Eis-Spiker muß noch warten..(im Heizkeller)*



Wie heißt denn das gute Stück? Sowas wär mal was für Weihnachten! 
Ist es empfehlenswert so einen vorne und hinten draufzumachen?


----------



## Nuub (4. Dezember 2009)

Schwalbe Ice Spiker


----------



## wildkater (4. Dezember 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Wuerd es die Dinger in 2,3" Version geben, hätte ich sie mir schon laengst geholt.
> Ich versteh allgemein nicht warum die nur in 2,1" angeboten werden


 Schmäler deswegen, dass sie besser in den Schnee / Matsch / tiefen Boden einsinken und evtl. Grip auf dem Boden bekommen können. Glaube ich.


----------



## wildkater (4. Dezember 2009)

Juuro schrieb:


> Ist es empfehlenswert so einen vorne und hinten draufzumachen?


 Würde ich empfehlen...


----------



## Bayer (4. Dezember 2009)

oder besser gleich den ice spiker pro hat mehr spikes und ist leichter


----------



## beuze1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Juuro schrieb:


> Wie heißt denn das gute Stück? Sowas wär mal was für Weihnachten!
> Ist es empfehlenswert so einen vorne und hinten draufzumachen?



*ist ja schon alles beantwortet worden..
unbedingt hinten u vorne und der pro ist zu Teuer..*


----------



## barbarissima (4. Dezember 2009)

Bayer schrieb:


> oder besser gleich den ice spiker pro hat mehr spikes und ist leichter


 
Das mit dem "Leichter" kannst du vergessen. Im Winter hat man immer so viel Matsch oder sonstiges Zeugs am Rad hängen, da kommt es auf die paar Gramm auch nicht mehr an  Das Zusatzgewicht wird unter "zusätzlicher Trainingseffekt" verbucht  
Ich würde mir wieder die Billigen kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (4. Dezember 2009)

Frei nach dem Motto:

Der Winter ist keine Jahreszeit, sondern eine Aufgabe!


----------



## barbarissima (4. Dezember 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> Frei nach dem Motto:
> 
> Der Winter ist keine Jahreszeit, sondern eine Aufgabe!


 
Ja genau  Guter Spruch 

(In Heidenheim scheint die Sonne und es ist trocken )


----------



## idworker (4. Dezember 2009)

Der Bodensee meldet: Trocken und leicht bewölkt. Morgen 15:00 Uhr Ausfahrt mit meiner Bikegruppe -muss dann meiner Guide-Funktion nachkommen.


----------



## barbarissima (4. Dezember 2009)

Dann streng dich an und mach uns keine Schande


----------



## linkespurfahrer (4. Dezember 2009)

@bärbel und idworker: Der Winterspruch ist echt gut. Wenn man schon nen Ice Spiker fahren muss kann man ja eh nicht mehr Kampflinie fahren wie an den nicht verschneiten/vermatschten Tagen. -> @Bayer: Wenig Gewicht ist nur für die Beschleunigung relevant.

Ich habe heute wieder ne Tour gemacht (0°C bis 3°C - gefühlt kälter). Peitz, Burg, Leipe (tiefster Spreewald) Lübbenau, Vetschau, zu Talsperre Spremberg und einmal rum, über nen kleinen Umweg dann über Cottbus wieder nach Peitz. Schätze mal ihr könnt damit nichts anfangen, aber ich nenns trotzdem.

Die Einstellung Landschaft kann man beim N85 total vergessen, das scharfe Cube wird unscharf abgebildet  ... nun die besten Bilder:




 kurz hinter Leipe auf dem Weg nach Lübbenau:



 zwei Kilometer weiter (schönste Waldautobahn):



 darf auch nicht fehlen:



 nachdem ich um den Stausee rum war ließ sich die Sonne mal blicken:




Insgesamt gut 145km in 5,5 Stunden. Sechs Stunden war ich etwa unterwegs. 

Grüße von Stefan


----------



## idworker (4. Dezember 2009)

@linkespurfahrer: gel der ist gut, danke! Auch für die nice pic's
@barbarissima: da siehste mal....Grüßle nach HDH. Aber in HDH wo..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (4. Dezember 2009)

naja der pro macht shcon sinn weil er einfach bis raus aufm profil spikes hat und nicht die seitenstollen ohne so wie der normale was ja vor allen in kurven sehr sinnvoll ist. ich hab ihn jetzt eine saison gefahren viel auch auf teer und der sieht noch aus wie neu kaum spikes verloren. kann den pro nur empfehlen


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Dezember 2009)

Es wird Weihnachten Leute  (Nicht mehr lang, dann sinds wieder 20°)


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe im Wald leider kein beleuchteten Weihnachtsbaum gefunden 







aber im Hintergrund steht bestimmt irgend wo einer


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. Dezember 2009)

Hab auch mal in den Sommerschnappschüssen gekramt, wird langsam wieder Zeit für wärmeres Wetter 





Gibt es eigentlich ein Geheimrezept gegen eiskalte Getränke aus der Trinkflasche? Heißes kühlt zu schnell ab und ne extra isolierte will ich auch nicht kaufen...

NaitsirhC


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Dezember 2009)

Trinkrucksack


----------



## linkespurfahrer (4. Dezember 2009)

...aber denn mit extra Isolierung um den Schlauch und ums Mundstück, sonst ist das Getränk im Rucksack noch warm aber am Mundstück vielleicht schon gefroren


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem Isolierten Schlauch ist nicht schlecht aber auch nicht unbedingt notwendig, ich blase immer die Flüssigkeit zurück dann friert auch nix ein.


----------



## idworker (5. Dezember 2009)

oder man mischt etwas dazu, dass es nicht einfriert......


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Dezember 2009)

Und dann passiert so was [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3JmoZOcWk8"]YouTube- Betrunkener Russe fÃ¤hrt Fahrrad[/ame]...lol


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. Dezember 2009)

So, mal die Zeit des Erkältetseins genutzt und den Radumbau vorran getrieben:

ins Rad: 
Fox RL 80 ( mit der viel schöneren alten runden Brücke) 
Marta SL 180mm 

kommt noch:
Neuer LRS ( sieht ähnlich aus, ist nur 200gr leichter  )
Steuersatz
Bremse hinten zu Marta SL

No.1



No.2 



So wars vorher:




Kein Cube, aber trotzdem toll
Winterbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trompeten Paul (5. Dezember 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/523866]
	
[/URL]
Hoffe das klappt mit dem Foto. Habe auch nochmal die milde Zeit genutzt und mein Fahrrad Winterfest gemacht. ( Der geneigte Leser wird sehen, dass es eher zum gemütlichen Fahren ausgelegt ist. Also Bitte keine Kommentare zum Spacerturm oder Rizer) 
Im Frühjahr wird noch die Kurbel gewechselt, dann bin ich so weit glücklich.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Dezember 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> So, mal die Zeit des Erkältetseins genutzt und den Radumbau vorran getrieben:
> 
> 
> No.1



Verünftige sattelüberhöhung 
Ne XTR Kurbel würd schön rein passeen... und die Fox holt optisch einiges 
Wie leicht ists denn?


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. Dezember 2009)

@ Andi 3001:

Na klar, sonst bräuchte ich ja nen 40cm Steuerrohr damit keine Überhöhung mehr wäre *g*

Ja, ne XTR Kurbel ist eh fast immer in der ebay Beobachtungsliste, mal sehen wann der Preis stimmt 
Gewicht, keine Ahnung, wird dann mal gewogen wenn der Umbau fertig ist...wahrscheinlich Anfang/Mitte Jan.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (5. Dezember 2009)

@hillkiller: Sieht schon mal sehr gut aus (hats ja vorher auch getan), bis auf die weißen Kabelbinder. Über die Form der Gabelbrücke kann man sich streiten. Die Fox haste bei ebay gekauft? 

Habe heute eine Entspannungstour gemacht und zwei schöne Bilder für Euch:

Die Neiße-Landschaft zwischen Grießen und Forst:



Kurz vor zu Hause. Slawischer Götterhain und Aussichtsturm in Bau gehörend zum Erlebnispark Teichland auf der Bärenbrücker Höhe:




107km, ca. 250hm. 4Stunden 5min Fahrzeit. 5,5 Stunden unterwegs.

Grüße von Stefan


----------



## beuze1 (5. Dezember 2009)

*wer liebt sie nicht...
Brückentage..

offene Brücke bei Wangen




Argenbrücke




geschlossene Brücke bei Neu-Rav









Guido Tschugg-unter Brücke..
















Autobahn-Brücke


*


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. Dezember 2009)

@linkespurfahrer:
Ja geht solangsam vorran mit der Optik 
Gut die Kabelbinder, das übliche *g*

Nein, nen Kumpel hatte die noch rumstehen so konnte ich se ihm für nen "Appel und nen Ei" abkaufen 

Bist nur auf der deutschen Seite oder auch auf der Polnischen unterwegs? Daich im Sommer mitm Auto festgestellt habe das es da auch ganz gute Wege gibt (die im Atlas Straßen waren *g*), allerdings nördlicher von Küstrin.

@beuze: Ja schön Brüken gesammelt, doch bin sehr sehr froh das es hier sicher noch lange nicht weiß ist *auf Holz klopf*

Gruß HK


----------



## idworker (5. Dezember 2009)

mein lieber beuze, net schlecht....  ich  war heute mit meiner Bikegruppe unterwegs..und es war super lustig.. sry. Fotos fogen


----------



## linkespurfahrer (5. Dezember 2009)

@beuze: Und prompt denke ich an den Film "Die Brücken am Fluss" - absolut sehenswert. 
@hillkiller: Auf die polnische Seite habe ich mich noch nicht gewagt. Wird aber irgendwann in Angriff genommen. Möchte auch mal gerne den D 12 bis Zittau bzw. nach Norden bis Ueckermünde fahren. Oder die 465km von Zittau bis Ueckermünde an einem Tag im Frühjahr/Sommer...


----------



## Hemme (5. Dezember 2009)

Heute nen tollen Sonnenuntergang gehabt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (5. Dezember 2009)

*Schöne Bilder habt ihr heute wieder gemacht.*

*War heute auch wieder unterwegs. Das Fritzz hatte ersten Schnee-/ Eis-Kontakt. *





































*Das Fritzz weis noch nicht so recht, was es von dem weißen Zeug halten soll. *














*Ach übrigens: Tolle Community hier! *


----------



## m.rr (5. Dezember 2009)

sepalot schrieb:


> *Schöne Bilder habt ihr heute wieder gemacht.*
> 
> *Ach übrigens: Tolle Community hier! *


 
...finde ich auch     









irgendwie geht bei uns zur Zeit keine Tour ohne Feldberg. 





Diesmal etwas eisig. 





Das hier ist der Hammer:




Ich hab diese Woche die hinteren Bremsbeläge gewechselt und welche von EBC drauf gemacht (wie ich zu denen gekommen  bin erzähle ich Euch ein anderes Mal.) Nun..., dann ging es also bergab und ich wunderte mich, dass ich nach 200 Matern hinten keine Bremsleistung mehr hatte . Nach mehrmaligem Pumpen dann heftiges Geknirsche, dann (leider etwas spät) angehalten und nach ca 10. Minuten Abfahrt (ganz ehrlich ), dieses Ergebnis bestaunt  . Ich hatte zum Glück noch andere Bremsbeläge dabei...

Morgen soll's mal in den Spessart gehen 

 Michael


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. Dezember 2009)

m.rr schrieb:


> ...finde ich auch



Wolltest du nicht aufhören während der Fahrt Fotos zu machen (aufgrund gewisser "Vorfälle")?


----------



## m.rr (6. Dezember 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht aufhören während der Fahrt Fotos zu machen (aufgrund gewisser "Vorfälle")?


 

äääh... stimmt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



naja, is ja gut gegangen 

Grüße
m.


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Dezember 2009)

m.rr schrieb:


> Das hier ist der Hammer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die hast du wohl aus Polen die Chinesen würden doch nie so einen Schrott bauen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ähm und schau mal nach den Kolben. Kann natürlich sein, dass die einfach so bescheiden waren, dass das ergebnis so aussieht, obwohl alles in takt is. aber da der rechte wesentlich mehr im eimer is, kanns sein, dass dein linker kolben hängt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (6. Dezember 2009)

Heute das schöne Wetter (leichter Regen, 8°C, kaum Wind) mal genutzt und wieder bisschen geradelt. Fast gar keine Wanderer (lediglich 2 auf 39km) unterwegs und Radfahrer sowieso nicht, ich fands klasse!

Das Schutzblech ist das Letzte, dafür aber ein trockener Hintern


----------



## m.rr (6. Dezember 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ähm und schau mal nach den Kolben. Kann natürlich sein, dass die einfach so bescheiden waren, dass das ergebnis so aussieht, obwohl alles in takt is. aber da der rechte wesentlich mehr im eimer is, kanns sein, dass dein linker kolben hängt..


 
...glaub ich eigentlich nicht, die "regulär runter gefahrenen" waren gleichmäßig. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass die Bremse bei der Aktion nix abbekommen hat...


----------



## m.rr (6. Dezember 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Die hast du wohl aus Polen die Chinesen würden doch nie so einen Schrott bauen.


 
ne die sind aus Italien  (is kein Witz)  man hat mit mehrfach bestätigt, dass die eigentlich in Ordnung sein sollten...


----------



## linkespurfahrer (6. Dezember 2009)

@m.rr: Das mit den Belägen ist echt der Hammer. Eigentlich sollte doch sowas 4.000-10.000 km locker und mehr halten. 

In der Lausitz gab es heute Regen, Regen, Regen, Regen. Blöderweise hatte ich meine Regenhose nicht zur Hand, die über die Wasserdichten Stiefel passt. So hat sich die äußere Socke vom Schaft abwärts mit Wasser vollgesaugt. Allerdings hat sich die Gore Countdown Windstopper Trägerhose im Regen erstaunlich gut gemacht. Zieht zwar mit der Zeit auch Wasser, aber man merkt davon sehr wenig. Handschuhe konnte ich ein paar mal auswringen.

Cube auf einer Neben-Spree-Brücke zwischen Burg Kauper und Straupitz heute um 10Uhr11: 







101 km, ca. 150hm und alles in allem gut 4Stunden unterwegs. 

Beste Grüße von Stefan. Ich wünsche Euch allen noch einen schönen 2.Advent.


----------



## m.rr (6. Dezember 2009)

Heute mal im Kinzigtal unterwegs gewesen...

Motto des Tages: Matsche reloaded 

Steinau an der Straße





zur Brückensammlung...













Kinzigtalsperre









 alles dreckig wie die *Piep*

 m.


----------



## Bayer (6. Dezember 2009)

@ linksspurfahrer fährst du immer mit licht um 10 uhr vormittags?
@ m.rr kann es sein das deine gabel zu hart abgestimmt ist. im schlamm sieht man schön das du gerade mal den halben federweg nutzt glaub ich


----------



## m.rr (6. Dezember 2009)

@ linkespurfahrer: hab mir jetzt die gesinterten original Beläge besorgt, ich hoffe, dass die halten..
wir hatten ja beide ein großartiges Wetter heute 
@ bayer: kann sein, dass sie etwas zu hart ist, die hatte aber auf der Tour heute auch nicht so viel zu tun


----------



## linkespurfahrer (6. Dezember 2009)

Bayer schrieb:


> @ linksspurfahrer fährst du immer mit licht um 10 uhr vormittags?



Aus Sicherheitsgründen: Licht habe ich an, um einfach besser und zeitiger wahrgenommen zu werden . Ich fahre auch Auto und weiß daher, wovon ich rede


----------



## freeride_bogl (6. Dezember 2009)

bist du des wahnsinns fette beute, 4.000 - 10.000km mit den gleichen bremsbelägen 
bei mir sind die nach gut 1200km ratzeputz weg ...

mal was von letzter woche, foto is von nem freund mit ner EOS 30D


----------



## Neo_78 (6. Dezember 2009)

So waren heute auch auf einer Tour unterwegs. Wetter war auch Top. Sind zur Burg Kallmünz aufgebrochen und es waren ein paar schöne Trails dabei. 
Hier mal ein paar Bilder von heute.









Eine tolle Aussicht 




Ein mal ein wenig durch die Ruine












So und so fühlen sich die Würfel nach einer Tour wohl 













So ich hoffe es gefällt. Grüße an alle!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (6. Dezember 2009)

Mir gefält das hier:








freeride_bogl schrieb:


> bist du des wahnsinns fette beute, 4.000 - 10.000km mit den gleichen bremsbelägen
> bei mir sind die nach gut 1200km ratzeputz weg ...



Hängt natürlich vom Einsatzgebiet und der Fahrweise, sowie Pflege ab. Meine Original Magura Beläge haben nach bald 8600 km geschätzt noch gut die Hälfte Belagdicke (Denke dran: Ich bin Flachlandtiroler ).


----------



## m.rr (6. Dezember 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> bei mir sind die nach gut 1200km ratzeputz weg ...


 
stimmt, das triffts wohl eher, kommt halt drauf an in welchem Gelände man so unterwegs ist...


----------



## m.rr (6. Dezember 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Hängt natürlich vom Einsatzgebiet und der Fahrweise, sowie Pflege ab. Meine Original Magura Beläge haben nach bald 8600 km geschätzt noch gut die Hälfte Belagdicke (Denke dran: Ich bin Flachlandtiroler ).


 
hups, hab zu lange mit der Antwort gebraucht


----------



## Organspänder (6. Dezember 2009)

Heute auch mal wieder ne kleine Tour gemacht bei schönem Wetter (3° und Nieselregen)









100müNN und in den Wolken???


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Dezember 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Hängt natürlich vom Einsatzgebiet und der Fahrweise, sowie Pflege ab. Meine Original Magura Beläge haben nach bald 8600 km geschätzt noch gut die Hälfte Belagdicke (Denke dran: Ich bin Flachlandtiroler ).



Eben Ich mein wenn du auf 100km nich mal 200hm hast, dann ist das kein wunder

@Bogl: Gar nich so übel. Aber ich erkenn bei den Bildern Probleme wieder, die auch ich immer wieder hab. Ne gute cam is halt nich alles....bedienen ist verdammt schwer! Stellt er selbst ein, oder macht das für den die automatik? Für mich siehts so aus, als ob ISO (und vllt. auch anderes) falsch eingstellt ist...(das rauschen)?!

Aber gar nich schlecht


----------



## freeride_bogl (6. Dezember 2009)

danke erstmal
naja er hatte ein ziemlich lichtschwaches objektiv, deswegen is vlt nich immer ganz scharf, und ja er stellt selbst alles ein.
aber das was du als rauschen siehst, is nur das arg verkleinerte pixelsalat-bild, ich bekomm die originalen grooooßen bilder erst die nächsten tage.
stell ich dann auf die action gallery, passt hier eig nich ...


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Bilder in den letzten 2 Wochen reingekommen, wie ich sehe lässt sich noch keiner so richtig vom Wetter abschrecken 

NaitsirhC


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Dezember 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> danke erstmal
> naja er hatte ein ziemlich lichtschwaches objektiv, deswegen is vlt nich immer ganz scharf, und ja er stellt selbst alles ein.
> aber das was du als rauschen siehst, is nur das arg verkleinerte pixelsalat-bild, ich bekomm die originalen grooooßen bilder erst die nächsten tage.
> stell ich dann auf die action gallery, passt hier eig nich ...



Naja, ich bin mal gespannt auf die großen....
Wie lange macht der das schon? Ich weiß nur dass ich erstmal 3-4 anläufe gebraucht hab, bis "!iiiirgendwas" rauskam..
Und von "richtig geil" bin ich auch noch weit entfernt...Die einstellerei is halt schwer. ISO, Verschlusszeit; Blende; Fokus setzten; Weisabgleich; usw. usw...


----------



## beuze1 (6. Dezember 2009)

> Schöne Bilder in den letzten 2 Wochen reingekommen


*ja, ich bin auch begeistert..
@Neo_78..Klasse Bilder..
*


> lässt sich noch keiner so richtig vom Wetter abschrecken


*das würde grad noch fehlen(sind ja keine Mädchen da 

), es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur ....*

*auf zum See*




*abfahrt Gießenbruck*








*Lässige Typen in Langenargen*




*am Ende des Weges..der See*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo_78 (6. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank! 
So einen Ausblick möchte ich auch mal haben mit dem See und den Bergen!
Echt Klasse!!!!


----------



## freeride_bogl (6. Dezember 2009)

@ andi, ja also die cam hat er schon länger, aber er fotographiert selten beim biken. mit weißabgleich ISO und fokus komm ich eig relativ gut klar (kann auch meine digicam), die einzigsten probleme sind die verschlusszeit und der blitz, da wär ein externer slave blitz praktisch.

grundsätzlich find ichs eig relativ unkompliziert mit ner spiegelreflex zu schiessen, ich bin viel härtere torturen mit der kompakten gewöhnt, und da kommen mittlerweile auch schon akzeptable ergebnisse raus


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ja klar. Das problem is nur, dass du beiner DSLR jeden fehler, und auch wenn der ISO nur um 200 falsch is, sofort un deutlich merkst....Egal, gehört hier nicht hin.....
Slaveblitz? Hah, wir sind doch schüler...da kann man sich das nicht leisten


----------



## barbarissima (6. Dezember 2009)

*Nachdem ich jetzt eine Woche das Schweinegrippeimpfungsopfer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gegeben habe, musste ich heute das herrliche Wetter (2°C und Regen) nutzen, um mal wieder das Kalte Feld heimzusuchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da oben ist es auch bei Regen total schön. Vor allem waren nur eine Hand voll Wanderer unterwegs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Waldwege ganz für mich alleine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*



*

*Den Trail habe ich heute entdeckt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




*Vorne ich und hinter mir die Villa Maus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*



*


----------



## HILLKILLER (6. Dezember 2009)

@all: viele tolle Bilder wiedermal, trotz der herbstlichen Wetterimpressionen 

^ Gut, aber bei ner DSLR (bei kleinen Knipsen sicher auch) haste halt den Vorteil brauchbare Bilder einfach unkonvertiert in Raw-Format einzufangen und das dann im PC zu regeln


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Dezember 2009)

logisch....ich sach ja auch nicht dass ich sie missen möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintera (6. Dezember 2009)

@barbarissima

So schlimm war es aber noch nicht...oder??


----------



## burkitouri (7. Dezember 2009)

Hi zusammen,
dann will ich doch auch mal: Kann zwar nicht so eine tolle Maschine vorweisen, aber ich hab auf meinem Attention nen mordsgaudi! Und nach Gabeltuning und bald neuen Laufrädern mausert sich das Teilchen...


----------



## zeKai (7. Dezember 2009)

Nen 08 Attention habbi auch noch im Keller stehen  Ist nun mein Stadtesel. Da nimmt mich jede Bodenwelle richtig mit und ich hoppel nur so auf dem Sattel rum  (irgendwie mag ich kein hardtail mehr fahren)

Das attention is eh nicht so schlecht nur die Anbauteile sind halt nicht das feinste von Welt.


----------



## Neo_78 (7. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt Hardtail 
fahren ist schon anders. Bin mal gestern wieder ein paar Meter mit dem LTD CC gefahren und das ist schon arg. Anderseits bin ich aber auch froh mit dem Hardtail angefangen zu haben.


----------



## Groudon (7. Dezember 2009)

Naja - man lernt auf nem HT sicher besser zu bewegen. Bzw MUSS es lernen. ^^ Und ist auch für den Anfang die günstigere Alternative.


----------



## burkitouri (7. Dezember 2009)

naja, wie gesagt, das Teil mausert sich so nach und nach. Und da hier die Mülldeponie die höchste Erhebung ist und lange Abfahrten somit fast gänzlich ausfallen halte ich hier in der Gegend nen HT schon für ganz angemessen.


----------



## Groudon (7. Dezember 2009)

zudem hast du mit einem HT auch keine Probleme wie bei einem Fully mit Lager oder Dämpfer - man lernt das schrauben zudem sehr gut, wenn man die Teile alle selber wechselt (hab ich auch gemacht =)) und ich finde auch die beschleunigung besser ^^


----------



## r19andre (7. Dezember 2009)

Tach,

wo wir dann gerade beim Üben wären.

perfekt für den Winter zum trainieren. Und vor allem, es geht nicht kaputt beim wenig Pflegeaufwand !!!

Hier beim Putzen am Abend

Schöne Grüße
Andre




Abendnahrung darf nicht fehlen sonst wirds langweilig 




mein neues Licht, wusste gar nicht das Sigma POWER LED Black ne Kerze ist 




die passt so geil zum Rahmen 




Federgabel? wird völlig über bewertet 

Mein täglich Arbeitsweg gib mir starr und sorglos




was da alles dran passt, Ständer, Disc,Disc Gepäckträger, Anhängerpupplung Weber(Chariot)




das schattierte Dekor ist der Hammer 




so genug für heute,
demnächst gibbet Bilder von meinem neuen CUBE Agree 2010 in racing red


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. Dezember 2009)

Das Race ist nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Rad was mir auf Anhieb gefällt, top


----------



## SingleLight (7. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem Licht zeigt der Tacho nun auch mal gerne 200 an So schnell kann man plötzlich mit dem Cube fahren. Leitung am besten nicht wickeln und Lampe so weit weg wie möglich vom Tacho Den Akku habe ich auch noch vorsichtshalber in eine Trinkflasche gesteckt und dann in den Flaschenhalter, so bleibt er auch trocken Die Farbe vom Bike finde ich Topp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (8. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

danke für die Blumen ist zum Glück nur das Winterbike 

Der Tacho funct nur mit Kabel, sowohl Ciclo wie auch Sigma ohne Kabel macht das Rad erst richtig schnell.....

Liegt aber an der LED nicht am Kabel

Gruß
Andre


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Dezember 2009)

hatte noch ein bißchen bike und teile über  

schalten wird im allgemeinem ein wenig überbewertet.


----------



## ThomasAC (9. Dezember 2009)

mit welcher kraft hält denn so ein kettenspanner die kette auf spannung, speziell deiner?


----------



## r19andre (9. Dezember 2009)

geiles teil

und jetzt noch die gabel raus und starr. hier gehts leider nur rauf und runter da brauche ich ne Schaltung.
Macht keinen Sinn im Winter nur KA zu betreiben.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Dezember 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> geiles teil
> 
> und jetzt noch die gabel raus und starr. hier gehts leider nur rauf und runter da brauche ich ne Schaltung.
> Macht keinen Sinn im Winter nur KA zu betreiben.
> ...



na dann frag mal die eingefleischten singlespeeder, die sagen dir aber was vollkommen anderes. 
alles nur eine frage der übersetzung .
starrgabel überleg ich  noch .


----------



## SingleLight (9. Dezember 2009)

Jo, nur kann man mit der Übersetzung oben nur zum Wald fahren, hochfahren, runter rollen. Im Winter auf grader Strecke würde ich mir
einen abfrieren wenn ich nur rollen könnte, den eine Trittfrequenz von 1000 schaff ich nicht


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Dezember 2009)

Also so ein SS ist schon super, beim SIS sind die uns stellenweise um die Ohren gefahren, sogar beim Uphill sind hier einige schneller unterwegs als normale Schalter.


----------



## rockshox12 (9. Dezember 2009)

Hab mal nachgeschaut woher das knirschen kam...










Und das ist von Heute, hab noch die letzten Sonnenstrahlen eingefangen


----------



## lolo-bike (10. Dezember 2009)

Neo_78 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> So einen Ausblick möchte ich auch mal haben mit dem See und den Bergen!
> Echt Klasse!!!!


den ausblick hab ich gerade, leider nur beim arbeiten, das bike steht zuhause 200 km entfernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo_78 (10. Dezember 2009)

Warum denn so weit weg? Was arbeitest du denn @lolo-bike?


----------



## tosa (10. Dezember 2009)

Gestern auf meiner Stadtrunde...

Schattencube







cu Tom


----------



## lolo-bike (11. Dezember 2009)

bin im technischen aussendienst für industrielle wärmeversorgung (grossdampfkessel etc).
bin immer veil in BW unterwegs, momentan am bodensee.


----------



## Berni_95 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi hier kommen die neusten Bilder von der Burgruine Kallmünz mit Neo_78 und mir.


----------



## Berni_95 (11. Dezember 2009)

Und weitere...


----------



## Neo_78 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 
war ein wenig schneller lol, ned schlimm sind ja schöne Bilder. 
Bis zur nächsten schönen Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berni_95 (11. Dezember 2009)

Neo_78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war ein wenig schneller lol, ned schlimm sind ja schöne Bilder.
> Bis zur nächsten schönen Tour



habe ich nicht gesehen...

lol


----------



## StullY (12. Dezember 2009)

Kallmünz ist wunderschön, aber auch das Laabertal! 

MfG aus Regensburg


----------



## Berni_95 (12. Dezember 2009)

StullY schrieb:


> Kallmünz ist wunderschön, aber auch das Laabertal!
> 
> MfG aus Regensburg



da hast du recht...


----------



## Neo_78 (12. Dezember 2009)

Eins muss ich sagen ich denke das um die Burg auf jeden Fall guter Trail fun zu finden ist. Einen haben wir auf jeden Fall mit Spaßfaktor gefunden. Da werden wir auch weitersuchen. 
@StullY wo kommst denn genau her und wo fährst Du so?


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. Dezember 2009)

So, dann Reihe ich mich auch mal in die Stereibesitzer ein , Weinachten wurde vorgezogen und außerdem ist ja aktuell noch Schnäppchenzeit 











Fährt sich auf jeden Fall sehr geil, ein komplett anderes Fahren als mit dem HT.

Im Moment stell ich mir nur die Frage ob ich bei Klickies bleibe oder auf Bärentatzen umsteige. Bei letzteren wäre man ja "gezwungen" sich Fahrtechnik anzueignen, bei Klickpedalen läuft es ja fast von selbst, man brauch sich nichtmal großartig in den Pedalen verkrallen. Bei technischen Stellen sind sie dafür wieder ein Nachteil. Wahrscheinlich werd ich immer mal wechseln, nach Lust und Laune. Fahrtechnik muss ja auch sein...

Dann mal allen noch ein schönes WE.
(und schön Fotos machen  )

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## beuze1 (12. Dezember 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Dann mal allen noch ein schönes WE.
> (und schön Fotos machen  )



*
nicht mehr viele unterwegs..

heute, bei garnichtmal so gutem Wetter..*



*
@NaitsirhC 
gutes Auge beim Wasser-Bild..*


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Dezember 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> So, dann Reihe ich mich auch mal in die Stereibesitzer ein , Weinachten wurde vorgezogen und außerdem ist ja aktuell noch Schnäppchenzeit
> Fährt sich auf jeden Fall sehr geil, ein komplett anderes Fahren als mit dem HT.
> 
> Im Moment stell ich mir nur die Frage ob ich bei Klickies bleibe oder auf Bärentatzen umsteige. Bei letzteren wäre man ja "gezwungen" sich Fahrtechnik anzueignen, bei Klickpedalen läuft es ja fast von selbst, man brauch sich nichtmal großartig in den Pedalen verkrallen. Bei technischen Stellen sind sie dafür wieder ein Nachteil. Wahrscheinlich werd ich immer mal wechseln, nach Lust und Laune. Fahrtechnik muss ja auch sein...
> ...



Die Frage stell ich mir auch...Hab heute mal Flaties drauf gemacht. Mal gespannt obs hinhhaut...Technik kann man eh nie genug haben..

Kann aber wegen meinem Bein nicht fahren......grr..wie mich das aufregt.


----------



## m.rr (12. Dezember 2009)

....halt halt, ich war auch noch unterwegs.  
Heute gabs den ersten Schnee 

































@NaitsirhC: Glückwunsch zum Stereo, und viel Spaß damit!!! 

 Grüße
Michael


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. Dezember 2009)

so viel schnee, oh mein Gott


----------



## FWck (12. Dezember 2009)

@NaitsirhC: Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ich beneide dich 

@ m.rr: Stark, dass so viel Schnee liegt hätt ich nicht gedacht, hier, direkt 700m tiefer ist gar nichts  Aber nächste Woche gehts auch mal wieder aufn Feldberg, da gibts mal wieder andre Bilder ausm Taunus 
Aber wie war das mit dem Fotografieren beim Fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (12. Dezember 2009)

@Ostwandlager: ja, und das mitten in Hessen  unten is aber nix 

@ Fwck: ja hier unten ahnt man nix vom Schnee, das mit dem so Fotografieren kann ich wohl nicht mehr lassen...  
sonst bleibt auch net viel Zeit  Ich bin auf Deine Bilder gespannt


----------



## beuze1 (13. Dezember 2009)

*keine(r) unterwegs heute..
*

*war da nicht mal ne Brücke..*


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mich dann mal mit dem entsprechenden Sportgerät für den Winter auf die Spurensuche begeben





war auch spassig


----------



## Ostwandlager (13. Dezember 2009)

*...war auch schon unterwegs *


----------



## m.rr (13. Dezember 2009)

Skifahren is sicher nicht die falscheste Entscheidung, bei dem Wetter . 
Nö, war heute nicht unterwegs, kann nur noch zwei Bilder von gestern anbieten:

Kleinkastell Heidestock (direkt am Limes, ca. 5 km von der Saalburg entfernt)




später kam sogar mal kurz die Sonne raus




 Grüße, M.


----------



## sHub3Rt (13. Dezember 2009)

ich will auch schnee


----------



## linkespurfahrer (14. Dezember 2009)

@beuze: Ich war die letzten vier Tage unterwegs/nicht unterwegs, das heißt ich habe mir die Füße abgefroren, auf nem Weihnachtsmarkt um Geld zu verdienen. Reiche bald wat neuet nach. 

@Christian: Hat Dich das Probefahren auf meinem AMS im August etwa so heiß gemacht, dass jetzt ein Stereo her musste?
Auf jeden Fall herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Wann lässt Du mich mal Probefahren?


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. Dezember 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @Christian: Hat Dich das Probefahren auf meinem AMS im August etwa so heiß gemacht, dass jetzt ein Stereo her musste?
> Auf jeden Fall herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> Wann lässt Du mich mal Probefahren?



Hehe, sozusagen. Irgendwie hab ich ja schon vor 2 Jahren als ich angefangen hab zu biken, mit dem Stereo geliebäugelt, jetzt ist es soweit. Außerdem musste das HT in der letzten Zeit immer mehr aushalten...
Für ne Probefahrt musste mal vorbeikommen 


@all: danke für die Glückwünsche  , werd es wahrscheinlich mit der Zeit farblich umgestalten, schwarz-blau könnt ich mir gut vorstellen. Nur die Preise für gutaussehende Parts...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Halfstep (14. Dezember 2009)

hier meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderliner (14. Dezember 2009)

MOin,
zufrieden mit den Crossline von Mavic?


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Dezember 2009)

..... hab ´die auch - bin zufrieden- nur die ätzenden aufkleber hab ich mal gleich  entfernt .... greez , k.


----------



## tosa (14. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..... hab ´die auch - bin zufrieden- nur die ätzenden aufkleber hab ich mal gleich  entfernt .... greez , k.



Hätte ich auch gemacht. Sonst schönes Teil. 

cu Tom


----------



## StullY (14. Dezember 2009)

@Neo78

Ich komme aus Laaber, wohne jetzt aber in Regensburg. Gestern bin ich nach Eichhofen über Mariaort gefahren, von dort nach Laaber. Musste das Rad in der Laaber baden, da der Umwerfer festfror. Das Genius hat da womöglich eine ungeahnte Schwäche....
Vielleicht sieht man sich auf einer Tour, würde mich freuen! ;-) 

MfG


----------



## Neo_78 (14. Dezember 2009)

Na das wäre doch mal was. Bin in Thumhausen gleich neben Eichhofen groß geworden. Vielleicht könnte sich man mal für eine Tour treffen.
Einfach mal melden wenn es Dir passt.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Bymike (14. Dezember 2009)

Man muss das schlechte Wetter ja einfach mal in Vergessenheit geraten lassen. 
Der Spot ist nicht besonders selten, dafür unglaublich schöne Aussicht!





Mitte Juni versuche ich das gleiche Motiv mit meinem neuen Stereo abzulichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (15. Dezember 2009)

*jetzt wirds ernst... Samstag beginnt der Ski Betrieb

htt
[/SIZE][/B]*


----------



## Ostwandlager (15. Dezember 2009)




----------



## trek 6500 (15. Dezember 2009)

..nach 12 tägiger krankheitspause - gestern endlich wieder unterwegs ! ))) bei uns ist leider kein schnee- nur eisig kalt ...


----------



## beuze1 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *jetzt wirds ernst... Samstag beginnt der Ski Betrieb
> *



*Schneekanonen gehören schon lange verboten..*


*heut war wieder Bikewetter, rollt gut und der Dreck ist gefroren




am ersten Anstieg kommt man gleich auf Betriebstemperatur 




die Weiher frieren zu..




schau ich mal zum Fluß..




da gabs doch mal ne schöne Abfahrt..




da ist sie ja..




noch nix mit Eis..




ein alter "dicker" Freund..








so kanns Wetter noch 4 Wochen bleiben..
und dann wieder schön..*


----------



## barbarissima (15. Dezember 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ...
> *so kanns Wetter noch 4 Wochen bleiben..*
> *und dann wieder schön..*


 
Nix da, das Allgäu verträgt jetzt auch mal eine ordentliche Ladung Neuschnee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ist ja überhaupt nicht einzusehen, warum ausgerechnet du von der weißen Pracht verschont bleiben sollst


----------



## tosa (15. Dezember 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> so kanns Wetter noch 4 Wochen bleiben..
> und dann wieder schön..[/B]



Schöne Gegend zum Fahren.
Machst du deine Bilder immer selbst oder ist da noch jemand mit (den man nie sieht)? 

cu Tom


----------



## 46nos (15. Dezember 2009)

mein Ltd Comp nach seine Dusche


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Dezember 2009)

tosa schrieb:


> Schöne Gegend zum Fahren.
> Machst du deine Bilder immer selbst oder ist da noch jemand mit (den man nie sieht)?
> 
> cu Tom



 die eeewige beuze frage
was macht das projekt "stativ zu weihnachten" ?


----------



## beuze1 (15. Dezember 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Nix da, das Allgäu verträgt jetzt auch mal eine ordentliche Ladung Neuschnee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*das Allgäu kann von mir aus im Schnee versinken..
ich bin Schwabe..
*



> Machst du deine Bilder immer selbst oder ist da noch jemand mit (den man nie sieht)?



*ich bin ein miserabler Fotograf..*


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Dezember 2009)

@beuze : ....seh´ich recht , du wirst den contis untreu ??? )) greez , kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Dezember 2009)

du siehst unrecht


----------



## tosa (16. Dezember 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ich bin ein miserabler Fotograf..*



Stimmt. Die Belichtung sitzt nicht.

cu Tom


----------



## beuze1 (16. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500


> ....seh´ich recht , du wirst den contis untreu ??? )) greez , kati



Andi 3001


> du siehst unrecht



*halb/halb
vorne NN hinten Conti (VERTICAL)
*






> Zitat von beuze1
> ich bin ein miserabler Fotograf..



tosa


> Stimmt. Die Belichtung sitzt nicht



*
darum laß ich,s meist auch sein
"Sie" kanns besser..*


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Dezember 2009)

vorne war ja noch nie conti....von daher


----------



## idworker (16. Dezember 2009)

genau, Conti nur hinten. Aber demnächst braucht beuze sowieso die Spikes, damit er vom Fleck kommt......haha


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Dezember 2009)

*Bei uns ist noch alles Schneefrei aber kalt wie Sau.*








*Ausblick vom Fischerberg Richtung Dillinger Hütte*




*Und noch eins für die Gläubigen*


----------



## Bikerflo (16. Dezember 2009)

So, endlich is meine neue Feder für mein Fully da.........am Montag dann Fotos aus Regensburg und Umgebung!


----------



## beuze1 (16. Dezember 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> Aber demnächst braucht beuze sowieso die Spikes, damit er vom Fleck kommt......haha



*ja klar, darum hab ich auf Tour immer welche in der Tasche..*


----------



## tosa (16. Dezember 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ja klar, darum hab ich auf Tour immer welche in der Tasche..*



Hä, wie kommst denn dazu?
Klär mal auf, wozu du die brauchst bzw. wenn, wie du die einsetzt.

cu Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintera (16. Dezember 2009)

eventuell in der Art....


----------



## beuze1 (16. Dezember 2009)

*ich gehe ja meine Touren vorher immer zu Fuß ab, um dann an den Eisigen stellen meine Spikes zu platzieren..
danach kann ich Problemlos die Eisplatten überfahren..

siehe mein Video !!*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5VYDZAR6iM"]YouTube- ice spiker pro light[/ame]



*und wenn,s nicht stimmt, ist,s wenigstens gut erfunden..*


----------



## tosa (16. Dezember 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ich gehe ja meine Touren vorher immer zu Fuß ab, um dann an den Eisigen stellen meine Spikes zu platzieren..
> danach kann ich Problemlos die Eisplatten überfahren..
> 
> und wenn,s nicht stimmt, ist,s wenigstens gut erfunden..*


*


Yep, ich frag auch nicht mehr. Bisher waren deine Antworten immer, ich sag mal 'speziell'...
Werd mich mal an andere wenden...

Tom*


----------



## wildkater (17. Dezember 2009)

@beuze1:
Ist das ein CUBE??


----------



## hano! (17. Dezember 2009)

*
darum laß ich,s meist auch sein
"Sie" kanns besser..*[/QUOTE]


Du hast doch mal gesagt, dass du die alle selber machst? Weil du doch immer alleine unterwegs bist! Ich mein, wer hat denn sonst noch so viel Zeit wie du zum biken??


----------



## beuze1 (17. Dezember 2009)

tosa schrieb:


> Bisher waren deine Antworten immer, ich sag mal 'speziell'...
> Tom



*ach komm, bei der Frage musste die Antwort einfach raus..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tosa (17. Dezember 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ach komm, bei der Frage musste die Antwort einfach raus..*



Na ja.
Hab das Einsetzdingens gefunden.
Ich hab halt auch ne Spikespistole (Luftdruck) und hab jahrelang Spikesreifen getestet (für den Hersteller), deshalb meine blöde Frage.

cu Tom


----------



## beuze1 (17. Dezember 2009)

*wenn CU&BE bei -5° noch baden, dann kann man auch noch gut Biken..




ja ich weiß das der Wald bewirtschaftet werden muß




aber man muß Ihn doch nicht gleich




Meter tief umpflügen




oder


*


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ou man 
Diese Drecksäcke gehn mir so aufn wecker! Jetzt sind wir wieder in der Zeit, wo man auf fast jeder tour dieses "huch-wo is der trail, der war doch letztes mal noch da"-erlebnis hat!

Aber Cu & Be find ich kuhl


----------



## fasj (18. Dezember 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> Meter tief umpflügen
> 
> 
> ...



Immer auf die anderen schieben 

fasj


----------



## regenrohr (18. Dezember 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



sieht hier im Moment ähnlich aus, an einigen Stellen ist dadurch die Strecke jetzt sogar besser als vorher...


----------



## tosa (18. Dezember 2009)

Mhh, leider sind meine Spikes noch nicht da und hier ist alles sauglatt.
Ihr habt's gut.

cu Tom


----------



## nullstein (18. Dezember 2009)

Heute bei grauenhaften -9°C im Berliner Grunewald.





Und irgendwie musste man ja warm werden


----------



## biker1967 (18. Dezember 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> aber man muß Ihn doch nicht gleich
> Meter tief umpflügen



So sah es früher bei uns auf dem Panzerübungsgelände etwa auch aus. Rechne zu dem Bild noch 20cm hinzu und du weißt wie tief die Furche war.


----------



## m.rr (18. Dezember 2009)

...kein Cube zu sehen, is auch keins, aber in diesem Jahr zum letzten mal von der Arbeit nach Hause gefahren und das bei Tageslicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , hatte grad das Bedürfnis das hier hochzuladen  





















  M.


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Dezember 2009)

*Gestern Abend, man war das Kalt*








*und heute Mittag, war auch nicht wärmer.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (18. Dezember 2009)

@m.rr: Wieder Bilder in Fahrt gemacht?

So, nachdem ich zwölf Tage nicht mehr richtig gefahren bin (also Touren), habe ich heute eine Schneetour unternommen. Um Cottbus herum waren es heute -15°C bis -10°C. Es hat immer wieder geschneit, dann kam die Sonne raus und der Wind war auch nicht zu schwach..

am Spreeradweg: 




etwa 5km südlich der A15 zwischen Vetschau und Cottbus (ich bin mal wieder neue Wege gefahren):



andere Perspektive:




Gewichtsschwankungen des Bikes wärend der Fahrt etwa 1kg. Anfangs ist die Brille immer wieder beschlagen. Vielleicht ne Skibrille probieren? Mit der Zeit wurde das Gabelöl zäh und die Talas fühlte sich bei größeren Unebenheiten von der Performance her wie ne RS Tora an. Die Schaltung drohte am Ende einzufrieren. Die Hose ist immer wieder aus dem Stiefelschaft gerutscht und so kroch nach und nach die Kälte durch den Schaft zu meinen Füßen. Da ich sowieso ein Kanditat für kalte Füße bin werde ich mir zu Weihnachten eine Schuheizung gönnen. 

Die Trinkflasche hatte ich in der Trikottasche und übers Trikot noch ne Windjacke. Das Wasser war so nach vier Stunden immer noch gefühlt 10°C warm. 

ca. 80km und 3,5h Fahrzeit. War danach ziemlich platt. 3,5 Stunden unter den heutigen Bedingungen sind wie 7h bei guten Bedingungen im Frühjahr. Die Tour heute war am Ende eher Training im Bereich Kraftausdauer1. 

Hoffe Ihr wurdet witterungsbedingt noch nicht vom Bike abgeworfen. Mein Alltagsbike hats schon geschafft.

Viele Grüße von Stefan.


----------



## _Dominik (18. Dezember 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


>




wo war das das dämon?


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Dezember 2009)

tja, es wird wohl kalt  Aber was du beschrieben hast ist im Winter halt das tägliche Brot. Anfang des Jahres, wisst ihr? Da wos so kalt war... Da sind mir auch einige sachen passiert, genauso wie dir. Schaltwerk tot, gabel halbtot, bremsen leiden, usw... Wer im winter fährt muss das aushalten. Bei uns ists halt noch bissl problematischer.. es geht eben erstmal nen stündchen oder so hoch, und dann kommt die abfahrt. man is verschwitzt, usw. und muss dann bergab mit kaltem wind usw. kämpfen (warm bleibts auf den richtigen wegen )...
Bei uns liegtzz jetzt auch vor der Tür der schnee...Und so nach erstem bissl rumkurven glaub ich, dass ich mit den plattform dingern, wanderschuhen, marys mit bissl weniger druck und der zwiebeltaktik gut überleben werde 

Hauptsache es gibt weiter bilder...aber die bveim fahren sollten wir allg. als illegal im cubeforum erklären


----------



## m.rr (18. Dezember 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @m.rr: Wieder Bilder in Fahrt gemacht?


 
bis es wieder wehtut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ andy:  illegal nöööööö, da ging ja net bergab 

 LG Michael


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Dezember 2009)

_Dominik schrieb:


> wo war das das dämon?



Ist auf dem Bietzenberger...kann ich dir gerne mal zeigen.


----------



## beuze1 (18. Dezember 2009)

*Bilder Polizei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




da waren einige ja wieder richtig fleißig, an diesem kalten Freitag..*

*sind heute mal bei schönstem Winter-Wetter (-7°)an die Grenzen des Schwobenlandes gefahren 
















und haben tief ins Allgäu geschaut, und




haben gesehn..der Schnee ist noch weit genug weg..








und wo fahren wir morgen na..


*


----------



## Mkkminimog (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Biker,
hier kommen Bilder von heute aus der südlichen Wetterau (Hessen).
Endlich haben wir auch in den niedrigen Lagen etwas Schnee!













Schön, wenn man der Erste ist!





Viele Grüße
Mkkminimog


----------



## linkespurfahrer (18. Dezember 2009)

Mkkminimog schrieb:


> Schön, wenn man der Erste ist!



So war das bei mir heute oft!


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Dezember 2009)

Bei uns Schneit es jetzt auch endlich bzw. liegen schon ein paar Zentimeter, muss nur leider noch zur Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiza (19. Dezember 2009)

jetzt mal sone frage...

ich mach mir die ganze zeit gedanken darüber, wie man verhindern kann dass das Getränk in der Flasche nicht einfriert bei den Temperaturen?

wie macht ihr das


----------



## wildkater (19. Dezember 2009)

Heiza schrieb:


> jetzt mal sone frage...
> 
> ich mach mir die ganze zeit gedanken darüber, wie man verhindern kann dass das Getränk in der Flasche nicht einfriert bei den Temperaturen?
> 
> wie macht ihr das



- Bei kurzen Strecken reicht es, heißes Getränk einzufüllen
- Thermosflasche verwenden
- Trinkrucksack verwenden
- Flasche am Körper (Trikottasche)
- geeignete Strecke suchen (von Punschstand zu Punschstand)


----------



## Heiza (19. Dezember 2009)

der letzte punkt gefällt mir 

danke für die hinweise


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (19. Dezember 2009)

hi miteinander,
bei uns schneits seit gestern meistens und wir haben inzwischen ca 10cm schnee vor der haustür.
aber ich hab mein bike gegen ein anders fürs wochenende eingetauscht:



gegen das:




der hammer des teil....
wahrscheinlich das erste stereo von 2010 hier im forum

ciao alex


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Dezember 2009)

@minimog : wo kommste denn her ?? bin aus karben - wir hatten nicht so viel shnee ...snüff . greez , kati


----------



## powderliner (19. Dezember 2009)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> hi miteinander,
> bei uns schneits seit gestern meistens und wir haben inzwischen ca 10cm schnee vor der haustür.
> aber ich hab mein bike gegen ein anders fürs wochenende eingetauscht:
> 
> ...



nicht ganz 1 The One und ein R1 aus 2010 fahren schon im forum durch die gegend während ich und viele andere noch auf ihre warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hast aber gut getauscht  Schau doch mal, dass es längerfristig is


----------



## Mkkminimog (19. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @minimog : wo kommste denn her ?? bin aus karben - wir hatten nicht so viel shnee ...snüff . greez , kati


Hallo Trek,

ich wohne in Nidderau/Ostheim, nicht weit weg von Dir. 
Die Bilder sind aus der Nähe von Ostheim, Altenstadt und Eichen.
Hier noch ein Bild von gestern aus dem Windecker Wald. 
Hauptgrund für dir kleine Tour war die Kontrolle von meinem 
Holzstapel!





Grüsse
Mkkminimog


----------



## wildkater (19. Dezember 2009)

Mkkminimog schrieb:


> Hauptgrund für dir kleine Tour war die Kontrolle von meinem Holzstapel!


Der dürfte aber i. M. etwas zu feucht sein zum heizen...


----------



## m.rr (19. Dezember 2009)

...bei der bitteren Kälte heute mal im Flachland geblieben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ach so, noch ne Frage: Jetzt noch Spikereifen zu kaufen, scheint ja fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit zu sein. Habt Ihr nen Tipp, wo noch welche zu bekommen sind??? Hibike hat gesagt, dass sie mit über 130 Lieferungen im Rückstand sind...





















vor jedem Bild musste die Kamera erst aufgetaut werden 
 Grüße M.


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Dezember 2009)

Habt ihr denn soviel eis? Bei reinem Schnee bringen die dinger doch gar nix...und meine marys haben schön satten grip  (überraschenderweiße besser als bei nass - zumindest solangs schön kalt ist)


----------



## m.rr (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja, im Taunus schon, da hält sich der Schnee sehr lange, wird ordentlich verdichtet. Es gibt auch böse Eisplatten drunter. So schnell guckst du net und schon liegst de auf der Nase...


----------



## m.rr (19. Dezember 2009)

so lange der Schnee "frisch" ist greifen auch die FA super


----------



## S1las (19. Dezember 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn soviel eis? Bei reinem Schnee bringen die dinger doch gar nix...und meine marys haben schön satten grip  (überraschenderweiße besser als bei nass - zumindest solangs schön kalt ist)



Ich versuch schon seit Tagen verzweifelt bei den Schneemassen im Schwarzwald (Furtwangen, falls das jemandem was sagt S_S) eine gescheite Tour zu machen. Entweder man kommt gar nicht vorran, oder nicht schnell. Will gar nicht wissen, wie viel im Taunus liegt 

Fahre auch die Marys, die haben aber halt auch ihre Grenzen


----------



## zeKai (19. Dezember 2009)

Heute bei angenehmen -14°C durch den Schnee getuckert. 
Irgendwann war wohl das Material am ende, schalten ging nicht mehr Umwerfer gefroren, bremsen wurden immer schwächer 










Jahrhundert-halle Bochum bei sonnenuntergang.




Viel strecke ging aber ned. Das waren maximal 20-30km. Gefühlte 50 bei einem speed von 8


----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. Dezember 2009)

Auf der Erzbahntrasse brauchste keine Bremse und schalten auch nicht ,ist doch alles gerade.Schönes Bild von der Hängebrücke an der Jahrhunderthalle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davide91 (19. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Dezember 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Ich versuch schon seit Tagen verzweifelt bei den Schneemassen im Schwarzwald (Furtwangen, falls das jemandem was sagt S_S) eine gescheite Tour zu machen. Entweder man kommt gar nicht vorran, oder nicht schnell. Will gar nicht wissen, wie viel im Taunus liegt
> 
> Fahre auch die Marys, die haben aber halt auch ihre Grenzen



klar. so ging es mir anfang des jahres....da bin ich dann in 2 stunden sage und schreibe 5 km vom haus weggekommen (mit 1,5km anfahrt zum wald )  Aber bei sowas hilft auch kein ice spiker...der hilft nur auf glattem eis...auch auf verdichtetem schnee helfen die net viel, weil der schnee drumrum auch nachgibt...So zumindest meine erfahrung.

Btw: Schöne räder auf der seite!!!


----------



## Hemme (19. Dezember 2009)

Heute bei -13 ein paar nahe Trails besucht. 
Erstaunlich, wie anders sich das Material bei solchen Temperaturen verhält.
Die Hinterbremse war bei der ersten Abfahrt hinten völlig funktionslos, das hat sich zum Glück gegeben. 
War ein Gefühl wie damals mit Felgenbremsen im Schnee.
Konstruktionsbedingt war natürlich der Umwerfer eingefroren, besser gesagt der Schaltzug dorthin. 
Der Funksender des Tachos hat nach 400 Metern den Dienst eingestellt.
Der Tacho reagiert in Zeitlupe. Beim Bedienen des Tachos klebt der Handschuh am Lenker fest.
Und der Cordura Rucksack knistert wie ne Plastiktüte. 
Ice-Biking....ein besonderes Erlebnis...

Aber jetzt zu den Bildern:


----------



## _Dominik (19. Dezember 2009)

Mkkminimog schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> hier kommen Bilder von heute aus der südlichen Wetterau (Hessen).
> Endlich haben wir auch in den niedrigen Lagen etwas Schnee!
> 
> ...




hallo, ist das ne revelation an deinem bike?
ist doch ein ams 100 oder?
wie verhält sich die gabel so beim fahren?


----------



## joergenson (19. Dezember 2009)

Biken im Winter (bei Temperaturen um -15°C) ist absolut grenzwertig - für Mensch und Material. Meine Lyrik fährt sich wie meine Sid mit racelastiger Einstellung. Schaltbar sind nur noch 10 Gänge. Und für meine Feierabendrunde benötige ich die vierfache Zeit.

Am höchsten Punkt von Solingen




Eislaufen ist bei dieser Witterung sicherlich angepasster




Wieder mal ne Pause




Heidberger Mühle künstlich aufgehellt




So, jetzt wieder auftauen und nen Glühwein trinken und morgen
bei Neuschnee wieder von vorne


----------



## zeKai (19. Dezember 2009)

Gott sei dank solls morgen nicht so kalt sein. Als ich heute bremsen wollte und ich den hebel bereits am griff hatte staunte ich ned schlecht  Und das thema mit dem schalten hatten wohl einige


----------



## joergenson (19. Dezember 2009)

@Hemme

Ist Dein Stereo eigentlich ein 16" oder ein 18" - Radl??
Optisch sieht es wie ein 16" Rahmen aus.
Last but not least - wie groß bist Du??

Danke und Gruß Joergenson


----------



## joergenson (19. Dezember 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> Gott sei dank solls morgen nicht so kalt sein. Als ich heute bremsen wollte und ich den hebel bereits am griff hatte staunte ich ned schlecht  Und das thema mit dem schalten hatten wohl einige



Mit den wärmeren Temperaturen lass ich mich mal überraschen - bei uns zeigt das Thermometer schon wieder knapp -12°C!!


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (19. Dezember 2009)

Sooooo, ich fahr zwar nicht mehr, nur noch mit dem Schlitt´n aber ich hab mal wieder ein paar Teile bekommen und auch ggleich drangeschraubt. die LR kommen leider erst Ende Januar grrrrrrrr,......

Aber hier schon mal Bilder von meiner Vorweihnachtsbastelei....






















Lob und Kritik gerne erwünscht 

Die rote A-Head Schraube kommt natürlich noch weg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slawo (19. Dezember 2009)

Schönes Fritzzchen! 
Muss/Sollte eigentlich dieser Schutz an der Sitzstrebe sein? Schlägt da etwa die Kette dagegen? ......dann müsste ich mal schauen, dass ich mir auch so einen Schutz besorge wenn mein Bike ankommt....


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (19. Dezember 2009)

^^ Hi,

ähh du meinst sicher die obere Strebe, oder? Bei der unteren ist´s ja klar....
Also, bei meinem Sting hat da defintiv die Kette dagegen geschlagen,  zumindest im hinteren Teil der KS, daher habe ich nun gleich mal vorsorglich da den Schutz drangemacht.

Schaden tut er mit Sicherheit nicht....


----------



## slawo (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ich meinte die obere Strebe......habs einfach Sitzstrebe genannt, obwohl sie nicht wirklich was mit dem Sitzrohr zu tun hat 

Alles klar, dann kommt das Ding wohl bei mir auch dran.....Danke


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (19. Dezember 2009)

^^Mußt halt nur den Schutz an der entsprchenden Stelle ein bisschen einschlitzen, daß du noch den Schaltzug einhängen kannst....


----------



## freeride_bogl (19. Dezember 2009)

was kommen denn die pedale an ein fritzz ??? (is jetz nich abwertend gemeint, aber ich kann mir nich vorstellen, dass du das bike so richtig rocken kannst, ohne ab und zu mal gehörig auf die schnauze zu fliegen, ausser du bist so einer von diesen click freaks ...  )


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Dezember 2009)

mh doch, das kann man schon...mach ich wenns wärmer ist auch  Was mir am fritz überhaupt nicht passt sind die bremsen....sonst is das rad 

(obwohl auch ich bissl mehr auflagefläche beim pedal gewählt hätte...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac80 (20. Dezember 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> was kommen denn die pedale an ein fritzz ??? (is jetz nich abwertend gemeint, aber ich kann mir nich vorstellen, dass du das bike so richtig rocken kannst, ohne ab und zu mal gehörig auf die schnauze zu fliegen, ausser du bist so einer von diesen click freaks ...  )



Bist Du schonmal diese Pedale gefahren? 

Besser als der restl. Click-kram... ! Obwohl ich nachdem verg. Winter die Plattformpedale nie mehr abgemacht hab.

Brrhhhhh, nur jetzt im Winter würd ich das nicht fahren wollen (zu kalt, etc..).

Gruß

ps.: @andi, apropos winter? Vieleicht sieht man sich später... Mach mich dann langsam fertig, tp. 12.00 ziegelh., erst ws anschließend ks...


----------



## Bayer (20. Dezember 2009)

hohl dir für den fsa steursatz die niedrige kappe und bau den vorbau ohne oder mit nur einem spacer drauf. der tiefere lenker fährt sich viel viel besser!


----------



## Hemme (20. Dezember 2009)

joergenson schrieb:


> @Hemme
> 
> Ist Dein Stereo eigentlich ein 16" oder ein 18" - Radl??
> Optisch sieht es wie ein 16" Rahmen aus.
> ...



Hi, ist ein 16", bin ca 175.


----------



## Hemme (20. Dezember 2009)

@ Cube_Airmatic:
Ist das Fritz ein 16er oder 18er?
Was m.E. nicht zum bike passt: Bremse, Pedale, VRO.
Die XTR Kurbel wäre mit zu schade für das wofür ich das Bike hernehmen würde.
2fach mit Rockring wäre hier angebracht.
Dafür wird der LRS super


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
danke an alle!!! 
Tja, was die Pedale angeht, weiß ich auch noch nicht so recht was ich mache. Ich bin ja eingefleischter Click Fahrer, seit über 20 Jahren und weiß halt auch nicht wie das mit Plattformen so ist. Ich habe in den Clicks irgendwie das bessere Gefühl, da braucht man sich halt keine Gedanken machen, daß man durch einen heftigen Schlag vom Pedal katapultiert wird. Natürlich muß man halt auch erst mal reinkommen. Aber Aus- und Einsteigen geht bei den Dingern echt easy. 

Ich werd´s mal so lassen, ich hatte die Dinger ja noch und dann "schaung ma moi"......

@Hemme: Das ist ein 16er ich bin ja nur 170cm groß...Die XTR hatte ich halt noch von meinen Sting. Daher kam die halt auch komplett drauf. Scheiben werdens übrigends 203er vorne und ne 180er hinten. Was ist sonst gegen die Bremse zu sagen??  Und gegen den VRO?  Ist halt schön variabel. Spacer und Kappe beleiben erst mal so da ich noch nicht die optimale Sitzpos. weiß. Absägen kann man immer noch, aber nicht mehr dransägen 
2-fach mit RR?? Neeee, ich bin auch öfter auf der Straße unterwegs und da möchte ich schon vorwärts kommen...... Sonst fahren mir meine Kumpels ja immer davon....., die mit den Hardtails.... Oder muß ich mir nun auch noch andere Freunde zulegen, nur noch solche die auch so ein grobes Fettes haben ha ha ha


----------



## joergenson (20. Dezember 2009)

@ Cube_Airmatic:
Ich würde auf ein 16" Rahmen tippen.
Die XTR-Kurbelgefällt mir sehr gut an dem Rahmen und wenn Du
das Rad eher als Long Travel AllMountain einsetzt, würde ich auch
da Gewichtsreduzierung machen, wo es sinvoll ist. Zum Wallberg oder auf den
Fockenstein zählt jedes Gramm beim Hochkurbeln. Habe mir eine Truvativ Stylo
AllMountainmit zwei Kettenblättern und Rockring bestellt.
Der schmale Schneebesen allerdings gehört zumindest gegen ein Candy SL getauscht,
so daß man auch mal nicht eingeklickt fahren kann bzw. mehr Stützfläche hat.

Da ich nicht weiß, wie groß Du bist, kann ich nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen:
Dein Aufbau an der Front ist definitiv zu hoch - vor allem wenn es ums Touren fahren geht. Hatte an meinem Fritzz auch zuerst den FSA Steuersatz mit 2x 5mm Spacern und einem Vector DH montiert. DAS WAR MIR VIEL ZU HOCH. Jetzt fahre ich ohne Spacer und einen Vector Lowrider in Kombi mit einem Superforce 75mm - das passt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut - optional wollte ich den Steuersatz eventuell gegen einen Syntace Superspin tauschen. Der baut sehr flach und ist sehr haltbar und mit 69 EUR noch akzeptabel, was den Preis angeht - außerdem sehr leicht.
Der LRS ist prima! Ich fahre die Hope Pro II Naben mit DT Swiss 5.1 Felgen und Supercompetition Speichen. Leicht, robust und haltbar. Für die Naben bekommt man alle möglichen Umbausätze, damt diese zu anderen Systemen kompatibel sind.

Was haben Deine montierten XTR-Bremsen für einen Scheibendurchmesser???
Bremstechnisch würde ich mir was Kräftigeres montieren. Aber ich fahre ja auch "nur"
Hope Minis mit 203mm Floating Scheiben - bin halt ein Fan von professioneller CNC-Bearbeitung. Und da gibt es zu Hope keine Alternativen.
Dann noch viel Spaß beim Basteln!!

Joergenson


----------



## joergenson (20. Dezember 2009)

@ Cube_Airmatic:

Jetzt habe ich so lange an meinem Text rumgebastelt - und 
Du hast schon geantwortet


----------



## linkespurfahrer (20. Dezember 2009)

Das Fritzz schaut ja schon ma sehr gut aus.

Dass die Hinterbremse nicht gleich funktioniert dürfte jedem klar sein, wenn durch das Vorderrad das Ganze Schneezeugs sich um Scheibe, Cassette und Nabe "wickelt". 

Wenn der Schnee noch recht frisch ist und die Spurrillen nicht gefroren sind funktioniert sogar ein RR, wenn man ihn mit 2bar fahren tut und er sich nicht zugesetzt hat. 

Übrigens: Ich mache (die Gelenke von) Umwerfer und Schaltwerk nach jeder Fahrt sauber (Scheibenenteiser) und danach kommt Silikonspray o. ä. auf die Gelenke. 

Habe mich, nach ner langen Feier gestern, heute Früh bei -13°C auch wieder raus gewagt. 

Die Ausbeute:

Bei Drewitz:




kläglicher Selbstauslöserversuch im Gebiet der Peitzer Laßzinswiesen (man achte auf den Gesichtsausdruck):




Sonnenaufgang um 10:30 Hinter Jänschwalde:




Etwa 45 km und 2 Stunden Fahrzeit.

Euch allen einen schönen 4. Advent!


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Dezember 2009)

*Heute Morgen bei - 13C° alles Verrückte*


----------



## Mkkminimog (20. Dezember 2009)

_Dominik schrieb:


> hallo, ist das ne revelation an deinem bike?
> ist doch ein ams 100 oder?
> wie verhält sich die gabel so beim fahren?



Hallo Dominik,
im meinem AMS100 ist eine Reba-Race U-Turn Gabel eingebaut.
Ich denke, die Gabel ist für meinen Bedarf o.k. Also kein schweres Gelände.

Grüsse
Mkkminimog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (20. Dezember 2009)

von heute Vormittag...

im Sommer war da mal ein See...










das Schaltwerk hat im Gegensatz zur Bremse vernünftig mitgemacht...







Dämon schrieb:


> *Heute Morgen bei - 13C° alles Verrückte*



bei uns hier nur dezente -6°


----------



## bujo12 (20. Dezember 2009)

bei uns hier nur dezente -6° [/quote]

und bei uns Sonne...


----------



## beuze1 (20. Dezember 2009)

*au man, nachdem der "dicke Boris" heute morgen auf dem Sofa lag und sich 
die Augen zugehalten hat weil er,s nicht mehr mit ansehen konnte




und meine Fotografin anstat das Bike, das Pferd sattelte




wusste ich der Winter ist da.. (arme CU&BE)




hilft alles nicht,s..Reifenwechseln ist angesagt..




schnell mal die ICE SPIKER montiert..




damit könnte man Spaß haben




und ab in die erste Winter runde




so schlimm ist Winter gar nicht..




herrliches Wetter, super Schnee, blauer Himmel




nach 3std. haben wir genug 




und CU&BE haben sich auch aus Eisiger Gefangenschaft befreit..


*

heute war ein schöner Tag..
.
.


----------



## Groudon (20. Dezember 2009)

Krasses Gewichtstuning am Unterrohr. xD Âber 3h - respekt. Bei -10°C hier nur schwer vorstellbar. =P Wirklich tolle Bilder.  Und süßer Kater (hab och 2 süße davon ^^)


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Dezember 2009)

aus aerodynamischen gründen natürlich
Cu und Be....achja. Die find ich toll  Haben die auch spikes?


----------



## beuze1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Cu und Be....achja. Die find ich toll * Haben die auch spikes?*



*ob Du,s glaubst oder nicht..**JA*
jeder einen Spax..ca.80mm lang.. damit sie nicht immer Kopfüber im 
Brunnen hängen..





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Dezember 2009)

..hab noch was vom letzten winter - morgen ist 1. schneefahrt in deisem geplant ....


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Dezember 2009)

sooo. und nun von heute !!! schön war´s - auch nur minus 4 grad ...


----------



## Organspänder (21. Dezember 2009)

Den frühen Feierabend mal genutzt um ein wenig im Schnee zu spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (21. Dezember 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> [
> und meine Fotografin anstat das Bike, das Pferd sattelte



Im gegensatz zum Cube hat man hier Allradantrieb


----------



## joergenson (21. Dezember 2009)

Heute hatte das Auto mal Pause 





Gestern hat es fast den ganzen Tag geschneit, so daß es rund 20-25cm Neuschnee im Wald hat.





Nach 10km brennen schon die Oberschenkel - hier an der Korkenziehertrasse





Zurück geht es durchs Ittertal auf dem Klingenpfad





Pause an der Heidberger Mühle





Zurück zu Hause.
Gefahrenene 20km - gefühlte 80km - mei ist das anstrengend!





Wenn die winterlichen Verhältnisse so bleiben. bräuchte ich dann doch mal
Beuzes Spikes oder sattle um auf einen braunen Vierbeiner


----------



## m.rr (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 
heute wieder im Taunus, zum Schluss wurde es doch ganz schön kalt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht. Noch geht's auch ohne Spikes, die Fat Albert bieten ordentlich Grip.








jaja 












Warum die KPMG im Wald Bäume verhaut, hat sich mir nicht erschlossen  













Urlaub ist schön   

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## FWck (21. Dezember 2009)

Ja, es ist schön im Taunus  
Wir haben heute versucht den Feldberg zu bezwingen, sind aber in der Feldbergschneise gescheitert   Und die Cam mocht die kälte nicht


----------



## Fritzzer93 (21. Dezember 2009)

Auffällig wie mit sinkender Temperatur die Anzahl der Bilder steigt 
War heute der erste auf dem Weg


----------



## m.rr (22. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
...die Kinners spielen scheinbar gerne im Schnee. 
noch eins als Nachschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Dezember 2009)

Bei uns is nur noch pipi wetter und kein schnee mehr (zumindest nicht im flachen )....Das eine wochende kann man dank zwangspause nicht fahren und schwupps iser wieder fort und/oder so ne richtige siffe..pfui!

Aber schneebilder muss ich jetzt auch posten! von anfang des jahres 









uuu, kreativ 





Jaja...der gute neuschnee,, wo noch keinm mensch vorher war 

Fahrt alle schön fleißig wieter!


----------



## regenrohr (22. Dezember 2009)

von heute morgen, bevor es anfing zu regnen....

unfreiwilliger Halt wegen wiedereinmal vereister Bremse


----------



## Trompeten Paul (22. Dezember 2009)

vereiste Bremsen sind schon ein Problem...aber ich würde auch nicht ohne Sattel und Lenker fahren ;-)


----------



## clemestino (23. Dezember 2009)

bei uns in hd im flachen kein schnee aber aufm königstuhl schon! erster richtiger schneekontakt mit dem neuen stereo.


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Dezember 2009)

noch ein stereo aufm stuhl


----------



## viper-mountainb (23. Dezember 2009)

gehöre ab Heute auch zur Cube-Gemeinde!!!


----------



## Groudon (23. Dezember 2009)

das leuchtet ja wien weißer Engel  sieht gut aus


----------



## barbarissima (24. Dezember 2009)

Da war der Weihnachtsmann aber großzügig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Bike


----------



## idworker (24. Dezember 2009)

*Ich wünsche Euch allen frohe und besinnliche Weihnachten und alles Gute für das Neue Jahr!*


----------



## sepalot (24. Dezember 2009)

*Ich und mein Fritzz wünschen der CUBE-Gemeinde auch: F**rohe und erholsame Weihnachten!*

*




*

*Grüße*
*sepalot*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (24. Dezember 2009)

...auch von mir schöne weihnachten !!!!!!! lg  kati


----------



## barbarissima (24. Dezember 2009)

*Dann will ich auch mal: *
*Wünsche euch schöne Weihnachten und viele schöne Geschenke*

























_*Lasst´s euch über die Feiertage richtig gut gehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (24. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Furby33 (24. Dezember 2009)

Von mir dann auch mal ein Frohes und besinnliches Weihnachten


----------



## wurzelhoppser (24. Dezember 2009)

Der Cube -Gemeinde ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## m.rr (24. Dezember 2009)

So, ich war heute noch mal zwei Stunden unterwegs. Hat Spaß gemacht, war aber ordentlich anstrengend. Die halb angefrorene Pampe da ließ sich nur schwer bewältigen.



















 Jetzt können die Feiertage kommen

Ich wünsch' Euch schöne Weihnachtstage und schon mal 'nen guten Rutsch uns Neue Jahr 2010.

(Na bis da hin will ich aber noch n paar mal unterwegs sein  )

Also, wir sehen uns 

LG
Michael


----------



## Ostwandlager (24. Dezember 2009)

*der Gemeinde ein schönes Weihnachtsfest

 Auf das ihr nicht platzt

 gruß Klaus

*


----------



## linkespurfahrer (24. Dezember 2009)

@m.rr: Dass mit der Pampe war bei mir heute nicht so schlimm. Dafür gab es etwa 15km Eispiste bzw Eiswege.
..

Ich wünsche allen Würfelfans und solche die es werden möchten Frohe Weihnachten. Ich bin heute von Peitz nach Königswusterhausen zu meiner lieben Familie gefahren. Natürlich mit Bike  

Ich fand den hier unterwegs ganz sympathisch:    





 
Insgesamt gut 94 km, 250hm und 4 Stunden unterwegs. Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Dezember 2009)

*Auch aus dem schönsten Bundesland ein frohes Fest.

Christian*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (24. Dezember 2009)

*Auch ich wünsche euch und euren Cubes schöne Weihnachten! *


----------



## beuze1 (24. Dezember 2009)

*viel ist vom Winter heute nicht mehr übergeblieben..*




*bleibt mir nur noch, Euch, den aktiven Fotografen und den stillen mit lesern
ein frohes Fest zu wünschen..
und reichliche Bescherung..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



morgen solltet Ihr aber wirklich wieder Biken gehen.. *


----------



## Heiza (24. Dezember 2009)

*Hey ich wünsche euch allen auch Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2010!!!*


----------



## beuze1 (24. Dezember 2009)

Heiza schrieb:


> *Hey einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2010!!!*



*nicht mit dem ICE SPIKER..*


----------



## idworker (24. Dezember 2009)

*Hi alle, besten Dank für die lieben Wünsche. Und gebt den Cube's einen kleinen Schluck vom Roten.......*


----------



## _Dominik (24. Dezember 2009)

Und hier mein Weihnachtsgeschenk
Ein Traum in rot weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (24. Dezember 2009)

..seh nix ....


----------



## _Dominik (24. Dezember 2009)

http://yfrog.com/jqbild0013j


----------



## viper-mountainb (24. Dezember 2009)

Ein Geschenk in Rot/Weiß habe ich mir gestern auch gemacht!!!


----------



## _Dominik (24. Dezember 2009)

was hast hast du bekommen?


----------



## viper-mountainb (24. Dezember 2009)

Reaction RX in Rot/Weiß


----------



## _Dominik (24. Dezember 2009)

auch nicht schlecht


----------



## KayOs (25. Dezember 2009)

bei mir gabs ne neue Kurbel un n Paar Reifen 
frohes Fest wünsche ich euch allen, ich geh jetzt schrauben...


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Dezember 2009)

...hab meinem ams einen neuen aliante in schwarz-weiss gegönnt


----------



## joergenson (26. Dezember 2009)

Zwar spät aber nicht zu spät wünsche ich auch allen hier im Forum ein schönes Restweihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahrzent
mit einem CUBE-forum untypischen Weihnachtsbild unserer
JackRussel Hundedame, die noch kein eigenes CUBE-Fahrrad besitzt, dafür aber ihr Weihnachtsbärchen gggggaaaaannnnzzzz lieb hat!!





Ride on, Joergenson


----------



## Magic21 (26. Dezember 2009)

Heute den Tag genutzt um die Weihnachtsgans zu verbrennen.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (26. Dezember 2009)

...heute mal wieder am Main rum gedüst 
is aber Spam hier, am Schatten is es zu erkennen 





 Michael


----------



## michelix (26. Dezember 2009)

Kleine Tour heut mittg. Wat teilweise ganz schön glatt, aber einfach herrliches Wetter)


----------



## Ostwandlager (26. Dezember 2009)

*...heute ohne Würfeln Naja war auch ganz nett auf dem Geierstein Tölzer Berge*


----------



## MilkyWayne (26. Dezember 2009)

ich war heut auch unterwegs.. mal nen teil der neuen beleuchtung ausprobiert

naa wer erkennt sie?

(die karma muss zurück, an der helmhalterung fehlt ein stück und auch der neue met veleno dim (mal am rande erwähnt einr ichtig geiler helm) wird umgetauscht weil ich scheinbar doch l brauche ^^)

kommen wir zu den bildern:






an sich lag kein schnee mehr aber an manchen ecken wars trotzdem verdammt glatt..






hier noch mit altem helm und notfall handshcuhen (ski-handschuhe)

frohe restliche weihnachtsstunden


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Dezember 2009)

..power led ????


----------



## MilkyWayne (26. Dezember 2009)

rüschtüsch ^^ die powerled black pro.. hats christkind vorbeigebracht


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Dezember 2009)

---die is priiiimaa !!!! lg , kati


----------



## kube (26. Dezember 2009)

Ist von letzter Woche


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Dezember 2009)

..so net ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (27. Dezember 2009)

hey kati ^^ da muss ich dir sowas von recht geben! hat mich richtig überzeugt "die kleine"

mal eine wirklcih sinnvolle investition! (sofern man nicht zum hause lupine greifen und damit seinen geldsch***er raushängen lassen will)  natürlich gibts auch noch andere sehr gute lampen, will nur mal gesagt haben dass hier das preis/leistungsverhältnis wirklcih gut ist.

@kube: hmm was die bilder angeht kannst du einfach hergehen, das bild bei www.abload.de hochladen und anschließend folgendes tun:

[ img] (der direktlink von abload) [ /img] lediglich ohne die leerzeichen 

greetz Eck (der jetzt nachm kino (3 STUNDEN!!) erstmal sein bett braucht)


----------



## Dämon__ (27. Dezember 2009)

*Gestern bei schönstem Kaiserwetter*




*Der Sturm von den Tagen hat mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet.*




*Glatt war es stellenweise auch!*




*Und ein Weihnachtsgeschenk konnte ich auch gleich testen....rot ist es.
*


----------



## kube (27. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..so net ...



Weiss jetzt wie es geht..


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2009)

Hoi zäme

Frohe Weihnachte nachträglich an alle Cubeianer und solche die es werden wollen 



Der Jahreszeit entsprechend ohne Cube unterwegs


----------



## m.rr (27. Dezember 2009)

Cooles Bild @mzaskar


...auch weil die Waldwege im Taunus hauptsächlich Eisbahnen sind (und ich immer noch keine Spikes habe), war ich war heute mal auf schmalen Reifen unterwegs. Das werde ich demnächst öfter mal machen ("müssen" ), Euch hier also etwas untreu werden 
Schaun mer mal...  





Grüße
M.


----------



## derAndre (27. Dezember 2009)

m.rr schrieb:


> Cooles Bild @mzaskar
> 
> 
> ...auch weil die Waldwege im Taunus hauptsächlich Eisbahnen sind (und ich immer noch keine Spikes habe), war ich war heute mal auf schmalen Reifen unterwegs. Das werde ich demnächst öfter mal machen ("müssen" ), Euch hier also etwas untreu werden



Sind die Reifen so schmal und hart, dass sie quasi als Eisbrecher fungieren oder wie sollen wir das verstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (27. Dezember 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> Sind die Reifen so schmal und hart, dass sie quasi als Eisbrecher fungieren oder wie sollen wir das verstehen?


 
 

so ähnlich
das sah dann so aus 





 so, genug davon, sonst spam ich hier ja nur noch rum


----------



## beuze1 (27. Dezember 2009)

m.rr schrieb:


> und ich immer noch keine Spikes habe




*ich hab welche..
aber warum..*

*nein das ist keine Bilder vom goldenen Oktober, sondern von heute..*








*der Blick ins Allgäu zeigt auch nur spärliche Restschneebestände..*


----------



## derAndre (27. Dezember 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ich hab welche..
> aber warum..[/color]*
> 
> *nein das ist keine Bilder vom goldenen Oktober, sondern von heute..*
> ...



Da liegt bei uns im Bergisch Land noch deutlich mehr Schnee und da wo er platt getreten wurde, wurde er zu großen Eisplatten gepresst. Extrem spaßig darüber zu rollen. Hab heute mit meinem Sohn mit dem Anliegerrad 'ne Runde gedreht. Da sind wir bei Abfahrten abgestiegen, die wir sonst mit Anlauf und Vollgas runter brausen.


----------



## sepalot (27. Dezember 2009)

War heute auch mal wieder mit der Cam unterwegs.







Schnee liegt kaum einer mehr, der ist kurz vor Weihnachten bei Regen und 5 bis 7°C geschmolzen .







Aber dafür konnte man heute eigentlich gut in die Umgebung schauen.







Vereinzelt gab es schon blöde Eisfelder (sauglatt). Aber die Trails waren zu 99% frei . 





















Aber auch drüben im Fichtelgebirge schauts in Sachen Schnee mau aus.








Grüße
sepalot


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Dezember 2009)

*Habe Heute mal bei den Rehen vorbei geschaut*




*bei den Schwänen bin ich dann auch noch vorbei*




*bevor ich mich so richtig gequält und zugesaut habe*


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2009)

sind die Enten festgefroren


----------



## marco_m (28. Dezember 2009)

So hab auch wiedermal Bildli gemacht, bin am Samstag meine Hometrails gefahren, 900HM, 45km, 1°C ...





... ich schwöre, das war ich nicht  ...





... einige Stellen waren ziemlich vereist, hab ich meiner Family dann aber nicht erzählt. Die sind nämlich nicht nur erfreut, dass ich halt immer noch ein Ganzjahresbiker bin 

Naja das hier ist jetzt dann bald ein Jahr her ... und diesen Winter wollen wir wirklich wieder Skifahren gehen ...





Also alle die ohne Spikes fahren, immer schön vorsichtig auf dem lieben Glatteis !! RESPEKT ist da angesagt ..


----------



## Neo_78 (28. Dezember 2009)

Respekt auf jeden Fall!!
Waren gestern Unterwegs ohne Cam allerdings. Es war angenehme 2 Grad minus aber der Boden war durch den Regen am Tag zuvor wirklich Glatt. Da macht es kein Spaß mehr. Nicht mal die Hometrails konnte man fahren ohne das man gut aufpassen musste. Am Heilig Abend sind wir eine Weihnachtstour gefahren da war der Boden super!! Zeit das es entweder richtig Trockenkalt wird oder einfach wieder Sommer. 
Grüße Neo


----------



## beuze1 (28. Dezember 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> Also alle die ohne Spikes fahren, immer schön vorsichtig auf dem lieben Glatteis !! RESPEKT ist da angesagt ..



*ja nicht leicht zur Zeit, meistens Nass u dreckig, im Wald oft noch Schnee und immer wieder mal unverhofft ne Eisplatte..
bin froh an meinen Spiker..

heut war wieder (Boden) See-Tag
erst mal kräftig hoch..




dann durchs Eriskirchner-Ried (Biken verboten)




über die zugefrorene Schussen




zum See




ich liebe es




mein Turm..


*


----------



## Edmonton (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo habe mich endlich hier mal angemeldet.
So nun hier mein Stereo "The One 2009"






Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (28. Dezember 2009)

Da werde ich auch mal .......

​


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Dezember 2009)

schöne fleckchen erde, wo ihr da seid und schöne räder...
Hast nen neuen Sattel Beuze, oder is mir dass noch nie aufgefallen!?


----------



## beuze1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hast nen neuen Sattel Beuze, oder is mir dass noch nie aufgefallen!?



*ne, mein guter alter harter Prologo...*


----------



## m.rr (28. Dezember 2009)

...viele schöne Berichte, schöne Bikes  und schöne Bilder , ja den Sattel hat der Beuze schon lang wie kann dir das entgehen Andi ?  und schönes Wetter is da am Bodensee, hier is alles grau 

LG
Michael


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Dezember 2009)

@beuze : ...schöne ecke , wo du dich da rumtreibst - vor allem der see... da ist´s hier direkt langweilig .. :-(


----------



## derAndre (29. Dezember 2009)

Edmonton schrieb:


> Hallo habe mich endlich hier mal angemeldet.
> So nun hier mein Stereo "The One 2009"
> Gruß Markus



Hey Markus,

schönes Fahrrad (ich muss das sagen ich hab das gleiche  ). Was sind das für Pedale und wie kommst Du damit zurecht? Ich bin auf der Suche nach ner flachen Plattform und kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden ob ich den wirklich flachen Dingern trauen soll.

Bis dann
derAndré


----------



## Edmonton (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Andre 
Es sind die Crankbrothers 5050. Ja ich komme ganz gut zurecht.
Ok man muß schon aufpassen. Ich habe sie auch schon aufgesetzt,
aber das passiert die auch mit anderen Pedale.
Es sind wirklich sehr gute Pedale, man rutscht nicht mehr ab.
Ich würde sie wieder kaufen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Groudon (29. Dezember 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage an euch. Bin auch bald CUBE Jünger mit nem CUBE LTD Rahmen von 2010. Kann man denn die rot-weiße Pulverung mit sehr feinem Schleifpapier entfernen???


----------



## hano! (29. Dezember 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Habe Heute mal bei den Rehen vorbei geschaut*
> 
> Das sind doch Hirscheeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (30. Dezember 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage an euch. Bin auch bald CUBE Jünger mit nem CUBE LTD Rahmen von 2010. Kann man denn die rot-weiße Pulverung mit sehr feinem Schleifpapier entfernen???



Kann man bestimmt aber wozu willste das machen?


----------



## regenrohr (30. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


>



mit den Schuhen und den Plattform Pedalen wirst du nicht lange Spass haben, habe diese Kombination selber und so gut wie der sh-am 40 ist, so bescheiden und kurzlebig ist dessen Sohle...


----------



## beuze1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Kann man denn die rot-weiße Pulverung mit sehr feinem Schleifpapier entfernen???



*warum feines..
nimm grobes dann gehts schneller und Du kannst früher Biken gehen..*


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Dezember 2009)

@groudon :..warum um himmels willen ??? wenn dir die fareb net gefällt , kauf dir halt nen anderen rahmen ... das ist ja wie ne bike vergewaltigung ....


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Dezember 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage an euch. Bin auch bald CUBE Jünger mit nem CUBE LTD Rahmen von 2010. Kann man denn die rot-weiße Pulverung mit sehr feinem Schleifpapier entfernen???



sag mal hast du was  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bevor du den Vergewaltigst schick ihn mir zu, ich fahr den so lange durch den Batsch bis keine Farbe mehr dran ist.



hano! schrieb:


> Das sind doch Hirscheeee


Wenn die auf dem Teller liegen ist das doch gleich.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Dezember 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage an euch. Bin auch bald CUBE Jünger mit nem CUBE LTD Rahmen von 2010. Kann man denn die rot-weiße Pulverung mit sehr feinem Schleifpapier entfernen???



Ich hab den Asphalt genommen! Ging schneller 
Aber ich glaube ehrlich nicht, dass du mit feinem schleifpapie bis aufs alu kommst. Es sei denn du hast dir nen jahr frei genommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5er (30. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Da werde ich auch mal .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Das ist doch Predazzo (ITA) oder?

Schönes Bike!


----------



## Groudon (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich brauch ja nur die Pilverungsschicht weg, so dass die schwarze anodisierte Schicht zum Vorschein kommt. Ich wollte das Bike in Schwarz-grün aufbauen, und da stört das rot eben. -.- Schwarz-Rot ist eben so mainstream.


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Dezember 2009)

Nimm kein anodisiertes, sondern ein lackiertes. Lass es perlstrahlen (! nicht sandstrahlen) und dann kann man es neu lackieren. Hat mich mal vor vielen Jahren 350 DM , also rund 170 Euro gekostet. Das fand ich durchaus nicht zu viel....


----------



## Groudon (30. Dezember 2009)

Naja. Ich habe den LTD Rahmen ja quasi schon. Da nehm ich eben das rot in kauf und mach den Mainstream mit ...


----------



## BobTheBuilder (30. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

ich habe ein LTD aus 2009 und ich bezweifle stark, dass die schwarz-roten Applikationen gepulvert sind. Die reiben sich nämlich schon ab und das sieht mehr nach aufgedruckt aus. Versuchs mal mit Verdünnung. Damit habe ich zumindest den Aufdruck von meinem Lenker abbekommen.


----------



## cubelix (30. Dezember 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> mit den Schuhen und den Plattform Pedalen wirst du nicht lange Spass haben, habe diese Kombination selber und so gut wie der sh-am 40 ist, so bescheiden und kurzlebig ist dessen Sohle...



Ist halt ein Verschleißteil  nehme ich aber in kauf ist ein Super schuh


----------



## cubelix (30. Dezember 2009)

5er schrieb:


> Das ist doch Predazzo (ITA) oder?
> 
> Schönes Bike!




Si Si   ist in IT wahr ein Traum und artgerechtes Geläuf für den Würfel


----------



## Groudon (30. Dezember 2009)

BobTheBuilder schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe ein LTD aus 2009 und ich bezweifle stark, dass die schwarz-roten Applikationen gepulvert sind. Die reiben sich nämlich schon ab und das sieht mehr nach aufgedruckt aus. Versuchs mal mit Verdünnung. Damit habe ich zumindest den Aufdruck von meinem Lenker abbekommen.



Ah - gut. Danke. Ansonsten wird es eben ein Mainstream schwarz-rot bike. xD


----------



## Stefan72 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hier mein Winterbike:





Neu, mit zwei Lampen - eine DX Magicshine und eine Selbstbaulampe mit P7 LED.
Aufgrund des hohen Verschleißes im Winter, habe ich die XT V-Brakes gegen XT Scheibenbremsen getauscht.


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. Dezember 2009)

Stichwort "Winter", bei uns hat es nochmal Neuschnee gegeben 







Ganz so schnell, wie bei den beiden hier, ging es dann doch nicht 





Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (30. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Da werde ich auch mal .......
> 
> ​




Mmmmmhhhhhhh, leckeres Fritzzchen,  so ähnlich wird meins hoffentlich auch bald ausschauen.....


----------



## Organspänder (30. Dezember 2009)

Heute mal den schönen Neuschnee ausgenutzt

durch Wald


 






"Spuren im Schnee" war wohl der Erste




am Wasser




am Schloss




im Park




und wieder @home und schonwieder Schnee






Allen hier einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Groudon (30. Dezember 2009)

bei uns ist der gesammte Schnee wieder weggetaut xD besser so beim morgigen Silvesterpreis ^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Dezember 2009)

BobTheBuilder schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe ein LTD aus 2009 und ich bezweifle stark, dass die schwarz-roten Applikationen gepulvert sind. Die reiben sich nämlich schon ab und das sieht mehr nach aufgedruckt aus. Versuchs mal mit Verdünnung. Damit habe ich zumindest den Aufdruck von meinem Lenker abbekommen.




Beii den alten kann ich mir das auch vorstellen.. aber wenn ich mir die aktuellen anschau, dann glaub ich das weniger?!

Achja: Ich hab vorhin nen AMS Comp aufgebaut. Wenn jemand nen richtig geiles schrilles grün will, dann das! Da wird man nimmer übersehnund für 1500 nen super fully!  Bei uns is aber auch kein schnee mehr


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Dezember 2009)

schöne stereo bilder !!! wir haben nur noch braune pampe - nix schnee :-((
@andy : ..haste mal n bild von dem grünen ams ???


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich nehm morgen die Eos mit...nur für euch 

Im Internetz:  http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ams-comp-green_id_35835_.htm

In echt stahlts aber so uranmäßig


----------



## regenrohr (31. Dezember 2009)

BobTheBuilder schrieb:


> ich habe ein LTD aus 2009 und ich bezweifle stark, dass die schwarz-roten Applikationen gepulvert sind. Die reiben sich nämlich schon ab und das sieht mehr nach aufgedruckt aus. Versuchs mal mit Verdünnung. Damit habe ich zumindest den Aufdruck von meinem Lenker abbekommen.



beim Reaction (08) sind die problemlos mit Nagellackentferner weggegangen, was sich Cube bei diesem Rot-Weiss-Blau gedacht, sowie der andere Sticker Kram am Rad, ist mir unbegreiflich....



cubelix schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Verschleißteil  nehme ich aber in kauf ist ein Super schuh



bin mit meinen auch voll und ganz zufrieden, keine Frage, fande es nur verwunderlich, das ein AM Schuh für Plattformpedale so schnell die Federn lässt....


----------



## BobTheBuilder (31. Dezember 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> beim Reaction (08) sind die problemlos mit Nagellackentferner weggegangen, was sich Cube bei diesem Rot-Weiss-Blau gedacht, sowie der andere Sticker Kram am Rad, ist mir unbegreiflich....



Perfekt, dann werde ich meins morgen mal von dem bunten Zeugs befreien. Die silbernen Schriftzüge sind gelasert, oder?


----------



## Juuro (31. Dezember 2009)

Hab beim Geocachen "den Mönch" besucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (31. Dezember 2009)

@ organspänder: superschöne Bilder!
....hier regnet es seit drei Tagen durch...


----------



## motorsportfreak (31. Dezember 2009)

Hier mein Würfel, frisch geputzt nach der letzte Tour! 

Jetzt ist erstmal Schluss mit Umbauten, nur noch BC2209 MHR, wenn verfügbar 



Grösser habe ich es nicht hinbekommen, sorry!

Mehr gibt es hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/152112

Wünsch Euch einen guten Rutsch!!


----------



## barbarissima (31. Dezember 2009)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> Grösser habe ich es nicht hinbekommen, sorry!


Ist doch ganz einfach


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Dezember 2009)

He Bärbel, warum keine Eigenen Bilder?
Hast du keine Ausfahrt mehr.


----------



## viper-mountainb (31. Dezember 2009)

*Hey,

wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch!!!!*


----------



## idworker (31. Dezember 2009)

*Hallo Alle,

auch von mir einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr und allzeit "Gut Schlauch"!

Viele Grüße vom Bodensee*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (31. Dezember 2009)

Bei uns in der Lausitz gab es die Tage auch Neuschnee und gestern kam noch Eisregen+Schnee dazu. Heute gab es zum Teil wunderschöne Pisten, aber auch übergeschneite Fahrspuren, die ja nunmal nicht so toll sind, sowie Matsch etc. An Schnellfahren war nicht zu denken.

Kurz vor der Koselmühle bei Cottbus:




Damit ist mein Schnitt von 1000km pro Monat perfekt (kurz vor Ende der Tour): 




Gut 80km und 4 Stunden unterwegs. 

*Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Start in das Jahr 2010!*


----------



## barbarissima (31. Dezember 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> He Bärbel, warum keine Eigenen Bilder?
> Hast du keine Ausfahrt mehr.


 
*Doch, Ausfahrt habe ich schon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Aber man sieht nicht so viel auf den Bildern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hier ist es mal wieder ein bisschen nebelig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









*Wünsche euch ein ein tolles Jahr 2010 mit viel Sonne und vielen schönen Touren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## mzaskar (31. Dezember 2009)

Typisch da ist die Gute im Wald und man(n) sieht nichts 

Allen noch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## m.rr (31. Dezember 2009)

und schöne Grüße

 Michael


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Dezember 2009)

Frohes neues 

Bis nächstes Jahr - Die Saisson ist schon so gut wie angebrochen


----------



## Cube09 (31. Dezember 2009)

war heute auch nochmal kurz Unterwegs und musste meine ursprüngliche Route leider unterbrechen auf Grund von puren Eis im Wald, so wurde dann mehr oder weniger nur ein Ründchen aus meiner heutigen "Tour". Bilder stammen aus dem Fichtelgebirge.











Ruine auf dem Katharinenberg bei Wunsiedel






Blick auf die Kösseine, leider nicht wirklich viel zu sehen 





Mein Radl










Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr und ich freue mich schon auf den Sommer *g*


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Januar 2010)

Wir machen unsere Neujahrstour erst Morgen, dann aber wahrscheinlich durch den Schnee der kommen soll.


----------



## barbarissima (1. Januar 2010)

*Die Biber haben wieder fleißig Bäume gefällt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## HILLKILLER (1. Januar 2010)

Zwar sieht man das meinige Cube nicht (ja um 7 Uhr von der Party, ist schon jut)...dafür biete ich Schnee...~20cm, im Berliner Raum schon krass.









Dann auch von mir Prost zum Neuen Jahr 

Gruß


----------



## m.rr (1. Januar 2010)

ich war heut ma in der Rückersbacher Schlucht





Schöne Grüße und noch ma ein Gutes Neues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (1. Januar 2010)

Zunächst wünsche ich euch allen ein frohes, gesundes neues Jahr!

War gestern vor dem Feiern nochmal meinen Würfel ausführen. Traumhafte Bedingungen: ca 20cm Schnee, 0°C und leichter Schneefall.


----------



## FWck (1. Januar 2010)

Bild Nr. 2 ist klasse! 

Auch von mir euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr, mit hoffentlich vielen Bike-Kilometern!


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Januar 2010)

mensch , die berliner haben ja echt schnee satt ...
@mr.rr : ..wo ist denn diese schlucht ????


----------



## m.rr (1. Januar 2010)

@ trek 6500,
ähm, wie erklär ich das ...
die Rückersbacher Schlucht ist im Spessart, vom Ort Rückersbach ungefähr in Richtung Karlstein am Main. In der Nähe ist der "berühmte" Hahnenkamm (Spessart) da is so ne Art Bikertreff (Fuchstanz im Spessart  , aber viel kleiner  und sympathischer  )

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%BCckersbach_(Fluss)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hahnenkamm_(Spessart)
http://www.berggasthof-hahnenkamm.de/

Grüße
Michael

_(doof, das nimmt bei den Wikipedia Links die Klammer hinten nicht mit...???)_


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Januar 2010)

danke !!!!


----------



## raceaze (2. Januar 2010)

Meine neue, bekomme sie in 1 Woche


----------



## JuergenM. (2. Januar 2010)

Ja, das Stereo ist immer wieder schön! Drum hab ich meiner Tochter zu Weihnachten auch gleich eins gekauft. Sie ist hin und weg.

Allen noch ein Frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Januar 2010)

*Heute die erste Tour des Jahres und gleich fast 5 Stunden unterwegs.*


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum und führe jetzt zusammen mit meiner Frau auch zwei Cubes aus.

Darf ich vorstellen: Der Schwarze Blitz (AMS 125 RX) und der Rote Teufel (AMS 125 XT)
















Und das sind die "Reiter"
















Zusammen machen wir die Gegend um Eschenhahn und das Idsteiner Land unsicher , wie z.B. heute bei schönstem Wetter, nur leider etwas wenig Schnee.









Gruß aus Eschenhahn

PS: Jetzt hat das auch mit den Bildern geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (2. Januar 2010)

Wo???


----------



## beuze1 (2. Januar 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> ca 20cm



*was bei Männern halt so ca. 20 cm sind..

heute auch die erste Tour im neuen Jahr gemacht, 
rollt schon wieder ganz gut..*(nach dem ganzen Weihnachts & Silvester essen)


----------



## Groudon (2. Januar 2010)

waren heute auch unterwegs ^^

ich werd wohl bis März 'n Reaction 18" Rahmen 2009er Modell blau haben =)

aber der hat ja Press-Fit-Innenlager und semiintegrierten Steuersatz - brauch man dafür extra werkzeug oder kann man das alles so "einbauen" ohne was zu beschädigen?


----------



## sepalot (2. Januar 2010)

Nachdem es gestern Nachmittag endlich wieder geschneit hat , und man nicht mehr auf dem Eis tanzen muss, gings heute zu meiner Saisoneröffnung für 2010 mit gutem Grip im Neuschnee .





































LG
sepalot


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (2. Januar 2010)

@Groudon  Wenn du den Rahmen normal bestellt hast (also nicht Ebay oder von Privat) ist der Steuersatz bereits dabei und eingebaut. Für das Innenlager brauxhst du spezielles Werkzeug. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast kannst du es dir selbst bauen oder du nimmst dieses:
Zum Einpressen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k476/a13421/einpresswerkzeug-tl-bb-12.html
Zum Ausziehen (brauchst du erst bei Wechsel): http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k476/a13420/auspresswerkzeug-tl-bb-13.html


----------



## Groudon (2. Januar 2010)

ich habe den Rahmen bei Schlierseer Radhaus bestellt - ist nur der Rahmen

zur Not kann ich das ja och beim Ladlladen machen ... komm ich wohl günstiger als den Spaß zu kaufen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (2. Januar 2010)

Wie geschrieben ist der Steuersatz dann bereits eingepresst und für einen kleinen Obolus in die Kaffeekasse presst dir dein Händler das Innenlager bestimmt ein.
Damit auch ein Bild dabei ist, hier mein Neuzugang:



Ein Realbild folgt, wenn das Feintuning beendet ist (Leitungen kürzen) und es in freie Wildbahn darf.


----------



## barbarissima (3. Januar 2010)

*Sehr schön! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## idworker (3. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Sehr schön!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja ein Stereo hab ich noch in milky-orange......wird das dein nächstes?


----------



## ssirius (3. Januar 2010)

Hier mein Stereo R1 in 20", war noch nicht in freier Wildbahn, also noch absolut jungfräulich (=neu). Muss es leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nun doch verkaufen.  Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach PN an mich.


----------



## barbarissima (3. Januar 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> ja ein Stereo hab ich noch in milky-orange......wird das dein nächstes?


 
Das wird mein Nächstes  Das kann ich dann wenigstens auch bequem über die ganzen Weidezäune und sonstigen Hindernisse heben  Uns trennt eigentlich nur noch der Lottogewinn, der demnächst mal kommen müsste, oder der Schatz, den ich seit einiger Zeit im Garten suche


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Januar 2010)

Die schwarz-blaue Mädels version sieht auch verdammt gut aus


----------



## Alex_92 (3. Januar 2010)




----------



## idworker (3. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das wird mein Nächstes  Das kann ich dann wenigstens auch bequem über die ganzen Weidezäune und sonstigen Hindernisse heben  Uns trennt eigentlich nur noch der Lottogewinn, der demnächst mal kommen müsste, oder der Schatz, den ich seit einiger Zeit im Garten suche




Ist das dein ernst? Ein Carbon Bike.......das würde ich mir nochmal überlegen. Nimm lieber die Alu Version und du wirst glücklich sein.


----------



## Alex_92 (3. Januar 2010)




----------



## Alex_92 (3. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Januar 2010)

Was bezweckst du bitte mmit 3 viel zu grossen bildern?!

Btw: Carbon ist mittlerweile schon nicht schlecht. Aber das Stereo darf man auch gerne in alu fahren


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Januar 2010)

Schönes Analog.
Aber stell das Bild mal ein bisschen kleiner ein sonst lädt die Seite so lange.


----------



## idworker (3. Januar 2010)

Btw: Carbon ist mittlerweile schon nicht schlecht. Aber das Stereo darf man auch gerne in alu fahren


----------



## barbarissima (3. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Die schwarz-blaue Mädels version sieht auch verdammt gut aus


 
Männer... gehen immer nur nach dem Aussehen  



idworker schrieb:


> Ist das dein ernst? Ein Carbon Bike.......das würde ich mir nochmal überlegen. Nimm lieber die Alu Version und du wirst glücklich sein.


 
Ich finde das Gewicht so verlockend  Wenn man auf manchen Touren das Rad ständig über alle möglichen Weidegatter oder sonst was heben muss, dann finde ich das ganz schön mühsam


----------



## Bayer (3. Januar 2010)

solange du das geld hast nach jeden richtigen sturz dir ein neues rad zu kaufen dann nimm carbon


----------



## Alex_92 (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
sry, beim Upload ist wohl was schief gelaufen...Tut mir leid


----------



## Groudon (3. Januar 2010)

Wenn Carbon seh extrem anfällig wäre, würde man es wohl kaum für die "normalen" Kunden hergeben. Ein Bekannter vom Freund meiner Mum fährt ein Gary Fisher 120mm Carboner und ist schon auf die Guch geflogen. Das Ding hält dennoch. Also vorsicht hier.  So schnell gehen die ne schrott.


----------



## Bayer (3. Januar 2010)

ou man, klar steht es noch gut da das aber halt nur äußerlich. schäden an den fasern und im harz kannste von außen nicht sehen da würde nur ultraschall oder röntgen helfen, kann halt sein das es irgendwann einfach zerspreiselt. will keine panikmache betreiben, ich persönlich vertraue dem werkstoff im hobbybereich einfach nicht. wenn man das material gestellt bkeommt kann man es nach einem sturz ja easy tauschen, aber für privatleute ist das eben teuer. ein sehr guter freund von mir promoviert gerade und befasst sich dabei sehr ausgiebig mit dem thema und hat mich da aufgeklärt


----------



## idworker (3. Januar 2010)

@bayer: du hast vollkommen Recht; Ich sehe das genauso!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (3. Januar 2010)

Also wenn ich sowas sehe,hätte ich bei Carbon keine Bedenken:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lsDXEEUlRE"]YouTube- cannondale taurine vs hammer[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDVpRSNtcPQ"]YouTube- cannondale taurine broken[/ame]


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Januar 2010)

Bayer schrieb:


> ou man, klar steht es noch gut da das aber halt nur äußerlich. schäden an den fasern und im harz kannste von außen nicht sehen da würde nur ultraschall oder röntgen helfen, kann halt sein das es irgendwann einfach zerspreiselt. will keine panikmache betreiben, ich persönlich vertraue dem werkstoff im hobbybereich einfach nicht. wenn man das material gestellt bkeommt kann man es nach einem sturz ja easy tauschen, aber für privatleute ist das eben teuer. ein sehr guter freund von mir promoviert gerade und befasst sich dabei sehr ausgiebig mit dem thema und hat mich da aufgeklärt



okay. also im hardtail berreich usw...bei ambitionierten hobby fahrern sehe ichs noch ein. Aber nich bei Allmountain oder sowas in der richtung!


----------



## S1las (3. Januar 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich sowas sehe,hätte ich bei Carbon keine Bedenken:
> 
> YouTube- cannondale taurine vs hammer
> 
> YouTube- cannondale taurine broken



Und genau hier seh ich das Problem von Carbon. 

Aluminium verbiegt meistens bevor es bricht (siehe Video - nicht gebrochen), also hat man noch hoffnung auf ein glimpfliches Ende - ausserdem sieht man den Schaden zu einem Zeitpunkt zu dem es noch nicht zu spät sein koennte.

Carbon hingegen... bricht und das meine Leute, das koennt ihr halten wie ihr wollt, sehr abrupt. Da ist nicht viel mit: Oh, sie mal eine Delle, da fahren wir lieber nicht und tauschen ein. Da machts "knack" und weg biste vom Rad.

Bei CC ist Carbon gerne gesehen. Macht in meinen Augen in diesem Bereich auch Sinn. Aber im AM- oder Endurobereich, wo der Rahmen auch mal gerne gegen was anderes dotzt als den schoenen Kiesboden (lass es Steine sein) und es ist ein Schaden vorhanden, den "du" nicht siehst dann haste ein Problem. Im AM/Endurobereich tut hinfliegen richtig weh und mit dem Rahmenbruch um so mehr, da noch weniger kalkulierbar.

Carbon tolle Sache, aber fuer meinen Bereich nicht interessant. 
--> Stereo aus Carbon == lebensmuede Entwicklung


----------



## Ponydieb (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Bike. Gestern bei frischem Schnee was  bei uns ja nicht so oft vorkommt......


----------



## m.rr (3. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute, schöner Neuschnee heute 









LG 
Michael


----------



## nullstein (3. Januar 2010)

Die Viedeos sind ja mal dermaßen behämmert. Könnten glatt von der BILD sein! Aber wer zuviel Geld hat und gern mal den Adrenalinkick beim urplötzlichen Wegkrachen des Rahmens erleben will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (3. Januar 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Die Viedeos sind ja mal dermaßen behämmert. Könnten glatt von der BILD sein!


 
das stimmt allerdings  über die Tauglichkeit oder Haltbarkeit von Carbonrahmen sagen sie jedenfalls gar nix aus...


----------



## m.rr (3. Januar 2010)

btw. Alurahmen müssen auch nicht halten, das hier war mal meiner!





 aber irgendwie gehört das mal wieder nicht hier hin!


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Januar 2010)

Heute gab es hier auch ein wenig mehr Schnee als gestern. Das musste natürlich gleich mit einem Ausritt erkundet werden. 
Schön war´s und nicht zu kalt .

Die Trails lassen sich gut fahren.











Der Limes steht auch noch. 












Was will man mehr?






Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2010)

Ich denke die Carbonrahmen halten mittlerweile auch im AM Bereich und werden sich auch dort immer stärker verbreiten. Ich würde mir ja fast auch eins kaufen, aber ich werde erst mal an anderer Stelle mein Systemgewicht tunen müssen 

Heute mal wieder ohne Cube unterwegs 




Aber schön war es 

PS: Mein Snowboard ist auch All Mountain und mit Carbon


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Januar 2010)

@m.rr: ..dein bike is richtig nett - aber das ding vorne (schutzblech - hihi ) sieht echt doof aus ....


----------



## m.rr (3. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @m.rr: ..dein bike is richtig nett - aber das ding vorne (schutzblech - hihi ) sieht echt doof aus ....


 
 ja, schön ist anders und bei dem Wetter wäre es auch nicht "nötig"  . Is noch dran von der spätherbstlichen Megamatsche überall, ich hatte irgendwann kein Bock mehr die ständig zu fre****


----------



## m.rr (3. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich denke die Carbonrahmen halten mittlerweile auch im AM Bereich und werden sich auch dort immer stärker verbreiten. Ich würde mir ja fast auch eins kaufen, aber ich werde erst mal an anderer Stelle mein Systemgewicht tunen müssen
> 
> Heute mal wieder ohne Cube unterwegs
> 
> ...


 

ui, schöön


----------



## Ryo (3. Januar 2010)

Boah überall Schnee Bei uns regnets nur, alles eine Matsche...da machts grad keinen Spaß^^


----------



## S1las (3. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich denke die Carbonrahmen halten mittlerweile auch im AM Bereich und werden sich auch dort immer stärker verbreiten. Ich würde mir ja fast auch eins kaufen, aber ich werde erst mal an anderer Stelle mein Systemgewicht tunen müssen
> 
> Heute mal wieder ohne Cube unterwegs
> 
> ...



Mir gehts ja gar nicht so um die Haltbarkeit .

Ich moechte nur sichtbar erkennen dass mein Rahmen im A**** ist, BEVOR ich damit in mein Grab fahr und das ist bei Carbon erst mit dem Rahmenbruch (auf jeden Fall fuer den Ottonormalverbraucher ohne Ultraschall- und Roengengeraet zutreffend ).
  Beim Snowboarden legts einen so oder so immer uebel - egal ob Carbon oder nicht . Einen Kumpel von mir hats vor kurzem uebel gezimmert. Erstmal irgendwas am Gelenk angebrochen ;P.


----------



## HILLKILLER (3. Januar 2010)

So heut auchmal dem Rad ne Ausfahrt gegönnt, ab nächster Woche dann wieder Crosser vs. 26cm Schnee (@MD) 





Vergleichend vor der Eiszeit 




















Ach deshalb haben die Leute im Wald so geschaut...selbst das Rudel Rehe war direkt auf der Flucht *g*





Gruß HK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (3. Januar 2010)

*Bilderpolizei..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




könnt Ihr bitte beim Zitieren den Bilder-Code immer löschen..
3x hintereinander das gleiche Bild, dazu noch ohne erkennbares Rad ist auch nicht Sinn der sache..
*
*heut mal wieder ne schöne Tour nach Lindenberg gemacht..

vor dem langen Aufstieg durch den Eiswald




gut oben angekommen-dank ICE SPIKER




der Blick zurück..




Wintersportverhältnisse sehr gut..


*


----------



## barbarissima (3. Januar 2010)

Ryo schrieb:


> Boah überall Schnee Bei uns regnets nur, alles eine Matsche...da machts grad keinen Spaß^^


 
Fahr mal in den Welzheimer Wald  Da liegt zwar auch nur eine dünne Schneepuderschicht  aber der Matsch ist gefroren


----------



## HILLKILLER (3. Januar 2010)

Is doch nichtmal zitiert...
Ehr Neulings-Bild-Einfüge-Problem, was ja noch zu tollerieren ist


----------



## m.rr (3. Januar 2010)

ich glaub der beuze meint das von mzaskar, das wurde zwei mal zitiert. (einmal von mir *schäm*). Aber das war auch das erste mit Sonne drauf, da wurd man etwas geblendet


----------



## barbarissima (3. Januar 2010)

Die Bilder mit schön viel Schnee drauf kann man gar nicht oft genug zitieren, die sehen so schön aus


----------



## bender_79 (3. Januar 2010)

Hey,

Haben heute auch mal eine Tour durch das eingeschneite Land geschafft 

Müsste der Thread Titel nicht "Zeigt her... ...Teil *2*" heissen? 

greets


----------



## Ryo (3. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Fahr mal in den Welzheimer Wald  Da liegt zwar auch nur eine dünne Schneepuderschicht  aber der Matsch ist gefroren


Wann warst du denn da


----------



## barbarissima (3. Januar 2010)

Ryo schrieb:


> Wann warst du denn da


 
Gestern


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Januar 2010)

bender_79 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Haben heute auch mal eine Tour durch das eingeschneite Land geschafft
> 
> ...



nö...Das mit den teil 1 dingern gibts noch nicht lange...und die werden egal wieviele es vorher gab mit 1 nummeriert, wenn sie fortgesetzt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (3. Januar 2010)

@hillkiller : ..die  haben  mit sicherheit wegen deiner extremen sattelüberhöhung     so geguckt ...)))


----------



## HILLKILLER (3. Januar 2010)

Hey, klar, das muss die Lösung sein


----------



## beuze1 (3. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die Bilder mit schön viel Schnee drauf kann man gar nicht oft genug zitieren, die sehen so schön aus




*nein..*


----------



## m.rr (3. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *nein..*


 

          

und ich hab brav das Bild gelöscht


----------



## Berni_95 (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo MTB Freaks 

Ich brauche mal eine gute Empfehlung fuer einen GPS Fahrrad Computer.
Er sollte die hohenmeter, Geschwindigkeit und vll. die Steigung anzeigen. 
Wahre das vielleicht was? Mainnav MG-950D GPS Fahrradcomputer

bitte schaut mal.

Danke


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Januar 2010)

sicher, dass du GPS brauchst? Die beste methode is immernoch drauflos! macht auch am meisten sppass un irgendwann kennst jeden weg mit vor-zweit und nachnahmen so gings mir zumindest...
Steigung, Hm, usw.. haben alle GPS! Garmin is relativ gut.Da hört mein wisssen darüber auch wieder auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (4. Januar 2010)

Garmin etrex Vista HCx, das  Ding hab ich auch. Preislich absolut okay, und bringt alles mit was du haben möchtest   Am Anfang hab ich so gedacht wie Andi, einfach drauf los! Aber mittlerweile bin ich froh über das Ding, weil ich sehr viele Touren bekommen hab mit Trails die ich selbst so nieeee gefunden hätte


----------



## regenrohr (4. Januar 2010)

Ryo schrieb:


> Boah überall Schnee Bei uns regnets nur, alles eine Matsche...da machts grad keinen Spaß^^



Wieso das denn? Gerade dann macht es Spass und es sind keine anderen Leute im Wald und für was gibt es schließlih Waschmaschinen!

noch eins aus dem Herbst (wg. ot):


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Januar 2010)

Ryo schrieb:


> Garmin etrex Vista HCx, das  Ding hab ich auch. Preislich absolut okay, und bringt alles mit was du haben möchtest   Am Anfang hab ich so gedacht wie Andi, einfach drauf los! Aber mittlerweile bin ich froh über das Ding, weil ich sehr viele Touren bekommen hab mit Trails die ich selbst so nieeee gefunden hätte



Naja, ich "benutz" für die Wege, die ich nie alleine gefunden hätte lieber ab und zu mal neue Gefährten.So lernt jeder was von jedem und es funzt auch  Muss aber jeder selber wissen


----------



## barbarissima (4. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *nein..*


----------



## beuze1 (4. Januar 2010)

*Weiber..

Du solltest lieber selber wieder mehr Fotografieren  *


----------



## idworker (4. Januar 2010)

Stimmt, wenn die zu lange frei haben kommt nichts vernüftiges dabei raus........sollse mal Kochen gehen, wir kommen dann zum Essen


----------



## barbarissima (4. Januar 2010)

Ich schwinge mich jetzt erst mal auf`s Bike


----------



## Janus1972 (4. Januar 2010)

auch im Ruhrpott gibt es Würfel und vieeeeeeeeeeeeel Schnee













UND MAN BEACHTE DER SCHNEE IST WEISS


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2010)

bestimmt eine neue Erfahrung 

Es hat im RP mehr Schnee als in Zürich  Die Schneegrenze liegt bei ca 600 m. Darüber sind es dann aber gleich grössere Mengen


----------



## Janus1972 (4. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> bestimmt eine neue Erfahrung
> 
> Es hat im RP mehr Schnee als in Zürich  Die Schneegrenze liegt bei ca 600 m. Darüber sind es dann aber gleich grössere Mengen


 
keine neue erfahrung wir haben im winter 2 - 3 mal ein paar tage für unsere verhältnisse viel schnee. der restliche winter ist immer nu kalt und nass. war super gut die runde. schnee hatte bomben grip und wirklih kalt wars auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (4. Januar 2010)

Richtig gestern im Ruhrpott ,mal richtig Schnee und es hat richtig Spass gemacht.






Grüsse aus dem verschneiten Ruhrgebiet


----------



## moutarde (4. Januar 2010)

_


----------



## Janus1972 (4. Januar 2010)

komisches mountainbike. ist das nen downhiller?


----------



## moutarde (4. Januar 2010)

_


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Januar 2010)

Auf einem Rennrad Plattformpedale geht ja wohl mal gar nicht.


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Januar 2010)

Musst doch nicht gleich Beleidigt sein und die Pics ganz rausnehmen.


----------



## Janus1972 (4. Januar 2010)

moutarde schrieb:


> _


 

sorry aber ist nen mtb forum u kein rr forum


----------



## beuze1 (4. Januar 2010)

> *Auf einem Rennrad Plattformpedale geht ja wohl mal gar nicht*





> *Musst doch nicht gleich Beleidigt sein und die Pics ganz rausnehmen.*




*Bilderpolizei
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hab ich was verpasst..
war Baden am Bodensee..*


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Januar 2010)

Hat sich doch so ein Schelm getraut ein Rennrad zu posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (4. Januar 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Hat sich doch so ein Schelm getraut ein Rennrad zu posten.*



*Bilderpolizei*




*wassssss...
*


----------



## FWck (4. Januar 2010)

Ich war heute (endlich) auch mal wieder unterwegs, mein Würfel hatte mich schon vermisst  









Nur meine hintere Bremsscheibe hat heute Geräusche und Vibrationen von sich gegeben, die mir gar nicht gefallen wollten. 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Januar 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Nur meine hintere Bremsscheibe hat heute Geräusche und Vibrationen von sich gegeben, die mir gar nicht gefallen wollten.
> 
> Mfg
> Fabian



Ist wahrscheinlich nur die Kälte, ich hatte heute Ruhetag und habe den dazu genutzt die Kette und Schaltröllchen zu wechseln.


----------



## Hemme (4. Januar 2010)

Dabei weiss man doch, dass Rennräder posten hier strengstens verboten ist. 
Da werde ich doch gleich zum Wiederholungstäter:


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich nur die Kälte, ich hatte heute Ruhetag und habe den dazu genutzt die Kette und Schaltröllchen zu wechseln.



Kannst du meine auch wechseln


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Januar 2010)

Komm Morgen vorbei dann mach ich dir das, aber nur weil du es bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salamander301 (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
bin jetzt auch Mitglied in der Cube "Sekte". 
Mein AMS hab ich grad' vom Händler geholt  (Ams 125 The One)


----------



## OWL_Biker (4. Januar 2010)

Hier 3 Fotos von meinem LTD Race '10 von den letzten Tagen!

Bin jetzt seit ca. 10 Tagen Besitzer! 
Schön, nech?


----------



## Ostwandlager (5. Januar 2010)

*ich will wieder Sommer



*


----------



## m.rr (5. Januar 2010)

oh, ich auch! Zur Zeit grade -10°C draußen. Ich beschäftige mich mit dem Anstreichen von Zimmerwänden, will aber noch raus heute


----------



## barbarissima (5. Januar 2010)

Oh wie schön!!! 
Ich will erst mal ein paar Schneeflocken, so wie die im Ruhrpott


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2010)

Pah, Schnee hat auch etwas tolles , aber stimmt schon der Sommer in den Bergen ist nicht zu verachten 





Auf dem Trail Rinnerhorn in Richtung Monstein (GR) trifft man auf diese Hütte wo es i.d.R. Frische Milch aus den Kannen im Hintergrund gibt. Das Geld wirft man in eine kleine Kasse daneben gibt . In Mondstein gibt es dann die höchst gelegene Brauerei


----------



## barbarissima (5. Januar 2010)

*Ja ja, der Sommer ist schon schön *





*Aber das dauert noch ein Weilchen *


----------



## OWL_Biker (5. Januar 2010)

Hahaha ihr Poser  

Schnee in Ostwestfalen und im Ruhrpott und in Bayern bleibts grau


----------



## Neo_78 (5. Januar 2010)

Aber nicht mehr lange dann haben wir auch ein Schneeparadies.
Hab mir schon Plattformpedale geholt für den Spaß

Schade nur das mein Rad gerade so weit weg ist sonst würde ich jetzt fahren

Aber bald da nehme ich auch wieder die Cam mit
Gruß Neo


----------



## beuze1 (5. Januar 2010)

*Ostwandlager



			ich will wieder Sommer
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


barbarissima



			Ja ja, der Sommer ist schon schön
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


mzaskar



			der Sommer in den Bergen ist nicht zu verachten
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


*
*
Ihr Weicheier...
ich bring mich doch auch nicht gleich um, nur weil der Sommer vorbei ist..*





*ich geh jetzt Biken..(-8,5c)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2010)

Ich war schon lange nichtmehr im hellen biken


----------



## drexsack (5. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich war schon lange nichtmehr im hellen biken



Dann musste einfach mal vormittags aufstehen


----------



## barbarissima (5. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ihr Weicheier...*
> *ich geh jetzt Biken..(-8,5c)*


 
*Bist selber ein Weichei*  
*Bin schon wieder da (-10°C)*


----------



## idworker (5. Januar 2010)

*Ich schließe mich der Sommer - Fraktion an....*


----------



## Neo_78 (5. Januar 2010)

Schönes Bild


aber wo ist der Winter?


----------



## OWL_Biker (5. Januar 2010)

Er hat doch extra geschrieben, dass er ein Weichei und Schönwetter Fahrer ist und sich der Sommer Fraktion anschließt.   

Aber ich finde auc, das Bild macht Lust auf mehr... 
Aber wo der Winter nun endlich mal Winter ist hier in NRW, da will man ihn auch genießen.
Nur die Verspätung meiner Züge heute morgen zur Arbeit und der damit verbundene Weg von über 1,5h statt einer halben h, war nicht soo lustig.


----------



## Neo_78 (5. Januar 2010)

Da gebe ich Dir recht in die Arbeit fahren hält bei Schnee schon auf. Fahre auch mit dem Rad aber mit nem Cross Rad. Sommer macht schon Lust das stimmt schon, vorallem friert einem da nicht die Schaltung ein und im Biergarten ist dannach auch schöner


----------



## Janus1972 (5. Januar 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> *Ich schließe mich der Sommer - Fraktion an....*


 
WILL AUCH WIEDER SOMMER


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Januar 2010)

..hab gar nix gegen winter - war heute auch ne kleine runde  fahren ( -11 Grad !! ) - aber wenn alle wege vereist sind und man 3 x so vorsichtig sein muss, als sonst - da machts dann doch   keinen  so rechten spass .. da wär´ich dann auch - naja , zumindest für frühling !! ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albert (5. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ostwandlager
> 
> 
> barbarissima
> ...




Hallo,

ist das zwischen Nauders und Reschen?


----------



## Ostwandlager (5. Januar 2010)

*vorher*



*nachher



*


----------



## beuze1 (5. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Bin schon wieder da*



*kein Wunder..wegen 98 min (01:38 h) steige ich gar nicht auf,s Rad..
war (3:11 h) unterwegs und hab sogar noch Fotos mitgebracht..*

*durch Eisige Holwege..




und verschneite Flächen




an putzigen Tieren vorbei








und steilen Anstiegen




auf die Süh




danach gehts Bergab..




Bike Wäsche ist heute nicht..









*




> Hallo,
> 
> ist das zwischen Nauders und Reschen?



ja..


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2010)

Das putzige Tierschen passt ja gut zum Cube  Und so ein Winterpelz ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## beuze1 (5. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das putzige Tierschen passt ja gut zum Cube



*und ist so schön Handlich..
das könnt ich glatt im Haus halten..*



> Und so ein Winterpelz ist auch nicht schlecht



*bei Pferden ja..*


----------



## idworker (5. Januar 2010)

@beuze:top pics, freue mich für dich, du machst schöne Ausflüge, leider lässt meine Zeit das nicht zu - so schade - komm lass uns alle mal zusammen was unternehmen, Beneide dich wirklich um die schönen Touren....

Beste Grüße auch vom Bodensee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (5. Januar 2010)

Hey, jetzt ist grad mal richtig Winter und alle schreien schon wieder nach Sommer, tststs.
Bei unserer heutigen Tour bei -6 Grad und ultimativem Schnee-Grip auf den Tails kann der Winter ruhig noch ne Weile so bleiben. 
Gegen die Kälte hilft ne Pause mit wärmenden Getränken:


----------



## OWL_Biker (5. Januar 2010)

@Beuze:
Schöne fotos, finde ich auch!
Aber mal eine Frage - Machst du die Fotos alle mit Selbstauslöser?
Weil ist ja teilweise ganz schön weit weg... Oder bist du Partner unterwegs?


----------



## Groudon (5. Januar 2010)

Ich kann den Winter ne so ab ... nachdem es mich letzte Woche 3x aufs Maul gehauen hat, weil man nicht sieht was unterm Schnee is, hab ich kB mehr so risch. xD


----------



## beuze1 (5. Januar 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> komm lass uns alle mal zusammen was unternehmen, Beneide dich wirklich um die schönen Touren....



*ich hab schon was in Planung in Deiner ecke..*


> Die Tour führt weitgehend auf Singletrails und Bewirtschaftungswegen über den Seerücken


*Start in Konzstanz 40km 600hm
hab ich soweit als GPS-Track fertig..
sollte aber Schneefrei sein*


*OWL_Biker*


> Schöne fotos
> Aber mal eine Frage - Machst du die Fotos alle mit Selbstauslöser?
> Weil ist ja teilweise ganz schön weit weg... *Oder bist du mit Partner unterwegs?*



*die2, die man nie sieht*


----------



## OWL_Biker (5. Januar 2010)

Und jetzt werden wir alle noch neidischer, weil du sogar immer Gesellschaft hast.


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Januar 2010)

*War heute auch wieder unterwegs...Erst durchs Tal zum Fluß (Saar) *





*Dann zum Mühlental*




*Singeltrailaufstieg*




*Und rechtzeitig zum Sonnenuntergang oben*.


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (5. Januar 2010)

hey hier miteinander, mal ne frage, wenn das zwischen reschen und nauders is wo is das genau??

mir is des noch nie aufgefalln und ich bin jeden winter dort und ab und zu auch mal im sommer


gruß alex


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. Januar 2010)

Trotz Kälte eine Runde gedreht und als Belohnung gabs tolle Aussichten und eine heiße Dusche danach 









Grüße und gute Fahrt

NaitsirhC


----------



## beuze1 (5. Januar 2010)

*@NaitsirhC *
*klasse bild*


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2010)

zustimm, vor allem das Panorama


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (5. Januar 2010)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> mal ne frage, wenn das zwischen reschen und nauders is wo is das genau??











*wenn Du mal oben bist..
schrei laut--
danke beuze..
*


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2010)

dann will ich auch mal meine gesammelten werke zeigen 

Cube Fritzz 




Cube Sting




Cube Elite HPC 




Cube Reaction SSP




Cube Little Princess (Bike der Tochter)


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Januar 2010)

...nettes  cube- völkchen hast du da  )).... hab "nur" 3(ams cc, ltd pro und twilite bcr) ...guckst du ....


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Januar 2010)

..und das twilite ..


----------



## maybrik (5. Januar 2010)

Bei uns kommt anscheinend heute erst der Winter
Aber ich bin auch für den Sommer






Sind die Farben besser!


----------



## 46nos (6. Januar 2010)

ein paar Bilder von Heute


----------



## idworker (6. Januar 2010)

@beuze:

Ok, super gib Bescheid wenn es los geht.


----------



## barbarissima (6. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *kein Wunder..wegen 98 min (01:38 h) steige ich gar nicht auf,s Rad..*
> *war (3:11 h) unterwegs und hab sogar noch Fotos mitgebracht...*


 
*1.38h ist die reine Fahrtzeit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ohne fotografieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kaffee trinken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und Pony streicheln (das Pony ist schon sehr süß) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## Albert (6. Januar 2010)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> hey hier miteinander, mal ne frage, wenn das zwischen reschen und nauders is wo is das genau??
> 
> mir is des noch nie aufgefalln und ich bin jeden winter dort und ab und zu auch mal im sommer
> 
> ...




Hallo Alex,

das ist von Nauders Richtung Plamort. War anscheinend im Krieg mal die Grenze, damit die Panzer nicht ohne Passkontrolle rüberkonnten. Was immer da oben auch Panzer zu suchen hatten. Aber das brauch mer ja nimmer, EU sei dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albert (6. Januar 2010)

Kurz danach kommt dann ein Traumblick zum Reschensee


----------



## Iro-n-man (6. Januar 2010)

So dann reihe ich mich heir auch mal ein.

btw. kann mir jemand von euch sagen, welche Rad es genau ist?
da gibts ja so viele verschiedene.
is n Ams von 2009.


Heute werden dann evtl. noch weiter Bilder folge.
denn ich werde gleich noch zu ner Tour aufbrechen.


----------



## m.rr (6. Januar 2010)

...nachdem ich mich gestern dann doch nur um weiße Farbe gekümmert habe  , ging es heute mal wieder nach Draußen 













 M.


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Januar 2010)

@46nos : warum haben deine bilder so ´nen blaustich ????

@m.rr : ...das bild vom hinterrad "in action" is geil geworden !!   ach ja - und das doofe "schutzblech" vorn´is ab - seeehr guuut !! )))


----------



## m.rr (6. Januar 2010)




----------



## beuze1 (6. Januar 2010)

Iro-n-man schrieb:


> btw. kann mir jemand von euch sagen, welche Rad es genau ist?
> da gibts ja so viele verschiedene.
> is n Ams von 2009.




*steht doch groß drauf..**AMS125*


@barbarissima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (6. Januar 2010)

Das Bild mit dem HR ist toll.  Da sieht man richtig gut die Wirkung eines drehenden Kreises. ^^ Das die DInge im Zentrum eine geringere Geschw. haben als die weiter außen am Kreis liegenden.


----------



## beuze1 (6. Januar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Das Bild mit dem HR ist toll.  Da sieht man richtig gut die Wirkung eines drehenden Kreises. ^^ Das die DInge im Zentrum eine geringere Geschw. haben als die weiter außen am Kreis liegenden.



ja klar... das Rad dreht sich außen viel schneller als innen


----------



## Iro-n-man (6. Januar 2010)

@beuze1: ne die genauere Beschreibeung. Da gibts ja noch "The one", "Elixir" usw. 

das wollte ich eig. wissen


----------



## Groudon (6. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ja klar... das Rad dreht sich außen viel schneller als innen



Wenn man einen Punkt auf die Nabe und einen auf die Felge legen würde, muss der auf der Felge ja einen viel weiteren Weg zurücklegen , wenn sich das Rad 1x Dreht. Dadurch müsste der Felgenpunkt also eine größere Geschwindigkeit haben als der Nabenpunkt. - oder hab ich da in Physik nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2010)

Iro-n-man schrieb:


> @beuze1: ne die genauere Beschreibeung. Da gibts ja noch "The one", "Elixir" usw.
> 
> das wollte ich eig. wissen



Wie der Name schon sagt, macht es die Bremse 

Hast du eine Formula The one dran heisst das Kind Ams125 The one, oder halt Elixir wenn es eine Avid Elixier ist, oder K24, oder .....

Aber warum ist das wichtig


----------



## barbarissima (6. Januar 2010)

*Wollte heute den Bären besuchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber der pennt tief und fest *









*Na wenigstens mal rutschen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




*Mit Schnee sieht´s nach wie vor schlecht aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





*Dachte mir, ich gebe mal den Farbklecks*









*Wieder kein Bär 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





*Kein Bär, kein Schnee, Pech gehabt*


----------



## idworker (6. Januar 2010)

*Schade, kein Schnee wo du doch jetzt die Spikes drauf hast....*


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wollte heute den Bären besuchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hätte ich gewusst wer mich heute besucht, ich hätte mir den 

 Wecker gestellt


----------



## Iro-n-man (6. Januar 2010)

es hat mich ganz einfach interessiert.
darf ich sowas etwa nicht Fragen?

so hier noch die Bilder


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2010)

Doch doch, nur keine Hemmungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (6. Januar 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> *Schade, kein Schnee wo du doch jetzt die Spikes drauf hast....*


 
Kein Schnee, aber jede Menge vereiste Wege 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Hätte ich gewusst wer mich heute besucht, ich hätte mir den
> 
> Wecker gestellt


 
Ja siehste, aber jetzt isses zu spät


----------



## 46nos (6. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @46nos : warum haben deine bilder so ´nen blaustich ????
> 
> @m.rr : ...das bild vom hinterrad "in action" is geil geworden !!   ach ja - und das doofe "schutzblech" vorn´is ab - seeehr guuut !! )))


wenn ich das wusste!
die Bilder habe ich mit mein sony ericsson K800i aufgenomen!


----------



## Janus1972 (7. Januar 2010)

hab grad was von "kein schnee" gelesen. der ruhrpott säuft grade wieder im schnee ab. am we solls richtig losgehen werde dann nochmals bilder posten


----------



## zarea (7. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @46nos : warum haben deine bilder so ´nen blaustich ????


Ich tippe mal auf einen falschen Weißabgleich. Den stellt die Kamera aber meist selbstständig ein, müsste man bei wenig Licht vielleicht auf "Glühbirne" oder "Schatten" einstellen. Jedenfalls nicht auf "Tageslicht".


----------



## hano! (7. Januar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Punkt auf die Nabe und einen auf die Felge legen würde, muss der auf der Felge ja einen viel weiteren Weg zurücklegen , wenn sich das Rad 1x Dreht. Dadurch müsste der Felgenpunkt also eine größere Geschwindigkeit haben als der Nabenpunkt. - oder hab ich da in Physik nicht aufgepasst?



Wollt ich auch grad sagen 

hano!


----------



## Organspänder (7. Januar 2010)

WINTERTemperatur -10°C






SOMMERvor fast genau 6 MonatenTemperatur 21°C und leichter Regen


----------



## nullstein (7. Januar 2010)

Dem Bike steht Schnee besser als Regen


----------



## Organspänder (7. Januar 2010)

ist mir auch schon aufgefallen liegt wohl an der Farbe .  .  .


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Januar 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Dem Bike steht Schnee besser als Regen



Da ist was dran, aber der Hintergrund könnte etwas hügeliger sein für den Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (7. Januar 2010)

...und der Untergrund rubbeliger


----------



## Ryo (7. Januar 2010)

So hab mich nach längerer klausurbedingter Abstinenz mal in den Schnee gewagt... Fazit: driften is cool-wenn man nicht eingeklickt ist


----------



## fasj (7. Januar 2010)

So, jetzt war ich auch mal wieder drausen im Schnee.
Hätte fast etwas mehr davon sein können.
Soll ja am Wochenende kommen.....

Auf unserem See hat es gerade noch 1 Schwan. Bei *Beuze *gäbs sicher gleich viel mehr 





Von der anderen Seite.





War heute allerdings viel los.
Soviele Biker hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

fasj


----------



## Ryo (7. Januar 2010)

Herrenbachstausee?


----------



## sepalot (7. Januar 2010)

Nachdem ich die bisherige Woche immer nur in die Winterlandschaft schauen konnte, hab ich mich heute wieder auf den Würfel gesetzt und hab ne Runde gedreht. Schöner Schnee und gut griffig . Ab morgen solls ja nochmal ordentlich Neuschnee geben.









































Bayreuth im Winter










lg
sepalot


----------



## fasj (7. Januar 2010)

Ryo schrieb:


> Herrenbachstausee?



Ja 
fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (7. Januar 2010)

fasj schrieb:


> Bei *Beuze *gäbs sicher gleich viel mehr



*am Bodensee sicher..
die anderen sind alle zugefroren..*

*waren heute bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen (+2c) auch unterwegs..

















das kleine würde gut in meine Kleintier Sammlung passen..*


----------



## Ryo (7. Januar 2010)

fasj schrieb:


> Ja
> fasj



Na da hammr uns ja knapp vepasst  wann warst du da?


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## fasj (8. Januar 2010)

Ryo schrieb:


> Na da hammr uns ja knapp vepasst  wann warst du da?


Irgendwo einmal 14:03 und einmal 14:52.
Kam vom Nassachtal, bin dann nach Oberbercken und über Adelberg zurück über Herrenbach nach Wangen.

Ein Cube hab ich leider nicht gesehen, nur 2 Rockys, ein Lapierre und ein Carver....

fasj


----------



## m.rr (8. Januar 2010)

...noch nix zu sehen vom Schneesturm, es kam sogar mal ein wenig Sonne raus , bei -2° C









 M.


----------



## barbarissima (8. Januar 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> ...noch nix zu sehen vom Schneesturm, es kam sogar mal ein wenig Sonne raus , bei -2° C
> 
> 
> 
> M.


 
Hier pudert es auch nur so halblebig vor sich hin bei Windstärke 1 

*Wo ist das Cube? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Januar 2010)

@bärbel : wo warste denn da unterwegs ???sehr nette gegend ! 
@m.rr : ..der sturm soll heute spät abend anfangen - hier in der wetterau bläst es schon ganz ordentlich - eisig kalt ....


----------



## barbarissima (8. Januar 2010)

Hi Kati,

das ist die Bärenhöhle im Lonetal


----------



## m.rr (8. Januar 2010)

@ barbarissima: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ah, gefunden, das Cube 
@ trek6500: mal sehen, ob da hier was ankommt


----------



## Dirty.Harry (8. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *wenn Du mal oben bist..*
> *schrei laut--*
> *danke beuze..*


 



Was sind des das für dinger ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Januar 2010)

Panzersperren


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Januar 2010)

So ein Quatsch, das sind die Fundamente der Chinesischen Mauer.


----------



## barbarissima (8. Januar 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> @ barbarissima:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super!


----------



## sepalot (8. Januar 2010)

Nachdem heute noch nicht der große Weltuntergang bei uns war, war wieder biken angesagt. Neue Trails erkunden.

Da hinten gehts in den Einstiegstrail






Und auf gehts






Und auch gleich fündig geworden - ein neuer Trail












Aus dieser Richtung kommt zumindest schon mal eisige Luft, die die realen -7°C, wie -20°C wirken lassen.






Geschwindigkeitskontrolle vom Hochstand aus 
























So, geschaft für heute






Heute Nacht, solls ja richtig losgehen mit dem Schneechaos. Wahrscheinlich werden aus den brutalen 40 cm Neuschnee sagenhafte bis zu 10 cm . Na mal sehen.

lg
sepalot


----------



## maybrik (8. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute

Ich finde im Sommer sind die Farben besser 
als wie im Winter!!!!





Ausser mit dem richtigem bike


Grüsse


----------



## clemestino (8. Januar 2010)

heute kurze Tour im Pfälzer Wald!


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Januar 2010)

...finde das weissw canyon auch sehr hübsch !!!!


----------



## ghia (8. Januar 2010)

So, jetzt will ich auch mal zeigen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is endlich fast fertig. Mein größtes Problem ist wie man sieht die Gabel...
Hab gerade ne ´04er Dirt Jumper drin

Bin mir nicht sicher welche ich reinbauen soll, währe evtl für ne SID RACE, bitte um Kommentare


----------



## ghia (9. Januar 2010)

So, jetzt zeig ich auch mal meins...





Is nun fast fertig. Wie man sieht is da noch ne ´04er Dirtjumper 3 drin
Bin mir aber nicht sicher welche neue es sein soll. Ich währe ja für ne SID RACE. Bittte um vorschläge, kommentare.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (9. Januar 2010)

Daisy war so nett hier etwas weißes Zeug zum Spielen abzuladen und sich sonst soweit zurückzuhalten.


----------



## idworker (9. Januar 2010)

gehe jetzt mit meiner Gruppe los (bin Guide) mal schauen vllt. kommen einige pic's.....poah ist des kalt... und welches Bike nehme ich jetzt ?  .....


----------



## Fetcher (9. Januar 2010)

hier meine 3 Radl. In der mitte Cube Elite HPC 2010.
Leider is hier bei München nicht viel mit schnee, hauptsächlich nur Eis, das nervt.


----------



## Schnuppel (9. Januar 2010)

Kleine, aber dennoch relativ lange Tour mit meinem Kurzen durch den Schnee. Neuschnee lag so zwischen 5-10 cm.


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Januar 2010)

.....hier ca, 12 cm neuschnee- keine !! strasse geräumt - glaub´, die haben unseren ort vergessen .... unter dem schnee spiegelglatt - ohne spikes kommt man gar nicht bis zum wald - und ich hab keine spikes ... HEUL !!!!! also , hoffen , dass die weisse "pracht" sich bald wieder verflüchtigt ....


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> .....hier ca, 12 cm neuschnee- keine !! strasse geräumt - glaub´, die haben unseren ort vergessen .... unter dem schnee spiegelglatt - ohne spikes kommt man gar nicht bis zum wald - und ich hab keine spikes ... HEUL !!!!! also , hoffen , dass die weisse "pracht" sich bald wieder verflüchtigt ....




die soll bloß dableiben ^^ will später mal den neuen helm+ sigma karma + power led black pro in der kombi testen  und weng durchn schnee wühlen  ned lang.. halbe stunde... evtl mach ich sogar bilder  und morgen spätnachmittag versuch ich mit nem kumpel die trails unsicher zu machen (ich hoff ich lern genu für die klausur am montag davor )

also.. greetz und ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (9. Januar 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> Heute Nacht, solls ja richtig losgehen mit dem Schneechaos. Wahrscheinlich werden aus den brutalen 40 cm Neuschnee sagenhafte bis zu 10 cm



*nach den ganzen Unwetter und Weltuntergangs-Meldungen,
inklusive Schneechaos dachte ich eigentlich, das das "Loch"
voll Zugeschneit sein müsste..

aber..




nix wars mit Schneechaos




ganz im gegenteil








Trails vom feinsten




und die -5c sind mit guten Klamotten auch kein Thema




einzig der Brunnen zeigt Winter-Erscheinungen..


*


----------



## Andreas Hecht (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Wer braucht Schnee, ich gebe gerne etwas ab.Cube hat glaube ich ein zu tiefes Tretlager verbaut.Die Touren sind jetzt nicht mehr so lang, aber ebend nur von der Kilometerzahl, zeitlich dauert es doppelt so lang. Vor dem Haus habe ich jetzt nen Bikeständer wo selbst 2.4 Fat Alberts problemlos hineinpassen.

Winterliche Grüße aus der Börde  dreas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zu viel Schnee und die MTB-Liope ist auch nicht gespurt




Bikeständer der auch 2.4 Fat Alberts nimmt (selten)




hat Cube das Tretlager zu tief montiert




Im Tiefschnee mit dem Stereo


----------



## MBka (9. Januar 2010)

Bei uns hat´s auch "etwas" geschneit

Gruß
Marc


----------



## sepalot (9. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *nach den ganzen Unwetter und Weltuntergangs-Meldungen,*
> *inklusive Schneechaos dachte ich eigentlich, das das "Loch"*
> *voll Zugeschneit sein müsste..*
> 
> ...


 
Heute früh aufgewacht und habe gedacht, jetzt bist eingeschneit - und nix wars. Bis jetzt hats noch keine einzige Flocke vom Himmel gehauen. Aber ein ziemlich eisiger und böhiger Wind ist draußen. Konnte heut nicht Biken, musste im Häusle schaffe .

Vielleicht schaff ichs morgen mal .

lg
sepalot


----------



## wuerfelfreund (9. Januar 2010)

Andreas Hecht schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wer braucht Schnee, ich gebe gerne etwas ab.Cube hat glaube ich ein zu tiefes Tretlager verbaut.Die Touren sind jetzt nicht mehr so lang, aber ebend nur von der Kilometerzahl, zeitlich dauert es doppelt so lang. Vor dem Haus habe ich jetzt nen Bikeständer wo selbst 2.4 Fat Alberts problemlos hineinpassen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Andreas!!!
Viele Grüße aus dem benachtbartem Haldensleben!!! Bei uns siehts genauso aus. Hab heute auch probiert die Schneemassen zu bezwingen...nach etwa 12 km gings retour nachdem ich mich zweimal gelegt habe. Man sieht ja auch nicht was sich so alles unter dem Schnee verbirgt (Bäume,Löcher,verirrte Pilzsammler)Leider ging meine Digicam nicht sonst hätte ich auch ein paar Bilder presentiert.War wohl eingefrohren oder was auch immer. Habe dann das Rad gegen meine Langlaufski getauscht...das ging um einiges Besser!!!


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wir waren heute auch Unterwegs. Von Schneechaos keine Spur. Etwas hat es geschneit, aber auch nicht mehr als letzte Woche.

Irgendwie war der Schnee aber nicht so schön wie letztes Wochenende. Nicht alles konnte gefahren werden.




Wenn war es doch eher rutschig.





Ups, in den gigantischen Schneeverwehungen stecken geblieben 




Nur der Wind war dann doch eisig. Schnell nach Hause und nen schönen heißen Kaffee trinken ....




Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Januar 2010)

sagt mal, eine frage: ich hab aktuell bei meiner louise vom 07er ams 125 das problem dass der druckpunkt iwie nicht so schön präzise ist wie ich das gern hätte sondern doch gut schwammig ist, kann das von luft im system kommen? oder ist das was was die louise einfach hat und nicht einfach zu entfernen ist?

wär über ne antwrot recht dankbar, denn wenn der druckpunkt richtig perfekt sitzen wrüde wäre ich NOCH! zufriedener mit der bremse und dem bike 

mfg
Eck


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Januar 2010)

........würd ´s mal mit entlüften versuchen ... haste schon mal gemacht ???


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Januar 2010)

ich nicht, der vorbesitzer schon (habs jetzt ein dreivierteljahr) bin mir aber nicht sicher.. ich denk ich werds zum entlüften mal zum localen cube-händler bringen, aber fragen ob ich dem über die finger schauen darf 

aber wäre cool wenn sich das ganze verbessern würde.. bin jetzt nicht unzufrieden oder so, die beißen ja schon gut.. aber wer strebt nicht nach dem optimum


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (9. Januar 2010)

Könnte auch an der Kälte liegen. Gibt es auch einen Fred im Bremsenforum drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (10. Januar 2010)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Könnte auch an der Kälte liegen. Gibt es auch einen Fred im Bremsenforum drüber.



mein bike stand leider die letzten tage und das prob ist mir schon früher aufgefallen, jetzt mit dem vergleich zu den the ones isses halt deutlicher 

und joa bike stand die letzten tage eh warm und trocken (im vorflur meines zimmers  ) somit kann ich zumindest das ausschließen, trotzdem vielen Dank

danke auch an die anderen die sich mit der Frage befassen oder befasst haben


----------



## S.D. (10. Januar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> ich nicht, der vorbesitzer schon (habs jetzt ein dreivierteljahr) bin mir aber nicht sicher.. ich denk ich werds zum entlüften mal zum localen cube-händler bringen, aber fragen ob ich dem über die finger schauen darf
> 
> aber wäre cool wenn sich das ganze verbessern würde.. bin jetzt nicht unzufrieden oder so, die beißen ja schon gut.. aber wer strebt nicht nach dem optimum




Lies mal meinen Beitrag im "AMS 125 - Threat".

Gruß


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Januar 2010)

Wir waren gestern auch 3,5 Stunden unterwegs  aber viel Schnee haben wir auch nicht gefunden.





War aber trotzdem super.


----------



## MilkyWayne (10. Januar 2010)

ihr armen "nicht verschneiten" ..

ich war vorhin mal ne dreiviertelstunde unterwegs und habs auf gerade mal 8 km gebracht  .. aber ok bei uns lag teilweise auch 25cm schnee und mehr.. sich da durchzuwühlen war ned ganz ohne..

hab mal ein paar bilder mitgebracht:

hier die Traileinfahrt.. viel vom trail sieht man nicht:






so sahen die schneeverhältnisse aus und man sieht mal wie sich der FA schon auf den ersten metern vollgefressen hat (überrascht mich trotzdem jedes mal mit seinem grip )






hier mal das ende eines schönen trails.. im sommer gibts schöne erdsteilkurven (so hoch wie mans halt braucht.. extreme geschwindigkeiten sind da eh nicht drin  ) und joa auch im winter sind se noch gut fahrbar






und so kam ich dann zu hause an






also greetz

Eck


----------



## Magic21 (10. Januar 2010)

*I love Daisy!*
*



*


*Nix los im Kletterwald*


----------



## Janus1972 (10. Januar 2010)

so weisse grüße aus bochum












http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/548833


----------



## unocz (10. Januar 2010)

mein würfel beim winterschlaf


----------



## MilkyWayne (10. Januar 2010)

der arme würfel  wie lang hat er denn winterschlaf verschrieben bekommen?

@ rest: da ham scheinbar noch mehr ihren spaß im schnee gehabt XD

wenn ich mit mathe besser vorangekommen wäre hätts heut nen schnee-nightride gegeben 

edit: by the way fällt mir grad auf dass das ja heute die "jungfernfahrt" meines neuen helmes war 

ich muss schon sagen.. der met veleno dim in matt weiß trägt sich genausogut wie er aussieht *_*


----------



## maybrik (10. Januar 2010)

Heute mal ein paar pics von der 3,5 Std Tour mitgebracht





Schön bergauf und natürlich auch bergab





fast alles farbar





Die Aussicht ist doch wunderbar


Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (10. Januar 2010)

Zum Feierabend durch den hohen Neuschnee 





mann war das anstrengend


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2010)

Kein Cube, aber Sonne und Schnee


----------



## m.rr (10. Januar 2010)

Wow, hier ist ja ordentlich was los!  Hab auch noch was 

an der Nidda




Spoiler..?




Schöne Grüße

M.


----------



## clemestino (10. Januar 2010)

Auch bei uns gabs gestern ne daisy tour auf den weißen stein. die fahrer und der Würfel fertig aber doch glücklich.


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Januar 2010)

Schöne Bilder von schönen Touren sind hier. Bei uns scheint der Schnee mit Schmierseife durchmengt zu sein. Außer rutschen ist leider nichts angesagt.
Fahrt ihr eigentlich überwiegend mit Spikes oder müssen meine Frau und ich noch wenig Schneepflügen üben  ?
Naja, somit haben wir heute die Trails "per pedes" erkundet.





Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Ostwandlager (10. Januar 2010)

*Ski oder Bike?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Januar 2010)

Bike! So nachdem ich ne Woche weg warm konnt ich mal wieder aufs Bike..Da ich ja vom letzten winter noch ahnung hatte wie sich das ganze auf schnee so fährt, hatte ich meinen spaß..und bergab gings schneller als gedacht

















Da sahs mal so aus 






Fahren bei Schnee macht tierisch spaß! auch ohne spikes


----------



## MilkyWayne (10. Januar 2010)

richtig.. man muss sich nur ans durchpflügen rantasten  ich fahr meine winteraktionen genauso wie auch unter dem jahr mit dem Fat Albert.

@ andi hast du noch ein paar tips für mich? ich bin der meinung dass ich bergab doch etwas arg langsam bin.. wie schauts aus mit bremstips? ich bin aktuell der meinung eig nurnoch hinten nur im absoluten notfall ganz leicht vorne mitbremsen.

@ all: wunderschöne daisy bilder habt ihr hier! weiter so und genießt den neuschnee solang das ganze noch nicht matschig wird!


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Januar 2010)

Das wichtigste bei dem schnee ist GANZ LOCKER!...weil du bei rutschen ruckzuck reagieren musst. 
dazu is ganz wichtig, dass der Sattel bergab komplett drin is! Du brauchst viel viel seeeehr viel platz..
Schau in kurven mehr denn je danach, dass du das gewicht MITTIG hast und dich einigermaßen reinlehnst...mit driften musst du da immer rechnen. also am besten plattformpedale und das bein rausstellen.
Und damit die überaschung nicht so groß ist, hab zumindest ich heute in den kurven tendenziell ein rutschen der räder provoziert, dann wusst ich, dass ich rutsche und war nicht überrascht
Was bremsen angeht. am besten gar nicht! Am bestel rollen lassen, ab und zu bissl "tief"schnee mitnehmen, dann gehts recht gut. wenns mal zu steil oder zu schnell wird würde ich sagen auch tendenziell hinten, vorne nicht unbedingt;..und ansonsten...mit viel gefühl


----------



## barbarissima (10. Januar 2010)

*Sehr schöne Bilder und toller Schnee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## beuze1 (10. Januar 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eigentlich überwiegend mit Spikes oder müssen meine Frau und ich



*
ich ja..
zZ aber fast nicht mehr zu kriegen, für einen vernünftigen Preis..*


----------



## MilkyWayne (10. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Das wichtigste bei dem schnee ist GANZ LOCKER!...weil du bei rutschen ruckzuck reagieren musst.
> dazu is ganz wichtig, dass der Sattel bergab komplett drin is! Du brauchst viel viel seeeehr viel platz..
> Schau in kurven mehr denn je danach, dass du das gewicht MITTIG hast und dich einigermaßen reinlehnst...mit driften musst du da immer rechnen. also am besten plattformpedale und das bein rausstellen.
> Und damit die überaschung nicht so groß ist, hab zumindest ich heute in den kurven tendenziell ein rutschen der räder provoziert, dann wusst ich, dass ich rutsche und war nicht überrascht
> Was bremsen angeht. am besten gar nicht! Am bestel rollen lassen, ab und zu bissl "tief"schnee mitnehmen, dann gehts recht gut. wenns mal zu steil oder zu schnell wird würde ich sagen auch tendenziell hinten, vorne nicht unbedingt;..und ansonsten...mit viel gefühl




meinst du mit dem mittigen gewicht die position über dem sattelrohr, oder eher was die seitliche verlagerung angeht?

hmm wie genau würdest du das schnellere kurven fahren angehn?

ich fahr halt leider mit klickies ^^, aber ich klick auch schön vor den kurven aus und drifte absichtlich rum.. den spaß muss man sich gönnen solang die reifen nicht so viel verschleiß davon haben 

gut dann schein ich ja nicht allzuviel falsch gemacht zu haben und kann daran morgen und so noch etwas feilen

mfg Eck (morgen gibts so wies aussieht nightride bilder im schnee XD will endlich die karma aufm kopf testen  )


----------



## Groudon (10. Januar 2010)

ich werd mir sicher fürn nächsten Winter paar Platformpedalen holen - ich hab immer so meine Probleme mit KLickies im Schnee und diesen winer lohnts nich mehr / is keene kohle mehr da

PS: Will endlcih meinen Reaction Rahmen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Januar 2010)

wie du schnelle kurven auf dem trockenen oder im nassen fährst kann ich dir ganz einfach sagen. auf schnee is alles etwas schwerer.
Wenn du ne kurve ohne rutschen fahren willst, muss das gewicht unbedingt mittig sein. dann kannst die kurve aber nicht so schnell fahren. wenn du das gewicht jetzt, wie im trockenen aufs kurvenäußere pedal bringst, dann wirst du mit dem hinterrad automatisch zur aussenseite hin rutschen!..
Wie gesagt. versuche einfach mit gefühl, gaaanz locker und mit einigermaßen (so wie im trockenen) gescheiter technik rumzufahren...manchmal traut man sich das halt nicht. dann gewicht mittig, und langsamer.
was das driften angeht. man kann auch ganz kontrolliert driften.(aalso mit bremse hinten)...
Sobald dein gewicht ganz vorne ist, rutscht du mehr. normale position( mittig) kann ab und zu dazu führen, dass du über beide räder rutschtst. wenn du dann mal geziel versuchst dein gewicht nach vorn zu bringen, dann gehts hinten mehr ab, dafür ists vorne ruhig..
Mit den pedalen steuerst du die richtung. immer in die richtung, wo das pedal unten ist, schwenkt das heck ein, weil du beim pedal runterpressen gewicht draufbringst..

Und immer drandenken: hinterrad folgt vorderrad. heißt lieber das vorderrad, als das hinterrad unter kontrolle 
und wegen klickes....gib halt mal 35 euro für irgendwelche platformpedale aus, nimm deine wanderschuhe und fertig. mach ich auch und funzt bestens.. Im sommer kommen die wieder druff...oer im frühjahr..


----------



## MilkyWayne (10. Januar 2010)

vielen dank andi,

lohnts sich danne ig überhaupt im winter das bike in die kurven zu neigen, oder is des eher kontraproduktiv? also ich mein jetzt nicht sich komplett in die kurve zu legen.. ich hoff du verstehst was ich mein.. denn bevor ich die blöde erfahrung mach und es mich hinhaut frag ich ganz einfach mal (oder tests morgen im dunkeln ) 

und ja die investition muss ich dann wohl mal machen ... aber jetzt gibts erstmal carbon bat hebel für die louise  fürn nächsten winter hol ich dann mal ein paar plattformen. im winter spring ich ja eh nicht soviel  (da hab ich ganz gern klickies)

mfg Eck


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Januar 2010)

es lohnt sich schon sich reinzulegen, aber man musses können, und bis es soweit ist, liegste erstmal ...weil dass du dann über die räder rutschtst und so is klar
von daher...guck erstmal dass du sicher fährst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (10. Januar 2010)

soweit hats ja auch erstmal gut hingehaun, darf man sich nicht beschweren  jetzt versuch ich das nurnoch etwas zur perfektion zu bringen .. aber ich denk das kommt einfahc mit der routine.. ist ja jetzt mein erster winter in dem ich mich aktiv mitm biken auseinandersetz, hat ja alles erst vergangenes frühjahr angefangen 

aber jetzt müssen wir fast schon wieder aufpassen dass die bilderpolizei nicht mault  deshalb geh ich später mal runter und versuch ein paar detailbilder von meinem würfel zu machen


----------



## Juuro (11. Januar 2010)

War heut auch endlich mal im Schnee unterwegs. Allerdings ists bei 20 cm Schnee der kaum berührt ist ganz schön schwer eine Steigung zu meistern. Für mich als quasi Anfänger fast unmöglich.

Bei nem extrem steilen mini 2m Hang, hats mich auch noch über den Lenker geworfen. Leider verbarg sich unten ein Graben der vom Schnee verdeckt wurde.  Aber dank Schnee bin ich weich gefallen.

Hier ein Handy-Bildchen von meinem LTD CC:


----------



## Pamela_81 (11. Januar 2010)

Juuro schrieb:


> War heut auch endlich mal im Schnee unterwegs. Allerdings ists bei 20 cm Schnee der kaum berührt ist ganz schön schwer eine Steigung zu meistern. Für mich als quasi Anfänger fast unmöglich.
> 
> Bei nem extrem steilen mini 2m Hang, hats mich auch noch über den Lenker geworfen. Leider verbarg sich unten ein Graben der vom Schnee verdeckt wurde.  Aber dank Schnee bin ich weich gefallen.
> 
> Hier ein Handy-Bildchen von meinem LTD CC:


 
WOW, das Bild hat was. Schaut klasse aus, mit dem Scheinwerferlicht.


----------



## ghia (11. Januar 2010)

So, nächster versuch:






bitte um Comments für eine neue Gabel (Witze über die alte hab ich genug gehört) Dachte an ne SID RACE bzw ne Marzocchi 44 (wegen der eibauhöhe)


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (11. Januar 2010)

Eine SID-Race in weiss würde schon gut passen. Dazu ist sie leichter und günstiger als die 44 (welche nicht wirklich zum Bike passt). Es sind ja dann noch die Decals in 4 Farben dabei, vor allem auch in rot.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Januar 2010)

Nimm RS! Mz taugt in meinen augen fast immer nix! 
Die Pedale find ich farblich unpassend. Rot-blau is geil, aber dann nich so "billig-plastik blau"...


----------



## crush-er (11. Januar 2010)

Reba Race in weiß würde auch passen und ist etwas preisgünstiger als die Sid. Schickes Bike, nur die blauen Pedale wollen nicht so ganz passen.


----------



## ghia (11. Januar 2010)

Schon mal danke für die spontanen Antworten

Wie jetzt... Bei der SID Race sind die Decals dabei?

@andi 3001 ja ich weiß "Billig Plastik Blau" waren ne Notlösung ,sind aber Leicht überteuerte Easton Flatboy´s deswegetrenne ich mich von denen etwas ungern. Naja wat mut datt mut, ne


----------



## regenrohr (11. Januar 2010)

maybrik schrieb:


>



Warum trägt man über einer langen Hose eine Kurze???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (11. Januar 2010)

> aber jetzt müssen wir fast schon wieder aufpassen dass die bilderpolizei nicht mault



*Na..*


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Januar 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Warum trägt man über einer langen Hose eine Kurze???



weil enge auf nem Am/ED doof aussehen? könnten sogar nur beinlinge sein...lang/kurz funzt genauso wie irgendwas/lang...


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Na..*




ich wusste es beuze konnte nicht weit sein, gibt gleich nochmal bilder von mir wenn ich sie hinbekomme 

@ hosensache: jap mach ich auch mti der langen über der kurzen. grund? ganz einfach weil nur kurze ausschaut als fährt man nur in ner leggins oder so ^^ .. anders hats mehr style


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Januar 2010)

@m-rr : ...wo an der nidda warste denn unterwegs ? 
@all   schöne pics   - morgen geh ich auch mal raus


----------



## GAT (12. Januar 2010)

... and now for something completely different ....

wollte endlich ein Rennrad mit anständigen Bremsen, das ist daraus geworden ....


----------



## Janus1972 (12. Januar 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Warum trägt man über einer langen Hose eine Kurze???


 
relativ einfach, damit die lycra nicht so schnell nass wird. also?????????? Spritzschutz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (12. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @m-rr : ...wo an der nidda warste denn unterwegs ?


 
so zwischen Frankfurt-Harheim und Ilbenstadt. 



...heute mal durch die Streuobstwiesen 





ich hab ja unverschämterweise immer noch Urlaub , heut Mittag muss ich aber zum Zahnarzt 

Grüße
M.


----------



## Organspänder (12. Januar 2010)

@ GAT

geht bestimmt gut ab das Gerät
Währe genau das richtige für die Stadt
ein Luxus Hooper sozusagen


----------



## biker1967 (12. Januar 2010)

GAT schrieb:


> wollte endlich ein Rennrad mit anständigen Bremsen, das ist daraus geworden ....



Was für Laufräder sind das?


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Januar 2010)

...sorry , heute mit radon - nicht  cube - im schnee- darf der kleine frosch trotzdem hier rein ..???? lg - die frost kati


----------



## Meisi (12. Januar 2010)

Schnee satt im Tal.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Januar 2010)

GAT schrieb:


> ... and now for something completely different ....
> 
> wollte endlich ein Rennrad mit anständigen Bremsen, das ist daraus geworden ....




Autsch


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Januar 2010)

..mir gefällts auch  net ..


----------



## beuze1 (12. Januar 2010)

*



3x hintereinander ein Bild von einem 
ich weiß gar nicht was das sein soll..

ich glaube ich lege mein Amt nieder..*


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Januar 2010)

Kann man das "rennrad" denn nicht oft genug sehen?
WUAh.....


----------



## beuze1 (12. Januar 2010)

*14:00 Uhr, mein Cube will raus..




toll verschneite Wälder




Schnee Surfing 








das Ziel vieler Sonnen Anbeter dieser Tage..die Waldburg




erstbefahrung.. volle Kanne


*

*zum Glück hab ich auf,s AMS gehört...
und bin raus..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2010)

wäre bestimmt auch schön mit den Schneeschuhen geworden


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Januar 2010)

Hat mir die letzten 2 Tage und heute auch spass gemacht  Im schnee spielen is einfach geil! Heute musste ich zwecks materialschwächen abbrechen....grr


----------



## GAT (12. Januar 2010)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Was für Laufräder sind das?



Hi Biker1967, LRS ist Eigenbau vom Händler .... DT 240s Naben mit Mavic Open Pro Felgen




Organspänder schrieb:


> @ GAT
> 
> geht bestimmt gut ab das Gerät
> Währe genau das richtige für die Stadt
> ein Luxus Hooper sozusagen



Hallo Organspänder,

klar, es ist was für die Straße und hier ins Forum passt nur der Rahmen 
Ist zum km schruppen mit anständigen Vortrieb! Aber wenn ich die ganzen zugeteerten Bergwege mit Allgäu sehe, da ist das Stereo auch fehl am Platz .....


@ die, denen das Bike nicht gefällt: Damit kann ich leben, ihr werdet eh nur mein Hinterrad sehen  und zu Eurer Beruhigung habe ich ja noch das Stereo und für das gibts auch noch genug Auslauf


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2010)

@ GAT 
ich würde dann aber noch andere Kurbeln, Schaltung und Kassette montieren


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Januar 2010)

Warum dann kein Rennrad, sondern solch ein geschwür?
Nur wegen bremsen???


----------



## barbarissima (12. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tu das nicht! Wer soll denn dann auf uns aufpassen


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2010)

neenee Beuze, so einfach lassen wir dich nicht aus deinem Vertrag


----------



## GAT (12. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ GAT
> ich würde dann aber noch andere Kurbeln, Schaltung und Kassette montieren



Ja mzaskar, bin schon am planen


----------



## GAT (13. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Warum dann kein Rennrad, sondern solch ein geschwür?
> Nur wegen bremsen???



ja das Geschwür, Scheibenbremsen waren ein Muß, auf Rennradlenker hatte ich auch keine Lust mehr, die Übersetzung zu lang ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (13. Januar 2010)

@ "Gewschür" : passt schon, Hauptsache Du fährst damit auch und hängst es nicht nur an die Wand. 

@Thema:
War auch mal wieder unterwegs, leider sind die ganzen Feldwege hier von Daisy meterhoch zu geweht. Da muss man ganz schön suchen, wenn man nicht über die Bundesstraßen fahren will, die ja gerade spiegelblank sind. 
Im Wald geht es gut, aber da musst du erst mal hin kommen.
Interessant wird es wenn im Wald dann doch mal eine Schneewehe kommt und die Wanderer einen schmalen Pfad getrampelt haben. Das ist dann wie ein schmaler Steg. Links und rechts, türmt sich der Schnee, aber wenn man vom Weg kommt, sackste einen halben Meter tiefer. 

Am Ziegelsee gehts:




Da steht der Würfel auf dem Feld, dahinter zwischen den Bäumen der Feldweg. (irgendwo unter dem Schnee.)




auch mal bei Nacht.


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Januar 2010)

..schon wieder so ein armer refelktoren "geschmückter" würfel --- brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ryo (13. Januar 2010)

safety first


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2010)

Nabendynamo fehlt!


----------



## lumpi0707 (13. Januar 2010)

So jetzt zeig ich mal meine Wintertour aus dem schönen Neuss ( Nähe Düsseldorf)


----------



## MilkyWayne (13. Januar 2010)

schutzbleche UND STÄNDER  is doch alles nur balast XD

... ich werd gern dreckig XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2010)

Na gut Schutzbleche hab ich zum in die Schule gurken bei meinem alten bock auch momentan dran, weil bei schneematsch gibts schöneres als davon eingesaut zu sein!...aber im wald? bei schnee?


----------



## lumpi0707 (13. Januar 2010)

Ich fühl mich jetzt angesprochen, naja ich fahre just for Fun, Ständer und Schutzbleche hat eher so praktische Gründe.

Fahre halt auch mit dem Bike zur Arbeit und kann so mein Rad auch praktisch in meinem Keller abstellen.

( Wie bekomme ich eigentlich Bilder grösser dargestellt...Sorry...Neuling)


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2010)

Naja dann...also mit arbeit fahren und so versteh ich die schutzbleche. ständer muss jeder selbst wissen
Bild geht doch mit draufklicken!...wenn dus gross haben willst, dann lads hier im fotoalbum hoch, kopier den BB-Code für gr. Bild darunter und füg ihn hier ein


----------



## MilkyWayne (13. Januar 2010)

lumpi0707 schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich jetzt angesprochen, naja ich fahre just for Fun, Ständer und Schutzbleche hat eher so praktische Gründe.
> 
> Fahre halt auch mit dem Bike zur Arbeit und kann so mein Rad auch praktisch in meinem Keller abstellen.
> 
> ( Wie bekomme ich eigentlich Bilder grösser dargestellt...Sorry...Neuling)




ok, wenns praktisch genutzt wird bin ich ganz schnell ruhig  dann versteh ich das natürlich! (würde ich in dem falle nicth anders machen) aber nachdem ich das bike in der schule nicht unbedingt soo sicher abstellen kann, ist mir das ganze lieber wenn es daheim bleibt.. im sommer wirds im naheliegenden gerichtshof (mom schafft da) fest angeschlossen, da geht sowas schon mal

bilder folgen gleich wenn die kamera mitmacht


----------



## lumpi0707 (13. Januar 2010)

So nur mal kurzer Test ob ich das Bild auch gross bekomme....


----------



## barbarissima (13. Januar 2010)

*Ich wollte euch heute mal sonnigen Bildern beeindrucken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber als ich im Wental ankam, da fing es an zu schneien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Deshalb gibt es wieder nur weiß in weiß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Die Gegend ist total schön! Überall stehen bizarre Felsen rum. Das sieht bei Schnee natürlich besonders klasse aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## lumpi0707 (13. Januar 2010)




----------



## idworker (13. Januar 2010)

@barbarissima: jesus marie, des arme Cube muß sich durch den vielen Schnee quälen.
Bist du über die Heiderose geradelt oder über Zang. Und wie hoch ist den der Sattel....


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2010)

schöne Bilder  scheint mir eine schöne Gegend zu sein


----------



## barbarissima (13. Januar 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> @barbarissima: jesus marie, des arme Cube muß sich durch den vielen Schnee quälen.
> Bist du über die Heiderose geradelt oder über Zang. Und wie hoch ist den der Sattel....


 
*Na ja, ich habe das arme Cube 2m in den Tiefschnee geschoben (dabei eine Ladung Schnee in die Wanderstiefel gekriegt und dann durfte das arme Cube wieder über den 1a geräumten Waldweg rollen  *
*Ich bin über Zang gefahren  Das geht recht fix  *

Der Sattel ist doch ganz normal hoch



mzaskar schrieb:


> schöne Bilder  scheint mir eine schöne Gegend zu sein


 
*die Gegend ist genial*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (13. Januar 2010)

*






  barbarissima wenn Du Bilder bringst, dann aber schon immer mit einem gewissen Neidfaktor...
Du hast es schön..immer am Biken..*


----------



## barbarissima (13. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Ja ich bin so ein Glückskind*  

PS: Jetzt ist erst mal Schluss mit biken  Morgen bring ich das Rad zum Gabelservice  

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, welche Sportarten sich für verwaiste Biker als Alternativen anbieten, immer her damit


----------



## idworker (13. Januar 2010)

der Gabelserivice ist der beste Grund für eine zweit Bike


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ja ich bin so ein Glückskind*
> 
> PS: Jetzt ist erst mal Schluss mit biken  Morgen bring ich das Rad zum Gabelservice
> 
> Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, welche Sportarten sich für verwaiste Biker als Alternativen anbieten, immer her damit



Meiner steht auch nächste Woche an, mach das aber selber und danach geht es dann zur Probefahrt.

Alternativ: Sauna, Massage,Essen...


----------



## barbarissima (13. Januar 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> der Gabelserivice ist der beste Grund für eine zweit Bike


 
Auch ne Idee  Ich wollte beim Händler mal vorsichtig nachfragen, ob ich mir ein Rad leihen kann, an kaufen hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht 



Dämon schrieb:


> Meiner steht auch nächste Woche an, mach das aber selber und danach geht es dann zur Probefahrt.
> 
> Alternativ: Sauna, Massage,Essen...


Für Sauna, Massage und Essen gibt es doch bestimmt auch WP-Punkte, oder?  Das kann ja schon ganz schön anstrengend sein


----------



## zarea (13. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..schon wieder so ein armer refelktoren "geschmückter" würfel --- brrrrrrrrr



Ich will mal nicht so sein, extra nur für Dich:



(Allerdings war das im August im letzten Jahrzehnt, kurz nach dem ich das Preisschild abgemacht hab.  )



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Nabendynamo fehlt!


Ich wusste, da war noch was. Gibt es eigentlich 6V Fußsohlenheizungen?


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Januar 2010)

danke , so isses schön !!


----------



## idworker (14. Januar 2010)

@barbarissima: Ist dein Händler Fun Bike in HDH?


----------



## barbarissima (14. Januar 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> @barbarissima: Ist dein Händler Fun Bike in HDH?


 
Nö, ich halte dir anderen Händler hier für wesentlich kompetenter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (14. Januar 2010)

_*Heute bei Kaiserwetter*_ 




*Nach gestern wo Eisregen gefallen war, ist es ganz schön anstrengend.*




*Der Schattenmann *


----------



## Meisi (14. Januar 2010)

Nix los im Wald und es ist auch kein Selbstmordversuch.




Bis ich diese beiden Tiger entdeckt habe.




Aus mir wird nie ein Paparazzi.


----------



## MilkyWayne (14. Januar 2010)

soo ich wollt euch meinen neuen helm mal nicht vorenthalten  ich dacht mir mal was schönes weiß-mattes zum schwarz-matten, bike und helm sind noch auf "nightride-mode"

geh gleich nochmla raus mitm rad, vielleicht bring ich euch ein paar (handy-) bilder mit.. die dslr ist mir einfach zu wertvoll.. wenn smich legt, schau ich alt aus 

also hier die bilder: (gab auch ncoh eins vom dämpfer gestern im leichten gegenlicht. mangels photoshop (aktuell) leider nicht zur perfektion gebracht die bilder)






met veleno DIM ein wahrlich SEHR geiler helm ^^

und hier noch ein dunkelbild:








und das dämpferbild:






greetz


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Januar 2010)

..ein bisschen offtopic [email protected] :.der helm gefällt mir sehr -ist eher ein perlmuttweiss, oder ?? würde bestens zu meinem ht passen - das is auch perlmutt gepulvert .....siehe bild 

so ..gleich kommen noch brav die cube bilder von heute .....


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Januar 2010)

..sooo, von heute  !! scheee woars !! )))))


----------



## FWck (14. Januar 2010)

Da kann ich trek nur zustimmen, scheee woars! 

Ich war grad auch kurz im schönen Taunus unterwegs  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (14. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..ein bisschen offtopic [email protected] :.der helm gefällt mir sehr -ist eher ein perlmuttweiss, oder ?? würde bestens zu meinem ht passen - das is auch perlmutt gepulvert .....siehe bild
> 
> so ..gleich kommen noch brav die cube bilder von heute .....




richtig.. ich hab ihn ausgepackt und war verwundert.. erstmal der karton.. ich hab den ziemlich schnell aufgemacht weil ich dachte bike-discount hätte nen leerkarton geschickt ^^ und das is jetz nicht übertrieben, hab meine mom ganz verwirrt angeschaut 

und jaa er ist sehr matt gehalten und es ist ein wunderbares perlmut, wenn du merh infos dazu haben willst etc.. einfach pn schreiben, aber ich sag dir gleich: sitzt perfekt und ist absolut jeden cent wert, hätte sogar noch mehr dafür gezahlt wenn ich ihn davor hätte ausprobieren können!

@ topic: ihr scheint heut alle euren spaß im schnee gehabt zu haben, ich auch, spiele gerade die bilder rüber, sortiere sie aus und werd se unbearbeitet direkt online stellen 


edit:

hier die bilder:

einmal mich @ wintermontur (im sommer gibts wohl ne schöne fox hose + fox trikot *jetzt schon träum*)






und hier hätten wir zwei mal das bike mittem im schnee... beim letzten bild sieht man dass der schnee auf der einen abfahrt schon bis auf tretlagerhöhe kam.


----------



## beuze1 (14. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Jetzt ist erst mal Schluss mit biken  Morgen bring ich das Rad zum Gabelservice



*heute wär ein ganz schlechter Tag für einen Gabelservice gewesen..*

*bei dem Wetter..




haben Wir den Kapellenberg gestürmt




danach war dringend Pause angesagt




ganz oben hab ich dem Cube dann die Alpen gezeigt




wo im Sommer neue Touren warten




danach gings Bergab..








toll so ein Tag ohne Service..


*


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Januar 2010)

@beuze   : ..guck net immer so grantig


----------



## MilkyWayne (14. Januar 2010)

beuze, dein wetter will ich haben 

und die location erst.. aber ich hab bei mir in der umgebung noch lange nicht alle trails erkundet.. im sommer bei ner 60 km tour erst wieder wunderschöne trails gefunden... und m-weg etc. soll auch viel versprechend sein

ein glück dass ich zwei sportlehrer unserer schule (einer davon ist zugleich mein info lehrer) sehr gut ab kann und einer ein ams 125 der andere ein entsprechendes radon fährt.. die beiden werd ich wieder zu touren zwingen  (fahren schon lange und das mit mords ausdauer.. wird wieder ein schöner ansporn bei wunderbaren trails)

greetz leute und fleißig schnee wühlen!


----------



## idworker (14. Januar 2010)

@beuze: danke für die fetten pics


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Januar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> beuze, dein wetter will ich haben
> 
> und die location erst.. aber ich hab bei mir in der umgebung noch lange nicht alle trails erkundet.. im sommer bei ner 60 km tour erst wieder wunderschöne trails gefunden... und m-weg etc. soll auch viel versprechend sein
> 
> ...



Na das mit dem Lehrer kenn ich - hab auch einen, der is sowohl im CC (DM-Starter vor paar jahren) also auch im enduro/freeride, auf jedenfall bergabfahren richtig gut 
Wg. Fotoshop....Lad dir doch mal Gimp runter. Ist Freeware und kann auch alles 
Helm gefällt mir auch 

@Alle: Schöne toruen....

ah btw.: Funzt nightriden bei schnee überhaupt?! Oder wo fährst du? weil auf trails und meinen bergab strecken, die ich normal auch nachts fahre reflektiert der schnee zuviel, und man sieht goar nix?!

Ps.: Hab heute meine Bremse wieder hinbekommen Das Gewinde der Brremshebelverstelllung war hinüber, der masterzylinder undicht und dementsprechend luft im system..Jetzt is alles wieder gut. Formula Hebel zu servicen is gar nich sooo schwer


----------



## beuze1 (14. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..guck net immer so grantig



*für Dich versuch ich,s mal, bei der nächsten Tour..*


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Januar 2010)

..na , das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## linusb (14. Januar 2010)

@andi 3001: Nightriden bei Schnee funktioniert immer 





Gruß von der Ostalb


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Januar 2010)

Oke scheint macchbar zu sein Aber auf den standart"wegen" bergab glaub ich nicht immer allzu empfehlenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (14. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...Lad dir doch mal Gimp runter. Ist Freeware und kann auch alles
> Helm gefällt mir auch
> 
> ah btw.: Funzt nightriden bei schnee überhaupt?! Oder wo fährst du? weil auf trails und meinen bergab strecken, die ich normal auch nachts fahre reflektiert der schnee zuviel, und man sieht goar nix?!




aaalso ^^ gimp sagt mir nicht zu.. weist du mein dad braucht geschäftlich die cs3 suite deshalb wandert die die nächsten tage wieder drauf  problem war nur dass ich die testversion von cs4 für die zwischenzeit drauf hatte und di ejetz abgelaufen ist. und als eingespielter photoshopper... ist der umstieg garnicht so einfach 

und nightriden bei schnee: absolut kein problem ^^ ich fahr ja mit der power led black pro am lenker und der karma aufm kopf.. und muss sagen es kann quasi nciht besser sein. reflektiert nicht zu stark und auch sonst keinerlei beschwerden  macht einfach ne mords gaudi.

und zum helm.. wenn jemand auf der suche ist würd ich den immer uneingeschrenkt weiterempfehlen, bzw zumindest mal "aufsetzen" empfehlen 

und @ linusb: noch jemand der sein schwarz mattes mit den louise gerne bei nacht übern schnee jagt 

also dann.. pack ichs mal weider und lass hoffenltih bald wieder ovn mir hören (evtl mal mit gescheiten bildern oder so)


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Januar 2010)

@eck : ..hat der helm ´n rädchen zum verstellen ? lg , kati


----------



## MilkyWayne (14. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @eck : ..hat der helm ´n rädchen zum verstellen ? lg , kati




nein hat er nicht, das ganze erfolgt über ein geniales klick system, von dem du in ca 10 min ein Bild unter diesem satz finden wirst  (trink nur kurz was und hol die kamera)

wenn weitere detailbilder gefragt sind.. einfach losfragen ^^


----------



## linusb (14. Januar 2010)

@Eck1992: Die Louise macht eben alles mit!

Gruß von der verschneiten Ostalb.... eigentlich fährt man hier zur Zeit Ski....


----------



## MilkyWayne (15. Januar 2010)

grüße zurück aus dem verschneiten Frankenland, eigentlich ähhh bleibt man hier zur Zeit zu Hause XD gschmar, was will man hier zur zeit groß machen außer schlittenfahren (mit kleinen geschwistern oder großen spielkindern ^^) oder biken

ja die Louise ist mir richtig ans Herz gewachsen..

by the way hier die beiden Bilder der Einstellelemente des Veleno DIM

sind in originalgröße und deshalb extern verlinkt.. ich wollte euch kein detail vorenthalten


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Januar 2010)

vielen dank und gut`nacht !!


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2010)

linusb schrieb:


> @andi 3001: Nightriden bei Schnee funktioniert immer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm rein vom Motiv her gut 
But ich denke vorne noch zu hell und hinten noch zu dunkel ....

keep going


----------



## barbarissima (15. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *heute wär ein ganz schlechter Tag für einen Gabelservice gewesen..*
> *....*
> *
> 
> *


 
*Bei dem Wetter hätte ich auch geärgert, so ganz ohne Rad *
*Aber ich muss sicher nicht erwähnen, was hier für ein Wetter ist *
*




*
*Da hält man es auch schon mal ohne aus *

*PS: Der Baum ist toll *


----------



## m.rr (15. Januar 2010)

ja, schöne Bilder mit Sonne drauf sind toll  , hier is alles grau in grau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (15. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *
> Der Baum ist toll *



*und ich...*..


*PS..*


> *Dort kann auch einer der ältesten Bäume im Landkreis bestaunt werden - eine rund 600 bis 800 Jahre alte Sommerlinde, die als Naturdenkmal geschützt ist.*


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Januar 2010)

@offtopic zum helm von eck : ..gerade im ebay einen in dergleichen farbe in gr, M entdeckt ab 1 euro !!!!! ungebraucht .. wär´doch viell, was .... is mir nur grade so eingefallen .. schönes weekend !! k.


----------



## maggo86 (15. Januar 2010)

hier meins....2tage jung^^.......warte aber noch bis meine klausuren vorbei sind dann gehts los!


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Januar 2010)

sehr schön !!!!


----------



## MilkyWayne (15. Januar 2010)

gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut! auf dass es eine lange und intensive freundschaft von euch beiden wird ^^


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Januar 2010)

Jetzt noch andere Reifen wie z.B. den normalen Rocket Ron ohne die Streifen, dann ist es Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (15. Januar 2010)

vielen dank!....das mit den reifen mag sein...aber ganz ehrlich ich gebe jetzt keine 70-100euro aus für paar neue schlappen;dann werden diese zuerst mal verheitzt!!!!


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Januar 2010)

keine klausuren mehr, endlich das tun von was man schon die ganze zeit in der schule träumt 

wooohooo biken im schnee is so der hammer, die fetten trails erst recht !!! driften an jeder kurve, und beim springen sieht man mal wie weit man eig doch springt  beim 2. mal sieht man dann an den spuren welche linien man so fährt  ziemlich geil ^^
muddy mary is ja auch mal der wahnsinn, da hat man sooo einen geilen grip, is vergleichbar mit schlamm nur eig fast besser, weil schnee bessere eigenschaften hat wie matsch

leider keine bilder, aber bestimmt nächste woche !


----------



## m.rr (15. Januar 2010)

nicht zu fassen, hab doch noch Spikes bekommen. Sind aber auf meinem Marin Bike gelandet. Mal sehen, ob ich hier ein paar Bilder spamme  





morgen mal sehen wie sich die Dinger so fahren...


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Januar 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> keine klausuren mehr, endlich das tun von was man schon die ganze zeit in der schule träumt
> 
> wooohooo biken im schnee is so der hammer, die fetten trails erst recht !!! driften an jeder kurve, und beim springen sieht man mal wie weit man eig doch springt  beim 2. mal sieht man dann an den spuren welche linien man so fährt  ziemlich geil ^^
> muddy mary is ja auch mal der wahnsinn, da hat man sooo einen geilen grip, is vergleichbar mit schlamm nur eig fast besser, weil schnee bessere eigenschaften hat wie matsch
> ...



Sach ich doch! Pfeif auf Spikes...Mary for President


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Januar 2010)

..ja , berichte mal !!
 @maggo :....mit den schlappen wirst du aber bei schnee, matsc etc. mit sicherheit wenig spass  haben .... da is ein racing r. net für gemacht


----------



## maggo86 (15. Januar 2010)

..ja , berichte mal !!
 @maggo :....mit den schlappen wirst du aber bei schnee, matsc etc. mit sicherheit wenig spass haben .... da is ein racing r. net für gemacht 

@trek 6500: das weiss ich aber meine klausuren dauern ja auch noch fast 4wochen,von daher dürfte eigentl bei uns zumindest, nicht mehr viel schnee liegen!


----------



## maggo86 (15. Januar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> ..ja , berichte mal !!
> @maggo :....mit den schlappen wirst du aber bei schnee, matsc etc. mit sicherheit wenig spass haben .... da is ein racing r. net für gemacht
> 
> @trek 6500: das weiss ich aber meine klausuren dauern ja auch noch fast 4wochen,von daher dürfte eigentl bei uns zumindest, nicht mehr viel schnee liegen!so ab dem 5.feb hab ich dann semesterferien und dann wirds bike eingefahren!!!!
> ...


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Januar 2010)

..jepp, aber auch bei nässe ist er nicht zu empfehlen - bzw. matsch ...


----------



## Somnus (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Nach dem ich jahre lang ein Focus bike gefahren habe, bin ich nun auch auf einen Würfel umgestiegen. 
Hab's noch nicht bereut! 




Kurz vor Weihnachten konnte ich noch ein 2009er Modell ergattern.
Der Lenker ist schon umgebaut und weitere Akzente in Rot (Pedale) sollen folgen.
Mal sehen was heute der Paketdienst liefert. 

Gruß

Somnus


----------



## Groudon (16. Januar 2010)

arrrrr <3 den gleichen Rahmen bekomme ich auch ^^ und heute sind erneut paar Teile für mich eingetroffen würs Bike =) ich baus aber schlicht mit schwarzen Anbauteilen auf ^^ hab nur Rot an Gabel (Magura - bekommt aber vlt ne blaue Socke) und Bremsen (Speed Dial 7 + BB7 - wird aber wohl mit edding übermalt) und dazu kamen heut bei mir ne scheene Hope Klemme, Thomson Stütze und mein Crossride LR für hinten *freu* mitte februar kommt Rahmen + Thomson Vorbau =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (16. Januar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> arrrrr <3 den gleichen Rahmen bekomme ich auch ^^ und heute sind erneut paar Teile für mich eingetroffen würs Bike =) ich baus aber schlicht mit schwarzen Anbauteilen auf ^^ hab nur Rot an Gabel (Magura - bekommt aber vlt ne blaue Socke) und Bremsen (Speed Dial 7 + BB7 - wird aber wohl mit edding übermalt) und dazu kamen heut bei mir ne scheene Hope Klemme, Thomson Stütze und mein Crossride LR für hinten *freu* mitte februar kommt Rahmen + Thomson Vorbau =)



is cool , wenn man sich auf etwas freuen kann,oder?dein vorhaben hört sich sehr gut an,aber mit edding dran rummalen??dann lieber einen anständigen farbstift,oder ist es nicht viel was du "verbessern" willst??


----------



## Groudon (16. Januar 2010)

Es handelt sich dabei nur um die kleinen roten Einstellknöpfe an den Speed Dial 7 Hebeln (siehste auf nem Bild -> google) und die 2 Einstellrädchen der BB7 (sind auch rot) und will die schwarz haben.


----------



## MilkyWayne (16. Januar 2010)

... dann montier sie doch ab und geh zu nem lokalen lackierer. für nen kasten bier spritzt der bestimmt mal kurz drüber


----------



## Groudon (16. Januar 2010)

Das sind Kunststoff-Dinger. Ich denke da reicht auch der Edding.  So genau schaut da eh keiner hin.  Und zur Not kann ichs dann immer noch lackieren lassen. 

Aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Pamela_81 (16. Januar 2010)

Ich hab meinen Würfel heut auch Gassi geführt.
-2°C, bedeckter Himmel...war trotzdem GEIL!


----------



## Magic21 (16. Januar 2010)

*mal Richtung Tagebau "quälen"*
*



*

*die Trails sind leider nicht befahrbar*





*dann gehts auf verschneiten Strassen nach Hause*






*Viel Spass noch im Schnee*
*Magic21*


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir waren heute auch mal wieder unterwegs durch schöne Winterlandschaften.





Den schwarzen Blitz habe ich immer nur vorbeihuschen sehen (die kleinen schwarzen 125er eben) ...





... ich musste dann immer fleisig hinterher strampeln.





Leider haben wir (noch) keine Spikes ... so dass die Ausfahrten doch sehr rutschig sind. Ich denke mal für den nächsten Winter werden wir uns welche besorgen. Wenn ich die Fotos von Beuzes "Spike Touren" sehe werde ich immer ganz neidisch. 

Trotzdem war es schön und meinem roten Teufel hat der Ausritt auch gefallen.





Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Bymike (16. Januar 2010)

Heute hat meines auch seine erste Ausfahrt bekommen. 

Man merkt erst wie hoch der Schnee ist, wenn man selbst drinsteckt 





In 2 Stunden gehts dann endlich auf den lang ersehnten (und wie ich gerade gemerkt habe, wohl sehr anstrengenden) Nightride.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Januar 2010)

Wollt nochmal erwähnen: Im Schnee bringen dir die spikes rein gar nix!! Nur bei Eis...Die anstrengung und das "schwimmen" auf dem schnee wird sich nicht im geringsten verändern. Da bringen dir breiterereifen einen wesentlich größeren vorteil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (16. Januar 2010)

richtig breite reifen und luft etwas ablassen,damit die auflage größer wird und schon müsste es besser gehn!so mach ich es auch immer....selbst mit 2,25ern und luft raus geht es dann ganz gut!


----------



## drexsack (16. Januar 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Nach dem ich jahre lang ein Focus bike gefahren habe, bin ich nun auch auf einen Würfel umgestiegen.
> Hab's noch nicht bereut!
> ...



Schickes Teil! Was ist das den für ein Sattel, bei mir war so ein Fizik Tundra in weiß-blau drauf?


----------



## beuze1 (16. Januar 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Fotos von Beuzes "Spike Touren" sehe werde ich immer ganz neidisch.



*dafür bringt Ihr aber immer schöne Bilder mit..
gerne mehr von "kleinen schwarzen"..*


*hier wie immer "Traumwetter" mit satt Sonne & blauem Himmel..*




*@trek 6500
mehr Lachen war nach dem Berg nicht drinn..*


----------



## m.rr (16. Januar 2010)

mal wieder ne Runde im Taunus.
Zu den Spikereifen: Ich bin sehr positiv überrascht. Die Reifen haben auch im Schnee nen guten Grip (was sicher nicht an den Spikes liegt) und bieten sehr gute Sicherheitsreserven auf den vereisten Stellen (was an den Spikes liegt). Für mich hat sich der Kauf gelohnt. Nachteil haben sie jedenfalls keinen. Und irgendwie passen sie gut zu meinem Hardtail. 
















(es is auch noch ein Cube dabei  )

Beste Grüße

Michael


----------



## m.rr (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo beuze, wie Du siehst, war bei mir wieder nix mit Sonne und blauem Himmel. Schön wars aber trotzdem


----------



## bujo12 (16. Januar 2010)

Heut war's schön:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (16. Januar 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> Hallo beuze, wie Du siehst, war bei mir wieder nix mit *Sonne und blauem Himmel*. Schön wars aber trotzdem



*kann ich Dir morgen von meiner Tour mitbringen..*


----------



## m.rr (16. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *kann ich Dir morgen von meiner Tour mitbringen..*



keine schlechte Idee  , hier solls morgen regnen


----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2010)

sehr schöne Winterbilder habt ihr da mit gebracht  

scheint das Radfahren im Winter wird zur neuen Trendsportart


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Januar 2010)

Wars doch letzten schon?!


----------



## Magic21 (16. Januar 2010)

Weils heut Nachmittag so schön war, gleich noch einen NightRide dran gehängt - geil wars.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Mkkminimog (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo Biker,

hier auch noch zwei Nachtbilder von dieser Woche!





Beleuchtungstest bei dichtem Schneetreiben
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!





Grüsse Mkkminimog


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Januar 2010)

[email protected] : super bilder !!!!!
@m.rr - mensch , im taunus is ja echt schnee ohne ende ....aber feldberg ohne spikes , denke ich mal , muss net sein ....
@beuze : sehr nettes lachen !! so gefällt mir das ! 
übrigens : ich denke , die cube gemeinde postet am meisten bilder und ist überwiegend nett zueinander - das is in anderen freds ganz anders ....


----------



## Juuro (17. Januar 2010)

bujo12 schrieb:


> Heut war's schön:



Wooo ist das? Etwa irgendwo um Albstadt rum? Wenn ja, wo genau?


----------



## beuze1 (17. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ich denke , die cube gemeinde postet am meisten bilder und ist überwiegend nett zueinander - das is in anderen freds ganz anders ....




 Zeigt her eure Cubes & und was Ihr damit macht...


----------



## Somnus (17. Januar 2010)

drexsack schrieb:


> Schickes Teil! Was ist das den für ein Sattel, bei mir war so ein Fizik Tundra in weiß-blau drauf?



Das ist der alte Sattel von meinem Focus. Den finde ich bequemer als die Eierfeile die vorher drauf war. 
War aber derselbe den du hast. Hast du bei dir auch den LRS SPW1600 drauf? Wenn ja, wie sind den deine Erfahrungen damit? Man hört ja nicht nur Gutes von den Teilen. Ups, texten sollen wir ja nicht. 

Gibt bald neue Bilder wenn der Paketdienst mal endlich liefert! 

Momentan taut's bei mir und überall liegt Salz. Da lass ich meinen Würfel lieber im Stall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Januar 2010)

Gude,

Was für ein ....





Zum  ... der rote Teufel und der schwarze Blitz haben damit für heute Pause.

Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Juuro (17. Januar 2010)

Wenigstens kommt dieser blöde Matsch jetzt weg. Schnee ist ja ok. Aber nicht wenns 0 - 2 °C hat! Dann doch lieber kein Schnee und bissl feucht.


----------



## maggo86 (17. Januar 2010)

reaction und ich^^ haben heut mal die eggbeater eingeweiht.....naja sag ich nur,muss man sich dran gewöhnen!hatte zwar vorher auch schon klickpedale aber keine so,sagen wir mal, "schwamigen"!


----------



## bujo12 (17. Januar 2010)

Juuro schrieb:


> Wooo ist das? Etwa irgendwo um Albstadt rum? Wenn ja, wo genau?



Ja, Du hast recht!

Bild 1: Degerfeld
Bild 2: Ochsenberg
 beides nahe Albstadt Marathon Strecke....

Viele Grüße...


----------



## Magic21 (17. Januar 2010)

Bevor der Schnee weg ist, diesen nochmals genutzt.
Leider ist das Handybild bei Dunkelheit diesmal nicht ganz so gut gelungen.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Nafets190 (17. Januar 2010)

mein Rad.





Mein Speedneedle hat z. Z. etwas aua- deshalb heute mit Sattel in hässlich.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## LuxMr (17. Januar 2010)

hier mal ein Bild von meinen HT...


----------



## Unze77 (18. Januar 2010)

Winterzeit ist ja bekanntlich Schrauberzeit. Hab meinem Stereo auch ein paar neue Parts gegönnt


----------



## rockshox12 (18. Januar 2010)

Haben die Platten auf den Pedalen Cleets?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (18. Januar 2010)

die platten sind ganz einfache shimano spd platten, die man problemlos nachkaufen kann 

willst du uns deine veränderungen sagen? dann können wir uns das ganze mal ausmalen weil ich nicht weiß wieviele dien bike im vorherigen zustand schon kannten 

greetz


----------



## derAndre (18. Januar 2010)

neue Bremse und neues Schaltwerk hinten fallen direkt ins Auge. MIch würde aber auch interessieren was Du alles verändert hast und warum? Und wie sich die Änderungen auswirken? Vergleich Vorher/Nachher wäre toll


----------



## wurzelhoppser (18. Januar 2010)

Ich behaupte mal XTR-Kurbel ,Rote Schaltröllchen ,LRS 4.2 ,und Avid Code.


----------



## Unze77 (18. Januar 2010)

@ rockshox12: jep, die haben Cleets und wie Eck1992 schon geschrieben hat, gibts die fast überall zu kaufen.

An dem Bike ist nicht viel orginal, hab mir damals nur den Rahmen mit Dämpfer und Sattelstütze gekauft. Der Rest ist Custom...
Aktuell neu ist der DT Swiss Laufradsatz und die Fox Talas Gabel.

- LRS vorher war ein Shimano XT/Mavic Satz. Die neuen sind halt leichter und haben Industrielager, aber die alten waren auch nicht schlecht.

- Gabel hatte ich davor eine RS Revelation mit 130 mm und U-Turn. Die Fox hat nun 140/120/100 mm und das Ansprechverhalten ist deutlich besser als das der Rock Shox. Auch ist die Fox wesentlich steifer, bei der RS hatte ich oft bei Lenkbewegungen ein leichtes klingeln an der vorderen Bremse, weil die Beläge durch Verformung oder ungleichmäßiges einfedern der Gabel an die Scheibe gekommen sind. Ist nun komplett weg.


----------



## MilkyWayne (18. Januar 2010)

die talas war eine seeehr gute investition  fahr sie auh schon seit längerem und bin wie ich denke genauso begeistert wie du 

darf man mal kurz fragen was dein würfel so auf die waage bringt?


----------



## Unze77 (18. Januar 2010)

Ich habs noch nicht auf der Wage gehabt, aber ich stells morgen mal drauf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Januar 2010)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> mein Rad.
> 
> Mein Speedneedle hat z. Z. etwas aua- deshalb heute mit Sattel in hässlich.
> 
> ...






Wo hasts denn gewichtsmäßig?


----------



## Nafets190 (18. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Wo hasts denn gewichtsmäßig?



Hm, ja gute Frage. Habs noch nicht gewogen weil noch nicht fertig. Laut Teileliste ca 10.3 kg, wobei ich nicht weis was der Rahmen wiegt. Habe den noch nie nackt gewogen und mit 2000g angegeben, wobei ich glaube das der schwerer is.

Z. Zt. also noch kein Leichtbau 

Im Sommer erfolgen Änderungen beim Rahmen, Antriebsstrang (2x9) und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, womit ich dann irgendwo knapp unter 9kg landen möchte. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Januar 2010)

ich glaub der wird die 2kg wohl grad so kratzen...Cube ist halt großteils kein Leichtbau

Was veränderst denn rahmentechnisch?


----------



## Nafets190 (18. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Was veränderst denn rahmentechnisch?



Nun ja, wie solls anders sein . Etwas aus Plastik muss her. Giant XTC Advanced vielleicht, mal schauen.

Parallel werde ich noch einen Singlespeeder aus Stahl bauen  (einen für die Strasse habe ich schon).

Stefan


----------



## Unze77 (19. Januar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> die talas war eine seeehr gute investition  fahr sie auh schon seit längerem und bin wie ich denke genauso begeistert wie du
> 
> darf man mal kurz fragen was dein würfel so auf die waage bringt?



Also auf der Personenwaage hat das Bike 13 kg...


----------



## ecbguerilla (19. Januar 2010)

Meine Arbeitswegmaschine


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Januar 2010)

Wo sind:
- Gepäckträger
- Schutzbleche
- Nabendynamo
- Anderes unnützes Gedöhns

????? 
man man man 
ich glaub die langt für den arbeitsweg


----------



## xstream301 (19. Januar 2010)

Heute angekommen! Meine Bergmaschine Nr.1! Und somit bin ich wohl vollwertiges Mitglied der CUBE Family


----------



## nullstein (19. Januar 2010)

Schönes Bike.
Aber ne gewaltige Frechheit von Cube da serienmäßig so ne Billig-Stütze und Billig-Sattel zu montieren.


----------



## maggo86 (19. Januar 2010)

sattel und stütze waren bei mir auch drauf....das sind halt diese "ready for race"-parts;stütze und sattel sind bei mir auch direkt in die ecke geflogen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xstream301 (19. Januar 2010)

Hast Recht!

Als erstes werden eh die Stütze, der Sattel, die Kurbel, Kette und Kassette ausgetauscht... nach und nach


----------



## maggo86 (19. Januar 2010)

das versteh ich auch nicht,waren da früher nicht sogar mal parts von syntace dran,also zumindest die sattelstütze war doch früher bei cube immer von syntace oder irre ich mich??!!???!!??.....hab mich nämlich bei mir auch gewundert!


----------



## CeeAge87 (19. Januar 2010)

Mein Cube Reaction R1 Mag 2009...am Donnerstag bekommen, bisher nur ne andere Sattelstütze. Lenker wird noch geändert, der is mir zu schmal, jmd nen Tipp für mich? Pedale hab ich schon neue, kommen heute noch ran ( Shimano PD-M520)


----------



## S.D. (19. Januar 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Schönes Bike.
> Aber ne gewaltige Frechheit von Cube da serienmäßig so ne Billig-Stütze und Billig-Sattel zu montieren.



Im Gegensatz zu der Ritchey-Pro-Stütze, die ich schon hatte ist die RFR-Stütze deutlich besser und der Sattel ist doch ein Fizik-Sattel.
Was gibt´s denn dagegen einzuwenden?

Gruß


----------



## xstream301 (19. Januar 2010)

Fizik? Wär schön 

Aber Lenker und Vorbau sind von Syntace


----------



## barbarissima (19. Januar 2010)

Schöne neue Räder habt ihr


----------



## barbarissima (19. Januar 2010)

*Was tut man nicht alles, wenn man gerade kein Bike, bzw. Langeweile hat *


----------



## Unze77 (19. Januar 2010)

Natürlich gibt schönere und bessere Parts, aber die würden den Preis dann auch etwas ansteigen lassen. Ich denk mal so wie das Bike jetzt ist wirds nicht die Welt gekostet haben. Will nicht sagen daß es billig war, aber die 1500 Euro Marke wirds nicht überschritten haben. Das AMS gibts auch mit anderen Parts, aber dann kostets halt auch mehr.


----------



## michelix (19. Januar 2010)

kleine tour bei viel nebel heute

hat aber totzdem spaß gemacht)wie immer halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2010)

Schickes Bild  Ist das Colorkey oder wie das heisst


----------



## CeeAge87 (19. Januar 2010)

xstream301 schrieb:


> Fizik? Wär schön
> 
> Aber Lenker und Vorbau sind von Syntace




Bei mir war auch n Fizik Sattel Serienmäßig dabei.


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schickes Bild  Ist das Colorkey oder wie das heisst



Genauso heissts.

Wegen Stütze/sattel:
Naja, war doch schon immer so. Diese Scape/ready fpr race geschwüre sind eben auf den preiswerteren rädern drauf......Wer was anderes will legt mehr hin. ist bei allen marken so, fertig aus.


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. Januar 2010)

.. schade dass 2300â¬ preiswert sind... hab auf meinem ams 125 louise auch ne rfr stÃ¼tze... wird aber wohl gegen eine von syntace getauscht.. hat jemand andere empfehlungen? (ich leg die stÃ¼tze hier demnÃ¤chst mal auf die (post-)waage.. mich wird warsch der schlag treffen)

greetz


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (19. Januar 2010)

Wobei ich die Stütze gar nicht so schlecht finde, ist jedenfalls deutlich leichter als eine Easton EA30. 
Sie ist/war jedenfalls auch in der 2000.- Euro-Klasse montiert (AMS 100 Pro XT).


----------



## nullstein (19. Januar 2010)

Oha...da hab ich ja was losgetreten. Wollte keins eurer Bikes schlecht machen. Finde es nur schade bzw eher frech von Cube, dass die auf nen >2000 Bike nen 9 Sattel klatschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (19. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schickes Bild  Ist das Colorkey oder wie das heisst


Danke schön 
Bei Photobucket heißt das Color Splash  Ist aber sicher das Gleiche wie dein Colorkey


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. Januar 2010)

neeein hast du doch nicht ^^ ist ja auch ned unbedingt so gerechtfertigt.. so ein eher preislich niedriges produkt zu verbauen... was haltet ihr von der syntace p6? oder würdet ihr eine andere empfehlen? .. weiß nicht wie steht ihr zu carbon? würds nämlich voraussichtlich mit den carbon bat hebeln für die 07er louise mitbestellen


----------



## maggo86 (19. Januar 2010)

also ich stehe total auf carbon^^....schau mal in mein album die stütze heisst Saso mekkem 15ti(gibts aber auch in preiswerteren ausführungen)....und die ist amok geil wie ich finde....wiegt ca 180gr bei 400mm!!!


----------



## barbarissima (19. Januar 2010)

*Zwischendurch mal wieder ein Bild *


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Januar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> also ich stehe total auf carbon^^....schau mal in mein album die stütze heisst Saso mekkem 15ti(gibts aber auch in preiswerteren ausführungen)....und die ist amok geil wie ich finde....wiegt ca 180gr bei 400mm!!!



Die is zwar leichter, aber, wie ich finde, nicht so haltbar wie die P6 Carbon. Hatte die Saso an dem Scott, was ich einige Wochen gefahren habe und fand die P6 schon in dem kurzen Zeitraum besser. Gut, ich verstell die Stütze halt auch 2-3mal pro tour, aber egal....mit besser meine ich geschichten wie kratzanfälligkeit, usw...
Kann die P6 Carbon nur wärmstens ans herz legen! Und wenn ich auch in dieser Allmountain/enduro klasse absoluter carbion verfechter bin, so halt ich die Sattelstütze für ungefährlich, und von daher darf die gerne carbon sein.
Wie gesagt: P6 Carbon = TOP!....10000km, und ist wunderbar! (gut verkratzt, aber das ist normal...uaber selbst das noch in echt niedrigem ausmaß!)


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. Januar 2010)

hmm mal ein füchsiges würfelchen im warhole stil.. gefällt 


@ andi: genau an die hätt ich gedacht.. säh sicher auch lecker aus... ams mit carbon bat hebeln und carbon stütze und carbon spacern.. es wird langsam xD aber n leichtgewicht wirds trotzdem ned ^^

nuja.. mal schaun wann der geldbeutel mitmacht.. will auch teilweise auf xtr.. eigentlich.. bevor ich geld in ne xt kurbel setz... wird lieber gespart (glaub ich)


----------



## CeeAge87 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab die P6 auch und werd auch mal meine Meinung sagen wenn ich sie läönger habe, aber nach 300 km kann ich sagen echt top.


----------



## maggo86 (19. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Die is zwar leichter, aber, wie ich finde, nicht so haltbar wie die P6 Carbon. Hatte die Saso an dem Scott, was ich einige Wochen gefahren habe und fand die P6 schon in dem kurzen Zeitraum besser. Gut, ich verstell die Stütze halt auch 2-3mal pro tour, aber egal....mit besser meine ich geschichten wie kratzanfälligkeit, usw...
> Kann die P6 Carbon nur wärmstens ans herz legen! Und wenn ich auch in dieser Allmountain/enduro klasse absoluter carbion verfechter bin, so halt ich die Sattelstütze für ungefährlich, und von daher darf die gerne carbon sein.
> Wie gesagt: P6 Carbon = TOP!....10000km, und ist wunderbar! (gut verkratzt, aber das ist normal...uaber selbst das noch in echt niedrigem ausmaß!)



also ich kann bisher(ok erst 40km mit dem ding) nix schlechtes über die saso sagen.....verstellen tue ich den sattel sowieso nie...von daher dürfte es in sachen kratzer wohl auch net so schlimm sein!un haltbarkeit sehn wir mal!ich will mein bike halt deutlich unter 10kg bekommen deshalb durfte die saso nicht fehlen


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Januar 2010)

Jaja, klar. Aber Reaction/AMS/Stereo mit enduro ambitionen )) ist hallt doch was anderes. Das du den Sattel seltenst verstellst, ist mir klar


----------



## maggo86 (19. Januar 2010)

achso so war das gemeint...ok als enduro pilot^^ verstellt man häufiger den sattel als ich das stimmt wohl....sry falsch verstanden!

was zum schmunzeln^^ schön gemütl in der warmen wohnung,bei dem wetter tut ihm das gut^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. Januar 2010)

Die P6 ist schon klasse ,nur wenn man sie oft rauf und runter macht ist die schöne Optik dahin .Kratzer usw.Hoffe daher das Syntace bald eine versenkbare Sattelstütze auf den Markt bringt.Deshalb hab ich mir solange diese besorgt 34,9 KCNC 185gramm stabil und Kratzfest.



Gruss


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. Januar 2010)

hmm ich verstell ihn auch häufiger  auch wenns nur ein ams ist springen klappt teils ganz gut XD bin aber noch in übung 

meinst ich brauch angst um die p6 carbon haben? ich denk sobald die bricht bräucht ich auch ne neue alu stütze 

und eine frage noch: kann ich da meinen normalen schnellspanner dranlassen? oder was empfehlt ihr mir dazu?


----------



## maggo86 (19. Januar 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Die P6 ist schon klasse ,nur wenn man sie oft rauf und runter macht ist die schöne Optik dahin .Kratzer usw.Hoffe daher das Syntace bald eine versenkbare Sattelstütze auf den Markt bringt.Deshalb hab ich mir solange diese besorgt 34,9 KCNC 185gramm stabil und Kratzfest.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss



die sieht vom klemmprinzip genau aus wie die saso!


----------



## ghia (19. Januar 2010)

So, hab n kleines Update getätigt
Passend zu Thema quasi: Selli Italia SLR XC Gel Flow, Sixpack Nail, Hope Klemme und NC17 MG STD2 Pedale (Ich find die gut)




P.S. Bitte keine Witze über die Dirt Jumper


----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. Januar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> die sieht vom klemmprinzip genau aus wie die saso!


Jau haste recht

Hier hab ich sie her.


Impressum
www.superlight-bikeparts.de 
Udo Wiedemeier 
Schultenweg 84a 
45279 Essen
Deutschland 
Telefon: 0201 42 59 777    
Fax: 0201 42 59 776 
[email protected] 

Grüsse aus dem Pott


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Januar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hmm ich verstell ihn auch häufiger  auch wenns nur ein ams ist springen klappt teils ganz gut XD bin aber noch in übung
> 
> meinst ich brauch angst um die p6 carbon haben? ich denk sobald die bricht bräucht ich auch ne neue alu stütze
> 
> und eine frage noch: kann ich da meinen normalen schnellspanner dranlassen? oder was empfehlt ihr mir dazu?




Ne brauchst keine Angst haben. Die P6 wird nicht brechen. Ist nicht vollcarbon. Die hat nur "ausenrum" carbon; im inneren ist ein Alukern.
Und du kannst auch den normalen spanner nehmen, ich würd aber den syntace nehmen. Das ist der beste, der mir bis jetzt untergekommen ist! 
p6 4 President 
Btw: im vergleich zu andeen stüzen verkratzt die p6 nur oberflächig, und nicht ganz sooo tragisch


----------



## maggo86 (19. Januar 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Jau haste recht
> 
> Hier hab ich sie her.
> 
> ...



jo die seite kenne ich!vorallem haben die relativ bezahlbare preise!


----------



## HILLKILLER (19. Januar 2010)

Klassische Ansicht, aber warum keine Thomson Elite (Masterpiece)? 
Unkaputtbar und recht leicht, zwar kein Carbon, aber einfach zeitlos schön und zur Zeit auch preiswert zu bekommen


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Januar 2010)

...die thomson is halt sauteuer ... aber super !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (19. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...die thomson is halt sauteuer ... aber super !!!!



jo so um die 120euro hab ich sie glaube ich gestern im i-net entdeckt....is schon heftig,vorallem für ne alu stütze!


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Januar 2010)

Naja, die P6 ist ja auch nicht wirklich billiger 
und "für ne alu stütze" kannst dir auch schenken. Darauf kommts nicht an. Carbon kostet nicht mehr soviel, wie es einmal war. Klar, kostet immer noch mehr als alu, aber das was den preis bei so "high-end", bzw. nobel marken wie thomson ausmacht ist die machart, und die marke....Bei liteville zahlste ja auch den namen mit (also nur ein bsp.) 

Ps: Für komische Satzstellungen übernehm ich keine verantwortung! Schreib seit stunden an nem protokoll und blick nichts mehr 
Und wer fehler findet, darf ihn behalten


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Januar 2010)

...muss allerdings sagen - ich fahr die thomson am cube twilite und am cube ams , weil ich unbedingt eine ganz gerade haben wollte - beide hab ich für ca. 50 euro im ebay geschossen - klar , gebraucht , aber bei dieser stütze sieht man ja keine kratzer !!


----------



## HILLKILLER (20. Januar 2010)

Naja, die Thomson werden zurzeit "verramscht". Teilweise gibt es sie (Elite) für 70eu (hibike mal für 50eu) neu.
(wenn mehr zu bestellen ist, mal auf die Onlineshops von der Insel (UK) schauen, da hab ich meine fürs Zweitbike incl. Versand und Co. für 40eu bekommen  ) 

Sorry aber ich find die einfach klasse  

Eh die Bildpolizei auftaucht...nen Bild aus vergangender Zeit


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Januar 2010)

oh ja - bild ...hehe ......


----------



## powderliner (20. Januar 2010)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Naja, die Thomson werden zurzeit "verramscht". Teilweise gibt es sie (Elite) für 70eu (hibike mal für 50eu) neu.
> (wenn mehr zu bestellen ist, mal auf die Onlineshops von der Insel (UK) schauen, da hab ich meine fürs Zweitbike incl. Versand und Co. für 40eu bekommen  )
> 
> Sorry aber ich find die einfach klasse
> ...



Dein Rad sieht sehr geil aus. das grau hat einfach was nur die Manitou gefällt mir optisch nicht ganz.

ps. die Thomson ist auch einer meiner Favoriten. Hab noch eine Kurze vom Rennrad rumliegen leider zu kurz fürs MTB und am Rennrad hab ich mittlerweile leider 27,2mm daher passt sie nicht mehr. sollte mir wohl nen Tauschpartner suchen damit ich das hässliche Ritchey Teil loswerde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (20. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Was tut man nicht alles, wenn man gerade kein Bike, bzw. Langeweile hat *




tja. z.B. Foto's ohne Bike ins Netz stellen, oder komische Foto's produzieren, oder.......


Grüße vom Bodensee

P.S. Geh in den Brenzpark zum spazieren laufen...haha...


----------



## barbarissima (20. Januar 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> tja. z.B. Foto's ohne Bike ins Netz stellen, oder komische Foto's produzieren, oder.......
> 
> 
> Grüße vom Bodensee
> ...


Rentner-Rallye??? Niemals!!!


----------



## fuschnick (20. Januar 2010)

ghia schrieb:


> P.S. Bitte keine Witze über die Dirt Jumper


 
wieso, fährst du kein Dirt damit? 

sorry, musste sein... aber gefällt trotzdem dein LTD.


----------



## maggo86 (20. Januar 2010)

wetter war zwar nit berauschend aber ich musste einfach heut morgen raus^^.....mittlerweile hat es 40km aufem tacho juhu......


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2010)

schickes Bild  da gehört das Cube hin, nach draussen in den Wald


----------



## MilkyWayne (20. Januar 2010)

meins hat seit heute früh 1000km drauf  dafür dass ich es erst seit 7 monaten hab find ich des ganz ok.. bedenke man die zwangspause die ich aufgrund des metallplättchens an meinem schlüsselbein einlegen musste...

insgesamt hat der würfel jetzt also offiziell 2700 km  sprich es gibt in der nächsten session entweder n neues bike oder ne neue schaltung ^^ (voraussichtlich... mal guggen)

war heut auch 25 km unterwegs.. hab  vom tachostand mal ein bildle gemacht.. des gibts sobald ich die bilder vom handy runter hab


----------



## xstream301 (20. Januar 2010)

Nach 3000km ein neues Bike  Dann müsst ich meine Stadtschlampe also 3 Monate wechseln


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Januar 2010)

Dein rad is doch mit unter 3000 noch nicht austauschwürdig !?
Ich glaub ein Schaltwerk sollt dir reichen 

Mein Stereo ist noch keine 2 jahre und hat ü 10 000 (und das is nicht mein einziges rad )


----------



## idworker (20. Januar 2010)

*aha, was wollen die Vorredner damit sagen? Ganz klar, der Trend geht zum zweit-, dritt-, viert- oder wieviel auch immer Bike..*.


----------



## MilkyWayne (20. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Dein rad is doch mit unter 3000 noch nicht austauschwürdig !?
> Ich glaub ein Schaltwerk sollt dir reichen
> 
> Mein Stereo ist noch keine 2 jahre und hat ü 10 000 (und das is nicht mein einziges rad )



hmm ok.. war vielleicht etwas weit gegriffen, eig sollts ein schaltwerk tun (vielleicht wars so lieb zu mir dass die finanzen ne xtr ausstattung erlauben )

ein neues bike wird wohl noch ein weilchen warten dürfen und wird das bike, wenn dann eh nicht ersetzten, so wie ich das seh ^^

klar dass es nicht austauschwürdig ist.. da sollte wohl doch etwas mehr ins land ziehen xD

dann wrid mal nach verschleißteilen geguggt, leute sagt mal.. ich hab ein leichtes quietschen aus tretlagernähe vernommen vorhin  also kurbelbereich oder hoffentlich nur die pedale... sollte ich alles mal neu durchfetten?

bilder folgen übrigens gleich (die von vorhin) hab mein handy endlich wiedergefunden XD


denke mal mein bike bekommt heujahr auch ein paar merh kilometer zählen, jetzt wo ich auch im dunkel fahren kann und vorallem weil eine woche fränkische schweiz und noch ne weitere woche mit bike schon fest verplant sind

auf die abifahrt schau ich auch dass ichs irgendwie mitnehmen kann  (dürfen max 20kg mitnehmen.. sind 7 tage im sommer.. bike hat ca 12,5 könnt hinhauen ) ansonsten muss ich nur klickschuhe und - pedale mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghia (20. Januar 2010)

@fuschnick

...Danke, immer drauf auf´s schlimme


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Januar 2010)

*Habe mir heute die Schlammpackung gegeben.*





*Auf in den dunklen Wald.*




*Und wieder raus.*


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Januar 2010)

wg. deinem qietschen: Ich vermut jetzt einfach mal frech, dass du dein tretlager noch nicht druasen hattest. das solltest du mal tun!
Kurbel raus, tretlager raus. (vorsicht: evtl. feucht fröhliches erlebnis)
dann schön viel fett, alles zammm und dann tuts.
wobei quietschen?? könnten doch die pedale sein...naja. VBrunoxx hilft  (tretlager solltest trotzdem früher oder später machen, da du ein knacken nicht verhindern kannst. und das wird dann früher oder säter kommen.)


----------



## beuze1 (20. Januar 2010)

*ich glaub, im Februar gehe ich in den Ruhestand*
(die letzten 3 Saiten bestärken mich dazu.. mit wenigen ausnahmen)
.
.
.
*heute war der ICE SPIKER wieder gefordert
die ganzen Wege sind vereist...




nicht einfach zu fahren




die Enten haben trotzdem ihren Spaß 


*


----------



## MilkyWayne (20. Januar 2010)

hmm also beim direkten laufen lassen kommt nichts (desha km db weiß ich dass es glücklicherweise schonmal nichts mit den bremsen ist, und meine vermutung geht stark in richtung tretlager, weil ich auch wenn ich mit einem fuß ausgeklickt bin noch ein leichtes quietschen hab.. wie gesagt nicht laut, eig so ähnlich wie wenn einfach was an der bremse ist, also ein leichtes quasi "mitsingen"

also einfach mal tretlager nachfetten? und joa wenn ich grad dabei bin, mach ich den rest gleich mit. was vbrunox angeht.. wo bekomm ichs her und sollt ich mir auch gleich was gescheites für meine federelemente mitholen? (machs bisher mit nichts was jetzt speziell für federelemente gedacht wäre)

morgen oder übermorgen gibts jedenfalls ne winterwäsche.. gegen all das salz etc.

also vielen dank für die tipps und hier das bild von meinen 999,99 km (das nav vor hab ich seit einbau nicht verändert, deshalb stimmt der wert)






und so sah es zu dem zeitpunkt in meiner umgebung aus.. wohlgemerkt der schulweg XD

war aber blöd zu fahren.. hat ja gut draufgeregnet


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Januar 2010)

,,,ja , scheissig zu fahren, weil viel eis - waren aber auch ´n bisschen draussen spielen


----------



## barbarissima (20. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ich glaub, im Februar gehe ich in den Ruhestand*
> (die letzten 3 Saiten bestärken mich dazu.. mit wenigen ausnahmen)
> .
> .
> .


 
*Damit du noch mehr biken kannst, was? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Vergiss es! Gekniffen wird nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

PS: Das Schöne an vereisten Wegen ist, dass man den Wald ganz für sich alleine hat


----------



## barbarissima (20. Januar 2010)

*@Dämon:*
Auf dem mittleren Bild sieht der Wald so richtig gespenstig aus


----------



## Unze77 (20. Januar 2010)

Vereiste Wege gehn ja noch, aber eisige Baumwurzeln sind echt fies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (20. Januar 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


>



Ah du bist u.a. den Georgi Panorama Weg gefahren. Ist der mittlerweile wieder frei? Anfang Dezember haben die Herren in Grün da recht wild gehaust...


----------



## xstream301 (20. Januar 2010)

Geil dein Radel! Was wiegtn der LRS? Und was für einer is des?


----------



## Friecke (21. Januar 2010)

Hallöle,
benutzt Cube eigentlich RAL Farben, oder wie bekomme ich raus, in welchem "Grün" der Cube Schriftzug an einem 2009er AMS 125 lackiert ist?




Danke,
Friecke


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Januar 2010)

xstream301 schrieb:


> Geil dein Radel! Was wiegtn der LRS? Und was für einer is des?



Ist der Red Metal 1 und wiegt 1650g, bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Hat einen geilen Sound.
@Regenrohr ja der Georgi ist schon länger frei.
@Barbarissima ist leider nur ein kurzes Stück, aber wirklich schön anzusehen.


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Januar 2010)

Friecke schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> benutzt Cube eigentlich RAL Farben, oder wie bekomme ich raus, in welchem "Grün" der Cube Schriftzug an einem 2009er AMS 125 lackiert ist?
> 
> 
> ...



Müsste eigentlich Lackstifte dafür geben, musst mal bei deinem Cubehändler fragen, aber warum eigentlich, wenn du einen Kratzer weg hast kommt eh gleich der nächste.


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Januar 2010)

Dir wird nix übrig bleiben, als mit dem auge zu vergleichen, und den richtigen zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (21. Januar 2010)

...ich würd´mal auf die i-seite von cube geh´n und da die frage stellen - wenn du glück hast (kann dauern ...) , meldet sich einer ... sie MÜSSTEN es dir zumindest sagen können ..... hast du denn bereits probleme mit dem lack - bz. der pulverung ??? greez , k.


----------



## Friecke (21. Januar 2010)

Ne ne, keine Probleme oder Kratzer. 
Ich möchte gerne die "Umlenkhebel" in dem gleichen Grün lackieren lassen, hatte aber keine Lust dort das ganze Radel vorstellen zu müssen. Wenn es eine RAL Nummer gegeben hätte, wäre es einfacher gewesen. 

Danke schön,
Friecke


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2010)

es müsste RAL Schablonen geben .... damit könntest du vergleichen


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Januar 2010)

Im Autozubehörhandel gibt es die Lackvergleichskarten auf jeden Fall, da kannst du den auch mischen lassen, ist aber ein teurer Spaß.


----------



## barbarissima (21. Januar 2010)

Vor allem kann man sich da kein 100g-Töpchen mischen lassen, sondern muss gleich einen größeren Bottich abnehmen.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2010)

aber viele der RAL farben gibt es als Lackstift oder auch Spraydose ..... evtl. ist es ja kein so exotischer Farbton


----------



## idworker (22. Januar 2010)

einfach bei Cube einen Lackstift ordern. Bei mir wars zumindest kein Problem. Ging innerhalb eine Woche und der Farbton hat super gepasst.

Grüße vom Bodenesee


----------



## barbarissima (22. Januar 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> einfach bei Cube einen Lackstift ordern. Bei mir wars zumindest kein Problem. Ging innerhalb eine Woche und der Farbton hat super gepasst.
> 
> Grüße vom Bodenesee


 
Bei Cube geht was innerhalb von einer Woche????? Was ist denn mit denen los


----------



## *adrenalin* (22. Januar 2010)

wenn jemand lust auf mehr grün mit weiß an einem cube bzw. radon rahmen hat, kann ja mal auf meine signatur schauen/klicken!

oliver


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Januar 2010)

...das welthungerhilfe gedöns sieht ja ätzend aus ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JakobHornung (22. Januar 2010)

Mein Fritzz!


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Januar 2010)

..geile farb kombi - der sehr niedrige sattel sieht auf bildern immer ´n bisschen selsam aus , find´ich ....


----------



## Unze77 (22. Januar 2010)

Find ich auch, rauf mit dem Ding. Ist doch kein Dirt Jumper.


----------



## derAndre (22. Januar 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Find ich auch, rauf mit dem Ding. Ist doch kein Dirt Jumper.



Ich hab meine Sattelstütze gerade erst abgeägt damit ich sie auch so weit versenken kann und ich hab "nur" ein Stereo. 

@Jakob: Sieht geil aus. Auch mit den dicken Schluppen. Geile Farbe! Noch schwarze Kurbel vielleicht. Der Rahmen ist ziemlich lang, kann das sein? Der Lenker beim hinteren Bike wirkt brutal breit.


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. Januar 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Der Lenker beim hinteren Bike wirkt brutal breit.



Sieht aus wie der Race Face Atlas, der hat doch 785mm


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2010)

jap, wird ein race face sein...den werd ich mir als nächsten lenker wohl auch holen
Wegen dem Sattel: Beim bergab fahren muss der ganz rein! sonst hat man zu wenig freiraum! da kann jeder erzählen,was er will. aber das is ne tatsache. auf fotos kann man ihn bissl hochmachen, das stimmt


----------



## JakobHornung (22. Januar 2010)

Ich bin 1,70m groß, darum habe ich beim Downhill meinen Sattel immer drinnen. Und soo schlecht finde ich schaut das gar nicht aus. 

Ja, das ist der Race Face Atlas. Kann ich nur empfehlen! 

@derAndre: Der Rahmen ist Größe S. Vielleicht wirkt er deshalb so lang.


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Januar 2010)

ja , klar  muss der bei bergabfahren rein ... aber net fürs foto ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2010)

Zuviel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (22. Januar 2010)

um gottes willen! nein es ist nicht zuviel


ich fänds optisch sogar MEHR ALS GEIL!

aber is halt auch nur meine meinung  würde dann auch schauen, dass ich noch paar andere rote akzente reinbekomme.

ich würde sogar soweit gehen dass ich statt dem rotton einen orange ton verwenden würde.

schaus dir mal an.

greetz


edit: in etwa dieser farbton soll keine werbung sein  war nur das erste ergebnis bei google was genau den farbton hatte


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2010)

Nein. orange definitiv nicht.
Schwarz oder rot...
Da ich farbe mag, wollte ich mal weg vom "langweiligen" schwarz. und das einzige was in frage kommt (und vorallem von den felgen her auch zu bekommen ist) wäre rot. Ist halt ziemlich krass..
Ich will mir mal irgendwelche roten laufräder reinmachen. nur so um mal zu sehen, obs gut is, oder gar nicht geht...
Meinungen sind willkommen


----------



## beuze1 (22. Januar 2010)

*mein Amt neigt sich dem Ende zu..
aber nix des do troz 
Bilder gibts natürlich bis zum Ende


irgendwo im nirgendwo




wir müssen da lang




ich komm ja schon


*


----------



## barbarissima (22. Januar 2010)

Blauer Himmel und Cube  Wie sehr ich mich danach sehne 

Gut, dass du daran gedacht hast, mal wieder ein Kruzifix zu fotografieren  So´n bisschen was Sakrales macht sich ja immer ganz gut


----------



## barbarissima (22. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *mein Amt neigt sich dem Ende zu..*
> *aber nix des do troz *
> *Bilder gibts natürlich bis zum Ende*


 
Ja wie, Bilder gibt´s dann auch nicht mehr  Gehst du ins Kloster oder was?


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2010)

Ausserdem hab ich ja ein bild hochgeladen 
Morgen gibts wieder 
Edith: Ich glaub beutze hat einfach keine lust mehr??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (22. Januar 2010)

@andy : ..hmmm - ich find´s zu krass mit dem roten felgen ... würd lieber beim schwarz und dezent bleiben ... greez , k.


----------



## beuze1 (22. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ich glaub beutze hat einfach keine lust mehr??



ne, aber ich möcht echt wieder mehr fahren..


----------



## idworker (23. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ne, aber ich möcht echt wieder mehr fahren..



genau beuze wenn die anderen schon nicht mitgehen dann fahren wir zwei eben. Ich finds klasse mit Leuten zu fahren die auch wirklich Spaß haben und machen können


----------



## maggo86 (23. Januar 2010)

mann is das kalt heut gewesen unterwegs....bin extra schon um 9uhr los,war wohl die falsche entscheidung^^....war aber ok.....und 20km bei der kälte reichen auch voll und ganz!


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Januar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> mann is das kalt heut gewesen unterwegs....bin extra schon um 9uhr los,war wohl die falsche entscheidung^^....war aber ok.....und 20km bei der kälte reichen auch voll und ganz!



Bist du in Richtung Pur unterwegs gewesen?
Wie ist den der Streckenzustand dort im Moment?


----------



## bugfreak (23. Januar 2010)

Seit kurz vor Weihnachten mein neues spielzeug.
cube ams 100 cc messebike.
fährt sich ganz vorzüglich.
das bild ist vom 3. januar wo ich und ein kumpel 3 stunden durch den kaufunger wald geschliddert sind.


----------



## sepalot (23. Januar 2010)

Hi Freunde des Würfels! Heute hab ich es auch mal wieder geschafft, mich aufs Bike zu schwingen . Nur schade, dass es heute nicht wie versprochen sonnig war, sondern so trübe.







Aber Spaß hab ich mit meinem Fritzz trozdem immer .












Der Weiher ist zu ...






... Im Sommer schaut er eigentlich so aus (damals noch ohne Cube unterwegs gewesen).






Ganz schön anstrengend .






Teilweise waren die Wege aber auch derbe vereist. Aber heute sind von BMO endlich meine Schwalbe Ice Spiker gekommen. Schauen bestimmt ganz schön winzig aufm Fritzz aus (Downsizing von 2.4 auf 2.1). Na mal schauen, wie se sich fahren lassen. Neuschnee währe mir aber lieber als Eis .

lg
sepalot


----------



## Audix (23. Januar 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> ...



Schöne Vorahnung vom Sommer!
ichwillichwillichwill........ ........wieder Sommer!


----------



## Magic21 (23. Januar 2010)

Da sind doch meine Conti Spike Claw noch rechtzeitig gekommen, denn heute waren sie wirklich hilfreich. Der grösste Teil der Waldwege war total vereist.

Viele Grüsse an Alle
Magic21

*Conti Spike Claw bei -10°C auf Jungfernfahrt*
*




*

*Stehen oder Laufen ist mir hier zu gefährlich gewesen, da fahr ich doch lieber gleich weiter und lasse die Spikes ins Eis fressen.*


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Januar 2010)

..und , wie bewähren sich die conti spikes ??? hatte auch überlegt , welche zu holen - sind vom preis her ja okay - im gegensatz zu den schwalbe .. greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (23. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..und , wie bewähren sich die conti spikes ??? hatte auch überlegt , welche zu holen - sind vom preis her ja okay - im gegensatz zu den schwalbe .. greez , k.


 
Bin heute damit die ersten 50km gefahren und bin total zufrieden.
Die Wege waren stellenweise so vereist, dass es ohne Spikes wohl sehr gefährlich geworden wäre. 
Grip - einfach geil - reintreten und nix dreht durch.
Schon für den heutigen Tag hat sich der Kauf gelohnt.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## beuze1 (23. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ja wie, gehst du ins Kloster oder was?


*warum nicht, wenn die Damen hübsch sind..

aber heut bin ich erst mal Biken gegangen, schöne Winter-Tour
über 60km und 800hm




die Wege waren überwiegend gut zu fahren




nachdem ich auf Temperatur war- erstmal ein Fußbad..




brrrrrr..ganz schön frisch




Kloster-Beuze




Eglofs- zeit sich aufzuwärmen




das Cube nimmt solange ein Sonnenbad




schöner Tag unter blauem Himmel..

*


----------



## sepalot (23. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *schöner Tag unter blauem Himmel..*


 
neidisch!!!


----------



## m.rr (23. Januar 2010)

@trek6500: also das da lässt sich mit den Conti Spike Claw 240 fahren!









@beuze: warum is die ganze Sonne immer bei Dir und hier die ganzen Wolken ??? Aber ich gönn's Dir! 






hier noch 'n Cube und 'n Baum  

LG
Michael


----------



## barbarissima (23. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *warum nicht, wenn die Damen hübsch sind..*


 
*Hübsch aber keusch*


----------



## m.rr (23. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Hübsch aber keusch*



   ...ob ihm das gefällt???


----------



## beuze1 (23. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Hübsch aber keusch*



*dachte ich mir auch, beim Gespräch mit Frau Oberin.. *


----------



## maggo86 (23. Januar 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bist du in Richtung Pur unterwegs gewesen?
> Wie ist den der Streckenzustand dort im Moment?



ja die bin ich teilweise gefahrn...es geht,nass an einigen stellen gefroren und im tieferen wald auch noch etwas schnee!...aber lässt sich gut fahrn!.....kommst du aus der gegend??


----------



## Somnus (23. Januar 2010)

War heut auch mal Draußen meinen Würfel endlich wieder Gassi fahren. 





Morgen geht's weiter

Gruß
Somnus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lachnitt (24. Januar 2010)

*Jungfernfahrt - Radpause*






*Da sind wir vorbei gekommen*





*Im Dunkeln zu Hause*






Das mit dem Fotoapparat lern' ich wohl nicht mehr, Schbass hat ich trotzdem, mit dem neuen Gerät 
Darauf habe ich jetzt fast 3 Monate gewartet...

Lachnitt


----------



## RSR2K (24. Januar 2010)

Hi,

hast Du den Lenker und Vorbau gewechselt?


----------



## barbarissima (24. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *dachte ich mir auch, beim Gespräch mit Frau Oberin.. *


 
*Boah  In so Gewändern rennen die in dem Kloster rum? **Sehr fesch  *
*Zieh aber das Häubchen nicht so tief ins Gesicht *


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Januar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> ja die bin ich teilweise gefahrn...es geht,nass an einigen stellen gefroren und im tieferen wald auch noch etwas schnee!...aber lässt sich gut fahrn!.....kommst du aus der gegend??



Bin aus Oppen ist in der Nähe vom Losheimer Stausee, fahre aber ab und zu in deiner Gegend.


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier schneit es wieder wie blöd. Auch wenn ich weiss, dass ich nur lustig rumrutschen werde , versuch ich heute trotzdem wieder ne kleine Tour und werde euch mit Bildern versorgen .

Obwohl wenn man Beuzes "Karibik"Bilder sieht .... das ist sooooo ungerecht. Ich will auch tolles Wetter haben 

@Lachnitt: Cooles Gerät . Hast du Dein Gerät vom Bikeloft Jan ? Ich bin mir sicher wir treffen uns mal im Idsteiner Land und machen mal ne schöne Tour.

Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Januar 2010)

*Bei mir war gestern Schrauben angesagt und anschließend gab es noch eine Probefahrt über 40 km.*





[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (24. Januar 2010)

ich probiere heut auch wieder mein glück obwohl bei uns auch wieder neuschnee gefallen ist und leider vorher etwas glatteis mitrunter gekommen ist,bin mal  gespannt könnte interessant werden mit ralphi/roni.......


----------



## Molle88 (24. Januar 2010)

Juhu mein neus "The One" ist da. Kommen jetzt noch andere Pedalen rauf und dann kanns los gehen. Erste Probefahrt war schon ma geil...


----------



## mrmind (24. Januar 2010)

hallo cube gemeinde,
bin seit wenigen tage stolzer besitzer eines ams 125 - bilder folgen in bälde...

@molle88:
schickes teil - bin etwas neidisch 
das steck-schutz-stummelchen hinten sieht klasse aus - was is das denn für ein fabrikat?
-
hals und beinbruch


----------



## kube (24. Januar 2010)

Das  steck-schutz-stummelchen ist schon serienmäßig dran!


----------



## Molle88 (24. Januar 2010)

Das ist der Dämpferschutz von Cube. Ist aber glaub ich nur bei den Stings serienmäßig. Bei allen anderen ist der nicht inklu. Hab ich aber gleich umsonst dazugeordert, sollte bei dem Preis ja auch keine Frage sein....


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Januar 2010)

Aktuelle Evolutionsstufe:





Es schneit wieeeeder Jetzt wo der schnee fast weg war, und alles voller eis muss es wieder anfangen, so dass man das eis nichmall mehr sieht!
Btw: Auch mit meinen reifen kommt man mit der richtigen technik hoch/runter!


----------



## Magic21 (24. Januar 2010)

Heute hatten die Spike Claw's nochmals ordentlich zu tun.

Viele Grüsse
an alle Winterbiker
Magic21

P.S. Schöne Bikes habt Ihr da.


----------



## Ponydieb (24. Januar 2010)

Heute bei 0° und frischem Schnee 
Ohne Spikes und mit auf die Fresse legen


----------



## Ostwandlager (24. Januar 2010)

ganz fein...willkommen


Molle88 schrieb:


> Juhu mein neus "The One" ist da. Kommen jetzt noch andere Pedalen rauf und dann kanns los gehen. Erste Probefahrt war schon ma geil...


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute hat´s mal wieder so richtig Spaß gemacht. Der Rote Teufel wollte wieder raus ....




... und im Schnee spielen.





Die Trails haben richtig Laune gemacht.




Winterwunderland Eschenhahn




Eine runde Sache heute.




Zu Hause wieder angekommen, habe ich mich auf einen schönen Latte Macchiato gefreut. Aber Pustekuchen, Kassiopaia wollte den selber trinken, wegen der vielen Milch.




Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lachnitt (24. Januar 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Lachnitt: Cooles Gerät . Hast du Dein Gerät vom Bikeloft Jan ? Ich bin mir sicher wir treffen uns mal im Idsteiner Land und machen mal ne schöne Tour.
> 
> Nee, leider konnten Jan und Kai kein 09er mehr besorgen, bin trotzdem öfter da. Schätze auch das wir uns hier mal über den Weg laufen, ob zufällig oder geplant
> 
> ...


----------



## beuze1 (24. Januar 2010)

Lachnitt schrieb:


> Und beim nächsten mal habe ich das Stereo auch wieder dabei






*das will ich mal glauben..*


----------



## xstream301 (25. Januar 2010)

Heute mal das Cube "entweiht" bzw. geweiht 
Hohemark>Feldberg und zurück... war vereist, aber sowasvon! Und keiner von uns hatte Spikes... der Kollege hatte noch nichtmal eine Vernünftige Gabel... ging aber trotzdem


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Januar 2010)

*He Jungs...wo sind den die Helme*


----------



## maggo86 (25. Januar 2010)

guten morgen^^.....bei uns liegen wieder ca.5-10cm neuschnee und ich könnt kotzen dachte das wäre solangsam vorbei mit dem weißen zeugs!....naja muss man durch;ich berichte und mache fotos für euch!bin dann mal so für 2-3h aufem bike^^!.........ciao


----------



## regenrohr (25. Januar 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Die *Trails* haben richtig Laune gemacht.



mal eine Frage am Rande:
Was ist ein trail? Für mich ein schmaler Pfad / Wanderweg, wie es ja auch die Herkunft beschreibt und das auf dem Bild ist doch ein normaler Waldweg.... 

da es hier aber um Bilder geht (der Sattel war nur soweit draussen, weil ich das Rad mit einem Bekannten getauscht habe ):


----------



## beuze1 (25. Januar 2010)

*war heut morgen auch schon Brötchen holen..
32km/500hm bei nur leichtem Schneefall..*


----------



## maggo86 (25. Januar 2010)

so wieder zu hause!.....also an manchen stellen waoh sag ich nur......racing ralph und rocket ron sind nur bedingt schnee tauglich!....wenn man weiss wie sie zu fahren sind ok,aber ansonsten gefährlich!!!...totzdem wars schön^^


----------



## fuschnick (25. Januar 2010)

hi, kann mir jemand sagen ob sich der LTD Rahmen seit 2008 geändert hat? Ist die Geometrie noch die gleiche? kann auf der hp nichts zu den alten finden.

sorry beuze, beim nächsten mal gibts wieder Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (25. Januar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *war heut morgen auch schon Brötchen holen..*
> *32km/500hm bei nur leichtem Schneefall..*


 
*Das muss aber ein verdammt guter Bäcker sein*







maggo86 schrieb:


> so wieder zu hause!.....also an manchen stellen waoh sag ich nur......racing ralph und rocket ron sind nur bedingt schnee tauglich!....wenn man weiss wie sie zu fahren sind ok,aber ansonsten gefährlich!!!...totzdem wars schön^^


 
*....wo es so gute Winterreifen gibt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mit denen muss man dann auch nicht so vorsichtig fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Januar 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> mal eine Frage am Rande:
> Was ist ein trail? Für mich ein schmaler Pfad / Wanderweg, wie es ja auch die Herkunft beschreibt und das auf dem Bild ist doch ein normaler Waldweg....



So ist es ... der Weg ist etwa 1 meter breitl und als Fußweg angelegt  ... sieht auf dem Foto evtl. breiter aus wie er ist. Eigentlich aber auch egal. Hat Spaß gemacht, da runter zu sausen


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Januar 2010)

*Bei sehr nassem Neuschnee, war es Heute Sau glatt!!!*


----------



## barbarissima (25. Januar 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Bei sehr nassem Neuschnee, war es Heute Sau glatt!!!*


 
Sieht aber trotzdem schön aus


----------



## ghia (25. Januar 2010)

Könnt ihr nicht mal alle für ne woche aufhören zu fahren? Bin so neidisch Wollte eben noch ne runde drehen aber bei aktuellen -12grad (gefühlte -18grad) hällt man das nur ne halbe Stunde auf dem Bike aus. Macht echt keinen Spaß wenn beim Fahren der Bowdenzug zum Schaltwerk einfriert. Scheiß Winter...


----------



## Faulesau (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo again...

ich habe mich nochmals getraut neu anzumelden.
vor knapp einem jahr war ich schon mal dabei hatte meinen account aber rasch gelöscht...
ihr ward mir einfach zu hart...
BEUZE lachte mich damals aus als ich sagte das ich mit dem shuttlebus den feldberg raufmache....
ICH BIN NUR WEGEN DIR MIT MUSKELKRAFT da hoch gefahren...

AIRMATIC behauptete sogar ich hätte mir das falsche rad gekauft...ein fritzz für frankfurt...tztztz
als ich dann beobachte das sich airmatic neuerdings von seinem AMS getrennt hat und sich ein fritzz besorgt hat weiss ich das nur der neid gesprochen hat.

so ihr harten kerle...
nen foto soll es sein, aber bitte in HDR.

PS: ich hasse euch, nur weil ihr die bessere umgebung habt heisst das noch lang nicht das ich fahrradfahren kann
















HIHI...habe mir pedale kekauft, kennt jemand UNION-Pedale?
das waren früher die dinger mit zwei dicken gummiklötzen mit katzenaugen drann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Januar 2010)

Springst vonner brücke, wenn ich dir sage, dass du HDR (genauso wie ich) noch üben musst und du definitiv die falschen reifen fährst. man.....racing ralph aufm enduro :rolleys:
ansonsten 
oke..bremsen und so liesen sich noch diskutieren Aber nich, dass du gelich wieder weg bist


----------



## idworker (25. Januar 2010)

heute mein Motto....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-_xXfjB3AM"]YouTube- Tim Toupet - Fliegerlied ( So ein schÃ¶ner Tag )[/ame]

cheers


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Januar 2010)

Son freak
Hörst das ernsthaft?


----------



## idworker (25. Januar 2010)

hallo, bei uns ist fasnet und so....


----------



## Faulesau (25. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Springst vonner brücke, wenn ich dir sage, dass du HDR (genauso wie ich) noch üben musst und du definitiv die falschen reifen fährst. man.....racing ralph aufm enduro :rolleys:
> ansonsten
> oke..bremsen und so liesen sich noch diskutieren Aber nich, dass du gelich wieder weg bist


 

jetzt geht das schon wieder los...mann, lass mich doch mit dem leben was ich für richtig halte.
die scheiss standart FAT-ALBERT haben mir einfach einen zu hohen rollwiderstand...ich muss halt wie ich schon geschrieben hatte auf geteerter strasse fahren bevor ich in den wald komme.
und die dinger rollen einfach geil.
und ich kann es nicht leiden wenn hier gewisse standarts als maß der dinge angesehen werden...nein ich töte dich nicht...ich mag dich ja

und zum thema HDR habe ich mit den fotos sicher übungsbedarf, das motiv mit dem schnee ist aber auch nicht geeignet als HDR foto.
da überwiegen einfach die im winter üblichen hellen bis grauen bereiche...
wenn die sonne scheint gibt es mehr kontraste.

hier mal ein "OFF TOPIC" HDR bild.


----------



## barbarissima (25. Januar 2010)

Faulesau schrieb:


> ...
> AIRMATIC behauptete sogar ich hätte mir das falsche rad gekauft...ein fritzz für frankfurt...tztztz
> als ich dann beobachte das sich airmatic neuerdings von seinem AMS getrennt hat und sich ein fritzz besorgt hat weiss ich das nur der neid gesprochen hat.
> 
> ...


 
Als Frankfurter hast du den Taunus direkt hinterm Haus. Das ist doch eigentlich gar keine sooo schlechte Umgebung  Und da sollte es eigentlich genügend Trails für dein Fritzz geben 

PS: Was ist denn HDR


----------



## Faulesau (25. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Als Frankfurter hast du den Taunus direkt hinterm Haus. Das ist doch eigentlich gar keine sooo schlechte Umgebung  Und da sollte es eigentlich genügend Trails für dein Fritzz geben
> 
> PS: Was ist denn HDR


 
das erkläre ich dir gleich...muss nur paar fotos hochladen.

EDIT:

also, man braucht ein stativ.
dann machst du fotos von einem objekt in unterschiedlichen belichtungen.
5 bilder wobei das erste unterbelichtet ist...das letzte überbelichtet,
das mitlere entspricht der normalen belichtung und die anderen liegen dazwichen.

soooo....nun hast du eine belichtungsreihe mit etwa 5 fotos.
jetzt brauchst du am besten das programm PHOTOMATIX, das fügt eben alle 5 bilder zu einem zusammen.

selbst ein uninterassantes motiv wird zum AHA erlebnis...

hier ein beispiel der "belichtungsreihe"






Photoshop kann das im prinzip auch aber bei weitem nicht so schnell oder so schön wie PHOTOMATIX

wieder offtopic aber nur zur erklärung.
hier meine gartenhütte...mal ohne CUBE


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Januar 2010)

Das





oder das





HDR sind bilder, die jeweils unterschiedlich belichtet sind bereinander gelegt und bearbeitet...also ganz ganz kurz
Hilfreich kanns z.b. bei räumen seinn. auf dem bild oben z.b....
Die dunklen bereiche sind zu dunkel. die hellen zu hell. also macht man drei aufnahmen. eins überbelichtet (dunkle stellen werden hell genug), eins zu kurz belichtet ( helle stellen werden dunkel genug) und eins, was nen mittelwert bietet. übereinander gelegt haste den vorteil, dass du weder zu dunkle, noch zu helle stellen hast  solll also das wiederspiegeln, was du sehen kannst 
Aber da ich das jetzt seit genau einer woche mache, brauche ich noch übung..

Können natürlich auch andere programme......und wiviele bilder du machst hängt von dir ab. Die kunst besteht (finde ich zumindest) darin, durch schatten, lichtwinkel, etc. die fabren und eine art stimmung so zu vermitteln wie sie in wirklichkeit sind..
Edith: Oder du machst halt das gegenteil....also lässt irgendwas ganz unwirklich wirken


----------



## barbarissima (25. Januar 2010)

Danke für´s Erklären  
*Hüstel* aber wenn HDR hier Standard wird, dann werde ich auch ins Kloster ziehen


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Januar 2010)

Jaja, immer dem beutze nach Glaubst denn, dass es da auch mönche gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (25. Januar 2010)

hdr wird sicher kein standard werden  allein deshalb weil die bilder die du hier siehst den tollen bild effekt garnicht durch hdr sondern lediglich durch so genanntes tone-mapping bekommen 

ein hdr bild sieht aus wie ein ganz normales, da der dynamikumfang der bei einem hdr ensteht so hoch ist, dass es kein monitor anzeigen kann (obwohl hab schonmal von einem gelesen der so nen abartigen dynamikumfang hatte.. allerdings nicht bezahlbar)

aber ok lassen wir das fachgesimpel der fotographie und ihrer bearbeitung und widmen wir uns wieder unseren rädern 

bildle von mir folgt später warscheinlich noch, muss für kunst noch paar bilder machen und versuch das bike mit reinzubeziehen.


----------



## barbarissima (25. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Jaja, immer dem beutze nach Glaubst denn, dass es da auch mönche gibt?


 
Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass ich in Beuzes Kloster gehe  Das kann ich ihm nicht antun


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Januar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hdr wird sicher kein standard werden  allein deshalb weil die bilder die du hier siehst den tollen bild effekt garnicht durch hdr sondern lediglich durch so genanntes tone-mapping bekommen
> 
> ein hdr bild sieht aus wie ein ganz normales, da der dynamikumfang der bei einem hdr ensteht so hoch ist, dass es kein monitor anzeigen kann (obwohl hab schonmal von einem gelesen der so nen abartigen dynamikumfang hatte.. allerdings nicht bezahlbar)
> 
> ...



 So schauts aus...wobei ich die mölglcihkeiten via tonemapping schon ziemlich kuhl finde 

@ Bärbel: Wer sagt denn, dass es beutze stört Oke, vll. hat er schiss, dass du ihm die nonnen klaust, aber des führt jetzt zu weit


----------



## Faulesau (25. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Danke für´s Erklären
> *Hüstel* aber wenn HDR hier Standard wird, dann werde ich auch ins Kloster ziehen


 
kann mich dir zwar gut vorstellen in der schwarzen kutte mit dem häubchen aufn kopf...

aber warum versuchst du HDR fotografie nicht mal selbst...bevor du keuch wirst

ist doch ganz einfach und soll hier ja auch kein standart werden, vielmehr erzeugt es zumindest bei mir einen effekt der mich staunen lässt.

hasst du ein stativ..das entsprechende progi zb. photomatix...
dann nimm doch mal 5 bilder auf und mische diese im HDR.

ich finds geil.

hier noch ein beispiel...total oftopic...gilt nur als anreiz...um zu sehen was mit HDR alles machbar ist.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Januar 2010)

ohne gescheite kammera- nix gutes HDR...und ohne interesse und viel reinlesen kommt auch nie was gescheites bei rum. Sooo easy ises jetzt auch nicht ne vernünftige HDR aufnahmezu produzieren!
Aber egal,...schluss! fotos! sonst ist beutze bald bei den nonnen!


----------



## Faulesau (25. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ohne gescheite kammera- nix gutes HDR...


 
das ist käse, lass dir das nicht von den herstellern einimpfen, vonwegen teuer taucht viel...
vielmehr die geduld und das verständniss der bedienungsanleitung und deren umfang führt zu guten fotos...
was nutzt die beste CAM wenn ich keine ahnung über ihre möglichkeiten habe.

ich bin davon überzeugt mit meiner relativ preiswerten SX110 richtig gute fotos zu machen...vorrausgestzt man nutzt ihre möglichkeiten.

und dann gibt es ja auch noch gehackte firmware (die nicht illegal ist) um alle funktionen einer preiswerten camera freizuschalten.


----------



## invincible (25. Januar 2010)

Faulesau schrieb:


>




Racing Ralph auf einem Fritzz und das im Winter. Na dann viel Spass.


----------



## sepalot (25. Januar 2010)

*Zeigt her eure Cubes**!!!!*

*Also mach ich es mal:*





















für solche Diskussionen gibt es eigentlich einen extra Fotobereich hier im Forum (langsam nimmts überhand)



lg
sepalot


----------



## Faulesau (25. Januar 2010)

invincible schrieb:


> Racing Ralph auf einem Fritzz und das im Winter. Na dann viel Spass.


 
ein bisschen mehr selbstvertrauen würde dir sicher gut stehen...frag mal deine frau ob du darfst

du sollst ja auch nicht deine defizite offenbaren...tut mir ja leid das du kein fritzz hast...
geschweige denn unfähig bist ein fritzz mit racing-ralph auf frankfurter schnee zu fahren...

hallo....ich lebe nicht in den alpen.

darf ich dennoch reifen meiner wahl auf mein fahrrad montieren oder seit ihr alle so engstirnig?

gerne nehme ich als geschenk einen 2ten laufradsatz mit anderen reifen entgegen...
mannnnnnn...lasst mich doch einfach mal was anderes probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (26. Januar 2010)

Faulesau schrieb:


> vor knapp einem jahr war ich schon mal dabei hatte meinen account aber rasch gelöscht...



*bitte nimm Deine HDR-Bagger-Bilder..
und mach das nochmal..*


----------



## xstream301 (26. Januar 2010)

Faulesau schrieb:


> ein bisschen mehr selbstvertrauen würde dir sicher gut stehen...frag mal deine frau ob du darfst
> 
> du sollst ja auch nicht deine defizite offenbaren...tut mir ja leid das du kein fritzz hast...
> geschweige denn unfähig bist ein fritzz mit racing-ralph auf frankfurter schnee zu fahren...
> ...


 
yes dude! war auch am sonntag oben mit nobbys... alle die vorbeifuhren schüttelten nur den kopf  ich hätte aber lieber spikes gehabt  egol


----------



## barbarissima (26. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> So schauts aus...wobei ich die mölglcihkeiten via tonemapping schon ziemlich kuhl finde
> 
> @ Bärbel: Wer sagt denn, dass es beutze stört Oke, vll. hat er schiss, dass du ihm die nonnen klaust, aber des führt jetzt zu weit


 
Was soll ich denn mit den Nonnen  Die kann er alle haben


----------



## fuschnick (26. Januar 2010)

Faulesau schrieb:


> PS: ich hasse euch, nur weil ihr die bessere umgebung habt heisst das noch lang nicht das ich fahrradfahren kann


 
den spruch find ich gut..

wieso eigentlich so empfindlich faulesau, mit kritik musst du schon umgehen wenn du dein bike hier reinstellst.


----------



## Ponydieb (26. Januar 2010)

Faulesau schrieb:


> ein bisschen mehr selbstvertrauen würde dir sicher gut stehen...frag mal deine frau ob du darfst
> 
> du sollst ja auch nicht deine defizite offenbaren...tut mir ja leid das du kein fritzz hast...
> geschweige denn unfähig bist ein fritzz mit racing-ralph auf frankfurter schnee zu fahren...
> ...



Wenn Du keine Antwort willst solltest Du vieleicht einfach nix schreiben


----------



## beuze1 (26. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn mit den Nonnen  Die kann er alle haben



*Bärbel hat,s nicht so mit den Nonnen...
dann schon eher..

http://www.amoeba.com/dynamic-images/blog/judas_priest_-_british_steel_a.jpg





aber last uns zurück zu den Cubes kommen, bevor ich mir selber einen
Verweis der Bilderpolizei geben muß..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Januar 2010)

Ich bin verliebt 





Ob es was ernstes wird


----------



## NexusMP (26. Januar 2010)

jo, das wird was ernstes!
bei mir hatte es auch so angefangen und anfang februar kommt hoffentlich mein stereo (rx 2010 in 16") an. ich bin im endeffekt nicht beim fritzz geblieben aber infiziert wurde ich ')

Edit: Bilder folgen hoffentlich schon diese oder nächste woche, denn länger halte ich es nicht mehr aus^^


----------



## CeeAge87 (26. Januar 2010)

Ich hab gehört, der Fritzz soll in einer Beziehung weniger auf die inneren Werte achten, als auf einen prall gefüllten Geldbeutel, wie so manche Frauen von Herr Bohlen auch 
Aber wenn man diese Vorrausetzung erfüllt, wird daraus eine Beziehung die seinesgleichen sucht.


----------



## barbarissima (26. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin verliebt
> 
> [Bild von Fritzz]
> Ob es was ernstes wird


 
Wie lange schleichst du jetzt schon um dieses Fahrrad herum? Doch bestimmt schon seit einem Jahr  
Gib dir einen Ruck und tu´s einfach  Augen zu und durch


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Januar 2010)

Faulesau schrieb:


> ein bisschen mehr selbstvertrauen würde dir sicher gut stehen...frag mal deine frau ob du darfst
> 
> du sollst ja auch nicht deine defizite offenbaren...tut mir ja leid das du kein fritzz hast...
> geschweige denn unfähig bist ein fritzz mit racing-ralph auf frankfurter schnee zu fahren...
> ...



Brauchst du aufmerksamkeit ?   (wem das treeten bis zum wald, mit angebrachten reifen zu schwer is, hätte sich vll. kein fritzz kaufen sollen)

Und mzaskar: Hör mal auf die bärbel! die hat recht!


----------



## sepalot (26. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin verliebt
> 
> 
> Ob es was ernstes wird


 

Jaaaaaaaa - es muss!  

lg
(fritzz-reitender) sepalot


----------



## sepalot (26. Januar 2010)

Heute hatte ich frei und konnte eine Ausfahrt, rund um und auf den Waldstein unternehmen. Ja, sogar die Sonne kam heute mal raus .

Richtig schön Winter. Weiß bis in die Astspitzen .
























Es ist ein ziemlicher eisiger Wind. Vielleicht umkehren? ...






... Nein es geht natürlich weiter! 






Der sonst rot-weiße Sendeturm passt sich seiner Umgebung an.






"Nein! Geh da nicht rein! Das ist eine Falle!" 






Das Fritzz und die Bären fühlen sich von diesem Bärenfang irgendwie angezogen. 












Heute wahren die Ice Spiker zur Jungfernfahrt unterwegs.






Ja, man hat schon ordentlich Grip mit ihnen auf gefrorenem Grund . Aber sie schauen trotzdem, wie Kinderbereifung auf nem Enduro aus .













lg
sepalot


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Januar 2010)

Schöne Bilder, der Wind ist heute wirklich übel kalt.


----------



## NexusMP (26. Januar 2010)

ebenfalls danke für die schönen bilder!! sieht echt malerisch aus!
da hat jemand eine gute cam und zugleich talent für diese fotografiererei ')

edit: ja na back mir doch einen nen storch!? hier waren doch eben noch schöne bilder von sepalot? wegen denen hatte ich ich doch bedankt? jetzt sind ie weg, hm... @ Dämon, weisst du wo sie sind? du hattest doch auch schon was dazu geschrieben??

edit2: ah! anscheinend wollte mein opera die bilder nicht ein zweites mal laden^^ jetzt tut er es wieder... wunderbar. ich bin jedenfalls beruhigt, dass ich nicht shizophren bin, danke Dämon!


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Januar 2010)

geh mal eine Seite zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (26. Januar 2010)

@ Dämon und NexusMP

Vielen Dank für die Blumen!


----------



## maggo86 (26. Januar 2010)

nach getaner arbeit im nachtlager!war eine nasse tour deshalb der stellplatz im warmen keller und auf gepolsterten füßen^^.....


----------



## m.rr (26. Januar 2010)

...ja schöne Bilder @sapelot. Hab mal zwei Jahre in Bayreuth gelebt. Das ist ne schöne Stadt, mir viel sehr schöner Landschaft drumherum. Wehmut  hab mich sehr wohl da gefühlt. 
Naja, ist schon über zehn Jahre her. 

Grüße
M.


----------



## scottransom (26. Januar 2010)

Mein altes:


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Januar 2010)

@sepalot

Toll Bilder , da werde ich richtig neidisch.Leider muss ich es gerade im Flachland aushalten. Radel für mich mit und lass es krachen ! 

Grüße vom Niederrhein


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (27. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin verliebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jetzt hat der schon wieder fast mein neues Bike gepostet, is ja halb schon mal fertig....






Heute kommen die LR und dann wirds fertig zusammen geschraubt. 

Evtl. wenn ich diese Woche noch Zeit hab, dann mach ich ordentliche Bilder, grins.....


----------



## mzaskar (27. Januar 2010)

Jetzt mach mich noch wuschig, ich sabbere ja jetzt schon und kann nachts nicht schlafen 
Evolution in Cube 
Mein erstes Cube:




Mein zweites Cube:




Mein drittes Cube:

t.b.c.


----------



## sepalot (27. Januar 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> ...ja schöne Bilder @sapelot. Hab mal zwei Jahre in Bayreuth gelebt. Das ist ne schöne Stadt, mir viel sehr schöner Landschaft drumherum. Wehmut  hab mich sehr wohl da gefühlt.
> Naja, ist schon über zehn Jahre her.
> 
> Grüße
> M.


 
Aha! Ja das Bayreuther Umland ist zum Biken schon recht gut geeignet. Vorallem ist es abwechslungsreich von der Vegitation her. 



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @sepalot
> 
> Toll Bilder , da werde ich richtig neidisch.Leider muss ich es gerade im Flachland aushalten. Radel für mich mit und lass es krachen !
> 
> Grüße vom Niederrhein


 
Also, wenn es jetzt noch jemand sagt, dann galub ich es vielleicht .

Für dich mit radeln. Geht klar! 

lg
sepalot


----------



## sepalot (27. Januar 2010)

So, habe heute meinen gestrigen Tag Freischicht, auf die ganze Woche ausweiten können . Also war heute *Wintertraum die 2te* angesagt .

Der Fichtelsee, am Fuße des Ochsenkopfes, in schöner Winteridylle und der Würfel wacht darüber .






So traumhaft waren heute die meisten meiner Wege .






Am Südufer des Fichtelsees. Im Hintergrund streckt sich der alte Abhörturm der US-Armee, auf dem Schneeberg in die Sonne. Der Schneeberg mach im Moment nicht nur seinen Namen aller Ehren, er ist auch Frankens höchste Erhebung mit 1051m ü. NN.






Das Panorama: Schneeberg (links), Nußhardt (Mitte - über Sattelspitze) und die Platte (rechts).












Der nördliche Fichtelsee mit Übergang ins Moor.


















So, nun auf der anderen Seite des Ochsenkopfes. Das Fritzz sonnt sich ein bisschen.






Hier streckt sich der Sendeturm des Bayerischen Rundfunks in die Höhe. Der Ochsenkopf ist der zweithöchste Berg im Fichtelgebirge mit 1024m ü. NN.






Jetzt aber weiter, langsam wirds kalt .






Daheim gabs zum Abschluss ein leckeres Getränk zur Belohnung .








lg
sepalot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (27. Januar 2010)

@sepalot: die Bilder sind der Hammer, ein Traum


----------



## mzaskar (27. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube ich habe mich entschieden  Muss die Woche noch telfonieren, dann gibt es in nicht allzulanger Ferne Cube III 

dummdidummm


















dummdidledidummm


----------



## NexusMP (27. Januar 2010)

sag mal sepalot, hast du deinen eigenen fotografen? mich würde auch mal interessieren, was du für eine cam hast und ob du die fotos noch sehr stark bearbeitest, dass die so gut werden ')

@ mzaskar: ich habs dir gesagt! einmal erblickt lässt einen das Fritzz/Stereo/hauptsacheCUBE nicht mehr los^^


----------



## michelix (27. Januar 2010)

kleine Hausrunde































grüße und allzeit gutes biken

michel


----------



## sepalot (27. Januar 2010)

@ mzaskar:

Na geht doch!!! 

@ NexusMP:

Fotograf - bin bloß ich selber und als Helfer manchmal ein kleines Stativ. Im Winter will immer niemand mit mir fahren . Cam ist eine DSLR. Eine SIGMA SD9. Bilder bearbeiten eigentlich nicht, es sei denn ich hab nur mal nen Schnappschuss gemacht und es ist halt nicht gelungen aber aufhebenswert. Ich arbeite halt nicht mit der Vollautomatik der Kamera. Alte Schule. Selber einstellen ist Trumpf .

lg
sepalot


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (27. Januar 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> @ mzaskar:
> 
> Na geht doch!!!
> 
> ...




Hi Sepalot, 
da ich auch seit ca. 1 Jahr ein DSLR Besitzer bin, sind mir sofort deine "Dreckbatzen" auf der Linse oder dem Sensor aufgefallen.  Zu so super Bilder gehören die eigentlich nicht dazu, also, mal die Kamera oder nur das Objektiv putzen....

Ach ja, das erste Bild ist genial, aber ich hätte da noch aufhellgeblitzt, daß man auch das schöne Fritzzl sieht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (27. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt mach mich noch wuschig, ich sabbere ja jetzt schon und kann nachts nicht schlafen



Hi Zaski ich geh jetzt meine LR holen und dann wird geschraubt, kannst dir ja dann die Nase am Monitor plattdrücken wenn ich die Bilder vom fertigen Radl hier eingestellt habe...., muahahahahahahahaha 

(Dichneidischmach)


----------



## sepalot (27. Januar 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Hi Sepalot,
> da ich auch seit ca. 1 Jahr ein DSLR Besitzer bin, sind mir sofort deine "Dreckbatzen" auf der Linse oder dem Sensor aufgefallen.  Zu so super Bilder gehören die eigentlich nicht dazu, also, mal die Kamera oder nur das Objektiv putzen....
> 
> Ach ja, das erste Bild ist genial, aber ich hätte da noch aufhellgeblitzt, daß man auch das schöne Fritzzl sieht....


 
Ja ich werde die Linse jetzt endlich mal putzen und nicht wieder vergessen. Bei den ersten Bildern, wo es mir "aufgefallen" ist, hab ich gedacht das sind Vögel im Himmel. Aber als die immer öfter da waren.  (ich seh die Flecken schon nicht mehr) 

Blitz will ich nicht immer mit rumschleppen (die Kamera hat keinen integrierten)! Und dieser Schatten (Fritzz nicht beleuchtet) ist schon absicht. Man sieht es ja auf den anderen Bildern schön. 

lg
sepalot


----------



## Dämon__ (27. Januar 2010)

*Bin heute auch mit einem Freund unterwegs gewesen, nach 2,5h war bei ihm Schluss mi Lustig,da waren die Zehen eingefroren.*




*Bei den Ziegen haben wir aber noch schnell vorbeigeschaut.*




*@Michelix in der Nähe von deinem Trail sind wir auch vorbei, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.*


----------



## Bayer (27. Januar 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Jetzt hat der schon wieder fast mein neues Bike gepostet, is ja halb schon mal fertig....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich wiederhole mich aber schau das du so schnell wie möglich die spacer unten alle raus machst und dir ne flache kappe für den steuersatz besorgst


----------



## jan84 (27. Januar 2010)

Dem kann ich nur sowas von zustimmen...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## michelix (27. Januar 2010)

@Dämon


> @Michelix in der Nähe von deinem Trail sind wir auch vorbei, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.



ja da warte ich auch immer drauf, das du mir mal über den weg fährst bin auch des öfteren in deiner kante unterwegs, von daher ist es sicher nur eine frage der zeit bis das passiert
ob wir uns dann aber erkennen, steht auf einem ganz anderen blatt. im winter seh ich immer aus wie ne mumie komplett eingehüllt
musste heut auch nach zwei std einstellen, da die füße doch so langsam kalt wurden

grüße


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (27. Januar 2010)

war heut auch unterwegs...immer an der ostsee entlang...45km...oh man war das kalt...


----------



## barbarissima (27. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe mich entschieden  Muss die Woche noch telfonieren, dann gibt es in nicht allzulanger Ferne Cube III
> 
> dummdidummm
> 
> ...


 
Ein Happy End 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dann kann der Sommer ja kommen


----------



## m.rr (28. Januar 2010)

...die Tour am Meer find ich cool 
 das würd' ich auch mal machen 

Grüße
M.


----------



## LittleBoomer (28. Januar 2010)

Ohh man, seit Wochen lese ich diesen Threat mit. Wenns irgendwie geht wird am WoEnde auf Radl gesessen. Ich halts nicht mehr aus bis der Frühling übers Land rollt.....und dann mache ich auch Fotos ! - versprochen.

Euch weiterhin viel Spaß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michelix (28. Januar 2010)

mein SitzWürfel


----------



## maggo86 (28. Januar 2010)

michelix schrieb:


> mein SitzWürfel


der sitzwürfel^^...das ist gut,hehe!
--> ich hab übrigens fast den gleichen


----------



## barbarissima (29. Januar 2010)

*Hier mal eine Dame, die sicher kaum einer kennt: Das **Wentalweible**





 Die ist irgendwann versteinert worden, weil sie so ein Luder war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## mzaskar (29. Januar 2010)

Naja Weible ist ja wohl etwas untertrieben 

ein Cube im Schnee ... ein schöner Anblick 

leider hat meines Ausgehverbot wegen Erkältung 

Daher vergangenes  Meine ersten Ausfahrten mit dem neuen 






(2007 Zimmerberg und Sihlufer)


----------



## barbarissima (29. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja Weible ist ja wohl etwas untertrieben
> 
> ...


 
So sind sie die Schwaben  Da werden selbst solche Wuchtbrummen noch verniedlicht   

PS: Da sah dein Rad noch so schön neu und unverkratzt aus  ...und das Wetter war schön und die Wiesen grün und bestimmt warst du kruzärmlig unterwegs  Das waren Zeiten


----------



## jan84 (29. Januar 2010)

Sitzposition ist noch nicht 100%ig, ich mach mich dann mal auf die erste Probefahrt . 14,6kg


grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Januar 2010)

Sattel sieht ja mal "optimistisch aus"
Ne, schönes rad! du musst mal, wenn dus ne weile fährst, sagen wie sich gabel und laufradsatz machen!!
Reifenkombi fahr ich auch Was hast du für naben verbaut?
Und nochwas: Is das Race Face oder Shimanoo bash? (oder am besten gar nix)


----------



## nullstein (29. Januar 2010)

Sieht fein aus. Die SLX Kurbel find ich einfach nur schön! Welcher Bashguard ist das denn?
Die Gabel ist allerdings Geschmackssache.


----------



## Dämon__ (29. Januar 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Sieht fein aus. Die SLX Kurbel find ich einfach nur schön! Welcher Bashguard ist das denn?
> Die Gabel ist allerdings Geschmackssache.



Die SLX ist auch geil habe die auch.
Das Bashguard dürfte von Race Face sein.
Die Gabel....hmm da bin ich auch mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (29. Januar 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Sitzposition ist noch nicht 100%ig, ich mach mich dann mal auf die erste Probefahrt . 14,6kg
> 
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Geiles Bike ,und die Farbkombi vom Fritz ist ein Traum  Volle Punktzahl .Schade das es die Farbe nicht fürs Stereo gibt. Gruss 
PS: Würde die riesen ZTR-Flow Aufkleber abmachen ,passt dann farblich besser zum Bike ,hab ich bei mir auch gemacht.Aber ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## jan84 (29. Januar 2010)

Naben sind die Pro2, Bash ist ein Raceface, allerdings nur für 32Zähne, ist auch nurn 32er Blatt drauf, das wird irgendwann zum Sommer noch geändert. 

Sattelstellung passte schon relativ gut, ist allerdings beim fahren in 10-45cm tiefem Schnee nur bedingt zu beurteilen. Uphill wars Rad dann eben auch durchgehend auffm Rucksack und bei weniger als 20% Gefälle ging auch nichts ohne treten . 

@ Gabel:
Ist ein Experiment, hatte die Durolux im Sommer schonmal bei ner Freundin verbaut, bis auf die Dämpfung war ich da von der Gabel schon ziemlich angetan, hab mich dann letztendlich aus Neugierde und Bastellaune bewusst gegen ne Lyrik entschieden. Habe bei mir jetzt das Fett innen durch Öl ersetzt und die Dämpfung bearbeitet (Zugstufennadel ein bisschen abgedreht und der Druckstufenscheibe zwei Bypässe verpasst). Öl statt Fett äußerte sich in einem sensationellen Ansprechen (kein Losbrechmoment, Bike aus 10cm Fallen lassen reicht vollkommen damit die Gabel sich bewegt, der Hinterbau kommt hier momentan absolut nicht mit) und bei der Dämpfung passen Zug und Druckstufe vom Verhältniss her wenigstens schonmal, mit dem Verstellbereich der ZS bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Werde daran noch ein bisschen rumschrauben, wenns irgendwann mal zeitlich mit der Konstruktion klappt evtl auch ne eigene Kartusche machen lassen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Januar 2010)

Klingt soweit gut 
Wegen LRS: Das ist eine variante von denen, die ich mir mal ausgesucht habe. ich muss mich demnächst entscheiden. wäre cool wenn du vom ztr flow/hope pro 2 berichten könntestt?!


----------



## Dämon__ (29. Januar 2010)

*Bin heute ca. 1 Stunde unterwegs gewesen, mehr war nicht drin.
An jeder kleinen Steigung drehten die Schlappen durch.*




*Dem ging es aber auch nicht besser.*


----------



## jan84 (29. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Klingt soweit gut
> Wegen LRS: Das ist eine variante von denen, die ich mir mal ausgesucht habe. ich muss mich demnächst entscheiden. wäre cool wenn du vom ztr flow/hope pro 2 berichten könntestt?!



Naja was soll man groß berichten. Für den Preis der Hope Laufräder (Chainreactioncycles, bike-components.de ,...) einfach ein Schnäppchen. Zum Aufbau kann ich nicht viel sagen, zumindest wurden sie gescheit abgedrückt, werd mich da irgendwann mal noch mim Tensiometer dransetzen. Gewicht sind ~1840g inkl. X12 Achse und Felgenband (Stans Yellow-Tape). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Januar 2010)

Ja okay. Im prinzip hast du recht., Das was ich wollte, wäre eher längerfristig..also haltbarkeit, usw. aber das hilft mir dann bei meiner entscheidung auch nix mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lolo-bike (29. Januar 2010)

sieht kalt aus. 
bin momentan in griechenland bei frühlingshaften 16° (gestern allerdings noch 0° und 15cm schnee)
die luft riecht nach frühling und ich vermisse mein bike....


----------



## jan84 (29. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ja okay. Im prinzip hast du recht., Das was ich wollte, wäre eher längerfristig..also haltbarkeit, usw. aber das hilft mir dann bei meiner entscheidung auch nix mehr....



Das langfristige ist bei den Teilen wohl nur eine Sache vom Aufbau. Von den Teilen liest man prinzipiell ja nichts schlechtes. 
Die Naben sind super simpel aufgebaut. Der Umbau auf X12 hinten hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert obwohl ich zum ersten mal die Pro2 in den Fingern hatte und die mehr oder weniger komplett zerlegt werden muss. Adapter gibts eigentlich für alle Achsstandards. 

grüße


----------



## ChrizZZz (30. Januar 2010)

Kurz vor Rahmenwechsel auf Canyon CF 
War 2-Jahre nun mein Alltagsradl. Nur der Rahmen ist noch vom einstigen Attention übrig.


----------



## KayOs (30. Januar 2010)

Kette muß noch ran und dann gehts wieder raus inne Natur...


----------



## Magic21 (30. Januar 2010)

Heute gab es wieder reichlich Gelegenheit die Spike Claw's arbeiten zu lassen.
Und selbst in etwas tieferem Schnee bieten die Stollen noch ordentlich Grip und Vortrieb.

Grüsse
an alle Winterbiker
Magic21


selbst Strassen waren heute wieder zu







Würfel trifft Würfel






ganz wilde Gegend hier






und schön vorsichtig über eine zugefrorene Kiesgrube


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (30. Januar 2010)

Sooooooo, hier nun mal mein fertiges Fritzz.

Ich habs ja schon angekündigt......

Vorerst bleibts vorne mal so hoch bis ich die optimale Sitzposition gefunden hab.

Aber an fahren ist ja eh grad nicht zu denken, heute hats wieder ca. 15 - 20cm geschneit. Gewicht ist momentan 14,3kg





























​

Ach ja, natürlich alles selbst zusammengebaut!


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Januar 2010)

topstens!


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (30. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> topstens!



Danke schon mal!


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Januar 2010)

Die eine kleine Sache muss ich noch nachträgöich bemängeln 
Die Bremsen sind, finde ich, unterdiminsioniert! Hatte die an nem CC Testbike, und ich würde sagen dass die an ner enduro schüssel fehl am platze sind. aber die hattest du ja glaube ich übernommen und somit ist sie ja nicht endgültig`?!
Spacerturm dient ja wohl abstimmungszwecken und kommt hoffenltich weg!
Und (oke geschmackssache) FlaHa wird berbewertet. nehm lieber nen camelback!


----------



## whigger (30. Januar 2010)

Sehr geiles Fritzz! Glückwunsch

Hast Du die Pedale nur für Touren drauf, oder auch fürs Grobe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (30. Januar 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Sooooooo, hier nun mal mein fertiges Fritzz.
> 
> Ich habs ja schon angekündigt......
> 
> ...



Schick . 
Das mit dem Schnee ist nur ne Ausrede, man kann trotzdem Spaß haben . Hast mal ne Teileliste (evtl. mit Gewichten) von deinem? Finds interessant, dass es "nur" 3-400g leichter als meins (siehe oben) ist obwohl der finanzielle Einsatz, vermutlich, doch ne Ecke höher war. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## ghia (30. Januar 2010)

So, morgen dann die Letzte Ausfahrt mit der Dirt Jumper Nächste Woche kommt die SID rein



Nich meckern is nur ein Handybild


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (30. Januar 2010)

> Die eine kleine Sache muss ich noch nachträgöich bemängeln
> Die Bremsen sind, finde ich, unterdiminsioniert! Hatte die an nem CC Testbike, und ich würde sagen dass die an ner enduro schüssel fehl am platze sind. aber die hattest du ja glaube ich übernommen und somit ist sie ja nicht endgültig`?!
> Spacerturm dient ja wohl abstimmungszwecken und kommt hoffenltich weg!
> Und (oke geschmackssache) FlaHa wird berbewertet. nehm lieber nen camelback!



Ich hatte mit den Bremsen auch an meinem 100mm Fully keine Probleme und bin damit oft auch Enduroabfahrten gefahren.. Jetzt sind 203er und 180er Scheiben drauf und das sollte reichen. Wir werden sehen.....

Spacerturm kommt je nach dem noch weg, muß ich mich erst mal rantasten an die richtige Sitzposition.

Camelback kommt nicht in die Tüte, denn wenns geht möcht ich auch mal ohne was auf´m Buckel fahren....



> Sehr geiles Fritzz! Glückwunsch
> 
> Hast Du die Pedale nur für Touren drauf, oder auch fürs Grobe?



Pedale bleiben erst mal drauf, komm damit auch gut im Gelände zurecht. Mal schaun wenn´s nun noch gröber wird..



> Schick .
> Das mit dem Schnee ist nur ne Ausrede, man kann trotzdem Spaß haben . Hast mal ne Teileliste (evtl. mit Gewichten) von deinem? Finds interessant, dass es "nur" 3-400g leichter als meins (siehe oben) ist obwohl der finanzielle Einsatz, vermutlich, doch ne Ecke höher war.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Sorry Teileliste mit Gewichten habe ich nicht aber eigentlich kann man ja alles gut erkennen, aber gewogen hat´s gestern eben die 14,3kg gehabt. 
Finanziell kann ich mich nicht beklagen, die XTR habe ich ja von meinem Sting übernommen. LR wurden hier gekauft.

Danke für die vielen Komplimente!!!


----------



## beuze1 (30. Januar 2010)

ghia schrieb:


> Nich meckern is nur ein Handybild









*über Bilder wird hier nicht gemeckert..

ausgenommen HDR-Bagger-Bilder..*


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach dem ganzen Schnee habe ich mich mal wieder alleine mit dem Roten Teufel rausgewagt; dem Schwarzen Blitz von meiner Frau war es zu rutschig.

Auf ins Winterwunderland rund um Eschenhahn ...




... ups ... hier geht´s nicht weiter.




Da ist ein kleiner Schneepfad zu sehen, hier könnte es vielleicht weiter gehen ...




Man hat das geschneit. Ist schon sehr anstrengend durch den tiefen Schnee zu schlidern (von fahren will ich mal nicht reden).








Spaß hat´s gemacht . Jetzt ruhen wir uns aber erstmal an einer Bank aus.




Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn

PS: Meine Frau nörgelt die ganze Zeit rum, dass sie morgen wieder Sommer haben möchte. Schön wär´s ja, aber der Schnee ist auch noch ganz schön


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

na, alle eingeschneit ??? Vermisse schöne Schneebilder. Hier scheint jetzt die Sonne bei blauen Himmel. Das werde ich mal schnell nutzen, bevor es wieder schneit. 

Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## fuschnick (31. Januar 2010)

absolut tolle Fritzz Bilder


----------



## Nafets190 (31. Januar 2010)

Schneebilder?











Hier ging mit dem Raceking nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,


Heute mal zu Zweit unterwegs. 





Endlich kann das Eschenhahner Wetter mal dem Beuze Dauerhoch Konkurenz machen 





Während ich mich mühsam abquäle ...




... saust der Schwarze Blitz wie der Brausewind durch die Lande ...









Jetzt aber nach Hause. Der nächste Schneeschauer kommt bestimmt und Daheim wartet schon ein leckerer Cappucino ....





Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (31. Januar 2010)

Wow, schön is es da bei Euch 
Heute konnte ich den Winter auch mal wieder genießen 





Spike Claw 





und auch mal ein klein wenig Sonne.


----------



## darkdog (31. Januar 2010)

haben auch etwas Schnee






die Rennpferde


----------



## regenrohr (31. Januar 2010)

hatte vor gehabt bisschen zu fahren, im Wald war allerdings mehr Schnee als erwartet... Weshalb die Runde recht kurz ausfiel (7km, trotzdem knapp 1h) dafür aber klasse Training für Abduktor, Aduktor und Quadrizeps.





Bremse und Schaltung haben wiedermal bei milden -3°C rumgezickt...


----------



## Ryo (31. Januar 2010)

Selbe Strecke diesmal etwas mehr Schnee  Die Wanderer haben ziemlich doof geguckt als sich da plötzlich 2 Biker um die Kurve kämpfen 




Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer....^^


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Januar 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> [...] Weshalb die Runde recht kurz ausfiel (7km, trotzdem knapp 1h) dafür aber klasse Training für Abduktor, Aduktor und Quadrizeps [...]



 Beruhigend zu hören, dass es Anderen genauso wie uns ergeht. Ich dachte schon wir kriegen nichts auf´n Kreis. Und Recht hast Du, klasse Training ist es bestimmt und vor allem macht es ja Spaß.


----------



## Snoerre (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle Biker...hab mich heut auch mal durch den Schnee gekämpft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (31. Januar 2010)

fuschnick schrieb:


> absolut tolle Fritzz Bilder



Danke!!!! Du hast übrignes eine PM!


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (31. Januar 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Beruhigend zu hören, dass es Anderen genauso wie uns ergeht. Ich dachte schon wir kriegen nichts auf´n Kreis. Und Recht hast Du, klasse Training ist es bestimmt und vor allem macht es ja Spaß.




Hey, da war ja ich heute noch schneller, 8,7km in einer Stunde, aber mit den Skatingskiern.....


----------



## MilkyWayne (31. Januar 2010)

hab vorhin auch mal kurz bilder gemacht.. war mir dann aber iwie doch zu spät und die runde wurde abgekürzt ^^ (keine lust auf nightride gehabt, wurde außerdem immer kälter)






greetz
eck


----------



## barbarissima (31. Januar 2010)

Also letztes Jahr um die Zeit war hier weniger los im Forum  Die winterharten Sportler nehmen eindeutig zu  

Eure Bilder sind klasse  

*@Ryo*
Der Trail auf dem unteren Bild ist doch am Kalten Feld, oder?


----------



## Ryo (31. Januar 2010)

Nope, ebenfalls in Welze


----------



## Magic21 (31. Januar 2010)

Coole Winterbiker!

Heute auch nochmals den Tag genutzt und eine Runde gedreht.
Der Kauf der Spike-Reifen hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass dieses schöne Winterwetter so lange anhält.
Kaum sind die alten Autos dank Umweltprämie von den Strassen verschwunden, schon ist wieder richtiger Winter .

Dann viel Spass noch im Schnee
Gruss Magic21



Jetzt aber Richtung Heimat, der nächste Schnee ist im Anmarsch.


----------



## beuze1 (31. Januar 2010)

> Endlich kann das Eschenhahner Wetter mal dem Beuze Dauerhoch Konkurenz machen



*das ist schön für Euch..*

*hab mich heut morgen um 9 auch aufgemacht, ne kleine Runde zu fahren

erst mal hoch..








und oben die Sonne genießen..






*[/SIZE]

*41km/700hm/2:30h...*


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Januar 2010)

Wow...das ist jetzt schon wieder mal der 1000 eintrag!
Ich glaube hier sind wir an einer der aktivsten ecken im forum! (und das (fast!) ganz ohne gespame) weiter so!
Schöne schneebilder habt ihr da alle. Laut wetterbericht bleibt uns die aktuelle lage ja noch erhaölten. Naja, mir machts nichts aus! ich fahre gerne bei schnee
Da "flutschen" die trails! Ich mach mal nen paar bilder fertig


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Januar 2010)

So. Bilder sind fertig 

Vor der ausfahrt:









auf halbem wege des uphills. ein traum der schnee mit der sonne 





eigtl. ganz praktisch so ein universeller überall vorhandener bikeständer
(gabel ist ganz abgesenkt, und sattel oben - meine uphillposition





Soo....jetzt kanns bergab gehen 





ist zwar ein etwas weiterer trail, aber dass der bei dem ganzen schnee so breit wirkt hätt ich nicht gedacht...





jetzt gehts endlich auf den wunderbaren trail Ich fand das ganze so spitze, dass ich glatt nochmal hoch bin ! is einfach herrlich dieses "trailsurfen" bei schönem wetter!





Sonne geht unter. jetzt schneelll den sattel rein und der letzte downhill 





Aerodynamik kommt nicht zu kurz!
Ich glaub so in etwa hat cube seine breiten pressfit tretlager entwickelt?!..

BTW: Weiss steht dem stereo ja gnz gut 

Edith: Ou....die bilder haben ganz schön gelitten....naja das nächste mal wieder mit eos und mtb news als upload plattform  (die exifs stimmen von vorn bis hinten nicht...keine ahnung warum)


----------



## jan84 (31. Januar 2010)

Gestern die Routenwahl war dann doch etwas grenzwertig .



Der gewählte Weg sah auf guten 3km so aus, oft Knietief, naja die Abfahrt war Spaß . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRy (31. Januar 2010)

mein 2010 Stereo RX in 18"


----------



## _Stefanie_ (31. Januar 2010)

Die Berge können kommen !!!

Dank Weihnachtsangebot von Bikepalast habe ich endlich einen neuen Rahmen. Die neue Talas war somit auch noch möglich. 

Rahmen: Cube Stereo 16"   
Gabel: Fox Talas 140mm Taperd
Naben: DTSwiss 240s
Bremsen: Avid Juicy Carbon



 





 



Stefanie


----------



## zarea (31. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die winterharten Sportler nehmen eindeutig zu



Ich für meinen Teil kannte im letzten Winter dieses Forum noch nicht. Gilt das als Ausrede?
Fahren tue ich seit es mir meine Mutter nicht mehr verbieten kann. Sie war erleichtert als ich ihr damals versprach, keinen Moped-Führerschein zu machen und dann fahr ich bei Schneeglätte Fahrrad, oder nachts durch den Wald .... oder beides, na ja... 

War Heute auch mal wieder unterwegs. Als erstes wurde ich von meinen Nachbarn für kirre erklärt. Dann waren da noch die Ski-Fahrer, die sich beinahe hin gepackt hätten, als sie mich sahen. Und immer wieder die Fußgänger die mich stehts für mutig erklärten (Danke  ) und auf glatte Stellen aufmerksam machten. Was soll ich sagen, ich hab keine gefunden. Hab mich natürlich trotzdem bedankt.




Nett von den Hundebesitzern, schon früh am Morgen treten sie Pfade in den Schnee. 




Erkenntnis des Tages: "Begab geht leichter als bergauf."
Weiter ging nicht, und zurück auch nicht. Wie machen das die Anderen?


----------



## OWL_Biker (31. Januar 2010)

Bei uns in Ostwestfalen ist zurzeit alles vereist, fahren unmöglich.

Weiß nicht wie das mit Spikes wäre, bin noch nie welche gefahren. 
Aber komme jetzt echt ins überlegen mir welche zu holen nachdem ich jetzt eine Woche nicht gefahren bin...


----------



## regenrohr (31. Januar 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Erkenntnis des Tages: "Begab geht leichter als bergauf."



kann ich für meinen Teil nicht behaupten, da wo ich heute gefahren bin, musste man selbst Berg runter in die Pedale treten, damit das Rad überhaupt rollte, da gut 35cm Pulverschnee vorhanden waren...


----------



## barbarissima (31. Januar 2010)

*


OWL_Biker schrieb:



			Bei uns in Ostwestfalen ist zurzeit alles vereist, fahren unmöglich.

Weiß nicht wie das mit Spikes wäre, bin noch nie welche gefahren. 
Aber komme jetzt echt ins überlegen mir welche zu holen nachdem ich jetzt eine Woche nicht gefahren bin... 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
**Mit Spikes macht Eis richtig Spaß  *
*



*

*Aber hoffentlich kriegst du noch welche *


----------



## derAndre (1. Februar 2010)

Ideale Bedingungen. 0°C, 10cm Neuschnee, sonnig bis bewölkt.

Ein Stereo steht im Waldeee, ganz still und stumm...





Rauf ging es über die Waldautobahn.





Da kommen wir her...





...da geht es weiter.





Der typische Fahrradständer, dieser Tage (MT und Stereo):





Heute bin ich zum erstem mal bergab gefahren und musste richtig rein treten um nicht stehen zu bleiben. Kufen wären praktisch gewesen.

Viele Grüße
der André


----------



## OWL_Biker (1. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Mit Spikes macht Eis richtig Spaß  *
> 
> 
> *Aber hoffentlich kriegst du noch welche *



Hey, 
vor einigen Wochen war ich unterwegs als die meisten Straßen schon frei waren und kam dann aber auf eine ähnlich vereiste Straße wie auf deinem Foto. Keine Chance ohne Spikes. Nach meinem zweiten Sturz, bei dem ich mich eigentlich noch retten konnte / wollte aber damit nur alles noch schlimmer gemacht habe, da ich mich auf auf den Beinen nicht halten konnte und das Bike so erst mal 2 m durch die Luft geflogen ist, habe ich dann 1,5 km geschoben...  

Bin mir eben unsicher, ob sich Spikes noch lohnen und bike ja auch erst seit diesem Jahr. Naja mal schauen.


----------



## jan84 (1. Februar 2010)

Und hier nochmal mit geänderter Sitzposition und auch der Bremsleitung auf der Kettenstrebe. Wenns auch im Gelände keine Probleme (Scheuerstellen) macht werd ich die auch daunten lassen, find ich optisch schöner





grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (1. Februar 2010)

Meine Güte, ist das anstrengend, aber besser, als gar nicht biken.





Verschneite Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## WRC206 (1. Februar 2010)

Hi.
Ich liebe ja immer eure Bilder anzuschauen...aber diesmal sind zwei eigene dabei 

Erste Ausfahrt in diesem Jahr.










Edit: Bitte nicht über die "Ohren" lästern...irgendwo mussten die Handschuhe hin beim pausieren. Und für die Quali der Bilder....sind leider nur mit dem Handy gemacht.


----------



## Unze77 (1. Februar 2010)

Bei uns sind die Wald Wege auch kaum zu befahren. Den Berg hoch mußte ich durchweg schieben.


----------



## maggo86 (1. Februar 2010)

irgendwie siehts bei euch allen besser auf den trails aus,als bei mir!meine situation ist folgende(falls ich es packe aus der einfahrt zu kommen^^)dann erwartet mich etwa knietiefer waldweg und gleich am ersten anstieg machen racing ralph und rocket ron nicht mehr mit....also gehts direkt wieder heim an den warmen kamin

--->natürlich wurde es bike vorher geputzt und getrocknet^^


----------



## WRC206 (1. Februar 2010)

Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich aus dem schönen Ruhrgebiet komme und daher "froh" sein kann überhaupt ein paar Schneeflocken zu haben. 

Aber schön war der Trail leider nicht...immer wieder Bachläufe die man nicht einschätzen konnte. Durch die ersten bin ich durchgefahren, im nächsten beinahe abgesoffen :-D .


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Februar 2010)

Weiß nicht was ihrhabt
Wir haben auch so um die 30-40cm schnee im wald(habe mich noch nicht ganz hoch getraut, sondern gurk auf maximal halbzeit rum - ganz hoch beanspriucht zu viel zeit, die ich wegen der schule wekrtags nicht hab) und hochzus ist eigtl. ganz kuhl fahrbar. meistens sind eh spuren vorhanden.
Bergab machts einfach nur riesig spaß. ich bin fast jedes mal einen weg gefahren, der durch wasser geformt wurde, d.h. in der mitte "fluss"bett. ist sau schmal und geht in den hang rein. viele steine, usw. aber mit dem schnee machts doch einfach mal spaß durch die gegend zur rutschen und ab und zu mal abzurutschen, im "flussbett" (trocken ) zu landen, das rad rauszuziehen und weiter zu rollen.
Danach schulter ich meistens das bike und trags auf direktem wege hoch und fahr nochmal. (an fahren ist auf dem weg nicht zu denken!)
Naja....mir gefällt der wintertraum auch wenn ich gegen 20 grad nix einzuwenden hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (1. Februar 2010)

> Bei uns in Ostwestfalen ist zurzeit alles vereist, fahren unmöglich.



Hey wo kommst du denn genau her?

Ich bin gestern und vorgestern im Wiehengebirge gefahren und kann mich über Eis nicht beklagen, der Schnee war berghoch allerdings etwas störend und das Bike musste auf die Schulter 

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## Unze77 (1. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Naja....mir gefällt der wintertraum auch wenn ich gegen 20 grad nix einzuwenden hätte



Uns gefällt er doch auch, sonst würden wir wohl kaum fahren, oder?


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Februar 2010)

Ja, schn klar...es hört sich nur immer alles so negativ an..


----------



## maggo86 (1. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ja, schn klar...es hört sich nur immer alles so negativ an..



ach quatsch ich hab mich halt nur beschwert,wegen dem doofen berg,mir gefällt das doch auch,nur wenn ich ca.2,5km von zuhause entfernt schon keinen halt habe,dann nervt es mich halt etwas.....aber ansonsten find ichs echt cool!


----------



## derAndre (1. Februar 2010)

derandre schrieb:


> ideale bedingungen. 0°c, 10cm neuschnee, sonnig bis bewölkt.





			
				andi 3001 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, schn klar...es hört sich nur immer alles so negativ an..



hä? Neee, der Schnee macht ein riesen Spaß. Wenn es nach mir ginge, fiele jeder Niederschlag zwischen November und März als Schnee.


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> ach quatsch ich hab mich halt nur beschwert,wegen dem doofen berg,mir gefällt das doch auch,nur wenn ich ca.2,5km von zuhause entfernt schon keinen halt habe,dann nervt es mich halt etwas.....aber ansonsten find ichs echt cool!



dann bist du aber schon weit gekommen, bei uns fängt das schon mit den ersten Metern an.
z.Z. geht leider gar nix mehr.


----------



## maggo86 (1. Februar 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> dann bist du aber schon weit gekommen, bei uns fängt das schon mit den ersten Metern an.
> z.Z. geht leider gar nix mehr.



so siehts aus...schnee ok aber irgendwann is ach mol wieder gut!so bis märz gebe ich ihm noch,aber dann hätte ich gern trainingswetter(von mir aus kalt aber schneefrei!)!.....


----------



## beuze1 (1. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> ...also gehts direkt wieder heim an den warmen kamin




*obwohl der Ofen heute Mittag schon mit Warmer Stimme lockte..
mach mich an, mach mich an..




hab ich die Schuhe geschnürt und wir sind auf ne 25 km Runde..




minus 5c...scharfer Gegenwind...Schneetreiben...




ich weiß ja nicht,ob das meinen alten Knochen noch gut tut..




aber jetzt ist,s ja wieder warm..


*


----------



## mzaskar (1. Februar 2010)

um den Ofen beneide ich dich ja ungemein


----------



## barbarissima (1. Februar 2010)

*Um den Ofen beneide ich beuze nicht*
*




*

*...aber um das Fahrrad  Habe meins immer noch nicht zurück *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Februar 2010)

son ofen hat schon vortreile 
Unsrer sieht fast so aus wie bärbels!...aber heute wars ja echt schneereich..und es zieht schon wieder neues ran


----------



## jan84 (1. Februar 2010)

Unser Kachelofen hat so das 3-4 fache Format von dem von Bärbel, die beneide ich allerdings um das sichtbare Feuer, unserer macht nur warm  und ne andere Heizung quasi überflüssig. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Unze77 (1. Februar 2010)

3-4 mal so groß 
wohnst du in ner Fabrikhalle?


----------



## jan84 (1. Februar 2010)

Nein, aber ist halt schon ein einnehmender Teil des Wohnzimmers *g*... aber sind eher 3 als 4 mal .


----------



## maggo86 (1. Februar 2010)

@beuze deine wege sehen überwiegend fahrbar aus,lässt du den winterdienst die vorher glattwalzen^^???bei uns traut sich anscheinend noch nicht mal ein spaziergänger in den wald;sobald man den wald "betritt" schlagartig knietief;das is echt pervers!......


----------



## maggo86 (1. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> @beuze deine wege sehen überwiegend fahrbar aus,lässt du den winterdienst die vorher glattwalzen^^???bei uns traut sich anscheinend noch nicht mal ein spaziergänger in den wald;sobald man den wald "betritt" schlagartig knietief;das is echt pervers!......



PS.:unser kamin ist super einzig und allein die tatsache,dass wenn man zu viel auflegt kann man schonmal ins schwitzen kommen......aber die beste methode ums bike zu trocknen^^


----------



## Mkkminimog (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo Biker,

ja ja so ein Ofen ist eine feine Sache, aber er sorgt auch dafür, dass man nicht zum Biken kommt!
Hier mein Cube bei der Stapelkontrolle!




Und der Abtransport vom Wochenende! Macht aber auch Spass. Vor Allem gibt es in der Regel keine Taktionsprobleme (besser noch mit Ketten).





Viele Grüsse
Michael


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2010)

will auch so einen ofen  gleich mal die Wohnungsanzeigen welzen


----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2010)

Du musst eigentlich nur dein Wohnzimmertischchen rauswerfen und so´n Ding reinstellen  Dann kannst du dir jeden Abend ein Lagerfeuer machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ich weiß ja nicht,ob das meinen alten Knochen noch gut tut..*
> *
> 
> *


Das tut deinen alten Knochen besser gut als den ganzen Tag vor dem Ofen zu hocken


----------



## idworker (2. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das tut deinen alten Knochen besser gut als den ganzen Tag vor dem Ofen zu hocken



genau und Kaffee und Kuchen schmecken auch gleich viel besser

@barbarissima: wann bekommst du dein Bike zurück? Noch vor Ostern?
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es noch fährt nach der langen Standpause und nicht kaputt repariert ist....haha


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (2. Februar 2010)

Wie? Was? Ofen?

Da hab ich auch noch ein paar von gestern.......










​
Ooaaaahhh war das schön warm........


So, ich muß jetzt raus zum schneeschippen


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Du musst eigentlich nur dein Wohnzimmertischchen rauswerfen und so´n Ding reinstellen  Dann kannst du dir jeden Abend ein Lagerfeuer machen


 
Wo gibt es den??


----------



## Friecke (2. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wo gibt es den??


 

Das ist ein Bio Ethanol Kamin. Einfach mal googeln. Gibt es von ca. 200  bis "nach oben offen".
Ich hab auch einen, da Miethaus, und bin super damit zufrieden. Verbrennt rückstandsfrei, braucht keinen Schornstein, macht keinen Dreck, hat ne offene Flamme und macht sogar warm .
Den kann ich einfach dahin stellen, wo ich mag, und hab ein schönes Feuer. Von den Gel Dingern würde ich aber die Finger lassen, die stinken.

Wohlige Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## jan84 (2. Februar 2010)

Mkkminimog schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,[...]
> Und der Abtransport vom Wochenende! Macht aber auch Spass. Vor Allem gibt es in der Regel keine Taktionsprobleme (besser noch mit Ketten).
> 
> 
> ...



Um das Gefährt beneide ich dich *g*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slawo (2. Februar 2010)

Yahoo, es ist da....






"Richtige" Fotos folgen in Kürze


----------



## Unze77 (2. Februar 2010)

Schneidig schauds aus


----------



## jan84 (2. Februar 2010)

Vor den richtigen Fotos hoffentlich richtige Pedale


----------



## slawo (2. Februar 2010)

Schau rechts unten auf den Karton........liegen bereit


----------



## cryzz (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo "slawo",

ist das ein 18" Rahmen?
Kannst du es mal wiegen (mit oder ohne Pedale)!

Ciao
Chris


----------



## slawo (2. Februar 2010)

Ja es ist ein 18" Rahmen.
Wiegen ist schwierig, habe keine Waage.
Mache ich bei Gelegenheit bei einem Kumpel.


----------



## nullstein (2. Februar 2010)

Die Farb-Kombi ist der KRACHER!!!!!


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2010)

schick ..... ich muss noch warten


----------



## slawo (2. Februar 2010)

Jupp, find ich auch klasse!
Noch einen Tick geiler wäre ne weiße Gabel und weiße Laufräder so wie "bayer" hier aus dem Forum es hat. Aber ich bin auch so mehr als zufrieden


----------



## nullstein (2. Februar 2010)

Weiße Gabel wär wirklich edel. Aber weiße Laufräder Die sehen nich wirklich lang so chic aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (2. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schick ..... ich muss noch warten



selber schuld, konntest dich ja nicht entscheiden.


----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> @barbarissima: wann bekommst du dein Bike zurück? Noch vor Ostern?
> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es noch fährt nach der langen Standpause und nicht kaputt repariert ist....haha


 
Hoffentlich vor Ostern  Wie lange dauert so´n Gabelservise eigentlich im Sommer, wenn sie jetzt schon ewig und drei Tage brauchen? 

War vielleicht auch meine Schuld. Ich habe dem Azubi erlaubt, mal eine Runde die Spikes zu testen  Hätte ne zeitliche Begrenzung für den Test angeben sollen


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Februar 2010)

normal ne woche zwei. und wenns dumm läuft auch mal 4 wochen Beste zeit ist das so dezember. aber tendenziell eher mitte/anfang, denn am ende is betriebsurlaub.


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hoffentlich vor Ostern  Wie lange dauert so´n Gabelservise eigentlich im Sommer, wenn sie jetzt schon ewig und drei Tage brauchen?
> 
> War vielleicht auch meine Schuld. Ich habe dem Azubi erlaubt, mal eine Runde die Spikes zu testen  Hätte ne zeitliche Begrenzung für den Test angeben sollen



siehst du...jetzt hast du den Salat...hättest den besser selber gemacht, ist wirklich kein Problem, meiner war nach 2 Stunden gemacht.


----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> siehst du...jetzt hast du den Salat...hättest den besser selber gemacht, ist wirklich kein Problem, meiner war nach 2 Stunden gemacht.


 
Mach ich das nächste Mal auch


----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2010)

*@Cube_Airmatic*
Kannst du das Feuerbild nicht noch mal ein bisschen größer reinstellen? Das wäre jetzt im Winter ein klasse Hintergrund


----------



## idworker (2. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich habe dem Azubi erlaubt, mal eine Runde die Spikes zu testen  Hätte ne zeitliche Begrenzung für den Test angeben sollen



eins ist sicher: Bike und Frau oder Mann verleiht man net


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (2. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Cube_Airmatic*
> Kannst du das Feuerbild nicht noch mal ein bisschen größer reinstellen? Das wäre jetzt im Winter ein klasse Hintergrund



Bitte schön!!!

Hier zum abholen!!


Viel Spass damit, aber immer schön den Feuerlöscher neben dem Monitor aufstellen, nicht daß der mal abraucht......


----------



## NexusMP (2. Februar 2010)

jo, ich muss da auch mal zustimmen: die farbkombi ist erste sahne!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (2. Februar 2010)

So ... Ende nächster Woche soll ENDLICH mein blauer Reaction Rahmen kommen. =) Dann gibts sicher auch Bilder v. Aufbau + Bike.  Bin gespannt wies ausschaut.

Aber sagt mal - kennt einer von euch den RAL Ton, der dem Blau am Nähesten kommt? Hab bereits bei CUBE angefragt, die meinten aber dass es ein japanischer Standart ist, welchen es nicht als RAL gäbe und es wäre ja das "SIDblau" der WC SID 2009 und sie hätten ihren RS Händler angefragt ob er weiß was es für ein Code ist, er ihnen aber nicht helfen konnte.

Vlt könnt ihr mir ja helfen.


----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> eins ist sicher: Bike und Frau oder Mann verleiht man net


 
Das sagste jetzt 

PS: Das mit dem Kotter Albuch fällt dir aber früh ein  Die werden doch seit mind. 10 Jahren nicht mehr gebaut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*@ Cube_Airmatic*
Danke schön  Ist jetzt kuschelig warm im Arbeitszimmer


----------



## michelix (2. Februar 2010)

ich konnts einfach nicht lassen heut  
nach knapp 10km hats dann aber auch gereicht....

























aber ich hoffe doch bald das mal wieder die sonne scheint und der frühling sich so langsam mal bemerkbar macht


----------



## beuze1 (2. Februar 2010)

> Das tut deinen alten Knochen besser gut als den ganzen Tag vor dem Ofen zu hocken
> Grüßle, Bärbel



*hab ich mir heute auch gedacht und hab noch ne Trainingseinheit angehängt..







			deine wege sehen überwiegend fahrbar aus,
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

darauf leg ich beim Biken auch größten wert..

aber im Ernst..es macht im Moment keinen Sinn die Trails zu fahren,wenn von fahren überhaupt die Rede sein kann
bei 30-50cm Schnee macht mir das keinen Spass, also weiche ich auf 
geräumte Winterwanderwege,Holzwege,und die ganzen kleinen Verbindungwege unserer über 100 Weiler umfassenden Gemeinde aus..






*

und morgen bleibt das Bike stehen,
und der Ofen aus.....
1 Tag muß auch mal Pause sein... dann gönne ich mir den einen Tag lang
Sauna,Thermalbad,Dampfbad,Römerquelle,


----------



## sepalot (2. Februar 2010)

@ slawo

schickes Fritzz 

@ all

Zur Zeit geht gar nix mehr großartig zu fahren bei uns und schneien tuts auch ununterbrochen seit Freitag .

lg
sepalot

P. S. Habe am Wochenende das Objektiv geputzt


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Februar 2010)

...vom donnerstag !! MIT VIEL SONNE !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (2. Februar 2010)

Hier mein letzter Ritt:











PS: kann mir einer auf die Schnelle sagen, wie ich die Bilder größer einfügen kann?
So wie bei beuze1.


----------



## maggo86 (2. Februar 2010)

[/quote]PS: kann mir einer auf die Schnelle sagen, wie ich die Bilder größer einfügen kann?
So wie bei beuze1.[/quote]

das würde mich auch interessieren^^!


----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2010)

Also, du lädst das Foto deiner Wahl in dein Album hoch. Dann klickst du das Foto an. Unter dem Foto steht "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" Da klickst du drauf. Jetzt taucht ein Code für ein kleines, mittleres oder großes Bild auf. Am besten kopierst du gleich den Code fürs große Bild, dann muss ich nicht jedes Mal meine Lupe rauskramen  Den fügst du in deine Antwort ein und - BINGO! - schon isses drin das Bild


----------



## FWck (2. Februar 2010)

Ins persönliche Album hochladen, dann unter dem Bild 'BBC-Code einblenden' anklicken, den Link für die großen Fotos kopieren und hier einfügen. 

Edit: Bärbel war schneller


----------



## maggo86 (2. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Also, du lädst das Foto deiner Wahl in dein Album hoch. Dann klickst du das Foto an. Unter dem Foto steht "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" Da klickst du drauf. Jetzt taucht ein Code für ein kleines, mittleres oder großes Bild auf. Am besten kopierst du gleich den Code fürs große Bild, dann muss ich nicht jedes Mal meine Lupe rauskramen  Den fügst du in deine Antwort ein und - BINGO! - schon isses drin das Bild



danke ihr zwei...da smuss ich gleich mal ausprobieren....bin mal foto vom reaction machen.....bis gleich^^


----------



## Somnus (2. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Also, du lädst das Foto deiner Wahl in dein Album hoch. Dann klickst du das Foto an. Unter dem Foto steht "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" Da klickst du drauf. Jetzt taucht ein Code für ein kleines, mittleres oder großes Bild auf. Am besten kopierst du gleich den Code fürs große Bild, dann muss ich nicht jedes Mal meine Lupe rauskramen  Den fügst du in deine Antwort ein und - BINGO! - schon isses drin das Bild



Danköööö!


----------



## Somnus (2. Februar 2010)

Dann probier ich's mal:





Et voilà!


----------



## maggo86 (2. Februar 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Dann probier ich's mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das blau is geil.....top!


----------



## FWck (2. Februar 2010)

Perfekt!  

Und hier auch von mir noch ein Bild (damit wir keinen Ärger von Beuze kriegen ).
War jedoch noch vor dem großen Schnee (man erkennt den Trail trotzdem nicht ).





...und ich seh' grad, die Quali taugt auch nichts .


----------



## maggo86 (2. Februar 2010)

so ich hoffe es hat geklappt^^........auch wenns gedauert hat aber bis wir uns immer gn8 gesagt haben das dauert halt.....

hm is ja riesig geworden^^...dadran muss ich noch feilen,aber prinzip is klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (2. Februar 2010)

Eine Cube-Negativ.


----------



## maggo86 (2. Februar 2010)

so vllt ist es ja jetzt größer;wenn nit habe ich kein plan wie die fotos größer darzustellen funktioniert!.....

PS.: ich bleibe dabei das blau ist geil @Somnus
PPS.: immernoch nicht größer....ich gehe auf bbc code blabla und dann wird eine url sichtbar mehr abe rnicht....da steht nichts von groß,mittel,klein.....


----------



## volki3 (2. Februar 2010)

so vllt ist es ja jetzt größer;wenn nit habe ich kein plan wie die fotos größer darzustellen funktioniert!.....

PS.: ich bleibe dabei das blau ist geil @Somnus
PPS.: immernoch nicht größer....ich gehe auf bbc code blabla und dann wird eine url sichtbar mehr abe rnicht....da steht nichts von groß,mittel,klein.....[/quote]



Bitte


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Februar 2010)

doch am linken rand du kasper

*Bild in groß*

Ich glaub wir brauchen mal eine ultimative anleitung die wir hier im Ibc sofort auf abruf brauchen...is doch nich so schwer 

Edith sagt: ich war zu langsam...


----------



## maggo86 (2. Februar 2010)

danke ihr zwei habs immoment gesehen^^....trotzdem danke!


----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2010)

Schönes Bike  
Das von Somnus natürlich auch


----------



## volki3 (2. Februar 2010)

Was sind das denn für Schuhe unter dem Reaction?


----------



## maggo86 (2. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> Das von Somnus natürlich auch



danke^^


----------



## Somnus (2. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> Das von Somnus natürlich auch



Dankööö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XantoR (2. Februar 2010)

reaction sieht einfach genial aus.. 
perfekter gegenstand um einen raum aufzuwerten.. und um gelegentlich damit zu fahren ^^


----------



## maggo86 (2. Februar 2010)

XantoR schrieb:


> reaction sieht einfach genial aus..
> perfekter gegenstand um einen raum aufzuwerten.. und um gelegentlich damit zu fahren ^^



ja ber überwiegend um einen raum aufzuwerten^^.....dank dir!


----------



## Juuro (3. Februar 2010)

Das rot-schwarze Reaction ist echt das schönste Fahrrad wo gibt! Harrr! :-D


----------



## fissenid (3. Februar 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Schuhe unter dem Reaction?



müsste ein Northwave sein, oder???

http://www.northwave.com/eu/shoes_det.php?itemid=461&catid=2&area=2


----------



## maggo86 (3. Februar 2010)

fissenid schrieb:


> müsste ein Northwave sein, oder???
> 
> http://www.northwave.com/eu/shoes_det.php?itemid=461&catid=2&area=2



ja ist der neue northwave aerlite 2010!


----------



## ghia (3. Februar 2010)

Whitey White white...
Vor der ersten ausfahrt mit der SID


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (3. Februar 2010)

Hy,

Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit 

hier nach ein paar Updates:













Mehr Bilder im Album.

... wir sind jetzt bei 10,47 kg - und das mit Pedalen mit Coolness Factor 

Grüße

M.


----------



## fuschnick (3. Februar 2010)

@ghia - hah, da isse also die neue. fährt sich so gut wie sie aussieht?

@martina, das basteln hat sich gelohnt. schaut super aus. 
teileliste hätte mich mal interessiert.


----------



## ghia (3. Februar 2010)

@fuschnick: fährt sich noch viel besser Hab sie aber instinktiv noch n bischen hart eigestellt. Muss mich noch umgewöhnen von der Fiesen Dirt Jumper


----------



## barbarissima (3. Februar 2010)

@ghia und Martina H
Superschicke Bikes habt ihr da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Martina, was sind das für Pedale, die finde ich so nett


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Februar 2010)

pedale - davtus ??????? eventuell ....??


----------



## ghia (3. Februar 2010)

@barbarissima: Danke für die Blumen

Jetzt hab ich nur das große problem das die Bremsen auf ein mal so richtig schäbig aussehen. Aber wenn die Elixir CR (Weiß/Carbon natürlich) dran is erst mal fertig. FREU!


----------



## Martina H. (3. Februar 2010)

Hy,

Danke für die Komplimente 

@barbarisssima: Ja, sind Davtus, in diesem Fall die Bärentatzen. An ein "Kinderrad" (ist das von unserem Sohn) muss halt auch was Kindertaugliches Cooles  Da kann ich nicht nur auf das Gewicht achten - schade eigentlich 

@fuschnick:

Teileliste: die Gewichte, die jeweils dahinterstehen sind selbst gewogen. Alles, was am Rahmen blau ist, sind selbstgeschnittene Aufkleber - wieder aus dem Coolness-Grund - nur schlicht silber/schwarz wie er im Original ist hat für einen Jungen nicht unbedingt was 

Grüße

M.


----------



## maybrik (3. Februar 2010)

Ich find Bilder gut

Gestern am Abend -7 Grad aber lustig nur ich kann nicht sagen wohin die ganzen Wurzeln und Hindernisse hin sind











kurzer Aufstieg mit Pause





und runter bei Eis und Schnee. Macht einfach Laune


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2010)

Ich will auch


----------



## maggo86 (3. Februar 2010)

so bei uns ist Tauwetter angesagt;deshalb war ich heute morgen noch den überaus reichlichen Schnee ausnutzen...ging zwar stellenweise gar nicht aber es wurden trotzdem 20km!.....jetzt regnet es seit heutnachmittag bei "warmen" 5 grad.....denke wenns so weiter geht war es das mit der weißen "Pracht".......









@maybrik: schickes bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich will auch



Seit gestern steht bei uns ein 18er RX im laden ...Musst nur noch nach nussloch


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2010)

Wo liegt den Nussloch


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Februar 2010)

im nördlichen Baden-Württemberg
Da gibts laut Mario Barth die handtaschen..Nächste Stadt ist Heidelberg.


----------



## maybrik (3. Februar 2010)

@maybrik: schickes bike

Danke


----------



## beuze1 (4. Februar 2010)

*nach meinem Wellnesstag gestern lies ich heute auch dem AMS
etwas Aufmerksamkeit zukommen und kümmerte mich bei schönstem
beuze-hoch um die ICE SPIKER..

nach dem harten Wintereinsatz der letzten Wochen sind einige Lücken zu beklagen..




also muss Ersatz her-der Winter macht nur Pause..




warmes Seifenwasser hilft..




beim einsetzen der Ersatz-Spikes..




so arbeite ich mich um den ganzen Reifen..




fertig, noch etwas Sonne für,s Bike und ab morgen wird wieder gefahren..


*


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Februar 2010)

In den Sattel würden die Spikes auch ganz gut reinpassen, oder?!


----------



## barbarissima (4. Februar 2010)

Wäre bestimmt ein tolles Feeling


----------



## michelix (4. Februar 2010)

Hatte heute schon fast Frühlingsgefühle......

und die weiße Pracht schmilzt so langsam zum Glück auch dahin


----------



## Janus1972 (4. Februar 2010)

so auch hier noch mal weil es einige interessiert hatte. Stereo 09 mit g junkies dreist - dreifach schaltbare kettenführung. pics sind im album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (4. Februar 2010)

*Ich habe es einfach nicht ausgehalten musste einfach Biken gehen, konnte zwar fast nur über Aspfalt rollen aber besser als gar nicht. Hochwasser bahnt sich an!*








*Und ruck zuck ist es auch schon wieder Dunkel.*






*@Beuze das hält aber nicht lange oder?*


----------



## beuze1 (4. Februar 2010)

> In den Sattel würden die Spikes auch ganz gut reinpassen, oder?!





barbarissima schrieb:


> Wäre bestimmt ein tolles Feeling



*und dazu noch mein Sommer Renndress *





davon gibt,s aber nur Privat Bilder..:


----------



## beuze1 (4. Februar 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> *@Beuze das hält aber nicht lange oder?*



*mein hoch schon..*


----------



## maggo86 (4. Februar 2010)

@Dämon : wooohhh wo warste denn da unterwegs...sieht ja heftig aus......is das an der saar,oder wo fährste rumm???


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Februar 2010)

@beuze - ...und zu dem höschen die dollen treter , die du beim spike - basteln anhast - LOL !!!!!!!!! die vorstellung is einfach köstlich !!!


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> @Dämon : wooohhh wo warste denn da unterwegs...sieht ja heftig aus......is das an der saar,oder wo fährste rumm???



Ja bin durchs Haustadtertal  an der Saar (Rehlinger Staustufe) entlang nach Saarlouis und wieder zurück. Ist schon ein Imposanter eindruck so viel Wassermassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (4. Februar 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ja bin durchs Haustadtertal  an der Saar (Rehlinger Staustufe) entlang nach Saarlouis und wieder zurück. Ist schon ein Imposanter eindruck so viel Wassermassen.



dacht ichs mir doch;die schleuse kam mir gleich bekannt vor!bin auch öfters in saarlouis unterwegs(na gut öfters ist übertrieben) kollege wohnt dort!.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> ...finde ich auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## m.rr (4. Februar 2010)

oh, meine Bilder sind aus der Versenkung auferstanden.    
Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, das war am 5.12.09. Da haben wir alle noch nicht ahnen können wie sich dieser Winter so entwickelt


----------



## FWck (4. Februar 2010)

Ja, hat echt was. Vor allem, wenns dann wieder so aussieht:


----------



## m.rr (4. Februar 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Ja, hat echt was. Vor allem, wenns dann wieder so aussieht:



...ich bin gerade sehr dafür, dass es bald wieder so aussieht!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2010)

@m.rr

Ja, leider! Da ich am Feldberg wohne ist hier z.Z. für mich noch schicht im Schacht.
Auch für Spikes zu viel Schnee.. 

Weiche momentan in Richtung Limburg und Umgebung aus..

Grüß


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Ja, hat echt was. Vor allem, wenns dann wieder so aussieht:



Na jetzt melden sich aber alle Taunus´ler ...


----------



## cubeman2006 (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

4 Monate Wartezeit haben sich gelohnt!!
Mein 2010er CUBE STEREO THE ONE 20"  













Gruß
cubeman2006


----------



## m.rr (4. Februar 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Na jetzt melden sich aber alle Taunus´ler ...



Feldberg-Entzug  

 ....wir haben es neulich versucht und sind auf den letzten paar hundert Metern hoch zum Gipfel gescheitert.


----------



## m.rr (4. Februar 2010)

cubeman2006 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> 4 Monate Wartezeit haben sich gelohnt!!
> Mein 2010er CUBE STEREO THE ONE 20"
> ...





schönes Teil, Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (4. Februar 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> Feldberg-Entzug
> 
> ....wir haben es neulich versucht und sind auf den letzten paar hundert Metern hoch zum Gipfel gescheitert.



....das war derartig vereist, dass laufen schon gar nicht ging.
Fotografieren auch nicht, da die Batterien bei der Kälte zusammengebrochen sind.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> ....das war derartig vereist, dass laufen schon gar nicht ging.
> Fotografieren auch nicht, da die Batterien bei der Kälte zusammengebrochen sind.



Als ich noch zur Schule ging, habe ich den Winter hier gar nicht anders gekannt..
Da fuhr noch regelmäßig der Skibus aus dem Ort hoch zum Feldberg..  
Lang´ ist´s her!! 

Muss zugeben, dass ich diesen Winter noch nicht einen Anlauf zum Berg gestartet habe..


----------



## mrmind (5. Februar 2010)

sodale - jetzt zeig i au mal mein schickes ams her... wird ja au zeit... wollt erst noch ein paar teile erneuern bevor ich es hier präsentiere...
-



-



-
@ beuze: ... aber diens is au schön  - lg ins geliebte ländle


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Februar 2010)

sehr schick !!!! welche sattel stütze ist das ? joplin ?? zufrieden ??? lg , kati


----------



## FWck (5. Februar 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Na jetzt melden sich aber alle Taunus´ler ...


 
Ich wäre dafür, dass wir diesen Sommer auf dem Feldberg ein Cube-Treffen machen, um dann das Foto des Jahres hier präsentieren zu können.


----------



## mrmind (5. Februar 2010)

@ trek 6500
ja is ne joplin - bin sehr zufrieden, grad wenns auf und ab geht, also sobald ein trail kommt spart man sich halt das anhalten, sattelstÃ¼tze runter, danach wieder anhalten sattelstÃ¼tze hoch... - macht spass das teil. 
mittlerwiele sind die dinger ja auch echt erschwinglich - hab letztes eine fÃ¼r 111â¬ gesehen...
-


----------



## .t1mo (5. Februar 2010)

Oder generell ein IBC Treffen am Feldberg... von einem Cube Treffen halte ich nix 
Oder man macht ein Cube an Friends treffen draus.


----------



## FWck (5. Februar 2010)

Auch gut. 
Du hast vermutlich recht, ein reines Cube-Treffen dürfte eher 'mager' besucht ausfallen.
Aber ein Cube & Friends oder IBC-Treffen hätte schon was.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Februar 2010)

Naja, wenns nich grad am felberg is, wo ich nich hinkomm wär, dann könnt ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es zahlreich besucht is. ich mein wir sind immernoch mit am aktivsten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (5. Februar 2010)

Der Feldberg ist halt einfach ein schönes Revier und von vielen Seiten sehr gut erreichbar - da ist der Anreiz für ein Treffen naheliegend.
Zeit wird einfach nur, dass sich Schnee und vor allem das Eis verabschieden.


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Februar 2010)

Im Sommer könnte ich mir dort ein Treffen durchaus vorstellen.
Wird aber wohl Terminlich schwer zu was gemeinsam zu finden.
Bei und Regnet es schon wieder und der scheiß Schnee will einfach nicht verschwinden.


----------



## volki3 (5. Februar 2010)

Also, bei einem Forumstreffen wäre ich mit meinem Radl auch am Start.
Wenn ich Gas gebe dann kann ich mit meinem Radl in +/- 2 1/2 Stunden am Feldberg sein 
Es müßte nur mal einer das in die Hand nehmen mit den Treffen...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2010)

Ich bin ab und an in Frankfurt, wäre eine gute Idee  





Bild ist nicht von mir


----------



## .t1mo (5. Februar 2010)

volki3, dann würdest Du doch wohl sicherlich durch's Weiltal kommen, wenn Du von Hadamar aus kommst. Da könnte man sich dann zusammentun, wenn es soweit ist


----------



## volki3 (5. Februar 2010)

Es wäre zwar ein kleiner Umweg.... aber warum nicht 
Wo müßte ich dann hinkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (5. Februar 2010)

Für mich wäre es zwar auch nicht der direkte Weg aber dennoch ist der Weg reizvoll. Zwar sind bis kurz vorm eigentlichen Berg kaum hm, dafür eber eben gut Speed und der letzte "Anstieg" ist dann ein richtiger. Quasi von 0 auf 100  
Wenn ich durch so fahre stoße ich in der Regel in Audenschmiede auf den Weiltalweg.


----------



## volki3 (5. Februar 2010)

Für Speed-Strecken bin ich doch immer zuhaben 
Audenschmiede kenne ich... dann Lass uns das mal Festhalten


----------



## maggo86 (5. Februar 2010)

bei nem treffen wäre ich auch direkt dabei......allerdings feldberg und st.ingbert das ist schon ne heftige entfernung (denke so 250-300km) nur um grad mal kurz bisjen biken zu gehn^^........da müssten wir schon etwas mieten zum pennen,oder so?!?!?!


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> bei nem treffen wäre ich auch direkt dabei......allerdings feldberg und st.ingbert das ist schon ne heftige entfernung (denke so 250-300km) nur um grad mal kurz bisjen biken zu gehn^^........da müssten wir schon etwas mieten zum pennen,oder so?!?!?!



ja sind ca. 300km, aber ich denke da werden sich schon noch ein paar aus unserer Gegend finden die mitfahren würden. Übernachtung ist doch kein Problem dort gibt es doch Jugendherbergen oder günstige Pensionen.
Jetzt müssen wir nur noch einen Guide finden der dort alle Trails kennt und mindestens eine 100km Strecke zusammen zaubert.


----------



## volki3 (5. Februar 2010)

Nur mal so als kleine Anregung... so machen das andere 

http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/smf/index.php?topic=1551.0

Da ich im Forum angemeldet bin weiß ich das auch aus 500 km Entfernung en paar Leute kommen.
Es müßte nur einer (am Besten vor Ort) die Orga übernehmen? (Unterkunft, Strecke/Tour) der Rest denke ich mal.... kommt dann von ganz alleine


----------



## maggo86 (5. Februar 2010)

ei dann auf und einen thread IBC-Biketreffen auf gemacht und los gehts.......frühzeitige planung ist nie verkehrt^^......


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2010)

Im Frankfurt Forum (Taunusplauscher) ist das gesammelte Trailwissen zu Hause


----------



## ghia (5. Februar 2010)

hei ho, Treffen hört sich schon mal ganz cool an find ich. Nur kein Plan wo der Feldberg ist. Aber wenn das n "echter" Berg ist. Wird das wohl n bischen weit für mich als Preußen

Heut war bastelstunde angesagt, nachdem´s mich heute früh heftig geledert hat. Die arme neue SID




Erster Service seid 5 Jahren. Hat sie sich auch verdient.


----------



## MilkyWayne (5. Februar 2010)

was ist passiert?

bist du noch ganz?

was hat die sid denn?


----------



## Comp (5. Februar 2010)

Mein Cube ist heute endlich fertig geworden  
Jetzt ist es mit Juciy 3.5 unterwegs und nicht mehr mit den HS33. 
Leider ist bei uns in Leipzig alles gefroren und somit das fahren so gut wie unmöglich =( 









Hay

Liebe grüße Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky-tom (5. Februar 2010)

Hier ist mein Cube:


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Februar 2010)

Schöne HTs 
@Comp fährst du so mit dem Sattel


----------



## MilkyWayne (5. Februar 2010)

vorallem: viel platz zum absenken ist da ja nicht gerade. außerdem etwas arg abfahrtsorientierte sitzhaltung ^^


----------



## ghia (5. Februar 2010)

@Eck1992: Naja bin auf vereister strecke im Wald weggerutscht und nen kleinen Hang runtergekullert. Hüfte und Waade sind schon n bischen Blau. Die Kleine SID is zum Glück nur n bischen zerkrazt (und das nach 2 Tagen) werd sie morgen mal Polieren. Vielleicht hilfts ja.

@sharky-tom: Schönes LTD PRO, nur n bischen wenig Rot

@Comp: Schick, aber die Gabel?


----------



## sharky-tom (5. Februar 2010)

Hab die Reifen noch mit rotem Lack gefüllt!


----------



## Comp (5. Februar 2010)

Ne, mit den Sattel fahr ich nicht so. 
Fragt mich nicht warum der auf den Bildern so tief ist. ;D
Ja.. die Gabel, für mein Knappes Schüler Budget ist nicht bessers Drin.. =(
Aber wenn es mit der Ausbildung klappt kommt dann eine Reba rein 
Liebe grüße ;D


----------



## ghia (5. Februar 2010)

@sharky-tom: so freakig bin ich ja nicht mal Is aber gar keine Schlecht Idee


----------



## barbarissima (5. Februar 2010)

ghia schrieb:


> @Eck1992: Naja bin auf vereister strecke im Wald weggerutscht und nen kleinen Hang runtergekullert. Hüfte und Waade sind schon n bischen Blau. Die Kleine SID is zum Glück nur n bischen zerkrazt (und das nach 2 Tagen) werd sie morgen mal Polieren. Vielleicht hilfts ja.
> 
> @sharky-tom: Schönes LTD PRO, nur n bischen wenig Rot
> 
> @Comp: Schick, aber die Gabel?


 
Gute Bessererung  ...auch für die SID


----------



## ghia (5. Februar 2010)

@barbarissima: danke! Hoffendlich tut das morgen nicht mehr so weh, hab bis Mittwoch frei und hätte endlich mal mehr Zeit zum Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (5. Februar 2010)

schau dein bike an, dann verfliegt der schmerz 

aber pass auf der hundeblick von nem cube kann tückisch sein... so hats mich zwei wochen nach meiner schlüsselbein op schon wieder für ne kleine asphaltrunde draufgezogen (sicherheitshalber einhändig)


aber guuut dass dir und deim bike nicht mehr passiert ist. nachdem du den gabelservice an der dirtjumper?? gemacht hast dacht ich schon die sid wäre hopps gegangen


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Februar 2010)

na , war beuze heut´gar nicht die wälder unsicher machen ...????


----------



## thilli (5. Februar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> na , war beuze heut´gar nicht die wälder unsicher machen ...????



Beuze macht vermutlich das Kloster unsicher........


----------



## maggo86 (5. Februar 2010)

kommt noch der wird noch unterwegs sein^^


----------



## ghia (5. Februar 2010)

Oder er hat sich jetzt n Kamin gebastelt und sitz davor...


----------



## unocz (5. Februar 2010)

kleines update dc16/dc17

auf nächstes update schon vorbereitet






p6 cube edition 

+







kann es kaum erwarten, hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (5. Februar 2010)

Hmm, irgendwas fehlt beim Reaction auf dem ersten Bild  Ich komm nur grad nicht drauf... 

Wird schick kommen mit dem Update! Was istn grad das Gewicht?


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Februar 2010)

@unocz : ... das rot der klemme passt mal absolut nicht zum anderen rot ... das beisst sich ....


----------



## icecoldneck (6. Februar 2010)

mit dem rot muss ich trek recht geben passt überhaupt nicht zusammen ..tut im Auge weh


----------



## MilkyWayne (6. Februar 2010)

hmm ich würde sagen der rahmen ist halt rot-weiß und die klemme ist definitiv eher magenta bis violett... kann sein dass es etwas strange ausschaut.. aber ich bin sicher du wirst berichten


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Februar 2010)

Und ich würde auch keine weisse verbauen. ich mag den weisse anbauteile trend nicht so wirklich. Aber zum glück sind die geschmäcker ja verscheiden


----------



## unocz (6. Februar 2010)

naja das rot vom sattelstützenspanner hat die gleiche farbe wie schaltauge und schnellspanner von daher ist doch auch eine linie zu erkennen. schon klar das es nicht zum reaction rot in dem sinne passt.  naja wir werden es sehn wenn am  montag die teile kommen 
gruss
unocz


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Februar 2010)

...die weisse stütze selber find ich schön - hatte in meinem weissen ht mal eine von fsa - sah nach kurzer zeit aber leider  schon übel grau aus ...
das mit dem rot sieht am ende nach "naja , ich war ein versuch" aus - denke mal , es wird dir selber nicht gefallen ...
leider haben tune , hope , ringle - und alle , die teile eloxieren , immer ein wenig einne anderen ton - nichts passt wirklich zusammen - und zu den rahmenfarben schon mal gar net ... man muss bei einer marke bei den anbauteilen bleiben - und am besten nur an ein einfarbiges bike machen , sonst sieht es immer eher  gestoppelt aus , als edel ...


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Februar 2010)

..ach ja , fast vergessen : wir bekommen zuwachs


----------



## powderliner (6. Februar 2010)

So endlich kann ich hier mein Cube Präsentieren nach ca. Monaten Wartezeit
20" Stereo RX

weitere gibts in meinem Fotoalbum




















weitere gibts in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

@Powderliner: ein scharfes Teil ! Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und viele spannende Trail Kilometer mit Deinem neuen Stereo RX. Die Bremse hat meine Frau auch an ihrem AMS125 und ist sehr zufrieden.

Jaaaa, meine Würfel hat heute wieder mal gerbrüllt und wollte Freigang. Na dann nix wie raus und das Beuze Hoch genießen ... ach ne, halt... wir sind ja in Eschenhahn ... also dann das Eschenhahner Tief genießen.

Hier der fantastische Blick auf Eschenhahn (direkt hinter den Bäumen)




Hier schauen wir direkt auf den Taunus Hauptkamm .... wow




Ihr wollt mehr Panoramabilder ??? Die sollt ihr kriegen: Da hinten ist der Feldberg. Seht ihr ihn ?




Gott sei Dank ... keine Schneehindernisse unterwegs 




Und beste Streckenverhältnisse ...





Es ging gar nichts  ... hoffentlich ging es bei Euch besser zu fahren.

Ich will Sommer !!!  und wieder auf schönen Strecken fahren ...




Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (6. Februar 2010)

..bei uns auch mehr eis , als sontswas... ohne spikes kaum ne chance ....


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Februar 2010)

Bin Heute auch mal die Trails inspizieren gewesen, in den Höhenlagen immer noch Schneematsch. da geht gar nix.
Weiter unten sieht das dann Sooo aus, auch nicht gerade Prickelnd.


----------



## beuze1 (6. Februar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> na , war beuze heut´gar nicht die wälder unsicher machen ...????





> Beuze macht vermutlich das Kloster unsicher........





> kommt noch der wird noch unterwegs sein^^





> Oder er hat sich jetzt n Kamin gebastelt und sitz davor...



*bei dem Wetter können die Touren schon mal länger dauern..
gestern ging garnichts, also hab ich die Bilder vom Vortag aus der Sauna nochmal geschaut..

aber heute hab ich mal ein paar Wege inspiziert..*

*matschig und dreckig




gefroren und vereist




das Fernsehen war auch schon da..




Shit happens!..ist ja gar keine Kamera..




gute Gelegenheit an der Fahrttechnik zu Arbeiten..




zentral Sitzen und locker bleiben..


*




> Na dann nix wie raus und das Beuze Hoch genießen ... ach ne, halt... wir sind ja in Eschenhahn ...


komm doch einfach mal runter..die 428 km sind doch nicht zu weit für ein schönes beuze-hoch
und brin das "kleine schwarze" mit..


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Februar 2010)

@Beuze dafür das du so schlechtes Wetter hattest  sieht dein Bike aber noch richtig Hübsch aus.
So soll ein Bike aussehen.



Das Bachbett ist normalerweise Trocken.


----------



## Magic21 (6. Februar 2010)

Heute gabs für die Spikes nochmals das richtige Revier und wenn es wirklich wie angekündigt morgen kälter wird, ist dann das Eis auch wieder richtig hart.
Hätte nie gedacht, dass Spikefahren so viel Laune macht. So viel Winterkilometer hatte ich bisher noch nie auf der Uhr.

Viele Grüsse
an alle Winter-Cubes
Magic21


----------



## Nafets190 (6. Februar 2010)

bei uns kein Schnee mehr:





und mit dem non-Cube meines kleinen Bruders





stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Februar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> komm doch einfach mal runter..die 428 km sind doch nicht zu weit für ein schönes beuze-hoch
> und brin das "kleine schwarze" mit..



Du hast ja schon wieder blauen Himmel !?!  Na warte mal ab, plötzlich stehen wir dann wirklich mal vor Deiner Tür und holen uns das Hoch ab.   Das "kleine Schwarze" kommt dann auch mit, obwohl wir da sicher nur die "Rücklichter" sehen werden ....

Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## maybrik (6. Februar 2010)

Fotos von der gestrigen Tour und
Nightriden im Winter ohne Spikes find ich super(wobei sie nicht schlecht wären)





Bilder gibt es immer nur vom runterfahren



nie vom runterfallen (drei mal auf der gleichen stelle im stehn war lustig für mich)



aber er kann es ja doch








und zum Schluss noch ein paar mal die Treppen runter








aber irgenwann will mann dan doch heim




war ein netter Aben


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Februar 2010)

@maybrik : geile bilder !!!! was ist das für eine jacke - die gelbe ??? lg , kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (6. Februar 2010)

scheint echt fun zu machen nightbiken^^.....leider hab ich nicht ausreichend licht dazu^^


----------



## derAndre (7. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> scheint echt fun zu machen nightbiken^^.....leider hab ich nicht ausreichend licht dazu^^



Ach sehen wird eh überbewertet!


----------



## maggo86 (7. Februar 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ach sehen wird eh überbewertet!



jo haste auch wieder recht^^........hab ne relativ gute taschenlampe mit ein wenig bastlerischem geschick könnt da etwas gehen


----------



## kube (7. Februar 2010)

Bau dir doch auch eine AXE Lampe, kostet ca. 60  Materialkosten und ist superhell. Hier der link: http://s218201387.online.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=47&Itemid=32


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Februar 2010)

Oder hol dir eine DX für 55 von der Insel die ist auch Top!


----------



## fuschnick (7. Februar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @maybrik : geile bilder !!!! was ist das für eine jacke - die gelbe ??? lg , kati



http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...Proline-Jacket-2009-sulphur-gruen::15444.html

das weiße canyon schaut irgendwie ne nummer zu klein aus. vielleicht täuschts aber auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (7. Februar 2010)

..dachte mir schon , dass es eine von platzangst ist . preis is gut , aber nur noch die falschen grössen da - ausserdem würde mich beim biken mit rucksack die kapuze stören .. DANKE , greez , k.


----------



## S1las (7. Februar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..dachte mir schon , dass es eine von platzangst ist . preis is gut , aber nur noch die falschen grössen da - ausserdem würde mich beim biken mit rucksack die kapuze stören .. DANKE , greez , k.



Bei Platzangst musst du immer eine Groeße hochrechnen .

Ich fahr Shorts und Trikots von Platzangst in XS und die sitzen noch ziemlich locker


----------



## maybrik (7. Februar 2010)

trek 6500*AW: Zeigt her eure Cubes - Teil 1*
@maybrik : geile bilder !!!! was ist das für eine jacke - die gelbe ??? lg , kati Gestern 23:08

hi kati

danke und die frage wurde ja schon beantwortet. bei der Kapuze hatte ich gleich gedacht aber stört gar nicht und du kannst sie glaub ich abnehmen. für die kohle echt eine gute jacke

trek 6500*AW: Zeigt her eure Cubes - Teil 1*
@maybrik : geile bilder !!!! was ist das für eine jacke - die gelbe ??? lg , kati Gestern 23:08


fuschnick schrieb:


> das canyon is echt etwas klein aber der bursche hat so kurze beine das glaubt mann kaum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maggo86 (7. Februar 2010)

@damon und kube : super tips....das hört sich net schlecht an!ich glaube allein aus spass an der freude werd ich mir das mal überlegen mit den lampen!!!


----------



## m.rr (7. Februar 2010)

...haben uns gestern und heute (mal nicht im Taunus) durch den üblen sulzigen Schnee gekämpft, war ganz schön hart  und hat bestimmt nen guten Trainingseffekt 
 Mir hat's sogar noch Spaß gemach,  mein Kumpel hat recht viel geschimpft


----------



## Magic21 (7. Februar 2010)

Heute gabs wieder permanent Dauerfrost und so war das Eis auf den Wegen richtig schön hart.

Viele Grüsse
an alle Winter-Cubes
Magic21

 
ganz schön glatt hier





Hier zogs mir beim Foto machen fast die Beine weg.





Wer schaut denn da nach meinem Cube?


----------



## Organspänder (7. Februar 2010)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Wer schaut denn da nach meinem Cube?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alternatives Fortbewegungsmittel


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2010)

kein Cube, dafür viel Spass


----------



## maggo86 (7. Februar 2010)

also bei uns ist der schnee fast weg leider ist unter der schneedecke pures eis.....also ist an fahren ohne spikes nicht mal zu denken;habs probiert bin noch nicht mal 1km weit gekommen....also musste ich auf asphalt ausweichen:-(........


----------



## OneTwo (7. Februar 2010)

heute um 14:00 Uhr ...






... irgendwo in der Provence ... 19 Grad 





Schnee liegt aber dennoch ... "ganz oben"





unterwegs in Richtung Meer





Blauer Himmel, blaues Meer 





Cube on the beach 





schon wieder auf dem Weg nach Hause ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (7. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> @damon und kube : super tips....das hört sich net schlecht an!ich glaube allein aus spass an der freude werd ich mir das mal überlegen mit den lampen!!!



Ich habe diese Stirnlampe: [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Lucido TX1*[/FONT]

Für mich das beste was es gibt, da ich sie zu dem auch für alles andere nehmen kann. Aber 120 Meter haben schon was wenn man tempomäßig unterwegs ist. Zudem ist das Rücklicht auch gleich dabei.


----------



## maggo86 (7. Februar 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Stirnlampe: [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Lucido TX1*[/FONT]
> 
> Für mich das beste was es gibt, da ich sie zu dem auch für alles andere nehmen kann. Aber 120 Meter haben schon was wenn man tempomäßig unterwegs ist. Zudem ist das Rücklicht auch gleich dabei.




120m??woah....das is sau viel...was kostet die??


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2010)

> .. irgendwo in der Provence



Im Mai bin ich auch wieder da


----------



## OneTwo (7. Februar 2010)

Dann melde Dich doch, wenn Du Lust hast.
Wir koennten einen Trail zusammen fahren und danach
einen Rose geniessen ...


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2010)

Gute Idee, aus dem Frankfuter Forum ist auch noch ein paar dabei ... ich geb dir mal die Koordinaten durch


----------



## OneTwo (7. Februar 2010)

OK


----------



## sepalot (7. Februar 2010)

OneTwo schrieb:


> ... irgendwo in der Provence ... 19 Grad
> 
> Schnee liegt aber dennoch ... "ganz oben"
> 
> ...


 
RESPEKT 

Schöne Zeit noch, währ ich jetzt auch gerne dort, auch wenn ich den Schnee liebe 

lg
sepalot


----------



## 46nos (7. Februar 2010)

@OneTwo: wie hast du die Schrift vom Oberrohr abbekommen?


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (7. Februar 2010)

OneTwo schrieb:


> heute um 14:00 Uhr ...



Ja ja..... das glaubst du doch selber nicht!!!! Die Bilder sind doch alle gefakt!!    Wahrschenlich hockst du hinter deinem PC und manipulierst nur die Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTwo (7. Februar 2010)

@sepalot
Danke!




46nos schrieb:


> @OneTwo: wie hast du die Schrift vom Oberrohr abbekommen?



mit Aceton und mit Vorsicht


----------



## barbarissima (7. Februar 2010)

OneTwo schrieb:


> heute um 14:00 Uhr ...
> [Bild]
> 
> ... irgendwo in der Provence ... 19 Grad
> ...


 
Ich glaube, ich nehme Urlaub und düse in die Provence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Bilder sind einfach zu verlockend


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Februar 2010)

ja , gegen france und fast 20 grad hätte ich auch nix ... seufz ...


----------



## beuze1 (8. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich nehme Urlaub und düse in die Provence


*warum das denn.. Oberschwaben ist doch auch schön..

Montagmorgen 8:00/-4c.. ich ziehe mir die Bettdecke nochmal übers Gesicht,
aber es nützt nicht,s..
ich hab das beuze-hoch schon gesehen und so sitze ich schon um 8:30 auf dem Bike..




ICE SPIKER SPUR




wär hat hier denn geräumt..








was für ein Wetter




nach den Fernseher am Samstag,heute noch einen PC gefunden
[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/100_6697yczf.jpg]




wohin denn jetzt, links, rechts,geradeaus




da lang..




oder da..




ach was, ich fahre in der Mitte..




ist ja schön gefroren..




schöne Woche noch Cube,s..*


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Februar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> ich hab das beuze-hoch schon gesehen und so sitze ich schon um 8:30 auf dem Bike..*



Mein lieber Beuze,

es ist Zeit Dich aufzuklären  : Die machen da komische Atomexperimente in Oberschwaben. Deshalb habt ihr da auch immer so strahlenden (knickknack) Himmel. 
Schaue der Wahrheit ins Gesicht. Alle haben Schit-Wetter nur ihr da unten nicht, da kann doch was nicht stimmen 

... ok, ok ... aus mir spricht nur der Neid. Tolle Bilder, weiter so und dreh ein paar Runden für mich mit 

Gruß aus ehm jetzt gerade Wesel


----------



## OneTwo (8. Februar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> ich hab das beuze-hoch schon gesehen und so sitze ich schon um 8:30 auf dem Bike..
> 
> was für ein Wetter
> *




Die Bilder von beuze machen mich schneehungrig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (8. Februar 2010)

OneTwo schrieb:


> Die Bilder von beuze machen mich schneehungrig!



Okay, ich tausche gerne. Schwarzwald (1-2m Schnee) gegen Cote D'Azur. Klingt fair


----------



## barbarissima (8. Februar 2010)

OneTwo schrieb:


> Die Bilder von beuze machen mich schneehungrig!


Mich machen sie fahrradhungrig  

PS: Warte immer noch auf mein Bike


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Mich machen sie fahrradhungrig
> 
> PS: Warte immer noch auf mein Bike



Oh man das gibt es doch nicht...wie lange ist den das schon weg? Sind doch mind. schon 3-4 Wochen.
Den Trainingsrückstand holst du doch nie mehr auf.
Hast du den kein Ersatzrad?


----------



## beuze1 (8. Februar 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Mein lieber Beuze,
> 
> es ist Zeit Dich aufzuklären  : Die machen da komische Atomexperimente in Oberschwaben. Deshalb habt ihr da auch immer so strahlenden Himmel.
> l



*ich wusste immer das ich noch eine strahlende Zukunft haben werde..*



> barbarissima.. Mich machen sie fahrradhungrig
> PS: Warte immer noch auf mein Bike



*gibts doch nicht..*


----------



## idworker (8. Februar 2010)

PS:Warte immer noch auf mein Bike

denen würde ich den A.... aufreissen So was des geht ja gar net. Übel, übel sag ich da nur........,


----------



## ghia (8. Februar 2010)

@barbarissima; ich denk, das ist nur zum Gabelservice? Ist ja echt ne frechheit

Bei mir ging das ganz schnell am WE


----------



## barbarissima (8. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich wenigstens die Spikes runtergemacht hätte, dann könnte ich mein weißblaues Blümchenmädchenfahrrad nehmen. 






Gabelservice werde ich nächstes Mal auf jeden Fall selber machen


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2010)

Talas lässt sich leider ohne Werkzeug nicht so einfach bewerkstelligen  
aber ich denke du solltest deinem Händler mal etwas Feuer unterm Hintern machen. Die Schwaben sind ja langsamer als die Alpenvölker


----------



## S1las (8. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Talas lässt sich leider ohne Werkzeug nicht so einfach bewerkstelligen
> aber ich denke du solltest deinem Händler mal etwas Feuer unterm Hintern machen. Die Schwaben sind ja langsamer als die Alpenvölker



Der arme Kerl hat nichts mit der Wartung der Gabel zu tun. Das machen in der Regel die Leute von Toxoholic. Bei mir hat es gut einen Monat gedauert bis ich meine Gabel wieder zurueck hatte und ich sag nur es hat sich gelohnt . Talasfunktion hat gearbeitet wie noch nie zuvor. Außerdem hat die Gabel ein Ansprechverhalten an den Tag gelegt, das seines gleichen sucht. Die machen echt gute Arbeit.

Nicht immer auf dem Händler rumhacken. Die koennen manchmal auch nur warten.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Februar 2010)

Eben. der händler hat meistens nix damit zu tun...(manche ausnahmen trauen sich das zu und führen den service auch vor ort aus).
Allerdings lliegts weniger am werkzeug, als mehr an den innereien In der >Talas ist woviel zeug drin.......da müsste man vermutlich erstmal 5-10 übungsgabeln haben und hinterher (im regelfall) das doppelte verkllangen. von daher kann man fox (talas) weder selber machen, noch kanns der händler wirklich---> einschicken und waerten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (8. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Die Schwaben sind ja langsamer als die Alpenvölker*




*so ne frechheit..
ich muß doch sehr bitten..

nimm das sofort zurück..oder wir Treffen uns am Fuß des "Pfänders"*
Der Anstieg zum Pfänder (1012m) weist auf einer Länge von 5,7 km eine Durchschnittssteigung von ca. 10,5% auf und ist damit trotz seiner geringen Höhe mächtig steil.


----------



## barbarissima (9. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... Die Schwaben sind ja langsamer als die Alpenvölker


 


beuze1 schrieb:


> [/b]
> 
> *so ne frechheit..*
> *ich muß doch sehr bitten..*
> ...


 
*Müssen Wahlschwaben da jetzt auch beleidigt sein? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*Ich glaube nicht  *
*Die Westfalen sind sowieso schneller als Schwaben und Alpenvölker zusammen *


----------



## beuze1 (9. Februar 2010)

> barbarissima;
> Die Westfalen sind sowieso schneller als Schwaben und Alpenvölker zusammen



*Du bist raus..hast ja nicht mal ein Bike zum fahren..*



> Sirrah73
> Mein lieber Beuze,
> es ist Zeit Dich aufzuklären : Die machen da komische Atomexperimente in Oberschwaben. Deshalb habt ihr da auch immer so strahlenden Himmel.



*die experimentieren schon wieder..*


----------



## maggo86 (9. Februar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Du bist raus..hast ja nicht mal ein Bike zum fahren..*
> 
> 
> 
> *die experimentieren schon wieder..*



hammerwetter bei dir echt...bei uns ist es richtig ungemütlich nass kalt.....komme grad von tour musste direkt bike waschen^^



wenigstens etwas strahlt jetzt wieder^^


----------



## beuze1 (9. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> wenigstens etwas strahlt jetzt wieder^^


----------



## barbarissima (9. Februar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Du bist raus..hast ja nicht mal ein Bike zum fahren..*


 
*Bin drin...hab´s gerade abgeholt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## biker1967 (9. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wenn ich wenigstens die Spikes runtergemacht hätte, dann könnte ich mein weißblaues Blümchenmädchenfahrrad nehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aber kein Cube!


----------



## beuze1 (9. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Bin drin...hab´s gerade abgeholt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*dann Treffen wir uns am Pfänder.. 
*


----------



## unocz (9. Februar 2010)

so kleines update meiner seits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (9. Februar 2010)

könntest mal Aufräumen.


----------



## BobTheBuilder (9. Februar 2010)

Schickes Nilpferd!


----------



## FWck (9. Februar 2010)

Wenns doch am Cube was zu tun gibt, wieso sollt man dann aufräumen?  

Mir gefällt das Update


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Februar 2010)

Bin heute mal in höhere Lagen eine Inspektionsfahrt machen gewesen, ist immer noch stellenweise sehr schlecht zu fahren. Jetzt ist es zwar nicht mehr Matschig, dafür ist jetzt alles gefroren und da muss man aufpassen wie die Hölle.




Habe mal nachgefragt ob die Reise in den Süden geht, war aber keiner da.


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Februar 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Wenns doch am Cube was zu tun gibt, wieso sollt man dann aufräumen?
> 
> Mir gefällt das Update



mit dem Kleiderbügel am Cube Arbeiten?


----------



## talybont (9. Februar 2010)

Hier meins:




Cube MTB kann ich nicht bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (9. Februar 2010)

hi zusammen!

mein ltd vor dem aller ersten ausritt!





und auf dem wertacher hörnle im algäu! 1700hm 






es folgen noch action fotos sobald ich sie gefunden habe!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2010)

das war aber schon im letzten Jahr


----------



## FWck (9. Februar 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> mit dem Kleiderbügel am Cube Arbeiten?


 
Ist zwar nicht wirklich die bekannteste Methode und 'Mainstream', aber 'individuell' ist doch zur Zeit sowieso in.


----------



## dusi__ (9. Februar 2010)

naja die klimaerwärmung ist weit voran geschritten aber so weit kam se noch nicht   das foto is von september 09

hier noch eins das auch aus dem cube katalog ausgeschnitten sein könnte, meine freundin und ihr acid.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2010)

Schöne Gegend das Allgäu


----------



## dusi__ (9. Februar 2010)

vollkommen, dieses jahr gehts wieder dort hin, mal sehen welcher berg als nächstes dran ist.


----------



## maybrik (10. Februar 2010)

Meine beiden Süssen in der schönen warmen Wohnung
(schon Dekoriert für meinen Sohn, er steht auf Fasching)
Da wüsst ich eigendlich ganz was anderes damit zu tun, 
vorallem im Urlaub












Aber bei dem Sch... Wetter geht gar nix


----------



## barbarissima (10. Februar 2010)

*@dusi*
Wertacher Hörnle fahre ich auch hin und wieder mal. Von da oben hat man schon eine geniale Aussicht 

*@maybrik*
Die Bikes sind klasse  ...aber nichts gegen diese absolut geniale Faschingsdeko  Man möchte gleich aufspringen und eine Polonaise durch die ganze Nachbarschaft tanzen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Helau


----------



## idworker (10. Februar 2010)

*bei uns heißt das Ho Narro, morgen ein Tag Betriebsruhe, schmutziger dunnschtig is welcome.. und am Abend Hemdgloncker. Mal schauen bringe ein paar pic´s mit

Grüße vom Bodensee*


----------



## MilkyWayne (10. Februar 2010)

hm sag mal ist das so gut wenn das bike die ganze zeit über auf dem dämpfer abgestellt ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (10. Februar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hm sag mal ist das so gut wenn das bike die ganze zeit über auf dem dämpfer abgestellt ist?




hab ich mir auch grad gedacht. Aber ich denke wer solche Bikes fährt weiß was er tut....


----------



## idworker (10. Februar 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch grad gedacht. Aber ich denke wer solche Bikes fährt weiß was er tut....



ich würde es auch nicht machen. Und erst recht nicht am vorderen Laufrad aufhängen (Bremse könnte u.U. Luft ziehen) Also meine 31 Bikes sind alle horizontal geparkt und denen geht´s blendend


----------



## barbarissima (10. Februar 2010)

31 Bikes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fährst du die auch alle?

Ich habe zwei und von denen fahre ich eins


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (10. Februar 2010)

Da hab ich ja noch ein wenig hin. 
Aus meinem LTD Race ist im übrigen das hier geworden.



Im Wintertrimm mit Winter LRS. Rahmen war so günstig, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## fuschnick (10. Februar 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> so kleines update meiner seits


schaut sehr leicht aus. was wiegt es denn?


----------



## kube (10. Februar 2010)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja noch ein wenig hin.
> Aus meinem LTD Race ist im übrigen das hier geworden.
> 
> 
> ...



Ne Frage wo haste den Rahmen gekauft?


----------



## unocz (11. Februar 2010)

fuschnick schrieb:


> schaut sehr leicht aus. was wiegt es denn?




ich habe leider keine waage, müsste aber so um die 10kg sein. die laufräder sind halt noch sehr schwer


----------



## OneTwo (11. Februar 2010)

heute um 11:30 Uhr ... ... irgendwo in der Provence ... 0,3 Grad


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. Februar 2010)

leute.. ich würde ziemlich billig an nen stereo rahmen von 09 kommen und wollte fragen, ob hier jemand interesse an nem ams 125 rahmen aus 07 hätte (mit gerade mal 2700km runter), inklusive Fox-rp23

gleich dazu möchte ich mal Fragen was ich beim Umrüsten alles neu kaufen müsste? E-type umwerfer, was noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (11. Februar 2010)

Die Umwerfer an den Stereo-Rahmen werden doch als "TopSwing" bei der Dämpferaufnahme montiert.

Dann hat der Stereo doch die X12 Steckachse. Alles andere sollte doch normal übertragbar sein?!


PS: Mein Reactionrahmen ist auf dem Weg. =)


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. Februar 2010)

das 09er hatte doch noch keine steckackse  das würde mich jetzt sehr verwundern eigentlich

was meint ihr könnte ich noch für den rahmen verlangen?


so leicht kann man sich täuschen. hat wirklich ne steckackse. was meint ihr würde mich der umbau kosten? (außerhalb der rahmenkosten)


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Februar 2010)

Baust du selbst, oder lässt du bauen ? 
Wasdu neu brauchst...
Hm. also da wäre sattelstütze+klemme, umwerfer (is topswing am ams, oder?), steuersatz(?), hr. nabe, trötlager(?)..Bei (?) weiss ichs nicht auswendig. da musst du mal die einbaubreiten vergleiuchen. kann sie dir nur vom 08er sagen


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. Februar 2010)

hmm joa ams hat topswing 

was meinst du wie teuer mich das ganze nochmal kommen würde?

bin nämlich doch sehr interessiert an dem rahmen, weil er mit dämpfer nur 500 kostet 

und son stereo hat schon style ^^

sattelstütze und klemme kann ich nicht zufällig vom ams übernehmen? genauso wie den steuersatz.

so ne grobe abschätzung mit akzeptablen teil-nahmen wäre nicht schlecht, will auch endlich stereo fahrer werden ^^


----------



## Martina H. (11. Februar 2010)

Hy,

ich hab gerade beide Räder zu Hause 

Sattelstütze und Klemme kannst Du nicht übernehmen: AMS hat 31,9 Durchmesser und Stereo 34,9. Das mit dem Steuersatz (beides 1.5, wird auf 1 1/8tel reduziert  - für die Gabel) würde ich mir überlegen, den kann man nicht einfach "raus- und reinbasteln", wenn man da nicht das richtige Werkzeug hat kann dass ganz schnell schiefgehen. Innenlager passt. Das das Stereo Steckachse hat wurde schon erwähnt. Dann ist noch die Frage der Leitungslängen die Schaltzüge und Bremsleitung hinten (Vorne ist es wahrscheinlich egal) sind anders verlegt - beim Stereo wahrscheinlich länger.

Das ist jetzt erstmal das, was mir einfällt...

M.


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. Februar 2010)

gut, dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass es garnicht sooviel ist. den steuersatz sollte ich mit nem guten bekannten schon hinbekommen (große werkstatt und 30 jahre bike erfahrung, also auch was das rumbauen angeht) ansonsten ists nen versuch wert 

also neue sattelstütze und klemme, neuen umwerfer, neue Narbe und unter umständen neue züge.. des ist ja garnichtmal so viel ^^


jetzt nur schauen, dass ich nen Abnehmer für meinen Rahmen finde ^^ wie gesagt, wenn jemand Interesse hat: melden!


welche parts würdet ihr mir jeweils empfehlen? ich wrüds gerne nicht unbedingt soo teuer haben, allerdings auch nichts was auseinanderfällt. optimal wäre also was was qualitativ in dem jetzigen rahmen spielt (hab nur ne rfr stütze dran und hab die dt swiss xrc 180 laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonecrusher301 (11. Februar 2010)

so will auch mal wieder was posten, hab jetzt lange an meine bikes rumgeschraubt und geändert^^

rennrad:




mountainbike:




aber jetzt bin ich erst mal damit unterwegs^^
will endlich wieder biken, aber bei uns geht zur zeit fast gar nix...




ciao bonecrusher...


----------



## 46nos (11. Februar 2010)

@Bonecrusher301: Welche Maxxis sind das auf dein Pro, und bis du damit zufrieden?


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (11. Februar 2010)

is da maxxis ardent, fahr ihn seit sommer und bin echt voll damit zufrieden, as profil schaut zwar wengl klein aus, aber hat mehr grip wie da nobby nic besonders auch wenns nass und matschig is^^
er hat halt den vorteil, dass es ein vollgummi reifen is und daher länger hält wegen der karkasse


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (11. Februar 2010)

@kube Den Rahmen habe ich bei www.bikepalast.com in Österreich gekauft. 
Hier der Link direkt zum Cube Mega Sale: http://www.bikepalast.com/index.php/cat/c314_Cube-Megasale.html
Meinen Rahmen gibt es allerdings nur noch ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Februar 2010)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> is da maxxis ardent, fahr ihn seit sommer und bin echt voll damit zufrieden, as profil schaut zwar wengl klein aus, aber hat mehr grip wie da nobby nic besonders auch wenns nass und matschig is^^
> er hat halt den vorteil, dass es ein vollgummi reifen is und daher länger hält wegen der karkasse



ardent is aber tendenziell eher Fat Albert klasse, oder net=?!


----------



## whigger (11. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ardent is aber tendenziell eher Fat Albert klasse, oder net=?!



Ja, nur ein bissel schwerer


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ardent is aber tendenziell eher Fat Albert klasse, oder net=?!



yes ! guggsch Du hier

http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis.html


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Februar 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Ja, nur ein bissel schwerer



guad. also bitte mit FA und nicht mit NN vergleichen, bonecrusher 

Ein Maxxis leichter? Wow...sieht man selten Ich bin von maxxis bissl weg, hatte testreifen. Minion DH in der gaaaanz weichen mischung. n kilo und rollwiederstand, als ob man einen platten hätte Ich hab das Maxxis-Syndrom


----------



## maggo86 (11. Februar 2010)

sind die maxxis reifen besser als schwalbe und co?hab bisher nichts anderes als schwalbe bzw. conti gehabt;deshalb keine ahnung!


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> sind die maxxis reifen besser als schwalbe und co?hab bisher nichts anderes als schwalbe bzw. conti gehabt;deshalb keine ahnung!



kannste so nich sagen. Muss jeder selbst wissen, was er fährt. Ausprobieren is das einzige, was hilft 
Ich bin schwalbe-fraktion Conti passt mir mal gar nicht! (pannenanfällig, grip nicht ausreichend, verschleiss, ...oke die Rubber Queen geht zur not) und maxxis is auch nich sooo ganz meins (s. letzte seite)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (11. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> guad. also bitte mit FA und nicht mit NN vergleichen, bonecrusher
> 
> Ein Maxxis leichter? Wow...sieht man selten Ich bin von maxxis bissl weg, hatte testreifen. Minion DH in der gaaaanz weichen mischung. n kilo und rollwiederstand, als ob man einen platten hätte Ich hab das Maxxis-Syndrom


Ich meinte der FA ist leichter als der Ardent. Der Ardent hat um die 850g und der FA um die 770g, beide in 2,4", wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Februar 2010)

ah okay. dann passts wieder  Ich muss meinen mal wiegen!

Ps: Servus dadrüben in walldorf., "nachbar"


----------



## maggo86 (11. Februar 2010)

es gab doch mal einen superlight oder lightweight von maxxis den hatte ein kollege von mir der hatte von 30km tour ca. 20km platt.....deshalb bin ich eigentl auch nicht scharf aufs ausprobieren...bleibe auch bei schwalbe!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2010)

einfach testen ... ansonsen gibt es viele Infos und Diskussionen im Forum

maxxis vs schwalbe vs conti vs .....


----------



## whigger (12. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ah okay. dann passts wieder  Ich muss meinen mal wiegen!
> 
> Ps: Servus dadrüben in walldorf., "nachbar"



Ich denke ein sehr feiner Kompromiss aus Leistung, Grip und Gewicht könnten FA in Verbindung mit einem NoTubes Tubeless Kit sein

PS: Servus zurück ins verschneite Nußloch, Nachbar


----------



## HILLKILLER (12. Februar 2010)

start* Bilderloses Offtopic 

Eben, schlussendlich hat eh jeder seine Favouriten...
Ich würde beispielsweise niewieder Schwalbe kaufen ( früher viele Probleme...Halbarkeit, Pannenanfälligkeit, Service) 
Nun seit Jahre glücklich auf Michelin und aufn Crosser Conti... (Obwohl regional passen sogar die Michelin Pneus gut zum und aufn S*P Werksgelände gerollt sind, so am Rande *g*)
Aber so hat jeder halt seins, nach Einsatzart und Region 
Einfach ausprobieren 
end*


----------



## beuze1 (12. Februar 2010)

*Bilder-Polizei*

*nun ist aber auch wieder gut...*






*fahrt Eure Reifen lieber , und macht Bilder davon..
als hier das Bilder-Forum zu missbrauchen..
also bitte...
*
*CUBE AMS 125..*mit Reifen


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2010)

Cube LTD auch mit Reifen 





wird wohl umgebaut zum Stadtvelo und Badeseevelo mit Starrgabel, Licht, Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger. Mir schwebt ein Vorderrad mit Nabendynamo vor


----------



## maggo86 (12. Februar 2010)

gut sorry bilder pozilei......hier mal mein fortbewegungsmittel nr vier^^





macht sehr viel laune!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (12. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> gut sorry bilder pozilei......hier mal mein fortbewegungsmittel nr vier^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wo ? Wie funktioniert das so ganz ohne Reifen ?


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Februar 2010)

@mzaskar : ,,nicht dein ernst , oder ??? der arme rahmen ...


----------



## kube (12. Februar 2010)

Find ich auch nicht schön!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Februar 2010)

wenns halt mal nur ein gebrauchs rad ist..


----------



## xstream301 (12. Februar 2010)

ich seh kein bild....


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. Februar 2010)

Hier mal meins als es noch neu war und es noch die Sonne sowie 25 Grad gab. Also schon lang her. Ich habe eigentlich nix am Radl verändert. Erst wenn was kaputt geht wirds ersetzt. Morgen werde ich es mal im Schnee ausprobieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (12. Februar 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Wo ? Wie funktioniert das so ganz ohne Reifen ?


sehr kmisch das bild ist weg....komischer weise auch aus meinem album!!!....hmhm....nadrlich hab ichs danach gelöscht^^...naja.....dann morgen zweiter versuch^^........war ne 80ccm supermoto


----------



## Cinema-DD (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo. Will mich hier auch mal vorstellen. Bin seit gestern im besitz von diesem schönen Cube Acid


----------



## maggo86 (12. Februar 2010)

Cinema-DD schrieb:


> Hallo. Will mich hier auch mal vorstellen. Bin seit gestern im besitz von diesem schönen Cube Acid



daumen hoch.....rot weiss find ich sowieso geil^^!


----------



## ghia (12. Februar 2010)

@Cinama-DD: also ich weiß ja nicht... ob Rot Weiß so das richtige ist?




@LittleBoomer: sehr Schnufte... is gas größe S ? sieht so flach aus.


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. Februar 2010)

ghia schrieb:


> @LittleBoomer: sehr Schnufte... is gas größe S ? sieht so flach aus.



Ein 16 Zoll. Das ist wohl dann S. (Ich heiß ja auch LitteBoomer )


----------



## Cinema-DD (12. Februar 2010)

...hmmm ich sollte es zurück schaffen


----------



## jan84 (12. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> [...] Minion DH in der gaaaanz weichen mischung. n kilo und rollwiederstand, als ob man einen platten hätte Ich hab das Maxxis-Syndrom



Wenn man den Reifen montiert steht der Rollwiderstand doch eh ziemlich weit hinten bei den Anforderungen. Solltest bei Schwalbe dann halt, wenn überhaupt, mit dem weichen BigBetty bzw. der weiche Muddymary vergleichen, da is dann "auch platt" . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Februar 2010)

ich vergleiche mit Marry  (ich mein, ich weiss schon was was ist :daumen)

Aber warum soll der rollwiederstand ganz hinten anstehen? solche reifen werden auch beim (enduro)touren gefahren. und da sag ich zwar normal auch, dass man auf das ein oder andere gramm oder bissl rollwiderstand pfeiffen darf, aber bei diesem reifen wars echt extrem!


----------



## icube (13. Februar 2010)

yeah hab gerade mein neues stereo the one 09 beim händler für 1900  abgestaubt!


----------



## slawo (13. Februar 2010)

hier nun ein paar fotos von meinem fritzz.....leider noch so sauber und jungfräulich^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (13. Februar 2010)

Hi , ich bin fertig mit dem Aufbau  Rest in Album.


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Februar 2010)

Das ist aber mal geil geworden.
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (13. Februar 2010)

Danke


----------



## maggo86 (13. Februar 2010)

@ prinz : sieht echt geil aus...die farbkombo gefällt mir am fritzz sowieso sehr gut!.....


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Februar 2010)

ich find das Gold definititv nicht schön. aber zum glück sind die geschmäcker ja verschieden!

Slawos gefällt mir da schon besser


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. Februar 2010)

Nachdem mir hier alle den Mund wässrig gemacht haben mit Schneetouren, habe ich es heute auch versucht. Richtig Spaß hat mir dieses Geeiere aber nicht gemacht.

Ich warte auf die große Schmelze.....


----------



## Comp (13. Februar 2010)

Servus
ich war heute auch mal unterwegs 
Im Schnee rum zu Cube'n macht echt ein rießen spaß!
Sorry für die schlechte Handy-quali! 






 

Liebe grüße Danny


----------



## m.rr (13. Februar 2010)

@slawo, @SRX-Prinz:

Mir gefallen beide Bikes sehr gut 
 Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß damit! 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## slawo (13. Februar 2010)

danke, werden wir bestimmt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (13. Februar 2010)

Heute hat der Winter nochmals Einzug bei uns gehalten, eigentlich war er ja nie richtig weg.

Viele Grüsse
an alle Cubes
Magic21

P.S. Zum Valentinstag bekommen meine Lieblinge neue Pedale .


----------



## derAndre (14. Februar 2010)

slawo schrieb:


> hier nun ein paar fotos von meinem fritzz.....leider noch so sauber und jungfräulich^^



Ein wirklich schönes Bike, nur die Pedale wollen sich nicht so richtig ins Bild fügen. Mach die ab und schick sie einfach mir. Zu meinem Bike passen die besser  Und morgen ab damit innen Schnee, damit es sein Jungfräulichkeit verliert.

SRX-Prinz. Die Farbkombi mit dem Gold ist sicher nicht jedermans Sache. Auch für mich beißt sich das Gold mit dem Gelb aber der Rahmen sieht einfach grandios aus. Sehe ich das richtig: Du hast "nur" zwei Kettenblätter verbaut? Kommt da noch eine Kettenführung und ein Bash oder soll da so bleiben? Die Sattelstütze ist natürlich geil und der Vorbau schaut auch gut aus. Sind das beides 200er Scheiben? Wie kommst Du mit den Pedalen klar? Merkt man, das ich neue Pedale brauche?

Bis später
der André


----------



## SRX-Prinz (14. Februar 2010)

@ derandre: Ja ich fahre vorne nur 2-fach , eine Kefü brauche ich noch , ob ich auch noch eine bash montiere weis ich noch nicht . 203er scheiben hinten und vorne mit Avid Elexir CR da sollte nichts anbrennen 
Die Sattelstütze ist der Hammer , halt kein Leichtbau aber 
Die Pedale sehen live noch besser aus , nur abrutschen will ich da nicht das gibt Hackfleisch.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2010)

schöne Fritzze  Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

wieder mal nur Schnee und das fahren geht irgendwie eher nur Bescheiden.




Das war mal ein Waldweg ...




... auf dem man momentan nur rutschend voran kommt. Da vergeht meinem Cube mittlerweile der Spaß ...





und meiner Frau auch, die immer ein paar Meter schiebend und leicht schimpfend hinter mir war. 

Vormittags hatte ich noch den Einkaufszettel meiner Frau abgearbeitet. Aber den Sommer hatten die weder bei Edeka, Lidl noch HIT. Jetzt weiss ich gar nicht, ob sie wegen dem Schnee geschimpft hat oder dass ich den Sommer nicht bekommen habe.





Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## ghia (14. Februar 2010)

Das Beutzsche Hoch ist heute anscheinend im Havelland angekommen

Morgens halb Zehn bei 3 Grad immer an der Havel entlang, herrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (14. Februar 2010)

*heute gab es erst mal wieder Neuschnee...hört das den nie mehr auf *




*Die Sonne war nur hinter Schneetreiben zu sehen.*




*Schloss Münchweiler*


----------



## HILLKILLER (14. Februar 2010)

@ghia: Hey die Havel weiter hinunter sah es heute ähnlich aus *g*

So nachdem nach 3 Wochen reinem Schmalspureingangfahren mal wieder das stärker profilierte Rad bei super Sonntagswetter dran war, gibts auch hier einige Bilder 

letzte Zivilation



Erstbefahrung!







Schneewehen fetzen! Bis 40cm einfach durch ballern, bei der einen, die nahezu bis zum Lenker ging war aber schluss mit fahren, reinfahren, stecken bleiben und nicht umfallen, klasse *g*,da war selbst durchlaufen kaum mehr drin, lustig isses allemal  (besonders die Blicke der Langläufer waren köstlich  )

Gruß HK


----------



## cyron (14. Februar 2010)




----------



## xstream301 (14. Februar 2010)

woher hastn die aufkleber?


----------



## cyron (14. Februar 2010)

aufkleber ?


----------



## xstream301 (14. Februar 2010)

das is doch ein ams mit ltd aufklebern oder hab ich einen an der waffel?


----------



## cyron (14. Februar 2010)

joa...ein ams ltd mit ltd aufklebern  anfang 2009 für 1350 beim händler abgestaubt...ist ein messemodell von 2008 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht! aufkleber hab ich nur einen thomson auf dem oberrohr, die restlichen sind original so dran gewesen!


----------



## xstream301 (14. Februar 2010)

komisch


----------



## Ryo (14. Februar 2010)

Das sind keine Aufkleber?^^


----------



## cyron (14. Februar 2010)

Wieso komisch? Die Ltd. Modelle im Laden sahen alle so aus...die Aufkleber scheinen auch nicht auf dem Lack zu sein...also ich könnte sie nicht einfach abziehen, auch wenn eine leichte Erhebung zu sehen ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (14. Februar 2010)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> @ 203er scheiben hinten und vorne mit Avid Elexir CR da sollte nichts anbrennen
> Die Pedale sehen live noch besser aus , nur abrutschen will ich da nicht das gibt Hackfleisch.



Aber daür gibt es doch Schienbeinschoner. Abergesehen davon je mehr Hackfleisch es gibt wenn man abrutscht, desto kleiner die Wahrscheinlickeit das man abrutscht.

Ich hab nur 200/180 und da brennt selbst bei meinen hundert Kilo nix an.


----------



## Magic21 (14. Februar 2010)

So, bevor der Winter irgendwann dann doch dem Frühling weichen muss, noch einen geilen NightRide gemacht.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Februar 2010)

Heute haben wir ein Geburtstagskind unter uns  

Mein Stereo wird 2 Jahre. Es war jetzt schon ganze zwei jahre im harten Einsatz und hat nun 10.951km, und grob gerechnete 230.000-270.000 hm aufm Buckel Was ich recht lustig finde:

12,3kg





Eine Stunde nach Übergabe der Papiere . Noch jungfräulich, bis auf den Weg vom Händler nach Hause.

15,1kg






Heute . Nicht mehr ganz so jungfräulich und tendenziell schon ein Enduro. - Von wegen Leichtbautrend.

Geburtstagsgeschenke sind schon bestellt.  In den Osterferien wirds auseinander genommen, und dann mit Liebe und neuen Teilen zu einem Schmuckstück zusammengebaut 

Im groben veränderte Teile [bis jetzt]

- Antrieb [Kassette, Kette, Kurbel, Tretlager, Pedale]
- Gabel
- Reifen
- Normalerweise 200er Scheibe
- Alle Lager
- Kleinkram

Veränderungen, die folgen:

- LRS [Naben, Speichen, Felgen, Reifen, Schläcuhe, ...]
- Lenker
- Sattel
- Verschleissteile
- Schalthebel
- Umwerfer
- Kleinkram [Schrauben, Schaltröllchen,....]


So und jetzt gibts noch ein paar Bildchen vom Geburtstag





Ganz oben auf dem KS....Schnee genug





Stereo meets "Eiszapfen"





Die Farbe gefällt mir noch wie am ersten Tag 

Also dann, in diesem Sinne auf eine weitere Saisson und


----------



## Luzifer (14. Februar 2010)

Sehr cooles Bild !:kotz:


----------



## m.rr (14. Februar 2010)

.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










@Andis Bike


----------



## beuze1 (14. Februar 2010)

Luzifer schrieb:


> Sehr cooles Bild !:kotz:



vor allem mit Kippe..


----------



## ghia (15. Februar 2010)

@Luzifer: was geht n hier ab?

Find ich jetzt schon n bischen dreist.


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Februar 2010)

Die Jungen halt, mit Kippe und ohne Helm...so wird man nicht alt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2010)

Naja bissl recht hat er. Helm scheint überbewertet zu sein, Kippe in der Hand,.......
Nicht gerade dass, was man einen (naturverbundenen) radfahrer nennt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghia (15. Februar 2010)

Also wenn ich mit 10km/h durch die gegend eiere und maximal in den Schnee Plumpsen kann setz ich doch keinen Helm auf. (Hab ja nicht mal einen). Und die Kippe muss sein weil mein Cheff ein Choleriker ist, und wenn ich nicht rauchen würde werd ich noch genau so wie er Dass ich auf Tour nicht zwischendurch eine Smoke ist ja wohl klar.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2010)

Neues Zeugs fürs neue Cube 








<Klick>


----------



## Ryo (15. Februar 2010)

Hast schon nen LT fürs Fritzzi? Welche Farbe/Austatt eig?


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2010)

wenn es klappt gehe ich es Ende Feb abholen ..... ist noch ein 09'er Modell, daher muss ich nicht auf die neuen Modelle warten  und spare ein paar Franken noch obendrauf


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Februar 2010)

@was soll die  korinthenkackerei ghia gegenüber ? is seine sache, ob er nen deckel aufzieht - und erst recht , ob er raucht ... echt ....


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2010)

passiert doch jedesmal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghia (15. Februar 2010)

@trek 6500: Danke! und Amen

Hoffe das Thema ist damit vom Tisch.


----------



## fuschnick (15. Februar 2010)

wie jetzt , du hast keinen helm? schnee ist bald weg und dann wird gas gegeben.


----------



## HILLKILLER (15. Februar 2010)

Ja, nur bei zuviel Gasgeben hilft auch nen Helm nichtsmehr  
Wiederum, ob nun nun beim Biken umgefahren wird oder beim zum Bäcker fahren, das kann man gern statistisch untersuchen, was wahrscheinlicher und weitreichendere KOnsequenzen hat (reicht sicher für ne BWLer Diplomarbeit...), aber wenns ein umnietet, dann hat man halt "Glück". Mit ist besser, aber es ist jedem sein eigener Kopf also was solls... 

Bevor hier die Bildpolizei erst einschreiten muss, bitte ich um Besinnung auf das Thema! 

Paparazzi, überall lauern sie!!! 





XT Eiszapfen-Edition, nur im Winter, kaufen sie jetzt


----------



## m.rr (15. Februar 2010)

hab schon zwei Helme bei Stürzen zerdeppert und bin froh, dass es net mein Kopp war...


----------



## Organspänder (15. Februar 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> hab schon zwei Helme bei Stürzen zerdeppert und bin froh, dass es net mein Kopp war...



Das ging mir auch schon so, einen in der City beim "ichsagmalderwindschutzscheibehallo" und nie wieder ohne




Wann wird es eigendlich wieder Frühling


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2010)

gute frage! Draussen hört man schon wieder vermehrt vögel zwitschrn, im wald spinnt das forstamt, aber von frühling, oder gar schneefreiem grund ist noch nix zu sehn


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (15. Februar 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Das ging mir auch schon so, einen in der City beim "ichsagmalderwindschutzscheibehallo" und nie wieder ohne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kuuuuhles Shirt! Wo gibts denn das!


----------



## maggo86 (15. Februar 2010)

ich glaube das shirt im aktuellen rose katalog gesehen zu haben bin abe rnicht hundert prozent sicher!


----------



## Passyone (15. Februar 2010)

Hi Leutzz ,
ich heiße Passy und komme ausm schönen Schwabenländle - Tübingen .
Wollte doch mal meins eben zeigen. 
Da hatte ich ganz frisch gewaschen . 
Gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2010)

Darf man fragen warum du dir ne 200er scheibe dadrauf gepackt hast?!
Und: Wechsel mal die pedale  ..Das sollte das ganze dann schon etwas vom 0815 rad wegbringen 

Das Fox shirt gibts doch überall. Gabs mal beim stadler, mailorder, rose,....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Passyone (15. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen warum du dir ne 200er scheibe dadrauf gepackt hast?!
> Und: Wechsel mal die pedale  ..Das sollte das ganze dann schon etwas vom 0815 rad wegbringen
> 
> Das Fox shirt gibts doch überall. Gabs mal beim stadler, mailorder, rose,....


Um genau zu sein eine 206  Ja die sieht einfach nur übel geil aus und die Bremskraft ist auch besser - und is nicht so Mainstream  Jetzt noch eine RockShox Revelation Gabel, zwei neue Felgen und zwei neue Naben (XT/XTR) und super is! 
Ja Pedale wo ich dann meine Schuhe reinklacken kann bekomme ich zum Geburtstag . ^^


----------



## MilkyWayne (15. Februar 2010)

hmm naja ich find ne 200er scheibe an nem hardtail eher fragwürdig, ist die gabel dafür überhaupt freigegeben?

und 2. die bremskraft ist besser? das hat aber eig nix mit der scheibengröße zu tun, sie bleibt lediglich länger kalt und bekommt so weniger fading. (oder irre ich hier?)

trotzdem schicker kleiner würfel und sobald die pedale geändert sind, wirds doch schon gleich viel besser


----------



## maggo86 (15. Februar 2010)

natürlich hat die größe der scheibe etwas mit der bremspower zu tun;warum haben supersportwagen wohl sonst bremsscheiben im jumbopizzaformat und keine peugeot 106 bremsscheiben??!!???!!???



Eck1992 schrieb:


> hmm naja ich find ne 200er scheibe an nem hardtail eher fragwürdig, ist die gabel dafür überhaupt freigegeben?
> 
> und 2. die bremskraft ist besser? das hat aber eig nix mit der scheibengröße zu tun, sie bleibt lediglich länger kalt und bekommt so weniger fading. (oder irre ich hier?)
> 
> trotzdem schicker kleiner würfel und sobald die pedale geändert sind, wirds doch schon gleich viel besser


----------



## .t1mo (15. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> natürlich hat die größe der scheibe etwas mit der bremspower zu tun;warum haben supersportwagen wohl sonst bremsscheiben im jumbopizzaformat und keine peugeot 106 bremsscheiben??!!???!!???




Weil größere Scheiben länger kühl bleiben!


----------



## Passyone (15. Februar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hmm naja ich find ne 200er scheibe an nem hardtail eher fragwürdig, ist die gabel dafür überhaupt freigegeben?
> 
> und 2. die bremskraft ist besser? das hat aber eig nix mit der scheibengröße zu tun, sie bleibt lediglich länger kalt und bekommt so weniger fading. (oder irre ich hier?)
> 
> trotzdem schicker kleiner würfel und sobald die pedale geändert sind, wirds doch schon gleich viel besser


Ich glaube nicht aber Adapter sei Dank und ich hoffe ich finde die Tage eine RockShox Revelation U-TURN Gabel und da sind bis 210mm freigegeben . Die aktuelle Gabel kommt dann auf den Schrottplatz 
Zu 2.: Das ist rein physikalisch so: Probier mal einen laufendes Rad innen (bei der nabe) zum bremsen zu bringen... ist viel schwerer als wenn du außen (Felge) anpackst. 

Gruß


----------



## MilkyWayne (15. Februar 2010)

gut ^^ hab ich nicht bedacht, aber ich glaub bei den 2cm unterschied ists noch nicht ganz sooo wild da ist die fading sache interessanter 

gebe mich trotzdem gern geschlagen


----------



## maggo86 (15. Februar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> gut ^^ hab ich nicht bedacht, aber ich glaub bei den 2cm unterschied ists noch nicht ganz sooo wild da ist die fading sache interessanter
> 
> gebe mich trotzdem gern geschlagen




ach quatsch so war das doch gar nicht gemeint^^.......hast aber auch recht bei 180mm bzw 203mm spielt es wohl keine große rolle^^......sagt mal wo wir grade beim thema sind warum gibt es denn eigentl noch keine größeren scheiben??oder gibts bisher keine gabel für größer als 203mm???


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2010)

noop, Bremsleistung deutlich besser, Dosierbarkeit ist besser und Fading kein Thema mehr (eigene Erfahrung )


----------



## Passyone (15. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> ach quatsch so war das doch gar nicht gemeint^^.......hast aber auch recht bei 180mm bzw 203mm spielt es wohl keine große rolle^^......sagt mal wo wir grade beim thema sind warum gibt es denn eigentl noch keine größeren scheiben??oder gibts bisher keine gabel für größer als 203mm???


Hi,
ich vermute einfach mal wenn man sich in die Kurve legt schleift die 200er schneller als die 160er wenn es 300 gäben wuerde schleift die ja noch schneller in den Kurven da sich ja da das ganze verzieht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (15. Februar 2010)

Passyone schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich vermute einfach mal wenn man sich in die Kurve legt schleift die 200er schneller als die 160er wenn es 300 gäben wuerde schleift die ja noch schneller in den Kurven da sich ja da das ganze verzieht ;-)



hm ok hast recht!ne 300 wär aber echt heftig......


----------



## MilkyWayne (15. Februar 2010)

hmm ok ich glaub die sache mit den 200 mm ist für mich ziemlich irrellevant, vielleicht hab ich deshalb nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht.

ich wieg halt nur 59 kg ^^ (auf 1,72) und nuja... das bremst die louise 07 in 180/180 ganz gut weg. ich hoff ich kann auch bald wieder mti bildern dienen


----------



## maggo86 (15. Februar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hmm ok ich glaub die sache mit den 200 mm ist für mich ziemlich irrellevant, vielleicht hab ich deshalb nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht.
> 
> ich wieg halt nur 59 kg ^^ (auf 1,72) und nuja... das bremst die louise 07 in 180/180 ganz gut weg. ich hoff ich kann auch bald wieder mti bildern dienen



jo das stimmt dir würde glaub ich die 160/160 auch reichen beid em fliegen gewicht


----------



## beuze1 (15. Februar 2010)

*wegen erfolglosigkeit suche ich einen Nachfolger*




eine ganze Seite,und nur 2 Schlechte Handy-Bilder..


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2010)

Schon wieder eine scheiben diskussion Egal, diesmal bin ich nicht so doof, und mische mich ein, wenns darum geht, was groß wirklich bringt.
Allerdings mische ich mich da ein, ob eine "160er ganz locker langt"...
Gut, ich wiege fast 9kg mehr (bin aber acuh 12cm größer ), aber trotzdem würde ja theoretisch 180 langen. (tuts momentan ja auch, weil mirr der adapter fehlt)

ABER: Es kommt auf die fahrweise und dein einsatzgebiet an! Ich für meinen teil fahre 500hm downhillstrecke runter. - am stück. und das nicht langsam. da merkste dann schon einen unterscheid, was die standhaftigkeit angeht! (wobei die bei formula allgemein eh recht gut ist!)..
Wenn jemand 160 fährt, ist das oke. (werde ich am Hardtail evtl. auch).. Allerdings kann man dann davon ausgehen, dass er sich nicht beherzt in die drops und die anlieger der örtlichen dh strecke stürzt 

Ist also alles eine frage des einsatzes, und weniger des gewichts (find ich zumindest - kenne auch ü 80kg fahrer mit 160  - und die kommen auch zurrecht, solange sie auf ihren marathon strecken bleiben)


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *wegen erfolglosigkeit suche ich einen Nachfolger*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann lob mich mal für gestern!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (15. Februar 2010)

Ja die Seite ist echt mau... da schließ ich mich doch Andi an und mach mal einen kurzen Rückblick


----------



## maybrik (15. Februar 2010)

*Bei Bilder mach ich immer gern mit*

Gestern gemessene +2 Grad gefühlte 30 km (da ich meinen Tacho eingeschickt habe).
Aber ich *muss* mal sagen auch Tiefschnee biken kann Spass machen (also *abwärts*)















und ich *muss* mal einen Hersteller *(VDO )* loben!! Perfekter Service, schnell Antworten! Da ich meinen Tacho MC 1.0 + (etwas über 2 Jahre alt) am Freitag eingeschickt habe (die Halterung am Tacho ist gebrochen). Und ich hab heut schon per Mail erfahren das ich einen neuen bekomm, echt 

P.S.: Der Flaschenhalter is nur für den Akku, wenn es jemanden auffallen sollte


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2010)

kuhl! ich muss meinen auch einschicken!! Meine halterung ist auch so ziemlich tot  Das hört man gerne!





Ich trauer sogar dem herbst schon nach !


----------



## maybrik (15. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> kuhl! ich muss meinen auch einschicken!! Meine halterung ist auch so ziemlich tot  !


 
Ich meinte aber nich die Lenkerhalterung, das weisst schon oder





also mir fehlt Frühling, Sommer und der Herbst aber man kann nur das beste draus machen und nicht


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2010)

maybrik schrieb:


> Ich meinte aber nich die Lenkerhalterung, das weisst schon oder
> 
> 
> also mir fehlt Frühling, Sommer und der Herbst aber man kann nur das beste draus machen und nicht



jaja....die unten, die den sensor hebt nehm ich an. das scheint aber ein bekanntes prob. zu sein...Nen kumpel hats auch. also sind wir zu dritt

Achja......
Seassons....





Frühling





Sommer





Herbst





und winter 

auch nachts, wenns sein muss..





ahachja...
Aber daraus lässt sich doch fast ne art kreislauf erkenne?! meint ihr, dass der fürhling doch kommen könnte??!


----------



## Organspänder (15. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Das Fox shirt gibts doch überall. Gabs mal beim stadler, mailorder, rose,....



oder hier https://www.maciag-offroad.de/shop/artikel/Fox_EFX_Jersey_Kelly_Green_2009/5039-312-;297;312.html

und nen Foto


----------



## fuschnick (16. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand 160 fährt, ist das oke. (werde ich am Hardtail evtl. auch)..


 
aha, dann kommt als nächstes ein Hardtail ? Hoffentlich ein Cube !!!

weil alle gerade so schön Bilder posten, kram ich auch noch was altes aus


----------



## barbarissima (16. Februar 2010)

*Winterfotos werden bei mir langsam knapp  *
*Aber Sommerbilder habe ich auch noch ein paar ungezeigte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## xstream301 (16. Februar 2010)

yeayo


----------



## beuze1 (16. Februar 2010)

*na, geht doch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mit den Bildern..das ich immer erst den Knüppel zeigen muß..*

*@ Sirrah73*


der Winter bleibt hart -7°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (16. Februar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *wegen erfolglosigkeit suche ich einen Nachfolger*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





beuze1 schrieb:


> *na, geht doch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Das hat sich gestern aber mehr nach Verzweiflung als nach Knüppel angehört *


----------



## beuze1 (16. Februar 2010)

*das war ja auch der Psychologische-Knüppel..*





..


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Februar 2010)

Du hättest eine große laufbahn als psychologe vor dir gehabt!! Warum wurde das nur niee entdeckt?!!

Heute gings aus zeitgründen nicht weit, aber dafür zweimal auf die 317 üNN 





Schönes wettter heut. und der schnee wird auch immer weniger...ich bin zuversichtlich
Gabel wurde heute mal geservicet und bekam ein neues, bzw. anderes casting. Ein traum, wie so eine gabel funktionieren kann


----------



## beuze1 (16. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Du hättest eine große laufbahn als psychologe vor dir gehabt!! Warum wurde das nur niee entdeckt?!!



*eventuell daran, das ich mich oft wie die Axt im Walde aufführe..
(laut meiner Liebsten)*


----------



## Magic21 (16. Februar 2010)

Nach der Arbeit noch eine Runde gedreht.
Nicht, dass noch die Winterbilder immer weniger werden.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## barbarissima (16. Februar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *das war ja auch der Psychologische-Knüppel..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*War schon knüppelhart die Nummer*


----------



## r19andre (16. Februar 2010)

Tach,
gestern nach der 2,50Std Tour 
41km 620hm

pures Eis am Unterrohr





an Schalten war nicht mehr zu denken





sorry für Bilder nach der Tour, während habe ich keine Zeit ;-)

Andre


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Februar 2010)

Ist normal bei dem wetter zur zeit mad.....
Deine Starrgabel gefällt mir vom prinzip her! schön einfach, usw. Aber ich kann mich irgendwie nicht mit ner weissen anfreunden. allerdings muss ich das auch nicht, es muss dir gefallen


----------



## beuze1 (16. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:
			
		

> *War schon knüppelhart die Nummer*



*man könnte auch Porno dazu sagen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Februar 2010)

Herr lass frühling werden


----------



## maggo86 (17. Februar 2010)

r19andre schrieb:


> Tach,
> gestern nach der 2,50Std Tour
> 41km 620hm
> 
> ...



das blau is geil!gabs das mal so bei cube oder is das eigenproduktion^^??


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Februar 2010)

des blau gabs glaub ich auch schon mal beim acid 

ist von cube


----------



## maggo86 (17. Februar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> des blau gabs glaub ich auch schon mal beim acid
> 
> ist von cube




ok^^....is mir nie aufgefallen;aber es hat was genau wie das rot (hat auch einer hier)!


----------



## barbarissima (17. Februar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *man könnte auch Porno dazu sagen*


 
*Naja, wenn du meinst....*


----------



## r19andre (17. Februar 2010)

Hey,
ist die Farbe vom Modell 2008. 2009 war die Kombi der Farbe etwas anders.

Die Gabel war mal schwarz und habe ich das Strahlen lassen und in weiß pulvern lassen.

Hätte nur gerne eine 425er und keine mit 450er Einbauhöhe.
naja irgendwann mal dient nur der optik und beim Winterrad nicht so tragisch.
Hoffe das ich ab Ende März das andere Bike wieder einsetzen kann.

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (17. Februar 2010)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hey,
> ist die Farbe vom Modell 2008. 2009 war die Kombi der Farbe etwas anders.
> 
> Die Gabel war mal schwarz und habe ich das Strahlen lassen und in weiß pulvern lassen.
> ...




das ist natürlich etwas sehr feines^^......sieht sehr gut aus......das rot sieht geil aus!......was wiegts denn??Felgen sind auch cool....ich habe mich für die Olympic entschieden;kurbel bekomme ich eventuel auch!


----------



## HILLKILLER (17. Februar 2010)

Bei solch tollem Wetter musste ja mal wieder ne Tour drin sein, irgendwie habe ich das totale Winterurlaubfeeling, nur ohne Berge, da in der märkischen Provinz unterwegs  Aber macht Spaß, unberührte Waldwege, da störts auch nich wenn man sich unfreiwillig mal lang macht  oder mal nen Paar Km laufen kann, weil die Weg nicht befahrbar ist (Schnee >30cm + durch Waldarbeiter verwüsteter nicht sichtbarer Untergrund...)

Bilder vom Duathlon 49km radeln, davon 2km laufen, kein Triathlon, sorry, aber jegliche Form von See ist leider zugefroren


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Februar 2010)

*Von Gestern bei Beuze Wetter 
im Hintergrund ein gesprengter Bunker vom Westwall. *




*es war so geil das es bis in die Nacht ging.*


----------



## taunus biker (17. Februar 2010)

Neu: Reaction GTC Race
Alt  :  LDT 3


----------



## barbarissima (17. Februar 2010)

*Sehr schöne Bikes*


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Februar 2010)

Sehr schöne Bikes, am GTC hätte ich auch Spaß richtig was zum Ballern.
Nur die Sid kann ich nicht fahren, bin zu fett dafür.


----------



## taunus biker (17. Februar 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bikes, am GTC hätte ich auch Spaß richtig was zum Ballern.
> Nur die Sid kann ich nicht fahren, bin zu fett dafür.



Bike  Aid

kennste auch den Büschi wenn ja gruß von den SIG `ler aus Koblenz


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Februar 2010)

Klar kenne ich den Büschi, vielleicht sehe ich ihn Morgen.
Fährst du auch Rennen?


----------



## Bar__ (17. Februar 2010)

Schöne Erinnerung an den vergangenen Sommer .... ich vermisse die warmen Tage ...

Hier mein ganzer Stolz


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Februar 2010)

r19andre schrieb:


> Tach,
> gestern nach der 2,50Std Tour
> 41km 620hm
> 
> ...



Netter Aufbau!! 

Ist da ´ne Kinesis-Gabel???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunus biker (17. Februar 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Klar kenne ich den Büschi, vielleicht sehe ich ihn Morgen.
> Fährst du auch Rennen?



JO

Für den Poison Cup hab ich leider keine Zeit Büschi hat sich da ja angemeldet ,aber den ein oder anderen Marathon im umkreis fahre ich Hunsrück,Eifel ,auserdem die TransZollern alp .


----------



## r19andre (17. Februar 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Netter Aufbau!!
> 
> Ist da ´ne Kinesis-Gabel???



Hi,
jab ist eine Kinesis Maxlight 450.

Das Elite wiegt noch ca. 8,38kg.
Kommt aber noch unter 8,3 die nächsten Tage 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Passyone (17. Februar 2010)

Hi,
wurde hier auch schon ein schwarzes CUBE mit weissen Felgen gepostet??


----------



## hano! (17. Februar 2010)

*meinst Du sowas..*


----------



## Passyone (17. Februar 2010)

hano! schrieb:


> *meinst Du sowas..*
> IMAGE


Hi,
ja sowas in der Art meinte ich  
Bin grad nämlich grad schwer am Überlegen ob ich mir auf mein CUBE LTD weiße Felgen drauf machen soll... Hab da auch ein gutes Schnäppchen gefunden:  *klick* 
Feedbacks bitte in diesen *klick* Thread posten! Danke 
Danke für das Bild


----------



## klot71 (17. Februar 2010)

So hier dann auch meins,
seit 6 Jahren mal wieder auf MTB gekommen und mir dieses schoene Maschine letzte Woche zugelegt.


----------



## ratko (18. Februar 2010)

Ein Sommerfoto:






Gruß an alle


----------



## idworker (18. Februar 2010)

so mir reichts jetzt.
Bitte alle mithelfen.

Wir ziehen dem Winter jetzt den Stecker raus !!

Grüße vom Bodensee

Wochenende welcome, quickly.


----------



## barbarissima (18. Februar 2010)

*Da helfe ich mit  Nachdem es jetzt auch noch zu regnen angefangen hat, schwindet meine Motivation zusehends *

*@hano!*
*Die weißen Felgen sehen sehr klasse aus  Ich glaube, ich werde meinem Radl dieses Jahr auch mal einen neuen LRS gönnen *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (18. Februar 2010)

Überblick der letzten Stunden (Nebenbeschäftigung beim Autofahren...): 
Berlin -1°C ; Brandenburg -1.5°C ; Magdeburg 3°C, Hannover 4°C 

es geht aufwärts  (hoffendlich!!!)

PS: mal hoffen das die Schleicher zurück die Autobahn nicht zu parken... gut Schneeregen...


----------



## lolo-bike (18. Februar 2010)

sieht nicht nach frühling aus


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. Februar 2010)

lolo-bike schrieb:


> sieht nicht nach frühling aus



wir sind ja auch noch Mitten im Winter. Aber ich bin mir sicher, der Frühling kommt. 21.03.2010 wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Also habt Geduld und freut Euch darauf......

uups, jetzt läßt der Baltrian nach.......


----------



## barbarissima (18. Februar 2010)

*Ich hau mal noch´n Foto rein ... vom Sommer im Allgäu *


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2010)

Hej der Winter hat doch erst angefangen


----------



## PeterES (18. Februar 2010)

Mehr Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (18. Februar 2010)

*Bist Du den des Wahnsinns, no go. Ich sitze da und habe Frühlingsgefühle !*


----------



## barbarissima (18. Februar 2010)

*Jetzt bleibst du einfach die nächsten vier Wochen ganz ruhig sitzen mit deinen Frühlingsgefühlen und dann isser ja rum der Winter*


----------



## PeterES (18. Februar 2010)

Lieber Schnee als Matsch oder??
Jetzt noch 3 Wochen Schnee für Skifahren und Langlauf und
dann aus Bike !
Da fällt mir ein Bikeurlaub für Ostern buchen ??!!! 
4Tage Vinschgau oooo Geil !!

Kann man da eine Umfrage starten ?! und dann 
rufen wir den Kachelmann an er soll das wetter umstellen 

Gruß Peter


----------



## idworker (18. Februar 2010)

tja, Mädels und Jungs: Urlaub. Ich habe schon mal die Pfingstwoche am Gardasee gebucht.Da wird mit Sicherheit wieder der Tremalzo gestürmt, hat sonst noch wer Lust, oder was habt ihr für Pläne


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2010)

mein zukünftiger Sitzplatz 





ist auch schon da


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2010)

Und für die Wintermüden


----------



## icecoldneck (18. Februar 2010)

[/IMG] So war heut auch mal auf Tour bei dem Wetter


----------



## MilkyWayne (18. Februar 2010)

@ icecoldneck, das bild funzt nicht so recht.


aber (ich weiß es ist kein richtiges bild, hat trotzdem ne .jpeg endung) ich hab mal die ienkaufsliste für heujahr aufgestellt, mal schaun ob ich alles finanziell hinbekomme.


----------



## CeeAge87 (18. Februar 2010)

Gerade heimgekommen...so wars bei mir:


----------



## icecoldneck (18. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (18. Februar 2010)

*ja Frühling - Sommer, ich will auch kein Schnee mehr...




*


----------



## beuze1 (18. Februar 2010)

*ich schipp mich schon mal durch den Hof..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




damit wenigstens am Wochenende wieder ne Bike-Tour 
drin ist..*


----------



## barbarissima (18. Februar 2010)

*Das Zackenmuster sieht toll aus*


----------



## OneTwo (18. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Das Zackenmuster sieht toll aus*



Erinnert mich an hausgemachte Ravioli


----------



## maggo86 (18. Februar 2010)

hey hey.......ich hab mir mal heut gedacht mal gechillt ohne pedale treten fortbewegen^^........macht echt laune die kleine


----------



## MilkyWayne (18. Februar 2010)

sagt mal.. was sagt ihr zu meiner jahreseinkaufsliste auf der vorseite?

bzw was haltet ihr von der race face deus xc?

als nächstes werden wohl erstmal syntace screw on gripz moto ihren weg zu mir finden, sowie carbon-bat hebel für die louise ^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Februar 2010)

Nimm zur stütze den passenden schnellspanner! Ist, mMn sowieso der beste  Ansonsten klingts docjh gut
Die kurbel ist technisch gesehen top! und mal nicht so mainstream wie ne shimano kurbel


----------



## Ryo (18. Februar 2010)

Hm braucht man wirklich das XTR Schaltwerk? Nich dasses schlecht wäre, aber obs den Mehrpreis ggü dem normale XT Shadow wirklich wert ist? Oder ob man das Geld vllt in was anderes Strecken könnte?
Syntace ist ne super Stütze- aber 138 Euro? Ich hab für die weiße Cubeversion damals 110 gezahlt, als ich sie nachgerüstet hab 
Und da ich gerade selbst mit dem Gedanken spiele, wie wärs mit ner absenkbaren Stütze?^^


----------



## MilkyWayne (18. Februar 2010)

hmm die stütze gibts auf ner andren seite für 119 sprich die bestpreisgarantie von bike discount greift voll udn ganz 

was xtr angeht: die wollte ich mir mal gönnen um einmal in den genuss zu kommen  der mehrpreis ist sicher nicht gerechtfertigt, doch möchte ich den schritt wagen. mein schätzchen ist jetz bald ein jahr bei mir und nachdem noch die 07er xt dran ist will ichs warscheinlich mal mit der aktuellen xtr versuchen, lasse mich jedoch gerne anderweitig überzeugen  (mein bike steht eh NIE irgendwo herum.. zuhause immer im flur vor meinem zimmer..)

 @ andi.. freut mich zu hören.. denn Mainstream soll es wirklich nicht sein.. da behalt ich lieber meinen 07er ams rahmen und spendier ihm iwann mal ein schickes race face kürbelchen ^^ (sollte die erste großinvestition dafür werden, da ich mich weigere zuerst das xtr schaltwerk nachzurüsten (stellt euch mal vor xtr schaltwerk und lx kurbel *lach*) ) was verstehst du eigentlich unter dem passenden schnellspanner? den syntace spanner, den bike-discount direkt mitempfiehlt?


thx schonmal für die hilfe.. die cube community hier ist halt doch einfach genial

edit: @ rio: hast du auch die weiße carbonversion? und joa.. kumpel von mir hat auch eine absenkbare stütze, aber ganz ehrlich.. ich spiele grad eher mit dem gedanken ein paar gramm fallen zu lassen.. mir sind die absenkbaren iwie dann doch zu schwer, da greif ich dann lieber selbst zur hand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Februar 2010)

Ah wo wir grad bei schalwerk pimpen sind...ich würde immer X0 vorziehen. auch das is einfach unverschämt teuer...aber wer sein bike schick machen will...
Bei mir kommen zum Xo, das fürmich einfach das beste ist (alles schon gefahren von x7 bis slx und xtr, xt, slx, x9, ALLES), auch noch die passenden trigger! (zum offiziellen VK von 200euro)


----------



## Ryo (18. Februar 2010)

Jap am AMS hab ich damals alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt um irgendwo eine zu bekommen^^ (siehe Galerie) Beim Stereo war sie dann ja direkt dabei.  
Zu AMS Zeiten war ich auchnoch auf Gewicht bedacht^^Mittlerweile beim Stereo ist es mir sowas von egal wenn da bisschen was draufkommt....irgendwann ende ich wie andi  bei 15kg+

Wenn du noch das alte XT hast,  warum nicht mal da die Shadow ausprobieren? Aber ich versteh das mit dem Gönnen  die rot-weiße Race Face  Kurbel steht bei mir schon länger auf der Wunschliste


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hab allein mit gabel und kurbel nen kilo verloren 
Aber das lustige is, ryo, dass es jetzt noch dicker kommt LRS wird wahrsch. unverschämt schwer (aber halt hochwertigst und stabilst) und dazu noch nen lenker, dern bissl schwerer is und nen bashguard.. Mal gespannt mit wievielen kg ich dann letzten endes in die saisson starte

(Gewichtsabnahme : Schalthebel, umwerfer, schrauben und sattel!! uuuii)

edith sagt: Und mal schaun was mit den winter-550 (oder sogar ü600gr) Flatpadels geht..


----------



## Somnus (19. Februar 2010)

Chris-Cube schrieb:


> Gerade heimgekommen...so wars bei mir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich sehe du hast da so einen Lasche am Oberrohr.
Hast du auch das Problem, dass die Leitung für die hintere Bremsanlage gegen den Rahmen kommt und beim fahren so ein lustiges Klingeln verursacht?


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. Februar 2010)

könnt auch einfach von sigma sport ne akkuhalterung 

heut gehts evtl wieder raus


----------



## fuschnick (19. Februar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> sagt mal.. was sagt ihr zu meiner jahreseinkaufsliste auf der vorseite?
> 
> bzw was haltet ihr von der race face deus xc?
> 
> als nächstes werden wohl erstmal syntace screw on gripz moto ihren weg zu mir finden, sowie carbon-bat hebel für die louise ^^


 
hey eck, also mir wären die Teile absolut die Kohle nicht wert. Dafür bekommst ja schon ein halbes Komplettbike!! Z.B. Deus Kurbel bestimmt ganz nett aber denke nicht dass die hundertdreizig euro gegenüber ner XT wert sind. Die XT passt meiner Meinung nach super an schwarze Cubes. Werde sie mir auch holen. Und wenn du kein Mainstream willst, fährst du eh die falsche Marke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (19. Februar 2010)

nee ich fahr cube schon aus überzeugung ^^.. ich möchts nur etwas individualisieren.. außerdem meine ich dass ich die deus ja später sicher auch weiterverwenden kann.. sprich ich würde warscheinlich eh nur nen rahmen als nächstes kaufen. (denke ich) weil die 07er louise zum beispiel einfach abartig genial ist ^^

und naja.. ein halbes komplettbike... ein viertelkomplettbike vielleicht ^^ sind ja alles parts die man weiterverwenden kann. kanns mir als schüler eh nicht alles von jetzt auf gleich leisten, sprich ich werde wohl oder übel mal abwägen müssen was als erstes kommen soll.

greetz


----------



## fuschnick (19. Februar 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *
> 
> *


 
schens buidl, da will man sich nur noch drauf setzen und gas geben ...


----------



## idworker (19. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Das Zackenmuster sieht toll aus*



die sind aber nicht ganz parallelalso beuze, bitte um zügige Korrektur......haha


----------



## linusb (19. Februar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> ....was verstehst du eigentlich unter dem passenden schnellspanner? den syntace spanner, den bike-discount direkt mitempfiehlt?...



Wenn Du den empfohlenen Syntace SuperLock bei Deinem AMS verbauen willst wird das in die Hosen geh'n... Am AMS ist der Sitz der Sattelklemme abgesetzt und die Superlock baut mit einer Bauhöhe von 24,5mm definitv zu hoch....
Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du die Abmessungen der Würger-Sattelklemme auf Deiner Einkaufsliste richtig gewählt hast? Da müsste eigentlich D=34,9mm stehen...


----------



## CeeAge87 (19. Februar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> könnt auch einfach von sigma sport ne akkuhalterung
> 
> heut gehts evtl wieder raus



so ist es...Ist einfach die akkuhalterung, wobei ich mit der Platzierung noch nicht so glücklich bin. Wo habt ihr den platziert? Jemand nen verbesserungsvorschlag?


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. Februar 2010)

ich hab sie ziemlich direkt hinter dem vorbau platziert, bilder folgen.

danke linusb hab nicht wirklich nachgedacht.. 1mm rahmen zwischen sattelstütze und klemme wäre vielleicht etwas wenig 

meinst du der würger würde halbwegs passen?

meine erste bestellung sollte im laufe der nächsten woche rausgehen:


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2010)

Soll ich sie wirklich verkaufen




oder dieses (jetzt mit K24)



oder doch nicht hmmmm 

Achja ich fahre die Superlock und Little Joe


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. Februar 2010)

hmm du musst dir halt bewusstsein dass du dann ganz sicher kein ams-feeling mehr haben wirst  da würde ich eher das ht verkaufen.. wobei hardtail ist halt hardtail.. schwierige sache... wie wärs einfach mit nem drittbike? ^^


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2010)

Naja, besitze ein GT Zaskar (1991), ein AMS (2007), ein LTD (2003) plus einen Zaskar Rahmen (1997), bald gibt es Nachwuchs der auf den Namen Fritzz (2009) hört und evtl noch etwas schnelles für die Strasse ..... langsam wird die Garage zu klein


----------



## fuschnick (19. Februar 2010)

dann musst do wohl anbauen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (19. Februar 2010)

So Leute ^^ viele kennen mich ja eher hier im Forum als "viel reden und wenig machen". Nach nun gut 6 Woche habe ich heute endlich meinen Reaction-Rahmen bekommen. =) Die Bremsen wurden gestern losgeschickt und sollten morgen kommen. Dann wird das gute Stück auch zusammengeschraubt. Zur Not auch erstmal ohne Bremse. xD

Aber nun das erste Bild.


----------



## CeeAge87 (19. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> So Leute ^^ viele kennen mich ja eher hier im Forum als "viel reden und wenig machen". Nach nun gut 6 Woche habe ich heute endlich meinen Reaction-Rahmen bekommen. =) Die Bremsen wurden gestern losgeschickt und sollten morgen kommen. Dann wird das gute Stück auch zusammengeschraubt. Zur Not auch erstmal ohne Bremse. xD
> 
> Aber nun das erste Bild.




netter Rahmen...
was für Bremsen und sonstoge Teile bekommt denn dein Würfel?


----------



## idworker (19. Februar 2010)




----------



## Groudon (19. Februar 2010)

Geplant sind:

Kurbel: Shimano Hone
Kassette: SLX 11-34
Kette: HG93
Schalthebel: SLX
Umwerfer & Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Pedalen: Shimano XT (müssen noch bestellt werden)
Gabel: Magura Odur
LRS: Mavic Crossride
Vorbau: Truvativ Team
Lenker: Truvativ Stylo Team Flatbar
Griffe: Ritchey WCS TrueGrips
Barends: Ritchey WCS SL
Stütze: Thomson Elite
Klemme: Hope
Sattel: Selle Italia NT 1 Gel
Bremsen: Magura Marta SL Carbon rot/weiß
Reifen: Contintental MK 2.2" Prot. (v) & Continental RK 2.2" SS (h)


----------



## Somnus (19. Februar 2010)

Hab meins mal aufgebockt.


----------



## ChrizZZz (19. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Geplant sind:
> 
> Kurbel: Shimano Hone
> Kassette: SLX 11-34
> ...




Soviel schweres Zeug...  
Warum das denn bei dem schönen Rahmen?
Und vorne Protec..hinten aber SS?!

Hast du dich für den härteren Einsatz eingestimmt?


----------



## maggo86 (19. Februar 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Soviel schweres Zeug...



das dachte ich mir auch grade^^......der rahmen is ja wohl von der farbgebung her genial!


----------



## Groudon (19. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mein altes Bike (Bulls Sharptail)  bisher Ã­mmer funktionsmÃ¤Ãig geupdatet.  Da man als SchÃ¼ler nun nicht so die Kohle hat. Nun war halt der Rahmen dran und habe ihn inkl. Steuersatz und Tretlager fÃ¼r gÃ¼nstige 275â¬ geschossen. Der Rest ist halt noch vom alten Bike und wird (wenn das Geld da ist) StÃ¼ck fÃ¼r StÃ¼ck ersetzt oder einfach durch Kondition ersetzt.


----------



## ChrizZZz (19. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich habe mein altes Bike (Bulls Sharptail)  bisher ímmer funktionsmäßig geupdatet.  Da man als Schüler nun nicht so die Kohle hat. Nun war halt der Rahmen dran und habe ihn inkl. Steuersatz und Tretlager für günstige 275 geschossen. Der Rest ist halt noch vom alten Bike und wird (wenn das Geld da ist) Stück für Stück ersetzt oder einfach durch Kondition ersetzt.




Ahh..kay.. mir gings nich anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (19. Februar 2010)

Aber ich bin recht zufrieden mit den Teilen.  Solide und funktionsfähig isses geworden.

Ich hoffe nur, dass die Teilen nun auch optisch am neuen Rahmen gut harmonieren. Grade die schwarze Gabel macht mir bedenken... aber wir werden es die Tage sehen. 


Aber nun Bilder!


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. Februar 2010)

... sonst lass sie halt pulvern


----------



## Groudon (19. Februar 2010)

ich müsste sie lackieren lassen, da das CUBEblau keine RAL-Farbe ist (Auskunft von CUBE) sondern irgendeiner chinesischen Farbpallette folgt und auch RockShox (gleiches blau wie SID WC 2009) kann keinen RAL-Code nennen


----------



## WRC206 (19. Februar 2010)

Leider keine Bilder von der Tour selbst, aber vom Ergebniss 











Bilder sind mit dem Handy gemacht, da meine Kamera zu Hause war und das auch noch leer. :-D


----------



## paradisoinferno (20. Februar 2010)

Hm, schlammige Action, der Sitz is Luxus, oder wie?


----------



## Cinema-DD (20. Februar 2010)

Hi...
was haltet ihr denn von den Pedalen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2010)

weiss


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Februar 2010)

Die bleiben doch eh nicht Weiß und wieso keine Klickpedale?


----------



## Groudon (20. Februar 2010)

Nach dem Rahmen gestern und vor dem Komplettbike heute Abend *freu* nun noch die Bremsen.  





Flatpedals finde ich ok, wenn er Touren fährt.  Nicht jeder fährt Rennen und wenn er sich da sicherer fühlt.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2010)

Klickpedale sind langweilig


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Klickpedale sind langweilig



Und schwer  aber jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## kube (20. Februar 2010)

Finde die weissen Pedale passen gut! Fahre auch keine Klickis.


----------



## Unze77 (20. Februar 2010)

Hab für nen Kumpel ein XMS aufgebaut. Rahmen und Dämpfer sind orginal, der Rest ist Custom ...


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Februar 2010)

Schön geworden, nur mach die noch einen Kettenstrebschutz dran.


----------



## regenrohr (20. Februar 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Hm, schlammige Action, *der Sitz is Luxus, oder wie*?



der liegt doch auf der Bank


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (20. Februar 2010)

> Schön geworden, nur mach die noch einen Kettenstrebschutz dran.



Und anständige Reifen, mit denen kann man ja maximal zur Eisdiele fahren. 2,25 Nobbys, oder so......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (20. Februar 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Und anständige Reifen, mit denen kann man ja maximal zur Eisdiele fahren. 2,25 Nobbys, oder so......



ich denke er hätte sie nicht montiert, wenn sie nicht zum gewünschten einsatzgebiet passen würden 

(trotzdem hätte ich zumindest racing ralph drauf, aber das bleibt seine sache)


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Februar 2010)

Ach kommt Jungs jetzt bitte keine Reifendiskussion.


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Februar 2010)

Äh möchte mir noch jemand den Vorteil von Xo triggern auf dem rad sagen? (x9 schaltwerk, xt umwerfer?!) Da hättens doch auch x9 trigger für die hälfte getan, oder?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (20. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Äh möchte mir noch jemand den Vorteil von Xo triggern auf dem rad sagen? (x9 schaltwerk, xt umwerfer?!) Da hättens doch auch x9 trigger für die hälfte getan, oder?



Wahrscheinlich nur aus Optischen gründen die XO ,muß sagen sehen aber auch klasse aus.Aber der Preis.Gruss


----------



## wurzelhoppser (20. Februar 2010)

Der Schnee im Ruhrpott ist fast weg ,schon mal den Frühjahrs Putz gemacht









Grüsse aus dem Ruhrpott


----------



## Unze77 (20. Februar 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nur aus Optischen gründen die XO ,muß sagen sehen aber auch klasse aus.Aber der Preis.Gruss



Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich die X0 Shifter noch übrig. Wollte sie selbst mal fahren, aber hab mich dann doch für die XTR entschieden.
Bei den Reifen hat mir auch das Herz geblutet, aber mein Kumpel wollte keine Stollenreifen, weil er fast ausschließlich auf der Strasse und Feldwegen unterwegs ist. Was will man machen...


----------



## beuze1 (20. Februar 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Der Schnee im Ruhrpott ist fast weg



*im Schwabenland noch Eisige Zeiten...
heute*
















*der Frühling hört 2m nach dem Keller schon wieder auf..*




*auch der Katzer bevorzugt geräumte Wege..*


----------



## MilkyWayne (20. Februar 2010)

liegt wohl dran, dass er sonst versinkt 

aber auch ich hatte seit sehr sehr sehr langer Zeit mal das berühmt berüchtigte Beuze-hoch ^^ also gleich mal für 2 stunden von zu Hause verschwunden ^^. Der Würfel musste einfach zu dringend gassi xD











na, da fühlts sich doch wohl (übrigens 20meter weiter hinter der kurve war wieder schnee ^^.. die abfahrt war dann auch ziemlich weiß ^^ menge spaß gehabt)


----------



## beuze1 (20. Februar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> *das berühmt berüchtigte Beuze-hoch ^^*



*ich bin so gut zu Euch..*



Bilder-Polizei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bertl1983 (20. Februar 2010)

Heute gekommen, mein AMS125 Elixier. Jetzt wenn das komische weise zeug draussen endlich weggehen würd.


----------



## Ryo (20. Februar 2010)

Superschönes AMS125 Dieses Jahr hats wenigstens geklappt mit der grünen Lackierung.  Aber RfR Hörnchen an nem AM Bike?


----------



## Bertl1983 (20. Februar 2010)

Na ja war grad nix anderes da, und es soll ja keinen Schönheitspreis bekommen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Februar 2010)

Sagmal Beuze...hast du noch eiin zwei meiter platz? also für mich und mein rad? Bin nicht wählerisch und verhalte mich ruhig

Oh man. Ich könnt kotzen. Heute hatte ich doch tatsäcchlich frühlingsgefühle! Also rauf aufs bike...so um die 3 stunden wollt ich max. brauchen (aufn heimberg auf die 600m nuff und dann runter). Irgendwann kam oben dann schnee. oke, is ja kein problem. aber noch ein stückj weiter so komischer pappschnee (kein schneematsch), so dass an fahren an manchen stellen nicht zu denken war. also insg. vll, nen halben kilometer (verteilt auf diverse stellen hochgeschoben). der rest war übrigens eis. Dann fings auch noch schneien an. leicht, stark, zu stark! keine 5 meter mehr gesehn...das legte sich dann aber um 5 min später wieder anzhufangen Abfahrt war dann dafür großteils bei strömendem regen und aufgeweichtem, richtig matschigem, oder mit eis überzogenem boden. zum  en !!

Sogeht das auch nicht! da hab ich lieber schnee...und jetzt habv ich alles nur dreckig, obwohl der spaß eher minimal war..





das könnte die stimung ausdrücken. morgen werd ich sicherlich nicht auf dem bike sitzen!! oder zumindest nicht so hoch! und rennrad geht auch nicht, da es mir vorhin das schaltwerk zerspult hat..ooooohhhh

FRÜHLING!


----------



## HILLKILLER (20. Februar 2010)

@ Unze77: Eigentlich schöner Aufbau, wenn da nicht das Geweih wäre, der Lenker+Hörner/Griffe sind für mich zu krass. Aber wird schon seine Gründe haben 

@wurzelhoppser: Gefällt mir, schlicht, aber wertig. Schade das die Fox nicht noch etwas dunkler ist (ggf würd ich die Aufkleber abmachen, sehen so verloren aus).

Gruß HK


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Februar 2010)

@Andi 3001 bei hat es heute auch so ausgesehen, ich glaube mittlerweile wäre jeder froh es wäre schon Frühling. 
Die kommende Woche haben die Wetterfutzis über 10°C bei uns gemeldet aber leider mit Schauer.
Ach hier noch die Bilder von Heute, nett das ma Ärger bekommen.
*Heute mit der gemütlichen Fraktion unterwegs, dafür 4 Stunden.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Februar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


>



Beuze,

was ist das denn ??? Ein Schwäbischer zu Eis erstarrter Geysir ? Sieht stark aus.

Obwohl heute das Beuze Hoch auch in Eschenhahn ist, lässt es sich nicht wirklich fahren. Alles vereist und sauglatt 

Aber in 4 Wochen geht es erstmal nach Mallorca zum Biken .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Groudon (20. Februar 2010)

So...





Nach 8 Stunden endlich fertig. *puh* Daher auch die Bildquali. Bessere Bilder die Tage.


----------



## maggo86 (20. Februar 2010)

heute reactions erste weitere ausfahrt...es ging in den spichrer wald nach saarbrücken!....war ganz witzig aber auch sehr nass^^......deshalb ging es nach einer kräftigen wäsche wieder zurück ins warme....


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2010)

Endlich, der Nachwuchs ist da 





Gerade erst nach Hause gekommen, vielleicht schaffe ich es ja in der nächste Woche Bilder auf einer Ausfahrt zu machen


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. Februar 2010)

Pardon: SAUUU GEIL wie eigentlich jedes andre fritzz in white n cocoa ^^


----------



## Ryo (21. Februar 2010)

Na endlich  Gratz zum schicken Fritzz!! 

@Maggo: Ich würd das Bike nicht unbedingt mit der Schaltwerkseite nach unten festzurren.


----------



## Bymike (21. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich mir wegen euch White&Cocoa Fritzz leuten noch einen dementsprechenden Rahmen kaufe und mein Stereo vernachlässige, dann gibts was zu hören!!!


----------



## barbarissima (21. Februar 2010)

*@maggo86*
Sehr schick dein Reaction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*@mzaskar*
Na endlich! Da ist es ja, dein Fritzz! Sieht wunderhübsch aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und mit ins Bett darf es auch gleich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Scheint ja die ganz große Liebe zu sein


----------



## m.rr (21. Februar 2010)

wieder superschÃ¶ne neue Bikes  GlÃ¼ckwÃ¼nsche 
bei mir gibtâs auch bald Nachwuchs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




....aber 'n Rennrad und auch kein Cube, schade eigentlich  
es wird 'n BMC ....is auch ganz schÃ¶n


----------



## beattx (21. Februar 2010)

Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer....






ein Sommer wie er früher einmal war....





....ich hoffe bald denn das Schneepflügen macht mir keinen Spass mehr!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghia (21. Februar 2010)

Bomben Wetter und Frühlingsgefühle im Havelland

Neue Extremsportart: Fahrrad Schieben



im Park Sanssouci in Potsdam







3 Stunden und 50km später noch mal schön Sonne Tanken


----------



## m.rr (21. Februar 2010)

vom Schnee is hier im Flachland nur noch eisige Pampe übrig. Spaß is anders 










Die drei können sich bestimmt auch schöneres Wetter vorstellen 





so was wär jetzt schön 

(Rifugio Averau --> Alleghe                                    )


----------



## Groudon (21. Februar 2010)

Hab nochmal 2 bessere Bilder im Keller gemacht:


 



Ich hoffe, dass ich die Woche mal Zeit zum fahren finde und das Wetter besser wird. Die Hörnchen sind bereits auch anders eingestellt und das die Sitzposition angeht wars gestern nur ein grobes Setup zu "um den Block rollen". Wird im Rahmen des "einbremsens" mit gemacht.


----------



## barbarissima (21. Februar 2010)

*Auf der Alb ist der Schnee auch nass und schwer. Ist schon ziemlich mühsam, dadurch zu kommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Aber ist euch aufgefallen, dass gestern innerhalb von sechs Stunden hier vier neue Räder gepostet wurden? *
*I**ch glaube, das ist ziemlich rekordverdächtig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Ich hege den stillen Verdacht, dass die frischgebackenen AMS-, Reaction- und Fritzzbesitzer alle der gleichen Lottogemeinschaft angehören 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Und so´n ganz kleines Bisschen neidisch bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## fhmuc (21. Februar 2010)

Ice Cube in Stereo. War super Wetter heute und die Piste richtig schön eisig, die verwunderten Gesichter der Spaziergänger sind immer wieder ein Spaß


----------



## beuze1 (21. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ist schon ziemlich mühsam,



*ja da hast Du Recht..*


*Ja Kruzifix bist narrisch, woas is denn des?
des rollt net..












Schee wars wenns do warst..


*


----------



## maggo86 (21. Februar 2010)

Ryo schrieb:


> Na endlich  Gratz zum schicken Fritzz!!
> 
> @Maggo: Ich würd das Bike nicht unbedingt mit der Schaltwerkseite nach unten festzurren.




hey ich weiss.....ist abe rnicht festgezurrt ist nur gelegt und damit es nicht wegrutsch ist es etwas festgebunden nicht stramm gezogen....außerdem habe ich das schaltwerk gepolstert(erkennt man nicht so gut)!!!.......aber ich dachte mir die scheiben bremsen will ich auch nicht unbedingt verbiegen....deshalb das vermeidlich kleinere übel^^.......


----------



## maggo86 (21. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Auf der Alb ist der Schnee auch nass und schwer. Ist schon ziemlich mühsam, dadurch zu kommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du glaubst gar nicht wie lang ich gespart habe....aber lotto wäre definitiv einfacher gewesen....aber glaub mir da wäre es nicht bei einem geblieben^^!


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> hey ich weiss.....ist abe rnicht festgezurrt ist nur gelegt und damit es nicht wegrutsch ist es etwas festgebunden nicht stramm gezogen....außerdem habe ich das schaltwerk gepolstert(erkennt man nicht so gut)!!!.......aber ich dachte mir die scheiben bremsen will ich auch nicht unbedingt verbiegen....deshalb das vermeidlich kleinere übel^^.......



Mh, ne du. um die bremsscheiben brauchst dir keine sorgen machen. die liegen ja definitiv nicht auf! Also merken: immer auf die nicht-schaltwerk-seite 
Und mal angenommen, den bremsscheiben passiert was..Dann biste billiger, als nen neues schaltwerk  (obwohl dem eher weniger passiert, sondern vielmehr dem schaltauge)..aber whatever: den scheiben passiert nüx, dem schaltwerk/auge dagegen schon eher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (21. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mh, ne du. um die bremsscheiben brauchst dir keine sorgen machen. die liegen ja definitiv nicht auf! Also merken: immer auf die nicht-schaltwerk-seite
> Und mal angenommen, den bremsscheiben passiert was..Dann biste billiger, als nen neues schaltwerk  (obwohl dem eher weniger passiert, sondern vielmehr dem schaltauge)..aber whatever: den scheiben passiert nüx, dem schaltwerk/auge dagegen schon eher.




ok man lernt nie aus...merci!bin etwas vorsichtig;weil es das erste bike mit scheibenbremse für mich ist!!!!....werds mir merken!!!


----------



## Alex_92 (21. Februar 2010)

So, hier mal mein Bike, ganz aktuell


----------



## Trompeten Paul (21. Februar 2010)

@ghia: sach mal hast du dein Bike bis nach Potsdam getragen? Das sieht ja noch so sauber aus. Wollte heut ne Runde durch die Ravensberge drehen aber ging garnet...so bin ich über Caputh nach Michendorf und zurück. trotz massig Straße sah ich aus wie Schwein. bei dem komischen Schnee machts einfach keinen Spaß im Wald.


----------



## maggo86 (21. Februar 2010)

Trompeten Paul schrieb:


> @ghia: sach mal hast du dein Bike bis nach Potsdam getragen? Das sieht ja noch so sauber aus. Wollte heut ne Runde durch die Ravensberge drehen aber ging garnet...so bin ich über Caputh nach Michendorf und zurück. trotz massig Straße sah ich aus wie Schwein. bei dem komischen Schnee machts einfach keinen Spaß im Wald.




hey bei uns siehts auch nicht besser aus....ich komme grad von einer 20min tour^^(hatte einfach bock) aber resultat sieht man ja(bike war geputzt );also wald is heftig matschig,schnee weitestgehend weg aber jetzt halt matsch und dreck!


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Februar 2010)

naja, dat geht doch noch.. bei mir ist nichts mehr zu erkennen...so versifft ..pfui! Und schnee liegt auch noch. heute war ich aus gutem grund nicht aufm bike!


----------



## ghia (21. Februar 2010)

Trompeten Paul schrieb:


> @ghia: sach mal hast du dein Bike bis nach Potsdam getragen? Das sieht ja noch so sauber aus. Wollte heut ne Runde durch die Ravensberge drehen aber ging garnet...so bin ich über Caputh nach Michendorf und zurück. trotz massig Straße sah ich aus wie Schwein. bei dem komischen Schnee machts einfach keinen Spaß im Wald.



Ne ne... Bin auf nem ziemlch nassen Radweg nach Potsdam gecrused, war wie ne 40min. Unterbodenwäsche In Sansoucci hab ich´s dann eingesaut und danach noch mal 40min. Unterbodenwäsche. War aber trotsdem eben in der Waschanlage und habs abgekärchert. Wie die Autofahrer da immer gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2010)

So, jetzetle, die erste Meter in freier Wildbahn 




Dein Spielzimmer










Mit Teich 







Das macht vielleicht einen Spass, das Fritzz 

Wenn ich ja den Schnee nicht so gerne hätte, würde ich mir ja fast den Frühling und den Sommer herbei wünschen.


----------



## kube (21. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> hey bei uns siehts auch nicht besser aus....ich komme grad von einer 20min tour^^(hatte einfach bock) aber resultat sieht man ja(bike war geputzt );also wald is heftig matschig,schnee weitestgehend weg aber jetzt halt matsch und dreck!


So sieht meins aus wenns gepuzt ist


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. Februar 2010)

ghia schrieb:


> Ne ne... Bin auf nem ziemlch nassen Radweg nach Potsdam gecrused, war wie ne 40min. Unterbodenwäsche In Sansoucci hab ich´s dann eingesaut und danach noch mal 40min. Unterbodenwäsche. War aber trotsdem eben in der Waschanlage und habs abgekärchert. Wie die Autofahrer da immer gucken



abgekärchert  bist du des Wahnsinns, ein würfel hat eine liebevollere pflege verdient. meins wird immer mit hand gewaschen 

aber ok.. jedem das seinige.

@mzaskar: sehr nette bilder.. du willst nicht zufällig tauschen


----------



## ghia (21. Februar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> abgekärchert  bist du des Wahnsinns, ein würfel hat eine liebevollere pflege verdient. meins wird immer mit hand gewaschen
> 
> aber ok.. jedem das seinige.



ich hab es ja danach Liebevoll abgetrocknet und "eingeölt"


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2010)

Ich könnte dir ein LTD von 200x anbeiten, quasi ein Youngtimer


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Februar 2010)

ich mein du hast immerhin kein fully (wo so ein kärcher erstrecht negativ wirkt), aber auch fürs Hardy ises nicht von vorteil!

Meins bekommt (wenn auch sehr sehr sehr selten) nur hand-schwamm-schaumwäsche


----------



## kube (21. Februar 2010)

Ich kärcher meinen Würfel immer weil ich keine Möglichkeit habe mein Rad liebevoll zu reinigen. Aber natürlich mit einem grossen Abstand


----------



## ghia (21. Februar 2010)

Das ich da nicht mit hochdruck rangehe ist ja wohl klar. Man kann bei dem Kärcher hier quasi den druck einstellen. Auf niedrigster stufe mit genug abstand (so das sich nicht mal der gummi an der Gabel bewegt) geht das schon in ordnung denke ich. Wenn man n bischen auf diverse dichtungen aufpasst sehe ich da drin gar kein Problem.


----------



## Magic21 (21. Februar 2010)

Bevor der Winter sich dann doch langsam verabschiedet, das Cube nochmal zum Skispringen ausgeführt.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## regenrohr (21. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> hey bei uns siehts auch nicht besser aus....ich komme grad von einer 20min tour^^(hatte einfach bock) aber resultat sieht man ja(bike war geputzt );also wald is heftig matschig,schnee weitestgehend weg aber jetzt halt matsch und dreck!



war heute auch fahren (liegen ja örtlich nicht soweit auseinander) aber hier im Wald ist fast alles noch vereist und ab und an bisschen Schneematsch, aber das bisschen Dreck was an deinem Rad ist, kann man ja mit der Lupe suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (21. Februar 2010)

@mzaskar: das Frizz echt toll, superschön 
ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch noch mal, und allzeit gute Fahrt


----------



## m.rr (21. Februar 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> das bisschen Dreck was an deinem Rad ist, kann man ja mit der Lupe suchen


 
stimmt


----------



## maggo86 (21. Februar 2010)

kube schrieb:


> So sieht meins aus wenns gepuzt ist


ich bin ein sauberkeits fanatiker....also es muss schon echt was wichtiges passieren, dass ich mein bike nach einer tour nicht sauber mache!!!!!


----------



## maggo86 (21. Februar 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> stimmt



jo ok^^...geb mich geschlagen....aber siehr thread oben ich hasse dreck....und für 20min forst weg mit bisle strasse find ichs dreckig fertig!!!!naderlich hats auch schon schlimmer ausgesehen aber dann nach was weiss ich 2h oder so......


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Februar 2010)

Man gebe mir:
Sauwetter, einen kuhlen, verblockten trail (oder so), mein bike, n paar höhenmeter, und 5 min (bei bedarf auch ma weniger). Und ich garantier dir, du wirst es nichtmehr erkennen


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Februar 2010)




----------



## HILLKILLER (21. Februar 2010)

@ ghia: Mit den Schiebestrecken in Potsdam sollte man es (aus eigener Erfahrung) besonders im Sommer ernst nehmen, vor einiger Zeit waren sie schon bei 75â¬ Strafe,sicher dieses Jahr wieder mehr, super sinnlos. 
FrÃ¼her war alles besser, schÃ¶n vom Ruienenberg, dann an den Seitenwegen von Sanssouci runter, diese TerrassenabsÃ¤tze im Weg machen schon massiv SpaÃ, vorallem im Sommer mit den Rentnern die nur doof schaun, aber gut heute ist ja alles verboten, und mit Eintritt usw usw.

PS: da sonst ja voll offtopic - gut das die Qualli soo schlecht is das es keiner merkt das es ein Leben vor dem Cube gab (6 Jahre her...)


----------



## marco_m (21. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So, jetzetle, die erste Meter in freier Wildbahn


 
@mzaskar
Cooles Bike gratuliere !! Fall's du unbedingt deine tollen Laufräder vom AMS loswerden willst melde dich ...

In 2 Wochen (nach unseren Skiferien) ist dann meine Sperrfrist für's biken vorbei und es gibt wieder Beiträge mit Bilder

Vielleicht schaffen wir's ja dieses Jahr mal auf den Pfanni ..

Gruss Marco


----------



## ghia (21. Februar 2010)

@HILLKILLER: what? 75 Taler? Na ein Glück sagt mir das mal einer wo ich doch letztes Jahr so oft da durch gesaust bin. Beim Schloss Charlottenhof stehen ja auch so Schilder aber da wurde ich immer nur nett gebeten doch bitte ab zu steigen. Dachte das verhält sich wie mit dem Freiwilligen eintrittspreiß in Sanssouci.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (22. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> jo ok^^...geb mich geschlagen....aber siehr thread oben ich hasse dreck....und für 20min forst weg mit bisle strasse find ichs dreckig fertig!!!!naderlich hats auch schon schlimmer ausgesehen aber dann nach was weiss ich 2h oder so......



bei dem schönen Rad ja auch verständlich  , geht mir auch immer wieder so, nachdem ichs dann ein zwei mal richtig eingesaut habe, is es meistens vorbei


----------



## Djhubert2 (22. Februar 2010)

Dann setz ich auch mal noch ein Bild meiner letzten Schneefahrt ein ;-)











schöne Grüße und nen schönen Start in den Frühling ;-)


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. Februar 2010)

Sieht gut aus, nur der Start in den Frühling scheint noch ein gutes Stück entfernt zu sein...


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2010)

Saarland das neue Wintersport Mekka 

schönes Bild


----------



## barbarissima (22. Februar 2010)

Das ist im Saarland?????  Ich hätte jetzt auf die Ecke von Ostwandlager getippt


----------



## Djhubert2 (22. Februar 2010)

@barbarissima  

tjach, im Saarland kann es auch schneien, muss gestehen das bild ist schon zwei wochen alt. Hatte bloß noch keine zeit die Bilder von der Kamera zu laden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTwo (22. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Endlich, der Nachwuchs ist da



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Februar 2010)

Djhubert2 schrieb:


> @barbarissima
> 
> tjach, im Saarland kann es auch schneien, muss gestehen das bild ist schon zwei wochen alt. Hatte bloß noch keine zeit die Bilder von der Kamera zu laden



naja, vor zwei wochen wars ja überall so Rad gefällt mir, aber der blaue speednedle wär mir zuviel..passt net das blau!


----------



## m.rr (22. Februar 2010)

Djhubert2 schrieb:


> das bild ist schon zwei wochen alt.



....das is beruhigend


----------



## m.rr (22. Februar 2010)

....nur so, weil es so schön is  





(vom Cube fotografiert und drei Cubes drauf  )


----------



## fatz (22. Februar 2010)

@m.rr
fanes?


----------



## Demo888 (22. Februar 2010)

So !
Muss mich getz hier auch mal melden!
Mein letztes Rad : Demo 9 Bj 2004 , verkauft in 2006!

Lange Auszeit bis Jetzt , hab mal wieder bissken  geschnüffelt nach Räder:

Bin auch dem Cube Fritzz verfallen , sollte diese Woche eintreffen!

Natürlich nicht in cocoa sondern in schwarz!
Finde eloxiert einfach besser 

Modell K18 aus 2009 zum Schnäppchenpreis, watn geiles Rad für son Preis
Kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## m.rr (22. Februar 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @m.rr
> fanes?



ja


----------



## Magic21 (22. Februar 2010)

Oh, gerade geile Fahraktion von mir auf dem Handy entdeckt.
Ist zwar kein Cube, aber vielleicht reicht es zum Video der Woche .

***duckundschnellweg***

http://www.gpstools.de/Cube/test5_return.wmv


----------



## DeLocke (22. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Saarland das neue Wintersport Mekka
> 
> schönes Bild



Ja so kann man es sagen, leider gibts aber hier nur einen Lift. 

Wenn das so weiter geht mit dem Schnee sollten die Waldwege auch geräumt werden!


----------



## barbarissima (22. Februar 2010)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Oh, gerade geile Fahraktion von mir auf dem Handy entdeckt.
> Ist zwar kein Cube, aber vielleicht reicht es zum Video der Woche .
> 
> ***duckundschnellweg***
> ...


 
Das müsste locker zum Video des Monats reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plexi (23. Februar 2010)

Gestern,

 ein Reaction über dem Elbtal


----------



## Tobi2010 (23. Februar 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Sting HPC X0


----------



## maggo86 (23. Februar 2010)

@ Tobi2010 : top bike hast du da! Farbkombo ist hammer!


----------



## Groudon (23. Februar 2010)

mir ist das Sting farbig zu bunt - aber technisch echt erste sahne  kann man neidisch werden ^^

viel Spaß


----------



## kube (23. Februar 2010)

Man ist das ein geiles Bike!


----------



## CAPITO (23. Februar 2010)

@Tobi2010, sieht super aus 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Cuberia (23. Februar 2010)

Das Sting gefällt mir auch sehr gut...nur Vorsicht mit der Satteltasche...der Riemen um die Sattelstütze ruiniert dir die Lackierung...hatte ich auch schon mal. Also besser nur am Sattelgestell befestigen. Aber sonst genial.


----------



## regenrohr (23. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> mir ist das Sting farbig zu bunt - aber technisch echt erste sahne



wie fast jedes Rad von Cube, gibt ja mittlerweile kaum noch Hersteller die ihre Räder nicht so stark verschandeln, bin froh das ich bei mir einen Großteil der Beschriftung und Sticker entfernt habe...

da es aber hier um Bilder geht, eins aus vergangenen Tagen (noch recht bunt):


----------



## Themeankitty (24. Februar 2010)

Tobi´s Bike schaut endgeil aus!!!!
Die Farbewahl vorallem ist geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (24. Februar 2010)

@ Tobi2010: Dein Bike ist Cool 
Würde vielleicht die Aufkleber von dem LSR entfernen... is en Bissi zu viel des Guten?!l Aber ansonsten TOP 

@regenrohr: Deine Thomson Sattelstütze ist Falschrum drin... das verschandelt das Rad. Eine Gerade passt dann wohl eher!!!
Aber es sieht Lustig aus hihi


----------



## maggo86 (24. Februar 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> @ Tobi2010: Dein Bike ist Cool
> Würde vielleicht die Aufkleber von dem LSR entfernen... is en Bissi zu viel des Guten?!l Aber ansonsten TOP
> 
> @regenrohr: Deine Thomson Sattelstütze ist Falschrum drin... das verschandelt das Rad. Eine Gerade passt dann wohl eher!!!
> Aber es sieht Lustig aus hihi



ich hab mir auch schon gedacht irgendetwas stimmt da wohl nicht^^.....aber auf der anderen seite spart er sich den sattel weiter nach vorne zu montieren mit umgedrehter sattelstütze hat er den gleichen effekt!........wobei sieht schon sehr komisch aus.....


----------



## volki3 (24. Februar 2010)

Naja, aber wie der Sattel und die Stütze jetzt steht... kommt er wohl auch mit einer Graden aus. Wenn net einen Kürzeren Vorbau??? Aber so... sieht es nur Lustig aus 
Naja, er wird schon wissen warum und weshalb... er muß ja damit fahren....


----------



## barbarissima (24. Februar 2010)

*@toby2010*
Dein Sting ist ein echter Knaller    
Hast du es mal gewogen?

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, ob sich so eine rote Truvativ Noir nicht auch an meinem AMS gut machen würde


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Februar 2010)

--hihi , würde sie sicherlich ..


----------



## volki3 (24. Februar 2010)

Von der Sache her, würde die Rote Noir bestimmt passen. 
Wenn die zwei Rottöne identisch sind? Das mußt du dann mal bei einen Händler sehen oder Testen?
Du machst das schon hihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Februar 2010)

sind recht gleich! noir ist etwas dunkler, aber sollte gut passen 
Man man, wenn alle leute hier langsam richtig afrüsten, ham wir bald nur noch 1a custom cubes :daumen.!!


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> sind recht gleich! noir ist etwas dunkler, aber sollte gut passen
> Man man, wenn alle leute hier langsam richtig afrüsten, ham wir bald nur noch 1a custom cubes :daumen.!!



Wenn Du bzw. Dein Laden jetzt noch preislich ein wenig entgegenkommen, machst Du das Geschäft Deines Lebens, wenn alle hier Ihre Träume vergolden....


----------



## idworker (24. Februar 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Wenn Du bzw. Dein Laden jetzt noch preislich ein wenig entgegenkommen, machst Du das Geschäft Deines Lebens, wenn alle hier Ihre Träume vergolden....



man, lass doch den Andi nicht rot werden.....haha u.U muss er noch einen Hol- u. Bringdienst anbieten und das in ganz Deitschland


----------



## barbarissima (24. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> sind recht gleich! noir ist etwas dunkler, aber sollte gut passen
> Man man, wenn alle leute hier langsam richtig afrüsten, ham wir bald nur noch 1a custom cubes :daumen.!!


 
Naja, nach zwei Jahren ist schon mal ein bisschen pimpen angesagt  Ganz oben auf meiner Liste steht allerdings ein neuer LRS  Und dann kommt die Kurbel an die Reihe


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Februar 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> man, lass doch den Andi nicht rot werden.....haha u.U muss er noch einen Hol- u. Bringdienst anbieten und das in ganz Deitschland




Nene, geht ihr zu euren  des vertrauens! Die wollen doch auch was verdienen 

Und Bärbel: Hehe, genau das selbe hab ich mir auch gedacht  Geplant is, am ersten wettermäßig gutem Tag der Osterferien das ding zu zerlegen, und die bis dahin eingetroffenen parts zu verbauen...ach wie ich mich drauf freu
Wer ausser bärbel und mir macht mit? 

Achja: Ich war grad das erste mal mit KURZEN hosen biken...trails sind lecuht feucht, aber relativ trocken, blauer himmel, sonne, vögel...Ein frühlingstraum


----------



## barbarissima (24. Februar 2010)

*Und hier mal wieder ein Bild*


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Nene, geht ihr zu euren  des vertrauens! Die wollen doch auch was verdienen
> 
> Und Bärbel: Hehe, genau das selbe hab ich mir auch gedacht  Geplant is, am ersten wettermäßig gutem Tag der Osterferien das ding zu zerlegen, und die bis dahin eingetroffenen parts zu verbauen...ach wie ich mich drauf freu
> Wer ausser bärbel und mir macht mit?
> ...



Hast du was geraucht bei uns pisst es schon seit Tagen da haste gar keine Chance etwas zu schrotten.


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Februar 2010)

mh..Naja, bei uns regnets zwar auch so zwischendurch, aber da seit um 11 huete moorgen nix mehr ausser sonne war ging das bei 11-12 grad (oder noch mehr) ganz gut  .. War auch überrascht! am montag hab ich mir das selbe gedacht, aber da war wohl noch schnee am tauen, und da wars so matschig, dass ich mich nur geärgert hab. aber heute


----------



## Groudon (24. Februar 2010)

beí uns ist noch das ganze Eis vorhanden -.- kotzt schon ziemlich an... bis dann die Trails relativ "trocken" sind dauerts sicher noch 2-3 wochen


----------



## barbarissima (24. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Und Bärbel: Hehe, genau das selbe hab ich mir auch gedacht  Geplant is, am ersten wettermäßig gutem Tag der Osterferien das ding zu zerlegen, und die bis dahin eingetroffenen parts zu verbauen...ach wie ich mich drauf freu
> Wer ausser bärbel und mir macht mit?


 
Was hast du denn alles bestellt? 

Wettermäßig ist es zwar schon wärmer, aber nicht wirklich freundlich, wenn auch etwas trockener geworden   Aber wenigstens schmilzt der Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (24. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> mh..Naja, bei uns regnets zwar auch so zwischendurch, aber da seit um 11 huete moorgen nix mehr ausser sonne war ging das bei 11-12 grad (oder noch mehr) ganz gut  .. War auch überrascht! am montag hab ich mir das selbe gedacht, aber da war wohl noch schnee am tauen, und da wars so matschig, dass ich mich nur geärgert hab. aber heute



Oh man bin ich neidisch.


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Februar 2010)

Gut so!  Hey aber irgendwann dreht sich der spiess um, und ich werd wieder mal neidisch sein....ausserdem is bei uns auch nicht alles super. aufn hausberg fahr ich auch nicht, der hat noch schnee. aber weiter unten, so bis 300 meter höher oder so gehts..



barbarissima schrieb:


> Was hast du denn alles bestellt?
> 
> Wettermäßig ist es zwar schon wärmer, aber nicht wirklich freundlich, wenn auch etwas trockener geworden   Aber wenigstens schmilzt der Schnee



Bestellt...mh.bzw neu kommen:

- Umwerfer
- Schalthebel
- Lenker
- Vorbau
- LRS (DT 440 - Mavic 729 .. Ich weiss, hart, schwer, .. Aber ich brauch das (auch wenns in vielen augen nicht passt)
- Griffe
- Sattel
- Verschleissteile (schaltwerksröllchen, kette, kassette, bremsbeläge,.....)
- Meine 200er scheibe kommt wieder dran
- bin grad am reifen testen...der pssende kommt drauf
- Wahrsch. Bashguard (is da, weiss nicht ob er drauf kommt)
- (pedale irgendwann- wenn ich weiss ob klickie oder flaties)
- und eine A head kappe
- Gaabel --> ist ja schon neu, bzw. ersetzt

joa...das ans stereo...und dann (zumidest mal bstellt) vll. ein rad. aber darüber mach ich mir die ganze zeit gedanken. aber ich denke schon, dass ichs nehme. welches seht ihr dann

Naja, 2010er saisson kann kommen!


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2010)

Hoi Dämon

wie wird das Wetter in deiner Gegend am WE?


----------



## Comp (24. Februar 2010)

Servus ;D


Mein Cube bei der ersten Probefahrt 




Und so steht es jetzt im Keller 
Heute ist die SLX Kurbel Garnitur dran gekommen 








Liebe grüße und viel spaß beim Cuben  
Danny


----------



## maggo86 (24. Februar 2010)

servus leute.......heute war ein absolut genialer tag bei uns sonnenschein und gute 12grad;ratet mal wer da mit magen-darm im bett liegt...richtig ich!einzigster trost hab ne kellerwohnung und somit schläft "reaction" fast neben mir^^.......


----------



## icecoldneck (24. Februar 2010)

comp: cooles rot an deinem bike macht echt was her.. würde mich aber unbedingt noch um die Pedale kümmern...aber sonst top!


----------



## Comp (24. Februar 2010)

Dankeschön 
Ich weiß, ich mag die Dinger nicht!
Ich weiß aber nicht welche ich mir Kaufen soll 
Von diesen 'Klickis' oder so halt ich nicht viel. 
Mein Kumpel hat sich mit den Dinger mal hingelegt und ist nicht ausgeklickt.. war richtig übel..

Liebe grüße


----------



## regenrohr (24. Februar 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> @regenrohr: Deine Thomson Sattelstütze ist Falschrum drin... das verschandelt das Rad. Eine Gerade passt dann wohl eher!!!Aber es sieht Lustig aus hihi



das Bild ist von letztem Sommer als ich den Sattel neu hatte und diesen falsch auf die Stütze montiert habe, wurde aber mittlerweile wieder geändert 

3 Wochen alt:







mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Dämon
> 
> wie wird das Wetter in deiner Gegend am WE?



Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag ist mal leichter Regen angekündigt...


----------



## icecoldneck (24. Februar 2010)

is Übungssache wird zum Reflex des mit dem ausklicken und hat gewaltige Vorteile wegen der Kraftübertragung...aber es gibt auch echt geile rot eloxierte Platformpedale grad bei deiner Rahmenfarbe würden die sich gut machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Februar 2010)

bloß nich rot eloxiert! du wirst den ton nie treffen, und dann beisst es sich!


----------



## Comp (24. Februar 2010)

Ich finde die hier recht Interssant http://cgi.ebay.de/NC-17-SUDPIN-II-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item53df6cba37

Was haltet ihr von den?


----------



## Groudon (24. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir mal grade so von meinem CUBE-PROJEKT eine Teileliste angefertigt und mit UNGEFÄHREN Angaben ausm Inet zusammen gesucht - oft noch ein paar Gramm drauf gerechnet. 

Da komme ich so bei 11.5kg raus - finde ich fürs erste mit den Parts garnicht mal so schlecht.





Denkt ihr, dass das hinkommen kann? Ich werde versuchen iwo mal ne Waage aufzutreiben und es zu wiegen.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2010)

Comp schrieb:


> Ich finde die hier recht Interssant http://cgi.ebay.de/NC-17-SUDPIN-II-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item53df6cba37
> 
> Was haltet ihr von den?



Keine Pins in der Mitte, daher nicht so gut geeignet für Wanderschuhe und Vibramsohlen. Für z.B. Five10 super


----------



## Comp (24. Februar 2010)

Ohha, also ich fahr eigentlich nur mit meinen normalen Straßenschuhen.. 
Wären die dafür geeignet?


----------



## ghia (25. Februar 2010)

@Comp: Ich habe bei mir die NC-17 MG II S-Pro drauf, die haben ja ähnlich angeordnete Pins und ich fahre auch mit ganz normalen straßenschuhen mit flacher sohle. Ich fande das sie ausreichenden grip haben, die pins sind sehr scharf und abgerutscht bin ich auch noch nicht. Die du dir ausgesucht hast sehen aber ziemlich hoch aus, könnten sich also schon n bischen anders fahren als meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (25. Februar 2010)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> @ Unze77: Eigentlich schöner Aufbau, wenn da nicht das Geweih wäre, der Lenker+Hörner/Griffe sind für mich zu krass. Aber wird schon seine Gründe haben
> 
> @wurzelhoppser: Gefällt mir, schlicht, aber wertig. Schade das die Fox nicht noch etwas dunkler ist (ggf würd ich die Aufkleber abmachen, sehen so verloren aus).
> 
> Gruß HK


Hast recht gehabt mit der Gabel ,kurzfristig geändert glaube jetzt passt es besser.




Gruss


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Februar 2010)

@comp : .... sehr nettes bike ! das rot ist super , viel schöber , als das oft verwandte signalrot .- bei der pedalwahl kann ich noch davtus in die runde werfen  flach , leicht und schön 
mit strassenschuhen würd´ich nicht fahren . bei pin pedalen geh´n die mit der zeit kaputt (sohle) - und andere halten auf den pedalen nicht richtig ...
ach ja - sattel ist sehr !!! niedrig - ev. rahmen eine nr. zu gross ausgesucht ??? lg , k.


----------



## fuschnick (25. Februar 2010)

Sattel zu niedrig beim Comp 

Schaut sehr gut aus das Comp. Finde der weiße Vorbau passt sehr gut. Den fatalbert würd ich vorn und nic hinten aufziehen.


----------



## icecoldneck (25. Februar 2010)

ja glaube trek 6500 hat recht bissl großer Rahmen sieht man auch am Vorbau da extrem kurz aber is schön mit dem weiß und solang du mit klarkommst is ja alles in Butter....


----------



## Themeankitty (25. Februar 2010)

Hi,
heute endlich schönes Wetter und erste Ausfahrt der Saison


----------



## fLoOh (25. Februar 2010)

ich war heute auch unterweges aber leider ohne cam
fotos gibts das nächste mal 
ride on


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Dämon
> 
> wie wird das Wetter in deiner Gegend am WE?



Bist du mal wieder im Lande?
Es soll Schauer ab und zu geben, Samstag eher trocken, da sind wir alle in Homburg zum Nightride.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2010)

ich bin im Land, aber noch keine Ahnung was genau ich mache, habe jetzt schon einen Monat nicht mehr wirklich auf dem Rad gesessen  Daher wird mir ein Nightride bestimmt zu anstrengend, obwohl ich werde mir mal deinen Link anschauen


----------



## Comp (25. Februar 2010)

Grüße, 
das mit der Größe passt schon ;D
Ich bin 1,84 und das ist ein 20 Zoll Rahmen.
Wenn ich aus der Schule gekomme oder nur eine kurze Strecke vor mir habe, stell ich den Sattel immer etwas tiefer ein.
Ich Persöhnlich finde das es sich so entspannter fahren lässt.
Außerdem find ich mit den Vorbau hat man viel mehr Kontrolle über's Bike und von der Optik find ich ihn viel schöner als der Originale Easton.

Liebe grüße ;D

edit: Der Vorbau ist 40mm


----------



## chickgo (25. Februar 2010)

Ach ja...wird Zeit das Frühling wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (25. Februar 2010)

Nice...ist schon geil in weiß.
Den Sattel hätte ich aber in Schwarz genommen der bleibt nicht lange so.


----------



## floggel (25. Februar 2010)

Comp schrieb:


> Servus ;D
> 
> 
> Mein Cube bei der ersten Probefahrt


Klasse Farbe. Das zweite MTB auf dem Bild ist aber auch nicht weniger cool .


----------



## Verneracer (26. Februar 2010)

Cube AMS 125 RX 2010 nach dem Umbau auf Speedhub.

Einige Tune Parts fehlen noch - Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Sattel  sind noch provisorisch für erste Probefahrten.

Zwei Testfahrten im Schlamm waren erfolgreich und die selbstgebaute  Kettenführung / Kettenspanner hat auch gehalten und super gearbeitet.

Das Frühjahr kann kommen 

Weitere Bilder in meinem Album...


----------



## HILLKILLER (26. Februar 2010)

Das Radl hätte aber auch nen großes Bild verdient 

Endlich mal wieder was individuelles hier!

Aber ist es echt nötig, eine derartige Kettenführung zu verbauen? Reicht nicht auch so ein Spanner, an der Stelle des Schaltwerkes + Leitblech anstatt des Umwerfers?

Sonst, gefällt der Rot-Schwarz-Aufbau sehr gut, noch ne schwarze Stütze+Sattel+Pedale zu, dann ists nahezu perfekt.


----------



## Verneracer (26. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Anerkennung.
Größere Bilder in meinem Album.

Es gibt noch eine Sattelstütze und einen Vorbau von Tune in rot eloxiert und einen schwarzen Sattel, dann sollte die Optik auf jeden Fall ansprechend sein.

Der "normale "Kettenspanner von Rohloff am Schaltauge ist etwas schwerer und Sitzt genau an der gleichen exponierten Stelle wie ein Kettenschaltwerk und kann leichter verbiegen oder abbrechen. Meine Spannrollen sitzen hinter dem Drehkreis der Kurbel und sind somit sehr gut geschützt.
Das Umwerfer-ähnliche Teil oberhalb des Kettenblatts ist eine normale Kettenführung gegen seitliches Abspringen der Kette.

Viel Spaß beim CUBEN wünscht
Verneracer


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Februar 2010)

Mach den Kettenspanner weg und nimm dir dafür ein Exzenterlager.


----------



## HILLKILLER (26. Februar 2010)

Na dann mal los, besonders spannend, weil sich dann das Spiel vom Stärkeren und Schwächeren ergibt - Federung vs. Kette - Federung arbeitet kaumnoch oder aber die "stare" Kette reißt ganz einfach beim Einfedern. 
Anders wäre es wenn Schwingenlager deckungsgleich mit dem Tretlager wäre, ein Spanner muss ohne Frage sein.

@Verneracer: Ich glaube das wird zuviel rot, jedenfalls für meiner einer, der in der Hinsicht ehr dezentes anstrebt.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Februar 2010)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Na dann mal los, besonders spannend, weil sich dann das Spiel vom Stärkeren und Schwächeren ergibt - Federung vs. Kette - Federung arbeitet kaumnoch oder aber die "stare" Kette reißt ganz einfach beim Einfedern.
> Anders wäre es wenn Schwingenlager deckungsgleich mit dem Tretlager wäre, ein Spanner muss ohne Frage sein.
> 
> @Verneracer: Ich glaube das wird zuviel rot, jedenfalls für meiner einer, der in der Hinsicht ehr dezentes anstrebt.





 Stimmt ja habe gerade mal nicht daran gedacht das es ein Fully ist.
Vergiss also das mit dem Exzenter.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (26. Februar 2010)

Wegen übelster Wegbeschaffenheit zwei Monate nur auf dem Cycletrainer mit der Stadt-Touren-Rad gefahren, den Würfel jetzt frühjahrsfit gemacht und beim "polieren" dann das:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6882285&postcount=23

:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2010)

nicht so viel putzen  

hmmm vielleicht sollte ich bei mir auch nachschauen ......


----------



## idworker (26. Februar 2010)

sorry, habs verpasst dir noch zu gratulieren! und wann gehen wir auf tour mit dem neuen Bike? 
Grüßle,  Uwe


----------



## zarea (26. Februar 2010)

Seit einer Woche haben wir hier halbwegs plus Grade, da dachte ich, fahr´mal los:


Nach Tauwetter sieht das noch nicht so richtig aus. Zwei Mal treten, für ein Mal vorwärts kommen. Wenigstens hatten die Autos auch Probleme.




Feuchtbiotop am Paulsdamm:




Kanal neben Paulsdamm, zwischen Ziegelsee und Schweriner Außensee:




Straße nach Hause, die Ösis wollten den Schnee ja dieses Jahr nicht. 




Ein Mal schien sogar die Sonne, hatte aber den Knipser nicht schnell genug draußen. Schade.


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Februar 2010)

@ verneracer: ...aber das tune rot beisst sich absolut mit dem rot im fizik und mit den roten schriftzügen (buchstaben) auf dem rahmen ... rottöne mixen ist meist nicht so doll ....
@zarea : ..nettes bike - ohne reflektoren .....


----------



## icecoldneck (26. Februar 2010)

@Verneracer:Hut ab für deine Bremsscheiben sind ja mal echt geil


----------



## HILLKILLER (27. Februar 2010)

So langsam schmilzt auch der letzte Schnee weg, also so langsam könnte man sich schon an den Strand packen, wenn der See nicht zu wäre *g*









Okay, alles halb so schlimm, 10cm Luft ist noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiza (27. Februar 2010)

HalliHallo,

ich war heute auch unterwegs. das wetter hat dazu eingeladen 

ein trail oder so










und ein cube mit kandel im hintergrund 









sooo daheim angekommen...










geschätze 700-1000 höhenmeter und genau 42 kilometer 

grüßli


----------



## Unze77 (27. Februar 2010)

Comp schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> Ich weiß, ich mag die Dinger nicht!
> Ich weiß aber nicht welche ich mir Kaufen soll
> Von diesen 'Klickis' oder so halt ich nicht viel.
> ...



Also das mit den Klickpedalen und dem umfallen is so ne Sache. Mir is es noch nicht passiert, aber ich lese halt auch erst mal die Anleitung, bevor ich mit nem neuen Teil losfahre. Gute Klickis sind in der Auslösehärte einstellbar und als Anfänger und vor allem bei einem MTB, wo man schon ab und zu mal aus den Pedalen muß sollte mann die Teile nicht auf Anschlag drehn, so dass man sich aus den Dingern wieder mit nem Schraubendreher hebeln muß. Man kann sie so einstellen, dass wenn man zu kippen droht allein der Reflex der Beine ausreicht um wieder rauszukommen. Und nach kurzer Zeit hast dich an die Teile eh gewöhnt und du kannst sie härter einstellen. Für die Strassenschuhe gibts auch nur einseitige Klickis.
Ich kenn keinen, der länger mal mit Klickpedalen gefahren ist, der dann wieder umgestiegen wäre. Außer du fährst Dirt oder Downhill, aber das wirst mit dem LTD vermutlich nicht...
Für den Uphill oder zum "normalen" Radeln gibts nichts besseres als Klickis, du bist immer ideal am Pedal, du trainierst mehr Muskeln und bist einfach schneller.
Aber das ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## icecoldneck (27. Februar 2010)

da muss ich unze in allen Punkten Recht geben Flatpedal fängt für mich erst bei Enduro an


----------



## icecoldneck (27. Februar 2010)

Den Wunsch hab ich meinem Stereo heut erfüllt


----------



## Verneracer (27. Februar 2010)

_@ verneracer: ...aber das tune rot beisst sich absolut mit dem rot im fizik und mit den roten schriftzügen (buchstaben) auf dem rahmen ... rottöne mixen ist meist nicht so doll ...._


Der Sattel wird noch gegen einen schwarzen getauscht mit einer roten Tune Sattelstütze- dann sollte das Tune-rot überwiegen.Heute kamen die Tune Hörnchen-natürlich auch in Rot....

Das Rot vom Rahmen krieg ich leider nicht ohne größere Schäden am Rahmen ab 

Bremsscheiben sind übrigens von Brake-Stuff und funktionieren super !!!

Gruß

Verneracer


----------



## beuze1 (27. Februar 2010)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> der See


*es kann nur einen geben..
den Bodensee..
*

*so, ohne Spikes (zu schwer),lange Unterhose (zu warm) und 5kg (zu fett)
rollt es endlich wieder Richtung Frühling...
55km, 600hm, 19er schnitt..

der See... blick zum Alpstein (Säntis)




Vorarlberger Alpen




Schneefreie Trails..






*

*wie ich mich auf morgen freu..*


----------



## KayOs (27. Februar 2010)

ha endlich wieder im Schlamm spielen und nich immer nur im Schnee


----------



## _zieGe (27. Februar 2010)

Servus,

so habe gestern mein Cube Sting vom Händler geholt und heute die erste Ausfahrt gewagt. 
Hier nun ein paar Bilder:









Gruß Christian


----------



## home (27. Februar 2010)

ja..endlich mal wieder einer mit´nem ltd team..tolles bild






 hier nochmal meins..bei schönem sommerwetter!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und gleich noch ein bild hinterher..war von der heutigen tour rund um kassel bei einigermasen sonnenschein!!!handy,sorry


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

 Das Beuze-Hoch ist in Eschenhahn angekommen 

Also, ab auf's Radl und los. Aber erstmal müssen große Pfützen vom geschmolzenen Schnee umschifft werden.




Ob der Limesturm noch steht ? Ja, Rom ist noch Sicher vor den Barbaren.




Endlich Sonne 




Die Trails sind noch nicht ganz Schneefrei, aber lassen sich endlich wieder befahren ...




... und da freut sich der Schwarze Blitz.




Ein kurzer Blick auf Engenhahn ...




... und mit Schwung den Hügel runter .




Auweia ... da muss jetzt aber geputzt werden.




Na, jetzt glänzt der Rote Teufel wieder . Schön war's heute und die nächste Tour kann kommen.




Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (27. Februar 2010)

geiles teil, das sting  !!!!!!!!


----------



## hurtiii (28. Februar 2010)

_zieGe schrieb:


> Servus,




Wie hast du das mit der Schrift der Reifen gemacht?


----------



## Ryo (28. Februar 2010)

Die Reifen sind so, Sonderedition von Schwalbe


----------



## Organspänder (28. Februar 2010)

_zieGe schrieb:


>



Sehr schön gefälltund die Farbkombo ist ja mal der hammerRahmenhöhe 18" 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## _zieGe (28. Februar 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Sehr schön gefälltund die Farbkombo ist ja mal der hammerRahmenhöhe 18"
> Viel Spaß damit



Ja danke, nein ist ein 16" ich hab zu kurze Beine  Der Sattel passt halt farblich noch nicht aber der Orginale hatte ne Macke den hat der Händler wieder zurückgeschickt mal schauen wann der Neue kommt.


----------



## Cinema-DD (28. Februar 2010)

So gestern mal die neuen Pedale angeschraubt und dann mal raus zu einer kleinen Tour. 

Auch wenn es nur ein "kleines" ACID ist haben die ersten 20km richtig spass gemacht .


----------



## m.rr (28. Februar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> geiles teil, das sting  !!!!!!!!



dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. Februar 2010)

So, hab gestern endlich mein 09'er Stereo SE eingefahren. Wege waren teilweise noch ziemlich vereist aber gerade so fahrbar. Nach 40 Km aufgeweichten Wegen war ich dann doch ziemlich platt.




Bild vom ersten Teil der Tour deshalb noch realtiv sauber.


----------



## Freeeeak (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo und einen schönen Sonntag, habe auch noch ein mattschwarzes frisch upgedated.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (28. Februar 2010)

Was macht ihr eigentlich gegen Lackschäden an der Kettenstrebe durch Kettenklemmer? Einfach hinnehmen oder speziell Abkleben oder wie?


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Februar 2010)

Chainsuck sollte nicht vrkommen! Und wenn, dann solltest du schnellstens die grade auf dem(den) Kettenblatt/blätter beseitigen!

Lack"schäden" allg. nehm ich hin. - passiert nunmal.


----------



## Groudon (28. Februar 2010)

welche "Grade" meinstn du? bei mir ist das gestern und heute vom wechsel von mittlerem auf kleines KB passiert

kiann es eigentlich generell sein, dass der Abstand von gr. zu mit. KB kleiner ist als der Abstand vom mit. zum kl. KB?


----------



## derAndre (28. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Chainsuck sollte nicht vrkommen! Und wenn, dann solltest du schnellstens die grade auf dem(den) Kettenblatt/blätter beseitigen!
> 
> Lack"schäden" allg. nehm ich hin. - passiert nunmal.



Bei mir passieren Chainsucks relativ schnell auf dem kleinstern Kettenblatt, nachdem ich mal wieder Knietief im Schlamm gewühlt habe. Deswegen kommt da jetzt auch eine Dreist drauf. Ich hab die Nase voll. Die Kratzer am Rahmen sind mir egal.


----------



## maggo86 (28. Februar 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Bei mir passieren Chainsucks relativ schnell auf dem kleinstern Kettenblatt, nachdem ich mal wieder Knietief im Schlamm gewühlt habe. Deswegen kommt da jetzt auch eine Dreist drauf. Ich hab die Nase voll. Die Kratzer am Rahmen sind mir egal.




hey....chainsuck war an meinem alten bike auch hin und wieder ein problem;gerade bei sprüngen oder im dreck war es oft der fall!....aber ich habe gerade am neuen reaction gesehen dass es hier fast unmöglich ist das die kette runterrutscht weil schlicht und ergreifend zu wenig platz da ist!!!!und cube selbst hat mitgedacht siehe silbernes etwas das den carbonrahmen schützt.......ne gelungene konstruktion dieses riesen tretlager......


----------



## beuze1 (28. Februar 2010)

*neee, das war heut nix..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (28. Februar 2010)

..... orkan - war nix mit fahren.... so ein mist . und  dazu IST noch die tanne des nachbarn in den garten gestützt ...


----------



## barbarissima (28. Februar 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *neee, das war heut nix..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Hättest dich ja auch mal zeigen können, anstatt da heimlich aus dem Gebüsch Bilder von mir zu machen *


----------



## beuze1 (28. Februar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Hättest dich ja auch mal zeigen können, anstatt da heimlich aus dem Gebüsch Bilder von mir zu machen *



*wollt Dich nicht erschrecken..*






> trek 6500
> so ein mist . und dazu IST noch die tanne des nachbarn in den garten gestützt ...



*bau Dir einen North-Shore-Trail..*


----------



## LittleBoomer (28. Februar 2010)

und gestern endlich war es soweit: Ein vorgezogener Frühlingstag.
17 Grad in der Sonne





  Sonne und kein bischen Wind








Und ab gehts.....







Ich lebe !!!!

Heute immer noch Sonne aber statt 17 Grad 10-12 Beaufort


----------



## Phoenix121078 (1. März 2010)

So hier mal das erste Bild von der Tour vom 27.02.2010





War ja mal richtig schönes Wetter....ok habe meine Trinkflasche vergessen deswegen die komische 

Sollte ja nur eine kurze Tour werden, nur wie das immer so ist da bekommt man Lust auf mehr. Sind so 17 km geworden.

Gruß Christian


----------



## fissenid (1. März 2010)

_zieGe schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TOLL, das erste Sting der Black-Green Line, klasse Farbkombination!!!

Sowas will ich auch haben!!


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (1. März 2010)

fissenid schrieb:


> TOLL, das erste Sting der Black-Green Line, klasse Farbkombination!!!
> 
> Sowas will ich auch haben!!




Jetzt noch ne schwarze Kurbel dran und dann issses perfekt. Die RF Deus würde da gut passen....


----------



## _zieGe (1. März 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ne schwarze Kurbel dran und dann issses perfekt. Die RF Deus würde da gut passen....



Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber eigentlich will ich's erstmal so lassen wie es ist (zumindest diese Sasion  )


----------



## Beorn (1. März 2010)

Hab am Samstag endlich Bilder von meinem Bike gemacht, bin sonst konsequent zu faul zum anhalten und knipsen.

Paar Sachen werden bald geändert, die Griffe und der Hinterreifen sind bald voll ganz abgerubbelt. Und das Großprojekt ist eine Rohloff, mir war im Winter immer der Umwerfer bis zur Funktionsunfähigkeit zugesaut, das nervt, wenn man einfach heizen will.


----------



## viper-mountainb (1. März 2010)

so schmeckt der Kaffee doch gleich besser!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (1. März 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ne schwarze Kurbel dran und dann issses perfekt. Die RF Deus würde da gut passen....


 
An das Sting muss eine richtig leichte Kurbel


----------



## maggo86 (1. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> An das Sting muss eine richtig leichte Kurbel



naja ich weiss nicht ob er bereit ist knapp en 1000er für ne kurbel auszugeben^^


----------



## barbarissima (1. März 2010)

Weiß ich auch nicht  Aber sie ist schon ein echtes Sahneteilchen


----------



## maggo86 (1. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Weiß ich auch nicht  Aber sie ist schon ein echtes Sahneteilchen



wo du recht hast^^

PS : @viper-mountainb : hier lässt es sich auch gleich viel besser dran arbeiten (das ist mein pc gehäuse^^)!


----------



## m.rr (1. März 2010)

viper-mountainb schrieb:


> so schmeckt der Kaffee doch gleich besser!!!


----------



## Beorn (1. März 2010)

Wo kriegt man den Cube-Pott her?


----------



## nen (1. März 2010)

Schöne Grüße aus Innsbruck





Lawinenrest in der Rinne zur Arzler Alm









 Mühlauer Aussicht, kaum Dreck am Cube...keine Wunder, bei schon wieder 15 Grad ist es schon recht trocken im Wald.


----------



## beuze1 (1. März 2010)

*nachdem es ja am SAMSTAG Richtung Bodensee gegangen ist um zu schauen ob auch das ganze Schmelzwasser Platz hat, 
ging,s Heute in die andere Richtung nach Waldburg..

Wetter Passt ja..




man beachte die Fliege




Waldburg in Sicht (roter Kreis)




das ging ja flott








Alpen-Traum








und dann durch die Wälder wieder Heim..


*

*ich weiß garnicht wieso die Leute Montage nicht mögen..
war doch wieder Klasse Heute..*


----------



## Bymike (1. März 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ich weiß garnicht wieso die Leute Montage nicht mögen..
> war doch wieder Klasse Heute..*



... Ach, vielleicht weil's dunkel ist, bis man von der Arbeit heimkommt? Folglich dauert's am längsten, bis man wieder im Hellen biken gehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (1. März 2010)

meine neues stereo frisch vom händler!


----------



## beuze1 (1. März 2010)

icube schrieb:


> meine neues stereo frisch vom händler!



Bilder-Polizei
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Du meinst das..*


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. März 2010)

beutze...ähhh die polizei. dein freund und helfer


----------



## icube (1. März 2010)

richtig . danke beuze !!


----------



## viper-mountainb (1. März 2010)

habe den Cube-Pott heute bei meinem Händler erstanden, es gibt eine Menge Merchandising-Artikel von Cube die nicht auf der HP zu sehen sind Aufkleber,Fahnen,Schlüsselbänder,Pavillion etc.


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. März 2010)

Den Pavillion haben wir auch  Der is super! Nur die Seitenteile sind brutal teuer! Daher haben wir dafür universelle in dunkelblau genommmen. passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icecoldneck (2. März 2010)

icube: schönes Gerätchen....und so sauber


----------



## icube (2. März 2010)

icecoldneck schrieb:


> icube: schönes Gerätchen....und so sauber


----------



## Ryo (2. März 2010)

Dann gib deinem Stereo mal was es "will"


----------



## baldur (2. März 2010)

Hier mal mein neues


----------



## baldur (2. März 2010)

.....und noch einiges.


----------



## HILLKILLER (2. März 2010)

Die Rot-Grau-Schwarz Kombination ist ne klasse Rahmenfarbe, nur glaube ohne diese frühlingshaft anmutende weiße Lenker-Vorbau-Sattelstützkombination würde es deutlich stimmiger wirken (...finde ich) 

(Und mit dem Lenker + Hörnchen nur nich in die Cross-Country-Kunstwerke-Galerie verirren die steinigen dich dafür...)


----------



## volki3 (2. März 2010)

Gude.

Ist das nicht der Limburger Dom im Hintergrund?


----------



## Bluesdriver (2. März 2010)

Halli Hallo,
endlich ist mein Internetproblem gelöst.
Wollte euch noch ein paar Winterbilder nachreichen,
hoffentlich gehts jetzt ein bissel mit den Temperaturen hoch.


Auf den Weg zum Possen:






Kalt wars auch:





Ich liebe es noch wie am ersten Tag:





Blick vom Rodell über Sondershausen:





lg
Blues


----------



## baldur (2. März 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> Gude.
> 
> Ist das nicht der Limburger Dom im Hintergrund?



Ja, stimmt!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (2. März 2010)

baldur schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt!


Klasse Bike und Super geile Farbe.
Würde nur Lenker und Sattelstütze in schwarz machen ,dann passt es perfekt.
Aber Geschmäker sind ja unterschiedlich.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (2. März 2010)

Bin Heute mal den Wald inspizieren gewesen, hat nicht so toll ausgesehen.
Auf fast jedem Weg liegen Bäume herum.Das dauert Wochen bis das alles beseitigt ist.


----------



## MilkyWayne (2. März 2010)

du armer  ... ich bin ganz beruhigt dass bei uns fast nichts rumliegt..


----------



## maggo86 (2. März 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bin Heute mal den Wald inspizieren gewesen, hat nicht so toll ausgesehen.
> Auf fast jedem Weg liegen Bäume herum.Das dauert Wochen bis das alles beseitigt ist.
> 
> dasselbe problem hatte ich auf der pur heute auch^^......ich war mehr am klettern und tragen als am fahren:-(.......aber die waldarbeiter sind schon am werkeln!!!


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. März 2010)

Wären da nicht immer diese MTBer, die für die Boden-Erosion verantwortlich sind, würde der Wind den Bäumen nix anhaben können....


----------



## maggo86 (2. März 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Wären da nicht immer diese MTBer, die für die Boden-Erosion verantwortlich sind, würde der Wind den Bäumen nix anhaben können....



genauso stell ich mir das zitat morgen in der zeitung vor^^.....waldwege gesperrt wegen grober Boden Erosion der MTBler!!!


----------



## HILLKILLER (2. März 2010)

Dann lass das bitte nicht die vierbuchstabige "Zeitung" mit B am Anfang wissen


----------



## MilkyWayne (2. März 2010)

BIKE? XD

... wohl kaum


----------



## regenrohr (2. März 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


>



sieht nach Lückner aus...
mal schauen wie es da am Wochenende ausschaut


----------



## fatz (2. März 2010)

@Dämon und co:
nehmt halt das fichtenmopet, naegel und hammer mit und baut gleich ein paar northshores draus......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (2. März 2010)

Da fragt man sich dann, was die Waldarbeiter eher wegräumen. =P


----------



## HILLKILLER (2. März 2010)

@Eck1992: fast richtig, Anfangsbuchstaben stimmt schonmal


----------



## maggo86 (2. März 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich dann, was die Waldarbeiter eher wegräumen. =P



bei uns im wald sind die förster richtig auf der jagd nach selbstgebauten trails!.....da steht en selbstgebauter trail vllt mal ein tag das wars dann aber auch....oder aber man bekommt so schöne sachen in den weg gelegt oder aber was auch schon vorkam einen draht gespannt!!!!!bei manchen Leuten muss man sich an den kopf greifen!


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bin Heute mal den Wald inspizieren gewesen, hat nicht so toll ausgesehen.
> Auf fast jedem Weg liegen Bäume herum.Das dauert Wochen bis das alles beseitigt ist.



richtiges Werkzeug mitnehmen 

http://www2.westfalia.de/shops/gart...aete/mit_griff_stiel/1265-super_klapps_ge.htm


----------



## icecoldneck (3. März 2010)

......was Draht gespannt is ja wie im Vietcong  bei euch.....ja Leut gibts


----------



## fatz (3. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> richtiges Werkzeug mitnehmen
> http://www2.westfalia.de/shops/gart...aete/mit_griff_stiel/1265-super_klapps_ge.htm



schon. sag ich doch. aber nicht das spielzeug, dass du da verlinkt hast 

jetzt aber genug ot. ja ich weiss ich hab's angefangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (3. März 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> bei uns im wald sind die förster richtig auf der jagd nach selbstgebauten trails!.....da steht en selbstgebauter trail vllt mal ein tag das wars dann aber auch....oder aber man bekommt so schöne sachen in den weg gelegt oder aber was auch schon vorkam einen draht gespannt!!!!!bei manchen Leuten muss man sich an den kopf greifen!



etwas weiter nord-östlich von dir ist es nicht ganz so schlimm, aber uns ist es schon öfters passiert, dass man von solchen "Förstern" beschimpft wurde oder die einem mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten gedroht haben (aber was will man vom Dorf schon erwarten)...


----------



## maggo86 (3. März 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> etwas weiter nord-östlich von dir ist es nicht ganz so schlimm, aber uns ist es schon öfters passiert, dass man von solchen "Förstern" beschimpft wurde oder die einem mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten gedroht haben (aber was will man vom Dorf schon erwarten)...




ja da haste recht......mir geht ja hier auch ncht anders obwohl igb nicht grad ein dorf ist^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. März 2010)

Jungs, da müsst ihr drüber stehn!
Einfach jeden und alles im Wald grüssen und respektieren. dazu bergab, insbesonder bei tieren und kindern, langsam machen oder anhalten und alles is im dunkel grünen bereich. Wenn sich dann noch einer beschwert ihm einfach im wegfahren recht geben und nicht ägern lassen, fertig!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (3. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Jungs, da müsst ihr drüber stehn!
> Einfach jeden und alles im Wald grüssen und respektieren. dazu bergab, insbesonder bei tieren und kindern, langsam machen oder anhalten und alles is im dunkel grünen bereich. Wenn sich dann noch einer beschwert ihm einfach im wegfahren recht geben und nicht ägern lassen, fertig!



Richtig kann mich dem nur anschließen.
Jetzt aber mal ein paar Bilder ,sonst schimpft die Bilder Polizei



















Schöne Grüsse aus dem Rurpott


----------



## barbarissima (3. März 2010)

Hach da kommen doch gleich wieder Frühlingsgefühle auf


----------



## derAndre (3. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hach da kommen doch gleich wieder Frühlingsgefühle auf



hehe, das kann man aber herrlich missverstehen...


----------



## regenrohr (3. März 2010)

von letztem Jahr im August, bei der "Überfahrt" mit der Welles







Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Jungs, da müsst ihr drüber stehn!
> Einfach jeden und alles im Wald grüssen und respektieren. dazu bergab, insbesonder bei tieren und kindern, langsam machen oder anhalten und alles is im dunkel grünen bereich. Wenn sich dann noch einer beschwert ihm einfach im wegfahren recht geben und nicht ägern lassen, fertig!



Mir ist das schon jeher hoch wie breit, dumme Menschen gibt es überall und Choleriker sowieso. Das man auf Wanderer Rücksicht nimmt, ist in meinen Augen selbstredend, 98% reagieren auf uns auch eher überrascht und vorallem freundlich...


----------



## CubeAms125 (3. März 2010)

Heute konnte ich nach dem Feierabend auch mal eine kurze Runde durch den Taunus drehen. Am Samstag habe ich es schon mal versucht, aber ich musste nach den ersten Kilometern umdrehen.
Der Wald war noch komplett vereist und ohne Spikes kein Durchkommen.
Heute ging es ganz gut, aber der Sturm vom Wochenende hat auch bei uns ganze Arbeit geleistet.
Das Forstamt hat zwar schon viel weggemacht, aber ein paar Mal musste ich den Gaul schon Schultern, damit ich noch weiterkomme.

Das Wetter war aber traumhaft: Sonne, klarer Himmel, 1 Grad und schön trockene Luft.


----------



## maggo86 (3. März 2010)

Zitat : CubeAMS125 : 
Heute konnte ich nach dem Feierabend auch mal eine kurze Runde durch den Taunus drehen. Am Samstag habe ich es schon mal versucht, aber ich musste nach den ersten Kilometern umdrehen.
Der Wald war noch komplett vereist und ohne Spikes kein Durchkommen.
Heute ging es ganz gut, aber der Sturm vom Wochenende hat auch bei uns ganze Arbeit geleistet.
Das Forstamt hat zwar schon viel weggemacht, aber ein paar Mal musste ich den Gaul schon Schultern, damit ich noch weiterkomme.

Das Wetter war aber traumhaft: Sonne, klarer Himmel, 1 Grad und schön trockene Luft.


----->cooler LRS!


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. März 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Richtig kann mich dem nur anschließen.
> Jetzt aber mal ein paar Bilder ,sonst schimpft die Bilder Polizei
> 
> 
> Schöne Grüsse aus dem Rurpott




Hey, senk doch mal bergab den Sattel ab! Du wirst sehen, dass es Wunder wirkt  (soviel zeit muss sein...!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (3. März 2010)

sorry für einmal offtopic, aber ich müsste mal wissen, wie breit der reifen auf der dt swiss x1600 lfs sein darf?

die baut ja eher schmal als breit ist aber auch am stereo montiert und dieses fährt ja mit den 2.25 alberts. die 2.4 werden nicht mehr so gut passen oder ?


----------



## Fabian93 (3. März 2010)

Wenn es erlaubt ist auch als Video,mein Cube:


----------



## fatz (4. März 2010)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> ist aber auch am stereo montiert und dieses fährt ja mit den 2.25 alberts. die 2.4 werden nicht mehr so gut passen oder ?


laut www.cube.eu sind's am stereo immer noch 2.4er (frueher 2.35er). aber schreib sowas doch in den stereothread


----------



## MeaCulpa (4. März 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> laut www.cube.eu sind's am stereo immer noch 2.4er (frueher 2.35er). aber schreib sowas doch in den stereothread



Am 2010er Stereo sind definitiv 2.4er!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (4. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hey, senk doch mal bergab den Sattel ab! Du wirst sehen, dass es Wunder wirkt  (soviel zeit muss sein...!)



Recht haste ,werd ich mir zu Herzen nehmen




derAndre schrieb:


> hehe, das kann man aber herrlich missverstehen...[/QUOTE
> 
> Aus dem Alter sind wir raus


----------



## CubeAms125 (4. März 2010)

Ich glaube, selbst wenn die Stereos bis 2.4er Reifen frei gegeben sind, hängt es trotzdem stark von dem verbauten LRS ab. Bei den teureren Stereo Modellen sind häufig leichtere Sätze verbaut, die meist auch einen schmaleren Felgeninnendurchmesser haben.

Ich könnte sicherlich auf meine Felgen (Durchmesser von 17 mm innen) einen 2.4er Reifen draufmachen. Das wird aber so nicht besonders viel Spass machen, weil dann der Reifen auf der Felge walkt. Ich finde bereits die 2,25er von Schwalbe grenzwertig. Mavic empfiehlt für die Felge sogar nur Reifen bis zu einer Breite von 2,1.

Ich würd einfach mal den Innendurchmesser der Felge mit einer Schiebleere messen. In irgendeiner Bike-Zeitschrift habe ich auchmal eine Zuordnung von Felgen- und Reifenbreiten gefunden, werde heute abend wenn ich zu Hause bin mal schaun ob die noch irgendwo rumfliegt. Ich denke daran kann man sich gut orientieren.


----------



## zeKai (4. März 2010)

Beim Stereo kommt wohl noch die rock shox gabel hinzu jedenfalls war dies wohl beim 2009er Modell der fall da die revelation nicht für 2,4er alberts freigegeben war lt. cube.
Da bei mir auch die Anschaffung neuer reifen ansteht bin ich auch nicht sicher ob ich 2,25er oder 2,40er nehmen soll. Felgen habe ich mittlerweile eh andere ztr flow auf diese passen die 2.40er ohne Probleme.


----------



## MilkyWayne (4. März 2010)

gell bei der RS version wurden lediglich 2,25er verbaut  *schock* ... also ich fahr auf den xrc1800 von meim ams auch die 2,4er fat albert..


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. März 2010)

Auch mal wieder Bilder geknipst, dafür aber nur vom Hinweg zum Wald...


Attention!!!!  












Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (4. März 2010)

War heute auch mal Biken in Düsseldorf


----------



## lolo-bike (4. März 2010)

hab mir düsseldorf immer ganz anders vorgestellt


----------



## kube (4. März 2010)

Wir haben hier in Ddorf auch sehr schöne Waldgebiete.


----------



## Dämon__ (4. März 2010)

Und das Bergische direkt vor der Haustür.


----------



## Ostwandlager (5. März 2010)

...die Eifel ist auch nicht weit


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2010)

oder Killepitsch und Uerige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (5. März 2010)

*lecker Uerige, große Flaschen-zu kleine Gläser 




*


----------



## joergenson (5. März 2010)

Nachtrag zu Düsseldorf und Altbier:

Jeder Mensch der liebt nun mal stolz sein Heimatland
Darum lieben wir ganz klar unseren rheinschen Strand
Wo der alte Schlossturm steht da sind wir zu haus
Weil es ohne Bier nicht geht rufen wir ganz schnell heraus

Ja sind wir im Wald hier, wo bleibet unser Altbier
Wir haben in Düsseldorf die längste Theke der Welt
Ja sind wir im Wald hier, wo bleibet unser Altbier
Wo ist den der Held, der mit seinen Geld die Runde bestellt !

Machen wir ne Herrentour an die schönen Aar
trinken wir Burgunder nur das ist sonnenklar !
Spätestens um mitternacht ist die Sehnsucht gross
nach dem Glas vom Altbierfass der ganze Verein brüllt dann los:

Ja sind wir im Wald hier, wo bleibet unser Altbier
Wir haben in Düsseldorf die längste Theke der Welt
Ja sind wir im Wald hier, wo bleibet unser Altbier
Wo ist den der Held, der mit seinen Geld die Runde bestellt !

Da wir ja hier in einem Bilder-Forum sind:




95 olé, servus joergenson


----------



## Dämon__ (5. März 2010)

*War heute bei bestem Kaiserwetter unterwegs und habe mal ein paar neue Trails inspiziert.*




*Über ein paar Bäumchen musste ich schon noch hüpfen.*




*Durchs verbotene Land ging dann auch noch!*




*Über den Wolfsweg...*




*zu den Wölfen,die auch alle wieder da waren.*


----------



## beuze1 (5. März 2010)

*es gibt ja Leute, die behaupten morgen kommt der Winter zurück..
da nutze ich doch mal noch das reste beuze hoch..

Restschneefelder..








eigentlich hab ich genug Winter gehabt




ich halts wie trek 6500
grün ist geil..


*


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. März 2010)

Ja hier ganb es wieder Neuschnee 













fast alles geschafft 





irgendwo ist auch das bike, vor den letzten Eisresten...





dann folgten noch die restilchen 40km der 70km Stadtrundfahrt  Oder auch Seenrundfahrt


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2010)

Kleines Update





SLX 2 fach (22/36)
Stinger Kettenspanner
200 mm Scheibe hinten
Joplin4 remote
Kleines Update
Yutaak


Guten Nacht


----------



## nullstein (5. März 2010)

Fein fein. Darf ich fragen, wie der STinger Spanner funktioniert? Wird die Kette vernünftig geführt? Bin nämlich grad am Überlegen, ob ich mir ne RF Atlas gönnen soll oder obs die NC-17 auch tut.


----------



## brilli (5. März 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder Bilder geknipst, dafür aber nur vom Hinweg zum Wald...
> 
> 
> Attention!!!!
> ...


hallo,
sind die bilder vom westhafen, wenn ja wo gibts denn da wald?

mfg brilli


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. März 2010)

Ja, ist der Westhafen.
Auf dem ersten Bild kann man die ersten Ausläufer des Waldes leicht am Horizont erahnen 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Grobi80 (5. März 2010)

nennt man das nicht den Großstadtdschungel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2010)

Habe noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Stinger, aber macht einen vernüftigen Eindruck


----------



## maggo86 (6. März 2010)

klasse liegt schon wieder schnee...also langsam nervt es echt mit diesem blöden Winter!


----------



## barbarissima (6. März 2010)

Schnee wäre ja kein Problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Aber der Wind dazu, der ist so richtig unangenehm


----------



## beuze1 (6. März 2010)

da geh ich auch nicht raus...


----------



## shortyy87 (6. März 2010)

So, 

nun ist es bei mir auch nach langer Wartezeit soweit.

Mein LTD Pro 2010 mit ein paar kleinen Modifikationen (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Pedalen) ist endlich da.

Jetzt muss nur noch der Schnee wieder ein bissl weniger werden und es kann los gehen!

Gruß aus der Hallertau!


----------



## kube (6. März 2010)

Sieht sehr sehr schön aus


----------



## shortyy87 (6. März 2010)

Vielen Dank, hab mich auch gleich verliebt, als ich es damals im Laden stehen hab sehen...


----------



## trek 6500 (6. März 2010)

....mir isses ein wenig zu "überladen" . steh´mehr auf "klare linien" ... 
beuze : sach nur , du bist heute echt auch mal vor deinem ofen sitzengeblieben ??? bei uns starker , eisiger wind und schneefall.... da haben wir auch die couch und den tv vorgezogen .... schön mit warmem kakao mit sahne ...


----------



## Magic21 (6. März 2010)

Da hatte ich doch mein Winterbike schon in den Sommerschlaf geschickt, jetzt musste es aber doch nochmals raus - und Spass hats gemacht.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (6. März 2010)

wie , das darf nur im winter raus ?????????????????????????????


----------



## Magic21 (6. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> wie , das darf nur im winter raus ?????????????????????????????


 
Jo, so ist es.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## _zieGe (6. März 2010)

So ein Sch*** Wetter heute bin ich nicht zum biken gekommen aber wenigstens am Abend noch fleißig gewesen:





Mit den Rons ist mir das einfach zu heiß zwecks Pannenschutz.


----------



## trek 6500 (6. März 2010)

...warum ??????


----------



## _zieGe (6. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...warum ??????



weil ich im Sommer bzw. Frühling ein paar Touren in den Alpen oder Allgäu vorhabe und da keine lust habe immer wieder den Schlauch zu flicken bzw den auszutauschen.


----------



## Groudon (6. März 2010)

mhm... von RoRo auf NN is ja noch nachvollziehbar

aber ist der RaRa nicht noch UNTER dem RoRo angesiedelt? Dachte die Liste ging immer FA->NN->RoRo->RaRa->FuFr ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _zieGe (6. März 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> mhm... von RoRo auf NN is ja noch nachvollziehbar
> 
> aber ist der RaRa nicht noch UNTER dem RoRo angesiedelt? Dachte die Liste ging immer FA->NN->RoRo->RaRa->FuFr ?!



ne ne es müsste heissen FA - NN - RaRa-RoRo-FF der Racing Ralph ist halt ein "bisschen breitbandiger" als der Ron und beim Pannenschutz besser grad die Flanken sind beim Ron schon ziemlich dünn, das brauch ich bei längeren Touren nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. März 2010)

In der theorie mag das so sein. In der Praxis wiederum hat sich zumindest bei mir oft das gegenteil bewiesen. ich vertrau roro mehr als rr!


----------



## _zieGe (6. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> In der theorie mag das so sein. In der Praxis wiederum hat sich zumindest bei mir oft das gegenteil bewiesen. ich vertrau roro mehr als rr!



Naja ich denke jedem das seine, aber ich denke wenn selbst Schwalbe beim Ron die Pannensicherheit in Frage stellt sollte das auch so sein, bin aber was das angeht auch noch nicht der Erfahrenste, ist ja mein erstes MTB e´seit Jahren, mal schauen was mit der Kombi jetzt geht.


----------



## Cube09 (7. März 2010)

so, mein LTD Pro 09 frisch geputzt. Ich brauch unbedingt noch neue Pedale... ^^


----------



## S.D. (7. März 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> mhm... von RoRo auf NN is ja noch nachvollziehbar
> 
> aber ist der RaRa nicht noch UNTER dem RoRo angesiedelt? Dachte die Liste ging immer FA->NN->RoRo->RaRa->FuFr ?!




Der Pannenschutz beim RaRa ist unter dem des RoRo angesiedelt. Sehe ich genauso.
Der RoRo liegt zwischen NN und RaRa.

Gruß


----------



## PeterES (7. März 2010)

Mein Neues:








Geil oder ?


----------



## home (7. März 2010)

hach..is des goiles wetter heut..nuja bis auf den schnee,der heut so manchen trail unmöglich machte


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. März 2010)

PeterES schrieb:


> Mein Neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sieht es schon besser aus 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MilkyWayne (7. März 2010)

also ich weiß ja ned.. ich fahr lieber mit pedalen XD und wenn die gabel so schief einfedert  ... gschmar ^^

wenn dus nichtmehr willst oders dir too much ist... kannsts gern hie rlassen, mein ams 125 darfst dafür mitnehmen


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

gestern aus dem Fenster geschaut und die weisse Pracht entdeckt.



Na super . Nicht schon wieder Schnee ... 

Egal, heute gings trotzdem mit TaunusHillHoppe und seinem Votec (auch Eschenhahner) auf Tour und es war genial  !

Auch wenn es auch mal Tiefschnee gab, der zum absteigen gezwungen hat ...



... die Laune war gut.




Und ... das Eschenhahner Hoch war genauso schön diesmal wie das Beuze Dauer Hoch . Der Himmel ganz blau, der Schnee sooo schön weiss. Schauts selber wie schön es bei uns in und um Eschenhahn ist ...









Die kleinen Trails gingen auch gut zu fahren ...




Da lacht das Herz und das Cube, wenn auch etwas geschafft nach einem kleinerem Anstieg.




Nur der Sturm hatte seinen Tribut gefordert. Hier geht es nicht weiter.




Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (7. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> wie , das darf nur im winter raus ?????????????????????????????


 

Im Sommer muss sich das Cube von den Strapazen des Winters erholen und neue Kraft für den kommenden Winter tanken.
Gruss Magic21


aber heute hatte es nochmal Auslauf







bitte um Nachsicht bei der Bilderpolizei - ich mach es auch bestimmt nicht wieder - das ist das neue Sommerbike fürs Gröbere


----------



## wurzelhoppser (8. März 2010)

Und wieder hats Schnee im Ruhrgebiet gegeben
Ich hoffe es wird langsam Frühling












Und da wart ich drauf ,endlich warm und Sonne.



Grüsse aus dem kalten Ruhrpott


----------



## beuze1 (8. März 2010)

*ich bin sehr angetan von den Bildbeiträgen..*


----------



## wurzelhoppser (8. März 2010)

Dann hab ich noch ein paar für dich


















Nun ist aber schluß für heute.


----------



## biker1967 (8. März 2010)

PeterES schrieb:


> Mein Neues:


Freund von mir hat sich so eines letztes Jahr auch geholt. hatte allerdings nicht lange Freude dran. Schwingenbruch in Tretlagerhöhe.
Jetzt wartet er auf ein Alu-Stereo.


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2010)

letztes Jahr im April 





ob es dieses Jahr klappt 

wenn nicht gibt es im Mai ja den Sueden 





da freut sich mein neues schon drauf :daumen.

Achja, so sieht Sonne, Sommer, Meer aus


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. März 2010)

Irgendwie machen die FR2350 von DT an einem AMS125 weniger sinn!?! Oder irre ich mich?
Ich werde die tage auch mal wieder nen auktuelle bild von meinem LTD Team aus 09 reinstellen


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2010)

sind die E2200 und meines Erachtens machen die Sinn


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. März 2010)

ohh stimmt, ja gut die machen schon sinn
ich denke bei so viel rot nur immer gleich an die FR2350


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (8. März 2010)

iiihh so viel schnee hier! war am wochenende jetzt mal kurz am gardasee


----------



## nullstein (8. März 2010)

Neid!!!!!!!!
Gefällt das Video. Ich persönlich find die musikalische Hinterlegung ebenfalls nett. Mal was anderes.


----------



## sepalot (8. März 2010)

TOPP Bayer! Topp! 

Man man man, ich war jetzt schon Wochen lang nicht mehr aufm Fritzz reiten. Erst keine Zeit gehabt, dann nix fahrbar und jetzt krank .

Mich hälts kaum noch daheim - will endlich wieder biken gehen .

Also macht bitte weiter schöne Bilder/ Videos 

lg
sepalot


----------



## 46nos (8. März 2010)

@Bayer: Top Video!kannst du mir bitte sagen wie das Lied heisst?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (8. März 2010)

Gina Thompson - We don't talk no more - steht im Abspann.


----------



## nullstein (8. März 2010)

Steht doch am Ende des Videos da.

EDIT: zu langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (8. März 2010)

kuhl bayer. Gefällt mir so an und für sich ganz gut. Der anfang hatt doch was von harald philipp? 
Neidisch bin ich gaaar nicht


----------



## Pitbull75 (8. März 2010)

@Bayer ,
mit was für einer Cam habt ihr die Aufnahmen gemacht??
Gruß
Kai


----------



## Bymike (8. März 2010)

Wo wart ihr denn unterwegs? seid ihr von Riva bis da runter gekurbelt?
Der Trail ist ja mal erste Sahne!


----------



## picard2893 (8. März 2010)

Mal wieder im Siebengebirge unterwegs gewesen...

Hier das eckige Schneemobil:







http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dscn55467580.jpg


----------



## XantoR (9. März 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Der Trail ist ja mal erste Sahne!



dem kann man sich nur anschließen 
sehr geiles video! macht lust auf selber fahren..


----------



## Ostwandlager (9. März 2010)

*...ich drehe noch durch... Da zeigen die schon ein Gardasee Video und ich sitze hier im Schnee
obwohl  es schon wieder grün war... Ich wandere aus 






 
*


----------



## derAndre (9. März 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *...ich drehe noch durch... Da zeigen die schon ein Gardasee Video und ich sitze hier im Schnee
> obwohl  es schon wieder grün war... Ich wandere aus
> *



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass Du da ein echtes Luxusproblem hast, oder?


----------



## barbarissima (9. März 2010)

*Das nennt man jammern auf hohem Niveau *


----------



## danii-xD (9. März 2010)

Ich will mein 2010 Cube LTD Team verkaufen interessenten einfach melden.  bilder und anzeige im bikemarkt folgen  noch !
lg
danii-xD


----------



## Dämon__ (9. März 2010)

So neu und dann schon verkaufen  warum das den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (9. März 2010)

Vielleicht wegen einem Fully?!


----------



## Dämon__ (9. März 2010)

Wundert mich nur ein bisschen, erst 1 Tag hier angemeldet und schon ein neues Bike verkaufen....ähm da klingen bei mir immer alle Alarmlocken,das soll aber jetzt nix bedeuten.


----------



## icecoldneck (9. März 2010)

picard2893; Hey echt super schönes Hardtail des du da hast gefällt


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> So neu und dann schon verkaufen  warum das den?



Kann ich nur zustimmen ..... schon komisch


----------



## picard2893 (10. März 2010)

icecoldneck schrieb:


> picard2893; Hey echt super schönes Hardtail des du da hast gefällt


 
thanks, die Farbe ist ja schon einmalig. So ein Rot gibts ja gar nicht mehr, frag mich nur wieso?!


----------



## icecoldneck (10. März 2010)

ja eigentlich schon schade grad beim Hardtail machts ne gute Figur find ich


----------



## youri04 (10. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
Bin neu hier im Forum.
Ich habe jahrelang ein "Lakes" gefahren und habe mich entschlossen ein "richtiges" MTB zu kaufen.
Meine Entscheidung viel auf das Cube Acid.
Habe es letzte Woche Freitag abgeholt und bin bis jetzt ca 70 km gefahren.Ist für mich schon jetzt ein Quantensprung zum letzten Bike, obwohl das Acid ja "nur" ein Einsteigermodell ist.
Bis jetzt bin ich voll auf zufrieden, kein knacken, quitschen oä.

Hier noch 2 Bilder


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2010)

willkommen im forum und viel spass auf deinem neuen Bike


----------



## 147ar (10. März 2010)

Bayer schrieb:


> iiihh so viel schnee hier! war am wochenende jetzt mal kurz am gardasee



@bayer schöner trail 

beschreib mal wo der genau ist bzw wie er heist nummer ???


gruß 147ar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyHeuler (10. März 2010)

Hy Leute,

heute bekam ich einen freudigen Anruf meines Bikehändlers, dass mein Cube Elite R1 Mag endlich gekommen ist!! Nach diversen Umbauarbeiten (Lenker, Umwerfer) kann ich es Samstag abholen. Bilder folgen also in kürze!!


----------



## Ostwandlager (10. März 2010)

daumen für dich gute wahl


----------



## idworker (10. März 2010)

Ist wer von Euch am Sonntag in Zürich in der roten Fabrik? "Teilchenbeschleuniger" heißt das ZauberwortAlso ich werde da sein. Sollte jemand Lust haben könnte man sich ja treffen.......


----------



## Dämon__ (10. März 2010)

Da bin ich ja mal froh weit weg zu sein, wer weiß den schon was da passiert.


----------



## idworker (10. März 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal froh weit weg zu sein, wer weiß den schon was da passiert.



Das ist aber schade.....
Olla die Waldfee, last Euch net so hängen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. März 2010)

youri04 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Bin neu hier im Forum.
> Ich habe jahrelang ein "Lakes" gefahren und habe mich entschlossen ein "richtiges" MTB zu kaufen.
> Meine Entscheidung viel auf das Cube Acid.
> ...


 
Ja herzlichen Glückwunsch dann - noch ein Acid. Habe meins ca. 2 Jahre - bin auch immer noch zufrieden!
Nur Deine Pedale finde ich irgendwie farblich nicht soooo passend - ich sage das nur deshalb, weil ich immer noch die Originalen dran hab - und evtl. auch bald wechseln wollte. 
Ich hatte schwarz oder weiß im Auge......na egal. 
Sonst immer wieder schön anzuschauen.....gute Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> Ist wer von Euch am Sonntag in Zürich in der roten Fabrik? "Teilchenbeschleuniger" heißt das ZauberwortAlso ich werde da sein. Sollte jemand Lust haben könnte man sich ja treffen.......



Wollte eigentlich hin und ein paar Teile aus meinem Keller verhöckern .... leider bin ich das ganze Wochenende nicht im Kanton ZH .... Bin in Davos


----------



## Organspänder (10. März 2010)

Hab mir mal ein Stadtrad zugelegt um mein Stereo zu entlasten











Solangsam geht mir der Platz aus


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. März 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Solangsam geht mir der Platz aus



Das Stereo kannst dann gerne bei mir unterstellen


----------



## danii-xD (11. März 2010)

Also wegen dem Cube ich will es verkaufen weil ich mir ein fully zulegen will.
ich bin zwar noch nicht so lang hier aber habe auch schon als nicht regestrierter hie schon fahrräder gesucht.
also nochmal wer interesse hat bitte melden!
Cube LTD Team 2010 zu verkaufen


----------



## XantoR (11. März 2010)

das hab ich selber
danke


----------



## DerSchreckliche (11. März 2010)

Hier ist meins.


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2010)

schicke Farbe


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. März 2010)

hab mir überlegt mein ams mit ca 2mm dicken orangenen linien optisch etwas aufzuwerten.. werd mir das mal zurecht-photoshoppen die tage und euch dann ein paar vorschläge posten (bekannter macht das professionell für autos, deshalb sollte das recht billig machbar sein  ) und individualität ist alles  (außerdem hat mich das orange am neuen sting echt fasziniert  (wärs blos ned so teuer :'-( )


----------



## _zieGe (11. März 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> ...außerdem hat mich das orange am neuen sting echt fasziniert  (wärs blos ned so teuer :'-( )




Wo gib's denn ein Sting mit orange??


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. März 2010)

hier?







hat ein paar seiten zuvor auch schon jemand gepostet  also sein eigenes

ich find schon dass des orange ist oder? (sonst hab ich doch nen guten knick in der optik, kann auch sein ^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (11. März 2010)

*Das ist feuermelderrot *


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2010)

Bin auch für Rot


----------



## _zieGe (11. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Das ist feuermelderrot *



richtich, also hab das auch schonmal in natura gesehen, da kann man beim besten Willen keine orange erkennen


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. März 2010)

ok in natura ists was andres...  ich mein einfach so weis auf dem bildlein ist XD dann entschuldige ich mich vielmals für meinen entweder verstellten laptop monitor (mal kalibrieren..) oder mein knick in der optik XD jedenfalls soll an mein bike entweder ein paar orangene oder bordeux farbene streifen


----------



## Organspänder (11. März 2010)

Signalrot oder Spanischrot würde ich sagen


----------



## barbarissima (11. März 2010)

Sonst würde die Truvativ Noir auch gar nicht dran passen 

PS: Ich bin schon wieder am warten  .... meine neuen Laufräder kommen nicht


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. März 2010)

naja aber ok.. auf dem bild schauts auch echt nachsignalrot aus... auf meinem wars ja wirklich eher orange ^^


----------



## CeeAge87 (11. März 2010)

Ja da erkennt man, dass es rot ist, beim anderen bin ich auch für Orange!


----------



## idworker (11. März 2010)

[Ganz Klar: Indischrot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (11. März 2010)

@barbarissima: was bekommst du für einen LRS?


----------



## barbarissima (11. März 2010)

*Vielleicht könnte eck1992 jetzt ja mal mit seinem photogeshopten Bild rausrücken  Dann können wir da ein bisschen dran rumnörgeln *
*Wir müssen uns ja irgendwie beschäftigen, bis es aufhört zu schneien*


----------



## barbarissima (11. März 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> @barbarissima: was bekommst du für einen LRS?


 
Ich such mal eben ein Bild, dann könnt ihr da auch dran rumnörgeln


----------



## barbarissima (11. März 2010)

*Hier isses *


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. März 2010)

ich würd gern damit rausrücken.. aber photoshop kommt erst am samstag wieder drauf... hab aus leichtsinnigkeit mal vergessen beim partitionsändern mein netzkabel mitzunehmen.. deshalb waren jetzt mal eben alle daten weg.. naja sh** happens life goes on.. ich werd euch mal ein paar vorschläge zeigen dann.. denn eins ist klar.. mein cube muss individueller werden  (und nachdem viele geniale parts etwas arg weit in mein geldbeutel langen würde... muss so individualisiert werden ^^)

btw: schicker lrs *_*


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. März 2010)

Endlich fertig:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (11. März 2010)

@ rot-diskursionsrunde: 
ist eindeutig rot - nur leider an dem Bike soviele unterschiedliche Rottöne, das es auch wieder kein Spaß macht...

@ SamyRSJ4: da lobe ich mir doch wieder mal den Mut zur Nüchternheit!! 
(Anerkung am Rande, da klingt mir immer der Slogan unseres Design-Profs in den Ohren - Gutes Design ist wenig Design  )
Sieht gut aus!

Aber hat das ne Fuß-Umwerfer Funktion oder ist ne KeFü geplant?


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Hier isses *



ich glaube da hast du eine gute wahl getroffen  Der DT Nduro hätte auch super gepasst 
Meine Felgen sind auch noich nicht da  Aber dafür hab ich bis aufn lenker fast alles


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. März 2010)

@Hillkiller: Danke! Fußumwerferfunktion 
Nein, eigentlich will ich das Rad mit nur einem Kettenblatt vorne fahren (32Z). Muss nur noch die anderen Kettenblätter abschrauben und einen Bashguard dran.


----------



## Dämon__ (11. März 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Hillkiller: Danke! Fußumwerferfunktion
> Nein, eigentlich will ich das Rad mit nur einem Kettenblatt vorne fahren (32Z). Muss nur noch die anderen Kettenblätter abschrauben und einen Bashguard dran.



Fahr doch 2 fach da hast du mehr Bandbreite und mach die farblich gleichen Bremsleitungen dran wie du die Schaltzüge hast.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. März 2010)

Ich probiere zumindest mal 1-fach. Damit spar ich Gewicht D) An meinem Nerve (RIP) bin ich auch immer mit dem 32er KB gut klargekommen.


----------



## PeterES (11. März 2010)

Hallo ,
das Sting ist Rot!!
Die Bilder verfälschen das !!

Hier nochmal:


----------



## barbarissima (11. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich glaube da hast du eine gute wahl getroffen  Der DT Nduro hätte auch super gepasst
> Meine Felgen sind auch noich nicht da  Aber dafür hab ich bis aufn lenker fast alles


 
Der DT Enduro ist mir zu schwer (aber die Farbe wäre schon klasse gewesen). Ich habe jetzt ein Jahr lang nach einem leichten, erschwinglichen LRS gesucht, auf den 2,4" Reifen passen. Bei dem AC hat alles gepasst 

*@PeterES*
In echt sieht das Sting noch genialer aus 

*@SamyRSJ4*
Das pure Schwarz passt schon auch sehr gut zum Stereo  Ist das genaue Gegenteil zum durchgestylten Sting  
Da sieht man gleich, wer mit Papageien-Gen ausgestattet ist und wer nicht


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (11. März 2010)

Rot ist meins auch.....

Schön sonnig wars heut...


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. März 2010)

@peterES: sag mal sieht mana uf dem teil wo die cube-schrift ist die pure carbon struktur oder täuscht das auf dem bild?

und das Ams über mir gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut  ams halt.. ^^


----------



## danii-xD (11. März 2010)

hallo leute !!

kennt irgendjemand ein  mitglied namens ``AndiMOD´´ 

er reagiert auf kaine mail und message 

könnte mir da einer helfen??

schon mal danke im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintera (11. März 2010)

danii-xD schrieb:


> hallo leute !!
> 
> kennt irgendjemand ein  mitglied namens ``AndiMOD´´
> 
> ...



  Zeigt her eure Cubes - Teil 1!!!

HÄÄÄH????:


----------



## mann_mit_hund (11. März 2010)

joa dass ist das composite was man da sieht, beim sting haste nur mehrere schichten klarlack drüber, bis auf die bunten und beschrifteten stücken.

sieht schick aus, wenn nur der lack nicht so anfällig wäre


----------



## fissenid (12. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Das ist feuermelderrot *



Ja genau (sagt der Feuerwehrmann)


----------



## Dämon__ (12. März 2010)

mann_mit_hund schrieb:


> joa dass ist das composite was man da sieht, beim sting haste nur mehrere schichten klarlack drüber, bis auf die bunten und beschrifteten stücken.
> 
> sieht schick aus, wenn nur der lack nicht so anfällig wäre



Klebe die anfälligen Stellen doch mit Folie ab.


----------



## CeeAge87 (12. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Hier isses *



Den werde ich mir auch kaufen sobald ich das Geld zusammen habe...sieht glaube ich ganz schick aus bei meinem weiß blauen Reaction...
Hat irgendwer hier schon Erfahrung mit dem gemacht, oder kennt jemand der drüber irgendwas berichtet hat?


----------



## mann_mit_hund (12. März 2010)

hab ich doch, sogar mit dieser sündhaft teuren weltraum-helikopterflügelblätter-atomkriegüberstehenden überfolie von dingsbums.

meine eher die kleineren schlieren die äste und andre dran reibende dinge verursachen...
lässt sich aber immer alles wegpolieren, von daher. ist eben ein gebrauchsgegenstand!

wegen der bilderpolizei:






vor ein paar tagen entstanden, über dem mordgrund in dresden


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Hier isses *


 
Da bin ich ja mal auf die ersten Bilder gespannt  Wann ist es denn soweit??


----------



## regenrohr (12. März 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


>



schönes Rad, vorallem recht schlicht in der Optik, was man ja heutzutage leider viel zu selten sieht

mit den Griffen wirst du nicht lange Spass haben, hatte die auch und bei dem zweiten Ausflug in etwas unwegsameres Gelände waren die Endkappen weg, befestige die am besten noch zusätzlich mit Kleber oder Silikon oder fahre nur Asphalt


----------



## barbarissima (12. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal auf die ersten Bilder gespannt  Wann ist es denn soweit??


 
Ich bin bereit, von mir aus können sie heute noch kommen, die LR  Ich schaue jeden Tag unterm Kopfkissen nach, ob der Sparstrumpf noch da ist und frage mich ständig, wie sie wohl aussehen an meinem Bike  Bestimmt dauert es wieder ewig bis sie endlich kommen 



Chris-Cube schrieb:


> Den werde ich mir auch kaufen sobald ich das Geld zusammen habe...sieht glaube ich ganz schick aus bei meinem weiß blauen Reaction...
> Hat irgendwer hier schon Erfahrung mit dem gemacht, oder kennt jemand der drüber irgendwas berichtet hat?


 
Ich schätze mal, dass bis vor vier Wochen noch nie jemand was von diesen Laufrädern gehört hat. Und jetzt dauert es noch ein Weilchen, bis die Ersten sie gekauft mal auf Herz und Nieren geprüft haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (12. März 2010)

mann_mit_hund schrieb:


> wegen der bilderpolizei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Warum hast du denn die schöne Kurbel abgemacht?


----------



## mann_mit_hund (12. März 2010)

ähm abgemacht? das sind die original xt kurbeln vom 2009er sting

kommen aber noch andre dran, nur welche!?
carbonkurbeln möchte ich nicht nehmen, durch das tiefe tretlager (was sich saugeil fährt) kommt man doch gern mal mit allerlei gerassel aufm trail in kontakt. die xt hat schon gut einstecken müssen deswegen. glaub ner carbon kurbel würde das nich gut tun...


----------



## nullstein (12. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich bin bereit, von mir aus können sie heute noch kommen, die LR  Ich schaue jeden Tag unterm Kopfkissen nach, ob der Sparstrumpf noch da ist und frage mich ständig, wie sie wohl aussehen an meinem Bike  Bestimmt dauert es wieder ewig bis sie endlich kommen
> 
> 
> 
> Ich schätze mal, dass bis vor vier Wochen noch nie jemand was von diesen Laufrädern gehört hat. Und jetzt dauert es noch ein Weilchen, bis die Ersten sie gekauft mal auf Herz und Nieren geprüft haben



Der Chef vom Radladen bei mir um die Ecke versucht mir schon seit 4 Monaten den AC-LRS aufzuschwatzen. Er hat den für den Test in der Bike angeblich persönlich eingespeicht Naja...
Laut ihm und seinen Angestellten soll der AC der LRS schlechthin sein. Soll superstabil sein. Ich glaub ich hab diesen LRS nur nicht genommen, weil der Händler zu sehr die Werbetrommel gerührt hat und alles andere (Hope Pro II, ZTR Flow, EX1750 etc) schlecht gemacht hat.
Ich bin auf die ersten Berichte dieses momentan noch sehr individuellen LRS gespannt.


----------



## barbarissima (12. März 2010)

mann_mit_hund schrieb:


> ähm abgemacht? das sind die original xt kurbeln vom 2009er sting
> 
> kommen aber noch andre dran, nur welche!?
> carbonkurbeln möchte ich nicht nehmen, durch das tiefe tretlager (was sich saugeil fährt) kommt man doch gern mal mit allerlei gerassel aufm trail in kontakt. die xt hat schon gut einstecken müssen deswegen. glaub ner carbon kurbel würde das nich gut tun...


 

Uups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jetzt habe ich doch tatsächlich geglaubt, das hier wäre deins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wer lesen kann ist eindeutig im Vorteil


----------



## barbarissima (12. März 2010)

*@nullstein*
Was hast du denn jetzt für einen genommen?


----------



## nullstein (12. März 2010)

Hab mich für die Mainstream Variante entschieden. ZTR Flow (waren so schön billig bei CRC) mit Hope Pro II und DT Comp. Liegt aber alles noch in Einzelteilen rum. Bzw mir fehlt noch HR Nabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (12. März 2010)

Was wiegt der LRS denn wenn er mal zusammengebaut ist?


----------



## nullstein (12. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Was wiegt der LRS denn wenn er mal zusammengebaut ist?



Gute Frage! Ich tippe mal auf reale 1850-1900gr. Wenn ich mal so ins schlaue I-net schaue und nach den Hope Hoops LRS suche, dann steht da immer was von 1820gr für meine Kombination. Glaub ich aber nicht so recht dran. Wenn der LRS fertig gebaut ist, dann wieg ich ihn für dich
Dauert aber noch ne Weile. weil ich immernoch die Hope Pro2 HR Nabe mit X12 zum gescheiten Preis suche (180 is mir zu viel).


----------



## Merethrond (12. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu im Forum und wollte mein neues Cube einmal zeigen.
Für mich ist es ein Traumbike.
Mein altes Trek 970 von 1989 musste leider wegen defektem Tretlager
ersetzt werden.

Aber nach den letzen 2 Tagen mit dem Cube XMS 2010 bin ich
doch fast darüber hinweg.

Grüsse Merethrond


----------



## RSG_GR (12. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass bis vor vier Wochen noch nie jemand was von diesen Laufrädern gehört hat. Und jetzt dauert es noch ein Weilchen, bis die Ersten sie gekauft mal auf Herz und Nieren geprüft haben



Hi, 
also ich kannte den LRS schon davor. Ich habe mir im Herbst den American Classic MTB 26 gekauft. Allerdings in schwarz/weiß, mit schwarzer Nabe, einer roten Speiche und ohne Tubeless.
An meinem schwarzen 2009er Reaction sieht das Laufradpaar einmalig aus. 
Total begeistert bin ich vorallem von dem Preisleitungsverhältnis!

Thema Erfahrung; Den LRS habe ich erst zu Neujahr mit Discs, Kasette etc versehen und ihn bis jetzt nur bei gutem Wetter gefahren. Er dürfte also jetzt ungefähr zwischen 100 und 170 km haben.

Wie er sich fährt?

Der Laufradsatz zieht gut weg und fährt sich sehr flink im Trail. Die Steifigkeit ist echt Tip Top, wobei ich mit 65kg das auch nicht so gut beurteilen kann. Zur Qualität kann ich noch nicht all zu viel sagen, aufgrund der geringen Kilometerzahl, aber er macht auf mich einen ziemlich qualitativ hochwertigen Eindruck und die Optik ist sehr gut gelungen.

Gruß


----------



## Cinema-DD (13. März 2010)

youri04 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Bin neu hier im Forum.
> Ich habe jahrelang ein "Lakes" gefahren und habe mich entschlossen ein "richtiges" MTB zu kaufen.
> Meine Entscheidung viel auf das Cube Acid.
> ...


 
Hi schönes Bike  das habe ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden  die Farbe ist echt der Hammer....aber die Pedalen 
Ich habe welche in weiß gewählt da mir die orig. zu klein waren....


----------



## Groudon (13. März 2010)

So - will nun nochmal mein Bike zeigen mit richtiger Sattelhöhe, Sattelposition und entlackten BarEnds sowie gekürzten Bremsleitungen.

Der ganze Gaul bringt etwa 12kg MIT Rad-PC und Pulsmesser (+ Halterung) auf die Personenwaage. 

Geplant für dieses Jahr sind noch ein neuer LRS und eine neue Gabel, womit ich alleine mehr als 1kg sparen dürfte.

Jedoch bin ich als Schüler recht zufrieden mit meinem Bbby. =)


----------



## volki3 (13. März 2010)

Gabel würde ich Lassen. Sattel + Stütze und Kurbel kannst du noch Gewicht rausholen! Am LRS geht natürlich einiges


----------



## Groudon (13. März 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> Gabel würde ich Lassen. Sattel + Stütze und Kurbel kannst du noch Gewicht rausholen! Am LRS geht natürlich einiges


 

Die Gabel ist ne Odur mit gut 1950gr. ^^ Die wollte ich schon gerne gegen was unterhalb der 1500gr Marke tauschen. Hab ich mir damals als beste und günstigste Alternative für mich rausgesucht für ganze 200.


----------



## volki3 (13. März 2010)

Ne Weiße SID würde gut passen 
Die hat auch Glaube 1400g + Bisschen und ist Preislich noch im Rahmen


----------



## Groudon (13. März 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> Ne Weiße SID würde gut passen
> Die hat auch Glaube 1400g + Bisschen und ist Preislich noch im Rahmen


 

Naja... habe mich eher in die Richtung schwarze Durin (SL) bisher entschieden. Ich steh einfach zu Magura und mag eigentlich kein weiteres Weiß an dem Bike.

DIe einzige Überlegung die ich noch habe: soll ich bei dem neuen LRS schwarze Naben oder weiße Naben verwenden - da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Aber da habe ich im Moment auch den 1350er von AS mit Alpine-Felgen im Visier.

Aber hey: BILDER.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (13. März 2010)

RSG_GR schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich kannte den LRS schon davor. Ich habe mir im Herbst den American Classic MTB 26 gekauft. Allerdings in schwarz/weiß, mit schwarzer Nabe, einer roten Speiche und ohne Tubeless.
> An meinem schwarzen 2009er Reaction sieht das Laufradpaar einmalig aus.
> Total begeistert bin ich vorallem von dem Preisleitungsverhältnis!
> ...


 
Danke für den Bericht  Jetzt kann ich es noch weniger erwarten, bis die AC endlich da sind


----------



## MilkyWayne (13. März 2010)

1,95 kg  da wiegt meine talas ja weniger


----------



## Groudon (13. März 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> 1,95 kg  da wiegt meine talas ja weniger


 

Ist ja auch die Einsteigergabel mit Stahlfeder von Magura - vergleichbar mit der Recon von RockShox. Aber sie spricht wirklich sahnig an und nur das zählt.


----------



## barbarissima (13. März 2010)

*Hier mal wieder ein Bild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*das war im Vilstal, ca 25°, sonne* (das große s geht leider nicht), *leichte brise* (b geht auch nur noch in klein )


----------



## Nipp (13. März 2010)

@ rot-diskursionsrunde: 
ist eindeutig rot - nur leider an dem Bike soviele unterschiedliche Rottöne, das es auch wieder kein Spaß macht...

Hallo Leute,

das mit den Rottönen finde ich nicht so.Einzig das Eloxalrot des Schaltauges ist nicht ganz harmonisch.Anbei Bilder von meinem neuen AMS HPC.Sieht original eindeutig besser aus.


----------



## beuze1 (13. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich bin bereit, von mir aus können sie heute noch kommen, die LR  Ich schaue jeden Tag unterm Kopfkissen nach, ob der Sparstrumpf noch da ist und frage mich ständig, wie sie wohl aussehen an meinem Bike  Bestimmt dauert es wieder ewig bis sie endlich kommen



*als ich das gelesen habe..
hab mich heute gleich auf den Weg gemacht, um für Dich mal "Fürsprache"
zu halten.. 





da hoch..




was tut man nicht alles..




nach ausführlichem Fürbitten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kanns jetzt nicht mehr lange dauern..


*


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

das gibt´s doch nicht .... der Beuze hat schon wieder blauen Himmel und wir gucken hier in Eschenhahn wieder ins Niesel-Grau. Egal, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung und Spaß hat die Tour heute wieder gemacht.

Die Hohe Kanzel, ganz in der Nähe von Eschenhahn. 




Kurze Erfrischung ... ehm streckt die mir da die Zunge raus ... 




Hier lässt's sich gut fahren ...




Einige Stellen sind aber noch ein wenig vereist und zerfurcht.




Ingesamt haben wir heute leider feststellen müssen, das der Sturm so einiges an Schäden angerichtet hat. Einige echt tolle Trails sind kaum passierbar. Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass die Forstarbeiter an vielen Stellen echt saubere Arbeit geleistet haben. Viele Wege sind schon wieder befahrbar und auch locker hängendes Geäst und umsturzgefährdete Bäume sind entfernt. Ist bestimmt einiges an Rackerei den Sturmschaden wegzuräumen. An dieser Stelle mal ein ganz dickes Dankeschön an alle Forst- und Waldarbeiter .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *das war im Vilstal, ca 25°, sonne* (das große s geht leider nicht), *leichte brise* (b geht auch nur noch in klein )



Frag mal Schlemihl aus der Sesamstraße:
Hey du"
"WER, ICH?"
"Pssst, nicht so laaaauuuuut"
"wer, ich?"
"Genaaaaaau
willst du ein großes S kaufen?"
"EIN GROßES S?"
"Pssst, nicht so laaauuuut"
"ein großes s?"
"Genaaaaauuuu"





Kam mir sofort in den Sinn 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## hano! (13. März 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (13. März 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> * ehm streckt die mir da die Zunge raus* ...



*man könnte es fast meinen..
*


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. März 2010)

ihr seht euch ähnlich 
*duckundweg*


----------



## Dämon__ (13. März 2010)

*Wer findet den Unterschied?*










Singelspeeder...ist mir heute bei km 28 Abgerissen und bis Heim waren es dann noch 30 km


----------



## barbarissima (13. März 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *als ich das gelesen habe..*
> *hab mich heute gleich auf den Weg gemacht, um für Dich mal "Fürsprache"*
> *zu halten.. *
> 
> ...


 
*du bist ein echter kumpel *

*der hammer ist, der händler hat tatsächlich heute mittag noch bescheid gegeben, dass er jetzt angebote von revolutionsports bekommen hat  werde am montag gleichmal hindüsen *





Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Frag mal Schlemihl aus der Sesamstraße:
> Hey du"
> "WER, ICH?"
> "Pssst, nicht so laaaauuuuut"
> ...


 
wo finde ich diesen schlemihl [fragezeichen geht auch nicht]
der kann mit mir ein richtig gutes geschäft machen


----------



## barbarissima (13. März 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## MilkyWayne (13. März 2010)

und ich finde den unterschied: die Kurbel  1. bild LX 2. bild Slx 

schade das mit dem aktuellen single-speeder, hoffe du hasts schon wieder richten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edmonton (13. März 2010)

Hallo
Habe an den Felgen die Aufkleber entfernt. Mir gefällt es so besser.


----------



## Stan_Ef (13. März 2010)

Heute endlich nach 1 Woche Wartezeit abgeholt:






Geändert wurden gleich Pedale (NC-17 Sudpin3 S-Pro), Bremse (203mm), Lenker (Truvativ) und Griffe (Cube Fritz Schraubgriffe).


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> wo finde ich diesen schlemihl [fragezeichen geht auch nicht]
> der kann mit mir ein richtig gutes geschäft machen



 Psst ... aber nicht weitersagen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyapiXSA3Ag


----------



## regenrohr (14. März 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Wer findet den Unterschied?*



warst Du nicht sonst mit einer 2-fach Kurbel unterwegs?



Edmonton schrieb:


> Habe an den Felgen die Aufkleber entfernt. Mir gefällt es so besser.



würde noch die Talas Banderole an der Gabel entfernen


----------



## marco_m (14. März 2010)

So war endlich auch mal wieder unterwegs





Hometrails waren jedoch noch alle tief unter dem Schnee vergraben 
Naja trotzdem Spass gehabt und auf dem rutschigen, weissen Untergrund schön meine Kollegen nicht ganz vergessen, dann kommts schon gut... 





In 2 Wochen geht's ab für 4 Tage nach Ligurien  da ist das weisse Zeugs sicher weg !


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. März 2010)

Merethrond schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin neu im Forum und wollte mein neues Cube einmal zeigen.
> Für mich ist es ein Traumbike.
> Mein altes Trek 970 von 1989 musste leider wegen defektem Tretlager
> ...


 
Na dann erst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch! Mir als noch nicht Fully- Fahrer sind die XMS -Modelle hier im Forum ja sehr unterpräsent vorgekommen, frage mich nur warum  Endlich gibt es hier ein aktuelles Modell - und dann wird es scheinbar schon wieder ignoriert  Von mir nicht!
Also ich finde es optisch toll & freue mich auf eventuelle "Erfahrungsberichte"...bzw. weitere Bilder!? 
Denke in 1-2 Jahren geht mein Acid in "Rente" - noch schwanke ich zwischen einem AMS oder eben dem XMS......


----------



## Dämon__ (14. März 2010)

> warst Du nicht sonst mit einer 2-fach Kurbel unterwegs?


nein noch nie, denke aber darüber nach auf 2/10 fach umzusteigen.



> schade das mit dem aktuellen single-speeder, hoffe du hasts schon wieder richten können.


leider noch nicht, hatte kein Schaltauge da gehe mir aber Morgen gleich zwei besorgen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. März 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Na dann erst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch! Mir als noch nicht Fully- Fahrer sind die XMS -Modelle hier im Forum ja sehr unterpräsent vorgekommen, frage mich nur warum  Endlich gibt es hier ein aktuelles Modell - und dann wird es scheinbar schon wieder ignoriert  Von mir nicht!
> Also ich finde es optisch toll & freue mich auf eventuelle "Erfahrungsberichte"...bzw. weitere Bilder!?
> Denke in 1-2 Jahren geht mein Acid in "Rente" - noch schwanke ich zwischen einem AMS oder eben dem XMS......



AMS! Ist deutlich hochwertiger und ausgereifter! Das wird auch der grund sein warum sich viele dann eher für das ams basismodell entscheiden als fürs xms. Aber schlechtreden möchte ich das xms auf keinen fall!


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. März 2010)

Warum sollte ein XMS weniger ausgereift als ein AMS sein? Klar ist das AMS hochwertiger, dafür kostet es ja auch mehr und hochwertiger geht doch (fast) immer


----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2010)

*@stan_ef*
das schwarzgrün sieht schon megaschick aus  hübsches bike 

*@beuze*
hast du dein schönes ams jetzt gegen das pferdchen eingetauscht [fragezeichen]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (14. März 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein XMS weniger ausgereift als ein AMS sein? Klar ist das AMS hochwertiger, dafür kostet es ja auch mehr und hochwertiger geht doch (fast) immer



Mit ausgereift habe ich z.b. auf den hinterbau angespielt. Lager, dämpferabstimmung, und solche sachen eben


----------



## beuze1 (14. März 2010)

*nein nein, keine Sorge
das brauche ich nur für meinen Sankt Martin auftritt..*


----------



## m.rr (14. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, hab' heute auch endlich mal wieder das Stereo bewegt, schön war's 





Schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## trek 6500 (14. März 2010)

@bärbel :... hast du an deinem ams eine nach hinten gekröpfte thomson ? welche schrittlänge hast du ? greez. k.


----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2010)

hi kati,
ja genau so eine thomson habe ich. schrittlänge ist 81cm.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (15. März 2010)

Mal  ein paar Bildchen aus dem Ruhrpott.
















Ab Donnerstag solls bei uns im Pott endlich mit den Temperaturen aufwärst gehen ,ich freu mich drauf war ein langer harter Winter.Grüsse


----------



## trek 6500 (15. März 2010)

@bärbel : ...hab 80 schrittl.- und hab extra ne gerade thomson montiert - vorher ne fsa mit versatz dran , damit ich mehr mittig sitze und mein nacken nicht schmerzt . hast du keine probleme so ?? greez , kati


----------



## fx:flow (15. März 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Wer findet den Unterschied?*


*

deine vordere scheibe ist falsch herum montiert.*


----------



## barbarissima (15. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @bärbel : ...hab 80 schrittl.- und hab extra ne gerade thomson montiert - vorher ne fsa mit versatz dran , damit ich mehr mittig sitze und mein nacken nicht schmerzt . hast du keine probleme so ?? greez , kati


 
nö, keine probleme  vielleicht ist ja mein oberrohr kürzer als deins 
Ich werde aber demnächst trotzdem mal eine gerade stütze probieren, die KCNC Ti Pro Lite. mal sehen, wie es sich auf der so sitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (15. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> vielleicht ist ja mein oberrohr kürzer als deins



Haha. der ist Klasse...... mein Oberrohr....hahah


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> AMS! Ist deutlich hochwertiger und ausgereifter! Das wird auch der grund sein warum sich viele dann eher für das ams basismodell entscheiden als fürs xms. Aber schlechtreden möchte ich das xms auf keinen fall!


 
Vermutlich hast Du recht, ist ja bei mir eine ähnliche Überlegung, genau wegen der nicht allzu deutlichen Preisdifferenz tendiert man schnell dazu, etwas drauf zu legen für ein AMS. Das ein XMS nicht zwingend schlecht sein muss ist auch klar - bin ja mit dem Acid quasi ebenfalls Einsteigerklasse - und soweit zufrieden.....
Aber es geht eben (wie auch schon von NaitsirhC erwähnt) noch besser! Und was man nicht kennt, vermisst man eben auch nicht.
Dennoch fällt eine Entscheidung derzeit nicht leicht - zumal das schwarz/grüne von Stan Ef ja auch wieder Emotionen in mir weckt. 
Zum Glück habe ich ja noch ein wenig Zeit ......
Um nicht ganz out of topic zu sein - noch ein Anhang - leider nur aus dem Altbestand (Oderwiesen bei Lebus) - kann ja nur Besser werden


----------



## barbarissima (15. März 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> Haha. der ist Klasse...... mein Oberrohr....hahah


 
nenene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wie kann man nur so albern sein


----------



## beuze1 (15. März 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Ab Donnerstag solls bei uns im Pott endlich mit den Temperaturen aufwärst gehen ,ich freu mich drauf war ein langer harter Winter.Grüsse




*Hoimatländle, Schwobaländle, hemmers doch schee, 

mogen ist Bike.Wetter..*


----------



## Merethrond (15. März 2010)

Erster Erfahrungsbericht Cube XMS Modell 2010.

Wie gesagt ist es mein erstes Fully nach 20 Jahren Hardtail mit Mag 21 - 45mm Federweg!

Nach drei Ausfahrten im zum Teil verschneiten und vereisten
Pfälzerwald kann ich nur sagen: "Wow!!!!"
Passagen die vorher meine Zähne zum klappern gebracht haben
bemerkt man mit 100mm vorne wie hinten gar nicht mehr.
Die Abstimmung der Federelement har super funktioniert.
Der Hinterbau spricht sehr sensibel an - der Pedalrüschlag ist fast nicht fühlbar.
Lockout auf der Strasse perfekt - sobald ich im Wald bin Lockout raus und Spass haben.
Die hintere Bremsscheibe habe ich auf 180 mm umrüsten lassen.
Auch das hat sich gelohnt. Im Vergleich zu meinen Maguras sind die Scheibenbremsen wirklich prima. Super mit einem Finger zu dosieren
und selbst bei Schnee und Nässe immer volle Bremspower.

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf's WE - Samstag und Sonntag geht es weiter.

Gruss Merethrond


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. März 2010)

Wow - danke dafür! Das liest sich ja super. Na dann weiterhin viel Spaß damit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (15. März 2010)

Das XMS ist von der Geometrie identisch zum AMS. Der Rahmen ist halt schwerer, da er nur zweifach Konifiziert ist, der AMS dreifach. Ein weiterer Unterschied sind die Federelemente und die Ausstattung, die man aber mit der Zeit (Verschleiss) anpassen kann.

Da es ja ein Bilderfred ist ein Bild aus dem Sommer:


----------



## kube (15. März 2010)

Die Hauptsache ist doch es macht Spass und das kann man auch ohne High End haben, es muss nicht immer das beste sein, deswegen wünsch ich Dir weiterhin viel Spass mit dem XMS.


----------



## Merethrond (15. März 2010)

Da kann ich Rammsteinbiker nur zustimmen.
Das Gewicht war bei mir Nebensache.
Mein altes Trek 950 hatte einen doppelgemufften Stahlrahmen - Gewicht: 13,9 kg.
Somit ist das XMS für mich leichter und ich kann mir mit der Zeit denn Spass gönnen einzelne Teile zu tunen.
Das Bike habe ich beim Händler meines Vertrauens gekauft. Erste Überlegungen hatten mich zu Radon bzw. Canyon geführt.
Aber nach Verhandlungen mit meinem Händler wurden für 50 Euro Aufpreis folgende Teile getauscht:
der Vorbau
der Lenker - jetzt 68 cm Breite
(Vorbau und Lenker nach mehrmaligen Versuchen!!)
SLX-Schalthebel
SLX-Kurbel
180mm Bremsscheibe hinten
Ritchey-True Grip WCS Locking Griffe Modell 2010
Cube Barends
uns zuletzt gab es noch eine Klingel dazu.
Aber es bleibt noch einiges zum Umbauen.

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## Merethrond (15. März 2010)

Danke Kube.

Gruss Merethrond


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2010)

Naja, kein Cube, aber bald gibt es dann auch Cube in Bewegung 


oder in HD:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5178/h

ist nur ein kurzer Test ....


----------



## barbarissima (15. März 2010)

super* * 
dann musst du ab sofort nie wieder alleine den berg runter fahren  wir werden immer alle bei dir sein


----------



## Dämon__ (16. März 2010)

Merethrond schrieb:


> Da kann ich Rammsteinbiker nur zustimmen.
> Das Gewicht war bei mir Nebensache.
> Mein altes Trek 950 hatte einen doppelgemufften Stahlrahmen - Gewicht: 13,9 kg.
> Somit ist das XMS für mich leichter und ich kann mir mit der Zeit denn Spass gönnen einzelne Teile zu tunen.
> ...



Wie viel Leichter? 50 Gramm?


----------



## Merethrond (16. März 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wie viel Leichter? 50 Gramm?



Wenn man bei manchen Tunern liest ist das doch schon mal ne ganze Menge. 
Der Anfang ist gemacht und im Frühjahr geht bei mir bestimmt auch noch 1-2 kg weg - dann passt das schon. 

Gruss Merethrond


----------



## trek 6500 (16. März 2010)

@bärbel : .... bei mir isses 55 cm ...


----------



## barbarissima (16. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @bärbel : .... bei mir isses 55 cm ...


 
bei mir 54cm (so steht es im katalog). Und ein 95mm Vorbau ist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (16. März 2010)

von gestern...






(der Pleasantville-Effekt bzw. Colorkey ist ja mittlerweile schon langweilig)


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. März 2010)

Sehr gutes pic

So, nun auch mal mein bike auf nem aktuellen Foto
sorry für die miese Quali, die war eben irgendwie noch nicht so


----------



## trek 6500 (16. März 2010)

...so´n tiefer sattel `why ???


----------



## fatz (17. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...so´n tiefer sattel `why ???


kurze haxn?


----------



## FWck (17. März 2010)

oder Spaß bergab


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2010)

unsaft auf dem sattel gelandet


----------



## trek 6500 (17. März 2010)

..oder zu grosser rahmen ..???


----------



## Beorn (17. März 2010)

Eher Spaß bergab würd ich schätzen.

Kann das verstehn, bei meinen Eltern bin ich früher auch immer direkt vom letzten kleinen technischen Downhill im Garten eingeschlagen und der Sattel blieb immer bis zum nächsten Mal unten, akkute Faulheit.


----------



## BobTheBuilder (17. März 2010)

Artgerechte Haltung:











Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (17. März 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben! 

Mensch, da sind ja einige hier schön ordentlich gefahren. Na ja, beim Winterpokal werde ich keine Bäume mehr ausreißen...

Nachdem ich den Haarriss im Steuerrohr (9 Monate gefahren und 9000km) Ende Februar reklamiert, Cube letzte Woche einen falschen Rahmen zum Händler gesendet hatte, und der richtige Rahmen gestern Abend noch nicht beim Händler war, bekam ich heute um 13 Uhr einen Anruf, dass das Bike fertig ist. 

Ich finde, der 2010er Rahmen sieht irgendwie besser aus, zumal durch die Zugführung an den Sitzstreben das Scheuern der Züge im Bereich der Schwinge nunmehr passé sein sollte. An den gefährdeten Stellen kommen noch transparente Schutzaufkleber an. 

Hier zwei Bilder:









Damit sollte meiner Geburtstagsrunde morgen nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

Am WE soll ja zudem schönster Frühling werden...

Juchuuuuu! 

Beste Grüße von Stefan


----------



## beuze1 (17. März 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Am WE soll ja zudem schönster Frühling werden...



*das könnte schon sein..
bin "Ihm" heute schon mal entgegen gefahren...




bis dahin war,s ne schöne Tour..




kurz danach bin ich in eine Lehmpfanne gefahren in der ich mich so richtig 
eingesaut hab..  ? 
mit ca. 5kg Lehmzusatzgewicht und schleifenden Bremsen&Rädern gings dann zurück nach Hause*
.
.
.


----------



## Dämon__ (17. März 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> kurz danach bin ich in eine Lehmpfanne gefahren in der ich mich so richtig
> eingesaut hab..  ?
> mit ca. 5kg Lehmzusatzgewicht und schleifenden Bremsen&Rädern gings dann zurück nach Hause[/B]
> .
> ...



Sehe es als Training an.


----------



## barbarissima (17. März 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben!
> 
> Mensch, da sind ja einige hier schön ordentlich gefahren. Na ja, beim Winterpokal werde ich keine Bäume mehr ausreißen...


 
Der Winterpokal endet erst am 28. März  Da kannst du jetzt noch mal einen ordentlichen Endspurt hinlegen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. März 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Damit sollte meiner Geburtstagsrunde morgen nichts mehr im Wege stehen.


 
Na dann mal ab - und durch die Mitte  , irgendwie sieht das ganze Rad so neu und sauber aus.....sicher, das nur der Rahmen getauscht wurde, und es wirklich das Deinige und nicht ein Neues aus dem Laden ist?  
Schönes Bike!
Für Morgen vieeeeeeeeeeeeeel Spaß 

@beuze1
Da haben wir ja alle Glück gehabt, dass Du nicht den "Frühling" überfahren hast  ganz schön knapp auf dem Foto - so isser vieleicht Morgen auch endlich bei uns


----------



## CeeAge87 (17. März 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Na dann mal ab - und durch die Mitte  , irgendwie sieht das ganze Rad so neu und sauber aus.....



Die XT Kurbel würde aber anders aus wenn es n neues Rad wäre oder irre ich mich jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (17. März 2010)

Chris-Cube schrieb:


> Die XT Kurbel würde aber anders aus wenn es n neues Rad wäre oder irre ich mich jetzt?



jo die neue xt sieht anders aus da gebe ich dir recht!wobei so viel älter ist die auch nicht;vllt 2009er oder 2008er!


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. März 2010)

nö 2007


----------



## maggo86 (17. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> nö 2007



mist fast^^......


----------



## linkespurfahrer (17. März 2010)

@all: Die Sachen sind fast alle aus dem 2007er Modell. Neu habe ich kürzlich selber gewechselt: mittleres KB sowie diesmal Kassette komplett und Kette, ebenso habe ich die festgerosteten Lager (Chromstahl) aus dem Steuersatz gegen welche aus Edelstahl getauscht (gibts bei Bike-Components). Finde ich ne tolle Sache von FSA...

Ja und nachdem ich fertig war sah ich den Haarriss..

Die Reifen waren den Winter über eingelagert und dürfen noch mal, haben zwar bald 6000km runter, aber noch gut Profil. 

Ich pflege mein Rad regelmäßig - soll heißen, nach der Tour ist vor der Tour. 

Komme übrigens auf Kilometerkosten von etwa 4 cent.


----------



## maggo86 (17. März 2010)

sieht aus wie neu.....muss man ehrlich sagen!.....was machste bezüglich haarriss???


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. März 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Die Reifen waren den Winter über eingelagert und dürfen noch mal, haben zwar bald 6000km runter, aber noch gut Profil.



Du meintest 600 oder?


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. März 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> sieht aus wie neu.....muss man ehrlich sagen!.....was machste bezüglich haarriss???



Er hat doch seinen neuen rahmen schon  s. Bilder...nur die alten brocken dran 

Wegen den Reifen: auch wenn sie 6000 alt sind und über den winter eigelagert waren: das problem wird nicht sein, dass du zu wenig profil hast, sondern, dass der reifen hart wird und somit anfälliger für durchschläge ist und weniger grip bietet! würde mir jetzt mit neuem rahmen und fürs neue jahr vll. doch demnächst neue holen 
Ps: meine marrys haben nu auch schon ü 5000 runter und sind nicht einmal halb unten!!!! Aber ich habe sie ständig gefahren, lagen also nicht rum. deshalb gehts noch mit dem verhärten. ich werd sie noch fahren!


----------



## linkespurfahrer (17. März 2010)

@Christian: Nein, 6000km!

Na ja, die RR habe ich im Neuschnee bis kurz vor Weihnachten gefahren. Reifenschaum drauf und dann ab in die Dunkelkammer.

Und wie die sich jetzt machen werde ich ja sehen..


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. März 2010)

Bin überrascht, naja hab schon länger nicht mehr reifen wechseln müssen...(will aber auch keine neue Reifendiskussion starten  bald gibts wieder Bilder)

Ciao und gute Nacht


----------



## maggo86 (18. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Er hat doch seinen neuen rahmen schon  s. Bilder...nur die alten brocken dran



sry das hab ich nicht mitbekommen.....(pc ging zwischenzeitl nich^^)......
anstandslos ersetzt worden @ linkespurfahrer??weil einenm kollege von mir ist die carbonschwinge seines rotwildes gebrochen nach 3jahren und er hat müssen 250euro selbst zahlen;trotz carbongarantie von 5jahren od sogar 10jahren weiss nicht mehr.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (18. März 2010)

Habe heute natürlich das wunderbare Wetter voll ausgenutzt und bin mal wieder losgefahren auf der suche nach neuen Trails


----------



## Ostwandlager (18. März 2010)

...endlich frühling  Bin mal aus unserem Loch richtung Flachland gefahren, da gehts dann schon recht gut


----------



## linkespurfahrer (18. März 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> anstandslos ersetzt worden @ linkespurfahrer??weil einenm kollege von mir ist die carbonschwinge seines rotwildes gebrochen nach 3jahren und er hat müssen 250euro selbst zahlen;trotz carbongarantie von 5jahren od sogar 10jahren weiss nicht mehr.......



Weiß ja nicht, wie das bei Rotwild ist, aber CUBE hat nen Ruf zu verlieren und mir daher anstandslos den Rahmen ersetzt...

So, habe heute eine Geburtstagrunde gemacht und ein Bildchen für Euch (CUBE samt Fahrer) welches am Bismarckturm in Burg aufgenommen wurde. 





52,6 km und zwei Stunde Fahrt + Eisessen in Burg.

Bei uns scheinen schon Birkenpollen unterwegs zu sein. Räder und Schuhe waren nach der Tour metallicgrün...


----------



## FWck (18. März 2010)

Dann mal an dieser Stelle alles Gute!


----------



## maggo86 (18. März 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Dann mal an dieser Stelle alles Gute!



schließe mich da mal an....!!!


----------



## barbarissima (18. März 2010)

*@linkespurfahrer*


----------



## Dämon__ (18. März 2010)

Bin heute mal wieder mit meinem Wölfchen unterwegs gewesen und habe dabei mein neues Schaltauge abgeholt.
Morgen wird wieder alles gemacht, dabei wird gerade der ganze Antrieb gewechselt.




Schon etwas seltsam da durch zu fahren.




Da stand mal Wald!




Und von mir auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Linkspurfahrer


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ach war heute ein schönes Wetterchen. Und Gott sei Dank haben wir Urlaub . 
Wir mussten zwar erstmal ne Menge erledigen aber für eine kleine nette Runde hat es gereicht.

Auf dem Limestrail runter nach Eschenhahn 








Da fegt der mattschwarze Blitz an mir vorbei ....




Bei dem vielen Biken muss auch mal ein Schluck getrunken werden.




Und am Wochenende geht es für eine Woche nach Mallorca ... natürlich biken . Das wird ein Spaß werden.

Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Organspänder (18. März 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> schließe mich da mal an....!!!



Allet Jute zum Jeburtstach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (18. März 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Auf dem Limestrail runter nach Eschenhahn


 
wieso hat er gummistiefel an? so viel schlamm lag da doch nicht 

mallorca ;( da sind schon gute 20° man wie sehr würd ich mitfahen 

ps: happy purzeltag linki


----------



## Dämon__ (18. März 2010)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> wieso hat er gummistiefel an? so viel schlamm lag da doch nicht



Gummistiefel... der war gut.


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. März 2010)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> wieso hat er gummistiefel an? so viel schlamm lag da doch nicht



Gummistiefel ??? Du bist auch ein Gummistiefel  Hätt ich Gummistiefel an, wären die Ostfriesengelb


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2010)

Der Limestrail ist fein 

Happ Börsday @ Linksspurfahrer


----------



## ghia (18. März 2010)

Schöne Tour heute früh bei herrlichen 13° bis zum Platten

Als entschädigung kam dafür huete endlich meine Bestellung von CRC



Morgen ist Bastelstunde angesagt. Mal gucken wie die so gut sind
Und vor allem ob die mit 925gramm Leichter sind als meine Julie´s.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. März 2010)

...hach , endlich sonne !!!!!!!!!! )))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MainCoon (19. März 2010)

Ein paar Bilder der ersten Ausfahrten gestern und vorgestern mit dem neuen Fritzz





Endlich Sonne






Matsch Fun





Kurze Pause





couch-potato






Frühlingsbotenbeschützer


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2010)

Warum nimmst du eine Couch mit  

schöne Bilder  Bei mir geht es erst Morgen auf Tour


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. März 2010)

Hab ich auch immer dabei. Auch nen Kühlschrank. Schließlich will ich ja kalte Getränke


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...so´n tiefer sattel `why ???





fatz schrieb:


> kurze haxn?





mzaskar schrieb:


> unsaft auf dem sattel gelandet





trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..oder zu grosser rahmen ..???


   Bin, bevor ich das Bild gemacht habe, nen bissl Streetmäßig gefahren
   Der Rahmen ist mir übringens schon fast wieder zu klein. ist 20" und ich bin 184cm mit ~91cm Schrittlänge naja, da ich eher mehr in richtung Fr gehe als in richtugn CC, passt der rahmen sehr gut
   Auf Touren ist der Sattel ganz raus



FWck schrieb:


> oder Spaß bergab


  Dabei ist der Sattel auch so tief


Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich demnächst irgendwann ne neue Felge und Nabe hinten brauche. Die Deore Nabe mag mein gespringe wohl nicht so und hat schon spiel usw. und die Felge ist nach einem Unfall mit nem Kumpel verzogen, aber ziemlich

EDIT:alles gute zum b-day linksspurfahrer


----------



## ghia (19. März 2010)

So, die Elixir ist drann und alles zusammen krasse 68gramm gespaart gegenüber der Julie







Heute Abend wird eingebremmst. Freu


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (19. März 2010)

MainCoon schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder der ersten Ausfahrten gestern und vorgestern mit dem neuen Fritzz




Mach da unbedingt noch das Muddy Board dran, sonst nimmts dir dein Dämpfer bald krumm.....


Ach ja Schönes Fritzz übrigens!!!


----------



## fatz (19. März 2010)

ghia schrieb:


> So, die Elixir ist drann und alles zusammen krasse 68gramm gespaart gegenüber der Julie


na dafuer hast jetzt eine bremse dran.


----------



## MainCoon (19. März 2010)

@mzaskar

Die Pausenchips schmecken auf dem Sofa halt einfach am besten 

@cube airmatic

Danke für den Tip. Ganz ungeschützt ist der Dämpfer allerdings nicht. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob das ausreichend ist ....


----------



## trek 6500 (19. März 2010)

..eigentlich  braucht ein dämpfer keinen extra schutz .....


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2010)

Ich habe an meinem einen alten Schlauch drüber gehängt und mit einem Kabelbinder befestigt .... reicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (19. März 2010)

servus.......

heut mal wieder auf tour gewesen;neue barends ausprobieren^^.......alles tiptop allerdings musste der lockout weichen;aber ich werde einen manuelen nachrücten;poplock brauche ich nicht!


----------



## El-Chico (19. März 2010)

Mein ganz neues Baby...

Grade von Ettlingen nach Karlsruhe gefahren..


----------



## nen (19. März 2010)

sonnenschein und 18 grad, da muss man mich nicht lange zu einer lernpause überreden. heute gemütlich nach gnadenwald, nachdem es gestern mit schnee auf der nordkette (bzw. noch auf den güterwegen) recht mühsam war...

Thaur mit Großem Bettlwurf links hinten









(notiz an mich selbst: flasche runter und radl drehen^^)

kurz vor Gnadenwald


----------



## trek 6500 (19. März 2010)

el chico : ....gibt nix schöneres , als schwarz-grün- kombi !!!!  
welche gaberl ist denn an deinem attention verbaut ? greez , k.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (19. März 2010)

Dürfte eine Suntour XCM sein. Ist die original verbaute laut Cube-Seite.

War gestern auch bei bestem Beutze-Wetter unterwegs.


----------



## powderliner (19. März 2010)

Hier mal der kleine Würfel meiner Frau.


----------



## beuze1 (19. März 2010)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> War gestern auch bei bestem Beuze-Wetter unterwegs.



*ja ja, mein Wetter ist schon nicht schlecht..auch heute wieder
also raus..




in den Wäldern findet  man bei der Hitze noch Kühlung..




immer Richtung Sonnenberg/Wangen








der Blick zum Alpenrand..








Frühling, wie ich mich freue..


*

*schönes Wochenende für die Fahrer*
.
.


----------



## sepalot (19. März 2010)

Hi @ all!

Nachdem lange nix mehr ging und als was gegangen währe - langer Krankpause - wahr es heute mal wieder an der Zeit (vor allem weil beuze mich am Wochenende per PN zusammengeputzt hat, dass ich schon lange keine Bilder hier abgeliefert habe  - entschuldigung beuze, dass ich dich jetzt hier "oute" ) gleich nach der Arbeit die nahen Hometrails mit dem Fritzz unter die Lupe zu nehmen.

Ja, das Wetter ist klasse und "juhuuu - endlich wieder biken!" 






Die Sonne lockt in Richtung Trails.






So schauts doch gliech wieder ein wenig besser aus...






... So sah es zu Neujahr aus - frischer Schnee.




















Kein Schnee mehr zu finden. Hat ja jetzt schon paar Tage hintereinander bis zu 17°C gehabt.






Sonne + blauer Himmel + wärmere Temperaturen + geile Trails = flow pur 






Mal wieder die Sandsteingebilde am Buchstein besucht. Was man aus Sand alles machen kann.






Noch paar Meter, dann kann mans mal wieder richtig krachen lassen .













Drüben im Fichtelgebirge - oben am Ochsenkopf - wird man jedoch noch einige Zeit Wintersport machen können. Bin gespannt, wie lange es dieses Jahr dauert, bis man dort wieder biken kann .






Die Wege und Pfade wahren größtenteils trocken. Teilweise aber leicht bazig zwischendurch an vereinzelten Stellen, deshalb war doch eine Bikewäsche angesagt. Jetzt ist es aber wieder schön sauber .






lg
sepalot


----------



## El-Chico (19. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> el chico : ....gibt nix schöneres , als schwarz-grün- kombi !!!!
> welche gaberl ist denn an deinem attention verbaut ? greez , k.




Die hier : Suntour XCM Lockout 100mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. März 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> So schauts doch gliech wieder ein wenig besser aus..... So sah es zu Neujahr aus - frischer Schnee.


 
Find die "Vergleichsfotos" vom selben Ort richtig klasse - gute Idee und Umsetzung.... Da sieht man doch gleich, wie gut wir es (schon) wieder haben...


----------



## Gaz (20. März 2010)

Hallo,

will als Neuling auch mal hier was posten. Wer was zu meckern hat ,besser sein lassen. 

Hammer was ihr da unten schon für geiles Wetter habt,beneidenswert.

Ich habe dann heute mal meine erste Tour mit meinem heute abgeholten LTD Race absolviert. Für mich war es der Hammer mit einem gefederten Bike die selben Strecken ab zu fahren die man vorher 16 Jahre lang mit einem ungefederten Bike gefahren ist.Teilweise war sogar blauer Himmel zu sehen.


----------



## Edmonton (20. März 2010)

Hi
Heute mußte ich bei dem Sauwetter raus. Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht. 






Ich habe zwar ausgesehen wie Sau, aber egal.  






Morgen wird das Stereo wieder Fit gemacht (Kette,usw).


----------



## wuerfelreiter (20. März 2010)

Endlich mal wieder unterwegs... Mainz / Wiesbaden in den Weinbergen am Einstieg zum Taunus.


----------



## MilkyWayne (20. März 2010)

ich war gestern auch wieder unterwegs  schöne 2,5 stunden

übrigens: von da oben aus gehen zwei sehr wunderbare trails weg.. (die sich dank kleinem rundweg sogar wunderbar verbinden lassen.. ansonsten gehts ein stückchen im wald (genau auf der andren seite des bildes) weiter und man kommt auf den wunderbaren panoramaweg (knappe 3km singletrail  )


----------



## sepalot (20. März 2010)

schön schön, man merkt es geht raus 

lg
sepalot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (20. März 2010)

Nach der gestrigen gemütlichen Tour, gings heute mal wieder mit der ganzen Group zum Freeriden. Der Würfel wollte es mal wieder richtig dirty . 10 Fahrer/ Fahrerinnen. War echt wieder ne rießen Gaudi .

























Heute mal "nur" die Handycam.

lg
sepalot


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

morgen geht´s nach Mallorca . 5 Tage spannendes Biken und Abends schön im Wellness und Spa Hotel entspannen . Da freuen wir uns drauf.

Wir werden an alle Werksschaffenden denken  und euch dann mal mit Fotos versorgen. 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Grobi80 (21. März 2010)

Na dann viel spass dabei......

und schön viele Fotos machen.


----------



## Dämon__ (21. März 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> ich war gestern auch wieder unterwegs  schöne 2,5 stunden
> 
> übrigens: von da oben aus gehen zwei sehr wunderbare trails weg.. (die sich dank kleinem rundweg sogar wunderbar verbinden lassen.. ansonsten gehts ein stückchen im wald (genau auf der andren seite des bildes) weiter und man kommt auf den wunderbaren panoramaweg (knappe 3km singletrail  )



Verrätst du uns auch wo genau das ist?


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2010)

Das sieht nach "in der Nähe von Bad Kreuznach" aus ..... odeer  Weiss nur nicht mehr wie das Fleckchen heisst das ich meine


----------



## Bayer (21. März 2010)

fabi mit seinem neuen 301 und ich mit meinem fritzz auf einem frühlingsspaziergang, herrlich eingefangen von colin steward (www.alpinepics.com)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/10319351"]Spring is Coming ... on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## FWck (21. März 2010)

Klasse Video!  Sieht nach mächtig Spaß aus


----------



## joergenson (21. März 2010)

Yep - sehr schönes Video - wie auch schon das Gardasee-Video

War gestern vor dem Regen auf´ner kleinen Tour Richtung
SG-Gräfrath




Wieder zurück zu Hause




Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour





Heute ist bei uns eher Kajakfahren angesagt

Sers Joergenson


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. März 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Verrätst du uns auch wo genau das ist?



das ist in Würzburg, genauer Randersacker auf dem  Kartoffelturm (früher im volksmund: hitlerturm (von dort aus wurde ausschau nach fliegern etc. gehalten)

wie gesagt, die trails von dort aus sind nicht die längsten, aber nachdems ja fast vor der haustür ist (10-12km) ist das schon ganz nett ^^


----------



## kube (21. März 2010)

mh lecker das sieht nach einem ALT Bier aus, ist das vielleicht ein zünftiges Uerige oder Füchsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joergenson (21. März 2010)

Bingo!!!
dat is en leckere Dröppke us de Altstadt - Uerige


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. März 2010)

hier auch nochmla zwei bilderlis von mir

das eine ist das lange versprochene photoshop bild, wie ich mir ne folierung vorstellen könnte (sowohl farbe, als auch form sind so noch nicht endgültig.. muss mal schauen, bin für tips oder ideen dankbar)







und hier die folierungsidee:






grüßle, eck

edit: hab hier noch ein paar andere vorschläge:


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2010)

Orange 

Ok Bad Kreuznach - Würzburg = Knapp daneben  

Aber sieht doch fast so aus 




Und Trails gibt es in BK auch


----------



## FWck (21. März 2010)

@ Eck: Ich würde die dünnen orangenen Streifen nehmen, nur in dem Grün von einem Bild drunter


----------



## Beorn (21. März 2010)

Bin für das grün! Das giftet so schön kontrastreich.


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. März 2010)

ok ich stell schnell nocheinmal die version mit nur dem dünnen streifen in grün + die felder bei pro etc. grün rein 

kommt hier gleich als edit hin

versprochener edit:






ich bin aktuell selbst fast eher für das weiße...

ich mach hier mal ein aktuelles "umfrageergebnis"

orange: I
dünn orange:
grün: I
dünn grün: I
weiß: (evtl eigenstimme)


----------



## nullstein (21. März 2010)

Mir gefällt die Version mit Weiß eindeutig am Besten


----------



## Stefan72 (21. März 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Version mit Weiß eindeutig am Besten




Mir auch und zwar so  :

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/grand-canyon-cf.html


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. März 2010)

@stefan: wirklich geniale idee, lässt sich dank der fertigen schriftzüge seitens cube aber leider schwer machen  ich versuchs trotzdem mal in photosohop umzusetzen)

aktuell stehts wie folgt:

orange: I
dünn orange:
grün: I
dünn grün: I
weiß: I (+evtl eigenstimme)
canyonlike-weiß: I


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAPITO (21. März 2010)

ich bin auch für weiß


----------



## kube (21. März 2010)

orange


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. März 2010)

hier mein aktueller favorit: canyonlike + orangene outline






aktueller zwischenstand:

orange: II
dünn orange:
grün: I
dünn grün: I
weiß: II 
canyonlike-weiß: I(+evtl eigenstimme)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. März 2010)

Auf die Gefahr hin etwas Unmut zu erzeugen :

Ich dachte immer, man kauft "bunt" (oft sehr schick - aber meist trendmäßig zeitlich begrenzt), oder eben zeitlos mattschwarz!
Warum nun also mattschwarz in bunt wandeln? 
O.K. - die Induvidualisierung eines Bikes als tiefer Wunsch leuchtet noch ein - aber da wäre doch den dezenten Versionen mit den schmalen Streifen eindeutig der Vorzug zu geben, oder?
Für die Statistik: Da macht bei mir Grün (schmal) das Rennen 

Wie auch immer Deine Entscheidung ausfällt, einzigartig wird Dein Bike auf jeden Fall  - der Rest ist reine Geschmackssache!


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. März 2010)

hmm wo du recht hast hast du recht, aber bei mir liegts tatsächlich nur an der individualisierung 

gut dann hätten wir hier noch einen punkt für dünn grün... ich weiß aktuell echt nicht so genau.. mal schaun was es letztenendes wird...

orange: II
dünn orange:
grün: I
dünn grün: II
weiß: II 
canyonlike-weiß: I(+evtl eigenstimme)


ich bin noch unschlüssig zwischen dezent und extremer... naja mal schaun noch bin ich für alles offen ^^


----------



## m.rr (21. März 2010)

@ Eck: "spontan" gefällt mir die grüne Version (breit) am Besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elbtalcruiser (21. März 2010)

Dünn Grün !


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. März 2010)

orange: II
dünn orange:
grün: II
dünn grün: III
weiß: II 
canyonlike-weiß: I(+evtl eigenstimme)

danke schonmal im voraus, ich hoffe die finanzen spielen da auch recht bald mal mit.. (bekannter von mir macht das professionell, mal schaun was mich der spaß kostet)


----------



## ghia (21. März 2010)

Schleiße mich bei dünn grün an. Und n grünes Fox logo an der Gabel währe der knaller dazu.


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. März 2010)

ghia: danke  das stell ich mir grad porno vor.. vielleicht noch die talas bandarolen in grün? (kann ich die dann noch problemlos wenn was ist zu toxoholics schicken?? )

sollte ich dann noch nen dünnen streifen auf dem hinterbau machen lassen?

sonst noch vorstellungen, wie man die dünn grüne variante optimieren könnte?
(die streifen noch etwas dicker machen, iwelche weiteren sachen hinzufügen? und meinen namen werd ich mir wohl noch auf die strebe gegenüber der kettenstrebe setzen)

orange: II
dünn orange:
grün: II
dünn grün: IIII (eigene wahl nr1)
weiß: II 
canyonlike-weiß: I(eigene wahl nr2)


----------



## MainCoon (21. März 2010)

Dünn grün sieht klasse aus. Was aber ein wenig stört, ist das Rot am Sattel, an den Felgen und am Schaltwerk. Wenn man das auch noch grün kriegen würde, wärs der Hammer  Orange und rot "beissen" sich wahrscheinlich. Wenn sich das Rot nicht "beseitigen" läßt ist weiß (ohne orange) sicherlich die beste Alternative, da es am Besten mit rot harmoniert.

Viele Grüße    MC


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. März 2010)

@maincoon, welches der beiden weiß meinst du das normale oder das canyon ähnliche?... das rot am sattel lässt sich sicher lackieren (zur not einfach schwarz). beim schaltauge muss ich schauen, ob ich es evtl pulvern lassen kann. und an den felgen, kann ich einfach die aufkleber entfernen (oder evtl neu machen lassen, mit grün ^^) ich sehe schon.. ein komplettes umstylen wird sehr zeit und kostenintensiv 


Edit: hab mal die paar kleinsachen grün gemacht und noch dazu ein paar eyecatcher eingebaut, was sagt ihr? (die syntace und schwalbe schriftzüge werden auch ncoh weichen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. März 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> was sagt ihr?
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=imgp6772-folierungkopi5otq.jpg


 
Gar nix - bin sprachlos


----------



## MainCoon (21. März 2010)

Wenn das ein Sattel von fizik ist, lassen sich die farbigen Teile bei manchen Modellen abschrauben und gegen andersfarbige austauschen.

Normalweiß mit roter Umrandung war gemeint. Eventuell sieht "dünnweiß" auch klasse aus. 

Grün ist aber immer noch mein Favorit. Blätter mal hier 1 oder 2 Seiten zurück. Da ist ein grün-schwarzes Bike. Einfach eine geniale Farbkombination.

Ich glaube, jetzt sollten wir mal wieder ein Bild einschieben, sonst gibts Ärger mit der "Bilderpolizei"


----------



## elbtalcruiser (21. März 2010)

Genau so


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. März 2010)

okay dann wird das direkt mal als ziel gefasst und nach und nach umgesetzt  finds grad selbst irgendwie mehr als Gei* und was die bilderpolizei angeht... ich war doch fleißig  und es ist überall ein cube drauf.. aber ok ich versteh euch ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (21. März 2010)

@eck1992
Ich bin für orange dick


----------



## regenrohr (21. März 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> vielleicht noch die talas bandarolen in grün? (kann ich die dann noch problemlos wenn was ist zu toxoholics schicken?? )



das sind doch nur Sticker oO
habe dort eine "nackte" Vanilla hingeschickt und wurde lediglich gefragt ob die wieder Sticker auf die Gabel machen sollen, du änderst ja nichts an der Technik


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. März 2010)

@ regenrohr:

sehr gut zu wissen, vielen dank 

 @ all gut der aktuelle stand ist der folgende:

orange: III
dünn orange:
grün: II
dünn grün: IIII
weiß: II 
canyonlike-weiß: I


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. März 2010)

Ich bin auch für dünn grün. aber die linien auf der Wippe halte ich für zuviel des guten!


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. März 2010)

okay, bei denen schau ich dann einfach mal wies fertig aussieht. sind ja nur ein paar streifen mehr oder weniger 

und @ all: es gibt immernoch die möglichkeit es original zu lassen ^^


----------



## ghia (21. März 2010)

Also original lassen kommt gar nicht in fragen. Aus der Nummer kommst du eh nicht mehr raus Wo könnte man sich eigendlich z.b. die Fox decals machen lassen?


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. März 2010)

wie gesagt.. mein fast-onkel ,wie ich ihn so nett betitle (kennt mich seit der geburt) macht sowas beruflich und die können auch fahrzeugvollverklebungen mit digitaldruck machen... da wrde ich meinen fox aufkleber runtermachen und einscannen lassen auf nem rodentlichen scanner, dann nacharbeiten und in grün-weiß wieder ausdrucken lassen 

die standard decals gibts sicherlich auch so von toxoholics 

@ghia: guut aus der nummer will ich ganimmer raus glaube ich 

@andi: ich köntne zumindest die oberste linie an der wippe grün machen.. sonst fehlt da  iwas


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. März 2010)

Mh ja, da hast ja schon recht. mach mal die ganze wippe grün. wird wohl too much sein, aber ich kanns mir so ohne bild nicht gut genug vorstellen..


Eintrag #2010. immer up to date


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. März 2010)

na wenn das mal nicht zum Zweit-Einkommen Deines Onkels wird....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (22. März 2010)

Bilder-Polizei
*HALLO*


----------



## trek 6500 (22. März 2010)

bin für breit grün !!    und noch ´n bildchen !! lg , kati


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2010)

breit im grünen ist immer gut


----------



## Mircwidu (22. März 2010)

erste ausfahrt mit dem neuen Fritzz, dieses Jahr, und generell mit nem Cube 














Lenker ist noch nicht endgültig. Der zukünftige lässt noch auf sich warten.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## barbarissima (22. März 2010)

Habe gerade schon gedacht: Der Lenker ist ja echt mutig 
Aber die weißen Laufräder passen perfekt zum Fritzz


----------



## Organspänder (22. März 2010)

Erstmal ein "altes" BILD vom Letzten Jahr 





UND nun meine Frage an euch ALLE

Da ich mal wieder bei meinem Händler vorbeigeschaut und ein wenig über die 2010 Modelle geredet und er würde mir dieses hier





für *3600*  in meinen Bezitz übergehen lassen
*400* Rabatt hört sich erstmal gut an für ein neues Modell.
Jetzt ist eure meinung gefragt was würdet ihr machen

@Eck1992   dünn und Grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (22. März 2010)

Naja, die Ausstattung ist allererste Sahne, genau wie das Gewicht  Dazu sieht es traumschön aus    

* Nimm es!!!  *


----------



## CubeAms125 (22. März 2010)

Es sieht echt spitze aus, die Frage ist natürlich, ob du die 20mm weniger Federweg in Kauf nehmen willst. 

Ich persönlich kann nie genug Federweg bekommen, deshalb wird auch mein nächstes Bike irgendwann in die Fritzz Richtung gehen.

Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden


----------



## idworker (22. März 2010)

*Bist du sicher, dass du ein Carbon Rad willst?????*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. März 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> UND nun meine Frage an euch ALLE
> was würdet ihr machen


 
Puh - traumhaft schön sieht es schon aus - wie alt ist denn der Vorgänger? Das Neue ist auch mit 400,- Rabatteuronen nicht ganz ohne....aber wie es aussieht bestimmt jeden Cent wert.
Wenn dann noch die Neuanschaffung sowieso auf dem Plan stand - dann würde ich die 400,- Ersparnis schon mitnehmen, aber bitte nicht einfach übereilt zuschlagen.....nur wegen dem gebotenen Rabatt.
CubeAms125 hat ja auch schon einen Denkanstoß gegeben.

Habe gerade die "Saisonvorbereitungen" abgeschlossen - neue Mäntel aufgezogen. Conti Vapor statt der Schwalbe-Erstausstattung - waren einfach recht günstig zu erstehen, habe aber noch keinerlei Erfahrungen mit denen  passen optisch aber meiner Meinung nach schon ganz gut und die Proberunde ums Haus funzte.
Dabei viel mir jetzt erst auf (ehrlich!) das Vorne ´ne 180er Scheibe verbaut ist.
Frage: Hatte das Acid nicht auch 2008 eigentlich 160/160 in der Ladenausstattung? Habe ich da lediglich Glück gehabt, oder irre ich?


----------



## mann_mit_hund (22. März 2010)

was ist denn nun wieder gegen carbo-compositrahmen auszusetzen?
will keine erneute diskussion anfachen, gibts genügend, aber ich denk dass er sich bewusst ist dass das sting aus hartplaste ist...

fahr das 09er modell und bin hochzufrieden, ich setz es ohne einschränkungen (natürlich gemäß dem ungefähren einsatzgebiet) ein und es hat bis dato alles ohne murren mitgemacht.


----------



## idworker (22. März 2010)

so so......einfach Glück gehabt.....Haste schon einen AlpenX damit gemacht?


----------



## nullstein (22. März 2010)

@Organspänder: Willst du etwa das Stereo gegen das Plastik-Sting tauschen? In meinen Augen hat das Stereo nur Vorteile.
-Mehr Federweg
-die absolut geilste Farbe (milky green)
-es ist aus Metall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aber das ist halt meine Meinung....


----------



## fatz (22. März 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> was würdet ihr machen



stereo fahren. 

was willst mit dem plastikding?

s gibt blos eins, was besser ist als viel federweg.....
... noch mehr federweg.

ganz ehrlich. das sting ist nett (mein maedel faehrt eins), aber mir waer's zu wenig robust.
wenn mein stereo aus carbon waer, haett ich schon ein oder 2 rahmen durch. ausserdem
will ich ein rad mit reserven, das ich nicht staendig am limit fahr.

das milkygreen ist einfach endgeil und mir stinkt immer noch, das es das stereo 06 nur 
in dermassen langweiligem design gegeben hat.

den einzigen rahmen, den ich im moment haben wollte, ist ein liteville 301 mit 160mm.
und den auch nur, weil er mehr federweg und weniger gewicht hat.


----------



## Dämon__ (22. März 2010)

Wir waren am WE in der Luxemburger-Schweiz VTT Müllerthal unterwegs, der Matsch war stellenweise 30 cm hoch und an manchen Anstiegen ging gar nix mehr.
55 km und 100 gefühlte danach wahr ich total Platt










@Organspänder   warte noch ein halbes Jahr dann bekommst du es deutlich billiger!


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. März 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> stereo fahren.
> 
> was willst mit dem plastikding?
> 
> ...



Seh ich auch so. (bis auf die tatsache, dass ich ein 901 oder ein intense uzzi bevorzugen würde :daumen)

Wenn ich beispielsweisse meine dicke delle am tretlager anschaue, oder andere stellen wo lack und alu bereits gelitten haben, dann möchte ich nicht wissen wie carbon da jetzt aussehen würde! (auch wenn ich vollstes vertrauen in carbon habe. - für den einsatz ist es einfach nichts!)
Was du letzen endes fahren willst, musst du wissen. ich kann nur schlecht beurteilen, ob du 140mm brauchst oder nicht. Wenn du dich eher marathon/racemäßig interresierst ises mit sicherheit kein fehlen. auch wenn ich noch dazu sagen muss, dass ich das sting für ein komisches zwischenstück halte. will wohl irgendwo an das stereo anknüpfen und dabei so leicht sein wien AMS. kann aber nix von beiden. Von daher würd ich für die marathon/race sparte entweder zu ams oder hardtail greifen. aber ds führt zu weit. wenn du dich nun bikemäßig eher an marathonlastiger fahrweise angenähert hast, ist es ein gutes rad für dich. andernfalls nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerflo (22. März 2010)

wie kann ich einen eintrag wieder löschen?


----------



## Bikerflo (22. März 2010)

Endlich wird das Wetter schöner und ich hab auch mal wieder Zeit zum Biken 

Bald dürft ihr wieder raus!


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2010)

Trotz seines Alters finde ich das BCR immer noch sehr ansprechend


----------



## barbarissima (22. März 2010)

*@Dämon*
Die Luxemburger Schweiz scheint aber ein richtig schönes Fleckchen Erde zu sein 

*@Bikerflo*
Das BCR sieht spitzenmäßig aus  Aus welchem Jahr stammt das?


----------



## Dämon__ (22. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Dämon*
> Die Luxemburger Schweiz scheint aber ein richtig schönes Fleckchen Erde zu sein
> 
> *@Bikerflo*
> Das BCR sieht spitzenmäßig aus  Aus welchem Jahr stammt das?



Ja da ist es wirklich schön  wir werden da im Sommer wieder hin fahren.

So viel ich weiß gab es das 601 ab 2004.


----------



## Bikerflo (22. März 2010)

stimmt, BCR ist von 2004, bin noch sehr zufrieden, bis auf das Gewicht mittlerweile 16,4


----------



## SRX-Prinz (22. März 2010)

Hier mein fertiges Fritzz . 16,7 Kg in Gr.L


----------



## Grobi80 (22. März 2010)

was hast denn da für ein vorbau dran?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (22. März 2010)

Einen Straitline in 50 mm 1.5"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sersch (22. März 2010)

welche pedale für normale leichte schuhe (laufschuhe quasi ) ... würdet ihr in verbindung mit _Cube Sting Super HPC RX Modell 2010_ nehmen ?


----------



## MilkyWayne (22. März 2010)

da würde ich mir eigentlich alleine gewichtsmäßig und vorallem auch wegen dem vorteil der höheren leistung bei rundem tritt ernsthaft gedanken über klickies machen 


weil ich nicht weiß... plastik sting mit plattformpedalen...

aber ok das sind nur meine 2cent


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. März 2010)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Hier mein fertiges Fritzz . 16,7 Kg in Gr.L



An sich nen gutes rad! (gut optisch nicht mein fall; gold geht gaar nicht)
aabber....mich würde dochmal interessieren welchen sinn die kombi variostütze/ein kettenblatt macht? ich hätte doch wenigstens 2 kettenblätter zur variabilität drauf gepackt. Das gewicht spreche ich nicht an, weil ich an meinem beispiel sehe das dass touren nicht am gewicht scheitert..


----------



## trek 6500 (22. März 2010)

@bikerflo : oh ja , die bcr´s sind top - optisch , wie fahrerisch ..(doofes wort ..) haben auch 2 - ein twilite (13,4 kg ) und das 601 is grad im aufbau - wird so auf 15,5 kommen !!!! lg , kati


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. März 2010)

@Andi 3001 : Ich habe zwei Kettenblätter 36/20 , bei genauerm Hinsehen entdeckst du es ! Oder siehe meine Galerie


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. März 2010)

Oh, sorry! gestern abend war ich wohl nicht mehr so ganz taufrisch 
Dann grigst (bis auf das gold) nen 
Machst noch nen Bash drauf? (würde denke ich, soferns nen schöner is, einfach fertiger und schöner ausseheen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2010)

Guten Morgen 





Morgens 8:00 in den Auen 




Der Schnee schmilzt ..... Letzte Woche noch ein kleines Rinnsal


----------



## beuze1 (23. März 2010)

*8:00... Schatzi...*
ja ?
*Du ich geh mal kurz Brötchen holen..*ca. 1km
au ja..

*11:00... Schatzi...bin wieder da... *40km später

keiner mehr da..
Schatz mußte wohl zur Arbeit..

*auf dem Weg zum Bäcker..*


----------



## barbarissima (23. März 2010)

Is ja´n Ding, sonst gab es hier nie ein Fritzz in White`n´Cocoa zu sehen und jetzt gleich drei auf einmal und eins schöner als das Andere  

Ich finde die goldenen Felgen schon klasse  Das sieht so besonders aus und überhaupt nicht mehr mainstream  (auch wenn die Leute ohne Papageiengen sich jetzt gleich wieder die Haare raufen )

*@beuze*
Hast du denn wenigstens an die Brötchen gedacht, oder muss Schatzi zum Abendessen auch wieder mit Brot vorlieb nehmen?* *


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2010)

Na zum Glück bist du nicht ins Wasser gefallen, sonst wären die Brötchen auch noch nass


----------



## Beorn (23. März 2010)

Eine frühe Runde ist nicht schlecht, aber ich frühstücke vorher, bin einfach zu verfressen.

Hab zwischen Tübingen und Bebenhausen was probiert und es hat sich gelohnt! Bis auf einen Baum auf der Rückfahrt über Tübingen/WHO, der ein wenig zu hoch war  hat sichs gelohnt.


----------



## LittleBoomer (23. März 2010)

Beuze muß wohl nie arbeiten, oder ? 
Oder bist du der Hersteller des Beuzehochs ?


----------



## derAndre (23. März 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


>



Die Frage ist doch: "Wie hast Du die Brötchen transportiert"? Ich stelle sehr frech die Behauptung auf, Du hast gar nicht vor gehabt Brötchen mit zu bringen! Du hattest ja weder Rucksack noch Satteltasche dabei.


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2010)

unter dem Sattel hängt doch eins  und da er eh zu spät war reicht ja das Eine


----------



## CeeAge87 (23. März 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Eine frühe Runde ist nicht schlecht, aber ich frühstücke vorher, bin einfach zu verfressen.
> 
> Hab zwischen Tübingen und Bebenhausen was probiert und es hat sich gelohnt! Bis auf einen Baum auf der Rückfahrt über Tübingen/WHO, der ein wenig zu hoch war  hat sichs gelohnt.



Schön meine alte Heimat mal wieder auf Bilder zu sehen und dann noch mit nem Cube drauf...wunderbar.
Hab bis 2008 in Mössingen gewohnt, also gleich ums Eck. Im Sommer komm ich glaube ich mal mit Bike zurück.


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. März 2010)

Mal wieder mein radl..jetzt mit meinem eigtl. Rennradsattel. - der bleibt aber wohl aufm cube drauf! (der große umbau folgt erst noch)






der fullface helm eines freunds....Ich fühl mich mit halbschale wohler und werd wohl auch dabei bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (23. März 2010)

@ Chris-Cube: Jep, die Gegend ist wunderbar zum biken. Auch so eine kleine Runde geht gut, obwohl es ja eigentlich nur rund um die Stadt war (von meiner Wohnung aus).


----------



## regenrohr (23. März 2010)

kleine Runde (32km, ~450hm) heute bei den milden Temperaturen (10°C, so gut wie kein Wind)


















Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mal wieder mein radl..jetzt mit meinem eigtl. Rennradsattel. - der bleibt aber wohl aufm cube drauf! (der große umbau folgt erst noch)



keine Klickpedale? Vor einem halben Jahr noch behauptet das Plattformpedale Quatsch seien und jetzt...


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. März 2010)

Ich habe noch nie gesagt, dass Plattformpedale "Quatsch" sind! Lediglich, dass man alles was man mit denen so machen kann, auch genauso gut mit Klickies hinbekommt!  Das war doch glaub ich wegen eines Fritzz, das der besitzer mit xtr klickies versehn hatte. hab nur behauptet (entgegen den meisten), dass es auch mit klickies bergab gut geht!

Und die Flats auf meinem Bike sind überreste des winters...Fährt sich a.) arschkalt und b.) bescheiden mit klickies im schnee. Aber heute hab ich bei den verblockten teilen der abfahrt schon ab und zu dran gedacht die plattform pedale wieder runter zu schmeissen. weiss es aber noch nicht...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. März 2010)

Wollte heute auch eine "Runde" machen.  15 Grad, windig, bewölkt
Hinten die Oder, vorne das Schmelzwasser....





Ging nur irgendwie nicht weiter - jedenfalls nicht ohne nasse Füße zu bekommen. An den Oderwiesen floss noch das Schmelzwasser über den sonstigen Pfad! 





Nichts zu machen.....





Also ging es zurück wie gekommen - war aber trotzdem schön  
Auch dann zu Hause die vielen anderen Bilder von wilden Wassern zu betrachten....


----------



## Blaschki (23. März 2010)

Hier mal meins.


----------



## sepalot (23. März 2010)

So, heute mal pünktlich auf der Arbeit den Hammer fallen gelassen  und nen schönen Ausritt mit dem Fritzz gemacht. 16°C und Sonnen .

Erst mal die ganzen Höhenmeter am Stück rauf. Ich fühle mich beobachtet ...






... direkt neben der Straße eine ganze "Bande" Rehe, die mich erst ansehen und sich dann doch entschließen wieder in den Wald zu gehen, als dieser komische Mensch Geräusche von sich gibt .






Der Würfel lässt es sich in der Sonne gut gehen.






Gute Sicht - aber leider keine Fernsicht.






Trailhobsing macht auf jedenfall mal wieder voll Laune .







So, oben angekommen ...






... auf dem Hochplateau. Jezt gehts größtenteils nur noch auf Trails bergab .












Der erste Trail spukt einen aus und dann hat man eine schöne Sicht ins Land .

















Der letzte Trail führt dann nochmal an den Sandsteinfelsen vom Buchstein vorbei, wo ich ja vor ein paar Tagen schon mal war.






Hat sich echt gelohnt heute und ich hoffe, dass ich morgen und übermorgen, wo es ja noch schöner/ wärmer werden soll, Zeit für eine Runde finde.

lg
sepalot


----------



## S1las (23. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mal wieder mein radl..jetzt mit meinem eigtl. Rennradsattel. - der bleibt aber wohl aufm cube drauf! (der große umbau folgt erst noch)
> der fullface helm eines freunds....Ich fühl mich mit halbschale wohler und werd wohl auch dabei bleiben!




Sicherheit geht vor


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. März 2010)

da hast wohl recht...naja. muss ich mir überlegen. aber ohne das ding bekommste mehr von grun, umwelt, usw. mit. Das hat auch einen sicherheitsfaktor


----------



## trek 6500 (23. März 2010)

@spurhalter : ..schon wider so eine  extrem niedrige satteleinstellung  ... wie kannst du so fahren ??? da trampelt man sich im flachen gelände doch `nen wolf ......und - ist der vorbau net ´n bisschen zu lang ? hat ne komische geo  da s bike , wenns so da steht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (23. März 2010)

War die letzten Tage auch das endlich gute Wetter ausnutzen...
Mit meinem Würfel Evo 2010. Neuer Dämpfer , LRS und ein paar "unsichtbare" Kleinigkeiten 








Ein paar Details: Hinten...


 
...und vorn


----------



## HILLKILLER (23. März 2010)

hat sich der Umbau ja gelohnt, schaut gut aus!


----------



## Cuberia (23. März 2010)

Der Fox Dämpfer ist auf jeden Fall besser als mein alter Manitou Swinger 3 way. Kaum Wippen und trotzdem sensibel. Und mit dem LRS hab ich gleich 350g abgespeckt...hänge jetzt bei ca. 11.6 kg. Wenn wieder Geld da ist gibts noch ne neue Stütze und n neuen Sattel...mal sehen....


----------



## m.rr (24. März 2010)

Nachtrag zum Wochenende:
   Grobentmatschung auf m Parkplatz 







Schöne Grüße


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (24. März 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Dabei viel mir jetzt erst auf (ehrlich!) das Vorne ´ne 180er Scheibe verbaut ist.
> Frage: Hatte das Acid nicht auch 2008 eigentlich 160/160 in der Ladenausstattung? Habe ich da lediglich Glück gehabt, oder irre ich?


moinmoin, also auf dem 09er Acid sind standardmäßig 180/160 drauf und da ich ursprünglich auch das 08er haben wollte (dann sagte mir der Händler ich krieg das neue in einer Woche) bin ich mir sicher dass das grüne auch die große Bremsscheibe als Standard dabei hat.

@ Cuberia:
Dein Radl sieht super aus. Gerade die Bremsscheiben, die hab ich auch jetzt dabei *g*


----------



## m.rr (24. März 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> Nachtrag zum Wochenende:
> Grobentmatschung auf m Parkplatz
> Schöne Grüße



   Hi,

  irgendwie bin ich net sicher, ob meine PN Antworten rausgehen  , deshalb hier an alle (kann ja nix schaden):

  Meine Entmatschungsmaschine is ne "Giftschpritze" aus m Baumarkt (Gartenabteilung), kostet net viel und  funktioniert ordentlich. 

  LG
  Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Furby33 (24. März 2010)

Hallo na alle Würfler,

hab am letzten Sonntag auch endlich mein Reaction aus dem Keller geholt. Hier mal paar einzelheiten:

- 500HM 
- 18.8Km :-( 
- HF Ø 161 
- 1068Kcal
-Geschw. Ø 20.6

 Und das alles bi nur 1:03 Schwitzen, kann also nur besser werden


----------



## _zieGe (24. März 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> irgendwie bin ich net sicher, ob meine PN Antworten rausgehen  , deshalb hier an alle (kann ja nix schaden):
> 
> ...



Also ich hab die PN bekommen, Danke! Werd morgen gleich mal schauen ob ich was finde


----------



## beuze1 (24. März 2010)

> LittleBoomer: *Beuze muß wohl nie arbeiten, oder ?
> Oder bist du der Hersteller des Beuzehochs ? *



*ja glaubt Ihr den das macht sich alleine..
war heute wieder ganz schön anstrengend die Frühnebel Richtung Heidenheim
zu schieben..*

8:00... Schatzi...
ja ?
Du ich geh mal kurz Brötchen holen..
ich will keine, ich geh zum Anwalt

*Nach getaner Arbeit ist gut ruhen. ...




das Beuzehoch ist hergestellt






*


----------



## m.rr (24. März 2010)

_zieGe schrieb:


> Also ich hab die PN bekommen, Danke! Werd morgen gleich mal schauen ob ich was finde


ah! Gut zu wissen. Danke für die Rückmeldung 

Das Beuzehoch ist wie immer unschlagbar 

Grüße
M.


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> Nachtrag zum Wochenende:
> Grobentmatschung auf m Parkplatz
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe mir die Luxusvariante geleistet


----------



## m.rr (24. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Luxusvariante geleistet



 WOW  net schlecht, aber nur unwesendlich teurer


----------



## trek 6500 (24. März 2010)

@m.rr : ..benutze so eine ding auch seit 2  jahren - zum grob entmatschen . isses echt super !!! sonnige grüsse, die kati


----------



## maggo86 (24. März 2010)

tach allerseits.....

war heut auch endlich mal wieder aufem bike!.....10km locker eingefahren heut grade eben;später gehts auf zur Trainingsrunde(25km;dann aber auf Zeit)!









macht es gut..gruß marco

PS : @ Cuberia : wieso nur 350gr ersparnis?was wiegt denn dein neuer lrs?weil die alpine-felgen sind doch schon sehr leicht müsste doch gegenüber standard lrs gut ein halbes kilo gebracht haben,oder irre ich mich??


----------



## Cuberia (24. März 2010)

Naja, der XT LRS den ich vorher hatte wiegt ca. 1700g. Die Funworks N-light Naben mit ZTR Alpine und CX Ray Speichen ca. 1350g . Passt also schon.
Der XT LRS steht übrigens zum Verkauf. Vielleicht hat ja einer Interesse...dann PN.

Und dein Reaction wie immer wie neu....vielleicht machste es ja heute mal dreckig 

Gruß: Volker


----------



## maggo86 (24. März 2010)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Naja, der XT LRS den ich vorher hatte wiegt ca. 1700g. Die Funworks N-light Naben mit ZTR Alpine und CX Ray Speichen ca. 1350g . Passt also schon.
> Der XT LRS steht übrigens zum Verkauf. Vielleicht hat ja einer Interesse...dann PN.
> 
> Und den Reaction wie immer wie neu....vielleicht machste es ja heute mal dreckig
> ...



du wirst es mir sowieso nicht glauben abe rich habs gestern geputzt^^.........hehe!...aso ok ich dachte du hättest nen xpw 1600 bzw 1800 gehabt vorher,sorry wusst ich nicht!dann passen naürlich 350gr!ich freu mich auch auf meine alpine felgen^^;bei mir werden es dann aber 500gr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (24. März 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ja glaubt Ihr den das macht sich alleine..*
> *war heute wieder ganz schön anstrengend die Frühnebel Richtung Heidenheim*
> *zu schieben..*
> 
> *....*


 

*Tststs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 da musst du nächstes Mal aber ein Brötchen mehr frühstücken, wenn du den Frühnebel bis Heidenheim schieben willst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hier ist nichts angekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*So, und jetzt werde ich mich erst mal auf mein Radl setzen und die Sonne genießen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

PS: Fotos gibt es erst wieder, wenn die neuen LR da sind


----------



## trek 6500 (24. März 2010)

...hach , war DAS schöööön heute !! )))))


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. März 2010)

Werwurm_Basti schrieb:


> moinmoin, also auf dem 09er Acid sind standardmäßig 180/160 drauf und da ich ursprünglich auch das 08er haben wollte (dann sagte mir der Händler ich krieg das neue in einer Woche) bin ich mir sicher dass das grüne auch die große Bremsscheibe als Standard dabei hat.


 
Danke für die Antwort. 
Mittlerweile fiel mir auch auf, dass sowohl hier im Forum, als auch im Internetz diverse Acid white`n`apple mit 180/160 abgelichtet wurden. 
Scheint also in der Tat auch damals die Regel gewesen zu sein. 
Komisch nur, dass man mir angeblich 160/160 verkauft hat. 
Noch komischer, dass ich 2 Jahre brauchte, um dies zu bemerken. 
(war wohl auf ) Na egal - wenn man denkt es ist so, 
ist es eben auch so. Habe das nie ernsthaft in Frage gestellt!
Die aktuellen Modelle des Acid werden ironischer Weise (soweit ich gesehen habe - zumindest bei fahrrad.de) in 160/160 angeboten, egal ob in schwarz oder in white´n´red. 
Um aber keinen Ärger zu bekommen, noch schnell was in Farbe!
von Heute:

Bismarck- Turm bei Booßen




Blick ins Umland



Stimmt - schöööön war´s


----------



## maggo86 (24. März 2010)

so training beendet!war sehr geil es wurden keine 25km sondern angesichts der tatsache dass ich erst nächste woche wieder biken kann wurden es 60km!!!Wetter war heut super gut und die trails auch!

@cuberia : bisle dreckig gemacht;abe rnur bisle^^....ich kann ja auch nix dafür wenn bei uns im wald alles trocken is^^.......









mehr dreck bekommste immoment nicht aus unserem wald raus^^ cuberia!


----------



## Beorn (24. März 2010)

Ich muss den Wald wechseln!

Bei uns ist Pampe und v.a. Forsternte angesagt, da wird der Pamp dann Nabentief.


----------



## maggo86 (24. März 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Ich muss den Wald wechseln!
> 
> Bei uns ist Pampe und v.a. Forsternte angesagt, da wird der Pamp dann Nabentief.



hehe^^.....kannst gern kommen.....geht ja noch tübingen bis igb(=St.Ingbert) sind ja nur ca.250km^^


----------



## Beorn (24. März 2010)

Wenn Du mir so lange meine Hausarbeit fertig schreibst! Dann radel ich hin.


----------



## baldur (24. März 2010)

So, hier mal mein Sting. Durfte heute das erste mal in die freie Wildbahn


----------



## maggo86 (24. März 2010)

@ Beorn: nee lass mal muss selbst in den nächsten 14tagen zwei stück schreiben;bin also voll und ganz bedient^^......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (24. März 2010)

*Heute das erste mal mit kurzen Klamotten, schön warm wahr es.
So könnte es jetzt bleiben.
Pech hatte ich aber auch wieder, im Schaltwerk ist mir die Feder für die Kettenspannung gebrochen, dürfte eigentlich nicht passieren.*


----------



## Cuberia (24. März 2010)

*War heut auch wieder unterwegs:*
*Der Weg...*







*Das Ziel. Unser heiliges Haldenkreuz*



*Dann im rasenden Downhill im Slalom durch den Wald wieder runter.*



*Das ganze dann 8 (acht) mal, und das war das Ergebnis.
Reines Bergtraining also.*







@ maggo 86 : Ich mag saubere Bikes ja auch lieber. Ist ja auch noch ziemlich neu dein Reaction. Kriegst also auch Alpines? Mit welchen Naben denn ? Wenn du 500g sparst, dann wiegen deine Laufräder jetzt so um die 1800g ? Da wirst du wirklich nen Unterschied merken.

Gruß: Volker


----------



## JuergenM. (24. März 2010)

baldur schrieb:


> So, hier mal mein Sting. Durfte heute das erste mal in die freie Wildbahn


 
Ist da nicht die Leitung für den Umwerfer falsch verlegt, oder Absicht?


----------



## maggo86 (24. März 2010)

@cuberia : also laut einem händler(xpw 1800) haben diese knappe 1900gr (ist aber noch keine genaue aussage;gewogen habe ich sie noch nicht;werde ich machen wenn die neuen da sind!)........und meine bestellten müssten so im gewicht ungefähr so liegen wie deine;vllt etwas mehr 30-50gr!
ztr alpine mit dt swiss 240s und sapim cx-ray speichen!.....wie gesagt müssten dann fast 500gr weniger sein und dann wäre ich zw 9,4 und 9,5kg;das find eich ok für den 20"rahmen


----------



## Cuberia (24. März 2010)

Schon mal dran gedacht, die Alpines tubeless zu fahren. Mit dem nächsten Reifensatz werd ich das glaub ich mal versuchen. Dann sparste noch mehr. Hey, mit den DT Naben machste auf jeden Fall nichts falsch. Sollen ja sehr gut sein. Ob sie schwerer sind als die Funworks die ich hab ??????


----------



## maggo86 (24. März 2010)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht, die Alpines tubeless zu fahren. Mit dem nächsten Reifensatz werd ich das glaub ich mal versuchen. Dann sparste noch mehr. Hey, mit den DT Naben machste auf jeden Fall nichts falsch. Sollen ja sehr gut sein. Ob sie schwerer sind als die Funworks die ich hab ??????



denke schon das sie schwerer sind;weil ich wollte halt stabil und leicht und ich denke das die dt da mit sicherheit schwerer sind;mein händler kommt auf ein rechnerisches gesamtgewicht von 1425gr;das wären 75gr mehr als dein lrs!keine ahnung....wobei funworks laut nem kollegen von mir auch super gut sind;der hat seine jetzt schon seit 8000km und ist immernoch zufrieden!

tubeless....du meinst mit der milch und dem kram....hmm ich weiss nicht recht!augustiner hat auch schon gesagt er würde nur mit milch fahren;aber ehrlichgesagt ist mir das glaube ich zuviel arbeit bis man den reifen da dicht bekommt!und dann noch alle drei monate milch wechslen oder 4monate....un außerdem soviel weniger wirds dann auch nciht,oder also vom gewicht her?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (24. März 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> denke schon das sie schwerer sind;weil ich wollte halt stabil und leicht und ich denke das die dt da mit sicherheit schwerer sind;mein händler kommt auf ein rechnerisches gesamtgewicht von 1415gr;das wären 65gr mehr als dein lrs!keine ahnung....wobei funworks laut nem kollegen von mir auch super gut sind;der hat seine jetzt schon seit 8000km und ist immernoch zufrieden!
> 
> tubeless....du meinst mit der milch und dem kram....hmm ich weiss nicht recht!augustiner hat auch schon gesagt er würde nur mit milch fahren;aber ehrlichgesagt ist mir das glaube ich zuviel arbeit bis man den reifen da dicht bekommt!und dann noch alle drei monate milch wechslen oder 4monate....un außerdem soviel weniger wirds dann auch nciht,oder also vom gewicht her?????


 
Naja - du wirst sicher so 100-150gr sparen, denk ich mal. Auf jeden haste keine Panik mehr vor durchschlägen und kannst noch niedrigere Drücke fahren.


----------



## Cuberia (24. März 2010)

Mal sehen, ich weiß auch noch nicht. Das Milch nachfüllen alle paar Monate würd mich glaub ich auch nerven. Soll ja super pannensicher sein, aber ob sich der Aufwand lohnt?
Wenn du leicht Schläuche fährst, sparste vielleicht nochmal ~60-70 g....


----------



## maggo86 (24. März 2010)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ich weiß auch noch nicht. Das Milch nachfüllen alle paar Monate würd mich glaub ich auch nerven. Soll ja super pannensicher sein, aber ob sich der Aufwand lohnt?
> Wenn du leicht Schläuche fährst, sparste vielleicht nochmal ~60-70 g....



jo mal abwarten......zuerst müssen die felgen ja mal da sein^^.....hab grad noch ne änderung in der bestellung vorgenommen bekomme jetzt doch die sapim cx-ray speichen!und nach ostern sind se fertig....juhu!!!

@Groudon : wie gesagt mal sehn....die reifen die jetzt drauf sind fahre ich auf jeden fall zuerst mal runter und dann sehn wir weiter!


----------



## trek 6500 (24. März 2010)

@spurhalter : ...sach doch mal , warum du immer den sattel so tief hast , dass man denkt , du läufts beim fahren mit ...
und : lass dir mal ne neue trinkflasche schenken , diese ist ja echt zum brechen .. nix für ungut ...


----------



## sepalot (24. März 2010)

War heute auch das erste mal mit kurzen Hosen unterwegs bei 20°C. Ja, und geil wars - bitte weiter so .



















Auch im Gebirge wird der Schnee weniger.






lg
sepalot


----------



## derAndre (24. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spurhalter : ...sach doch mal , warum du immer den sattel so tief hast , dass man denkt , du läufts beim fahren mit ...
> und : lass dir mal ne neue trinkflasche schenken , diese ist ja echt zum brechen .. nix für ungut ...



Was wundert Ihr Euch über die Sattelposition? Aufm Foto davor ist der Sattel in der Uphillposition. Wenn ich den Berg runter rolle, ist mein Sattel noch tiefer!?! Ist doch ne übliche Downhillposition oder hab ich nen neuen Trend verpasst?


----------



## Dämon__ (25. März 2010)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ich weiß auch noch nicht. Das Milch nachfüllen alle paar Monate würd mich glaub ich auch nerven. Soll ja super pannensicher sein, aber ob sich der Aufwand lohnt?
> Wenn du leicht Schläuche fährst, sparste vielleicht nochmal ~60-70 g....



Ist doch einfacher ein paar ml Milch (übrigens wird diese durch das Ventil eingefüllt) ein zufüllen als ständig Platte zu flicken.
Außerdem halten die UST Schlappen länger sind dafür aber etwas schwerer.
Ich würde nie mehr was anderes fahren.


----------



## fatz (25. März 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ist doch ne übliche Downhillposition oder hab ich nen neuen Trend verpasst?



passt schon. manche stehen nur jetzt auf ruehrei


----------



## maggo86 (25. März 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ist doch einfacher ein paar ml Milch (übrigens wird diese durch das Ventil eingefüllt) ein zufüllen als ständig Platte zu flicken.
> Außerdem halten die UST Schlappen länger sind dafür aber etwas schwerer.
> Ich würde nie mehr was anderes fahren.



eija und dieses mehrgewicht von den ust.....lohnt sich das überhaupt,oder bin ich mit nem extrem leichten schlauch nicht leichter unterwegs???


----------



## fatz (25. März 2010)

@maggo
ust brauchst nicht. wenn du eh milch reinhaust geht das auch mit ganz normalen maenteln.
hab grad den ersten fat albert in dem betriebsmodus runtergefahren. musste nur einmal etwas
milch nachgekippen, weil er an der flanke ein klein bissl undicht wurde. ich hab zum felgenbett
dichten einen 24er schlauch genommen, aussen aufgeschnitten, auf die felge drauf und den
mantel so rein, dass der schlauch zwischen matel und felge raushaengt. aufpumpen,
nochmal ablassen, milch beim ventil rein, aufpumpen und den ueberstehenden schlauch
mit der schere wegschneiden... feddich. funzt prima. bevor du einen durchschlag hast, ist
die felge hinueber. fuer dornen musst du oefter nachkippen. hab ich aber in den aplen kaum.

du kannst auch die gummibaender von notubes nehmen (teuer) oder den 24er schlauch
so zuschneiden, das der nur bis in die ecken der felge reicht. hat den vorteil, das die 
nutzbare felgenbreite groesser wird, aber du musst recht genau schneiden. hat ein freund von
mir mit gutem erfolg gemacht.
als naechstes werd ich mal die felgenklebebaender von frm oder notubes probieren. ist einfach 
nochmal leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (25. März 2010)

Es gibt doch sogar Lösungen da brauchst man keinen Schlauchlos reifen. Bei der stans Milch wird ein felgenband verwendet und die Milch (59ml pro reifen)
Nun bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob man bei normalen Felgen auch das gelbe tubeless band benutzen kann oder ob es unbedingt das dicke mit ventil sein muss. 

Ich hab hier 2 kleine Fläschchen Milch, 2 ventile und das yellowtape. Allerdings auch notubes ztr felgen. Ich kam aber noch nicht zum "einbauen"  Kommt mit den neuen reifen (fat albert KEINE UST)

Die gewichtsersparniss war ist mir da eigentlich egal mir geht es da eher um den Pannenschutz doch ich glaube das man mit der yellowtape Variante schon einige Gramm sparen kann pro reifen. Da ein solches tape ja das original felgenband ersetzt.

edit: oh fatz war schneller


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spurhalter : ...sach doch mal , warum du immer den sattel so tief hast , dass man denkt , du läufts beim fahren mit ...


 
Wie, ist doch "fast" auf Lenkerhöhe?
Anatomisch korrekte Einstellung für meinen Köperbau, sonst reichte es unten heraus nicht mehr zum durchtreten der Pedale  
Soll ich jetzt den Fahrradhändler verklagen wegen der Rahmengröße? Nee, im ernst - nen ganz kleen bissl höher ginge sicher - aber nicht viel. Und jeder so wie er es mag / bequem findet.... 
Der Vorbau ist ja auch so ein (für manchen sicher wieder fragwürdiger) "Umbau" in Richtung Komfort....und so lange der Othopäde nix zu meckern hat - beziehe ich lieber "Mecker" hier im Forum 
PS: Mitlaufen geht glaube ich schlecht....guckst Du hier:



Ich könnte dann nur unbequem auf der Stange....aber das führte jetzt zu weit!



trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spurhalter : lass dir mal ne neue trinkflasche schenken , diese ist ja echt zum brechen .. nix für ungut ...


 
Die findest Du schon zum brechendann hast Du die "Graue" - und noch schlimmer die "Blaue" davon noch nicht gesehen 
Habe wegen der vielen Wochentage lieber 5 Billigteile genommen, als eine Teure! - wegen der ständigen Ansammlung im Geschirrspüler..... also quasi die Version für Faule.
Ist aber ein guter Tipp für den nächsten Geburtstag!
Bis dahin verzeih mir


----------



## beuze1 (25. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Tststs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Du wirst Dich wundern, wenn Du morgen im Regen stehst...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hab heute den Rucksack mit und gleich ein paar Brötchen mehr geholt..
*


----------



## fatz (25. März 2010)

zeKai schrieb:


> edit: oh fatz war schneller



und ich hab mir grad gedacht. wieso schreib der das alles nochmal


----------



## Dämon__ (25. März 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> eija und dieses mehrgewicht von den ust.....lohnt sich das überhaupt,oder bin ich mit nem extrem leichten schlauch nicht leichter unterwegs???



fatz und zeKai haben schon geschrieben wie du leichter bauen kannst, ich bevorzuge trotzdem den UST Mantel, der wiegt zwar etwas mehr dafür brauchst du aber bedeutend weniger Milch und vor allem hält der bedeutend länger. (ist eine andere Mischung)
Letztes Jahr z.b. sind unsere Racer beim SIS mit leichtem Rocket Ron unterwegs gewesen, waren auch Sau schnell aber hatten aber jede Runde platt.
Auf so was kann ich verzichten.


----------



## steppbaer (25. März 2010)

Mein Analog war der Einstieg. Jetzt, nach 2 Jahren, sieht es mittlerweile so aus.


----------



## baldur (25. März 2010)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Ist da nicht die Leitung für den Umwerfer falsch verlegt, oder Absicht?



Ne, stimmt schon so. Der Zug geht von unten durch ein Loch weiter zum Umwerfer.


----------



## barbarissima (25. März 2010)

*@Spurhalter*
Also mein Sattel ist auch nicht höher als deiner. Schließlich möchte man ja auch noch die Pedale erreichen


----------



## sepalot (25. März 2010)

So, auch heute war ich wieder bei 20°C unterwegs.

Die Teufelsbrücke  - ein Naturdenkmal aus Sandstein.






lg
sepalot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (25. März 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> ich bevorzuge trotzdem den UST Mantel, der wiegt zwar etwas mehr dafür brauchst du aber bedeutend weniger Milch und vor allem hält der bedeutend länger. (ist eine andere Mischung)


wieviel milch brauchst du? der 2.35 fatal bert war mit 80ml bombig dicht.
laenger halten heisst auch weniger grip. muss man wissen was man lieber hat.



> Letztes Jahr z.b. sind unsere Racer beim SIS mit leichtem Rocket Ron unterwegs gewesen, waren auch Sau schnell aber hatten aber jede Runde platt.


mit oder ohne milch?

ok ok ist off topic. aber ich versprech euch ich mach n  paar bilder wenn ich den 
naechsten auf tubeless umbau


----------



## Dämon__ (25. März 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> wieviel milch brauchst du? der 2.35 fatal bert war mit 80ml bombig dicht.
> laenger halten heisst auch weniger grip. muss man wissen was man lieber hat.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mach 70ml rein und ca. nach 6 Monaten 30ml - 40ml dazu, die Milch trocknet ja nach einer Zeit aus.
Theoretisch braucht man bei UST Schlappen gar keine Milch!
Und das mit dem weniger Grip dauert aber schon eine weile außerdem werden die doch dann immer leichter.


----------



## fatz (25. März 2010)

ich hab gemeint, dass haerterer und damit langlebigerer gummi per se weniger grip hat


----------



## Dämon__ (25. März 2010)

nein das ist nicht so, habe zumindest nicht so das Gefühl, bin aber auch viel auf Sand oder halt weichem Untergrund unterwegs, Straße fahre ich z.b. so gut wie es geht gar nicht!


----------



## ghia (25. März 2010)

Servus,
heute mal ne traumtour durch Potsdam gemacht.





hab meinem Schnuki auch nen neuen Kettenstrebenschutz gegönnt. Es hat es mir gedankt indem nach ca. 40km das Rechte Pedal laut zu knacken angefangen hat. Find ich für die dinger  (NC-17 MGII S-Pro) nach ca. 500km ziehmlich mieß


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. März 2010)

Einfach mal abschrauben, fett aufs gewinde und wieder rein. Könnte schon die Lösung sein  (oder sie sind nicht richtig fest, oder tatsächlich schon jetzt müll)

@harter Gummi: Naja, mit hartem Gummi hast du definititv weniger Grip, da hat fatz schon recht. Gibt ja auch nicht umsonst z.b. bei schwalbe die GG mischung, oder bei maxxis die 60 a mischung, also super tacky..
Aber du hast auch irgendwo recht, denn auf weichem Grund (wie eben Sand) merkst dden unterschied nicht sooo krass. Den merst erst auf Wurzelteppichen, Steinen und allg. härteren Gründen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (25. März 2010)

hey danke ihr drei für eure antworten!...ich lasse mich da gerne eines besseren belehren aber wie gesagt zuerst muss der neue lrs mal da sein und dann sehen wir weiter!....totzdem danke

@dämon: falls ich mich für milch entscheide meinste wir könnten uns dann mal treffen und du erklärst mir das mal wie das funktioniert??weil du wohnst ja nicht o weit weg wie die anderen......


----------



## Groudon (25. März 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich denke bei mir über nen neuen Syntace Carboner zur Steuerung nach. ^^ Duraflite mit 630mm oder den Vector mit 680mm.

Soll ja ans CC Bike... beim Vector sind dann sicher BarEnds nich mehr möglich und wollte mal fragen, was ihr empfehlen würdet. Fahre mehr so Marathons und Touren. Da ist wohl so'n Riser scho bessa oder? Kürzen kann man den ja nicht (?).


----------



## ghia (25. März 2010)

@Groudon: auf jeden fall riser. bin einmal mit nem kurzen flat gefahren und das war ein mal zu viel, hab mich ganz schön gequält. wenn ich nicht so panik vor dem carbon hätte, hät ich den auch gekauft.


----------



## Groudon (25. März 2010)

och naja... der Syntace ist vlt nicht der leichteste aber er gilt doch quasi als "unzerstörtbar"


----------



## JuergenM. (25. März 2010)

baldur schrieb:


> Ne, stimmt schon so. Der Zug geht von unten durch ein Loch weiter zum Umwerfer.


 
Ist schon klar, aber der ganze Schaltzug müsste unten verlegt werden, da wo deine Bremsleitung liegt bzw. verlegt ist!


----------



## ghia (25. März 2010)

@Groudon: ja, aber mir ist das ganze carbon zeugs einfach nicht so geheuer. hab noch die Berichte im hinterkopf von abgerissenen Carbon Lenkern. Hab zwar nen guten Zahnarzt aber der ist auch ganz schön teuer


----------



## Groudon (25. März 2010)

Ich vertrau den Jungs. =) Dann muss aber sicher der konische Spacer weg - hab die Bremsleitung rel. kurz gemacht und wenn noch der Thomson 0° X4 und der Syntace Vector kommen, dann kommt das Cockpit nochmal gut 2cm höher... ob das die Leitung mit macht is sone Sache. ^^


----------



## youri04 (25. März 2010)

Hab meinem Acid diese Woche mal seine neue Heimat gezeigt.
Ich habe mich die Halde Hoheward in Herten hochgequält (sollte wirklich mal aufhören zu rauchen).
Man hat einen super Ausblich aufs Ruhrgebiet, leider war es den Tag ziemlich diesig, darum sind die Bilder nicht ganz so toll geworden.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Spurhalter*
> Also mein Sattel ist auch nicht höher als deiner. Schließlich möchte man ja auch noch Pedale erreichen


Genau & Danke!Dein (Vorder)Rad ist aber auch echt 1. Sahne 
@youri04
Zitat:
"darum sind die Bilder nicht ganz so toll geworden"
Antwort: 
Wieso? Das Acid sieht doch toll aus 
(o.k. - bin als Jury nicht mehr zugelassen, da "befangen")


----------



## Dämon__ (26. März 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> hey danke ihr drei für eure antworten!...ich lasse mich da gerne eines besseren belehren aber wie gesagt zuerst muss der neue lrs mal da sein und dann sehen wir weiter!....totzdem danke
> 
> @dämon: falls ich mich für milch entscheide meinste wir könnten uns dann mal treffen und du erklärst mir das mal wie das funktioniert??weil du wohnst ja nicht o weit weg wie die anderen......



Sicher kein Problem, melde dich einfach per PN dann machen wir was ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (26. März 2010)

so hab jetzt den muddy mary gegen fat alberts ersetzt. erste test bei trockenheit war sehr gut! 
ein paar eindrücke:
- auf der Straße und auf feldwegen rollt er schon verdammt gut!
- der grip im trockenen ist super,
- bremsgrip auf erdigen boden wunderbar
- gefühlt bin ich auf schnellen trail teilen schneller unterwegs
- gefühlt mehr seitenhalt im trockenen
- lässt sich viel besser beschleunigen, dadurch bin ich auch im verblockten langsamen passagen schöner durchgekommen, weil man mit leichten pedalstößen besser vorwärts kommt.

die neue the one ist im vergleich zur elixir cr auch bombe! viel besserer druckpunkt, viel bissiger, und auf langen abfahrten auch standfester.
einzig der nicht verstellbare druckpunkt ist ein kleiner nachtteil

Gewicht ist nun 13,8kg


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2010)

Sehr schickes Fritzz
Gibst du mir das?

Mein LTD Team hat jetzt hinten wieder den NN druff bekommen anstatt des fat Alberts, klättert sich viel leichter und dtraße lässt sich angenehmer fahren
vllt. gelingt imr ja mal wieder nen gutes foto vom rasd, dann kommts hier rein
vllt. entsteht ja heute eins beim standesgemäßen quälen


----------



## regenrohr (26. März 2010)

Bayer schrieb:


> [...]
> - der grip im trockenen ist super,
> - bremsgrip auf erdigen boden wunderbar
> [...]



der Griff ist aber auch nur im trockenen gut, bei dem zweiten Punkt gehen die Meinungen auseinander 

noch eins von Anfang letztem Jahr, da noch mit den Nobbys unterwegs, nie wieder (für Asphalt/Waldautobahn i.O.)!


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2010)

schickes Fritzz  

 meines ist aber schwerer


----------



## barbarissima (26. März 2010)

Deine Stütze wiegt ja schon ein Kilo mehr


----------



## idworker (26. März 2010)

@barbarissima: sind die neuen Laufräder schon da? Bitte um ein pic.


----------



## barbarissima (26. März 2010)

Nein, die sind noch nicht da  Hätte sie eigentlich gestern einweihen wollen


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2010)

Hätte gut gepasst


----------



## Bayer (26. März 2010)

haha an meinem ist ja auch nichts wirklich serie. hab ja den rahmen so aufgebaut und kein komplettbike gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (26. März 2010)

Du hast das schönste Fritzz im Forum! Dein "neues" ist dir aber noch besser gelungen als dein altes 
Was mich optisch stört sind die bremsscheiben. One ist die beste bremse, die ich kenne, aber die Formula scheiben ab 09 sind bei weitem nicht so schön wie die alten. naja, is geschmackssache und ein winziger punkt

@ Reifen: Den eindruck mit dem seitenhalt hatte ich auch, und ich denke der wird wohl daher kommen, dass die stollen einfach besser rausstehen als bei der mary. das is nämlich auhc mein größter kritikpunkt an ihr: Der seitenhalt. Würd mich mal interessieren, wie du in ein, zwei Wochen, evtl.. auch mal nach fahrt im nassen über die reifen denkst, und ob du letzten endes Mary, FA oder eine Kombination bevorzugen würdest! Wäre kuhl, wenn du dich dann nochmal dazu  äußerst


----------



## Bayer (26. März 2010)

mach ich, nächste woche werd ich 4 tage radfahren da kann ich dann sicher mehr sagen


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. März 2010)

Achja, bist ja wieder "unten".. Könntest mich armen schüler ruhig mitnehmen
Freu mich auf berichte!


----------



## sepalot (26. März 2010)

ach, da würde ich auch gern hin 

lg
sepalot


edit: ja, Bayer hat das schönste Fritzz im Forum


----------



## Bayer (26. März 2010)

was meinst du bist wieder unten?


----------



## Martina H. (26. März 2010)

...hier mal unser Fuhrpark:





Ich hoffe Ihr steinigt mich nicht wegen dem einen Canyon 

Grüße

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (26. März 2010)

grosse steine! kleine steine! steine mit ecken! steine mit kanten! im dutzend billiger!


----------



## trek 6500 (26. März 2010)

das frizz sieht hammermässig aus !!! 
bärbel : ...finde deinen sattel schon um einige cm höher - eben ganz normal . beim apfelgrünne  denke ich , wenn er mit so wenig sattelhöhe fahren muss, ist der rahmen 1 nr. zu gross, dann passt es net mit der schrittlänge .. aber egal - er muss es ja fahren- fällt mir halt auf den bilder nur jedesmal  direkt ins auge .... greez , k.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> beim apfelgrünne denke ich , wenn er mit so wenig sattelhöhe fahren muss, ist der rahmen 1 nr. zu gross, dann passt es net mit der schrittlänge .. aber egal - er muss es ja fahren- fällt mir halt auf den bilder nur jedesmal direkt ins auge .... greez , k.


 
Ha, "ich glaub es geht schon wieder los"  Da war doch eben so ein Angebot.......



fatz schrieb:


> grosse steine! kleine steine! steine mit ecken! steine mit kanten! im dutzend billiger!


 
Ich nehme einfach alles was noch da ist  - ähm kann ich anschreiben lassen, ich muss nämlich auf ein neues Rad & Trinkflaschen sparen...
Kann mir nun mal schnell noch jemand verraten, in welche Richtung  "Trek 6500" gefahren ist....?


----------



## trek 6500 (26. März 2010)

quark , dein rad is prima - darum gehts gar net . is nur eins der wenigen , die mit so einer sattelstellung gefahren werden- und du einer der wenigen fahrer , die das als passend ansehen . andere denken dann - na , wird der rahmen wohl einen nummer zu gross sein ??? aber wie gesagt - du musst ja so rumfahren  in deisem sinne - ride on !!! greez , k.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. März 2010)

Bayer schrieb:


> was meinst du bist wieder unten?



ah sorry, ich dachte du bist wwieder am Gardasee, hatte das deinen Post aus dem Singletrail-fred im kopf



Bayer schrieb:


> wenns klappt bin ich auch am 2. april wochenende nochmal dort


----------



## trek 6500 (26. März 2010)

@andy ...hatte glaub ich schon mal gefragt ... was ist denn als zweites in planung ? wieder ein würfel ..????? greez , k.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. März 2010)

jap. Aber was es wird, bleibt geheim 
Aber, die Tatsache, dass ich mein Stereo weiterhin fürs bergab herrichte, (und somit in dem bereich gewappnet bin) gibt ja evtl. schon einen hinweis in die richtung des Rades


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. März 2010)

@ barbarissima
@ trek 6500
Nur für das Protokoll - es sind genau! 14 cm Rohr zwischen der Schelle bis Unterkante der Sattelstrebe, war extra schnell nachmessen......

@ trek 6500
......und Du eine der wenigen, die frei heraus ihre Meinung sagen 
Habe das ganze eh´recht sportlich gesehen.
Schnell noch ein freundliches "Ride on!" zurück.
Und damit wir ja keinen Ärger provozieren - noch Eins aus dem "Altbestand"


----------



## Ryo (26. März 2010)

Ich nehm mal an, etwas mit dem du auf der Ebene und bergauf schnell bist so Richtung Reaction GTC?^^ 
Wo sind denn die Jungs mit versenkbaren Stützen? Meine I950R müsste die nächsten Tage kommen und ich suche immernoch nach einer "sauberen" Lösung für die Zugverlegung :/


----------



## trek 6500 (26. März 2010)

@andy ::hatte auch auf ein reaction getippt .....
@spurhalter : ..nix für  ungut , war mit sicherheit net bös´gemeint !!!! lieben gruss, kati   p.s. war auch grade mal messen - bei mir sinds 24 cm ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (27. März 2010)

ich hab seit kurzem ne crankbrothers joplin  
gott sei dank ohne son dummen zug, wo ich noch son doofes kabel mehr rumhängen hätte, funktioniert einwandfrei, per sattelhebel !!
geb des teil nie mehr her, sowas praktisches aber auch 

dann hab ich jetz ne formula the one am vorderrad, weil mein alter k18 bremshebel abgebrochen war, und durchn glücklichen umstand im laden (...) die the one draufkam - nächste woche gehts dann ans abarbeiten für die hinterbremse


----------



## michelix (27. März 2010)

mein neues Spielzeug 

schöne Tour am Mittwoch, heute pissts wie sau und ich glaub mit dem biken wird das dann heut nix. naja vllt ist noch Sauna angesagt
































allzeit gutes biken noch und hoffentlich bald wieder gutes wetter


----------



## maggo86 (27. März 2010)

ohje was ein sch*** wetter draußen...so ein mist;naja ich pack jetzt rucksack und dann gehts wenigstens ins fitnessstudio;besser als nichts!!!...schönes we euch allen!


----------



## Ryo (27. März 2010)

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter -nur schlechte Kleidung


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2010)

Spielzeug 

Bike oder GPS


----------



## michelix (27. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Spielzeug
> 
> Bike oder GPS



in dem fall war das neue reaction damit gemeint

aber der edge 705 is natürlich auch ein tolles spielzeug und ich möchte ihn nicht mehr missen


----------



## regenrohr (27. März 2010)

michelix schrieb:


>



hast du dich auf der Rückseite auch "verewigt"?


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ich hab seit kurzem ne crankbrothers joplin
> gott sei dank ohne son dummen zug, wo ich noch son doofes kabel mehr rumhängen hätte, funktioniert einwandfrei, per sattelhebel !!
> geb des teil nie mehr her, sowas praktisches aber auch
> 
> dann hab ich jetz ne formula the one am vorderrad, weil mein alter k18 bremshebel abgebrochen war, und durchn glücklichen umstand im laden (...) die the one draufkam - nächste woche gehts dann ans abarbeiten für die hinterbremse



Dafür sind die ferien da  (geht mir ja auch nicht anders...)


----------



## michelix (27. März 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> hast du dich auf der Rückseite auch "verewigt"?



natürlich

deshalb bin ich da hin gefahren.....
is aber noch viel platz auf der tafel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (27. März 2010)

> Zitat von regenrohr  Beitrag anzeigen
> hast du dich auf der Rückseite auch "verewigt"?





michelix schrieb:


> natürlich
> 
> deshalb bin ich da hin gefahren.....
> is aber noch viel platz auf der tafel



Da muss ich auch mal wieder hin um mich zu verewigen,da denke ich nie daran, na ja bin halt nicht mehr der Jüngste.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2010)

Mein Projekt fahrrad nimmmt gestallt an! Das einzige was mir fehlt sind lenker und griffe, sonst ist alllles da  Nächste woche gehts ans zusammenbasteln 
Da ich die laufräder demnächst einspeichen will, vorab nabe und felge (noch) einzeln:

Magura FR (bzw. Dt 440, der einzige Unterschied ist das logo..)





Wiegen zusammen 541gr (s. Fotoalbum) und sind amit kein leichtgewicht. Dafür halten sie!!
Als nächstes kommen die dicken Moppedfelgen, die noch viel viel schwerer sind. abber das zusatzgewicht gilt als extra training  Das worauf es ankommt, ist hier die haltbarkeit und die tatsache, dass ich  endlich meine Mary richtig montieren kann!





(das gewicht muss man eigtl.. verheimlichen)





Also werde ich auf insg. 1861gr kommen. Dazu noch speichen und Nippel, und ich bin bei den erwarteten 2200gr..


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (27. März 2010)

hi miteinander,

ich hab seit gestern so ein kleines problem am bike.
Und zwar knackt es ausm Trettlagerbreich/Unterrohr mehrere male wenn ich  trete, besonders laut is es im Wiegetritt.
Jetzt hab ich heute mal andere  Kurbel, Innenlager und Pedale in verschiedenen Variationen ausprobiert,  knacken ist nicht weg. Lager und Pedale sind gut gefettet. Woher kann  dann das Knacksen noch kommen?
Kurbel is ne Schimano LX(neu), Hollowtech II.

gruß Knochenbrecher


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2010)

Das knacken kommt aus dem hinterbau. deine lager benötigen eine reinigung, bzw. fett für die bolzen. D.h. im prinzip du solltest deinen dealer mal nen hinterbauservicee machen lassen


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (27. März 2010)

as Lager is nagelneu noch keine 20km gefahrn und Rahmen is gut 7monate alt.
und wie schaut son hinterbauservice aus?
Hab davon noch nie was gehört.


----------



## Groudon (27. März 2010)

Die LX ist doch an deinem HARDTAIL und nicht an deinem Fully.

Also sind da auch keine Hinterbaulager!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonecrusher301 (27. März 2010)

ja eben des hab ich mir doch auch grad gedacht, des is am hardtail.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2010)

beim Hinterbauservice wird dieser auseinander genommen. die bolzen und lager werden gefettet und und mit locktite und drehmoment wieder zusammengebaut.

Aber dass das alles neu ist verwundert mich!
Um jetzt ne "diagnose" zu stellen müsste ich das rad haben. Knacken kann prinzipiell nch von kettenblattschraube kommen, freilauf, schaltwerk, das bereits aufgezählte, usw.... von daher. Geh mal zu jemandem der das life vor ort beurteilen kann.

Da fällt mir ein. Evl. ist auch ne schraube am hinterbau nicht richtig fest?

--> sags doch gleich. ich ging von dem fully in deinem album aus.
beim hardtail?
das was du bereits überprüft hast! dann freilauf, schaltwerk, antrieb, der verschlissen ist (was wohl ausscheidet), ketteblattschrauben.


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (27. März 2010)

ja wie gesagt isn hardtail also kanns nicht vom hinterbau kommen. Kettenblattschrauben sind fest, hab ich extra nachgezogen.
Freilauf is es auch nicht, des weiß ich, anderes hinterrad drin gehabt und schaltwerk glaube ich auch nicht des geht eher in richtung unterrohr...
kanns ein kleiner riss im rahmen sein, den man nicht sieht?


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2010)

Knacken kann erfahrungsgemäß ALLES sein! Aber da ne passende diagnose übers internet zu machen ist wohl nur schwer mögllich.

Ps.: uU ha die tatsache mit dem unterrohr nix zu heissen. kann z.b. sein, dass es an den bremsen ensteht und durchs unterrohr verstärkt wurde. (hatte ich genauso wie alles andere auch  schon)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spurhalter: lieben gruss, kati  p.s. war auch grade mal messen - bei mir sinds 24 cm ...


 
Lieben  zurück - also doch erstaunliche 10 cm Unterschied, quasi (fast) doppelt so viel an Höhe - hätte ich so nicht zwingend erwartet oder gedacht - zeigt aber, das Du ein mehr als gutes Auge hast  
Nur abschliessend noch dazu - fahre zzt. in der Tat sehr bequem damit,
denke aber Stand heute - in ca.2 Jahren evtl. ein Fully zu erwerben.
Da werde ich dann wohl sehr penibel auf die Rahmenhöhe achten...

@Bonecrusher301
Bei mir waren es (obwohl damals noch fast neues Rad) bei diesen Symptomen - gerade die Sache mit dem Wiegetritt - die Pedale.
Aber die schliesst Du ja quasi schon aus 
Da kann ich letztlich nur Andy 3001 recht geben - Internetdiagnose fast unmöglich....Gelbe Seiten  oder sehr viel Geduld!
Viel Glück - denn so was nervt echt beim Fahren!


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (27. März 2010)

ich hatte des schon mal da warns die pedale, aber sind inzwischen andere pedale und ich hab auch schon andere pedale ausprobiert....
such mal mein händler auf am montag, weil des nervt sowas von beim fahrn....


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (27. März 2010)

des mit die pedale hatte ich schon mal, aber ich hab inzwischen andere pedale und ich hab auch andere pedale schon ausprobiert...
geh am montag mal zum händler weil des nervt derbe beim fahrn.


----------



## trek 6500 (27. März 2010)

@spurhalter : auch einen lieben gruss zurück !!! bin bei meinen ersten bikes auch oft zu grosse rahmen gefahren - bei 1,70 und 80er schrittlänge 18 oder 19 zoll - das oberrohr 57 oder 58 cm lang .... war eindeutig zu lang und auch der rahmen war zu gross, wenn ich abgestiegen bin , hab ich sozusagen auf dem oberrohr aufgesetzt ... jetzt fahre ich - zu meinen daten passend - 16 oder 17 zoll - je nach hersteller - 55er oberrohr und alles passt super .man lernt das alles erst mit der zeit ... hab früher nach reiner optik gekauft und dachte - ach , das passt schon .... 
denke aber , es muss auch nach 4 oder 5 stunden noch richtig passen . 
beim nächsten vielleicht 1 nummer kleiner ...
was für´n fully haste denn im auge ??? 
gruss und schönne sonntag , kati  p.s. augen taugen noch ganz gut - hihi ----


----------



## nullstein (27. März 2010)

@Bonecrusher: Rüttel doch mal im Stand an deinem Sattel. Vielleicht isses ja die Stütze.
Riss im Rahmen kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Wenn du nen Riss hörst, dann is ganz duster im Karton


----------



## Groudon (27. März 2010)

Ich denkenich, dass es die Stütze ist. 

Er schrieb ja, dass das knacken im Wiegetritt noch zunimmt - da wird die Stütze doch kein bisschen belastet und daher schließe ich persöhnlich die Stütze schonmal aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2010)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> hi miteinander,
> 
> ... besonders laut is es im Wiegetritt.


----------



## nullstein (27. März 2010)

Und???? Vielleciht schmeisst er im Wiegetritt wie ein Verrückter das Rad hin und her und kommt dabei leicht gegen den Sattel. Und schon knackt es.
Ausserdem schrieb er, dass er Kurbel, Pedale, Innenlager, Freilauf etc auschließen kann. Insofern ist die Stütze nen Versuch wert.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2010)

sorry, aber das ist bei nem "immer-da-knacken" genauso auszuschließen wie die stütze  ausserdem: BILDER, dass man übers netz keine diagnose stellen kann hatten wir doch geklärt.!


----------



## nullstein (27. März 2010)

Entschuldige großer Mechaniker...
Also zurück zu den Bildern.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2010)

Vor einem Jahr und 6 Tagen.....In weiteren 6 Tagen ist davon nur noch stütze, rahmen (inkl. dämpfer) und bremse da


----------



## Organspänder (27. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Vor einem Jahr und 6 Tagen.....In weiteren 6 Tagen ist davon nur noch stütze, rahmen (inkl. dämpfer) und bremse da



Was kommt dann für ne neue Gabel und was machste mit der alten


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2010)

Na die 36er Fox is die neue


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2010)

Lenker Vorbau immer gerne genommen und im Wiegetritt stark belastet


----------



## Bayer (28. März 2010)

genau andi schau das du nen kürzen vorbau und breiteren lenker montierst, das bringt bergab brutal viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (28. März 2010)

War gestern auch biken aber leider wurde meine Tour nach knapp 30km durch einen Sturz beendet. Resultat des Sturzes ist: Beide Schaltzüge abgerissen, verbogene Bremsscheibe, Bremshebel abgerissen und der vordere Zahnkranz hat sich mal wieder in meiner Wade versenkt..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das Rad kommt dann demnächst erstmal zur Reparatur.




Das war vor dem Sturz


----------



## barbarissima (28. März 2010)

Da hast du aber ganze Arbeit geleistet 
Mein Beileid


----------



## beuze1 (28. März 2010)

kube schrieb:


> der vordere Zahnkranz hat sich mal wieder in meiner Wade versenkt..




besser hätt,s der Tätowierer auch nicht hinbekommen..


----------



## kube (28. März 2010)

Das kuriose an der ganzen Sache ist das der Sturz in einer übersichtlichen Situation passiert ist, ich bin mit etwas mehr als 10kmh über eine alte Holzbrücke gefahren und am ende der Brücke war direkt eine Kurve und da lag Schlamm unterm Laub was ich nicht gesehen habe und genau dadrauf ist mir dann das Vorderrad weggerutscht und das unheil nahm seinen Lauf.


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2010)

Alles wird gut


----------



## barbarissima (28. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Alles wird gut


 
*Amen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (28. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

5 Tage Biketour auf Mallorca gingen dann doch schnell rum. Schön war`s. Die Jungs und das Mädel von M-Bike haben sehr schöne Touren angeboten. Da wir ja noch nicht so MTB Erfahren sind, sind wir die einfacheren Touren gefahren. 

Die Touren führten oft auf Single Trails durch die Pinienwälder.




Aber auch auf steinigem Untergrund ging es ordentlich rauf (auch wenn es auf dem Bild nicht so erscheint).




Aber wo es rauf ging, geht es auch wieder runter  und das nicht zu knapp.




In den kleinen Städtchen wurde dann auch mal Treppenfahren geübt. Ich weiss, für die meisten normal. Wir mussten es lernen und erstmal den Kopf abschalten und dann einfach rollen lassen. Jetzt kriegen wir vom Treppenfahren nicht genug 




Da unten sieht man den kleinen Pfad, den wir abgefahren sind (und auch einiges Schieben mussten, da für uns zu verblockt). 




War ein toller Urlaub und für uns mal auch ein ganz gutes technisches Training. Die Räder die wir hatten waren Cube AMS125, so dass wir quasi mit unserem Gerät üben konnten.




Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2010)

schön etwas Sommer zu sehen  Bin gerade nass geworden  auf meiner letzten WP Tour


----------



## barbarissima (28. März 2010)

*Ist ja sehr rücksichtsvoll von dir, dass du die Temperaturen und täglichen Sonnenstunden vor Ort verschwiegen hast *
*Die Bilder sind klasse  Da möchte ich jetzt auch gerne hin *

*Dafür hatte ich heute das ganze Programm von Nieselregen bis Hagel auf meiner Tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ein bisschen Sonne hätte das Ganze noch abgerundet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben *

*

*


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2010)

sieht gut aus  Wäre die Regenhülle Rot ==> eine perfekte Abstimmung zwischen Bike und Bikerin


----------



## barbarissima (28. März 2010)

Stimmt  
Und mit weißen LR wäre es auch noch mal hübscher


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2010)

Wann kommen die denn?? Schon einen Liefertermin??


----------



## Augustiner1328 (28. März 2010)

Zeig ich mal den neuen Rahmen mit teils alten Teilen


----------



## Augustiner1328 (28. März 2010)

sorry ging doppelt raus


----------



## barbarissima (28. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wann kommen die denn?? Schon einen Liefertermin??


 
Jede Menge Liefertermine  Ich kriege jede Woche einen Neuen 

*@Augustiner1328*
Das Reaction ist schon ein richtiges Prachtstück  Hast du es schon mal gewogen?


----------



## Beorn (28. März 2010)

So, war heute am Roßberg unterwegs, sind knapp 20km von mir und dann gehts hoch (und auf der anderen Seite wieder runter  ). War ja auch nur, um den neuen Helm auszuführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spurhalter:
> was für´n fully haste denn im auge ???


 
Ja sagen wir mal so:
Unsere Region hier ist doch eher das "Flachland", also die extremen Federwege sind nicht so gefragt.....dazu kommen die eigenen Fahrgewohnheiten...ich denke da reichte eigentlich ein neues Hardtail z.B. Cube LTD?  aber die Fullys sind doch so toll anzusehen und man kann sich einreden, auch den letzten Wald-, Feld- und Wiesenweg volle Pulle entlang zu prügeln .
Na jedenfalls schwankte ich so zwischen dem XMS und dem AMS. Nachdem das hier nun bereits Thema war, denke ich, das hier wäre schon das Richtige für mich: 
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/cube-ams-comp-black-n-white/221869.html 
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/cube-ams-comp-black-n-green/221870.html
Die Farbpalette ist sicher wieder eine andere in 2 Jahren, eigentlich schade weil sooooo geil! 
Und wenn ich dann noch sehe und lese was Sirrah73 so mit ´nem AMS anstellen durfte, denke ich die Entscheidung geht schon voll o.k. Schöne Bilder!
Alles andere wäre "Perlen vor die Säue".
Sorry for nix Pics - war einfach nur Regen heute


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2010)

Autsch tut das nicht weg  ein  fully im Auge


----------



## Cuberia (28. März 2010)

Schönes Reaction, ein schnelles, leichtes Hardtail wär auch noch was für mich...

obwohl damit...



...bin ich auch nicht unzufrieden.


----------



## beuze1 (28. März 2010)

*heute bei richtigem Ekelwetter mal wieder mit einem Hardtail unterwegs
gewesen..*

nach 2Std.&40km...was bin ich froh an meinem AMS..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. März 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> nach 2Std.&40km...was bin ich froh an meinem AMS


Autsch - der Tipp kam aber so was von an 

@Cuberia
ja, immer auf´s Schlimme - das sind die Bilder, die mich neidisch machen 

@mzaskar
geht so

....das eitert mit der Zeit raus..


----------



## beuze1 (28. März 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Autsch - der Tipp kam aber so was von an


----------



## trek 6500 (28. März 2010)

...das ams black-green is einfach nur superschön , find´ich .wäre sicher eine  gute entscheidung .ein ams ist ein echter allrounder und macht richtig spass !!!


----------



## Augustiner1328 (28. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Augustiner1328*
> Das Reaction ist schon ein richtiges Prachtstück  Hast du es schon mal gewogen?



Habe ich. z.zt.knapp unter neun .


----------



## Augustiner1328 (28. März 2010)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Schönes Reaction, ein schnelles, leichtes Hardtail wär auch noch was für mich...
> 
> obwohl damit...
> 
> ...bin ich auch nicht unzufrieden.



Sehr schön vorallem der LRS gefällt mir . sind da fun works naben verbaut?
OT: fährst du Milch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaineCoon (28. März 2010)

Spanien hätte mir auch viel besser gefallen.... heute leider keine Sonne bei uns in Sicht gewesen.









@bonecrusher301

Vielleich ist nur der Schnellspanner vorne am Rad nicht voll angezogen. Dann ruckt das Vorderrad in der Gabel rum und macht beim normalen Fahren leise und im Wiegetritt lautere Geräusche. Durch das Volumen der Rahmen kann man die Geräuschquelle oft nicht mehr direkt zuordnen. 

Viele Güße MC


----------



## Martina H. (28. März 2010)

@andi3001:

Also, das Reaction ist dann wohl gestorben (es sei denn, das Neue soll ein absoluter Prototyp werden). 

Hmh, lass mich raten: Dir ist auf (welchen Wegen auch immer) ein Hanzz Rahmen zugelaufen und wir sehen hier: tatatatataaaaaa, den absolut ersten, in Privathand befindlichen, fahrbaren Prototypen!!  

Grüße

M.


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. März 2010)

nene
Das Hanzz gefällt mir absolut gaar nicht. Ich fand den rahmen auf der eurobike infach nuuuuuur häässlich! Die teile sind brav fürs berg nunner stereo


----------



## CeeAge87 (28. März 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> So, war heute am Roßberg unterwegs, sind knapp 20km von mir und dann gehts hoch (und auf der anderen Seite wieder runter  ). War ja auch nur, um den neuen Helm auszuführen.



Wo bist runtergefahren? den Wanderweg nach Öschingen oder nach Gönningen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. März 2010)

Bayer schrieb:


> genau andi schau das du nen kürzen vorbau und breiteren lenker montierst, das bringt bergab brutal viel



Ja deshalb kommt auch der race face atlas drauf 
 (wobei der syntace ar nicht soo schmal ist, das wirkt nur auf dem bild so)






Mit dem vorbau bin ich noch nciht ganz sicher. ich werd eh nen neuen draufmachen, aber eifgtl. hatte ich vor auf den 90 zu bleiben, weil das rad eh recht kompakt ist (stehe größenmäßig zw. 20 und 18", habe das kleinere genommen), und ich mit lenker, (höherer) gabel und sattel vorne eh schon kompakter geworden bin... Mal schaun. aber prinzipiell hast du natürlich recht!

Ps: Nur die höchste erhebung vom "dorfberg".. nur 7 km weiter nördlich sind wir auf 600..


----------



## Cuberia (28. März 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> Sehr schön vorallem der LRS gefällt mir . sind da fun works naben verbaut?
> OT: fährst du Milch?



Ja, sind Funworks N-light Naben. Fahre jetzt noch mit Schläuchen, mal sehen, ob ich den nächsten Reifensatz auch mal tubeless mit Milch fahre...

@Spurhalter: Sorry, wollte dich nicht neidisch machen...warum auch, bist doch mit dem Acid gut unterwegs....und schick ist es auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2010)

:kotzer Gummi an der Gabel ist absolut hässlich:kotz:



warum tust du das dem Stereo an


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. März 2010)

Naja im winter is das besser als salzwasser im mund, oder schlamm, oder was weiss ich! immerhin vergewaltige ich mein rad weder mit satteltasche, noch mit FlaHa, Hörnchen, schuutzbleche, etc. nicht  (der is ja sowieso schon lang wieder ab!)


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2010)

naja ..... ok, gerade so


----------



## Beorn (28. März 2010)

Hey Chris-Cube, bin nach Öschingen runter, das war der letzte, der als "Erstbefahrung" noch übrig war und der geht fast in Richtung Süden, obwohl es ja der Nordrand der Alb ist. Es hat nur die Sonne gefehlt.


----------



## fleckmorry (29. März 2010)

schutzblech käme bei mir auch nie in frage  hier mein ams 125 r1 magnesium und teils carbon                                      sorry hab keine gute cam


----------



## Friecke (29. März 2010)

War am Wochenende auch mal wieder unterwegs. Natürlich fing der Regen an, als ich am weitesten entfernt war. Aber das ist ja normal ;-)





Schöne Grüße,
Friecke

P.S. Das Knacken kann sehr wohl von der Sattestütze kommen. Wollte ich vorher auch nicht glauben Hatte aber mal genau das gleiche Problem. Stütze raus und ne Runde um den Block fahren, und schon weiß man es.


----------



## trek 6500 (29. März 2010)

sooo ein schöner rahmen - sooooo  verschnadelt mit einem klobe sattel und der lenker - neeeee.... echt schade drum ....


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2010)

aber die grünen pedale sind kuhl! 
Mal gespannt wie deine pers. meinung zu meinem umgebauten sein wird


----------



## fleckmorry (29. März 2010)

jop seh ich genauso  würde ohne viel viel viel schöner ausschaun statt den fetten sattel nen selle italia drauf die sind auch bequem gibts auch schöne in weiß


----------



## regenrohr (29. März 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> nach 2Std. & 40km...was bin ich froh an meinem AMS..



wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich lieber das Reaction vorziehen, das AMS fand ich doch im Gelände sehr langweilig, da gibts bessere Alternativen, wenn es voll gefedert sein soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleckmorry (29. März 2010)

jo ich bin momentan ein ams 125 fahrer möchte aber auch liebend gerne aufs reaction umsteigen da ich es einmal gefahren habe.

wem geht es da noch so??

wenn wer mein ams 125 r1 mag für 1800 eus haben will soller sich melden  bin jetz 200 km gefahren und fahre überwiegend straße


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2010)

wer überwiegend strasse fährt, hat sich mit nem AMS (nochdazu 125) das falsche rad gekauft  (allg. evtl. die falsche fahrradklasse?!)


----------



## fleckmorry (29. März 2010)

ich dachte das ich mehr im wald fahre  aber was meinst du mit fahrradklasse ? meinst du das ich net soviel geld ausgeben hätt brauchen wenn ich nru 200 km droben hab?? habs mir vorm winter gekauft da hats dann gleich geschneit desshalb konnte ich noch nicht viel fahren

und übern winter haben sich die meinungne geändert


----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2010)

ich denke mit dem AMS 125 macht man nichts falsch. Das Rad taugt auf allen Wegen, angefangen von WAB's bis zu Touren in den Alpen oder auch mal eine kleines Abenteuer auf einer Freerideabfahrt. Von daher sehe ich da keine falsche Wahl.


----------



## fleckmorry (29. März 2010)

nja war eigentlich auch nrun scherz ich finde beide klasse und der ams 125 ist einfach der komplette allrounder verkaufen möchte ich es nicht wirklich


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich denke mit dem AMS 125 macht man nichts falsch. Das Rad taugt auf allen Wegen, angefangen von WAB's bis zu Touren in den Alpen oder auch mal eine kleines Abenteuer auf einer Freerideabfahrt. Von daher sehe ich da keine falsche Wahl.



Naja, das bestreitet ja auch keiner. aber für die strsse ist es weder gemacht, noch gedacht! dafür ists zu schade..

mit fahrradklasse dachte ich eher an MTB/Rennrad. denn wenn du mir erzählst, dass du nur strasse fährst, brauchst auch nicht zwangsweise ein mountainbike?!


----------



## fleckmorry (29. März 2010)

nja nur war bissl übertrieben ich mag auch schon wald fahren und habe jetz vor es auch öfter zu tun


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2010)

na dann


----------



## MilkyWayne (29. März 2010)

und... wenn das erst mal mit der fahrtechnik klappt.... kannst dus auch mit nem ams schon ordentlich krachen lassen 

habs neulich wieder gemerkt bin mit ner bekannten gefahren (ltd race in milky green) bergauf hat sei schnell die kondition verlassen.. und auf der zugegeben engen abfahrt hing sie durchgehend an der Bremse  ich hab bergab reingetreten 

demnach... alles eine sache der Technik ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleckmorry (29. März 2010)

war grad noch ne schöne runde im wald fahrn hat echt spaß gmacht und man hat die vorteile eines ams gemerkt  war zwar verdammt dirty und regnerisch aber egal


----------



## trek 6500 (29. März 2010)

@andy : ..ja , da bin ich auch schon gespannt - ich verlass mich da auf deinen - bisher - guten geschmack 
und : die grünen pedale find ich auch super - aber eben auch nicht an dem weissen rad ....heul ..so ein mischmasch ..  ach ja - wegen der bilder polizei : ..das neue von meiner feundin is fast fertig .. noch anderer vorbau . griffe , gabel kürzen - spacer fort ---und gut is !!!!


----------



## MilkyWayne (29. März 2010)

mal ne kurze frage an euch: kann ich bei meim ams eig auch den konischen spacer weglassen? der wiegt ja doch nicht sonderlich wenig, hat allerdings irgendeinen dichtungsring mit drinnen, deshalb weiß ich jetzt nicht so recht. würde meiner sattelüberhöhung halt doch sehr zu gute kommen ^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2010)

um ihn wegzulassen brauchst leider nen neuen steuersatz  Aber mir ist der relativ egal mittlerweile. Ne zeitlang wollte ich ihn auch dringend loswerden, ,aber sooo hoch is der ja gar nicht. Sattelüberhöhung muss sein  (sonst stimmt in den meisten fällen was nicht..)


----------



## MilkyWayne (29. März 2010)

joa sattelüberhöhung hab ich ja auch (zwar nicht viel aber ein wenig ^^) und trotzdem komme ich mit den 79,5 cm schrittlänge (mittlerweile warsch 80,5) gut mit dem 18" rahmen klar. sollte mein nächstes bike jedoch den namen remedy mit sich führen, werd ich wohl auf 17,5 runter gehen.

(aber ich glaub ich bleib den würfeln treu und werde auf ein stereo sparen)


----------



## zeKai (29. März 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht aber unter meinem konischen spacer ist noch eine platte das ich den konischen einfach ersetzen könnte durch normale spacer. (ist mir mal aufgefallen wo ich den vorbau abgebaut hatte etc.)
(FSA Orbit 1.5R)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (29. März 2010)

joa, bei mir war eben auch noch ne platte darunter, deshalb fragte ich ja  aber ok ich wrde wohl damit leben dass er draufbleibt


----------



## dusi__ (29. März 2010)

letzte woche auch mal den ersten ausritt des jahres vollbracht.  schön wars! doch leider musste das eine gefettet und das andere festgezogen werden aber die 40km kamen zusammen! 




hier meine neuen geliebten griffe:





und hier mein pferd ("der pferd heisst horst" ;-) ) nach dem schleudergang !





die nächste tour durch herdecke /wetter / witten kann kommen!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. März 2010)

Cuberia schrieb:


> @Spurhalter: Sorry, wollte dich nicht neidisch machen...warum auch, bist doch mit dem Acid gut unterwegs....und schick ist es auch.


 


@All
Eigentlich müsste jeder 4-5 Räder haben, wenn man jedem Einsatzzweck/-gebiet 100 % Rechnung tragen wollen würde 
Da das aber meist aufbewahrungstechnisch nicht möglich, nicht sinnvoll oder viel zu teuer sein dürfte, muss man sich leider oft festlegen. 
Es wird daher wohl (fast) immer ein Kompromiss sein...auf welches Rad man sich auch letztlich festlegt. Erst recht, wenn es wirklich "nur" Eins sein kann. Da ist doch so ein "Allrounder" nicht das Schlechteste.
Ob nun (noch) Hardtail oder Fully muss ja letztlich jeder für sich ausmachen... und anstatt Geschmack / Entscheidung eines Jeden in Frage zu stellen - sollten wir doch Alle froh sein, eine solch herrliche Auswahl zu haben  
Ein MTB auf den Radwegen ist für mich nicht unbedingt eine Fehlentscheidung, wenn es wenigstens ab und wann in den Wald geht.
Da wäre wohl ein Rennrad im Wald & ab und wann Radweg schon schlimmer 

@dusi
Krasses Pferd - Black Beauty


----------



## beuze1 (29. März 2010)

*


trek 6500 schrieb:



			..das neue von meiner feundin is fast fertig ..
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
*Bilder-Polizei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



da ist ja noch garnicht`s grünes dran..
kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen wenn Du Deine Finger im Spiel hast..*
.
.

*so grün..*


----------



## Dämon__ (29. März 2010)

*Heute die Regenpause genutzt, man war das wieder ein Batsch!*




















*Morgen kommt mein neues Schaltwerk, dann gibt es auch wieder Bilder vom AMS*


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2010)

He beuze...bei euch ists aber schon wieder grün!
bei uns noch nicht sooo ganz 





kurz über nussloch


----------



## regenrohr (29. März 2010)

dusi schrieb:


>



welchen Vorteil sollen eigentlich diese Lenkerhörnchen machen?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. März 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> welchen Vorteil sollen eigentlich diese Lenkerhörnchen machen?


 
Jemanden auf die Hörner nehmen zu können 
Also ich kann ja nur für mich sprechen - habe die ja auch nachgerüstet:
- geben irgendwie angenehmen Halt (oder zumindest das Gefühl nicht "abrutschen" zu können) 
- man kann auf längeren Touren (nicht gerade Gelände) immer mal wieder umgreifen, gut für die Handgelenke
- dadurch variiert zwangsläufig auch mal etwas die Sitzposition 

Mhmm - mehr fällt mir so spontan nicht ein....aber vielleicht haben ja Andere "Hörnchenfahrer" noch weitere Vorteile ausgemacht


----------



## Dämon__ (29. März 2010)

Das sind die Griffe zum wegschmeißen 
Nein im Ernst, damit du weiter vorne greifen kannst am Berg, außerdem hat man mehr Abwechslung beim Greifen.


----------



## barbarissima (29. März 2010)

*@trek 6500*
Schon wieder ein BCR, wo wir bis vor einer Woche oder so nie eins zu Gesicht bekommen haben  
Sieht bildhübsch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (29. März 2010)

also ich hab meine hörnchen weils wirklich besser ist bergauf zu fahren und natürlich der positionswechsel ist ein riesen faktor


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2010)

jap. soweit die vorteile. der gröte nachteil ist leidergottes, dass man zu wenig platz dadurch hat!...Das stört extrem beim bergabrollen/fahren!


----------



## fatz (29. März 2010)

alles nur eine frage der lenkerbreite 
dann schaut allerdings alles ausser ergon richtig doof aus.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> jap. soweit die vorteile. der gröte nachteil ist leidergottes, dass man zu wenig platz dadurch hat!...Das stört extrem beim bergabrollen/fahren!


 
Keine Sonne ohne Schatten 

Einen ganz anderen Nachteil will ich auch nicht verschweigen, hat zwar nix mit dem fahren direkt zu tun, aber indirekt schon.
Mit den Hörnchen ist es ganz schön fummelig geworden, das Bike in einen Kombi zu legen, ging vorher viel einfacher durch die Ladeluke (ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung)....und bei manchem Fahrzeugtyp fällt dadurch wohl auch der aufrechte Transport aus.....oder es könnte zumindest ebenfalls enger und damit fummeliger werden!


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> alles nur eine frage der lenkerbreite
> dann schaut allerdings alles ausser ergon richtig doof aus.




vor nem halben jahr oder was hat bei uns einer nen ams gekauft. naja 720er lenker mit rise und er wolle ergon griffe mit hörnchen. ich hab mich geweigert das zu montieren vll. ist er ja jäger

(ich mein im endeffekt hat die werkstatt kurz gelacht, dann hats nen anderer gemacht. aber man muss zu manchen sachen stehen )


----------



## S.T.Potter (29. März 2010)

Erinnerung an den Winter


----------



## Cuberia (29. März 2010)

Ist ja noch nicht so lange her...





....aber jetzt hätte ich gerne Sommer.


----------



## fatz (30. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> vor nem halben jahr oder was hat bei uns einer nen ams gekauft. naja 720er lenker mit rise und er wolle ergon griffe mit hörnchen. ich hab mich geweigert das zu montieren vll. ist er ja jäger



so schlimm ist das gar ned. ich fahr auch gr2 auf meinem syntace (der, der orig.
drauf war. vector?). geht grad noch. aber mir tun sonst einfach langen touren
die flossen weh. hatte mal kurz die normalen hoerchen vom HT drauf. das
hat dann doch etwas nach longhorn ausgeschaut 

@spurhalter:
du hast einfach das falsche auto. keine faulen kompromisse. wie waer's damit?





sogar mit meinem stereo (links)


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2010)

coole Karren  konnte mich nicht wirklich dazu durchringen, habe es aber ueberlegt  jetzt gibt es eine etwas modernere Variante einer anderen Marke .....  Mitte Mai ist es dann soweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## datoni (30. März 2010)

Endlich hat meins neue Bremsen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. März 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @spurhalter:
> du hast einfach das falsche auto. keine faulen kompromisse. wie waer's damit?


 
Sag ich grundsätzlich nicht nein - aber nur für den Urlaub 
Für meinen Alltag wäre der Große etwas übertrieben....aber sehr praktisches & schönes Teil 
Auch (fast) ein prima fotografischer Beweis für meine Behauptung, das es mit Lenkerhörnchen nun im Stehen sehr, sehr eng werden könnte.... War ja auch nur mal ´ne Anregung von mir, auch darüber vor dem evtl. Anbau solcher Teile nach zu denken....



fatz schrieb:


> hatte mal kurz die normalen hoerchen vom HT drauf. das hat dann doch etwas nach longhorn ausgeschaut


Macht Euch doch nicht solche Sorgen was andere denken, zum biken passen muss es - es sei denn, Dir selbst hat es optisch nicht zu gesagt! Über Mäntel/Schläuche mit Kabelbindern als Kettenschutz diskutiert doch auch keiner mehr - wenn es praktikabel erscheint - sollte (fast) alles erlaubt sein....aber nur fast...


----------



## Friecke (30. März 2010)

Ach Treck,



trek 6500 schrieb:


> sooo ein schöner rahmen - sooooo verschnadelt mit einem klobe sattel und der lenker - neeeee.... echt schade drum ....


 


trek 6500 schrieb:


> die grünen pedale find ich auch super - aber eben auch nicht an dem weissen rad ....heul ..so ein mischmasch


 
Was soll ich sagen. Natürlich leben wir in einer Demokratie, und da darfst Du natürlich auch Deine Meinung sagen. Ob es immer in dem Stil "Alles was nicht so ist wie meins ist zum kotzen" sein muss, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt.

Ich muss meine Umbauten vor Dir auch sicherlich nicht rechtfertigen, wollte Dir nur mal eine andere Sichtweise aufzeigen.
1. Ich fahre MTB, weil es mir Spaß macht. Wenn ich Sachen entdecke, die mir den Spaßfaktor noch erhöhen können, dann probiere ich sie aus.
2. Dieser Sattel ist es bei mir geworden, nachdem ich 5 andere (optisch ansprechendere Modelle) getestet habe, und dieses Modell sich mit meinem dicken Arsch am besten anfreunden konnte. Mein Arsch hat bei der Sattelauswahl ein großes Mitspracherecht!
3. Ich finde die Ergon Griffe sehr angenehm, und sie verhindern zuverlässig, dass meine Hände einschlafen. Auch gefällt mir die Möglichkeit sehr gut, dass ich mal die Hörnchen greifen kann, und dadurch, bergauf eine bessere Lastverteilung erreiche, oder auch sonst mal einfach in eine entspanntere Sitzposition komme.
4. Du kennst scheinbar das Farbdesign des 2009er AMS nicht, sonst hättest Du nicht von einem "Mischmasch" gesprochen. Über den ganzen Rahmen verteilt sind die CUBE Schriftzeichen und das Würfellogo in dem gleichen grün der Pedale gehalten. Kann man allerdings in der Perspektive zugegebenermaßen schlecht erkennen. Ich spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken, die Umlenkhebel ebenfalls noch in dem grün lackieren zu lassen.
5. Gewundert hat mich eigentlich, dass Du nichts zu meiner Sattelüberhöhung geschrieben hast. Das ist doch eigentlich Dein Lieblingsthema und Du lässt normalerweise keine Gelegenheit aus. Nun gut, ich bin halt aus dem Alter raus, in dem ich mit nem halben Meter Sattelüberhöhung und im Liegestütz durch die Gegend fahren muß. Dann bekomme ich Nackenschmerzen und hab keinen Spaß. Deshalb ist es so, wie es ist.

Zusammenfassend wollte ich nur noch sagen, daß ich kein Problem mit Kritik habe, würde mir nur eine selektivere Wortwahl als bei Treck (normalerweise üblich) wünschen.

Wünsche allen viel SPAß beim Radeln,
Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## fatz (30. März 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Für meinen Alltag wäre der Große etwas übertrieben....aber sehr praktisches & schönes Teil


ich hab 10min mit dem rad in die arbeit. insofern....


> Auch (fast) ein prima fotografischer Beweis für meine Behauptung, das es mit Lenkerhörnchen nun im Stehen sehr, sehr eng werden könnte....


na ned wirklich. auf dem foto sind ergon gr2 schon drauf. allerdings noch mit der 130mm gabel. 
mittlerweile hab ich eine 160mm lyrik drin. geht ohne probleme. 


> Macht Euch doch nicht solche Sorgen was andere denken, zum biken passen muss es - es sei denn, Dir selbst hat es optisch nicht zu gesagt!


letzteres. ausserdem hat's das pfotenauaproblem nicht behoben


----------



## Beorn (30. März 2010)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund und ich war Würfel ausführen.

Nicht auf der Karte, aber sehr lustig:




Zur Abwechslung mal mit meiner Rübe neben dem Rad:




Ich muss das mit dem Selbstauslöser mal hinkriegen oder einen Mitfahrer finden, dann gibts nicht nur auf-dem-Sattel-sitz-im-Stehen Bilder:




Wer aus der Gegend ist und wissen will wo das war, darf mich gern direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## trek 6500 (30. März 2010)

@friecke : ...neee, find dein bike doch schön - und keineswegs zum kotzen - wie du beliebst , dich auszudrücken - und mir die falsche wortwahl vorwirfst ...tzzz- mag nur nicht so viele farben am bike - und das grün der schrift ist auf dem bild wirklich nicht erkennbar !! 
den sattel find ich halt potthässlich - an JEDEM bike - aber wenn zu deinem allerwertesten kein andere passt - dann solls wohl so sein . die ergon griffe sollen gut sein - ich weiss, aber von schön , kann man nicht wirklich sprechen , oder ? (wenn man ganz objektiv ist ...
die gesamte lenker vorbau kombi wirkt  halt dadurch sehr wuchtig und überhöht ...
wenn amn ein bild von  seinem bike einstellt , muss man halt damit rechnen , dass es auch nicht gefallen kann . meinst du denn , ich bekomm ´immer nur positives zu hören ?? muss man halt mit leben ...
ich fahre meine bikes auch , weil es mir spass macht - warum auch sonst - aber gefallen sollten sie mir schon auch ... hehe ...
auch ich hab probleme mit dem nacken - deshalb fahre ich auch bikes (mitlerweile ...) in der für mich richtigen rahmengrösse - mit den entsprechenden vorbauten und mit  z.b. ungekröpften sattelstützen . aber solche massnahmen müssen ja nicht unbedingt zu lasten der optik des bikes geh´n , finde ich .
sattelüberhöhung hat nix mit meinem lieblingsthema zu tun - ich fahre auch eine ganz normale position und nix übertriebenes- aber wenn jemand fast mitlaufen kann , stimmt eben in der geo was nicht . -
ansonsten : nimm doch nicht alles so bierernst .wenn du keine kritik haben magst , poste halt kein bild ... in diesem sinne - weizerhin viel spass beim biken , trek6500 - die weiterhin ihre einung sagt .... 


@beuze : .... pffffffff .... da passt doch gar kein grüüün - aber du hast recht : schade eigentlich ... 

@bärbel : danke !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (30. März 2010)

Friecke schrieb:


> Ach Treck,
> 
> 
> Was soll ich sagen. ...
> ...


in anderen Threads schreiben sie in so einem Falle:

WORD


----------



## trek 6500 (30. März 2010)

....wünsch dir auch viel spass !!! ...........


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (30. März 2010)

also inzwischen weiß ich das des knacksen entweder von der Kette oder vom Schaltwerk kommt. Aber ich war vorhin unterwegs und dann ist der spalt zwischen linken Kurbelarm und Innenlager immer größer geworden ist (siehe Foto)


 

hab mir erst gedacht naja sind die schrauben nicht festgenug und ja sie waren locker. So nachgezogen und nochmal gefahrn, gleiches wieder passiert und die schrauben waren wieder leicht locker. Wie kann das sein???
ich hatte sie mit dem Nm nachgezogen mit 15Nm. 

gruß Knochenbrecher


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. März 2010)

erstmal ! Diee sachen die ich genannt hab, und du ausgeschlossen hast. hah
und weiter...öhm kaann gar nicht sein!
Könnte es sein, dass du nen spacer zuviel hast, oder der vielzahn nicht richtick steckt?! oder das lastik plättchen in der klemmung fehlt, oder oder oder...ich denke du wolltest zu deinem händler?!!?!

ps: fatz- kuhle karre  da geht alles rein. (auch wenn ich befürchte, dass sich unterhalt, usw. nicht wirklich in grenzen halten )


----------



## trek 6500 (30. März 2010)

...bei mir stellt sich auch nächstes jahr die auto farge . der kangoo gibt langsam den geist auf - und ich weiss nicht recht , was folgen soll . platz für mind. 2 bikes , 2 hunde und gepäck muss vorhanden sein .... hmmm.- die karre von fatz is schön net übel ...


----------



## nen (30. März 2010)

schnell ein paar fotos bevor die bilderpolizei kommt...

auf dem weg zur höttinger alm, kurz das cube schultern





auf der höttinger alm





dank der kurzen schnee/matsch passagen nur etwas dreckig


----------



## fatz (30. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> fatz- kuhle karre  da geht alles rein. (auch wenn ich befürchte, dass sich unterhalt, usw. nicht wirklich in grenzen halten )


danke fuer die blumen. unterhalt und so geht eigentlich. ausser am motor 
kannst viel selber machen und die teile sind relativ guenstig, wenn man sie 
nicht grad beim normalen haendler kauft. spritverbrauch liegt halt bei gut 
10l/100km. aber wenn man nicht damit in die arbeit fahren muss....

aber landies liebt oder hasst man. dazwischen gibt's nicht viel. ich fahr seit 15
jahren einen. den auf dem bild hab ich mir allerdings erst letztes jahr gekauft.
davor hatte ich 14 jahre einen normalen 110 in britischer militaerversion. ich 
sag nur back to basics. da ist nur dran was man unbedingt braucht. es 
koennt ja kaputtgehen.
der neue hat jetzt die grosse ladewanne und statt der originalen plane eine 
aluhaube. ist deutlich mehr platz als im alten. aber das ist jetzt wirklich OT.
wenn jemand fragen hat gern per pn/email.
zum abschluss noch n bild von der seite:




das cube innen sieht man leider nicht so gut 
und ja, das ist in sardinien


----------



## slawo (30. März 2010)

Fritzz in kleiner Action


----------



## Elbcoastrider (30. März 2010)

greetings from the north!
2010 wird für mich dann wohl auch eine Cube-Saison werden...und die nächste wohl auch...und die nächste...und die nächste... 
ich hab mich wohl ein bißchen verliebt:






und ich glaube diese Liebe wird lange halten...auch MIT dem Monster-Bashguard!


----------



## Dämon__ (30. März 2010)

*Verdammt es werden ja immer mehr Fritzzis  
bei mir geht jetzt alles nach und nach kaputt 
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_1979 (30. März 2010)

Endlich ist es da!  Mein Cube AMS 125 the One


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. März 2010)

Elbcoastrider schrieb:


> greetings from the north!
> 2010 wird für mich dann wohl auch eine Cube-Saison werden...und die nächste wohl auch...und die nächste...und die nächste...
> ich hab mich wohl ein bißchen verliebt:
> 
> ...


Sehr dschönes Fritzz
leider stört der Bash und der Sattel die optik ein bissl, aber trotzdem sehr geil

Fehlt nur noch ein Dämpfer mit PiggyBack, leider passen die da nicht rein Oder hat das schonmal jemand ausprobiert, der ein Fritzz fährt, Einen Fox DHX5.0 Air da rein zu setzen?


----------



## fleckmorry (30. März 2010)

boa des fritzz und des ams 

beide wunder wunder schön


----------



## Ostwandlager (30. März 2010)

*...ob das jemand erkennt? 




*


----------



## Organspänder (30. März 2010)

Nach 12000km endlich mal den Antrieb komplett gewechselt der war vielleicht TOT

ERSTE Tour im neuen Jahr





ganz lamgsam wird es auch bei uns hier oben grün


----------



## ghia (30. März 2010)

So, jetzt hab ich aber auch die schnautze voll. Ich will n Fully
Hab heute mal nach langer langer Zeit unser Brandenburger Gebirge unsicher gemacht
Jetzt guck ich mir hier schon so lange die Schicken Fritzz´s, Stereo´s und AMS 125 an und es werden immer mehr. Also kommt jetzt n kleines Fritzz um das "Gebirge" standesgemäß Platt zu Bügeln.













Viel Höher geht es hir nicht. Ist im Umkreiß der Höchste "Berg" mit 64m


----------



## linkespurfahrer (30. März 2010)

Chris_1979 schrieb:


> Endlich ist es da!  Mein Cube AMS 125 the One



mach mal noch die kleinen Gummiclipser an den neuralgischen Stellen auf die ZÃ¼ge (Steuerrohr, Bereich Wippe/Oberrohr und Bereich Wippe Sitzstreben), so haste auch lange Freude an der Optik. 

und natÃ¼rlich unbedingt einen Kettenstrebenschutz (ein alter schlauch tuts auch und ist vor allem lang genug)

______________________

Mein WÃ¼rfel ist nach nem Kurzen Service auch wieder leise, denn ich hatte son leichtes Ruckeln und Knarzen im Hinterbau. Das lag wie zusammen mit NaitsirhC vermutet tatsÃ¤chlich an den Reduzierbuchsen im hinteren DÃ¤mpferauge: Ich habe weil ich schon dabei war auch Vorne die Reduzierbuchsen und ebenso die Gleitlager im DÃ¤mpferauge gewechselt...ging Kinderleicht. Also wenns bei Euch hier - und die meisten fahren ja Fox DÃ¤mpfer- mal fÃ¤llig wird braucht ihr nur einen 120mm Schraubstock, eine Zange (um jeweiles eine Reduzierbuchse aus jedem DÃ¤mpferauge zu entfernen), ne Schraube oder was anderes Zylinderartiges mit 12mm Durchmesser und 2-3 cm LÃ¤nge (um -zusammen mit dem Auspresswerkzeug -die andere Reduzierbuchse auszupressen), und zu guter letzt das Aus/Einpresswerkzeug fÃ¼r die Gleitlager von Fox (Bike-Components: rund 25-29â¬) mit dem man sehr sauber arbeiten kann. Und da es die Dichtungen fÃ¼r Fox-DÃ¤mpfer leicht und gÃ¼nstig zu beziehen gibt kommt man alles in allem mit Werkzeug auf gut 85â¬. Lohnt sich also schon beim "Ersten Mal". Danach liegt man ja nicht mal bei 60â¬. Nun herrscht Ruhe.

Morgen gehts wieder auf Fahrt!

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe von Stefan

*Verkaufe mein Alltagsrad: Deore/LX/XT Mix, Nabendynamo (DH-3N80), B&M Cyo, Mavic, DT-Comp + ProLock

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180485857833&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT*


----------



## beuze1 (30. März 2010)

*heute nochmal das schöne beuze-hoch genutzt,
und eine kleine Wallfahrt gemacht *

*1 Gebet..





2 Gebet..









ich muß weiter..





3.Gebet..





Gewitter-Stimmung am Bodensee..





für manche war der Winter sogar noch härter wie mein Sattel ist..







.
.*
Jetzt regnet's doch tatsächlich bei mir..


----------



## Beorn (30. März 2010)

Sei nicht traurig ghia, 5X auf die 64m rauf und es ist wie einmal auf den Albtrauf, vom Training her geht das was und Du kannst einfacher die Trails variieren, da Du mehrmals neu anfahren kannst. Ich hab immer nur Körner für 2, max. 3 Anläufe auf den Berg (das wird sicher im Laufe des Jahres noch besser).

Is doch gut, dass Beuze mehr oder weniger in meiner Nähe wohnt, da krieg ich auch was von seinen Hochs ab (siehe oben).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. März 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *...ob das jemand erkennt? *
> 
> *
> 
> *


 

*Ja klar, das ist doch dein Ferienhaus*  

@*Chris_1979* & *Elbcoastrider:*
Das Fritzz und das AMS sehen ja sowas von schön aus


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. März 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> na ned wirklich. auf dem foto sind ergon gr2 schon drauf. allerdings noch mit der 130mm gabel.
> mittlerweile hab ich eine 160mm lyrik drin. geht ohne probleme.


 
 - war ja auch als  gemeint. 10l geht ja noch i.O. - wenn es sonst das Bike ist, spart man ja genug unter der Woche 

Die neuen Bikes hier sind wieder allesamt sehr schön anzusehen - viel Spaß damit!


ghia schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich aber auch die schnautze voll. Ich will n Fully


Absolut verständlich bei den Bildern - ich bin also nicht mehr Alleine!in Brandenburg...mit meiner Sehnsucht nach ´nem Fully. Obwohl es in unserer Gegend schon eher "Luxus" ist...

Ausfahrt heute:




Das ist kein See - sondern eigentlich eine Wiese...





@Beuze
Amen! Scheint ja aber nicht wirklich geholfen zu haben...(Regen)


----------



## ghia (30. März 2010)

@Beorn; Bin jetzt aber trotzdem Bockig. Die meißten Abfahrten sind da so steil das ich da einfach keine möglichkeit habe mit dem LTD einigermaßen spaßig runter zu gleiten. Die ganze Zeit nur im Stehen da rum eiern macht ja auch nicht wirlkich sinn. Jetzt weiß ich auch wieder warum ich so lange nicht mehr in diese Richtung gefahren bin
Außerdem hab ich noch so viele Teile rum zu Liegen das ich mir eigendlich recht fix n kleines Fritzz zusammen basteln könnte. Und in Schwarz weiß ist es echt Sexy

@spurhalter; naja ich wohn ja nicht weit von Potsdam endfernd, da gibt es noch so einige gelegenheiten bei denen man ein Fritzz schon an siene Grenzen bringen könnte.

P.S. Geiles Grün


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2010)

Also ich muss sagen, das GrünWeiss gefällt mir immer wieder


----------



## barbarissima (30. März 2010)

*Nachdem sich Beuze heute noch mal die Mühe gemacht hat, seine ganzen Wallfahrtsorte abzuklappern um ein gutes Wort für mich einzulegen, hat es doch tatsächlich nach vier Wochen endlich geklappt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*



*

PS: Morgen gibt´s ein gescheites Bild in freier Wildbahn


----------



## Dämon__ (30. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Nachdem sich Beuze heute noch mal die Mühe gemacht hat, seine ganzen Wallfahrtsorte abzuklappern um ein gutes Wort für mich einzulegen, hat es doch tatsächlich nach vier Wochen endlich geklappt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Sehr geil die Felgen!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2010)

sehr schön  gefallen mir 

Hast du vielleicht ein vorher - nachher Bild


----------



## trek 6500 (30. März 2010)

@bärbel : sind sehr schön , die ac`s !!!! hab welche am grünen radon - das minimiert das gewicht doch um einiges  
@beuze : ALS .....
@spur... : nee, quatsch , scherz´le gemacht .. duckundweg ...hihi


----------



## sepalot (30. März 2010)

Bravo! Die neuen Laufräder schauen schick an deinem Bike aus 

lg
sepalot


----------



## barbarissima (30. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sehr schön  gefallen mir
> 
> Hast du vielleicht ein vorher - nachher Bild


 
Hier mal das Vorherbild:




Die AC sind ca 450g leichter als die XRC180


----------



## Elbcoastrider (30. März 2010)

naja gut, über den Bashguard darf man geschmacklich wohl tatsächlich streiten  ...
ABER der Speiseeis-Sattel ist einfach das bequemste Stück Leder unter der Sonne!  den gibt´s jetzt schon drei Jahre und ich kreig ihn einfach nicht kaputt...und das muss also auch belohnt werden! Deswegen begleitet er mich weiterhin! 

Zu den Dämpfern kann ich nur sagen...nach intensivem Forenstudium...dass wohl WENN ÜBERHAUPT der Vanilla passt! Piggys sind wohl nicht so des Fritzzens Ding...aber ich lass mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren!


----------



## fatz (30. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die AC sind ca 450g leichter als die XRC180


das ist nicht zu verachten. pass auf, das ding geht jetzt wahrscheinlich sowas von ab. 

weisst du grad wie breit die ac (innen) sind? meine erfahrungen mit 2.25er nobby auf
schmaeleren felgen (dt4.1) sind nicht die besten. der schwimmt vorn dann ganz gern,
auch wenn du nur mal mit gut 30 eine forstautobahn runterfaehrst.


----------



## trek 6500 (30. März 2010)

vergessen : @elbcoastrider ; seeeehr nettes frizz !!!!!


----------



## barbarissima (30. März 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> das ist nicht zu verachten. pass auf, das ding geht jetzt wahrscheinlich sowas von ab.
> 
> weisst du grad wie breit die ac (innen) sind? meine erfahrungen mit 2.25er nobby auf
> schmaeleren felgen (dt4.1) sind nicht die besten. der schwimmt vorn dann ganz gern,
> auch wenn du nur mal mit gut 30 eine forstautobahn runterfaehrst.


 
Das ist ja der Gag bei den LR  Die haben eine innere Felgenweite von 21,5mm und passen auch für 2,4er Nobbys


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2010)

Hey wie machst du das  neue Felge aufs Rad und dann ist es auch noch gleich geputzt   

oder 

d hast daas Rag geputzt und dabei wurden die Felgen weiss


----------



## sepalot (30. März 2010)

Elbcoastrider schrieb:


> ABER der Speiseeis-Sattel ist einfach das bequemste Stück Leder unter der Sonne!  den gibt´s jetzt schon drei Jahre und ich kreig ihn einfach nicht kaputt...und das muss also auch belohnt werden! Deswegen begleitet er mich weiterhin!


 
Den Speiseeis-Sattel habe ich auch und ich kann die Eindrücke bis auf die Langlebigkeit bestätigen (da ich meinen noch nicht so lange habe, weil ich mein Fritzz erst seit Ende November 2009 habe). Dann hoffe ich mal, dass meiner auch so lange lebt.














lg
sepalot 


edit: 


Elbcoastrider schrieb:


> Aber in der Tat ist der Specialized Rival nicht sooo schwer


 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6994601&postcount=1302

Haben doch nicht den gleichen Sattel. Ich habe den Format - der ist aber trotzdem auch voll bequem .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (30. März 2010)

@barbarissima: 
GRATULIERE!!!Die LR passen extrem gut zu deinem AMS! Sieht wirklich toll aus. Ich komm aber nicht auf die geknickte Stütze klar. Da leuten bei mir (berufsbedingt) sofort die Alarmglocken.


----------



## Organspänder (30. März 2010)

@ Elbcoastrider & Chris 1979   schöne Bikes

@ Barbarissima    sehr schöner LRS  Da hat sich ja das warten gelohnt


----------



## Elbcoastrider (30. März 2010)

hmmm...sicher das wir den gleichen haben??? Du hast doch den "Format", oder? Wenn ich mich nicht irre...die Schrift ist dann doch irgendwann schon mal weggesessen worden ...dann hab ich den "Rival" drauf! Ich finde der Format sieht noch ne Runde dynamischer aus, nicht so kantig wie der Rival...aber bestimmt auch bequem!


----------



## trek 6500 (30. März 2010)

..hatte den rival auch mal - kam mit de rinne gar net klar ...von der optik her fand ich ihn gut - besonders am enduro .


----------



## sepalot (30. März 2010)

Siehe Edit oben. Ja, ich habe den Format und der ist auch voll bequem ! Bin mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. März 2010)

ghia schrieb:


> @spurhalter; naja ich wohn ja nicht weit von Potsdam endfernd, da gibt es noch so einige gelegenheiten bei denen man ein Fritzz schon an siene Grenzen bringen könnte.
> P.S. Geiles Grün


Ja - also doch kein "Luxus" - sondern artegerechte Haltung 
P.S. Danke!


mzaskar schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, das GrünWeiss gefällt mir immer wieder


Nochmal Danke!
Komisch - als ich gegen Weihnachten im Forum angefangen habe die Bilder hier zu betrachten, waren alle anderen Bikes immer schöner als das Meine - so meinte ich es!
Ich muss aber sagen - auf den Fotos sieht es nun (für mich) auch wirklich (fast) genauso schön aus, wie die anderen  Schon merkwürdig, aber auch eigentlich´ne schöne Sache. Wirkt eben in der Natur sicher anders als im Keller. Freu mich wenn´s gefällt 

@barbarissima
Ein Traum!

@Trek6500
Nur nicht feige sein, sprich Dich aus


----------



## fleckmorry (30. März 2010)

hey leute ich hab da mal ne frage as stereo hat doch 140 mm federweg und eine einbaulänge von 190mm und das ams 125 hat der dämpfer eine einbaulänge von 200mm und 125mm federweg könnte man da dann net eine mit 200mm ienbaun und dann auch 140 federweg haben oder wie läuft das ganze, und noch was kommt es net auch aufn hub drauf an vom dämpfer wie viel ma dann letzendlich mit dem teil anfangen kann den rp23 gibts ja in einbaulänge 200mm auch mit 57mm hub


----------



## Stefan72 (30. März 2010)

fleckmorry schrieb:


> hey leute ich hab da mal ne frage as stereo hat doch 140 mm federweg und eine einbaulänge von 190mm und das ams 125 hat der dämpfer eine einbaulänge von 200mm und 125mm federweg könnte man da dann net eine mit 200mm ienbaun und dann auch 140 federweg haben oder wie läuft das ganze, und noch was kommt es net auch aufn hub drauf an vom dämpfer wie viel ma dann letzendlich mit dem teil anfangen kann den rp23 gibts ja in einbaulänge 200mm auch mit 57mm hub




Wer soll den so eine hingekotzte Frage beantworten? 
:kotz:


----------



## fleckmorry (30. März 2010)

tut mir leid ich kann net gut erklären aber ich mein damit könnte ma net einfach n anderen dämpfer einbaun um mehr federweg beim ams 125 zu bekommen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. März 2010)

Freut mich, dass euch mein LRS auch so gut gefällt    Bin schon auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Hey wie machst du das  neue Felge aufs Rad und dann ist es auch noch gleich geputzt
> 
> oder
> 
> d hast daas Rag geputzt und dabei wurden die Felgen weiss


 
Mist! Jetzt ist es doch rausgekommen   



nullstein schrieb:


> @barbarissima:
> GRATULIERE!!!Die LR passen extrem gut zu deinem AMS! Sieht wirklich toll aus. Ich komm aber nicht auf die geknickte Stütze klar. Da leuten bei mir (berufsbedingt) sofort die Alarmglocken.


 
Die Stütze muss als Nächstes dran glauben


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2010)

Uebersetzungsverhältnis spielt eine wichtige Rolle. durch den einbau eines längeren Dämpfers wirst du zwangsläufug auch die Geometrie des Rades, wahrscheinlich zu ungunsten, verändern. Wäre es so einfach würde Cube dies bestimmt machen und das Rad mit mehr Federweg anbieten. Schau die mal ein AMS 100 und ein AMS 125 an. Eigentlcih das gleiche Rad, doch der Hinterbau und die Anlenking der Dämpfer ist anders.


----------



## fleckmorry (30. März 2010)

ja wie eine komplett andere geometrie wenn die schon einen dämpfer beim stereo mit 190mm einbaulänge und 140mm federweg hinbekommen müsste des doch gehn?

den rp23 gibts in 200mm auch in 2 varianten einmal mit 50mm hub und einmal mit 57mm hub was da dan der konkrete unterschied?


----------



## MilkyWayne (30. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Uebersetzungsverhältnis spielt eine wichtige Rolle. durch den einbau eines längeren Dämpfers wirst du zwangsläufug auch die Geometrie des Rades, wahrscheinlich zu ungunsten, verändern. Wäre es so einfach würde Cube dies bestimmt machen und das Rad mit mehr Federweg anbieten. Schau die mal ein AMS 100 und ein AMS 125 an. Eigentlcih das gleiche Rad, doch der Hinterbau und die Anlenking der Dämpfer ist anders.



würden sie nicht ^^ wäre ja dumm die lücke zum stereo so viel kleiner werden zu lassen. was meinst du weshalb es ja jetzt von 125 zu 130 gekommen ist? richtig weil das stereo mehr bekommen hat und dadurch wieder genug "luft nach oben" war ^^

so sehe ich das zumindest 

trotzdem denke auch ich dass du damit die geometrie zerstören würdest


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2010)

lass es einfach, der Hub und die Dämpferlänge sind abgestimmt auf den Hinterbau und dessen Uebersetzunbgsverhältnis. 
Es gibt doch bestimmt ein Federungsunterforum in dem du dich darüber informieren kannst.


----------



## fleckmorry (30. März 2010)

ich kappier des mit dem federweg net !? und was is etz mit hub vom dämpfer

könnt ma keinen 200mm dämpfer mit 140mm federweg reinbaun oder gibts sowas net da wär doch dan an der geo nix um? hat ja die gleiche inbaulänge ich kappier des einfach net steh grad iwie auf der leitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (30. März 2010)

@barbarissa:

Sehr schön Dein neuer LRS  (wenn mir persönlich auch etwas viel Aufkleber drauf sind), berichte mal nach der Probefahrt. 

Darf man fragen, wo Du den her hast?

M.


----------



## kube (30. März 2010)

fleckmorry schrieb:


> ich kappier des mit dem federweg net !? und was is etz mit hub vom dämpfer
> 
> könnt ma keinen 200mm dämpfer mit 140mm federweg reinbaun oder gibts sowas net da wär doch dan an der geo nix um? hat ja die gleiche inbaulänge ich kappier des einfach net steh grad iwie auf der leitung



Ich denke mal das man sowas woanders diskutieren sollte und nicht hier!


----------



## floggel (30. März 2010)

fleckmorry schrieb:


> ich kappier des mit dem federweg net !? und was is etz mit hub vom dämpfer
> 
> könnt ma keinen 200mm dämpfer mit 140mm federweg reinbaun oder gibts sowas net da wär doch dan an der geo nix um? hat ja die gleiche inbaulänge ich kappier des einfach net steh grad iwie auf der leitung


Wie ist die Notrufnummer von der Bilderpolizei?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. März 2010)

Nach so viel Technik fällt mir ein:
Meins müsste auch mal wieder zur Inspektion an den Haken 
Na und getreu dem Motto nicht kleckern ...... habe ich schon mal die Hebetechnik bereit gestellt 



@fatz 
Da kann Dein Auto gleich mit ran


----------



## fleckmorry (30. März 2010)

soo jetz hab ichs gecheckt mit mehr hub kann man mehr anfangen und der federweg wird durch den rahmen bestimmt


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. März 2010)

Dann mal ein paar Bilder:
Jetzt wieder mit Sommerbereifung.


----------



## bjoern.badst (30. März 2010)

Mein neues AMS 125 Elixir...


----------



## fleckmorry (30. März 2010)

des elixir is net schlecht hut ab


----------



## Route66 (30. März 2010)

Hi,



barbarissima schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist ja porno  ich warte auf das nächste Pic.

@ spur: das grün/weiss kommt auch super rüber.

Marko


----------



## trek 6500 (30. März 2010)

@bärbel : ... ja stimmt , vielleicht ´n bissi viele aufbapper ....würde die schrift lassen und  die muster auf der anderen seite ev. abmachen ...kriegt so ´n bisschen was von nem mädchenfahrrad - duckundweg ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (30. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Nachdem sich Beuze heute noch mal die Mühe gemacht hat, seine ganzen Wallfahrtsorte abzuklappern um ein gutes Wort für mich einzulegen, hat es doch tatsächlich nach vier Wochen endlich geklappt



*Frauen, müssen zusammenhalten..*

*weiße Madonna-weißer LRS*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. März 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *weiße Madonna-weißer LRS*


Wie konnte ich nur so an Dir Zweifeln - es ging also gar nicht um´s Wetter.
Verzeih mir 
@Bärbel
Freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder in Aktion & schöner Umgebung  
Wie willst Du das bei beuze nur wieder gut machen?  
Wie wär´s mit Sonne satt 
@Route66


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2010)

ich würde die Räder lassen wie sie sind  

Wie wird denn im SW von Germanien das Wetter über Ostern ???? Gibt es hier eine Wetterfee mit gutem Draht zum Wettermacher


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. März 2010)

Ihr spinnt doch 3 Seiten, wenn man mal eben den Mittag nicht da ist!
Was mir ins auge gesprungen is eek ist bärbels super LRS!!!!!!!!  und das schönne fritzzl was mir ebenfalls bis auf sattel gut gefällt. das mit dem pizzablech bash kann ich aber gut nachvollziehen 
heute abend sind meine LR zum leben erwacht  (ans wiegen hab ich gar nicht gedacht..-so ein mistt!

jetzt fehlt nur noch der lenker. sagmal beuze, kannst nich nochmal ne wallfahrt machen?


----------



## barbarissima (30. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @bärbel : ... ja stimmt , vielleicht ´n bissi viele aufbapper ....würde die schrift lassen und die muster auf der anderen seite ev. abmachen ...kriegt so ´n bisschen was von nem mädchenfahrrad - duckundweg ....


 
Die Bepper bleiben dran  Dafür verkneife ich mir das Blumenväschen am Lenker, obwohl das total süß aussieht  



spurhalter schrieb:


> Wie konnte ich nur so an Dir Zweifeln - es ging also gar nicht um´s Wetter.
> Verzeih mir
> @Bärbel
> Freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder in Aktion & schöner Umgebung
> ...


 
Weiß auch nicht, wie ich das bei Beuze wieder gut mache??? 
Meinst du, er freut sich über eine Tüte Gummibärchen 

@MartinaH:
Mein Händler hat sie mir bestellt


----------



## cnoc (31. März 2010)

So leute hier meinsens

habs gestern gekauft soweit sher zufrieden hier mein....

CUBE AIM 2010

ist aktuell mein zweit rad an sich zum einkaufen und halt für die arbeit

das bike wird auch ck komplett fertich im DEZEMBER 2010 neu auf       gebaut sein  ich möchte auch erstma die ganzen teile runter fharen

MfG cnoc


----------



## idworker (31. März 2010)

@barbarissima: *Very very nice, really! Pls. more pic's. Ich habe mir dann gleich mal 2 LRS Sätze dt swiss EX-1750 bestellt*.


----------



## H8machine (31. März 2010)

Kein aktuelles Bild aber wenigstens ein Bild


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. März 2010)

*@  **barbarissima:  *ne, ne ... lass mal die Aufkleber dran. Das sieht schon so richtig gut und Professionel aus . Tja, wir mit unseren Sunringeldingdong Felgen an unseren AMS125 ern gewinnen da keinen Blumentopf. 

Also, hau in die Pedale  und donner die Berge hoch.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (31. März 2010)

...muster machen optische professionalität aus .....??????


----------



## Hardtail94 (31. März 2010)

hier auch mal meinz


----------



## swatch-team (31. März 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *...ob das jemand erkennt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das müsste die Biwak-Schachtel von der Watzmann Ostwand sein.
Haben sie die abgebaut?

mfg arno


----------



## MilkyWayne (31. März 2010)

soo von mir gibts auch mal zwei bildle ^^ hab heut mal wieder was für die kultur gemacht und bin mal zur Festung Marienberg geradelt.. oben angekommen hab ich dann beschlossen, dass ich eh schon nahezu alles darüber weiß und hab die abfahrt einfach mal genossen ^^ (gibt noch einen zweiten kaum belaufenen gut einsehbaren weg, auf dem dann doch noch so einiges an gestein im weg ist ^^)

genug der langen worte... es ist ja ein bilderthread


----------



## regenrohr (31. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...muster machen optische professionalität aus .....??????



in Deutschland gehört es scheinbar zum guten Ton, ein Krokodil auf dem Hemd zu tragen... naja wer's braucht

da ziehe ich mir doch eine einfache und vorallem unauffällige Optik vor


gestern mal den Antrieb erneuert:


----------



## Ostwandlager (31. März 2010)

swatch-team schrieb:


> Das müsste die Biwak-Schachtel von der Watzmann Ostwand sein.
> Haben sie die abgebaut?
> 
> mfg arno





*Super!!!*



*einer hats gewust! 
die Ostwand hat eine neue bekommen, die alte steht jetzt oben bei mir auf der Wiese
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (31. März 2010)

Hab mal nen paar "fehler" gesammelt um meinen wiederaufbau zu rechtfertigen  (sind aber wirklich  nur die gröbsten!)





Kaputte Dämpferbuchse (ok, schwer sehbar), knarzende lager und ein knackendes tretlager..





Entlüftunsbedürftige Bremse mit abgefahrenen Belägen, Lackschäden und  ein sowohl lagermäßig, Felgen, als auch nippel mäßig zerstörtes Laufrad





Nen die kette ist nicht unten! das ist mein gelängter antrieb. neue kassette und kette würden sich gut machen  (umwerfer ist ebenfalls ausgeschlagen)





Lackschäden am oberrohr. die am tretlager, unter meinem selfmade strebenschutz und im unterrohr sind weitaus größer, aber alle samt ausbesserbar..





steuersatz und auflieger haben viel rost angesetzt aufgrund von fehlender dichtung





3-in-1 : 0815 KB schraube, da die original verloren ging; dazu ein mittleres KB mit zahnausfall (warum auch immer, und mal vom verschleiss von kleinem und mittlerem KB abgesehen!); und zu guter letzt noch eine stelle, die auch lackprobleme verursacht..





kleiner aber spürbarer fehler...Anschlagschraube fehlt!

wie gesagt, nur die gröbsten fehler, die beseitigt werden sollen/müssen. in diesem sinne...


----------



## JuergenM. (31. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


>


 
Hier hast du doch nur wegen dem Bärlauch angehalten! Wolltest dir wohl mal wieder richtig den Bauch voll schlagen 

Dichtungen gibt´s bei Diehr-Rabenstein, für den FSA Steuersatz 50mm x 1,2mm, gibts aber nur im Doppelpack. Ich hab mir die 50 x 1mm bestellt. Nachdem mir mein Augenmaß gesagt hat die Originalen sind dicker, hab ich glatt mal gemessen (Daher die 1,2mm).


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. März 2010)

Danke! Hab aber alle Teile zum ausbessern bereits hier. das einzige was noch fehlt ist der lenker samt griffe. die zwei sachen fehlen, weil RF einen engpass hatte. nach anruf bei adam (RF) hat er mir gesagt, dass es gestern erst wieder reinkam,. und somit heute rausging. ob ichs noch vor oder erst nach ostern erhalt wird glücksache sein. ich geh aber eher von nach ostern aus!

Das bärlauch ist in dem waldteil aber brutal! alles voll auf bestimmt 5km länge. riecht irre


----------



## Achim01 (31. März 2010)

Hi,
seit 10 Tagen habe ich das Sting HPC.
Absolut cooles Bike. Hatte zuvor ein 2000LTD. Es liegen Welten dazwischen
Gruß Achim


----------



## trek 6500 (31. März 2010)

regenrohr : ...  ich steh auch eher auf unauffällg .-


----------



## freeride_bogl (31. März 2010)

mein ams sieht leider ähnlich aus, nich ganz so derbe, aber überall fehlen teilchen, oft abgebrochen oder verloren, laufräder eiern um die wette, lack platzt ab oder is abgewetzt, lager auch im arsch, aber warum rostet dein bike soo ??

stell demnächst mal ein bild davon hoch - hier noch eins ausm winter:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/562821]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. März 2010)

Naja, im prinzip sind nicht nur aufschläger und steuersatzteile betroffen, sondern auch fast alle schrauben. das liegt daran, dass die im winter durch dassalz und die feuchtigkeit relativ stark angariffen wurden. Ist ja sogar recht allgemein ein problem von schrauben aus stahll, etc... Sobald du einmal mit nem imbus, oder was auch immer drin warst, ist die schutzschicht leicht (abhängig von der häufigkeit) "bschädigt"...durch salz und wasser rostets dann...Aber naja, ich werd alle schrauben, die zu stark angerostet/aufgegangen sind tauschen und den rest mit irgend nem mittelchen behandeln...Überbleibsel aus dem schnee/salz reichen winter mit vielen km halt..
Warum der auflschläger so stark gerostet ist, ist mir auch ein rätsel?!

Edith: Aber meine lager sind top! brauchen zwar nen service, aber spiel oder so habe ich nicht!!  (naja gut, wurden ja auch im herbst, genau aus diesen gründen getauscht)


----------



## derAndre (1. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Warum der auflschläger so stark gerostet ist, ist mir auch ein rätsel?!



Mein Aufschläger sieht genauso aus. Nach nur einem Winter.


----------



## fatz (1. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Aber meine lager sind top! brauchen zwar nen service, aber spiel oder so habe ich nicht!!



was kann man bitte an industrielagern servicen? die nadellager hinten an der
schwinge kannst ausbauen und fetten, aber alles andere ist zu und bleibt es
auch bis es im eimer ist. da kannst allenfalls aussen den dreck abwischen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. April 2010)

es geht mir ums aufmachen, sauber macheen, fett rein, zu, drehmoment..also knack und andere Geräusch vermeidung..Hinterbauservice halt..
Aber machen kannst schon was?! ausser beim nadellager im hauptlager kann man bei den anderen doch die abdeckung/dichtung lösen und n bisschen fett reingeben? (wenn ich mich recht erinner..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (1. April 2010)

nit das ich wuesst....


----------



## Dämon__ (1. April 2010)

Also die Lager sind von Fett und anderen Mitteln fern zu halten, je weniger da drauf kommt um so weniger machen die Sorgen. Mit dem Waschen sollte man sich an den Stellen auch zurück halten besonders wenn jemand Fettlöser benutzt!
Ich spritze meines übrigens nur mit Wasser ab und blase es mit Druckluft trocken.
Ich verschwende doch nicht meine kostbare Zeit mit Putzen!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. April 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> Super!!! einer hats gewust!* *


Mhmm - verdammt, Heimvorteil  Was war noch mal der Erste Preis 
Ich glaube hier gab es irgendwo eine (noch nicht abgeholte) Tüte Gummibärchen zu vergeben.... 

@regenrohr
Kette und Kranz sehen ja wieder wie geleckt aus  So müsste es nun 8000km lang ausschauen - gut man wird ja noch mal träumen dürfen 

Heute bei offiziellen 10,9 Grad und reichlich Sonne in der Gegend endlich mal wieder ´ne für mich neue Strecke erkundet/gefunden.
Nach kurzer Fahrt entlang der Oder geht es ab in eine Art kleines Wäldchen:






 
Entlang an kleinen Fließen, deren Wasser so sauber zu sein scheint, dass man im Sommer sicher die Trinkflasche nachfüllen will  



Letztlich wieder zurück an der Oder nach Hause. 
Auch auf der Oder ist die Schifffahrtlose "Eiszeit" endlich zu Ende, wie man sieht.



Alles in Allem knappe 19 km - könnte durch eine kleine "Schleife" noch auf ca. 25 km ausgebaut werden. Also eine ideale "Feierabendrunde" zum abschalten....oder auch sonst für den kleinen Spaß zwischendurch  Frohe Ostern!


----------



## beuze1 (1. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier gab es irgendwo eine (noch nicht abgeholte) Tüte Gummibärchen zu vergeben....



he, finger weg von meinen Gummibärchen...

*bärchen
*

.
.


----------



## Beorn (1. April 2010)

Das sieht aber fast nicht nach zwischen Ravensburg und Wangen aus, oder? Bissle trockener Bergwald.


----------



## barbarissima (1. April 2010)

Vor allem sieht das nicht nach heute aus


----------



## regenrohr (1. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @regenrohr
> Kette und Kranz sehen ja wieder wie geleckt aus  So müsste es nun 8000km lang ausschauen - gut man wird ja noch mal träumen dürfen



sind halt neu 
die anderen haben aber auch keine 8k km gehalten, wenn es viel war, dann höchstens die Hälfte


----------



## beuze1 (1. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Vor allem sieht das nicht nach heute aus





> Beorn; Das sieht aber fast nicht nach zwischen Ravensburg und Wangen aus, oder? Bissle trockener Bergwald.



*das sieht nach nächster Woche aus...*


*im Göflaner Marmorbruch*


----------



## sepalot (1. April 2010)

Heute im Salamandertal.







lg
sepalot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Rider-HH (1. April 2010)

OffTopic:
Es fahren wohl sehr viele mit SRAM/Shimano mix.. sind die SRAM XO so viel besser ?


----------



## trek 6500 (1. April 2010)

WÜNSCHE ALLEN WÜRFE`LERN SCHÖNE FEIERTAGE !!!!!! mit gutem bikewetter , natürlich !!! gruss, kati


----------



## Alex791612 (1. April 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> soo von mir gibts auch mal zwei bildle ^^ hab heut mal wieder was für die kultur gemacht und bin mal zur Festung Marienberg geradelt.. oben angekommen hab ich dann beschlossen, dass ich eh schon nahezu alles darüber weiß und hab die abfahrt einfach mal genossen ^^ (gibt noch einen zweiten kaum belaufenen gut einsehbaren weg, auf dem dann doch noch so einiges an gestein im weg ist ^^)
> 
> genug der langen worte... es ist ja ein bilderthread


 
Das obere Bild ist von Stugi, wenn ich nicht irre oder???  Respekt wenn du da hochgefahren bist


----------



## marco_m (1. April 2010)

Finale Ligure 2010


----------



## katinka22 (1. April 2010)

Der Umbau auf 29'' VR ist heute fertig geworden. Bestimmt nicht jedermanns Sache, aber mir taugt es, sehr sogar . Die erste Ausfahrt war einfach nur genial. (Und die große Tasche brauch ich für die Kamera.)


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. April 2010)

Cube-Rider-HH schrieb:


> OffTopic:
> Es fahren wohl sehr viele mit SRAM/Shimano mix.. sind die SRAM XO so viel besser ?



Geschmacksache ob X0 oder XTR..Shimano ist "butterweich" (oder schwammig) und Sram knackig (oder finger bodybuilding..) Was du willst musst du wissen.


@ Fatz.....naja weiß nimmer..is ja auch schon wieder nen halbes jahr her Ich schaus mir an..

 @ Dämon: dir is aber schon bewusst, dass fett auch in den lagern ist!?! und es sich mir deshalb nicht erklärt, warum fett von lagern fernzuhalten is?! sorry..musst mir erlkären 

@ 29: Mir liegen 29ger nicht. auf meinem rocky testrad mit 29" fand ichs einfach nur besch.. aber geschmackssache, denk ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (1. April 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> he, finger weg von meinen Gummibärchen...
> 
> *bärchen
> *



Des sin' aber knackische Gummibärsche .... und meine Frau meint: Was guckst du denn da ...


----------



## Dämon__ (1. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> @ Dämon: dir is aber schon bewusst, dass fett auch in den lagern ist!?! und es sich mir deshalb nicht erklärt, warum fett von lagern fernzuhalten is?! sorry..musst mir erlkären


Klar ist Fett in den Lagern da gehört es ja auch hin, aber sonst nirgends.
Die Industrielager nach zu fetten ohne das die Dichtscheiben wieder richtig schließen ist mir zu viel Aufwand, außerdem wenn du das ganze Zeug eh auseinander hast kannst du doch gleich neue rein machen, die kosten doch nicht die Welt.
Und wenn du nur Fett Außenrum machst ziehst du nur Dreck an der Knarzt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. April 2010)

logisch 
Das was ich normalerweiße mache ist die bolzen,usw. zu reinigen, danach mit einer dünnen schicht zu fetten,die gegenschrauben mit locktite sichern und dann drehmoment drauf..fertsch--- wenn ich jedes mal die lager rausmachen würde, wären meine lagersitze wohl matsch..


----------



## Dämon__ (1. April 2010)

Also mal ehrlich ich mach nur was wenn es im A... ist damit fahre ich bis jetzt am besten.


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. April 2010)

wie viele km halten deine laager bisher?


----------



## Dämon__ (1. April 2010)

Hmm gute Frage genau kann ich dir das jetzt nicht sagen aber so ca. 15000 km. Fahre aber auch das ganze Jahr durch egal bei welchem Wetter.


----------



## maggo86 (1. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich ich mach nur was wenn es im A... ist damit fahre ich bis jetzt am besten.



oder neu kaufen^^ wenn zu alt oder futsch....so bin ich zu meinem würfel gekommen


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Hmm gute Frage genau kann ich dir das jetzt nicht sagen aber so ca. 15000 km. Fahre aber auch das ganze Jahr durch egal bei welchem Wetter.



hm okay. ich auch 
Aber es kommt eben auch immer auf den einsatz an. ich behaupte meine lager (die sind schließlich auch alle fast gleich) werden durch meinen hang fürs schnelle und verblockte bergab mehr beansprucht als deine...aber naja..meine haben 9000 gehalten, dann hats hauptlager die grätsche gemacht, und ich hab kurzerhand alle gewechselt..


----------



## MilkyWayne (1. April 2010)

Alex791612 schrieb:


> Das obere Bild ist von Stugi, wenn ich nicht irre oder???  Respekt wenn du da hochgefahren bist



vom stuggi? von welchem stuggi ^^ (sry ich steh grad etwas aufm schlauch)


----------



## Dämon__ (1. April 2010)

*Ach und hier noch ein paar Bilder bevor der Beuze wieder schimpft.
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stan_Ef (2. April 2010)

Hier mal welche von gestern...


----------



## barbarissima (2. April 2010)

*@marco m*
Unglaublich, die Saison hat noch nicht ganz begonnen und du hast schon den ersten Bikeurlaub hinter dir  Sind schöne Bilder geworden  Aber das Wetter scheint ja zwischendrin auch mal nicht ganz so genial gewesen zu sein


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Vor allem sieht das nicht nach heute aus


 
Wie bei Euch war so ein Mistwetter?
Das ist also der Grund, warum noch keine weiße Felgen fahrend zu sehen waren....schade eigentlich. Aber das wird sicher.....



katinka22 schrieb:


> Der Umbau auf 29'' VR ist heute fertig geworden. Bestimmt nicht jedermanns Sache, aber mir taugt es, sehr sogar . Die erste Ausfahrt war einfach nur genial. (Und die große Tasche brauch ich für die Kamera.)


 
In der Tat ´ne außergewöhnliche Erscheinung! Das blau/weiß sieht auch Klasse aus...und wenn es dann auch noch so einen Spaß gemacht hat - hast Du sicher nichts falsch gemacht  Man guckt jedenfalls mindestens 2x hin 
Viel Spaß weiterhin damit....

@Dämon
Was iss´n ´nen "Schießwald"  Muss man da aufpassen keinen Blattschuß zu bekommen, oder sind die Bäume schnell in die Luft geschossen? Also habe ich echt noch nie gesehen oder gelesen hier in der Gegend 
Auch so wieder schöne Räder/Bilder und ´nen grün/schwarzes AMS, das leider nicht mir gehört


----------



## Dämon__ (2. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @Dämon
> Was iss´n ´nen "Schießwald"  Muss man da aufpassen keinen Blattschuß zu bekommen, oder sind die Bäume schnell in die Luft geschossen? Also habe ich echt noch nie gesehen oder gelesen hier in der Gegend



Ist nur der Name von dem Waldstück das ich durchfahren habe, hat weiter keine Bedeutung. Das fragen mich alle die dort noch nicht waren.

Zu 29"  also mir gefällt die Größe "Optisch" nicht aber wer es mag.


----------



## Beorn (2. April 2010)

Den Front 29er würd ich gern mal ausprobieren. Keine Ahnung, ob mir sowas liegen würde, aber ich probier prinzipiell alles gerne aus!

Aussehen ist auf jeden Fall ein cooler Hingucker!


----------



## katinka22 (2. April 2010)

> Den Front 29er würd ich gern mal ausprobieren. Keine Ahnung, ob mir sowas liegen würde, aber ich probier prinzipiell alles gerne aus!



War auch gar nicht so teuer der Spaß. Mit XT-Nabe, Mavic-Felge, DT-Speichen, Schwalbe SuperHP-Felgenband, Schwalbe Schlauch (SV19), Schwalbe RR Reifen inclusive Versand 74. Die Gabel hatten wir noch, ist eine einfache Trekking-Gabel.
Also wenn du es über hast, einfach ausprobieren. Es lohnt sich . Und wenns nicht gefällt, macht sich das LR auch am Stadtrad noch richtig gut (wenns denn 28'' hat).


----------



## CoNfUsEd (2. April 2010)

erste tour mit meinem neuen stereo the one!


----------



## barbarissima (2. April 2010)

*Das Mistwetter ist vorbei, also rauf auf´s Rad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Der Trail zum Saumahdbrunnen ist noch nicht zugewachsen. In ein paar Wochen kommt man hier nicht mehr durch.*

*

*

*

*

*Und Tschüss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*






*Das isser, der Saumahdbrunnen*





*



*


----------



## _zieGe (2. April 2010)

So ich hatte heut beim biken auch die Cam mal wieder dabei.













Grüße Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (2. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@marco m*
> Unglaublich, die Saison hat noch nicht ganz begonnen und du hast schon den ersten Bikeurlaub hinter dir  Sind schöne Bilder geworden  Aber das Wetter scheint ja zwischendrin auch mal nicht ganz so genial gewesen zu sein



Hoi Bärbel,

ja waren coole Tage in Ligurien, kann ich nur empfehlen !!
An gewissen Tagen sollte man jedoch die Schilder bei den Trails beachten 
Wir waren zum Glück Samstags da ...





Das Wetter war wirklich nicht die Krönung, die Bikes schauten nach 4 Tagen recht übel aus und brauchten zu Hause einiges an Pflege. 
Meistens waren wir auf solchen Trails unterwegs ..





Aber ist doch das tolle beim biken, schlechtes Wetter ist wenn man trotzdem geht 

Übrigens ebenfalls schöne Bilder von Dir, schaut der Hammer aus dein AMS mit den neuen Räder


----------



## MilkyWayne (2. April 2010)

hmm ligurien woltl ich mri auch dringend nochmal antun. kannst dus uneingeschrenkt weiterempfehlen?

ich war heut auch wieder unterwegs... leider wars schad um die 20km anfahrt mit gegenwind.. dort war alles übersäht von umgefallenen bäumen und stetige 5-10cm schlamm...

hab trotzdem 3bilder mtigebracht, eins vom anfang des steinbachtals, die anderen auf halbem rückweg deshalb sieht man das profil auch wieder etwas)

aber so ein fat albert  mit 2.8 (schlamm machts möglich) machts einem schon nicht immer leicht wenns ständig bergauf geht im schlamm














sry für die qualität, hatte nur handy mit


----------



## sepalot (2. April 2010)

Das Wetter hat ja gepasst, also rauf auf den Würfel. Heute war ich ein bsichen im Funpark (http://www.frankenwald-aktiv.de/assets/pdf/mtb_bike%20fun%20trails.pdf) spielen. Ist nicht riesig, aber schön angelget und es ist so gut wie alles dabei. Treppen, mittlere/ schwerere Singletrails, Northshores, Übungsparcour und und und. Macht echt Laune .













Hilfsmittel eines Alleinefahrers und 10 Sekunden Auslöser .




































Da ...






... oder da lang?






Auf jedenfall war heute wieder der gesamte Federweg gefragt .






Wird hier etwa geschwächelt? Nein, das Fritzz hat sich nur ein wenig ausgetobt .






Heute mal keine Tour, aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.

lg
sepalot


----------



## sepalot (2. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *
> 
> *


 

Die Felgen passen echt gut zum Bike .



_zieGe schrieb:


>


 
Rattenscharfes Teil - gefällt mir sehr gut .


lg
sepalot


----------



## ghia (2. April 2010)

Konnte mich heute auch nicht zu Hause halten

4 Stunden Potsdam Rundfahrt (81km)

Schön mit Sonne und Wasser und Bomben Laune




War vielleicht n bischen zu euphorisch... Treppe runter mit Hardtail will gelent sein





P.S. Barbarissima´s Laufräder würden sich an meinem viel besser machen


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2010)

Die Räder sind wirklch schön .... da macht sich schon Neid breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (2. April 2010)

marco_m schrieb:


> Hoi Bärbel,
> 
> ja waren coole Tage in Ligurien, kann ich nur empfehlen !!
> An gewissen Tagen sollte man jedoch die Schilder bei den Trails beachten
> Wir waren zum Glück Samstags da ...


 
So gefährlich lebt man da...... 

*@Bildereinsteller: *Saustarke Pics


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2010)

Mir war heute mehr nach Winter 





sorry für kein Cube


----------



## Grobi80 (2. April 2010)

kleiner ausflug heute.....


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

auch wir in Eschenhahn haben heute was vom Beuze.hoch abgekriegt. Wir waren bei dem tollen Wetter auch auf Achse. Eigentlich nur eine kleine Runde (ich hatte den Anflug einer Erkältung die Woche), dann hatten wir uns auch noch verfahren. Am Ende wurde es ne tolle Runde, da wir neue Wege  und Trails kennengelernt haben. Ein Rund um gelungener Tag auf dem Bike .

Hier vorbei an der alten (600 Jahre) Kroneiche.




Weiter Richtung Platte




Tolle Aussicht auf Wiesbaden (kommt leider auf dem Foto nicht so rüber).




Auf dem Jagdschloss Platte (bei Wiesbaden) eine kleine Stärkung.




Ihr habt aber auch tolle Fotos eingestellt. 
@Sepalot: Den ganzen Federweg beim Fritzz genutzt. Das schaut dann nach ner Menge Spaß aus. Immer wieder tolle Fotoserien 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## sepalot (2. April 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Sepalot: Den ganzen Federweg beim Fritzz genutzt. Das schaut dann nach ner Menge Spaß aus. Immer wieder tolle Fotoserien
> 
> Gruß aus Eschenhahn


 
Ohhh jaaa, das war heute eine feine Sache ! 

Und danke für die Blumen . Schön wenn's gefällt (dann lohnt es sich wenigstens das schwere Ding - Fotoknipsdingsbums - mit rum zu ziehen ).

lg
sepalot


----------



## barbarissima (2. April 2010)

ghia schrieb:


> P.S. Barbarissima´s Laufräder würden sich an meinem viel besser machen


 
Kriegste aber nicht


----------



## ghia (2. April 2010)

@barbarissima:


----------



## trek 6500 (2. April 2010)

@ziege : geiles bike !!!!!! sabber
@bärbel : fährst du immer ohne brille ???? keine angst vor kleinen steinen , insekten , matsch im auge ?
@katinka : ..nicht dein ernst , oder ??brrrrrr


----------



## barbarissima (3. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @ziege : geiles bike !!!!!! sabber
> @bärbel : fährst du immer ohne brille ???? keine angst vor kleinen steinen , insekten , matsch im auge ?
> @katinka : ..nicht dein ernst , oder ??brrrrrr


 
Die baumelt am Brustgurt


----------



## Ostwandlager (3. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Kriegste aber nicht


 
...tolle LR, paß schön drauf auf! Die neider geiern schon

Sonnen grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drexsack (3. April 2010)




----------



## joergenson (3. April 2010)

@trek6500

Habe hier noch ein nettes Bild vom BCR Twilite!!





Grüßle Joergenson


----------



## slawo (3. April 2010)

Kleines Päuschen am See


----------



## Dämon__ (3. April 2010)

*Von Heute...*




*Übrigens kommt der Hans Rey zu uns*


----------



## trek 6500 (3. April 2010)

@joergenson : ..ja , nett !!!!  hier ist es mitlerweile auch in guter bcr 601 gesellschaft !!! gestern kurze proberunde gefahren - alles top !!! lg , die kati  p.s. dieses jahr darf es mit nach willingen !!


----------



## rubin-rubiny (3. April 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde
Ein Bild von mein Cube Acid

Im Hintergrund der Ort Untermachtal


----------



## linkespurfahrer (3. April 2010)

@slawo: Dein Fritzz ist irgendwie auffällig unauffällig - wohl eher ne Fahr- als ne Posermaschine??

@bärbel: Die weißen Räder haben Style!

Ich bin die letzten Tage nur kleinere Runden gefahren. Eher war es Kraftraining mit kurzen knackigen Anstiegen. Aber für den EBM im August muss ich noch ein wenig üben..

Mein Bike ohne Änderungen.





Ich wünsche Euch frohe Nordern, Südern, Ostern und Western.

Der Stefan

P.S.: Wer Ostern an den Eiern spielt, hat zu Weihnachten die Bescherung!


----------



## linkespurfahrer (3. April 2010)

war eben doppelt gemoppelt..


----------



## IceCube79 (3. April 2010)

Good Evening!
Mein Costum Ams.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joergenson (3. April 2010)

_@trek6500: hier ist es mitlerweile auch in guter bcr 601 gesellschaft !!! gestern kurze proberunde gefahren - alles top !!! lg , die kati  p.s. dieses jahr darf es mit nach willingen !!_

Ja, das 601 sieht sehr schick aus!! Ist aber ne Nummer größer als das Twilite - sprich M!?
Hat das nicht im Orginal einen Swinger Stahlfeder-Dämpfer??

Ach ja, ist ja ein Bilderfred




Hundetransporter

Cheers Joergenson


----------



## trek 6500 (3. April 2010)

@joergenson : ..nee, is auch ein 17 zoll - wie der von dir .steht nur auf nem höheren ständer , deshalb wirkt  das so . 
das mit dem anhänger is super ! wenn unsere beiden mal net mehr so können  , wäre das echt ne überlegung . mom. müssen sie noch nebenher ... greez , kati  p.s. hab den rahmen mit diesem - prima funzenden- dämpfer gekauft - weiss net , wa s da  eigentlich für einer drin is`...


----------



## slawo (4. April 2010)

hast du richtig erkannt linkespurfahrer. ich denke allein schon ein fritzz ist poserbike genug. ganz auffällig will ich es auch nicht haben......allein schon aus diebstahlgründen


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. April 2010)

Dir auch schöne Ostertage



...und schöne Sonnige Bikestunden


LG Klaus


----------



## zarea (4. April 2010)

Frohe Ostern auch von mir. 

Hier ein Bild vond er gestrigen Rad(wander)Tour:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/609113]
	
[/URL]
Bisschen gefahren wurde aber auch noch.


----------



## alu-xb (4. April 2010)

@2411 eines der schönsten cubes die ich gesehen habe...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Übrigens kommt der Hans Rey zu uns*


 
Schüttelt der nur Hände oder setzt der sich auch aufs Rad und dreht ne Runde mit euch? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


(In dem Fall wäre ich schon äußerst neidisch )

*@slawo*
Dein Fritzz ist alles andere als ein Poserbike  Sieht halt einfach schlicht und schön aus  
Genau wie das Schwarze von IceCube79. Was ist das denn bitte für eine Kurbel am AMS?

Uups, hätte ich fast vergessen:


----------



## trek 6500 (4. April 2010)

..der hase is ja extrem goldig - gleich mal speichern ..


----------



## IceCube79 (4. April 2010)

alu-xb schrieb:


> @2411 eines der schönsten cubes die ich gesehen habe...
> 
> mfg



Hey danke !! 
Das ist mal ne Ansage.....freut mich.


@barbarissima

Ist ne Aerozine X12-FX

Grüße!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. April 2010)

slawo schrieb:


> ...ganz auffällig will ich es auch nicht haben......allein schon aus diebstahlgründen


 
Also ich nehme es auch so mit! Oder gerade so 
Ich mühe mich innerlich immer zwischen einem weiß/irgendwas Mix und dem zeitlosen mattschwarz zu entscheiden - dabei ist die Lösung doch so einfach wie genial: Dein Bike! Sieht so was von toll aus - und wenn ich das noch sagen darf, passt auch Hammer in die Bildszenerie.....fast wie Schwarz/weiß Foto mit "Farbtupfer" (Segel).

@joergenson
Farblich nicht ganz perfekt abgestimmts  schaut aber spannend aus...
Wie "geländegängig" ist denn so ein Gespann?
Geht es noch im Wald-/Wiesen-/Feldberich, oder eher nur was für die Radwege?


----------



## deathmetal (4. April 2010)




----------



## Vincy (4. April 2010)

@IceCube79
Wie hast du da bei deinem AMS die Cube "Fahnen"-Embleme weg bekommen?
Gefällt mir so. Ist so nicht mehr ganz so poppig. 


Das Fritzz von slawo gefällt mir sehr. Ist so zeitlos schlicht.
Schade, dass es so (in Black ´n´ Grey) kein Sting oder Stereo gibt. Das Fritzz hat mir leider etwas zu viel Federweg.


----------



## Mike2000r (4. April 2010)

Endlich war es soweit... Mein noch unbeflecktes Cube Stereo The One!


----------



## MilkyWayne (4. April 2010)

schaut wirklich sehr gut aus! ich hoffe wir bekommen es nicht allzuhäufig so sauber zu sehen 

und denk dran... das stereo braucht viel artgerechte haltung


----------



## Mike2000r (4. April 2010)

Das wird es nicht, wird gleich morgen Vormittag "eingesaut"


----------



## Dämon__ (4. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schüttelt der nur Hände oder setzt der sich auch aufs Rad und dreht ne Runde mit euch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Wir drehen natürlich eine Tour mit ihm und er wird noch ein paar seine Tricks zeigen.
Hier kannst du mehr darüber lesen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (4. April 2010)




----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Wir drehen natürlich eine Tour mit ihm und er wird noch ein paar seine Tricks zeigen.
> Hier kannst du mehr darüber lesen.*



Konnte vor Jahren auf seinem Anwesen in der Toscana  (Villa Rey) Urlaub verbringen und in dort etwas kennenlerne  ein sehr angenehmer, entspannter und freundlicher Mensch der Spass hat an dem was er macht  
Nur seine Tourenvorschläge mit "schönen Wegelein" waren manchmal etwas schwierig zum fahren


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. April 2010)

Heute auch mal wieder ein halbwegs brauchbares Bild geknipst, Felgenaufkleber und Reifenschriftzüge sind weg, wirkt so viel besser find ich...






Gute Nacht


----------



## barbarissima (5. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Wir drehen natürlich eine Tour mit ihm und er wird noch ein paar seine Tricks zeigen.*
> *Hier kannst du mehr darüber lesen.*


 
*Und einen neuen Film hat er auch gemacht  Prima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Den Alta Rezia kenne ich jetzt auswendig *


----------



## Beorn (5. April 2010)

@ NaitsirhC: Ohne Kleber wirds immer mehr schwarz und mehr böse  Genau richtig!


----------



## Ostwandlager (5. April 2010)

schöne Bilder...


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (5. April 2010)

Tja, hätte ich ja beinah ganz vergessen, ich war am Karfreitag zum ersten Mal mit meinem Fritzz artgerecht unterwegs und ich muß sagen es "fliegt" sich recht gut.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (5. April 2010)

Tja, hätte ich ja beinah ganz vergessen, ich war am Karfreitag zum ersten Mal mit meinem Fritzz artgerecht unterwegs und ich muß sagen es "fliegt" sich recht gut


Erst mal hochschieben.....







Und dann........jippieeeee
















Und dann......woooosch,.......die sanfte Landung....








Schöne Ostern noch!!!


----------



## barbarissima (5. April 2010)

*Super *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (5. April 2010)

Danke!


----------



## sepalot (5. April 2010)

1+ 

wegen artgerechter Haltung 

lg
sepalot


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (5. April 2010)

Danke, Danke, Danke!!!


----------



## wildermarkus (5. April 2010)

Schöne Bilder!!!


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2010)

Meinem Fritzz mal meine Kinderstube gezeigt


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (5. April 2010)

Hi Zaski, schönes Fritzz hast du da, grins, aber gönn dem bitte noch das Muddy Board, dein Dämpfer wird´s dir danken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (5. April 2010)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!!!



DANKE!!!!


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2010)

Mag kein Plastikteil am Bike, habe den Dämpfer mit einem Schlauch geschützt ... muss reichen


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. April 2010)

Fast eine reine Fritzz/Stereo Seite bis jetzt   
...damit es so weitergeht:

Heute eine kleine Runde mit dem User nullstein:




Immerhin eine handvoll Dreck am Bike...




Nach der Dusche:





Allen noch einen schönen Restfeiertag

Ciao

NaitsirhC


----------



## trek 6500 (5. April 2010)

...ein gelungener ostermontag - sonne und zeit zum biken !!! es grüsst , die kati


----------



## Chris_1979 (5. April 2010)

Auch wir hatten einen schönen Ostermontag! 

Leider hat das AMS nach einem Sturz auf einem SingleTrail die ersten Kratzer erhalten.
....wird also doch höchste Zeit für die 3M Lackschutzfolie.


----------



## kube (5. April 2010)

War heute auch mal dass schöne Wetter nutzen und diesmal ist nix schlimmes passiert


----------



## barbarissima (5. April 2010)

Chris_1979 schrieb:


> Auch wir hatten einen schönen Ostermontag!
> 
> Leider hat das AMS nach einem Sturz auf einem SingleTrail die ersten Kratzer erhalten.
> ....wird also doch höchste Zeit für die 3M Lackschutzfolie.


 
Kratzer und Abplatzer sind Zeichen für eine artgerechte Haltung  Ein AMS, das richtig gefahren wird, darf auch mal einen Macken haben 
Es ist auch nur beim ersten Kratzer richtig schlimm 

PS: Hast du auch was abgekriegt?


----------



## Elbcoastrider (5. April 2010)

wie heißt das Lied noch..."beim ersten Mal tat´s noch weh..." 
wird Zeit dass ich Tourenbilder mache, verdammt...bis dahin noch etwas statisches:

ein gesäubertes Cockpit...oder auch "heiteres Gängeraten"!


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Kratzer und Abplatzer sind Zeichen für eine artgerechte Haltung  Ein AMS, das richtig gefahren wird, darf auch mal einen Macken haben
> Es ist auch nur beim ersten Kratzer richtig schlimm
> 
> PS: Hast du auch was abgekriegt?



Das stimmt. Mein AMS125 hat auch schon die ein oder andere Narbe . Oft aber aufgrund fahrerischen Unvermögen meinerseits ... z.B. Anhalten, sich wundern warum man die Füsse nicht auf den Boden kriegt, dran denken das man ja wieder Klickies fährt, doof gucken und gleichzeitig zur Seite fallen zur Belustigung aller Anderen   . Zack, schon ist ne Schramme drin.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## nullstein (5. April 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Mein AMS125 hat auch schon die ein oder andere Narbe . Oft aber aufgrund fahrerischen Unvermögen meinerseits ... z.B. Anhalten, sich wundern warum man die Füsse nicht auf den Boden kriegt, dran denken das man ja wieder Klickies fährt, doof gucken und gleichzeitig zur Seite fallen zur Belustigung aller Anderen   . Zack, schon ist ne Schramme drin.
> 
> Gruß aus Eschenhahn



Schön beschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (5. April 2010)

*@Sirrah73*
Frag doch mal deine Frau, ob sie das nicht mal auf Video festhalten möchte  
Mit dem Film kannst du sogar noch deine Enkel erfreuen


----------



## Snoerre (5. April 2010)




----------



## Andi 3001 (5. April 2010)

Elbcoastrider schrieb:


> wie heißt das Lied noch..."beim ersten Mal tat´s noch weh..."
> wird Zeit dass ich Tourenbilder mache, verdammt...bis dahin noch etwas statisches:
> 
> ein gesäubertes Cockpit...oder auch "heiteres Gängeraten"!



Meins ist noch cleaner  Ich hab formula schellen, an denen die schalthebel direkt befestigt sind 

Tourenbilder? Naja, mir war heute langweilig, und da ich mich zwecks meinem antrieb nicht wirklich weit weg traue bin ich mal in den "dorfwald" (in dem man auch immerhin 200hm am stück machen kann..) und hab da mitm selbstauslöser nen paar bilder gemacht 





Dieser Weg ist einfach genial! Wellig am hang entlag..man kommt hoch und kann gleichzeitig nen flowigen (und manchmal verblockten) fahren...so muss das 





da kann man recht zügig fahren 





Kurven surfen: eine meiner lieblingsbeschäftgungen nach dem winter 





Kleine Farbspielerei am Ende


----------



## Ostwandlager (5. April 2010)

voll der lässige


----------



## Elbcoastrider (5. April 2010)

sehr schönes "Trail-Ambiente", Andi! 
und nicht schlecht für nen Selbstschuß! Wieviel versuche hast du gebraucht? Ich find´s immer schwierig mit dem Timing:
aufstellen, Timer starten... zumBikerennenlosfahrenundumdrehenundGasundhaltendamitdieAufnahmenstimmt! 

sieht auf jeden Fall sehr entspannt aus!


----------



## MaineCoon (5. April 2010)

Das Lenken ging heute irgendwie nur sehr hölzern und das Vorderrad fühlte sich bleischwer an. Ich glaube ich brauche unbedingt einen neuen LRS  













Viele Grüße MC


----------



## Edmonton (5. April 2010)

Hi
Heute ne schöne Tour im Lautertal/Odenwald gefahren. Anfangs war das Wetter nicht so toll. 







Das ist ein richtig schöner Trail






Am Abend kam dann endlich mal die Sonne raus. 
















Das Stereo fährt auch wieder top, mit den vielen Neuteile. 
Der Winter war nicht so gut fürs Stereo.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. April 2010)

Elbcoastrider schrieb:


> sehr schönes "Trail-Ambiente", Andi!
> und nicht schlecht für nen Selbstschuß! Wieviel versuche hast du gebraucht? Ich find´s immer schwierig mit dem Timing:
> aufstellen, Timer starten... zumBikerennenlosfahrenundumdrehenundGasundhaltendamitdieAufnahmenstimmt!
> 
> sieht auf jeden Fall sehr entspannt aus!



weiß nicht wieviele, aber sooo lange hab ich gar nicht gebraucht 
Danke fürs Lob, an Euch beiden


----------



## derAndre (5. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...da kann man recht zügig fahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum hängst Du da wie'n Schluck Wasser im U-Turn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffke (5. April 2010)

Edmonton, sieht das nur so aus, oder hast du deinen Sattel bissl sehr steil montiert?
Ansonsten schöne Bilder.


----------



## Edmonton (5. April 2010)

@Steffke
Ja er ein wenig steiler montiert, ich komme damit gut zurecht.
Auf dem erstern Bild sieht es schon heftig aus.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. April 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Warum hängst Du da wie'n Schluck Wasser im U-Turn?



Naja die Kurve ist sehr lang...im nicht sichtbaren bereich fällt der trail auch nach (wenn man aufs bild sieht) links ab...Dementsprechende Kurventechnik dürfte so sein, dass man das bike unter sich bewegt, und möglichst viel druck aufs äußere Pedal bringt..Drehung des Köörpers und Blickfeld gibt die richtung an...in sofern ..! Gut, ist aalles recht "extrem", da ich wegen wanderern, die mir entgegen kamen, langsam machen musste, und deshalb alle zeit der welt hatte..


----------



## derAndre (5. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Naja die Kurve ist sehr lang...im nicht sichtbaren bereich fällt der trail auch nach (wenn man aufs bild sieht) links ab...Dementsprechende Kurventechnik dürfte so sein, dass man das bike unter sich bewegt, und möglichst viel druck aufs äußere Pedal bringt..Drehung des Köörpers und Blickfeld gibt die richtung an...in sofern ..! Gut, ist aalles recht "extrem", da ich wegen wanderern, die mir entgegen kamen, langsam machen musste, und deshalb alle zeit der welt hatte..



Na jetzt wird mir einiges klarer...


----------



## volki3 (5. April 2010)

Drücktechnik


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (6. April 2010)

...der andy wollte sich nur gut in szene setzen ...


----------



## regenrohr (6. April 2010)

Chris_1979 schrieb:


> Leider hat das AMS nach einem Sturz auf einem SingleTrail die ersten Kratzer erhalten.
> ....wird also doch höchste Zeit für die 3M Lackschutzfolie.




Ein Rad ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, da bleiben Blessuren nicht aus, es sei denn, man nutzt es lediglich als Staubfänger...


----------



## trek 6500 (6. April 2010)

...deshalb ärgert man sich aber doch darüber , wenn es kratzer hat , oder ? also ich schon . auch , wenn es durch´s gehölz  muss, ich versuche schon , es pfleglich zu behandeln (nicht hinwerfen , bevor ich es anlehne, gucken , dass es sicher steht , ab und an mal reinigen  ....


----------



## drexsack (6. April 2010)

Klar, man muss es ja nicht unnötig demolieren


----------



## S1las (6. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...deshalb ärgert man sich aber doch darüber , wenn es kratzer hat , oder ? also ich schon . auch , wenn es durch´s gehölz  muss, ich versuche schon , es pfleglich zu behandeln (nicht hinwerfen , bevor ich es anlehne, gucken , dass es sicher steht , ab und an mal reinigen  ....



Ich behaupte mal man kann sich dran gewöhnen, dass das Bike mit der Zeit Kratzer und co. bekommt. Aergern kann ich mich darueber schon lange nicht mehr . Aendern tut sich dadurch naemlich auch nichts mehr 

Dieses Lackschutzzeug geht so schnell ab, da könnte man theorethisch nach jeder Fahrt auftragen. Gegen groessee Brocken vermag es so oder so nicht zu helfen, da hobelt es dir sowohl den Lackschutz, als auch Lack und evt. noch mehr ab.
Spart euer Geld lieber fuer das nächste Bike, als es für Mittel auszugeben, die so oder so nich halten was sie versprechen .


----------



## slawo (6. April 2010)

@andi 3001
du hast geschrieben, dass du formula schellen hast an denen die schalthebel direkt hängen.... für sram hebel oder gibts da auch etwas für shimano schaltungen?


----------



## Mircwidu (6. April 2010)

gibts von Formula/Avid nur für SRAM.
Bei Hope Bremsen gibts die auch für Shimano.

hier mal mein fritzz 09


----------



## slawo (6. April 2010)

damn


----------



## deathmetal (6. April 2010)

Das Fritzz is echt super. 
Cube hats einfach drauf, gerade was Design angeht und das noch kombiniert mit guter Funktion und High Tech, was will man mehr


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. April 2010)

S1las schrieb:


> Spart euer Geld lieber fuer das nächste Bike, als es für Mittel auszugeben, die so oder so nich halten was sie versprechen .


Sehr guter Tipp  - obwohl man sich dennoch sicher erst einmal (kurz) ärgern darf  Aber mit zunehmender Anzahl der Kratzer und Schrammen rückt ja nach Methode S1las das "Neue" immer näher, ein Grund zur Freude also  

Seit Ostern gibt es bei uns "Familiennachwuchs" in Sachen "Cube" 




@Trek 6500
Die Sache mit der Trinkflasche hat sich glaube ich ab jetzt erledigt, wenn ich auf einer Tour zukünftig Durst verpüren sollte, wähle ich einfach die 11irgendwas - und das "Freiwillige Biermobil" verspricht Rettung 



Leider auch wieder in Rot!

@Andi 3001
Schöne Fotos - erst recht mit Selbstauslöser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (6. April 2010)

Kratzer sind ja noch ok... nur auf dem Oberrohr finde ich es extrem störend und schlimm und Lackplatzer sind ziemlicher mist...

PS: Cooles Biermobil. ^^ Kann man das mieten? xD


----------



## trek 6500 (6. April 2010)

.....als mir mein erstes selbst aufgebautes fully umgefallen ist und eine ordentliche schramme hatte - musste ich echt mit den tränchen kämpfen ... kein witz ... naja - weiber halt .. @spurhalter : ..süss, das kleine pinke ... nur die sattelstütze .. muaaahhhhh


----------



## TheRover (6. April 2010)

Heute bekommen - Muss also noch eingefahren werden


----------



## maggo86 (6. April 2010)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Und dein Reaction wie immer wie neu....vielleicht machste es ja heute mal dreckig
> 
> Gruß: Volker



so cuberia siehe da endlich eingeweiht^^.......







war echt ein genialer tag heut mit absolut top wetter,hoffe das bleibt nun auch mal ne weile!
lrs müsste auch bald kommen dann gibts wieder gescheitere fotos!...ciao cube gemeinde!


----------



## Tobi2010 (6. April 2010)

Leider keine so tolle Quali, da mit dem Handy aufgenommen.


----------



## Dämon__ (6. April 2010)

*Wir waren auch heute bei Kaiserwetter durch den Hochwald und was trifft man da....*




*Und dann entdeckt ein Kumpel da was... *




*Und will es unbedingt haben...*




*Aber es war zu groß für den Rucksack.
*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Cooles Biermobil. ^^ Kann man das mieten? xD


Ja sicher! Einzige Bedingung: Das Bike wiegt nicht mehr wie die Leber  


trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spurhalter : ..süss, das kleine pinke ... nur die sattelstütze .. muaaahhhhh


Was soll ich sagen 
"Wie der Vater- so die Tochter" oder "der Würfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm" 
@TheRover
Schönes schwarzes Acid - und nun viel Spaß damit  Wetter passt die Woche 
PS: Diese Sattelstützenhöhe scheint mir sogar "Katitauglich"


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. April 2010)

@Slawo: Sram is eh viel bessera 

Danke Spurhalter


----------



## Edmonton (6. April 2010)

@Andi 3001
Ja da muß ich Dir recht geben, das Sram besser ist.
Hab auch auf Sram umgerüstet. 
Bin jetzt mit der Schaltung voll zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (6. April 2010)

Sagen wirs mal so: Richtig eingestellt ist wohl beides "gleich gut". Was man dann will, also ob butterweich (zäh, lahm, schwammig) oder ob knackig (finger bodybuilding, ruckelnd, grob) muss dann jeder selbst wissen


----------



## Edmonton (6. April 2010)

Stimmt auch wieder.
Ich fahre Sram auch am Flatline. ich bin so zufrieden mit der Schaltung.
Da mußte ich das Stereo auch umrüsten.


----------



## kube (6. April 2010)

Wollte mich mal von euch verabschieden, war sehr schön hier aber ich bin untreu geworden und habe mir ein anderes Bike bestellt und es ist kein Cube, wollte mir erst ein Cube Fritzz bestellen aber das war mir doch zu teuer also ist es ein Votec V.SX geworden. Werde aber trotzdem regelmässig bei euch vorbei schauen..
Ride on und vielleicht wird es ja irgendwann wieder ein Cube.


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2010)

Viel Spass mit dem Neuen


----------



## Cuberia (6. April 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> so cuberia siehe da endlich eingeweiht^^.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na also , geht doch.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. April 2010)

jap! schließe mich dem mzskar an, hast dir mit dem votec aber auch ein schönes rad rausgesucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (6. April 2010)

@kube:..... gute wahl  sehr schönes bike , finde ich !!! viel spass !! lg , k-


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2010)

achja, auf jeden Fall mal zeigen  kannst ja ein Cube daneben stellen


----------



## barbarissima (6. April 2010)

Hübsch anzusehen sind die Votec ja schon


----------



## Comp (6. April 2010)

Servus,

ich hab mein Bike mal etwas "Feingetunt"..
Die Meinugen werden bestimmt etwas auseinader gehen aber ich find es sehr cool :-D







Liebe grüße aus Leipzig 
Danny


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (7. April 2010)

ich find's knaller.

Aber wenn du damit mal nachts durch den Wald ziehst, wirst du dich erst noch an die Untergrundschattenbewegungen gewöhnen müssen *g*

Ist das Kaltlicht?


----------



## barbarissima (7. April 2010)

*@comp: *


----------



## drexsack (7. April 2010)

Witzig, hab ich auf jeden Fall noch nie gesehen


----------



## Dämon__ (7. April 2010)

Comp schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab mein Bike mal etwas "Feingetunt"..
> Die Meinugen werden bestimmt etwas auseinader gehen aber ich find es sehr cool :-D
> ...



Wo bekommt man den so ein Teil?
Geil für den Nightride


----------



## nullstein (7. April 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht....das erinnert mich zu sehr an Ronny und Mandy in ihrem aufgemotzten Golf. Fahrräder sind zum biken da und nicht zum posen.


----------



## Comp (7. April 2010)

Servus, 

Danke fÃ¼r die Blumen!
Es ist eine LED-Leiste, die gibt es fÃ¼r ca 15â¬ bei Conrad ;D

@ Nullstein: Das stimmt, es ist aber so befestigt das man ganz normal weiter Biken kann ohne das es Klappert oder gar AbfÃ¤llt!

Liebe grÃ¼Ãe 
Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slawo (7. April 2010)

Foto







Video


Der erste Versuch, also macht mich nicht zu sehr fertig


----------



## dusi__ (7. April 2010)

fürs erste schon nett! daumen hoch 

steh einfach auf die farbkombi am fritzz


----------



## Beorn (7. April 2010)

Sieht doch gut aus das Video. Nur die Musik ist nicht so mein Geschmack fürn Bikevideo, aber das ist ja eben Geschmacksache.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. April 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus das Video


 
@slawo
Kann Beorn nur zustimmen, Video und Foto sehen sich verdammt gut an - über das Bike brauchen wir gar nicht mehr zu reden, Neid: eben  - gut! Wie oft/lange filmt und schneidet man denn für so ein Video etwa dieser Länge? Ist doch sicher ´ne Menge an Zeitaufwand und einiges an Versuchen ehe alles so im "Kasten" ist - aber das Ergebnis ist es wert 

So ein Wetter muss man einfach nutzen - war auch unterwegs. Gut, da stand "Spielplatz" am Schild, aber "Mann" wird doch auch noch mal ein wenig spielen dürfen 





@comp
Ja die Meinungen werden sicher auseinander gehen - so was war zumindest scheinbar noch nicht da! Aber ob die Welt darauf gewartet hat  Ich finde es auf jeden Fall hübsch anzusehen, für die Idee als solche gibt es auch noch mal Blumen  aber schlussendlich bleibt mir der "Nutzwert" unergründlich & verborgen....aber welchen Nutzen haben denn zum Beispiel Schnittblumen? Und dennoch erfreut man sich auch daran  Auf jeden Fall ein Hingucker hier.....


----------



## slawo (7. April 2010)

Paar mal runterfahren, paar mal raufschieben/-fahren - ca. 1 Std.
Zuschneiden usw. da ich Anfänger bin - 2,5 Std. ....wenn man es einigermaßen drauf hat, dann tippe ich mal so auf 1 Std.
Dauert also alles nicht so lang wie man meint 

@Beorn
Im Nachhinein hätte ich auch andere Mukke gewählt..........naja, im nächsten Video dann


----------



## maggo86 (7. April 2010)

so ich bin zwar noch nicht lange würfelfahrer(seit januar) abe rich identifiziere mich immer mehr mit cube bzw. mein auto in dem fall^^.....




so und gleichzeitig heute mal ausprobiert ob das gute Reaction auch auf reise gehen kann in einem Peugeot 106 und siehe da es geht!!!!hätte ich nicht gedacht;allerdings ist das nur die notlösung weil ich kein bock hab jedesmal meine anlage auszubauen und wieder einzubauen!!!




greetings maggo


----------



## m.rr (7. April 2010)

war am Montag auf'm Altkönig als Tiefflieger unterwegs. 






dem Lenker n paar böse Schrammen verpasst. 





der Helm hat auch was abbekommen  ...gut, dass es auf der Birne saß





Protektoren hätten nix geschadet 

naja im Ganzen recht harmlos....


----------



## zeKai (7. April 2010)

Heut auch mal ein klein wenig ins grüne. Stütze testen. Super Wetter heute...


----------



## Organspänder (7. April 2010)

heute auch mal das schöne wetter (19°C u. Sonne

) genutzt um ne Runde zu drehen





Naturmontageständer o. Wildparkplatz







oder wollte es ich das Leben nehmen weil wir uns über neue Bikes unterhalten haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (7. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> achja, auf jeden Fall mal zeigen  kannst ja ein Cube daneben stellen



Werde ich auf jeden Fall machen wenns da ist und so ganz weg bin ich ja nicht weil mein Bruder fährt ja auch ein cube.


----------



## derAndre (7. April 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> war am Montag auf'm Altkönig als Tiefflieger unterwegs.  dem Lenker n paar böse Schrammen verpasst.  der Helm hat auch was abbekommen  ...gut, dass es auf der Birne saß
> Protektoren hätten nix geschadet  naja im Ganzen recht harmlos....



Es ist wichtig hin und wieder Bodenproben zu entnehmen! Die Geologie sollte nie zu kurz kommen. Gut wenn es bei Schrammen und Prellungen bleibt. So lernt man die Grenzen am besten kennen ohne nachhaltigen  Schaden zu nehmen. Passiert mir auch ständig.


----------



## kube (7. April 2010)

War heute mit meinem Bruder richtig gut biken gewesen











Ein paar Action Bilder


----------



## MilkyWayne (7. April 2010)

@kube ihr hättet es andersrum fahren müssen  wofür steht der kicker denn da ^^ aber ok dafür wäre dann doch eher ein fritzz angeraten 

@all: ich war heut auch wieder unterwegs, schöne 45-50 km (tacho leider defekt, habs aber anhand der entfernungsschilder mal etwas mitgemessen (bzw anhand der wege die ich davor schon gefahren bin) in 2,5h fahrzeit. davon waren 5km singletrail am stück (davon hab ich keine bilder, hatte einfach mein spaß dort  ) aber hier hab ich wohl einen teil von der versunkenen stadt atlantis gefunden: bzw mein würfel hats gefunden, deshalb wollt er auch dringend mit aufs bild 






kleiner tip an alle: wenn ihr bestimmte wanderwege sucht, fragt nie anwohner  der hat mich wo ganz woanders hingeschickt.


----------



## kube (7. April 2010)

@Eck1992 ich taste mich langsam ran deswegen habe ich mir ja auch ein Enduro bestellt ;-)


----------



## MilkyWayne (7. April 2010)

sehr gut, SEHR SEHR GUT ^^ joa.. ich glaub in die richtung wird meine nächste großinvestition auch gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (7. April 2010)

ich glaub wenn jetzt alle enduro fahrn kauf ich mir nen robustes bergab hardtail immer gegen den strom..in diesem sinne


----------



## Dämon__ (8. April 2010)

*Gerade nach Hause gekommen *


----------



## m.rr (8. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich glaub wenn jetzt alle enduro fahrn kauf ich mir nen robustes bergab hardtail immer gegen den strom..in diesem sinne


----------



## Canakris (8. April 2010)

Hello,

I come from Belgium and my German is quite OK to read it, so I already read a lot on this forum. I thought it was time now to show my Cube. I have a Cube LTD Race 2009 in White Candy Blue color. I made some changes since my initial ride as you can see on below pictures.

This summer I have planned a 2-week biking holiday in the Zugspitz-region (Lermoos) and after this 2 weeks in the Zillertal-region in Austria (Aschau). If you know good tracks or GPS-files from both venues, I'm happy to receive them.

Cheers!


----------



## shortyy87 (8. April 2010)

@dämon,
was fahrt ihr denn für helmlampen?

würdet ihr sie weiterempfehlen?
bin schon lange auf der suche nach ner helmlampe, hab aber ausser der karma (?) von sigma noch nicht so wirklich viel gefunden...

viele grüße

shortyy


----------



## Dämon__ (8. April 2010)

@shortyy87 die meisten von uns haben die von out-led ich habe noch die erste Version von denen (gehörte noch zu den Versuchsprobanden) die ist aber schon klasse.
Die neue Version ist noch ein Tick heller.
Was auch der ein oder andere fährt ist die von DX die ist auch klasse.
Auf dem Helm habe ich noch eine Fenix.


----------



## trek 6500 (8. April 2010)

..die power led is auch okay - eine am helm , eine am lenker , dann passt das ... und is günstig . 
wenn ich mal wieder geld hab , gibts aber ne karma


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. April 2010)

ich fahr die powerled am lenker und die karma aufm helm.. ich find es ist schon ne traumkombi! sicher gibts helleres, aber wofür? ^^ ich komm auch so im dunkeln auf singletrails klar


----------



## Dämon__ (8. April 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> ich fahr die powerled am lenker und die karma aufm helm.. ich find es ist schon ne traumkombi! sicher gibts helleres, aber wofür? ^^ ich komm auch so im dunkeln auf singletrails klar



Wenn du schon mal was helleres gefahren bist willst du nix mehr anderes 
Was aber noch viel wichtiger ist, wie lange hält der Akku?
Bei den von mir empfohlenen beträgt die Laufzeit ca. 5 Stunden und das bei voller Leistung!
Ja ich weiß nicht jeder fährt so lange.


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. April 2010)

bei karma und led black pro auch 5h  bei niedrigster leistung halten sie 11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colawolf (8. April 2010)

so... gestern der erste ausritt... ich hoffe das klappt mit dem bild


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. April 2010)

macht mich nicht so neidisch, ich will auch n stereo/fritzz  aber nachdems ums geld ned unbedingt soo gut steht und der führerschein ansteht, muss ich wohl lernen auch mit weniger federweg schneller den berg unten zu sein als ihr


----------



## derAndre (8. April 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> macht mich nicht so neidisch, ich will auch n stereo/fritzz  aber nachdems ums geld ned unbedingt soo gut steht und der führerschein ansteht, muss ich wohl lernen auch mit weniger federweg schneller den berg unten zu sein als ihr



nicht verzagen, das schult die skillz!


----------



## Beorn (8. April 2010)

Ach was, Federweg wird überbewertet.
Hardtail schult die Gesamtmuskulatur und die Fahrtechnik. Außerdem würd ich mit nem Fully nur mich selbst überschätzen und dann irgendwo an nen Baum klatschen oder irgendwo tief runterfallen.
Aber wenn ich mal viel Geld hab, leg ich mir evtl. doch noch ein zweites Zweirad zu.


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. April 2010)

ich find eh dass mit so nem ams 125 schon SEHR viel geht.. man muss es nur mikt entsprechender fahrtechnik angehen, denn weniger federweg verzeiht weniger fehler  was nicht heißt dass es nicht geht.

also würd ich mal sagen bevor die bilderpolizei schimpft bräuchten wir hier mal wieder ein paar bilderchen


----------



## Ryo (8. April 2010)

Erste Tour mit Stereo+Kindshock  Geiles Teil, bleibt definitiv dran


----------



## maggo86 (8. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wenn du schon mal was helleres gefahren bist willst du nix mehr anderes
> Was aber noch viel wichtiger ist, wie lange hält der Akku?
> Bei den von mir empfohlenen beträgt die Laufzeit ca. 5 Stunden und das bei voller Leistung!
> Ja ich weiß nicht jeder fährt so lange.



mal was rein interessehalber in sachen beleuchtung kenne ich mich nicht so aus!....dieses helmlampen set von sigma (heisst glaube ich : sigma black pro x) taugt das etwas??in sachen helligkeit und leuchtkraft/leuchtdauer??


----------



## trek 6500 (8. April 2010)

@cola :   ...geiles bike !!!!!! super schön !!!!!


----------



## Mircwidu (8. April 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> mal was rein interessehalber in sachen beleuchtung kenne ich mich nicht so aus!....dieses helmlampen set von sigma (heisst glaube ich : sigma black pro x) taugt das etwas??in sachen helligkeit und leuchtkraft/leuchtdauer??



Also so wie ich zur zeit den Überblick habe ist die DX Hongkong Lampe das Maß der Dinge wenn du wenig ausgeben willst.
Ich find das günstigere Sigma zeug und so ist gut zum gesehen werden aber sobald du was sehen willst solltest dich woanders umschauen.

Schau mal hier im elektro Unterforum das steht genug drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (8. April 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Also so wie ich zur zeit den Überblick habe ist die DX Hongkong Lampe das Maß der Dinge wenn du wenig ausgeben willst.
> Ich find das günstigere Sigma zeug und so ist gut zum gesehen werden aber sobald du was sehen willst solltest dich woanders umschauen.
> 
> Schau mal hier im elektro Unterforum das steht genug drin



danke werd ich machen!


----------



## kube (8. April 2010)

Oder du baust dir die hier zusammen, habe ich auch gemacht da biste mit knapp 60 euro dabei und das dingen ist super hell.
http://s218201387.online.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=47&Itemid=32

Hier sind noch vergleichsbilder von den lampen
http://www.zabotrails.de/technik/lampe/Leuchtvergleich_trail.jpg

Osram IRC 20W das ist die Eigenbau lampe


----------



## Mircwidu (8. April 2010)

naja aber fÃ¼r 60â¬ hab fast ne DX mit Akku, Halter, LadegerÃ¤t und so weiter.
Wenn man natÃ¼rlich spaÃ am basteln hat ist das ne Alternative


----------



## thilli (8. April 2010)

*110 !!*


----------



## Mircwidu (8. April 2010)

was 110


----------



## kube (8. April 2010)

Kapier ich jetzt auch nicht was die 110 soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (8. April 2010)

Edith sagt, dass ich unfähig war..insofern 

Edith 2: sorry thilli


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. April 2010)

110 ? er ruft die bilderpolizei... IN DECKUNG!


----------



## thilli (8. April 2010)

kube schrieb:


> *Kapier ich jetzt auch nicht *was die 110 soll



wem fehlt hier was???? 


Ich denke BEUZE hat´s verstanden.


----------



## kube (8. April 2010)

Ah Ok sorry und als entschädigung kommt ein Bild von meiner Axe Lampe


----------



## thilli (8. April 2010)

kube schrieb:


> Ah Ok sorry und als entschädigung kommt ein Bild von meiner Axe Lampe


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2010)

AMS 125 geht ueberall 




Steine



Absätze



Wurzeln



Urban

PS: Mal eben den Bilderschnitt angehoben


----------



## regenrohr (8. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich glaub wenn jetzt alle enduro fahrn kauf ich mir nen robustes bergab hardtail immer gegen den strom..in diesem sinne



macht in meinen Augen auch mehr Spass, man ist zwar (gefühlt) langsamer, braucht aber mehr Beherschung des Rades als das bei einem Vollgefederten der Fall wäre


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. April 2010)

jap. deshalb vertret ich auch die ansciht, das man das nbiken mit nem hardtail beginnen sollte! und jetzt, wo ich seit dezember flat pedale fahr, weiß ich schon so nen vermeindlich kleinen unterschied zu schätzen! fordert doch etwas mehr und filigranere technik! Daher würds mich ja schon reizen...aber egal. erstmal steht das fully


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2010)

Baue demnächst auf das Zaskar wieder eine Starrgabel  damit kann man(n) dann ueben


----------



## trek 6500 (8. April 2010)

...gestern - 20 grad - kurze hose, neue trails - GEIL !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (8. April 2010)

heyo,
du solltest dir endlich mal anngewöhnen nen helm aufzusetzen!! ich sorge mich nur um dich!


----------



## trek 6500 (8. April 2010)

....helm war dabei !!! am rucksack - haben da pause gemacht !! aber danke für deine sorge .. greez , kati


----------



## idworker (9. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ....helm war dabei !!! am rucksack - haben da pause gemacht !! aber danke für deine sorge .. greez , kati




oje, ich glaube die kati hat..........


----------



## barbarissima (9. April 2010)

*@mzaskar*
Sehr schöne Bilder  Da sieht man doch mal wieder, dass wir tagtäglich eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau durch den Wald bewegen 

Bei dem Sprungbild hätte ich gerne auch noch eins von der Landung gesehen


----------



## Route66 (9. April 2010)

Hi,

hatte mein Bike ja schon im Schwarz-matten Thread gezeigt, aus aktuellem Anlass noch mal hier: 




Leider ist gestern Abend mitten auf nem Trail meine PG990 dahingeschieden  




War zum Glück nicht weit von daheim weg.
Wir haben dann nen Schlenker gemacht, bei mir schnell die Kassette gewechselt und weiter.  
Jetzt ist wieder eine gute alte Shimano XT drauf  

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. April 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> oje, ich glaube die kati hat..........


 
Ja stimmt, sie hat wirklich einen wunderschönen Trail gefunden 
Und das bei 20 Grad - soweit waren wir hier leider noch nicht und nun geht es schon wieder wettertechnisch leicht bergab. Aber 16 Grad und reichlich Sonne sind ja nun auch nicht so übel  Ebenfalls gestern:
"Trimm Dich" zu Fuß - nö, nehme dann doch lieber das Bike 



Ich glaube da geht weder Hardtail noch Fully 



Fahre ich lieber schnell weiter...was ist das denn? Ein Steinschlag...



Wohl an denn Musikanten - spielt mir das "Trauerlied" 




@mzaskar
Schöne Bilder  die Hardtailfahrer wieder ins grübeln bringen.......die wohl nie zu beantwortende Kernfrage Hardtail-Fully schwelt weiter 
@Route66
Autsch - Musikanten schnell noch ein Lied für Marko


----------



## Colawolf (9. April 2010)

und hier noch eins aus dem wald 

so langsam fängt die sache an spaß zu machen.. 

@route;. ui, dass ist sch****


----------



## HILLKILLER (9. April 2010)

@Route66: Krass, wie hast du denn das geschafft? Wo hängengeblieben? Wenn nicht würd ich das unabhängig der Laufleistung bei Sram einschicken!


----------



## zeKai (9. April 2010)

is echt heftig das manche bald einen Besenstiel als Sattelstütze brauchen!  (was beim stereo noch schlimmer wirkt)

Wieso kauft man sich eigentlich ein viel zu kleines Fahrrad? Okay zugegeben die paar centimeter von 20" auf 22" machens da auch nimmer. 
Wie groß bist du wenn man fragen darf Colawolf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colawolf (9. April 2010)

ich bin stolze 191cm...und dazu noch ein "stehriese".
d.h. die meisten frauen wären mir um meine beine neidig... (der länge und nicht der haare wegen) 

ach ja, das ist ein 20" Stereo.... und vom wohlgefühl "drauf sitzen" genau richtig. 
das problem mit dme sattel habe ich schon seit 15 jahren...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. April 2010)

Colawolf schrieb:


> das problem mit dem sattel habe ich schon seit 15 jahren...


 
Dann wird es aber höchste Zeit für einen Neuen
Im Ernst: Ich als hier bereits angezählter "zu tief Sattelstützenfahrer"
muss auch sagen, dass sieht ganz schön extrem aus! 
Aber wie meinst Du: vom "wohlgefühl" genau richtig - und das macht es doch aus! Viel Spaß noch weiterhin mit dem (zumindest hoffentlich teilweise) fliegenden "Besenstiel"


----------



## Colawolf (9. April 2010)

ich bin als kind doch recht schnell gewachsen und hatte mit 15 oder 16 schon fast meine jetzige größe...  
ich hatte schon immer das Problem wenn ich auf einem Rad sitze. 
wenn der rahmen größer wird, kommt wieder RR feeling auf weil ich "so weit" nach vorn muss. 
von daher muss ich damit leben... aber so wohl wie auf dem stereo hatte ich mich noch auf keinem rad gefühlt 

ich werd fleißig weiter bilder von meinem "besenstiel" machen wenn wir wieder raus gehen


----------



## derAndre (9. April 2010)

Colawolf schrieb:


> ich bin als kind doch recht schnell gewachsen und hatte mit 15 oder 16 schon fast meine jetzige größe...
> ich hatte schon immer das Problem wenn ich auf einem Rad sitze.
> wenn der rahmen größer wird, kommt wieder RR feeling auf weil ich "so weit" nach vorn muss.
> von daher muss ich damit leben... aber so wohl wie auf dem stereo hatte ich mich noch auf keinem rad gefühlt
> ...



Wenn passt, passts aber es wäre zu testen ob ein "größerer" Rahmen mit einem sehr kurzen Vorbau vielleicht das richtige für Dich wäre.


----------



## Colawolf (9. April 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wenn passt, passts aber es wäre zu testen ob ein "größerer" Rahmen mit einem sehr kurzen Vorbau vielleicht das richtige für Dich wäre.


 
es ist zwar eh schon zu spät aber an was hättest du da gedacht gehabt?


----------



## trek 6500 (9. April 2010)

.....weder zu tief , noch zu hoch is toll- genau in der mitte is richtig .....aber da thema hat ja schon nen bart , gell, spuri..  ach ja - zu deinem bild mit den"hindernissen" : danny mcasskill braucht da kein fully für ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (9. April 2010)

Colawolf schrieb:


> es ist zwar eh schon zu spät aber an was hättest du da gedacht gehabt?



Naja eben einen 22" mit nem 40er Vorbau. Dadurch hättest Du den Vorteil des größeren Rahmens, sitzt aber nicht so gestreckt. Kleines Rechenbeispiel:

Der 20" Rahmen hat 544mm Oberrohrlänge. Der 22" 558 mm. Du müsstest also nur einen 14 mm kürzeren Vorbau verwenden um "ungefähr" die gleiche Sitzposition zu erlangen, was die Gestrecktheit betrifft. Das Sattelstützrohr beim 20" hat 490mm. Das 22" 535 mm. Sage und schreibe 45 mm länger. Für Dich als Stehriesen ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil. Natürlich ist die Geometrie insgesamt ein wenig anders aber die Unterschiede sind aus meiner Sicht marginal und dürften für Dich passen.

Wie Du schon sagtest: Nu ist der Zug erst mal abgefahren aber beim nächsten Bike würde ich das  an Deiner Stelle mal testen.

An die Geometriecracks: Verbessert mich wenn ich total falsch liege.


----------



## HILLKILLER (9. April 2010)

Ich finde die Diskursion jedes Mal toll, ich finde es aber tausendmal besser, wenn die Stütze weiter draußen ist (auch dank 196cm; 22" Rahmen und Stütze maximal raus), kleinere Rahmen geben Agilität und sind meist sportlicher zu bewegen, meine Meinung.
Trotzdem, wenn man meint fast auf dem Oberrohr sitzen zu müssen ist das auch okay  
Jeder hat seine Vorlieben und ist durch anthrop. Maße nunmal gestraft oder bevorteilt, was solls.

PS: Bike gerade ohne Räder, daher keine Fotos, Ende des WE gibts auch mal wieder Bilder(wegen Bilderpolizei usw)


----------



## Route66 (9. April 2010)

Hi,



HILLKILLER schrieb:


> @Route66: Krass, wie hast du denn das geschafft? Wo hängengeblieben? Wenn nicht würd ich das unabhängig der Laufleistung bei Sram einschicken!



nein, nirgends hängen geblieben.
Auf dem Trail hat auf einmal die Schaltung angefangen zu rattern und zu springen. Hab dann fluchend voll durchgedrückt und dann am Ende des Trails das Malheur gesehen: das eine Ritzel war am Niet gebrochen und umgebogen. 
Zum Glück hatten wir ne Zange dabei dann hab ich das Teil eben rausgebrochen  und konnte dann wenigstens halbgas weiterfahren. 

Werde mal versuchen das zu reklamieren.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Supercross SC7 (9. April 2010)

Hey, 

Sehr schöne Bikes habt ihr da teilweiße, Respekt!

Da will ich doch mein neues Cube auch gleich mal dazustellen...
Es ist ein Reaction GTC in weiß mit einigen Umbauten....

Ich wollte eigentlich nur das Rahmenset kaufen und mir dann daraus mein neues Wettkampf-Hardtail aufbauen, aber da mich das Komplettrad kaum mehr gekostet hat als der Rahmen... naja... 

So wie es da steht sind noch die Trainingslaufräder verbaut (DT XCR 180), und die Komponentenauswahl ist noch nicht entgültig...





























Mal schaun wie sichs so im Rennen fährt, ich bin gespannt...


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. April 2010)

hmm ich weiß nich xtr aber nur ne slx kurbel.... da schreit doch was nach der nächsten neuanschaffung ^^


----------



## Supercross SC7 (9. April 2010)

Ja da hast du absolut recht, nur die SLX war schon am Komplettrad drann, so das ich erst ne neue Kurbel besorgen muss... Und als Student... jaja, das liebe Geld... 

Ne, kommt die nächsten Wochen....


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. April 2010)

genau das wollt ich doch hören... ganz ehrlich du bekommst grad auch mal ne portion neid von mir  hätte ich auch ganz gern als zweitrad hier rumstehen


----------



## Jason86 (9. April 2010)

Hier mein Acid   

leider nur ein Foto aus dem letzten Jahr im Allgäu !!!!


----------



## frogbite (9. April 2010)

Jason86 schrieb:


> Hier mein Acid
> 
> leider nur ein Foto aus dem letzten Jahr im Allgäu !!!!



Wo war denn des im Allgäu? Waren ein paar gute Singletrails dabei?

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## Jason86 (9. April 2010)

war aufm Wetacher Hörnle. 
Ja, vom Gipfel aus, war der Trail super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogbite (9. April 2010)

Jason86 schrieb:


> war aufm Wetacher Hörnle.
> Ja, vom Gipfel aus, war der Trail super!



Danke, Jason, werde ich mal beim nächsten Allgäu-Trip suchen und ausprobieren.
Schönes Wochenende,
F.B.


----------



## Jason86 (9. April 2010)




----------



## Groudon (9. April 2010)

Noch größer ging ne?


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. April 2010)

omg ist das bild groß  nimms doch nochmal raus und lads bei abload.de hoch da kannst du dann im vornherein sagen er soll die bildgröße auf 800x600 komprimieren 

@ all: meint ihr ich kann den spacer hier aufs ams anstelle des normalen konischen spacers aufsetzen? (der konische hat aber iwie ne dichtung drinnen. wäre das schlimm?

https://bike-components.de/products/info/p23205{1}1100069_Comp-TS-Spacer.html


----------



## Jason86 (9. April 2010)

So geht doch, sorry


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...ach ja - zu deinem bild mit den "hindernissen" : danny mcasskill braucht da kein fully für ..


Ich auch nicht, schaffe ich noch ganz gut zu Fuß 


Colawolf schrieb:


> ich werd fleißig weiter bilder von meinem "besenstiel" machen wenn wir wieder raus gehen


Gut so 


Supercross SC7 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Sehr schöne Bikes habt ihr da teilweiße, Respekt!


Dito  Ich liebe es, wenn Kranz und Kette noch so aussehen....
So bekomme ich es (aus Faulheit) leider nie wieder hin 

@Jason86
Mach es doch noch mal Groß bitte - ich finde nun das Cube gar nicht mehr


----------



## jan84 (9. April 2010)

Fritzz beim spielen 





grüße,
Jan


----------



## barbarissima (9. April 2010)

Supercross SC7 schrieb:


> Ja da hast du absolut recht, nur die SLX war schon am Komplettrad drann, so das ich erst ne neue Kurbel besorgen muss... Und als Student... jaja, das liebe Geld...
> 
> Ne, kommt die nächsten Wochen....


 
Ich glaube, da würde ich erst mal die LR tauschen  Da sparst du mehr Gewicht  Deine wiegen nämlich fast 2kg 

Aber: Sehr schönes Reaction


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. April 2010)

aber er sagte doch dass es nur die trainings lr sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supercross SC7 (9. April 2010)

Ja, Laufräder sind nur für Trainigszwecke drann, dafür taugen sie aber... Stabil und schwer, was will man(n) im Training mehr? 

Aber WK-Laufräder sind schon vorhanden, keine Sorge


----------



## Colawolf (9. April 2010)

wenn ich mir das landschaftsbild so anschau hätte ich da jetzt auch lust drauf.... 
ich war gerade ne halbe stunde drausen beim fahren.... brrrr... irgendwie kalt mit dem scheiss wind.... also... weichei oder mann..... heute weichei  -> keine bilder


----------



## barbarissima (9. April 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> aber er sagte doch dass es nur die trainings lr sind


 
Habe ich natürlich glatt überlesen, weil mein Entsetzen über diesen LRS an diesem schönen Rad zu groß war


----------



## Baxter75 (9. April 2010)

Mein Fritzz im Einsatz


----------



## Dämon__ (9. April 2010)

*Heute auch wieder unterwegs*


----------



## sepalot (9. April 2010)

War heute unter der Abendsonne unterwegs .







Aussicht mit Dönerpause (ja, genau das richtige Abendessen beim Sport ) .






Forsthaus Waldhütte






Ich hab einen Hammer-Trail im Winter entdeckt und bin ihn heute bei fast perfekten Bedingungen runter . Von da oben gekommen (den Anfang sieht man nicht von hier) ...






... und da gings weiter (Ende kan man von hier aus auch nicht sehen). War echt der Oberhammer da runter . Leider habe ich seit einiger Zeit Probleme mit dem Autofokus am neuen Objektiv. Da macht das Scharfstellen fast zum Glücksspiel .






Vielleicht kommt jetzt doch langsam die Zeit, mal ins Gebirge rüber zu fahren .






lg
sepalot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (9. April 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Fritzz beim spielen
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Sehr schön!!!!! 

Wie sich der Reifen an die Stufe anpasst.......

So muß das mit´m Fritzz!!  

Ich geh morgen wieder mit meinem spielen, wenn´s
Wetter noch aushält..


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (9. April 2010)

> Vielleicht kommt jetzt doch langsam die Zeit, mal ins Gebirge rüber zu fahren .




Äääääähhhhh, Gebirge??? Das ist doch kein Gebirge, das is´n Hügel!!! 

Das is´n Gebirge!!!






Und saubere Dreckflecken hast du auf dem Sensor, oder der Linse, da würde ich als neue Optik auch nicht scharfstellen wollen. 

Mach mal lieber deine Kamera sauber als dein Bike.....


----------



## joergenson (9. April 2010)

@Cube Airmatic: Perfektes Bild.........ahh, ich mochte wieder zurück nach Tölz (da waren wir ja quasi fast "Nachbarn")

Und jetzt werden wir den Bilderanteil wieder hochschrauben:

Vor der Tour




"Spring is coming...."




Blick von Gräfrath




GreenLine vs. CO2




Mein neues Anwesen




die Einfahrt...okay, das Tor muß noch gestrichen werden




Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour




Grüßle Joergenson


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. April 2010)

Sehr cooles Sting, ist ein 06er Rahmen oder? Sieht ja noch top aus 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## regenrohr (9. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Dito  Ich liebe es, wenn Kranz und Kette noch so aussehen....
> So bekomme ich es (aus Faulheit) leider nie wieder hin



Bremsenreiniger wirkt Wunder und geht schnell 



sepalot schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Hammer-Trail im Winter  entdeckt und bin ihn heute bei fast perfekten Bedingungen runter . Von da oben  gekommen (den Anfang sieht man nicht von hier)



Auf den Fotos wirkt das aber nur wie ein normaler, breiter Weg mit ein paar Unebenheiten


----------



## Dämon__ (9. April 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Bremsenreiniger wirkt Wunder und geht schnell



Da wäre ich aber vorsichtig damit, da spülst du alles Öl weg auch an den Stellen wo es eigentlich bleiben sollte!


----------



## sepalot (9. April 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Auf den Fotos wirkt das aber nur wie ein normaler, breiter Weg mit ein paar Unebenheiten


 
Ist ja auch nur eine Aussage, dass da es ein "perfekter Trail" - zumindest für mich - ist und dass ich ihn gefahren bin. Die Bilder geben ja nur an, von da oben gekommen und da unten gehts weiter. Auf den Bildern ist nicht mal 25% des gesamten Trails zu sehen! An den guten/ heftigen/ kniffeligen (nenn es wie du willst) Stellen halt ich auch nicht an und fotografiere (am Besten auch noch mit 10 sek. Selbstauslöser), da fahr ich nämlich viel lieber.

Es kann eben auch vorkommen, dass was auf Bildern nicht so gut rüber kommt, wie in Echt - schon gar auf Bildern mit "Weitwinkel" + unscharf. Du hast es schon richtig gesagt "... schaut so aus ..."! 

Fahr ihn doch selber mal und sag mir dann deine Meinung! Außerdem hat jeder seinen eignenen Geschmack, ob für einen der Trail taugt oder nicht.

Immer diese Fern-Analytiker .


----------



## trek 6500 (9. April 2010)

..ruhig blut ..
joergenson :::...den sting willste nicht zufällig auch loswerden ..lol ....


----------



## joergenson (10. April 2010)

@NaitsirHC: Danke für die Blumen! Du hast Recht - es ist ein 06 Sting - gehegt und gepflegt und ständig upgedatet. Die Bikeläden müssen doch auch "leben". Da das Sting nich wirklich ne Race-Feile ist, habe ich die anfängkich eingebaute Sid gegen eine 120mm Fox getauscht, 2,25 tubeless LRS, Rizer-Lenker... Jetzt ist das Sting mehr Tourenbike als Racebike. Passt eindeutig besser zum Charakter des Rahmen. Fehlt nur noch mein bestellter neuer LRS, um das Gewicht noch ein wenig zu drücken
@trek6500: Nein, ich habe nicht vor, das Rad oder den Rahmen abzugeben




Cheers joergenson


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (10. April 2010)

Schön!!!!

Das 06er Sting war auch mein vorletztes Bike!! 











Das hat sich sogar ein Forumsmitglied gekauft, aber dann leider klauen lassen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (10. April 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Das 06er Sting war auch mein vorletztes Bike!!
> Das hat sich sogar ein Forumsmitglied gekauft, aber dann leider klauen lassen......


Hatte wohl keine Lust drauf auf zu passen, das werde ich wohl nie verstehen wie man solche Bikes unbeaufsichtigt lassen kann.


----------



## Baxter75 (10. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Hatte wohl keine Lust drauf auf zu passen, das werde ich wohl nie verstehen wie man solche Bikes unbeaufsichtigt lassen kann.



so etwas kann ich auch nicht verstehen bevor sie mir mein Bike klauen würden,würde ich lieber meine Freundin stehen lassen


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> so etwas kann ich auch nicht verstehen bevor sie mir mein Bike klauen würden,würde ich lieber meine Freundin stehen lassen



der war gut

weiß eigentlich einer, ob die CUbe Hanzz' mitlerweile im Verkauf sind?


----------



## trek 6500 (10. April 2010)

@joergenson :..kann ich gut versteh´n ...   es gab das sting mal in so ´nem flaschengrün- das sah auch absolut genial aus ...schmacht ..als ob ich nicht schon genug bikes hätte .... aber es gibt immer wieder welche , die man toll findet ...


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2010)

werden auf der Eurobike vorgestellt  Mal wieder


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. April 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Bremsenreiniger wirkt Wunder und geht schnell


Danke!



Dämon schrieb:


> Da wäre ich aber vorsichtig damit, da spülst du alles Öl weg auch an den Stellen wo es eigentlich bleiben sollte!


 
Ebenfalls danke - also mit "Vorsicht" angewandt sollte es gut gehen 
Werde es bei "Schönwetter" (wann) mal in Angriff nehmen...Heute lieber auch ein "Weichei"  Ist hier schon wieder kalt, windig & nass....brrr.


Ja das Sting hier sieht wirklich toll aus - und zum Thema klauen:
Was macht Ihr denn so nachts? Schlaft Ihr Alle in Keller oder Garage?
Kann doch schon mal was "abhanden" kommen - soll ja so böse Menschen geben... Ärgerlich & dann auch noch Spott hier...
Wer den Schaden hat......


----------



## Beorn (10. April 2010)

Ich schlaf nicht bei meinem Bike, aber ich habs im Keller angekettet.

Und sonst stehts bei einer Person meines Vertrauens oder ich sitz drauf, wobei Letzteres der bevorzugte Zustand ist.


----------



## Tobi2010 (10. April 2010)

Also meins steht zur Zeit noch im Wohnzimmer  allerdings hab ichs noch net so lange, denke ich werds bald in die Garage oder den Keller abschieben


----------



## trek 6500 (10. April 2010)

...wir wohnen in einer ebenerdigen wohnung mit grossem kellerraum - nur für die bikes - sie schlafen also quasi direkt "im nebenzimmer" !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi2010 (10. April 2010)

Dashier find ich eigentlich auch ganz cool. Wenn ich alleine wohnen würde, würde ich mir das mal überlegen 





Hat einer im CC-Forum gepostet. Und sry hab leider kein Bild in der Art mit nem Cube gefunden


----------



## deathmetal (10. April 2010)

Das nenn ich mal nen schönen Wandschmuck


----------



## Beorn (10. April 2010)

So was kommt später mal in mein Arbeitszimmer, wenn das nicht geichzeitig Schlaf-, Wohn- und Esszimmer ist und keine Dachschrägen mehr hat!


----------



## barbarissima (10. April 2010)

*Nach Friedrichshafen oder Würzburg, das ist die Frage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







*Oder ein Denkmal für´s Cube bauen *






*Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

PS: Mein AMS steht im Flur


----------



## MilkyWayne (10. April 2010)

nach würzburg ^^ komm mich besuchen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. April 2010)

Tobi2010 schrieb:


> Hat einer im CC-Forum gepostet. Und sry hab leider kein Bild in der Art mit nem Cube gefunden


 
Ihr habt es ja Alle gut  schlafen neben/mit dem Bike.
Das mit dem Bike im Wohnzimmer ist mir auch schon hier im Forum begegnet - weiss aber beim besten Willen nicht mehr auf welcher Seite! 
Müsste aber eigentlich hier im "Cube" gewesen sein, da ich kaum andere Themen so intensiv jede Seite gestöbert habe. 
Vielleicht finde ich die Seite noch einmal, dann kann ich ja darauf verweisen - nettes, wohnliches Bild mit Miezekatze!

@bärbel
Den Thron hat es wahrlich verdient ..... schaut immer wieder gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (10. April 2010)

eine MONSTER katze!

Na mein stereo is auch nen Wohnungsfahrrad aber das steht einfach so im flur. (oder in der badewanne wenns ma sehr sehr dreckig is)


----------



## Beorn (10. April 2010)

Lass das Cube nicht auf dem Sockel, das will weiter bewegt werden!

Die HWs wären sicher mal nett abzu(g)rassen! So mit im Wald pennen.


----------



## crush-er (10. April 2010)

mein Flur...


----------



## trek 6500 (10. April 2010)

da lacht das biker herzchen


----------



## fox_20 (10. April 2010)

Mein Sahnestück












Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 3 130mm
Spank Stiffy 40Al 
HR Maxxis High Roller 24"x2.7
VR Maxxis Holly Roller 26"x2.5
Spank Lenker, Vorbau, Kette und duftende Griffe (sie riechen nach Vanille^^)


----------



## barbarissima (10. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @bärbel
> Den Thron hat es wahrlich verdient ..... schaut immer wieder gut aus


 


Beorn schrieb:


> Lass das Cube nicht auf dem Sockel, das will weiter bewegt werden!


 
Ich hab es doch noch mal runter geholt  War zu weit und zu kalt zum heimlaufen


----------



## wildermarkus (10. April 2010)

@ Barbarissima

Wo bist denn da genau unterwegs gewesen?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## barbarissima (10. April 2010)

Heidenheim- Osterholz - Täsch - Hafner Häule - Köhlerei - Nietheim - Ochsenberg - Itzelberg - Zang - Mittlerain - Heidenheim


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (10. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Hatte wohl keine Lust drauf auf zu passen, das werde ich wohl nie verstehen wie man solche Bikes unbeaufsichtigt lassen kann.



Versteh ich auch nicht, ich wenn irgendwo auf ne Alm fahr, hab ich immer mein Bike im Blick, oder es wird abgesperrt!


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (10. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Nach Friedrichshafen oder Würzburg, das ist die Frage
> *


*

Nach Bayern in die Voralpen, wohin denn sonst?!? *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (10. April 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Nach Bayern in die Voralpen, wohin denn sonst?!?


 
Na ja ehrlich gesagt tendiere ich auch sehr in Richtung Süden und Voralpen  Da fühlt sich mein AMS besonders wohl


----------



## HILLKILLER (11. April 2010)

Die armen Würfel...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQuXgrV6hSg"]YouTube- Schlag den Raab - Raab fliegt[/nomedia]


----------



## Cortezsi (11. April 2010)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Die armen Würfel...
> 
> YouTube- Schlag den Raab - Raab fliegt



Bitter...


----------



## pinocchi0 (11. April 2010)

Gute Werbung für Cube :x

Ich frage mich echt, warum man die "Rampen" so steil machen musste. Wie ich hier schon gelesen hatte, die falsche Geomerie und mangelnde Fahrerpraxis sind doch schon indikatoren für solche Unfälle. Zumindest ein Fullface sollte man denen zur Verfügung stellen. Ich hätte denen nen Stereo gegeben, keine so Racelastige Geo.
Zum Glück hat der sich nicht schwerer verletzt.


----------



## brilli (11. April 2010)

raab hat ganz klar die vr-bremse gezogen bei der landung.
er hätte die sonst unkonvenzielle ladung stehen können. 

mfg brilli


----------



## Ostwandlager (11. April 2010)

...heute ist ja leiden nichts zu sehen vom Frühling


----------



## joergenson (11. April 2010)

@ostwandlager: Mensch, bei Euch in Oberbayern ist es ja grüner als bei uns im Bergischen

Servus Joergenson


----------



## Ostwandlager (11. April 2010)

im Tal schon  auf den Bergen siehts anders aus


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. April 2010)

mal wieder ein Bild vom meinem Mädchenfahrrad:

(ich werde jetzt endlich mal die hässlichen Aufkleber an den Felgen entfernen, ich finde die echt unschön)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (11. April 2010)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Die armen Würfel...
> 
> YouTube- Schlag den Raab - Raab fliegt



Bei der Hackfresse kann man doch nicht viel kaputt machen 
Raab ist doch selber schuld, er muss ja immer der erste sein.


----------



## the-village (11. April 2010)

habe auch ein Cube, leider kein so teures wie ihr, aber es befördert mich täglich in die Schule, dazu reicht es und ab und zu ist mal ein wenig Gelände drin 

Bild ist aus dem Winter, Kumpel und ich haben ein bisschen im Schnee gebaut xD






EDIT:

Ja Raab hat sich schon dumm angestellt, 2 mal an dem kleinen Miniding^^

Ich fands schon lustig xD


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (11. April 2010)

the-village schrieb:


> habe auch ein Cube, leider kein so teures wie ihr, aber es befördert mich täglich in die Schule, dazu reicht es und ab und zu ist mal ein wenig Gelände drin
> 
> Bild ist aus dem Winter, Kumpel und ich haben ein bisschen im Schnee gebaut xD



Geeeeiiiiiil!!!!! Bei euch gibts blauen Schnee!!! Hab ich echt auch noch nicht gesehen........


----------



## the-village (11. April 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Geeeeiiiiiil!!!!! Bei euch gibts blauen Schnee!!! Hab ich echt auch noch nicht gesehen........






Handycam, abends wenns leicht dunkel ist liefert bei mir blauen schnee xD

Aber das ding hielt erstaunlich lange, schnee war drumrum schon weg und das teil stand noch


----------



## Bayer (11. April 2010)

grad kurz im hof etwas am rad gebastelt


----------



## Tobi2010 (11. April 2010)

schönes bike und tolle berge im hintergrund. da kann sich das fritzz bestimmt richtig austoben 

edit: oh Garmisch Partenkirchen da ist die Zugspitze ja quasi vor der Haustür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (11. April 2010)

Bzgl. der Bikelagerung: 30m² Wohnung ohne "sicheren" Keller macht solche Lösungen notwendig . 







grüße,
Jan


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. April 2010)

Das Bike ist einfach nur geil Bayer
ICh komme im Herbst mal kurz vorbei das Rad mitnehmen, ok?
Da bin ich auch in Garmisch
Ich hoffe, bis dahin steht ein vernünftiger Freerider im Hof

Zur Raab-Sache: Ich finde er hat es verdient voll auf die Fresse zu fliegen Anderer seits war das Hinderniss, genau wie das nach der abfahrt echt fies für fahranfänger. da hätte ProSieben echt mal enn bissl mehr Geld locker machen können für ein Integralhelm und wenns nen günstiger und hässlicher gewesen wäre. Ich hoffe Cube und unser Sport erleide dadursch keinen Imageschaden.


----------



## Dämon__ (11. April 2010)

fox_20 schrieb:


> Mein Sahnestück



Was ist den das für eine Kette?


----------



## regenrohr (11. April 2010)

the-village schrieb:


> habe auch ein Cube, leider kein so teures wie  ihr, aber es befördert mich täglich in die Schule, dazu reicht es und  ab und zu ist mal ein wenig Gelände drin



Schwachsinn! Wenn du das Rad sinnvoll nutzt, dann wirst du sicherlich auch mit einem günstigeren Spass haben und wenn man einige Leute sieht, die sich nur ein teueres Rad kaufen um über ihre Unfähigkeit hinweg zu blenden oder das vollgefederte Rad zum fahren auf Feldwegen nutzen kommt man schon ins grübeln...



Dämon schrieb:


> Was ist den das für eine Kette?



sieht nach einer Spank Tweet Tweet aus...


----------



## PhoenixX (11. April 2010)

servus


ich habe wie einige sicher wisen

ein cube acid mit LTD rahmen!

ich sehe bei allen anderen LTD rahmen aber immer wieder so weiße und rote aufkleber auf den rahmen


kann man diese irgendwo her bekommen?

Gruß

André


----------



## m.rr (11. April 2010)

Wellnesstag für's Bike 
leider ohne die geniale Landschaft von Bayer und seinem Frizz 





...hab dem Stereo ein XT Ritzelpaket und ne HG 93 Kette spendiert


----------



## thilli (11. April 2010)

wo ist eigentlich Beuze abgeblieben ? Sucht er das Beuze-Hoch? 

Vermisse seine Bilderbücher!


----------



## lolo-bike (11. April 2010)

das Raab Video gibts leider nicht mehr (Dieses Video ist aufgrund des Urheberrechtsanspruchs von Brainpool nicht  mehr verfügbar)

dafür hab ich heute in Delphi/ Griechenland das hier entdeckt:


----------



## PhoenixX (11. April 2010)

PhoenixX schrieb:


> servus
> 
> 
> ich habe wie einige sicher wisen
> ...




keiner ne idee?


----------



## fox_20 (11. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Was ist den das für eine Kette?



das ist eine spank tweet tweet kette....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2010)

Heute mal wieder Fritzz ausführen


----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2010)

*In der Schweiz war das Wetter offensichtlich um einiges besser als in Deutschland *

*Hier hat es heute Nachmittag geschneit *


----------



## beuze1 (11. April 2010)

thilli schrieb:


> wo ist eigentlich Beuze abgeblieben ? Sucht er das Beuze-Hoch?
> 
> Vermisse seine Bilderbücher!



*war nur mal kurz weg..
bitteschön...*

mit dem beuze-hoch im Gepäck unterwegs...




































































*und extra für Bärbel..*
.
.
.
am Anfang noch etwas schüchtern..




kamen wir uns dann doch näher..




und sind jetzt Freunde für,s Leben..


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2010)

sehr schöne Bilder  (Vinschgau??)


----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2010)

*Danke schön! Ich wusste es doch, dass das ein ganz Lieber ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*Die Bilder sind ne Wucht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Ich will jetzt auch ins Vinschgau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 da scheint das Wetter ja um einiges bikerfreundlicher zu sein als hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2010)

oh, ich habe nur geraten, keine Ahnung ob das dort ist


----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2010)

Ich würde sagen, das ist dort


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (11. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *In der Schweiz war das Wetter offensichtlich um einiges besser als in Deutschland *
> 
> *Hier hat es heute Nachmittag geschneit *



Genau, bei uns auch und deswegen habe ich mich mit meinem zweiten Hobby beschäftigt: Fotografieren! 
Als Motiv stand natürlich eins meiner ersten Hobbys, in meinem selbstgebastelten Fotostudio, Model. Und das kam dabei heraus:


----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2010)

Bildhübscher Renner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (11. April 2010)

Danke! Bärbel


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. April 2010)

Ich dachte eigentlich, es kommt ein Kommentar zu Beuzes knackigen Höschen......

Tja, ich bin heute eigentlich nur Nass geworden. Aber jetzt schein die Sonne....Man könnte meinen es sei Aprilwetter


----------



## HILLKILLER (11. April 2010)

So frühlingsumbau beendet, fehlt nurnoch der Frühling...der schon wieder weg zusein scheint.

Neu: 
LRS XT+4.2d und lustigen leichteren Speichen... - 200g 
Mal nen Syntace Vorbau probieren, lag noch so rum...
Antrieb XT Kassette/Kette 

PS: mal sehen vllt gibts bald den Flite TT in neuzustand der hier noch rumligt 







 

Gruß und so.


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2010)

Wau, bei der Sattelueberhöhung würde mein Rücken streiken


----------



## lolo-bike (11. April 2010)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> So frühlingsumbau beendet, fehlt nurnoch der Frühling...der schon wieder weg zusein scheint.


der frühling ist nicht weg, nur woanders (zb hier in griechenland)


----------



## Bayer (11. April 2010)

@ Cube_Airmatic:
Hm hast leider etwas ungünstige Perspektiven gewählt und der Ständer ist etwas arg dominant. Hätte da eher was unauffälliges genommen was man dann rausstempelt und den Boden hät ich mit ein paar Ebenenmasken und ner Tonwertkorrektur einheitlich schwarz gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the-village (11. April 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Schwachsinn! Wenn du das Rad sinnvoll nutzt, dann wirst du sicherlich auch mit einem günstigeren Spass haben und wenn man einige Leute sieht, die sich nur ein teueres Rad kaufen um über ihre Unfähigkeit hinweg zu blenden oder das vollgefederte Rad zum fahren auf Feldwegen nutzen kommt man schon ins grübeln...




Ja sicher habe/hatte ich mit meinem Bike schon sehr viel fun.

Aber im Winter hatte ich das Problem, dass die Gabel nicht Ging und dann sind die Bremsen nicht so Top, wobei meinem im Vergleich zu denen von nem Kumpel echt gut bremsen


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. April 2010)

das problem haste auch mit formula bremsen und ner fox gabel die zusammen das dreifache deines rades kosten  vn daher...material wird überbewertet


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. April 2010)

also meine talas hatte den winter keine probleme.. aber meine magura bremsen sind aktuell auch nichtmerh der burner.. wird zeit zum entlüften, für carbon bat hebel und vor allem für neue bremsbacken


----------



## trek 6500 (11. April 2010)

der beuze ..macht sich einfach aus´m staub ... aber geile bilder haste mitgebracht !!! süper , vor allem das mit der ameise !! gruss, kati - die heute hier nur regen und hagel hatte - nix mit biken ... snüff ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. April 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> also meine talas hatte den winter keine probleme..



probleme sind relativ...ich fands nervig, dass dann bei -15° (auch bei etwas wärmeren graden..) irgendwann mal das talassystem große probleme hatte..und druck-zugstufe werden bei kalten temperaturen auch bald überflüssig...dazu wird die luftgabel bissl zäh...alles so sachen, die einen ausbremsen und nerven


----------



## Groudon (11. April 2010)

Bei mir hat meine Magura Odur heute schon bei 0-2°C nicht mehr feinfühlig angesprochen... sehr schade!


----------



## Dämon__ (12. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Bei mir hat meine Magura Odur heute schon bei 0-2°C nicht mehr feinfühlig angesprochen... sehr schade!



Was erwartet ihr den alle  wenn ihr so was wollt müsst ihr in ein wärmeres Klima gehen oder schnell genug über die Wurzeln und Steine fahren damit alles schön warm wird.

Will aber auch endlich Sommer. ist ja schon wieder kalt wie die Sau.

Übrigens sah es noch so am Samstag aus!


----------



## maggo86 (12. April 2010)

habt ihr gesehen cube macht anständig werbung (schlag den raab) und angeblich kommt ein werbespot mit dem checker von dmax ins fernsehen!....sau gut.....vllt vergrößern sie sich dann auch;dann sind die langen Lieferzeiten vllt weg^^.......


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. April 2010)

Ähm, das Problem ist ja gerade das vergrößern  wenn sie schön klein wären, und nicht so gewaltig wachsen, dann hätten wir/die nicht solche lieferzeiten..


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (12. April 2010)

Bayer schrieb:


> @ Cube_Airmatic:
> Hm hast leider etwas ungünstige Perspektiven gewählt und der Ständer ist etwas arg dominant. Hätte da eher was unauffälliges genommen was man dann rausstempelt und den Boden hät ich mit ein paar Ebenenmasken und ner Tonwertkorrektur einheitlich schwarz gemacht.



Hi Bayer,

jaaaa, das möchte ich gern mal können, hab aber da nicht so den Plan mit Ebenen und so...
Würdest du mir das bitte mal erklären? Gerne auch per PM.

Die ungünstige Perspektive kommt daher, daß der schwarze Stoff leider zu schmal ist , um das Bike mit der Breitseite abzulichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (12. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ähm, das Problem ist ja gerade das vergrößern  wenn sie schön klein wären, und nicht so gewaltig wachsen, dann hätten wir/die nicht solche lieferzeiten..



was?das versteh ich jetzt nicht!...wenn sie doch wachsen;dann werden sie doch auch wohl ihre kapazitäten erhöhen sprich mitarbeiter und und und.....dann werden die bikes doch schneller fertig,oder nicht??


----------



## Dämon__ (12. April 2010)

Cube bestellt ihr Rahmen doch genau so wie die meisten Hersteller in China/Taiwan und ist so mit abhängig von denen.
Gibt aber auch einen Tread dazu.
Und fang mir hier bitte keiner eine Diskussion über den Raab an!


----------



## Beorn (12. April 2010)

So, hab ich letzte Woche geärgert, über Angler und was die so liegenlassen . Schöne Tour über die Weilerburg:





Und auf der Rückfahrt dann akuter Luftverlust  Diagnose: Angelhacken im Hinterrad! 

Wie sich herausstellte hat der Mantel (Racing Ralph) zu viel gelitten und so hab ich ihn am Samstag dann auch ersetzt (Maxxis Larsen TT). Damit dann gestern auf die Alb zur Höhenrettungsübing an den Wiesfels und über Pfullinger Trails zurück. Wegen ein wenig Zeitdruck (nächstes Mal kommen die Lichter sicherheitshalber doch mit) nur ein Bildchen. Man beachte das schlanke und zu dem Zeitpunkt noch saubere Hinterrad


----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2010)

Das ist natürlich schon extrem ärgerlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber das neue Hinterrad kommt dafür so richtig leichtfüßig daher


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. April 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> ..wenn man einige Leute sieht, die sich nur ein teueres Rad kaufen um über ihre Unfähigkeit hinweg zu blenden oder das vollgefederte Rad zum fahren auf Feldwegen nutzen kommt man schon ins grübeln...


Das mit der Unfähigkeit lasse ich mal unkommentiert. Aber das mit den Feldwegen finde ich schon etwas seltsam von dir, sorry. Viele Leute wohnen im "Flachland"- haben aber in der Umgebung mittlerweile einige Ecken kennengelernt, wo man mit ´nem MTB reichlich Spaß haben kann. Ob nun Fully oder Hardtail von Nöten sei, lasse ich mal offen...
Aber um da hin zu kommen fährt man eben mal 8-15 km Radweg/Feldweg/Waldweg/Wiese oder ähnliches....und wenn Du dann einem solchen "Fullyfahrer" auf dem Weg zum Spaß begegnest - kommst Du also ins grübeln.. Oder man fährt die ganze Woche zur Arbeit (Radweg) um aber am Wochenende / im Urlaub mal die Sau raus zu lassen...
Also ich würde da 1 Allrounder gegenüber 2 Rädern aus Platzgründen einfach vorziehen. Also sei nicht so streng, wenn Du mal wieder einem Fully samt Treiber auf ´nem Feldweg begegnest 

@beuze - klasse Fotos 
@Frau Rauscher - so schön können Mädchenfahrräder aussehen 
Das mit den Aufklebern entfernen scheint mir dennoch eine gute Idee  vielleicht gibt es dann ja noch ein Foto?

@Beorn - mein Beileid, wenn ich so einen erwische 
Ich war nämlich heute auch entlang der "Anglerzone", hatte aber mehr Glück als Du und bin vor dem Nieselregen pannenfrei nach Hause gekommen.
14 Grad, wechselhaft & Wind wie an der Ostsee



Es wird Frühling! Die Boote ankern bereits....und weiter geht´s entlang der Oder


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. April 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> was?das versteh ich jetzt nicht!...wenn sie doch wachsen;dann werden sie doch auch wohl ihre kapazitäten erhöhen sprich mitarbeiter und und und.....dann werden die bikes doch schneller fertig,oder nicht??



Naja eben nicht.. 
Mal von grund auf..: Auf dem Radmarkt läuft alles anders, als in anderen gebieten, wie z.b. dem automarkt... So ist zum beispioel die vororder bei shimano nicht wie man sich denken könnte 3 monate oder was im vorraus, sondern 1,5 jahre! das heisst du musst dieses jahr quasi für 2012 vorbestellen, und dabei am besten noch bis aufs letze schaltwerk die zahl genau abschätzen.. das ist schonmal ein faktor, der schwierigkeiten bringt: denn sind keine teile da, ist auch nix mit fahrrad..
weiter gehts dann mit problemen bei der herstellung.. lettztes jahr hatten die stereos z.b. lackprobleme, oder irgendein ams hatte die hayes bremse in weiß, statt schwarz..also heißt es warten, bis die bremse in schwarz nachproduziert ist bzw.,. der lack hält..also nächste problem: fehler in der produktion
und zu guter letzt wäre da auch dder fakt, dass cube sich dermaßen schnell vergrößert hat, dass eben solche geschichten wie mitarbeiterzuwachs, lagerhallen etc nicht so einfach ist..soweit ich weiß machen die daher den größten teil der räder und schicken ihn gleich raus..auf lager liegt bei denen nur ein kleiner teil..also nächstes problem ist eher ein logistisches..

Tja, und das und auch weitere kleine einflüsse sorgen dann für die lieferzeieten. das problem ist nicht das sie wachsen, sondern dass sie zu schnell wachsen..

weiß die zahlen nicht mehr genau, aber die größenordnungen sind gigantisch. (wenn ichs recht weiß von 2006, 2007 mit 60-80 tsd rädern auf 2010 mit 230tsd.. - also nur um dir mal zu zeigen wieviel das eigtl. ist)


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2010)

Darf man nur Fully fahren wenn es das Gelände verlangt :spiner: Sorry aber ich kann dem nicht ganz folgen. Auch auf Feldwegen, Waldstrassen oder Radwegen bietet ein vollgefedertes Bike Komfortvorteile. Seit ich ein Fully fahre, bleibt mein HT in der Garage, obwohl der Weg zur Arbeit eben nur Waldstrassen sind.


----------



## Beorn (12. April 2010)

Danke barbarissima, leichtfüßig trifft es gut, aber im Nassen wär ich paar Mal schier gar abgeschmiert. Nasse Kurve ist nix, der Larsen geht nur am Hinterrad, wenigstens vorne will ich die Richtung vorgegeben kriegen (der Albtrauf ist mir zu steil zum runterspringen).

Seits alle froh, wenn ihr das mit Angelhacken nicht ausprobieren müsst, wenn doch, Leatherman und Pinzette und nach Innen rausfrickeln, die Dinger ham Widerhacken! Und auch so sind sie äußerst zerstörerisch!


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. April 2010)

jap - ist so nebenher auch eigentlich DAS verkaufsargument..neben vorteile von traktion, haltung etc. darf man den Komfort eben nie vergessen..Ich hab da volles verständnis für wenn man mit so nem ding übers feld eiert..würde man mit einem hardtail auch nicht anders machen, oder?! allerdings wenns zu extrem wird, denk ich mir auch oft,  was willst du eigtl. mit dem rad. ?! .besipielsweise irgendwelche "eisdielen, o mein gott. ich hab 180mmm federweg und kann über 2meter 50 breite feldwege, die geteert sind fahren - menschen"..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (12. April 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *war nur mal kurz weg..
> bitteschön...*
> 
> mit dem beuze-hoch im Gepäck unterwegs...



 Sehr schöne Bilder, da kann man sich gar nicht dran satt sehen ... und mit dem richtigen Riecher fürs Superhoch . Leider meinerseits momentan wenig Bilder, auch wenn wir jetzt immer wieder draussen waren und tolle Touren um Eschenhahn gemacht haben. Muss ich mal nächste Woche wieder welche knipsen.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## beuze1 (12. April 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder, da kann man sich gar nicht dran satt sehen .BILDER.



*ja..
und manche können es über das Leben hinaus sehen...*

*nicht der schlechteste Platz für die letzte Ruhe..*













und ja,
wir sind natürlich vor den Gräbern abgestiegen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Darf man nur Fully fahren wenn es das Gelände verlangt


Nein, Nein und nochmals Nein


mzaskar schrieb:


> Auch auf Feldwegen, Waldstrassen oder Radwegen bietet ein vollgefedertes Bike Komfortvorteile.


Aha - ein sehr gutes Argument  Und ob man diese nutzen will, entscheide doch ein jeder für sich.


Andi 3001 schrieb:


> allerdings wenns zu extrem wird, denk ich mir auch oft, was willst du eigtl. mit dem rad. ?! .besipielsweise irgendwelche "eisdielen, o mein gott. ich hab 180mmm federweg und kann über 2meter 50 breite feldwege, die geteert sind fahren - menschen"..


Woran erkennt man die?

Im übrigen ist das bei youtube gelöschte "Raab-Video" hier noch/wieder zu finden: 
http://www.prosieben.de/tv/schlag-den-raab/videos/schlag-raab-22-mountainbike-sturz-1.1565485/
Sieht erst ganz "harmlos" aus, bei ca. 6 min in der dann gezeigten Slomo tut´s doch beim zusehen etwas weh!

@beuze
Herrliche Farben & wenn ich dann doch mal tot sein will - also in ca. 200 Jahren, könnte ich mich in der Tat mit diesem Flecken Erde anfreuden


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man die?



die kann man nicht erkennen. die muss man KENNEN..ich beurteile ungerne Leute, die ich nicht kenne


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (12. April 2010)

ich hab mal ne frage und zwar ich hab heute mein tacho (sigma BC2006) eingeschickt weil er nicht mehr gegangen ist, weiß vll zufällig jemand ob ich den wieder kriege oder ob ich das neue model also BC2209 kriege??

hier noch ein bild:


----------



## fatz (12. April 2010)

nicht nur meister beuze hatte letzte woche schoenes wetter:










gleich kriegt der federweg arbeit und das nicht zu knapp:





na, wo war's?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (12. April 2010)

da wos schön ist? 

Hättst mich ruhig mitnehmen können! schaut nach viel spaß aus!


----------



## trek 6500 (12. April 2010)

@spurhalter : ..warum kann ich dir keine pn schicken ?????


----------



## fatz (12. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> da wos schön ist?


na woanders waer auch bloed.


> Hättst mich ruhig mitnehmen können! schaut nach viel spaß aus!


jo! waren ein paar echt nette sachen dabei. besonders das was nach dem letzten bild
gekommen ist. da hatte ich beim runterfahren mehr puls als raufzu.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. April 2010)

den habsch fast immer  Freut mich, dass da neen paar schöne abfahrten für dich dabei waren


----------



## beuze1 (12. April 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> nicht nur meister beuze hatte letzte woche schoenes wetter:
> na, wo war's?




*hm....*


----------



## Fränki__ (12. April 2010)

@beuze1: ...ist das der Friedhof auf welchem "Wer früher stirbt ist länger tot" gedreht wurde???

Sieht sehr danach aus.


----------



## trek 6500 (12. April 2010)

...spuriiiiiii, meld dich mal !!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spurhalter : ..warum kann ich dir keine pn schicken ?????


Weil ich ein doofes Häkchen zu viel gesetzt hatte - jetzt müsst es klappen.
Bin aber gleich im "Energiesparmodus"......


----------



## beuze1 (12. April 2010)

Fränki schrieb:


> @beuze1: ...ist das der Friedhof auf welchem "Wer früher stirbt ist länger tot" gedreht wurde???
> 
> Sieht sehr danach aus.




*nein das ist der hier..*


----------



## fatz (12. April 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *hm....*


komische perspektive. koennt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2010)

Jetzt sag schon  Wo isses  Ich kann sonst nicht schlafen


----------



## beuze1 (12. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Jetzt sag schon  Wo isses  Ich kann sonst nicht schlafen




*ich sag...
Gardasee

*

*mein bild ist vom Monte Brione runter richtung Torbole gemacht..*


----------



## trek 6500 (12. April 2010)

der gähnsmilie is geil - der schmatzt ja nochmal nach ---


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2010)

Knapp daneben


----------



## beuze1 (12. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Knapp daneben



*Wetten *


----------



## fatz (13. April 2010)

na dann noch eins. damit sollt's dann wirklich klar sein


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2010)

Ach komm nun klärt uns doch auf


----------



## idworker (13. April 2010)

freu ich mich schon auf Pfingsten.....da bin ich auch am Lago....logo!

Grüßle vom Bodensee


----------



## fatz (13. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ach komm nun klärt uns doch auf


weisst du, da fragst mal lieber deine mammi....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2010)

aaarrrgggghhhhh heute seit ihr aber wieder spitzfindig


----------



## fatz (13. April 2010)

na, sowas nennt man gemeinhin klassische steilvorlage


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (13. April 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> freu ich mich schon auf Pfingsten.....da bin ich auch am Lago....logo!
> 
> Grüßle vom Bodensee



Ich vom 30.04 - 05.02 zum Bike Festival!!!! Wer ist da auch noch unten?



> na dann noch eins. damit sollt's dann wirklich klar sein



Der Trail führt dahin wo ich dieses Foto gemacht habe:


----------



## fatz (13. April 2010)

ok ok. es ist der gardasee. beuze war schon richtig.....

noch zur vollstaendigkeit:
1.bild: gleich bei der baita segala ums eck. blick richtung tremalzo
2.bild: monte velo. blick richtung monte brento
3.bild: strada del monte baldo gleich unter der malga casina am einstieg zum 601/632
4.bild: passo rocchetta. im hintergund der monte baldo


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2010)




----------



## Ostwandlager (13. April 2010)

mei ist das kalt heute...

url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bgl004ba09.jpg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hano! (13. April 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ok ok. es ist der gardasee. beuze war schon richtig.....
> 
> noch zur vollstaendigkeit:
> 1.bild: gleich bei der baita segala ums eck. blick richtung tremalzo
> ...




Tja der beuze ist schon ein Hund


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (13. April 2010)

hano! schrieb:


> Tja der beuze ist schon ein Hund



Ja, ein falscher, der hat den Sch..... vorn.....


----------



## fatz (13. April 2010)

bevor das hier komplett entgleist:
Airmatic, bist du den trail dann weiter runter, oder den 422 vom rocchetta?


----------



## beuze1 (13. April 2010)

*mzaskar*


> *Knapp daneben*



*beuze1*


beuze1 schrieb:


> *Wetten *



*Du kannst "Sie" an meine Adresse schicken...*
.
.
.


----------



## barbarissima (13. April 2010)

*Die Keule???? *


----------



## MaineCoon (13. April 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Ich vom 30.04 - 05.02 zum Bike Festival!!!! Wer ist da auch noch unten?
> 
> 
> Also mein Chef würde wenn ich so lange weg wäre
> Außerdem ist da unten im Winter nicht mehr viel los. Viel zu viel


----------



## trek 6500 (13. April 2010)

..was is an 5 tagen lang ????????


----------



## trek 6500 (13. April 2010)

ach , herr spurhalter sind auch online - grins ..


----------



## FrankDe (13. April 2010)

> Ich vom 30.04 - 05.02 zum Bike Festival!!!! Wer ist da auch noch unten?


Also, ich nehme mal an er hat die 5 und die 2 vertauscht. Also, ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich auch am 1. Mai unten sein und das Rennen mitfahren. Bin mal gespannt auf die Strecke, soll ja nichts für Hardtails sein. Naja, mein Elite muss es aushalten 

gruß


----------



## MilkyWayne (13. April 2010)

naja an dem genannten termin sind es 5 tage... und 10 monate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ach , herr spurhalter sind auch online - grins ..


Ja ja, am Abend werden die faulen..... Bin aber auch gleich wieder weg 

Habe heute leider keine Tour gemacht - sonst wären meine Fische wohl endgültig im Aquarium verendet.

Aber wenn ich das richtig sehe - waren beim Ostwandlager Null Grad Celsius....oder irre ich  Haben wir es gut (warm) hier - 16 Grad!

Das Foto vom Cube_Airmatic schaut aus wie ´ne Werbepostkarte von Cube


----------



## fatz (13. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich das richtig sehe - waren beim Ostwandlager Null Grad Celsius....oder irre ich



das koennt schon passen, wenn er daheim rum unterwegs war. hier in rosenheim is auch
nicht grad warm. (edith sagt: 1grad an der hausmauer) ---- ich will wieder an den lago!!!


----------



## Groudon (13. April 2010)

Wir hatten vor 2 Tagen beim Fahrtechniktraining auch 0°C-2°C mit Schnee... heute bei 16°C kurzärmlich gewesen. ^^


----------



## Fränki__ (13. April 2010)

@beuze: Du hast ja komische Tour- und Urlaubsziele - Friedhoftourist - net schlecht 

Danke für die Info....


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (13. April 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> naja an dem genannten termin sind es 5 tage... und 10 monate



 Seh ich jetzt erst, soll natürlich 02.05.10 heißen, grins


----------



## Dämon__ (13. April 2010)

Bei uns soll es auch ab Morgen wieder wärmer werden, heute waren es aber auch nur max 12°C dafür aber in den 3,5 Stunden wo ich unterwegs war trocken.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (13. April 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> bevor das hier komplett entgleist:
> Airmatic, bist du den trail dann weiter runter, oder den 422 vom rocchetta?



Ähhh, 422? Ich kenn mich mit den Nummern nicht so aus, aber wir fahren dann immer zur "Komaalm" (Baita Segalla Hütte, so nennen wir die weils da immer den guten Wein gibt und es so cool ist, daß man einem hier so viel Vertrauen schenkt, da man ja nur das Geld in die "Kassa" einschmeißt).

Na ja und dann im Fast-Koma eiern wir dann irgendwie noch ein paar hundert Meter weiter Richtung Fortini und dann rechts runter zum Ledro See, dann den Radlweg runter bis zum Tunnel, alte Ponale und dann wieder Riva..


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bei uns soll es auch ab Morgen wieder wärmer werden, heute waren es aber auch nur max 12°C dafür aber in den 3,5 Stunden wo ich unterwegs war trocken.


Ich muss doch mal wieder vorbeikommen


----------



## fatz (13. April 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Ähhh, 422? Ich kenn mich mit den Nummern nicht so aus


ok. frage beantwortet. weder noch...
der 422 ist der gestrichelte weg auf deiner karte, der vom rocchetta nach nordosten geht
und kurz vor pregasina einen  kleinen rechtsschlenker macht und auf den normalen weg
mit den vielen betonrampen trifft (in deiner karte der durchgezogene). im oberen teil musst
immer ueber den 422, wenn du von rocchetta nach pregasina oder umgekehrt willst, wenn
wir mal den alten mist von der malga palaer direkt rauf vergessen.

wir sind die runde andersrum gefahren. deine abfahrt rauf, zum rocchetta vor und dann
den 422 runter. d.h. meine freundin wollt sich den unteren teil nicht antun und ist ueber 
den normalen weg nach pregasina runter.
mich haett halt interessiert, ob man den weg auf dem du das foto gemacht hast runterfahren kann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank-g. (14. April 2010)

@home


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (14. April 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ok.
> mich haett halt interessiert, ob man den weg auf dem du das foto gemacht hast runterfahren kann....



Ich seh gerade du stehst ja direkt auf dem Roccheta, mein Bild ist aber noch weiter unten entstanden. Der 422 kommt doch dann unten an so ner Hütte raus und wenn man gerdeaus noch ein parr Meter weiter runter fährt, kommt man an eine ganz steile Linkskurve mit schönem Ausblick Richtung Süden?! Und da wenn du bis zu dem kleinen Felsvorsprung weiterfährst ist der Platz wo ich das Foto gemacht habe. Ich hoffe ich hab mich klar ausgedrückt....


Des is do!!! Host mi?


----------



## Dämon__ (14. April 2010)

Beim zweiten Bild machst du das Gesicht unkenntlich und beim ersten ist er zu erkennen...


----------



## fatz (14. April 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Ich seh gerade du stehst ja direkt auf dem Roccheta, mein Bild ist aber noch weiter unten entstanden.


richtig.


> Der 422 kommt doch dann unten an so ner Hütte raus und wenn man gerdeaus noch ein parr Meter weiter runter fährt, kommt man an eine ganz steile Linkskurve mit schönem Ausblick Richtung Süden?!


nein. der 422 kommt kurz oberhalb von pregasina als voellig unspektakulaere
betonstrasse auf den normalen weg. die stelle ist auch soweit ich das im kopf 
hab gut unterhalb von deinem fotospot und auch sonst nicht weiter auffaellig.
siehe den ausschnitt aus deiner karte. ob deine fotostelle genau 
stimmt weiss ich nicht. aber so ungefaehr kommt's schon hin.






> Des is do!!! Host mi?


scho klar. des is der vielstrapazierte bikebravofotospot.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (14. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Beim zweiten Bild machst du das Gesicht unkenntlich und beim ersten ist er zu erkennen...



Ahhhh gehhh, wia kimmstn do drauf......


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. April 2010)

Hier mal ein Update vom Hardtail:
Reifen und Sattel sind neu, die Gabel auf 80mm getravelt. Damit ist nur noch Rahmen, Sattelstütze, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer original...
[die Züge werden noch gekürzt ]

Gestern noch eine kleine Runde zum Tagebau gedreht:












Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (14. April 2010)

Eine schöne neue HS 33 würde dem Bike noch gut stehen.
Sonst gefällt es.


----------



## fatz (14. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Eine schöne neue HS 33 würde dem Bike noch gut stehen.


wenn er jetzt nicht grad in den alpen urlaub macht, tuns die kneiffer auch und sind leichter.


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. April 2010)

Genau, für die Gegend hier reichen sie und die 2-300g Gewichtsersparnis nehm ich gerne mit 

Ciao


----------



## MilkyWayne (14. April 2010)

eben, wieso auch nciht... ansonsten hast du ja immernoch dein stereo


----------



## AndreJung (15. April 2010)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Würfel


----------



## kube (15. April 2010)

Sehe keine Bilder


----------



## kube (15. April 2010)

Wo?


----------



## AndreJung (15. April 2010)

Sorry,
hatte ein kleines Problem


----------



## trek 6500 (15. April 2010)

schön !!!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. April 2010)

AndreJung schrieb:


> Sorry,hatte ein kleines Problem


Ja gut ist ja nix schlimmes, nun sehen wir die Bilder - dadurch habe ich aber nun ein kleines Problem.
Schon wieder so ein tolles Fully, ick werd bald verrückt 


trek 6500 schrieb:


> schön !!!!!


Nee, ist sogar "Sehr schön" 
Wir haben hier den Regen & die Kühle seit 2 Tagen zurück  daher keine Bildbeiträge aber alles wird gut.....irgendwann 

@NaitsirhC
Danke - so kann auch ein Hardtail super schick aussehen....bin wieder "besänftigt".  Die Farbgebung kommt mir persönlich auch sehr entgegen. Schwarz ist zeitlos schick, aber hier ist zusätzlich noch "Pepp" drin. Klasse!  Und an so einem Tagebau war ich auch schon mal (bei Senftenberg irgendwo) - oje sind das Ausmaße dort  da ist ein Fahrrad ganz hilfreich..... So eine "Abraumzone" hat ja in der Länge sicher locker über 10 km.....
Wo warst Du denn da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (15. April 2010)

Warte auch schon seit 5 Wochen auf mein Fully aber nächste Woche solls kommen!


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @NaitsirhC
> Danke - so kann auch ein Hardtail super schick aussehen....bin wieder "besänftigt".  Die Farbgebung kommt mir persönlich auch sehr entgegen. Schwarz ist zeitlos schick, aber hier ist zusätzlich noch "Pepp" drin. Klasse!  Und an so einem Tagebau war ich auch schon mal (bei Senftenberg irgendwo) - oje sind das Ausmaße dort  da ist ein Fahrrad ganz hilfreich..... So eine "Abraumzone" hat ja in der Länge sicher locker über 10 km.....
> Wo warst Du denn da?



Schön das es gefällt...
Tour am Rand vom Tagebau Jänschwalde, der teilweise schon etwas "rekultiviert" ist, zumindest kann man den westlichen Teil mit dem Bike befahren. Eine der wenigen Orte, an denen man Höhenmeter in der Lausitz sammeln kann 



kube schrieb:


> Warte auch schon seit 5 Wochen auf mein Fully aber nächste Woche solls kommen!



Was wird's denn? 


Ciao


----------



## MaineCoon (15. April 2010)

@ Cube Airmatic

Super Bild vom Lago. Beneide Dich um die Woche beim Festival. Wird sicherlich eine riesen Gaudi werden. Viel Spaß dabei. Und natürlich das Wichstigste nicht vergessen. Viele Bilder machen und hier reinstellen. 

@ spurhalter 

Das sagt sich sicherlich einfach als Fullyfahrer, aber verrückt werden muss man deshalb nicht. Die meiste Zeit ist man hier im "Schwäbischen Wald" auf Forstautobahnen unterwegs, die man auch sehr gut mit einem Hardtail bewältigen kann. Vor allem wenns berauf geht, macht sich das Gewicht des Bikes (und das vom Fahrer noch viel mehr ) sowie der Rollwiderstand der Fat Alberts schon bemerkbar. Aber dann gibts auch wieder schöne Trails, die einen für diesen Mehraufwand belohnen. Damit ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das nachfolgende Bild gemeint. Das wäre auch mit einem Hardtail traumhaft zu fahren. Fullys und Hartails sind cool. Einsatzzweck und persönlicher Geschmack sollten daher beim Kauf entscheidend sein. 

Viele Grüße MC


----------



## Dämon__ (15. April 2010)

*Heute mal wieder unterwegs...*





*Sogar Karpfen trifft man unterwegs...*




*Da muss ich gleich aufpassen das mich keiner Kontrolliert *








*Auf dem Heimweg habe ich mal geschaut ob noch alle da sind*


----------



## Hemme (15. April 2010)

Hier das neue Gerät für lockeres Grundlagentraining auf Asphalt. Wiegt gerade mal halb so viel wie mein Stereo:



Mehr Fotos im Album.


----------



## linusb (15. April 2010)

@Hemme: Da ist ja wohl mal wieder ein Grappa fällig... und 'ne neue Rubrik auf der HP 

Gruß aus den tieferen Lagen


----------



## Hemme (15. April 2010)

@ Linus: Oh, stimmt. 
Aber erst übernächstes mal ;-)


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (15. April 2010)

^^ Schönes Litening!!



MaineCoon schrieb:


> @ Cube Airmatic
> 
> Super Bild vom Lago. Beneide Dich um die Woche beim Festival. Wird sicherlich eine riesen Gaudi werden. Viel Spaß dabei. Und natürlich das Wichstigste nicht vergessen. Viele Bilder machen und hier reinstellen.



Ich bin zwar nur drei Tage am Lago, aber wird sicher "a Riesn Gaudi"  

Dein Fritzz in der Farbkombi siueht aber auch "tres chick" aus!! 

Ich habe meinem gerade mal nen neuen Sticker gegönnt...


----------



## viper-mountainb (15. April 2010)

Hemme schrieb:


> Hier das neue Gerät für lockeres Grundlagentraining auf Asphalt. Wiegt gerade mal halb so viel wie mein Stereo:
> 
> 
> 
> Mehr Fotos im Album.



da macht das Training doch gleich mehr Spaß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drexsack (15. April 2010)

Schickes Litening, sieht flott aus


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. April 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Ich habe meinem gerade mal nen neuen Sticker gegönnt...


Also den muss man erst mal 2x - ich meine der, ist gut 


NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Schön das es gefällt...
> Tour am Rand vom Tagebau Jänschwalde, der teilweise schon etwas "rekultiviert" ist, zumindest kann man den westlichen Teil mit dem Bike befahren. Eine der wenigen Orte, an denen man Höhenmeter in der Lausitz sammeln kann


 
Da war ich glaube ich vor 1-2 Jahren auch....von Spremberg aus letztlich irgendwie dort gelandet mit dem Auto .... und dann zu so einer Aussichtplattform.
Schön, dass man mit dem Rad´l da jetzt so lang kann 



MaineCoon schrieb:


> @ spurhalter
> Das sagt sich sicherlich einfach als Fullyfahrer, aber verrückt werden muss man deshalb nicht.....Fullys und Hartails sind cool. Einsatzzweck und persönlicher Geschmack sollten daher beim Kauf entscheidend sein...


Danke für die aufmunternden Worte  - und ehe es wieder in eine Grundsatzdiskussion ausartet, ja Fullys und Hardtails sind cool, beide können sehr, sehr toll aussehen .... und dennoch wird man ja mal "träumen" dürfen  den Rest dazu sagtest Du ja bereits sehr passend


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (16. April 2010)

Merci Spurhalter, ich fand den auch gut


----------



## trek 6500 (16. April 2010)

..ich mag keine aufkleber auf bikes (oder autos , oder ...) - auch , wenn der ganz gut is `...)  rennräder mag ich auch net ..... ;(
sonst noch ´n schönen , sonnigen freitag nachmittag !!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. April 2010)

Mein Projekt wird!
Heute kam der Rest meines Rades. ich hab alles da und baue auf. Nach den 4,5 Stunden die ich bis um kurz nach zehn dran verbracht hab werden wohl noch 4-5 folgen. dann stehts..





inkl. Lagerschalen, Sattelklemme..

Soo sauber war der in den letzen 2 jahren noch nie! Und das was ich bis jetzt aufgebaut hab sieht dick, mopped haft und schön aus - wie gewollt  ein traum!


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (16. April 2010)

N´cooler Sticker würde deinem BCR aber auch gut steh´n!!
Wenn man schon so`n Mörderteil fährt, kann man auch ein wenig flippig sein!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (16. April 2010)

8-10h arbeit... das hab ich bei meinem Bike auch benötigt (allerdings mit Gabelservice xD)

bin gespannt


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. April 2010)

das ist aber nur die zeit fürs zusammenbauen, einstellen, wiegen, dokumentieren! für den rest, also auseinander nehmen, putzen, reparieren, servicen ( bremse, Hinterbau, Dämpfer,..), usw. hab ich nochmal mehr zeit gebraucht...kann kein mensch zahlen sowas 

-ach: und bunt wirds  -


----------



## Groudon (16. April 2010)

Dafür gibt die Zeit jedem Bike mehr Wert als ein fertig im Laden stehendes jemals für einen haben kann.


----------



## trek 6500 (16. April 2010)

....sticker fand ich mit 12 cool - jetzt mag ichs lieber clean


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mein Projekt wird!
> Heute kam der Rest meines Rades. ich hab alles da und baue auf. Nach den 4,5 Stunden die ich bis um kurz nach zehn dran verbracht hab werden wohl noch 4-5 folgen. dann stehts..
> 
> Bildchen
> ...



bin ja schon neugierig


----------



## PeterR (17. April 2010)

Endlich schaut mal wieder die Sonne raus 

Da mußte ich gleich morgens los.

Ein Bildchen von unterwegs...






Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## trek 6500 (17. April 2010)

..sehr schickes bike - der sattel sieht allerdings sofamässii g aus  p.s. was  ist  das für ein kleinetr oranger  hebel am lenker ???


----------



## PeterR (17. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..sehr schickes bike - der sattel sieht allerdings sofamässii g aus  p.s. was  ist  das für ein kleinetr oranger  hebel am lenker ???



Hallo und danke!

Wie der Sattel aussieht ist meinem Allerwertesten ziemlich wurscht 
Das ist mein heißgeliebter SQLab 602 

Der kleine "orange" Hebel ist der rot eloxierte Schalthebel vom Sram Trigger (X0).
(Siehe auch Schaltwerk). Leider haben sie beim eloxieren das rot nicht gut erwischt. Ist etwas zu hell. Hab schon überlegt, das ganze noch mal eloxieren zu lassen. Mal sehen...
Vielleicht über den Winter (den nächsten, jetzt fahr ich erst mal  )

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

was für ein tolles Wetter  !

Da ist für jeden was dabei ....

Ich habe eine schöne Tour mit TaunusHillHope gedreht ....







... mit herrlichem Weitblick ins Rhein-Main Gebiet.

Meine Frau hat ihre Fahrkünste  in einem Technikseminar (bei Harald Philipp) vertieft . Mal schauen was sie da für Tricks gelernt hat .


Und die Damen des Hauses haben sich's auch gut gehen lassen in der Sonne .




Morgen soll's wieder schön und da geht's auch wieder raus. Hoffe ihr hattet auch tolle Touren heute .

Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## noFlooder (17. April 2010)

Rahmen Modell 04, bis auf LRS und Brems/Schaltset wurde inzwischen alles ausgetauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (17. April 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hoffe ihr hattet auch tolle Touren heute .



ja sicher....



*muß ich mir heute 1km bevor ich wieder zu Hause bin das Schaltwerk abreißen..*




*18 Uhr und alle Läden längst geschlossen..*




*und Du redest von schönem Wetter morgen..*




*aber ich wär nicht beuze1..wenn ich da nicht noch was hätte..*




*der Sonntag kann kommen..*


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. April 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ja sicher....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auweia  .... na wenigstens hast Du Ersatz gehabt  . Mach schöne Fotos und lass ordentlich krachen (nur nicht das Schaltwerk).

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## the-village (17. April 2010)

Hab mein Cube gestern auch mal wieder über die Dirt strecke gejagt (ja, ich weiss eigentlich nicht geeignet ), naja keine Bilder gemacht wollte dann ein Video machen reißt mir die Kette 

Hatte aber Glück und mit der Schiebepower von 2 Kumpels kamen wir 5min vor Ladenschluss in einen nahegelegenen Bikeladen, der mir die Kette repariert hat

Jetzt hat die Kette 2 Glieder weniger, ist das schlimm? oder muss die Azahl der Glieder eine bestimmte sein, wenn ja warum?


----------



## fatz (17. April 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *aber ich wär nicht beuze1..wenn ich da nicht noch was hätte..*



wenn du nicht der beuze1, sondern der fatz waerst, haettest du eins im rucksack gehabt.
nicht, dass ich es schon mal gebraucht haette, aber 10min schrauben und weiter geht's.


----------



## fatz (17. April 2010)

the-village schrieb:


> Jetzt hat die Kette 2 Glieder weniger, ist das schlimm? oder muss die Anzahl der Glieder eine bestimmte sein, wenn ja warum?


schau mal, wie dein schaltwerk drinhaengt, wenn du "gross-gross" schaltest (vorsicht 
dabei). normal sollt die kette in der richtigen laenge sein. hol dir halt ein sram kettenschloss 
und bau 2 glieder von einen kettenrest rein. sowas sollt ein radladen rumliegen haben. sonst 
neue kette nehmen (brauchst eh irgendwann) und die 2 glieder runterzwicken. die sind eh 
immer zu lang.


----------



## S.D. (18. April 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn du nicht der beuze1, sondern der fatz waerst, haettest du eins im rucksack gehabt.
> nicht, dass ich es schon mal gebraucht haette, aber 10min schrauben und weiter geht's.



Ich hab auch immer ein Ersatzschaltauge dabei.
Und wer weiß, wie lange CUBE braucht um ein Ersatzschaltauge zu liefern, der hat zumindest eins zuhause liegen.

Gruß


----------



## MilkyWayne (18. April 2010)

hachja heute komm ich leider wieder nicht zum biken, selbs bei DEM genialen wetter... 

dafür gehts heut klettern  mal schaun vielleicht hab ich trotzdem bilder für euch


----------



## beuze1 (18. April 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> sondern der fatz waerst, haettest du eins im rucksack gehabt.



*nicht vergessen
einen Schlauch, Ersatzspeiche, Flickzeug, Schaltzug, Bremsbeläge,
Bremshebel, Nietdrücker, Kettenschloss einschließlich dem Werkzeug um alle
Schrauben zu lösen bzw anzuziehn..

und das alles auf der 40km Hausrunde wo ich selten weiter wie 10-15 km von
der heimischen Werkstatt entfernt bin....
*
*ja sicher..*

mir reicht da *DAS* und der *6er*


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2010)

neues oder altes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (18. April 2010)

altes vom Kumpel..


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2010)

Hoi Beuze

behalte meine Laufräder. Brauche zukünftig ein Radl für die Stadt .... 

Sorry


----------



## wuerfelfreund (18. April 2010)

hallo zusammen!!! war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs im Steinbruch... Leider kam ich nicht weit da der Wachschutz mir nen Platzverweis erteilte . Naja, die Jungs hätten ja auch mal nen freies Wochenende verdient bei dem schönen Wetter. 









hab trotzdem meinen Spass gehabt...wetter war super und die Leute alle gut drauf. außer die zwei die arbeiten mussten


----------



## beuze1 (18. April 2010)

* diese Isländer haben doch glatt mein beuze-hoch verschleiert..*


----------



## maggo86 (18. April 2010)

hey bei dem wetter hab ich doch glatt mal etwas bergtraining gemacht;allerdings hab ich nach dreimal hoch vorne platt bekommen und dann gings nach hause--->zu fuss









--->beim nächsten mal denk ich mit sicherheit an flickzeugs!!!!!weil 6km heim laufen brauch ich nicht mehr unbedingt^^


----------



## Dämon__ (18. April 2010)

@maggo86  Da hattest du bestimmt wieder mit dem Gedanken gespielt auf Schlauchlos umzusteigen. 

Von gestern Saarschleifenmarathon Vorfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (18. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> @maggo86  Da hattest du bestimmt wieder mit dem Gedanken gespielt auf Schlauchlos umzusteigen.



jojo.....du sagst es^^!wobei schlauchlos wäre ja selbst mit flickzeug doof gewesen;da hätt eich auch müssen schieben;außer ich hätte ne neue pelle dabei gehabt!


----------



## Dämon__ (18. April 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> jojo.....du sagst es^^!wobei schlauchlos wäre ja selbst mit flickzeug doof gewesen;da hätt eich auch müssen schieben;außer ich hätte ne neue pelle dabei gehabt!



Wenn du Tubeless mit Milch fahren würdest wäre dir das erst gar nicht passiert.


----------



## Organspänder (18. April 2010)

Musste heute bei dem herrlichen Wetter arbeiten
trotzdem noch eine schnelle Runde gedreht


----------



## Cinema-DD (18. April 2010)




----------



## PeterR (18. April 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> 
> mir reicht da DAS und der 6er
> *


*


Hallo beuze!

Mit dem "6er" kommst Du nur nicht weit. Der ist nicht nur schwerer als der "5er", sondern auch noch für M8er - Schrauben. Und davon hat das Cube relativ wenig. Meines Wissen nämlich gar keine 

>>>Sorry, musste sein <<<

Nette Grüße

Peter*


----------



## Dämon__ (18. April 2010)

@Cinema-DD mach mal das Bild kleiner, das ist ja grausam!


----------



## marco_m (18. April 2010)

Kontrollgang gemacht, Hometrails befinden sich in einem herrvorragenden Zustand 
Frisch revidierte Kindshock funktioniert wieder traumhaft 

Hoffe ihr hattet auch Spass ..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. April 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> ..allerdings hab ich nach dreimal hoch vorne platt bekommen und dann gings nach hause--->zu fuss
> --->beim nächsten mal denk ich mit sicherheit an flickzeugs!!!!!weil 6km heim laufen brauch ich nicht mehr unbedingt^^


Ja die Erfahrung musste ich leider auch 3x in der vorigen Saison machen, seitdem hängt bei mir auch ´ne kleine Tasche mit dem Nötigsten unter dem Sattel... 
Allerdings isses dann auch gut, manche nehmen hier ja fast ein "Zweitrad" mit, weil ja alles irgendwie kaputt gehen kann  
@beuze
Dein Hoch ist im Osten noch voll am Wirken - also 21° C heute und Sonne satt machte schon einen Vorgeschmack auf den Sommer  Ideales Wetter, den neuen Dachträger endlich zu testen, da meine Tochter nun den Innenraum mit ihrem "Miniwürfel" belegt....so sind wir denn auch zu Dritt gemütlich an der Oder unterwegs gewesen....



Na ja, einen kleinen "Ausreißer" musste ich dann doch machen......sonst wäre es zu gemütlich geworden 



Alles in Allem - ein toller Tag! - die Investition in den "Dachträger" hat sich also schon gelohnt.
@Cinema-DD
Alu gegen Plaste - wie unfair  und ein wenig kleiner wäre echt nicht schlecht, aber sonst  Motiv


----------



## dirkbalzer (18. April 2010)

Bin heute auch endlich aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht.
Nochmal bißchen Öl drüber und Pumpe gesucht und los gehts.







Allerdings habe ich relativ schnell wieder den Heimweg angetreten. Mein Ar*** tut weh :O


----------



## regenrohr (18. April 2010)

heute auch mal wieder bisschen geradelt...






war nicht immer ganz "allein"








sepalot schrieb:


> [...]Immer diese Fern-Analytiker .



das geht in meinen Augen eher in Richtung Trail (allerdings beide recht kurz):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. April 2010)

dirkbalzer schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich relativ schnell wieder den Heimweg angetreten. Mein Ar*** tut weh :O


Schickes Teil - schicke Farbe....aber was ist Dir im Winterschlaf nur angetan worden  von ein paar Kilometer biken (und dann noch Fully!!!!) tut einem doch nicht gleich der Allerwerteste weh     und wenn doch, in der Regel erst am nächsten Tag


----------



## dirkbalzer (18. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Schickes Teil - schicke Farbe....aber was ist Dir im Winterschlaf nur angetan worden  von ein paar Kilometer biken (und dann noch Fully!!!!) tut einem doch nicht gleich der Allerwerteste weh     und wenn doch, in der Regel erst am nächsten Tag



hehe Bin halt ein kleines Sensibelchen


----------



## steepcoastbiker (18. April 2010)

Thats Cuby

I  it

Grüße von der Ostseeinsel Usedom


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ach was für ein herrliches Wetter . Nach dem meine Frau gestern Fahrtechniktraining beim Harld Philipp hatte, waren wir Jungs heute dran. Hat sich gelohnt. 

Danach musste ich aber noch eine kleine Runde drehen ... Ganz hinten kann man den Feldberg erkennen.









Ran an die Hometrails ....




Eschenhahn mit Blick in den Hochtaunus im Hintergrund. 




Aber ich sehe schon. Ihr hattet heute genauso viel Spaß wie ich.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## sepalot (18. April 2010)

Hallo,

heut mal wieder Bilder vom Würfel . War zwar die lezte Zeit mitm Würfel unterwegs, habe aber selber keine Bilder gemacht (zumindest hab ich se noch nicht) . Das Beuze-Hoch wahr den ganzen Tag auch bei uns unterwegs . War heute mal aufm Ochsenkopf unterwegs.







Bääää, es gibt noch Schnee :kotz:!






Da friert sich ja das Fritzz die Reifen ab - ist es im Moment gar nicht mehr gewöhnt. Vorallem, weils da oben gut 17°C hatte.






Gute Fernsicht heute .




































Wer da nur die ganzen Steine rumgeschmissen hat ?






Die Downhill-/ Freeride-Strecke war noch gesperrt ...






... also gings erst die Skipiste zur Hälfte runter und dann den Wanderweg, entlang der Piste. Schön trocken . Da flogen die Wurzeln und Steinblöcke nur so unter einem weg.












lg
sepalot


----------



## linkespurfahrer (18. April 2010)

Guten Abend an alle Würfelfreunde,

nachdem ich diese Woche über 430km gefahren bin hat sich heute eine gescheite Situation für hübsche Bilder ergeben:

In der Nähe von Lübben/Spreewald








Meine liebe Freundin:




Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## KayOs (18. April 2010)

3/4 cube...


----------



## KayOs (18. April 2010)

steepcoastbiker schrieb:


> Thats Cuby
> 
> I  it
> 
> Grüße von der Ostseeinsel Usedom



da war ich auch


----------



## Vincy (18. April 2010)

dirkbalzer schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich relativ schnell wieder den Heimweg angetreten. Mein Ar*** tut weh :O


 

Ja, der Sattel fizik Tundra ist schon recht hart.
Habe den auch bei meinem AMS PRO ausgetauscht, gegen einen Nisene (von einem Rotwild).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (18. April 2010)

*Ich habe heute **diese Tour **ausprobiert * 

*Ich bin unter anderem über den Jakobsweg, den Glaubensweg und den Besinnungsweg gefahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Erstes Ziel: die Bernharduskapelle*






*Blick von der Bernharduskapelle ins Tal. Da unten muss ich hin*  





*Der Weg von der Reiterleskapelle zum Franz-Keller-Haus hat´s in sich  Der wird weiter oben saumäßig steil *





*Uups, wer kommt denn da angeflogen? *





*Und bevor es zurück geht, noch kurz die Seegler bewundert *





*Noch ein Blick zurück und dann geht´s heim *





*Hoffe, ihr hattet alle einen schönen Sonntag und konntet das schöne Wetter genießen *


----------



## Domokun (18. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen 

 So, mein erster Beitrag, nachdem ich schon ein wenig mitgelesen habe.
 Ich habe mir letzte Woche nach langem Gegrübel und Gelese dann mein erstes Cube geholt: ein Ltd CC 2010 ists geworden 

Nachdem sich mein Billig-Outlet-MTB vor zwei Jahren mit Achsbruch verabschiedet hatte und ich eigentlich vom ersten Tag an nur Ärger damit hatte, hoffe ich, dass ich mit dem Würfel etwas mehr Freude haben werde 

Ich war erst etwas skeptisch, was den Rahmen angeht, weil ich gelesen hatte, dass zumindest bei den 2009er Modellen der "billigere" (sicher nicht schlechte!) Acid-Rahmen verbaut wird. Ich hab natürlich keinen blassen Schimmer, wo der Unterschied zwischen single- und double-butted ist  Aber ich wollte für das Geld auch kein Blender-Rad, bei dem nur die Schaltung und Kurbel beeindruckt 

Zum Glück ist auf dem Rahmen ein Schild, das verrät, dass es ein double-butted "SuperLite"-Rahmen ist 

Kurz: alles Bestens, jetzt muss ich nur noch mountainbiken lernen  Mit 31... naja, besser spät als nie 

Schöne Grüße,

Markus

edit: jetzt weiß ich auch ungefähr, was "xy-butted" bedeutet


----------



## _zieGe (18. April 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ja, der Sattel fizik Tundra ist schon recht hart.
> Habe den auch bei meinem AMS PRO ausgetauscht, gegen einen Nisene (von einem Rotwild).



Also ich muss sagen der Tundra is genial, bin sonst vom RR Speci Toupé gewöhnt dagegen is der sehr bequem.

Aso und damit die Bilderpozilei ni meckert 










Grüße Christian


----------



## Cinema-DD (19. April 2010)

...Okay... Sorry nochmal


----------



## fatz (19. April 2010)

es gibt sie also noch, die schnellste pappe der welt 
lang keinen mehr gesehen.


----------



## Dämon__ (19. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich habe heute **diese Tour **ausprobiert *



habe mal in deine Touren geschaut, fährst in etwa einen Schnitt wie ich  aber da hast du eine Tour drin die über 1 Tag ging, die bist du doch nicht durch gefahren oder?
Sonst nenne ich dich ab sofort ...verrate ich dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (19. April 2010)

vom Staubzucker am Donnerstag









war heute nichts mehr zu sehen. Blick zur Station Seegrube und rechts oben Hafelekar





Mit anschließender verdienter Jause auf der Bodensteiner Alm




Schöne Grüße aus Innsbruck!


----------



## Ryo (19. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich habe heute **diese Tour **ausprobiert *
> 
> *Ich bin unter anderem über den Jakobsweg, den Glaubensweg und den Besinnungsweg gefahren
> 
> ...


Also wer die Tour gemacht hat, kennt sich in unsrem Revier mäßig aus  Die schönsten Dinge wurden weggelassen bzw rauf anstatt runter gefahren.
Wenn du mal wieder vorbeikommst, gib doch bescheid


----------



## barbarissima (19. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> habe mal in deine Touren geschaut, fährst in etwa einen Schnitt wie ich  aber da hast du eine Tour drin die über 1 Tag ging, die bist du doch nicht durch gefahren oder?
> Sonst nenne ich dich ab sofort ...verrate ich dann.


*Nein  *Ich bin natürlich viel viel schneller   


Ryo schrieb:


> Also wer die Tour gemacht hat, kennt sich in unsrem Revier mäßig aus  Die schönsten Dinge wurden weggelassen bzw rauf anstatt runter gefahren.
> Wenn du mal wieder vorbeikommst, gib doch bescheid


 
Habe ich mir auch gedacht. Die Gurkerei durch den Wald war schon sehr beschaulich  
Aber ab Bernharduskapelle fand ich es schön  Da bin ich dann auch ein ganzes Stück anders gefahren


----------



## unocz (19. April 2010)




----------



## Cube42 (19. April 2010)

Hier mein neues Rad fährt sich klasse


----------



## linusb (19. April 2010)

unocz schrieb:


>


....ah, ja... Münz und Annebos... und rechts noch ganz klein der Trifels.
Ein schönes Revier  Da werden Erinnerungen wach...


----------



## unocz (19. April 2010)

linusb schrieb:


> ....ah, ja... Münz und Annebos... und rechts noch ganz klein der Trifels.
> Ein schönes Revier  Da werden Erinnerungen wach...




ja ein wahres trailparadies


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. April 2010)

Domokun schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> So, mein erster Beitrag, nachdem ich schon ein wenig mitgelesen habe.
> Ich habe mir letzte Woche nach langem Gegrübel und Gelese dann mein erstes Cube geholt: ein Ltd CC 2010 ists geworden


Gratuliere und willkommen im Cube, ähm Club. Schönes Teil - waren die CC Modelle nicht früher Schwarz/Weiß...jedenfalls ist die Farbgebung fast noch besser 


Domokun schrieb:


> ...hoffe ich, dass ich mit dem Würfel etwas mehr Freude haben werde


Ganz sicher - schau Dich hier um, alles glückliche und zufriedene Würfeltreiber  - im Ernst, ich denke ´ne gute Wahl 


Domokun schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich nur noch mountainbiken lernen  Mit 31... naja, besser spät als nie


Das ist die richtige Einstellung  

@all - sehr schöne Bilder.....da geniesst man den Abend ....
@linkespurfahrer - sieht ja aus wie hier an den Oderwiesen...sicher das Ihr in Lübben gewesen seid...


----------



## trek 6500 (19. April 2010)

@bärbel : ...und , bist du nun erleuchtet ...     
..ich war auch unterwegs - aber ohne würfel - viell. darf das weiss trotzdem  kurz hallo sagen ----heheh !!


----------



## Beorn (19. April 2010)

@ trek6500: Transalp Stoker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michelix (19. April 2010)

das wetter einfach herrlich
so könnt es bleiben


----------



## trek 6500 (19. April 2010)

@beorn : jepp


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..ich war auch unterwegs - aber ohne würfel - viell. darf das weiss trotzdem kurz hallo sagen ----heheh !!


Aber sicher - schaut doch gut aus  Und was Rennräder hier dürfen, dürfen MTB´s schon lange  PS: Nix gegen die RR hier 


michelix schrieb:


> das wetter einfach herrlich
> so könnt es bleiben


In der Tat - und ja, auch ich war heute unterwegs...und wenn alle hier Bilder hinterlassen, darf ich bestimmt auch:
Zuerst die Rehe besucht, dann die Bäume gerettet....



....weiter die Fische beobachtet und Schmetterlinge gegrüßt....



...abschließend den Schwänen zugewunken!



Ein rundum toller grün/weißer Tag also


----------



## Beorn (19. April 2010)

Dann sind meine Augen von dem Tag lesen in der Bib noch nicht ganz ruiniert.

Ich hab die Bilder von meiner Schönbuchtour gestern. Auch dort kann man Höhenmeter sammeln, man muss nur fünfmal hoch fahrn, um immer wieder neue Trails runterzufahren.

Neuland auf einer Pipelinetrasse, mein Würfel kriegt langsam die standesgemäße Staubpatina :





Von Quelle zu Quelle immer am Hang entlang, mal fahrbar und mal mit Treppe hoch


----------



## barbarissima (19. April 2010)

*@kati:*
Habe die ganze Fahrt über mit singenden Pilgerströmen gerechnet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Schönes Bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*@michelix:*
Tafel Tour klingt nach viel gutem Essen und kleiner Verdauungstour zwischenrein


----------



## deathmetal (19. April 2010)

Ja, das Wetter war heute echt Hammer. 
Hab dann gleich mal ne längere Tour mit meinem GTC Race gemacht und muss sagen, auch auf unwegsameren Pfaden echt super das Bike. 

Hab aber leider keine Bilder, nehm da nie ne Cam mit. 
Macht ihr die immer mitm Handy??


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. April 2010)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Hab aber leider keine Bilder, nehm da nie ne Cam mit.Macht ihr die immer mitm Handy??


Ich denke sowohl als auch ist hier im Forum vertreten.
Guck Dir manche Fotos an - das schafft kaum eine Handycam.....
aber meine Bilder von heute sind z.B. mit dem Handy. Hat 3.2 Mill. Pix/carl zeiss-objektiv und geht sofort ohne Bearbeitung hochzuladen...Bilder die ich mit richtiger Cam gemacht hatte - musste ich extra danach wieder "runterbearbeiten". Die sahen dann auch nicht besser aus  
Wozu also der "Aufwand" - und des Handy ist halt immer dabei 
Aber bei manchen Motiven / Gegenden hier würde ich auch lieber ´ne Kompakte mitnehmen, einfach der Landschaft wegen...da gehen sicher auch einige der Fotos ins private "Album"  für die Enkel....


----------



## maggo86 (19. April 2010)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Macht ihr die immer mitm Handy??



ja^^

heute auch wieder unterwegs.....unser wald ist geschädigt vom sturm...man muss auf manchen trails immer wieder absteigen;das nervt auf dauer!...hey auch wir haben was spirituelles mitten im wald......


----------



## deathmetal (19. April 2010)

Dann muss ich öfter mal absteigen und n paar Bilder machen 

Übrigens, immer sehr schöne Bilder hier!!
Bei mir is leider nicht grade der nächste Weg zu den passenden Bikerouten 
Aber das hilft dem Training auch wieder, wenn man estmal "anfahren" muss *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (19. April 2010)

naja so oft mach ich das auch nicht;bin ja kein fotograf sondern mtbler;sonst hätte ich das geld in eine bessere kamera investiert^^...nein spass bei seite handy ist immer dabei und wenn pause angesagt ist und die umgebung passt gibts ein foto....ansonsten wird gefahren


@deathmetal : also so coole landschaften wie bei den fotos von "nen" hier im thread habe ich auch nicht vor der haustür(um in solchen bergen zu biken muss ich auch zunächst mal gute 200km überbrücken) aber verstecken muss sich unser wald auch nicht


----------



## michelix (19. April 2010)

@barbarissima


> Tafel Tour klingt nach viel gutem Essen und kleiner Verdauungstour zwischenrein



nee leider nichts am weg, musste warten bis ich daheim bin, war aber auch nicht schlimm. der grill war schon an und der tisch gedeckt. ein traum


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. April 2010)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Bei mir is leider nicht grade der nächste Weg zu den passenden Bikerouten


Hey maggo86 triffts in Allem voll auf den Kopf - biken und hier und da mal ein Bild machen. 
Und Bikerpfade sind "immer" irgendwo vor der Haustür  wenn auch nicht gleich die Alpen  Selbst "Großstädter" wie die Berliner hier haben "Ihre" Gegenden irgendwo am Stadtrand / im Stadpark usw. gefunden. 
Auch ich habe erst die eine oder andere Strecke beim biken selbst entdeckt, als Autofahrer guckt man doch ganz anders.......also Kopf hoch, und immer schön biken & die Sinne offen halten 
Freuen uns auf Deine ersten Fotos


----------



## Mkkminimog (19. April 2010)

Hallo Biker,

war auch gestern unterwegs. Hier ein paar Bilder von meiner Tour.
Auf der "Hohen Strasse" zur Ronneburg




Fernsichten vom Tourziel



Nicht mehr weit...



Grüsse
Mkkminimog


----------



## Beorn (19. April 2010)

Hab die Kamera am Rucksackschultergurt, vergess aber immer anzuhalten und zu knipsen. Wenn ich fahr, dann fahr ich!


----------



## Domokun (20. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Aber sicher - schaut doch gut aus  Und was Rennräder hier dürfen, dürfen MTB´s schon lange  PS: Nix gegen die RR hier
> 
> In der Tat - und ja, auch ich war heute unterwegs...und wenn alle hier Bilder hinterlassen, darf ich bestimmt auch:
> 
> ...



Danke erstmal für das nette Willkommen Spurhalter  Tolle Landschaft, tolles Rad! Ich muss sagen, dass ich ein wenig neidisch bin, grün-weiß sieht einfach kewl aus  Meinen Kommentar zu Acid-Rahmen nehm ich schnell wieder zurück, nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass es bei den Rahmen-Unterschieden eher um Leichtbau als um Stabilität geht ... ich bin halt 1,90m und wiege ~100kg, da macht man sich halt erstmal Sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (20. April 2010)

@ Domokun: Mach Dir wegen der Stabilität des LTD Rahmens keine Sorgen. Bei mir sind zwei in Gebrauch, meine Frau hat wegen mir mit Biken angefangen und prügelt seitdem eins über alles was so rumliegt und ich hab mir nach meinem "Youngtimer" Gary Fisher auch eines geholt. Ich bring nackisch 95+kg auf die Waage und es sind eher die Laufräder, die mal einer Überholung bedürfen, als dass was am Rahmen wäre. Ich finde ja sowieso, dass die LTDs unterschätzt werden. Klar ist's noch kein schickes Reaction, aber man kann klasse damit Touren und es ist ein wenig aufs Gewicht geachtet. Nur die Rahmenbeschränkung auf eine 160mm Scheibe find ich störend, ich würde gerne hinten an vorne angleichen (siehe meine Bilder), denn Bremsleistung kann man nie genug dabei haben!


----------



## noFlooder (20. April 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> @ Domokun: Mach Dir wegen der Stabilität des LTD Rahmens keine Sorgen. Bei mir sind zwei in Gebrauch, meine Frau hat wegen mir mit Biken angefangen und prügelt seitdem eins über alles was so rumliegt und ich hab mir nach meinem "Youngtimer" Gary Fisher auch eines geholt. Ich bring nackisch 95+kg auf die Waage und es sind eher die Laufräder, die mal einer Überholung bedürfen, als dass was am Rahmen wäre. Ich finde ja sowieso, dass die LTDs unterschätzt werden. Klar ist's noch kein schickes Reaction, aber man kann klasse damit Touren und es ist ein wenig aufs Gewicht geachtet. Nur die Rahmenbeschränkung auf eine 160mm Scheibe find ich störend, ich würde gerne hinten an vorne angleichen (siehe meine Bilder), denn Bremsleistung kann man nie genug dabei haben!




Erstmal, wo im Schönbuch hast du die Bilder gemacht. Ich wusst zwar, die Bilder zuerst gesehen, dass es irgendwie der Schönbuch sein muss, aber kA wo.
Und zu LTD
Mein LTD5 von 04 (bzw 03 geliefert) hat Sachen ausgehalten, alter Schwede. Selbst mit zeitweise 120kg Gesamtgewicht sind die Laufräder und Rahmen noch top. Und das nach fast 7 Jahren.


----------



## beuze1 (20. April 2010)

*war Brötchen holen..




ich hab noch Zeit...Schatzi schläft ja gern länger..




das der Bäcker auch so abseits Wohnen muß..




die Preisliste hängt auch noch nicht aus..




am Ende der Brücke 




ist die Backstube..


*


----------



## idworker (20. April 2010)

@beuze1: na du altes Haus schön, dass du Brötchen holst. Bitte für Samstag 6 Stück und bitte gegen 07:00 Uhr liefern.

Aber im ernst, wir fahren mit dem MTB am Samstag um den Bodensee, Mittagspause dann in Lindau.....

Grüße
Uwe


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. April 2010)

Domokun schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> So, mein erster Beitrag, nachdem ich schon ein wenig mitgelesen habe.
> Ich habe mir letzte Woche nach langem Gegrübel und Gelese dann mein erstes Cube geholt: ein Ltd CC 2010 ists geworden



Cool, wo kann man die den holen ? Ich mußte bis jetzt immer bezahlen 




Domokun schrieb:


> Kurz: alles Bestens, jetzt muss ich nur noch mountainbiken lernen  Mit 31... naja, besser spät als nie



Ach das klappt schon.....


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2010)

@ Dämon

Bin am WE im Saarland (Vater hat B'Day) wollte entweder Samstag oder Sonntag eine kleine Tour fahren (Mein Fitnessstand ist ein einzige Katastrophe). Ist die Tour hier gut zu finden??

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.2843.html

Gruss
s.


----------



## Steffke (20. April 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> Aber im ernst, wir fahren mit dem MTB am Samstag um den Bodensee, Mittagspause dann in Lindau.....
> 
> Grüße
> Uwe



Um den Bodensee, an einem Tag? Mir schien das so schon recht viel, aber google hat meine Erwartungen noch getoppt.. 273 km 
Fahrt bestimmt ned komplett drum herum oder?


----------



## Dämon__ (20. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Dämon
> 
> Bin am WE im Saarland (Vater hat B'Day) wollte entweder Samstag oder Sonntag eine kleine Tour fahren (Mein Fitnessstand ist ein einzige Katastrophe). Ist die Tour hier gut zu finden??
> 
> ...



Das ist aber schön das du in das schönste Bundesland kommst 
Die Tour ist von Norbert und ist ganz gut zu finden ich habe eine Ähnlich Runde nach Dagstuhl meine Runde geht aber noch über Noswendel und in den Lückner aber das wird dir zu heftig sein.
Wenn du willst kann ich dir ja was lockeres zusammenstellen, musst mir nur sagen von wo du Starten möchtest.
Bin Sonntag in Badbergzabern zur CTF sonst wäre ich mit dir gefahren.


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2010)

DankDanke

ich werde mir die Tour mal ausdrucken und versuchen mit der KArte und dem Ausdruck zu finden .... vielleicht schaffe ich es ja das IPhone damit zu befruchten  

Ich habe nicht so vile Zeit deswegen ist die Runde gerade lang genug 

Gruss
S.


----------



## speedstar2709 (20. April 2010)

So möchte nun auch mal einn paar Fotos von meinem Bike einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (20. April 2010)

..und , wo isses ?????


----------



## speedstar2709 (20. April 2010)

ja komme nicht zurecht hilfste mir? weiss nicht wo ich das foto hochladen kann


----------



## noFlooder (20. April 2010)

Im Internet!


----------



## speedstar2709 (20. April 2010)

und wie??? möchte die fotos an meinen beitrag hängen nur sag mir bitte wie


----------



## kube (20. April 2010)

- bild aufrufen
- rechte maustaste klicken => grafik anzeigen
- adresse der grafik markieren und kopieren
- im antwortfenster das icon "grafik einfügen"  anklicken (klein, gelb, mit berg + sonne drauf)
- im popup url der grafik einfügen
- auf ok drücken


----------



## barbarissima (20. April 2010)

Bild ins Album hochladen, anklicken und dann unten den BBCode einblenden. Jetzt kopierst du noch den Code vom großen Bild und fügst ihn in deine Antwort ein - bingo


----------



## FWck (20. April 2010)

Ansonsten gehste in deine Fotos, auf dein Album, hierher hochladen, Bild auswählen und hochladen, dann unter bem Bild auf BBC-Code einblenden und den BBC-Code fürs große Bild markieren, den anschließend hier einfügen.

Bärbel war schneller


----------



## speedstar2709 (20. April 2010)

bild wo aufrufen???


----------



## barbarissima (20. April 2010)

Bei der Technik musst du es bei Photobucket oder so gespeichert haben 

*@FCwk:*
Haha, ich war Erster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedstar2709 (20. April 2010)

Mal schaun ob es so klappt


----------



## maggo86 (20. April 2010)

speedstar2709 schrieb:


> Mal schaun ob es so klappt



hat geklappt^^......cooles bike by the way obwohl es nicht von der schokoladenseite fotografiert wurde wie andere jetzt bestimmt wieder sagen werden^^.....ich finds cool...rot und schwarz einfach cool!


----------



## speedstar2709 (20. April 2010)

Na dann kann ich ja doppelt froh sein


----------



## barbarissima (20. April 2010)

*Sehr schönes Stereo*






Das ist das Schöne an den schwarzen Rahmen, da kann man farblich so schöne Sachen machen. Die roten und weißen Akzente kommen richtig gut


----------



## maggo86 (20. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Sehr schönes Stereo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja das stimmt.......sieht man ja an deinen laufrädern,die passen ja als wäre es schon eh und je so gewesen.....


----------



## barbarissima (20. April 2010)

Danke schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KayOs (20. April 2010)

feierabend, sonne und noch ne runde biken was will man mehr???


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2010)

irgendwie finde ich es nicht so stimmig .... 
vielleicht den Steuersatz in schwarz (oder weiss) und dafür die hintere Bremse in schwarz (oder rot)


----------



## speedstar2709 (20. April 2010)

Danke für deine ehrliche Meinung. Aber in 1. Linie muss es ja mir gefallen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. April 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ...*das der Bäcker auch so abseits Wohnen muß..*


Sei froh, denn zu Fuß wäre ja nun auch wieder öde....bei der schönen Landschaft...is des Rad´l ja genau dis Richtige  


Domokun schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für das nette Willkommen Spurhalter  ...Tolle Landschaft, tolles Rad!....





Domokun schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich ein wenig neidisch bin, grün-weiß sieht einfach kewl aus


Yepp - gefällt mir auf den Freilandfotos nun selber immer wieder gut - obwohl ich auch vorher immer auf die Bikes der anderen "neidisch" war, das ist das schöne am Forum, man wird "Kellerbefreit" und gleich wirkt das Rad ganz anders  aber Deins ist doch auch mehr als Klasse, mache mal ein paar schöne Fotos in freier Wildbahn & Du erkennst es nicht wieder 
Der ganze "Rest" ist längst vergeben und verziehen 

Heute bis zum Abend hin Glück gehabt - noch ganz schön & trocken gewesen, dazu endlich mal einen Tag frei gehabt 
Also den rasch in der frühe "Packesel" beladen...



...und ab ins sogenannte "Flachland"  der näheren Umgebung....



...von den kleinen Bächlein zu den Kanälen...(Oder-Spree-Kanal)...



....zur Schleuse....



..und wieder zurück, mit der Möglichkeit einer kleinen Pause...



...hey, was ist denn das - werde ich schon vom  "abgeholt"?



...puh, meine Zeit scheint noch nicht gekommen, der ist doch echt weitergefahren....



Also ab nach Hause & auf die nächste Tour gefreut 
PS: Werde das Wetter vermissen, es stürmt und gießt hier schon 

@kayOs - 
im Grunde nix, aber der Tisch sieht ja so leer aus  wo ist denn das  ?


----------



## thilli (20. April 2010)

@speedstar 2709

Die Kette und das Hauptrohr sind ja total verrostet...solltest dem guten Stück mal ein klein wenig Öl spendieren.


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2010)

speedstar2709 schrieb:


> Danke für deine ehrliche Meinung. Aber in 1. Linie muss es ja mir gefallen



dem kann ich nur zustimmen  viel Spass damit


----------



## KayOs (20. April 2010)

@spurhalter: das war zu dem zeitpunkt schon geleert und wir waren abfahrbereit


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. April 2010)

KayOs schrieb:


> @spurhalter: das war zu dem zeitpunkt schon geleert und wir waren abfahrbereit


 
 mit 0,8 pro Mille, aber der Führerschein ist ja nicht in Gefahr, wie ich dem Aufkleber entnehmen kann  - schöne Bikes & gut getroffen...


----------



## no name2606 (20. April 2010)

endlich bin ich fertig mit meinem ams125 07 16"
hat lange gedauert (fast zwei jahre).
fotos stelle ich am wochenende rein.
hoffe das wir schönes wetter haben.


----------



## no name2606 (20. April 2010)

sorry doppel post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (20. April 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> Aber im ernst, wir fahren mit dem MTB am Samstag um den Bodensee,



*davon würde ich abraten..ist doch nur öde..
*


----------



## idworker (21. April 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *davon würde ich abraten..ist doch nur öde..
> *



ne ne, wir sind mit sechs Mann unterwegs da gibt ne Menge Spaß und schafft eine genial Grundlage. Immerhin sind es (ohne den Untersee) 187km. Deswegen keine Spur von öde oder so. Start ist um 07:15 Uhr in Radolfzell und gegen 17:00 Uhr sollten wir incl. Mittagspause wieder zurück sein. Die Jahre davor hat es immer tip top geklappt. Ist bei uns schon kultig, die Seeumrundung mit dem MTB.

best regards  Uwe


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2010)

Na dann viel Spass


----------



## Beorn (21. April 2010)

Um den Bodensee rum ist doch lustig, lustige Truppe und dann Kette rechts und Druck.

Wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2010)

Nee ich würd lieber denein oder anderen Einkehrschwung machen


----------



## dusi__ (21. April 2010)

speedstar2709 schrieb:


> Mal schaun ob es so klappt



*sabber* so in etwa soll meins auch aussehen (morgen isses endlich soweit woohooo ). nur halt in rot / schwarz ohne weiss. sehr sehr geiles bike!


----------



## KayOs (21. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> mit 0,8 pro Mille, aber der Führerschein ist ja nicht in Gefahr, wie ich dem Aufkleber entnehmen kann  - schöne Bikes & gut getroffen...



auto wird nur gefahren wenns nicht anders geht is einfach zu nervig
und ein strafzettel liegt auch noch irgendwo rum 3 punkte und 100 flocken so ein mist... sollte eigentlich mal ne neue gabel werden...


----------



## Colawolf (21. April 2010)

noch ein paar bilder von meinem schnellen besenstiel


----------



## regenrohr (21. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin am WE im Saarland (Vater hat B'Day) wollte entweder Samstag oder Sonntag eine kleine Tour fahren (Mein Fitnessstand ist ein einzige Katastrophe). Ist die Tour hier gut zu finden??
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.2843.html



ist recht einfach zu finden, bin sie auch letztes Jahr mal, allerdings altmodisch nach Karte, nachgefahren. Einfache Strecke, leider ohne richtigen Spassfaktor, kann man aber ganz gemütlich fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. April 2010)

KayOs schrieb:


> ...3 punkte und 100 flocken so ein mist... sollte eigentlich mal ne neue gabel werden...


Ja, so etwas ist zum  - aber für die 3 Punkte hättest Du im Bikeshop eh´ nix Gscheites bekommen & sich wegen der verbleibenden 100 flocken aufregen  - sitze es aus! Bald schon ist es vergessen 


Colawolf schrieb:


> noch ein paar bilder von meinem schnellen besenstiel


Immer wieder imposant! Mir persönlich gefällt es ganz in schwarz auch irgendwie besser, sieht sonst so wie nach dem "falschen Ersatzteil" gegriffen aus - ist aber eh immer ´ne Geschmackssache & soll keinerlei allgemeine Wertung darstellen. Bei einigen kam es ja auch schon sher gut an  mit der weißen Gabel.
Sorry for nix pics - aber hier hagelt es heute andauernd und ist bibberkalt  - wenn man schon mal frei hat, ist doch zum


----------



## speedstar2709 (21. April 2010)

Die Pedale sind von CB und zwar Mallet 2


----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2010)

@spuri : tu´mir doch mal nen grossen gefallen (ernst gemeint ...du weisst schon.. :mach beim bike mal die stütze auf normalhöhe  raus , den vorbau ein bissi runter , die ganzen roten lämpchen und gedöns ab , stell es in ne schöne landschaft und mach mal so´n bild davon !!!!!!!! wenn du mal lust und zeit hast ... DANKE !!!! glg , k.


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2010)

So, mal nachgewogen 

AMS 125 = 14.04 kg*




Fritzz The one = 15.29 kg**




*Gewicht incl.Rücklicht 
**Gewicht incl. Dreck


----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2010)

...is für das frizz doch ´n gutes gewicht . meine bcr`wiegen auch 15(twilite) und 15,2 (601) zum tragen recht schwer , beim fahren - auch begrauf - durchaus noch akteptabel !!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spuri : tu´mir doch mal nen grossen gefallen (ernst gemeint ...du weisst schon.. :mach beim bike mal die stütze auf normalhöhe  raus , den vorbau ein bissi runter , die ganzen roten lämpchen und gedöns ab , stell es in ne schöne landschaft und mach mal so´n bild davon !!!!!!!! wenn du mal lust und zeit hast ... DANKE !!!! glg , k.


Sag mal - liest Du hier eigentlich hier mit? Andere sind da einfach viel toleranter, da ist von tollem Bike und tollen Landschaften die Rede...andere schweigen vieleicht einfach...  
Warum schließt Du Dich nicht einfach einer der beiden Gruppen an? 
PS: War gerade auf der Suche nach einem passendem Vorbau & habe da sogar schon was gefunden. Wenn doch eventuell ein Neuer verbaut werden sollte - ziehe ich auch mal kurz am Sattel & lass kurz dis Gedöns verschwinden....versprochen. Für die Landschaft hier kann ich nix. 
Aber nur für 1 Bild  dann muss der Sattel wieder runter - will ja auch wieder nach Hause fahren ......und solange übe dich endlich in Toleranz, sonst gib es bald mal so richtigen Ärger  
Dann stelle ich den Sattel ganz rein, erhöhe den Vorbau auf Max., behänge das Bike mit allem was nicht da hingehört (z.B. Körbchen vom kleinen Pinken), stelle es vor eine grau geputzte Wand....und mache Fotos ohne Ende - die Du dann jeden Tag als pm bekommst, oder ich frage ob der "Rasende Besenstiel" hier wieder verkäuflich ist 
LG zurück



mzaskar schrieb:


> AMS 125 = 14.04 kg*
> *Gewicht incl.Rücklicht


Rücklicht? Kaaaatiiii.......noch so ein  
Nun will ich was lesen....sonst nehme ich dis ganze persönlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2010)

schnucki , du weisst doch , wie ichs mein !!    ich meinte auch nur , dass es mal 1 !!! bild gibt , wo man wirklich nur das acid in seiner ganz normalen schönheit sieht - eben so , wei ein mtb ausseh´n soll !!!! hat nix mir dir zu tun  was du ja wohl weisst !!! würde es halt gerne mal so seh´n - statt immer mit"angepasster" sitzposition , angepasster strassenaussattung , neben einem kinderbike , neben einem city rad .. na , so , wie die anderen bikes auf den bildern halt auch ... finde dein bike nämlich - vom grundsatz her - auch sehr nett - und gegen deine landschaft hab ich auch nix !!!!!!
und : toleranz hin oder her - ich kann mich da nicht auf eine der beiden genannten seiten schlagen ... finde das bike schön - aber nicht so , wie du es ablichtest . 
is NIX !!!! persönliches !!! ganz lieben gruss, die mecker- kati ....


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. April 2010)

erste Testfahrt mit meinem Projekt ist erfolgreich beendet 
Das einzige was mich stört ist die Tatsache, dass auf einmal mein Kolben der bremse hängt (naja, mal morgen danach schaun)..
Ich muss sagen, dass es schon was hat nen rad mal so ganz ohne knacken und sonstwas zu fahren  Rollt gut*, schaltet gut, gript gut, springt gut, bremst gut, quasi alles gut  

*rollt eigtl. sack schwer mit den deutlich über 15kg (nein noch kein genaues gewicht), aber wenigstens die lager laufen 





es steht wieder geputzt (!!) und alles neu und eingestellt aufm hof 





Alles neu 8)  (Kassette, Kette, diverse Schaltwerksschrauben, Röllchen, Laufrad und natürrlich brmsbeläge)





Ich muss mich an dieser stelle einfach mal für mein beharrliches Putzen loben! oke oke, da sieht man noch ein wenig dreck..aber viel ises nicht 





Individualismus! Heisst in diesem Fall einen roten Nippel 





Uphill (gabel noch absenken..)





und nach der erfolgreicehn bergabfahrt noch weitere Bilder..(wohl nicht trek 6500 frei, da sattel unten)





wie gesagt-..bunt ist der Trend - wirkt aber in echt wesenlich kuhler! (wems nicht gefällt - macht nix, ruhig sagen )






Ich bin so gutt wie zufrieden 
Partlist ist angehängt (vorerst die ohne gewichte, da ich diese erst noch überprüfen muss!) und naja..was sagt ihr, kann man das so lassen ?


----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2010)

ja, schööön !!!!! der rote lenker is mir biss´l too much ---- aber dir solls ja gefallen ! der niedrige sattel ist genehmigt - da bergab bild !!!! im gegensatz zum acid - bei dem is das immmer so.- wie fahren sich die marys ?? greez , kati


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. April 2010)

schwer  Aber dafür mit viel grip  und mit den neuen Felgen auch mit 1,5 bar auf verblockten, schnellen trail teilen problemlos 
Der lenker wirkt auf dem bild zu grell..ist eigtl. eher ein dunkles rot, auf dem bild schneit nur die sonne drauf..


----------



## dusi__ (21. April 2010)

der rote lenker ist beim grünen bike n wenig fehl am platz. habe mir aber genau den selben bestellt. 

wenn jetzt noch die fox sticker verschwinden dann isses schon sehr sehr schick !!


----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2010)

@dusi : zu schwarz matt passt der ja auch perfekt !!!!


----------



## dusi__ (21. April 2010)

ja darum ja 
aber ist nicht fürs LTD sondern für den zuwachs der morgen hier ankommt ! aber hab den heut erst bestellt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. April 2010)

nen 800er wäre auch relativ überbewertet aufm Hardtail


----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2010)

was wird s denn ????


----------



## dusi__ (21. April 2010)

da haste wahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (21. April 2010)

wird nen stereo. ist von anfang 2009. und ich kann es kaum erwarten es hier zu haben. fotos werde ich natürlich  so schnell es geht hier reinwerfen, vom karton bis zum bike


----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2010)

uuuuiiiii, freu mich auf bilder !!! auch ´n schwarzes - oder kommt farbe in deinen bike stall  ?????


----------



## dusi__ (21. April 2010)

in schwarz, aber wird noch mit vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel rot eingekleistert! gibt keine bessere farbkombi!


----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2010)

...rot glänzend mag ich gar net - aber rot eloxierte teile sind völligst geil !!!


----------



## dusi__ (21. April 2010)

ich find nen gesunden mix aus beidem gut. und der lenker is der knaller !


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> erste Testfahrt mit meinem Projekt ist erfolgreich beendet  ..wohl nicht trek 6500 frei, da sattel unten..
> Ich bin so gut wie zufrieden


Ach was letzter Beitrag von mir heute ohne Bilder - will ja nicht die nächste Mecker kassieren .....
Ich finds cool - vor allem das Bild wo der Sattel unten ist  ach was, Ihr wisst mittlerweile wo ich zu "sabbern" Anfange. Ich sage nur Kassette und Kette....und alles so schnieke - wie das ganze Rad 
Kannst wirklich zufrieden sein.
@Mecker-Kati 
Nur mal zur "Rechtfertigung" - ich fahre ab und wann (im Frühjahr bis Frühherbst sehr oft) mit dem Acid zur Arbeit....und dank völlig chaotischer Arbeitszeiten kann es auch mal dunkel sein / oder werden / oder ich weiß nicht, wann Feierabend wird.
Also lasse ich die Lämpchen lieber gleich dran - sonst müsste ich immer daran denken, die evtl. mit zu nehmen.....oder im dustern wär´s dann ganz schön duster...also muss einfach mal die Optik zu Gunsten des "Nutzwertes" leiden....so nu iss aber gut  ride on!


----------



## freeride_bogl (21. April 2010)

haste schön gemacht, sieht gut aus !!


----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2010)

..gute nacht , allerseits !!! morgen solls regnen ... zumindest hier in hessen ..


----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2010)

*@Andi3001*
Dein Stereo sieht klasse aus  Und der rote Lenker ist sehr individuell  
Ist außer der Bremse und dem Rahmen eigentlich noch irgendein Originalteil am Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (22. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> morgen solls regnen ... zumindest hier in hessen ..


hier im suedlichsten oberbayern ned und deshalb gemma heut abend einen
richtig krassen trail reiten.

@andi:
die maschine gefaellt mir!


----------



## Ostwandlager (22. April 2010)

*@Andi3001

also etwas sorgfältiger hättest du schon putzen können 
*


----------



## BadWolly (22. April 2010)

So auch mal Fotos von mir....
Mein Hanzz kommt erst im September solange muss ich noch sparen


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2010)

Hanzz kommt  noch bin ich mir da nicht so sicher ..... aber ich heisse auch nicht Marjorie 

Aber das Hanzz wollte ich ursprünglich als Ergänzung zum AMS .... aber da es nicht kam, gab es ein Fritzz


----------



## Mircwidu (22. April 2010)

naja so wie es ausschaut haben die das Hanzz hin bekommen.
In dem Thread hier im Cubeforum wurden ganz frisch Bilder vom Knecht (Andre Wagenknecht) verlinkt wo er am WE ein rennen mit gefahren ist aufm Hanzz.
Es schaut also nicht ganz so schlecht aus das die Geschichte Hanzz ein gutes Ende nimmt


----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hanzz kommt  noch bin ich mir da nicht so sicher ..... aber ich heisse auch nicht Marjorie
> 
> Aber das Hanzz wollte ich ursprünglich als Ergänzung zum AMS .... aber da es nicht kam, gab es ein Fritzz


 
Wofür zum Kuckuck braucht die Welt eine sprechende Müllhalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2010)

eine sprechende *allwissende* Müllhalde wohlgemerkt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. April 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Es schaut also nicht ganz so schlecht aus das die Geschichte Hanzz ein gutes Ende nimmt


Die Hoffnung stürzt zuletzt - oder so ähnlich 


BadWolly schrieb:


> So auch mal Fotos von mir....
> Mein Hanzz kommt erst im September solange muss ich noch sparen


Fotos von Dir? Ich sehe nur ein Bike  aber dafür ein ganz schickes welches 


mzaskar schrieb:


> ..... aber ich heisse auch nicht Marjorie


Die Figur bzw. Bedeutung kannte ich so auch noch nicht...


----------



## Beorn (22. April 2010)

Welcher roter Lenker am grünen Bike? Ich bin leider sehr stark rot-grün-blind und seh da gar nix rotes!
Ich find das Bike, wie ich es seh, sehr schön!


----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2010)

Möglicherweise denkt Andi ja auch, er hat den perfekten grünen Lenker zu seinem Bike gefunden


----------



## fatz (22. April 2010)

he! jetzt tu hier nicht rumdiskriminieren! nur weil maedels eine deutlich niedriegere wahrscheinlichkeit fuer rot-gruenblindheit haben....


----------



## derAndre (22. April 2010)

Rot und Grün sind grob gesehen komplementär. Passen also ansicht ganz gut zusammen. In Andi Fall stimmt das nicht ganz, aber ich finde es sieht trotzdem gut aus. Spätesten auf dem Trail sind alle Mäuse grau und es kommt nur noch drauf an ob's funktioniert. Ich für meinen Teil folge beim Bike klar der dem Dogma "form follows function". Wenn es funktioniert, ist es sehr gut. Wenn es darüber hinaus nicht total ******** aussieht, ist es perfekt. Wenn dann noch ein "cooler" Name drauf steht, wird es ein "Poserpart"  (und wenn möglich der Name entfernt)

Andis Bike finde ich optisch absolut geil. Aleine der Rahmen in der Farbe ist der Knüller. Durch die schlichten schwarzen Anbauteile lenkt nix - vom Lenker mal abgesehen - vom Rahmen ab.  Sehr schönes Konzept.


----------



## idworker (22. April 2010)

Amen.


----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2010)

Dem habe ich jetzt auch nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## Friecke (22. April 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Rot und Grün sind grob gesehen komplementär. Passen also ansicht ganz gut zusammen. In Andi Fall stimmt das nicht ganz, aber ich finde es sieht trotzdem gut aus. Spätesten auf dem Trail sind alle Mäuse grau und es kommt nur noch drauf an ob's funktioniert. Ich für meinen Teil folge beim Bike klar der dem Dogma "form follows function". Wenn es funktioniert, ist es sehr gut. Wenn es darüber hinaus nicht total ******** aussieht, ist es perfekt. Wenn dann noch ein "cooler" Name drauf steht, wird es ein "Poserpart"  (und wenn möglich der Name entfernt)
> 
> Andis Bike finde ich optisch absolut geil. Aleine der Rahmen in der Farbe ist der Knüller. Durch die schlichten schwarzen Anbauteile lenkt nix - vom Lenker mal abgesehen - vom Rahmen ab. Sehr schönes Konzept.


 
Sag mir einfach, wo ich das unterschreiben soll.
Oder muß ich jetzt "WORD" sagen??

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## Beorn (22. April 2010)

Nächstes mal werd ich nicht "direkt antworten" klicken, dann kann ich irgendsowas hin machen:   

Ich find immer noch schwarz und ein paar farbige Teile am schönsten . Ich persönlich würde halt kein rot nehmen, was ich an sich ne tolle Farbe finde, ehrlich, aber im grünen Wald kann ich das Farbspiel bei der Pause beim Bikebwundern nicht so genießen 

Ich hatte früher immer die alte rote Familienkutsche zum auf Grillpartys etc. im Gäu touren und mir wurden dann so Reflexstreifen drauf getaped, von netten Kumpels, die es ödig fanden, wenn ich mein Auto nachts im Wald nimmer gefunden hab, trotz Taschenlampe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (22. April 2010)

Danke euch allen 

Zu rot/grün ist ja alles gesagt, naja, ich kann alles recchtfertigen und alles ist durchdacht UND funktioniert..insofern 

Und nein, mehr putzen n gibts nicht


----------



## speedstar2709 (22. April 2010)

also mir gefällt der rote Lenker auch nicht aber es soll ja auch dir gefallen
ähm und schön das du ne pdf liste angehangen hat, gefällt mir tolle parts.


----------



## nen (22. April 2010)

Eigentlich war für meine heutige Geburtstagstour "so weit wie es halt schon auf den Kofel geht" geplant, doch leider war die MTB-Route gesperrt. Daher über Heiligwasser zur Lanser Alm auf 1735m, leider gegen Ende da nordseitig immer wieder Schnee.
Alles in allem aber eine herrliche Tour mit Traumwetter.







Lanser Alm, wird leider nicht mehr bewirtschaftet 





zum sitzen wäre ja reichlich Platz 





Blick rauf zum Kofel





nicht schon wieder


----------



## JuergenM. (22. April 2010)

Schöne Tour nen. Wenn du wieder mal so ne nette Runde planst, sag Bescheid. Auch immer gerne am Wochenende


----------



## FWck (22. April 2010)

Sieht nach einer schönen Tour aus, und: herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Bluesdriver (22. April 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Eigentlich war für meine heutige Geburtstagstour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beorn (22. April 2010)

Alles Gute Nen und meinen biketechnischen Neid wegen der Wohngegend hast Du! Trotz Schnee, der da noch immer liegt.


----------



## trek 6500 (22. April 2010)

...wäre eine überlegung wert , hier alles liegen und steh´n zu lassen . seinen kram zu packen und die lanser alm wieder zum leben zu erwecken !!!! wär´doch geil !!!! im sommer würde man sicher genug kohle bekommen , um damit über den winter zu kommen .... bin grad so auf nem aussteiger trip ... seufz ...


----------



## elba (22. April 2010)

So nu endlich is meins auch komplett zusammengebaut, nur ein kleines bisschen Quietschen muss noch beseitigt werdn... ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (22. April 2010)

mein cube hat heut mittag zweirädrige konkurrenz bekommen;deshalb musste ich es zur wiedergutmachung^^ den wurzelpfad entlang quälen heutemorgen...sonst fühlt es sich so vernachlässigt,hehe^^!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. April 2010)

elba schrieb:


> So nu endlich is meins auch komplett zusammengebaut, nur ein kleines bisschen Quietschen muss noch beseitigt werdn... ;D


Da sollen ja wahlweise Fette oder Öle wahre Wunder wirken  Das Ergebnis kann sich aber sehen lassen, mittlerweile finde ich die Kombi mit ´ner weißen Gabel sogar ganz gut .... war erst nicht so mein Ding....


nen schrieb:


> Eigentlich war für meine heutige Geburtstagstour.....


Alles Gute auch von mir  und das schwarz/rot ist ganz mein Geschmack - sieht richtig Klasse aus mit den roten Hörnchen  hat sonst nur der 


trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...wäre eine überlegung wert , hier alles liegen und steh´n zu lassen ..... bin grad so auf nem aussteiger trip ... seufz ...


Klingt ja gar nicht gut - am Wochenende wird das Wetter sonnig & warm, ideales Bikewetter also - mach mal ´ne schöne Runde - nur so für den Anfang....


----------



## elba (22. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Da sollen ja wahlweise Fette oder Öle wahre Wunder wirken  Das Ergebnis kann sich aber sehen lassen, mittlerweile finde ich die Kombi mit ´ner weißen Gabel sogar ganz gut .... war erst nicht so mein Ding....



Hehe jo das wohl wahr, nur muss ich erstmal das ganze lokalisieren... 

Kann mir eigentlich einer zufällig sagen, wie alt der Rahmen ca. ist? Hab den günstig gebraucht erstanden.


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...wäre eine überlegung wert , hier alles liegen und steh´n zu lassen . seinen kram zu packen und die lanser alm wieder zum leben zu erwecken !!!! wär´doch geil !!!! im sommer würde man sicher genug kohle bekommen , um damit über den winter zu kommen .... bin grad so auf nem aussteiger trip ... seufz ...



Dann hat sichs aber ausgeradelt. So ne Alm ist über den Sommer nämlich ein 24/7-Job.....


----------



## trek 6500 (22. April 2010)

@elba : sehr schick !!!!! mir gefällt es gut , mit der weissen bomber !
@spuri : ..kannn grad net - hab mir nen rotz eingefangen - heul ... g eht grad mal  so laufenderweise die hunde- gassi- runde ... schnief .-


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spuri : ..kannn grad net - hab mir nen rotz eingefangen - heul ... g eht grad mal so laufenderweise die hunde- gassi- runde ... schnief .-


Ups....Gute Besserung! Zum "Trost" bleibt ja für die paar Tage das Forum hier  das bei den tollen Fotos/Beiträgen für den unbedingten Willen der schnellen Gesundung sorgen dürfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (22. April 2010)

i hope so !!!!! aber die geplante grosse tour am wochenende mit freundin und kumpel fällt wohl aus ...


----------



## Weizentrinker (22. April 2010)

Könnte mir hier bitte mal jemand weiter helfen? Dann kann ich vielleicht auch mal nen paar Bilder posten 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=457706

Danke,

Matthias


----------



## Vincy (22. April 2010)

@Weizentrinker

Ist Modelljahr 2007.
Farbe: deep blue eloxiert


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. April 2010)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Nightride mit linkespurfahrer anfang dieser Woche vorbei am Tagebau:













 NaitsirhC


----------



## fatz (23. April 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder vom Nightride mit linkespurfahrer anfang dieser Woche vorbei am Tagebau


schaut mir jetzt aber eher nach nachtbau aus


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. April 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> @Weizentrinker Ist Modelljahr 2007.
> Farbe: deep blue eloxiert


Hammergeil......das Teil 


NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder vom Nightride mit linkespurfahrer anfang dieser Woche vorbei am TagebauNaitsirhC


Wer reitet so spät noch durch Sand und Gestein ..... es sind wohl 2 Cubes - das ist aber fein 
Sieht echt nach ´ner Menge Spaß dort aus 
Schöne Motive.....


fatz schrieb:


> schaut mir jetzt aber eher nach nachtbau aus


Nein, nein. Die Nacht ist doch schon da - es wird daher schon wieder der (nächste) Tag gebaut


----------



## Beorn (23. April 2010)

@ trek6500: Hüttenausstieg auf Zeit geht, Silvrettahütte sucht immer wieder Saisonmitarbeiter, Sommers wie Winters, so zum antesten.

Aber wir wollen hier nicht weniger werden! Weniger Leute, weniger schöne Bilder!

Bevor jemand schimpft: Ich hab für heut Spätnachmittag einen Bildersklaven gefunden, der mitfährt. Hoffe der springt nimmer ab.


----------



## -Axel- (23. April 2010)

"Meran 2000" u. dieses jahr wieder...


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2010)

Kleine Runde ueber den Hausberg  Wer kennt die Stadt


----------



## jason_wurzel (23. April 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> schaut mir jetzt aber eher nach nachtbau aus



Exakt der gleiche Kommentar ist mir auch gleich in den Sinn gekommen. Aber dann dachte ich mir: neeeee zu blöd  Aber irgendwie logisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weizentrinker (23. April 2010)

Danke spurhalter.

Bilder jetzt in meinem Album 

Matthias


----------



## barbarissima (23. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kleine Runde ueber den Hausberg  Wer kennt die Stadt
> [Bild]
> [Bild]
> [Bild]
> [Bild]









*Ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fängt mit "Zü" an und hört mit "rich" auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## barbarissima (23. April 2010)

*@Weizentrinker*
Das Blau ist der Hammer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*@nen*
Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## fatz (23. April 2010)

jason_wurzel schrieb:


> Exakt der gleiche Kommentar ist mir auch gleich in den Sinn gekommen. Aber dann dachte ich mir: neeeee zu blöd  Aber irgendwie logisch


wenn ich mir das denk, macht den kommentar auch immer ein anderer.....


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2010)

Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte


----------



## Weizentrinker (23. April 2010)

So,

das Teil ist schon mal fahrbereit:





Gruss, Matthias


----------



## beuze1 (23. April 2010)

.
*zur einstimmung auf,s Wochenende mal wieder mit der 
Rolle trainiert..




nach dem Warmmachen dann noch ne schöne 40 km Tour..


*
.
.


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2010)

Tolle rolle  

Ich glaub ich muss mir auch mal eine zulegen


----------



## Beorn (23. April 2010)

Die Rolle bringt Deinen Beinen ganz neue Impulse!

Das blau ist saugeil! Da könnt ich glatt mein schwarz gegen eintauschen, so schick find ich das. Aber was ist das für ein Blatt auf der Kurbel, das sieht auch nach massiv großen Impulsen für die Beine aus oder schiel ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (23. April 2010)

cubie geht mir fremd^^......hat seit gestern eine verehrerin od. sollt eich sagen konkurrentin........weil immoment muss ich gestehen bin ich öfters auf dem teil rechts als auf meinem cube....hoffe das nimmt es mir nicht übel,hehe!!!





---->schönes we allen!ich geh jetzt gleich auf den Betzenberg Kaiserslautern gegen Rostock anschauen und hoffen dass Kaiserslautern den Aufstieg heute klar macht!


----------



## Weizentrinker (23. April 2010)

@Beorn
das hast du schon richtig gesehen. Ich habe einfach noch nicht die richtige Abstimmung für meine Hausstrecke gefunden. Ich habe sehr steile Stücke drin wo ich das 22er Kettenblatt brauche dann natürlich das 32er aber es sind auch lange gerade Downhillstücke drin wo ich das 48 sehr gut gebrauchen kann.

Gruss, Matthias


----------



## Weizentrinker (23. April 2010)

@barbarissima

freut mich dass er dir und den anderen gefällt 

Grüsse,

Matthias


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. April 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> .....weil immoment muss ich gestehen bin ich öfters auf dem teil rechts als auf meinem cube....hoffe das nimmt es mir nicht übel,hehe!!!


Na ich weiss nicht - wenn ich mir das Bild so ansehe, meine ich, die "Ohren" lässt es schon ganz schön hängen  
Was drängelst Du Dich auch in die Beziehung der Beiden....seht zu, dass Ihr vielleicht ´nen harmonischen Dreier auf die Reihe bekommt, dann sind alle zufrieden 

@beuze - Foto 1 ist der Hammer,  das muss "Wadl´n" geben - vielleicht bist Du der Vorreiter eines neuen Fitness-Trends  muss mal die Augen offen halten, wo man die Rolle bald im "Einsatz" sieht.....


----------



## wildkater (23. April 2010)

Könnte der Züri-See sein?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. April 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> Könnte der Züri-See sein?


Ich glaube Du bist zu spät - die Gummibärchen wurden 11:46 Uhr beantragt, und 11:56 Uhr vergeben  an Bärbel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (23. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Was drängelst Du Dich auch in die Beziehung der Beiden....seht zu, dass Ihr vielleicht ´nen harmonischen Dreier auf die Reihe bekommt, dann sind alle zufrieden




alles klar ich geb mir mühe^^.....das klappt schon muss ja weil ich im mai das erste rennen fahre(mtb) also bis dorthin muss es klappen sonst bin ich nicht fit genug^^......


----------



## barbarissima (23. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du bist zu spät - die Gummibärchen wurden 11:46 Uhr beantragt, und 11:56 Uhr vergeben  an Bärbel..


 
*Und die wird nicht ein Gummibärchen abgeben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... und wenn, dann nur ein orangenes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## trek 6500 (23. April 2010)

..ich mag auch nur die weissen und die  grünen richtig gern ...

zum blauen rahmen : hatte mir 2007 das ltd in lime green gekauft - genaus so geil !! aber scheiss eloxierungs quali !! und ausserdem 1 rahmen grösse zuviel (spuri - guckst du sattel ...)- wieder verkauft ... aber die farbe fand ich auch schön  !! lg , kati


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..spuri - guckst du sattel ..


Ja ich geguckt die Sattel - sieht doch gut aus! Wie bei mir 
Habe mal nach ´ner Formel aus einer Beilage in einer Bikerzeitschrift gerechnet.....demnach könnte/müsste der Sattel noch 3,4 cm nach oben. Denke nicht, dass es dann der Brüller wird, aber immerhin vielleicht etwas besser . Der neue Vorbau ist auch schon auf dem Postweg! Wenn dann alles verbaut/erledigt ist - reden wir weiter  und machen auch mal ein Bild.
Was macht denn die 

 http://www.smiliemania.de/?


----------



## trek 6500 (23. April 2010)

...der rotz  wird besser !!  war heute schon fit genug , rasen zu mähen - und am sonntag wird die hausrunde wohl klappen .... soll ja 23 grad werden - da MUSS ich auf´s bike !!  lg , kati


----------



## MaineCoon (23. April 2010)

@ mzaskar 

super Aussicht und geiles Bike 

@ beuze 1

Ich weiß, warum Du mit der Rolle trainierst. Du willst im nächsten Uralub mehr als nur den Rucksack mitnehmen


----------



## barbarissima (23. April 2010)

*Genialer Bikeanhänger  und sogar mit Balkon *


----------



## Beorn (23. April 2010)

In Frankreich kann man so was für Familienurlaub mit Pferd mieten, das Pferd will er sich sparen!

Ich war vorhin unterwegs und hatte einen Photosklaven  dabei:





So, jetzt seht ihr auch mal mich auf meinem Würfel.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (23. April 2010)

@all: Der Nightride mit NaitsirhC war zum Teil eine kleine Irrfahrt. Durch die Vorfeldberäumung für den Tagebau Cottbus Nord mussten wir einen Umweg fahren, um wieder auf die gepflasterte Strasse (zweites Bild von NaitsirhC's Post: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7078865&postcount=2946) zu kommen. Denn im Herbst waren noch 500m mehr da. Zu dem war "Licht aus" angesagt, um nicht wieder Stress mit Vattenfallern zu bekommen.

Hier meine kleine Ausbeute von dieser Woche:

Etwas Früh-Abendstimmung vom Dienstag:




Waldautobahn zwischen Cottbus und Burg/Spreewald gestern Vormittag:



Diese Ansicht gefällt mir besser:




Von der Nachmittag/Abendrunde heute an der Neiße etwa 10km nördlich von Bad Muskau (Die Baumreihe im Hintergrund gehört schon zu Polen):



*
Ein Vorschlag: Wie wäre es, wenn wir ab sofort alle nur mittelgroße Bilder posten (so ca. 800x600) und dazu nur eine kleine Auswahl (um viele Wiederholungen zu vermeiden) zitieren? Denn das ständige Gescrolle bei kleineren Bildschirmen (Netbooks)+nicht ganz so schneller Internetverbindung kann manchmal sehr nervig sein, bis sich die Seite vollständig aufgebaut hat.*

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein Bikereiches Wochenende. Vielleicht bringe ich auch ein paar neu Bilder mit. 

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## trek 6500 (24. April 2010)

...ich kann immer noch keine mittelgrossen bilder hochladen - es klappt nur mit den kleinen .. aber die dürften ja kein problem sein  greez u. gute nacht , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (24. April 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @all: Wie wäre es, wenn wir ab sofort alle nur mittelgroße Bilder posten (so ca. 800x600) und dazu nur eine kleine Auswahl (um viele Wiederholungen zu vermeiden)



*Bilder-Polizei
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ich brauche aber Platz..


*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. April 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @all: Wie wäre es, wenn wir ab sofort alle nur mittelgroße Bilder posten (so ca. 800x600) und dazu nur eine kleine Auswahl (um viele Wiederholungen zu vermeiden) zitieren?


 
Bei einigen Bildern würde dann in der Tat der "volle" Genuß fehlen - gerade bei den schönen Alpenpanoramen oder auch wirklich herrlichen Bikes geniesse ich schon die volle Bildschirmansicht 
Die große Masse dagegen wäre sicher auch in "halbgroß" o.k. - allerdings wer will das werten bzw. festlegen.... 
Denke daher nicht, dass wir das generell tun sollten - allerdings ist das nur eine Meinung!
Na gut - mit Beuze sind wir dann schon Zwei 
Beim Antworten / Zitieren allerdings sollte man (wegen der nervigen Wiederholungen) in der Tat die Bilder erst herauslöschen - das würde doch schon einiges (an Platz) bringen.
PS: Der Begriff "Waldautobahn" gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## nen (24. April 2010)

Thanks @ all für die Glückwünsche 

Ich hoffe man ist mir nicht böse wenn ich meine Bildergröße beibehalte. Ich mag selber das durch scrollen lieber als immer ins Album zu wechseln, dann auf großes Bild klicken...

Heute früh kurz auf die Thaurer Alm, da am Nachmittag leider eine Lerngruppe auf mich wartet  Bei diesem Wetter 





jetzt dürfte eh alles klar sein





Leider etwas dunstig heute


----------



## regenrohr (24. April 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> *Ein Vorschlag: Wie wäre es, wenn wir ab sofort alle nur mittelgroße Bilder posten (so ca. 800x600) und dazu nur eine kleine Auswahl (um viele Wiederholungen zu vermeiden) zitieren? Denn das ständige Gescrolle bei kleineren Bildschirmen (Netbooks)+nicht ganz so schneller Internetverbindung kann manchmal sehr nervig sein, bis sich die Seite vollständig aufgebaut hat.*



es gibt sogar Leute, die das machen, zudem kann man ja einen Link in das Bild einfügen, auf dem es dann in voller Pracht zu sehen ist, aber da einige ja schon Probleme haben, einfachh einen BB-Code zu kopieren und hier einzufügen, wird das sicherlich nichts werden


----------



## beuze1 (24. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Beim Antworten / Zitieren allerdings sollte man (wegen der nervigen Wiederholungen) *in der Tat die Bilder erst herauslöschen *:



*





so sieht es die Bilder-Polizei auch..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## deathmetal (24. April 2010)

Mal wieder a weng im Wald gewesen. Bei dem Wetter, muss das ja wohl sein 
Musste ja auch die neuen Teile am bike testen


----------



## linkespurfahrer (24. April 2010)

Gut, Beuze ist eine Ausnahme.
Ebenso hochwertige Panoramabilder.

Ansonsten lassen wir einfach ein wenig Vernunft walten...

Ich habe das schöne Wetter nutzen können und bin eine Runde gefahren. Es ging von Peitz nach Burg/Spreewald, dann zum Schwielochsee bis Beeskow, und von Beeskow durchs Schlaubetal mit hohem Waldanteil über Pinnow zurück nach Peitz. Am Ende waren es 127km. 

Etwa 25km vorm Ziel auf einem ehemaligen Abenteuerspielplatz:







Morgen werde ich etwas kürzer treten. Habe schon fast 500km in dieser Woche..

Es grüßt Euch der Stefan

P.S.: @deathmetal: Dein Reaction GTC sieht echt gut aus! Allerdings könnte die hintere Bremsleitung um ein paar cm gekürzt werden.


----------



## idworker (24. April 2010)

Wir sind heute um den Bodensee geradelt (187km) war einfach wieder genial. Und die Gruppe hat bestens harmoniert, alle sieben  waren super  motiviert, einfach Klasse!


----------



## sepalot (24. April 2010)

Hallo Freunde des Würfels!

Wir waren heute mal im Bikepark in Osternohe ein wenig spielen. War echt klasse .

Ein Päuschen:






Heute blieben die CB Mallet daheim:






Augenmerk bitte auf die Handschuhe. Am Bikepark angekommen musste ich feststellen, dass ich meine Handschuhe im anderen Helm vergessen habe . Also Mussten die Gartenhandschuhe, die noch im Kofferaum rumflackten herhalten - die haben guten Grip, dank der gummierten Innenfläche . Waren auf jeden Fall besser wie garkeine.






3 der 10er-Bande.






lg
sepalot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Kat (24. April 2010)

dann will ich euch mal mein Cube nicht vorenthalten  hat erst 50km drauf


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. April 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> ...3 der 10er-Bande..


Bei dem Anblick des Fotos bekommt der alte Begriff "Pedal-Ritter" ja wieder eine Bedeutung  


nen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man ist mir nicht böse wenn ich meine Bildergröße beibehalte


Warum ? - es ist hier ja wohl ein "BilderThread"


linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> ....lassen wir einfach ein wenig Vernunft walten...


Genau, in einem "Laber- Thread" beschränkt ja auch keiner auf 3 Sätze, nur weil man nicht scrollen will ! Aber Vernunft ist immer angebracht...dagegen gibt es nix zu sagen 


The_Kat schrieb:


> dann will ich euch mal mein Cube nicht vorenthalten  hat erst 50km drauf


Von heute die 50km?
Hach ja - morgen endlich auch frei - ich werde auch mal wieder würfeln dürfen. Waren wieder schöne Bilder, Bikes & Touren von Euch 
@linkespurfahrer
Beeskow ist ja fast schon mein Revier  ganz schöne Strecke...


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (24. April 2010)

ich tick noch aus....

wollte morgen fahrn
und was is, die schrauben vom vorbau drehen durch. aber 2stück toll echt.
hab mit 5NM mitm drehmoment angezogen und ratsch, schrauben drehen durch.
Wie kann sowas passieren?


----------



## The_Kat (24. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Von heute die 50km?




Nö heute nur 20km.... dafür aber vorher 1,5 std spinning 
Aber morgen geht´s wieder los


----------



## Magic21 (24. April 2010)

Cube bei voller Kirschblüte und Spielgefährten.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. April 2010)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> ich tick noch aus....
> 
> wollte morgen fahrn
> und was is, die schrauben vom vorbau drehen durch. aber 2stück toll echt.
> ...



Ises ein Easton? Dann liegt das daran, dass dien paar defekte verteilt haben, wo immer diverse schrauben das gewinde vehunzt haben, und der bei deinem dealer kostenlos getauscht werden sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (24. April 2010)

das stevens ist auch sehr nett !!!


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (24. April 2010)

Heute vormittag, als ich eh noch ein paar Ebäh Bilder machen musste und ich das Fritzz gestern geputzt hab, hier mal ein Foto..

Wehe!!! Es sagt jemand was über den Spacerturm......

Der ist seit heute abend schon Geschichte, aber dafür ist das Radl wieder "dreckad wia´d Sau"...


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (24. April 2010)

ja isn easton ea30.
ich hatte den ja erst im märz umgetauscht, weil ja rückruf war und jetzt der neue is des, echt toll....


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,


heute wieder mal die Gegend um Eschenhahn unsicher gemacht. Wir sind mit den Jungs von Bikeloft aus Idstein unterwegs gewesen. Mein Gott haben die ein Tempo vorgelegt und wir zwei Bürositzer ....

Vorbei am Kellerskopf ...




... schnell was trinken ...




... weiter Richtung Wiesbaden ...




.... dann zum Jagdschloss Platte ...




... dort eine kleine Stärkung, natürlich "Handkäs mit Musik".




Jetzt aber Richtung Heimat und angrillen.




Hat riesen Spaß gemacht. das Wetter war toll  und die Grillsteaks waren anschließend auch sehr lecker.

Ich sehe aber, ihr seid auch alle tolle Touren gefahren. Sepalot hat sogar neue fancy stylische Handschuhe gefunden 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Bymike (25. April 2010)

@ The Kat: 
Schönen Gruß nach Ebelsbach und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Cube 
Schön, dass hier auch ein paar Haßbergler unterwegs sind 

So, hab mal in meiner Bilder-Kiste gekramt und ein paar Bilder rausgesucht:


Letztes Jahr im August am Lago. Noch mit meinem AMS Comp. 
Es war so schön dort. Und ich muss noch genau einen Monat warten, bis ich wieder 2 Wochen lang hinfahre 






Ja, neues Jahr - neues Bike - und 40 grad kälter: 
auf dem Zeiler Kapellenberg snowbiken




dazu passend dann noch ein aus der Hand geschossenes Panorama:




Aber genug des Schnees:
Biken im Steigerwald in den Haßbergen








eines noch





Endlich warm 


ps: 
Fahrtbilder per Selbstauslöser muss ich noch üben und die Motivation zum Fotografieren finden. 
Aber wenn ich auf dem Trail bin, dann machts einfach zu viel spaß, um abzusteigen.


----------



## BaseJaxx (25. April 2010)

Hier auch mal ein Bild meines gestern gekauften Cube LTD Pro... Lenker geändert, ansonsten total Serie ;-)

ahso... da ich gesehen habe das die letzten Bilder eher Landschaftsbilder sind und ich ungern aus der Masser heraussteche habe ich mein neues Bike mal vor der Taschenlandschaft meiner Frau fotografiert 

Das neue Bike meiner Frau kommt kommenden Freitag, auch nen LTD Pro... ich kann nur sagen nen nice Einsteigerbike!


----------



## psycho2063 (25. April 2010)

mal der würfel in seiner natürlichen umgebung. dummerweise vergessen die quali der handykamera wieder höher zu stellen :/


----------



## trek 6500 (25. April 2010)

@jaxx: ..vor lauter gedöns sieht man nix von bike ... schade ...


----------



## beuze1 (25. April 2010)

*Bilder-Polizei
@..BaseJaxx..psycho2063..






ein bisschen mehr mühe wäre schon nicht schlecht, und die Bikes hätten es verdient...

@..sepalot
mit 10 mann im Bikepark, und dann 4 Standbilder..*


----------



## nen (25. April 2010)

Abfahrt von der Kreither Alm





vorbei am Bergisel retour nach Innsbruck





Ich hätte gerne noch Fotos im Stubai gemacht, leider hatten viel Sulz und Sommerschuhe was dagegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Kat (25. April 2010)

Angeregt durch Bymike war ich heute auch wieder seit langen auf´n Zeiler Kappelenberg. Übrigens liegt dort kein Schnee mehr 



Weg zum Zeiler Käppele






Ausblick Zeiler Käppele, leider ist der Aussichtspunkt noch Baustelle





Mal schnell durch den Golfplatz, aber Kopf einziehn





irgendwo im Wald...


----------



## linkespurfahrer (25. April 2010)

Auf Euch die in den Bergen wohnen bin ich neidisch. Zu einem wegen der Bilder die so gezeigt werden und weil man hier einfach nicht genug Höhenmeter schafft. Immerhin bin ich gut 20h diese Woche (Montag bis einschl. heute) gefahren. Macht rund 540km mit geschätzt 1000hm.

Heute gegen 11:00 beim Aussichtspunkt Grießen Nord. In etwa 3/4 Jahren wird im Hintergrund der Kohlebagger vom Tagebau Jänschwalde sein. Dann ist mit der Straße bei den Bäumen im Mittelgrund Schluss und die kürzeste mögliche Runde um den Tagebau wird länger.




Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute sind wir eine tolle Tour von Eschenhahn in das Rheingau angegangen. 

Unser Eschenhahner "Guide" TaunusHillHope hat uns da wunderbar geführt.


7

Nebst den vielen tollen Eindrücken, war das Wetter eine Wucht ! 
Während es bei uns gerade erst anfängt zu grünen (Hohe Wurzel) ...




...ist der Frühling nahe dem Rheingau schon voll ausgebrochen. Da macht Trail-Fahren gleich doppelt soviel Spaß.








Auf dem Weg nach Eltville ... hier wird also der leckere Riesling 2010 wachsen 




In Eltville begrüßen uns dann blühende Landschaften.




Aber eins mussten wir über das Rheingau lernen. Die schnellsten sind die nicht. Käseplatte um 13:30 Uhr bestellt ... naja und wann gekriegt ?




War eine echt super Tour, die Würfel haben uns sicher wieder über Stock und Stein gefahren. So königlich muss ein Sonntag sein.

Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## unocz (25. April 2010)

psycho2063 schrieb:


> mal der würfel in seiner natürlichen umgebung. dummerweise vergessen die quali der handykamera wieder höher zu stellen :/




schöner würfel und lass mich raten,
der weg ist echt brutal, fängt mit ner leichten mit steinen und holz  befestigten "naturtreppe" an, geht dann etwa nen kilometer mit immer  stärker werdendem gefälle runter, hat in der mitte nochmal ein leichtes  verdammt schmales treppenstück an dessen anfang man erstmal 120°  umsetzen muss und endet dann in einem treppenteil bei dem eigentlich  nurnoch sporadisch das hinterrad von treppenabsatz zu treppenabsatz  gedämpfert ist, so 30cm hohe stufen mit immer kleienr werdendem  abstand...


----------



## ghia (25. April 2010)

War heute auch mal wieder etwas weiter unterwegs. Dabei wollte ich dch nur beim Baumblütenfest in Werder verbei gucken. Hab mich dabei n bischen verfahren und gleich die gelegenheit genutzt mal ein paar neue wege zu erkunden. Und es hat sich gelohnt





















Die Lecker behlohnung hat mir heute besonders gut geschmeckt


----------



## trek 6500 (25. April 2010)

...das lecker essen haste dir nach der km-anzahl auch verdient !!!
war heute - trotz rotz - auf der hausrunde unterwegs - aber mit anderem bike als  cube  ... deshalb keine  bilder ----obwohl sie sehr gut geworden sind ... schade , dass das wochenende schon wieder vorbei ist ,....ciao , kati


----------



## Ostwandlager (25. April 2010)

so ein super wetter heute...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. April 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Aber eins mussten wir über das Rheingau lernen. Die schnellsten sind die nicht. Käseplatte um 13:30 Uhr bestellt ... naja und wann gekriegt ?


 14:36  in der guten Stunde hättet Ihr ja bestellen - und noch ordentliche 25 km biken können  Ganz schön heftig! Aber man merkt das Wetter zieht alle wieder raus....schön wer dann auch noch einen Fotoknechten mit dabei haben kann! Sieht immer toll aus in Action. Leider hatte ich diesen Luxus mal wieder nicht - war aber dennoch auf Tour. Stadt Müllrose (sogenanntes Tor zum Schlaubetal) und wieder zurück zur lieben Oder, wo das Hochwasser wieder zugenommen hat.
Müllroser See 


 
Der frühe Vogel fängt den Schwan  - am See entlang


 
.....wohl die einzige Herausforderung  .... 


 
...auf dem ansonsten eher gemütlichen Weg...



Zwischenstopp in der märkischen Steppe - das Bild ist für Kati (leider noch mit dem alten Vorbau) 



Sattel wieder ein klein wenig runter  und zurück zur Oder....allerdings ist er (der Sattel) dennoch 3,4 cm höher als vorher gefahren (Danke Kati für die Beharrlichkeit ) ....sieht man gut an der Rücklichthalterung bzw. dem Streifen.... und fährt sich prima....
Nun noch den neuen Vorbau ..... mal gucken wie es dann ausschaut! 



*Einfach ein herrlicher Sonntag - so könnte es weiter gehen  *
*Grüße @ All - die heute unterwegs waren...*


----------



## PeterR (25. April 2010)

Hallo!

Heute an der Amper bis FFB.






Meine Arme passen dank der Sonne perfekt um roten Bereich des Rads 


Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2010)

ich habe den Märchenwald gefunden 











Wegen Familiärer Feierlichkeiten in meiner alten Heimat unterwegs gewesen und einen feinen Trail gefunden


----------



## sepalot (25. April 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *@..sepalot*
> *mit 10 mann im Bikepark, und dann 4 Standbilder..*


 
ja, wenn ich der Einzige bin der fotographiert - dann ist der Fotograph meist nicht auf dem Bild . Außerdem habe ich die Bilder auf denen ein CUBE zu sehen ist gepostet. Das nächste Mal wollen se dann auch mal Bilder von mir "in Aktion" machen. Alle Bilder vom Tag - du hast ne PN.

lg
sepalot


----------



## trek 6500 (25. April 2010)

@spuri : ... DANKE !!!! mit dem neuen vorbau kommts dann sicher recht gut ...!!  lg , kati


----------



## Organspänder (25. April 2010)

Schöne Touren habt ihr alle gemacht. . .
meiner einer hat das herrliche Frühlingswetter auch genutzt
Da wiedermal alleine unterwegs keine Aktionfotos

Die Waldarbeiter leisten momentan ganze Arbeit
Irgendwo war da mal ein Forstweg







Bergauf und Ab







über "Brücken" und an Teichen vorbei







schön war´s

Stressfreien Wochenstart euch allen


----------



## Beorn (25. April 2010)

War heut Abend auch noch mal 50km fahren, erstmal auf den Roßberg und danach weiter den Albtrauf entlang, da bei einen Trail gefunden, den ich das nächste Mal auf jeden Fall runter fahren will und nicht hoch ! Aber trotzdem sind mir darauf die 100 Höhenmeter extra gar nicht so schwer vorgekommen, wie vorher an der Roßbergsteige  Entweder ich habs nimmer gespürt oder die Ablenkung war einfach besser.





Oben den Trauf entlang zum Bolberg.





Von dort weiter und an der Steinlachquelle vorbei über Talheim, Mössingen, ... nach Tübingen.

Ich weiß, wieso ich drei Kettenblätter brauch! Man muss manchmal einfach sauweit fahren, um schöne neue Trails zu erreichen! Und ein Tal entlang abwärts wieder heimheizen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich habe den Märchenwald gefunden


Ich sehe gar keine Kobolde, Feen oder Elfen....


Organspänder schrieb:


> über "Brücken" und an Teichen vorbei


Upps, Wasser und grün/weiß - dachte beim scrollen für ´nen Moment dis iss meins, aber dann sah ich doch den (kleinen) Unterschied 
Feines Bike!


trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spuri : ... mit dem neuen vorbau kommts dann sicher recht gut ...!!  lg , kati


Du machst mir Mut  na ich hoffe doch das sich das lohnt - gibt auf jeden Fall noch so eine Art Foto, wenns dann so weit ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2010)

Bei dem Schnaufe von mir sind die alle geflüchtet


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei dem Schnaufe von mir sind die alle geflüchtet


----------



## Bymike (25. April 2010)

The_Kat schrieb:


> Angeregt durch Bymike war ich heute auch wieder seit langen auf´n Zeiler Kappelenberg. Übrigens liegt dort kein Schnee mehr
> 
> 
> 
> Weg zum Zeiler Käppele


Da wären wir uns wohl fast über den Weg gefahren. 
Genau dort war ich heut auch wieder, ist schließlich mein Hausberg 
Mal gespannt, wie diese Aussichtsplattform dann aussieht, wenn sie fertig ist. 


ein wahnsinns Wetter war das heute wieder


----------



## beuze1 (25. April 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Immerhin bin ich gut 20h diese Woche gefahren. Macht rund 540km mit geschätzt 1000hm.



was für einen bescheidene Gegend...


heute 2:40.. 51km.. 905hm..


----------



## regenrohr (25. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich habe den Märchenwald gefunden



sieht aus wie ein Stück abseits vom Hochwaldpfad, in der Nähe des Herbalochs (oder wie die Geocacher das Ding nennen)


----------



## derAndre (25. April 2010)

Auf der Donnerstagrunde hab ich einen Zahn verloren:




Zum Glück konnte ich es mit Hilfe von jokomen und der Bike Area Köln, vielen Dank an dieser Stelle, unbürokratisch ersetzen. Denn mein Sohn hat sich gestern sein erstes Bike gekauft. So konnten wir unsere erste gemeinsame "jeder fährt sein eigenes Bike"-Runde drehen. Bisher ist er immer mit mir auf dem Anliegerrad trail gesurft. Das nicht das selbe, deswegen hat er sich ein eigenens Gewünscht und fleißig gespart. So viel Beharlichkeit bei einem fünfjährigen muss belohnt werden:





Ich weiß es ist kein Würfel aber das Angebot war sehr gut und es ist besser ausgestattet als die 20'' Würfel. Die Geo passt. Die Rahmenhöhe auch. Er kommt fast mit der Schaltung zurecht und den Spacertrum werde ich eventuell noch über den Vorbau setzen. Absägen werde ich den Gabelschaft, bei dem Tempo mit dem mein Großer wächst, nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ein Stück abseits vom Hochwaldpfad, in der Nähe des Herbalochs (oder wie die Geocacher das Ding nennen)



Nicht ganz  war hier


----------



## derAndre (25. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nicht ganz  war hier



Wir haben hier auchb ein Natursteindenkmal. Wenn sie dich da mit dem Bike erwischen zahlst Du 350,-  Strafe...


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2010)

Danke, dann komme ich dich nicht besuchen  
Es gab dort weder Verbotsschilde oder Hinweise....daher hoffe ich mal mein weichen FA's haben die Blöcke nicht beschädigt


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (26. April 2010)

Hier mal meins wieder nach dem gestrigen "Ausflug"......, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (26. April 2010)

Wie ich euch alle beneide
Heute ist Tag 8 nach meinem Sturz und der OP und ich lieg immernoch bei schönstem Wetter auf Morphium in meinem Bett. Naja sind ja nur noch ca. 5 Wochen bis zum Biken (laut Arzt)


----------



## derAndre (26. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Danke, dann komme ich dich nicht besuchen
> Es gab dort weder Verbotsschilde oder Hinweise....daher hoffe ich mal mein weichen FA's haben die Blöcke nicht beschädigt



Ich finde es auch extrem lachhaft. Leider haben dort irgendwann mal ein paar Jungs die natürlichen Gegebenheiten genutzt und ordentlich was drauf gebaut und schwerstens die Gegend gerippt. Daher das strikte Verbot.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. April 2010)

*Wir waren gestern mal wieder im Pfälzer Wald zur CTF Bad Bergzabern.
56km 1700hm*








*Gleich zu Anfang gab es einen Ausrutscher.*




*Dann ist mir auch noch der Schaltzug gerissen.*




*aber dann lief alles glatt.*


----------



## Beorn (26. April 2010)

Gute Besserung Dir weierhin, nullstein.

Morphium kann auch Spaß machen (kannst Du selber am Tropf drehen?)!

Die Action im Pfälzer Wald sieht nach sehr viel Spaß aus, alles drin, Blut, Defekte, ...


----------



## fissenid (26. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Wir waren gestern mal wieder im Pfälzer Wald zur CTF Bad Bergzabern.
> 56km 1700hm*




Hallo!

seit wann gibt es denn die neune Trikots von BikeAid???


Gruß


----------



## _Dominik (26. April 2010)

ich glaube seit samstag..
http://www.alpencross.com/d957_des-bikers-neue-kleider.html

LG Dominik


----------



## Dämon__ (26. April 2010)

Die sind letzte Woche bei uns eingetroffen und die meisten haben sie seit Donnerstag.
Sehen in natura noch geiler aus.


----------



## barbarissima (26. April 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Wie ich euch alle beneide
> Heute ist Tag 8 nach meinem Sturz und der OP und ich lieg immernoch bei schönstem Wetter auf Morphium in meinem Bett. Naja sind ja nur noch ca. 5 Wochen bis zum Biken (laut Arzt)


 
Von mir auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und halt die Ohren steif


----------



## idworker (26. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Von mir auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




der ist gut, aber bitte *nur die Ohren*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (26. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Die sind letzte Woche bei uns eingetroffen und die meisten haben sie seit Donnerstag.
> Sehen in natura noch geiler aus.



Ich wollte auch eins haben!!!!! Kann man die Ordern, bin auch BikeAidler, nur nicht so aktiv!!!!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (26. April 2010)

fissenid schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch eins haben!!!!! Kann man die Ordern, bin auch BikeAidler, nur nicht so aktiv!!!!!!



Wenn du bei Bike Aid im Forum angemeldet bist schreibe einfach Matthias Schnapka eine Mail was du haben willst.

Bitte dabei korrekten Namen und die Größe angeben die du haben willst.


----------



## beuze1 (26. April 2010)

*nachdem`s heute morgen geregnet hat, lockte der frühe Mittag dann 
doch zu einer kleinen Tour...
Schwabenland in gelb..*

*Blumen für,s Forum*








*könnte nochmal Regen geben..*




*nach den Blumen für,s Forum, noch eine nur für barbarissima
unser gefallenes Mädel...*


> Montag ins Gebüsch


----------



## dusi__ (26. April 2010)

sooo nach vielen tagen des wartens ist nun endlich mein stereo angekommen und hat gestern seinen ersten ausritt bekommen.  hier und da noch n wenig rumschrauben aber dann haben wirs!  total geles bike. wie konnt ich bloß so lange ohne? 

hier ist das gute stück





hehe, ne das isses 





hier nochmal mit dem Acid meiner freundin:





und da gings lang!





die tage müsste mein neuer lenker kommen. dann gibts noch n paar mehr fotos 

bis dahin!


----------



## sharky-tom (26. April 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild aus den schönen Niederlanden. Nähe Renesse in Westenschouwen gibt es die "Boswachterij". Dort liegt eine ausgezeichnete und anspruchsvolle MTB-Strecke.
Danach ein bisschen Party in Renesse.

Immer wieder schön!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/628630


----------



## wiesi991 (26. April 2010)

so nachdem mein bike pimär fertig ist wage ich auch mal, meinen würfel hier zu präsentieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (26. April 2010)

hier mein rennwagen nach der tour frisch geputzt.





hab jetzt die magura ventidiscs dran mit rotem spider, sowie syntace vorbau + dh lenker, und die 5050 rot/schwarz liegen auch noch hier.

ich überlege aber echt gerade einen ams 100 rahmen zuzulegen, oder dann doch das fritzz ?
hmm ;O

ps: sagmal explodieren euch die noppen auch so vom fat albert ins nirvana ? eine schnellere fahrt über stein und wurzel und mir fehlen ca 10 noppen. sieht so aus als wären sie explodiert, so zuerfleddert sind die stellen.


----------



## Jason86 (26. April 2010)

Fortsetzung von dusi:

und danach gestern noch im Biergarten ......


----------



## MilkyWayne (26. April 2010)

nee also meine FA halten wirklich alles ganz gut.. und ich bin damit schon einiges geprügelt ^^


----------



## Dämon__ (26. April 2010)

Hmm bei mir ist alles Ok mit dem FA, habe in aber auch nur am VR.


----------



## pinocchi0 (26. April 2010)

zur verteidigung. der vordere mantel weißt keinerlei abnutzung auf. der hinter ist aber... ohje... schon fast fertig mit der welt =)


----------



## psycho2063 (26. April 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> schöner würfel und lass mich raten,
> der weg ist echt brutal,



wie hastn das jetzt rausgefunden, bist du auch aus der gegend?


----------



## trek 6500 (26. April 2010)

@wiesi : .... hm - zu viele aufkleber(felgen) , zu viel unterschiedliches  rot , zu langer vorbau, am rizer ergon´s ...hmmmm - net so mein ding ...

@beuze : ..BLUMEN zurück , nett dass du uns welche mitgebracht hast !!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. April 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Schwabenland in gelb...


Die Satteltasche ist so was von perfekt ans Gelände angepasst 

Bei uns war es genau anders herum, es sollte ab Mittag regnen...daher in der Frühe losgefahren-erneut zum Müllroser See die Enten wecken  



...am See entlang-die Baumgruppe im See ist die sog. "Liebesinsel" 


 
...so früh dann doch erst mal wieder eine ganz kleine Pause... 



...und da es bis zum frühen Nachmittag doch noch nicht regnete, folgte eine kleine Putz-Aktion zu Hause...



...für "meine" Verhältnisse ganz ordentlich geworden...Kette und Kassette sehen doch wieder halbwegs ansehlich aus...
nach ca. 2500 km  und das ganze Bike ist auch wieder sauber für die nächste Tour ...... ehe der Regen am späten Nachmittag doch noch kam..



Aber da stand es schon brav im Keller 
PS: Mattschwarz ist zeitlos geil  - und erst recht im "Partner-Outfit" im Biergarten  aber auch die Anderen.....


----------



## fatz (26. April 2010)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> zur verteidigung. der vordere mantel weißt keinerlei abnutzung auf. der hinter ist aber... ohje... schon fast fertig mit der welt =)



klingt nach falscher bremstechnik. ich brauch auf 2-3 hinterreifen einen vorderreifen. beide
fa. die stollen schauen bei mir hoechstens mal ein bissl angenagt aus. besonders vorn.
aber abgerissen ist noch keiner, obwohl ich die dinger hart rannehme.


----------



## pinocchi0 (26. April 2010)

ja. die ein oder andere vollbremsung war schon dabei. ging aber nicht anders ;(
werds mal beobachten =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesi991 (26. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @wiesi : .... hm - zu viele aufkleber(felgen) , zu viel unterschiedliches  rot , zu langer vorbau, am rizer ergon´s ...hmmmm - net so mein ding ...



danke für die kritik - ja die aufkleber - an dem lrs werd ich aber sicher keine arbeit verrichten (wenn man so hört wie oft die verrecken  ) - wenn die den geist aufgegeben haben und neue kommen werd ich sie samt der roten aufkleber am rahmen säubern
das rot der pedale hat leider auf dem foto wo ich sie gesehen hab dunkler gewirkt 

die ergons müssen leider wegen meiner hände sein  

wegen vorbau hab ich auch lange überlegt - aber nachdem ich mit dem handling so ziemlich zufrieden bin: never change a a running system...


----------



## barbarissima (26. April 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *nachdem`s heute morgen geregnet hat, lockte der frühe Mittag dann *
> *doch zu einer kleinen Tour...*
> *Schwabenland in gelb..*
> 
> ...


 
*Musste gerade noch mal raus schauen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hier blüht noch gar klein Löwenzahn  Aber das AMS macht sich schon sehr dekorativ im Frühlingsidyll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Vielen Dank für die schöne Blume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## barbarissima (26. April 2010)

*@all Bilderposter vom WE:*
Eure Touren haben einen hohen Neidfaktor  Die Bilder sind klasse geworden 

Und die neuen bikes von wiesi991 und dusi sehen spitzenmäßig aus 


Und da wir ja hier ein Bilderthread sind:

Mein AMS hat was Neues bekommen


----------



## wiesi991 (26. April 2010)

danke für das lob - aber trek6500 hat schon recht  (nja ok bis auf die ergons und den vorbau - da gibts keine kompromisse  )


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Mein AMS hat was Neues bekommen
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/624659


Cool, eine Funkantenne für DVT-B Empfang in der Wildness


----------



## Groudon (26. April 2010)

@barbarissima

wie bisten mit den DC 16/17 zufrieden? man hört ja so durchschnittliches...


----------



## barbarissima (26. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Cool, eine Funkantenne für DVT-B Empfang in der Wildness


Genau  Wurfantenne war gestern  



Groudon schrieb:


> @barbarissima
> 
> wie bisten mit den DC 16/17 zufrieden? man hört ja so durchschnittliches...


 
Die Frickelei beim festmachen hält sich eigentlich in Grenzen. Es dauert vielleicht einen Moment länger, als bei den AC 16/17, aber man kommt gut ohne Federn zurecht  Dafür sind die Dingerchen sind sowas von federleicht, ganze 37 Grämmchen


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2010)

hübsch sind sie ja


----------



## Groudon (26. April 2010)

Ich liebäugle noch mit den Teilen... aber wenn sie echt so ******* auf gehen und dann im Rennen unter stress. oO

Das Gewicht spricht natürlich für sie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (26. April 2010)

@bärbel : ....aber die rottöne sind bei dir   auch  alle anders , nicht ? stört dich das gar nicht ?????


----------



## barbarissima (26. April 2010)

Beim Rennen ist das natürlich wieder was anderes, da bricht man wahrscheinlich vor lauter Stress noch das Carbonhebelchen ab  Die AC wiegen ja auch nur 14g mehr und haben Federn


----------



## fatz (26. April 2010)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> ja. die ein oder andere vollbremsung war schon dabei. ging aber nicht anders ;(
> werds mal beobachten =)


wenn's rutscht, bremmst's schlechter. oder wie unser physiklehrer es damals formulierte:
"die gleitreibung ist kleiner als die haftreibung." versuch mal mehr vorn zu bremsen.
70% der bremslast sind vorn. den hintern heb's eh an, wenn du richtig reinlangst....


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. April 2010)

hM; aber das man einen reifen zum stollen abriss bringt? Ich weiß nicht, dass kann doch, gerade bei der anzahl der ausgerissenen Stollen eigentlich nicht wirklich an ein paar verbremsern liegen, oder?
Ich kann von meinen bisherigen FA nur sagen, dass sie im Doppelpack (immer im Wechsel V, H) mal locker 3000-4000 (glaub sogar bissle mehr) gehalten haben! Meine Mary vorne hat nun schon deutlich über 4000, ich glaub sogar über 5000 km drauf, und ist noch auf der hälfte!!! Ich für meinen Teil kann sagen, dass reifen bei mir lange heben..zumindes für mein empfinden 

Zun bremsen: ich hab vorne mehr als doppelte abnutzung der bremsbeläge als hinten. Insofern: s. fatz! - der hat da recht


----------



## barbarissima (26. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @bärbel : ....aber die rottöne sind bei dir auch alle anders , nicht ? stört dich das gar nicht ?????


 
Die eloxierten Teile haben ein eher bläuliches Rot. Aber das stört überhaupt nicht, weil die Naben und die Schnellspanner weg sind von den lackierten Teilen


----------



## Dämon__ (27. April 2010)

*Hier noch eins vom WE nicht das unsere Bilder Polizei meckert*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (27. April 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> so nachdem mein bike pimär fertig ist wage ich auch mal, meinen würfel hier zu präsentieren



Sehr schöner Würfel ! Mir gefällt das AMS gut und die Pedale bringen ordentlich leben rein . Viel Spaß damit. 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## wiesi991 (27. April 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Würfel ! Mir gefällt das AMS gut und die Pedale bringen ordentlich leben rein . Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Gruß aus Eschenhahn



Danke - den hab ich seit dem reifenwechsel auch - die pedale würden deinem rahmen noch besser stehen


----------



## regenrohr (27. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> PS: Mattschwarz ist zeitlos geil  - und erst recht im "Partner-Outfit" im Biergarten  aber auch die Anderen.....



denke ich mir auch, aber mit dem ganzen bunten Schnick-Schnack dran und vorallem den unnötigen Stickern leider nicht mehr



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> aber das man einen reifen zum stollen  abriss bringt? Ich weiß nicht, dass kann doch, gerade bei der anzahl der  ausgerissenen Stollen eigentlich nicht wirklich an ein paar verbremsern  liegen, oder?



Bekannter von mir fährt hauptächlich in der Vertikalen (Vertride) und da werden die Stollen teilweise sehr stark beansprucht, die Nics sind nach spätestens 5 Ausflügen am Felsen nahezu blank


----------



## fatz (27. April 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Bekannter von mir fährt hauptächlich in der Vertikalen (Vertride) und da werden die Stollen teilweise sehr stark beansprucht, die Nics sind nach spätestens 5 Ausflügen am Felsen nahezu blank



hm! ich bin da auch eher grob unterwegs. aber ohne probleme. nn ist fuer sowas alledings eher sch.....lecht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. April 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> wegen vorbau hab ich auch lange überlegt - aber nachdem ich mit dem handling so ziemlich zufrieden bin: never change a a running system...


Mhmm...ist schon Wahr - aber ich riskier es nun einfach mal....der Originale musste ja vor geraumer Zeit einem "verstellbaren" Monstrum von Vorbau weichen......aber nach hartnäckiger, wiederkehrender (berechtigter) Kritik von der inoffiziellen Geometriebeauftragten hier  kam nun heute endlich [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]





[/url] der neue (kurze) Vorbau....
Zurück geht ja zur Not immer  Und die Kette ist auch wieder fällig, und das, wo ich die Alte Gestern noch mal schön blank bekommen habe 
Wenn Alles funzt folgen natürlich Bilder...die dann auch hoffentlich den strengen Augen der Geometriebeauftragten schmeicheln


----------



## Cube42 (27. April 2010)

Na gut 600 km hatte ich glück


----------



## Beorn (27. April 2010)

Ein Platten nach 600km ist doch gut! Ich mach immer gleich Kapitale, siehe Angelhaken=Mantel hinüber.


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2010)

Cube42 schrieb:


> Na gut 600 km hatte ich glück


Aber es nervt ja trotzdem jedes Mal extrem


----------



## trek 6500 (27. April 2010)

spuri : ..werde das mit strengem auge beobachten ...hihi


----------



## Dämon__ (27. April 2010)

> Aber es nervt ja trotzdem jedes Mal extrem
> __________________



Ja ja ihr Leichtbaufreaks wollt es ja nicht anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ja ja ihr Leichtbaufreaks wollt es ja nicht anders.


 
Da habe ich gar keinen Leichtbau, sondern robuste Nobbys mit stabilem Schlauch


----------



## MilkyWayne (27. April 2010)

hmm ich hab mit meinen robusten FA's und nem durchaus Stabilen schlauch auch schon sicher 800-1000 km glück  davor waren dünne schläuche drinnen und hinten ein smart sam (*würg*) drauf... und zu wenig luft drin ---> manchmal 2 platte/woche, bis es mir dann gereicht hat


----------



## Beorn (27. April 2010)

Mit einem Reifen, der einem Angelhacken widersteht, will ich aber nicht fahren (müssen).


----------



## trek 6500 (27. April 2010)

kein hacken , nur ein haken ..


----------



## alu-xb (27. April 2010)

nobby,rr und standart schlauch und auch 1200km ohne ein platten...

sylt rantumbecken












und die selbe stelle noch ein paar wochen zuvor...


----------



## Dämon__ (27. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Da habe ich gar keinen Leichtbau, sondern robuste Nobbys mit stabilem Schlauch



und trotzdem bekommst du früher oder später platt.


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2010)

mit NN nie platt  FA montiert und auf der ersten Fahrt zur Arbeit gleich 2 Platten , Abfahrt vom Rothorn, 1x platt  dann im Luberon gleich 2 Platten auf einer Abfahrt, danach Maxxis Minion DHF und DHR montiert = keine Platten aber Rollwiederstand ohne Ende (2.5 MM wiegen 1.2 kg ) Jetzt fahre ich wieder FA und hoffe mal es geht  ansonsten habe ich für Frankrech (Provence) 2 Highroller im Gepäck


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> und trotzdem bekommst du früher oder später platt.



Nur weil du keinen Schlauch im Reifen hast


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> und trotzdem bekommst du früher oder später platt.


 
Naja, ich fahre ja auch nicht nur WAB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (27. April 2010)

Immer diese Rechtschreibung, ich werd sie nie beherrschen 

Den Haken muss es aber fast reingehackt haben, der war nahezu horizontal reingedroschen  Hab mir beim Suchen danach ordentlich die Finger blutig geschrammt.

Jeder findet irgendwann raus mit was er möglichst plattenfrei fahren kann.  Die anderen suchen noch


----------



## Dämon__ (27. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Naja, ich fahre ja auch nicht nur WAB



he jetzt werd mal nicht frech.

aber besser platt als so was.


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2010)

Dein Bein????  Sieht schlimm aus


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> aber besser platt als so was.


Autsch, da bin ich aber platt


----------



## Dämon__ (27. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Dein Bein????  Sieht schlimm aus



Ja mein Bein, sind aber nur Schürfwunden die ich mir am Sonntag auf dem ersten Trail zugezogen habe.
Bin in einer Kurve mit dem VR auf so blöden Tannenzapfen weg gerutscht.

So jetzt gehe ich mal in die Sauna und Morgen geht es wieder raus, probe Runde fahren für den Rey Day.


----------



## wiesi991 (27. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Mhmm...ist schon Wahr - aber ich riskier es nun einfach mal....der Originale musste ja vor geraumer Zeit einem "verstellbaren" Monstrum von Vorbau weichen......aber nach hartnäckiger, wiederkehrender (berechtigter) Kritik von der inoffiziellen Geometriebeauftragten hier  kam nun heute endlich [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nuja - selbst wenn ich wollte wärs zz bei mir zuende - bin student und hab mein letztes geld in die richtige reifenwahl gepumpt - was meines erachtens mehr lohnenswert ist  
was noch ein problem ist: ich bin ein sog. sitzriese - heißt ich krieg beim bergauffahren schon mit dem vorbau grade so genug druck aufs vorderrad - und ein flatbar kommt mir nicht ans rad 

@Dämon: gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. April 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> .... ich bin ein sog. sitzriese - heißt ich krieg beim bergauffahren schon mit dem vorbau grade so genug druck aufs vorderrad - und ein flatbar kommt mir nicht ans rad


War ja auch nicht gegen Dich geschossen, außerdem sagtest Du ja indirekt mit Deinem Zitat, dass es passt! Aber mein Vorbau naja sieh selbst im Album...war mir die 21 Euronen wert, mal was dezenteres zu probieren - und Rücksendung ist möglich 
Das Geld in die richtigen Reifen zu stecken ist ja sicher nicht verkehrt....wie man hier liest...
@Dämon - auch von hier noch beste Genesungswünsche....und nur keinen "Zapfen" haben


----------



## wiesi991 (27. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> War ja auch nicht gegen Dich geschossen, außerdem sagtest Du ja indirekt mit Deinem Zitat, dass es passt! Aber mein Vorbau naja sieh selbst im Album...war mir die 21 Euronen wert, mal was dezenteres zu probieren - und Rücksendung ist möglich
> Das Geld in die richtigen Reifen zu stecken ist ja sicher nicht verkehrt....wie man hier liest...
> @Dämon - auch von hier noch beste Genesungswünsche....und nur keinen "Zapfen" haben



ich habs auch nicht als schuss aufgefasst - ich wollt nur erklären warum ich da nix anderes dran hab  
zu den reifen: hätte nie geglaubt wie sehr sie doch das fahrverhalten und auch die gefühlte sicherheit beeinflussen - und dass für lausige 50 euro


----------



## maggo86 (27. April 2010)

Cube42 schrieb:


> Na gut 600 km hatte ich glück



find ich auch nicht schlecht...ich hatte mit meinem reaction schon nach 400km einen^^....aber am vr!


----------



## MilkyWayne (27. April 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> ich habs auch nicht als schuss aufgefasst - ich wollt nur erklären warum ich da nix anderes dran hab
> zu den reifen: hätte nie geglaubt wie sehr sie doch das fahrverhalten und auch die gefühlte sicherheit beeinflussen - und dass für lausige 50 euro



so wars bei mir auch.. der smart sam hinten hat garkein gefühl vermittelt.. GAR KEIN .. soweit dass man teilweise kaum gespürt hat, wenn einem der hintern aufm matsch etwas weggezogen ist..

mit dem FA kam dann alles GANZ anders


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. April 2010)

@alu-xb 
Ging bislang irgendwie unter - schöne Bilder  und vor Allem ein "kleines Schwarzes" mal ganz ohne den hier oft bemängelten bunten Schnick-Schnack...das muß doch nun einfach Gefallen finden...und gegen evtl. weitere Krümelei hilft nur dann wohl nur noch der


Also mir gefällt es Klasse!
@wiesi991
Ja die Reifenwahl ist ja auch in der Formel 1 ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln & entscheidet oft über Sieg oder Niederlage, obwohl sich der ganze Rest am Fahrzeug (samt Fahrer) nicht ändert...
Daran sieht man schon wie wichtig die richtigen Schlappen sein können.
Ich muss mich da etwas zurückhalten...da auf meinem Acid 2.1er montiert sind...aber im Ursprung waren es auch Schwalbe Smart Sam (3x platt hinten vorige Saison) - dieses Jahr auf Conti Vapor gewechselt + bislang Ruhe gehabt...und zufrieden mit den Dingern...
Das mit dem Plattfuß kann aber auch Zufall gewesen sein...vielleicht kommt es ja noch


----------



## wiesi991 (27. April 2010)

bei mir hat der nobby zicken gemacht (bei 2,8 bar gleich mal nen hübschen snakebite nach grob geschätzten 250km - natürlich hinten) - und nachdems mich das 5. mal fast auf die schnauze gelegt hätte stand der entschluss, dass ich neue reifen will - seitdem is alles besser (nja ok bis auf den rollwiderstand - aber der zählt beim tourenfahren nicht  )

edit: zum conti vapor: is auch einer meiner lieblingsreifen - und findet in meiner mtb-gruppe immer mehr verehrer  - hatte übrigens mit selbigem reifen 4000km keinen platten - bei hauptsächlich schlechten schotterstraßen - wo meinem nobby die luft ausgegangen is


----------



## beuze1 (27. April 2010)

*heute im Wald..*
*HW4.. hab ich das nicht neulich wo gesehen..








klar

da

war,s..*


----------



## trek 6500 (27. April 2010)

@xb : geilste strandbilder , vor allem das , wo das bike im sand liegt !!
@wiesi : 2,8 sind beim nobby zu viel - wenn du net grad 100 kg wiegst ... 
spuri : hab auch auf 3 bikes den conti - allerdings vertical - GUT und BILlIG !!!! auf den anderen bikes sind nobbys - in 2.25 bzw, 2,4 - und nu ´rate mal , mit welchen ich öfter einen platten hatte ..;( mit dem 3fach so teuren ... grmmpffff


----------



## wiesi991 (27. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @xb : geilste strandbilder , vor allem das , wo das bike im sand liegt !!
> @wiesi : 2,8 sind beim nobby zu viel - wenn du net grad 100 kg wiegst ...
> spuri : hab auch auf 3 bikes den conti - allerdings vertical - GUT und BILlIG !!!! auf den anderen bikes sind nobbys - in 2.25 bzw, 2,4 - und nu ´rate mal , mit welchen ich öfter einen platten hatte ..;( mit dem 3fach so teuren ... grmmpffff



ich weiß dasses zu viel ist - vorne warn 2,4 drinnen - weniger is nicht gegangen wegen der papierkarkasse - einfach zu instabil
die 2,8 warn eher erschreckend weil snakebite  

meinen highroller fahr ich selbst bei 1,9 bar mit schlauch und 19er felge ohne probleme


----------



## fatz (27. April 2010)

@plattenfahrer:
ich fahr die fa mit schlauchlos-eigenbau mit latex und schaff maximal 2 platten im jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. April 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> ....zum conti vapor: is auch einer meiner lieblingsreifen - und findet in meiner mtb-gruppe immer mehr verehrer  - hatte übrigens mit selbigem reifen 4000km keinen platten..





trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..hab auch auf 3 bikes den conti - allerdings vertical - GUT und BILlIG !!!!


Das klingt ja gut - als ich die zu Saisonstart aufzog & schon mal hier nach Erfahrungen fragte, kam keine Rückmeldung....das machte mir schon Sorgen in die Sch**** gegriffen zu haben, zumal der wirklich im Vergleich recht preiswert ist....Aber nun bin ich mir total sicher, genau düs Richtige gemacht zu haben... zumal sich die Platten seinerzeit nicht wirklich erklären ließen. Danke für Eure positiven RM - dachte schon, ich mache mich hier voll zum 

 http://www.smiliemania.de/mit dem Reifen.....jetzt müsste man ja glatt schnell noch welche bestellen, solange es noch ein "Geheimtipp" ist (Angebot & Nachfrage) 
@ beuze - danke für den rettenden Bilderanteil.....und ehe es weiteren Ärger mit der Bilderpolizei gibt, klinke ich mich hier nun so lange aus, bis ich wieder was Buntes zum Anschauen hier posten kann......


----------



## wiesi991 (27. April 2010)

ich bin noch nicht so lange im cube-forum unterwegs  sonst hätt ich schon n paar rezensionen geben können 

zum angebot und nachfrage: mach dir mal keine sorgen, die meisten hier im forum sind eher gegner der alten contis, wie ich in ein paar freds eindrucksvoll bewiesen bekommen habe (liegt allerdings auch am verwendungszweck)

wenn immer noch interesse besteht kann ich mal die erfahrungsberichte der drei Vapor-Fahrer im meiner mtb-gruppe zusammenfassen


----------



## Mircwidu (27. April 2010)

kurz was zu den reifen
Fahre den Conti Rubber Queen am Fritzz und den Conti Gravity am Marathon Touren Fully.
Keine Platten auch mit 1,8 Bar (ich habe ohne Ausrüstung 68kg).
Zum Grip gibt es absout nix negatives.
Mir kommt kein Schwalbe mehr ans Rad.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. April 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @plattenfahrer:
> ich fahr die fa mit schlauchlos-eigenbau mit latex und schaff maximal 2 platten im jahr.



dito - -allerdings mmit schlauch. hatte beim ersten FA 4000km ohne platten..im herbst hatte ich ne serie von viiielen durchschlägen, immer auf dem selben verblockten mistweg Nuja..Jetzt bin ich ne seit ner weile wieder stabil


----------



## MilkyWayne (27. April 2010)

ich fahr den fa auch mit 1,8-2bar .. macht bei mir mit 59kg ohne ausrüstung definitiv alles mit 

@ andi: aber fährst du nicht mittlerweile die matschige marie?


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. April 2010)

doch doch.. Hab sie zur zeit sogar vorn und hinten drauf. da ich aber hinten bisher nur minimale unterschiede (auf trockenem stein vll. sogar eher zum nachteil) festgestellt habe, spiel ich wieder mit dem gedanken auf meine lieblingskombi MM/FA zurück zu kommen 

PS: Ich fahr mittlerweile nur noch 1,5 bar  - was wohl auch meinen breeeeeeiten felgen zu verdanken ist


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *heute im Wald..*
> *HW4.. hab ich das nicht neulich wo gesehen..*


 
*Ich muss als nur aufs Rad steigen und immer dem HW4-Schild nach fahren und schon komme ich von meinem Baum zu deinem Baum
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*




*Da kann ja selbst ich mich nicht mehr verfahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (28. April 2010)

Ruhe jetzt! Und Bilder raus!


----------



## wiesi991 (28. April 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Ruhe jetzt! Und Bilder raus!



viell kann ich heut noch mit zwei cubes in action dienen - kommt drauf an ob ich ne kamera bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

...noch keine bilder da - muss wohnung aufräumen ... ;(


----------



## Ostwandlager (28. April 2010)

heute muste ich blau machen...





Nettes Video 
 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDBTFhPHK6Y"]YouTube- The Hammer Track Monte Velo HELMET CAM mtb Downhill Lago di Garda Freeride[/nomedia]


----------



## barbarissima (28. April 2010)

*Boah! Das ist ja ganz schön unverschämt, solche Bilder zu posten, während alle anderen noch arbeiten müssen und keine Berge vor der Haustür haben *
*Schäm dich *


----------



## pinocchi0 (28. April 2010)

oh man, das video ist nicht schlecht. teilweise sieht es echt schnell aus bei der "unübersichtlichkeit" naja aber die kennen die strecke wohl in und auswendig. ziemlich krass =)


----------



## Dämon__ (28. April 2010)

*Bin auch von der Inspektionsfahrt zurück.
Vorsicht Kopf einziehen!*




*dort geht es runter.*




*Unser Trail-Schaf. ist jetzt kein Witz!*




*Am Ziel angekommen.*




*Und auf dem Weg zurück dann das!Diese Wi....*


----------



## _Dominik (28. April 2010)

@ dämon: das war in siersburg oder? 
ich war letzten samstag dort unterwegs
war echt geil

freu mich schon auf sonntag 
REY DAY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (28. April 2010)

_Dominik schrieb:


> @ dämon: das war in siersburg oder?
> ich war letzten samstag dort unterwegs
> war echt geil
> 
> ...



Die Bilder sind zwischen Oberfelsberg und Beaumarais gemacht worden, ist aber die Rey Tour!


----------



## barbarissima (28. April 2010)

*@Dämon:*
*Da steht ein echtes Schaf mitten im Wald auf dem Trail rum    *


----------



## alu-xb (28. April 2010)

dit is hier aber kein chatroom oder sowat sondern eine gallerie !
ist überhaupt nich böse gemeint aber die 3-4 bilder pro seite zwischen 1k kommentaren suchen zu müssen war glaube ich nicht der sinn der sache...

aot:


----------



## derAndre (28. April 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> heute muste ich blau machen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Video ist schneller gedreht oder? Nicht viel. Das zeigt sich vor allem so wenn man mal auf den Helm und die Lichtreflexe achtet. Das wirkt ein bisschen wie ein alter Film der mit 18 Frames aufgenommen wurde und nun 25 Frames abgespielt wird.


----------



## nen (28. April 2010)

heute ging es bei wunderbaren 22° C rauf zur Seegrube auf 1906m.
nen typisch zum finish hin wieder durch den schnee





geschafft





belohnt mit einem tollen panorama (das imageshack-thumbnail funzt leider nicht)


----------



## drexsack (28. April 2010)

Ich hab Sommereifen aufgezogen =)


----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

@alu : ...immer schön locker bleiben !! 
@ostawandlager: super geiles pic !!!! greez , k.


----------



## Svene82 (28. April 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin neu hier und will euch natürlich mein 6 Wochen junges AMS125 nicht vorenthalten 











[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/dsc00079k4wt.jpg] 

Sorry für die schlechte Qualität. Aber da wars leider schon dunkel draußen...

Gruß
Svene

PS: Wie funktioniert hier das direkte Einbetten des Fotos in den Text?
PPS: Habs gefunden


----------



## Salamander301 (28. April 2010)

@Svene82: Viel Spaß mit deinem AMS


----------



## Jason86 (28. April 2010)

Hallo, 

schönes Bike !!  

Fotos einfach bei http://www.abload.de/index.php  vom Pc hochladen,
und dann bei der Antwort ,,Grafik einfügen'' auswählen.
Dort den Link des Fotos eingeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svene82 (28. April 2010)

Danke ihr beiden!


----------



## Beorn (28. April 2010)

Grade im Sonnenuntergang was neues probiert.

Der Trail auf dem Bild ging, außer den beiden Natursteintreppen.





Der zweite Versuch war so mies, da wollt ich schnell aus dem Gebüsch raus und unter die Dusche, dass es nicht mehr so juckt, deshalb kein Bild davon.


----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

..was ging an dem trail .....?????????


----------



## MilkyWayne (28. April 2010)

naja der trail war scheinbar ganz ok

so nach dem motto "wie war der trail? - ging so"


----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

aha .....


----------



## linkespurfahrer (28. April 2010)

Heute Abend ein wenig Rollentraining gemacht:





Um das mit den Reifen kurz aufzugreifen: Ich fahre Schwalbes Racing Ralph nun schon seit 7000km und es ist immer noch gut Profil, wenn auch die Stollen in Mitte "rund" und ein paar kleine Schnittspuren zu sehen sind. Die RR kombiniere ich mit den 130 gramm Schläuchen von Schwalbe. Bisher -toi, toi, toi- keinen Platten. Fahre einen großteil Asphalt von sehr gut bis sehr schlecht sowie Sandpisten, Waldböden und Kopfsteinpflaster, sowie manchmal über Glasscherben, denen ich nicht mehr ausweichen kann. Man muss wissen was man fahren will und fahren tut. Für gröbere Sachen liegt noch ein Satz NN rum, den ich vielleicht beim EBM im August einsetzen werde.

Im Übrigen muss ich mit ordentlich Talkum zwischen Schlauch und Reifen fahren.

Viele Grüße von Stefan

P.S: im April: 1420km, seit 18März (mit neuem Rahmen): 1760km


----------



## pero38 (28. April 2010)

[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hallo hier das für meine frau kürzlich aufgebaute AMS 125  09 
war mein letztjähriges R1!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wellea (28. April 2010)

@ svene82: ich hab mir das gleiche Gerät bestellt und warte nun schon seit 9 Wochen... du könntest mir mit ein paar mehr Bilder das Warten versüßen


----------



## Beorn (28. April 2010)

Trek, dass der Trail so ging bedeutet, dass er mit erwähnter Ausnahme fahrbar war. Wenig begeistert war ich davon und daher hat er keine schönere Beschreibung gekriegt, dass mir ein kleines Missgeschick geschah, über das ich den Mantel des Schweigens breiten möchte.

Immerhin habe ich dank des Missgeschicks angehalten und auch gleich ein Bild gemacht, da hätt ich sonst wieder nicht drangedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (28. April 2010)

jetzt werd ich neugierig ^^

nicht dass hier jemand anfängt rumzugackern aber dann kein ei legt 

wenn ich demnächst (hoffentlich bald) wieder aufs rad komme, gibts auch neue bilder! versprochen (aber schule (g8 in bayern :-!) sitzt mir immer mehr im nacken, vorallem da ich doch eher der faule typ bin )


----------



## Beorn (29. April 2010)

Nunja, schwer zu beschreiben :

Steiler Trail (sieht man ein wenig daran, dass ich für das Bild ja ein wenig höher stand als mein Würfel) und ich war zu faul meinen Sattel runterzumachen (wegen 200m Steilabfahrt, die man nicht kennt, macht man sich diese Mühe ja nicht, gell  ). Mein Vorderrad hat sich irgendwo verfangen und das Heck war schön am steigen. Da ich hinter dem ausgezogenen Sattel war, hab ich mir das Hinterteil vom Sattel schön in meinen vorderen Schritt gezimmert  und als ich endlich den Lenker loslies mein Würfel an der Stütze festgehalten (soll ja nicht fallen, das arme Bike ). An der Mauer an der es lehnt konnt ich mich gegrätscht mit dem rechten Fuß abstützen, der linke stand normal aufm Weg.

So Ei gelegt. Alles in allem hatte das eher Slapstickcharakter  und war zum Glück recht langsam.

Viel Spaß beim G-8 Abi Eck! Soll ich Dir was ausm Studium verraten!? Es wird nicht besser!


----------



## Friecke (29. April 2010)

@Svene82
Schönes AMS, die Farbkombi gefällt mir richtig gut. Lediglich über die Pedale solltest Du Dir ein paar Gedanken machen. Die originalen sind schon sehr rutschig und machen gerne mal Aua.

Viel Spaß damit,
Friecke


----------



## trek 6500 (29. April 2010)

@boern : ...hätte ich gern live geseh´n ..


----------



## fatz (29. April 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> ...das Hinterteil vom Sattel schön in meinen vorderen Schritt gezimmert  .....



eier legen geht aber anders.... 

aber denk dir nix. durch schmerz lernt man schnell und nachhaltig.

ich hab gestern auch meine knieschoner getestet. 3/4m ueber  eine
boeschung rungergehupft, viel zu viel ruecklage und huiiii. hab mir nur 
dabei die hintere bremsscheibe eliminiert (beim absteigen draufgelatscht)
und da ich heut nochmal fahren wollte, musst ich mir gerade im laden eine 
neue holen: 200% von dem was sie bei bike-components kostet 
und da wundern sich noch leut, dass man sein zeug im inet bestellt.


----------



## Beorn (29. April 2010)

trek: Wenn ich meinen Photosklaven mal wieder dabeihab, dann stell ich das nach (aber schmerzfreier)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (29. April 2010)

Mei was für ein wetter...





mei hier total verfahren! Die karte stimmt einfach nicht mit dem Gelände überein 





So pause zu ende, weiter arbeiten...


----------



## fuschnick (29. April 2010)

alu-xb schrieb:


>


 
ein Cube im Urlaub.. gefällt. Ist ein 09er in M, oder?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. April 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> Die karte stimmt einfach nicht mit dem Gelände überein....


Doch, die Kleine da links unten müsste es sein....erkenne die beiden Hügel...ja und den Trail....doch die könnte passen 

Heute endlich den kurzen Vorbau ca. 30 km Probe gefahren. Kati - warum musste ich nur so lange mit dem bisherigen....?
Was fährt der sich geil! Geo scheint gut zu passen, nur der Allerwerteste tat mehr als sonst....muss sich wohl 
noch an die neue Geo gewöhnen..?



Zu Hause wurden dann die Hörnchen noch etwas abgesenkt - so wird es nun definitiv bleiben...egal wer hier meckert!
Jetzt passt es (glaube ich)...



Einfach, kurz und schmerzlos...



Danke liebe "Geometriebeauftragte"!


----------



## trek 6500 (29. April 2010)

@ostwandlager : das erste bild ist einfach genial - beneide dich um dein bike gelände !!!! wir haben hier dagegen ja eher hügel , anstelle von bergen ...seufz ... greez , kati


----------



## trek 6500 (29. April 2010)

aaahhhh- der spuri !!! danke für´s blümchen , gern gescheh´n - manchmal muss man eben beharrlich bleiben , gell das sieht schon mal besser aus ! die hörnchen kannst du ruhig noch weiter runter machen - die sollen nicht nach oben steh´n !!
wenn du nu den sattel noch ein wenig (nur ein wenig) nach vorne schiebst - dann dürftest du fast gut sitzen .was noch besser wäre - wenn du mal geld zuviel hast - heheh - eine ungekröpfte stütze ! das macht auch enorm  was aus !! schön , dass der vorbau hilft !!!!!   glg , die kati  oh , seh´gerade : die reflektoren sind auch ab !! supi


----------



## Svene82 (29. April 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=173230@ wellea

ich bekomms erst morgen wieder. Habs gestern wegen Service zum Händler gebracht. Wenn am WE hoffentlich es Wetter paßt wird wieder ausgeritten 

Ich hab meins Ende Oktober bestellt und Anfang März beim Händler abgeholt. Er hatte es aber "schon" seit Anfang Februar da. Das biken ist bei mir eh erst seit Anfang März wieder möglich...


----------



## baldur (29. April 2010)

Goethepunkt, links seht ihr Obernhof  an der Lahn, rechts Weinähr!


----------



## PeterR (29. April 2010)

@Ostwandlager

Hallo!

Wo ist dieser Trail? (Der auf Bild 1 )

Danke und nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. April 2010)

@ Kati
Kannst Du Gedanken lesen? Also genau 2 Dinge hatte ich mir noch überlegt, den Sattel wieder ein klein weing nach vorne zu schieben (wegen dem A....aua von heute - hatte ihn erst vorgestern etwas zurück genommen) und eventuell die Hörnchen noch ein wenig....aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher, mag es ein biss´l wenigstens nach oben, egal was da angesagt ist....die Reflektoren sind in einer Stadt wie dieser immer dran, guckst Du hier:



Hier fahren die Cops sogar extra Fahrrad um MTB- Treiber an die StVO zu erinnern  - oder meinst Du die affige Bimmel ist freiwilig am Lenker - da ich aber nur das Acid habe & damit wie gesagt u.a. auch zur Arbeit fahre...muss man so manchen Kompromiß mitmachen.....wenn man nicht dauern zahlen will 
Nur meine schöne Trinkflasche hast Du ignoriert...


----------



## trek 6500 (29. April 2010)

nein , musste  nur zwischendrin weg ... SCHÖÖÖÖNE cube flasche !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> nein , musste nur zwischendrin weg ... SCHÖÖÖÖNE cube flasche !!


----------



## alu-xb (29. April 2010)

fuschnick schrieb:


> ein Cube im Urlaub.. gefällt. Ist ein 09er in M, oder?



hallo,
der rahmen ist von 08 denke ich, ist ein ltd messemodell.
die reba wurde wegen def.lockout von rs gegen eine 09er getauscht und auf 100mm umgebaut.

mfg


----------



## maybrik (29. April 2010)

Mein Kumpl macht nicht die besten Fotos
Man sieht kein bike keinen Fahrer aber einen haufen Wald






etwas unscharf aber mir gefällt es


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2010)

hat Dynamik


----------



## derAndre (29. April 2010)

maybrik schrieb:


> Mein Kumpl macht nicht die besten Fotos
> Man sieht kein bike keinen Fahrer aber einen haufen Wald
> 
> etwas unscharf aber mir gefällt es



Es zeigt sehr deutlich was in Bewegung ist und was nicht


----------



## fatz (30. April 2010)

maybrik schrieb:


> Mein Kumpl macht nicht die besten Fotos
> Man sieht kein bike keinen Fahrer aber einen haufen Wald


hat doch auch was. 
 sag ihm er soll einfach mit dem fahrer mitziehen. dann waer's  ein geiles bild geworden.



derAndre schrieb:


> Es zeigt sehr deutlich was in Bewegung ist und was nicht


was sich bewegt und was nicht, ist nur eine frage des koordinatensystems. aber
mit dem porblem hat sich schon der alte galileo rumschlagen muessen.


----------



## Dämon__ (30. April 2010)

*Gestern bei Sommerlichen Temperaturen.*


----------



## Ostwandlager (30. April 2010)

schnell in der Mittagspause zur Grünsteinhütte geradlt. Es ist so eine schinderrei da rauf...





Aber die schöne kleine Hütte entschädigt 











Gruß Klaus


----------



## Markus i35 (30. April 2010)

Der Gesichtsausdruck vor und nach dem Bier stimmt mich nachdenklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterR (30. April 2010)

@Ostwandlager

Sorry, muß noch mal nachhaken 

Wo bitte ist der Trail vom Beitrag 3143?

Danke und weiterhin viel Spaß!

Peter


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. April 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> ...Aber die schöne kleine Hütte entschädigt


Würde eher sagen, dass kühle Blonde entschädigt  und das in der Mittagspause  - schöne Fotos 

War heute vor der Nachtschicht auch noch mal auf Achse...seit dem Umbau gestern knarzt es irgendwie im Bereich Lenker/Vorbau...


 
Habe heute noch mal WD 40 behandelt / gefettet, nachgezogen....hoffentlich ist es nun weg  werden ja die nächsten Ausfahrten bald zeigen...
Hier an gleicher Stelle schrieb ich noch neulich, kein See - sondern eine Wiese. Nun kann man es wieder sehen  das Wasser kroch zurück in die Oder....



Mein Hänlder hat so ein schönes 18``LTD Team in mattschwarz da...und angeblich auch 2 vermeintliche Interessenten für das grün/weiße in letzter Zeit gehabt - ich schwanke dermaßen....sollten es die letzten Bilder des Kleinen hier sein 
Eigentlich wollte ich ja später mal ein AMS - denke aber auch ehrlich brauchen würd´ich des nicht zwingend in der Umgebung hier.....und das Hardtail ist auch so lecker ausgestattet....und wäre gleich zu haben....na egal -ist eh´mein Ding. Einziges Problem: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Schnell noch etwas von der Sittenpolizei - wenn wieder pure Weiblichkeit hier im Forum zu sehen sein sollte, dann doch bitte nur noch so 



LG Frank


----------



## Ostwandlager (30. April 2010)

Ja nach dem bier war alles besser...


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2010)

ich hbe meinem Cube mal Maxxis Highroller in 2.5 geschenkt .... mal sehen ob die wirklich den Grip und die Pannensicherheit haben von denen viele schwärmer. Aufjedenfall ging das Gewicht vom Fritzz von 15.4 kg auf 16.2 kg hoch  

Entweder brauche ich jetzt mehr Carbon oder mehr Kondition 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpUrJtYM948"]YouTube- BÃ¼ndner SteinbÃ¶cke[/nomedia]


----------



## Magic21 (30. April 2010)

Gerstern meinem Cube und mir mal was richtig gutes gegönnt - den Berliner Mauerweg an einem Tag.

Die Tour ist auch hier zu finden:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.55720.html

Gruss Magic21


volle Kirschblüte





Mauerweg





Checkpoint Charlie





Reichstag





im Norden





ehemaliger Wachturm





Schloss Cecilienhof





ehemaliger Grenzübergang Dreilinden


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. April 2010)

Magic21 schrieb:


> ..Gestern meinem Cube und mir mal was richtig gutes gegönnt - den Berliner Mauerweg an einem Tag..http://


Das ist ja mal ´ne ganz originelle Idee  für alle aus dem Berliner Umland oder die, die Anreisen können/wollen ....wenn auch ganz sicher nur an einem komplett freien Tag zu schaffen (über 12 h Fahrzeit).
Schöne Fotos - auch ´ne klasse Auswahl gepostet. Vielleicht sollte ich doch auf´n AMS warten.... schick, schick. Alles zusammen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas0384 (30. April 2010)

hier mal mein Hobel:
Cube LTD Race 09

Änderungen:
XT Downswing-Umwerfer (endlich keine eingeklemmten Steinchen mehr )
XT-Kassette und Kette
gedichtete durchgehende XTR-Züge (Rahmen aufgedremelt)  
Mavic Crossride Laufräder
Windcutter-Scheiben
Ergon-Griffe


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. April 2010)

mas0384 schrieb:


> hier mal mein Hobel:
> Cube LTD Race 09


Na super toll - und dann auch noch in Mattschwarz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ärgert mich nur weiter  irgendwann muß ich mich ja entscheiden


----------



## mas0384 (30. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Na super toll - und dann auch noch in Mattschwarz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muss ich das jetzt verstehen???


----------



## Magic21 (30. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ´ne ganz originelle Idee  für alle aus dem Berliner Umland oder die, die Anreisen können/wollen ....wenn auch ganz sicher nur an einem komplett freien Tag zu schaffen (über 12 h Fahrzeit).
> Schöne Fotos - auch ´ne klasse Auswahl gepostet. Vielleicht sollte ich doch auf´n AMS warten.... schick, schick. Alles zusammen:


 

Danke für die Blumen!

Die reine Fahrzeit war ca. 8,5h, aber Fotos machen, Essen nachschieben, Getränke holen und Beine ausschütteln dauert dann doch seine Zeit. So dass es dann doch etwas über 12h wurde.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. April 2010)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen!


Gern doch - Ehre wem Ehre gebührt 
Das mit der Fahrzeit ist schon klar - aber die ganzen Extras würden "Nachfahrer" sicher genau so machen wollen - daher denke ich kommt das mit dem ganzen Tag schon hin...



mas0384 schrieb:


> muss ich das jetzt verstehen???


Mußt Du nicht, aber könntest Du evtl. (kleiner Hinweis ist in meinem Post von 15:20 Uhr) - schwanke nur gerade wie verrückt zwischen Meins behalten / ein LTD Mattschwarz sofort /ein AMS später.... Und dann kommt erst ein super AMS-Posting und dann Dein toller "Schwarzer" - kurz:     Ihr habt es mir nicht leichter gemacht  war also nix gegen Dich oder Deinen tollen "Schwarzen"


----------



## mas0384 (30. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Mußt Du nicht, aber könntest Du evtl. (kleiner Hinweis ist in meinem Post von 15:20 Uhr) - schwanke nur gerade wie verrückt zwischen Meins behalten / ein LTD Mattschwarz sofort /ein AMS später.... Und dann kommt erst ein super AMS-Posting und dann Dein toller "Schwarzer" - kurz:     Ihr habt es mir nicht leichter gemacht  war also nix gegen Dich oder Deinen tollen "Schwarzen"



also ich bin super froh mit meinem. Vor allem jetzt mit den neuen Laufrädern.... Die originalen Sunringles waren wirklich Schrott, Lager waren nach 1000km im Ar***. 
kann das mattschwarze auch nur empfehlen, ist einfach schlicht, zeitlos und lässt sich super sauber halten!

viel spass beim entscheiden


----------



## Scaler94 (30. April 2010)

Hier mal mein halbfertiges Rad...





















Gruß Timo


----------



## wiesi991 (30. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich hbe meinem Cube mal Maxxis Highroller in 2.5 geschenkt .... mal sehen ob die wirklich den Grip und die Pannensicherheit haben von denen viele schwärmer. Aufjedenfall ging das Gewicht vom Fritzz von 15.4 kg auf 16.2 kg hoch
> 
> Entweder brauche ich jetzt mehr Carbon oder mehr Kondition
> 
> YouTube- BÃ¼ndner SteinbÃ¶cke



hinten auch? wenn ja würd mich interessiern wie du mit seiner traktion zurechtkommst - ich hatte da eher ziemliche probleme und bin auf den minion r gegangen


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2010)

habe vorne und hinten den HR (Vorderrad 42a Hinterrad 60a) drauf, werde berichten 
Minion DHF und DHR mache ich meist nur drauf wenn es nur Bergrunter geht, da mir der Rollwiderstand dann doch zu heftig ist ..... aber mal sehen, die Mischung machts.
(Vorderrad 42a Hinterrad 60a)


----------



## wiesi991 (30. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> habe vorne und hinten den HR (Vorderrad 42a Hinterrad 60a) drauf, werde berichten
> Minion DHF und DHR mache ich meist nur drauf wenn es nur Bergrunter geht, da mir der Rollwiderstand dann doch zu heftig ist ..... aber mal sehen, die Mischung machts.
> (Vorderrad 42a Hinterrad 60a)



jep die mischungen hatte ich auch (allerdings in 2,35") - mir wars aber besonders auf lockerem schotter und weichem waldboden zu wenig traktion...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2010)

was fährst du jetzt?


----------



## MaineCoon (30. April 2010)

@ spurhalter

jetzt weiß ich endlich, was Du mit dem nachfolgenden Satz am 27.04. gemeint hast:

" wo ich die Alte Gestern noch mal schön blank bekommen habe "





Und wegen dem Hinterreifen oben im Bild, "Gummi mit Noppen" , da hast Du irgendetwas falsch verstanden. Das funzt so nicht, nicht mal mit einem Schwalbe, selbst,wenn Nobby Nic drauf steht.  Ja ich weiß, immer diese Spitzfindigkeiten 

Das Bike sieht mit dem neuen "Vorbau" übrigens wirklich viel besser aus ......

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende
MC


----------



## XantoR (30. April 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Mußt Du nicht, aber könntest Du evtl. (kleiner Hinweis ist in meinem Post von 15:20 Uhr) - schwanke nur gerade wie verrückt zwischen Meins behalten / ein LTD Mattschwarz sofort /ein AMS später.... Und dann kommt erst ein super AMS-Posting und dann Dein toller "Schwarzer" - kurz:     Ihr habt es mir nicht leichter gemacht  war also nix gegen Dich oder Deinen tollen "Schwarzen"



nimm nen fully 
hab mir vor nem halben jahr nen LTD team gekauft.. brauchte aber mehr federweg => nun noch nen stereo


----------



## linkespurfahrer (30. April 2010)

mas0384 schrieb:


> hier mal mein Hobel:
> Cube LTD Race 09
> 
> Änderungen:
> gedichtete durchgehende XTR-Züge (Rahmen aufgedremelt)



Du meinst wohl, dass die Zuganschläge aufgedremelt sind.. 


Könnte ich noch bei meinem zur Zeit entstehenden Alltagsrad machen.  Nimmst Du nen Winkelaufsatz oder ne Welle? Ist nur das schmale Ende bearbeitet worden? Mit welchem Einsatz arbeitest Du?


Viele Grüße von Stefan

BTW: April: 1499,54 km in 55:51:32 mit 1500HM


----------



## floggel (30. April 2010)

So, dann hier auch mal mein mattschwarzer 2010er Würfel auf der Heimfahrt vom Händler vor drei Wochen. Bin leider auf den regulären Ausfahrten zu faul Bilder zu machen .







Übrigens wirkt die Farbe in Natur nochmal um einiges besser. Wollte eigentlich um jeden Preis ein blaues LTD Race von 2009 oder 2008... aber da war ich zu langsam. Mittlerweile gefällt mir das Schwarz fast besser, einfach dezent und zeitlos


----------



## Stan_Ef (30. April 2010)

Mein AMS letztes WE auf der 85km-Tour durch Thüringen:





Und mein geliebtes LTD2 am Strand von Kühlungsborn:


----------



## kube (1. Mai 2010)

@Spuri hier nochmal ein schönes Bild von einem mattschwarzen Ltd Team. Hab mir trotzdem ein Fully bestellt und nächste Woche soll es endlich da sein aber mit meinem Schwarzen werde ich weiterhin schöne Touren fahren und das Fully (Votec V.SX) nehme ich dann fürs grobe


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Mai 2010)

MaineCoon schrieb:


> @ spurhalter
> jetzt weiß ich endlich, was Du mit dem nachfolgenden Satz am 27.04. gemeint hast:" wo ich die Alte Gestern noch mal schön blank bekommen habe "










MaineCoon schrieb:


> ... "Gummi mit Noppen" , da hast Du irgendetwas falsch verstanden. Das funzt so nicht, nicht mal mit einem Schwalbe, selbst,wenn Nobby Nic drauf steht....


Mist - dann bestimmt auch nicht, wenn "Conti Vapor" drauf steht? - 
Ja ich weiß, immer diese Spitzfindigkeiten 


MaineCoon schrieb:


> @
> Das Bike sieht mit dem neuen "Vorbau" übrigens wirklich viel besser aus ......


Danke....und hoffentlich ist das "knarzen" weg - bin seit der wiederholt versuchten Problembehandlung noch nicht zum fahren gekommen 

@XantoR & kube
Danke für Euer Mitgefühl & die Ratschläge/Tipps.
Um es wie vorgeschlagen & von Stan Ef (mit schönen Bildern) vorgezeigt zu machen - würde in der Tat ein Fully mehr Sinn machen, wenn das Acid (als Hardtail) bleiben dürfte. Dann wäre das LTD sicher wirklich Blödsinn...da 2x Hardtail eigentlich Quatsch. Da der Platz im Keller aber mittlerweile etwas begrenzt ist - wollte ich eigentlich "nur" 1 Bike behalten/besitzen. Und genau da setzt das Problem an - ein AMS ist für "alle Fälle" sicher ein toller Allrounder......das LTD aber bestimmt für meine Strecken hier und in der Umgebung voll ausreichend, aber besser ausgestattet als das jetzige Acid. Viel schlimmer aber: AMS = mindestens 1 Jahr warten (wegen der Bestellerei eines passenden/gefallenden bei meinem Händler), LTD sofort in der richtigen Größe/Farbe verfügbar! Aber ein (relativ) gutes Hardtail ist ja da....um es kurz zu machen & hier Ruhe einkehren zu lassen, denke entweder mache ich nächste Woche eine "Kurzschlußreaktion" und kaufe das Schwarze, oder ich warte noch diese Saison....und dann wird es bestimmt AMS....bin u.U. auch nur zzt. etwas angepisst vom Acid wegen dem "knarzen" - wenn es wieder lieb ist, bleiben wir vielleicht Freunde  So, nun gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und egal wie´s ausgeht bekommt ihr ja dann zu sehen...den ein Würfel wird/bleibt es sicher 
@all schönes Bike-Wochenende!


----------



## HILLKILLER (1. Mai 2010)

@ Scaler94: sieht klasse aus, ich mag Sattelstützauszug. 
Was wiegt die Gerätschaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (1. Mai 2010)

@stan : das ams - ich könnte mich verneigen - die farben sind jedesmal wieder der hammer !!!

@spuri : ...soll ich was dazu sagen .....räusper ...???????? froschbilder erhalten ??
so , nu´aufs bike - bevor der regen wiederkommt .. bis später - allen ein schönes weekend !! lg , kati


----------



## Stan_Ef (1. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> AMS = mindestens 1 Jahr warten (wegen der Bestellerei eines passenden/gefallenden bei meinem Händler), LTD sofort in der richtigen Größe/Farbe verfügbar!



Wie jetzt?

Bei meinem Händler stehen die in allen Größen noch rum...


----------



## easyraider (1. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen...
 ich wollte mich auch mal hier einreihen und mein bike zeigen...

schöne grüsse aus essen


----------



## PierreA85 (1. Mai 2010)

Rahmen: Cube Attenion

Gabel: Manitou Sakreb Comp
Bremsen: VR Avid juicy 5 mit 203 Scheibe
HR Magura HS33
Laufräder: VR Mavic Crossride
HR Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano LX
Shifter: Shimano LX
Kassette: Shimano XT 11-32
Kette: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Deore mit NC-17 - DH Super Pro kettenblatt 46t
Griffe: Schraubgriffe
Reifen: VR Schwalbe Kojak 1.95
HR Ritchey Moby Bite 2.1

*Einsatzgebiet: *Cityracer und gelegentlich Rennrad ersatz bis 150km

Gewicht: 12,1 Kg


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Mai 2010)

@kube: mit wie viel PSI fährst du die Reba? eine hat aktuell ~95PSI druff. die standrohre gucken aber nur ~80mm raus obwohl ich eine 100mm Reba SL habe:kotz:

@pierreA85: schickes Attention


----------



## Blaustich (1. Mai 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> die standrohre gucken aber nur ~80mm raus obwohl ich eine 100mm Reba SL habe:kotz:



Sicher, dass nur 1 Spacer in der Gabel ist? So viel ich weiß kann man ja die Reba mit den Spacern auf 80mm (2 Spacer)/100mm (1 Spacer)/120mm traveln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (1. Mai 2010)

..vielleicht zu viel gewicht auf den standrohren - duckundweg ...


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Mai 2010)

Blaustich schrieb:


> Sicher, dass nur 1 Spacer in der Gabel ist? So viel ich weiß kann man ja die Reba mit den Spacern auf 80mm (2 Spacer)/100mm (1 Spacer)/120mm traveln ...


müsste ich mal aufmachen, habe ich sowieso vor.
Aber das komische ist ja, dass die standrohre im winter noch 110mm rauskamen

@trek: ich habe schon mehr luft druff, als für mein gewicht nagegeben ist


----------



## OneTwo (1. Mai 2010)

heute endlich mal zeit gehabt die neue kurbel zu testen


----------



## mas0384 (1. Mai 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl, dass die Zuganschläge aufgedremelt sind..
> 
> 
> Könnte ich noch bei meinem zur Zeit entstehenden Alltagsrad machen.  Nimmst Du nen Winkelaufsatz oder ne Welle? Ist nur das schmale Ende bearbeitet worden? Mit welchem Einsatz arbeitest Du?
> ...



hi, ja klar die Zuganschläge 
hab nen normalen dremel ohne welle genommen. als Aufsatz einen Dremel Fräsaufsatz für Alu, das ist so einer der vorne Spitz zusammen läuft. damit ging das sehr gut, man muss halt vorsichtig damit umgehen . hab quasi nur die seite mit dem Anschlag aufgefräst.

kann das auf jeden Fall nur empfehlen, is zwar nicht so schön am Rahmen rumzufräsen aber nützt ja nix  die Züge flutschen jetzt super und werden wohl nicht so schnell anfangen zu gammeln!


----------



## Tintera (1. Mai 2010)

Die ersten Fotos nach 6 Monaten Zwangspause...Mir schmerzt alles was nur Schmerzen verursachen kann und das nach 25km...


----------



## Martina H. (1. Mai 2010)

> die standrohre gucken aber nur ~80mm raus obwohl ich eine 100mm Reba SL hab



@bloemfontein:

Die Reba ist eine Dual Air, wieviel Druck hast du in der Negativkammer? Evtl. ein bisschen weniger Druck, dann kann die Gabel auch wieder ganz ausfedern.

In der Anleitung steht zwar gleicher Druck Positiv/Negativ - kommt aber meist nicht hin.

Grüße

M.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Mai 2010)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?Bei meinem Händler stehen die in allen Größen noch rum...


Du glücklicher Welcher  Aber warum soll ich schwindeln - bei meinem Händler (und dem einzigen hier im Ort der meines Wissens nach die Würfel fachmännisch vertreibt) steht (ausnahmsweise) noch ein 20´´ AMS 125 white/black/red. Nicht meine Größe/Farbe/Federweg. Ein XMS hatte er auf Bestellung kurz im Laden....sonst stellt er sich (kaum) keine Fullys in den Laden. Wird er hier einfach nicht wirklich los. Zum einen weil die Gegend hier das nicht erfordert, zum anderen weil vielleicht die Preisklasse hier nicht so wirklich gefragt ist. Und wer in der Tat weit über 1000,-Geld bereit ist auszugeben, schaut wieder mehr auf die verbauten Komponeten....und stellt dann auch fest, das ein Fully an sich hier purer Luxus ist und greift nach dem Hardtail/Cross/Fitnessbike. Sicher im Netz gibt es auch noch welche, aber bin schon seit sehr geraumer Zeit (12 Jahre?) Stammkäufer beim Händler & hab es nicht bereut.
Verstehe den Händler schon irgendwie....und daher ist (fast) schon eine Entscheidung gefallen...


----------



## MilkyWayne (1. Mai 2010)

... ich sehe ein mattschwarzes rad mit nur einem federelement auf dich zu rollen?


----------



## Organspänder (1. Mai 2010)

Tintera schrieb:


> Die ersten Fotos nach 6 Monaten Zwangspause...



Bin Ja sonst kein Fan von *SCHWARZ* aber deins


----------



## Tintera (1. Mai 2010)

Danke!

Man tut was man kann...ich mags halt ein wenig schlichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (2. Mai 2010)

schaut euch das mal an...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgLIzL9jz74&feature=related"]YouTube- Baldo Canazei Skull best of Helmet cam Downhill and Freeride[/nomedia]


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Mai 2010)

> > Zitat:
> > die standrohre gucken aber nur ~80mm raus obwohl ich eine 100mm Reba SL hab
> 
> 
> ...



So ist es, noch genauer geht es wenn du zuerst die positiv Kammer auf gewünschten Druck füllst und dann die Negativ Kammer so weit füllst bis du siehst oder fühlst das sich die Gabel wieder zusammenzieht, dann stimmt auch meist der Druck der negativ Kammer.
Probieren geht aber immer über Studieren.

@Tintera  sehr geiles schwarzes.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (2. Mai 2010)

Genau: Das Phänomen gab es bei der Reba Team DA meiner Freundin auch. Also Druck in der Negativkammer checken! Mehr Negativdruck=besseres Ansprechverhalten, aber halt abhängig vom Positivdruck!

Von Heute Vormittag (Runde um den Tagebau Jänschwalde und Cottbus Nord)

Am Neiße Radweg bei Forst-Sacro:




Aussichtspunkt Tagebau Cottbus Nord (an ähnlicher Stelle hat NaitsirhC vor zwei Wochen eine Nachtaufnahme gepostet):




Bald hat auch die Lausitz eine Ostsee!







73,72 km in 2:38:18 + ca. 100HM!

Viele Grüße von Stefan und noch einen schönen Mai-Sonntag


----------



## nen (2. Mai 2010)

da lieg ich doch glatt gerne krank im bett


----------



## Beorn (2. Mai 2010)

nen, das wollt ich ignorieren! Da verwöhnt einen das Wetter eine Woche und versucht das dann in der nächsten Woche wieder völlig zunichte zu machen.
Und ich putz so ungern mein Bike, ich will doch immer nur fahren!


----------



## Beorn (2. Mai 2010)

Computer-aufhänger-doppelpost


----------



## maggo86 (2. Mai 2010)

bei uns ist auch landunter.......immoment ist es grade so schwarz das man meinen könnte die welt geht unter!!!......cube muss also wohl warten bis besser wetter^^


----------



## Jone1973 (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

Da das Bike noch fast nagelneu ist und entsprechend auch noch so aussieht, poste ich mal schnell ein Bild davon. Denn so gut wie heute wird es bald nicht mehr aussehen. 

Habe das Bike diese Woche erstanden, aber leider erst zwei kleine Touren damit machen können. Die Klick-Pedale kamen heute erst drauf, sind ein Novum für mich. Allerdings keine Probleme damit bei der Testrunde gehabt.

Gruß,
Jochen


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Wochenende war fahrtechnisch irgendwie nicht so ergiebig. Zum spielen direkt um Eschenhahn hat es aber dann doch gereicht.

Erstmal geht's rauf ...




... ein wenig im Wald gespielt, dann wieder runter ...




Spielen macht durstig.




Kleiner Trail direkt vor der Tür.




Und dazu auch die passenden Treppen.





Gruß aus Eschenhahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (2. Mai 2010)

@spuri ::::: ich seh´es auch - es jauchzt und freut sich , endlich ein neues zuhause zu bekommen .... LOL ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Mai 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> ... ich sehe ein mattschwarzes rad mit nur einem federelement auf dich zu rollen?


Ah - das galt dann wohl mir...könntest nicht ganz unrecht haben 
Meine Frau ist heute auch endlich mal Acid gefahren und war voll begeistert  Nun wird sie "umsteigen" und lieber ihr Damen-Cityrad abstoßen....für mich das Paradies  Das lieb gewonnene Grün/Weiße darf bleiben....und ein mattschwarzes LTD gesellt sich bestimmt alsbald daneben.
War heute mal im Berliner Umland - sprich Erkner/Woltersdorf unterwegs.
Zunächst musste ich unbedingt die "Froschbrücke" aus einem Thread hier aus dem Forum finden - gefunden 



Dem Frosch noch mal auf die Schulter geklopft und weiter...



....durch den Wald an der Löcknitz entlang.....



...es folgt der Flakensee...



...und letztlich zur "Schleuse Woltersdorf"...



....da isse 



Na und noch ein wenig in Gegend rum - ehe es wieder nach Hause ging.
Regen kam zum Glück erst gegen Abend...und bislang auch nur Nieseln.

@kati - wen/was siehst Du  ....verstehe ich jetzt nicht....
   ah, jetzt wird Licht....Du meinst das aus dem obigen Zitat .....yupp, es rollt auf mich zu .....


----------



## beuze1 (2. Mai 2010)

*dasbeuze-hoch ist komplett abgesoffen..
nix mit Biken
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## deathmetal (2. Mai 2010)

Am Donnerstag, als die "Welt" noch ohne Regen war bei Halblech.


----------



## MilkyWayne (2. Mai 2010)

nachdem meine katze soeben meine deuter trinkblase zerstört hat, wollte ich mal Fragen was ihr vom Camelback Mule NV haltet? hat schon jemand von euch erfahrungen damit gemacht? ich weiß ist leicht offtopic, aber es soll mich auf meinem cube schmücken


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Mai 2010)

Kenn eun paar leute mit dem Mule. sind alle zufriedn, und optisch ist er schön! ich denke der is zu emmpfehlen! allerdings ist ne trinkblase ersetzbar?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (2. Mai 2010)

klar ist ne trinkblase ersetzbar, aber wenn man 1. die möglichkeit eines zuschusses durch die elternschaft hat, 2. der deuter zum 2.mal an einem der riemen beginnt zu reißen und auch die dichtung der reißverschlüsse den geist aufgeben... und 3. man sowieso früher oder später zum mule greifen wollte.... 



dann freut es mich doch wenn die alle zufrieden damit sind. nur schauen dass ich dann auch noch ein farblich passendes trikot dazu bekomme zu dem weiß... ich weiß ich schweife ab.. aber was meint ihr welche trikot farbe passt zum weiß-grünen camelback und meinem mattschwarzen ams?

(danach bin ich auch ruhig ^^)

(meint ihr das hier mit ner braunen hose würde dazu passen?)


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Mai 2010)

rot 
Ohne quatsch..mein trend für 2010 sind rote trikots auf grünem bike mit rotem lenker..ein traum. wems nicht gefällt --> na und? 

Was wurd eigtl. aus deinem bikebeklebungsprojekt?


----------



## MilkyWayne (2. Mai 2010)

daraus wurde leider vorerst mangels geld dafür eher nichts... außerdem hab ich die bike beklebung mal außer sicht gelassen, dafür eher in betracht bezogen ende des jahres entweder ein auto oder iwas in die richtung leichtes FR anzuschaffen (zu nicolai, alutech, canyon mit dem torque FR, oder halt doch enduro mit dem fritzz schiel)


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Mai 2010)

auch net verkehrrt  Auf nen leichten freerider, der auch bergaufbewegbar ist (mit sicherheit mit der neuen 36ger talqas mit 180mm) läuft mein nächster rahmen dann auch raus! werds mir schön aufbauen, sobald der stereo rahmen die krätsche macht!

Aber nicolai - canyon...bitte


----------



## MilkyWayne (2. Mai 2010)

ach die neue 36ger talas hat 180mm? gut.. dann sind meine restlichen zweifel verflogen.. wollte keine domain nehmen.. ich mag mein füchslein doch jetzt schon so sehr

ich weiß da liegen welten dazwischen ... aber halt leider auch preislich.. ich muss schauen was das portmonait hergibt..

hab übrigens 2 weitere trikots gefunden

Capone-Weiß

und da du mich inspiriert hast andi, auch ein rotes

edit (rot fällt aus wegen xl  .. ich mit meinen 59kg auf 1,71 könnt das wohl als kleid anziehn) leider weiß ich nicht ob das capone in s passt, oder ob ich doch m brauchen würde


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Mai 2010)

talas wirds mit 160 und 180 geben. perfekt. und vorallem sowohl talasm van als auch float nicht mehr in dem hässlichen grau! und mit neuem design..und zu guter letzt werden sie, wenn auch maginal billiger als bisher..naja, wird sich dann zeigen. achja: sind übrigens schon in zwei oder drei monaten hier zu bekommen. also nicht erst 2011.

Ich glaub das erste trikot ist so rein optisch vom schnitt "kuhler" und somit passender..

Edith sagt: Das weiss man nie. ist e komisch bei manchen bike labels..Oakley zum bleistift macht ebenso wie fox glaub ich "ami-größen" für radfahrer..Ich zumindest hab immer probleme mit den shorts..alles zu weit UND: du bist klein


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Mai 2010)

spuri : schöööööön ! das mit dem matten , mein´ich !!  wie gross ist denn deine frau , dass der ein 20 zoll bike passt ......????????


----------



## pillehille (2. Mai 2010)

hier mein LTD Team,
ist schon ein älteres Modell...


----------



## MilkyWayne (2. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> spuri : schöööööön ! das mit dem matten , mein´ich !!  wie gross ist denn deine frau , dass der ein 20 zoll bike passt ......????????



ich könnte gemein sein und könnte auf "ach wer braucht schon sattelüberhöhung" tippen 

was die trikots angeht, werde ich auch zum weißen tendieren. auch zu erwähnen ist JA ich bin klein  (noch wachse ich aber, hab ich beim schlüsselbeinbruch gut auf dem röntgenbild erkennen können (wachstumsfuge) denke aber nicht dass das sonderlich viel sein wird)

ich werde berichten sobald bestellungen getätigt sind / angekommen sind


----------



## Edmonton (3. Mai 2010)

Hi
Wir waren wieder fleißig Biken. 60km Tour.
Das sind Bilder vom 1Mai. Da hat es uns so gut gefallen, das wir nochmal hingefahren sind. Dabei noch 45km weiter.
Das Stereo fährt sich seit dem Umbau richtig gut.












Die Bilder sind von gestern.











Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Mai 2010)

deine bremsleitung hängt da so unmotiviert rum?!


----------



## fatz (3. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> deine bremsleitung hängt da so unmotiviert rum?!


nur bis der erste ast vorbeikommt


----------



## Edmonton (3. Mai 2010)

Hi
Da muß ich euch recht geben mit der Bremsleitung. Das muß ich ändern, damit kein Ast kommt.


----------



## Ostwandlager (3. Mai 2010)

es Regnet nicht...!


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. Mai 2010)

bei mir fängts gerade an ---> ab aufs bike und die letzten sekunden trockenen boden genißen, danach gibts halt schlammschlacht ^^ (jenachdem wie schlimms regnet)


----------



## littledevil (3. Mai 2010)

@Edmonton: schönes Stereo!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> spuri : schöööööön ! das mit dem matten , mein´ich !!  wie gross ist denn deine frau , dass der ein 20 zoll bike passt ......????????





Eck1992 schrieb:


> ich könnte gemein sein und könnte auf "ach wer braucht schon sattelüberhöhung" tippen


Größe genau wie ich 178 cm - Schrittlänge noch nicht gemessen...
Aber das wichtigste: Ihr gefällt das Rad & vor allem das fahren mit diesem Rad! Der Sattel geht zunächst wieder "leicht" nach unten (ist einfach das Sicherheitsgefühl)  aber sie meint das ist ihr egal...wer braucht schon Sattelüberhöhung...
Ist prinzipiell scheinbar ein ganz heißes Thema - mein Händler wollte mir z.B. heute kein 18´´ so ohne weiteres verkaufen. Er ist nach wie vor der Ansicht, dass das mit der "extremen" Sattelüberhöhung ein Relikt aus einer Zeit vor 10 Jahren ist  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und man müsse schon mehr auf die "Gesamtgeometrie" achten. Da würde er denken, dass ein 20´´ bei mir mehr Sinn macht! Ich persönlich fühlte mich auf dem Acid ja auch pudelwohl  Wir haben uns auf eine Probefahrt mit beiden Größen geeinigt - die das Wetter heute leider zunächst verdarb 
Wenn es ein 20´´ wird - will ich keine doofen Komentare zur Sattelhöhe


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Mai 2010)

´Sorry, aber gerade in Anbetracht auf die gesamte geo würd ich dir (wenn du nicht grad so seltsam gebaut bist - also oberkörpe wien blauwahl und beine wie nen gürteltier ) nie und nimmer mit 178 nen 20ger andrehn. Ich bin 182 und hab recht lange beine...bin genau zwischen 18, und 20. ich entscheid mich aber fürs kleinere, weil ichs so mag..gut. aber du mit deinen 178 passt doch top aufs 18?!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ... aber du mit deinen 178 passt doch top aufs 18?!


Wird die Probefahrt zeigen  aber wie gesagt, mit dem Acid in 20´´ war ich nicht unzufrieden....nur das es halt in der Sattelstützenhöhe nicht sooo extrem aussah....aber was soll´s Wetter ist hier eigentlich gerade wieder trocken zzt. - vielleicht heute noch, spätestens Morgen weiß ich ganz genau! Danke aber für Deinen Tipp, werde sehr kritisch sein beim Probefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (3. Mai 2010)

hmm ich fahr ja auch ein ams in 18 " ^^ (auch wenn das nächste bike, da mehr federweg entweder 16 oder besser 17" haben wird)

mule und trikot werden asap bestellt


----------



## Beorn (3. Mai 2010)

Überleg Dir das mit der Größe gut! Ich hab rein rechnerisch die Körpergröße und Beinlänge für 19 Zoll, nur gibts das von Cube nicht. Aber immer lieber zu klein.

Fahr mal auf ner Straße im stehen einige schnelle Schlangenlinien, so schön mit reinlegen und so eng Du sie ziehn kannst.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Mai 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Überleg Dir das mit der Größe gut! Ich hab rein rechnerisch die Körpergröße und Beinlänge für 19 Zoll, nur gibts das von Cube nicht. Aber immer lieber zu klein.Fahr mal auf ner Straße im stehen einige schnelle Schlangenlinien, so schön mit reinlegen und so eng Du sie ziehn kannst.


Ist ja witzig, laut Köpergröße bräuchte ich laut sämtlicher Rechner im Netz ein 18´´ - laut Beinlänge ebenfalls ein 19´´. 
Das 19´´wäre (auch laut Händler) genau mein Bike, nur wie Du schon sagtest, da lassen mich die "Würfelmanufakturmitarbeiter" schön hängen. 
Nun kann man eben theoretisch eine Größe Hoch (tourenorientiert) - oder eben auch eine Runter (eher sportlich / vermutlich eher MTB-Orientiert). Beides sieht bei mir nicht zwangsläufig dämlich aus...jedoch müssten wir eindeutig bei einem 20´´ wieder den Vorbau kürzen.....das 18´´ passt dagegen schon im Original wie Arsch auf Eimer 
Wetter war ausreichend - Probefahrt erledigt....und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich habe ein mattschwarzes LTD Team für Donnerstag fertig machen lassen 
Danke an Alle - die mir mit einem Rat hier zur Seite standen...ist auch nicht Unwesentlich in die Entscheidungsfindung eingeflossen (man hat ja immer was im Hinterkopf  )


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. Mai 2010)

ich hoffe du wirst uns fleißig mit bildern versorgen  und.. glückwunsch 

klingt stark nach nem 18"er oder?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Mai 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> ich hoffe du wirst uns fleißig mit bildern versorgen  und.. glückwunsch
> klingt stark nach nem 18"er oder?


Ups - hatte ich wirklich vergessen, ja natürlich 18´´ 
Danke für die Glückwünsche.....Bilder mit Sicherheit wie bislang mit dem Acid, verprochen. Liebe Grüße bis dahin  Bin sooo happy!


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Mai 2010)

UFF.geschafft -dachte schon , du neigst doch dazu , beratungsresistent zu werden ...glückwunsch u. bilder bitte !!!!! lg , kati  @eck : ...sattelüberhöhung hat ja sinn - und ist keine macke von mir , warum so unsachlich ....???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ups - hatte ich wirklich vergessen, ja natürlich 18´´
> Danke für die Glückwünsche.....Bilder mit Sicherheit wie bislang mit dem Acid, verprochen. Liebe Grüße bis dahin  Bin sooo happy!



gott sei dank 18 

Aber denk mal nach...ein größerer rahmen kommt im sitzbereich HÖHER, und im oberrohr bereich LÄNGER. Ergo: du hast lange beine, bei deiner größe dafür dann aber nen kurzen oberkörper --> 20 kann nicht wirklich passen, da du ja eindeutig die oberkörperlänge für nen 18ner hast. 19er schrittlänge dagegen lässt sich mit der stütze ganz gut ausglleichen. ist also da nicht wirklich von nachteil aufs kleinere zu gehen!
ahcja..glückwunsch


----------



## Cube42 (3. Mai 2010)

so heute die 800 km vollgemacht,macht richtig spaß mit dem neuen reaction kollege denkt auch schon an ein neues


----------



## Cube42 (3. Mai 2010)

so heute die 800 km vollgemacht,macht richtig spaß mit dem neuen reaction kollege denkt auch schon an ein neues


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> UFF.geschafft -dachte schon , du neigst doch dazu , beratungsresistent zu werden ...glückwunsch u. bilder bitte !!!!! lg , kati  @eck : ...sattelüberhöhung hat ja sinn - und ist keine macke von mir , warum so unsachlich ....???



kati ich weiß doch dass sie sinn macht ^^ ich wollte nur auf frühere verhaltensmuster von spuri anspielen  (was übrigens nicht böse gemeint war)

@cube42: jaja.. das reaction ist schon ein sehr sehr sehr sehr geiles hardtail


----------



## Cube42 (3. Mai 2010)

hier nochmal in der nähe vom rhein,also vom niederrhein,jemand hier aus dem kreis wesel


----------



## Cube42 (3. Mai 2010)

und hier noch eins wenn man durch scherben fährt,endlich mal ne kurze pause


----------



## PierreA85 (3. Mai 2010)

hier mal mein Cube was mir 2009 gestohlen wurde

ich hab es nicht ganz Artgerecht gehalten darum der etwas andere Aufbau

Rahmen: Cube Acid White'n'Apple 20" --2008 --
Gabel: Rock Shox Dart 3, 80mm, PopLoc
Bremsen: Shimano M485 - Alligator Windcutter Gold 203 mm
Laufräder: Mavic Crossride
Schaltwerk: XT RDM-772-SGS
Schaltzug: Alligator 'Sleek Glide' - Gold
Schaltwerks-Rädchen: KCNC gold
Kurbelschrauben: KCNC gold
Kassette: Sram PG 990 11-32
Kette: KMC x9SL
Kurbel: Deore FC-M 443 --- 48t
Beleuchtung: MTE SF-23 SSC P7-D-SXO 5-Mode Memory 900-Lumen
Reifen: Schwalbe Kojek 1.95

Einsatzgebiet: Cityracer und gelegentlich Rennrad ersatz bis 150km


----------



## PierreA85 (3. Mai 2010)

--


----------



## kube (3. Mai 2010)

Werd das nie verstehen wie man sich so ein geiles Rad klauen lässt, ich lasse meins nie aus den Augen und wenn ich 1m daneben stehe schliesse ich es trotzdem ab, für alles andere gibt es ja Stadtschlampen und du willst uns doch nicht erzählen das das deine Sschlampe war. Echt schade


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Mai 2010)

@eck :...oookeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (3. Mai 2010)

es passiert leider trotzdem, dass fahrradkeller, keller, oder wohnungen/garagen aufgebrochen werden... nicht jeder wohnt in fort knox 

trotzdem mein beileid, war ein wirklich schönes


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Mai 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> kati ich weiß doch dass sie sinn macht ^^ ich wollte nur auf frühere verhaltensmuster von spuri anspielen  (was übrigens nicht böse gemeint war)








War doch noch nicht "aufgeklärt"  hat sich dank Euch geändert & nun ist doch alles Gut 
Das mit der Zwangspause ist zum ko....müssen andere immer diese Scherben hinterlassen...
Da wir nun 2 1/2 Cubes im Keller haben, gab es auch noch ein fettes ABUS - Bügelschloss für meine Frau - die Räder stehen halt auch nur im Keller & nicht in Fort Knox.....hoffe jeden Tag auf´s Neue - ansonsten ist man hoffentlich gut versichert!


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (3. Mai 2010)

Schöne Grüße vom Gardasee!!

Das WoE war mal wieder zu geil.......


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. Mai 2010)

wollen wir tauschen (sowohl bike als auch location ^^)


----------



## darkdog (3. Mai 2010)

Mein Bike nach dem Rey Day


----------



## PierreA85 (3. Mai 2010)

Waren sogar 2 Räder die mir gestohlen wurden das andere war ein Scott Nitros 20..
hab für beide ein Ersatz gefunden fürs Cube noch mal ein Cube Acid White'n'Apple 20"  aber der aufbau wird diesmal bisschen anders. fürs Scott kamm erst ein Tecilla Cruda DH und fürn Winter dann ein zweites..
ich kann nur zu einer guten Versicherung raten... dadurch hält sich der schaden in grenzen..


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. Mai 2010)

mir bleibt nurnoch eine sache zu fragen... wieviel wiegts  ... das schaut genau so aus wie es auszusehen hat  schaut nach sehr sehr sehr sehr viel spaß aus


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (3. Mai 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> wollen wir tauschen (sowohl bike als auch location ^^)




Weder noch, ist beides sooooo geil, das ich nix mehr hergeb.

Eins hab ich eh schon wieder hergeben müssen, da ich nun ja schon wieder zuhause bin  

Und das bei dem Wetter....


----------



## Tintera (3. Mai 2010)

"ein fettes ABUS - Bügelschloss für meine Frau ...."
das würde ich mir schwer überlegen...nur um Komklikationen zu vermeiden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wahnsinnshirsch (3. Mai 2010)

@ Ostwandlager

Sind das 2.4 er Nobby Nics an deinem Stereo?

Und weiß jemand ob die in die Revelation vom 08er Stereo passen?

mfg
wahnsinnshirsch


----------



## kippi (3. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Cube LTD auch mit Reifen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

was ist das für eine Rahmengröße?

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## mzaskar (3. Mai 2010)

18"


----------



## joergenson (3. Mai 2010)

Habe das WE bei noch schönem Wetter ausgenutzt!!



Spaziergänger und Wanderer waren auch unterwegs.....



und noch eins....



....gilt das auch für mein Bike.....



Schloß Burg



An der Sengbachtalsperre



Stufentrail



Wipperaue



Einkehrschwung



An der Wupper




Leider ist jetzt auch bei uns das Beuze-"Hoch" eingebrochen und es ist eher nasskalt.

Servus Joergenson


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Mai 2010)

Vorab erst einmal - Nette Fotos! Da :kotz:ein der Wetterwechsel noch mehr an, da man sieht, was man hätte haben können....


joergenson schrieb:


> ..leider ist jetzt auch bei uns das Beuze-"Hoch" eingebrochen und es ist eher nasskalt...


Bei uns leider auch!  Will den "Schwarzen" ausreiten  zum Glück ist er noch nicht in meinem Stall - sondern wartet beim Cube- Dealer  


Tintera schrieb:


> "ein fettes ABUS - Bügelschloss für meine Frau ...."das würde ich mir schwer überlegen...nur um Komklikationen zu vermeiden!!


Danke für den Tipp  natürlich sollte noch eine fette Kette nachgeordert werden, ein klein wenig Bewegungsfreiheit muß ja noch vorhanden sein  (und falls sie das liest, brauche ich auch noch einen 1.Hilfekasten...ich sag´s nur, wegen der Versandkosten)


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Mai 2010)

darkdog schrieb:


> Mein Bike nach dem Rey Day


*Da ist auch ein vom Hans im Einsatz, übrigens war ich vor ihm unten*.




*Ok ich war auch der Guide.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (4. Mai 2010)

Wie war´s denn überhaupt mit dem Hans? War doch bestimmt ein klasse Tag, oder? 
Ein paar Bilder könntest du uns ja schon zeigen


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. Mai 2010)

wahnsinnshirsch schrieb:


> @ Ostwandlager
> 
> Sind das 2.4 er Nobby Nics an deinem Stereo?
> 
> ...



nein 2.25

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wie war´s denn überhaupt mit dem Hans? War doch bestimmt ein klasse Tag, oder?
> Ein paar Bilder könntest du uns ja schon zeigen



Ja war richtig schön (schlammig)  da ich den Guide gemacht habe bin ich leider nicht viel zum Fotografieren gekommen.
Die Profi Pics kommen aber noch dann stell ich den Link mal ein.
Hans ist aber ein lockerer sympathischer Typ, (ist ja auch ein 66er) es ist schön ihn kennen gelernt zu haben. Er hat Abends noch seine früheren Projekte und die in der Zukunft vorgestellt.
Wir durften auch noch einen seiner neuesten Videos (Uncut) sehen.
den haben vorher vielleicht 5 Leute gesehen.

Ach ja noch ein paar Pics


----------



## LAforce (4. Mai 2010)

@Cube_Airmatic: Offtopic ... ist dein Helm der Met Stradivarius UL?
Cooles Bike!
Dank Dir.


----------



## schwarzfahrer79 (4. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ´Sorry, aber gerade in Anbetracht auf die gesamte geo würd ich dir (wenn du nicht grad so seltsam gebaut bist - also oberkörpe wien blauwahl und beine wie nen gürteltier ) nie und nimmer mit 178 nen 20ger andrehn. Ich bin 182 und hab recht lange beine...bin genau zwischen 18, und 20. ich entscheid mich aber fürs kleinere, weil ichs so mag..gut. aber du mit deinen 178 passt doch top aufs 18?!



Ich bin 177, fahr ein 20er und es passt perfekt. Nix Blauwal und Gürteltier...


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (4. Mai 2010)

^^Wenn der 199er auch als UL bezeichnet wird, dann schon..

Genaue Bezeichnung laut Aufkleber im Helm: MET Stradivarius 199


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (4. Mai 2010)

^^Wenn der 199er auch als UL bezeichnet wird, dann schon..

Genaue Bezeichnung laut Aufkleber im Helm: MET Stradivarius 199


----------



## linkespurfahrer (4. Mai 2010)

*@pierreA85: Ich muss mal den Zeigefinger heben! Wenn Du Dir wieder ein Cube (ich hoffe es wird ein Cube) aufbaust, dann beachte bitte, dass die hintere Bremsaufnahme bei Cube Hardtails i. d. R. nur bis 160er Scheiben geignet und freigegeben ist (Darüber hinaus ist die verbaute RS Dart an Deinem gestohlenen Acid ebenso nur für kleine Scheiben - 165mm freigegeben). Überlege mal was da für Hebelkräfte wirken, die auch abgestützt werden müssen. Mein AMS 125 Rahmen ist für 180er Scheibe freigegeben und hat von der Aufnahme zur Sitzstrebe hin noch eine Drehmomentabstützung. Wenn Tuning, dann bitte technisch sinnvoll! Ansonsten sah  Dein Acid gut aus! (weitere Details sind eh Geschmackssache). 
*

*@andi:* Ich bin 176cm habe ne Schrittlänge von 88/89 cm und mir passt ein 20er perfekt (OL: 605mm). Allerdings nur mit ner 400er Sattelstütze, da ne serienmäßige 350er mir zur kurz ist (da fehlen dann 2cm). Habe halt lange Arme und Beine. 

Als ich im März 2009 auch gegenüber MHW-Bikehouse meine Kaufabsichten für ein AMS geäußert habe wollten die mir ein 18er andrehen! - Zumal ich vorher schon auf nen 20er Attention mich sehr wohl gefühlt habe. Ein 18er, wie meine Freundin eines fährt mit 585er OL ist mir einfach zu klein. Lieber schiebe ich den Sattel etwas nach vorne oder montiere eine gerade Stütze für meht Vortrieb und nehme ggf. noch einen kürzeren Vorbau oder stärker gekröpften Lenker (9° oder 12°).

Mein entstehendes Stadtrad hat ne Rahmenhöhe von 54cm und ne OL von 605mm (Steuerrohr 14cm). Mein altes mit 20er Höhe hatte nur ein 580mm Oberrohr (Steuerrohr 12cm). So sind die Unterschiede.

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Hans ist aber ein lockerer sympathischer Typ, (ist ja auch ein 66er) es ist schön ihn kennen gelernt zu haben. Er hat Abends noch seine früheren Projekte und die in der Zukunft vorgestellt.


 
Kann ich bestätigen, war vor ein paar Jahren Gast in der Villa Rey  selten einen so unkomplizierten, entspannten und lockeren Menschen gesehen


----------



## kube (4. Mai 2010)

Wollte auch mal meinen Senf zur Rahmenhöhe dazu geben um mal zu verdeutlichen wie unterschiedlich es sein kann. Ich bin 197cm gross und fahre ein 20" und mir passt es wie angegossen, hatte auch ein 22" Probe gefahren aber da saß ich dann zu gestreckt drauf und das hatte mir absolut nicht zugesagt und über das 18" brauchen wir ja bei meiner Grösse nicht drücber zu reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PierreA85 (4. Mai 2010)

@linkespurfahrer 
ja ich bau mir wieder ein Cube Acid White'n'Apple eigentlich nur wegen der Lackierung da es zu meiner Wohnung und den anderen bikes passt war aber auch so ganz zufrieden..
Original sind beim Acid an der RS schon 180er... die windcutter sind in jeder Größe nicht technisch sinnvoll da keine Bremswirkung.. das hinten irgendwas abreißt halte ich echt für unwahrscheinlich (zu geringe Kräfte bis zum blockieren) da könntest auch eine Stempelbremse verbauen...Vorn siehst andres aus aber da reißt eher die Gabel was mir auch schon passiert ist (Arcos Mamba mit 160er)
ich finde die Riesen Scheiben sehen einfach besser aus mir egal was cube dazu sagt.. mit dem teil war i einfach nur xtem schnell unterwegs und das auch im leichten gelände..


----------



## Groudon (4. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre bei 186cm und 86cm SL ein 18" Reaction... aber auch mit 410er Thomson (die jetzt leider weg muss -.- Knieschmerzen -> neue 410er Thomson mit Kröpfung muss her... - wenn jmd Interesse hat).

Bilder mach ich bald mal wieder welche!


----------



## michelix (4. Mai 2010)

wird mal wieder zeit für ein paar bilder) bevor`s wieder mecker gibt


----------



## kube (4. Mai 2010)

War die ganze Zeit am überlegen ob es auch Golfschläger von Shimano gibt aber dann habe ich gesehen das es der Schalthebel ist


----------



## sepalot (4. Mai 2010)

Gestern wieder vom Lago gekommen. Man waren das geile sechs Tage - hätte noch lange weiter gehen können .



















lg
sepalot


----------



## Vincy (5. Mai 2010)

Da wird man ja richtig neidisch, bei so einer schönen Gegend.


----------



## barbarissima (5. Mai 2010)

*@michelix und sepalot: *Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2010)

OK, man sollte sich evtl. vorher genauer Informieren ...... Mein Erlebnis mit Maxxis Reifen 

Andere ziehen Bleiwesten und Gewichte zum Laufen an, ich montiere Maxxis (Highroller 2.5) Reifen  .... Ok vom Grip her wirklich sehrsehrsehr gut  .... aber der Rollwiderstand ist auch um einiges höher im Gegensatz zu meinen FA's  ..... Zumindest bei meinem jetzigen Fitnesszustand eine zu grosse Bürde. Also werde ich wieder auf FA umsteigen   Ich denke ich werde Maxxisreifen erstmal nur noch für Bergabfahrten verwenden, für normale Touren frisst er mir zuviel meiner kargen Energiereserven  schade der Grip und sicherlich auch die Pannensicherheit finde ich schon sehr gut. Auch das Verhalten auf einem nassen Trail mit Wurzeln, Steinen und weichem Waldboden war allererste Sahne  ..... 



> Hehe, na ja, kein Wunder dass dir die zu langsam sind. Spezifische Downhill Reifen mit doppelter karkasse und auch noch weicher Mischung sind halt echt nur für den Liftgebrauch geeignet.



Ok es sind ja DualPly vorne 42a und hinten 60a und das ganze in 2.5 Grösse mit ca 1100g+  Na dann wird dieses Jahr eben öfters mal der Lift genutzt werden 

Ich muss sagen das ganze finde ich bei Maxxis etwas arg unübersichtlich ... gerade für den, der noch nie etwas mit Maxxis zu tun hatte  Ein riesiges Angebot mit sehr spezifischen Mischungen und Reifentypen, die sich zum Teil überschneiden. Dadurch zwar viele mögliche Varianten aber man tätigt auch gerne mal einen Fehlkauf


----------



## wiesi991 (5. Mai 2010)

dafür gibts aber ein eigenes maxxisunterforum und silberfische  die helfen normal schnell und gerne 

den highroller vorne würd ich übrigens lassen  probier mal die kombo hr vorne und fat albert hinten - soll angeblich super funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (5. Mai 2010)

erste ausfahrt nach halbwegs genesung, kondition im a.
unterhalb der Sektion 2 wird der nordketten-singletrail für das opening am 29.5. in schuss gebracht





nachher war putzen angesagt


----------



## Augustiner1328 (5. Mai 2010)

Reaction in Action 
Marathon Gardasee 1.Mai 2010





sorry vergessen Fotos by Sportograf


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (5. Mai 2010)

^^ Schöne Bilder, besonders das erste. Vom Sportfotgraf oder von einem bekannten Begleiter??


----------



## Beorn (5. Mai 2010)

Das sieht auch nach ordentlich Action aus! Respekt! Bei Marathondistanzen, hoch wie weit, würd ich auf solchen Trails nach dem ersten schnellen Sturz nimmer aufstehn.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (5. Mai 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Das sieht auch nach ordentlich Action aus! Respekt! Bei Marathondistanzen, hoch wie weit, würd ich auf solchen Trails nach dem ersten schnellen Sturz nimmer aufstehn.



Danke war die Ronda Grande 86,6 km 2700hm in 4.56,45 mit Bodenkontakt nach  55km mei bleibt am Lago nicht aus. Passiert auch Profis wie Pia Sundstedt Siegerin bei den Damen der Extrema.


----------



## baldur (5. Mai 2010)

.......und heute war ich dann auch mal unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason86 (5. Mai 2010)

Waren heute bei dem super schönen Wetter ne Feierabendrunde biken!


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Mai 2010)

schöne bilder !! warum heisst das cube jason ..`?????


----------



## maggo86 (5. Mai 2010)

das cube heisst jason : sau gudd^^.......


----------



## regenrohr (5. Mai 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> Gestern wieder vom Lago gekommen. Man waren das geile sechs Tage - hätte noch lange weiter gehen können .



Warum ein victory Zeichen auf Bild 1?


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Mai 2010)

..na, weil er wohl den gipfel... geschafft hat  - oder ..????


----------



## kube (6. Mai 2010)

War gestern noch ein bischen das schöne Wetter ausnutzen.










und danach im Biergarten versackt






Hab jetzt noch einen dicken Kopf, ok nach 10 Weizen ist das kein Wunder aber ich wurde dann heute morgen entschädigt mit meinem neuen Bike






Das neue Rad ist riesig, da ist mein Würfel richtig klein gegen


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (6. Mai 2010)

Iiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhhh, ein Votec  Raus hier!!!


----------



## MilkyWayne (6. Mai 2010)

... dafür ein wunderschönes 

mal schaun obs bei mir ende des jahres mit dem "panzer" hinhaut


----------



## Beorn (6. Mai 2010)

Wo ist das schlichte Schwarze geblieben?!


----------



## kube (6. Mai 2010)

Kurioserweise hat mir das schwarze überhaupt nicht gefallen. Bei der  Farbgebung war es Liebe auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (6. Mai 2010)

ich dachte votec ist pleite?


----------



## Vincy (6. Mai 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> ich dachte votec ist pleite?


 

Der Name VOTEC ist geblieben, nur neue Firma (Besitzer). 
Außerdem kann man auch bei einer Insolvenz noch weiter existieren.


----------



## idworker (6. Mai 2010)

Ja, ja, VOTEC hatte schon einige Besitzer, ähnlich wie BERGWERK.


----------



## fatz (6. Mai 2010)

@kube:
auch wenn's kein cube ist, das teil gefaellt mir.
der lrs ist aber nicht dabei gewesen, oder? wieviel wiegt der hobel?


----------



## MilkyWayne (6. Mai 2010)

hmm mich und mein würfel werden jetzt zwei neue sehr nette sachen zieren (soeben bestellt  )


----------



## kube (6. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @kube:
> auch wenn's kein cube ist, das teil gefaellt mir.
> der lrs ist aber nicht dabei gewesen, oder? wieviel wiegt der hobel?


So wie der Hobel da steht habe ich ihn bestellt. Laut Votec wiegt das Rad 14,1 kg, kann es selber nicht wiegen weil ich keine Waage hier habe.
Hier der link: http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vsx/1_1.html#ausstattung5


----------



## Organspänder (6. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> der lrs ist aber nicht dabei gewesen, oder?



Ist glaube ich der Standard LRS Beim V.SX

Zu Langsam


----------



## baldur (6. Mai 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Der Name VOTEC ist geblieben, nur neue Firma (Besitzer).
> Außerdem kann man auch bei einer Insolvenz noch weiter existieren.



Stimmt, Griechenlang existiert ja auch noch


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Mai 2010)

@kube: ....das votec is ein geiles teil ... würde bei mir auch in die engere wahl kommen , wenn ich  bedarf hätte - aber der stall is voll viel spass damit - und vernachlässige deinen würfel nicht !! greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (6. Mai 2010)

kube schrieb:


> So wie der Hobel da steht habe ich ihn bestellt. Laut Votec wiegt das Rad 14,1 kg, kann es selber nicht wiegen weil ich keine Waage hier habe.
> Hier der link: http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vsx/1_1.html#ausstattung5


hm! aufm foto ist der lrs drauf. gelistet wird er nicht....


----------



## kube (6. Mai 2010)

Bei Ausstattung steht doch Mavic Crossline.
@Trek 6500 Keine Sorge ich werde meinen schwarzen Würfel nicht vernachlässigen.


----------



## fatz (6. Mai 2010)

sorry, zu dumm zum lesen....


----------



## pero38 (6. Mai 2010)

[/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dusi__ (6. Mai 2010)

Hier mal der Fuhrpark 
wahrscheinlich das letzte mal beisammen.... das ltd verabschiedet sich bald. (zum. versuche ichs an eine neue familie abzugeben...verträgt sich nicht so gut mit dem stereo..die knurren sich an..ich weiss es   )


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Mai 2010)

Dein Stereo hat aber eine schöne Delle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (6. Mai 2010)

pscht, keinem verraten. sieht aber wilder aus als es is!


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Mai 2010)

quark , alle cubes versteh´n sich - bei uns sind es immerhin 5 an der zahl - haben sich noch nie was getan !!!!!


----------



## dusi__ (6. Mai 2010)

ich glaube bei den beiden ist das schon so..beides mädchen und dann haben se noch das gleiche kleine schwarze an  das kann nicht gut gehen


----------



## Vincy (6. Mai 2010)

Woher sonst soll denn da die Delle herkommen.


----------



## barbarissima (6. Mai 2010)

Mädchen würden sich gegenseitig heimlich die Luft raus lassen  Jungs hauen sich eher mal eins auf die Nase   
Also doch beides Jungs


----------



## marc1966 (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo erst mal an alle 

will mir ein Cube Reaction zulegen die kommenden tage preis soll 1499 euro sein in schwarz obwohl das blaue ja fast besser ausschaut aber 100 euro teurer meine frage weis jemand wo es das schöne ding ein wenig billiger gibt.
so im Raum Wiesbaden.

noch eine frage hätte ich wie stellt ihr euer Rad ab einfach an die wand in die Garage geht nicht oder was habt ihr so.

Hoffe das es nicht ganz so falsch war hier meine frage rein zustellen.

Gruß marc1966


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (6. Mai 2010)

^^Schau doch mal hier

Mußts dir halt zuschicken lassen


----------



## MilkyWayne (6. Mai 2010)

was die befestigung angeht gibts noch die möglichkeit zwei holzblöcke an der wand im abstand der räder zu befestigen und das rad quasi von der wand wegkippen zu lassen, gehalten wirds durch eine kette die an der rahmenaufliegenden fläche entweder von einem schlauch oder einem kettenstrebenschutz gesichert wird, gab hier schon mehrfach bilder davon (bin grad nur zu lauf zu suchen, sry ^^)


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Mai 2010)

..es gibt sowas , das nennt sich bike ständer - hüstel


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Mädchen würden sich gegenseitig heimlich die Luft raus lassen  Jungs hauen sich eher mal eins auf die Nase
> Also doch beides Jungs



Pah ... Luft raus lassen kann ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Mai 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> ich glaube bei den beiden ist das schon so..beides mädchen und dann haben se noch das gleiche kleine schwarze an  das kann nicht gut gehen


Ups - gut zu wissen, da achte ich mal schön darauf, dass mein "Schwarzer" wirklich ein Hengst ist.....auch wenn die Alte weiter ihr grün/weißes Kleid trägt....man kann ja nie wissen...und Stutenbeissen brauche ich nicht im Stall 



Beorn schrieb:


> Wo ist das schlichte Schwarze geblieben?!


Ist zwar nicht an mich gerichtet - aber das frage ich mich auch.
Ich weiß aber in meinem Fall die Antwort  Es ist (noch) beim Händler und wird heute um genau 12:30 Uhr in meinen Besitz übergehen 
Nun muss nur das Wetter zum WE passen - da gibt es die erste "Fotosafari"


----------



## linkespurfahrer (7. Mai 2010)

@michelix: dein Reaction GTC sieht ja mal echt lecker aus! Die Ausstattung ist aber nicht komplett serie, oder? Denn laut CUBE sind ja keine XTR Shifter dran...

@Augustiner1328: Na ja, Du wohnst ja in Garmisch, da ist es bis RIVA nun nicht allzu weit. Immerhin haste ja gleich noch nen Alpencross mitgemacht 

Dieses Bild ist noch von Dienstag Abend, kleine Abendrunde bei sehr wenig Wind, guter verfassung und mit ordentlich Tempo (Im Lausitzer/Spreewälder Flachland kein Wunder). *Wer kann mir sagen, was das für ein Kraftwerk im Hintergrund ist? Aufnahmen aus etwa dieser Perspektive stehen hin und wieder für Zeitungsartikel deutschlandweit Pate.*




Insgesamt 57,4 km in 1:55:47. Ohne Freundin auf den letzten 12km wären es noch drei/vier min weniger und die magischen 30km/h Durchschnitt gehalten*. Höhenmeter? 10 oder so.  

Viele Grüße von Stefan

* da sieht man mal, was mit einem 13kg CUBE All Mountain so alles möglich ist. Natürlich liegt es am Bike!  Und nicht am Fahrer.


----------



## fatz (7. Mai 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> da sieht man mal, was mit einem 13kg CUBE All Mountain so alles möglich ist.


wenn du das ding einmal in schwung hast, ist's bei deinen steigungen eh egal, was der hobel wiegt.


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. Mai 2010)

Welche Steigungen?



*duckundweg*


----------



## fatz (7. Mai 2010)

eben.

rauf und runter gibt's da nicht. da gibt's nur gegen oder mit dem wind. 

abgesehen davon liegt berlin jetzt auch nicht gerade im gebirge....


----------



## linkespurfahrer (7. Mai 2010)

Fahrt doch einfach mal im Flachen das Tempo mindestens 2 Stunden mit allen Hindernissen die es unterwegs so gibt ohne Pause durch, dann sprechen wir uns nochmal.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Mai 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Fahrt doch einfach mal im Flachen das Tempo mindestens 2 Stunden mit allen Hindernissen die es unterwegs so gibt ohne Pause durch, dann sprechen wir uns nochmal.


Das wäre dann ja frühestens in ca. 2 Stunden  aber mal ehrlich:





Genau die 2h muss ich noch auf mein LTD warten - dann geht es auf zum Händler  das gute Stück heim holen.....
PS: Das schwarze AMS vor den rauchenden Schloten des Energie-Riesen hier in der Lausitz sieht coll aus....


----------



## michelix (7. Mai 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @michelix: dein Reaction GTC sieht ja mal echt lecker aus! Die Ausstattung ist aber nicht komplett serie, oder? Denn laut CUBE sind ja keine XTR Shifter dran...
> 
> @Augustiner1328: Na ja, Du wohnst ja in Garmisch, da ist es bis RIVA nun nicht allzu weit. Immerhin haste ja gleich noch nen Alpencross mitgemacht
> 
> ...



nein war so beim serienmodell nicht verbaut. sattel, vorbau, felgen und sattelstütze hatte ich noch von meinem alten hardtail. dann konnte ich hier im teilemarkt noch günstig ne komplette und neue xtr grupee erwerben.  shifter, umwerfel und schaltwerk sind schon montiert, die kurbel müsst ich nur noch montieren. aber die slx wird jetzt erstma noch runter gefahren. von der funktion gibt es da nicht viel unterschied, denk ich mal...
achja und nen neuen lenker hab ich mir dann auch noch gekönnt, nen ritchey wcs carbon lowrizer. für mich eine absolute verbesserung des fahrfeelings im zusammenhang mit dem 100er vorbau anstatt serie 120. da ich auch gerne mal durch nen trail jage, fühlt sich das gtc jetzt gleich viel sicherer an.

das bike wiegt so wie es da jetzt steht 9,4 kg und macht echt laune bewegt zu werden)

grüsse und allzeit gutes biken)


----------



## wurzelhoppser (7. Mai 2010)

michelix schrieb:


> nein war so beim serienmodell nicht verbaut. sattel, vorbau, felgen und sattelstütze hatte ich noch von meinem alten hardtail. dann konnte ich hier im teilemarkt noch günstig ne komplette und neue xtr grupee erwerben.  shifter, umwerfel und schaltwerk sind schon montiert, die kurbel müsst ich nur noch montieren. aber die slx wird jetzt erstma noch runter gefahren. von der funktion gibt es da nicht viel unterschied, denk ich mal...
> achja und nen neuen lenker hab ich mir dann auch noch gekönnt, nen ritchey wcs carbon lowrizer. für mich eine absolute verbesserung des fahrfeelings im zusammenhang mit dem 100er vorbau anstatt serie 120. da ich auch gerne mal durch nen trail jage, fühlt sich das gtc jetzt gleich viel sicherer an.
> 
> das bike wiegt so wie es da jetzt steht 9,4 kg und macht echt laune bewegt zu werden)
> ...



9,4 ? meinste nicht 12,4 
Bei 9,4kg mit den Komponenten möchte ich gern beweise mit HängewaageGruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (7. Mai 2010)

michelix schrieb:


> das bike wiegt so wie es da jetzt steht 9,4 kg und macht echt laune bewegt zu werden)
> 
> grüsse und allzeit gutes biken)


----------



## dusi__ (7. Mai 2010)

> das bike wiegt so wie es da jetzt steht 9,4 kg und macht echt laune  bewegt zu werden)


du redest vom GTC?


----------



## Hänschen (7. Mai 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> *Wer kann mir sagen, was das für ein Kraftwerk im Hintergrund ist? Aufnahmen aus etwa dieser Perspektive stehen hin und wieder für Zeitungsartikel deutschlandweit Pate.*



Jänschwalde?


----------



## michelix (7. Mai 2010)

natürlich red ich vom gtc, nachdem wurde ja auch vom linksspurfahrer gefragt
hier gehts um ein cube gtc nicht das im bild abgebildete ams 125 ) sah wohl wegen dem zitat verwirrend aus.... 
nicht nur bilder gucken auch text lesen 






ein ams125 mit 9,4 würd ich auch net glauben

grüsse


----------



## maggo86 (7. Mai 2010)

richtig beim ams  würd ichs auch nicht glauben aber beim gtc is das drin!welche zollgröße fährst du(beim gtc)??


----------



## michelix (7. Mai 2010)

20 Zoll

achja anstatt der reba ist noch ne sid verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (7. Mai 2010)

michelix schrieb:


> 20 Zoll
> 
> achja anstatt der reba ist noch ne sid verbaut


juhu endlich mal einer mit der gleichen zollgröße wie ich!....und somit ist mein angestrbtes gewicht auch realisierbar;weil du es schon quasi geschafft hast^^.......mit neuem lrs bin ich näml auch bei 9,4kg od wünsche es mir zumindest mal^^


----------



## michelix (7. Mai 2010)

gewogen allerdings auf einer personenwaage)  von daher sicherlich net 100% genau, aber sicherlich im bereich +- 100gr
von den teilen die ich verbaut habe müsste es aber ungefähr passen

wenn ich mal bei meinem händler vor ort bin, werd ich es vllt mal genau wiegen lassen

grüsse


----------



## maggo86 (7. Mai 2010)

ok werd ich auch beim händler mal wiegen lassen,wenn mein lrs mal endlich kommt!auf den wart ich nämlich jetzt seit ende märz!!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Mai 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Fahrt doch einfach mal im Flachen das Tempo mindestens 2 Stunden mit allen Hindernissen die es unterwegs so gibt ohne Pause durch, dann sprechen wir uns nochmal.



dazu gibts rennräder. meine bikes sind mir für sowas zu schade und aus meiner sicht und meiner fahrweise fehl am platz 

Das leichteste AMS was ich bisher gesehen hab wiegt mit tacho, pedale, usw. also fahrfertig 10kg. von Dschens


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Das leichteste AMS was ich bisher gesehen hab wiegt mit tacho, pedale, usw. also fahrfertig 10kg. von Dschens



Das AMS HPC R1 Carbon wiegt schon von Werk aus ca.11 kg da sollten unter 10kg mit viel *Kohle* locker drin sein.
Aber das kann leider nicht jeder fahren und vor allem Bezahlen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Mai 2010)

Heute gegen Mittag endlich soweit gewesen, die neue 
LTD-Zeitrechnung hat bei mir begonnen 
Die gemeinsame Anreise vom Händler meines Vertrauens bot beiden Bikes die Chance zum gegenseitigen Kennenlernen....



Ich glaube die mögen sich  jedenfalls "beißen" sie sich nicht 



Das ist er nun in voller Pracht - mein neuer "Schwarzer" Hengst 



Nur einen passenden Namen habe ich noch nicht für den Rappen - ich glaube es bleibt einfach bei "Schwarzer" 



Leider hier immer noch kein richtiges Wetter zum Ausreiten & arbeiten muss ich auch gleich noch... aber nettere Bilder "on Tour" werden natürlich folgen - Wetter soll ja werden. 
Für die Geometriebeauftragte:
Die Bilder sind noch wie vom Händler geholt - ca. 2 - 2,5 cm an Sattelstütze gingen beim Anpassen dann noch raus 

Hab da auch noch ´ne Frage: Was ist denn nun besser daran die Lager da unten zu schrauben - anstatt zu verpressen? Ist es denn überhaupt Besser - oder nur wieder Anders? Kann sollte man besser nachfetten?
Kommt da weniger Staub/Sand/Wasser rein, oder ist das nur von Vorteil (für den Händler) bei einem anstehenden Wechsel 



Danke an Euch im Voraus! 
Zur Gewichtsdiskussion: Dachte immer - päh die 1-2 Kilo merkt eh´keine Sau. Muss aber nun sagen,
dass schon beim auf´s Auto hiefen ein ganz deutlicher Unterschied zwischen dem Acid und dem LTD zu spüren ist!
Hätte ich so spürbar bei den ca. 1-2 kg Differenz nicht erwartet - verstehe nun die "Gewichtsfetischisten" ein wenig besser!
LG "Spuri" - der nun bald den "Schwarzen" an den Oderwiesen zähmt.....


----------



## Groudon (7. Mai 2010)

Durch das PressFit-Lager können die Hersteller das Tretlagergehäuse länger machen. Dadurch können sie das Unterrohr unten breiter ziehen, was angeblich zu mehr Steifigkeit beitragen soll. Ich weiß es nicht.

Der einzige Nachteil für mich ist, dass ich es nicht selber wechseln kann. Bei dem alten Innenlager war das einfach.

- Kurbel arm abschruben
- Kurbel "rausstoßen"
- Lagerschalen rausdrehen
- säubern
- neue Schalen Fetten
- neue Schalen einschrauben
- Kurbelachse säubern
- ordentlich Fett ins Lagergehäuse und auf die Kurbel
- Kurbel reinstecke
- Kurbelarm drauf

Nun bekomme ich das PressFit selber nicht rein, was höhere Kisten verursacht durch Arbeitszeit beim Dealer und der höhere Preis des Innenlagers.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (7. Mai 2010)

Hab mal weiße Laufräder in den sonst komplett schwarzen Würfel gebaut.Finde der Kontrast passt ganz gut zu der weißen Schrift im Rahmen.






Grüsse aus dem verregneten Ruhrgebiet


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Mai 2010)

@Groudon
Danke, und ich wollte genau diese Ausführung unbedingt haben. 
Hätte ich die Frage mal vorher gestellt....aber so lange es nicht von Nachteil ist...kann ich damit leben. Bringe es eh´zu solchen Arbeiten meist zum Dealer. Anhand Deiner Erklärung erschließt sich mir auch, warum beim ACID die Kurbel bei fertiger Montage des Rades auf dem Autodach locker gedreht werden kann - während die Pedale des LTD leicht an die Halterung stoßen. Danke 

@wurzelhoppser
Kontrast kommt in der Regel gut....wenn die Farben sich nicht beißen. Und schwarz/weiß geht doch immer - schaut gut aus!


----------



## Beorn (7. Mai 2010)

Willkommen bei den LTD-Fahrern, Spurhalter!

Du wirst sehn, nicht nur das Gewicht macht Unterschied, auch der kleinere Rahmen verleitet zu anderer Fahrweise, ging mir genauso, ich könnte wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr auf mein Gary Fisher zurückwechseln, selbst wenn ich wöllte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (7. Mai 2010)

hey endlich is dein kleines schwarzes da  ^^ freut mich dass du absolut zufrieden damit bist

angesichts des preises gabs bei mir auch ne überlegung.. für normale touren hab ich ja mein ams125 auch wenn die mal etwas ruppiger werden...

wieso dann nicht es downhillen anfangen ^^ (zum trek session 8 für 3500 schiel) .. naja die überlegung hat noch bestimmt ein dreivierteljahr zeit


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Mai 2010)

@spuri !! SCHÖÖÖN ! gratuliere !! aber (die muss ja wieder was zu meckern haben ..)- stütze immer noch net okay(aber da schreibst du ja - geht noch was ..hehe ) , hörnchen viel zu weit nach oben gedreht - warum wieder so ein langer vorbau (110 ??)- mach mal ordentliche pedale dran - und den rockring ab !!!!!!!!! ganz lieben gruss, bis später , k.


----------



## OneTwo (7. Mai 2010)




----------



## floggel (7. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Heute gegen Mittag endlich soweit gewesen, die neue
> LTD-Zeitrechnung hat bei mir begonnen


Schick 

Aber warum hast du diese scheusslichen Pedale montieren lassen (standard sind die ja nicht)?


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Mai 2010)

@spuri : ...guck ma das bike von onetwo : so !!!! sollte es dann fertig ausseh´n (stütze, barends,etc. ) lg , kati p..s den racing ralph würd´ich abmachen und tauschen - bei schlamm  und regen haste sonst keine guten karten ...;(
ach ja - is as ne recon ???? reba wäre besser gewesen ... wenn sie zur wahl gestanden hätte ..


----------



## Vincy (7. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hab da auch noch ´ne Frage: Was ist denn nun besser daran die Lager da unten zu schrauben - anstatt zu verpressen? Ist es denn überhaupt Besser - oder nur wieder Anders? Kann sollte man besser nachfetten?
> Kommt da weniger Staub/Sand/Wasser rein, oder ist das nur von Vorteil (für den Händler) bei einem anstehenden Wechsel


 

Besonders Carbonrahmen können davon profitieren.
Ermöglicht so steifere Konstruktionen (Tretlagerbreite, Kurbelabstand, größere Lager etc).
Die Lager sind geschlossene wartungsfreie Industrielager. Das zusätzliche Einfetten soll da nur gegen Eindringen von Wasser und Schmutz schützen.
Hier ein Beispiel vom Reaction: Da sind die Vorteile klar ersichtlich.


----------



## gerrit981 (7. Mai 2010)

Moin Cubegemeinde

im Moment läuft der Aufbau meines neuen Fritzz:





Die Ausstattung ist bunt gemischt:

Rahmen Fritzz 18" 2010
Bremsen Elixier CR 2009
Laufräder Jumping Flea / Equalizer 27
Gabel Lyrik 2Step 07 mit 09er Innenleben
Dämpfer Monarch 4.2 2010
Schaltwerk XT Shadow 2009
Schalthebel XT 2007
Umwerfer SLX 2Fach
Kurbeln Deore 2010
Reifen Onza Ibex DH 2,4
Cockpit und Sattelstütze von Syntace
Sattel noch offen


----------



## linkespurfahrer (7. Mai 2010)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Jänschwalde?



Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte!

@Andi: Dass wir zwei völlig verschiedene Fahrertypen sind sollte Dir eigentlich bekannt sein...

MTB ist die falsche Bezeichnung. Da liegen die Franzosen dichter dran: VTT- Velot Tout Terrain- wörtlich/sinngemäß übersetzt: ein Fahrrad für jedes Gelände, und sowas ist meins halt


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. Mai 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Welche Steigungen?
> *duckundweg*



Ich wollte hiermit niemandem auf die Füsse treten, vor allem da ich ja selber größtenteils im Flachland unterwegs bin, von daher bitte nicht so ernst nehmen, auch wenn es vielleicht so rüberkam . Und Spaß ist doch was einem selber gefällt, ich hab aktuell auch wieder Slicks auf dem LTD drauf...

Schönes WE

NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Mai 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte!
> 
> @Andi: Dass wir zwei völlig verschiedene Fahrertypen sind sollte Dir eigentlich bekannt sein...
> 
> MTB ist die falsche Bezeichnung. Da liegen die Franzosen dichter dran: VTT- Velot Tout Terrain- wörtlich/sinngemäß übersetzt: ein Fahrrad für jedes Gelände, und sowas ist meins halt



wei0ß ich doch  war um himmelswillen nicht bös gemeint

@dämon: Jaja gehen tut das...ich sprach allerdings von gesehen ..muss erstmal eine rmachen..


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Mai 2010)

Also ich halte grundsätzlich nichts von Leichtbau an einem Fully, am HT mach das wenigstens noch ein bisschen Sinn da dies normalerweise von gewissen Probanden dann im Renneinsatz geprügelt werden.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2010)

@ Onetwo

Hat es dich nicht weggespült


----------



## regenrohr (7. Mai 2010)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Die Ausstattung ist bunt gemischt:
> 
> Rahmen Fritzz 18" 2010
> Bremsen Elixier CR 2009
> ...



darf man fragen warum? Bei der Gabel wird es ja sicherlich eine mit Feder sein, bei dem Einsatzgebiet des Rades, aber dann so einen Dämpfer (gehe von einer Übergangslösung aus)


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Mai 2010)

..was is am monarch auszusetzen ????
ach ja - grad entdeckt : in nikemarkt wird ein GRASGRÜNES stereo in 18 zoll verkauft , sieht super geil aus ...


----------



## gerrit981 (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo Regenrohr,

die Gabel ist die Luftgabel, bei der wurde einfach nur die Absenkung erneuert beim letzten Service, da die immer wieder aufgegeben hat. Bis jetzt hatte ich den 07er Rahmen mit Manitou Swinger 4way, welcher nicht mehr in den 2010 Rahmen passt. Der Monarch sollte eigentlich ganz gut passen.

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaineCoon (8. Mai 2010)

Die Absenkugsmöglichkeit der Fox Talas ist absolut genial. Funzt problemlos und ist für mich daher das "Chamäleon" unter den Federgabeln.





@ spurhalter

Glückwunsch zu Deinem tollen Bike. Ich denke, es passt hervorragend zu dem von Dir vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich. Wie es aussieht, hat unsere offizielle Sattelstützenbeauftragte einen wahren Narren an Dir gefressen . Das Bike von OneTwo sieht natürlich hammermäßig aus. Dazu kommt noch das Einsatzgebiet in Südfrankreich. Da wird man eine "tiefe Front" neben dem "Beuze-Hoch" brauchen, um die Berge gut hochfahren zu können. Weiterhin ist diese Ausrichtung optimal zum "Heizen". Diese Geometrie würde bei mir allerdings nach 2 - 3 Stunden Fahrt zu Rücken- und Nackenschmerzen führen. Um trotzdem die Berge hochzukommen, aber nicht auf eine sportliche Geometrie angewiesen sein zu müssen, fahre ich das Fritzz mit der oben genannten Gabelabsenkungsmöglichkeit. 20% Steigung kein Problem, wenns eben wird, Gabel ausfahren und bequem weitercruisen. Gehts bergrunter, Augen zu und durch . Die Lenkerhöhe liegt bei mir übrigens auch über der Sattelhöhe und ich komme damit sehr gut zurecht. Ein Bike muss auf den Fahrer abgestimmt werden und nicht umgedreht. Die Optik darf dabei nicht im Fordergrund stehen. Pauschale Aussagen, wie Sattel weiter raus oder kürzeren Vorbau montieren, sind zwar gut gemeint, aber leider nicht immer zielführend. Jeder Biker ist unterschiedlich und braucht daher auch unterschiedliches Material. Sieht man hier im Forum ganz gut. Da gibt es Biker in Deiner Größe, die einen 16, 18 oder 20 Zoll Rahmen fahren und in meinen Augen macht dabei keiner etwas falsch. Somit hast Du in meinen Augen eine super Auswahl getroffen und das Bike auf deinen individuellen Bedarf optimal abgestimmt. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike. Die Voraussetzungen dafür hast Du ja schon bereits geschaffen . 

@ Wurzelhoppser

Die weißen Felgen passen zum Würfel, wie die Faust aufs Auge, klasse 

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende. Bei uns scheint endlich mal wieder richtig die Sonne.
MC


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2010)

geiles Bild 

von meinem Bike gibts heute auch mal aktuelles Foto ^^ dann geht sicher die Rahmengrößendiskussion hier wieder los *lach*

mal sehen wieviel man bei dem Dreck heute erkennen kann *g*


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Mai 2010)

@maincoon : ...klar , zu sportlich sollte es nicht sein - er hat eh - wie ich auch - schnell nacken probleme ... aber auf sattelhöhe is schon okay - drunter fehlt ja der vortrieb .. und den frizz mit dem ltd zu vergleichen , was die sattel- bzw. lenkerhöhe betrifft , hinkt irgendwie ein wenig , oder ..am enduro ist mein sattel auch genaiso hoch , wie der lenker- da baut die gabel allein ja auch schon viel höher (mit 140- die meist ausgefahren sind , und ich sie nicht mehr verstell`..) 
aber wurscht - bike is sehr schön , passt sicher wesentlich besser - und alles andere wird sich finden ... wiundere mich allerdings , dass eine -recht billige - recon (falls ich mich nicht verguckt hab) verbaut is ... das bike war ja nu nicht wunders wie billig .. eine reba team z.b. wäre da schon drin gewesen ...
die hörnchen steh´n halt normalerweise nicht wie ein geweih nach oben --- das killt nicht nur die optik (lol) - sondern verliert seinen sinn - des "ziehen könnens" ...
und über die pedale müssen wir uns ja net streiten , gell..???!!
 in diesem sinne - euch allen ein schönes bike wochenende - hier regnets wie aus eimern ...so ein mist ... greez , k.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Mai 2010)

MaineCoon schrieb:


> @spurhalter
> Glückwunsch zu Deinem tollen Bike. Ich denke, es passt hervorragend zu dem von Dir vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich.


Danke Dir und allen Anderen für Glückwünsche & Willkommensgrüße


MaineCoon schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht, hat unsere offizielle Sattelstützenbeauftragte einen wahren Narren an Dir gefressen. Ein Bike muss auf den Fahrer abgestimmt werden und nicht umgedreht.


Punktlandung - ich, und mein Händler, waren nach 30 Minuten vor dem Laden hin und her fahren mit der Position sowohl auf dem 20´´ (Acid nach Vorbauänderung) als auch auf dem 18´´ "zufrieden". 
Der lieben Ratschläge und der damit verbundenen Einsicht wegen habe ich das 18´´ genommen, gerade weil der Original-Vorbau (105) super passte. 
@kati - Stichwort Gesamtgeometrie  Habe so die gleiche Sitzposition wie auf dem umgebauten ACID mit dem kurzen Vorbau - und die war absolut perfekt!


MaineCoon schrieb:


> Die Optik darf dabei nicht im Vordergrund stehen. Somit hast Du in meinen Augen eine super Auswahl getroffen und das Bike auf deinen individuellen Bedarf optimal abgestimmt


Dem gibt es eigentlich absolut nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen 
Nur ein letztes mal: 
- Pedale sind so verbaut! (bis auf die Reflektoren)
- Gabel ist Serie (und bestimmt nicht schlechter als die Dart 3  )
- Hörnchen vom Händler (als Zugabe) so montiert - wird evtl. geändert
- Stütze steht auf Position 3 von 12 - ginge also eh´nicht viel weiter raus.... 3-2-1 - Max. (und ich glaube kaum, dass man immer auf max. herausgezogen fahren muss  
Was vergessen? Ja, Reifen. Fahre ja nur die Schwalbe ab - dann folgt wieder Conti  - leider biss´l spät den Händler gefragt, hätte sonst wieder 2 Tage warten müssen  aber halb so schlimm...
Das von OneTwo ist in der Tat sehr schön...aber halt auch Seins 
Das ist meins - und so soll es auch aussehen....(bis es wieder StVO gerecht gemacht sein werden muss-das ist doch die Gelegenheit -


----------



## Gaz (8. Mai 2010)

Willkommen im Club der Mattschwarzen. 

Möge dir das RX Problem an dir vorbei gehen sowie die vielen Plattfüße vom Racing Ralph.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Mai 2010)

Gaz schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club der Mattschwarzen.
> Möge dir das RX Problem an dir vorbei gehen sowie die vielen Plattfüße vom Racing Ralph.


Yipp! Thanks.
Den "Plattfuß" erlaubt sich der RR nur 1x  aber RX Problem klingt gar nicht gut... haste mal ´nen ganz kurzen Tipp (evtl. auch wo ich dazu was im Forum finde) oder besser vielleicht Link...zu der Sache, worauf man achten sollte / sich gefasst machen muss  als pn?
Gerade hat der "Götterbote" ein Päckchen gebracht  da sind die weissen Barends für´s Acid drin - wird bald auf "Mädchen" getstylt...
Leider auch hier heute immer noch recht doofes Wetter


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Mai 2010)

@spuri : ...du kannst das doch einschätzen , wasich sag`..gell ??!! nee, is schon schön , das neue !!  aber was dein händler sagt - oder überhaupt ein händler - nimm das net so ernst .. die hörnchen gehören so nicht - egal , welcher händler das agt - und dei geo auf dem acid - war - auch mit kurzem vorbau - mit sicherheit nicht perfekt ...
viel spass mit dem schwarzen !!!!! wünsch dir besseres wetter (mir auch ) . glg , kati


----------



## MaineCoon (8. Mai 2010)

@ trek 6500

Oben auf dem Bild kann man die Veränderungen von dem einen Bike zum anderen anhand der Backsteinmauer sehr gut erkennen. Die Schrittfreiheit hat sich beim neuen Bike um die Höhe einer Steinreihe vergrößert. Die Sattelhöhe ist bei beiden Bikes gleich. Beim neuen scheint mir der Lenker etwas tiefer zu sein und liegt somit genau auf Sattelhöhe. Das sieht von der Optik her sehr gut aus. Zur Gabel kann ich nichts sagen, da ich diese nicht gefahren bin. Stimme aber mit Spurhalter überein, dass die Recon gegenüber der Dart auf jeden Fall ein Fortschritt ist. Die Hörnchen habe ich immer im gleichen Winkel angestellt, den auch der Vorbau hat. Die Hörnchen liegen dann von der Seite gesehen, auf einer Linie mit dem Vorbau. Mit einem so steilen Winkel wie Spurhalter ihn eingestellt hat, käme ich selbst nicht zurecht, aber er kann es und darauf kommt es an . Aus technischer Sicht hinkt der Vergleich zwischen LTD und Fritzz natürlich. Aber es geht ja darum, bequem zu fahren. Die Pedale selbst sind nicht störend. Es sind die Katzenaugen und die kann man ja problemlos wegmachen. Nachdem es bei Spurhalter allerdings problematisch ist, die StVO zu mißachten, wird sich dieser Punkt leider nicht ändern lassen.............. 
Viele Grüße MC
Bei uns scheint noch immer die Sonne und ich komme nicht zum Biken.... Wenn Du möchtest, schicke ich Dir gerne ein paar Sonnenstrahlen vorbei ....


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Mai 2010)

..für sonne bin ich immer zu haben ! DANKE !!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Mai 2010)

MaineCoon schrieb:


> Die Schrittfreiheit hat sich beim neuen Bike um die Höhe einer Steinreihe vergrößert. Die Sattelhöhe ist bei beiden Bikes gleich.


Der Vergleich mit der Steinreihe ist eine sehr gute Idee.
Problem nur, das beide Bikes frisch vom Händler zurück kamen....und das Acid wegen der Übergabe/Probefahrt auf die Geo meiner Frau eingestellt war/blieb......und das LTD wie gesagt später noch mal 2-2,5 cm "Sattelerhöhung" bekam. Denke aber unter den eben genannten Umständen.....wird die Änderung der Sattelposition / Geo von Acid zu LTD bei mir nur noch deutlicher....
PS: Das Bild von heute am Wäschepfahl war auch noch "Altbestand" -
      schicke mir auch ein paar Sonnenstrahlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTwo (8. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Onetwo
> 
> Hat es dich nicht weggespült




Hier war es eher moderat. Aber blaue Kueste gibt es im Moment anderswo.


----------



## Vincy (8. Mai 2010)

2009 war bei dem LTD Team eine Reba SL drin. 2010 ist da leider der Rotstift dominierend. 
Aber so viel schlechter ist die diesjährige Recon SL Air auch nicht, da fehlt nur Dual Air und Flootgate gegenüber einer Reba.
Immerhin ist es bei ihm ein Fortschritt. Und nächstes Jahr wird es da bestimmt ein Fully. 
Auch im Flachland ist ein Fully empfehlenswert, damit fährt es sich viel entspannter.


----------



## kube (8. Mai 2010)

Habe heute meinen ersten Ausritt mit dem Enduro Fully gemacht und muss sagen das es ein gewaltiger Unterschied zu meinem Hardtail ist, alleine die Sitzposition ist doch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und mein Allerwertester muss sich erstmal wieder an die neue Sitzposition gewöhnen, ansonsten ist noch zu sagen das es eher ein entspanntes gemütliches fahren mit dem Fully ist und mit dem Hardtail eher Racelastig.


----------



## regenrohr (8. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..was is am monarch auszusetzen ????





gerrit981 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hatte ich den 07er Rahmen mit Manitou Swinger 4way, welcher nicht mehr in den 2010 Rahmen passt. Der Monarch sollte eigentlich ganz gut passen.



war ja nur eine Frage, ich persönlich hatte den Monarch (aufgrund des günstigen Preises) auch mal kurz am Enduro verbaut, der war aber meines Erachtens zu schnell an seiner Grenze und habe ihn dann deshalb gegen einen Metel R getauscht, zwar immer noch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber schon ein gutes Stück angenehmer als der RS.


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Mai 2010)

hmmm, hab den monarch im nicolai  enduro  drin - muss sagen - er funzte bisher immer super - kann aber auch an meinem geringen gewicht liegen (50-51 kg) . greez , k.


----------



## chrisleebear (8. Mai 2010)

hallo leute, das ist seit 3 wochen mein neues cube. mehr bilder folgen...


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Mai 2010)

schön !!!!


----------



## MaineCoon (8. Mai 2010)

O.K. mach ich gern. Hier die Sonnenstrahlen von heute für Kati und Spurhalter 





Viele Grüße MC


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2010)

nette Tour über den Zimmerberg, Hütten, Gottschalkenberg, Gubel, Sihlsprung, Sihlbrugg und Langnau getourt ..... leider nur ein paar Bilder 




Federwege genutzt 



das haben wir uns verdient




58 km; 1023 hm; 4:35 min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Mai 2010)

MaineCoon schrieb:


> O.K. mach ich gern. Hier die Sonnenstrahlen von heute für Kati und Spurhalter Viele Grüße MC


Ahhh- das wärmt ja schon richtig  vom Anschauen, danke dafür! ....nun kommen ab und wann auch endlich die ersten davon in echt hier an - Morgen soll´s ja endlich werden...

PS: Die haben also mal wieder gespart im Gegensatz zu den Vorjahresmodellen  wie beim Acid...auch. Ich hatte 2008 noch 180/160 er Bremsscheibe - und nu´ 
"never change a running team" eigentlich - ehe sich rumgesprochen hat, was von der Stange her theoretisch einfach gut sein könnte - wupps, wird es schon wieder "geändert" bzw. weggespart....
Ob das die "richtige" Verkaufspolitik ist  aber solange Deppen wie ich die Dinger auch so kaufen, wird sich wohl nichts ändern...der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lauert eben immer und überall

@chrisleebear: Glückwunsch & viel Spaß damit  Fotos immer gern, hoffe auch Morgen welche machen zu können & dem Thema hier wieder gerecht zu werden....


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2010)

die Woche kommt noch ne R7 mit schwarzen Standrohren - das Casting ist jedoch grün und wird umgespritzt... nun die Frage... schwarz?... blau?


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Mai 2010)

@maincoon : dankeschön !!!!
@groudon : welches casting wird umgespritzt - nix kapier ?`???!!!


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2010)

Das Gabelcasting. Ich bekomme die Tage eine Manitou R7 Elite von 2006 rein. Die hat schwarze Gabelbrücke + Standrohre und ein grünes Gabelcasting. Und eben dieses soll eine andere Farbe bekommen.

Nun die Frage ob schwarz oder blau. Manche meinen weiß, aber das sagt mir ne so zu.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Mai 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> nun die Frage... schwarz?... blau?


Dezent = Schwarz / Auffällig = Blau / Auffällig = Individuell
Welchen Effekt du haben willst, musst Du nun wissen....farblich passend wäre in jedem Fall Beides 
Schönes Bike - auch wenn, schlag mich tot (kati mach die Augen zu), mir persönlich diese riesen Sattelüberhöhungen rein optisch nicht so liegen.
Aber das soll nur ja kein Thema mehr hier werden....
Ist denn der offizielle "Besenstiel" von hier eigentlich auch mal wieder ausgeflogen...weiß auch nicht, warum ich gerade jetzt darauf komme


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2010)

ja ^^ es ist gewöhnungsbedürftig xD aber es kommt noch ein 0° Thomson und ein Vector drauf  bringt die ganze Sache ne Ecke höher

vlt mach ich aber dann den Vorbau auch direkt aufs Steuerrohr xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (8. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend liebe Würfelfreunde.

Ich habe heute bei bestem Wetter auch eine Tour unternommen. Es ging von Peitz nach Königs Wusterhausen, da habe ich meinen Bruder abgeholt und wir sind dann rein nach Berlin zum Grunewald und zurück zum Berliner Hauptbahnhof (von da mit 120-160km/h der Heimat entgegen). 

Die Berliner unter uns werden die Stelle sicherlich kennen:




Am Forsthaus Alte Saubucht Wasser tanken:




Am/Auf dem Teufelsberg mit Blick zum Zentrum Berlins, der Große Turm mitte rechts ist der Funkturm, daneben in der Mitte des Bildes weiter im Hintergrund der Fernsehturm:




Am Ziel: Berlin Hauptbahnhof




Hier noch ein kleines Video aus dem Grunewald um das ganze ein wenig zu beleben:

Insgesamt gut 160km in 6 Stunden und 15 Minuten mit ca. 400HM

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## Vincy (8. Mai 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> die Woche kommt noch ne R7 mit schwarzen Standrohren - das Casting ist jedoch grün und wird umgespritzt... nun die Frage... schwarz?... blau?


 
Sid blau (wie dein Rahmen) mit weißen oder sw Aufklebern 

hier in black or white


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2010)

dachte eher, dass der lakierer mit ner weißen Grundierung arbeitet und "MANITOU" auf dem gabelbogen stehen lässt


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Mai 2010)

.....wo s ind eigentlich der beuze - und bärbel  ??????llang nix lgelesen oder geseh´n ...gut´nacht - die kati - die erst morgen wieder aufs bike kommt ....


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2010)

ich finde schwarze Bikes traurig


----------



## idworker (9. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich finde schwarze Bikes traurig



Stimme Dir zu!!

P.S. ja, wo ist Beuze und Bärbel??


----------



## linkespurfahrer (9. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich finde schwarze Bikes traurig





idworker schrieb:


> Stimme Dir zu!!
> 
> P.S. ja, wo ist Beuze und Bärbel??



So ein Quark: Schwarz  ist zeitlos!


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Mai 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> Stimme Dir zu!!
> 
> P.S. ja, wo ist Beuze und Bärbel??



_Beuze holt bestimmt Brötchen und Bärbel folgt dem HW4 Schild Richtung Beuze ... hoffentlich richtige Richtung _

Wir haben gestern bei schönem Wetter, wenn auch etwas unterkühlt für Mai, eine schöne Tour von Idstein über die Hohe Kanzel zur Platte und zurück gemacht (40km / 900hm). Es war doch recht schlammig aufgrund vorherigen Regens, so dass die Bikes natürlich entsprechend aussahen.




Aber mit dem entsprechenden Equipment (Wasserschlauch gibt es leider nicht) und Einsatz ....




... haben sie hinterher wieder geglänzt. Noch ein wenig Öl auf die Kette und die Cubes gehen Schlafen.




Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## a-Cube-Biker (9. Mai 2010)

Mit 2 Monaten Verspätung endlich fertig:

Rahmen: CUBE Reaction 20"
Gabel Rock Shox SID Race 100mm
Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Schalthebel: XTR
Kurbel, Kette und Kassette: XT







Bremshebel, Bremssattel und Laufräder: XT
Bremsscheiben 180mm/160mm: XTR


----------



## Mike8 (9. Mai 2010)

@a-Cube-Biker: Wo kann man so einen Fahrradständer kaufen? Haben die eine besondere Bezeichnung?

VG,
Mike8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur (9. Mai 2010)

@ a cube biker: Die Hülle für den POPLOC solltest du noch kürzen!!!
Sieht sonst so "lang" aus.....


----------



## wuerfelfreund (9. Mai 2010)

Waren gestern auf dem Brocken im Harz. Start war in Ilsenburg. Wetter war gut.Trocken und um die 12 grad unten. oben 2 grad waren aber gefühlte -5. hier waren wir schon oben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zurück den Heinrich Heine Weg. Schöner 12 km langer Trail direkt an der Ilse entlang über Felsen, Brücken und Matsch. hier das ende. das hatten wir uns auch verdient nach dem Uphill. Leider zu wenig Zeit gehabt Bilder zu machen!




Die Räder sahen aus wie Sau...da war danach ausgiebiges Putzen angesagt.


----------



## elba (9. Mai 2010)

Mike8 schrieb:


> @a-Cube-Biker: Wo kann man so einen Fahrradständer kaufen? Haben die eine besondere Bezeichnung?
> 
> VG,
> Mike8



Zum Beispiel bei ebay findest du sowas...

http://cgi.ebay.de/FahrradStander-P...em&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item439f22db92

Nennen sich meist Präsentationsständer.


----------



## Mike8 (9. Mai 2010)

elba schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel bei ebay findest du sowas...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/FahrradStander-P...em&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item439f22db92
> 
> Nennen sich meist Präsentationsständer.


 
Klasse, vielen Dank!


----------



## nen (9. Mai 2010)

bei der Isshütte 1873m, unterhalb der Viggarspitze und des Zirbenwegs





Blick zum Kofel





mein kleines Schwarzes ist nicht traurig, es versucht sich nur zu verstecken weil es etwas sauer über den kleinen Lackschaden ist, den ich ihm gespendet habe 





es quellt im Unterinntal





Schöne Grüße aus Innsbruck


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Mai 2010)

mein kleines schwarzes ams hat leider auch nen mittelschweren lackschaden erlitten, das edding pflaster musste kurzfristig helfen, bis mir ne andere idee kommt 

ich melde mich hoffentlich donnerstag abend mit vielen bildern (eig ist ne größere tour geplant)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich finde schwarze Bikes traurig


Dafür sind die Fahrer solcher Bikes meist glückliche Leute 

@linkespurfahrer - Sehr schöne Bilder, besonders der Blick vom Teufelsberg über Berlin, aber auch Hauptbahnhof - Klasse gemacht. Ich betone das extra, weil wir nicht diese beneidenswerten "Alpenpanoramen" vor der Haustür haben  - alle anderen die fleißig Fotos gepostet haben selbstredend auch ein  verdient.
Wir waren heute Vormittag ebenfalls unsere Würfel ausführen.
Zur Eingewöhnung an die jeweils für uns "Neuen" ging es zunächst gemütlich am See entlang....



Es scheint hier gerade eine Freundschaft für´s Leben zu entstehen....



Kleine Pause / Besprechung nachdem der See umrundet war....



Ach was, trotz des "Schwarzen" am Himmel - noch auf in den Wald...



Ging ja alles gut - und hat auch noch Laune gemacht...



Ich glaube das ACID bin ich endgültig los 



@ nen - Lackschaden ist echt doof - da geht nur evtl. ´ne Folie vorher, die Sache Ausbessern, einfach damit Leben oder das Bike im Keller lassen. Und letzteres wollen wir doch Alle nicht, oder?  
Also "Ride on" .... und es ist bestimmt nicht Dein letztes Bike


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Mai 2010)

nee is ganz sicher nicht das letzte bike ^^ .. und naja narben machen doch attraktiv  (hmm ja steinschlagschutzfolie hätt ich sogar da... aber wer rechnet damit dass es umkippt und der laternenpfahl nen kratzer zieht... und steinschlagschutzfolie am oberrohr käm iwie blöd )

mache später bilder von den neuen errungenschaften


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Mai 2010)

und , spuri , wie fährt sich dein neuer freund ???? ihr hattet ja sogar teilweise sonne.. neid . lg , kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (9. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Fahrer solcher Bikes meist glückliche Leute


und wie 
...


spurhalter schrieb:


> @ nen - Lackschaden ist echt doof - da geht nur evtl. ´ne Folie vorher, die Sache Ausbessern, einfach damit Leben oder das Bike im Keller lassen. Und letzteres wollen wir doch Alle nicht, oder?
> Also "Ride on" .... und es ist bestimmt nicht Dein letztes Bike


Keller? Nene, das bleibt bei mir in der Studentenbude und wird brav weiter ausgeführt. Bis es mal einen Bruder bekommt. So ein Fritzz würde mir ja schon gefallen, aber das wird wohl noch länger dauern 

Übrigens Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen LTD!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> und , spuri , wie fährt sich dein neuer freund ???? ihr hattet ja sogar teilweise sonne.. neid . lg , kati


Ja...ganz toll, wenn gleich in der Gabel beim ausfedern manchmal so "schmatzen" ist....was ich vom Acid so nicht kannte. Ist aber eben auch nicht ständig - und wenn, dann nur beim schnellen Ausfedern (Wurzelwege). Vielleicht ist das ´ne Einstellungsfrage  Mache mich aber (noch) nicht fertig deshalb...muss ja eh´noch mal zur Inspektion...& Garantie ist auch  Bremsscheiben singen noch ein wenig - aber das ist beim Neuen ja normal, verlor sich beim ACID auch von selbst. Sonst funzt es schon  wenn ich auch alle Acid-Treiber beruhigen kann, sooooooo viel anders ist es nun auch wieder nicht mit dem LTD  Hardtail-Feeling gibt es auf beiden Bikes gratis - aber zurück tausche ich nun nicht mehr... 


nen schrieb:


> Übrigens Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen LTD!


Danke!
PS: Sonnenscheindauer, Laternenstandorte & den Abstellort des Bikes kann man sich leider nicht immer aussuchen


----------



## Organspänder (9. Mai 2010)

Heute auch eine 75km Runde gemacht 

"Übungsgelände" fürs Stereo


 

Trails (wenn man es so nennen darf)






Rapsfelder die noch nicht stinken 




Da ging es irgendwie nicht mehr weiter 




Schönen Restsonntag noch und einen guten Wochenstart


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Mai 2010)

freut mich dass du zufrieden bist.. dieses "schmatzen" haben viele luftgabeln (selbst meine talas wenn wir vom gleichen schmatzen reden ^^) hatte dein acid davor auch schon ne luftgabel? glaube nicht.. wenn ja einfach chilln ^^ kannst ja trotzdem bei der inspektion mal nachfragen


ich begeb mich mal kurz zu meiner kamera und zeig euch meinen neuen camelhöcker ^^ und das trikot darf auch nicht fehlen (gleich mal extra für euch in montur werfen)


----------



## Magic21 (9. Mai 2010)

@Spurhalter,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und immer viel Spass damit.
Und BLACK sieht einfach geil aus - finde ich. Mein zweites Pferdchen ist auch von dieser Farbgebung, kann aber hier schlecht gepostet werden 

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Mai 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Heute auch eine 75km Runde gemacht "Übungsgelände" fürs Stereo


Glück gehabt  "Betreten verboten!" lese ich da - von "Befahren" war ja nicht die Rede 
@Eck1992 - das Acid hat keine Luft....zumindest nicht in der Gabel - und so was Ähnliches dachte ich mir daher auch schon...glaube schon, das wir vom gleichen "Schmatzen" reden...werde trotzdem einfach mal nachhaken, und Antwort vom Dealer hier posten...Danke an Magic21
Und Eck, passen die Klamotten? - Beweise ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffke (9. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Bremsscheiben singen noch ein wenig - aber das ist beim Neuen ja normal, verlor sich beim ACID auch von selbst.



Da du nun bei dem neuen LTD eine Formula RX verbaut hast, würde es mich wundern, wenn sich das komplett verliert.
Bei mir singen sie nach ca. 600 km genau so wie nach den ersten 6.
Empfehl dir dazu diese beiden Threads: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=442544 & http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440240
Fazit: Scheibenwechsel zu z.B. http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...no-XT-Bremsscheibe-SM-RT76-6-Loch::20180.html soll Abhilfe verschaffen.


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Mai 2010)

die beweise bekommst du, versprochen! ich ruf soeben nen kumpel an ob wir ne kleine foto-tour durch den wald drehen wollen 

grüße ans genialste unterforum der welt 

Edit: beuze wo steckst du?

in ehrwürdiger vertretung:



> *nun ist aber auch wieder gut...*



edit: manchmal reichts bei den bremsen einfach mal den kolben neu zu zentrieren


----------



## kube (9. Mai 2010)

Das schmatzen ist bei meiner Luftgabel( Reba SL) auch, das kommt durch den Rebound da kann man einstellen wie schnell die Gabel ausfedern soll


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Mai 2010)

so bin ich heut mal mit den neuen sachen ausgezogen (Aber nur ne halbe stunde um den block, weil meine schwester kommunion hatte  )

das bild war vor der abfahrt deshalb noch so sauber 






und was die hose angeht: jaa es ist keine radhose (wollt ich nicht rauskramen dafür)

aber 2. jaaa ich hab trotzdem das innenfutter einer radhose drinnen  die kleinen ösen dafür sind ja schnellr angemacht


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (9. Mai 2010)

ja das schmatzen is normal, hat eig jede gabel und man sollte regelmäßig brunox drauf tun (ich hab "Brunox Deo für die Federgabel") dann bleibt des schmatzen und du wirst wsl merken, wenn du kein brunox drauf tust, federt die gabel schlechter...
bei uns regnets seit ner woche ständig und nächste woche solls kaum besser werden, hilfeee ich will biken....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Mai 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> ...beuze wo steckst du? in ehrwürdiger vertretung...


Schon gut - Bilderpolizeivertretungsbevollmächtigter 
Die Sonne kam zum Abend hin (richtig gemein) immer mehr raus....so musste ich zwingend noch zur Tränke reiten...



Wollte aber schneller wieder weg, als mir lieb war (nicht nur weil die Rechnung kam - sondern auch die Mücken ....Rückweg - Geometriebeauftragte aufgepasst: Würfel meets Kugel & Hörnchen gesenkt!



Ich weiß auch nicht, seit dem ich das "Schwarze" habe - klappt es auch wieder mit den Frauen...sie ist aber bitte nicht zu verwechslen mit der, die




auf Grün/Weiß stand...


Wünsche allen noch einen "Mückenfreien Abend"

@Eck1992  - hat sich trotzdem gelohnt, hoffe Dein Ausritt blieb weitesgehend unbemerkt 
   Danke allen für die Beruhigung zum Thema schmatzende Gabel....scheint also soweit alles in Butter damit....


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Mai 2010)

ja blieb fast unbemerkt  hab nur kurz bescheid gesagt und weg war ich..

was die bevollmächtigung angeht: gut gemacht ... geht doch 

ich hoff ich kann iwann mal mit action shots dienen... problem ist nur ich bin selbst eig der der immer hinter der kamera steht... (und nehm die spiegelreflex sehr ungern mit auf touren.. auch das hier vor der haus war nur die kleine cam meiner schwester)...

und die meisten leute mit denen ich so biken gehe... sind nicht die begnadetsten fotografen


----------



## volki3 (9. Mai 2010)

@Eck1992

Könntest du mir mal Bitte en paar Fotos vom Camelbak machen. Der Steht bei mir ganz oben auf der Wunschliste 
Das Rückenteil und das Innenleben interessieren besonders!
Hast du ihn schon mit voller Blase gefahren, wenn ja wie verhält er sich?

Das wäre echt Supi von Dir auch Gerne per PN.

Volki


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Mai 2010)

@ Bone....: Wat ein gebabbel Deine gabel wird wegen n bisschn brunoxx nicht besser..das brunox ist ein angenehmes mittelchen für deine dichtungen..das wars  Das schmatzen, ist das öl im inneren, welches durch die vom rebound (wie oben schon richtig erkannt) verkleinerte öffnung durch muss. alles normal, also kein "fehler" 

Ich hab meinen Bock mittlerweile im neuen Aufbau eingefahren, und bin recht zufrieden... (einzige mmängel: s. stereo fred)
Gestern bin ich den ersten marathon der saisson gefahren und hab (bis auf die radwahl) nix bereut. War wie immer schön in der Pfalz (BTW:.Ein 16kg bock  mit schweeeren laufrädern ist ncht unbedingt zu empfehlen, wenns um marathons geht )





Hab dort übrigens nen sehr sympatischen ibc-menschen, nämlich den Hemme kennengelernt.. achja. Schee wars. Künftig aber wie gesagt mit dem neuen cube-mitglied (das ich endlich fertig aufbauen und vorstellen sollte!) auf irgendwelchen events zu finden


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Mai 2010)

das rückenteil ist genial, zwar nicht für jedermanns rücken und braucht eingewöhnung, ist sonst aber wirklich sehr zu empfehlen  für dich schmeiß ich mich sogar nochmla in montur  esse nur schnell was davor...

ich hab ihn bisher nur mit halbvoller blase gefahren und muss sagen da blieb er gut am mann... nach donnerstag kann ich dir einen großtour-gib-mir-3liter-Erfahrungsbericht abgeben 

an sich bleibt aber zusagen der camelback ist einfach wahnsinn ...

also bis später (dann mit bildern)


@ andi: ich find dein stereo immernoch einfach wahnsinn, was für ne RS kurbel fährst du eigentlich? aber jap auf nem marathon stell ichs mir schwierig vor  ... was das neue mitglied angeht: komm mach hinne ^^ jetz haste uns neugierig gemacht.. und du willst doch auch dass es fertig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (9. Mai 2010)

Danke! Aber Bitte keine Stress


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Mai 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> @ andi: ich find dein stereo immernoch einfach wahnsinn, was für ne RS kurbel fährst du eigentlich? aber jap auf nem marathon stell ichs mir schwierig vor  ... was das neue mitglied angeht: komm mach hinne ^^ jetz haste uns neugierig gemacht.. und du willst doch auch dass es fertig ist



Recht hast..Vll. wirds ja ie woche was..
Kurbel ist eine sackschwere aber schöne Race Face Diabolus (mit bash, ohne tretlager 1232gr) Aufs leichte rad kommt auch ne race face drauf..allerdings eine mit 700gr


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Mai 2010)

@Andi 3001 du warst mit deinem Stereo beim Gäsbock? 
Ich habe dich leider nicht gesehen.
War aber richtig geil  wenn du die große Runde gefahren bist dann Hut ab. Die hatte 1950 hm.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Mai 2010)

Jop die wars..Ich mein für die kuhlen trails leidet man gerne?! 
Ich hab mir mal eingebildet dein rad gesehen zu haben..Als ich mrgends um 8-halb 9 ankam. da stand ein ams mit dem fulcrum LRS aufm Sportplatz?!


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Mai 2010)

@andy : ..ich liebe dein bike !!! schmacht !!! 

@spuri : GEHT DOCH !!! so isses schön !!! lg , kati


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Mai 2010)

soo ich komme mit versprochenen bildern wieder.. ich weiß ihr seht kein cube.. aber ich bin mir ganz sicher auf dem 274. px der 330. reihe war in der originalgröße noch mein cube mit drauf ^^ nur gaaaanz genau hinguggen 


jedenfalls hier die versprochenen camelback und neues trikot bilder:

sry für den teilweise starken rotstich.. hab über die wand geblitzt (und die hat halt genau da nen großen roten streifen ^^)

































und für fragen stehe ich jederzeit gerne zur seite

edit: da ganz unten im hintergrund.. der ordner ist das bisherige jahr g8 -.-*

edit zwo: vergessen ein bild vom regencape des rucksacks zu machen, das befindet sich in einem extra fach unten dran und ist festgenäht


----------



## volki3 (9. Mai 2010)

Danke Ecki 
Hab dann meinen neuen Rucksack gefunden...


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Mai 2010)

@eck : schöne s trikot !!!! greez , k.


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Mai 2010)

danke kati  ich hab mich auch direkt beim auspacken in es verliebt.. dazu noch sehr gut zu tragen, da kratzt nichts da klemmt nichts, da stört kein reisverschlussende... einfach genial 

@ volki: freut mich dir helfen zu können  ansonsten wenn du noch iwie iwann was wissen willst bevor du bestellst schreib mir ne pn...
achja bike-discount hat trotz bestpreisgarantie nicht den billigsten preis.. den hat iein onlineshop aus hamburg mit 82,95... aber dank bestpreisgarantie zieht bike-discount da direkt nach (also nur um euch bescheid zu geben  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (10. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nette Tour über den Zimmerberg, Hütten, Gottschalkenberg, Gubel, Sihlsprung, Sihlbrugg und Langnau getourt ..... leider nur ein paar Bilder


 
*Ein Ausflug zum Spielplatz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*
*Hoffentlich habt ihr an Eimerchen und Schäufelchen gedacht *


----------



## barbarissima (10. Mai 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> _Beuze holt bestimmt Brötchen und Bärbel folgt dem HW4 Schild Richtung Beuze ... hoffentlich richtige Richtung _


 
Werde mir irgendwann doch mal einen Kompass zulegen müssen  Naja, jetzt bin ich ja wieder da 

*@eck1992*
Sehr stylisch*



*


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2010)

Wir haben neue und innovative Federungssysteme dem harten Testeinsatz unter uns zwei Federchen unterzogen


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Jop die wars..Ich mein für die kuhlen trails leidet man gerne?!
> Ich hab mir mal eingebildet dein rad gesehen zu haben..Als ich mrgends um 8-halb 9 ankam. da stand ein ams mit dem fulcrum LRS aufm Sportplatz?!



Da hast du dich nicht versehen, stand direkt rechts neben dem Tor.


----------



## barbarissima (10. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wir haben neue und innovative Federungssysteme dem harten Testeinsatz unter uns zwei Federchen unterzogen


 
*Mit anderen Worten: Ihr habt die Wippe kaputt gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2010)

Pah, sie steht noch  und wippen tut sie auch noch 

Ok die Dämpfung ist durch und der Boden hat ein paar Dellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Mai 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Da hast du dich nicht versehen, stand direkt rechts neben dem Tor.



jop. dann wars das


----------



## BadWolly (10. Mai 2010)




----------



## BadWolly (10. Mai 2010)

Mit dem Fritzzzz hättte ich nicht Hochklettern müssen....


----------



## markus182 (10. Mai 2010)

hier ist meins:


----------



## fuschnick (10. Mai 2010)

wuerfelfreund schrieb:


> zurück den Heinrich Heine Weg. Schöner 12 km langer Trail direkt an der Ilse entlang über Felsen, Brücken und Matsch.


 
Habt euch hoffentlich das schönste Stück nicht entgehen lassen.









Bilder sind noch vom letzten Jahr und leider übelste Quali. Sind aber gestern auch wieder lang gefahren und es war herrlich.

P.S.: So schlimm sah dein Würfel doch gar nicht aus danach.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Mai 2010)

markus182 schrieb:


> hier ist meins:


Glückwunsch & viel Spaß damit  auch wenn MTB-Seitenständer und Schmutzfänger hier glaube ich nicht so gern gesehen werden  mach Dir nix draus....es ist Dein Spaßgerät  Und genau genommen, bräuchte ich zumindest letztere hier zur Zeit auch....nur Mistwetter! und das im Urlaub + neues Bike - die Welt ist grausam....manchmal jedenfalls.
Zu Deiner Suche: Ich würde Dir ja sogar "gebrauchte" Mattschwarze schenken (da mein ACID nun freundliche Weiße spendiert bekommt) - aber mal ehrlich, da sind die Versandkosten ja schon fast höher  als ein paar Neue! Preise gehen so bei um die 10 Euronen los - nach oben offen. Aber Carbon und "Superlitesonstdawasfürtitan" brauchst Du sicher nicht - nimm einfach ein paar mattschwarze & gut ist. Und speziell für ACID gibt es eh´ keine - die sind sozusagen alle MTB kompatibel - Du hast also die "Freie Auswahl".


----------



## markus182 (10. Mai 2010)

ja, ich werd mal schauen. 
Hab allerdings festgestellt, dass ich die dinger eigentlich gar nicht brauche (nen bekannter hat welche an seinem bike, das ich dann mal probe gefahren bin).
Den ständer hab ich mir geholt, weil ich mir die alte bremsscheibe in nem fahrradständer ziemlich verbogen hab und gradebiegen nur bedingt geholfen hat...
hab mir dann gleich ne 180mm gekauft (auf dem bild noch nicht zu sehen).


----------



## Quator94 (10. Mai 2010)

Wie nennen sich eigentlich diese "Stoffteile", die manche hier an der Schwinge haben?


----------



## Steffke (10. Mai 2010)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Wie nennen sich eigentlich diese "Stoffteile", die manche hier an der Schwinge haben?



Meinst den Kettenstrebenschutz?
Kann mit "Schwinge" grad nichts anfangen..


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Mai 2010)

spichst du von nem kettenstrebenschutz?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (10. Mai 2010)

meinst du den kettenstrebenschutz?

lässt sich auch optimal mit nem alten schlauch machen 

edit: mist jetzt hat ers dreimal ^^ hab lang gebraucht bis ich abgeschickt hab


----------



## Martina H. (10. Mai 2010)

... das ist ein Kettenstrebenschutz - schont die Kettenstrebe vor Macken durch die Kette.

M.


----------



## Quator94 (10. Mai 2010)

Genau, danke^^
Wollte mir nämlich sowas bestellen und wusste nicht wonach ich suchen soll 

PS: Beim Motorrad nennt sich der Teil des Rahmens "Schwinge"


----------



## Stan_Ef (10. Mai 2010)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Wie nennen sich eigentlich diese "Stoffteile", die manche hier an der Schwinge haben?




Kettenstrebenschutz 

Edit sagt:  Mist, zu langsam...


----------



## Steffke (10. Mai 2010)

Quator94 schrieb:


> PS: Beim Motorrad nennt sich der Teil des Rahmens "Schwinge"



Ah, alles klar, bin noch nie Motorrad gefahren.


----------



## Quator94 (10. Mai 2010)

Kann ich da jeden nehmen? Habe ein 20" Analog 2010 (Gleicher Rahmen wie Acid)


----------



## Stan_Ef (10. Mai 2010)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Kann ich da jeden nehmen? Habe ein 20" Analog 2010 (Gleicher Rahmen wie Acid)



Schaust du hier:

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/PROTECTION_id_36644_.htm


----------



## drexsack (10. Mai 2010)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Kann ich da jeden nehmen? Habe ein 20" Analog 2010 (Gleicher Rahmen wie Acid)



Hier gibts den zu kaufen, falls Cube drauf stehen soll. Ansich geht natürlich so ziemlich jeder.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k51/a26229/kettenstrebenschutz-fuer-hardtails.html


----------



## Martina H. (10. Mai 2010)

... es gibt hier Leute, die binden einfach ein Stück Schlauch um die Kettenstrebe (mit Kabelbindern). Wenn man das vernünftig macht sieht es auch ganz gut aus und hat den Vorteil, das man immer die passende Länge hat. Hält gut und ist auch wiederstandsfähiger als dieses Neoprenmaterial (und billiger  )

Grüße

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Mai 2010)

Kannst jeden nehmen (gibts in untersch. längen - du im zweifelsfall eher länger als kurz).. Beim Rad gibts auch ne schwinge  allerdings nur bei fullys, also vorn und hinten federung, wie beim mopped 
Und jetzt genug! 

BILDERS


----------



## Cube42 (10. Mai 2010)

Mahlzeit ne kleine Runde gedreht und die Lippefähre in Dorsten entdeckt,so die Arme sind jetzt vom vielen kurbeln nen stück länger


----------



## Beorn (10. Mai 2010)

So ne Kurbelfähre nennt sich dann wohl Ausgleichssport


----------



## Cube42 (10. Mai 2010)

kannste laut sagen,hat aber trotzdem spaß gemacht


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. Mai 2010)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Wie nennen sich eigentlich diese "Stoffteile", die manche hier an der Schwinge haben?



Hosen 

(sry, konnte es mir nicht verkneifen)


----------



## Cube42 (10. Mai 2010)

kurze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (10. Mai 2010)

@badwolly : sehr schöne gegend - wo is das ??? greez , k.


----------



## Beorn (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hab das bei einer Paddeltour auf der Lahn gemerkt, die meisten Schleusen mit Handbetrieb, Klappe oben zu, Tor auf, Tor zu, Klappe unten auf, Tor auf, Klappe und Tor zu und Klappe oben auf, damit die nächsten auch gleich rein können. Da Kurbelt man sich nen Wolf!


----------



## Cube42 (10. Mai 2010)

das war in dorsten nrw,ja stimmt das mit dem kurbeln ist echt mühselig vor allem wenn man alleine ist,aber war erst an ne anderen lippefähre da mußte dich an ner kette rüberziehen ohne handschuhe viel spaß.gestern hatten irgendwelche spinner die fähre 2 meter vorm ufer blockiert da hieß es badespaß,mußte feststellen wasser taugt noch nicht zum schwimmen,hatte aber keine lust wieder zurückzufahren
wer in stalinggrad war,den wird die ps3 enttäuschen


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Mai 2010)

*Habe da noch ein Bildchen gefunden von mir.*


----------



## kube (10. Mai 2010)

Hast aber ne schöne Macke am Knie oder ist das Dreck?


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Mai 2010)

Ist eine Macke, ist aber schon vor 14 Tagen gewesen, alles schon wieder verheilt.


----------



## barbarissima (10. Mai 2010)

Der Helm hat was


----------



## MilkyWayne (10. Mai 2010)

hallo leuts, ich möchte gerade etwas ins bike investieren und wollte euch deshalb fragen was ihr eher ratsam findet:

die lx kurbel (danke an den vorbesitzer nochmal fürs zu feste anziehen der pedale an einer xt kurbel weshalb ich jetzt lx arme dran hab :'-( ) gegen ne aktuelle XT zu tauschen und vielleicht ne syntace p6 als ersatz für die ready for race stütze einzubauen

oder mir trotz meinen 58,5 kg ne 200er scheibe vorne reinzubauen (damits doch noch etwas besser ankert), carbon bat griffe für die louise mit ranzubauen, und evtl die syntace stütze zu kaufen (oder stattdessen mit nem kürzeren vorbau zu liebäugeln)


----------



## Tobi2010 (10. Mai 2010)

Hier mal 2 Bilder von mir und meinem Sting beim Singen-Bike-Marathon.
Ziemlich cooler Bilderservice von www.sportograf.de


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Mai 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hallo leuts, ich möchte gerade etwas ins bike investieren und wollte euch deshalb fragen was ihr eher ratsam findet:
> 
> die lx kurbel (danke an den vorbesitzer nochmal fürs zu feste anziehen der pedale an einer xt kurbel weshalb ich jetzt lx arme dran hab :'-( ) gegen ne aktuelle XT zu tauschen und vielleicht ne syntace p6 als ersatz für die ready for race stütze einzubauen
> 
> oder mir trotz meinen 58,5 kg ne 200er scheibe vorne reinzubauen (damits doch noch etwas besser ankert), carbon bat griffe für die louise mit ranzubauen, und evtl die syntace stütze zu kaufen (oder stattdessen mit nem kürzeren vorbau zu liebäugeln)



Also wenn du auf Silber und XT stehst dann nimm Sie aber um einiges günstiger und nur weniger schwerer gibt es die SLX.Mir gefällt die persönlich besser.
Die P6 ist schön und leicht.
Aber eine 200er Scheibe würde ich nicht dran machen, du stehst dafür ja nicht früher, die Scheibe wird nur nicht so schnell heiß. Aber bei deinem Gewicht kannst du das eh vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Mai 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Hosen (sry, konnte es mir nicht verkneifen)


 Brauchtest Du auch nicht - der ist nämlich wirklich gut 
Aber hier geht es ja um Bilders  Nachdem den ganzen Urlaubstag hier der Regen dominat war, kam zum Abend hin die Sonne...
Kleine Hausrunde - also auf zu den geliebten Oderwiesen....



Die rote Trinkflasche wollte ich extra noch ein letztes mal für Kati rausholen, die passt doch so schön zum schwarz/rot des Bikes  
Nee- die anderen 5 Neuen waren alle samt zur Erstreinigung im Spüler...
Ich sagte es doch gestern schon - werde mit dem "Schwarzen" nun unterwegs vermehrt angebaggert 



Manche haben aber auch einen netten "Garten" - könnte man doch glatt einen "Privat-Trail" anlegen...und der Bus hält genau vor Haustür, falls man doch mal auf die Fresse fliegt  und das Rad demoliert, kommt man immer noch halbwegs gut zur Arbeit 



Und heute lief wirklich alles Rund - keine komischen Sachen, nix - ich glaube der "Schwarze" ist endlich gezähmt 

@Tobi 2010 -  die kannste aber so was von "Einrahmen"  - warum war/ist die Startnummer geheim? 007? ;-)


----------



## MilkyWayne (10. Mai 2010)

gut, danke fürs in die vernunft reden. hmm ja eigentlich ist die slx schicker, aber es sähe komisch aus wenn ich mir ein xtr schaltwerk nachhole und nur ne slx kurbel hab, oder seht ihr das anders?

gut dann ist der punkt p6 ja geklärt.. mal schauen, vielleicht wirds ja slx + p6 + gleicher vorbau wie jetzt nur nicht in 120 sondern in 75 oder 90

edit: die bat hebel gibts glaube ich trotzdem ^^

@SPURI: dein kleines schwarzes scheint sich ja echt wohlzufühlen.. und das angebaggere... jaja mattschwarz halt ^^ ..


----------



## fatz (10. Mai 2010)

@eck:
form follows function. 
wenn's funktioniert darf es gut aussehen, muss aber ned. wenn's ned funktioniert isses mist, 
egal wie's aussieht. in diesem sinne: wozu willst ein xtr schaltwerk? wenn besser schaltet,
tut's das auch wenn du auf einer slx-kurbel rumtrapelst.
lass die finger von der carbon p6. 2 raus und reingeschoben und das mimosenteil ist verkratzt und 
schaut sch....lecht aus. nimm die aus alu. wiegt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (10. Mai 2010)

hab jetzt nach über 4wochen endlich nen neuen tacho und nach dem 3. BC2006 hab ich dann doch mal zu nem anderen gegriffen


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Mai 2010)

@eck :: die thomson  is ne echt top stütze !!! absolut kratzunempfindlich  und sieht genial aus - leicht isse auch ... 

@spuri : richtig schöne bilder - OHNE wenn und aber !!!!


----------



## MilkyWayne (10. Mai 2010)

kati was mich interessieren würde ist 1. die genaue bezeichnung.. und 2. der preis ^^(wobei ich das natürlich auch selber noch nachguggen kann)

bei mir gibts auch bald wieder bilder.. schade dass es am donnerstag noch nicht wirklcih besser werden soll


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Mai 2010)

..ich hab die thomson elite - die is gerade(also . ohne versatz) - gibts in schwarz oder silber ... kostet neu ca. 70 (ebay)... aber hier im bikemarlt werden oft welche für 40 oder 50 angeboten !lohnt sich !! lg , kati


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @eck:
> 
> tut's das auch wenn du auf einer slx-kurbel rumtrapelst.
> lass die finger von der carbon p6. 2 raus und reingeschoben und das mimosenteil ist verkratzt und
> schaut sch....lecht aus. nimm die aus alu. wiegt auch nicht mehr.



da hast leider recht! aber wenn sie schon vorhanden ist, tauscht man ungerne

Im ernst eck..200er scheibe kannst dir schenken.(wobei ich rein gefühlt, auch wenn alles dagegn spricht  sagen muss, dass die größere scheibe nicht nur einfach nicht heiß wird, sondern so rein vom feeling her mehr wums hat) Kurbel s.o., P6 alu oder Thomson ist egal, beides gut, dann machst noch ne gscheite sattelklemme dran, nnen kurzen vorbau und fertig. Pimpen kannste eh immer. du musst nur irgendwo anfangen, und da musst du dir halt deine pers. prioritäten setzen 

Mein radl wird übrigens  Schraube mich nun täglich immer ein wenig näher ans neue 2t rad! aktuel 9,73kg ohne pedale.. Heute kam n bissl X0 und Race Face dran...ich find sie soooo schön 





und ja....sichtcarbon  621 gr.


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Mai 2010)

ja , race face hat verdammt schöne teile !! lecker kürbelchen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...ich find sie soooo schön...








und danke Kati


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Mai 2010)

GERNE !!! gut`nacht !! k.


----------



## pinocchi0 (10. Mai 2010)

jemand interesse an einem 2009 22" reaction black anoized komplett xt, formula brakes, dt lrs, syntace klemme und stütze + menge zubehör? neue xt kette kassette, ca 800km gelaufen inspektion gerade gemacht, über 1 jahr noch garantie, original rechnung.

zwei cubes ist leider eines zuviel, das frtizz mag keine nebenbuhler. bilder vom fritzzi folgen.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (11. Mai 2010)

*@Tobi2010*: Da komme ich ins schwärmen! *schwärm* P.S: Steckachse vorne und hinten bringt doch was? Oder? Könnte CUBE bei den nächsten AMS auch so machen. 



pinocchi0 schrieb:


> jemand interesse an einem 2009 22" reaction black anoized komplett xt, formula brakes, dt lrs, syntace klemme und stütze + menge zubehör? neue xt kette kassette, ca 800km gelaufen inspektion gerade gemacht, über 1 jahr noch garantie, original rechnung.
> 
> zwei cubes ist leider eines zuviel, das frtizz mag keine nebenbuhler. bilder vom fritzzi folgen.



Watt?? Neue XT-Kassette und Kette nach 800km?  Normalerweise kann das viel länger (wenn man beides tauschen tut ca. 3000km) gefahren werden. Ich fahre ne Kette gute 2000km und tausche diese dann, also ggw. alle 5-7 Wochen. Da ich im Flachen wohne muss dabei nur das eine oder andere kleine einzelne Ritzel gewechselt werden (gibts bei ROSE). Kassette wird bei mir nach 4 Ketten gewechselt (also alle 8000/9000 km). 
____

*@Andi*: Dass mit ner großen Scheibe stimmt. Ich hatte damals an meinem Hardtail bei der 2007er Louise ne 180er Scheibe vorne, die hatte schon gut Wums. Aber ne 203er Scheibe vorne (habe ich gleich nach dem Neukauf nachgerüstet) in Verbindung mit der 2007er Louise wie jetzt an meinem AMS bringt noch mal mehr Biss. Ein Finger genügt da i. d. R. völlig um Stoppies hinzulegen, und darauf kommt es mir auch an 
____
*@Quator94:*
Wie Martina H. schon schrieb:
Es genügt für die Kettenstrebe wirklich ein alter Schlauch mit Kabelbinder  20min Arbeit, dann sieht das richtig ordentlich und gut aus (dürfte zudem leichter sein). Die zu kaufenden Neoprenschützer sind mir alle zu kurz. Entweder man riskiert ein Schlagen des Schaltwerks an der Strebe oder hässliche Kratzer durch Kettenklemmer. Ich überlege schon, ob ich bei meinem AMS einen schmalen Schlauch nicht einfach über die Strebe ziehe, wenn Schrauben und Lager am Horst Link eh zu  wechseln sind- geht ja beim Fully. 

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## regenrohr (11. Mai 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hallo leuts, ich möchte gerade etwas ins bike investieren und wollte euch deshalb fragen was ihr eher ratsam findet



ehrlich gesagt finde ich beides mehr als unnötig... hatte auch eine 200'er Scheibe, die aber bei normaler, moderate Fahrweise zuviel des Guten ist. Selbst am Enduro ist "nur" eine 180'er verbaut, bin auch mittlerweile der Ansicht, es lieber rollen zu lassen als zu bremsen und über den Optik Schickimicki brauch man garnicht zu diskutieren, sollte nur geändert werden wenn es Vorteile bringt.


----------



## Organspänder (11. Mai 2010)

Mahlzeit

Würde ganz gerne bei diesem hier





den Vorbau umdehen das die Lenkzentrale tiefer kommt
kann ( darf ) ich das mit meinem ( jedem ) Vorbau machen ( FSA XC 180)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (11. Mai 2010)

lch denke schon .....


----------



## Vincy (11. Mai 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> Würde ganz gerne bei diesem hier
> den Vorbau umdehen das die Lenkzentrale tiefer kommt
> kann ( darf ) ich das mit meinem ( jedem ) Vorbau machen ( FSA XC 180)


 
Kann und darf man auch. 
Bedenke aber, dass der dann -6° hat und nicht 0°(gerade).


----------



## Organspänder (11. Mai 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten

mal ausprobieren wie es sich dann fährt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> lch denke schon .....


 "Ich denke, also bin ich!" *René Descartes*  

Keine Bildbeiträge - passt irgendwie zum Wetter derzeit im Lande 
Da ich zzt. kann - bin ich heute vor dem Regen los...bei 8 Grad irgendwie eher wie im Spätherbst aber was soll´s. Spaß hatte ich dennoch, ein wenig...
Und Sachen sind mir passiert:
Noch gemütlich bei leichtem Niesel an den Wiesen entlang.



Da wurde der Schwarze schon kurzerhand zum "Oder-Bike des Tages" gekürt.



Das Seltsamste war aber dann dieser unbekannte Biker hier, der plötzlich und völlig unerwartet vor meinem "Cube" abkniete...und immer wieder was von "Cube, Gut, ziehe den Hut"...brabbelte. Ganz genau vestehen konnte ich ihn leider nicht.  Sein Bike (Fremdmodell) hatte er kurzerhand in der Oder versenkt. Ich glaube ihn vor 2 Monaten schon mal im Baumarkt gesehen zu haben, als er ein günstiges MTB in Richtung Ausgang schob! 



Also Sachen gibt es - schon dafür hat sich die Tour heute gelohnt .
LG Spuri


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Mai 2010)

spuri , ich liebe dein bike !!!!!!


----------



## freeride_bogl (11. Mai 2010)

hat hier jemand schon mal ne pike in ein ams125 reingebaut ??? 

wär nett wenn dieser jemand mir ein bisschen weiterhelfen könnte, gerne auch per pn 

THX


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. Mai 2010)

kinschman (user des forums) hatte die mal in meinem aktuellen rahmen  musst mal guggen ob du ihn iwie findest

edit: glaube ich weiß es aber nicht genau


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2010)

Der fährt doch mittlerweile Liteville? da iser bestimmt 
Ich glaub AMS und pike hört sich gut an


----------



## HILLKILLER (11. Mai 2010)

@ Organspänder: Ja sollte passen, jedenfalls geht das beim OS-150 mit Carbonkape ohne Probleme (seit 3000km Cylocross)
Und nicht vergessen, bei -6° neigung ist die Flucht des Vorbaus nichtmal in der Horrizontale, also fährt sich noch recht normal.


----------



## beuze1 (11. Mai 2010)

> spurhalter; Keine Bildbeiträge - passt irgendwie zum Wetter derzeit im Lande




*ja der Mai gestaltet sich eher bescheiden, trotzdem hat,s heute für eine 50 km runde gereicht..
und mit den ersten Tropfen um 18 Uhr bin ich noch rechtzeitig vor dem Gewitter wieder trocken zu hause angekommen..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (11. Mai 2010)

@beuze : was fährste denn da für´n bike ????? gehste  fremd ???


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. Mai 2010)

warum is doch sein ams ^^

aber.. HEYY BEUZE endlich wieder da ^^ ... dacht schon die bilderpolizei hat sich verzogen


----------



## beuze1 (11. Mai 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> warum is doch sein ams ^^
> 
> aber.. HEYY BEUZE endlich wieder da ^^ ... dacht schon die bilderpolizei hat sich verzogen


*
ist doch meines..

ich war immer bei Euch..
aber es gab keinen Grund für schimpfe..viele Bilder trotz dem Mist-Wetter

*


----------



## Hemme (11. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hab dort übrigens nen sehr sympatischen ibc-menschen, nämlich den Hemme kennengelernt.. achja. Schee wars. Künftig aber wie gesagt mit dem neuen cube-mitglied (das ich endlich fertig aufbauen und vorstellen sollte!) auf irgendwelchen events zu finden



Hi Andi, ja war wirklich lustig, dass wir uns getroffen haben. Grünes Stereo und roter Lenker, da war klar, das kann nur der Andi sein. Der Gäsbock ist wohl der coolste Marathon, den ich je gefahren bin. Hat Laune gemacht.....
Die ersten Fotos sind ja schon online http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623984310656/


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Mai 2010)

beuze : stimmt , hab wohl tomaten auf den augen ... die blaue trinkflasche hat mich bildtechnisch irritiert .. egal - dachte schon , dein ams wär´krank, oder so ... gut´nacht !!!


----------



## Organspänder (12. Mai 2010)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen, bei -6° neigung ist die Flucht des Vorbaus nichtmal in der Horrizontale, also fährt sich noch recht normal.



hab ich heute auch mitbekommen war heute trotzdem schneller auf Arbeit als gestern 
noch ein wenig tiefer + Flatbar wäre ideal dann geht es noch schneller


----------



## derAndre (12. Mai 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> hab ich heute auch mitbekommen war heute trotzdem schneller auf Arbeit als gestern
> noch ein wenig tiefer + Flatbar wäre ideal dann geht es noch schneller



Warum lässt Du nicht den Vorbau wie er war und machst einen Rennradlenker drauf?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Mai 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ..*.es gab keinen Grund für schimpfe..viele Bilder trotz Mist-Wetter*


Und damit es so bleibt - bin ich auch heute wieder aufgebrochen, diesmal in den Wald 
Da das "Beuze-Hoch" offenstichtlich von geheimen & gemeinen Agenten ins Ausland verschleppt wurde (wir sind aber schon am Arbeiten es zurück zu holen ) muss man ja nun leider ständig damit rechnen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Also bitte keine Kommentare zu den Schmutzfängern 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/640927



Hat mal eben kurz die Herbstklamotten angezogen der Schwarze...




War aber auch nicht ganz verkehrt....in der Regel sah es so aus.



Nachdem ich bei einer etwas steileren Abfahrt (Schick mit Wurzeln und so ) - fast am Ende abgeworfen wurde, da diese nach einer Kurve plötzlich im Wildschwein-Sudelbecken endete...erst mal den verlorenen Angstschweiß nachfüllen 



Alles in Allem - schöne 90 Minuten im Wald...



Der Schmutzfänger hat das Gröbste abgehalten...



Damit kann man bei dem Matsch leben - ist auch schon wieder frisch geduscht der Schwarze...und das nicht vom Regen...  
Hoffe Ihr habt auch ein wenig Glück & einen schönen Feiertag Morgen...
LG Spuri.



derAndre schrieb:


> Warum lässt Du nicht den Vorbau wie er war und machst einen Rennradlenker drauf?


Weil er dann evtl. das Forum wechseln müsste


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Mai 2010)

..ich fahr´jetzt auch nochmal los -solange es nicht wieder schüttet - auch einen schönne feiertag - ich hab 4 !!! tage frei - freu `!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (12. Mai 2010)

bei uns gehts mrogen tatsächlich auf ganztagstour  mal schaun wies dabei mit bilder aussieht 

@ spuri: ihhhh schlammfänger... nen glücklichen biker erkennt man bei solchen tagen doch an der 0,75kg naturschlammmaske


----------



## barbarissima (12. Mai 2010)

*@spuri:*
Ich muss eck1992 ausnahmsweise mal recht geben  Dieses Schmutzfangdingens ist was für Anzugträger  Eine kurze Regenhose, ggf. über der Lycrahose sieht viel cooler aus 





Das passt dann perfekt zu deinem schönen LTD


----------



## beuze1 (12. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Da das "Beuze-Hoch" offenstichtlich von geheimen & gemeinen Agenten verschleppt wurde



*ich mach mich dann auch mal auf die Suche..
muß doch irgendwo sein..


*

ich hab 4 !!! tage frei - freu `!!!!.
.
.


----------



## barbarissima (12. Mai 2010)

*Ich habe auch vier Tage frei  Muss aber die Regenklamotten mitnehmen *


----------



## lolo-bike (12. Mai 2010)

ich  fahre morgen an den gardasee(leider ohne bike) , mal sehen ob es da ein hoch gibt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@spuri:*
> Ich muss eck1992 ausnahmsweise mal recht geben  Dieses Schmutzfangdingens ist was für Anzugträger  Eine kurze Regenhose, ggf. über der Lycrahose sieht viel cooler aus
> Das passt dann perfekt zu deinem schönen LTD


Ich sagte doch aber keine Diskussionen... 
Einen Anzug hatte ich nicht an, bin eher Jeans und T-Shirt Typ  - dennoch wollte ich die Autositze nicht nach der Fahrt vollmoddern  
Aber genau genommen - war es auch ein klein wenig "Provokation" & "Neugier" - wollte mal was anderes posten und sehen wie es aussieht & ankommt (fand das Schwarz zu schwarz so schick) & die Dinger lagen halt noch hier rum! ... aber genau genommen, eingesaut wird Bike / Treiber so oder so....also warum die Dinger..  Ihr seht die bestimmt nieeee wieder  versprochen.
Aber dennoch - seid bitte tolerant - auch denen gegenüber, die so etwas mögen 
Mal ´ne Frage der Erfahrung - habe in der Sattelstütze nur vom Ausziehen (muss wohl ein Steinchen geklemmt haben) eine ganz schöne Schramme - kannte ich so nicht vom Lackierten...
Habe nun Probehalber an den schwarz-matten Hörnchen des ACID (die weißen sind verbaut ) einen leichten Strich mit ´nem Schraubenzieher gezogen (ohne aufzudrücken). Gleich ´ne Schmarre!
Nun habe ich etwas Angst - das "Black anodized" sehr anfällig gegen Kratzer ist - das "lackierte" Grün/weiße hatte nach 2 Jahren keine Schmarre. Was meint Ihr? Klarlack oder Matt robuster?
Danke für Eure Erfahrungsmitteilungen im Voraus.
LG Spuri
@Barbara - sieht wirklich viel coller aus!
@Beuze - danke für´s mitsuchen - und 4 tolle Tage ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (12. Mai 2010)

ha unsere trotzdem gestartete diskussion hatte erfolg  ich mein schlimm ists nicht.. hättest du nicht gesagt "keine diskussion" hätt ichs nichtmal angesprochen 

naja black anodized is genauso anfällig wie lack würde ich sagen  .. hab auch ne fette schramme gehabt im oberrohr.. naja herr e. dding hilft da ganz gut  (wenn man den ziemlich flüssigen hat) eig ist also gegen solche sachen klarlack robuster, ABER bei steinschlag ist dein lack ganz schnell abgeplatzt.. da ist dann matt doch deutlich robuster 

morgen gehts ab 10 auf tour.. würd wohl seeehr geil werden (*hoff*)


----------



## Bymike (12. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@spuri:*
> ... Dieses Schmutzfangdingens ist was für Anzugträger  ...



































Viele Grüße vom Anzugträger


----------



## JuergenM. (12. Mai 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


>


 
Da hätte ich erst mal ne Snackpause eingelegt. Bei dem vielen Bärlauch.


----------



## Bymike (12. Mai 2010)

ich wollte ohne Gasantrieb weiterfahren 

Ich finde diese verbärlauchten Wege sehen einfach genial aus.


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Mai 2010)

sehr schöne bilder !! das grüne canyon is auch ein sehr nettes teil - nur so nebenbei !    p..s bin auch immer ohne die schmutzdinger unterwegs - wenn ich danach ins auto muss, hAB ICH da eine jogginghose liegen und zieh mich schnell um ...
p.s. das black anodiz. von meinem ams ist auch extrem !!! empfindlich - hat schon so manche "verletzung" ..... greez , kati


----------



## Bymike (12. Mai 2010)

Das grüne Canyon ist extrem geil! Fährt sich nicht wie ein 150mm Bike, sondern total unangestrengt. 

Aber ich will nicht meckern... 

Das schwarz finde ich eigentlich ganz ok. Kratzer sieht man nicht so sehr wie bei nem lackierten Bike - und außerdem machen Narben sexy


----------



## MaineCoon (12. Mai 2010)

@ eck 1992

fatz hat recht. So sieht Carbon nach 2 Monaten aus.





Noch 2 Bilder vom Sonntag, bevor der Regen kam. Sollte zukünftig nicht mehr so verschwenderisch mit den Sonnenstrahlen umgehen 









@ spurhalter

Mit ohne Schutzblechle schauts Bike jetzt genial aus. Selbst die Speichenstrahler passen gut ins Bild. 

Schönen Feiertag MC


----------



## Ryo (12. Mai 2010)

Hab meinem Stereo nochmal was gegönnt (nach XTR Umwerfer und i950)









Hab jetzt mein self-made  X.O The One


----------



## Organspänder (12. Mai 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Warum lässt Du nicht den Vorbau wie er war und machst einen Rennradlenker drauf?



macht sich glaub ich schlecht mit einer M.HS33
habe eher so an Flatbar oder so gedacht + den Aerospacer von FSA weg dann sollte es tief genug sein


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2010)

@MaineCool: Na die is dochh noch schön!  Schau dir mal meine an..die wird vor jeder abfahrt versenkt und hat von denen schon viele hinter sich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (12. Mai 2010)

*@Bymike: *

*Und schöne Bilder allerseits   *


----------



## dc80 (12. Mai 2010)

Mein neues STEREO...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/641260
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/641262
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/641265
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/641259

fährt sich SUPER...


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2010)

So ihr da....

Es wird Zeit Euch eindlch mal den zweiten Würfel im Stall vorzustellen. Der eine macht dem anderen keine Konkurrez, da sie sich in nichts (ausser der top optik) ähneln..
und hiiiier ist er





Wie ihr seht ein Cube Reaction GTC SL. Ist nicht mehr so ganz serie aber naja..größtenteils. Ich find das Teil bis jetzt mal richtig jut. schöne form, schöne details, im Prinzip alles schön 
Die silberne XT Kurbel ging mir nen wenig aufn keks, also kurzerhand die leichtere Race Face Next genommen  Getauscht bis jetzt:

- Kurbel
- Schalthebel
- Schaltwerk
- Sattel (kurzfristig, nicht endgültig)
- Pedale
- Kassette

Getauscht in mittellanger zukunft:

- LRS
- Anbauteile..(Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze,..)

Vom ersten Fahreindruck, den ich auf den bisher 10 (schhnellen) kilometern sammeln konnte sehr gut. recht steif und handlich, und trotzdem race-geo. So wie ichs gewollt habe. Was mir noch sehr gut gefällt ist bis jetzt die Bremse (echt super die R1, und das noch in roooot ). Zieht gut und konstant!
Aufgebaut und eingestellt ist zumindest mal alles..Bin recht zuversichtlich für eine schöne gemeinsame Zukunft  Stereo und reaction sind übrigens beste freunde und kloppen sich nicht 










Die Details machens 

Cockpit:





Ar....pit:





Kuhles grau am reifen, schönes rot an der kasstte (die musste einfach sein):





Tapered Steuerrohr + Fox F32 mit Remote 





Fährt sich übrigens trotz der scheinabr rießigen Sattelüberhöhung kompakt und handlich:





Schaltwerk sollte auch wieder ein X0 sein.. Ich find es hat einfach die beste performance..:





Die ham sich gern









Soo..jetzt langts aber mit Bildern. Wie gesagt, bin sehr zuversichtlich. Bis jetzt habe ich nur an den Griffen zu meckern..die passen gar nicht. Mal schaun was ich draufschmeiss!
Hoffe es gefällt euch  Fotos muss ich auch mal welche bei sonne und schönerem Hintergrund machen..naja, ich konnts mir jetzt nicht verkneifen





Weitere Bilder: Im album 

Edith sagt: Ganz vergessen..wiegt so wie er steht noch unter den magischen 10kg  - leider noch nciht soo viel. aber da ja in den "mittellang getauschten" parts noch einiges an potential wartet...


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2010)

Hemme schrieb:


> Hi Andi, ja war wirklich lustig, dass wir uns getroffen haben. Grünes Stereo und roter Lenker, da war klar, das kann nur der Andi sein. Der Gäsbock ist wohl der coolste Marathon, den ich je gefahren bin. Hat Laune gemacht.....
> Die ersten Fotos sind ja schon online http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623984310656/



jap wars  Das Foto von mir ist aber nicht wirklich tooll. Bei mir stand ne "wilde" menge vor der kamera, und ich hab nicht kapiert was die von mir wollten Naja, der marathon war geil, und das zählt


----------



## Hemme (12. Mai 2010)

Hi Andi,

geile Karre haste dir da aufbgebaut, gratuliere. Nochn leichter LRS drauf, dann isses perfekt und der nächste Marathon kann kommen....
Als Griffe kann ich Syntace Moto empfehlen, oder wenns ganz leicht sein soll: Rennradlenkerband. Hab ich am Nox und funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (12. Mai 2010)

Andi fährt jetzt auch noch Race-Hardtail? Das Reaction GTC gefällt mir sehr und er hat seines auch noch schön verfeinert. 

Aufpassen muss er allerdings: Vortrieb kann süchtig machen...

Ich bin heute eine kleine Abendrunde gefahren und musste den Sonnenuntergang festhalten:




Und noch mal eines mit Fahrer:




Viele Grüße von Stefan

P.S.: Schaut morgen nicht zu tief ins Glas!

BTW: Monat Mai: 616,19km  Diese Woche: 114,81km Seit 18.März: 2450km


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Mai 2010)

@andi : ...top teil !!! sieht echt genial aus - und mit viel liebe aufgebaut !!! du hast -mmn - mit die beiden schönsten cubes !!! dass die sich mögen , kann ich gut versteh´n !! Viiiiieeelll spass mit dem renner´le !! lg , kati


----------



## Organspänder (13. Mai 2010)

die Kurbel ist ja mal richtig schick

der Rest natürlich auch  sehr schöne Farbcombo auch wenn es kein grünes ist 

Viel Spaß  mit deiner neuen Rennfeile



Andi 3001 schrieb:


>


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2010)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Da hätte ich erst mal ne Snackpause eingelegt. Bei dem vielen Bärlauch.



lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2010)

@andi
sehr schick  will haben


----------



## a-Cube-Biker (13. Mai 2010)

So ein CUBE Reaction GTC sieht doch immer irgendwie GEIL aus...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (13. Mai 2010)

Super Geiles Rad Andi (Respekt) passt wie die Faust aufs Auge



Grüsse aus dem Ruhrgebiet


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2010)

Ich muss schon sagen Andi .... hast du echt sehr schön zusammengestellt  wenn ich leicht bin kaufe ich mir auch sowas 

btw. was wiegt die Kurbel?


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. Mai 2010)

@andi: superirre schööön


----------



## fatz (13. Mai 2010)

@andi:
was hast mit der fraese vor? schoen isses ja, aber wenn man mal was groeberes gefahren ist.
mein ht nehm ich nur noch zum strassentraining.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (13. Mai 2010)

Oh mein Gott Andi: ein Plastikbomber, fahr bloß nicht damit. Nur in Keller stellen, sonst ist die Freude rasch vorbei. Ne ne Plastik...no go!!


----------



## nen (13. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Was mir noch sehr gut gefällt ist bis jetzt die Bremse (echt super die R1, und das noch in roooot ).


Boah, aber so was von genial schaut die aus...

Mein "bescheidenes"  Reaction wurde heute auch wieder ausgeführt. Leider nur handycam Fotos, da eigentlich nur eine kurze Runde geplant war. Dank Föhneinfluss blieb es recht sonnig und so ist es das Patscherkofel Schutzhaus 1964m geworden.

Blick ins Stubaital






Cube mit Wipptal und Brennerautobahn


----------



## roadruner80 (13. Mai 2010)

Mein REACTION....


----------



## OneTwo (13. Mai 2010)

@andi - das reaction ist top 

aber ich wuerde den reifen in der richtigen richtung montieren:


----------



## psycho2063 (13. Mai 2010)

OneTwo schrieb:


> @andi - das reaction ist top
> 
> aber ich wuerde den reifen in der richtigen richtung montieren:



ist er doch:
<- front / rear ->


----------



## OneTwo (13. Mai 2010)

ja, ja, ja hast recht. beim hinterrad soll der Rear-pfeil nach vorne zeigen. denkfehler meinerseits. sorry.


----------



## Stefan72 (13. Mai 2010)

Heute am Gardasee angekommen und gleich eine kleine Runde gedreht  :













Hier der Singeltrail:






Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Jason86 (13. Mai 2010)

Das Wetter war heut zwar nicht so besonders, aber wir haben zu dritt eine Runde durch die Wälder gedreht.
War trotz Schlamm super!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Mai 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Mein "bescheidenes" Reaction wurde heute auch wieder ausgeführt.


Brauchst gar nicht so "bescheiden" sein - ich hätte auch lieber Deins augeritten, als das graue GTC von Andy - das ist doch nur was zum ins Wohnzimmer stellen....sonst ärgert man sich bestimmt -wenn´s mal schmutzig wird 
@Stefan72- die Gegend ist ja Klasse! Sieht sogar noch auf den Fotos toll aus - muss im Original bestimmt viel besser sein  Viel Spaß da noch, und wenn das "Beuze-Hoch" zufällig dort sein sollte, bitte einfach wieder mit her bringen  Guter Unterrohr-Steinschlagschutz 
@Jason86 - Ein "schwarzer Tag"  kann ja so schön sein


----------



## Stan_Ef (13. Mai 2010)

Ich habe heute auch mal einen kleinen ausflug gemacht.

Schön quer durch Wald und Wiese:










Zwischenzeitlich wars dann aber wirklich zu viel des Guten:





Danach noch das verdiente Bierchen und div. Bratwürste (echte Thüringer, nicht dieser Dreck, den man im Rest von D bekommt):





Am Schluss wars dann doch eine etwas größere Strecke als geplant:





So, und jetzt ab aufs Sofa....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (13. Mai 2010)

stan : ...diese farbkombi    ..erfreut mich immer wieder !!!
war gestern 40 km unterwegs - und stellte nach 18 fest - foto zu hause liegenlassen - sorry...  aber morgen gelobe ich besserung  schönen abend noch , gruss, kati


----------



## Gaz (13. Mai 2010)

OneTwo schrieb:


> ja, ja, ja hast recht. beim hinterrad soll der Rear-pfeil nach vorne zeigen. denkfehler meinerseits. sorry.



Wieso das denn? Bitte um Aufklärung und will was lernen.


----------



## regenrohr (13. Mai 2010)

was mir schon mehrmals hier aufgefallen ist, das sich die Leute immer über dreckige Räder beschweren, dann aber auf den Fotos höchstens ein Hauch von Verschmutzung zu sehen ist... oO



Gaz schrieb:


> Wieso das denn? Bitte um Aufklärung und will was lernen.



achte mal auf die Rotationsrichtung


----------



## Gaz (13. Mai 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> was mir schon mehrmals hier aufgefallen ist, das sich die Leute immer über dreckige Räder beschweren, dann aber auf den Fotos höchstens ein Hauch von Verschmutzung zu sehen ist... oO
> 
> 
> 
> achte mal auf die Rotationsrichtung



Ja eben. 
Auf dem Bild ist doch rechts der Lenker,also auch die Front.


----------



## malicom (13. Mai 2010)

Schau mal hier:

http://schwalbe.de/ger/de/technik_i...ID_Sprache=1&ID_Seite=15&tn_mainPoint=Technik

Gruss Martin


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2010)

Hemme schrieb:


> Hi Andi,
> 
> geile Karre haste dir da aufbgebaut, gratuliere. Nochn leichter LRS drauf, dann isses perfekt und der nächste Marathon kann kommen....
> Als Griffe kann ich Syntace Moto empfehlen, oder wenns ganz leicht sein soll: Rennradlenkerband. Hab ich am Nox und funktioniert sehr gut.



Hihi,

Dank dir erstmal. Muss mal schaun was ich mir drauf mach. auf die idee mit dem lenkerband bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen  Wenn ich das mache würde ich erstmal ausgelacht werden, bis dann alle eine woche später da stehn unds nachmachen, um am gewicht dran zu bleiben  Naja, mal schaun. Bisher hatte ich Rocky Mtn Moosgummi im kopf. Von den Syntace bin ich genausp begeistert wie von den Race Face! Probier die mal als nächste, sind sehr zu empfehlen. Und da die RF bei mir länger gehoben haben als die syntace, bin ich auch gleich wieder zurück zu denen - echt gut die dinger 




linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Andi fährt jetzt auch noch Race-Hardtail? Das Reaction GTC gefällt mir sehr und er hat seines auch noch schön verfeinert.
> 
> Aufpassen muss er allerdings: Vortrieb kann süchtig machen...



Hehe, das glaub ich auch. Die Idee entstand ja uA durch nen Testbike, dass ich letztes Jahr hatte. Und das Teil ging einfach sooo ab  Naja, stereo und Reaction sind keine konkurrenz - insofern werde ich trotz allem vortrieb auf meinen buckel nunner strecken das stereo ordentlich rannehmen 



trek 6500 schrieb:


> @andi : ...top teil !!! sieht echt genial aus - und mit viel liebe aufgebaut !!! du hast -mmn - mit die beiden schönsten cubes !!! dass die sich mögen , kann ich gut versteh´n !! Viiiiieeelll spass mit dem renner´le !! lg , kati



Dank dir Kati. - Den werd ich haben 



Organspänder schrieb:


> die Kurbel ist ja mal richtig schick
> 
> der Rest natürlich auch  sehr schöne Farbcombo auch wenn es kein grünes ist
> 
> Viel Spaß  mit deiner neuen Rennfeile



Danke auch dir. Farbe hätte auch gerne grün sein können - da es das aber dann eher bei der konkurrenz gibt musste es wohl schwarz - rot werden  Egal - ich steh auf rote anbauteile und akzente 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich muss schon sagen Andi .... hast du echt sehr schön zusammengestellt  wenn ich leicht bin kaufe ich mir auch sowas
> 
> btw. was wiegt die Kurbel?



Danke  Die Kurbel hat schöne 622gr und ist somit genau richtig an dem dingens  - allerdings käme ich nie auf die schwachsinnsidee das teil ans stereo zu schrauben. einmal zu falsch aufgesetzt und schon könnte ich unter umständen ein problem haben. Race Face liefert auch extra diese kappen da unten dran zum schutz mit



LittleBoomer schrieb:


> @andi: superirre schööön





wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Super Geiles Rad Andi (Respekt) passt wie die Faust aufs Auge
> 
> 
> 
> Grüsse aus dem Ruhrgebiet



Dank euch  Grüsse ausm "noch-nicht-ganz-odenwald-aber-schon-nahe-dran-is-ja-auch-egal-denn-die-bergstrasse-ist-auch-schön-kreis" 



fatz schrieb:


> @andi:
> was hast mit der fraese vor? schoen isses ja, aber wenn man mal was groeberes gefahren ist.
> mein ht nehm ich nur noch zum strassentraining.



Hachja..bis jetzt plane ich damt zu fahren  Ist halt für das marathon und gruppenausfahrtsgedormel übers jahr hinweg doch en weng praktischer als meinen maschine.. Bis jetzt find ichs halt -entgegen der befürchtung, die ich genauso wie du sie schreibst gehabt habe - richtig geil mal hinten was direktes zu haben was keine fehler verzeiht. Bin auch echt mal gespannt wie und ob sich das Teil bergab gut fahren lässt! Werde aber auch künftig keine trails wegen dem material auslassen (höchstens ein paar sprünge, oder sowas, was nicht sein MUSS). Und meine fahrerischen Künste, Touren, bergabfahrten, etc. werden nicht darunter leiden, da ich mir im klaren drüber bin zwei rräder zu haben wie sie unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten. Das stereo bleibt weiterhin schonungslos in der belastung und ich werde nicht (achtung nicht ernstnehmen) zur "cross country pussy verkommen"..
Hört sich ja fast wie ein schwur an In diesem sinne 



idworker schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott Andi: ein Plastikbomber, fahr bloß nicht damit. Nur in Keller stellen, sonst ist die Freude rasch vorbei. Ne ne Plastik...no go!!



Ich glaub mittlerweile ist carbon schon etwas ausgereifter, als es noch vor ein paar jahren war. und ich war an und für sich auch immer deiner ansicht, aber seit ich mal ein paar carbon räder gefahren bin und vertrauen ins material gefasst hab seh ich das nicht mehr so eng. für experimente steht ja noch meine übergewichtige bomb-proof schleuder parat  Plastik geht genau dann nicht, wenn man mit nem rad was neues probiert, bergab oft beherzt und schwierig drangeht, immer ne scheiss linie fährt und eine sturtzwahrscheinlichkeit von 50% hat. davon trifft nichts zu, insofern seh ich da keine probleme ...Hoffma s beste, oder?! 



nen schrieb:


> Boah, aber so was von genial schaut die aus...
> 
> Mein "bescheidenes"  Reaction wurde heute auch wieder ausgeführt.



Braucht sich doch nciht zu verstecken 



OneTwo schrieb:


> @andi - das reaction ist top
> 
> aber ich wuerde den reifen in der richtigen richtung montieren:



Wäre mir ja spätestens beim foto aufgefallen  Zur erklärung für aalle...
Die Pfeile da müssen nicht immer nach front oder rear zeigen..die pfeile sollen immer nach vorn zeigen. am hinterrad eben mit der "rear seite" des pfeils und am vorderrad eben mit der "front seite"  hintergrund ist der, dass du für vorn und hinten den selben reifen hast.. Da er vorne und hinten aber genau umgekehrt montiert gehört wäre es ja quatsch auf beide das selbe draufzuschreiben, weil du so extra für hinten und vorne reifen mit der richtigen aufschrift produzieren müsstest. Beim FA gibts ja zwei versch modelle...vorne und hinten. auf denen steht dann nur "rotation" drauf 



spurhalter schrieb:


> Brauchst gar nicht so "bescheiden" sein - ich hätte auch lieber Deins augeritten, als das graue GTC von Andy - das ist doch nur was zum ins Wohnzimmer stellen....sonst ärgert man sich bestimmt -wenn´s mal schmutzig wird




Nääää. Kennst mich doch..Das rad wird rangenommen, wie jedes rad, das mich ertragen muss. Mal gespannt auf fahreindrücke. Werd wohl auch mal meine ausrüstung mitschleppen ums bergab mal auf den zahn zu fühlen. Aber ich glaube, da komm eher ich "hardtail-noob" an die grenzen als das rad..


Soo. Genug getippt  Danke nochmals für die vielen positiven rückmeldungen 
Heute war übrigens das stereo im einsatz


----------



## Weizentrinker (14. Mai 2010)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch mal einen kleinen ausflug gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, die Würstchen verteufeln aber das Bier aus dem Plastikbecher trinken... Schande 

Matthias


----------



## MilkyWayne (14. Mai 2010)

hmm leute.. leider hab ich seit gestern bei der 65km tour (auch schon etwas davor) ein mangel zu vermerken... ich hab ein knacken und weiß nicht woher es kommt ^^ wie finde ich raus ob es ein hinterbau lager, bzw welches / steuersatz/ tretlager ist?


----------



## Quator94 (14. Mai 2010)

malicom schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> http://schwalbe.de/ger/de/technik_i...ID_Sprache=1&ID_Seite=15&tn_mainPoint=Technik
> 
> Gruss Martin



Aber dann ist der Hinterreifen doch vom Profil her verkehrt rum !? Das versteh ich jetzt nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (14. Mai 2010)

das profil ist so ausgelegt dass es andersrum hinten für mehr vortrieb sorgt.. vorne allerdings für gute bremswirkung und seitenhalt steht sprich.... die wissen schon was sie machen


----------



## Quator94 (14. Mai 2010)

Aha, ja das würde natürlich einen Sinn ergeben 

Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Sgt.Green (14. Mai 2010)

Juhuuu, ich hol gleich mein Stereo ab


----------



## Ryo (14. Mai 2010)

Ja dann auf auf zack zack Bilder her Welches Ausführung wirds denn?
@Andi: Wow, was ein rattenscharfes Bike - ...I just wet myself...- 
Eine rote X.O würde bestimmt noch richtig geil dran aussehen Oder doch gleich XX^^

Gestern gabs erste Probe für die neue Schaltung und ein bisschen Schlamm für Bike und Fahrer


----------



## Sgt.Green (14. Mai 2010)

Hab noch ein 2008er The One in milky orange ergattert   
Ich hatte das Bike schon länger im Auge und der Händler hat es nicht wegbekommen.
Heute Morgen haben wir uns dann endlich geeinigt 

Bilder kommen heute Abend


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Mai 2010)

Ryo schrieb:


> Ja dann auf auf zack zack Bilder her Welches Ausführung wirds denn?
> @Andi: Wow, was ein rattenscharfes Bike - ...I just wet myself...-
> Eine rote X.O würde bestimmt noch richtig geil dran aussehen Oder doch gleich XX^^



"I just wet myself" - is das nicht der schewule icq avatar?!
Nene X.0. is ja schon dran, aber ich will das teil nicht überladen..  PS: Dein Sattel stört das gesamtbild eines an und für sich schönen rades


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (14. Mai 2010)

Jep ich weiß, der sieht grausam aus... aber da sich Fizik recht lange Zeit lässt wegen Garantietausch des Gobis...
Hab das Ding von meinem Händler umsonst bekommen als Ersatz- er wird also momentan nur geduldet^^

Kurz OT: Jemand von den Würflern morgen in Heubach am Start? Hemme darf ich dich wieder anfeuern?


----------



## Hemme (14. Mai 2010)

Jepp, Heubach steht fest auf dem Programm. 
Du darfst nicht, sondern du musst mich anfeuern. Bin auf jeden Fan angewiesen, wird wieder ne schöne Schlammschlacht morgen. Färst du mit oder kuckst du? Musst dich halt zu erkennen geben


----------



## wildermarkus (14. Mai 2010)

Was fahrst du mit?

Den DH oder das XC Rennen?


----------



## Ryo (14. Mai 2010)

Nope ich bin nur Zaungast, ich hasse es wenn auf der Strecke/ dem Trail zuviel los ist. Daher bin ich auch kein Freund von solchen Rennen. Downhillrennen war leider schon ratzfatz dicht,das hätte mich noch eher gereizt  Okay ich werd mich zu erkennen geben bzw es versuchen


----------



## barbarissima (14. Mai 2010)

*@andi*
Traumschön dein Reaction   
Und ein extra  für die Kurbel 

*@Ryo*
Schöner Trail


----------



## bibo0207 (14. Mai 2010)

hier mal meines


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Mai 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Hab noch ein 2008er The One in milky orange ergattert
> Bilder kommen heute Abend


Glückwunsch & ich bin auch schon Neugierig 



regenrohr schrieb:


> was mir schon mehrmals hier aufgefallen ist, das sich die Leute immer über dreckige Räder beschweren, dann aber auf den Fotos höchstens ein Hauch von Verschmutzung zu sehen ist... oO


Wer hat sich denn beschwert  ist mir was entgangen, haben alle nur feine Matschfotos gemacht & gemeint, dass es geil war!  Das gematschte Stereo von Ryo ist doch auch wieder ein Beweis der puren Lebensfreude  wobei es zum Glück nicht immer so enden muss 

Das ACID ist nun offiziell "übergeben" - genau so will sie es haben 



Und genau so - soll sie´s dann auch bekommen  sogar mit Tacho 



Ein (vorläufig) letztes Bild von Ihr - dann gibt es nur noch grün/weißen Nachschub bei Familienausfahrten...



Und solange - muss eben der *Schwarze* herhalten - heute "kleinere" Runde bei 7° - irgendwie herbstlich...sogar das Fleece rausgeholt 



Puh, ich hatte schon Angst - von weitem doch tatsächlich "Aufsteigen und Hinfallen" gelesen 



Gut zu wissen in diesen Zeiten, wo man zur Not ein Dach über dem Kopf haben kann  



Yipp - Bilderanteil wieder kurzzeitig erhöht , die nächsten sind dann hoffentlich ein 2008er The One in milky orange .... oder wenigstens welche mit viel Sonne 
LG Spuri
PS: Da war ja jemand schneller - schaut auch Rahmenfarblich sehr schön aus - düs bronze/schwarze AMS..... ist der Sattel wirklich so bunt?


----------



## bibo0207 (14. Mai 2010)

ja,ist ein selle italia flite im troylee designs
mir gefällt er echt gut


----------



## nen (14. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> heute "kleinere" Runde bei 7° - irgendwie herbstlich...sogar das Fleece rausgeholt


 Ich freu mich ja auf Sonntag, da soll es bei uns auf 1000m schneien. Das Wetter muss man langsam echt mit gaaaaanz viel Humor nehmen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Mai 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Das Wetter muss man langsam echt mit gaaaaanz viel Humor nehmen


....und wenn es so weitergeht (Du deutest ja da schon was an) auch bald mit viieeel Grog/Tee in der Trinkflasche  
Schnee hatten wir doch schon sooo lange nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2010)

Schnee pah, warum gibt es denn das schöne Tessin


----------



## Weizentrinker (14. Mai 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hmm leute.. leider hab ich seit gestern bei der 65km tour (auch schon etwas davor) ein mangel zu vermerken... ich hab ein knacken und weiß nicht woher es kommt ^^ wie finde ich raus ob es ein hinterbau lager, bzw welches / steuersatz/ tretlager ist?



Erstmal solltest du herausfinden ob es ohne Treten immer noch da ist. Ich hatte mal nen Geräusch, da war es tatsächlich nur der Sattel 

Matthias


----------



## MilkyWayne (14. Mai 2010)

hmm ok tretlager kann ich eig fast schon ausschließen.. ohne treten ist es immernoch da (fällt nur beim treten auf)

das geräusch wird auf jeden fall durch die resonanz des rahmens verstärkt.

und wenn ich nicht irre ist es auch da wenn ich im stehen fahre...


----------



## malicom (14. Mai 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hmm ok tretlager kann ich eig fast schon ausschließen.. ohne treten ist es immernoch da (fällt nur beim treten auf)
> 
> das geräusch wird auf jeden fall durch die resonanz des rahmens verstärkt.
> 
> und wenn ich nicht irre ist es auch da wenn ich im stehen fahre...



Hallo,

hatte das gleiche Problem, bei mir waren es die Horst-Link-Lager.
Mehr kannst Du hier lesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267082

Gruß Martin


----------



## Stefan72 (14. Mai 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## malicom (14. Mai 2010)

Hier noch ein Bild von meinem AMS Pro:



Sorry für die schlechte Quali, ist nur ein Handybild.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Stefan72 (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, neue Bilder vom Gardasee 

Heute gab es den Klassiker schlecht hin, die Tremalzo-Runde. War ganz schnön kalt da oben 6°C, aber die Trails sind vom Feinsten. 

Auf der Passhöhe 1831m:





Abfahrt auf der alten Militärstrasse:





Teilweise ist die Strecke ausgebaut:





Hammerblick auf den Gardasee:





Hier ein Stück Singeltrail.





Kurz vorm Ziel noch einmal der Gardasee:





Insgesamt 81km und 2400hm 6:14Std Fahrzeit + 45min Pausen. 

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## FrankDe (14. Mai 2010)

da bin ich nächstes WE auch


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Mai 2010)

so, auch wieder da - 9 grad, nieselregen - aber trotzdem 2 nette stündchen gewesen !!!!lg , kati p.s. spuri - könntest du ev. eins der rapsbilder grösser machen .. BÜDDDEEEEEE !! danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibo0207 (14. Mai 2010)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/5/5/7/0/_/medium/DSC00870HDTV1080.JPG?0


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ....spuri - könntest du ev. eins der rapsbilder grösser machen .. BÜDDDEEEEEE !! danke


 
Wer kann dazu schon "Nein!" sagen 










mzaskar schrieb:


> Schnee pah, warum gibt es denn das schöne Tessin


Warum weiß ich nicht - aber ich nehme an, dass Du dort derzeit/in Kürze das "Beuze-Hoch" suchen wirst 

@Stefan72 - schöne Sache, schöne Fotos - bitte weiter so  das erfreut das halb erfrorene Bikerherz hier in der Heimat  
und bei Dir ist das Bike mal richtig dreckisch....ohne wenn und aber....
@bibo - hatten wir doch schon  - oder....


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Mai 2010)

spuri , du bist doof .. beleidigtsei ...pfffff


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> spuri , du bist doof .. beleidigtsei ...pfffff


Nee, nur "Auffassungs-Behindert" oder "Begriffs-Verlangsamt" 
Alles wird gut - hier ´ne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 für die Zeit nach dem Pfffffff...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Mai 2010)

Im Namen Kati´s "Rapst" es nun noch einmal in voller Gelb/Silberner Schönheit 








@Kati - nun kann ich wohl sagen: "ja ich kann...." ;-)
LG Spuri


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Mai 2010)

Hemme schrieb:


> Jepp, Heubach steht fest auf dem Programm.
> Du darfst nicht, sondern du musst mich anfeuern. Bin auf jeden Fan angewiesen, wird wieder ne schöne Schlammschlacht morgen. Färst du mit oder kuckst du? Musst dich halt zu erkennen geben



Mal gespannt wann wir die erste veranstaltung wiedee gemeinsam haben  Der Hemme scheint ja gut unterwegs zu sein auf marathons und deren gleichen  Ich (habs zumindest bis jetzt vor) fahr morgen den LBS Cup 8) Reaction einsatz #1..bin bissl nervös was des material angeht, weil ichs erst einmal und dazu auch größtenteils flach und nur kurz gefahren hab..naja, no risk no fun 

 @Silberne schönheit: treffender wirds schwer möglich sein Eben ein (wenn man daon sprechen kann) klassichsches cube 

@knacken: Haha...dann such mal schön. ich schreib dir mal ein PAAR möglichkeiten. gibt natürlich noch tausend mehr..

- tretlager
- pedale
-kettenblätter
- kette
-freilauf
-schaltwerk
-hauptlager
-alle anderen lager
-stütze
-klemme
-sattelklemmung
-sattel
-bremsaufnahme
-lenker
-.....

Gibt zich möglichkeiten; und zu sagen "hey das hat ich auch schon" ist absoluter quatsch, da es soviele "knackwuellen" gibt! Ferndiagnose unmöglich, sorry..Viel spaß beim suchen 

Übrigens würde ich mich auf nix mehr wegen treten/stehen, etc. verlassen. Das letzte knacken (überraschedner weiße erst letzte woche) kam vom hauptlager, hatte sich aber nur beim treten bemerkbar gemacht, weshalb ich das tretlager im verdacht hatte.. Naja, spaß und geduld brauchste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghia (14. Mai 2010)

Naja... vom Raps gibt es ja im Brandenburgischen Flachland mehr als genug...









Leider nur Handbilder von meiner Feierabendrunde eben. Live ist es eh viel besser.


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Mai 2010)

...aber deiner is unscharf ---bäääää


----------



## Sgt.Green (14. Mai 2010)

So, hier jetzt ein Bild
Morgen werde ich auch mal vernünftige machen







Mfg


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Mai 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> So, hier jetzt ein Bild
> Morgen werde ich auch mal vernünftige machen


Ahhh - da hat sich das warten doch noch gelohnt  ich dachte schon Du wirst Wortbrüchig .... ein sehr, sehr schickes Bike 
und so ganz nebenbei - das Bild ist schon sehr vernüftig...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir & ´ne geile Zeit damit......schicke Farbkombi...


----------



## MilkyWayne (14. Mai 2010)

ja wirklich schickes stereo!

@andi: vielen dank  sind ein paar dinge dabei an die ich garnicht gedacht hätte... werde wohl mal eine mehr oder minder lange knack suche machen dürfen  ... die geduld hab ich schließlich soll mein würfel danach ja wieder wie neu dastehen


----------



## davide91 (14. Mai 2010)

Hier mal mein Cube


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Mai 2010)

@stg green : total schön !!!! hatte mir bei meinem ltd damals auch überlegt , es in dieser kombi zu nehmen , nu isses aber milky-green - guggst du  lg , kati


----------



## Cortina (15. Mai 2010)

Wenn wir schon am Lago sind und von Schnee reden mein Beitrag dazu.
Letztes WE am Tremalzo Tunnel, ein Cube AMS PRO "Stand Alone":





und das XMS meiner besseren Hälfte:





Grüße
Guido


----------



## MaineCoon (15. Mai 2010)

Ein so schönes Bike muss hier "groß" rauskommen. Ich hoffe es klappt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Mai 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...ein Cube AMS PRO "Stand Alone":
> und das XMS meiner besseren Hälfte


Beide nett, aber kalt muss es da sein  wenn das Bike, nur weil man aufhört zu treten, gleich fest anfriert  Da haben wir es hier noch gut 



MaineCoon schrieb:


> Ein so schönes Bike muss hier "groß" rauskommen. Ich hoffe es klappt...


Könnte bestimmt noch ´ne Nummer größer sein - ich hoffe nicht, das Du nun spontan auch "doof" genannt ....Kati ist da ja sehr eigen-hüstel,hüstel   Bin aber auch nachtragend .... hihi. Schwamm drüber.
Gut gemacht - das Bike hat es wirklich verdient  Fragte mich die ganze was da sooo toll ist, denke der Hintergrund passt einfach auch - wie ein Werbebild des Bikes vom/für den Ami-Markt: "Cube the Bronx" - oder so. Farblich jedenfalls sehr ansprechend - gut Fotofiert... ;-)
Milky Green, Milky Orange, Black ......(Aufzählung nicht vollständig)  - die können Alle sooooo schön sein.... Träum --- von biketauglicherem Wetter und Zeit dazu.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier die letzten GrÃ¼Ãe vom Gardasee, morgen gehtâs nach einer kleinen Tour wieder in die Heimat.

Die Bilder zeigen die Tour Ã¼ber den Monte Casale und Ã¼ber den Passo della Morte zurÃ¼ck an den Gardasee. Leider war das Wetter heute etwas wechselhaft.

Anfahrt zum Monte Casale:





Gipfel 1631m Monte Casale mit Blick auf den Gardasee:





Und hier vom Monte Casale mit Blick auf die Alpen? : 





Hier noch ein Foto vom Passo della Morte:






GrÃ¼Ãe Stefan72


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Mai 2010)

@spuri: ..stänker net - ich kann nix dafür , dass es nicht geht bei mir und immer error und nochwas anzeigt - grummel - maincoon hat das von ganz alleine gemacht - jawoll  ohne mein anfragen ....dankeeee !!!! greez , die kati - heute couch kaufend , nicht bikend ... auch mal nett - hehe


----------



## bibo0207 (15. Mai 2010)

so nochmal in gross


----------



## Sgt.Green (15. Mai 2010)

Hi,
bin absolut begeistert von meinem Stereo
Mir geht das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht.

Nur die Pike scheint mir leicht zu streiken... die negativ Kammer verliert Luft  
Hat einer von euch da einen Rat ?

@Kati: milky green find ich auch sehr schick.... allerdings find ich milky orange noch besser

Mfg


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Mai 2010)

was genau macht die pike denn - bzw. nicht mehr ????? welche hast du ? 454 oder 426 ? ich kenne alle  pikes nur mit feder , nicht mit luft . bei mir waren dichtungen hin (fürs öl),da ging dann gar nix mehr ... machte nur noch "plock" und das war´s ....


----------



## barbarissima (15. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schnee pah, warum gibt es denn das schöne Tessin



*Tessin war gar kein schlechter Tip  Bin heute nicht nass geworden *








*Na, wo war ich? *


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. Mai 2010)

@bibo0207: Rahmenfarbe find ich top  
Schade, dass es die nicht fürs Stereo gibt. Nur die silberne Gabelkrone find ich ned so doll, hat mir allerdings noch nie gefallen an den Manitougabeln.

@Stefan72: Am Gardasee wär ich jetzt auch gerne  
Warum einen 2. Flaschenhalter am Bike dran? Gibt doch eigentlich (fast) immer irgendwo ein kleines Bächlein wo man nachfüllen kann und man spart fast ein Kilo 


Ciao


----------



## bibo0207 (15. Mai 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> @bibo0207: Rahmenfarbe find ich top
> Schade, dass es die nicht fürs Stereo gibt. Nur die silberne Gabelkrone find ich ned so doll, hat mir allerdings noch nie gefallen an den Manitougabeln.
> 
> kommt ne andere rein,reba sl oder recon race.mal sehen


----------



## Sgt.Green (15. Mai 2010)

Hab die 454 u-turn air
hat sich aber schon erledigt, hab mich eben mal schlau gelesen.
Da die negativ Kammer relativ klein ist, fällt der Druck in der Kammer bei erneutem anschließen des Schlauch´s schon stark ab. 
Also alles im grünen Bereich 

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carofem (15. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hihi,
> 
> Dank dir erstmal. Muss mal schaun was ich mir drauf mach. auf die idee mit dem lenkerband bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen  Wenn ich das mache würde ich erstmal ausgelacht werden, bis dann alle eine woche später da stehn unds nachmachen, um am gewicht dran zu bleiben  Naja, mal schaun. Bisher hatte ich Rocky Mtn Moosgummi im kopf. Von den Syntace bin ich genausp begeistert wie von den Race Face! Probier die mal als nächste, sind sehr zu empfehlen. Und da die RF bei mir länger gehoben haben als die syntace, bin ich auch gleich wieder zurück zu denen - echt gut die dinger
> 
> ...


Hallo Andi das von dir angegebene Kurbelgewicht kommt bestimmt ohne das Lager zustande gell? Leichterer LRS würde glaube ich bei deinen Proportionen(kg) nicht lange durchhalten.


----------



## regenrohr (15. Mai 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


>



Eines der wenigen Räder hier, an denen man auch mal erkennt, dass das Rad auch genutzt wird!

Allterdings ist die 2te Flaschenhalterposition sehr innovativ...


----------



## Beorn (15. Mai 2010)

Also ein benutztes-Bike-Bild hab ich auch recht frisch. Der Schlamm war die letzten Tage ja tief genug:


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Mai 2010)

@regenrohr : ....soll das heissen , wir anderen fahren nur zur eisdiehle ????...LOL ...


----------



## zarea (16. Mai 2010)

War am Freitag, in den mecklenburgischen Sümpfen, biken.






da geht es schon los





kleiner Berg ist auch da





und immer wieder Wasser





Dat iss miene Heimat.

Zum Schluss noch ein bisschen Kitsch:



Auf dem Bild wirken die kleiner als im Real. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich die dran lasse.


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Mai 2010)

...braucht man in den sümpfen reflektoren ...
die kleinen würfel sind nett . ich würd´sie dranlassen - so klein , wie sie reals sind , wirken sie überhaupt nicht kitschig- eher sehr originell! lg , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (16. Mai 2010)

nette würfelbilder hier  

mein würfel steht auch gut gebraucht unten... merkt man an knacken der lager und einem komplett braunen unterrohr (wenns wetter mitspielt ist morgen mal putztag)


----------



## Elixir79 (16. Mai 2010)

So dann will ich auch mal:
Mein ´08 Stereo
Das obere Bild entspricht dem aktuellen Zustand.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Mai 2010)

carofem schrieb:


> Hallo Andi das von dir angegebene Kurbelgewicht kommt bestimmt ohne das Lager zustande gell? .



Jap. Da aber presssfit verbaut ist, hat sich da s mit nem leichteren  lager eh erledigt.



carofem schrieb:


> Leichterer LRS würde glaube ich bei deinen Proportionen(kg) nicht lange durchhalten.



?


----------



## carofem (16. Mai 2010)

@Andi
War nur Spass natürlich gibts auch für dich und deine Race Feile einen etwas leichteren haltbaren LRS
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal uffem Königstuhl oder Weisen Stein.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Mai 2010)

Verrätst du mir nu noch wer du bist und wie du auf "meine proportionen" kommst?!: altaa


----------



## Groudon (16. Mai 2010)

Manchmal frage ich mich, wo du die ganze Knete hernimmst Andi. xD Bist ja genauso alt wie ich (ungefähr) und ich geh auch Arbeiten... bekomm aber ne soviel raus für so 'n Schmukstück. =( ^^


----------



## carofem (16. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Verrätst du mir nu noch wer du bist und wie du auf "meine proportionen" kommst?!: altaa


 
War zufällig gestern auch in Waibschd


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Mai 2010)

Uja..War spontan bei mir. Saß das erste mal richtig aufm rad (war vorher noch nicht im gelände!) hab mein trikot vergessen und ja.. Wir sollten tatsächlich mal aufm königstuhl fahren gehen?! Fährst du bergab gern bissle trailiger oder bleibst du auf schotter?

@Groundon: Das frag ich mich manchmal auch...aber wer dazu noch im radladen arbeiten darf hat hallt nicvht nur lohn sondern auch EKs


----------



## Groudon (16. Mai 2010)

mhm... das stimmt natürlich =( mit Zeitung austragen bekommste da nich ran :'( kannste ne mein Dealer werden 

schänes Rad übrigens


----------



## zarea (16. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...braucht man in den sümpfen reflektoren ...


Soll ich nächstes Mal einen "Zensurbalken" drüber tun? 



trek 6500 schrieb:


> die kleinen würfel sind nett .[...]


Na denn lass ich sie doch dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (16. Mai 2010)

so - hab auch die heurige (berg)saison eröffnet:







wobei die bereifung für die wetterlage suboptimal war/is ...


----------



## barbarissima (16. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön 
Und kein Regen


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Mai 2010)

...ja , man freut sich schon über jedes einzelne bild mit ein paar sonnen starhlen ...
nächste woche solls kühl und regnerisch weitergeh´n ---heulllll---- wo bleibt der richtige frühlin ???????


----------



## MilkyWayne (16. Mai 2010)

bei uns ists wetter heute top.. deshalb lern ich jetzt  und darf danach eine kleine nachmittagstour als mein tagesziel sehen  .. davor noch ein bild vom letzten stand meines würfels.. und zugleich mein beitrag zum thema artgerechte haltung:







Edit: JAAA es war SO NASS dass das ganze komplett flüssig war und einfach entlanggeflossen ist


----------



## MaineCoon (16. Mai 2010)

Was braucht man mehr als trockenes Wetter.......



einen Handtuchbreiten Trail.......



der durchgängig befahrbar ist.......



und ein Bike von dem der Schlamm abperlt 



Und wer ackert wie ein Gaul, kriegt nach dem Biken das (aus dem Glas, selbstverständlich) 




@ Bärbel

außerirdisch gute Bilder  Aber ich glaube, Du warst trotzdem auf dem Planeten Erde unterwegs 

@ Spuri

Ich habe Tränen gelacht bei Deiner Rapsbild-Aktion. Insofern bin ich schon deswegen doof  Das Bild wollte ich eigentlich viel größer haben. Hat leider nicht geklappt. 

Ne Trinkflasche unter dem Unterrohr hilft während dem Biken, lebenswichtige Mineralien aufzusammeln. Somit kann an auch die längsten Touren überstehen, wenn der Magen mitmacht 

Viele Grüße MC


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Mai 2010)

@bärbel (wo war ich?) - warst Du evtl. auf Deinem Bike? 



MaineCoon schrieb:


> @ Spuri: Ich habe Tränen gelacht bei Deiner Rapsbild-Aktion. Insofern bin ich schon deswegen doof...


 
 Willkommen im Club ;-) und geile Bilder, & bei dem Glas will man auch gleich zulangen....
Ich werde mir auch noch 1-3 heute gönnen....und meinen Gästen nachher auch 
Aber vor der Feier war ich schnell noch ´ne Hausrunde....
















Und in Anlehnung an Kati´s "Bronx-Foto"
Also düs hier:



Habe ich heute auch so eine ähnlich hellblaue Stelle hier bei uns gefunden..... Konnte einfach nicht anders  Sorry! for Abklatsch...



So, nun muss ich aber - den Kaffee aufgiessen  und Kati - Du wirst mir doch nicht in den Rücken fallen ;-)


----------



## Snevern (16. Mai 2010)

So mal bisschen umgebaut





Gruß Snevern


----------



## Groudon (16. Mai 2010)

sehr geil =) mal sehen, wie der HPC Rahmen nächste Saison ausschaut ^^ soll ja ganze 200gr leichta werden oO


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Mai 2010)

@spuri : nein !!!!! auch schön  gut`kaffeetrink `!! mach ich jetzt auch !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snevern (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe die kommen mal an die 1000g ran den über 1350g sind mir zu viel




Groudon schrieb:


> sehr geil =) mal sehen, wie der HPC Rahmen nächste Saison ausschaut ^^ soll ja ganze 200gr leichta werden oO


----------



## JuergenM. (16. Mai 2010)

Mal sehen ob ich dass mit den Bildern noch kann 
Hab ja schon lange keine mehr Hochgeladen


----------



## ghia (16. Mai 2010)

Mir ist gerade mal wieder aufgefallen wie verdammt Flach Brandenburg ist.... 









Ist schon ein bischen deprimierend


----------



## Stefan72 (16. Mai 2010)

@ MaineCoon, NaitsirhC, regenrohr :

Ich verstehe die Diskussionen über meine 2te Flasche nicht ganz. Am Unterohr sind beim AMS 125 extra Gewinde, damit man die 2te Flaschenhalterung anbringen kann. 
Klar sieht schxxxe aus.


----------



## MilkyWayne (16. Mai 2010)

darum gehts nicht es geht um die natürliche schlammpackung am schnötzel der flasche


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

schöne Bilder im Forum wie immer. Wir haben die Tage auch kräftig gewürfelt, wobei nur heute auch Bilder gemacht wurden. 

Am Freitag sind wir mal die Strecke vom Idsteiner 24h MTB Rennen abgefahren. Sehr schöne Strecke, alles dabei -> Trails, Schotter, Asphalt und nen bisserl Stadt. 
Gestern mit den BikeLoft Jungs Richtung Bad Camberg. Das war am Ende eine regelrechte Schlammschlacht.
Heute etwas gemütlicher zu Zweit, bei überwiegend Sonne.

Erst einmal entlang dem Limespfad ...




Meine Frau hinterrücks fotografiert.




Weiter vorbei an gelben Raps-Feldern (scheint hier im Forum ja der Renner zu sein).




Bei Taunusstein Wehen ab in die Trails ... 5 km feinster verwurzelter Trail ... hm ... das hat Spaß gemacht.








Und dann (wie immer) über das Jadgschloss Platte zurück nach Eschenhahn.




Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaineCoon (16. Mai 2010)

@ Stefan 72

Es geht nicht um die Optik, da sind wir hier im Forum extrem flexibel und tolerant . Es geht um den ganzen Schmodder, den man beim Fahren ans Unterrohr kriegt. Und wenn da ein zweite Trinkflasche hängt, bleibt das Unterrohr zwar sauber, aber der Dreck hängt dann an der Flasche. Da wollte ich nicht unbedingt drauß trinken. Manche Flaschen haben noch einen Deckel drauf, so dass das "Trinkventil" geschützt ist. Ich selbst fahre immer mit Camelbak. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man bequem während der Fahrt trinken kann und nicht die Flasche aus dem Rahmen fummeln muss. Man trinkt dadurch mehr (gehen bis zu 3 Liter in die Trinkblase und in mich auch ) und kann somit den Flüssigkeitsverlust während der Fahrt viel besser ausgleichen. Und falls man Mal ungewollt über den Lenker absteigt, ist der Rücken durch den Rucksack auch prima geschützt. Weiß ich aus Erfahrung. Die fehlenden Mineralien nehme ich dann erst am Schluß der Fahrt zu mir (siehe Bild oben) 
@ Spuri

Kein Abklatsch, sau gutes Bild 

Viele Grüße MC


----------



## carofem (16. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Uja..War spontan bei mir. Saß das erste mal richtig aufm rad (war vorher noch nicht im gelände!) hab mein trikot vergessen und ja.. Wir sollten tatsächlich mal aufm königstuhl fahren gehen?! Fährst du bergab gern bissle trailiger oder bleibst du auf schotter?
> 
> @Groundon: Das frag ich mich manchmal auch...aber wer dazu noch im radladen arbeiten darf hat hallt nicvht nur lohn sondern auch EKs


 
Servus Andi hoff das Wetter hält sich mal länger dann können wir mal ne gemeinsame Runde einplanen. Ich fahr so ziemlich alles nur Buckel nunna halt ich mich etwas zurück (neues Bike).


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. Mai 2010)

MaineCoon schrieb:


> Ne Trinkflasche unter dem Unterrohr hilft während dem Biken, lebenswichtige Mineralien aufzusammeln. Somit kann an auch die längsten Touren überstehen, wenn der Magen mitmacht
> 
> Viele Grüße MC



Aus dem Blickwinkel betrachtet ist es wirklich keine schlechte Idee, ich hoffe ich hab auch zwei zusätzliche Löcher am Unterrohr 

Fritzz und Hefe sind beides gut, könnte mich grad nicht wirklich zwischen den beiden entscheiden, da auch grad zurück gekommen von einer Tour...

Der Rest der Bilder ist auch Top, so langsam geht die Saison richtig los 

Bei uns hat inzwischen die Maikäfer-Invasion begonnen:












Neu ist die Kindshock, möchte sie nicht mehr missen 
Demnächst sollen noch Vorbau und Griffe getauscht werden, aber erstmal fahren fahren fahren...


Ciao


----------



## linkespurfahrer (16. Mai 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


>



*Die Verlegung der vorderen Bremsleitung sieht etwas suboptimal aus . 

Vor allem der Bogen, welcher vom Bremssattel aus zur Gabel führt. Ist leider ein Problem bei PM Zange und PM Adapter i. V. mit 180 er Scheibe...*

Ich hatte damals das Glück, dass ich einen 90° Anschluss hatte (die Leitung war übrigens weit genug von der Scheibe weg):




*Kann man denn bei Formula - sieht aus wie eine Formula The One- nicht auch die Anlenkung der Leitung ein Stück weit beeinflussen?  Denn auf den Produktbildern hat man diesen Eindruck...
**
Viele Grüße von Stefan*

*BTW*: Diese Woche *402 km *Monat Mai *903 km* Hm?

P.S.: Mein nun fertiger Umbau des Alltags-Stadt-Touren-Rades. Weils kein CUBE werden konnte hier nur der link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7159165&postcount=640


----------



## Jason86 (16. Mai 2010)

So, heute haben wir eine 50km Tour hinter uns gebracht! 
War echt super bei diesem schönen Wetter heute!

Und los!















Der Trail war toll... , auch wenn man ihn nicht sieht so richtig sieht!



































Und nach haus.... ne, wir sind noch mit dem bike nach haus


----------



## fatz (16. Mai 2010)

Jason86 schrieb:


> So, heute haben wir eine 50km Tour hinter uns gebracht!
> War echt super bei diesem schönen Wetter heute!


freu dich. hier hat's grad mal wieder winter. schnee bis 1500m :kotz:


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Mai 2010)

Beileid  Da hab ich ja zwischendurch mal "glück" ein wie war das.."flachländer" zu sein, was?! Auf meinem 600m "hohem" "berg" gibtz kein schnee.. Und trockener als letzte woche ists heute auch gewesen Wünsch dir aber besserung beim winter-problem


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Mai 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Bei uns hat inzwischen die Maikäfer-Invasion begonnen...


Na, weiss nicht - sieht mehr nach Mistkäfer als nach Maikäfer aus 



MaineCoon schrieb:


> @ Spuri:Kein Abklatsch, sau gutes Bild


 -Schön, wenn es gefällt....



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Meine Frau hinterrücks fotografiert....
> Weiter vorbei an gelben Raps-Feldern (scheint hier im Forum ja der Renner zu sein)...


 
Und wieso ist sie dann von vorne zu sehen  beim Rest liegst Du tatsächlich voll im (Raps)Trend 



zarea schrieb:


> Soll ich nächstes Mal einen "Zensurbalken" drüber tun?..


 
Nein, aber "unauffälligere" Speichenreflektoren oder die gleichen Teile in Weiß ...... sieht bei Weiß/Blauem Bike einfach besser aus 

@Jason86 - gut gerockt die Schwarzen


----------



## Sgt.Green (16. Mai 2010)

Nabend,

ich habe heute auch den ein oder anderen Trail mitgenommen







@linkespurfahrer: Die blöde Stellung der Bremsleitung ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, hab ich aber vergessen gerade zu Stellen als ich am Bike am schrauben war

Mfg


----------



## Ryo (16. Mai 2010)

manman diese Milkyfarben sind einfach erste Sahne  Wieso gabs die anno ´09 nichtmehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (16. Mai 2010)

Ryo schrieb:


> manman diese Milkyfarben sind einfach erste Sahne  Wieso gabs die anno ´09 nichtmehr



Schreib doch mal an CUBE, dass Du diese Farben vermisst..


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Mai 2010)

Werden trotzdem nichtmehr kommen, weils nichmehr zum "neuen" design von cube passt...die gehen bei vielen bikes richtung schlichter und edler hab ich so das gefühl. was nicht heißt dass farbe und bunt out ist!

aaußerdem fährts jetzt nicht jeder insofern besitze ich fast so ne art exot (bin ich sowieso mit rot-grün am stereo)


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Mai 2010)

hihi - ja , ist ein waschechter mistkäfer _ LOL- --
@sirrah : ..seufz , die 24 idstein wollten wir auch mitfahren , haben aber ums verrecken kein team zusammen bekommen - so kommen wir nur zum gucken - und fahren vorher dort ne  schöne tour - haben freunde in engenhahn -  ciao , k.


----------



## Vincy (16. Mai 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> *Die Verlegung der vorderen Bremsleitung sieht etwas suboptimal aus . *
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/644339
> ...


 

Kann man.


----------



## zarea (16. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Nein, aber "unauffälligere" Speichenreflektoren [...] in Weiß ...... sieht bei Weiß/Blauem Bike einfach besser aus


Da hast recht.


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @sirrah : ..seufz , die 24 idstein wollten wir auch mitfahren , haben aber ums verrecken kein team zusammen bekommen - so kommen wir nur zum gucken - und fahren vorher dort ne  schöne tour - haben freunde in engenhahn -  ciao , k.


Das tut mir Leid. Soll ich mal horchen, ob es hier ein paar Mädels gibt die auch noch ein Team voll kriegen wollen?

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## mi2 (17. Mai 2010)

Ryo schrieb:


> manman diese Milkyfarben sind einfach erste Sahne  Wieso gabs die anno ´09 nichtmehr



weil es dann die wunderschönen schwarz weissen gab . jetzt fehlt nur noch ein 100% weisses . ja ich bin weissgeil


----------



## fatz (17. Mai 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> jetzt fehlt nur noch ein 100% weisses . ja ich bin weissgeil


ja. schaut besonders geil aus, wenn man mal genug kettensiffe drangebracht
hat und der lack auch nimmer 100% glatt ist.....

dann doch lieber schwarz


----------



## barbarissima (17. Mai 2010)

Ich muss mal kurz ein paar    vergeben für die schönen Trailbilder, die manche gepostet haben   Die Bilder von den Cubes wirken doch gleich viel besser, wenn man sieht, wo sie bewegt wurden  Einen extra dicken Daumen für den schönsten Trail gibt es für MaineCoone  
Und ein kleines Extradäumchen möchte ich noch für diesen bildhübschen Mistkäfer verleihen  Ein wirklich bildhübsches Kerlchen  

PS: Ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele Bilder trotz Sauwetter zusammen gekommen sind 

Von mir gibts kein Single Trail Bild sondern ein Locationfoto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (17. Mai 2010)

..es sieht  etwas "verunfallt" aus - kicher ....


----------



## Beorn (17. Mai 2010)

Fieses tiefes Schlammloch?


----------



## bujo12 (17. Mai 2010)

Es war teilweise etwas matschig...


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Mai 2010)

..aber nur sehr geringfügig ..LOL ....


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. Mai 2010)

Maikäfer/Mistkäfer hab ich schon als Kind verwechselt 

Dafür gibts noch ein kleines Vergleichsbild...



NaitsirhC schrieb:


>








Allen eine schöne Woche

Ciao


----------



## nullstein (17. Mai 2010)

Das erste Bild  Da war noch alles schön...
Hoffentlich bis bald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (17. Mai 2010)

Schöne Tour an der Sengbachtalsperre gefahren:





Später kam sogar noch die Sonne raus

Euch allen viel Spaß beim Radeln,

Friecke


----------



## barbarissima (17. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..es sieht etwas "verunfallt" aus - kicher ....


 


Beorn schrieb:


> Fieses tiefes Schlammloch?


 
Bachbett


----------



## barbarissima (17. Mai 2010)

*@NaitsirhC*

Das Güne ist viel viel schöner


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Mai 2010)

find´ich aber auch - bin froh , die 3 monate kalt und winter endlich hinter mir zu haben , obwohl schneebiken auch nett sit - aber in maßen


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Mai 2010)

..doppelpost .---sorry !


----------



## Weizentrinker (17. Mai 2010)

Hat man dir den "ändern" Button noch nicht gezeigt?


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Mai 2010)

hmm geändert hat die liebe kati es doch.. nur nicht gelöscht


----------



## Weizentrinker (17. Mai 2010)

So sind sie halt, die "ohne Helm" Fahrerinnen


----------



## barbarissima (17. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> find´ich aber auch - bin froh , die 3 monate kalt und winter endlich hinter mir zu haben , obwohl schneebiken auch nett sit - aber in maßen


 
Dachte auch, ich hätte das Winterbiken hinter mir. Und dann... 5°C hat der Tacho angezeigt


----------



## Weizentrinker (17. Mai 2010)

Selber schuld, bei uns waren es gestern abend zumindest 12. Das ist dann immer noch angenehm. 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (17. Mai 2010)

@barbarissima:

*Ganz ganz Dicke Grüße nach Heidenheim (ich denke die kann man dort gut gebrauchen)

Alles Gute......Uwe*


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Mai 2010)

@weizentrinker :..ich hau`dich gleich ...


----------



## Paramedicus (17. Mai 2010)

Hier mal mein radl. The one 2009 in weiß mit kompl. xtr......Ein zum glück eher seltenes seiner art


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Mai 2010)

der vorbau ist ja meeeeeeter lang.. ansonsten von der ausstattung chic.. aber die farbe hat mir noch nie zugesagt, sry 

Edit: hab heute auch mal ein bild mitgebracht und ja mein veleno DIM war wirklcih nur ne notlösung in dieser form


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Mai 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Dafür gibts noch ein kleines Vergleichsbild...


 
Ja,mhmm-ah im 1. Bild sehe ich 2 Bikes & und dafür im 2. Bild nur 1  - tata, die Gummibärchen bitte 

Ja das mit den Bildern ist wirklich toll - zumal ja auch sehr feine Bikes hier dazu gekommen sind  
Wir sind heute am letzten freien Tag (Urlaub zu Ende) Vormittags auch noch mal auf Tour...in den Wald....



Links - rechts - geradeaus...einfach nach Lust und Laune...hatten ja heute noch mal Zeit....



.....auch für die ein oder andere Pause...entweder zum trinken...



....oder eben einfach nur so......



Habe bei der Tour heute am "Schwarzen" 2 Dinge bemängelt - zum einen singt die Bremsscheibe in hohem Ton (wie einige hier schon profezeiten) - die werde ich in Kürze Testhalber wechseln lassen .... und Kati aufgepasst, die Sattelhöhe hat sich schleichend in den von Dir bemängelten Zustand zurückgestellt  (war wohl die Klemme etwas lose eingestellt) Hatte mich nur gewundert, wieso der Rücklichthalter auf einmal aufsetzte....man sieht es auch schon an den Bildern von gestern - wie es Bild zu Bild leicht runter gerutscht ist...also manche Sachen sind schon irgendwie "magisch"  - habe nun einfach versucht diese Magie zu brechen....in dem ich ....tata...die Klemme fester gemacht habe  mal sehen, ob es diesmal hält 
So, ab Morgern hat uns der graue Alltag schon wieder - aber bissl Zeit zum Biken muss sein - und jetzt ein letztes Urlaubs-
@Eck (zum Vorbau) - ja deshalb ja auch "Paramedicus" und die Bilder der möglichen Muskelzerrungen gleich hinten an der Wand 

LG Spuri


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Mai 2010)

Also, die original Formula Beläge schreien bei Nässe sehr gerne und die Sattelklemme ist bei mir auch schon fürn PIEP.
Beläger und Klemme einfach entweder noch im Neuzustand wechseln oder erstmal bis Mitte/Ende der Saison fahren


----------



## Paramedicus (17. Mai 2010)

Die farbe war ein contra für das rad. Ein anderer rahmen wird schon angefertigt. Und soooo schlimm isses ja nich.... Und der vorbau is 70mm.Der sieht nur so lang aus.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Mai 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Also, die original Formula Beläge schreien bei Nässe sehr gerne und die Sattelklemme ist bei mir auch schon fürn PIEP...


Bremsenproblemforum ist ja woanders, aber nur gaaaaanz kurz, die Scheiben singen einfach so beim fahren (Heulton)....nicht beim bremsen (da schreien sie)....und nass war es auch nicht. Wird wie gesagt *gleich* gewechselt!
Und ´ne Klemme kann auch in Ar.... gehen  dachte immer, wenn man die an der Stellschraube nachjustiert (oder einmal richtig justiert hat) halten die Ewig  Du machst mir Angst 

@ Kati - keine Gewalt  wir sind doch hier keine Banausen 
@ Paramedicus - für´nen 70er schaut er wirklich arg lang aus....so kann es täuschen...


----------



## MaineCoon (17. Mai 2010)

@ barbarissima

für den  gibts ein extra Bild  





Nur 5 Grad, da weiß ich, warum ich keine Temperaturanzeige an meinem Tacho habe........

Viele Grüße und ein schöne Woche 
MC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (17. Mai 2010)

Nachdem wir gestern den kältesten 16. Mai seit Beginn der Aufzeichnung im 19. Jahrhundert hatten, ging es heute bei früh-sommerlichen 10 Grad und nur noch hie und da von kurzen Schauern begleitet auf die Nordkette, aber auch nicht so weit 






Von dem weißen Zeugs da rechts im Bild will ich erst gar nicht anfangen, gut dass die Tourenski schon verräumt sind


----------



## Rüssel__ (17. Mai 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich habe heute auch den ein oder anderen Trail mitgenommen
> 
> ...



Ah wieder mal ne ganz seltene Farbkombi

Mir hat die Farbe damals auch Hammermäßig gefallen

Hier meine 2 Begleiter:





 Rüssel


----------



## marc1966 (17. Mai 2010)

wollte meins auch mal zeigen die Pedalen sind aber nicht mehr dran.
Hoffe das es Klappt


----------



## Sgt.Green (17. Mai 2010)

Hi,
die Bremsleitung hat nun keinen Bogen

@marc1966: schönes Reaction aber wen willst du denn mit dem Geweih auf die Hörner nehmen?
Naja hauptsache du fühlst dich wohl damit 

Mfg


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Mai 2010)

außerdem ists für kette etc. besser wenn man sie nicht im größten kettenblatt und größtem ritzel lagert  sprich nimm einfach das nächste mal etwas spannung raus, (auch wenn ich sicher bin es steht nicht lange )


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Mai 2010)

Grad noch en Bild ausm "frühjahr"  gesehen, und als doch relativ gut befunden  - War wegen der nervenden stöcke eigtl. aussortiert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Mai 2010)

ich find es hat style


----------



## barbarissima (17. Mai 2010)

Weizentrinker schrieb:


> Selber schuld, bei uns waren es gestern abend zumindest 12. Das ist dann immer noch angenehm.
> 
> Matthias


 
Ja ich weiß  Aber manchmal muss man gewisse Opfer bringen, um in einer richtig geilen Gegend zu biken 




idworker schrieb:


> @barbarissima:
> 
> *Ganz ganz Dicke Grüße nach Heidenheim (ich denke die kann man dort gut gebrauchen)*
> 
> *Alles Gute......Uwe*


Dicke Grüße zurück an den Bodensee  wo doch tatsächlich heute schon wieder ein Beuze Hoch zu sehen war


----------



## Svene82 (17. Mai 2010)

Servus miteinander!

Hier mal noch ein paar Fotos von meinem "Gerät" 
Weil ich die Farbkombi soooooo schön find.





[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/639092]
	
[/URL] 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/639091]
	
[/URL]

Schönen Gruß
Svene


----------



## barbarissima (17. Mai 2010)

Sehr schickes Gerät


----------



## Svene82 (17. Mai 2010)

Und siehe da. Schon klappt es mit den großen Fotos


----------



## cmg20 (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich meld mich auch mal wieder, schon lang nix mehr geschrieben/eingestellt hier .

War heute auch auf zwei Rädern unterwegs, allerdings nicht mit nem Mountainbike, sondern damit:









Gehört zwar eigentlich nicht hierher, aber ich finds einfach so toll, dass ich's trotzdem einstellen muss 

Leider gehört es auch noch nicht mir, war nur eine (längere) Probefahrt. Deshalb fehlt auch das Lenkerband noch. Und die Trinkflasche würde auch ein Stück weiter in den Halter reingehören... nunja, ich lerne noch. Die Straße ist übrigens nebenan, für das Gebiet auf dem ersten Foto nehm ich dann doch lieber das MTB *hihi*

Schönen Abend noch!
Carina


----------



## nen (17. Mai 2010)

Jaja, im Bregenzerwald ists einfach schön   Gilt auch für den Renner.

Schöne Grüße in die Heimat


----------



## Cube42 (17. Mai 2010)

heute wieder unterwegs bei sommerlichen temperaturen


----------



## beuze1 (18. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> wo doch tatsächlich heute schon wieder ein *Beuze Hoch* zu sehen war



*Ich arbeite noch daran..*


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Mai 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ich arbeite noch daran..*



Na, dann seh mal ja zu, dass Du da für Eschenhahn mitarbeitest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (18. Mai 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ich arbeite noch daran..*


 
*Ja und bitte etwas flott  *
*Die Pfingstferein stehen vor der Tür  Da würde ich gerne mal wieder in kurz durch die Wälder und über die Berge sausen*


----------



## fatz (18. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ja und bitte etwas* flott  *


wie war das noch gleich mit dem zauberwort mit zwei "t"?      ....eben  

das wird schon am wochenende. zumindest hier....
aber es wird auch langsam zeit, das es mal wieder wetter hat.


----------



## Büüche (18. Mai 2010)

Am Sonntag bei angenehmen 12°C am oberen Stausee eines Wasserspeicherkraftwerks.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Mai 2010)

Svene82 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander!Hier mal noch ein paar Fotos von meinem "Gerät"  Weil ich die Farbkombi soooooo schön find.Schönen Gruß Svene


 
Ich fand diese Farbkombi anfangs nicht so toll - das steht ja bei meinem Dealer (leider in 20") .... aber je öfter ich es dort ansah...und hin und wieder im Katalog betrachtete...war mir klar, dass ich mich irrte. Und Deines ist auch besonders schön  inkl. Flaschenhalter 



fatz schrieb:


> ...das wird schon am wochenende. zumindest hier....aber es wird auch langsam zeit, das es mal wieder wetter hat.


Ja wirklich - man merkt sogar der Bildanteil leidet  unter dem Sauwetter - bei uns soll´s neben schönen Wetter auch wieder das Phänomen "Hochwasser" geben...dann sind Pfingsten bestimmt hier und da meine "Lieblingswege" abgesoffen...aber vielleicht gibt es schöne Motive...für´s Forum  Bis dahin erfeut man sich sogar an schicken Rennwürfeln 

Edit: Da war ja schon der Büüche fixer .... sehr schicker schwarzer Würfel....und sogar (noch) schickes Wetter ;-) - da freut man sich auf mehr..


----------



## Steffke (18. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ja wirklich - man merkt sogar der Bildanteil leidet  unter dem Sauwetter



Für tolle Bilder & Geschichten zu eben jenen, empfehle ich sehr http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460366 & http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455044 .. lesen sich gut und sehen noch besser aus.


----------



## barbarissima (18. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ja wirklich - man merkt sogar der Bildanteil leidet  unter dem Sauwetter - bei uns soll´s neben schönen Wetter auch wieder das Phänomen "Hochwasser" geben...dann sind Pfingsten bestimmt hier und da meine "Lieblingswege" abgesoffen...aber vielleicht gibt es schöne Motive...für´s Forum  Bis dahin erfeut man sich sogar an schicken Rennwürfeln


 
Ich finde, für das Sauwetter werden eigentlich ziemlich viele Bilder gepostet 

Und du könntest uns ja ein Bild von dir im Schlauchboot posten  Gibt hier sicher niemanden, der da keinen Spaß dran hätte


----------



## Xevu (18. Mai 2010)

So, hier mein Bike, auf dem Bild genau einen Tag alt,...


----------



## Büüche (18. Mai 2010)

@ spurhalter

Das Wetter am Sonntag war eigentlich ok. Morgens zwar sehr frisch, aber so am späten Vormittag fast 20° laut Tacho. Ausgerechnet dann wenn die 450hm zu diesem Bild bewältigt werden mussten. Da war erst mal ausziehen angesagt. Oben hatte es dann aber ordentlich gezogen und die Jacken waren schnell wieder draußen.

Ja das kleine schwarze gefällt mir jedes mal aufs neue wenn ichs aus dem Keller hole. Für den normalen Tourenbetrieb schon ein leichtes Handicap aber bergab wieder ein Genuss. 
Meine Kollegen warten am Gipfel, ich dafür im Tal 
Aber die allsonntägliche Vormittagstour mit im Schnitt 60-65km, rund 3,5h und 1200hm ist machbar.

Hier noch eins in Grün, auch am Sonntag, etwas früher, anderer See






[/URL][/IMG]

Ja, der Sattel ist sehr weit hinten. Ist beim fahren hinter gerutscht.
Merkt man aber schnell und wurde behoben


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (18. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich finde, für das Sauwetter werden eigentlich ziemlich viele Bilder gepostet
> 
> Und du könntest uns ja ein Bild von dir im Schlauchboot posten  Gibt hier sicher niemanden, der da keinen Spaß dran hätte



Auf dem Schlauchboot sollte aber schon Cube zu lesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weizentrinker (18. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @weizentrinker :..ich hau`dich gleich ...


 

Ach wern' wir gleich agressiv??  Bist warscheinlich nicht genug auf dem Bike gewesen 


Aber ich glaube selbst bei dir waren es heute wenigstens 10 Grad oder? Ich musste mich bei dem Sonnenschein glatt mal ein wenig in den Garten legen 

Grüsse, Matthias


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2010)

Bei dem Wetter schnitz ichmir doch mal einen Bikeständer


----------



## Ryo (18. Mai 2010)

mit was für "Clips" hast du denn den Remotezug deiner Joplin befestigt?


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2010)

das sind so Klebeclips in der Art

http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/387/2902/Shimano/Kabelfuehrung_

ich habe die wo anders her aber im Prinzip sind es die gleichen ...


----------



## barbarissima (19. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter schnitz ichmir doch mal einen Bikeständer


 
Der ist ja hübsch  Schnitzt du mir auch einen? 
Vielleicht könntest du da noch eine Halterung für mein Schloss dran schnitzen und wenn vorne dran Cube oder Bärbel stehen würde, fände ich das auch sehr hübsch  Und insgeamt darf er ein bisschen zierlicher sein, weil mein AMS ist ja nicht so groß 
Danke im Voraus


----------



## fatz (19. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter schnitz ichmir doch mal einen Bikeständer


tipp: probier's mal mit der motorsaege. geht etwas schneller und einfacher als mit dem messer.

@baerbel: wennst mir so n staemmchen vorbeibringst, bau ich dir einen.
kannst auch gleich wieder mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2010)

Du weisst doch der Schweizer arbeitet ausschliesslich mit seinem berühmten Sackmesser


----------



## Bymike (19. Mai 2010)

@ Büüche:

Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem Sattel? Ist der wirklich so angenehm wie die Produktbeschreibung erwarten lässt? 

Du hast ja bestimmt ein paarmal auf dem Standard-Gobi XM gesessen. Wie ist der Komfort vergleichsweise?

Gruß!


P.s: Ich kann momentan leider keine Bilder beisteuern, weil mein Stereo blitzeblank geputzt ist, grad beim Fahrradhändler zum durchchecken ist und ich am Sonntag für 15 Tage an den Lago fahre. Da kann ichs jetzt nicht mehr einsauen


----------



## nen (19. Mai 2010)

So, ich war heute mal Wahlfahrten, jetzt sollte das mit Sonne an Pfingsten kein Problem mehr sein 





Wow 15 Tage Lago klingt nach ganz viel Spaß!


----------



## Bymike (19. Mai 2010)

Nach sehr sehr sehr viel spaß 

... aber wenn ich mir die kleinen Hügel bei dir im Hintergrund ansehe... 

... brauch ich dir wohl nichts von Spaß erzählen


----------



## barbarissima (19. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @baerbel: wennst mir so n staemmchen vorbeibringst, bau ich dir einen.
> kannst auch gleich wieder mitnehmen


 
Habe im Garten noch ne olle Eiche, die müsste doch gehen, oder


----------



## fatz (19. Mai 2010)

so 40cm durchmesser sollt sie halt mindestens haben. sonst schaut's nach nix aus.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Mai 2010)

Steffke schrieb:


> Für tolle Bilder & Geschichten zu eben jenen, empfehle ich sehr....


Danke für den Tipp - aber der Thread hier ist auch sehr schön  


barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich finde, für das Sauwetter werden eigentlich ziemlich viele Bilder gepostet


Wollte ja auch gar nicht meckern...bin ja nicht die Bilderpolizei  - war eher auf meine eigene (Un)Möglichkeit zur Erstellung von Bild-Beiträgen bei dem Wetter bezogen....aber um so schöner, dass EINIGE Gute davon so gleich folgten...  
Speziellen Dank an Büüche, der sofort "nachlegte".. mzaskar und nen - Kapelle sieht echt gut aus - also wird Wetter zum nahen WE schon wieder werden  


barbarissima schrieb:


> Und du könntest uns ja ein Bild von dir im Schlauchboot posten  Gibt hier sicher niemanden, der da keinen Spaß dran hätte


Habe kein Schlauchboot griffbereit  aber vielleicht geht ja auch ein Floß, Kanu o.ä. 


barbarissima schrieb:


> Habe im Garten noch ne olle Eiche, die müsste doch gehen, oder


JA, ist PERFEKT - nehme ich, wäre dann auch schon die Lösung  - Fahrradständer gibt es ja jetzt sicher genug  bei dem Mistwetter hat mzaskar bestimmt mittlerweile schon eine "Kleinserie" hergestellt


----------



## barbarissima (19. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Habe kein Schlauchboot griffbereit  aber vielleicht geht ja auch ein Floß, Kanu o.ä.


 
Ja klar  Mach noch nen Cube-Bepper drauf und die Sache ist geritzt 



fatz schrieb:


> so 40cm durchmesser sollt sie halt mindestens haben. sonst schaut's nach nix aus.


 
Ich werde schon noch ein passendes Bäumchen finden  Auf der anderen Straßenseite steht auch noch eine hübsche Linde


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2010)

Ha jetzt wissen wir ja wo du wohnst 

Eine olle (morsche) Eiche im Garten und eine hübsche Linde gegenüber .... perfekt sollte doch zu finden sein im ollen Germanien


----------



## brr... (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab' mein neues Fritzz ordentlich ausgeführt  und natürlich auch ein Bild geschossen, sooo neu wird es nie wieder aussehen 

Ist die 2010 RX Version, bisher komplett original mit Holzfeller Pedalen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (19. Mai 2010)

sehr geiles bild... wobei ich die deckkraft der illustrationsebene noch etwas runter gesetzt hätte 

aber ansonsten.. du siehst eine große portion neid in meinem gesicht


----------



## brr... (19. Mai 2010)

> aber ansonsten.. du siehst eine große portion neid in meinem gesicht



...wegen Bike oder Bild?! 

1) Falls Bike - tja, da musst selbst sparen 
2) Falls Bild - war 'n schneller Schnappschuss mit 'ner IXUS und 5 Minuten PS filtern, sonst nix...


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. Mai 2010)

1. jaa wegen dem bike und sparen werde ich  bin schon ganz fleißig 

2. ich weiß.. bin selber photoshopper und mal illu mäßig unterwegs gewesen... achja die "ordentlichen" bilder von mir sind mit ner pentax k100d super ^^ hat zwar "nur" 6mp aber das reicht für gestochen scharfe ausdrucke bis a2 / a3 mehr brauchts ned


----------



## barbarissima (19. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ha jetzt wissen wir ja wo du wohnst
> 
> Eine olle (morsche) Eiche im Garten und eine hübsche Linde gegenüber .... perfekt sollte doch zu finden sein im ollen Germanien


 
Und ein Schloss kann ich auch noch sehen  Na jetzt weiß es ja wohl jeder 

*@brr...*
Illustrationsebene hin oder her, das Bild ist klasse


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und ein Schloss kann ich auch noch sehen  Na jetzt weiß es ja wohl jeder....


 
Ich würde sagen, das dritte Haus von Links....da unten...wo das Fenster leicht angekippt ist...und die Gardine wackelt....
Foto copyright by Barbarissima:



Ich bin nämlich ein ganz schön "HellenStein", gelle....Gummibärchen - oder voll Daneben? 
PS: In der Tat ein schönes Bike/Bild....von Brr....


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Mai 2010)

@brrr : sehr geiles bike (und bild ..)


----------



## Ostwandlager (19. Mai 2010)

ich sehe nichts...


----------



## Büüche (19. Mai 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> @ Büüche:
> 
> Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem Sattel? Ist der wirklich so angenehm wie die Produktbeschreibung erwarten lässt?
> 
> Du hast ja bestimmt ein paarmal auf dem Standard-Gobi XM gesessen. Wie ist der Komfort vergleichsweise?



Ja auf dem Gobi XM habe ich ein paar mal gesessen. Aber nie lange. Dann bin ich im Stehen gefahren damit der Dödel wieder aufwacht 

Der Allay ist nicht schlecht. Ich finde man sitzt nicht so ganz extrem auf den Sitzknochen wie bei einem SQLab. Ich muss mit der Sattelneigung noch etwas spielen. Könnte vorne noch etwas runter. Leider hat die Kackshock eine Rasterung. Aber alles in allem komm ich recht gut damit klar. Aber das Luftpolster ist Spielerei.


----------



## Beorn (19. Mai 2010)

brrr, wo hast Du denn das Bild gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svene82 (19. Mai 2010)

Ich will, dass es endlich zu Regnen aufhört  Mein AMS scharrt schon mit den Hufen


----------



## beuze1 (20. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wollte ja auch gar nicht meckern...bin ja nicht die Bilderpolizei



*"Undank ist der Welten Lohn"*








.
.


----------



## barbarissima (20. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, das dritte Haus von Links....da unten...wo das Fenster leicht angekippt ist...und die Gardine wackelt....
> Foto copyright by Barbarissima:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und wo ist da die Eiche im Garten?????  Keine Gummibärchen 

*@ostwandlager *
Ist das ein Bild von gestern???


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und wo ist da die Eiche im Garten?????  Keine Gummibärchen
> 
> *@ostwandlager *
> Ist das ein Bild von gestern???



*wäre das schön...*


----------



## nen (20. Mai 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Nach sehr sehr sehr viel spaß
> 
> ... aber wenn ich mir die kleinen Hügel bei dir im Hintergrund ansehe...
> 
> ... brauch ich dir wohl nichts von Spaß erzählen


Wohl wahr, nützt mir im Moment nur nicht so wirklich was 
War das vor 2 Wochen noch herrlich mit kurzer Hose auf der Mauer zu sitzen und das Panoramo zu genießen.

Der §%$&? !%$§(/ Süden ist im Moment einfach wetterbegünstigt


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Mai 2010)

ab morgen soll es sonne und 21 grad geben - kann ich gar net glauben , wenn ich aus dem fesnter schau ´- es sind 10  läppische grad - gepaart mit dauerregen ... WO BLEIBT DENN DIE SONNE !!!???!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ab morgen soll es sonne und 21 grad geben - kann ich gar net glauben , wenn ich aus dem fesnter schau ´- es sind 10  läppische grad - gepaart mit dauerregen ... WO BLEIBT DENN DIE SONNE !!!???!!!!!



Kommt, die Sonne kommt. Ich hab mein Teller aufgegessen, da kommt dann die Sonne.


----------



## fatz (20. Mai 2010)

n kollege von mir hat vorn n paar tagen gemeint, das mistwetter ist, weil der kachelmann im 
knast sitzt.  interessante theorie...


----------



## fatz (20. Mai 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## idworker (20. Mai 2010)

ach du schei..e, dann bleibt das Wetter noch 15 Jahre so....haha

Ich fahr trotzdem am Sonntag an den Lago.

Grüßle Uwe


----------



## Elbcoastrider (20. Mai 2010)

wirklich höchst interessant...sag mal, hat dein Kollege noch was von dem Zeug was er genommen hat? Ich will das auch!!!


----------



## FrankDe (20. Mai 2010)

Wir fahren ca. in ner halben Stunde an Gardasee. Da ist das Wetter hoffentlich besser und ich hoffe der 3 Tage Trip lohnt sich zum Biken.


----------



## barbarissima (20. Mai 2010)

*Super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Wenn ihr jetzt alle an den Gardasee fahrt, dann habe ich die Berge hier für mich ganz alleine 

*


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre nicht an den Gardasee  ist mir viel zu voll dort


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich fahre nicht an den Gardasee  ist mir viel zu voll dort


 
und ausserdem zuweit im Norden  

Ich werde mich 2 Wochen hier herum treiben 







Ok das mit dem weiter südl. stimmt nicht so ganz


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Mai 2010)

Hab grad s video von Heubach gesehen..Und als da nachm Kinder Rennen auf einmal der Hemme stand hab ich ihn doch gleich erkannt 

Glückwunsch zum 4. Platz bei den ü30 Hobby-Menschen  Haste gut gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Mai 2010)

@ostwandlager -  für´s Bild


beuze1 schrieb:


> *"Undank ist der Welten Lohn"*


So isses  - bei "Amtsanmaßung" aber auch nicht ganz unverdient 
Schöner Nebel - ähnlich wie bei uns zum gestrigen Abend hin, aber dadurch wurde es stündlich zunehmend milder!


barbarissima schrieb:


> Und wo ist da die Eiche im Garten????? Keine Gummibärchen.


Moment - die ist doch auf dem Weg zu mir  hast Du jedenfalls versprochen - vergessen 


mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich fahre nicht an den Gardasee  ist mir viel zu voll dort


Brauchst auch nicht mehr - es ist doch schon gaaanz warm hier  wir hatten jedenfalls heute sagenhafte 18° - gut bissl Finster noch am Himmel - aber das wird 
Und falls nicht - habe ich ´ne neue Bikewaschanlage gefunden...



Einfach der kleinen Spurrinne folgen - je schneller, desto sauberer...



...und dann einfach mit den Blumen trocken reiben 



Und das nur, weil meine "alte Bikewaschanlage" heute geschlossen hatte ....da ging es aber immer irgendwie schneller...



Die Flut soll ja nun am kommenden Wochenende eintreffen & da Barbararissima offensichtlich Probleme beim Versenden der alten Eiche hatte - habe ich nun anderweitig vorgesorgt  Hoffe mein Bike und ich passen gut in die Wanne 



So, nun ist´s gut für heute, ab nach Hause...wird mir zu warm  und zu Dunkel...



LG an alle "Daheimbleiber" - Spuri


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (20. Mai 2010)

hier mal mein 09er Reaction.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## barbarissima (20. Mai 2010)

Wunderschön  ....besonders die Laufräder


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (20. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank!
Bin auch echt zufrieden mit den Laufrädern!
Aber wie ich gesehen habe hast du ja auch so schöne weiße!

Grüße


----------



## Mircwidu (20. Mai 2010)

so nun will ich auch mal

Custom Fritzz:
















inkl. Coil im Heck


----------



## regenrohr (20. Mai 2010)

war vorhin auch mal bisschen radl'n, ist aber bescheiden bei so einem Wetter (~16°C, trocken) zu fahren, zu viele Leute unterwegs... 10 °C und Regen und der Wald ist leer, dann macht das fahren auch mehr Spaß


----------



## basti1985 (20. Mai 2010)

ich wohn im falschen teil des Saarlandes -.-*, > 15°C / nass un bäääh 
aber spass ist trotzdem was anderes


----------



## MilkyWayne (20. Mai 2010)

schlechte nachrichten.. ich muss schon wieder mindestens bis ende nächste woche aussitzen... am dienstag weiß ich dann ob ich den gips noch länger dranlassen muss  und mein würfel muss heute in der stadt übernachten  *tierische angst*


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Mai 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> schlechte nachrichten.. ich muss schon wieder mindestens bis ende nächste woche aussitzen... am dienstag weiß ich dann ob ich den gips noch länger dranlassen muss  und mein würfel muss heute in der stadt übernachten  *tierische angst*




Hab ich was verpasst ? Was ist Dir denn passiert ? Gute Besserung !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (21. Mai 2010)

hab heute volleyball gespielt.. endlich mal ein nicht-würfel-unfall ^^

aber man fühlt sich echt blöd wenn man nach nem dreivierteljahr (damals schlüsselbeinfraktur bei der ich 1,5 monate nicht biken durfte) .. gleich wieder am gleichen ort sitzt -.-* da denkt man echt immer ans schlimmste


----------



## PeterR (21. Mai 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> war vorhin auch mal bisschen radl'n, ist aber bescheiden bei so einem Wetter (~16°C, trocken) zu fahren, zu viele Leute unterwegs... 10 °C und Regen und der Wald ist leer, dann macht das fahren auch mehr Spaß




DURCHHALTEPAROLEN !​

...  oder Verzweiflung 

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## XantoR (21. Mai 2010)

gute besserung!


----------



## barbarissima (21. Mai 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hab heute volleyball gespielt.. endlich mal ein nicht-würfel-unfall ^^
> 
> aber man fühlt sich echt blöd wenn man nach nem dreivierteljahr (damals schlüsselbeinfraktur bei der ich 1,5 monate nicht biken durfte) .. gleich wieder am gleichen ort sitzt -.-* da denkt man echt immer ans schlimmste


----------



## nullstein (21. Mai 2010)

@Eck1992: Mach dir nichts draus. Bin seit 5 Wochen ausser Gefecht und gestern im Krkhs hieß es: "Wenn alles gut läuft, können Sie im August evtl. wieder radfahren." Ich werd irre. Damit sind die bereits gebuchten Alpen dahin

@Muddy-Maggus: Dein Reaction gefällt

@XC01_Biker: Fieser Aufbau! Die Totem sieht dermaßen massiv aus. Find den Umbau sehr gelungen. Und der Lenker hat so eine pervers hässliche Farbe, dass er wieder geil ist


----------



## barbarissima (21. Mai 2010)

Dir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (21. Mai 2010)

@ XC01_Biker

hammermäßig.  sieht richtig geil aus  und rocken tut das ding bestimmt auch gut.  wieviel wiegts?

@ nullstein

der lenker is mega geil  

(fotos poste ich heut abend mal sonst gibts ja ärger mit der bilder-polente    )


----------



## Mircwidu (21. Mai 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> @XC01_Biker: Fieser Aufbau! Die Totem sieht dermaßen massiv aus. Find den Umbau sehr gelungen. Und der Lenker hat so eine pervers hässliche Farbe, dass er wieder geil ist



Genau das war der Kaufgrund der Totem. Hätte auch ne Lyrik DH Coil 170mm werden können, aber fast gleicher preis und gleiche einbauhöhe.
Da hat die Optik der Totem entschieden. 

Der Lenker passt in echt eigentlich recht gut. War damals ein Frustkauf, der mir immer besser gefällt.



dusi schrieb:


> @ XC01_Biker
> hammermäßig.  sieht richtig geil aus  und rocken tut das ding bestimmt auch gut.  wieviel wiegts?



Vor dem großen Umbau (RP23->X-Fusion Vector DH2; Fox Talas 36 -> Totem Coil DH) lag ich bei 16,2 nun werd ich bestimmt die 17 angreifen. Kann es aber heut noch mal an die Wage hängen.
Das Gewicht wird aber immer überbewertet.
Bin mit dem Ding auch schon knapp 60km und 1400hm gefahren. Vielleicht nicht mehr so schnell aber es geht. Ich fahr ja keine Marathons mit dem ding. es soll spaß machen und mir gefallen


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. Mai 2010)

es regnet Bindfäden...


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. Mai 2010)

danke für die besserungswünsche und.. bis august  das ist heftig.. ich mein mich juckts jetzt schon wieder in den beinen damit ich mal da rauskomm zum biken...

naj akann mann nichts machen... ich nehms mit humor.....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Mai 2010)

Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> hier mal mein 09er Reaction...


Jaaa, weiß hat auch was... 



Ostwandlager schrieb:


> es regnet Bindfäden...


Komisch (Zitat Ostwandlager)  "Ich sehe nichts" 

Die "dunkle Milde" hat sich bei uns fest gesetzt...schon fast ein wenig schwül - aber wenigstens nicht den ganzen Tag nass 
Auf zur Oder & mal geschaut....gut vorher noch kurz ins "Grüne"  so ganz lässt mich die Farbe noch nicht los 



Jetzt aber....sieht doch noch ganz gut aus - da ist ja noch "Luft"
Rechts Deutschland / Links Polen - hinten über die Oder der ehemalige Grenzübergang "Stadtbrücke"



....auch hier noch trocken der Beton....



...noch alles im Lot - nun aber weg vom Asphalt und ab in die Natur...



...da ist alles so (ihr ahnt es) schön Grüüüün...
auch wenn hier die Vorboten der Flut schon angekommen sind...



Hätte eigentlich ´ne schöne Runde werden können - wenn da nicht dieser Haufen "Hunde-Exkremente" gewesen wäre, der sich nach dem unbeabsichtigten Durchfahren mehr oder weniger gleichmäßig am Unterrohr, auf meiner Jacke, auf meiner Brille & in meinem Gesicht verteilt hätte 
LG Spuri - Frisch geduscht & mit Besten Genesungswünschen an die zzt. etwas gesundheitlich Angeschlagenen


----------



## barbarissima (21. Mai 2010)

Die überflutete Wiese sieht ja heftig aus. Und das wird jetzt noch mehr????


----------



## dirkbalzer (21. Mai 2010)

Jetzt endlich mit neuem Sattel!
Habe den Originalen Fizik Tundra gegen den Allay Racing Pro 2.1 White/Black getauscht.

Erste Testfahrt (ca 1 Std) hat er schonmal bestanden. Bis jetzt noch keine Probleme. Da fings beim Tundra immer an ...














So Optisch passt das ganze auch ganz gut


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (21. Mai 2010)

Sieht das nur so aus, oder ist er sehr weit vorne montiert und die Sattelspitze etwas zu hoch eingestellt? Ansonsten ist die Farbkombi einfach super (hab ja auch eins in Sid Blue).
Hier im Allwetteroutfit für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit:


----------



## dirkbalzer (21. Mai 2010)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Sieht das nur so aus, oder ist er sehr weit vorne montiert und die Sattelspitze etwas zu hoch eingestellt? Ansonsten ist die Farbkombi einfach super (hab ja auch eins in Sid Blue).



ja, sieht komisch aus, aber in der Montageanleitung steht:
1. Stellen Sie den Sattel ca.10-15 mm nach vorne
2. Stellen Sie die Sattelstütze ca. 10 mm niedriger ein
3. Richten Sie die Sattelneigung ca. 2-3° nach oben aus

Habe dem ganzem einfach mal blind vertraut und sitze eigentlich ganz gut 
Naja bei der Sattelneigung müsste ich wirklich noch mal mit ner Wasserwaage prüfen wieviel Grad das jetzt sind. Hab halt einfach mal so leicht nach oben gestellt.


----------



## bene94 (21. Mai 2010)

Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> hier mal mein 09er Reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hey, das erste Cube, das richtig scharf aussieht!
Die Barends finde ich nicht so (zu steil nach oben / zu lang) und den Vorbau würde ich auch drehen. Leider muss es ja dir und nicht mir passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (21. Mai 2010)

Ein Traumwetter. 






So darf das wetter auch bleiben wärmer muss nicht


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier in Eschenhahn war das Wetter auch ein Traum. Sonnig und 24°C und ich habe URLAUB 

Na dann nix wie raus in den Frühling.




Richtung Platte oder Hohe Kanzel ? hmmm ... Richtung Hohe Kanzel zu den Trails.




Da ist der Traileingang, ordentlich im Wald versteckt.




Feinste Eschenhahner Trails ...




Da ja keiner mit mir war (meine Frau war arbeiten, hihi) ein Selbstpotrait.




Weiter geht's entlang des Trails ...




... zur Hohen Kanzel.




So muss der Mai sein. Turteltauben liegen knutschend  im satten Grün, die Sonne scheint und alles blüht.




Aber jetzt heimwärts ... mich hungerts ein wenig.




Sorry, waren jetzt viele Bilder. War aber auch echt ein schöner Tag.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Somnus (21. Mai 2010)

Sommer/Winter Vergleich:


----------



## slang (21. Mai 2010)

so, mal meins,
nen LTD pro von 2010


----------



## fatz (21. Mai 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> hier in Eschenhahn war das Wetter auch ein Traum. Sonnig und 24°C



freu dich. hier hat's den ganzen vormittag geregnet und jetzt geht's schon wieder los.
ich hoff der wetterbericht hat recht und es wird wenigstens so/mo besser.


----------



## Sgt.Green (21. Mai 2010)

Hier war das Wetter heute super und es soll bis Sonntag so weiter gehen 

Nach meiner Tour hab ich auch noch ein parr Bildchen gemacht 












Mfg


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Mai 2010)

kürz doch endlich mal diese doofe leitung!


----------



## Sgt.Green (21. Mai 2010)

Die Bremsleitung oder den Lockoutzug?
Oder beide?

Zur Zeit hab ich einfach mehr Bock zu fahren als irgendwas zu kürzen


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Mai 2010)

Ok überzeugt  Machs trotzdem 

Ich seh grad, du hast auch die sitzstrebe mit nem extra schutz (was ist das überhaupt?) geschützt...soweit ne weiße entscheidung, doch du solltest deinen schutz noch bis 2,3cm hinter den anschlag verlängern...da is der größte schade, der durch die kette entsteht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die überflutete Wiese sieht ja heftig aus. Und das wird jetzt noch mehr????


Heute Mittag hatten wir hier einen Pegelstand von 3,58 Meter - im Sommer 1997 waren es etwas über 6 Meter  da ist dann dort einfach keine Wiese mehr  
Höchststand der Flut wird zu diesen Montag erwartet - wenn Wetter/Zeit mitspielen....werden Bilder gemacht  allerdings hat man 
die Deiche saniert/erhöht/verbessert, soll die Ortschaften schützen.....aber die Flutungswiesen sollen ja sogar "absaufen".....



bene94 schrieb:


> Hey, das erste Cube, das richtig scharf aussieht!


 Ganz schön beleidigend all den Anderen gegenüber .... Unwissenheit oder einfach nur Ausverschämtheit und wo ist eigentlich Deins? Frage hat sich erledigt: "Fremdmarke" .... na da würde ich ja hier noch leiser hier sein 
Dabei sind wieder soooo geile Geräte gepostet worden... - ich könnte sie alle nehmen wollen.....tun  Mehr davon....


----------



## linkespurfahrer (21. Mai 2010)

@Spurhalter: Ich werde mal am WE an die Neiße fahren und mal nachsehen, wie es da aussieht. Hier in Cottbus ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering, dass die Spree über die Ufer tritt..

Die letzten Tage war wenig Zeit und/bzw schlechtes Wetter. Ich habe heute Vormittag wieder meine  Pflichtrunde um die Talsperre Spremberg absolviert. Dort sind übrigens die Campingplätze zum Pfingstwochenende schon gut besucht. 

Wir hatten letzte Nacht noch Regen und so war trotz vieler trockener Wege dass hier nötig:




Gerade wenn Schneckenreste überall am Rad hängen bin ich froh, genug Wasser zu haben. 

Ich wünsche Euch ein frohes Pfingstwochenende!

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## kube (22. Mai 2010)

Mache ich auch immer.


----------



## labuero (22. Mai 2010)

Freut mich zu sehen, dass auch andere ihr Rad mit unter die Dusche nehmen.


----------



## gerrit981 (22. Mai 2010)

Schön wenn man sein Rad pflegt.

Wenn meine Frau mich dabei erwischen würde...

Bei mir muss der Autowaschplatz in der Tiefgarage herhalten, obwohl ich nicht weiss ob der für die Schlammassen ausgelegt ist.

Der Neuaufbau meines Würfels ist fast abgeschlossen, es fehlen nur noch die Dämpferbuchsen.


----------



## gerrit981 (22. Mai 2010)

Hier nochmal mein alter Hobel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (22. Mai 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Hey, das erste Cube, das richtig scharf aussieht!
> Die Barends finde ich nicht so (zu steil nach oben / zu lang) und den Vorbau würde ich auch drehen. Leider muss es ja dir und nicht mir passen.


 
Hallo,

ja mit den Barneds is so ne Sache! Schön find ich die auch nicht unbedingt, aber gerade bei steilen und langen Auffahrten bin ich immer froh die zu haben.
Warte zur Zeit noch auf meine Syntace Stütze + Sattel.
Und wenn ich mich noch dazu durchringen kann wird evtl. auch noch der Lenker + Vorbau getauscht.

Hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass vielen die Laufräder gefallen.
Ich hatte AM Classic auch an meinem alten Müsing und war da schon sehr zufrieden damit! Und da diese sunringle Dinger schon nach 3 Wochen nur Probleme gemacht haben wurden die auch sofort getauscht!

Grüße


----------



## Somnus (22. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ganz schön beleidigend all den Anderen gegenüber .... Unwissenheit oder einfach nur Ausverschämtheit und wo ist eigentlich Deins? Frage hat sich erledigt: "Fremdmarke" .... na da würde ich ja hier noch leiser hier sein



Er äußert doch nur seine Meinung! Und das kann er ja wohl auch ohne CUBE-Besitzer zu sein, oder nicht? 
Da finde ich deine Reaktion  schon unpassender!

Sein Scott gefällt mir, wie die meisten Räder dieser Marke auch nicht. Deswegen muss sich aber doch keiner beleidigt fühlen. 

Mein Umbau vom Race-bike zum Tourer gefällt auch den meisten nicht. Geht mir aber ziemlich am Popo vorbei, weil das bike zu MIR passen muss.


----------



## barbarissima (22. Mai 2010)

*@gerrit981*
Dein alter Hobel macht aber noch ordentlich was her 

 und die Lackierung ist ja sowieso eine der Schönsten 

 
Ja und die Aussicht....


----------



## Sgt.Green (22. Mai 2010)

> Ich seh grad, du hast auch die sitzstrebe mit nem extra schutz (was ist das überhaupt?) geschützt...



Ist ein aufgeschnittener alter Schlauch den ich ein paar mal um die Strebe gewickelt habe.

Ans kürzen werde ich mich nächste Woche oder so begeben, dieses Wochenende sicher nicht


----------



## wiesi991 (22. Mai 2010)

wenn ich die fotos hier sehe werd ich neidisch - und ich kann hier drinnensitzen  - vielleicht mach ich heut noch ein foto von meinem ams samt kleinem bruder radon qlt


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Mai 2010)

......gestern 4 stunden mit dem silbernen würfel unterwegs - 25 !!! grad m sonne pur- bilder folgen später 
sooo, da sind ´se , die bildchen


----------



## linkespurfahrer (22. Mai 2010)

kube schrieb:


> Mache ich auch immer.





labuero schrieb:


> Freut mich zu sehen, dass auch andere ihr Rad mit unter die Dusche nehmen.





gerrit981 schrieb:


> Schön wenn man sein Rad pflegt.
> 
> Wenn meine Frau mich dabei erwischen würde...
> 
> Bei mir muss der Autowaschplatz in der Tiefgarage herhalten, obwohl ich nicht weiss ob der für die Schlammassen ausgelegt ist.



--> Ein Freak wäscht nur in der Wanne!


----------



## nen (22. Mai 2010)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mein alter Hobel:
> ...


Da freu ich mich ja schon auf die Sommerferien daheim im Rheintal wenn ich solche Bilder sehe 

So ich bin jetzt mit dem Wettergott auch wieder zufrieden, noch einmal die Runde auf die Lanser Alm. Herrlich einsam, insgesamt ca. fünf Wanderer ab Heiligwasser.





Kurzer Trail










Pause mit Jause


----------



## MilkyWayne (22. Mai 2010)

sehr sehr schöne bilder dabei.. ihr machts einem echt nicht leicht.. ich darf hier immernoch mit fuß nach oben rumliegen und durch die gegend humpeln 


aber wenn ich glück hab darf ich ab dienstag schonmal ohne gips rumrennen


----------



## elba (22. Mai 2010)

Sodele nu auch was von mir, sollte nun wirklich vorerst vollendet sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (22. Mai 2010)

^^Das ist doch keine 100mm Gabel, oder? Ist die überhaupt in dem Rahmen zugelassen?


----------



## Ostwandlager (22. Mai 2010)

*heute kein Regen *


*Die Sonne hat lage auf sich warten lassen...!*


*


Im biergarten hat gleich die Musi aufgespielt



schon mal vorgefahren wer weis wann wieder der Regen kommt 



Prost!




*


----------



## ullertom (22. Mai 2010)

mit -fregl- hier aus dem Cube Forum heute eine Tour gedreht!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Mai 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @Spurhalter: Ich werde mal am WE an die Neiße fahren und mal nachsehen, wie es da aussieht...& Gerade wenn Schneckenreste überall am Rad hängen bin ich froh, genug Wasser zu haben...


Ja, in Polen sind ja heute 2x die Deiche gebrochen & die Flut soll nun doch erst Mittte/Ende der nächsten Woche kommen... ich denke wird alles halb so schlimm  
Das "Schneckenproblem" ist hier zur Zeit auch echt hart 



Somnus schrieb:


> Er äußert doch nur seine Meinung! Und das kann er ja wohl auch ohne CUBE-Besitzer zu sein, oder nicht?
> Da finde ich deine Reaktion  schon unpassender!


Kann er doch immerzu, nur muss er dann mit einer entsprechenden "Gegenreaktion" rechnen "thats Life"....
Es ist aber schon ein Unterschied ob jemand sagt, dass ihm dies oder das besonders gefällt - oder durch die Blume meint: 
Alle anderen ******* sein....ich gehe doch auch nicht ins "Fremdforum" und piesel da rum...Meinung hin oder her...
Aber davon mal ab, wozu sind eigentlich die  da, wenn sie keiner beachtet  Mit anderen Worten: Ist doch alles halb so schlimm 
Ein wenig "provozieren" ist wohl noch erlaubt  - und natürlich kann jeder denken/schreiben was er will - aber genau so kann ich dann auch antworten....ist auch "Meinungsfreiheit" ;-) Unpassend hin oder her .... aber schön, dass auch Du Deine Meinung gepostet hast - Rspekt.

Und meine "ehrliche" Meinung - wieder schöne Cube´s gepostet  - ist ja "nur" meine Meinung 
Leider heute auch eher wie Ostwandlager bei der Musi gewesen & getrunken, allerdings hatte er es sich offensichtlich eher verdient! ...daher nix Fotos ..... aber muss auch mal sein...hoffe Wetter spielt Morgen mit....dann gibt es bestimmt einen "Ausritt"


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Mai 2010)

ullertom schrieb:


> mit -fregl- hier aus dem Cube Forum heute eine Tour gedreht!!!
> MG][/URL]



Ooh...der mit dem pornösen elsworth hier im cube forum 
Cube ist natürlich auch schick


----------



## ullertom (22. Mai 2010)

ja warum nicht, ich finde cube baut geile Bikes!!! mit fregl war ich heute auf Tour!!!
ich gehe davon aus, das es gefällt?

fregl, hat mich ja erst zum Ellsworth gebracht, es stand nämlich bei seinem Händler als Euro-Messebike im Shop, da hatte ich mich auch schon verliebt,


----------



## Somnus (22. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Kann er doch immerzu, nur muss er dann mit einer entsprechenden "Gegenreaktion" rechnen "thats Life"....
> Es ist aber schon ein Unterschied ob jemand sagt, dass ihm dies oder das besonders gefällt - oder durch die Blume meint:
> Alle anderen ******* sein....ich gehe doch auch nicht ins "Fremdforum" und piesel da rum...Meinung hin oder her...
> Aber davon mal ab, wozu sind eigentlich die  da, wenn sie keiner beachtet  Mit anderen Worten: Ist doch alles halb so schlimm
> Ein wenig "provozieren" ist wohl noch erlaubt  - und natürlich kann jeder denken/schreiben was er will - aber genau so kann ich dann auch antworten....ist auch "Meinungsfreiheit" ;-) Unpassend hin oder her .... aber schön, dass auch Du Deine Meinung gepostet hast - Rspekt.



Seine genauen Worte waren: "Hey, das erste Cube, das richtig scharf aussieht!"

Wo ist da denn dein Problem?  
Du solltest nicht so viel zwischen den Zeilen lesen. 
Aber lassen wir es gut sein.


----------



## regenrohr (22. Mai 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> DURCHHALTEPAROLEN !​
> 
> ...  oder Verzweiflung



weder noch, fahre am liebsten bei Regen, macht mir mehr Spass und erfordert mehr Kontrolle, zudem hat man immer freie Fahrt und braucht auf niemanden Rücksicht zu nehmen. Danach ist man zwar komplett durchnässt und verdreckt, aber für den Spass nehme ich das gerne in Kauf.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Mai 2010)

ullertom schrieb:


> ja warum nicht, ich finde cube baut geile Bikes!!! mit fregl war ich heute auf Tour!!!
> ich gehe davon aus, das es gefällt?
> 
> fregl, hat mich ja erst zum Ellsworth gebracht, es stand nämlich bei seinem Händler als Euro-Messebike im Shop, da hatte ich mich auch schon verliebt,



Klaro ist das cube schön! warum würde ich sonst 2 und die anderen hier alle cubes fahren?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Mai 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> weder noch, fahre am liebsten bei Regen, macht mir mehr Spass und erfordert mehr Kontrolle, zudem hat man immer freie Fahrt und braucht auf niemanden Rücksicht zu nehmen. Danach ist man zwar komplett durchnässt und verdreckt, aber für den Spass nehme ich das gerne in Kauf.



Soll ja auch leute geben, die auf schmerzen stehen?!  Sorry, nicht ernstnehmen, darfst mich virtuell schlagen 

Aber ganz so wie du das beschreibst is dat hier irgebdwie nicht?! beim größten mistwetter trifft man an den unerwartesten stellen auf leute..mal n seispiel..vor andertalb jahren war hier sturm, wir waren unterwegs.. Schnee, hagel, wind, regen, alles dabei und unterwegs kamen uns eine gruppe und ein hundebesitzer, der aufs schlechte wetter und die damit verbundenen gefahren (er selbst war ja nicht betroffen, neeein ) hingewießen oder bei nebel mit u 1m sicht hatten wir so schiss, weil überall im wald mal nen radfahrer, mal nen wanderer, oder sonstwas um die ecke kam..


----------



## Stefan72 (22. Mai 2010)

Am schönsten sind die Cubes bei Sonnenschein :





Noch besser


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Mai 2010)

cubes sind bei jedem wetter schön !!  schöne pfingsten  noch ... die kati p.s @spuri : .... sach du ma schön deine meinung ... find´ich gut


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Mai 2010)

.....


----------



## beuze1 (23. Mai 2010)

*die Sonne ist jetzt auch am See angekommen..
also raus ins grüne..

















eigentlich wollte ich noch ne Runde schwimmen




hatte dann aber doch Angst, angebissen zu werden
(so ohne Hose)


*


----------



## PeterR (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Gestern bin ich richtig erschrocken!!!

Bin auf einer kleinen Tour und, wie soll ich's erklären, auf einmal am Himmel ein gleißend helles Licht!!!
Ich hab sofort unter einem Dach Schutz gesucht und abgewartet. Als sich dann auch noch der Himmel bläulich verfärbt hat, war die Panik perfekt.

WAS  IST  DAS???

Aber dann ist es mir wieder eingefallen. Seinerzeit war da was. Das nannte sich Sonnenschein und schönes Wetter.
Das musste es sein. Und dann bin ich zunächst vorsichtig, aber dann doch erleichtert weitergefahren... 







Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comedian (23. Mai 2010)

Cube Ltd Race 2010 in 20Zoll


----------



## barbarissima (23. Mai 2010)

*Ja Beuze, da bist du ja wieder! Habe schon gedacht, du hast dich auf Indoorsport verlegt* 

 

 



*@PeterR: 

*


----------



## linkespurfahrer (23. Mai 2010)

Comedian schrieb:


> Cube Ltd Race 2010 in 20Zoll



Schickes Rad! Dass Cube aber an einem Bike fÃ¼r 1100â¬ eine Deore Kurbel verbaut ist schon ein RÃ¼ckschritt. Kleiner Tipp: FÃ¼r nicht mal 20â¬ kannst Du dass mittlere Stahl-Kettenblatt gegen ein XT-ALU-Kettenblatt tauschen und sparst fast 50 Gramm. Denn das mittlere KB aus Stahl ist sogar 8 Gramm schwerer als das groÃe aus ALU!
Mit mittlerem XT-KB:



Vergleich groÃes und mittleres Deore KB: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/630507 und http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/630506

Beim kleinen sind noch mal knapp 20 Gramm drin. Am besten, wenn der erste Kettenwechsel nach ca. 2500km ansteht, dann bist Du fÃ¼r wenig Geld fast auf SLX Niveau (SLX-Kurbel so knapp unter 900 Gramm und Deore Kurbel dann so um 940 Gramm). 

Ansonsten herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunsch zum LTD Race.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe von Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (23. Mai 2010)

*

 Heute bei sommerlichen Temperaturen mal wieder die heimischen Wälder in Angriff genommen 

 *


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Mai 2010)

*endlich sonne pur...*


*Waren mit unserem tandem unterwegs...ich weiß gehört nicht hier her *



*Dann ein ersatz Bild: 




*


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Mai 2010)

..warum haben die alle zu kleine höschen an ???????


----------



## beuze1 (23. Mai 2010)

*Bilder-Polizei..*






@Ostwandlager
*Wirklich: voll für'n Arsch, ey..*


----------



## clemestino (23. Mai 2010)

Kleine Tour auf den Königstuhl. Was ein geniales Wetter. Leider keine Fotos von Unterwegs. Nur vom Resultat!


----------



## beuze1 (23. Mai 2010)

*ach ja,
gefahren wurde heute natürlich auch..

erstmal hoch..




ganz schön Warm..




da gings richtig runter, leider auf dem Bild nicht zu erkennen




das Tagesziel..




die Zundelbacher Linde


*


----------



## Büüche (23. Mai 2010)

@ clemestino

wann hast du das foto von meinem stereo gemacht?
Ich kann schwören meins sah heute auch so aus 

@ trek

wiso zu klein, du meinst zu groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason86 (23. Mai 2010)

So, heute waren wir zu fünft bei 25Grad unterwegs!  
War super! 
Ein paar schöne Trails durften natürlich auch nicht fehlen! 



























Pause am Kletterwald






Aussicht!!!


----------



## Sgt.Green (23. Mai 2010)

Hat das Muddy Board vom neuen Stereo eigentlich noch irgendeinen sinn
Bei meinem 08er hab ich´s trotz Schlauch um die Kolbenstange dranngelassen, weil dann der pp-Hebel und die Lager nicht mehr total im Siff stehen.
Aber bei dem neuen ist allerhöchstens die Optik besser und man hat halt Carbon 

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## dusi__ (23. Mai 2010)

Jason86 schrieb:


> Pause am Kletterwald



haha, da wollte mein ltd auch mal klettern gehen , hat sich sogar nen helm aufgesetzt


----------



## MilkyWayne (23. Mai 2010)

hmm leute ich hab grad ne idee mein rad etwas aufzurüsten wenn ich schon krank bin.. kennt jemand ne felge die auf/etwas über dem niveau der felge im xrc 180 ist, auch mit 2,4er FA klarkommt und gold ist?

würde da gerne ein paar neue akzente setzen  und bitte sagt nicht sowas wie "ihh das schaut doch nichts aus" ich hab da ein schönes gesamtkonzept im kopf


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Mai 2010)

du mit deinne projekten ...
ich werde dir keine güldene felge empfehlen...sorry, aber das geht ausser beim eisdiele fahren aus meiner sicht goar net


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Mai 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> haha, da wollte mein ltd auch mal klettern
> gehen , hat sich sogar nen helm aufgesetzt


Schaut gut aus, mit oder ohne Helm - den Trinkihalter finde ich besonders toll....auch/ gerade an der Stelle 



Somnus schrieb:


> Seine genauen Worte waren: "Hey, das *erste *Cube, das richtig scharf aussieht! Wo ist da denn dein Problem?


 Bei 551 Seiten (alter thread) + 150 Seiten = ca. 2378 Cubes ist genau da mein Problem...hiesse nämlich übersetzt 2377 vor dem Einen sind ****** aber wie gesagt, 
lassen wir´s dieses mal wirklich gut sein....aber beim nächsten Mal raste ich bestimmt so richtig aus  falls ich mal wieder zu viel zwischen den Zeilen lesen sollte 

Ich beneide Euch um die tollen Ausritte (samt Fotos) heute - bin erst am Abend wieder zu Hause gewesen....und nach dem Hunde-Abfall-Vorfall von Vorgestern kam "Der Schwarze" zur Strafe in die "Wasch-Box" 



Mehr war heute leider nicht drin - aber dafür ist er nun wieder schick & sauber für die baldige Erstinspektion.....

@ Ostwandlager - Ersatzbilder können manchmal schöner sein, als das Original 
@ kati - von wem habe ich das wohl


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Mai 2010)

.... @spuri: .. psssstttttttttt....


----------



## MilkyWayne (23. Mai 2010)

hmm ich dacht eig eher an ein goldgelb.. die schrauben gleichgefärbt und dazu nen raceface atlas lenker.... fände ich eigentlich recht nett... gegenvorschläge sind herzlich willkommen ^^

achja by the way.. bekommt man eig die beschriftungen am eloxierten rahmen (müssten ja gestempelt sein) mit verdünnung weg?


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben das Wetter natürlich auch genutzt .

Die Tour hat uns von Eschenhahn bis nach Rüdesheim geführt. Diesmal dabei mein Ex-Arbeitskollege Sven aus Dortmund.




Und natürlich meine holde Gattin.




zunächst über feinste Trails nach Taunusstein, via Eiserne Hand und Hohe Wurzel auf den Taunus Hauptkamm.

Links oder Rechts ? Rechts rum ist richtig, Richtung Kalte Herberge und Stephanshausen.




Am Ortsausgang Stephanshausen einen echt genialen Singletrail gefunden, der war echt Mega.




Auf alle Fälle sind die Rheingauer ein gläubiges Völkchen. Hier hätte Beuze alle 5 Meter Andacht halten können.




Ein "heiliges" Bild. Von Mönchen aufgenommen (und die waren echt nett).




Hier sind wir schon im Rheingau an der Abtei Hildegard.




Ziel erreicht: Das Niederwalddenkmal bei Rüdesheim




Und den Ausblick auf den Rhein geniesen.








Zurück ging es aber dann mit dem Zug. Nach diverse Riesling Schöppsche, war die Lust zu fahren nicht mehr so vorhanden.




__________________
Zwischen Singletrail-Action und Altstadt-Flair. Das 24h MTB Rennen in  Idstein / Taunus am 28/29. August 2010.
http://www.idstein24.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube42 (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen 
habe das Wetter mal ausgenutzt und an der Zeche Zollverein vorbeigekommen,dabei ist mir diese nette Frau ins Rad gelaufen
habe leider nicht nach der Tel Nr gefragt vielleicht kennt Sie ja jemand,kommt aus Essen
Lg
Chris


----------



## MilkyWayne (23. Mai 2010)

... sie konte bei DEM REACTION einfach nicht wiederstehen 


Edit: hab die SUN MTX S-Type gefunden, sowie die sun single Track gold (zweitere wären aufgrund ihrer 590 gramm evtl eher interessant als die über 700 der ersteren..). trotzdem nicht gerade leicht....


----------



## Unze77 (23. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> du mit deinne projekten ...
> ich werde dir keine güldene felge empfehlen...sorry, aber das geht ausser beim eisdiele fahren aus meiner sicht goar net



Ist noch nicht lange her, da hast du hier ständig mit deinem Projekt gepost...

Und du willst sein Bike doch nicht kaufen oder? Ich denke mal es soll ihm gefallen und nicht dir. Immer diese selbsternanten Designgurus


----------



## Cube42 (23. Mai 2010)

und ich dachte Sie findet mich toll und nicht mein Fahrrad


----------



## barbarissima (23. Mai 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hmm leute ich hab grad ne idee mein rad etwas aufzurüsten wenn ich schon krank bin.. kennt jemand ne felge die auf/etwas über dem niveau der felge im xrc 180 ist, auch mit 2,4er FA klarkommt und gold ist?
> 
> würde da gerne ein paar neue akzente setzen  und bitte sagt nicht sowas wie "ihh das schaut doch nichts aus" ich hab da ein schönes gesamtkonzept im kopf


 
Gülden? Da fallen mir doch gleich diese Laufräder ein  Die müssten bei einem schwarzen Rad richtig gut rüber kommen


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Mai 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Ist noch nicht lange her, da hast du hier ständig mit deinem Projekt gepost...
> 
> Und du willst sein Bike doch nicht kaufen oder? Ich denke mal es soll ihm gefallen und nicht dir. Immer diese selbsternanten Designgurus



na und? ich habe mein projhekt ja wohl vorgstellt, aufgezogen und vollendet, odser nich?! Der gute Eck (nimms mir nicht übel, ist auch in keinster weiße bös gemeint, oder negativ, oder was auch immer) plant jetzt das...mh 3., 4.? Daher der erste satz.. (nochmals: weder böse, noch verspottent, noch sonstwie gemeint, ok eck??)

Und falls du lesen kannst, schrieb ich "aus meiner sicht"...das heißt ich wollt ihm lediglich sagen, wie ich das finde..schließlich hat er jha bei allen anderen dingen auch immer um meinung gebeten..verzeihung an dieser stelle für meine törichtkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Gülden? Da fallen mir doch gleich diese Laufräder ein  Die müssten bei einem schwarzen Rad richtig gut rüber kommen



die sind wohl schön  ...dezentes gold..daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht

Edith_..: Was wurde eigtl. aus deiner idee mit den streifen + rot/grün/orange/...?!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Mai 2010)

Cube42 schrieb:


> und ich dachte Sie findet mich toll und nicht mein Fahrrad


Dann hätte sie doch nach deiner Telefonnummer gefragt


----------



## Cube42 (23. Mai 2010)

stimmt Sie hat auch nicht gefragtaber das ging alles so schnell
ich könnte ,ir in den arsch beißen komm aber leider nicht dran


----------



## ghia (23. Mai 2010)

Hi leute,

Heute ne richtig schöne Tour zum Wannsee nach Berlin, danach noch schön duch Potsdam... und dann, bei km 80 dass 





Ein Knall, ein Lautes Zischen, dann wars auch schon vorbei.
Den nächsten den ich erwische der ne Flasche auf dem Radweg zedeppert schieb ich die Scherben sonst wo hin.

Naja... trotzdem: tolle Fotos von euch (besonders von Ostwandlager)


----------



## MilkyWayne (23. Mai 2010)

stimmt andi.. ich hab schon mehrere sachen "vorgehabt" eig wars nur eine idee ^^ jetzt schauts aber so aus dass mal ein paar euronen einfliegen, weshalb ich überhaupt erst in diese richtung denke 

hmm joa dezentes gold wäre vielleicht auch eine idee, leider liegt der easton haven dann doch "leicht" außerhalb meines budgets  wenn man sich den preis der sun felgen anschaut... liegt der dann doch "Etwas" niedriger... mal sehen...

ich habe nur die bilder im kopf, wie kinshman damals mein jetziges ams aufgebaut hatte.. goldener lrs goldener lenker.. sah wirklich sehr nett aus und vorallem individuell...

meint ihr die sun singletrack wären rein technisch fahrbar? mit 2,4 er FA's ? finde nichts über die maulbreite.. nur die gesamtbreite von 31mm....

bin natürlich für alternativen offen


----------



## ghia (23. Mai 2010)

@Eck1992 wenn die Sun´s 31mm außen haben werden die wohl max. 29mm innen haben (wie meine CrossRides) und da is bei 2,25" schluss, jedefalls offiziell. Hatte auch Schon Fat Alberts auf 31mm breiten felgen, allerdings mit Bremmsflanke. Das ging echt Problemlos. Außer beim Reifen aufziehen


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Mai 2010)

woah...hey im ernst. bevor du dir IRGENDWAS da rein bastelst, pimp sinnvoll. es sollte nicht soo schwer sein besser zu sein als deine jetzigen felgen, aber die beiden kommen nicht wirklich, also technisch gesehen, besser. N gscheider LRS kost leider geld...vll. ja zu viel geld. aber bevor du jetzt irgendwas anschaffst, so nachdem motto hauptsache,..blaa; würd ich doch tendenziell über "sinnvollere" dinge nachdenken. was isn mit deinen streifen, deinem schaltwerk, deiner kurbel, .... ich denke bei solchen sachen findest doch auch gescheite sachen, die noch dazu in deinem rahmen liegen.  Btw: son streifen uffm rädl ist 100 mal individueller als goldene singletracks..

@ghia: what? 29mm innen sollen nicht genügen?! meine mavic sind 30, und das ist schon mit eine der breitsten aufm markt. die gehen übrigens offiziell von 2.3 bis 2.5. Irgendwie macht einer von uns nenn fehler?!

Edit: sind im übrigen 729ger felgen., und die haben nicht 30, sondern 29. zugelassen von 2.3 bis 3.0 ....der reifen bzw. schlauf bekommt da übrogens ein riiiiiiesen volumen


----------



## MilkyWayne (23. Mai 2010)

ok andi du hast recht.. da hat mich wohl der individualismus getrieben 

wenn ich denn einen streifen mache dann werd ich mit verdünnung ALLES runtermachen und mir dann die Cube schriftzüge in schwarz hochglanz draufmachen und nen roten dünnen streifen übers radl ziehn... mal schauen wies ausschauen wird... vielleicht noch nen roten lenker... wir werden sehen  ich dachte halt über die felgen etwas farbe ins spiel bringen zu können... naja ok dann erstmal so


----------



## linkespurfahrer (23. Mai 2010)

ghia schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> 
> Heute ne richtig schöne Tour zum Wannsee nach Berlin, danach noch schön duch Potsdam... und dann, bei km 80 dass
> 
> ...



So was ist echt zum :kotz: . Die Doofen sterben nicht aus. Hatte sowas auch mal vor ein paar Jahren. 

Und 2006 gab es diesen Übeltäter (die andere Hälfte fand ich später im Schlauch, war etwa 5cm lang und 2 cm breit):





der mir diesen fast neuwertigen Reifen zerstört hat (ging durch den Reifen in den Schlauch, mit Flicken war da nix mehr, zudem hätte es sonst eine große Unwucht gegeben, passierte gerade in einer Zeit, wo mein Geld eh knapp war):





Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## Cube42 (24. Mai 2010)

ja musste heute auch einen neuen schlauch nehmen war ein schönes teil drin gestern auch einen plattfuß gehabt glaube ich habe die große serie gezogen
aber noch was lustiges mein schwager meint cube hätte den ruf 2t klassige bikes herzustellen
er fährt 2000 km in drei jahren,habe ich dieses jahr schon gemacht,also nur mit dem kopf genickt und mir meinen teil gedacht
der fährt auch einen alpencross und findet sich toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube42 (24. Mai 2010)

ich meinte mit alpencross fahren nur planen und allen erzählen was man vorhat aber immer nur ne feierabendrunde von 30 km hinkriegen


----------



## Steffke (24. Mai 2010)

Was soll man dazu nun sagen? "Mensch, du hast aber nen dummen Schwager! Höhö!"?
Weiß nicht, halt wenig von Lästereien und Schwanzlängenvergleichen, aber wenns dir Spaß bringt..


----------



## Cube42 (24. Mai 2010)

nein will nicht lästern fand nur die aussage über cube daneben


----------



## MilkyWayne (24. Mai 2010)

und andi.. ich find so schlecht schauen die goldenen felgen an GENAU MEINEM bike garnicht aus


siehe hier: (bildrechte by kinshman) Der Beweis

bringt mich immernoch ins grübeln.. außerdem würde ich die felgen dann mit meinem FA nicht überlasten (wie ichs ja bei den aktuellen ziemlich deutlich tue).. trotzdem bekomm ich sie nicht von der felge gerupft


----------



## Vicente (24. Mai 2010)

Dann zeig ich mein Cube auch mal her - noch originales Cube LTD Race 2010. Einzige Änderung sind bisher die Pedale und die GPS Halterung


----------



## KayOs (24. Mai 2010)

frei und schönes wetter so macht das spaß


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Mai 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> und andi.. ich find so schlecht schauen die goldenen felgen an GENAU MEINEM bike garnicht aus
> 
> 
> siehe hier: (bildrechte by kinshman) Der Beweis
> ...



ich hab nen roten lenker an nem grünen bike...die misten kommen da ins... naja, es gefällt jedenfalls nicht jedem. im endeffekt musst du wisssen, was du machen willst 

aber von technischer sicht her..also über deinen FA brauchst dir keine sorgen machen. - du kannst ihn nicht mit sehr niedrigem druck fahren, und er baut halt hoch, das wars aber schon. ich bin die mary doch auch weit übern jahr auf dem crossmax lrs gefahren..der hat sagenhafte 19mm innenweite - insofern


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich hab nen roten lenker an nem grünen bike ...



Andi und Eck: Gibt es dann auch Bilder zu den Design, Felgen und Projektdiskussionen hier im Bilder Thread ?

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MilkyWayne (24. Mai 2010)

na klar gibts dazu bilder  ganz sicher sogar.. sobald auch nur das erste teil hierher kommt... gibts bilder

hab nen schönen RF deus lenker in gold gefunden... nette optik, 680mm und dazu auch noch ein nettes gewicht... passt
hab mittlerweile ein paar parts zusammen jetzt fehlt nurnoch etwas für meine felgen-aktion...

joa @ andi dank meinen 58kg kann ich sie problemlos mit 1,8 bar fahren 

soo ich melde mich sobalds was neues gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Mai 2010)

jaha..aber ich fahr 1,5  - und das ohnr rutschen des reifens! das wär aufn crossmax nicht denkbar gewesen...da warns dann auch immer so 1,8-2 bar, damit er nicht ganz so rumrutscht..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Mai 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Andi und Eck: Gibt es dann auch Bilder zu den Design, Felgen und Projektdiskussionen hier im Bilder Thread?


 Vorschlag & Aufforderung zugleich  - wie diplomatisch 



KayOs schrieb:


> frei und schönes wetter so macht das spaß


Ja genau -11:45 Uhr waren wir wieder zu Hause, seit 12:05 Uhr regnet es die hier schon erwähnten "Bindfäden"...das macht auch Spaß  jetzt aus dem Fenster zu sehen...
Vormittag im Oderbruch....Hochwasser hält sich noch in Grenzen...



...aber die Wiesen sind hier & da schon etwas nass geworden...



...aber die neuen Deiche werden sicher das Hinterland schön Grün bleiben lassen..(Blick vom Deich ins Oderbruch)



...die "Erhebung" am Horizont ist der sog. "Reitweiner Sporn" - im 2. WK ein sehr Geschichtsträchtiger Ort für den letzten Sturm auf Berlin...siehe auch hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reitwein#Zweiter_Weltkrieg








...noch ein "Frühaufsteher" 



....nach dem kurzem Solo-Abstecher... den "Rest" der Bande wieder eingeholt...







Und (wie schon gesagt) keine Minute zu spät wieder den Heimweg angetreten....



LG Spuri - der "Scherbenmacher" hasst  ...ärgerliche Sache das


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Mai 2010)

...deine frau setzt ja mit den füssen auf ...hihi ---- duckundweg ....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...deine frau setzt ja mit den füssen auf ...


Machen wir das nicht Alle irgendwie - mit den Füssen auf die Pedale 
oder eben nach dem Anhalten auf die geliebte Heimaterde.....
Einen schönen Gruß  soll ich noch an Dich (und potentielle weitere Geometrie-Experten) senden. Zitat meiner Frau: "Es interessiert mich nicht!" 
Ja, so ist es eben wenn man frisch  in sein neues Cube ist...
Und ich finde auch es steht ihr viel Besser, als das alte Damen-Rad...und mit derartigen "Kleinigkeiten" wie "Sattelüberhöhung" geben wir uns nicht länger ab! Ihr tut nix weh - Sie fühlt sich pudelwohl....
Und wenn Du weiter hier lästerst - dann fordere ich irgendwann ein 


LG Spuri


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Mai 2010)

schnucki , bin zum duell bereit !!!!!!    sieht halt lustig aus , auf nem mtb , mit den füssen - noch dazu mit der ganzen sohle - aufzukommen ... und : mecker ´ma net über die geo beauftragte - wem haste denn dein passendes räppchen zu verdanken ..hmmmm????!!!! liebe grüsse - auch an die frau in der rosa jacke - hihi - die kati


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...mecker ´ma net über die geo beauftragte - wem haste denn dein passendes räppchen zu verdanken ..hmmmm????!!!!








Dann ziehe ich die Aufforderung zum Duell mal flux zurück...
Außerdem finde ich den Piekser gerade nicht schnell genug.
Grüße zurück...und in 2-3 Jahren steigt die Frau in der rosa Jacke vielleicht auch auf 18" Zoll um....aber bis dahin reitet sie MTB mit 20", weil es einfach zu schade für den Sperrmüll ist  und ich froh war, es weiter in der Familie haben zu können - war ja auch u.a. Bestandteil des Kompromisses, so das ich letztlich "Den Schwarzen" bekam....und so oft wie ich - fährt sie nicht ihre rosa Jacke spazieren  Und wirklich "schweres Gelände" oder "rasante Trails" wird sie auch nicht unbedingt beackern....von daher ist es gut so - Basta!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (24. Mai 2010)

Sehr gut, Spuri ist noch ned abgesoffen...

Was für ein Traumtag heute: Sonne und 25 Grad 
IBK - Kreither Alm - Tefelser Berg - Telfes im Stubaital und über die Wiesen retour. Reinstes Genussbiken bei diesem Wetter.

Aha - ein neues Verkehrszeichen.










Abfahrt ins Stubaital


----------



## dommermuth (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
hier zwei Bilder von meiner Pfingstmontag runde.


----------



## MilkyWayne (24. Mai 2010)

@nen: also wenn ich ehrlich bin ist das so ziemlich das erste bike an dem ich sage, dass selbst die hörnchen gut ausschauen... und nein ich werde das nicht zurücknehmen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Mai 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> @nen: also wenn ich ehrlich bin ist das so ziemlich das erste bike an dem ich sage, dass selbst die hörnchen gut ausschauen... und nein ich werde das nicht zurücknehmen


Ach ja, so ziemlich das erste.....mhmm - das lässt ja dann ein wenig was offen   und zurück zu nehmen gibt es ja nun überhaupt nix - sieht nämlich in der Tat ganz  aus. 
Und Eck - ehrlich sein sollten wir hier doch hoffentlich Alle  
Für eine offene  ist das Forum ja u. a. da - nur bitte nicht immer wieder den gleichen kalten Kaffee aufwärmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....ups, ich muss schnell weg meinen Piekser suchen


----------



## MilkyWayne (24. Mai 2010)

ja ich sagte absichtlich "so ziemlich"  will nicht von vornherein sagen dass es das absolut erste war und spuri.. dein würfel schaut auch genial aus  jetzt kommen dann noch iwann andre pedale und dann ists vollbracht

und nein wir wühlen nichts wieder auf :-X


----------



## mzaskar (24. Mai 2010)

Leider passte das Bike nicht mehr aufs Bild 





Weile gerade in der Ferne .... Aber wenn es klappt gibt es einen kleinen Film 

irgendwann wenn ich dann zurück bin


----------



## Halfstep (24. Mai 2010)

heute auch unterwegs gewesen:


----------



## MilkyWayne (24. Mai 2010)

sehr sehr nett (vorallem auch was die modifikationen alla kurbel und schaltwerk angeht  )


----------



## NB-Kalle (24. Mai 2010)

moinsen!
bin neu im forum und seit 5 tagen stolzer cube besitzer!
nach 5 jahren asphalt endlich wieder durch den wald heizen!
auf dem bild war es grade mal zarte 2 stunden aus dem karton
lg kalle


----------



## MilkyWayne (24. Mai 2010)

sehr nett, willkommen im cube-lager 

Viel spaß mit deinem neuen hobel und immer fleißig bilder mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NB-Kalle (24. Mai 2010)

vielen dank! werd ich haben & nichts leichter als das!


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. Mai 2010)

so, mein kumpel hat nach feinster partlist abstimmung  im winter und jetz ewigen lieferzeiten endlich sein stereo aufgerüstet:

Lenker: Race Face Atlas 780mm
Vorbau: Sixpack Raptor 45mm wood
Griffe: XLC wood

noch nicht auf den fotos, aber mittlerweile auch schon dran:
Pedale: UMF FR Pro
Seatpost: Kindshock i900











auf dem plan steht noch ne RS Lyrik und ne kettenführung, dann is so gut wie fertig das traum-lightdownhill-freeride-enduro-allmountain bike


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Mai 2010)

schön - aber ist der vorbau braun ???? wirkt seltsam . ausserdem sehen bilder mit unten stehenden sätteln(ich denke mal , er ist zuletzt ´nen downhill gefahren ..) immer seltsam aus ... farbe is - nach wie vor - hammer !!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Mai 2010)

juhuu noch ein "richtiges" stereo!

sind da immer noch die ersten reifen drauf? mehr fahren jungs
Der vorbau wäre mir (!) übrigens nen tick zu porno  -  wobei.....eigentlich isser doch soo kuhl. ichfind ihn dochh top


----------



## Halfstep (24. Mai 2010)

und noch zwei von heute:


----------



## fatz (24. Mai 2010)

@bogl
fescher hobel!
was ist das fuer eine gabel? pike?


----------



## derAndre (24. Mai 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> auf dem plan steht noch ne RS Lyrik und ne kettenführung, dann is so gut wie fertig das traum-lightdownhill-freeride-enduro-allmountain bike



Schönes Bike. Bei den verbauten Parts und dem daraus resultierenden Einsatzgebiet, würde ich Felgen noch vor der Gabel tauschen. Die sind einfach zu schmal und zu weich. Die Naben sind ok aber der Felgenring ist ein Mist. Immer wenn es "zur Sache" hab ich Sorge das mir die Dinger um die Ohren fliegen. Kettenführung kommt bei mir auch noch drann, auch wenn die Kette nur bei sehr extremen Abfahrten fliegen geht (und dann hüpft sie meisten aufs kleine Blatt und bleibt dort).

Achja, Lenkerstopfen rein! Spätestens wenn Du die erste perforierte Bauchdecke gesehen hast, baust nie wieder ein Bike ohne ;-)

@halftstep: Wie zufrieden bist Du mit der Kindshock? Ich hätte auch so gerne eine aber den remote brauch ich nicht (auch wenn alle dazu raten...)


----------



## PeterR (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Heute auf dem Weg zum "Heiligen Berg", das Kloster Andechs.
Hier am Weßlinger See.
War eine 80 km Runde.





Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Jone1973 (24. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen !

Ich verfolge diesen Thread schon seit ein paar Wochen und bin sehr begeistert von den tollen Bildern, jedoch nicht nur von den Bikes sondern auch von der teils geilen Landschaft. Hut ab !

War heute selbst auch mal wieder auf Tour. Da meine Freundin heute mitgefahren ist, war's nicht unbedingt die ganz große sportliche Herausforderung, sondern eher ein gemütlicher Flachlandausflug mit Zwischenstation in der Esidiele.

Das geilste daran (neben dem Erdbeerbecher): Vor der Eisdiele steht ein Brunnen, an dem neben uns auch einige andere ihre Räder abgestellt hatten. Mein Cube muss dabei etwas Interesse geweckt haben, da es sich zwei Typen etwas näher angesehen haben. Ein dritter hat später noch etwas länger davor gestanden, bis wir dann auch weiter fahren wollten. Sein Kompliment für mein Bike war unerwartet, aber gerne gehört. 

Scheinbar fällt man mit sowas auf. 

Schönen Abend noch,
Jochen

P.S.: Kann mir jemand verraten, wie man die Bilder groß in den Post bekommt ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesi991 (24. Mai 2010)

*uploadfehler*


----------



## KIoJo (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe seit einer woche ein cube attention 
und wenn ich da eine weile mit fahre färbt sich das öl von der federgabel grün... (ganz komisch)
kann man dagegen was machen?

MfG
KIoJo


----------



## MilkyWayne (24. Mai 2010)

hmm morgen werde ich erfahren wie lang ich verzichten muss... wenns 3wochen + sind werde ich möglichst schnell ein paar teile bestellen (muss die laufräder zum zentrieren zu nem bekannten geben, z.b.) dann ist der ausfall nur halb so schlimm


----------



## wiesi991 (24. Mai 2010)

so nachdem ich nicht biken darf hat mein cube samt cousin kellerarrest bekommen:


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. Mai 2010)

hui, dank an alle.

also wir kommen grad von bikepark b-mais heim, des bike hält EINIGES aus, wir sind sogar die downhill runter und da war nix ausser ein platten bei mir am ams. (fotos sind gleich im action thread)

- zum vorbau: der is holz, deswegen ja so übel porno 
- warum sehen bikes mit sattel unten komisch aus ? 
- kette is so derbe nervig im bikepark, is nimmer feierlich ...

so dann noch zu meinem bike, hab keine "schönen" fotos, weils immer nur ganz kurz sauber bleibt ^^






hat sich auch einiges getan übern winter: flatpedale, joplin seatpost und the one bremsen.  auf der wunschliste steht noch mehr ^^

bin im park nen alten freerider mit 170mm von nem kumpel gefahren und muss sagen dass ich mit meinem all mountain schneller bin, muss zwar mehr arbeiten ziehen und schlucken, aber ich bin irgendwie trotzdem flinker und agiler


----------



## MilkyWayne (25. Mai 2010)

soo gute neuigkeiten.. doch nicht angebrochen... hab da nur ne leichte erhellung aufm röntgenbild (tjoa hab scheinbar nen besondren knochen )

also hats nur ein band gerissen/angerissen/überdehnt --> 6 wochen aircast... was meint ihr wann darf ich wieder auf den bock? (frag das ganze später auch mal meinen hausarzt)

jetzt heißts kohle fürs projekt zusammenkratzen und bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (25. Mai 2010)

Ein 2008er Cube Acid:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cube42 (25. Mai 2010)

ja mit steigendem Verkehrsaufkommen,sind Opfer leider nicht zu vermeiden


----------



## KayOs (25. Mai 2010)




----------



## KayOs (25. Mai 2010)

und jetzt muss ich wieder putzen...aber spaß machts halt trotzdem scheiss aufs wetter


----------



## MilkyWayne (25. Mai 2010)

@cube42: jaja dein reaction hat nun ne taube auf dem gewissen  

@kayos: jaaa sowas nenne ich artgerechte haltung


----------



## Halfstep (25. Mai 2010)

ich kann bis jetzt noch nichts negatives vermelden. hab sie aber auch erst für ne kurze zeit drin. 



derAndre schrieb:


> @halftstep: Wie zufrieden bist Du mit der Kindshock? Ich hätte auch so gerne eine aber den remote brauch ich nicht (auch wenn alle dazu raten...)


----------



## michelix (25. Mai 2010)

diese tage.......


----------



## Organspänder (25. Mai 2010)

@ Halfstep   Vorbild war ein Stealthbomber wa? Würde mir auch so gefallen TOP

Ein paar Bilder vom WE


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Mai 2010)

NB-Kalle schrieb:


> moinsen!
> bin neu im forum und seit 5 tagen stolzer cube besitzer!


Willkommen 


Halfstep schrieb:


> und noch zwei von heute...


konsequent schwarz  sieht stark aus.....


trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...ausserdem sehen bilder mit unten stehenden sätteln.....immer seltsam aus....


Nicht immer, aber immer öfter  Also in dem konkreten Fall wirkt es sogar auf mich etwas desinteressierten Sattelhöheneinsteller ein wenig befremdlich tief & dadurch optisch komisch....aber der Rest ist dafür um so geiler!
Holzvorbau  - scheint ja zu halten.....optisch 
Mein Rappe ist ja heute beim Tierarzt zur Erstuntersuchung...Scheibenwechsel vorn auf Schimano XT, Vorbau kürzer auf 90 cm + die übliche Inspektion sind nach den Erfahrungen der ersten 200 km besprochen...hoffe alles wird nun endlich ... 
Vielleicht hätte ich besser noch ´ne "Vogelabwehrkanone" anbauen lassen sollen


----------



## PeterR (25. Mai 2010)

*Ortsangaben gewünscht!​*

Hallo an alle!

Ich schau jeden Tag begeistert in diesen Thread und sehe sehr oft wunderschöne Landschaftsaufnahmen, wo ich mir sage, da würde ich vielleicht auch mal gerne hinfahren (Ortsabhängig, ich weiß  ):

Daher meine Bitte an Euch:

Schreibt doch bitte kurz dazu, wo diese tollen Bilder entstanden sind. Es muß ja kein Roman sein, auch keine EXIF-Daten, aber eine kurze Ortsangabe wäre toll!!!

Nette Grüße und weiter so!

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Mai 2010)

Fritzz im Süden


----------



## maggo86 (25. Mai 2010)

@michelix: deine bilder von der saarschleife sind toll!sag mal konntest du ohne problem hoch zur "Cloef" fahren,weil als wir das vor 3-4wochen machen wollten war jeder weg hoch unpassierbar....wohl noch auswirkungen wegen des sturms!...wenn es wieder geht würden wir näml am we auch in richtung saarschleife raddeln!


----------



## barbarissima (25. Mai 2010)

*Nachdem ich gestern stinkfaul war **

** musste heute mal wieder ein bisschen Bewegung sein. *
*So habe ich mich denn auf den Weg zur Bärgründlealpe gemacht **

** Die Tour wurde, je näher ich der Alpe kam immer schöner. Erst waren noch Heerscharen an Wanderern und Bikern unterwegs. Dieser Strom riss an der Giebelhütte jä ab (vermute mal, da gibt es leckeren Kuchen **

* ) *Ab da habe ich nur noch ein paar Wanderer getroffen. Dabei ist dieser Tourabschnitt um Längen schöner, als der Erste. Damit euch jetzt so richtig das Wasser im Mund zusammen läuft, habe ich euch natürlich auch ein paar Bilder mitgebracht 

*


----------



## MilkyWayne (25. Mai 2010)

Ô.o *sabber*


----------



## barbarissima (25. Mai 2010)

Na hoffentlich kommst du auch bald wieder aufs Bike zum Berge erklimmen


----------



## mzaskar (25. Mai 2010)

sehr schön die Gegend  auch sehr schöne Bilder 
Frage mich nur immer, wo ihr immer die Fotographen her habt


----------



## barbarissima (25. Mai 2010)

Es gibt Felsvorsprünge, Bänke, umgekippte Bäume und ab und an auch nette Wanderer oder auch Biker, die beim Fotografieren gerne mal aushelfen  Es sind aber ungefähr 1000 Bilder notwendig, um 10 schöne zu bekommen


----------



## Cube42 (25. Mai 2010)

hallo heute kleine runde rund um Duisburg gemacht,7km vor den 100 hatte ich die schnauze voll,verdammter Gegenwind.
Hat aber Spaß gemacht
lg
chris


----------



## Cube42 (25. Mai 2010)

Das ist im Landschatfspark Duisburg in einem alten Stahlwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (25. Mai 2010)

*...schöne bilder *



*Ich glaub ich kenne die foto bäume, die können sogar laufen und radeln *


----------



## fatz (25. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Frage mich nur immer, wo ihr immer die Fotographen her habt


was auch gut geht: gorillapod. damit mach der stuntzi seine bilder.


----------



## Vicente (25. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> was auch gut geht: gorillapod. damit mach der stuntzi seine bilder.



yep gorillapod ist top - wenig gewicht und hält die kamera an jedem baum und auf jedem stein!
http://joby.com/gorillapod/original


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Mai 2010)

@bärbel : neidfaktor 10 !!!!!!!


----------



## barbarissima (25. Mai 2010)

So weit kann das Allgäu von dir doch auch nicht weg sein, oder  Das wäre der ideale Spielplatz für dein Twilight


----------



## regenrohr (25. Mai 2010)

michelix schrieb:


>



In der Gegend kann man schön radl'n, auch wenn einige Wege für Fahrräder gesperrt sind...
Fährst du am 30.05. beim Marathon mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (25. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sehr schön die Gegend  auch sehr schöne Bilder
> Frage mich nur immer, wo ihr immer die Fotographen her habt


 


Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *...schöne bilder *
> 
> 
> 
> *Ich glaub ich kenne die foto bäume, die können sogar laufen und radeln *


 
*Und damit manche Herrschaften auch weiterhin munter rumorakeln können, hier noch ein Bild *


----------



## beuze1 (25. Mai 2010)

*ha die barbarissima,
tolle Bilder von Deiner Tour..
und Du sitzt ja gar nicht mehr soo geknickt..*

da kann ich natürlich nicht mithalten...
diesmal..
*am Höchsten*


----------



## barbarissima (25. Mai 2010)

*Die haben sich ja mal einen echt tollen Namen für ihren Berg einfallen lassen* 

PS: Mit der gerade Stütze sitzt es sich eindeutig angenehmer


----------



## mzaskar (26. Mai 2010)

Im Süden


----------



## mzaskar (26. Mai 2010)

doppelt ...


----------



## barbarissima (26. Mai 2010)

Da sieht´s aber sehr warm aus


----------



## Beorn (26. Mai 2010)

So, ein paar späte Bilder vom Montag:

Würfel im Blütenmeer :





Da muss man hoch (und nächstes Mal fahr ich irgendwie so, dass ich da runter komm, wobei die andere Seite vom Bollberg ist auch toll zum abfahren  )





Schee isses an d'r Zollernalb :





Besser nicht runterfallen, sondern den Weg drumrum nehmen (Mössinger Bergrutsch):


----------



## mzaskar (26. Mai 2010)

Mit dem Fritzzle bergab 


limitierte Bandbreiten und altes Laptop ...... mal sehen was noch geht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Mai 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ...*diesmal am höchsten...*


 
Könnte ja glatt hier in Brandenburg sein 


Habe den "Schwarzen" heute von der Inspektion abgeholt - und mich sofort zu ´ner kleinen Tour aufgemacht - um die vordere Bremsscheibe zu testen...hier sieht man schön die verschiedenen Scheibentypen 



Vorne Schimano....hinten die Formula...das "singen" ist endlich weg, nach dieser Erfahrung werde ich nächste Woche auch die hintere Scheibe wechseln....allerdings ist es schon ein großer Unterschied beim verzögern...Formula = laut + rauhes rubbeln...aber zupacken wie S***
Die Schimano ist dagegen weicher und leiser....bremst aber etwas "schwammig" - aber die Ruhe beim fahren ist mir wichtiger...
Ich hatte ja versprochen die Flut im Auge zu behalten... 



..also doch schon viel mehr als noch am Montag....da auf dem Hügel, der Grenzpfahl, ist sonst das Oderufer.... 



...an viele dieser Pfähle kommt man dennoch gut heran.... 



...allerdings verlieren manche Verkehrzeichen einfach an Bedeutung ..
wenn man genau hinsieht, erkennt man am Wasserlauf sogar noch die ehemalige Straße 




...hier geht dann aber wirklich gar nichts mehr - noch 30 cm Höher und das Schild ist gänzlich weg... 



...im Augenblick fahren überall Autos (Polizei, Feuerwehr, THW usw.) herum & die Deichläufer kreiseln die Gegend ab...man ist einfach nicht wie sonst (fast) Alleine in der Natur  ....die "Scheitelwelle" soll ja nun auch bald kommen, und höher sein, als bislang erwartet...werde bestimmt bald wieder mal nachschauen fahren - falls man noch kann 
Nur auf der polnischen Seite ist (zu Recht) noch mehr Aufruhr - die Ortschaften liegen tiefer & die Deiche sind nicht ganz so gut ausgebaut.


----------



## Organspänder (26. Mai 2010)

Artgerechte Halterung! 
Zuhause soll es ja auch nicht einfachnursorumstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Dominik (26. Mai 2010)




----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Mai 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Artgerechte Halterung!
> Zuhause soll es ja auch nicht einfachnursorumstehen


Diese LED?-Leisten sehen im ausgeschalteten Zustand noch ein wenig seltsam (störend) aus....aber im Modus "On" kommt Freude auf 
Ich bin nur nicht sicher...zu dem Grün des Bikes das blaue Licht....gibt es die LED`s auch in Grün  oder wenigstens in einer anderen "warmen" oder "neutraleren" Farbe. Vieleicht kann man ja mal rumprobieren - oder wolltest Du das kalte Blau aus irgendeinem bestimmten Grund? 
Für Idee und Umsetzung aber


----------



## barbarissima (26. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mit dem Fritzzle bergab
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schönes Filmchen 


Da möchte man am liebsten gleich das Bike verladen und gen Süden düsen


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Mai 2010)

@spuri : ...bin ab samstag in berlin (wildau) - siehts da etwa ähnlich aus ..`???? hoffe nicht .- hunde und bikes sollten nämlich möglichst nicht versinken ... schöne bilder !!! lg und gut`nacht , kati


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen  kleiner Gruss aus dem Süden 

Neuer Tag ..... neuer Spass 


leider muss ich den Film immer stark komprimieren


----------



## barbarissima (27. Mai 2010)

Da hast du dir aber eine sehr schöne Gegend rausgesucht zum biken  Das ist, als würden wir so ein kleines bisschen mit im Urlaub sein  

Könnte es jetzt bitte jeden Morgen zum Frühstück so ein Filmchen geben  (Und dazu bitte Kaffee, zwei Brötchen und ein weichgekochtes Ei  )


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Da hast du dir aber eine sehr schöne Gegend rausgesucht zum biken....


In der Tat  denn hier in der Umgebung geht zzt. irgendwie gar nix mehr.....alle meine "kleinen" Lieblingsstrecken sind derzeit besser mit dem Boot zu befahren als mit dem Bike 



..da so leicht Rechts gehalten geht sonst ein Feldweg lang...in mitten der Wiesen nach Lebus



...vor den Toren von Frankfurt (Oder) selbst - die sogenannten  "Oderwiesen" 



...in Frankfurt (Oder) - Promenade mit Blick zur Grenzbrücke....



..die Mauer ist sonst bestimmt 3 Meter hoch aus dem Wasser...ihr seht die Treppengeländer?...da ging es zu meiner "Bikewaschanlage" - falls ihr das Bild mit dem Flatterband noch im Kopf habt....waren da die Treppen 



Jetzt hilft da gerade noch so die erst kürzlich aufgezogene Spundwand...



Die "Verpflegungsstellen" igeln sich auch ein  aber ob die paar Säcke helfen 



Waren nun glaube ich genug "Wasser-Fotos", sorry dafür... bitte gerne wieder Berge, Sonne, Trails....
Nur eins schnell noch, fand ich schön: Motto hier "Frankfurt hilft Frankfurt" Die Nummernschilder verraten es - die sind aus dem "Großen" Frankfurt vom Main (F) an die Oder (FF) gekommen - danke Jungs/Mädels 




@kati - nur keine Sorge.....Berlin ist und bleibt trocken  (außer es regnet ;-) )


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> In der Tat  denn hier in der Umgebung geht zzt. irgendwie gar nix mehr.....alle meine "kleinen" Lieblingsstrecken sind derzeit besser mit dem Boot zu befahren als mit dem Bike



tretboot?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> tretboot?


 - der ist gut  Überlegenswerte Alternative, aber wenn, dann nur eins von Cube  sonst darf ich hier nicht mehr Posten 
Denke aber schon bald ist der Spuk wieder für Jahre vorbei... da lohnt die Anschaffung nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (27. Mai 2010)

Wolltest du uns nicht sowieso mit ein paar Fotos von dir im Paddelboot erfreuen


----------



## clemestino (27. Mai 2010)

kleine feierabdrunde aufn weißen stein. 
am steinbruch entlang und im regen heim!


----------



## Ostwandlager (27. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> In der Tat  denn hier in der Umgebung geht zzt. irgendwie gar nix mehr.....alle meine "kleinen" Lieblingsstrecken sind derzeit besser mit dem Boot zu befahren als mit dem Bike
> 
> *Spurhalter, du mußt jetzt durchhalten!
> *


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2010)

Ichschicke euch mal etwas Sonnenschein 





Mir geht es gut


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Mai 2010)

@spuri : ..bin beruhigt  danke für die pn !!! man hört sich , lg , bis dann - die kati


----------



## Schnuppel (27. Mai 2010)

Hallö,

auf dem Weg zur Tarscher Alm.









*Cube Bikes
*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Mai 2010)

so ruhig hier, alle am fahren 

mit dem Fritzzle auf dem Trail


----------



## elbtalcruiser (28. Mai 2010)

Wieder ein Supervideo , Die Musik stimmt auch !....wer ist das eigentlich ???


----------



## Bocacanosa (28. Mai 2010)

So hier jetzt mal Bilder von unseren Würfeln:

Links meins und rechts das von Frauchen am Rrenovierten Päards-Boa (Pferde-Brunnen/-Tränke):












Geiler Farbmix... ...oder?!?


----------



## barbarissima (28. Mai 2010)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Geiler Farbmix... ...oder?!?


 
Von sowas kann man Augenkrebs kriegen


----------



## Paramedicus (28. Mai 2010)

Der song in dem vid is von moby....Extreme ways...
@elbtalcruiser  Ich bin och aus dresden. Das schreit nach ner runde gemeinsam drehen...Was meinst?


----------



## barbarissima (28. Mai 2010)

*Nachdem sie für heute noch mal ordentliches Wetter angesagt haben, dachte ich mir, ich fahre mal ins Allgäu **

*
*Zunächst ging´s mal, wie das immer so ist, rauf auf den Berg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*



*

*Dann kam die Suche nach dem SingleTrail **

*

*Nö, oder **

*
*



*

*Schon besser **

*
*



*



*Und rechtzeitig, vor dem nächsten Anstieg, spuckt er einen wieder aus, der Trail *
*



*

*Unterwegs gab es außer jeder Menge Landschaft auch noch einige Kuriositäten zu sehen: Laufenten zum Beispiel **

*
*



*

*... oder Skulpturen *
*



*

*Die stehen da einfach so im Wald rum *
*



*

*...oder auf der Wiese*
*



*

*War eine schöne Tour. 

 *


----------



## elbtalcruiser (28. Mai 2010)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Der song in dem vid is von moby....Extreme ways...
> @elbtalcruiser  Ich bin och aus dresden. Das schreit nach ner runde gemeinsam drehen...Was meinst?


Danke für die Musikinfo !!! Ne Runde drehen immer gern , wohne in Trauchau ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wolltest du uns nicht sowieso mit ein paar Fotos von dir im Paddelboot erfreuen


Nein, die wolltet Ihr sehen  aber ich wollte sie Euch nie zeigen 
Außerdem ist die "Holzlieferung" ja nicht angekommen 


Schnuppel schrieb:


> Hallö,auf dem Weg zur Tarscher Alm


Klasse Fotos - Schnuppel, beim Ersten dachte ich ganz kurz, Du hast Dich mit mzaskar getroffen  dem Dank für Sonnenschein & Videos hier gebührt 


barbarissima schrieb:


> Von sowas kann man Augenkrebs kriegen


Ach was - nur das grün an den Bildrändern ist etwas übertrieben  der Rest ist doch beschaulich...
Im Ernst - wieder schöne Bilder & gar kein Wasser  - in das "Entenbild" hat sich meine Frau sofort 

@ostwandlager - Ich gebe mir Mühe, aber es ist nicht einfach....nur das Wetter hat ein Einsehen & macht es mir etwas leichter


----------



## barbarissima (28. Mai 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Im Ernst - wieder schöne Bilder & gar kein Wasser  - in das "Entenbild" hat sich meine Frau sofort


 
Die Enten gehen ab wie Schmidts Katze  Hätte am liebsten gleich eine mitgenommen


----------



## beuze1 (28. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *... oder Skulpturen *



*bist Du da auch vorbeigekommen*


> Neun Skulpturen aus Stein, Holz und Metall und zwölf Textstelen warten darauf, entdeckt zu werden. Hier spielen Kunst und Natur zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (28. Mai 2010)

*Ja klar  Aus dem Augenwinkel habe ich´s gesehen, als ich mich den Weg hochgequält habe *


----------



## mzaskar (29. Mai 2010)

Bushtour


----------



## barbarissima (29. Mai 2010)

Mann o Mann  Das hatte sehr großen Unterhaltungswert  

Schade, dass du den Film so stark komprimieren musstest, sonst hätte man den Untergrund besser sehen können. Wirst uns alle mal zu einem Filmabend einladen müssen, wenn du wieder im Lande bist


----------



## MilkyWayne (29. Mai 2010)

@mzaskar: aua ist kein offizieller kampfschrei ^^

trotzdem wirklich schönes video.. würde gern tauschen ^^


----------



## mzaskar (29. Mai 2010)

war froh mit den Schützern, langen Handschuhen und langem Trikot  Beim Aua bin fast vom Rad gefallen 

der Teildes Trails war eher flach und mit guten Bodenverhältnissen  vergleichsweise wenig Stufen, lose Steine und Rinnen  .... dafür Büsche, Dornen und Äste in Kopfhöhe  hatte meist Angst um die Kamera  nächstesmal nehme ich einen Brustgurt mit 

@ Barbarissima

zu Hause stelle ich mal ein "Best off" in voller Auflösung her  hoffe das die Quali dann besser ist


----------



## barbarissima (29. Mai 2010)

*Das hatte ich gestern vergessen *


----------



## mzaskar (29. Mai 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## Weizentrinker (29. Mai 2010)

Und hier noch was fü die Mädels die nicht absolut dem Sport verfallen sind sondern einfach mal mit ihrem Partner ein Runde drehen wollen:





Grüsse,

Matthias


----------



## MilkyWayne (29. Mai 2010)

bis auf die unglaublich langen hörnchen ists doch nett ^^ erfüllt seinen zwecks icherlich gut.. und naja.. der sattel ist ziemlich gemütlich glaube ich ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NB-Kalle (29. Mai 2010)

absolut pornöse felgen! 
den sattelüberzug kenn ich von meiner freundin auch


----------



## Weizentrinker (29. Mai 2010)

Ja, bei den Felgen konnte ich dann auch nicht nein sagen. Hab mit nem älteren XT Nabensatz und Sapim Race eingespeicht. Laufen echt super und sind mit 460g noch gut im Rennen.





Matthias


----------



## bibo0207 (29. Mai 2010)

d


----------



## bibo0207 (29. Mai 2010)




----------



## Ostwandlager (29. Mai 2010)

*mei wetter hat gehalten, kaum zu glauben 
Dafür jetzt erst mal ein gewitter...




*


----------



## mzaskar (29. Mai 2010)

da hattest du ja das richtige Rad zur Hand um schnell vor dem Gewitter zu flüchten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (29. Mai 2010)

der Rahmen sieht echt so geil aus =) würde den zu gerne auch fahren


----------



## NB-Kalle (29. Mai 2010)

solinger auf umwegen...bei einer gemütlichen tour mit meiner freundin durch hilden (vorort zum rheinland...) waren dies hier die höchsten gipfel entlang des weges...meine freundin gab mir sogar die 5 min...


----------



## fatz (29. Mai 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> mei wetter hat gehalten, kaum zu glauben


bei mir auch. waren heut von seegatterl auf der steinplatte. erst regen, dann sogar hin 
und wieder sonne. oben waschkueche (deshalb keine fotos). beim heimfahren (auto)
gewitter ueberm kaiser.


----------



## KayOs (29. Mai 2010)

die blöden stollen am hinterrad müssen abgeschliffen werden...unbedingt...


----------



## unocz (30. Mai 2010)

uiuiui helm vergessen  tsts


----------



## MilkyWayne (30. Mai 2010)

nee ohne helm geht echt gaaaned.. sry  und stollen runterschrubben auch nicht... da wärn mir die reifen viel zu schade für ^^ (ich mein wenns in extremsituationen mla kurz blockiert isses was andres  )

ich war heute schon wieder aufm rad und hab mal vorbau umgedreht und spacer umgesetzt, jetzt hab ich auch ne bessere sattelüberhöhung.. aber ich muss sagen, jetzt lenkts sich ganz anders und unsicherer.. werde den vorbau wieder zurückdrehen, ich hab einfach zu gerne bergab spaß


----------



## marc1966 (30. Mai 2010)

@ ostwandlager / @bibo0207

Wie haltet ihr eure Kassetten Ritzel den so sauber die sehen ja aus wie aus dem Laden ?

Gruß Marc1966


----------



## unocz (30. Mai 2010)

von vornerein die kette nicht zu sher verdrecken lassen und ab und an mal nen pinsel+brunox zur hand nehmen  danach abspülen.


----------



## scapin-biker (30. Mai 2010)

Das is das "erste" Cube, daß mir wirklich gefällt !!!



Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *mei wetter hat gehalten, kaum zu glauben
> Dafür jetzt erst mal ein gewitter...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Focusracer (30. Mai 2010)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Das is das "erste" Cube, daß mir wirklich gefällt !!!


auf kissen geehrt dein cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderliner (30. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so ruhig hier, alle am fahren
> 
> mit dem Fritzzle auf dem Trail





elbtalcruiser schrieb:


> Wieder ein Supervideo , Die Musik stimmt auch !....wer ist das eigentlich ???



Von der Melodie her würde ich sagen eindeutig Moby... Ich meine Jedoch das der Track normal ohne vocals von ihm ist?


----------



## KayOs (30. Mai 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> uiuiui helm vergessen  tsts



vergessen...ich besitze keinen...ich weiß ich weiß wäre mal an der zeit für einen....


----------



## MilkyWayne (30. Mai 2010)

ok immerhin einsicht ist der erste weg zur besserung 

da ich denke dass du genausowenig gern-bremst wie ich.. wäre das sicher eine lohnenswerte anschaffung (muss ja nicht gleich einer für 150 tacken sein)


----------



## mzaskar (30. Mai 2010)

MoinMoin 





Habe meins mal zum Sonnenbad nach draussen gestellt 


Mit dem Fritzzle auf dem Trail


----------



## KayOs (30. Mai 2010)

ä traum


----------



## unocz (30. Mai 2010)

KayOs schrieb:


> ä traum





sogar mit helm und profil


----------



## Focusracer (30. Mai 2010)

loool  .
SChönes bike


----------



## Baxter75 (30. Mai 2010)

das fritzz ist schon nen schönes bike


----------



## mzaskar (30. Mai 2010)

und so praktisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (30. Mai 2010)

Das Fritzz meiner Frau!


----------



## NB-Kalle (30. Mai 2010)

deine frau hat en guten geschmack, extrem geile farbkombi
entweder das is grad ausm laden oder du musst mir mal reinigungs-tipps geben, war nämlich grad mit meinem aufm balkon mit diversen litern wasser nach der tour gestern und es sieht nicht ganz so aus wie eures...


----------



## wiesi991 (30. Mai 2010)

so noch ein bild von meiner ersten saisontour - leider ohne würfel drauf


----------



## Büscherammler (30. Mai 2010)

NB-Kalle schrieb:


> deine frau hat en guten geschmack, extrem geile farbkombi
> entweder das is grad ausm laden oder du musst mir mal reinigungs-tipps geben, war nämlich grad mit meinem aufm balkon mit diversen litern wasser nach der tour gestern und es sieht nicht ganz so aus wie eures...



Die Teile sind zu 90% noch jungfräulich, daher so sauber


----------



## Baxter75 (30. Mai 2010)

@Büscherammler

hast es vorne auf 2fach umgebaut und nen anderes schaltwerk mit kurzem käfig oder ??????


----------



## Focusracer (30. Mai 2010)

Verkäuft hier keiner im forum ein Cube rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (30. Mai 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @Büscherammler
> 
> hast es vorne auf 2fach umgebaut und nen anderes schaltwerk mit kurzem käfig oder ??????



Ja, ist vorne 20/36/Bash und Schaltwerk ist mittellang.


----------



## Focusracer (30. Mai 2010)

Verkäuft hier keiner im forum einen Cube rahmen?


----------



## Baxter75 (30. Mai 2010)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Ja, ist vorne 20/36/Bash und Schaltwerk ist mittellang.



hab es auch noch vor,will vorne dann 22/36/Bash inkl ner kettenführung machen


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Mai 2010)

Funktioniert ohne probleme. Bei sram gibts lang, mittel, kurz..ich behaupte dass du auch nen kurzes fahren könntest. Mittel funktioniert mit 22/36/Bash richtig gut


----------



## Baxter75 (30. Mai 2010)

bei shimano gibts ja nur lang oder mittel  was XT Gruppe angeht


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Mai 2010)

Jop genau deshalb hab ich mit sram angefangen. Bei Shimano kannst auf jedenfall kurz bzw. mittel fahren. Bei sram hast halt die möglichkeit evtl. auch auf kurz zugehen.. Schaltkomfort leidet aber unter nem kurzen schaltwerk etwas Mittel isn guter kompromiss..wollt mit meinem post nur zeigen, dass es auch noch eine andere alternative gibt


----------



## Baxter75 (30. Mai 2010)

alternativen gibts immer,wo bei die kosten ja leider auch ne rolle spielen


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. Mai 2010)

Entstanden aus dem Wald heraus während eines heftigen Regenschauers. Fazit: Wenn Regen angesagt ist und man eine Regenjacke hat, sollte man sie auch mitnehmen 

NaitsirhC


----------



## gerrit981 (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Fritzz ist wieder da, noch jungfräulich, es regnet leider...










Bremsleitung wird noch gekürzt.

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## Weizentrinker (30. Mai 2010)

Focusracer schrieb:


> Verkäuft hier keiner im forum ein Cube rahmen?



Vielleicht nicht im Forum aber hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-LTD-2010-MT...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item335da09176

Gruss, Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. Mai 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Fazit: Wenn Regen angesagt ist und man eine Regenjacke hat, sollte man sie auch mitnehmen
> 
> NaitsirhC


Jawoll! Das machen wir jetzt mal zur Weisheit des Tages 




*@ Weizentrinker*
Die lila Felgen sind der Hammer


----------



## barbarissima (30. Mai 2010)

*Das Wetter war ja heute nicht so prickelnd 

** Aber an solchen Tagen ist die Fernsicht einfach genial 

*


----------



## Paramedicus (30. Mai 2010)

@powderliner Es ist moby,schrieb ich ja bereits. Extreme ways.Es ist auch original mit vocals,allerdings is das ne recht komische version.


----------



## Jason86 (30. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Das Wetter war ja heute nicht so prickelnd
> 
> ** Aber an solchen Tagen ist die Fernsicht einfach genial
> 
> *


 
Wo ist das?


----------



## barbarissima (30. Mai 2010)

Auf dem Kalten Feld bei Degenfeld


----------



## Magic21 (30. Mai 2010)

Meine zwei Lieblinge durften heute erstmal mit Kaffee trinken .

Gruss Magic21


----------



## barbarissima (30. Mai 2010)

Kaffeetrinken auf der Terasse  und Sonne  
Ist ja unglaublich 

Schöne Bikes


----------



## Magic21 (30. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Kaffeetrinken auf der Terasse  und Sonne
> Ist ja unglaublich
> 
> Schöne Bikes


 
Danke Bärbel,
Ups, mein dritter Schatz (nicht aus Alu) war aber auch noch beim Kaffee trinken dabei.
Aber 1h nach der Aufnahme hat es dann auch mächtig gewittert hier.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Mai 2010)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Danke Bärbel,
> Ups, mein dritter Schatz (nicht aus Alu) war aber auch noch beim Kaffee trinken dabei.
> 
> Gruss Magic21



Carbon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. Mai 2010)

Boah  Das Carbon Rad durfte nicht mit aufs Bild  
Schäm dich


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Mai 2010)

@focusracer: ... verkäufen tut hier gar keiner was ....LOL...


----------



## Focusracer (30. Mai 2010)

war ja nur eine frage -___________________- --'


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Mai 2010)

..verkaufen ... viell. schon eher ....


----------



## MilkyWayne (30. Mai 2010)

@kati:  seeehr geil ^^


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Mai 2010)

..is doch wahr .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michelix (30. Mai 2010)

heute MTB Marathon Orscholz

man war das eine Schlammschlacht...aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht






















grüsse michel


----------



## mzaskar (30. Mai 2010)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> @powderliner Es ist moby,schrieb ich ja bereits. Extreme ways.Es ist auch original mit vocals,allerdings is das ne recht komische version.



Es ist aus dem Film "the bourne ultimatum"


----------



## Beorn (30. Mai 2010)

Die Schlammbilder gefallen mir, so muss ein Bike aussehn!

Auch wenn ich Dich ums Putzen nicht beneide.


----------



## mas0384 (31. Mai 2010)

hier mal unser Happy-Mosel-Boykott von gestern.
Hieß dann eher "Happy-ZUR-Mosel" oder "Happy-Hunsrück-Mosel" 
sahen nach der Schlammschlacht aus wie die Schweine und wurden überall angegafft  ist auf dem Bild leider nicht so gut zu erkennen (Handybild)

noch zum Thema putzen: Mein Bike steht noch genauso in der Garage, war nach der Tour nicht mehr in der Lage zu putzen, wird aber heute mal anständig sauber gemacht


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2010)

*Guten Morgen Deutschland 

etwas Sonne gefällig *


----------



## Ostwandlager (31. Mai 2010)

*Bei uns ist heute auch ein traum wetter...! 






*


----------



## nen (31. Mai 2010)

mzaskar, gib der Sonne bitte mal einen kräftigen Tritt! Sonst schafft sie es nicht über den Alpenhauptkamm 

Aber immerhin, ab Freitag soll es wieder einmal sonnig werden...man wird ja bescheiden bei der Wetterlage.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2010)

Nee_Nee die behalte ich noch etwas  Bringe sie aber mit wenn ich mich auf den heimweg mache


----------



## PeterR (31. Mai 2010)

Jason86 schrieb:


> Wo ist das?




Sag ich's nicht 

(Siehe 3902)


Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## marvellos (31. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Guten Morgen Deutschland
> 
> etwas Sonne gefällig *



dein fritzz wirkt "riesig", dürfte ich fragen wie viel zoll?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (31. Mai 2010)

schaut mir nach nem ganz normalen 18er aus Ô.o


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2010)

yepp


----------



## idworker (31. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> yepp



ja sag mal mzaskar, bist du im Urlaub? oder sitzt du vorm pc?

abgehts zum biken, sonst komm ich und leih mir das Fritzz aus.


----------



## motorsportfreak (31. Mai 2010)

Wie klappt es mit der Joplin 4?

Sorry, aber siehst, wie ich, auch nicht gerade wie unter 0,1t aus.

Will die an mein 20Zoll AMS 100 machen!

Sieht vom Oberrohr her sehr kurz aus, wie sitzt Du darauf; ziemlich aufrecht?


----------



## Colawolf (31. Mai 2010)

wir haben zuwachs bekommen... meine freundin konnte dem weiß-roten nicht wiederstehen...  
seit dem macht ihr das fahren richtig spaß und es es wird keine pfütze ausgelassen


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2010)

Kein Problem mit der Joplin  und wie schon viele sagten .... man braucht sie nicht unbedingt, aber hat man sie, möchte man sie nicht mehr missen 

Ich sitze recht aufrecht ..... man ist ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste 


Ach ja, der Mistral ist heute sehr heftig







besser man nutzt so etwas  (was ich jedoch nicht kann )




Bilder sind von Gestern, die Security musste mehrfach Kitesurfer einsammeln gehen, bevor sie in Afrika landen 
Heute bläst der Mistral noch etwas stärker als gestern und mit mehr Böen. Auch ist die Sonne uber die Mittagszeit recht heftig .... da bleib ich doch lieber auf der Terasse und erfreue mich an einem kalten Rose 

Daher mal ein Pausentag mit entspannen, und video schnipseln


----------



## barbarissima (31. Mai 2010)

Meine Güte, der bläst aber heftig, der Mistral. Bleib mal lieber runter vom Rad. Wer weiß, wo es dich sonst hin weht


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Meine Güte, der bläst aber heftig, der Mistral. Bleib mal lieber runter vom Rad. Wer weiß, wo es dich sonst hin weht



Keine Angst  Auf Grund erhöhter Masse habe ich eine ganz gute Bodenhaftung 

so und jetzt geht es zum Decathlon günstig einkaufen


----------



## barbarissima (31. Mai 2010)

Du bietest dem Wind aber auch viel Angriffsfläche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Du bietest dem Wind aber auch viel Angriffsfläche



Pah, bin natürlich geformt und abgerundet .... der Wind fliesst einfach um mich herum


----------



## kube (31. Mai 2010)

@mzaskar bist du auf den Canaren?


----------



## fatz (31. Mai 2010)

nanchdem's da wo er ist, mistral hat, wohl eher suedfrankreich


----------



## Waldkauzz (31. Mai 2010)




----------



## fatz (31. Mai 2010)

uuuuhhhhh! ich hoer sie schon alle schreien: "spacertuermchen! das geht aba garned!"

mach dir nix draus....


----------



## Waldkauzz (31. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> uuuuhhhhh! ich hoer sie schon alle schreien: "spacertuermchen! das geht aba garned!"
> 
> mach dir nix draus....


 

Geht nicht anders ... das Oberrohr ist schon sehr lang, allzu gestreckt will ich nicht darauf sitzen.

Kurzer Vorbau ist ja schon drauf.

Vermittelt mehr Kontrolle bergab und entlastet meinen geschundenen Rücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (31. Mai 2010)

Vlt mit einem konischen SPacer?

PS: Was ist das für eine Lackierung??? Kenn ich garnicht.


----------



## Waldkauzz (31. Mai 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Vlt mit einem konischen SPacer?
> 
> PS: Was ist das für eine Lackierung??? Kenn ich garnicht.


 

Kenn ich nicht, konischen Spacer.
Die Lackierung ist einmalig, also negative Farbgebung.

Alles was sonst blau ist, ist hier weiss, alles was sonst weiss ist, ist hier blau.

Schön, das es dir auffällt.


----------



## fatz (31. Mai 2010)

nimm halt n steileren vorbau


----------



## Waldkauzz (31. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> nimm halt n steileren vorbau


 

Das wäre ne Idee.

Doch dieses Jahr wird nix mehr geschraubt, bin froh, das alles fertig ist.

Man muss auch mal zufrieden sein und einfach nur fahren, fahren, fahren.


----------



## Groudon (31. Mai 2010)

der Satz ist gut xD

bei mir ist immer iwas zu kaufen

hab erst letzte Woche Pflegemittel geholt und nen Satz KOJAK (fÃ¼r StraÃentraining) und heute sind mir meine verschlissenen BremsbelÃ¤ge aufgefallen -> wieder 30â¬ - in 1-2 Wochen kommen neue KettenblÃ¤tter (steig glei auf 38/24 um) und dazu ne neue Kette -> 60â¬

wenn man dann noch die Rennkosten dazunimmt und dies und das -.-


----------



## kube (31. Mai 2010)

Waldkauzz schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht, konischen Spacer.
> Die Lackierung ist einmalig, also negative Farbgebung.
> 
> Alles was sonst blau ist, ist hier weiss, alles was sonst weiss ist, ist hier blau.
> ...



Das hier ist ein konischer Spacer, normalerweise sind doch an den Cubes immer konische Spacer.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k438/a11843/comp-ts-carbon-spacer-35mm.html


----------



## ibinsnur (31. Mai 2010)

lässiges reaction, aber wenn das oberrohr schon für dich grenzwertig lang is, warum dann eine gekröpfte sattelstütze?


----------



## Groudon (31. Mai 2010)

Weil wohl das Maß Knie -> Pedalachse nicht stimmt (wie bei mir -> schmerzen im Knie -> Umstieg auf ThomsoN Setback)


----------



## Waldkauzz (31. Mai 2010)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> lässiges reaction, aber wenn das oberrohr schon für dich grenzwertig lang is, warum dann eine gekröpfte sattelstütze?


 
Ich glaube, die Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze gibt es nur gekröpft.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (31. Mai 2010)

Dann würde ich ne P6 in weiß reinmachen, die ist nicht gekröpft
So wie bei mener Freundin ihrem AMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (31. Mai 2010)

Dann würde ich ne P6 in weiß reinmachen, die ist nicht gekröpft.
So wie bei meiner Freundin ihrem AMS


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (31. Mai 2010)

Sorry Doppelpost....


----------



## Waldkauzz (31. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich bin ich zufrieden so wie es ist. Mein Cube verursacht weniger Schmerzen in den Gelenken als mein vorrausgegangenes Steppenwolf.

Und mein Steppi hatte ne gerade Sattelstütze ...

Vielleicht hole ich mir noch nen steileren Vorbau, das ist ne gute Idee.
Auf jeden Fall aber noch ne eloxierte Sattelklemme und nen weissen Ritchey - Sattel.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2010)

kube schrieb:


> @mzaskar bist du auf den Canaren?



Nöööö



fatz schrieb:


> nanchdem's da wo er ist, mistral hat, wohl eher suedfrankreich



Yeep


----------



## der_fry (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte nie gedacht das ich mal fremd gehe.

ich war heute hier




mit meinem neuen Spielzeug







so nun steinigt mich...


----------



## marc1966 (31. Mai 2010)

jeder wie er will kein schlechtes Bike halt kein Cube :-(


----------



## ThomasAC (31. Mai 2010)

marc1966 schrieb:


> jeder wie er will kein schlechtes Bike halt kein Cube :-(



"Komm essen wir Opa" - Satzzeichen retten Leben!


----------



## der_fry (31. Mai 2010)

na ich hab ja notfalls noch 2 stings, war mal zeit für eine Abwechslung...


----------



## fatz (31. Mai 2010)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> "Komm essen wir Opa" - Satzzeichen retten Leben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (31. Mai 2010)

Hier auch wieder ein paar Bildchen von mir. Bin mal über den Rennsteig geflizt...









Cube trifft Cube....


----------



## partycutze (31. Mai 2010)

Bist du ein Mädchen littleboomer oder ist dein Name Programm und du bist wirklich so klein?


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. Mai 2010)

16er Rahmen bei 168 cm ist doch nicht verkehrt oder ? Und trotzdem bin ich ein ganzer Mann. Jawohl


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2010)

letzter Teil 


Guten Morgen Deutschland .... auf der Suche nach dem neuen Präsi


----------



## Cubbie (31. Mai 2010)

Servus zusammen,

bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines AMS 125







Beste Grüße
David


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Mai 2010)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> "Komm essen wir Opa" - Satzzeichen retten Leben!



Ou hab ich lang gebraucht um den vollständigen witz zu checken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (31. Mai 2010)

@littleboomer: was hast du für ne schrittlänge?

ich hab bei 79,5er schritt und 172 gesamthöhe zum 18er gegriffen... 

und jetzt mal ne frage an alle: meint ihr bei meiner größe sollte ich später beim fritzz/ähnlichem zugunsten der wendigkeit lieber ein 16er nehmen?


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Mai 2010)

..ich fahr mit 80er schrittlänge 16 beim ams und auch beim ltd - beim twilite 17 zoll . bin 1.69.... greez , kati


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Juni 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> @littleboomer: was hast du für ne schrittlänge?
> 
> ich hab bei 79,5er schritt und 172 gesamthöhe zum 18er gegriffen...
> 
> und jetzt mal ne frage an alle: meint ihr bei meiner größe sollte ich später beim fritzz/ähnlichem zugunsten der wendigkeit lieber ein 16er nehmen?



natürlich...lieber ne sattelüberhöhung und stütze am auszug, als nen unwendiges rad  ich mein die unterschiede liegen bei den größen in der höhe des sitzrohrs (dafür gibt es die sattelstütze!) und die länge des oberrohrs (und dafür gibts, falls überhaupt benötigt - denn kompakt ist gut - vorbauten..)


----------



## MilkyWayne (1. Juni 2010)

danke euch beiden  dann gibts als fetziges und weniger tourenorientiertes wohl als nächstes dann was kleines wendiges *__* ^^


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. Juni 2010)

Ich habe ne 78 Schrittlänge. Für mich war die Entscheidung 16er oder 18er dahingehend schwierig, da ich ja voher noch ein aus 1995 stammendes MTB hatte und das ja eine gänzlich andere - gestrecktere - Geo hat. Tendenziell hätte ich diese gerne wieder gehabt. Aber auf Anraten von "Experten" habe ich dann das 16er genommen und bin sehr zufrieden damit.  Mit Tourenfahren habe ich eigentlich auch keine Probleme. Die Höhe läßt sich durch die Sattelstütze ja um die 2-3 cm erhöhen und die Länge ist eigentlich so ganz OK. Wenn ich den Rucksack auf habe und 100 km schraube ist das 'aufrechtere' sitzen angenehm. Somit vermisse ich die 18er-Längen nicht. Es ist schon blöd bei so ca 170 cm,  dass man genau zwischen den Größen liegt.


----------



## MilkyWayne (1. Juni 2010)

dann verabschiede ich mich mal mit diesen worten bis samstag... jetzt gehts an altmühlsee.. vielleicht bring ich paar bilder vom würfel mit  (mal schaun ob es da unten überhaupt trails gibt )


----------



## cubemanu (1. Juni 2010)

hallo,
möchte mir ein cube reaction gtc sl carbon grey zulegen,bin mir nur noch bei der größenauswahl unschlüssig.Bisher habe ich immer 20 zoll gefahren habe aber gelesen das das reaction etwas kleiner ausfallen würde und man eher zu 22 zoll tendieren sollte.Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?
Bin 1,90 m groß bei einer Schritthöhe von 86 cm.


----------



## Groudon (1. Juni 2010)

ICh bin 1.86m bei 86cm SL und fahre 18". Bei mir jedoch grenzwertig! Grade was die Stütze angeht.

Wenn dir das Oberrohr nicht zu kompakt ist, reich das 20" sicher. Fahr einfach mal Probe (Alu-Reactions haben gleiche Geometrie)-.


----------



## Cube42 (1. Juni 2010)

hallo für den ersten juni war ja super wetter da sind leider nur 135km zusammengekommen also liebe grüße aus dem ruhrpott


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (1. Juni 2010)

Super Wetter!!! Bei uns pissts den ganzen Tag!! Grrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (1. Juni 2010)

hab meinem kleinen ein geschenk gemacht^^(lrs=1384gr):


----------



## der_fry (1. Juni 2010)

nice. Welche Naben sind verbaut?


----------



## Waldkauzz (1. Juni 2010)

1384 Gramm ?! Was ist da los?!


----------



## Stefan72 (1. Juni 2010)

Waldkauzz schrieb:


> 1384 Gramm ?! Was ist da los?!



http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraeder/Laufrad-Specials:::517_518.html


----------



## maggo86 (1. Juni 2010)

Waldkauzz schrieb:


> 1384 Gramm ?! Was ist da los?!


wie was ist da los?findest du zu viel,oder was??du ich spare zum serienlrs gute 600gramm von daher finde ich das perfekt und in sachen haltbarkeit wollte ich keine kompromisse eingehen!

--->dt 240s naben!!


----------



## der_fry (1. Juni 2010)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde.
Merkt man den Unterschied zw. einem LRS der 1500g wiegt und einem der 130g leichter ist?


----------



## maggo86 (1. Juni 2010)

der_fry schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde.
> Merkt man den Unterschied zw. einem LRS der 1500g wiegt und einem der 130g leichter ist?


das merkst du natürlich nicht;aber bei über einemhalben kilo ersparnis gehts beim beschleunigen doch ganz schön vorwärts!!!


----------



## zeKai (1. Juni 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> hab meinem kleinen ein geschenk gemacht^^(lrs=1384gr):



Das sieht aber noch nicht nach Schlauchlos aus. yellowtape rein, Milch und sparst dir noch den Schlauch


----------



## maggo86 (1. Juni 2010)

zeKai schrieb:


> Das sieht aber noch nicht nach Schlauchlos aus. yellowtape rein, Milch und sparst dir noch den Schlauch



ich weiss aber ich bin noh nicht so überzeugt von der milch,muss ich ehrlich sagen!!!deshalb is ok die 100gr oder so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (1. Juni 2010)

milch ist definitiv 1a mit *. ich bin hinten 2 saisonen ohne probleme so gefahren und hab beide neuen
reifen jetzt wieder so aufgezogen.
allerdings gehts nur mit yellotape nur, wenn du ztr-felgen hast. zumindest meine sun sos gingen nicht.
da muss noch ein aufgeschnittener 24er schlauch als dichtband rein. das tape ist zu schmal und rutscht
in die mitte.


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Juni 2010)

Wenns NUR ums gewichtgeht, dann gilts aber nicht. Milch is 70-80gr. und nen eclipse schlauch 56gr.. soviell zu theorie


----------



## zeKai (1. Juni 2010)

was kosten die 56gramm SchlÃ¤uche? 60â¬?  je Gramm 1â¬?

Naja wenn man keine Milch mag ist das okay. Aber testen wÃ¼rde ich es mal einen Sommer.


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Juni 2010)

Frahg nicht Ich hab keien ahnung - zuviel mit sicherheit


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Juni 2010)

...gramm fuchser ...


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juni 2010)

Heute stand dies auf dem Programm





Naja, ich muss gestehen mit einem Enduro mit Bergabreifen (Maxxis) schon ein sch***endreck Berg  Also habe ich kurzerhand den Besenwagen geentert und einige Höhmis zurückgelegt  

Oben gab es dann die herrlichen Aussicht, bei einem netten Mistral mit den dazugehörigen Wolken  





noch ein letzter Besuch bei einem Verstorbenen





und dann auf der Abfahrt rasierte Waden rasiert  

Die Moral von der Geschicht:
Bergauf (Strasse) ist ein Fritzz nicht unbedingt das richtige Rad .... aber bergab macht es Spass  und es gibt eine Menge Trails zu entdecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (2. Juni 2010)

In unserem Wald zu Hause:


----------



## Waldkauzz (2. Juni 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> wie was ist da los?findest du zu viel,oder was??du ich spare zum serienlrs gute 600gramm von daher finde ich das perfekt und in sachen haltbarkeit wollte ich keine kompromisse eingehen!
> 
> --->dt 240s naben!!


 
Ich finde das nicht zuviel, ist doch sehr leicht ...

Ich wollte nur den Hintergrund des LRS wissen, wie der LRS auf das geringe Gewicht kommt.

Dachte meine Crossmax mit den ausgefrästen Flanken und 1520 gr. sind schon leicht, aber 1384 gr. sind schon der Hammer!

P.S: Bleib mal schön geschmeidig, ODER WAS !?


----------



## barbarissima (2. Juni 2010)

*@mzaskar:*
Wie viele km und hm sind es denn eigentlich, bis man oben auf dem Mont Ventoux steht?​ 
Der Gedenkstein, oder das Mahnmal von Tom Simpson hat schon was bedrückendes ​


----------



## fatz (2. Juni 2010)

zeKai schrieb:


> Naja wenn man keine Milch mag ist das okay. Aber testen würde ich es mal einen Sommer.


was hast gegen milch? ich find's cool, wenn die loecher wieder von ganz allein
dicht machen. hab erst letzten samstag eine scherbe erwischt. 3mm langer 
schnitt n bissl luftverlust (noch fahrbar) und milchgesabbel und nach 10 minunten
 war's wieder ok.  am tag drauf wieder auf 2bar aufgepumpt und ist immer noch dicht.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juni 2010)

Der Mont Ventoux hat eigentlich 2 Hauptauffahrten auf der Strasse

die Südrampe und die Nordrampe (es gibt auch noch eine Zufahrt von Osten, die jedoch auf die Südauffahrt mündet) . Beide sind in ungefähr ähnlich 

Südrampe von Bédoin	21 km	1609 Hm		
Westrampe von Malaucène	21 km	1679 Hm		
Ostrampe von Sault	26 km	1194 Hm		

Wir haben die Nordvariante gewählt in der Hoffnung auf den Mistral der uns hochschiebt  Leider nicht .... im Gegenteil der Wind blies uns des öfteren von vorne ins Gesicht . Die Abfahrt nach Süden war dann auch vom wind geprägt. Max 75 km/h mehr ging nicht in meiner Bikevariante. Trotzdem konnte ich einige Rennradler und Pkw ueberholen, doch wohl eher wegen nachlassender Bremsen ..... . Egal. Die Aussicht vom Berg ist fantastisch und lohnt die Auffahrt. Mein nächster Besuch dort wird trailiger und ich habe mir auch schon die benötigte IGN Karte besorgt .... Dann kann ich bestimmt wieder Videos spammen 

Hier noch ein Link für diejenigen die es interessiert:
http://www.quaeldich.de/paesse/mont-ventoux/

Insgesamt ein harter Aufstieg, mit HT und leichten Reifen bestimmt besser zu fahren als mit Enduro und DH Reifen  Mal sehen ob ich beim nächstenmal ein Shuttle erwische


----------



## beuze1 (2. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also habe ich kurzerhand den Besenwagen geentert und einige Höhmis zurückgelegt



*Du bist doch keinen Meter hochgefahren....*


----------



## zeKai (2. Juni 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> was hast gegen milch? ich find's cool, wenn die loecher wieder von ganz allein
> dicht machen. hab erst letzten samstag eine scherbe erwischt. 3mm langer
> schnitt n bissl luftverlust (noch fahrbar) und milchgesabbel und nach 10 minunten
> war's wieder ok.  am tag drauf wieder auf 2bar aufgepumpt und ist immer noch dicht.



Ich habe eh milch drin. aber noch nicht sooo lange. Bisher aber bin ich überzeugt. dennoch habe ich immernoch einen schlauch im rucksack. Wenn ich nur an die ersparniss denke ein normaler schwalbe Schlauch kostet zwischen 4-6 und davon verballert man schon mehrere wenn man nicht aufpasst.. Durchschläge, Scherben oder mein neuer Liebling Nagelbretter. 

Ach und dieser 56gramm Schlauch scheint 62 zu kosten  das is fast doppelt soviel wie mein gesamtes notubes set.


----------



## fatz (2. Juni 2010)

zeKai schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur an die ersparniss denke ein normaler schwalbe Schlauch kostet zwischen 4-6â¬ ...
> 
> 
> ... doppelt soviel wie mein gesamtes notubes set.


dann solltest du das notubes set auch noch selber bauen:
2x 24er schlauch
tape 
milch
kostet noch weniger und funzt prima


----------



## zeKai (2. Juni 2010)

ich hab mir einfach die 2ventile bestellt, 2 flaschen mit dem stans und das yellowtape. Ich habe mir nicht dieses set gekauft wie man es im laden bekommt mit dem schwarzen band. Sondern die teile einzeln damals bei ebay als set bestellt von gocycle. (http://cgi.ebay.de/NOTUBES-SET-2x-F...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35a9988f0b ) 

Aber die ghetto variante wird dennoch günstiger sein  Aber auch etwas mehr arbeit. Und wenn man eh die ztr felge hat kann man auch das yellowtape solo nutzen. 

Sorry an die Bilderpolizei


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juni 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Du bist doch keinen Meter hochgefahren....*



Pah  

Bis zur Skistation, dann tat mir der A**** mehr weh wie die Beine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (2. Juni 2010)

hier mal ein komplettes bild mit neuem lrs fotografiert nach dem Bike&Help-MTB Marathon (und nachem waschen^^):





und hier die bedingungen die heute auf den trails vorzufinden waren;es war echt heftig:









machts gut gruss maggo


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Juni 2010)

Du warst auch da, habe dich leider nicht gesehen, was bist du den gefahren?
Ich war die 66er gefahren, waren echt geil die feuchten Pädcha.


----------



## mas0384 (2. Juni 2010)

vor ner Stunde am Aussichtspunkt Mariazill. Blick auf Bernkastel Kues / Moseltal
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/71D7ojRjPqnLd1j2y-BpKQ?feat=directlink


----------



## KIoJo (2. Juni 2010)

Hi

wie macht denn ihr eure Biks sauber ?

ich habe immer angst das da dann was rostet oder so 
naja könnt ihr mir ein paar tipps geben?


MfG
KIoJo


----------



## Waldkauzz (2. Juni 2010)

KIoJo schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> wie macht denn ihr eure Biks sauber ?
> 
> ...


 
Mit warmen Wasser, einen weichen Schwamm und natürlich ganz viel Liebe ....


----------



## KIoJo (2. Juni 2010)

sehr schön 

und bei den vorderen zahnräder also bi den kurbel da ist ja zwischen den rahmen und den zahnrädern son stückel platzt kann ich da auch einfach wasser nehmen oder lieber mit luftdruck? 
und einen kärcher ? 

MfG


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Juni 2010)

eimer heisses wasser mit spüli, schwamm, 2 lappen, gartenschlauch (evtl. handfeger (hat sich gut gemacht bisher - wenn ich auch zu selten putze)). Die Kur für danach: Kettenöl (nicht zu viel!, dann versifft der antrieb), bissle brunoxx auf bewegliche schaltteile (manche leute machens auch gern auf dichtungen - ich nicht) und fertig. Was soll da rosten?!

Kein Kärcher, kein blaaa...Wasser, schwamm, tuch. fertig - alles was dabei nicht sauber wird muss es auch nicht sein


----------



## KIoJo (2. Juni 2010)

danke 

naja mit dem rosten z.b. die kette und die rietzel (oder wies geschrieben wird ) hatte ich bei meinem alten fahrras  und dann ging sehr schwer zu schalten und dan will ich bei dem auf keinem fall...


----------



## Waldkauzz (2. Juni 2010)

Also Kärcher gar nicht, das spült nur das Fett aus den Lagern.

Folgendes ist auch ganz nützlich:http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubehoer/pflegemittel/xlc-reinigungs-set-to-cs01-sb-plus/5627.html?c=18

Ich lasse mein Bike immer von meiner Freundin saubermachen, die hat kleinere Hände als ich und kommt somit in jede kleinste Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIoJo (2. Juni 2010)

leider habe ich keine freundin dies machen könnte  
ja danke da werde ich mir mal überlegen ob ichs mir kaufe....
ein kumpel von mir meicht sein fahrrad mit nen 10 bar kärcher sauber


----------



## maggo86 (2. Juni 2010)

KIoJo schrieb:


> leider habe ich keine freundin dies machen könnte
> ja danke da werde ich mir mal überlegen ob ichs mir kaufe....
> ein kumpel von mir meicht sein fahrrad mit nen 10 bar kärcher sauber



hab ich heut nachem rennen auch gemacht;sollte bei den industrielagern nicht viel ausmachen!natürlich nicht direkt draufhalten....immer schön mit abstand......mache es aber sonst auch nur mit gartenschlauch und schwamm;heute nachem rennen musste es aber schnell gehn;und mit ca. 1kg lehm wollt eich es dann doch nicht im kofferraum haben^^


----------



## fatz (2. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Kein Kärcher, kein blaaa...



ah wah! kaercher geht prima. mach ich seit jahren. halt nicht auf die lager braten.
geht sehr gut zum kette putzen. danach trocknen lassen und einoelen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Juni 2010)

Bei dir vll. . Aber ich seh genug "Agenten", die dann herkommen und nur ganz kurz ausversehn da und da drauf gehalten haben... - Unterm strich lohnt putzen eh nicht. Du wirst mein rad vll. 3 mal im jahr sauber sehen. sonst nicht. Da einzige was bei mir immer sauber ist, ist mein antrieb. das wars. (und mein lenker seit neustem) Ob am rahmen nu dreck hängt is wurscht. das einzige was wirklich dreckfrei sein muss is der antrieb. aus.


----------



## fatz (2. Juni 2010)

egal. macht was ihr wollt. ich fahr jedenfalls morgen frueh nach latsch.........


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Juni 2010)

und ich nach freiburg 8)  Wie lange? Bin bis samstag (einschl.) unten. Yeah endlich wieder schauinsland, kandel, rosskopf, usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (2. Juni 2010)

ich bis montag. auch einschliesslich... nochmal 
und wenn ihr hier in der zwischenzeit einen gescheiten flamewar ueber kaercher&co 
abzieht, post ich euch danach ein paar schoene bilder.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Juni 2010)

ja bitte   ich werd wohl weniger bilder liefern...naja. viel spaß wünsch ich


----------



## beuze1 (2. Juni 2010)

*Bilder-Polizei
wird zeit für Sommer..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*damit wieder frische Bilder kommen...


----------



## barbarissima (2. Juni 2010)

*Sommerwiese 

 Bitte sehr 

*


----------



## nen (2. Juni 2010)

Tja, bei Wetterwarnung vor Starkregen, Überschwemmungen und Murenabgängen dauerts wohl noch mit Sommerbilder von nen  :kotz:
*Bindfäden zähl*


----------



## Juuro (3. Juni 2010)

Vorhin um halb zehne am Rand von Tübingen. Das Licht war toll die Handy-Knipse leider nicht.


----------



## stimulus (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo. Von Asturias (Spanien), präsentiere ich mein Cube Elite R1 09.
Regards




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stimulus (3. Juni 2010)

sorry für die tollen photos. Ich bin neu...


----------



## Waldkauzz (3. Juni 2010)

Sehr schöne Rennpfeile !


----------



## dusi__ (3. Juni 2010)

sehr nice eure bikes!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (3. Juni 2010)

stimulus schrieb:


> sorry für die tollen photos. Ich bin neu...


 
Passt schon 

PS: Schönes, stylisches Bike


----------



## idworker (3. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen,
fahre am Samstag nach Zermatt. Ist sonst noch wer zufällig dort?


----------



## NATRIX (3. Juni 2010)

@stimulus: sehr schönes Bike haste da.!

Wie wäre es den wenn du dir die XTR Kurbel noch lackieren lässt..und die Eggbeater entgoldest..!
Dann wäre es echt Sahne...


----------



## kube (3. Juni 2010)

Warum sollte er das machen? Damit dir sein Rad gefällt?


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (3. Juni 2010)

stimulus schrieb:


> sorry für die tollen photos. Ich bin neu...



Na ja, qualitativ sind die Fotos nicht toll (eigentlich nur groß, ich hab nur nen DSL Light Anschluss ), aber das Bike ist superschön!

Nimm doch nächstes Mal bitte den JPG-Compressor mach die Bilder kleiner und lade sie dann erst hoch.

Danke!


----------



## NATRIX (3. Juni 2010)

@kube: Es war nur ein Vorschlag, welcher das schon tolle Rad noch optisch aufwerten kann.!
Darum sind wir hier in einem Forum...


----------



## dusi__ (3. Juni 2010)

für die bilderpolizei

mein schatz :
(läuft nur nichmehr so rund..irgendwie dreht sich das vorderrad nur 2 mal dann bleibts plötzlich stehen, aber wenns nich in der gabel is läufts wie geschmiert... na ja.) 










das hier is auf dem harkortberg in Wetter 
paar sehr gute trails zum fahren !


----------



## Bayer (3. Juni 2010)

bin jetzt kurz für 2 tage dem schlechten wetter entflohen und war für eine Nacht in Bozen, beim Filmen hatte ich wie ich im nachhinein feststellen muss, etwas Probleme mit der wackelnden Halterung. Zeigs euch trotzdem


----------



## marvellos (3. Juni 2010)

doch eigentlich ganz dufte geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (3. Juni 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> fahre am Samstag nach Zermatt. Ist sonst noch wer zufällig dort?


 
Mein Neid wird mit dir sein 
(Hoffentlich haben die da schönes Wetter )


----------



## FlorianDue (3. Juni 2010)




----------



## Wolperdinger (3. Juni 2010)

nach dem letzten Ausritt!
noch schöner so dreckig...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/661905


----------



## elba (3. Juni 2010)

Gestern bei ner Pause Langeweile gehabt und mit der Handykamera bisschen  rumprobiert.


----------



## Salamander301 (3. Juni 2010)

@dusi: wg. deinem vr: vielleicht hast du nen kolbenhänger, bzw. ein belag ist zu nah an der scheibe und stoppt dann diese.


----------



## unocz (3. Juni 2010)

das letzte mal mit alter federgabel. morgen kommt die sid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Juni 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> das letzte mal mit alter federgabel. morgen kommt die sid


Ausgesehen hat es aber auch mit der alten Gabel sehr nett  - trotzdem viel Freude mit der Neuen (und hier dann wieder ein Foto?)

Heute früh war noch der gleiche Sch*** wie immer am Himmel zu sehen, so musste ich bei 12 Grad, Wolken, Wind & Grauem Himmel ins Um- oder besser Flachland...da die Hausrunden hier noch immer nicht befahrbar sind....aber das Wasser weicht  - die "Staubwolke" ganz hinten sind fliegende Roggenpollen, die der Wind zzt. verbläst...da freut sich doch die Allergie



Aber irgendwie scheint das Gen-Zeugs zu sein.... denn lesende Ameisen...sind mir so noch nicht begegnet....



Und irgendwie hatte ich einige Kleintiere eben auch so in Erinnerung  klein....



Na egal - sie waren ja friedlich  also ging es freudig gegen Mittag wie vereinbart zum Dealer - die hintere Scheibe wechseln....und seit 14.00 Uhr brennt die Sonne hier alles auf 23 Grad hoch  nur schade, das man jetzt arbeiten gehen muss 
Es wird scheinbar endlich Sommer

@Bilder-Polizei - Gut gemacht


----------



## r0ckZ0r (3. Juni 2010)

Strahlender Sonnenschein - so sollte es immer sein...


----------



## regenrohr (3. Juni 2010)

Bayer schrieb:


> bin jetzt kurz für 2 tage dem schlechten wetter entflohen und war für eine Nacht in Bozen, beim Filmen hatte ich wie ich im nachhinein feststellen muss, etwas Probleme mit der wackelnden Halterung. Zeigs euch trotzdem



das sind die Deutschen, immer ein Ausrede parat...
aber mal im Ernst: wenn ich die Strecke mit den Gegebenheiten hier vergleiche, fällt mir direkt auf, das dort ja keinerlei Stock / Wurzel / Stein oder ähnliches im Weg liegt, habt ihr die Strecke vorher bereinigt oder siehts da immer so aus?


----------



## wiesi991 (3. Juni 2010)

Salamander301 schrieb:


> @dusi: wg. deinem vr: vielleicht hast du nen kolbenhänger, bzw. ein belag ist zu nah an der scheibe und stoppt dann diese.



wow hübscher würfel 

welche reifenkombo fährst du denn - und wie zufrieden bist du?


----------



## Salamander301 (3. Juni 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> wow hübscher würfel
> 
> welche reifenkombo fährst du denn - und wie zufrieden bist du?



thx
Ich fahr vorn nen Maxxis Minion in 2.35 (60a), hinten nen Ardent in 2.25 (60a). Mit der kombo bin ich sehr zufrieden - der Ardent rollt bei 1,5 bar wesentlich besser als der nObby nic, und hat besseren (Brems-)Grip. Der Minion liegt gripmäßig ungefähr auf dem niveau vom fat albert, ist dem aber im nassen überlegen.


----------



## Gaz (3. Juni 2010)

Hiho,

ich bin heute mal bei diesem Kaiserwetter zum Düsseldorfer Flughafen gefahren um mir den A380 live an zu schauen.

Auf dem Weg dahin mal ne kurze Pause gemacht. Noch ist das Bike hässlich. Bisher hat mir das Geld gefehlt für vernünftige Komponenten. 










Am Flughafen waren Himmel und Hölle unterwegs.Man beachte links die Aussichtsplattform.






Gruß Micha


----------



## a-Cube-Biker (3. Juni 2010)

Gestern 14 Uhr war er in Dresden, aber da hatte ich leider keine Zeit. Es soll ja Leute geben die für den Vogel 100 Km durch dir Republik kutschen. Ansehen würde ich mir das größte Passagierflugzeug der Welt auch ganz gerne mal, aber ich werde es auch überleben, wenn ich das nicht erlebe.


----------



## bujo12 (3. Juni 2010)

Wo ist nur der Sommer?

hoch:





höher:





runter:


----------



## jan84 (3. Juni 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> fahre am Samstag nach Zermatt. Ist sonst noch wer zufällig dort?



Zum biken? Wie hoch willsten hinaus? Ich denke mal, dass spätestens ab 2000m noch ordentlich mit schnee anfängt. 

War letztes Jahr ein paar Tage dort, ansich richtig lohnenswert, aber wohl jetzt noch zu früh, zumindest wenn man höher hinaus will. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## mas0384 (3. Juni 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (3. Juni 2010)

@bujo12: Silbertal rein und über Bartholomäberg wieder nach Schruns?


----------



## bujo12 (3. Juni 2010)

nen schrieb:


> @bujo12: Silbertal rein und über Bartholomäberg wieder nach Schruns?



Genau


----------



## Jason86 (3. Juni 2010)

War super heut!!!
das Wetter in Wetter!!!!  Und die Tour zu viert!


----------



## BobTheBuilder (3. Juni 2010)

Ausnahmsweise mal geputzt, aber das hat es sich nach der 50km Tour verdient. Wenn es nach mir geht, kann das Wetter so bleiben!


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

auch von mir und meiner Frau wieder ein paar Fotos von unserer heutigen Tour bei schönstem Wetter.

Es war gewünscht im Forum immer eine Ortsangabe mitzugeben. Das werde ich hiermit tun.

Los gings natürlich im Zentrum des Rheingau-Taunus: Eschenhahn, dann entlang der Hohen Kanzel.




Rüber zum Kellerskopf ...




... und anschließend runter zum Kellerskopfstollen.




Bei den Temperaturen erstmal kurz Tanken.




Vom Kellerskopfstollen ging es zunächst Richtung Wiesbaden Rambach (hier mit Blick auf den Kellerskopf), dann rechts rein Richtung Goldsteintal .




In der Hubertushütte erstmal eine kleine Stärkung  mmmmh war das lecker.




Dann ging's zurück zum Jagdschloss Platte und über den Wildpark zurück nach Eschenhahn.




Nach dieser Tour hat sich der schwarze Blitz eine All Inclusive Wäsche verdient und glänzt wieder in Alter Neuer Frische .





Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Gaz (3. Juni 2010)

mas0384 schrieb:


> vor ner Stunde am Aussichtspunkt Mariazill. Blick auf Bernkastel Kues / Moseltal



Aaaaah. Da war ich im Oktober für 1 Woche Urlaub machen,besser gesagt in Graach,leider ohne Bike. Da oben bei den Graacher Schanzen usw. habe ich viele schöne Strecken und Trails entdecken können. Sehr geile Gegend um dort ohne auf andere Menschen zu treffen biken zu können.


----------



## wiesi991 (4. Juni 2010)

Salamander301 schrieb:


> thx
> Ich fahr vorn nen Maxxis Minion in 2.35 (60a), hinten nen Ardent in 2.25 (60a). Mit der kombo bin ich sehr zufrieden - der Ardent rollt bei 1,5 bar wesentlich besser als der nObby nic, und hat besseren (Brems-)Grip. Der Minion liegt gripmäßig ungefähr auf dem niveau vom fat albert, ist dem aber im nassen überlegen.



wunderbar danke  viell teste ich die kombo auch irgendwann mal - wenn Highroller und Minion R druntn sind


----------



## speedy76 (4. Juni 2010)

hier mal wieder was von mir mit ein paar neuen Kleinigkeiten. Endlich wieder Wetter. Gleich gehts auf die Trail.  
Kette rechts.....





schönes Wochenende euch allen.......


----------



## mas0384 (4. Juni 2010)

Gaz schrieb:


> Aaaaah. Da war ich im Oktober für 1 Woche Urlaub machen,besser gesagt in Graach,leider ohne Bike. Da oben bei den Graacher Schanzen usw. habe ich viele schöne Strecken und Trails entdecken können. Sehr geile Gegend um dort ohne auf andere Menschen zu treffen biken zu können.


 
in Graach... ja ist nicht weit weg von hier! Graacher Schanzen gibts tatsächlich sehr viele schöne Strecken. Bin dort fast jede Woche mal unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Juni 2010)

speedy76 schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Wetter. Gleich gehts auf die Trail.Kette rechts.....


 
Schönes Wortspiel  Schönes (Foto)wetter - keine "Arbeit" für die Bilder-Polizei  So isses scheeen...
Und noch Zeit für einen kleinen Ausflug vor der Arbeit - also ab ins Schlaubetal nach Müllrose....durch den Natur-Lehrpfad..



...über den Kanal...



...zum Großen Müllroser See....



....manchmal ist man eben nur noch ein "Schatten seiner Selbst"



...und dennoch hat auch die kleinere Tour wieder Spaß gemacht...



Euch nun ein supertolles Wochenende mit ganz, ganz viel


----------



## Cube42 (4. Juni 2010)

oh ha der Feiertag endet nich so tollknöchnel dick mein Schatz kaputt,aber Cube schickt mir Montag Ersatzteile,dann bin ich Dienstag wieder im Gelände wenn alles klappt
so wünsche Euch mehr Glück
lg
chris


----------



## kube (4. Juni 2010)

Oh wie ist das denn passiert?


----------



## Cube42 (4. Juni 2010)

bin durch son schlammfluß gefahren und bin wohl an einem holz hängengeblieben
tja herliches Wetter und ich muß den ganzen Tag am See liegen und schwimmen
na ja dann mach ich eben ein paar Tage Pause nach 3500km dieses Jahr auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Duke_01 (4. Juni 2010)

So, nachdem gestern das Wetter so gut war, habe ich meinen Würfel auch mal wieder zum Spielen in die Düsseldorfer und Ratinger Wälder ausgeführt:


----------



## baldur (4. Juni 2010)

Heuite mal den Westerwald unsicher gemacht...einfach eine herrliche Landschaft, da fühlt sich auch mein Schtz wohl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (5. Juni 2010)

Gestern war ich mal zu den alten Gemäuern der Grimburg.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. Juni 2010)

Cube42 schrieb:


> na ja dann mach ich eben ein paar Tage Pause nach 3500km dieses Jahr auch nicht schlecht


 
Pause - Du meinst wohl, Du gehst kurz mal eben von der Praxis in die Theorie...über  MTB lebt man - und vom Leben macht man doch keine Pause  
Man hat damit nur irgendwann fertig  
Bei uns vor der Haustür geht wieder halbwegs einiges zu befahren, besonders schön ist das der Ziegenwerder wieder frei ist - zumindest der obere Weg. Da ist der "Inselbiergarten" auch wieder geöffnet - bei dem Wetter eine ganz gute Tränke  
Aber etwas tiefer gelegene Strecken sind immer noch leicht feucht


----------



## CubeComp (5. Juni 2010)

Hi ihr alle da draussen
Dann möchte ich euch auch mal meinen Würfel zeigen.
Das war nach einer kleineren Waldtour.


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juni 2010)

..bis auf den extrem breit wirkenden lenker - und die shock boards - sehr nettes teil !!ach  ja , das mit der wasserflasche sieht auch irgendwie gewöhnungsbedürftig aus ...


----------



## nen (5. Juni 2010)

nen schrieb:


> @bujo12: Silbertal rein und über Bartholomäberg wieder nach Schruns?





bujo12 schrieb:


> Genau


Sehr schöne Tour, steht auch auf meiner "to-bike-Liste" für die Sommerferien.

Für mich ging es heute auf die Steinkasernalm. Um die 51 km und 1500m uphill noch etwas interessanter zu machen, habe ich mich nach nicht einmal einem Kilometer auf den Asphalt gelegt. Klasse Leistung 
Dafür gab es später von einer Wanderin aufmunternde Worte für das blutige Knie: "Jesas, aber man bremst ja auch nicht mit dem Knie" 

Blick von der Alm raus ins Inntal zum Großen Bettlwurf (der so gesehen höchste Gipfel), links davon sein kleiner Bruder.





Für das Naviser Jöchl per Bike ist es wohl noch zu früh.





Leider nicht bewirtet (bzw. wohl noch zu früh für Selbstbedienungskisten im Wassertrog wie sonst), was hätte ich für ein kühles Blondes da oben gegeben 










Schöne Grüße aus Innsbruck!


----------



## MilkyWayne (5. Juni 2010)

bin soeben vom altmühlsee wiedergekommen... lasst euch nicht erzählen dort könne man nicht biken.. hab in nem singletrail sogar ne kleine bachdurchfahrt gefunden und selbst nen kleinen wasserfall solls iwo geben (muss mal suchen gehen ) hab euch 2-3 bilder von dort mitgebracht (1 mit bike) die ich euch dann später noch hochlad


----------



## CubeComp (5. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..bis auf den extrem breit wirkenden lenker - und die shock boards - sehr nettes teil !!ach  ja , das mit der wasserflasche sieht auch irgendwie gewöhnungsbedürftig aus ...




Hast recht,der Lenker wirkt echt ziemlich breit.In der Realität ist das aber nicht so.Wird wohl an den Griffen liegen.
Und die Shock Boards haben mich vorm Wäsche waschen geschützt.
Wasser gehört halt dazu. 
Das ist halt ein Foto direkt nach dem Fahren.Hab nicht drüber nachgedacht.Einfach das Handy gezückt und abgedrückt.
Wenn ich mein Cube mal wieder sauber gemacht habe,setze ich mal ein paar schöne Fotos rein.


----------



## LloydBergs (5. Juni 2010)

Ein Tag alt und gerade von einer kleinen Runde zurück. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät.


----------



## MilkyWayne (5. Juni 2010)

damit kannst du auch wahrlich zufrieden sein.. sieht lecker aus 

hier das versprochene Bild von der altmühlsee-er umgebung  (das panorama kann ich nicht hochladen.. hat als photoshopdatei 300mb, als tif 30 und als jpeg 15)







ich hoffe es gefällt (bin auch für kritik offen)


----------



## beuze1 (5. Juni 2010)

*nachdem mich am Freitag hier namentlich bekannte Forums-Mitglieder
versetzt haben, mußte ich selber als Fotograf herhalten.. auf einer wahrhaft
Königlichen Runde..
50 km / 1200 hm




und bevor ich jetzt eine Woche in Urlaub gehe,




war ich heute noch kurz an meinem Hausberg..
17 km / 640 hm


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (5. Juni 2010)

so hier die neue federgabel, die roten decals kommen noch


----------



## MilkyWayne (5. Juni 2010)

deiner ziemlich krassen bearbeitung im 1. bild entnehme ich dass du gerne ien beuze hoch gehabt hättest wo keines war ?!?


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juni 2010)

@eck : sehr nettes bild - sieht aus , als ob man dort gut fahren könnte  hab schon öfter gehört , altmühltal wär gut .... muss ich auch irgendwann mal hin .... aber nu´gehts am freitag erstmal nach willingen zum festival , FREU !!!!


----------



## barbarissima (5. Juni 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *nachdem mich am Freitag hier namentlich bekannte Forums-Mitglieder*
> *versetzt haben, mußte ich selber als Fotograf herhalten.. auf einer wahrhaft*
> *Königlichen Runde..*
> *50 km / 1200 hm*
> ...


 
Erzähl mal, wie war´s denn? Ist die Tour schön? Waren die Trails überhaupt fahrbar? Dein Bild sieht nach ziemlich viel Sumpf aus


----------



## bibo0207 (5. Juni 2010)

war auch wieder unterwegs im schelder wald


----------



## LittleBoomer (5. Juni 2010)

Bei gigantischen Wetter heute mal mehr hoch als weit:









  Hier wäre ich ja lieber runter als hoch.  Das nächste mal ist er fällig


----------



## bujo12 (5. Juni 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Tour, steht auch auf meiner "to-bike-Liste" für die Sommerferien.
> 
> Für mich ging es heute auf die Steinkasernalm. Um die 51 km und 1500m uphill noch etwas interessanter zu machen, habe ich mich nach nicht einmal einem Kilometer auf den Asphalt gelegt. Klasse Leistung
> Dafür gab es später von einer Wanderin aufmunternde Worte für das blutige Knie: "Jesas, aber man bremst ja auch nicht mit dem Knie"
> ...



Wow, tolles "Bikerevier"
Ideal zum Höhenmetersammeln...

Der M2 Marathon in Schruns wäre doch was für Dich?

Viele Grüße...


----------



## MilkyWayne (5. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @eck : sehr nettes bild - sieht aus , als ob man dort gut fahren könnte  hab schon öfter gehört , altmühltal wär gut .... muss ich auch irgendwann mal hin .... aber nu´gehts am freitag erstmal nach willingen zum festival , FREU !!!!



vielen vielen dank... im august werd ich mal wieder ne woche unten sein ( zum surfen und biken wie immer ^^ .. surfen aber erst im anfangsstadium) ... vielleicht sieht man sich ja  .. und ja die waldwege sahen ALLE! so aus.. zwar teilweise waldautobahnbreit.. aber trotzdem net.. zwar weniger was zum höhenmeter sammeln, spaß kann man aber genauso haben 

das nächste mal wärs dann aber schön, wenns trocken wäre  so stand man halt immer min. 2cm im schlamm (dauerhaft) manchmal auch etwas mehr.... aber spaß hatte ich trotzdem  ... trotzdem wars schön vorhin mal wieder durch heimische gefilde zu brettern.

an den rest: wirklich schöne bilder... alle samt wirklich geniale regionen in die ich auch gerne mal fahren würde.. und jaaa die abfahrt runterzus hätte sicher mehr spaß gemacht ^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juni 2010)

Melde mich zwar ohne bilder, aber immerhin überhaut zurück! Freiburg war wie immer der Hammer! 3 Tage, 3 Toure, 2mal bomben wetter, 4000hm, feinste singletrails, herrlich   Und nen paar schrammen hab ich nun auch am rad - als andenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (5. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Melde mich zwar ohne bilder, aber immerhin überhaut zurück! Freiburg war wie immer der Hammer! 3 Tage, 3 Toure, 2mal bomben wetter, 4000hm, feinste singletrails, herrlich  Und nen paar schrammen hab ich nun auch am rad - als andenken


 
schrammen gehoeren einfach dazu


----------



## Hemme (5. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Melde mich zwar ohne bilder, aber immerhin überhaut zurück! Freiburg war wie immer der Hammer! 3 Tage, 3 Toure, 2mal bomben wetter, 4000hm, feinste singletrails, herrlich   Und nen paar schrammen hab ich nun auch am rad - als andenken



Hi Andi, dacht ich mirs doch, dass es dort auch gute Trails geben muss. Bin vor Jahren mal den Ultrabike mitgefahren. 
Schotterweg rauf und wieder runter, nicht so der Brüller. 
Dafür waren nach der Ultradistanz die Beine gut beieinander:


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juni 2010)

Ja ist echt super da unten. Gibt alles: Flow pur, verblockt alá gardasee, wurzel, wiese, grober schotter trail, single, doubletracks, bachläufe, einfach schee.. Ist schade, dass beim Ultra die höhenmeter so verblasen werden stimmt - aber trotzdem fahr ich den dieses jahr wieder   In den sommerferien bin ich auf jeden fall wieder n paar tage unten in fr um kandel, rosskopf, schauinsland und wie sie alle heißen nochmal richtig schön zu fahren!

Schrammen gehören dazu, rcithig...ne große delle am oberrohr nervt aber gewaltig! und vorallem nur einmal einen stein schief erwischt und schwupp lag ich im steifeld. hmpf.


----------



## Tintera (5. Juni 2010)

Cube mal etwas anders...


----------



## cubemanu (6. Juni 2010)

hallo,
würde gerne mal wissen welche rahmengröße du fährst und wie groß du bist.würde mir gerne ein reaction zulegen bin mir nur noch unsicher mit der größe.fährst du mit dem reaction eine größere größe wie normal?
habe gehört die würden klein ausfallen
gruß manu


----------



## wiesi991 (6. Juni 2010)

so nachdem ich gestern auf meiner hausrunde unterwegs war gibts mal eine kleine bildershow - ich hoffe es gefällt 
(quali ist leider nicht so toll, da meine kamera doch schon fast 6 jahre auf dem buckel hat...)
ach ja: location: Brotjackelriegel im Sonnenwald 

nach den ersten paar höhenmetern hieß es dank der regenfälle gleich mal schieben, dafür gabs dann gleich mal die erste fernsicht





nach einer kleinen schlammschlacht im wald gabs was frisches zu trinken...





und eine natürliche reifenwaschanlage





da gehts rauf





oben angekommen wurde erstmal mein würfel abgelichtet





die anstrengung hat dann dieser hammertrail wieder gutgemacht










nach einem bisschen weiterkurbeln gabs dann das:





nach einer kleinen pause bei der aussicht gings dann zum finalen ritt
(die bremsspuren haben sich aufgrund der nässe leider absolut nicht vermeiden lassen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintera (6. Juni 2010)

Das gibt bald lecker Zusatzverpflegung...


----------



## Bocacanosa (6. Juni 2010)

Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour:












Watt mutt, dat mutt...


P.S. Das Rotwild konnte ich leider nicht rausschneiden. Ich hoffe, ihr verzeiht mir. Das Thema heißt ja schließlich "Zeigt her eure Cubes".


----------



## Snevern (6. Juni 2010)

Mein neues Sting


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juni 2010)

..das rotwild darf gern auch hier dabeisein !!!


----------



## MilkyWayne (6. Juni 2010)

sehr leckeres sting.. aber iwie suche ich gerade vergeblich nach profil


----------



## marvellos (6. Juni 2010)

STING HPC X0 in blackline, oder? sieht jedenfalls sehr sehr flott aus ;>


----------



## Snevern (6. Juni 2010)

Joa genau
Es kommen noch andere Laufräder, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Reifen, und kleinigkeiten so das ich auf 9,8 komme

Gruß Snevern


----------



## Stefan72 (6. Juni 2010)

Grüße aus dem schönen Brixen. Die Landschaft ist der Hammer, Sie wird nur durch dir Trails getoppt  









Von traumhaft... 





über gut fahrbar...





bis verblockt, ist alles dabei


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (6. Juni 2010)

hier mal mein neues Bike, macht richtig Laune zu fahren


----------



## kube (6. Juni 2010)

Was ist denn da für eine kurze Gabel drin oder ist die abgesenkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (6. Juni 2010)

is der geringste Federweg


----------



## Organspänder (6. Juni 2010)

Von Gestern 

irgendwie ging es da nicht mehr weiter






Seltene Optik bei mir wegen Tempoangleichung anderer Mitfahrer mal mit Sattel unten 





Heute mal das Hyde als Rennhobel benutzt muss sagen läuft ganz gut 
lief zu gut sind leider keine Bilder entstanden

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=cxlfdpkvdrtlnxre


----------



## linkespurfahrer (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo Würfelfreunde. Ich melde mich wieder zurück und habe heute mal eine Werksstatt gefunden, die uns gut tut:





Heute früh aufgenommen. Bin schon ein paar mal vorbeigefahren, aber heute habe ich mal genauer hingesehen ... 

Viele Grüße von Stefan

P.S.: Man-o-man, mal ein paar Tage nicht hier und schon wieder massig neue Bilder..dafür brauche ich etwas Zeit.


----------



## maggo86 (6. Juni 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo Würfelfreunde. Ich melde mich wieder zurück und habe heute mal eine Werksstatt gefunden, die uns gut tut:



würfel tuning^^ (sau gut)........


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

war das nicht ein tolles Wetter ? Sonne pur !

Nachdem es uns gestern mit der Bike-Loft-Truppe Richtung Pferdskopf gezogen hat (irgendwo bei Schmitten / Taunus), haben wir heute einige der unendlich vielen Trails von dem Jagdschloss Platte nach Wiesbaden unsicher gemacht .









Vorbei an verwunschenen Wäldern  ....




... durch das Neorthal Richtung Neroberg bei Wiesbaden.

Hier kurz bei der Russisch Orthodoxen Kirche 




dann noch am heidnischen Tempel für gutes Wetter auf der Rückfahrt Andacht gehalten. (Bei Beuze klappt das ja auch immer).




Hat auch ganz gut funktioniert, die Rückfahrt war anstrengend und das war das Bild nachdem wir 1 Minute zu Hause waren .



(Man kann es nicht recht erkennen, aber das hat aus allen Eimern gegossen)

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Bymike (7. Juni 2010)

.


----------



## Bymike (7. Juni 2010)

Ich hab's wohl richtig gemacht und bin dem (oft) schlechten Wetter in Deutschland entflohen. 

14 Tage Dauerbiken am Lago liegen hinter mir. 
Ich habs noch nicht zusammengezählt, wie viele Höhenmeter genau gefallen sind, mehr als 10.000 warns jedenfalls. 

Einige der Touren:
Monte Altissimo
Dosso dei Roveri
Vall de Diaol (Skull-Trail)
Monte Stivo
Tremalzo
San Giovanni
Passo Rochetta/Nota
Pianaura Trails
Tour zum Refugio Nino Pernici, Lago di Tenno, Lake-Shake runde mitgenommen
4 mal die Trails am Monte Brione mitgenommen. 
und andere, die mir einfallen, wenn ich denn mal die Fotos durchsortiert und überarbeitet habe...

... und dann natürlich hier auch reinstellen werde


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. Juni 2010)

*Heute vom Lago zurück gekommen, habe letzten Mittwoch das Handtuch geworfen und ab zum lago 
Bin dann am Abend angekommen bei 21 grad
Gleich ab in den Biergarten...



















*


----------



## Bymike (7. Juni 2010)

Super Bilder 
Noch schöner ists, wenn man selber bis gestern dort war 

Kannst du mir die Orte/Wege der letzten 4 Bilder nennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (7. Juni 2010)

Sehr schöne Fotos


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juni 2010)

*Superschöne Bilder Klaus* 



*Hier war das Wetter ja nicht gerade optimal*


----------



## Stefan72 (7. Juni 2010)

Hier weitere Bilder aus Brixen. Eine Tour am Fusse der Doliomiten, im Hintergrund ist der Geisler zu sehen.


----------



## beuze1 (7. Juni 2010)

@
Ostwandlager

*ja. man sollte vÄ±el mehr blau machen...*

@
 barbarissima

*du arme..*


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juni 2010)

@bärbel : ..du machst einen erbarmungswürdigen eindruck ..wo hattest du denn den würfel geparkt ??? greez , kati


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Juni 2010)

bibo0207 schrieb:


> war auch wieder unterwegs im schelder wald


 Das ist immer wieder ´ne geile Farbkombi am Bike  


Organspänder schrieb:


> irgendwie ging es da nicht mehr weiter


 Könnte ja glatt bei mir vor der Haustür sein 


trek 6500 schrieb:


> @bärbel : ..du machst einen erbarmungswürdigen eindruck ..


 Ja...aber irgendwie ist das ein auch ein prima Abbild des Sommers .... bislang!
Nach dem ich heute an meinem freien Tag ausgeschlafen hatte, sah der Himmel schon sehr komisch aus - irgendwie muss der (Wetter)Gott da was falsch verstanden haben, als ich sagte: "Ich mag Schwarz"



Das Bärbel-Bild bereits vor Augen bin ich doch lieber Richtung Heimat - habe aber trotzdem noch 15 Min das hier erwischt...



...aus dem dann (zum Glück schon zu Hause) das hier wurde...



Ein heftiger Hagelschauer - Ergebnis von ca. 5 Sekunden Fenster aufmachen...



Da wünsche ich mir doch noch viel mehr Bilder alá Ostwandlager oder Stefan  die sind Klasse - und das Wetter da wünsche ich mir eigentlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (7. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @bärbel : ..du machst einen erbarmungswürdigen eindruck ..wo hattest du denn den würfel geparkt ??? greez , kati


 
Hinter der Kamera


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. Juni 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Super Bilder
> Noch schöner ists, wenn man selber bis gestern dort war
> 
> Kannst du mir die Orte/Wege der letzten 4 Bilder nennen?



Letztes Bild ist der Mt Casale, ein 360° grad Panorama da oben! Bin da sehr gerne. Fahre das von arco zum passo giovanni dann malga Val bona an der dan hangkannte entlang auf naturstasse  an der hütte don zio vorbei zum gipfel. zurück über passo della monte ab da super trails nach sace mit der tollen sacaschlucht und zurück durchs tal nach arco. 
Bilder 3+1 Tremalzo richtung passo rocchetta. Mei was haben die leute von pregasina die räder da hoch geschoben, haben den super trail blockiert! Ein kreuz!!! 3tes bild von malga campo richtung malga valestre da geht meist auch der bike marathon lang. Fahre da immer weiter richtung malag zanga um die trails nach nago zu fahren

@
beuze

man sollte mehr blau machen, stimmt


----------



## Büüche (7. Juni 2010)

@ barbarissima

kommt da das wasser auf der einen fahrspur schon als sturzbach runter?


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juni 2010)

Als das Gewitter vorbei war, hatte sich der Weg zu einem kleinen Flüsschen gemausert


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. Juni 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Als das Gewitter vorbei war, hatte sich der Weg zu einem kleinen Flüsschen gemausert



Bärbel, diese sitzhaltung hatte ich auch letzte woche...
die meere düften eingentlich kein wasser mehr haben


----------



## KayOs (7. Juni 2010)

*AUTSCH...* das tut gleich weh...


----------



## markus182 (7. Juni 2010)

in welcher pampa lebst du denn?! 

das ist doch schon ewig her


----------



## Tobi2010 (7. Juni 2010)

Snevern schrieb:


> Mein neues Sting


Sehr nettes Teil! Das Geld lohnt sich auf jeden fall 
Aber sind das die Serienmäßigen Bremsscheiben? Hab auch ein 2010er X0 in Teamline aber meine sehen irgendwie runder aus  Und die Kurbel ist bei mir auch bisschen anders. 
Eigentlich müsste die Ausstattung doch genau die selbe sein bei X0 Black- und Teamline oder?^^ 

Gruß


----------



## MilkyWayne (7. Juni 2010)

nein das sind ashima bremsscheiben wenn ich nicht irre

ja eigentlich müsste die ausstattung gleich sein... es sei denn er kauft neue bremsscheiben und eine neue kurbel


----------



## KayOs (7. Juni 2010)

markus182 schrieb:


> in welcher pampa lebst du denn?!
> 
> das ist doch schon ewig her



sorry ich sach nur bibo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (7. Juni 2010)

Hab vom Weekend auch wiedermal Bilder mitgebracht !
Die Tour ging rund um's Zürcher Oberland, aber schaut selbst ..

Blick auf die Alpen




Blick auf das Hörnli




Aufstieg zum Schnebelhorn (Zürichs höchster "Berg", 1202 müM)




oben angekommen 




Ausblick 








Insgesamt brachten wir ca. 75km / 2300 Hm hinter uns, Testtour für die Sommerferien somit gelungen !

Euch allen weiterhin viel Spass !


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juni 2010)

supergeiler ausblick !!!!!!
,,,,, bei mir wars heut´nur die hausrunde - scheeeee wars   greez , allen noch einen netten abend! lg , kati


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juni 2010)

*Mann o Mann  Was ne Aussicht *

Das gilt auch für Stefan72 und Ostwandlager


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juni 2010)

...und noch  welche  ---hihi ---


----------



## bibo0207 (7. Juni 2010)

KayOs schrieb:


> sorry ich sach nur bibo...


?????


----------



## PCK68 (8. Juni 2010)

So, als Neuling in diesem Forum mein erster Beitrag 

Am Samstag die erste "echte" Ausfahrt Richtung Berge... ich find das Bike super  hatte zuvor ein Corratec Super Bow Cross, weil ich es so schön leicht fand... jetzt musste ich feststellen, daß das Cube, obwohl Fully, sogar noch leichter ist, und sich total super fahren lässt, auch auf der Straße


----------



## Kivan1983 (8. Juni 2010)

dann mal mein Schätzchen (Bild entstand April 2010 nach dem Reifenwechsel):


----------



## regenrohr (8. Juni 2010)

das Bild gefällt, würde das Rad beim nächsten Mal aber nicht direkt mittig im Bild positionieren


----------



## idworker (8. Juni 2010)

und bitte mit Helm...!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juni 2010)

@regenrohr : danke , ich mags auch !! ob mittig , oder seitlich


----------



## Jason86 (8. Juni 2010)

PCK68 schrieb:


> So, als Neuling in diesem Forum mein erster Beitrag
> 
> Am Samstag die erste "echte" Ausfahrt Richtung Berge... ich find das Bike super  hatte zuvor ein Corratec Super Bow Cross, weil ich es so schön leicht fand... jetzt musste ich feststellen, daß das Cube, obwohl Fully, sogar noch leichter ist, und sich total super fahren lässt, auch auf der Straße


 
@ PCK68
Sehr schön dort 
Wo ist das?


----------



## PCK68 (8. Juni 2010)

Jason86 schrieb:


> @ PCK68
> Sehr schön dort
> Wo ist das?



Das ist die Schwarzentennalm bei Wildbad Kreuth


----------



## Ostwandlager (8. Juni 2010)

*schnell in der Mittagspaus auf Kühroint geradlt...*


*der Sommer kommt..hoffe es...*


----------



## Beorn (8. Juni 2010)

Ostwandlager, was muss man arbeiten, dass man sowas in der Mittagspause machen kann?! Ich erblas' vor Neid!


----------



## Ostwandlager (8. Juni 2010)

*du mußt nur einfach in Berchtesgaden am Königssee Wohnen...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (8. Juni 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *du mußt nur einfach in Berchtesgaden am Königssee Wohnen...*



eigentlich doch eher arbeiten oder?


----------



## Beorn (8. Juni 2010)

Ich wusst die Sache ist nicht so einfach. Zum dorthin ziehen bin ich leider beruflich regional zu stark gebunden.


----------



## kube (8. Juni 2010)

Ich kann in meiner Mittagspause nicht mal eben ein Türchen machen weil nur 30 min Pause.


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juni 2010)

Wie hat mein alter Professor damals immer so schön gesagt: "Auch Berufswahl ist eine Frage der Intelligenz!"


----------



## Stefan72 (8. Juni 2010)

Hier die letzten Bilder aus Brixen.


----------



## Juuro (8. Juni 2010)

Mini-Hochmoor mit schönem Wollgras auf dem Spitzberg bei Tübingen.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juni 2010)

ein Urlaubsabschiedsbild habe ich auch noch 





hmm.....will wieder zurück


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Juni 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> schnell in der Mittagspaus auf Kühroint geradlt...


Dieses schwarze Teil liebe ich glaube ich schon mehr als meinen "Schwarzen" ..... lass ihn dass nur nicht lesen  Schönes Teil & immer wieder schöne Bilder 
Neben dem Schwarzen liebe ich auch noch das herrliche Blau der geposteten Urlaubsbilder  weiter so....


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juni 2010)

@spuri : ..das auf deinem avatarbildchen is aber kein rappe ....ist ein dunkel brauner mit sogenanntem mehlmaul ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spuri : ..das auf deinem avatarbildchen is aber kein rappe ....ist ein dunkel brauner mit sogenanntem mehlmaul ...


Ah, die Geomietriebeauftragte hat auch noch weitergehende Qualitäten, als Pferde-Expertin!  Hat ja recht lange gedauert - bis es aufgefallen ist 
Dazu nur einmal und nie wieder 2 Anmerkungen von mir - hüstel!
Erstens - üsst dieses kleine Bildchen von mir höchst persönlich im letzten Urlaub aufgenommen worden, und daher kein billiger Abklatsch....aus dem Netz oder so! und Mehlmaul gibt es nur noch bei den Wilden !! ^^
Zweitens - ist es "nur" mein Avatar....und nicht der von mir gerittene "Rappe", also mein "Schwarzer" - den siehst Du meist auf den "Großen Bildern" 
 - so long .... aber richtig schön, dass es noch jemanden gibt, der überhaupt mit diesem Begriff etwas anfangen kann 
Und mir gefällt mein Avatar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (8. Juni 2010)

Bild ist vom Pfingstmontag am Bruckkanal bei Feucht kurz vor dem ersten von zwei Platten 



Hier am Samstag am Limesradweg am Kastelbad bei Theilenhofen:



Diesmal ohne Plattfuss


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juni 2010)

@spuri : ..jaja, bin expertin auf vielen gebieten ---LOL--- den begriff mehlmaul gibt es durchaus auch heute noch ...
ich hab auch so´n eselchen - aber in weiss... glg , die meckertante  sorry für offtopic...


----------



## Ostwandlager (9. Juni 2010)

*...mei ist das Heiß heute *

 *Da werde ich wohl meine mittagspaus auf heute abend verlegen *



*gruß Klaus *


----------



## nen (9. Juni 2010)

Heute ging es für mich bei herrlichem Föhnwetter auf Innsbruck's Hausberg, den Patscherkofel 2248m. 
Bei Windspitzen von 85 km/h bin ich ja froh, dass es mich nicht runter geblasen hat. 











Blick aufs Inntal mit der Landebahn vom LOWI.






bujo12 schrieb:


> Ideal zum Höhenmetersammeln...
> Der M2 Marathon in Schruns wäre doch was für Dich?


Ich bin nicht so der Wettkampftyp. Ich sammle lieber so meine Höhenmeter und genieße das Panorama


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. Juni 2010)

Mein Cube LTD Race in Action


----------



## KIoJo (9. Juni 2010)

schöne bilder 

-> bei meinem attention kommt bei den taurohren öl raus...mein vater meint das da die simmerringe kaputt währen  aber ich habe zich andere fahräder gesehen wo das auch so ist...

ist das nun richtig oder nicht 

mfg
KIoJo


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. Juni 2010)

1. ich denke doch schwer,dass du die standrohre,also die dünnen rohre,meinst 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=176585
:-D

kommt drauf an,wie viel rauskommt
en leichter film auf den standrohren ist normal,jedoch sollte es halt nicht siffn wie sau.
man kann eig. selbst einschätzen,was noch normal oder eben nicht mehr normal ist.

hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Juni 2010)

@nen 

bei solchen bildern,kommt schon einwenig neid auf


----------



## KIoJo (9. Juni 2010)

jop genau ^^

naja der dreck bleit halt drann haften und das sieht unschöhn aus ich werde dann mal ein bild von machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (9. Juni 2010)

Mein Frauchen ihr Bike ,die Fat Albert sind nur zum Testen drauf


----------



## BobTheBuilder (9. Juni 2010)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Mein Cube LTD Race in Action



Wiegst du nur 25kg, dass du die Aktion ruhigen Gewissens durchziehen kannst oder bist du dir darüber bewusst, dass der Rahmen dafür nicht ausgelegt ist und jederzeit zerbröseln kann?


----------



## PCK68 (10. Juni 2010)

@ nen: Tolle Bilder, ich mag die Gegend sehr, fahren ab und zu (mit Auto) nach Südtirol da durch, echt schön! Was ist LOWI?!?


----------



## barbarissima (10. Juni 2010)

*@nen*
Werde ganz sehnsüchtig, wenn ich deine schönen Bilder sehe  Würde mich am liebsten gleich auf den Weg in die Berge machen


----------



## nen (10. Juni 2010)

Es freut mich, dass euch die Bilder gefallen.


PCK68 schrieb:


> @ nenWas ist LOWI?!?


Ups sorry, Macht der Gewohnheit; LOWI ist die Kennung vom Innsbrucker Flughafen.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juni 2010)

Hast du denn eine Landeerlaubnis dort mit deinem Würfel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drexsack (10. Juni 2010)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Mein Cube LTD Race in Action



Schon imposant, das würde ich mir und meinem Reaction nicht zutrauen, muss ich zugeben. Bisher keine Materialprobleme?


----------



## BobTheBuilder (10. Juni 2010)

drexsack schrieb:


> Schon imposant, das würde ich mir und meinem Reaction nicht zutrauen, muss ich zugeben. Bisher keine Materialprobleme?



Ich würde es nicht imposant, sonder leichtsinnig nennen.


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Juni 2010)

hauptsache er setzt dann auch mal Bilder von sich rein,wenn das Fahrrad nach gegeben hat und die landung nicht so prall aus gefallen ist


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. Juni 2010)

Ja mir ist schon bewusst,dass das Bike eigentlich nicht dafür gedacht ist.
Aber bisher hält alles und ich mein ,ein bisschn Vertrauen darf man in das Material doch auch noch haben 

Und "leichtsinnig" würde ich das jetzt noch nicht nennen,so fett ist die Action ja nun auch wieder nicht,zudem entstehen zumindest beim Dirten keine hohen Belastungen für den Rahmen,denn man landet ja mit einem sehr flachen Winkel wieder auf der Erde.


----------



## fatz (10. Juni 2010)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> zudem entstehen zumindest beim Dirten keine hohen Belastungen für den Rahmen,denn man landet ja mit einem sehr flachen Winkel wieder auf der Erde.


bis du das erste mal die landung verpatzt. solang du sauber runterkommst 
haut das alles hin. wenn nicht gibt's ziemlich sicher schrott.


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Juni 2010)

magst ja recht haben mit dem flachen winkel,aber wenn risse entstehen,kriegts du das nicht mit und wenn dann ist es eh zu spät.
Es hat schon nen Grund,warum Firmen für diverse einsatz Gebiete ihre Bikes bauen


----------



## Beorn (10. Juni 2010)

Och, er behandelt sein LTD doch gut und es ist ein solider Rahmen, dafür ja auch etwas weniger leicht. Öfters mal nachsehn, ob sich irgendwo unterm Dreck Risse verbergen, dann geht das schon. Außerdem sieht er nicht nach Schwergewicht aus.

Ich fahr meins nicht so viel in Richtung Luft, aber ich fahr auch eher schnell bergab als schnell bergauf (das liegt auch an meinem Eigengewicht) und es macht alles klaglos mit. Wenns knrazen oder knacken anfängt schau ich halt nach, um sicher zu sein.


----------



## Ostwandlager (10. Juni 2010)

*ein super wetter heute zu radl fahren, leicht bedeckt und natürlich schön warm *

 *Da musste ich einfach blau machen *

 *Das wird natürlich von seiten der regierung ärger geben...*

 *Naja...*


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. Juni 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Och, er behandelt sein LTD doch gut und es ist ein solider Rahmen, dafür ja auch etwas weniger leicht. Öfters mal nachsehn, ob sich irgendwo unterm Dreck Risse verbergen, dann geht das schon. Außerdem sieht er nicht nach Schwergewicht aus.




genau so wird das auch gemacht 
und zu meinem Gewicht:
Ich hab ein Kampfgewicht von 59kg (+/-1kg)


----------



## gerrit981 (10. Juni 2010)

Endlich, Fritzz hat seine Jungfernfahrt hinter sich:





Leider keine besseren Bilder, dafür läuft der Bock wie Hund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (10. Juni 2010)

so noch n kleines bild vom letzten wochenende:





wer kennt's?


----------



## mitm_radl_do (10. Juni 2010)

Servus,

dann will ich meins auch mal präsentieren.






Das Bild ist gut zwei Wochen alt, an dem Tag hat mich mein Stereo auf den Hügel im Hintergrund rauf gebracht. So geleckt sauber wars Radl dann nicht mehr, egal...
Klasse wars am Tremalzo...


----------



## Edmonton (10. Juni 2010)

@mitm_radl_do
Tolles Stereo. 
Das Foto gefällt mir.


----------



## wildkater (10. Juni 2010)

@mzaskar:
Deine Bilder sind sowas von fies grrrrr


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Juni 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> so noch n kleines bild vom letzten wochenende:
> 
> wer kennt's?



Ich ich ich...ähhm.. "vergessen" 
Ich glaub da kann man bissle fahrraad fahren
(könnt nachschlagen wos is, aber dazu bin ich zu faul)


----------



## wildkater (10. Juni 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> so noch n kleines bild vom letzten wochenende:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiroler Ache?


----------



## Bymike (10. Juni 2010)

Und dass es net nur im Schwarz-Matten Thread steht: 







Schließlich ist außenrum genug Farbe


----------



## LAforce (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

auch die Cube Famlily war mal wieder unterwegs. Trainieren gerade fließig für unseren AlpX.

Oberhundem, Sauerland im Mai:

Der Eselspfad:












Auch der Fotograf darf mal drauf, wenn auch unscharf ...





Auf dem Rothaarsteig:
Keine fährt mit mir 




Auch Aussicht gab es ...





Danach war erstmal putzen angesagt:













Engelskirchen, Bergisches Land, Juni:














Viele Grüße aus LEV!!!


----------



## fatz (10. Juni 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> Tiroler Ache?


ache nein. tirol teilweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzfahrer79 (11. Juni 2010)

Letzten Samstag in Kärnten, bei einer Runde um den Klopeiner See:






Gestern Abend bei einer kleinen Feiertagsrunde auf der Donauinsel (kurz nachdem es mich das erste mal Dank neuer Klick-Pedale und meiner eigener Blödheit umgeschmissen hat  - bin nur froh, dass ich nicht gleich in die Donau gefallen bin ) :


----------



## nen (11. Juni 2010)

Man war das heute heiß , aber ich musste es noch nützen bevor das Semester in den Endspurt geht 

Von Innsbruck über die Dörfer auf den Kleinvolderberg, ins Voldertal und weiter über die Stiftsalm.





Blick Richtung Talschluss.





Weiter geht es Richtung Halsmarter, wo die Forstarbeiter fleißig waren.





Anschließend sehr steil Richtung Tulfeinalm, weiter in schöner Abfahrt zur Rinner Alm und wieder nach Innsbruck.

Schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß mit euren Cubes


----------



## Beorn (11. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich seh, an was für Orten manche Leute wohnen, weiß ich nicht mehr ob ich vor Neid erblassen oder vor Wut kochen soll, weil ich dort nicht wohne.


----------



## Organspänder (11. Juni 2010)

Fast zu Warm heute zum fahren  

 
Aber fahrtwind kühlt ja 


Kleine feine Feierabendrunde durchs Kiez









und nebenbei noch vier stunden Probefahrt mit dem hier





Gehört hier ja eigendlich nicht rein
Kann jemand etwas berichten über den Hersteller GUTESSchlechtes
fahren tut es sich richtig gut 
War aber wieder froh als ich auf meinem saß

Schönes Wochenende euch allen


----------



## Bayer (11. Juni 2010)

ich aufm hometrail foto ist vom osti danke dafür
erst oben beim flicken





hier dann weiter unten


----------



## Bayer (11. Juni 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (11. Juni 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Gehört hier ja eigendlich nicht rein
> Kann jemand etwas berichten über den Hersteller GUTESSchlechtes
> fahren tut es sich richtig gut
> War aber wieder froh als ich auf meinem saß
> ...


 
Das AMR ist ein tadelloses Bike. Gute Sitzposition, macht bergauf und bergab eine gute Figur und die verbauen vor allem gute Lager  Und vom Service her gibt es bei Ghost eigentlich auch nichts zu meckern. Einziger Knackpunkt: Die Ghost Bikes sind durch die Bank relativ schwer 

PS: Schöne Bilder


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Juni 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Kleine feine Feierabendrunde....


 
Vorweg - sehr schöne Bilder gepostet, einige Bikes lassen ja fast wieder Neid (aber sicher keine Mißgunst) aufkommen.  
Ich beneide darüber hinaus jeden, der zur Zeit etwas "Fahrtwind" um die Nase bekommt. Bei mir reicht es aufgrund der derzeitigen Arbeitszeiten wegen der ILA in Berlin ebenfalls gerade so für eine ganz kleine "Feierabend-Runde"...und das auch nur, wenn ich mit dem Bike gleich zur Arbeit und zurück fahre  ... die Hitze dort ist die Hölle....manchmal denke ich, die vielen Flugzeuge heizen extra noch etwas mit den Turbinen an  aber Abends gibt es dann endlich eine kleine Entschädigung...wenn andere im Auto nach Hause schwitzen...








zu Ghost: Sabine Spitz ist bestimmt die "Vorzeige-Geisterreiterin" und Werbeträgerin. Sie hat auch schon eine ganz schöne Latte an Titeln mit der Marke "Ghost" gewonnen - schlecht sind die Bikes ganz sicher nicht....nur eben keine Würfel


----------



## thilli (11. Juni 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Wenn ich seh, an was für Orten manche Leute wohnen, weiß ich nicht mehr ob ich vor Neid erblassen oder vor Wut kochen soll, weil ich dort nicht wohne.




 DU sprichst mir aus der Seele..

bloss was soll ich denn dann erst sagen:
Dortmund 20km, Bochum 30km


----------



## Focusracer (11. Juni 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Vorweg - sehr schöne Bilder gepostet, einige Bikes lassen ja fast wieder Neid (aber sicher keine Mißgunst) aufkommen.
> Ich beneide darüber hinaus jeden, der zur Zeit etwas "Fahrtwind" um die Nase bekommt. Bei mir reicht es aufgrund der derzeitigen Arbeitszeiten wegen der ILA in Berlin ebenfalls gerade so für eine ganz kleine "Feierabend-Runde"...und das auch nur, wenn ich mit dem Bike gleich zur Arbeit und zurück fahre  ... die Hitze dort ist die Hölle....manchmal denke ich, die vielen Flugzeuge heizen extra noch etwas mit den Turbinen an  aber Abends gibt es dann endlich eine kleine Entschädigung...wenn andere im Auto nach Hause schwitzen...
> 
> 
> ...


Wie nennt man die dinger die du an den speichen hast? :O


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Juni 2010)

Focusracer schrieb:


> Wie nennt man die dinger die du an den speichen hast? :O


3M Scotchlite Speichenreflektoren oder nur 3M Speichenreflektoren....
gibt es immer in teuer .... manchmal aber auch als "Lidl- Schnäppchen"
das internetz lässt ja da eine ganz gute (Preis)suche zu....


----------



## Vincy (11. Juni 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Wenn ich seh, an was für Orten manche Leute wohnen, weiß ich nicht mehr ob ich vor Neid erblassen oder vor Wut kochen soll, weil ich dort nicht wohne.


 


Na, rund um Tübingen (Schwäbische Alb) ist doch auch eine schöne Gegend.
Was sollen da erst die Flachlandtiroler nördlich des Weißwurstäquators sagen?


----------



## JDEM (11. Juni 2010)

Nun kann ich mich auch zu den Cube Fahrern zählen... Bin heute die erste Runde gefahren und hatte schon megaviel Spaß dabei  (Bilder sind aber nicht gut geworden, hatte nur das Handy dabei und die Sonne war fast weg).


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Juni 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas berichten über den Hersteller GUTESSchlechtes



Ähm Ob da cube oder ghost draufsteht ist egal. - Im prinzip das selbe, da der "GANZ GROßE", der dahinter steht meines wissens der selbe oder zumindest zwei sehr sehr eng verbundene sind  Ich wette die werke in taiwan stehen nebeneinander 
Daher übrigens auch bärbels feststellung "Durch die reihe weg schwer" - bei cube ja nich anders.


----------



## Organspänder (12. Juni 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> vom Service her gibt es bei Ghost eigentlich auch nichts zu meckern. Einziger Knackpunkt: Die Ghost Bikes sind durch die Bank relativ schwer





Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Daher übrigens auch bärbels feststellung "Durch die reihe weg schwer" - bei cube ja nich anders.



Danke für die Info´s  
SCHWER=Stabil


----------



## mitm_radl_do (12. Juni 2010)

@ Edmonton 
Danke, mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ajos (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
nachdem mir mein AMS CC 2009 doch nun zu weis ist, werde ich die 
weise Reba SL 100mm verkaufen. 
Vielleicht hat jemand interesse ?


----------



## Bocacanosa (13. Juni 2010)

Unterwegs in den Tälern und auf den Höhen des Osburger und Schwarzwälder Hochwald:





Im Hintergrund am Horizont ist der Rösterkopf (einer der höchsten Berge in RLP). Berg der tausend Trails:


----------



## regenrohr (13. Juni 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Einziger Knackpunkt: Die Ghost Bikes sind durch die Bank relativ schwer




wenn ich eins bisher festgestellt habe seit dem ich Rad fahre, je schwerer der Fahrer des jeweiligen Rades ist, desto leichter muss sein Rad sein, aber Logik war ja noch nie die Stärke des Deutschen


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juni 2010)

So, das habe ich bis jetzt nicht festgestellt. Und wenn du mal durch die Foren blätterst, dann wirst du genügend schwere Fahrer finden, die schwere Bikes fahren 

Nur so halbe Portionen wie ich wollen immer ein leichtes Rad  Das lässt sich nämlich leichter tragen und über Weidezäune lupfen


----------



## Cortina (13. Juni 2010)

Halllo allerseits,

endlich die ersten Höhenmeter mit dem neuen Cubi 

Tour über den Nevegal (Italien - Belluno) auf dem Weg zum Col Visentin









Ciao Guido


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juni 2010)

Da hast du dir ja gleich die richtige Gegend für die Jungfernfahrt ausgesucht


----------



## Cortina (13. Juni 2010)

@ Bärbel
Danke...ist der nächste Hügel von mir zu Hause aus und da meine Fotografin (meine Frau) heute mit dabei war, musste ich einfach profitieren.

War früher viel in Immenstadt im Allgäu unterwegs und schau immer ganz eifersüchtig auf Deine Bilder, Deine Zeit möchte ich haben 

Grüße Guido


----------



## Organspänder (13. Juni 2010)

*@ Cortina*  sehr schönes Bike hast du da  ist glaub ich das erste HPC Stereo hier oder


----------



## Cortina (14. Juni 2010)

@Organspänder, nein das erste war Dreiradfahrer76 mit einem schwarzen.
Habe auf dem Bike Festival in Riva den Fehler gemacht und ein Stereo ausprobiert und dann wars um mich geschehen.

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (14. Juni 2010)

*mein gott was schleppt sich wieder die woche...




*


----------



## linkespurfahrer (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Würfelfreunde. Ihr wisst ja, dass hier in der Lausitz die fehlenden Höhenmeter durch Kilometer mit viel Druck ausgeglichen werden. Ich trainiere ja für den EBM im August in Seiffen (nehme mir da 70km in 3h 15min vor).
Nachdem ich Samstag ordentlich Druck gemacht habe (79km in 2,5h) entschied ich mich gestern dafür, an einer RTF teilzunehmen. 

Es ging frühs 16km nach Burg/Spreewald. 
Hier ein paar Impressionen vorm Start:

Ich mit dem Tourteufel höchstpersönlich:











Für mehr Bilder hat es nicht gelangt. Fahren war angesagt
Die Erste Stunde bis zum ersten KP hielt ich locker mit den RR-Fahrern mit (1. Gruppe). Ständig wurde nach jeder Kurve von 25/km/h auf über 40km/h beschleunigt. Dann habe ich es gemütlicher angehen lassen, weil 40-50km/h auf Dauer mit meinem Würfel ist doch etwas fett. Ein paar RR-Fahrer in meiner gefundenen Gruppe haben mich unterwegs für die größte Runde (150km) überredet. So waren ich mit denen für die 150km gut 4,5 h unterwegs (wir waren eine tolle Truppe von 10Fahrern, die in der Führungsarbeit gut miteinander harmoniert haben).

Alles in Allem waren es gestern 181km in 5h 38min. Damit der für mich höchste je gefahrene Schnitt über eine solche Distanz (32,06km/h)

Das schönste war der Respekt von den RR-Fahrern.

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juni 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> wenn ich eins bisher festgestellt habe seit dem ich Rad fahre, je schwerer der Fahrer des jeweiligen Rades ist, desto leichter muss sein Rad sein, aber Logik war ja noch nie die Stärke des Deutschen


 
irgendwo muss man ja mit dem Tuning des Systemgewichtes anfangen  

Mit Titankettenblattschrauben komme ich bestimmt bedeutend besser ueber den Berg  und wie schon die Schweizer Steinböcke treffend bemerkten [...] Carbon statt Kondition [...]


----------



## Marc19 (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen!!!!!

  So nun möchte ich euch mal mein Schatz vorstellen.
  Es handelt sich um das Cube AMS Pro K18 von 2009, dass ich im letzten Winter mit ein paar Tuningstundne etwas umgebaut habe.

  Also so sah es im letzten Jahr noch aus




*Neu Teile nach dem Tuning*


*Federgabel:* *Magura Durin Marathon Mod. 2009*
*Vorbau:                           Ritchey WCS weiss* 
*Lenker:* *FSA SLK*
*Schalthebel:                    Shimano XT* 
*Bremsanlage:                 Magura Marta SL weiss, rot* 
*Kassette:                        Sram PG990 rot*
*Kette:                             Sram PG991* 
*Laufradsatz:                   Fulcrum Red Metal mit roten Nippel* 
*Sattel:                             Specialized Phenom in weiss*
*Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS Wet Black*


*Und die ein oder ander Schraube wurde durch schwarze Titan oder rote Aluschrauben ersetzt, ausser die an der Bremsscheibe sind rote Stahlschrauben*

Nun mal zu den Bildern bin mal gespannt wie euer Feedback ist.


----------



## Marc19 (14. Juni 2010)

Und hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## dusi__ (14. Juni 2010)

@Cortina  :  geiles bike, geile strecke!!

@ mac19: sattelüberhöhung definierst du grad neu ;-)  aber auch sehr schickes bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc19 (14. Juni 2010)

hi

zja was soll ich machen bin 1,97 gross und habe halt so lange Kackstelzen lach


----------



## idworker (14. Juni 2010)

Hast ja so recht Ostwandlager....... wenn' s nur schon Freitag wäre......
Bleibt nur sich auf den Abend auf's Biken zu freuen. Und logo, auf Euch hier im Forum!!


----------



## Cortina (14. Juni 2010)

@Marc19 
Generell: Sehr schön, vor allem die vielen Details (um diese zu präsentieren hätte ich das gute Stück eventl. voher gewaschen) ;-)

Computer: RockyMountain am CUBE geht GAR NICHT --> runter und durch was anderes rot-weißes ersetzen

Sattelüberhöhung: bei 22", 1.97m so eine Sattelüberhöhung....Du bestehst scheinbar zu 2/3 nur aus Beinen

Hörnchen: Finde ich arg steil, etwas flacher würden außer der Optik sicherlich auch den Gelenken gut tun?!

Guido


----------



## Marc19 (14. Juni 2010)

Hi Cortina

sind doch bildeer dabei wo es sauber ist

Na dann sag mir mal eine Computer in rot weiss.
ja was soll ich machen meine beine sind sehr lang und wenn ich den Sattel weiter rein machen ist mein Knie zu gebeugt.

okay das mit den hörnchen neheme ich mir zu herzen 

Danke


----------



## barbarissima (14. Juni 2010)

*@marc19*
Dein AMS sieht klasse aus  Die ganzen rotweißen Teile sind genial und dann noch der rotweiße Bikecomputer     

*@linkespurfahrer*
Da hast du es dir aber ordentlich gegeben, zumahl die Renner teilweise sicher nur halb so schwer sind wie dein AMS. 
Wie viele Hömis hatte die Strecke?


----------



## Cortina (14. Juni 2010)

Marc,

ist zwar fast nur weiß aber im Firmenlogo ist genug rot drinn ;-) außerdem bleibst Du dem Hersteller treu und der ROX kann zudem noch mehr.

http://www.sigmasport.de/en/produkte/bikecomputer/rox_wireless/rox_80/?punkt=features

@Bärbel...räusper...Dir ist da wohl ein kleines ABER wichtiges Detail entgangen als Du meintest der Bike Computer sei schön...natürlich sind Cube Fahrer tollerant ABER alles hat mal Grenzen ;-)

Guido


----------



## Beorn (14. Juni 2010)

Ich würd halt noch mit weißem Nagellack die verfänglichen Stellen übertünchen und dann passt das. Die Seiten sind ja kaum als Ahorn erkennbar.
Ich finde die Farbzusammenstellung sehr konsequent und v.a. sehr sauber umgesetzt, auch wenn es absolut nicht meine Farben sind.

Bei den ersten Bildern find ich auch den Dreck drauf gut, Showroom ist doch langweilig.


----------



## markus182 (14. Juni 2010)

hey,
mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr eure kameras transportiert ohne dass das objektiv o.ä. einen Schaden nehmen.


----------



## barbarissima (14. Juni 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Marc,
> 
> ist zwar fast nur weiß aber im Firmenlogo ist genug rot drinn ;-) außerdem bleibst Du dem Hersteller treu und der ROX kann zudem noch mehr.
> 
> ...


Jetzt musste ich aber erst mal meine Lupe suchen um den faux pas zu erkennen 

 Der Bike Computer gehört natürlich sofort in die Tonne


----------



## Cortina (14. Juni 2010)

@markus182 Die Ixus für Schnappschüsse habe ich immer vorne am Rucksackgurt in einer kleinen Tasche griffbereit. 
Für den Fall einer langen Tour bei der fotografieren im Vordergrund steht und ich nicht nur mit Trinkrucksack unterwegs bin, nehme ich die SLR im Rucksack in dieser Tasche mit (doppeltgepolstert hält besser): 

http://intranet.tatonka.com/infosys/infocgi/artinfo1.dll?3000_Digi_Focus_2&0

Universalzoom 18-135 mm reicht für fast alles.

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (14. Juni 2010)

wenn ich auf foto-tour gehe nehme ich meist sogar nur das 28-75 mit.. (ist aber ein wirklich feines glas *___* )


----------



## markus182 (14. Juni 2010)

stimmt, an nen rucksack hab ich gar nicht gedacht
habe bzw. benutzte nämlich keinen^^


----------



## Marc19 (14. Juni 2010)

camara nehem ich ihn einer Tasche mit ganz einfach

@beorn
lach wenn ich damit noch anfage dreht meine freundin voll durch lach

ja dreck muss sein so gefählt mir mein bike auch am besten richtig schön braun weiss rot lach


----------



## markus182 (14. Juni 2010)

"camara"
zu lustig


----------



## Beorn (14. Juni 2010)

Och, über die Design- und Style-Schiene findet Deine Freundin dann evtl. auch gefallen an Deinem Hobby und die Akzeptanz kann dadurch ja nur steigen.

Meine Knippse ist am Rucksackschultergurt rechts oben in einer kleinen Tatonka Neoprentasche, gesichert mit Bändsel und Karabiner. Ist eine Olympus µ-schießmichtot, wasserdicht und stoßfest. Ich bin auch Paddler, daher alles in wasserdicht und angebunden. In Schottland hab ich noch Bilder gemacht, als alle anderen ihre Photos in Plastiktüten in den Rucksäcken mit Regenhülle verstaut haben. Leider ist die Qualität nich so der Brüller, aber das liegt größtenteils an meiner Faulheit mich so damit zu beschäftigen und mir unterwegs Zeit zu nehmen, dass auch was dabei rauskommt.

Ach ja, und ohne Rucksack geht gar net, ich trink unterwegs zuviel und muss auch meine Taschensäge und das Beil und das Grillzeuch und ..........


----------



## regenrohr (14. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> irgendwo muss man ja mit dem Tuning des Systemgewichtes anfangen
> 
> Mit Titankettenblattschrauben komme ich bestimmt bedeutend besser ueber den Berg  und wie schon die Schweizer Steinböcke treffend bemerkten [...] Carbon statt Kondition [...]



musste schmunzeln 
hatte erst am Wochenende eine "interessante" Unterhaltung mit einem etwas stämmigeren Vertreter der männlichen Zunft, der gute Knecht meinte das mein Rädchen mit knapp 13kg zu schwer sei und sein Radon ja viel besser und leichter sei (trotz Vollgefedert). Komischerweise ist der Herr mit Schnitzelfriedhof weder Berg hoch noch Berg runter hinterher gekommen...

genug OT:
hier noch mit dem bescheidenen FA hinten


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

hier mal in 07er Stereo:


----------



## viper-mountainb (14. Juni 2010)

mal was von letzten Freitag


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Juni 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Die Ixus für Schnappschüsse habe ich immer vorne am Rucksackgurt in einer kleinen Tasche griffbereit


Ja, früher halt immer ein Handyfoto - nun habe ich auch öfter auch mal ´ne IXUS in der Gürteltasche...



linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Ich mit dem Tourteufel höchstpersönlich....


Ja ja, der Didi Senft aus Storkow ist schon ein etwas verrückter......
Rad-Fetischist...aber eben in der breiten Masse etwas besser bekannt als der "Tour-Teufel" 
Respekt auch von meiner Seite für das Erreichte  wenn ich auch sagen muss, MTB misst sich in der Regel nicht unbedingt mit RR .... ganz anderer Einsatzbereich - RR sieht man auch nicht unbedingt auf den Trails ...aber wenn es ein solches Lob gibt, hat man sicher nichts falsch gemacht  Habe noch ein Motiv alá Bronx in der Gegend gefunden  Hoffe es gefällt?


PS: Das mit dem Tacho habe ich immer noch nicht geschnallt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Fixer (14. Juni 2010)

So dann zeig ich auch mal mein geliebtes LTD Team 2009 schon einiges Umgebaut wie zB. XT Kassette, XTR Kette, 5050 Pedale, andere Griffe, grüne Steuersatzschraube und joah das wars für den Anfang...


----------



## Erich17 (14. Juni 2010)

Hier mein AMS Pro:

folgende Umbauten:

Schaltwerk SRAM X0
Schalthebel SRAM X0
Felgen DT SWISS XR 4.2d, Naben HOPE Pro II, Speichen Dt Swiss Comp
Gewicht 1680 Gramm
Force Flow Schnellspanner
11-34 SRAM 990er Cassette
Ritchey WCS 2 Asix Vorbau
Ritchey WCS Carbon Low Riser Lenker 660mm
Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze
Selle Italia SLR Sattel
Bremsscheibe vorne SHIMANO 203mm
Bremsscheibe hinten SHIMANO 180mm
(kein lästiges Quietschen und Pfeiffen mehr - obwohl ich es mit den Formula Scheiben auch abstellen konnte)
HOPE Sattelstützenklemme
Pro Grip Griffe




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jboo7 (14. Juni 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Bärbel...räusper...Dir ist da wohl ein kleines ABER wichtiges Detail entgangen als Du meintest der Bike Computer sei schön...natürlich sind Cube Fahrer tollerant ABER alles hat mal Grenzen ;-)
> Guido



Kann das jemand mal einem Neuling erklären?


----------



## Duke_01 (14. Juni 2010)

Auf dem Weg nach unten


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (14. Juni 2010)

Der gezeigte Tacho ist die "Rocky Mountain"-Variante des MHR2006. Rocky Mountain ist ein kanadischer Bikehersteller im gehobenem Preissegment. Früher teuer aber kultig, heute fast nur noch teuer.  Fahre selbst noch ein altes von 99.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Juni 2010)

Erich17 schrieb:


> Hier mein AMS Pro


Die Liste der Umbauten haut einen ja förmlich um .... das Bike sieht Klasse aus & dennoch (aber nur mein Geschmack) finde ich die schwarzen Griffe etwas "inkonsequent" 

@Rammsteinbiker - danke! für die Erleuchtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erich17 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mich mit den Weissen nicht getraut, weil der Carbon Lenker ja auch fast schwarz ist. Weisse Griffringe habe ich noch liegen. Die werd ich morgen mal montieren und ein neus Bild reinstellen , ob es dann besser aussieht.
Aber danke - ich werd dann mal weisse Griffe besorgen




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## easyraider (15. Juni 2010)

hier mal ein bild von meiner "süßen"


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

am Sonntag waren wir auf dem Oberurseler Bike Marathon. Knackige Anstiege, super tolle Trails und gute Stimmung . Ne Menge Spiel und Spaß rund um den Großen Feldberg im Taunus bei bestem Wetter. Was will man mehr an einem Wochenende .













Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Firefighter (15. Juni 2010)

> Ich habe mich mit den Weissen nicht getraut, weil der Carbon Lenker ja auch fast schwarz ist. Weisse Griffringe habe ich noch liegen. Die werd ich morgen mal montieren und ein neus Bild reinstellen , ob es dann besser aussieht.
> Aber danke - ich werd dann mal weisse Griffe besorgen



wickel doch weisses lenkerband drum...

gruss
andi


----------



## linkespurfahrer (15. Juni 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@linkespurfahrer*
> Da hast du es dir aber ordentlich gegeben, zumahl die Renner teilweise sicher nur halb so schwer sind wie dein AMS.



Ich bin ja auch ne kranke Sau...



barbarissima schrieb:


> Wie viele HÃ¶mis hatte die Strecke?



hm, bei uns gibt es hin und wieder ein paar kurze Anstiege, und die HÃ¶hendifferenz zwischen hÃ¶chstem und tiefstem Punkt den wir gefahren sind ist schon locker 50m. 

Da hier etwa 2hm pro km gefahren werden waren es demnach mindestens 300hm. ZÃ¤hlt man den Split dazu, Ã¼ber den wir gerollt sind, kommen nochmal ein paar dazu 

Am kommenden Sonntag findet dann eine RTF Cottbus-GÃ¶rlittz-Cottbus statt (215km), die ich gerne mitfahren mÃ¶chte. Da dÃ¼rften schon 500hm zusammenkommen. 

Man zahllt hier Ã¼brigens ohne Wertungskarte 6-7â¬ und hat Verpflegung an den Kontrollpunkten (i.d.R. nach jeder Fahrstunde). Finde ich echt prima.

*@Spurhalter*: Das Grafitti macht mas her. Man sieht leider nicht allzuoft gelungene Werke.

Ja, MTB und RR sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. *Wer aber mit MTB auf RR-Niveau fÃ¼r 3-4h fahren kann (die Reifen machen viel aus- ich fahre die gleichen Racing Ralph schon Ã¼ber 8000km), bei dem dÃ¼rfte dann auf dem RR die Post abgehen. (Irgendwann werde ich auch mal RR fahren)* Wie gesagt, schon mit dem AMS zog ich die erste Fahrstunde beim Herausbeschleunigen aus den Kurven an einigen RR-Fahrern vorbei..echt ein irres GefÃ¼hl. Andererseits: Ich musste bei den dauerhaft gefahrenen 33-34km/h mit MTB locker 100W mehr treten. Ein RR-Fahrer meinte, er hÃ¤tte da einen Puls von 110-120. Da fahre ich schon mit mind. 150.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe von Stefan


----------



## Erich17 (15. Juni 2010)

Stimmt sieht mit weissen Ringen schon besser aus. Jetzt besorg ich noch weisse Griffe ( wenn die bei mir nicht schon nach der ersten Ausfahrt wieder schwarz sind )




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fatz (15. Juni 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> *Wer aber mit MTB auf RR-Niveau für 3-4h fahren kann (die Reifen machen viel aus- ich fahre die gleichen Racing Ralph schon über 8000km), bei dem dürfte dann auf dem RR die Post abgehen. (Irgendwann werde ich auch mal RR fahren)*


ich hab auch meinem ht 1.3er slicks (kojak) drauf. da schaun die rennladler 
auch immer ganz dumm. die guten, wenn du nach 15min immer noch da bist
und die schlechten wenn du sie am berg stehen laesst. leztere muessen dann
meistens gaaaaaanz dringend telefonieren.


----------



## Beorn (15. Juni 2010)

Ich würde bei dem Carbonlenker die Griffe schwarz lassen. Dreckiges weiß sieht dann einfach nimmer schick aus, find ich. Und da ist dann einfach ein schwarzer Impuls in der Lenkgegend, das passt doch auch.


----------



## CubeComp (15. Juni 2010)

Guten morgen an alle da draussen
Hier nochmal ein Foto von meinem "Flying" Würfel nach der Montage der neuen Fat Alberts(vorne Evo,hinten Performance) und einer Grundreinigung.
Man beachte den Montagehalter Marke Eigenbau. 
Der Halter alleine ist auf jeden Fall schon ein Foto wert.








Und das Foto finde ich einfach nur schön.


----------



## Bocacanosa (15. Juni 2010)

CubeComp schrieb:


>



Schicker Halter!  

Ich sehe gerade Deinen Schnellspanner, der nach vorne gerichtet ist. Ich hab jetzt schon von einigen Bekannten gehört, dass das im Wald und bei Trails zu gefährlich wäre, weil Äste o. ä. den Spanner lösen könnten.

Wie seht ihr das?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeComp (15. Juni 2010)

> Ich sehe gerade Deinen Schnellspanner, der nach vorne gerichtet ist. Ich  hab jetzt schon von einigen Bekannten gehört, dass das im Wald und bei  Trails zu gefährlich wäre, weil Äste o. ä. den Spanner lösen könnten.
> 
> Wie seht ihr das?!?



Klingt logisch.Danke für den Tip.Werd ich gleich ändern.


----------



## roadruner80 (15. Juni 2010)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Schicker Halter!
> 
> Ich sehe gerade Deinen Schnellspanner, der nach vorne gerichtet ist. Ich hab jetzt schon von einigen Bekannten gehört, dass das im Wald und bei Trails zu gefährlich wäre, weil Äste o. ä. den Spanner lösen könnten.
> 
> Wie seht ihr das?!?


 
Guter Einwand! Mir ist schon mal mein Hinterrad deswegen rausgepurzelt...


----------



## derAndre (15. Juni 2010)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Schicker Halter!
> 
> Ich sehe gerade Deinen Schnellspanner, der nach vorne gerichtet ist. Ich hab jetzt schon von einigen Bekannten gehört, dass das im Wald und bei Trails zu gefährlich wäre, weil Äste o. ä. den Spanner lösen könnten.
> 
> Wie seht ihr das?!?



Meiner steht auch nach vorne. Allerdings liegt der so nah an, das da fast nix zwischen kommen kann und was doch dazwischen past wird den Spanner nicht lösen. Abgesehen davon hab ich aber auch ne Steckachse, hehe.


----------



## Beorn (15. Juni 2010)

Stimmt es auch, dass Schnellspanner mit der Hebelseit von der Wärmequelle Scheibenbremse weg sollte, wegen Platikteilen, die anschmelzen könnten?


----------



## linkespurfahrer (15. Juni 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ich hab auch meinem ht 1.3er slicks (kojak) drauf. da schaun die rennladler
> auch immer ganz dumm. die guten, wenn du nach 15min immer noch da bist
> und die schlechten wenn du sie am berg stehen laesst. leztere muessen dann
> meistens gaaaaaanz dringend telefonieren.



Ein Kumpel meinte mal vor ein paar Jahren: "Da! Schau! Wieder ein Opfer!"


----------



## Gildo68 (15. Juni 2010)

Hab gestern auch mal wieder 2 Schnappschüsse gemacht, zwar nur mit dem Handy, aber man kann es auch in Brandenburger Wälder schön haben.   Aufgenommen im Schleuener Luch am Ludwigsauer Gestell.









Gruß aus dem Rhinluch


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juni 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel meinte mal vor ein paar Jahren: "Da! Schau! Wieder ein Opfer!"



auch lustig: von hinten anrollen und mit nem freund zusammenarbeiten..der eine hört auf zu treten und der andere schiebt ihn --> Freilaufgeräusche können sehr nervös machen


----------



## fatz (15. Juni 2010)

oder das heulen von 2 fetten alberts auf teer. aber dann musst fleissig treten.

aber es langt eigentlich, wenn der eine ein mountainbike (den rennradlern ist 
macht es nix wenn du slicks faehrst. ist trotzdem eines) und der andere ein 
15 jahre altes treckingrad faehrt.


----------



## wildkater (15. Juni 2010)

Als MTB-Fahrer auf der Straße verletzt man schlüsselreizmäßig schon die Ehre von RR-Fahrern 

(Umgekehrt ginge es mir aber vermutlich genauso  )

Schon oft passiert: 
Ich fahre mehr oder weniger gemächlich auf Teer (irgendwie muss ja ins Gelände kommen), plötzlich kommt von hinten ein Racer angeschossen, saugt sich an, um mich dann mit möglichster hoher Gesschwindigkeit zu schnupfen. 
Ich erhöhe dann gern oft mal die Trittzahl, um zu sehen, ob der so weiter fährt oder nur geblufft hat.
Die werden dann immer ganz nervös und schauen ständig um, wenn man ihnen unter dem von fatz beschriebenen Fat-Albert-Getöse mit ca 30km/h  einige km folgt...

Gegen einen halbwegs sportlichen Fahrer habe ich aber über eine längere Strecke Null Chancen, zumindest mit dem Stereo.
Was mir aber auch nix ausmacht, weil das für mich nicht die Erfüllung des Bikens bedeutet, den Asphalt mit Autos zu teilen und möglichst schnell zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (15. Juni 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> Als MTB-Fahrer auf der Straße verletzt man schlüsselreizmäßig schon die Ehre von RR-Fahrern
> 
> (Umgekehrt ginge es mir aber vermutlich genauso  )


erst wenn ich einen aufm s3-trail fahren seh 


> Gegen einen halbwegs sportlichen Fahrer habe ich aber über eine längere Strecke Null Chancen, zumindest mit dem Stereo.


ist ja auch egal, wenn man mal n paar km auf anschlag faehrt. der spass isses 
allemal wert. 
mir ist mal bei so einer gelegenheit ein kumpel joggend entgegengekommen.
hat blos gerufen: eh! tust mal wieder rennradler aergern!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Juni 2010)

@linkespurfahrer - Danke & wie gesagt noch mal Respekt vor der gezeigten Leistung!
Zur Schnellspannerproblematik - ich finde die nach hinten gestellten wirken wirklich irgendwie seltsam verloren .... das Argument mit den Ästen im Gelände ist dennoch nachvollziehbar...daher versuche ich einen Kompromiss zu finden, indem ich die Stellung irgendwie schräg nach oben oder so versuche hin zu bekommen. Das mit dem Schmelzen habe ich so noch nie gehört & kann mir das auch nicht wirklich vorstellen. Solange nichts schleift ist immer genug Luft dazwischen....damit keine Hitze direkt übertragen werden kann - lasse mich aber auch gerne eines Besseren belehren 


Beorn schrieb:


> Ich würde bei dem Carbonlenker die Griffe schwarz lassen. Dreckiges weiß sieht dann einfach nimmer schick aus, find ich. Und da ist dann einfach ein schwarzer Impuls in der Lenkgegend, das passt doch auch.


Ja, das Bild mit den weißen Ringen gefällt mir sooo richtig gut  
Ich glaube auch, dass es eigentlich so bleiben sollte, direkt weiße Griffe sind wegen dem Schmuddelfaktor vielleicht wirklich nicht zwingend angesagt. Aber wenn Du sie schon da hast, käme es lediglich auf einen Versuch an. Nur die blauen Ringe würde ich definitiv nicht mehr montieren...was wiederum schade ist, für die Sattelklemme.....


Gildo68 schrieb:


> ....aber man kann es auch in Brandenburger Wälder schön haben.


Schöne Feststellung - und noch schöneres Bike 


fatz schrieb:


> ....tust mal wieder rennradler aergern!


Damit hier nichts falsch ankommt - wir ärgern uns doch nicht wirklich gegenseitig .... wir zollen doch jedem in seinem Fachgebiet größtmöglichen Respekt  - wir necken uns nur ... und was sich neckt......na sagen wir mal, respektiert sich ...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (15. Juni 2010)

Gestern im Sonnigem Ruhrpott mal wieder ein paar Fotos mit dem Würfel gemacht.






Grüsse aus dem Ruhrpott


----------



## Jason86 (15. Juni 2010)

Wo denn im Ruhrpott?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (15. Juni 2010)

Jason86 schrieb:


> Wo denn im Ruhrpott?



Essen


----------



## Magic21 (15. Juni 2010)

Wie das Land, so das Jever!
Wie der Strand, so das Cube!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Juni 2010)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Wie der Strand, so das Cube!


Klasse Foto - wie aus dem Werbe-Prospekt  
Aber wie hast Du das schicke AMS denn für diese Aufnahme am Boden fixiert


----------



## Magic21 (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

das Cube steht auf einem Stöckchen, welches man zum Glück nicht sieht.

Viele Grüsse
an die Oder
magic21


----------



## jan84 (15. Juni 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> erst wenn ich einen aufm s3-trail fahren seh
> [...]



Die Anzahl der Mountainbiker die man da - fahrend - trifft ist erfahrungsgemäß auch eher gering . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juni 2010)

mh naja...auch nicht immer. Aber ich würd erst erschrecken, wenn sich ein rennrad NEBEN mich verirrt 

Wär auch mmal ne idee...mein rennrad waldfertig machen und mal ausprobieren.hmm. Wobei, ich befürchte, dass ich damit niergends runter kommen würde


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Wobei, ich befürchte, dass ich damit niergends runter kommen würde


Keine Angst, runter kommen sie alle irgendwie - nur wie  

@Magic21 - wirklich s... coole Idee mit dem Stöckchen... was für ein Foto...wenn es mein Bike wäre, würde dieses (das Foto) sicher bald eine Zimmerwand zieren. 
Die Grüße sind auch geradewegs hier angekommen....danke dafür.


----------



## fatz (15. Juni 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Mountainbiker die man da - fahrend - trifft ist erfahrungsgemäß auch eher gering .


eben


----------



## Cortina (15. Juni 2010)

@Magic21 KOMPLIMENT Klasse Foto!!!!für ein Handyfoto WELTKLASSE!!!

Meins stand ohne Stöckchen, es war festgefroren:





Mit was hast Du das GPS befestigt, eine Softcase?

Guido


----------



## MilkyWayne (15. Juni 2010)

joa hätte auch nicht gedacht dass es von nem k770i kommt


----------



## Gaz (15. Juni 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Essen




Etwa in Kettwig?


----------



## floggel (15. Juni 2010)

Mal ne Anmerkung zu den ganzen Grafitti-Photos. Ist euch klar (ehrlich gemeinte Frage), dass solche Ablichtungen die Urheber zu weiterem Vandalismus anspornen? Die freuen sich einen Ast, wenn ihre Namen und Illustrationen auf irgendwelchen willkürlichen Bildern im Internet kursieren. Es gibt zugegebenermaßen auch schöne Werke, aber der überwiegende Großteil ist einfach nur Schmiererei und sorgt für enorme Kosten, falls sie denn überhaupt mal entfernt werden.

Sorry für den Keinbild-Post, aber wollte es nur mal erwähnen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (15. Juni 2010)

geht doch nur ums bike


----------



## Cortina (15. Juni 2010)

floggel schrieb:


> Mal ne Anmerkung zu den ganzen Grafitti-Photos. Ist euch klar (ehrlich gemeinte Frage), dass solche Ablichtungen die Urheber zu weiterem Vandalismus anspornen? Die freuen sich einen Ast, wenn ihre Namen und Illustrationen auf irgendwelchen willkürlichen Bildern im Internet kursieren. Es gibt zugegebenermaßen auch schöne Werke, aber der überwiegende Großteil ist einfach nur Schmiererei und sorgt für enorme Kosten, falls sie denn überhaupt mal entfernt werden.
> 
> Sorry für den Keinbild-Post, aber wollte es nur mal erwähnen .



Hi Floggel,

ich finde es ja gut daß Du darauf hinweist und sich jemand Gedanken darüber macht. Im Prinzip hast Du auch recht aber glaubst Du wirklich daß einer von den Jungs ins CUBE Forum schaut um sich seine "Kunstwerke" anzuschauhen?
Es können ja auch theoretisch "legale" Kunstwerke sein.

Guido....der im veregneten Italien sitzt ABER es regnet wenigstens warm


----------



## regenrohr (15. Juni 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Mountainbiker die man da - fahrend - trifft ist erfahrungsgemäß auch eher gering .



S3 macht sogar noch das Hardtail mit, bei S4 oder gar S5 verlässt mich dann der Mut 

aber interessant finde ich die Leute, die mit kompletter Schutzmontur und vollgefedertem Rad so eine Strecke schiebend bzwingen


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Juni 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> S3 macht sogar noch das Hardtail mit, bei S4 oder gar S5 verlässt mich dann der Mut
> 
> aber interessant finde ich die Leute, die mit kompletter Schutzmontur und vollgefedertem Rad so eine Strecke schiebend bzwingen



Schutzmontur macht noch keinen guten Fahrer ... ABER ... eins haben die dann schon gelernt: Wissen wann man es sein lässt und lieber mal ne Runde schiebt. 

Das ist manchmal mehr als anderere Hobbybruchpiloten können.


----------



## Markus i35 (16. Juni 2010)

@regenrohr
S3 mit dem Hardtail ist nicht witzig

@Sirrah73
ich habe euch am Sonntag nicht gesehen.


----------



## Ostwandlager (16. Juni 2010)

*bei uns auch wieder dauerregen...*
*nicht einmal abhauen kann man, am lago regnets auch



Zu Verkaufen: LTD CC 2010 Komplett XT
*


----------



## nen (16. Juni 2010)

Ja die Aussichten für die nächsten Tage sind wirklich hervorragend  





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## linkespurfahrer (16. Juni 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Ja die Aussichten für die nächsten Tage sind wirklich hervorragend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter. Es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung

Viele Grüße von Stefan

P.S.: Am Sonntag, wenn bei uns der Klassiker Cottbus-Görlitz-Cottbus stattfindet, werden wir zu 60% leichten Regen und Westwind bis 17km/h bei 15°C haben. Für Langstrecke nahezu ideal finde ich.


----------



## Beorn (16. Juni 2010)

Fahren nur so lange der Bauch spontan ja sagt, wie bei Wildwasser.

Je mehr Regen, desto weniger Fußvolk im Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hano! (16. Juni 2010)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Wie das Land, so das Jever!
> Wie der Strand, so das Cube!





Goil! Würd mal versuchen mit Jever und Cube n Werbevertrag zu machen, bzw. das Foto zu verkaufen!!

;-)


----------



## Bymike (16. Juni 2010)

floggel schrieb:


> Mal ne Anmerkung zu den ganzen Grafitti-Photos. Ist euch klar (ehrlich gemeinte Frage), dass solche Ablichtungen die Urheber zu weiterem Vandalismus anspornen? Die freuen sich einen Ast, wenn ihre Namen und Illustrationen auf irgendwelchen willkürlichen Bildern im Internet kursieren. Es gibt zugegebenermaßen auch schöne Werke, aber der überwiegende Großteil ist einfach nur Schmiererei und sorgt für enorme Kosten, falls sie denn überhaupt mal entfernt werden.
> 
> Sorry für den Keinbild-Post, aber wollte es nur mal erwähnen .



Jaja, das ist die typisch verbohrte Denkweise. 

Graffiti = schmiererei an Hauswänden = illegal

So ein Schmarrn. Es gibt heute viele (wenn auch immer noch zu wenig) offiziell von den Städten freigegebene Plätze zum Sprayen. Ob es jetzt unter Brücken, in Fußgängerunterführungen oder sogar an Häusern ist. 
Da wird ein Graffiti gesprayt, fotografiert und verweilt in der Regel nur so lange an der Wand, bis die nächsten Sprayer kommen, es weiß übermalen und anschließend ihr neues Kunstwerk an die Wand bringen. 

Dass das Fußvolk auf Grund von Unwissenheit und Intoleranz trotzdem die Polizei ruft, ist leider immer noch häufig der Fall - und auch ein wenig traurig. Es wird anscheinend meist mit irgendwelchen illegalen Tätigkeiten verbunden (die mit Sicherheit auch überwiegt, allerdings nicht sonderlich einfallsreich ist...)

Also... nicht immer sofort alle immer über einen Kamm scheren 

"ALLE Mountainbiker sind rücksichtslos und machen den Wald kaputt."


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Juni 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> "ALLE Mountainbiker sind rücksichtslos und machen den Wald kaputt."


Genau - und da das ja nun mal unumstösslich so ist, bin ich lieber ins Nachbarland ausgewichen ....und auf einen lustigen (Bike)Park gestoßen....den ich so noch nicht kannte 
Überall Wasser....



...tolle Wege dazwischen... 



...mal Stege als Sackgasse oder Brücken die tatsächlich weiter gehen...



...und 4 "Hardtailuntaugliche"Trails ...


 

Für Spaziergänger ist der Park ja ganz nett - für´s MTB ist er in den Ausmaßen leider zu klein - war trotzdem mal ganz witzig.
Letzter Blick aus Polen auf meine Heimat....immer noch ganz schön viel Wasser dazwischen...wo sonst nur die Oder fliesst.



Die gezeigten Wetteraussichten machen mir Angst - sollte ab Sonntag 1 Woche an die Ostsee gehen (Urlaub leider ohne MTB) 

@floggel - ambitionierte Sprayer (legal wie illegal) werden meiner Meinung nach ganz sicher ihre Mach- bzw. manchmal auch wirklich Kunstwerke nicht wegen einem MTB-Forum tun oder unterlassen....hier heißt es "zeigt her Eure Cubes" und wenn der Hintergrund (kunstvoll) stimmt  und ein tolles Foto entstehen könnte, werde ich weiter auf den Auslöser drücken...und zum Nachdenken mal ein Zitat der Band Keimzeit aus dem Song Kling Klang:
"Graffiti machen graue Wände lebendig, ich wünscht ich könnt das auch!"  Nur noch so am Rande - die blöden, einfallslosen "Schmierfinken" mag ich auch nicht  aber das ist ja zum Glück eine ganz andere Liga...


----------



## unocz (16. Juni 2010)

floggel schrieb:


> Mal ne Anmerkung zu den ganzen Grafitti-Photos. Ist euch klar (ehrlich gemeinte Frage), dass solche Ablichtungen die Urheber zu weiterem Vandalismus anspornen? Die freuen sich einen Ast, wenn ihre Namen und Illustrationen auf irgendwelchen willkürlichen Bildern im Internet kursieren. Es gibt zugegebenermaßen auch schöne Werke, aber der überwiegende Großteil ist einfach nur Schmiererei und sorgt für enorme Kosten, falls sie denn überhaupt mal entfernt werden.
> 
> Sorry für den Keinbild-Post, aber wollte es nur mal erwähnen .





grafitti ist nun mal die kunst die über nacht auf der strasse gemacht wird.
punkt aus, dazu gehören auch die "schmierereien" auch tags genannt. legales grafitti sofern man es grafitti nennen kann, kann jeder.


----------



## MilkyWayne (16. Juni 2010)

hmm naja.. legales grafitti ist einfach KUNST da gibts so einige dies wirklich drauf haben und vor denen ich auch größten respekt habe. leider gibts zu wenige öffentliche flächen dazu.

aber ok back to topic..: morgen gehts aufs radl (nachdem ich bei der uni war wegen meim bänderanriss/whatever und mal meine nachuntersuchung dafür hab machen lassen)  ich schau dass ich bilder auftreiben kann


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. Juni 2010)

@Spurhalter

also die Treppe würde ich mit nem Hardtail fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (17. Juni 2010)

welche treppe?


----------



## kube (17. Juni 2010)

Post 4389 ist eine Treppe im Bild... die meint er


----------



## fatz (17. Juni 2010)

lass gut sein. bin ned doof, nur sarkastisch...


----------



## Comp (17. Juni 2010)

Hay Jungs,
hier mal mein Cube nach einer Stunde Putzen 





Nächsten Monat fliegt dann die abgefu**** Dart 3 Raus und wird gegen eine Fox 32 F100 in weiß gewechselt 


Kurz OT:
Ich hab mir vor 5 Monaten bei Poisen-Bikes meine Laufräder zusammen gestellt, hinten mit einer Deore XT Nabe. Als ich es heute in den Keller geschafft habe, ist mir aufgefallen das mein hinters Rad wie Sau Klappert, ich kann quasi mein hinters Rad 1-2mm nach rechts und links bewegen und das Klappert dann!! 
Als ich die Nabe geputzt habe, hab ich nichts Chemisches oder so verwendet nur etwas Wasser und eine Zahnbürste..
Was kann das sein? 

Liebe grüße aus Leipzig
Danny


----------



## dusi__ (17. Juni 2010)

bei mir war mal die Kassette locker! einfach mal festziehen.


----------



## Comp (17. Juni 2010)

Wenn die Kassette locker ist, wackelt da der ganze hintere Reifen?


----------



## fatz (17. Juni 2010)

Comp schrieb:


> Als ich es heute in den Keller geschafft habe, ist mir aufgefallen das mein hinters Rad wie Sau Klappert, ich kann quasi mein hinters Rad 1-2mm nach rechts und links bewegen und das Klappert dann!!


da ist 'nur' das lager nicht eingestellt. machen bevor es ausnudelt.
deswegen mag ich schimpanso-naben nicht. aber ich will jetzt hier nicht die
diskussion ueber konus- und industrielager anfangen


----------



## Comp (17. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal ein Foto gemacht von den was 1-2mm Spiel hat wenn ich an beiden Seiten etwas Wackel..
kann mir Jemand über PN erklären (möchte das Thema hier nich so ausbreiten), wie ich das Lager einstellen kann? 
Hab mich leider noch nie weiter mit einer Nabe beschäftigt!  







Liebe grüße und vielen dank,
Danny


----------



## Mircwidu (17. Juni 2010)

gummi runter ziehen -> Konterschraube öffnen -> Lagerkonus öffnen -> lager nachfetten ->Lagerkonus  festziehen (so das das Lager noch leicht läuft ohne Spiel) -> wieder kontern -> Gummi wieder drüber


----------



## Comp (17. Juni 2010)

Jungs.. 
Ich muss mich bei euch bedanken, läuft wieder wie frisch gefettet 
Weil die freude so groß ist, hab ich gleich noch 2 Bilder gemacht 









Mit der weissen Fox wird es bestimmt dann richtig Lecker aussehen 

Liebe grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (17. Juni 2010)

@comp:
pass auf, dass du die achse der nabe mit den fingern gut drehen kannst. das darf nicht 
ruckeln. sonst gehen konus oder lagerschale kaputt. dabei solltest natuerlich auch kein spiel haben.


----------



## Comp (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo fatz, 
ich war ebend im Keller nachschauen, läuft sehr leicht und ruckelt auch nicht!
Vielen dank nochmal!


----------



## fatz (17. Juni 2010)

nur nochmal zum 100% sicher sein:
das ruckeln merkst du nur, wenn  du im ausgebauten zustand mit den fingern die achse 
drehst. eingebaut ist das nicht feststellbar.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Juni 2010)

Mhh, hat der Sattel etwa noch andere Zwecke, als "nur" drausitzen?
Aber ich befürchte dass du mit deinen shimano naben nicht das letzte mal wegen den lagern rumgemacht hast 


Edith merkt an:

Wo wirs letzt grad von irgendwelchen rennradfaahreren hatten...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU"]YouTube- Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike[/nomedia]

Soviel dazu...

(steht aufer startseite)


----------



## Comp (17. Juni 2010)

Ich habe das Rad ausgebaut und gedreht, alles Super! 

@ Andi 3001: Nein, ich Persönlich finde das man so irgentwie besser Drauf sitzt. Ich mag das nicht so sehr wenn der Sattel gerade oder nach unten Neigt! 

Wenn ich dann ab August meine Lehre beginne, wollte ich mir sowieso rot eloxierte Hope Naben zulegen ;D 

Liebe grüße


----------



## Jason86 (17. Juni 2010)

KRASSES Video !!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Juni 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> @Spurhalter: also die Treppe würde ich mit nem Hardtail fahren.


Ich vielleicht auch...aber nachdem ich schon wegen relativ normaler Löcher/Kulen im Wald (bei denen ich offensichtlich nicht schnell genug meinen Allerwertesten hochbekommen habe) eine kleine Unwucht im Hinterrad behielt - hatte ich mich das dann eben nicht mehr getraut. Nur nebenbei, das Video ist echt klasse....und so in etwa dachte ich muss ein MTB (RR ist klasse Gag) auch aushalten  
Aber offensichtlich habe ich einen zu fetten Ar...., ein insgesamt zu hohes Kampfgewicht - oder einfach nur Pech 
Aber das es so schnell gehen soll - will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf. 
Vielleicht wäre ein Fully doch....ach reden wir besser nicht mehr davon.....

Heute war noch´ne kleinere Runde bei den Fischteichen in Booßen angesagt, nun gilt es eben etwas am Rad zu friemeln (Unwucht, Bremsanlage)....um dann die 1 Woche Urlaub fernab ohne MTB zu geniessen. 
Hoffe danach kann ich wieder ohne eiern, quietschen, schrammeln glücklich biken & bessere Bilder posten...
Ein fader Beigeschmack in Form von Vertrauensverlust bleibt dennoch...soll ich das Bike jetzt etwa schonen, und wie Mutti auf´m Radweg fahren...oder gar ´ne "gefederte" Sattelstütze  Hilfe - Wie macht Ihr das nur  




@comp - sehr lecker Teil....könnte mir das mit der weißen Gabel auch noch besser vorstellen....folgen ja sicher weitere Bilder 
@fatz - Stichwort "Treppe" - Du meintest doch sicher sarkastisch & etwas, ganz wenig, gemein ;-) ?


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Juni 2010)

hmm... ich hab auch schonmal ne felge mit nem bunnyhop auf nen boardstein zerstört (war allerdings noch bei nem älteren rad...) kommt schonmal vor.. und ich habs mit 58kg geschafft  naja seither kam das aber nichtmehr vor


----------



## fatz (17. Juni 2010)

na ner typ im video geht schon sehr sachte mit dem rad um. vermutlich weiss er warum.
wenn ihr auf sowas steht bei youtube mal nach Danny MacAskill suchen. ich sag nur:
schwerkraft ist nicht gerecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (17. Juni 2010)

doppelt


----------



## unocz (17. Juni 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ich vielleicht auch...aber nachdem ich schon wegen relativ normaler Löcher/Kulen im Wald (bei denen ich offensichtlich nicht schnell genug meinen Allerwertesten hochbekommen habe) eine kleine Unwucht im Hinterrad behielt - hatte ich mich das dann eben nicht mehr getraut. Nur nebenbei, das Video ist echt klasse....und so in etwa dachte ich muss ein MTB (RR ist klasse Gag) auch aushalten
> Aber offensichtlich habe ich einen zu fetten Ar...., ein insgesamt zu hohes Kampfgewicht - oder einfach nur Pech
> Aber das es so schnell gehen soll - will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf.
> Vielleicht wäre ein Fully doch....ach reden wir besser nicht mehr davon.....
> ...




was wiegst du denn?


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Juni 2010)

Is doch ganz normal dass du dir mal nen 8er holst, irgendwas schleift oder nicht geht. ist bei jedem neurad so  Hat einfach den hintergrund, dass sich speichen setzen, züge längen, beläge einbremsen, etc.. Ganz normal..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Is doch ganz normal dass du dir mal nen 8er holst, irgendwas schleift oder nicht geht. ist bei jedem neurad so  Hat einfach den hintergrund, dass sich speichen setzen, züge längen, beläge einbremsen, etc.. Ganz normal..


Puh - klingt logisch...also wahrscheinlich gar kein "Schlagloch". Hatte auch das Gefühl, das sich Speichen gelockert (gesetzt) hatten.....dann wäre ja wieder alles schick - und der nächsten Tour in den Wald würde nix im Wege stehen  Danke dafür 
@unocz - mhmm leichte, lausige 97 kg - quasi  1.6724137931034481 x Eck - was soll davon schon kaputt gehen.....


----------



## unocz (18. Juni 2010)

naja am gewicht kanns dann also nicht liegen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. Juni 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> lass gut sein. bin ned doof, nur sarkastisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (18. Juni 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Magic21 KOMPLIMENT Klasse Foto!!!!für ein Handyfoto WELTKLASSE!!!
> 
> Meins stand ohne Stöckchen, es war festgefroren:
> 
> ...


 
Ja, das war genau der richtige Moment für solch ein Foto, danke dass es gefällt (SE baut die besten Handycameras ).

Das Garmin Oregon steckt in einer Gilsson Neoprentasche für die 60iger-Serie. Diese Tasche habe ich mit Kabelbinder am Lenker befestigt.

Hier im Norden ist das Wetter noch ganz gut.
So noch ein paar Impressionen von meiner gestrigen Tour.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## wurzelhoppser (18. Juni 2010)

Kleiner Cube Ausflug.




Gruss


----------



## JDEM (18. Juni 2010)

Hab heut Abend noch ne kleine Runde durchen Wald gedreht und mal zwei brauchbare Fotos vom Stereo geschossen:


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Juni 2010)

...nette schwarz-weiss kombi !! gefällt mir gut !
,,,,, von mir noch ein paar pics aus willingen . letzte woche war doch bike festival ! schön wars !! es grüsst - die kati


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Juni 2010)

..und noch : ....


----------



## Ostwandlager (19. Juni 2010)

*ist das schon wieder ein sch... Wetter *

 *Ich gehe zum Raften *







*zu Verkaufen: LTD CC 2010 komplett XT*


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juni 2010)

Schöne Bilder und vor allem ohne Regen 

Das Stereo in der Schwarzweißdreckkombi finde ich sehr ansprechend


----------



## joergenson (19. Juni 2010)

@ostwandlager: Was ist denn das - wohnt im tiefsten Oberbayern und hat nen Wimpel von Rot-Weiß-Essen an der Wand.
Aber der ist ja schon bald eine Rarität, da RWE ja Konkurs angemeldet hat.

Sers Joergenson


----------



## nen (19. Juni 2010)

Das Wetter war vormittags noch gnädig, kein Regen und sommerliche Hitze (13 Grad) 

Kleine Runde über die Dörfer ua. vorbei am Thaurer Schloss


----------



## Gaz (19. Juni 2010)

joergenson schrieb:


> @ostwandlager: Was ist denn das - wohnt im tiefsten Oberbayern und hat nen Wimpel von Rot-Weiß-Essen an der Wand.
> Aber der ist ja schon bald eine Rarität, da RWE ja Konkurs angemeldet hat.
> 
> Sers Joergenson




RWE hat auf der ganzen Welt Fans.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (19. Juni 2010)

Heute am letzten Urlaubstag noch einen kleinen Abstecher nach Südamerika gemacht .

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Focusracer (19. Juni 2010)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Heute am letzten Urlaubstag noch einen kleinen Abstecher nach Südamerika gemacht .
> 
> Gruss Magic21



Heisst das dorf oder die satdt wirklich so?


----------



## Magic21 (19. Juni 2010)

Jo, liegt direkt neben Kalifornien.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## fatz (19. Juni 2010)

gabs da nicht auch noch russland und die weite welt?


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Juni 2010)

---weils so schön is `....


----------



## Tintera (19. Juni 2010)

In Kalifornien war ich schon für ein verlängertes WE... die höchste Erhebung im 200km-Umkreis sind die Dünen.... Ist eher ein Kite-Paradies denn eine Bike-Paradies


----------



## vopsi (19. Juni 2010)




----------



## Focusracer (20. Juni 2010)

wso der dicke helm?


----------



## Bymike (20. Juni 2010)

wohl aus dem gleichen Grund wie er die Knieschoner trägt: 
Nennt sich Schutz 

Man jetzt ist's schon 2 Wochen her, seitdem ich dort war. Und noch 7 lange Wochen bis ich wieder hinfahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (20. Juni 2010)

Focusracer schrieb:


> wso der dicke helm?


Gardasee kann fiese Überraschungen aufweisen


----------



## fatz (20. Juni 2010)

Focusracer schrieb:


> wso der dicke helm?



na der 422 bis pregasina ist schon ganz nett. hat weiter unten durchaus ein paar s3 
stellen und grobes geroell. und das ist dann noch nicht alles....


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juni 2010)

*@vopsi* 
Klasse Bild  Und das Wetter....


----------



## vopsi (20. Juni 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> na der 422 bis pregasina ist schon ganz nett. hat weiter unten durchaus ein paar s3
> stellen und grobes geroell. und das ist dann noch nicht alles....



@fatz: der 422 und der Dosso dei Roveri waren für mein fahrtechnisches Können am besten geeignet....einfach nur wunderschön.


@barbarissima: 3 Stunden vor dem Bild standen wir noch auf dem Tremalzo-Pass bei Gewitter mit heftigstem Regen, 5 Grad und wollten umkehren. Glück gehabt.


----------



## jan84 (20. Juni 2010)

Focusracer schrieb:


> wso der dicke helm?



Lässt zumindest auf artgerechte Bewegung des Fritzz schliessen .


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Juni 2010)

frizz scheint sich dort sehr wohl zu fühlen !!  schönes bild !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Juni 2010)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Heute am letzten Urlaubstag noch einen kleinen Abstecher nach Südamerika gemacht .
> 
> Gruss Magic21



Da kann ich mithalten, zwar nicht Südamerika, dafür aber Afrika....


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (20. Juni 2010)

Zwar nicht das ganze Fritzz aber den Rest kennt ihr ja schon. Zu den neuen Pedalen (Shimano DX 30, kennt man ja, deshalb kein Foto), hat das Fritzzl auch noch ein neues Cockpit bekommen...
Syntace VRO 7075, 680mm, 9° und Ergo Griffe LA-1 











Hoffentlich hört das nun bald das pi..en auf, daß ich endlich mal wieder fahren kann.....


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Juni 2010)

..wieso- will der frizz beim regen nicht raus ....


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (20. Juni 2010)

Das Fritzz vllt. schon aber der Fahrer ist halt ein kleiner Warmduscher.....

Außerdem liegt seit gestern 300m weiter oben schon wieder Schnee, da komm ich einfach nicht weit und Spass machts auch keinen....


----------



## niemand66 (20. Juni 2010)

das Allgäu wen es mal nicht regnet


----------



## Jason86 (20. Juni 2010)

Wo im Allgäu??? Will auch ins Allgäu!!!!


----------



## jan84 (20. Juni 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Zwar nicht das ganze Fritzz aber den Rest kennt ihr ja schon. Zu den neuen Pedalen (Shimano DX 30, kennt man ja, deshalb kein Foto), hat das Fritzzl auch noch ein neues Cockpit bekommen...
> Syntace VRO 7075, 680mm, 9° und Ergo Griffe LA-1 [...]
> 
> Hoffentlich hört das nun bald das pi..en auf, daß ich endlich mal wieder fahren kann.....



Nach der ersten Fahrt kriegst die Griffe am besten übrigens wieder mim Hochdruckreiniger weiss falls du nochmal das Verlangen nach weissen Griffen haben solltest .


----------



## beuze1 (20. Juni 2010)

*regen ist doch nicht sooo schlimm...




nur was das Wasser...




mit den Wegen macht...


*


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juni 2010)

*Das ist doch kein Weg 

*
*Gib´s zu, du hast dein AMS im ausgetrockneten Flussbett geparkt 

*


----------



## Tintera (20. Juni 2010)

Auf jeden Fall sind die Reifen wie neu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (20. Juni 2010)

Heeeee Beuze!!! Du bist doch ausschließlich für das schöne Wetter zuständig!

Also, zeig sofort Bilder mit schönem Wetter!!! Aber nur aktuelle oder zukünftige! Ich kann keinen Regen mehr sehen!! :kotz:


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Juni 2010)

am Feldberg 

Flaschenhalter und Pumpe kommen jetzt endlich runter, ich fahre sowieso immer mit Rucksack...


----------



## zarea (20. Juni 2010)

@Beuze:
coole Straße, da macht MTB-fahren doch mal Spaß.


Hier ist das Wetter auch eher wie Herbst, nasskalt und pustelich
Früher war noch Sonne:


----------



## bibo0207 (20. Juni 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> @Beuze:
> coole Straße, da macht MTB-fahren doch mal Spaß.
> 
> 
> ...


ohne helm


----------



## beuze1 (20. Juni 2010)

@ zarea

*hast Du da nicht was vergessen..*


----------



## beuze1 (20. Juni 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Heeeee Beuze!!! Du bist doch ausschließlich für das schöne Wetter zuständig!
> 
> Also, zeig sofort Bilder mit schönem Wetter!!! Aber nur aktuelle oder zukünftige! Ich kann keinen Regen mehr sehen!! :kotz:



*ich mach mich gleich morgen auf die Suche..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## zarea (20. Juni 2010)

Liebe Kinder, macht das zu Hause nicht nach!
Es ist falsch.




(Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich die letzten 30 Jahre überlebt hab.  )


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Juni 2010)

hihi - immer dieselben diskussionen ....


----------



## Beorn (21. Juni 2010)

Man sollte die H Diskussion vielleicht mal in einem eigenen Thread bündeln.

Ihr könnt euch ja No- H-Block nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo_78 (21. Juni 2010)

So jetzt mache ich auch mal wieder einen Eintrag und sende Euch ein paar Bilder von einigermaßen schönen Tagen! Das Wetter ist derzeit gar nicht feierlich.
Ich hoffe es wird auch mal wieder anders. 
So nun zu den Bildern










hier noch eins mit der Familie. Wie man sieht Cube begeistert!! 








Wünsche Euch eine tolle Woche und an alle Super Bilder

Gruß NEO


----------



## niemand66 (21. Juni 2010)

Straußbergsattel im Allgäu Trail Richtung Retterschwanger Tal


----------



## niemand66 (21. Juni 2010)

Bärenköpfle 1.476 m


----------



## beuze1 (21. Juni 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Liebe Kinder, macht das zu Hause nicht nach!
> Es ist falsch.
> (Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich die letzten 30 Jahre überlebt hab.  )



*du bist so cool*..:kotz:


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2010)

Diese Rillen kommen bestimt von den bösen Mountainbiker .... die machen doch alles kaputt


----------



## rene1973 (21. Juni 2010)

Endlich soll die Sonne wieder kommen.

Noch ein paar Bilder von schöneren Zeiten, für das Gemüt. (Säntis-Umrundung - CH)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (21. Juni 2010)

...um das 2. Bild beneide ich Dich fast...


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juni 2010)

Ach wie schön, da will ich jetzt bitte auch hin 


Apropos, wo ist das denn bitte


----------



## rene1973 (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo Bärbel,
hab mir auch grad gedacht ich sollte das eventuell noch dazuschreiben.

War ne Säntis-Umrundung (CH), liegt ja bei mir in der Nähe.

lg Jürgen


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juni 2010)

Der Säntis ist doch der mit der Antenne drauf, oder


----------



## nen (21. Juni 2010)

Ui, zwei sehr schöne Fotos. Erhöht die Vorfreude auf bikende Sommerferien daheim im Ländle und Umgebung ungemein 

Darf man fragen wie die Route genau geht?

@Bärbel: ja und grässlich verbaut wie die Zugspitze.


----------



## rene1973 (21. Juni 2010)

genau 100 Punkte


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juni 2010)

Die Route würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## rene1973 (21. Juni 2010)

Anbei die Tourdaten von gps-tour.info
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.41669.html

Der Startpunkt haben wir etwas anders gewählt. Denke auch das man die noch etwas optimieren könnte. Sind die ja auch zum ersten mal gefahren. Hat irgendwie alles dirn, nur der Trailanteil fand ich etwas wenig.

Wenn willst kann ich dir auch noch meine GPX datei schicken, wenn dir das was nützt.


----------



## kube (21. Juni 2010)

Bin damals 1990 mit einem Kumpel auf den Säntis drauf und das war die reine Hölle weil wir da im Februar hoch sind, und ich wäre beinahe in einen Bergsee gestürzt und ersoffen wenn mein Kumpel mich nicht im letzten Moment festgehalten hätte, mit dem Mountainbike sind wir da hoch.


----------



## nen (21. Juni 2010)

rene1973 schrieb:


> Anbei die Tourdaten von gps-tour.info
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.41669.html


Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene1973 (21. Juni 2010)

nen: gern geschehen

kube: 
Wie seit ihr den da gefahren, Säntis liegt ja eigentlich auf einem Felsmassiv? Kenn im Netze das ein oder andere Bild von ein paar Freerider, aber die sind nicht direkt am Säntis sonder Richtung Fälensee und dann durch die Saxer Lücke gegangen.


----------



## kube (21. Juni 2010)

Das kann ich dir garnicht mehr so genau sagen weil es an diesem Tag sehr nebelig und saukalt war, wir hatten dann irgendwann die Orientierung verloren und dann einen Almöhi getroffen der uns zu diesem Bergsee geleitet hat wo auch ein paar Hütten waren in denen wir nach diesem beinahe Unfall übernachtet hatten und sind am nächsten Tag direkt wieder zurück, halb erfroren und total erschöpft sind wir dann in eine Jugendherberge und einen tag später wieder zurück nach Düsseldorf. Ich habe meinem Kumpel das sehr übel genommen weil ich so gut wie keine erfahrung damit hatte und er mich in diese super gefährliche Situation gebracht hat, danach hatte ich auch erstmal die Schn..ze voll. Aber das liegt jetzt 20 Jahre zurück und ich erinnere mich eigentlich sehr ungerne an diesen Tag im Februar aber als ich gerade Säntis gelesen habe kam es wieder hoch.


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juni 2010)

rene1973 schrieb:


> Anbei die Tourdaten von gps-tour.info
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.41669.html


 
Danke schön


----------



## beuze1 (21. Juni 2010)

rene1973 schrieb:


> nur der Trailanteil fand ich etwas wenig.



*ja da hast Du Recht, ich würde sogar sagen "viel" zu wenig..

der Alpstein (Säntis) kann auch anderst..







			...um das 2. Bild beneide ich Dich fast...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

ich auch...


*


----------



## easyraider (21. Juni 2010)

ein bild von heute mittag..also wetter war ja eigentlich ganz gut heute,angenehme temperaturen und trocken...


----------



## Quator94 (21. Juni 2010)

easyraider schrieb:


> ein bild von heute mittag..also wetter war ja eigentlich ganz gut heute,angenehme temperaturen und trocken...



Schönes Bike 

Ist der NN in 2,25?


----------



## easyraider (21. Juni 2010)

@Quator94 

                ja der NN is ein 2,25...

               find das analog auch sehr schön und hat mich noch
               nich im stich gelassen,läuft sehr gut und zuverlässig.
               nächstes jahr werd ich mich in sachen bike steigern,
               weiß noch nich genau was es wird aber es wird wohl
               teuer werden als das analog...

               fahr bis jetzt nur s0 und s1,muss erstmal wieder in form 
               kommen...


----------



## Quator94 (21. Juni 2010)

easyraider schrieb:


> @Quator94
> 
> ja der NN is ein 2,25...
> 
> ...


Jo, das ist wieder ein Beispiel dafür, dass ein MTB nicht immer1000 Euro kosten muss  Habe mit meinem Würfel bisher etwas mehr als 2000km runter und nur das übliche an Service machen (Schaltung und Bremse justieren).

Im Winter werde ich mir eine RS Recon und mit ihr einen neuen Vorbau montieren. Und wenn noch etwas übrig bleibt ein Deore/XT-Mix. Hätte nie gedacht, dass "Radfahren" so süchtig macht.

Achja, der Nobby Nic passt also in den Rahmen !? Irgendwie schreibt jeder was anderes


----------



## easyraider (21. Juni 2010)

also bei mir passt der super rein...

ja das macht echt süchtig,fahr jede freie minute und find immer wieder neue schöne waldstrecken in und um Essen...

ja muss halt am anfang kein 1000 bike sein,aber mit der zeit werde ich doch in diese preis liga aufsteigen und mir ein fully gönnen... so 2011 

die RS Recon is nen schönes teil,aber auch nich günstig,wertet den würfel aufjedenfall sehr auf...

und damit auch mal wieder ein bild kommt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alittleprayer (21. Juni 2010)

Sind ja schöne Cubes dabei
Dann schmeiß ich mal meinen Bock ins Spiel 









Viel Spaß beim Würfeln


----------



## Bymike (22. Juni 2010)

Soo, nun stell ich doch mal ein paar Bilder ein. Eines noch vorweg: Leider ist nicht überall ein Cube drauf, aber meistens war ein Cube dabei 

Los gehts: 

Unser erster Tag am Gardasee ging zum San Giovanni. 
Oben auf der Hütte gabs erst mal lecker Wildschweinerippchen



Weiter gings dann über den schönen Schotterweg Richtung Abfahrt.



Beim Kreuz auf halber Höhe gings dann gerade aus auf den Enduro-Track
(Nummer hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, war aber ausschließlich grobes Geröll, nicht sehr gemütlich zu fahren) 
Aber da ich mir kurz davor bei nem recht heftigen Sturz bissl wehgetan und die Hose zerfetzt hab, gibts keine Bilder 

Da ich bis jetzt bei keinem Urlaub aufm Tremalzo war, kam der natürlich auch dran:




















Kurzer Zwischenstop für ne Schneeballschlacht und ein Foto:




Und dann abwärts:




In Limone dann ab auf die letzte Autofähre:




... Und den Tag mit paar Bierchen beendet.

Neuer Tag, neues Glück, diesmal ging's auf den Monte Stivo:





Der Altissimo durfte natürlich auch nicht fehlen:
kurze Abkühlung für die Füße. Die Schlepperei nervt.




wer entdeckt die 3 Murmeltiere?




Gipfelerlebnisse mit Frostbeule




trotz Mistwetter gabs zeitweise ein beeindruckendes Panorama




aber bei 10 grad Außentemperatur ists drin einfach schöner




erst mal 6 carnedeli gegessen




Und Abfahrt:




(das Wetter sieht besser aus als es war. Es hat wie aus Eimern geschüttet)








Dann doch lieber wieder das schöne Wetter am Einstieg der Pianaura-Trails zeigen, oder?




Almimpressionen und Heuschnupfen




außerdem gings noch zum Tenno-See




von dort aus über Campi die Auffahrt zum ersten Refugio




wir waren aber noch nicht müde, also haben wir den Steilanstieg (Straße des Adrenalina-Downhills) hoch zum Refugio Pernici gewagt. Die uns entgegenkommenden haben teilweise mit dem Kopf geschüttelt oder ihren Respekt geäußert. Oben angekommen wussten wir auch warum. Aber naja, ohne Fleiß kein Weizen







Noch a bisserl Aussicht genießen




Und ich ärgere mich immer noch, dass ich Dosso dei Roveri nicht eher befahren bin:



(schönen gruß an LockeTirol ausm Forum, mit dem ich die Tour gefahren bin)



und danach noch n schönes Feierabendbier auf der Fähre nach dem Weizen am Ufer




einer unserer letzten Tage begann dann mit dem Skull-Trail:




Und endete im Krankenhaus von Malcesine:






Noch mal sorry dafür, dass so wenig Cubes auf den Bildern zu sehen sind. 
Der Urlaub war trotzdem geil und ich hoffe, dass ich nächstes mal mehr Trail-Bilder machen kann.


----------



## MilkyWayne (22. Juni 2010)

unglaublich ^^ das schreit nahezu nach nachahmung (bis auf das zwischnezeitige mistwetter )


----------



## Kurbelfresser (22. Juni 2010)




----------



## Kurbelfresser (22. Juni 2010)




----------



## barbarissima (22. Juni 2010)

*@Bymike*
Ganz tolle Fotostory  Werde gerade ganz sehnsüchtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viper-mountainb (22. Juni 2010)




----------



## trek 6500 (22. Juni 2010)

..das grüne canyon : HAMMER GEIL !!!!


----------



## freeride_bogl (22. Juni 2010)

weil hier doch immer der wettstreit um das dreckigste rad gemacht wird, stell ich die pics vom sonntag auch hier mal rein 
















hoffe es ist dreckig genug - wobei es von oben immer wieder saubergeregnet wurde


----------



## easyraider (23. Juni 2010)

@freeride_bogl     richtig schöne action bilder,gut gelungen!

@Bymike             fette bilder,schöne bikes,schöne tour,
                         dektop hintergrund fähige bilder ...


und eins von mir heute...


----------



## Bayer (23. Juni 2010)

@*barbarissima* warst du am Montag in der nähe des sylvensteinspeichers unterwegs???


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juni 2010)

Nö, leider nicht 
Sag bloß, es gibt jemanden, der so aussieht wie ich  Hoffentlich konnte sie wenigstens gescheit biken


----------



## Bocacanosa (23. Juni 2010)

An der Quelle der Ruwer auf dem Rösterkopf. Ursprung eines der besten Weinanbaugebiete. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruwerwein


----------



## Focusracer (23. Juni 2010)

Kurbelfresser schrieb:


>



BOMBE


----------



## fatz (23. Juni 2010)

Focusracer schrieb:


> BOMBE


nein, bombe in babyblau


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (23. Juni 2010)

ich will endlich ne neue gabel ins mtb rein, weil mei tora sl air funktioniert nicht mehr so ganz und bin generell nicht so zufrieden mit der gabel.
Ich will ne Reba sl oder kann ich mir des geld sparn und eher ne recon nehmen?
ist ein sehr großer unterschied zwischen den zwei gabeln??

noch ein foto, leider ohne cube


 

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (23. Juni 2010)

würd schon die reba empfehlen


----------



## MilkyWayne (23. Juni 2010)

hmm ich hab aktuell das gefühl dass mein talas system nichtmehr gescheit runtertravelt. liegt das an zuviel druck in der gabel (ich fahr sie eher so dass ich mit dem 125er leicht enduro like durch die gegend komme) ? oder ist an einen defekt zu denken (-.-*)


----------



## Comp (24. Juni 2010)

Ich seh gerade in den Nachrichten das herr Gauck einen Cube fahrer umgefahren hat, ich hoffe doch niemand aus dem Forum?!  

Heute nach einer kleinen 30km Runde 
http://img46.imageshack.us/i/foto0098ub.jpg/




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Bald kommt die 32er 

Liebe grüße


----------



## Manuel-1989 (24. Juni 2010)

Bin jetzt auch stolzer Cube Stereo the one 2010 besitzer, bild reiche ich gleich nach


----------



## XantoR (24. Juni 2010)

dann schonmal glückwunsch 
und viel spaß


----------



## Baxter75 (24. Juni 2010)

@Comp

meinst nicht,das der Sattel bissel steil ist oder stehst du drauf   ??????


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Juni 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hmm ich hab aktuell das gefühl dass mein talas system nichtmehr gescheit runtertravelt. liegt das an zuviel druck in der gabel (ich fahr sie eher so dass ich mit dem 125er leicht enduro like durch die gegend komme) ? oder ist an einen defekt zu denken (-.-*)



ich denk da wäre einfach mal an nen service zu denken  Irgendwann musst du leider bei fox mal inen suaren apfel beissen und sie einschicken...
Vor n paar wochen haben wir die 32 von nem stereo von 08 eingeschickt. talas funzt nicht. service gezahlt (125euro) und dafür alle dichtungen, kartusche, etc. neu bekommen incl. 2010ner talas system ..


----------



## MilkyWayne (24. Juni 2010)

hmm ich hab nur angs tdass mich dass wieder so teuer kommt  vorallem schauts aktuell jetzt nicht sooo prickelnd mit dem geld aus  vorallem weil auch noch ne andere investition geplant war.... aber ok bin ja seit gestern arbeitender teil der bevölkerung, solle also binnen der nächsten beiden Monate erledigt werden können.


----------



## unocz (24. Juni 2010)

Kurbelfresser schrieb:


>




nett schlecht aber weisse bremsleitungen noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurbelfresser (24. Juni 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> nett schlecht aber weisse bremsleitungen noch


 
Wird gebaut ...


----------



## Cube75 (24. Juni 2010)

Wirklich ein Traum, die Farben passen echt super!!!!


----------



## Bayer (25. Juni 2010)

ich mit fettem Fotorucksack aufm Trail meines Hausberges
Foto ist vom Thomas Rychly






hier noch ein bild das ich gemacht hab kurz vor start der tour in der uphill position


----------



## maggo86 (25. Juni 2010)

meins mal wieder......nun auch mit geändertem Antrieb!





grüße maggo


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (25. Juni 2010)

@ Bayer: Schönes Fritzzl und geiler Trail! Und tolle Fotos!


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (26. Juni 2010)

Man merkt, es hat die letzten Wochen etwas geregnet....

So sah das Bike am Mittwoch nach der Feierabendrunde aus.....
















Ratespiel!!

Welchen Reifen und welche Felge fahre ich? 






Der Dreck stammt übrigens von dem Loch in dem ich mit dem Vorderrad versunken, über den Lenker ging und dann voll in den Matsch gelandet bin. Danach sah ich, daß außer dem braunen Lehmdreck auch noch so grünlicher Dreck an mir hing....mmmmhhhhh lecker ....
Tja, man sollte halt nicht über Weidewiesen fahren, auch wenns ein schöner Trail war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (26. Juni 2010)

Schön sauber dein Bike. 

Sorry, aber dreckig ist anders:


----------



## dyni (26. Juni 2010)

nach dem putzen stand es nun da 



 

cube auf immer und ewig


----------



## Tintera (26. Juni 2010)

Der Dreck stammt übrigens von dem Loch in dem ich mit dem Vorderrad versunken, über den Lenker ging und dann voll in den Matsch gelandet bin. Danach sah ich, daß außer dem braunen Lehmdreck auch noch so grünlicher Dreck an mir hing....mmmmhhhhh lecker ....
Tja, man sollte halt nicht über Weidewiesen fahren, auch wenns ein schöner Trail war...

erging mir ähnlich und seitdem weiß ich wie bescheiden ein Helm von innen zu putzen ist...


----------



## Phoenix121078 (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Cube Gemeinde, ich suche Bilder mit dem Reifen "Schwalbe Nobby Nic" und "Schwalbe Racing Ralph" mit "schwarz/roten Profil". Habe schon viel hier im Fred gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden.

Danke für Eure Mühe


----------



## unocz (27. Juni 2010)

http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Reifen-Schaeuche
hier kannste die kaufen


----------



## JackOeder (27. Juni 2010)

Hat zwar nichts mit Cubes zu tun, aber hier noch ein Foto aus dem IBC von einem Bike mit diesen Reifen:


----------



## Phoenix121078 (27. Juni 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Reifen-Schaeuche
> hier kannste die kaufen



Danke für Deine Antwort, ich suche jedoch keinen Shop, ich möchte die mal an einem Cube sehen. 

In schwarz/weiß sieht man sie ja öfters, des wegen habe ich explizit nach Bildern gefragt.


----------



## zippolino (27. Juni 2010)

JackOeder schrieb:


> Hat zwar nichts mit Cubes zu tun, aber hier noch ein Foto aus dem IBC von einem Bike mit diesen Reifen:


der wollte doch nur seinen bildschirm zeigen !


----------



## markus182 (27. Juni 2010)

Ich könnte mein Fahrrad jetzt auch die Treppe hochschleppen und es vor meinem Flatscreen in Szene zu setzen, um mir dann zu sagen: Mann, bin ich nen geiler Typ!

Solche Leute habens echt nötig


----------



## Tyler77 (27. Juni 2010)

Dann möchte ich hier auch mal ein paar Fotos reinstellen. Das Bike ist gerademal 3 Wochen alt.








In ca. 8 Jahren soll hier mal ein ICE (Nürnberg - Erfurt) fahren, Tunneleinfahrt im Hintergrund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillboy (27. Juni 2010)

hey tolle bilder  vor allem cooles bike


----------



## linkespurfahrer (27. Juni 2010)

Kurbelfresser schrieb:


>



Wenn ich dieses Bike irgendwo stehen sehe und Du passt gerade nicht auf, dann würde ich es Dir glatt entwenden. 

Glückwunsch. Ist mal was anderes. Vor allem sind die Parts sinnvoll und harmonisch kombiniert.

Ich habe für Euch keine Tourenbilder, auch wenn ich bin diesen Monat mittlerweile knapp 1000km gefahren bin. Training war angesagt. Na ja, alles in allem sinds diesen Monat auch nur 32 Stunden Fahrzeit geworden. Also nicht soviel. Für mehr war irgendwie keine Zeit 

Zum Thema Kettenstrebenschutz:

(Anprobe- alter Schwalbe SV 14)




Vor der Stadthalle Cottbus mit neuem Strebenschutz, neuer Kette und neuen Reifen:




Nach sieben Wochen und 2000km stand wieder ein Wechsel der Kette an. 12er,14er und 16er Ritzel wechsel ich nächste Woche. Die fahre ich ja quasi nur. Die alten Racing Ralph habe ich nach 9000km ohne Platten nun runter genommen. Die liegen für den Notfall bereit, denn Profil ist immer noch...

Habt Ihr auch das Problem mit dem Wandern des Ventils/Reifens? Ich habe schon geklebtes Felgenband und packe schon ordentlich Babypuder zwischen Reifen und Schlauch, aber vorne muss ich trotzdem alle 1000km oder sogar eher Schlauch und Reifen neu ausrichten. Bremse ich vorne zu stark?

Viele Grüße von Stefan.

Gesamtkilometer Seit 21.03.2009: 13086 (davon 4080 mit AT-Rahmen seit 18.03.2010) und ich habe vorne immer noch die ersten Bremsbeläge drauf - Gut, ein Wechsel ist bald fällig)

Denkt dran: Immer eine Hand am Lenker lassen!


----------



## kube (27. Juni 2010)

Hier ist ein Cube mit Schwarz roten NN


----------



## Vincy (27. Juni 2010)

@linkespurfahrer
Schraub mal eine Ventilhaltemutter drauf, dann wandert es auch nicht.


----------



## Mircwidu (27. Juni 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> @linkespurfahrer
> Schraub mal eine Ventilhaltemutter drauf, dann wandert es auch nicht.



ja und reist aus. 
Die Mutter nur zum Reifen aufziehen drauf machen. Danach wieder runter.
Wenn das Ventil wandert luft kurz runter -> richten und wieder aufpumpen.


----------



## freeride_bogl (27. Juni 2010)

Das AMS 125 ist einfach nich kaputt zu kriegen ... 

heute wieder im bikepark, es scheppert und knackt zwar alles aber innsgesammt hälts noch 
ich hab dafür bisschen mehr abbekommen, weil ich einfach nich alles wegschlucken konnte ...  erste abfahrt bei nem größren stein kurz nach ner kompression voll vorn über, bauchlandung, schürfwunden und hüftprellungen. vorletzte abfahrt bei nem seitlichen höheren jump wie an ner wall, zu weit links, zu schnell (wegen video) und dann eben zu hoch, und einfach voll runter ins fast flache, des ich nimmer schlucken konnte, und dann seitlich geknickt bin und 2 meter durchn dreck gerutscht, ergebnis: seitlicher kopfeinschlag rechte seite komplett aufgeschürft und geschwollen ...
glück gehabt weil nix wirklich ernstes 

naja es wär halt ein andres bike angebracht, ich denk irgendwann wirds nachgeben ... leider.
jetz brauchs erst mal komplett alle lager neu, es biegt sich in alle richtungen und hat spiel wie sau, und dann vll erst mal bikeparkpause

geil wars trotzdem !!!


----------



## Mithras (27. Juni 2010)

gestern abgeholt .. bisher 29km runter


----------



## unocz (27. Juni 2010)

Mithras schrieb:


> gestern abgeholt .. bisher 29km runter
> 
> [img=http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/3247/seitequ.jpg[/img]


----------



## unocz (27. Juni 2010)

schönes ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juni 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> Das AMS 125 ist einfach nich kaputt zu kriegen ...
> 
> heute wieder im bikepark, es scheppert und knackt zwar alles aber innsgesammt hälts noch
> ich hab dafür bisschen mehr abbekommen, weil ich einfach nich alles wegschlucken konnte ...  erste abfahrt bei nem größren stein kurz nach ner kompression voll vorn über, bauchlandung, schürfwunden und hüftprellungen. vorletzte abfahrt bei nem seitlichen höheren jump wie an ner wall, zu weit links, zu schnell (wegen video) und dann eben zu hoch, und einfach voll runter ins fast flache, des ich nimmer schlucken konnte, und dann seitlich geknickt bin und 2 meter durchn dreck gerutscht, ergebnis: seitlicher kopfeinschlag rechte seite komplett aufgeschürft und geschwollen ...
> ...



Hm...aber das sind sachen, die man gottseidank nich nur vom federweg und so abhängigmachen kann 
Ich befürcht dein AMS wird ewig heben....das "problem" hab ich auch Wenn er reissen würde, hätt ich im moment nen neuen rahmen - nicht schlecht. aber irgendwie bezweifel ich, dass das ding mal reissen wird.


----------



## freeride_bogl (27. Juni 2010)

danke beruhigt mich !!!! 
hab auch grad gelesen, dass seit 2007 kaum mehr cube rahemn gebrochen sind 

hab nämlich heut nen downhiller gsehn, wo der hinterbau gebrochen ist, des is halt schon echt gar nich schön ...

klar das ganze heute waren resultate von der krassen übermotivation die sich während der regenzeit angestaut hatte, da kann das bike nix dafür, aber mit mehr federweg wärs halt vll glimpflicher abgelaufen, und das größte problem am ams is einfach, dass es so krass flext, ich kann mit der blosen hand biegen, da is des stereo viel steifer ..

naja ich werd jetz wieder mehr bergtouren starten, da fahr ich immer bissl gemütlicher, man muss die eine abfahrt ja mehr geniessen, die man sich hart durchs hochtreten erarbeitet hat


----------



## Unze77 (27. Juni 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> ja und reist aus.
> Die Mutter nur zum Reifen aufziehen drauf machen. Danach wieder runter.
> Wenn das Ventil wandert luft kurz runter -> richten und wieder aufpumpen.



Ausreisen? Also mir is noch nie ein Ventiel ausgerissen. Du mußt das Teil schon mit ein wenig Gefühl anziehn, nicht zudrehn bis nichts mehr geht...


----------



## Mircwidu (27. Juni 2010)

mit ausreisen meint ich einen kleinen Riss am Ventil.
Es ist besser ohne zu fahren. Dann sieht man früh genug wenn das Ventil wandert und man kann es korrigieren.


----------



## Phoenix121078 (27. Juni 2010)

kube schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Cube mit Schwarz roten NN



Danke würde mich über weitere Bilder freuen.


----------



## thierlo (27. Juni 2010)

suchbild mit cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (28. Juni 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> mit ausreisen meint ich einen kleinen Riss am Ventil.
> Es ist besser ohne zu fahren. Dann sieht man früh genug wenn das Ventil wandert und man kann es korrigieren.



Korrekt! Außerdem kann so eine Scheibe mit der Zeit das Ventilloch unschön machen.

Bei einer Begleitung von mir ist nämlich, kurz bevor wir eh mal Schlauch und Reifen runternehmen und neu aufziehen (9km davor) wollten, nach 1500km hinten das Ventil vom Schlauch abgerissen. Und letztes Jahr hatte ich dann bei Sommerlichen Temperaturen das Problem, dass schon nach 15km am HR das Ventil total schräg stand (Nur Asphalt gefahren). Meine Erfahrung: Je wärmer es ist, je niedriger der Luftdruck und je extremer die Fahrmanöver, umso schneller wandert der Reifen - samt Schlauch (welcher am Reifen klebt, wenn man nicht genug Talkum dazwischen pakt).

In diesem Punkt halte ich Tubeless für vorteilhafter.

So, zeigt Bilder!

Viele Grüße von Stefan

BTW: Heute hat das Presseembargo zur neuen XTR geendet.


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juni 2010)

rxtreme fahrmanöver auf der strasse? Naja...ich denk da müssen meine llaufräder inkl. reifen im gelände wahrsch. etwas mehr mitmachen?!? Rutschen liegt meistens u.A an der maulweite der felge...dazu noch den falschen luftdruck erwischt und schon rutschts..


----------



## fatz (28. Juni 2010)

@andi:
das ist schon auch massiv temeraturabhaengig. deshalb sind raeder mit felgenbremsen da 
auch deutlich anfaelliger. ich war da mal fast soweit, den reifen auf die felge zu kleben, was
uebrigens keine dumme idee ist, so gut haelt pattex oder auch ein bissl latexmilch nicht, dass 
man das nicht wieder runterbraechte.


----------



## Cortina (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

nach einem endlich mal schönen WE ein paar Bilder:

Praktischer zweichfachgekreuzter Rotweinbecherhalter




Der Fahrer des Cube Stereo lag nach dem Anstieg ähnlich flach wie sein Bike 




Ratebild. Bitte nur melden wer nicht weiß wo das ist!




Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (28. Juni 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ratebild. Bitte nur melden wer nicht weiß wo das ist!


ah geh! ein ratebild ist das schon lang nimmer


----------



## Cortina (28. Juni 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ah geh! ein ratebild ist das schon lang nimmer



Ohhh sorry hatte vergessen fatz liest mit...wo war noch gleich der Ironie Smiliy...

Guido

PS: Vom Firmen PC aus kann ich irgendwie keine Smilies einfügen, in Italien versteht man eben kein Spaß.


----------



## fatz (28. Juni 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ohhh sorry hatte vergessen fatz liest mit...wo war noch gleich der Ironie Smiliy...


den kannst du bei mir IMMER implizit mit annehmen...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Juni 2010)

Mithras schrieb:


> gestern abgeholt .. bisher 29km runter


Leckeres Bike in Weiß/Blau.....war gerade auch eine Woche in der Nähe von Brasilien und Kalifornien....ein schwarz/weißes AMS samt Treiber habe ich dort aber nicht mehr gesehen.......nur ebenfalls viel Sehenswertes in Weiß/Blau wegen der "Kieler Woche" ....




Nun zurück ging es heute wieder auf die kleine Hausrunde....und dank des zurück gewichenen Hochwassers und seiner Hinterlassenschaften roch es genau so, wie an der Ostsee  
So fiel der Abschied nicht ganz so schwer 



Hatte das Hochwasser also doch noch etwas Gutes 





PS: Die Unwucht ist beseitigt - war eine lose Speiche. Also nix mit Schlagloch-Schaden ..... vieleicht fahr ich nun noch einmal zur "Treppe"

@guido = Fazit: Der besagte Fahrer verträgt also keinen Rotwein? ;-)


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2010)

unterwegs in den Bergen 

Gigerwaldspitz




Ringelspitz




Mein treuer Begleiter




ich lebe in der Schweiz 




Man(n) gewährt Vortritt




Schneelage oberhalb Alp Serdona (1700 m)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> unterwegs in den Bergen
> Man(n) gewährt Vortritt


Ist schon sehr nett von Dir. Nur schade, das Du uns die kleine Gruppe der attraktiven jungen Joggerinnen, die Du da vorbei winkst, einfach nicht zeigen möchtest  Man(n) kann eben nicht alles haben....
PS: Dein treuer Begleiter ist gut in Szene gesetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (28. Juni 2010)

*@mzaskar*
Sehr schöne Bilder und sehr schöne Berge 



*@spurhalter*
Stefan hatte natürlich keine Zeit die Joggerinnen zu knipsen. Auf der Straße von St. Martin ( im Hintergrund ) zur Staumauer kommen nämlich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ein paar dunkle, unheimliche Tunnel, durch die er die Joggerinnen sicher geleiten musste


----------



## Cortina (28. Juni 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @guido = Fazit: Der besagte Fahrer verträgt also keinen Rotwein? ;-)



Ja Ja mit losen Speichen durch die Gegend fahren und mir Trunkenheit unterstellen 

Nein Nein ich kann Dich beruhigen, es waren nicht die 13,5% des Cabernet sondern die 10% dieser endlosen Steigung und die Bekanntschaft von Iuri, dem netten Forumsmitglied des ital. mtb-forums der es bergauf etwas eiliger hatte 

Auf dem Rückweg von Navene nach Riva musste ich sogar noch an Fatz denken weil wir wie die Gestörten eine Horde ital. Rennradler am Tunnelausgang verschreckt haben (und die Italiener können unter Druck doch gasgeben) aber wir mussten ja um 16.00 Uhr zum Anpfiff pünktlich in Riva sein 

Guido


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juni 2010)

....am wochenende bei 34 grad affenhitze eine 3 stündige trail tour gemacht . die wetterau hat schon nette eckchen   lg , kati


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juni 2010)

...und noch ´n paar - sind ja nur kleine - hihi ...


----------



## m.rr (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
  nach ewigen Zeiten auch mal wieder was von mir. 





























  Danke Lukas Schmitz für die Bilder! 

  LG
  Michael


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2010)

wo wart ihr unterwegs? und warum schiebst du Bergrunter


----------



## m.rr (29. Juni 2010)

...im Vogelsberg.
...trotz Protektoren zu viel Angst


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2010)

sieht nach vielen flüssigen Trails aus


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juni 2010)

schöne bilder , schönes gelände           !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moorlog (29. Juni 2010)

So mal seit langer Zeit mal wieder was von mir.

Momentaner Ausbaustand.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

War gerade mal wieder sauber daher schnell mit dem Handy ein zwei Bilder.


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juni 2010)

hübsche kurbel !


----------



## Neo_78 (29. Juni 2010)

Tolle Bilder!! 
Ist der Teil zu Steil oder wo liegt denn hier die Schwierigkeit? 

Gruß NEO


----------



## MilkyWayne (29. Juni 2010)

ich weiß nicht.. sind halt alles verschiedene blautöne.. sagt mir deshalb nicht soooo ganz zu


----------



## Moorlog (29. Juni 2010)

Ja als ich die Bremsen bekam, viel mir auch auf, das die Kurbeln etwas zu hell sind.

Hab schon mal überlegt ob man die nacheloxieren kann, damit sie etwas nach Dunkeln. Kenne mich da leider nicht so aus!


----------



## Quator94 (29. Juni 2010)

Mein kleiner Kampfwürfel, auf der 40km Hausrunde 

*

*

*

*

*

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (29. Juni 2010)

Moorlog schrieb:


> Ja als ich die Bremsen bekam, viel mir auch auf, das die Kurbeln etwas zu hell sind.
> 
> Hab schon mal überlegt ob man die nacheloxieren kann, damit sie etwas nach Dunkeln. Kenne mich da leider nicht so aus!



sollte funktionieren, haben auch inen user hier im forum der das wirklich gut macht!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Juni 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> ...trotz Protektoren zu viel Angst


Angst ist doch etwas Positives - sie bewahrt instinktiv davor, Dich in größere (unsinnige) Gefahr zu begeben...es klingt einfach nur besser - wenn Du demnächst anstelle von Angst - den Begriff "Respekt" verwendest 
Respekt von meiner Seite - sich auch mal zu trauen, einfach abzusteigen... und auch dazu zu stehen.....
Jeder so wie er es sich vor Ort zutraut - und nicht wie die Anderen hinter her meinen, es hätten getan haben zu müssen....puh, schwerer Satz


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juni 2010)

ja , finde auch , dass man zu seiner angst durchaus stehen kann !!!! besser ein stück geschoben , als sich verletzt !! respekt !!
@eck : ..ja , finde auch hauptsächlich die kurbel schön - den blau- misch masch mag ich auch nicht - finde auch , die verschiedenen töne der farben müssen immer genau passen - sonst lieber schwarz oder silber ... lg , k.


----------



## Bleibdoof (29. Juni 2010)

Jaaaa heute ist auch endlich mein Würfel fertig geworden: 





Ich dachte ich nehm mal etwas farbenfrohes, schwarz sieht man ja überall


----------



## kube (29. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön, noch andere Pedale dran und dann ist es perfekt


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juni 2010)

ja, gefällt mir auch gut !!!! und  hätte auch nur die pedale zu bemängeln ..


----------



## dusi__ (29. Juni 2010)

sehr geil!


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

schöne Bilder . Wo sind eigentlich Sepalot und Beuze ? Machen sich hier ein wenig rar ? Die haben (finde ich) auch immer nette Fotos eingestellt.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Beorn (29. Juni 2010)

Bei soviel Buntem am Bike find ich die Kurbel zu schwarz. Aber sonst ne schöne Farbgebung.


----------



## Mithras (29. Juni 2010)

Jepp grün ist sehr schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintera (29. Juni 2010)

Bleibdoof schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich nehm mal etwas farbenfrohes, schwarz sieht man ja überall



Jaaaa... und ein netter Papierkorb hinten dran


----------



## Bleibdoof (30. Juni 2010)

Ja der Papierkorb ist in der Tat der Knaller - sieht man überhaupt das, das oben drauf eine Jeans ist? Ich habe an dem Punkt lieber aufgehört drüber nachzudenken, wie die wohl da reingeraten ist... 

Also live stechen die Kurbeln nicht so heraus, finde ich... Vorschläge für Pedale nehme ich gerne per PM an - will den Thread ja nicht vollmüllen  

Gute Nacht!


----------



## regenrohr (30. Juni 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Angst ist doch etwas Positives - sie bewahrt instinktiv davor, Dich in größere (unsinnige) Gefahr zu begeben...
> Jeder so wie er es sich vor Ort zutraut - und nicht wie die Anderen hinter her meinen, es hätten getan haben zu müssen....puh, schwerer Satz



Halte solch eine Aussage für fragwürdig, wenn man nie an seine Grenzen geht kann man schließlich auch nie besser werden, dafür hat er ja die Protektoren (da fallen mir auch die Worte von Dämon wieder ein: "Bremsen auf und nicht denken!"). Ich merke es immer wieder, Abschnitte bei denen ich mit dem Hardtail ins schwitzen komme, werden mit dem Enduro einfach überrollt, bin zwar mit dem Ding schneller, aber es macht bedeutend weniger Spass

genug Text, Bild:


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Juni 2010)

man muss im leben nicht unbedingt an seine grenzen kommen - es geht auch so !!!!!!!


----------



## Mircwidu (30. Juni 2010)

da muss ich regenrohr recht geben.
Respekt ist ok sonst wird man leichtsinnig. Nur angst sollte man keine haben. Dann wird man verkrampft und stürtzt erst recht.
Man sollte es einfach mal versuchen (vielleicht können 2-3 Leute an der Seite stehen zum fangen) und schon merkt man das es geht.


----------



## derAndre (30. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn das ne Galerie ist: Angst hat jeder! Das ist gesund und wichtig! Angst schärft die Sinne und die Reflexe. 

Wie man mit der Angst umgeht, steht auf ne anderen Blatt. Ob man sein Grenzen überschreitet und in welchem Maße und die Grenzen damit verschiebt, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Das hängt komplett von der eigenen Motivation und den eigenen Zielen ab. 

Wer frei von Absteigern ist, werfe den ersten Stein!


----------



## fatz (30. Juni 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wer frei von Absteigern ist, werfe den ersten Stein!



das wird schierig, ohne absteigen steine werfen... 


sorry der musste sein.


----------



## derAndre (30. Juni 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> das wird schierig, ohne absteigen steine werfen...
> 
> 
> sorry der musste sein.



Wer ohne Absteiger ist, kann auch das!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. Juni 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Halte solch eine Aussage für fragwürdig


Dein gutes Recht, dafür sind wir im Forum 



regenrohr schrieb:


> wenn man nie an seine Grenzen geht kann man schließlich auch nie besser werden


Und wenn man ordentlich auf die Fresse fliegt & quarteilsweise sein Stammzimmer im Klinikum bezieht bestimmt auch nicht 
Es klang ja auch von einigen Anderen hier schon an. An seine Grenzen gehen ist völlig i. O. Leichtfertig aber seine Grenzen zu überschreiten, ist in meinen Augen dumm (erst recht wenn man dies nur tut, weil es andere vielleicht erwarten). Um es abzurunden, derAndre (vgl. 4583) hat es glaube ich schon voll getroffen - und ich zollte seinerzeit lediglich meinen Respekt für Michael´s Entscheidung & den offenen Umgang damit.

Geht ja schier lustig weiter hier  in Sachen Absteigen....Steine werfen  aber wir brauchen wieder Bilder....in diesen Zeiten muss man ja vor der Sonne unterwegs sein...so wird man schon mal zum "Pferdeflüsterer" - nur ein Rappe war wieder nicht dabei....



Oberhalb der Oder bei Lebus Zeit zum Rasten



Ehe es wieder mit leerer Flasche nach Hause ging 




Die sich hier etwas rar machen - sind sicher biken und bringen schöne Bilder davon ins Forum  also bitte etwas Geduld im Hochsommer.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. Juni 2010)

*Jawoll, ich war auch biken **

** und habe auch ein Bild mitgebracht **

*
*Der Trail lehrt aber mit Sicherheit niemanden das Fürchten **

** ist aber schön flowig und abwechslungsreich **

*


----------



## barbarissima (30. Juni 2010)

*@m.rr*
Klasse Bilder  Sehen nach jeder Menge Spaß aus


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juni 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> , dafür hat er ja die Protektoren (da fallen mir auch die Worte von Dämon wieder ein: "Bremsen auf und nicht denken!").



Leute, die sinnfrei den berg runter stürzen und sich und andere dabei gefährden sind in meinen augen nicht wirklich besser, als die, die ihren müll im wald lassen..Solche leute merkens auch net, wenn mal nen wanderer, oder sonsstwer unterwegs is und preschen einfach vorbei..
mal abgesehn davon: Mit hirn aus, bremse auf kannst dich auch mal bissle verschätzen  Ich kenn genug wege, wo man sich beim fahren gedanken machen sollte und muss, wie und wo man fährt!


----------



## freeride_bogl (30. Juni 2010)

man darf manche kommentare hier nich so eng sehn, kommt immer auf die situation an

wenn man besser werden will, MUSS man an seine grenzen, egal ob ausdauernd oder fahrtechnisch. 
wie man das anstellt ist die andre frage. wenn ich protektoren trage hab ich schon mal die grundversicherung, wenn ich die entsprechende stelle dann langsam fahre, was soll dann groß passieren ??? bei 10 km/h steigt man normal ohne größere probleme vom rad ab ...

mir persönlich würds biken keinen spass machen, wenn ich nicht neue herausforderungen hätte, gibt doch eigentlich kein größeres glücksgefühl als etwas endlich geschafft zu haben (ist doch egal ob ein steiler berg hoch, ein steiles stück berg ab oder vielleicht eine harte prüfung in der schule oder ein vorstellungsgespräch was auch immer)
wenn man von vorne herein nicht an eine gewisse grenze gehn will wird man meiner meinung nach auch nie etwas erreichen ...

gerade im bezug aufs biken, merk ich genau an kniffligen stellen dass ich noch lebe  zb vor einem jahr wäre diese stelle noch nicht denkbar zu schaffen gewesen. jetzt hab ich durch die erfahrung "überlebt" 

in diesem sinne: no risk no fun 
freundlicher gruß
bogl


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juni 2010)

aber grenzen und hirn an lässt sich doch verbinden?...hab ja nicht behauptet, dass man kein "grenzgänger" sein darf! Darf man nämlich schon..nur halt mit kopf


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Juni 2010)

seh´ich genauso !! hirn aus und los , halte ich für wirklich gefährlich !
@spuri : ...dafür ein dicker schimmel -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube75 (30. Juni 2010)

Hier mal mein Schatz...im Hintergrund die Laurenburg und die Lahn

Auf dem 2. Bild ist zwar nicht mein Bike, aber dennoch interessant, was man so alles findet


----------



## easyraider (30. Juni 2010)

da sind midestens 5ps auf dem bild...




​


----------



## Bayer (30. Juni 2010)

mein cube wird jetzt erstmal ein paar wochen nicht bewegt


----------



## Kurbelfresser (30. Juni 2010)

@Bayer

Ich fühle mit dir, gute Besserung.


----------



## easyraider (30. Juni 2010)

oh...das sieht aber böse aus...glatter durchbruch..
da sind die cube rahmen stabiler 

gute besserung!


----------



## dusi__ (30. Juni 2010)

oh neeein.

das tut mir leid! gute besserung!


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (30. Juni 2010)

Bayer schrieb:


> mein cube wird jetzt erstmal ein paar wochen nicht bewegt



Auuuuuhhhh!! Wie hast du denn das angestellt? Beim Biken?


----------



## m.rr (30. Juni 2010)

...eine Dramaturgie wie in diesem Thread kann nur das wahre Leben schreiben. 
Bayer, das sieht sehr böse aus ich wünsch' gute Besserung!!!


----------



## barbarissima (30. Juni 2010)

Sieht ja übel aus 
Wünsch dir, dass die Knochen schnell wieder zusammenwachsen


----------



## kube (30. Juni 2010)

Auuuaaa wie haste das denn hinbekommen? los erzähl...oh denke mal mit tippen ist momentan nicht viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unze77 (30. Juni 2010)

Alter Schwede, da wird ein Gips allein nicht reichen. Ham sie die wieder zusammengeschraubt?

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Juni 2010)

Hey man ... gute Besserung auch aus Eschenhahn.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2010)

Gute Besserung auch aus der Schweiz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Juni 2010)

@cube75 : ..was soll denn der blöde grinse smily bei dem toten rehkitz ? und warum legst du deine brille daneben - echt geschmacklos - sorry ...-


----------



## Juuro (30. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @cube75 : ..was soll denn der blöde grinse smily bei dem toten rehkitz ? und warum legst du deine brille daneben - echt geschmacklos - sorry ...-



*zustimm*


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juni 2010)

so klein sind diee? ich wusst  erst nicht was ich davon halten soll?!...aber ich weiß, dass ich mich, wenn ich sowas entdeckt hätte nicht weiter als 5 meter ran traue und schon 3 mal kein bild mache......das arme kleine ding 

@Bayer: alles gute..


----------



## Ostwandlager (1. Juli 2010)

*oh [email protected] alles gute 

zu Verkaufen: LTD CC komplett XT neu 2010
*


----------



## fatz (1. Juli 2010)

@bayer: gute besserung!! kopf hoch, das wird schon wieder. 
wie hast das angestellt?


----------



## beuze1 (1. Juli 2010)

*@Bayer*
*erstmal, gute Besserung
das wird schon wieder..*



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich Sepalot und Beuze ? Machen sich hier ein wenig rar ?



*ich für meinen Teil war ein paar Tage in den Alpen unterwegs..
(Bild) bericht kommt vieleicht noch..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (1. Juli 2010)

@bayer:
Gute Besserung auch aus Italien. Shit daß Du nicht hier wohnst, ist zur Zeit eh zu warm zum biken  
Kopf hoch wird schon wieder.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## nen (1. Juli 2010)

o0 auch von mir eine gute Besserung für Bayer.

Ich hab mich heute mal an Vorarlberg akklimatisiert.
Über Kehlegg, Gräsa, Bregenzer und Lustenauer Hütte auf das Hochälpele. Sehr heiß heute, aber man wurde ja immer wieder durch Schulklassen angefeuert 

Leider sehr dunstig, viel sieht man nicht vom Bregenzerwald






So auch bei der Abfahrt über die Schwende keine Spur vom Bodensee


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juli 2010)

*Bilder, auf denen noch ein Berg mit drauf ist, finde ich am allerschönsten 

*


----------



## Kurbelfresser (1. Juli 2010)

Schönes Bike, schöne Gegend. 
Da würde ich auch gerne wohnen ...


----------



## zippolino (1. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @cube75 : ..was soll denn der blöde grinse smily bei dem toten rehkitz ? und warum legst du deine brille daneben - echt geschmacklos - sorry ...-


haha


----------



## shortyy87 (1. Juli 2010)

So, von mir auch mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild vom Wochenende...
Waren fleißig beim 24h-Rennen in München...

Gruß

Das ist das Bild, auf welchem man das Bike am besten erkennt... Vielleicht war ich für die anderen zu schnell :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (1. Juli 2010)

@Bayer

Auch von mir gute Besserung und ebenso viel Geduld 

Gruss Marco


----------



## wildkater (1. Juli 2010)

@Bayer: gute Besserung und Kopf hoch.

War heute auch mal wieder auf Tour.
Archenkanzel / Königssee:


----------



## sepalot (1. Juli 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> schöne Bilder . Wo sind eigentlich Sepalot und Beuze ? Machen sich hier ein wenig rar ? Die haben (finde ich) auch immer nette Fotos eingestellt.
> 
> Gruß aus Eschenhahn


 

Hatte ein letzter Zeit echt zu wenig Zeit fürs Forum . Aber jetzt geb ich mal Bilder der letzten Zeit ab.

An einem der sehr seltenten Tage im Mai, wos nicht regnete meinen Einstand auf der Strecke am Ochsenkopf gehabt. Hatte an dem Tag eigentlich was anderes vor (wollt eigentlich mit Beinkraft raufstrampeln und dann runter) und wurde dann aber von den anderen mit Liftkarte überredet, deshalb kein Fullfacehelm. Naja geht auch so, wenn man es nicht ganz so krachen lässt .

Ein dickes Danke an die Susi, die auch mal mich beim Fahren ablichtete .
















Und wer drehte an diesem Tag ebenfalls seine Runden? "Der Knecht" - Andre Wagenknecht. Beim Bikefestival vor ein paar Tagen noch mit ihm geplaudert und heute fährt er am Ochsenkopf. Tja, er ist öfters mal hier unterwegs, da ja der Firmensitz von CUBE nicht weit weg ist - in Waldershof (ca 25 km von hier am anderen Ende des Fichtelgebirges). Der meistert das Steinfeld im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Der kann vielleicht fahren - voll geil ! 




































Der Andre war mit einem "Prototyp" eines Downhillers von CUBE unterwegs. Ihm im Schlepp immer ein Ing./ Testfahrer von CUBE mit einem Hanzz - schick schick .





















Ne Woche später. Ja, so prässentierten sich gerade die Wochenenden ja öfters im Mai.






Obwohl es ja so pi...e, eine halbe Stunde vor Abfahrt brach ich auf. Denn auf unserer Runde 40 kmm weiter, mitten im Frankenwald kam dann doch richtig geil die Sonne raus. "Wenn Engel biken" eben .






Aber der Boden war schon recht aufgeweicht - vor allem in den Bereichen, wo das Wald-Forst-Monster hauste .











Während der Pause am Fuße des Döbraberges, spieleten wir ein wenig auf dem nichts weltbewegenden aber netten Fun-Trail-Gelände.





















Ende Mai war mal super Wetter. Also ne Runde durch den Steinwald, bei Waldershof. Auf flowigen Trails mit Spieleinlagen auf Felshaufen am Wegesrand.
















Geile Aussicht vom Oberpfalzturm auf der Platte.











Marktredwitz und ein paar hundert Meter davor Waldershof - die "Geburtsstätte" der Würfel.











Und immer mehr Felsenabfahrten .






"Und was kommt zum Schluss?"
"Nur ne Abbruchkannte!" 






Schön an der alten Ruine.











Die Trails im Steinwald rund um und über die "Platte" sind echt der Hammer und vieleicht so richtig geil mitm Fritzz, weil CUBE seine Räder hier testet und abstimmt .

Leider nur dieses Bild, vom Bikepark Osternohe. Die Freeride ist dort schön flowig zu fahren. Richtig schön für ein Enduro. Gibt aber nur dieses Bild - Wetter war halt geil .






So, nachdem ich ja beim ersten Mal im Bikepark Osternohe gemerkt hab, dass meine bisherigen Bremsen am Würfel an ihre Grenzen kommen und dann am Lago auf der Freeride-Shuttle-Tour auf halber Strecke zum Totalausfall gebracht habe , hatte ich für solche Sachen - also wenn es schnelle und heftigere Abfahrten sind - kein all zu großes Vertrauen mehr in meine Formula Oro K18. So, wahr ich eigentlich schon zufrieden. Vor allem die allgemeine Bremsperformance ist sehr schön. Das größte Problem ist aber bei steilen und somit meist auch schnellen Sachen, wo man in kürzerer Zeit schnell abbremsen muss/ will, dass man die Bremse (gerade das Hinterrad) fast die ganze Zeit zumacht und somit das Fading/ Überhitzung einsetzt und dann die Vorderradbremse die Arbeit der hinteren mit übernehmen muss und dann das komplette System mit der Zeit ausfallen kann. Tja, bei mir will ja auch einiges an Gewicht abgebremst werden . Bei leichteren Fahrern, wird denk ich nicht so schlimm sein.

Anfang Juni war sie dann da - meine neue Bremsanlage: Hope M4 





















Kurz darauf musste natürlich die Bremse in Einsatz getestet werden. Also auf zum Großen Kornberg. Ein wenig die Turmallee raufquälen und dann den geilen N-Weg runter.
















Die Belohnung: Ein schöner Wanderweg, der echt super Spaß macht - weil er auch schöne Schlüsselstellen hat (nicht auf den Bildern - da war fahren wichtiger).






Ausblick von der Ruine Hirschenstein.





















Kornberg macht eben immer wieder richtig Spaß .

Seit Mitte Juni dann ein weiteres Update. Ein sehr wichtiges. Kürzerer Vorbau. Der orangene RaceFace-Lenker passt farblich richtig geil als Farbtupfer. Jetzt gibts noch andere Flatpedals (die Roten, die ich ab und zu fahre passen einfach nicht mehr farblich) und mit den Spacern wird auch noch was gemacht. Downsizing!

Runde am Ochsenkopf - aber diesmal wieder mit Beinkraft rauf.
















Jezt gehts wieder runter.











Fast wie im richtigen Gebirge:






Leider kann man die späteren Steinblöcke auf dem Weg nicht sehen. Macht aber mächtig Laune. Und es ist richtig schnell .











So, ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir die Bilderflut. Werde in Zukunft wieder zeitnaher posten .

Eure Bilder waren auch echt stark die Zeit über .

lg
sepalot




@Bayer
Gute Besserung! Ich hoff du hast gut/ schnell heilende Knochen, dass das Fritzz bald wieder bewegt werden kann. Grüße aus Bayreuth!


----------



## Mircwidu (1. Juli 2010)

der Testfahrer ist mit nem Hanzz unterwegs.
Soll über dem Fritzz ein Freerider werden


----------



## sepalot (1. Juli 2010)

ja, weis ich - hab mich nur verschrieben. Aber danke!

Lieber XC01_Biker, als alter Miriquidi-Biker, bist du auch beim Freeride-Festival in Saalbach?


----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (1. Juli 2010)

Des isn Hanzz...


----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (1. Juli 2010)

Da war ja einer ein genauso aufmerksamer leser wie ich!  Habs nur zu spät gesehen...


----------



## Mircwidu (1. Juli 2010)

natürlich. Bist du auch dabei?
Mein Fritzz wird aber schon am Sonntag beim Trailmaster verladen.
Werde dann in München aufgesammelt.

Find ich gut wenn noch jemand mit ner M4 dabei ist. Da sind wenigstens genug ersatzbeläge vorhanden


----------



## sepalot (1. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich schlaf mit euch auf der Hütte. Komm allerding mit eigenem Auto, da ich noch von ganz wo anders herkomme und vielleicht noch ein paar Tage unten in den Alpen bleibe.

Ich war mitm Ingo und Co dieses Jahr beim Bikefestival am Lago.

Ersatzbeläge - gutes Stichwort - für die Hope hab ich noch keine


----------



## MilkyWayne (1. Juli 2010)

joa dasn hanzz mit der neuen 180er fox würde ich sagen.. und das davor war halt wie bereits erwähnt ein dh prototyp wenn ich nicht irre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (1. Juli 2010)

naja ich hab nen kompletten satz dabei.
Aber versuch mal zu sicherheit noch welche zu bekommen.

Nach der Erfahrung in Bischofsmais hab ich auch noch nen kleinen Vorrat an Schaltaugen besorgt.
Damit das hier auch weiter ne Gallery bleibt.
Hier mal das Fritzz in Action


----------



## Cortina (2. Juli 2010)

@sepalot
@XC01_Biker

Danke für die vielen Bilder, da müssen wir uns aber am WE ranhalten um da mitzukommen  
Hoffe das Wetter hält in den Dolos.

Grüsse
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Juli 2010)

@Sepalot und Rest: Bilder .


----------



## ThomasAC (2. Juli 2010)

Peter-Pan-DH schrieb:


> Des isn Hanzz...



Bremst der mit dem Mittelfinger?


----------



## derAndre (2. Juli 2010)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Bremst der mit dem Mittelfinger?


Macht mein Sohn auch.


----------



## Cube75 (2. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @cube75 : ..was soll denn der blöde grinse smily bei dem toten rehkitz ? und warum legst du deine brille daneben - echt geschmacklos - sorry ...-


 

Die Brille hab ich zum Größenvergleich daneben gelegt!
Und mit dem smily kann ich gut leben. Immerhin war es wohl so, dass das Reh gestorben ist und den Rest hat dann der Fuchs erledigt (Hat mir ein Jäger erklärt, den ich mal gefragt habe)......so ist nun mal die Natur: Hart und grausam und bestimmt kein Streichelzoo!

Traurig ist es nur, wenn ein Tier durch einen Unfall getötet wird, z.B. Wildunfall, denn dann ist es für die bequemlichkeit der Menschen unnütz gestorben. Aber wenn es stirbt, weil es zum natürlichen Kreislauf gehört, dann ist es in Ordnung. 
Oder meinst du, das Fleisch, das du vertilgst, stammt von Tieren, die freiwillig gestorben sind und Human geschlachtet wurden?????


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2010)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Bremst der mit dem Mittelfinger?


 
es bremst sich gut mit dem Mittelfinger ..... Gewohnheitssache bei SRAM Drehgriffschaltungen


----------



## barbarissima (2. Juli 2010)

*@wildkater*
Das scheint ja schon eine geniale Gegend zum Biken zu sein  Ich glaube, die werde ich diesen Sommer auch mal auskundschaften 

*@sepalot*
Mann-o-Mann, das war jetzt aber die Megafotostory  Am besten gefallen mir die Bilder vom und im Steinwald


----------



## wildkater (2. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@wildkater*
> Das scheint ja schon eine geniale Gegend zum Biken zu sein  Ich glaube, die werde ich diesen Sommer auch mal auskundschaften


Ja, ist schon eine tolle Gegend! Aber im Nationalpark ist Trailsurfen nicht erlaubt, da hat man dann schon ein komisches Gefühl wenn man's mal ausprobiert...
Aber rein panoramatechnisch ist das schon ziemlich ansprechend.

Ganz ohne technische - dafür eher konditionelle - Raffinessen kann ich das hochradeln aufs Kehlsteinhaus (Hitler's "Teehaus") über die alte, schmale, asphaltierte Straße empfehlen. Oben noch 100hm zu Fuß und Du hast einen EXTREMEN Rundblick über den Königssee, die angrenzenden Berge wie Watzmann, hinein ins Dachsteinmassiv und über das Salzburger Flachgau mit den ganzen Seen.
Allerdings teilst Du Dir diesen Anblick mit hunderten Touris aus aller Herren Länder, die sich mit dem Bus hochkarren lassen (und vom Parkplatz aus die restlichen hm mit dem Aufzug nehmen)...
guckst Du:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.4681.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (2. Juli 2010)

*so, kaum zurück aus den Alpen




gibts auch schon wieder Arbeit..




die Schwingenlager sind wieder hinüber ( neu gemacht Nov.09 ), und ich hab mir gleich mal 4 Stück geholt...das Bikejahr fängt ja grad erst an..*
.
.


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Juli 2010)

Hey, meine Heimat, der Schrofenpass.
Sieht heiss aus ?!


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Juli 2010)

@cube75 . ..ich esse keins .-
gegen das bild sekbst hab ich ja gar nix - nur der "humor" bei der sache entgeht mir - es ist noch nicht lustig , ein totes kitz abzulichten - wenn , dann ein sachliches bild - aber egal - du siehst es so - ich so . weiter mit bilder !!! sepalot !! TOP !!!!
wildkater : bissi eng , das trikot


----------



## wildkater (2. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> wildkater : bissi eng , das trikot


Das gehört so. Funktionsshirt


----------



## kube (3. Juli 2010)

@ Sepalot 
geile Bilder und der Lenker gefällt mir sehr gut, kannste mir mal bitte einen Link geben wo man den kaufen kann? Danke


----------



## barbarissima (3. Juli 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> 
> *


 
*Das Bild ist klasse **

*
*Hoffentlich ging es nach der Schieberei einen eben so schönen Trail runter **

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (3. Juli 2010)

andernfalls wären sie halt den gleichen weg wiede zurückgefahren


----------



## nen (3. Juli 2010)

Säntis von St. Anton/Apenzell aus gesehen






Tja, der Mitfahrer hatte nun mal kein Cube...





Zurück über schöne Wald- und Wiesenwege mit ein paar Schiebepassagen wieder runter ins Rheintal.


----------



## beuze1 (3. Juli 2010)

*ganz schön heiß heute Mittag, aber keiner war im Wald unterwegs...

zum Start der Tour de France-heute natürlich im Gelben Trikot..




durch schattige Wälder




und gnadenlose Hitze Auffahrten




*


----------



## Groudon (3. Juli 2010)

Nochmal paar Bilder von mir vom letzten Rennen mit Cube. ^^ Sportograf hat bissl gebraucht. 



 







Genaue Radbilder kommen noch. ^^ Haben grad kein Kamerakabel. xD


----------



## Focusracer (3. Juli 2010)

sind doch gut die picks


----------



## Noklos (3. Juli 2010)

Deutschlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand
deutschlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand

:d


----------



## viper-mountainb (3. Juli 2010)




----------



## Groudon (3. Juli 2010)

noch geplant:

Manitou R7 TPC 2006 (Casting in Rahmenblau)
Syntace Duraflite 630mm
leichteren LRS (~1.5kg)


hat mich heute erst wieder aufs maul gehauen... Schürfwunden an Schulter, Knie, Hüfte und Ellenbogen
-> Rahmen hat EINEN Kratzer am Oberrohr vom Lenker ( keine Beule  ) und ein paar im Klarlack (nicht nennenswert)


----------



## freeride_bogl (3. Juli 2010)

scheiss auf fußball und schland ...

ich war heut wieder biken yeeeah !!!!
nachdem ich mich letzten sonntag verletzt hab, isses heut wieder einigermaßen schmerzfrei gegangen 
(rippenprellung is noch ziemlich krass aber die schulter geht wieder)


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Juli 2010)

Deine handschuhe sind voll schland 
und du lachst noch, also hab dich nicht so! (flanders) du mädchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (3. Juli 2010)

*DEUTSCHLAND! 4:0* 






Obwohl es noch weit über 30°C hat, auf dem Bike ist es am Abend etwas erfrischender, wenn man ein klein wenig Tempo drauf hat. Ab hintunter zum Forst.






Leider ist es jetzt doch etwas dunkel im Wald (meine Cam und ihre Schwierigkeiten damit ). Aber schöne Wege wollen geritten werden .
















Seit gestern ist die Kettenführung dran und sie funktioniert tatsächlich als Dreifach-Kettenführung ziemlich gut . Habs net glauben wollen .






So jetzt gehts runter in den Teufelsgraben .





















Der schräg liegende Baum musste als Stativ/ Stativ-Aufnahme herhalten.






So der Grund ist erreicht. Und auf einmal ist es angenehm kühl. Man kann echt mit einem Schritt eine Temperaturunterschiedslinie spüren. Die Felsen strahlen Kühle ab, sind teilweise auch nass. Richtig angenehm, da will man gar nicht mehr weiter, weil oben hats noch 29°C. 

Aber schon komisch, ich hab immer gedacht, um so näher man dem Teufel kommt, um so wärmer müsste es werden .






So, jetzt gehts wieder heim.






Ach und noch was Neues gabs gestern. Die neuen Flatpedals.






380g das Paar, schön flach und tollen Grip .






Auch dieser heise Tag geht vorbei.






Gute Nacht! 






lg
sepalot


----------



## freeride_bogl (4. Juli 2010)

verdammt nochmal jeder kommt mit den handschuhen daher  das sind rasta handschuhe - rot gelb grün - nix schland .... boa nervt diese ganze kacke 
ich fahr jetz erst wieder mit denen handschuhen wenn der scheiss vorbei is  

@ sepalot, die pedale hatt ich schon, die sin zwar leicht aber die pins brechen mit der zeit raus ...
aber die kefü interessiert mich!!! wie heisst die, wie gut funktioniert sie, wie schwer is sie und was kost der spass ??? 

danke


----------



## Juuro (4. Juli 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> So jetzt gehts runter in den Teufelsgraben



Sieht echt geil aus er Teufelsgraben! :-D
Ist das der hier? 
http://maps.google.de/maps?client=s...R_UvTMDcG8yUOP-hkZEL&ved=0CBsQ8gEwAA&t=h&z=14

(Hab einfach nur nach "Teufelsgraben Bayreuth" gesucht...)


----------



## sepalot (4. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen! The sun is shining ...

@bogl

Das mit den Pedalen wird sich noch zeigen. Bin gespannt. Wenn die Pins ausbrechen: Neue reinschrauben . Na mal sehen, wie se sich bei mir anstellen.

Die Kettenführung ist die Enduro von Shaman Racing:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=10306&type=search

Wie schwer se ist, hab ich nicht gewogen. Vom Handgefühl nicht die Leichteste, aber die gibts noch in Carbon-Ausführung. Wollt se aber mal ausprobieren, da sie für Dreifach-Kurbeln geeignet ist. Hab se gestern paar Meter ausprobiert und wahr echt überrascht, dass se bisher so gut funktioniert. Hab nicht ganz dran gelaubt. Aber die richtigen harten Einsätze bekommt se erst, dann kann man mehr aussagen.

@Juuro

Da ist Google manchmal nicht sehr genau oder richtig. Das was du gefunden hast, ist eigenlich "Teufelsbrücke" mit Teufelsgraben, wobei der Graben hmmmmmm. Der eigentliche Teufelsgraben ist weiter westlich im Eckersdorfer/ Donndorfer Forst nahe Oberwaiz:






So, das ist die Teufelsbrücke die Google "kennt". Es ist ein Sandsteinportal, das aus einem Stück besteht.






Und hier mal von der anderen Seite:
http://panoramaleben.de/index1.php?...egion=Bayreuth&player=auto&version=SPIVPlayer

lg
sepalot


----------



## wiesi991 (4. Juli 2010)

@ sepalot: die trails sind echt beneidenswert


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Juli 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> *DEUTSCHLAND! 4:0*




Yeah


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Juli 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Tja, der Mitfahrer hatte nun mal kein Cube...


Dafür ein Fully  Schöne Bilder!



freeride_bogl schrieb:


> verdammt nochmal jeder kommt mit den handschuhen daher ...ich fahr jetz erst wieder mit denen wenn der scheiss vorbei is


Aber auch dann erinnert mich Dein Bild an Jogi Löw...der sich gerade über den 4:0 Sieg freut - könnte an der Frisur liegen  ....abduck und versteck



beuze1 schrieb:


> *ganz schön heiß heute Mittag*


Wir sollten vielleicht im nächsten Jahr nur noch halb so lange vor den vielen Kapellen um warmes Wetter betteln..... War wohl doch zuviel des Guten 

Sehr, sehr feine Berichte & Bilder.....da erblasst man als Stadtkind ein wenig vor Neid! Ab Morgen geht es 2-3 Tage ins Berliner Umland...mal raus hier...vielleicht reicht es wenigstens für die Müggelberge 
Bis dahin nur (wieder) ein "legales" Grafitty- Foto, aus dem Insel-Biergarten....mehr ist zzt. nicht drin....


----------



## mg91 (4. Juli 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> Ach und noch was Neues gabs gestern. Die neuen Flatpedals.



Von welchem Hersteller sind denn diese Pedale bzw. wo kann man sich die bestellen? 

scheinen fast identisch mit diesen hier zu sein: 

klick


----------



## Ryo (4. Juli 2010)

So hatte mal wieder nen Fotografen dabei   Herrliches Bikewetter gestern  Hier vor der Reiterleskapelle unterhalb des Kalten Feldes.
Jetzt auch wieder mit Gobi Sattel- auch wenns der 20J BIKE ist...^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (4. Juli 2010)

Die Pedale sind von XLC, wies draufsteht. Eigenmarke von Hai, glaub ich.


----------



## barbarissima (4. Juli 2010)

Ryo schrieb:


> So hatte mal wieder nen Fotografen dabei  Herrliches Bikewetter gestern Hier vor der Reiterleskapelle unterhalb des Kalten Feldes.
> ...


 
Bist du den Wanderweg zum Kalten Feld hoch? Das wäre mir gestern entschieden zu warm gewesen


----------



## Howardt (4. Juli 2010)

mg91 schrieb:


> Von welchem Hersteller sind denn diese Pedale bzw. wo kann man sich die bestellen?
> 
> scheinen fast identisch mit diesen hier zu sein:
> 
> klick



This: http://www.profirad.de/pmm09-bmxfreeride-pedale-p-16631.html?language=de

Find die btw. auch total toll. Hab sie auch dran und bin in jeder Hinsicht zufrieden. Pins sind schraubbar daher selbst wenn einer bricht... wayne!?


----------



## Ryo (4. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bist du den Wanderweg zum Kalten Feld hoch? Das wäre mir gestern entschieden zu warm gewesen



Du meinst den Trail+ Schotterrinne? Nene, wir kamen vom Franz Keller Haus und sind dort runtergebrettert -kurzes Foto- dann zum Stuifen weiter. Hochfahren wäre bei den Temperaturen ja Suizid


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juli 2010)

..gestern bei 37 grad im schatten neue trails erkundet - war das eine affenhitze .... aber schöööön ! lg , kati  p.s. man verzeihe mir auf dem einzelbild die fremdmarke - hihi - auf dem 3er  bild ist immerhin 1 cube .. schönen  sonntag noch !!!


----------



## S P (4. Juli 2010)

Mit dicken Schlappen . Hätte nie gedacht, das der Unterschied sooooo groß ist (von 559x19 mit 2.25'' zu 559x23 mit 2.4''@ 1,4Bar) 

Details siehe Album.

Übrigens...falls es jemanden interessiert,.. das Gewicht der original LRS (Alexrims EN24/unbekannte Speichen/XT Naben) ist:

VR: 945g
HR: 1130g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (4. Juli 2010)

Bilder von vor 2 Stunden ausm Erlangener/Nürnberger Hinterland .. 





Sendemast Eschenau Hintergrund Eschenau und Eckenhaid ..





keine gute Qualität . . dennoch mitten im Reichswald, zwei Trails und ein Bach später:





Mitten im Wald war noch n Fels als Sprungschanze .. war aber recht steil .. hab mich nicht getraut  ..


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben heute den Feldberg (Taunus) unsicher gemacht.

Erstmal war natürlich das erklimmen des "Gipfels" notwendig. 




Geschafft ... 881 m üNN.




Jetzt kann der Trailspaß beginnen. Erstmal den Sattel ein wenig runter ...




... und die neuen Pedale ausgerichtet (die eigentlich mir gehören, aber jetzt durch meine Frau "getestet" werden).




So, ab geht die Post ...








... Richtung Fuchstanz.








Zum Teil sind die Wege schon (zumindest für uns) anspruchsvoll zu fahren. Aber mit der richtigen Portion Mut und Vorsicht konnten wir alles gut und mit ner Menge Spaß fahren.





Was ein tolles Fahrrevier . Jetzt aber nach Hause .... die beiden Cubes haben wieder gute Dienste geleistet .





Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## easyraider (4. Juli 2010)

da habt ihr alle ja mal wieder richtig schöne bilder geuppt...

war heute 5 stunden unterwegs bei entspannten 27° und da war auch kurz zeit für ein paar bilder!


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juli 2010)

@sirrah : ..ihr müsst unbedingt am fuchtanz mal die käsespätzle  pfanne probieren - weltbestens !!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Juli 2010)

Hab ich eigtl. s leichte radl schon mal in "artgerechter action" hier drin gehabt? ich glaube nicht...







wer sieht das schönste rad aufm bild?





s erste mal nen gscheiden foo bei sows dabeigehabt


----------



## Mithras (4. Juli 2010)

Schönes Flugbild .D


----------



## Caspar76 (4. Juli 2010)

3... 2... 1... meins!!!
ich liebe ebay 





















Gruss
Caspar


----------



## Cortina (4. Juli 2010)

Hi miteinander,

Wetter hat gehalten, seh aus wie ein Grillhendl 

Alle Bilder aus dem Umfeld von Cortina. 

Ganz viele BBB (Bärbels Berg Bilder)

Resüme des WE: 108 km, 2600hm, trotz 30er Schutzfaktor total verbrannt, zwei eingesaute Cubes und VERDAMMT VIEL GESEHEN 

















































@Caspar

Schöööööööööööönes Bike


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juli 2010)

sehr schöne stereos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatz (5. Juli 2010)

@cortina:
wo istn das viertletzte bild (mit den kehren)? pederue?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (5. Juli 2010)

*@cortina*
Die Bilder sind klasse  
Bist du die Serpentinen auf dem neunten Bild rauf oder runter gefahren?


----------



## fatz (5. Juli 2010)

wenn's da ist wo ich meine, waere runter die deutlich empfehlenswertere variante. rauf ist
da nicht viel mit fahren...


----------



## Mike8 (5. Juli 2010)

Caspar76 schrieb:


> 3... 2... 1... meins!!!
> ich liebe ebay
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Caspar,

was sind das für Pedalen an Deinem Stereo? 

VG,
Mike


----------



## Cortina (5. Juli 2010)

@fatz, Bärbel:

Jepp da gehts zum Pederü runter, raufzu ist selbst im SM Modus kaum möglich und runterzu gibt es immer wieder schöne Trails die die Kehren schneiden.
Wir sind die Runde gestern gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren.
Einziges Problem war die Mittagshitze bei der Du dann vom Perderü zum Limojoch hoch musst und da gibts kein Schatten - meine bessere Hälfte meinte das Bild wie wir an der Faneshütte in den Seilen hingen darf ich nicht zeigen wir waren einfach nur ferttisch 

Übrigens, nicht auf der Faneshütte speisen und trinken (extrem unhöflich dort!!!) sondern durchhalten übers Limojoch zur Gr. Fanesalm, dort ist es richtig schön.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (5. Juli 2010)

bin die runde letztes jahr auch in der richtung, aber von der pederue aus gefahren. da pfeifst
du dann halt zur sennes rauf. das gibt sich nicht viel.


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juli 2010)

ei , wo sind denn alle ?????????


----------



## regenrohr (5. Juli 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


>



Getreu dem Motto von Greg Watts: "If you are not dirty or bleeding, then you are not trying hard enough!"



und Hut ab vor den ganzen Leuten hier die mit kurzer Hose fahren, gestern das erste und letzte Mal für dieses Jahr mit kurzer gefahren, ab jetzt nur noch lang, egal wie warm / kalt es ist


----------



## Beorn (5. Juli 2010)

Was ist Dir passiert? Kurze Hosen reichen vollkommen, gibt weniger Fasermaterial in der Schürfwunde.


----------



## mi2 (5. Juli 2010)

meins von heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juli 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> und Hut ab vor den ganzen Leuten hier die mit kurzer Hose fahren, gestern das erste und letzte Mal für dieses Jahr mit kurzer gefahren, ab jetzt nur noch lang, egal wie warm / kalt es ist



HHilf mir mal...ich verstehs noch net sooo ganz ?!


----------



## regenrohr (5. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> HHilf mir mal...ich verstehs noch net sooo ganz ?!



hatte gestern den Drang verspührt bei milden 32° auch mal kurzbeinig zu radl'n (sonst nur lang), die Mücken sind ja das kleinste Problem, aber die Steine / Stöcke / Pflanzen / etc. die beim querfeldein fahren rumfliegen / streifen, empfinde ich doch als sehr unangenehm, darum mein "Hut ab...", oder diejenigen fahren mit Schutzblechen

zu den Fasern in der Wunde, mit der Hose mit der ich normal fahre, habe ich schon mehrmals im Dreck gelegen, das T-Shirt war jedesmal hinüber aber die Hose hält ohne Probleme


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juli 2010)

...oder mit protektoren und auf trails? (querfeldein, also da wo eigtl. nur der wald ist und definitiv kein weg (nichtmal 10cm) geht find ich aus respekt der natur und dem rest gegen über eh mal gar nicht!)


----------



## Beorn (5. Juli 2010)

Ich find, wenns beim Wiesenweg oder sonstigem Grünzeug juckt hilft Fahrtwind oder der Sprung in einen Bach.

In langen Hosen krieg ich Hitzschlag.


----------



## Edmonton (5. Juli 2010)

@Sirrah73
Die Bilder vom Feldberg (Taunus) gefallen mir. 
Der Feldberg wird demnächst auch unsicher gemacht.


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juli 2010)

...dann aber lieber stiche und pflanzen etc. kontakte , als bei 37 grad im schatten mit langer hose .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (6. Juli 2010)

lange hose


----------



## Tresen (6. Juli 2010)

Bei einer 38° Tour muss man sich hin u wieder ins Gras legen... da hab ich gleich mal Fotos gemacht


----------



## Bocacanosa (6. Juli 2010)

Tresen schrieb:


> Bei einer 38° Tour muss man sich hin u wieder ins Gras legen... da hab ich gleich mal Fotos gemacht



Schick!

Wo kommst Du her, dass Du nen Strebenschutz vom VeloPoint hast?!? Mein Bike ist auch von da.


----------



## Chiccoli (6. Juli 2010)

Bei uns ist die Luft sowas von ozonverseucht dass es mich ab 34 Grad vom Rad haut. Früher war ich da weniger empfindlich 

*Cube Stereo*


----------



## Survivor_Foerb (6. Juli 2010)

bei mir wurde es erstmal ein hardtail... ist mein erstes mountainbike und bin durch meine tätigkeit als azubi auch recht eingeschränkt was das budget angeht  ... ist 2 tage alt.. und hat jungfräuliche 60 km runter... ich liebe es jetzt schon =) auf einen langen sommer !!!


----------



## barbarissima (6. Juli 2010)

Besser kann man sein Azubibudget nicht anlegen


----------



## dusi__ (6. Juli 2010)

perfekt angelegt! 
sehr schön! viel spaß damit


----------



## Cube75 (6. Juli 2010)

In Runkel (im Hintergrund die Lahn und die Burg), am Schifffahrtstunnel in Weilburg und am Schloß Weilburg


----------



## S1las (6. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...oder mit protektoren und auf trails? (querfeldein, also da wo eigtl. nur der wald ist und definitiv kein weg (nichtmal 10cm) geht find ich aus respekt der natur und dem rest gegen über eh mal gar nicht!)


Glaub mir im Sommer werden Trails schnell zum Wald. Der Wald (inkl. Gras und jegliches andere Unkraut) wächst nicht brav um den Trail . Und Protektoren helfen da auch nicht viel, da die meistens nur bis knapp unterhalb des Knies aufhoeren (alles andere kommt ja auch einem Ersatz für eine langen Hose gleich - schwitzen tut man in beidem  )

Und meine Beinen sehen aus wie ein Tretminenfeld. Gras hin oder her, aber diese Mücken sind diesen Sommer echt eine Pest


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Juli 2010)

Cube75 schrieb:


> In Runkel (im Hintergrund die Lahn und die Burg), am Schifffahrtstunnel in Weilburg und am Schloß Weilburg



Da ist es echt schön  Schöne Bilder. Mit dem Radl waren wir noch nicht dort, aber wohl mit dem Auto ein paar mal. Lohnt sich.

@Survivor_Foerb: Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Juli 2010)

Ehrlich? Der Wald wächst keine Kurven um den Weg?  ...Warum sagt ihr mir das erst jetzt? (achtung! kann spuren von fatz enthalten!)



Achwas....das mit den wegen geht find ich schon..oder das gestrüpp ist zu mir zähmer als zu anderen


----------



## Cube75 (6. Juli 2010)

@ Sirrah73: Ich warte ja nur mal darauf, das man sich bin Limburg über den Weg fährt!
Ihr kommt ja aus meiner Ecke...


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juli 2010)

am samstag hat sich mir doch eine brennessel direkt in den weg gestellt - nach langem kampf gab sie sich geschlagen und ich konnte als sieger, triumphierend meinen weg fortsetzen ....kicher ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Juli 2010)

moment: Aber niicht mit kurzer Hose, oder?!


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juli 2010)

.........


----------



## wildkater (6. Juli 2010)

Brennesseln sind pillepalle - irgendein giftiges Gewächs hat mich letzte Woche am Hals erwischt, schaut nach über 1 Wo immer  noch aus wie ein Knutschfleck.
Im Büro lachen alle, wenn ich behaupte das kommt vom biken


----------



## Mithras (6. Juli 2010)

hab fast jedes mal Brennesselkontakt  .. und irgend ein Viech hat mich ins Bein gestochen.. war voll das Ei ..


----------



## Cortina (7. Juli 2010)

@Survivor_Foerb: Schöne Farbkombi, das rot/weiss/silber 
@Cube75: Schönes Bike vor schönem Hintergrund

@Rest: Brennessel und Gestrüpp das ist doch gar nichts, alles Weicheier, mir hat letzte Woche als ich im Gras lag 'ne Ameise ins Bein gebissen, das tut weh !!!!!!

Grüsse
Guido


----------



## fatz (7. Juli 2010)

also 
1. wuerdet ihr gescheite trails fahren gingen eure knieprotektoren auch uebers schienbein
und an eine lange hose wuerdet ihr nicht mal denken.
2. wuerdet ihr "richtige" trails fahren, gaeb's auch keinen aerger mit dem gruenzeugs sondern
eher mit steinen.
und wie der andi schon sagt: kann spuren von.... 

und jetzt bitte wieder bilder. von mir aus auch von ameisen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusracer (7. Juli 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> meins von heute



Gibt es das öfters in deutschland? 
Oder nur einmal? 

Es gibt ja schlisslich auch tubeless


----------



## Beorn (7. Juli 2010)

Ich kenn ein paar Läden, da hängt das davor, in Bad Wildbad, Tübingen und Ludwigsburg wüsst ich relativ spontan wo. Die sind dort alle von Conti gesponsert und entsprechend designed und gefüllt.


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juli 2010)

.... von wegen gestochen - wurde am we auch von was am fuss gestochen - war erst dick und tat weh , jetzt ist es ein roter fleck - ähnlich der knutschfleck beschreibung und die schwellung is weg . aber die rötung geht nicht weg .... normale mücken geh´n in ordnung , nesseln und dornen auch - dreck jeglicher couleur sowieso - aber wenn unbekannte viecher mich beissen und ihr gift in mich spritzen , da hört der spass auf- drecksvieh !!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Juli 2010)

mittlerweile gibt es in unserer Gegend Stechmücken (so bunte, eine Mischung aus Mücke und Wespe) wenn die stechen treten solche Symptome auf wie du beschrieben hast.
Im Moment sind bei uns die Bremsen extrem.


----------



## wildkater (7. Juli 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Im Moment sind bei uns die Bremsen extrem.


Bei mir nicht, Ich glaub ich muss die Beläge mal wechseln.


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juli 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Rest: Brennessel und Gestrüpp das ist doch gar nichts, alles Weicheier, mir hat letzte Woche als ich im Gras lag 'ne Ameise ins Bein gebissen, das tut weh !!!!!!
> 
> Grüsse
> Guido


 
Die Ameise hat dich nicht gebissen, sondern angepinkelt   Aber egal, tut trotzdem scheußlich weh 

*@Focusracer*
So einen Schlauchomat gibt es hier auch  Das Problem ist nur, dass ich immer dann einen Platten habe, wenn ich ganz woanders rumgurke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (7. Juli 2010)

Von Sirrah angespornt, war ich heute auch mal wieder auf dem Felberg.
Herrliches Wetter, und trotz Ferienzeit nicht viel los, perfekt!

Aufstieg:



Das nächste mal dreh' ich auch wieder 

Kurz vor dem Gipfel:




Blick in den Taunus:




Geschafft:




Von der Abfahrt gibts keine Bilder, da ich alleine war und nich so oft anhalten wollte. Hat doch zu viel Spaß geamcht 
Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Cortina (7. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die Ameise hat dich nicht gebissen, sondern angepinkelt   Aber egal, tut trotzdem scheußlich weh



Uffff, Du meinst das war gar kein Blut sondern........


----------



## Cortina (7. Juli 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Von Sirrah angespornt, war ich heute auch mal wieder auf dem Felberg.
> Herrliches Wetter, und trotz Ferienzeit nicht viel los, perfekt!



Wir haben 14.06 und Du warst heute schon auf dem Feldberg....Was bist Du? Schüler, arbeitslos, krank oder in Ferien  und vor allem warum bist Du bei so einem Wetter um die Zeit schon zurück?????

HILFE holt mich jemand aus dem Büro hier raus....

Grüße
Guido


----------



## idworker (7. Juli 2010)

Der countdown läuft das Bike steht quasi vor dem Büro und demnächst bin ich dann mal weg. Das Wetter ist göttlich und die trails warten, mal schauen ob ich zuhause bin bis die Deutsche Elf einläuft.....

Grüße vom Bodensee


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juli 2010)

@cortina : ...ich war heute mittag auch schön biken ... es gibt genug  leute , die nur halbtags arbeiten - eine dreiviertel stelle haben , studieren , grade gar keine arbeit haben- und deshalb viiieeel zeit zum bewegen ihres rades haben


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juli 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Uffff, Du meinst das war gar kein Blut sondern........


 
Genau....Ameisenpipi 


*klugscheißmodusan* Die Ameise besitzt nämlich ein Stielchenglied, dass ihr starke Bewegungen des Hinterleibes ermöglicht. Dieser kann zum gezielten Verspritzen von Wehrsekreten nach unten gebogen werden *klugscheißmodusaus*


----------



## Cortina (7. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Genau....Ameisenpipi
> 
> 
> *klugscheißmodusan* Die Ameise besitzt nämlich ein Stielchenglied, dass ihr starke Bewegungen des Hinterleibes ermöglicht. Dieser kann zum gezielten Verspritzen von Wehrsekreten nach unten gebogen werden *klugscheißmodusaus*



Ameisenpipi...



Mir fallen jetzt so einige Sachen ein die ich jetzt gerne dazu schreiben möchte aber ich denke es ist besser wir brechen das jetzt hier ab sonst artet das noch zu sehr aus  es heißt hier ja schließlich zeigt her eure Cubes und nicht ....
Einigen wir uns darauf, dass egal was es war, einfach nur wehgetan hat, OK.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Genau....Ameisenpipi
> 
> 
> *klugscheißmodusan* Die Ameise besitzt nämlich ein Stielchenglied, dass ihr starke Bewegungen des Hinterleibes ermöglicht. Dieser kann zum gezielten Verspritzen von Wehrsekreten nach unten gebogen werden *klugscheißmodusaus*


*Was heißt hier Pipi, mich wollte heute eine mit dem Stock erschlagen.*





*So jetzt ist aber gut, hier noch eins von Heute.*


----------



## Focusracer (7. Juli 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Was heißt hier Pipi, mich wollte heute eine mit dem Stock erschlagen.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist das für ein laufsatz?
(da ich neue laufräder brauche  )


----------



## Kurbelfresser (7. Juli 2010)

@Focus Racer, das dürften die Fulcrum Red Metal 1 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusracer (7. Juli 2010)

danke


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juli 2010)

@focusracer : ...warum zitierst du erst nochm al mit allen grossen bildern , um eine  so einfache frage zu stellen ?????


----------



## beuze1 (7. Juli 2010)

*bitte mehr Bilder..*


----------



## Baxter75 (8. Juli 2010)

das war letztes Jahr 




dieses Jahr mit nem RR,weil mit dem MTB kann es ja jeder


----------



## FWck (8. Juli 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wir haben 14.06 und Du warst heute schon auf dem Feldberg....Was bist Du? Schüler, arbeitslos, krank oder in Ferien  und vor allem warum bist Du bei so einem Wetter um die Zeit schon zurück?????
> 
> HILFE holt mich jemand aus dem Büro hier raus....
> 
> ...


 
Schüler und in den Ferien stimmt  Hier in Hessen sind seit Freitag Ferien, von daher können wir das Wetter voll genießen 

Und zurück war ich schon, weil ich seit 8 auf dem Rad gesessen habe und anschließend eine Party rund um das Deutschlandspiel gewartet hat...wär ich mal besser länger biken gewesen


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juli 2010)

Hab seit gestern mal leih/testweiße nen leichten LRS drinne  - ausserdem sind tacvchon, hörnchen und FlaHa montiert. Gesamtgewicht mit allem was dran is (tacho, etc.) aktuell bei 9,6 kg






ZTR Olympics mit American Classic naben


----------



## Focusracer (8. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @focusracer : ...warum zitierst du erst nochm al mit allen grossen bildern , um eine  so einfache frage zu stellen ?????


Damit der thead voller wird


----------



## Cortina (8. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hab seit gestern mal leih/testweiße nen leichten LRS drinne  - ausserdem sind tacvchon, hörnchen und FlaHa montiert. Gesamtgewicht mit allem was dran is (tacho, etc.) aktuell bei 9,6 kg



Der ins Oberrohr integrierte Sattelstützenspanner ist einfach nur GEIL 

 schönes Bike!!!

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juli 2010)

*@Andi*
Was für ein Federchen  Ist bestimmt ein gutes Gefühl, wenn du von deinem Stereo auf das Reaction umsteigst  Muss so ähnlich sein wie fliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juli 2010)

ja , ist ein heisses gerät !!!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Juli 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Pipi, mich wollte heute eine mit dem Stock erschlagen.


 Der war gut  


beuze1 schrieb:


> bitte mehr Bilder...


Gerne doch - unser Urlaub neigt sich leider dem Ende - die Tour 
im Berliner Umland war da noch mal ein ganz guter "Abschluß".
Vor dem Start zur Tour....irgendwo in Woltersdorf (bei Erkner)



Als erstes wollte meine Frau endlich mal mit zur hier im Forum auch bekannten Froschbrücke (eigener Thread) bei Erkner/Grünheide.
Die kleinen Kerle dort persönlich kennen lernen.... 
Also ab über "Woltersdorf Schleuse" am Wasser entlang & durch die Wälder ..... bis zur besagten Brücke.



Von dort (Erkner) ging es grob Richtung Rahnsdorf - an der Tankstelle im Ort links runter zur Fähre... 



Der "Ruderkahn"  setzte uns dann samt Bikes auch für geringes Entgeld über den Kanal... 



So erreichten wir das den "Müggel-Bergen" zugewandte Ufer vom Berliner Müggelsee.



Diesem folgend konnten wir uns einen Abstecher in Richtung Müggelberge nicht verkneifen... 



Hier fanden wir auch schon bald die nächste "Fähre"  



Nachdem wir uns dort etwas ausgetobt hatten - wurde der Müggelsee weiter umrundet, um dann trockenen Fußes durch die Spree zu laufen. Möglich macht das der 1926 gebaute / versenkte "Spreetunnel" in Berlin-Friedrichshagen (heute zu Köpenick gehörend).



Auf der anderen See-Seite ging es nun weiter Richtung S-Bahnhof Rahnsdorf, die Müggelberge - über den See gesehen- noch im Blick. 
Von dort weiter, fast parallel zur "Wolterdorfer Straßenbahn", schön schattig durch den Wald....



Da landet man nach einer Weile auch schon in Afrika...



Naja, zumindest in der "Berliner Straße" von Woltersdorf...wo ein "Italiener" unseren Hunger und Durst nach der Fahrt recht lecker & preiswert zu nichte machte....
dann noch etwas Wäsche / Pflege für´s Material 



Nach dem abendlichen Grillen kam auch schon die verdiente Nachtruhe...in der Garage....



Alles in Allem war es eine ganz nette Tour durch die Brandenburgische & Berliner Natur. Ich denke ohne den getätigten Abstecher in die Müggelberge wären es so 35-40 km gewesen.
@ Andi 3001 = 9,6 kg  boah....da wiegt ja meine volle Trinkflasche schon fast mehr  Wahsinn......


----------



## Ryo (8. Juli 2010)

Boah ich brauch mal wieder nen Fotografen der mit mir radelt, mein stehendes Bike hat langsam keinen Reiz mehr  Bärbel du musst endlich mal wieder nen Abstecher hierher machen!

schnelle Notlösung:




nach nem fiesen Antieg erstmal Pause im Schatten




und direkt im Anschluss ein superleckerer Trail nach Nassach 
Leider ist das zweite Bild etwas verwackelt


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juli 2010)

@spuri : ..geile grüne trinkflasche - wo gibts die ????


----------



## regenrohr (8. Juli 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


>



Ein Bett in der Garage? Das Faltbett (im Hintergrund kann ich ja verstehen) und dann auch noch Teppich...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Juli 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Ein Bett in der Garage? Das Faltbett (im Hintergrund kann ich ja verstehen) und dann auch noch Teppich...


Manche Sachen sind eben nicht einfach zu verstehen 
Die Garage wird als solche seit ca. 15 Jahren nicht mehr genutzt....dafür ist sie vom Besitzer eben nach und nach zur 
Party-bzw. (Ersatz)Schlafgelegenheit umgestaltet worden... 

@Kati - zur Zeit leider scheinbar gar nicht mehr bzw. nicht mehr da, wo ich sie noch vor kurzem erworben hatte....(fahrrad.de)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Andi*
> Was für ein Federchen  Ist bestimmt ein gutes Gefühl, wenn du von deinem Stereo auf das Reaction umsteigst  Muss so ähnlich sein wie fliegen



ist nicht WIE fliegen, das IST fliegen  Am beachtlichsten find ichs aber wirklich auf den trails! vorallem so am hang entlang, bissle wellig, mit tendenz bbergab. da merkst du richtig wie leichts rollt und wies nach vorne schiebt..der hammer


----------



## fatz (8. Juli 2010)

ja und wenn dann doch mal richtig abhebst, haettest du schlagartig gern wieder den 
brocken mit den fetten reifen. 

hab heut nach der arbeit auch noch n paar trails geschrubbt und mich dermassen mit
lehm und kuhdreck eingesaut. es war eine mordsgaudi.


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juli 2010)

*@Ryo*
Es war schon immer mein Traum im Welzheimer Wald alle 500m vom Rad zu springen, um einen wilden Stereobiker abzulichten 

*@spuri*
Die Garage hat was  Die strahlt so eine leicht chaotische Gemütlichkeit aus 

*@fatz*
was´n Glück, dass wir dich hinterher nicht riechen mussten


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ja und wenn dann doch mal richtig abhebst, haettest du schlagartig gern wieder den
> brocken mit den fetten reifen.
> 
> hab heut nach der arbeit auch noch n paar trails geschrubbt und mich dermassen mit
> lehm und kuhdreck eingesaut. es war eine mordsgaudi.





Ach den wünsch ich mir eh oft genug...aber man muss pro hardtail sagen, dass es auch die steinigsten und verblocktesten dinger bergab mit geschick und hin und her setzten guuut meistert! und auf moderaten trails machts richtig spaß. in kurven, steilen, steinigen, sprughaften, usw...ja...das stereo braucht ujaa uch noch seine daseinsberechtigung, oder?! Und die pannensicherheit sehn ich mir auch oft herbei!


----------



## Ryo (8. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Ryo*
> Es war schon immer mein Traum im Welzheimer Wald alle 500m vom Rad zu springen, um einen wilden Stereobiker abzulichten



Wir können uns auch alle 500m abwechseln   Trailmotive gibts in Welzheim genug


----------



## Cortina (8. Juli 2010)

Ryo schrieb:


> Wir können uns auch alle 500m abwechseln   Trailmotive gibts in Welzheim genug



Cool  wenn noch Plätze frei sind melde ich mich hiermit auch an, dann lohnt sich das für Bärbel wenigstens zwei Stereos abzulichten  und zu zweit können wir Bärbels AMS 125 auch besser über die Hindernisse heben 

Zur Belohnung gibts ne Einladung zum Abendessen  

Guido


----------



## Berliner89 (9. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein 2 Tage junges Fritzz Rx, bin super zufrieden bisher!

Das Fritzz fährt sich richtig Sahnig im Gelände es macht einfach Spaß!

Zur zeit bewege ich es noch in Österreich in Kärten am Weissensee da ich  hier arbeite.

Was jetzt schon geplant ist: ein Muddy Board und Lackschutzfolie für  sämtliche stellen.

In den Kommenden wochen wird es in Berlin bewegt!

Sorry für die schlechte Qualität, ich habe keine gute Digicam sondern  nur mein handy.

Gruß


----------



## Organspänder (9. Juli 2010)

Diesem folgend konnten wir uns einen Abstecher in Richtung Müggelberge nicht verkneifen... 

@Spurhalter 

meine Heimat


----------



## barbarissima (9. Juli 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Cool  wenn noch Plätze frei sind melde ich mich hiermit auch an, dann lohnt sich das für Bärbel wenigstens zwei Stereos abzulichten  und zu zweit können wir Bärbels AMS 125 auch besser über die Hindernisse heben
> 
> Zur Belohnung gibts ne Einladung zum Abendessen
> 
> Guido


 
Ja genau, mein AMS ist ein echter Panzer  Da braucht es schon zwei gestandene Männer um das Teil anzuheben


----------



## linkespurfahrer (9. Juli 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Diesem folgend konnten wir uns einen Abstecher in Richtung Müggelberge nicht verkneifen...
> 
> @Spurhalter
> 
> meine Heimat



Als ich noch in Königswusterhausen gewohnt habe gings fast jedes WE dahin. Wenn man da ein wenig sucht, findet man schöne Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (9. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> was´n Glück, dass wir dich hinterher nicht riechen mussten





so schlimm war's gar nicht. das meiste war lehm 

und wenn man eine normale radlhose unter der short anhat, kann man auch 
ganz einfach die dreckklamotten ausziehen, bevor man seinem kollegen den
fast neuen bulli einsaut.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Juli 2010)

Ryo schrieb:


> Boah ich brauch mal wieder nen Fotografen der mit mir radelt....


Klappt im Alltag bei den Meisten denke ich auch selten... - da ist so ein Urlaub eine klasse Gelegenheit, aber keine Panik, auch Bikes pur haben ihren Reiz bestimmt noch lange nicht verloren 



Organspänder schrieb:


> @Spurhalter meine Heimat


Glückwunsch - ist wirklich klasse dort....für ein MTB außerhalb der Alpenregion  - bestimmt schön, wenn man da öfter mal hin kann ... *mit etwas Neid - langsam an die heutige Tour im Flachland denkend - die Radhose anzieh*

@bärbel - chaotische Gemütlichkeit  - Volltreffer


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> so schlimm war's gar nicht. das meiste war lehm
> 
> und wenn man eine normale radlhose unter der short anhat, kann man auch
> ganz einfach die dreckklamotten ausziehen, bevor man seinem kollegen den
> fast neuen bulli einsaut.



Wie du sitzt nackig im Bulli?
zwischendurch noch ein Bildchen.


----------



## fatz (9. Juli 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wie du sitzt nackig im Bulli?


eben ned. nur mit der radlhose. wer lesen kann....

jaja, weiss schon steilvorlage 

auserdem fahr ich normal eh land-rover


----------



## kube (9. Juli 2010)

@Berliner89 echt schönes Fritzz, wollte mir das auch erst holen aber habe mich dann für ein Votec V.SX entschieden und jetzt darf ich hier keine Bilder mehr posten snief.... aber denmächst folgen wieder Bilder weil ich meinem Sohn mein Cube vermacht habe und wir bald nach Oberstdorf fahren und ne MTB Tour machen.


----------



## mi2 (9. Juli 2010)

man achte auf das schild . fand dich sehr lustig


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> eben ned. nur mit der radlhose. wer lesen kann....
> 
> jaja, weiss schon steilvorlage
> 
> auserdem fahr ich normal eh land-rover



dein landi is aber eh der hammer 
Hosentechnisch sind wir uns einig


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> auserdem fahr ich normal eh land-rover


Ja, düs Bild davon hier im Thread war auch schick!

Es ist wieder passiert....nachdem ich das letzte mal im Alter von ungefähr 8 Jahren richtig über den Lenker abhob.....durfte ich das heute nun auch wieder. Damals auf dem Weg vom Bäcker schlug das im Beutel am Lenker befindliche Brot dezent beim leichten Wiegetritt ins Vorderrad ein  heute war es einfach nur eine sehr, sehr hohe Bordsteinkante, eine etwas zu bissige Vorderradbremse...& ein träumender Reiter  Anfängerfehler - Peinlich, peinlich im Flachland, vor einer Studentenkneipe.... Und so was nennt sich dann auch noch "Spurhalter"  
Die Stadt ist eben sehr gefährlich Pflaster - MTB- Treiber der Erde....hört daher meine Botschaft: "Meidet die Städte und geht lieber ins freie Gelände!" 
Obwohl 34 Jahre "ich-gehe-über-den-Lenker- frei" sind doch schon ganz o.k. 
Dann wäre es das nächste mal im zarten Alter von 76 
Die Lenkerhörnchen sind nun recht unschön an zu sehen - sonst hat "Der Schwarze" alles mit dem Sattel und dem rotem Reflektor am Rahmen aufgefangen....kein bleibender Schaden also bei Mensch und Maschine 



Vorher ging es aber noch schön an der Oder entlang nachsehen, was wieder geht...das Hochwasser hat offensichtlich viel Grün hinterlassen, ist alles etwas verwuchert....



Lustig ist der sichtbare "Grenzbereich" braun/grün der Wiesen entlang des ehemaligen Wasserstandes.



Bei dem Wetter wollte ich dann noch etwas Erfrischendes zeigen.....
Aber was will man machen, wenn kein See zur Hand ist 



Na besser als gar nix  -


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2010)

Poste doch mal ein Pic vom Landi  habe lange ueberlegt, mich dann aber dagegen ausgesprochen und mir eine Softversion davon gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Poste doch mal ein Pic vom Landi


 
Da war der besagte Landi schon einmal zu sehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6992181&postcount=2260

Hoffe vorerst geholfen zu haben


----------



## fatz (9. Juli 2010)

voila:




nicht blos arschlings


----------



## barbarissima (9. Juli 2010)

*@spuri*
das ist natürlich extrem unangenehm. Hoffe, die Kratzer sind der einzige Schaden, den du davon getragen hast  Aber alle 34 Jahre ein Sturz, das geht ja so gerade noch  Ich gehe, seit ich mountainbike, regelmäßig einmal im Jahr über den Lenker  obwohl ich nie so unvernünftige Sachen, wie in der Stadt biken, mache


----------



## barbarissima (9. Juli 2010)

*@fatz*
Ist ja ne coole Karre  Wie viel Bikes samt Biker kriegst du denn da rein?


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juli 2010)

Die war aber definititv schonmal hier!  Warns nicht 2,3 bequem und 4 wenns sein muss?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> volia: nicht blos arschlings


Sehr schön anzusehen....der Landi...aber heisst Sie nicht Viola? 



barbarissima schrieb:


> *@spuri*
> das ist natürlich extrem unangenehm. Hoffe, die Kratzer sind der einzige Schaden, den du davon getragen hast ........


Scheint so...nur die Rippen scheinen evtl. etwas geprellt, liegt am harten Betonboden der bösen, bösen Stadt  Aber Andere sind viel schlimmer dran....bin nur froh, dass ich am Bike nichts weiter gefunden habe. Die Hörnchen sind ja nicht das Problem 
Und ich wollte nur nach den Öffnungszeiten eines Antiquariates gucken....sonst versuche ich auch die Stadt zu meiden (vom Übel Arbeitsweg mal abgesehen - aber da gibt es keine hinterhältigen Stufen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2010)

Definitiv geile Karre, wenn ich gross bin aufe ich mir auch so etwas  und nicht so eine weichgespülte


----------



## nen (9. Juli 2010)

so heiß heute






dem auch


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Juli 2010)

@berliner : ..würde das schöne bike nicht mit nem muddy dingens verschandeln - dreck is gesund !!!


----------



## Cortina (9. Juli 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Scheint so...nur die Rippen scheinen evtl. etwas geprellt, liegt am harten Betonboden der bösen, bösen Stadt  Aber Andere sind viel schlimmer dran....bin nur froh, dass ich am Bike nichts weiter gefunden habe. Die Hörnchen sind ja nicht das Problem
> Und ich wollte nur nach den Öffnungszeiten eines Antiquariates gucken....sonst versuche ich auch die Stadt zu meiden (vom Übel Arbeitsweg mal abgesehen - aber da gibt es keine hinterhältigen Stufen  )



Gute Besserung, und ich hoffe Du hast nun gelernt, dass man sich mit dem MTB nicht so extreme Sachen macht und in der Stadt rumfährt 
Ich würde erst mal ein paar harmlosere Sachen wie z.B den 601er am Gardasee machen 

@fatz: Cool der Landi mit dem macht die Abfahrt vom Altissimo bestimmt auch Spaß  gib mal laut wenn Du da bist, fahre häufiger am WE rüber. 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## beuze1 (9. Juli 2010)

nen schrieb:


> so heiß heute
> dem auch




*dem...*


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

mich kriegt heute keiner auf's Rad, naja vieleicht später doch. Hier steht die Luft bei 35 °C, eine falsche Bewegung und man kann wieder duschen.

Dafür war ich[ gestern nach dem Bürospaß radeln. Im Wald bei den Trails ging es auch temperaturtechnisch.




Ansonsten Sonne pur. Hinten kann man die Hohe Wurzel (Hügelname) erkennen




Ach, beschauliches Eschenhahn mit Großem Feldberg im Hintergrund.




@Beuze: Wieso, dem ist doch richtig. Dem Steak .

Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Juli 2010)

..mir is auch zu heiss. lieg`lieber im kühlen und schleck`eis . aber morgen solls noch heftiger werden - und am sonnatg 38 ! gr. im schatten -----hmmmm.aber das ganze we ohne biken . nee, geht auch net . schönes wochennde euch allen - und immer schön langsam machen


----------



## fatz (9. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@fatz*
> Ist ja ne coole Karre  Wie viel Bikes samt Biker kriegst du denn da rein?


bikes locker 3 ohne was zerlegen zu muessen. evtl auch 4. biker im moment nur 2, da 
sich der tuev im moment noch weigert mir einen mittelsitz ohne irgendso n e-dings-gutachten 
einzutragen. bei baujahr vor 2007 waer das kein problem....


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juli 2010)

ich hatte recht, was die bikes angeht...grig ich jetzt n eis? war grad auch schöön trails gurken


----------



## fatz (9. Juli 2010)

ein virtuelles...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner89 (9. Juli 2010)

kube schrieb:


> @Berliner89 echt schönes Fritzz, wollte mir das auch erst holen aber habe mich dann für ein Votec V.SX entschieden und jetzt darf ich hier keine Bilder mehr posten snief.... aber denmächst folgen wieder Bilder weil ich meinem Sohn mein Cube vermacht habe und wir bald nach Oberstdorf fahren und ne MTB Tour machen.



Danke finde das Fritzz auch sehr geil ich habe ca. 6 Monate das "richtige" für mich gesucht! Dein Votec sieht auch sehr gut aus!

@ trek 6500

Ich persönlich habe auch nichts gegen Dreck, ich denke nur an den armen Dämpfer!


Ich bin heute mal auf die Naggler Alm gefahren der See liegt auf ca. 930 Meter die Alm ca. 1324 Meter also schon ein gute Stück für mich da ich 2 Jahre nicht gefahren bin!gebraucht habe ich 1 std. 15 min. oben ein kühles blodes+Kaiserschmarn anschliesend 30 min. in einer Sonnenliege Relaxt und dann 7 min. schnelle abfahrt über Schotterwege.
Sehr gut finde ich das man die Gabel absenken kann auf 100mm was für die Bergauffahrt sehr gut ist wie ich finde und Bergab wieder schön auf 160mm 

Gruß an alle Member


----------



## Gildo68 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich war gestern mal am Oder-Havel Kanal unterwegs. Bin zum Teil über den Europa Radweg Prag-Kopenhagen gefahren - sehr schön...

Hier die Lehnitzschleuse...




...die alte Eisenbahnbrücke am Klinkerbecken...




...Mein Bike...




...und die neue Brücke bei Malz. Demnächst kann man hier mit dem Rad über den Kanal und muss nicht die Fähre benutzen.




Gruß aus dem Rhinluch


----------



## kube (9. Juli 2010)

@ Berliner89 mach dir ruhig das Muddyboard dran, besser 20â¬ oder was das Board kostet als ein neuer DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 300 oder 400â¬, denn das Rad muss dir gefallen und keinem anderen ;-)


----------



## kube (9. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## kube (9. Juli 2010)

Mist Triplepost sry.


----------



## nen (10. Juli 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *dem...*




my bad^^


----------



## Focusracer (10. Juli 2010)

Berliner89 schrieb:


> Danke finde das Fritzz auch sehr geil ich habe ca. 6 Monate das "richtige" für mich gesucht! Dein Votec sieht auch sehr gut aus!
> 
> @ trek 6500
> 
> ...


So soll es sein 
Mit der Deutschen fahne


----------



## Magic21 (10. Juli 2010)

Wegen grosser Hitze die Aktivitäten auf die Geisterstunde verlegt.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Büüche (10. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (10. Juli 2010)

@Magic21
blindflug nach instrumenten?


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Juli 2010)

ei , gucken alle fussball ?????


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ei , gucken alle fussball ?????



Ja. Und wir haben die goldene Ananas gewonnen 

Juchuuu ... Alles in allem: 3 Platz, nunja, ABER England 4:1 geschlagen und im 1/8 Finale rausgeschmissen, Argentinien 4:0 geschlagen und im 1/4 Finale rausgeschmissen. Ergo -> gelungene WM.

Aber heute Nachmittag waren wir natürlich auch mit der Bikeloft Truppe biken, bei 39 °C ... puuh.









Während meine Frau noch eine gute Figur bei der Hitze gemacht hat ("Ich glaub ich brauch heute keine Weste oder Jacke") ...




... seh ich schon recht durchgekaut aus.




Gott sei Dank haben wir einen Zwischenstopp im Biergarten gemacht. Hier unser Guide Thomas (ein wahrer Kenner der Rheingau Taunus Trails)




Und zu Hause ? Kassiopaia kann nicht genug von der Sonne kriegen.




Sirrah fand das alles zu warm und hat sich irgendwo im Schatten verkrümmelt.

Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Bleibdoof (11. Juli 2010)

Ich als Anfänger hatte doch tatsächlich die ganze Woche schon so ein Bock, dass ich unbedingt heute fahren wollte... Kumpels sagen zwar, ich hätt einen an der Klatsche, aber bei 35° im Schatten draußen zu fahren, ist immer noch besser als bei mehr als 35° in meiner Dachgeschosswohnung oder im Fitnesstudio abzuhängen  

Ist mal wieder nur ein Handybild bei rausgesprungen, aber ich brauchte ein Beweis, dass ich unterwegs war:





Sind sogar ca. 50km geworden, aber mein Wunschziel konnte ich nicht erreichen, weil mir meine Trinkreserven ausgingen. Auf dem Heimweg musste ich sogar noch mal bei einem Freund halten, um was zu trinken... etwas verkalkuliert würde ich sagen 

Und der Knaller: Mir sind sowas von die Hände eingeschlafen. Mein linker Ringfinger ist immer noch!!! taub. Ich war um 15.30 wieder hier!!! Es war leider zum Schluss nicht mehr auszuhalten mit dem Fahren. Hoffentlich wird das besser...


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Juli 2010)

Bleibdoof schrieb:


> Und der Knaller: Mir sind sowas von die Hände eingeschlafen. Mein linker Ringfinger ist immer noch!!! taub. Ich war um 15.30 wieder hier!!! Es war leider zum Schluss nicht mehr auszuhalten mit dem Fahren. Hoffentlich wird das besser...



Moin,

Was Du beschreibst könnte auf ein Abklemmen des Ulnaris Nervs deuten, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. Versuch mal Dein Cockpit umzubauen. Bremsen und Schaltung so, das beim Fahren alles in einer Linie mit deinem Arm und deiner Hand ist. Darauf achten, dass deine Hand nicht abknickt (auch nicht leicht).
Schau mal: Die Kollegen des Profillosen Sports haben über ähnliche Probleme zu berichten gewusst: http://www.tour-magazin.de/?p=343 Vielleicht hilft Dir das.
Ansonsten gibt es hier noch den Bereich "Fitness und Training", da tummeln sich, glaube ich, ne Menge Experten was diese Themen angeht.

Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Magic21 (11. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @Magic21
> blindflug nach instrumenten?


 
Jo, als nächstes kommt noch ein Radar dran !
Wäre bald bei über 30km/h mit einen Reh kollidiert, welches in direkt vor meinem Vorderrad über den Weg sprang.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hano! (11. Juli 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *dem...*




dem Rind!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Juli 2010)

Bleibdoof schrieb:


> ...Ist mal wieder nur ein Handybild bei rausgesprungen, aber ich brauchte ein Beweis, dass ich unterwegs war...


Genau wie bei mir  Das ein oder andere mal tat ich mich "nur" dem Thread hier zuliebe aufraffen....um dann am Abend genüsslich das Erreichte hier betrachten zu können.....inmitten der anderen schönen Bike-Bilder  und Beiträge. Das ein oder andere mal wäre sonst sicher auf der Strecke geblieben... So eine "Motivation" tut gut und ist nicht zu ersetzen, wenn man nicht gerade so eine dufte Truppe wie Sirrah73 in der Nähe hat! Ein 3-fach "Hoch" auf das Forum & seine Bilder postenden Mitglieder  PS: Immer wieder schönes Bike!

@Sirrah73 - eigentlich wollte ich heute "Hitzefrei" nehmen....aber die Bilder machen mich richtig "kribbelig"  ...aber 50 km werden es dann trotzdem sicher nicht.

@Magic21 - das mit dem Reh kommt mir aktuell irgendwie bekannt vor  Hatte das letzte vielleicht nicht ganz so viel Glück?


----------



## Unze77 (11. Juli 2010)

DT Swiss Laufradtest: Wie bremse ich mein Rad von 40 auf 0 km/h ab? 
Einziges erlaubtes Hilfsmittel - ein ca 4 cm dicker Stock...


----------



## Unze77 (11. Juli 2010)

Bleibdoof schrieb:


> Und der Knaller: Mir sind sowas von die Hände eingeschlafen. Mein linker Ringfinger ist immer noch!!! taub. Ich war um 15.30 wieder hier!!! Es war leider zum Schluss nicht mehr auszuhalten mit dem Fahren. Hoffentlich wird das besser...



Sirrah73 hat das schon richtig beschrieben. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wären auch noch Griffe von Ergo, die kosten zwar ne Kleinigkeit aber sind ihr Geld echt wert.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Juli 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> ..Wie bremse ich mein Rad von 40 auf 0 km/h ab? Einziges erlaubtes Hilfsmittel - ein ca 4 cm dicker Stock...


Das ging doch sicher auch direkt über den Lenker, oder 
Dagegen würden dann aber die schmutzigen Knie sprechen....egal wie:
Gute Besserung von hier für Mensch und Maschine 

Nachdem ich noch vormittags durch die Bilder hier animiert wurde, trotz der Hitze etwas in die Pedale zu treten, bin ich nun 22 km später schon wieder zurück  Watt für ´ne Schwitze-Hitze....offizielle 34 ° Luft-, und 24,9 ° Wassertemperatur an & in der Oder.
Genau über dem Rad (auf dem Berg) unsere Brauerei 



Die beiden "Kähne" kann man für Ausflüge auf der Oder mieten...und lecker schlemmen & trinken. Schwimmende Kneipen sozusagen...aber bei dem Wetter will selbst das wohl keiner 



Auf der Spitze des Ziegenwerders - Blick zum Übergang nach Polen



Die Trinkproblematik ist in der Tat zzt. nicht zu unterschätzen  
Neben dem Beitrag hier die 2. "Selbstbelohnung" für die Mühe heute...(natürlich Alk-Frei )



Dennoch war alles 5 km später (zu Hause) wieder "ausgeschwitzt"


----------



## fatz (11. Juli 2010)

ergon nicht ergo, aber sonst 100% richtig. ohne die dinger hab ich nach 15min taube pfoten, mit kein problem mehr.


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Juli 2010)

..... so , 30 grad - bedeckt - gut so . keine brutzelnde grelle sonne ! 45 km . um 9 h los - 2 liter trinkblase dabei - und das war gut so komplett leergessüffelt.
jetzt müd und hungrig . ab zum pizza essen !! lg , die kati  p.s. ja, der helm war dabei - im rucksackfach ... bevor diskussionen "entbrennen "


----------



## Bleibdoof (11. Juli 2010)

So heute keine Ausfahrt - der Ringfinger ist immer noch taub  Abgesehen davon eh keine Lust auf so eine Hitzeschlacht  

Danke in jedem Fall schon einmal für die Tips!  Vorhin habe ich Sattel und Brems/Schalthebel schon einmal geändert und werde mal schauen, wie es sich nun fährt. 

Ansonsten bin ich durch die Suche hier auch schon auf die Ergon Griffe gestoßen. Die GX 2 sehen eigentlich nach dem aus, was ich brauchen könnte (kleine Barends hatte ich mir eh überlegt), wenn die Änderungen jetzt nicht helfen sollten.

Schönen Gruß (besonders an alle hitzegeplagten Dachgeschossbewohner )


----------



## Unze77 (11. Juli 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das ging doch sicher auch direkt über den Lenker, oder
> Dagegen würden dann aber die schmutzigen Knie sprechen....egal wie:
> Gute Besserung von hier für Mensch und Maschine



Den ersten Salto hab ich angeblich noch mit dem Bike gemacht, dann haben wir uns getrennt. Und die Knie wurden dann im weiterem Verlauf schmutzig. Ich hab da nicht viel mitbekommen, weil ich den Stock nicht gesehn hab, aber mein Hintermann meinte es sah "nicht schlecht" aus 

Der Schaden hält sich in Grenzen, paar neue Speichen und nach 2-3 Tagen sind die "Schmerzen" eh weg.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Juli 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> ....mein Hintermann meinte es sah "nicht schlecht" aus


Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen....eine Runde in der Luft mit samt Bike habe ich so auch noch nicht geschafft / gesehen  
Danke für die kurze Erklärung - so macht sogar das mit den Knien Sinn.
Bei dem "Schadensbild" konnte ich mir aber eigentlich nichts ohne den Überlenker"Abwurf" bildlich vorstellen. Autsch.
Aber schön, wenn man aufgrund eines geringen Schadens, bald selbst wieder darüber lachen kann 
Hast Du auf jeden Fall immer ´ne gute Story zum Erzählen.....und das noch fast zum Nulltarif 
Die "Schmerzen" von meinem vergleichsweise geringen Abwurf vor 2 Tagen waren heute nach der Runde auch schon wieder weg!
Mit 2-3 Tagen liegst Du glaube ich (hoffentlich) ganz richtig.....*Daumen drück*

@gildo68 - schöne Gegend da, ich stehe ja auch auf "Wasser" auf/an der Strecke.....ist das direkt in Oranienburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Juli 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


>



 Haben wir gestern auch noch in die Tour eingebaut. 2 bleifreie Hefeweizen mussten dran glauben .... zischhhhhh.

@Unze77: Auweia ... hoffentlich heilen beide Wunden (Bein und Rad) schnell.


----------



## Focusracer (11. Juli 2010)

gutes bierchen tut immer gut, bei so einem wetter


----------



## Cortina (11. Juli 2010)

Servus allerseits,

erst mal gute Besserungs an Unze, auf daß das Bein und Speichen bald wieder heil sind.

Das mit dem Trinken bei diesen Temperaturen ist extrem wichtig, habe heute auf der Tour ca. 5 Liter getrunken. Trinkflasche und Trinkblase wird an jeder Wasserquelle aufgefüllt (bzw. das kochende gegen frisches Wasser ersetzt )

Heute gings erst mal auf 1770m auf den Monte Grappa der natürlich wie immer (heute Gott sei Dank) in einer Wolke lag.




Auf einem schönen Trail gings dann erst mal abwärts Richtung Frontsteige (Tour von Ralf Glaser aus der Mountainbike)




Durch diverse Galerien gings nochmals bergauf,




unter dem Klettersteig hindurch,




zu unserem heutigen Tagesziel  900 Höhenmeter feinster Trail in der Vertikalen.




Nach der Outdoor übernächste Woche kommt dann dieser dran 




Unterwegs habe ich keine Fotos gemacht aber unten im Wald wirds dann richtig flowig




Es muss nicht immer Lago sein 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (11. Juli 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Sirrah73 hat das schon richtig beschrieben. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wären auch noch Griffe von Ergo, die kosten zwar ne Kleinigkeit aber sind ihr Geld echt wert.


 
Ergon, zumindest die GA 1, haben bei mir auch nichts genützt. Ich werfe mal noch die Cube Race Grips in den Ring. Die haben bei mir Wunder gewirkt.

*@unze77*
Ich reiche dir mal einen Trostkeks für dein schlimmes Bein und dein Laufrad. Sieht ja übel aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*@cortina*
Die Bilder sind allererste Sahne


----------



## Cortina (11. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ergon, zumindest die GA 1, haben bei mir auch nichts genützt. Ich werfe mal noch die Cube Race Grips in den Ring. Die haben bei mir Wunder gewirkt.


Ich hatte vorher auch die Ergon am AMS Pro, am Stereo fahre ich jetzt auch die Cube Race Grips ohne Probleme 



barbarissima schrieb:


> *@cortina*
> Die Bilder sind allererste Sahne


Danke, Frau muß arbeiten und da dachte ich mir...ich bin da mal wech mit ihrem Fotoapparat 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Juli 2010)

@cortina : ..ja , extrem geniale bilder !!


----------



## Organspänder (11. Juli 2010)

Heute auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen

immer in Wassernähe beiben!




oder durch schattige Wälder




nebenbei noch schweres Gerät gefunden




nach mehreren Litern getrunkenem Wasser und doppelt soviel wieder ausgeschwitzt


Platt aber glücklich  nach 85km wieder zuhause angekommen

Schweißfreien Wochenstart euch allen


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Juli 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


>


Boah ...  ... das bist Du runtergefahren? Sieht sehr abenteuerlich und technisch aus. Das würde ich mich wohl nicht trauen. Aber sieht top aus .
Wie alle anderen Bilder auch.

Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## barbarissima (11. Juli 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> ...
> Platt aber glücklich nach 85km wieder zuhause angekommen
> 
> Schweißfreien Wochenstart euch allen


 
85km??? Ich denke ihr hattet heute 37°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (11. Juli 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> nach mehreren Litern getrunkenem Wasser und doppelt soviel wieder ausgeschwitzt
> 
> 
> Platt aber glücklich  nach 85km wieder zuhause angekommen



Ich hatte ca. 5 Liter auf ca 40 km was hattest Du dann auf 85km??? Bist Du jetzt kugelrund 



Organspänder schrieb:


> Boah ...  ... das bist Du runtergefahren? Sieht sehr abenteuerlich und technisch aus. Das würde ich mich wohl nicht trauen. Aber sieht top aus


Sieht schlimmer aus als es ist, geht zwar immer am Abgrund entlang aber der Trail ist durchweg ca. 50cm breit.

Guido


----------



## Organspänder (12. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> 85km??? Ich denke ihr hattet heute 37°C



Richtig war schon ein wenig wärmer aber in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft und öfters mal ne badepause und dann geht das schon



Cortina schrieb:


> Ich hatte ca. 5 Liter auf ca 40 km was hattest Du dann auf 85km??? Bist Du jetzt kugelrund



na fast geplatzt bin ich dennnoch nicht
3Liter in wasserblase+2Liter Tiefkühlware zusätzlich im Rucksack+ 1 0,75Liter Flasche am Bike und das ganze dann nochmal unterwegs aufgefüllt also so ca. 10-12liter waren es schon


----------



## fatz (12. Juli 2010)

zum thema "wer hatte den hoechsten verbrauch":
ich hatte gestern gut 3 liter auf grad mal 18km. waren aber auch 940hm und ein richtig happiger s3-trail runterwaerts.


----------



## Cortina (12. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> zum thema "wer hatte den hoechsten verbrauch":
> ich hatte gestern gut 3 liter auf grad mal 18km. waren aber auch 940hm und ein richtig happiger s3-trail runterwaerts.



Alter Schluckspecht 
Wo bei Garmisch? Wo sind die Bilder?

Was trinkt ihr eigendlich, nur Wasser, Saft oder sonstige illigale Dopingmittel? Habe mir angewöhnt nur Wasser mitzunehmen, das kann man sich auch mal über den heissen Kopf kippen, Saft klebt so 

Gruss
Guido


----------



## dusi__ (12. Juli 2010)

1x trinkblase mit 2liter wasser und in der flasche 0,5liter wasser mit ahoi brause für den schwächeanfall zwischendurch


----------



## Beorn (12. Juli 2010)

Immer Wasser, nur ersetzt durch MEHR Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (12. Juli 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Alter Schluckspecht





> Wo bei Garmisch? Wo sind die Bilder?


na, blos hausberge, n bissl suedlich von rosenheim:
http://www.geodaten.bayern.de/BayernViewer/index.cgi?rw=4498880&hw=5286430&layer=TK&step=4
elbach, schwaigeralm, kesselalm, jenbachtal (auf welchen weg sag i ned), eiblkopf und ueber
die forststrasse wieder nach elbach.
bilder gibt's keine, war allein unterwegs und mein maedel hatte ihre cam 
selber dabei. ich hab noch eine gute alte analogkamera. meine digitale 
traumknipse (lumix gh1) ist mir im moment noch zu teuer.


> Was trinkt ihr eigendlich, nur Wasser, Saft


a-saft mit wasser 1:2



> oder sonstige illigale Dopingmittel?


oehm! 



> Habe mir angewöhnt nur Wasser mitzunehmen, das kann man sich auch mal über den heissen Kopf kippen, Saft klebt so


ah geh! wasser gibt's doch ueberall


----------



## Unze77 (12. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ergon, zumindest die GA 1, haben bei mir auch nichts genützt. Ich werfe mal noch die Cube Race Grips in den Ring. Die haben bei mir Wunder gewirkt.



Die GA1 sind zwar von Ergon, haben aber kaum ergonomische Eigenschaften. Was natürlich nicht heist daß die Race Grips besser, schlechter oder nutzlos sind, wollte das nur gesagt haben...

Wer findet den Unterschied


----------



## Gildo68 (12. Juli 2010)

> @gildo68 - schöne Gegend da, ich stehe ja auch auf "Wasser" auf/an der Strecke.....ist das direkt in Oranienburg?



Ja, ist schon ne schöne Gegend...und Wasser ist natürlich immer schön.
Die Schleuse ist direkt am Ortsausgang von Oranienburg. Die neue Brücke vielleicht 4km nördlich. Der Lehnitzsee ist dann schon direkt in Oranienburg.

Wollen wir mal hoffen, das es ein wenig abkühlt, um dann wieder ne schöne Tour zu machen.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Rhinluch


----------



## beuze1 (12. Juli 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Und die Knie wurden dann im weiterem Verlauf schmutzig.



*genial..*


*bei der Hitze kann,s Dir schon mal die Brille verbiegen ..





gut wenn,s dann "kühle" Löcher gibt ..(ca.10°)





Lohn der Schinderei ..der Blick ins Ländle ..


*
.
.


----------



## Berliner89 (12. Juli 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Alter Schluckspecht
> Wo bei Garmisch? Wo sind die Bilder?
> 
> Was trinkt ihr eigendlich, nur Wasser, Saft oder sonstige illigale Dopingmittel? Habe mir angewöhnt nur Wasser mitzunehmen, das kann man sich auch mal über den heissen Kopf kippen, Saft klebt so
> ...




Ich habe meistens 2 Flachen dabei, 1 mit Isostar und 1 mit Wasser aus dem tiefkühler leicht angefroren aber noch trinkbar nach dem isostar.

Gruß


----------



## damiman21 (12. Juli 2010)

Nach langem lesen und durchstöbern des Forums hier nun auch meine ersten Bilder:

Sonntag Morgen gg. 8Uhr bei angenehmen 22Grad auf dem Herzberg (Taunus) inkl Abfahrt mit meinem 4 Wochen alten Limited Pro 2010


----------



## regenrohr (12. Juli 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Was trinkt ihr eigendlich, nur Wasser, Saft oder sonstige illigale Dopingmittel? Habe mir angewöhnt nur Wasser mitzunehmen, das kann man sich auch mal über den heissen Kopf kippen, Saft klebt so



in der Trinkblase ist zur Zeit nie mehr als 2l H²0 mit dem Energize (Waldbeere) von Powerbar, allerdings leicht angewärmt (~40°C)


----------



## Cortina (12. Juli 2010)

damiman21 schrieb:


> Nach langem lesen und durchstöbern des Forums hier nun auch meine ersten Bilder:
> Sonntag Morgen gg. 8Uhr bei angenehmen 22Grad auf dem Herzberg (Taunus) inkl Abfahrt mit meinem 4 Wochen alten Limited Pro 2010



Hi damiman21,

dann mal wilkommen im Club der Würfler.

@beuze1
Wo genau ist denn das 10 Grad kühle Loch?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (12. Juli 2010)

*@beuze*
Ist das jetzt Bad Urach? Da sieht´s ja richtig schön aus 







Cortina schrieb:


> Was trinkt ihr eigendlich, nur Wasser, Saft oder sonstige illigale Dopingmittel? Habe mir angewöhnt nur Wasser mitzunehmen, das kann man sich auch mal über den heissen Kopf kippen, Saft klebt so
> 
> Gruss
> Guido


 
Bei der Hitze rühre ich meißtens so´n Powerbarpulver ins Wasser und in der Pause gibt es ein alkoholfreies Weizen 










*@damiman21*
Willkommen im Club 

Schönes Bike


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Juli 2010)

...trink immer eistee(ich weiss- ungesund , zu viel zucker ..), den energie kram find´ich eklig und wasser mag ich noch weniger .... hauptsache, löscht den durst !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (12. Juli 2010)

Focusracer schrieb:


> gutes bierchen tut immer gut, bei so einem wetter


Mit Betonung auf gut, das Feldschlösschen gestern im Appenzell fällt definitiv nicht darunter :kotz:
Dafür heute wieder gutes heimisches Bier...ach ja und 2 Liter Wasser.

Heute leider nur Handypics


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Juli 2010)

trotz handypics sehr schön !


----------



## Cortina (12. Juli 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Mit Betonung auf gut, das Feldschlösschen gestern im Appenzell fällt definitiv nicht darunter :kotz:
> Dafür heute wieder gutes heimisches Bier...ach ja und 2 Liter Wasser.



Schöne Bilder und schöne Trails in wunderschöner Landschaft ABER einigen wir uns darauf, dass es in Österreich schönere Berge gibt als in Deutschland aber "gutes heimisches Bier"  
Nachher kommst Du mir noch daher und behauptest in Österreich gibs guten Rotwein 

Sticheliche Grüße
Guido


----------



## mi2 (12. Juli 2010)

vor ca 1 woche am torfhaus beim brocken. da hatte es noch knapp 20°C.  jetzt is es mir echt zu heiß. ich hatte wenig vertrauen in die halterung aber es hat gehalten


----------



## nen (12. Juli 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> ABER einigen wir uns darauf, dass es in Österreich schönere Berge gibt als in Deutschland


Würde ich in Anbetracht der Allgäuer Alpen oder des Karwendel usw. in Oberbayern nicht behaupten.

Übrigens empfehle ich Glykolwein


----------



## Cortina (12. Juli 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Würde ich in Anbetracht der Allgäuer Alpen oder des Karwendel usw. in Oberbayern nicht behaupten.


OK, als Norditaliener zähle ich das schon zu Österreich. Duck und weg 



nen schrieb:


> Übrigens empfehle ich Glykolwein



Der saß 

Guido


----------



## fatz (12. Juli 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> ich hatte wenig vertrauen in die halterung aber es hat gehalten


na ich weiss nicht. ich wuerd da noch n spanngurt investieren....


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (12. Juli 2010)

war nun des ganze wochenende im steinwald und es war absolut geil zum biken dort....
sepalot müssts kennen, weil ist ja dort seine bike region...

wer kennts?




ist zwar schlecht zu erkennen, aber da hinten kommen alle unsere cubes her....




gruß alex


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Juli 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Heute leider nur Handypics


Schließe mich da gern an - sehr schöne Bilder 

@damiman21 - Ebenfalls ein "Willkommen im Klub" 
Hoffe auf mehr Pics vom schönen Bike = "Black is beautiful" 

@Gildo68 - Danke! 


mi2 schrieb:


> ... ich hatte wenig vertrauen in die halterung aber es hat gehalten....


Na gut bei meiner Halterung von Atera geht / greift der Arm etwas anders, aber sonst isses das Gleiche. Also die klammert auch so weit unten....und den Rest halten die Riemen. Der Halter kam bei der Stiftung ganz gut weg...ob da nun so ein Unterschied ist...

MTB-Spielplatz?



Das war ein Pilotprojekt - leider gescheitert am 18" Rahmen 



Ach ja - sonst trinke ich meist Leitungswasser mit sehr, sehr preiswerten Brausetabletten in der Trinkiflasche (Mulivitamin, Apfel o.ä.) aufgepeppt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintera (12. Juli 2010)




----------



## fleckmorry (12. Juli 2010)

Ich kenns  ich wohn fast naneben sag ich mal aufn weißenstein sinds von mir aus nur paar fußschritte


----------



## barbarissima (12. Juli 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das war ein Pilotprojekt - leider gescheitert am 18" Rahmen
> 
> 
> 
> Ach ja - sonst trinke ich meist Leitungswasser mit sehr, sehr preiswerten Brausetabletten in der Trinkiflasche (Mulivitamin, Apfel o.ä.) aufgepeppt!


 
Der Flaschenhalter ist suboptimal


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Der Flaschenhalter ist suboptimal


Ah ja - damit könnte man evtl. noch was reissen  und ich wollte fast schon wieder auf 20" wechseln  
Aber das "Behältnis" wird ziemlich schnell dicker - also ein "Problem" für fast alle Flaschenhalter....also Frage:
@all - wer hat für hiesiges Problem taugliche Alternativflaschenhalter?
Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Zuschriften (mit Foto) unter Chiffre 1234 
Jede Zuschrift wird garantiert eventuell beantwortet


----------



## barbarissima (12. Juli 2010)

*An Chiffre 1234 *
Der hier könnte gehen


----------



## Tintera (12. Juli 2010)

Bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage eventuell sinnvoller, als dieses Spielzeug...
Bestückung kann individuell verändert werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E-A (13. Juli 2010)

Das hier is bzw. war mein das Bike wurde am 7.7.10 Gestohlen


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2010)

Tintera schrieb:


>



Die Glasform liese sich evtl auch noch etwas optimieren. Andere Sportarten sind da schon weiter


----------



## Organspänder (13. Juli 2010)

E-A schrieb:


> Das hier is bzw. war mein das Bike wurde am 7.7.10 Gestohlen



Demjenigen sollen Hände und Füße abfallen


----------



## beuze1 (13. Juli 2010)

*Bilder-Polizei
Freunde Freunde , auf einer Seite 4x das gleiche Bild..*


----------



## E-A (13. Juli 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Demjenigen sollen Hände und Füße abfallen



Nicht nur Hände und Füße ^^ wenn ich den seh oder sehe wie Einzelteile von dem Cube verkauft werden (Die Komponenten sind ja alles Cube 
Editionen) wird auch sein Kopf rollen.


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Juli 2010)

E-A schrieb:


> Nicht nur Hände und Füße ^^ wenn ich den seh oder sehe wie Einzelteile von dem Cube verkauft werden (Die Komponenten sind ja alles Cube
> Editionen) wird auch sein Kopf rollen.



Da wirst du wohl nicht viel Glück haben wenn der Penner alles einzeln vertickt. Sind alles keine Einzelstücke und deshalb super in der Bucht zu verkaufen.  

Übrigens da geht es Morgen hin


----------



## Organspänder (13. Juli 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Bilder-Polizei
> Freunde Freunde , auf einer Seite 4x das gleiche Bild..*



mal ein anderes Bild


----------



## Baxter75 (13. Juli 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Servus allerseits,
> 
> erst mal gute Besserungs an Unze, auf daß das Bein und Speichen bald wieder heil sind.
> 
> ...



geniale trails


----------



## Kurbelfresser (13. Juli 2010)

E-A schrieb:


> Nicht nur Hände und Füße ^^ wenn ich den seh oder sehe wie Einzelteile von dem Cube verkauft werden (Die Komponenten sind ja alles Cube
> Editionen) wird auch sein Kopf rollen.


 
Ehrlich gesagt, kann ich gar nicht verstehen, wie man sein Fahrrad klauen lassen kann.
Fahrt ihr mit euren Mountainbikes zum einkaufen oder vor Eisdielen?
Ich persönlich peitsche mit meinen Drahtesel nur durch Wälder und Wiesen, sollte ich mal Rast machen, so ist mein Bike immer in Sichtweite oder an die Kette gelegt.

Also wie lasst ihr eure Bikes klauen?


----------



## Berliner89 (13. Juli 2010)

Kurbelfresser schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, kann ich gar nicht verstehen, wie man sein Fahrrad klauen lassen kann.
> Fahrt ihr mit euren Mountainbikes zum einkaufen oder vor Eisdielen?
> Ich persönlich peitsche mit meinen Drahtesel nur durch Wälder und Wiesen, sollte ich mal Rast machen, so ist mein Bike immer in Sichtweite oder an die Kette gelegt.
> 
> Also wie lasst ihr eure Bikes klauen?




Erstmal mein beileid!

Die warscheinlichkeit das du das Bike wiederbekommst ist recht gering, ausser es wird komplett wiedergefunden! Auf den Teilen stehen ja keine Seriennummern wo du beweisen könntest das es deine sind/waren.
Ausser auf dem Rahmen und 2 nummern auf der Gabel zumindestens bei einer Fox.

Mein Bike steht auch immer in der Wohnung und wenn es doch mal zur Eisdiele geht das steht das Bike immer mit am Tisch!
Mein Bike ist immer in greifbarer Nähe und wird NIEEE unaufbesichtig stehen!

Gibt es eigendlich Versciherrungen gegen Diebstahl? und was kosten die monatlich ca. bei einem Wert von über 2000 ?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (13. Juli 2010)

Die hier

http://www.enraverzekeringen.de/index.php?topic=fahrrad

hat wunderbar funktioniert als mir dieses hier





geklaut wurde
48 Stunden später hatte ich dieses





zuhause zu stehen
bin einfach mit der Anzeige von der Polizei und dem Versicherungsschein zum Fachhändler meines Vertrauens und der hat dann alles mit der Versicherung geklärt.


----------



## Berliner89 (13. Juli 2010)

Die Versicherung klingt echt nicht verkehrt!

Mein Bike kostet normalerweise 2699 öhm ich habe 2100 gezahlt.

welchen wert muss ich angeben? der Jährliche Rundumschutz mit 380  bleibt ja gleich! im Monat 31,666   naja nicht Billig aber die helfen wohl auch bei verschleis und Unfall. 
Heißt das wenn ich die Downhillstrecke runterknatter und mein Rahmen aufeinmal bricht, die Gabel verbiegt und das Schaltwerk nicht mal mehr auffindbar ist, das mir bis zu 2000 ersetzt wird? bekommt man bargeld und kann sich selber ein neues kaufen? oder wird das vorgeschrieben?

so viele Fragen 


gehe jetzt erstmal noch eine kleine Runde drehen 


Gruß


----------



## Cortina (13. Juli 2010)

E-A schrieb:


> Nicht nur Hände und Füße ^^ wenn ich den seh oder sehe wie Einzelteile von dem Cube verkauft werden (Die Komponenten sind ja alles Cube
> Editionen) wird auch sein Kopf rollen.



Servus E-A,

mein Beileid, sehe Du kommst aus Augsburg, habe mal in Königsbrunn gewohnt.

Was das Vertickern der Teile betrifft, erkundige Dich mal bei eBay, da ist es wohl möglich geklaute Sachen zu melden, und sobald ein Artikel gelistet wird der ähnlich ist gibts ne Meldung, so oder ähnlich funktioniert das.

Wo haben Sie Dir das Rad geklaut?

Grüße
Guido



Mitchell schrieb:


> ...habe nen Faceplant auf dem glücklicherweise recht weichen Waldboden gemacht...


Auf gut Deutsch, Du bist im Wald auf die Fresse gefallen


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juli 2010)

*@E-A: *Tut mir echt leid mit deinem Bike  

*Und hier mal wieder ein Bild **

** Ist zwar nicht ganz aktuell, hebt aber die Bilderquote **

*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *An Chiffre 1234 *
> Der hier könnte gehen


Mit "könnte" ist uns nicht ernsthaft geholfen...dachte mehr an Fotos vom Halter samt Füllung am Bike  
Aber danke für die MÜHE und die schnelle Antwort  
Seltsam nur, dass der laut Beschreibung nur für "komische" Flaschen verwendbar ist  Also eher nix für mich.



Organspänder schrieb:


> ..mal ein anderes Bild...


Müggelsee  - im Dunkeln.....da werden Erinnerungen vom Urlaub wach!  Aber leider war dann heute mein erster Arbeitstag - und ich kam (zum Glück noch) mit ´nem Platten auf Arbeit an  kleine Glasscherbe im Mantel rausgepopelt 
Aber es ging zum Glück mit neuem Schlauch und neuer Luft zurück nach Hause  dafür war es auch mal etwas frischer heute hier im Osten...angeblich kurzzeitig...
@Bilder-Polizei - ich fühle mich moralisch mitschuldig (auch wenn ich nichts dafür kann) ...daher schnell ein (anderes) Bild  



@E-A - Watt´n Schei..... - mein Beileid!


----------



## viper-mountainb (13. Juli 2010)

*also ich habe Bikediebstahl in meiner Hausratversicherung mit drin.*


----------



## dusi__ (13. Juli 2010)

oh polizei :-o






morgen sollten endlich alle ersatzteile hier sein damit ich mein pferdchen wieder fit bekommen kann...nachdem es kaputt repariert wurde 

und mein beileid zum verlust des rades...allerdings muss ich auch sagen...sehr schickes neues bike!


----------



## KayOs (13. Juli 2010)

in Leipzig läuft einiges schief...mir haben gestern irgendwelche Missgeburten mal wieder mein cube geklaut....jetzt schon das Dritte in 6 Jahren...

R.I.P.


----------



## Steffke (13. Juli 2010)

KayOs schrieb:


> in Leipzig läuft einiges schief...mir haben gestern irgendwelche Missgeburten mal wieder mein cube geklaut....jetzt schon das Dritte in 6 Jahren...
> 
> R.I.P.



Erstmal mein Beileid.
Wie ist es denn passiert, haben sie es aus dem Keller gestohlen, oder wie? Frage, weil ich ebenfalls aus Leipzig, bzw. dem Umland komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (13. Juli 2010)

Mal wieder ?????????????????


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juli 2010)

*@KayOs*
Oh nee, das ist ja richtig schrecklich  und dann noch so ein schöner Rahmen  
Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wo sie euch die Bikes gestohlen haben.


----------



## KayOs (13. Juli 2010)

ich weiß, ich weiß is blöd...aber ich bin in die Stadt gefahren und habs an einem Fahrradbügel festgeschlossen, mit nem Bügelschloss am Hinterrad und Rahmen, hatte echt gemeint das reicht aber nö anscheinend doch nicht...
mitten in der Stadt, Augustusplatz...


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Juli 2010)

NIIIEEEEEE unbeausichtigt lassen , würfelräuber sind überall ....


----------



## KayOs (13. Juli 2010)

wohl wahr...


----------



## E-A (13. Juli 2010)

hier die infos wie wann wo meins gestohlen wurde

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=472576


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (13. Juli 2010)

2 kleine Pics von der Wochenend Tour

Gel? Kann man das runterkriegen?*grübel*




Ja ja... normalerweise bin ich in "weiten" Klamotten unterwegs... aber bei 37° gilt einfach so wenig wie möglich Hat sich leider auf den Trails fies gerächt


----------



## Bymike (14. Juli 2010)

Also erst mal meinen Respekt an alle, die in den letzten Tagen fotos vom Biken online gestellt haben. 

Meine Disziplin ist die letzten Wochen leider den Bach runter gegangen. Zu heiß hier...
Dabei sollte ich mich mal so langsam an die Hitze gewöhnen. Denn in 4 Wochen gehts wieder für 10 Tage an den Lago und deshalb gibts bald auch neue Bilder 
Derweil ruh ich mich noch ein wenig aus und fress mir bissl Energiereserven an 

also: 
Weitermachen und mich (vielleicht) ein bisschen motivieren, mich doch mal wieder sportlich zu betätigen. Momentan wird das Stereo eher für den Biergartenbesuch benutzt!


----------



## XantoR (14. Juli 2010)

Berliner89 schrieb:


> Die Versicherung klingt echt nicht verkehrt!
> 
> Mein Bike kostet normalerweise 2699 öhm ich habe 2100 gezahlt.
> 
> ...



also für 380 im jahr kannste dir ja normalerweise die teile auch so wieder kaufen.. außer natürlich du zerlegst 3 gabeln im jahr 
und ne normale versicherung gegen diebstahl gibts mit der hausrat für ca. 45 im jahr..


----------



## 3radfahrer (14. Juli 2010)

Hallöchen,

hab auch endlich nen Cube , wenn auch nur eins zum schnell fahren:






Hoffe ich darf trotzdem Bilder posten. Super Fred übrigens! 

P.S.: Das Rad ist noch nicht ganz fertig!


----------



## dusi__ (14. Juli 2010)

rennräder ohne klickies sehen irgendwie komisch aus


----------



## linkespurfahrer (14. Juli 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> nebenbei noch schweres Gerät gefunden



Hey Organspänder, das ist die Dampflock an der TFH Wildau! Ich komme ursprünglich aus Wildau/Königs Wusterhausen, bzw. bin noch in KW gemeldet. 

Wie ich das mit der Hitze mache? Frühs oder abends fahren! Also spätestens 9 Uhr zurück sein bzw. erst ab 19 Uhr oder später losfahren. 

letzten Samstag war ich erst Mittags bei 34°C unterwegs. Das gute an den hohen Temperaturen ist,  dass der Luftwiderstand abnimmt  (Luftdichte geringer - macht gegenüber 0°C etwa 30-40W weniger Tretleistung bei 30km/h. Vorrausgesetzt: Gleiche Bedingungen) und man durch das Sonnenlicht leistungsmäßig auf hohem Niveau fahren kann/könnte. 
Bei uns gibts zum Glück an der Talsperre Spremberg eine Wasserstelle, denn ich kann nur 1,5 l (im Rahmen) mitnehmen, da mein Rücken frei bleiben muss. Also steuere ich zur Zeit die Talsperre bei jeder Runde an.

Ich brauche pro Stunde über 1l Wasser. Nehme Leitungswasser, was ggf. mit Maxim Electrolyte versetzt wird. 

Ich fahre lieber, anstatt ich irgendwo stehe und dann richtig schwitze. Deswegen mag ich auch keine Ampelstops..

Bei meiner gestrigen Abendrunde:




(in live war es noch viel schöner)

Anderer Blickwinkel:





Heute Früh (7:40) auf dem Rundweg der Talsperre Spremberg (eine Runde hat 19,5 km und etwa 120 hm. Fahrzeit: Zwischen 36 und 44 min) - nach und nach werden die Wurzelschäden ausgebessert.




hier nur eine kleine Stelle, Baustelle erstreckt sich in diesem Stil auf etwa 500m.

Viele Grüße von Stefan und eine gute Fahrt.


----------



## Organspänder (14. Juli 2010)

XantoR schrieb:


> also für 380 im jahr kannste dir ja normalerweise die teile auch so wieder kaufen.. außer natürlich du zerlegst 3 gabeln im jahr
> und ne normale versicherung gegen diebstahl gibts mit der hausrat für ca. 45 im jahr..



Bekommst du  bei der Hausrat auch immer 100% des Kaufpreises erstattet egal wie alt das Bike istWar da nicht irgendwas mit Zeitwert und so

und noch was gegen die Hitzewelle


----------



## nullstein (14. Juli 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Bekommst du  bei der Hausrat auch immer 100% des Kaufpreises erstattet egal wie alt das Bike istWar da nicht irgendwas mit Zeitwert und so



In meiner Hausrat ist ebenfalls nen Diebstahlschutz fürs Radl drin. Und es ist völlig egal, wie alt die Gurke ist. Es gibt immer den Kaufpreis!


----------



## maggo86 (14. Juli 2010)

hey....man man jetzt wollt eich der hitze stand halten und was ist...der heftigste sturm seit jahren im saarland und überall sieht es so aus im wald.......stellen weise ist der wald sogar komplett gesperrt,weil die gefahr zu groß ist,das noch äste runter kommen:-(!!!!













das waren auf 2km 10 umgefallene bäume!!!aber keine bäumchen wie man erkennt sondern bäume!!!!


----------



## Beorn (14. Juli 2010)

Sei froh, dass Du nicht drunter warst als er gefallen ist!

Gegen Bäumle immer ne Säge in Rucksack, wenns dicker kommt kann man immer noch fluchen anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (14. Juli 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> und noch was gegen die Hitzewelle


koenn ma uns nicht aufn mittelwert einigen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juli 2010)

Mh...
Also momentan ähm 35 grad hier. Ok, bei dem bild vermutlich sowas um die -7..(näherungswert, oder so) also Mittelwert 14 Grad?! Ne, zu kalt! so um die 23,4 Grad mit leichtem windchen wär en traum


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Juli 2010)

@dusi : rr seh´n überhaupt komisch aus - LOL ....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Juli 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> ...Weitermachen und mich (vielleicht) ein bisschen motivieren, mich doch mal wieder sportlich zu betätigen. Momentan wird das Stereo eher für den Biergartenbesuch benutzt!


Biergartenbesuch per Bike ist doch wenigstens ein kleiner, wenn auch bescheidener Anfang 
Ja die liebe Motivation und die Hitze....aber wie bereits erwähnt...ganz früh und früh abends gehts es doch schon ein wenig - bzw. wenn nicht anders möglich - mitten am Tage lieber durch schattige Waldwege (außer im Saarland ;-) ) oder am Wasser entlang (wo man sich mal abkühlen kann) biken..und das alkoholfreie Hefe beim losfahren als Selbstbelohnung schön kühl stellen.... Und dann einfach den "Fahrtwind" genießen, anstatt auf dem Sofa zu zerfliessen. So geht´s bei mir  Und mehr denn je gilt bei der Hitze einfach - der Weg ist das Ziel.                             Lieber gemütlich, als gar zzt. gar nicht. Genug Motiviert?



Organspänder schrieb:


> ....und noch was gegen die Hitzewelle


 Brrrr - das war/ist schlimmer als die Hitze und kommt hoffentlich erst in 10 Jahren wieder so fett 

Dank kommender Nachtschicht noch die Möglichkeit zum heutigen Losfahren in der Frühe in Richtung Schlaubetal genutzt...etwas biken in Müllrose, dann über Neubrück / Biegenbrück und zurück



Zwangs-Stopp -von der anderen Seite wär evtl. noch was gegangen 



Wenn es nicht so heiss wäre - sieht es schon irgendwie recht herbstlich aus!
An den Sonnenblumenfeldern blühen die ersten Blumen schon auf 



Also "freuen" wir uns über den Sommer - der Herbst kommt sicher schneller als uns wirklich lieb ist, auch wenn wir das jetzt noch leugnen wollen.


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Juli 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> hey....man man jetzt wollt eich der hitze stand halten und was ist...der heftigste sturm seit jahren im saarland und überall sieht es so aus im wald.......stellen weise ist der wald sogar komplett gesperrt,weil die gefahr zu groß ist,das noch äste runter kommen:-(!!!!



Da bin ja nachher mal gespannt wie es im Hochwald aussieht, in Losheim hat es ja ein paar Dächer gekostet nachdem dort gestern ein *Tornado* durchgefegt ist.


----------



## regenrohr (15. Juli 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Da bin ja nachher mal gespannt wie es im Hochwald aussieht, in Losheim hat es ja ein paar Dächer gekostet nachdem dort gestern ein *Tornado* durchgefegt ist.



war amüsant... bei uns war nur bisschen Wind (wohne in der Nähe vom Krankenhaus) aber Richtung Globus hat es schon bisschen mehr gewütet...

Der Wald am Reitplatz hinten ist nahezu verschont, ähnlich wie Tafeltour und Bergener.


----------



## Noklos (15. Juli 2010)

Komisch, bei uns war fast gar nicht mit Sturm und so.... Im Wald war auch nichts zerstört.


----------



## Noklos (15. Juli 2010)

Hier noch zwei bilder von meiner heutigen tour. 
Bei den Temperaturen wie heute geht das endlich mal wieder super


----------



## Beorn (15. Juli 2010)

Hey, Du fährst auch mit einer Fenix Lampenhalterung spazieren?! Dann sind wir immerhin zwei. Was für eine Lampe benutzt Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Da bin ja nachher mal gespannt wie es im Hochwald aussieht, in Losheim hat es ja ein paar Dächer gekostet nachdem dort gestern ein *Tornado* durchgefegt ist.


 
Bei uns hat es wieder einige Boote gekostet ....  einfach abgesoffen


----------



## Noklos (15. Juli 2010)

@ Beorn:
Ja genau das ist die fenix Lampenhalterung. Ich habe mir mal vor einiger Zeit die Fenix LD20 geholt mit 180 Lumen. Da mir diese aber jetzt zu "schwach"  wird, werde ich sie gegen eine lupine oder zumindest die lupine fälschung tauschen   ...


----------



## Beorn (15. Juli 2010)

Ich benutz die Fenix in der Stadt und hab für Trails ein UKE an meinen Helm gebastelt (siehe Bilder), allerdings fahr ich dann im Winterhalbjahr auch tagsüber mit Helmlampe rum.


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Juli 2010)

@mzaskar die Bote sind doch Versichert und man braucht die ja nicht zum Wohnen...also alles halb so wild.
Aber wenn du kein Dach mehr über dem Kopf hast ist das nicht lustig.
Bin Heute dort oben durch die Wälder gefegt, waren aber alle Wege und Trails frei.

Nach 72km / 1350hm und davon einige km nur Technik war ich platt.


----------



## Vincy (15. Juli 2010)

*Ein offizieller Warnhinweis von Cube:* 

*CUBE STING SUPER HPC - Vorsorglicher Austausch !!!*


*Sollten Sie Fahrer oder Besitzer eines CUBE Sting Super HPC sein, folgen Sie bitte diesem Link für eine wichtige Information bezüglich der Sicherheit Ihres Produkts.*

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-08-07-10--CUBE-STING-SUPER-HPC---Vorsorglicher-Austausch_id_39602_.htm


Sehr geehrter CUBE Fahrer,

wir möchten Sie bezüglich eines vorsorglichen Austauschs aus Sicherheitsgründen informieren.
Davon betroffen sind CUBE Sting S-HPC Team-, Black- und Greenline Modelle.
Sturz- sowie Verletzungsgefahr in Folge eines Versagens einer Verbundstelle der *Kettenstrebe* im Bereich des Hauptlagers können nicht ausgeschlossen werden.
Bitte überprüfen Sie schnellstmöglich die Seriennummer, welche an der Unterseite des Tretlagers angebracht ist.
Modelle, die in ihrer Seriennummer einen der drei unten aufgeführten Produktionsmonate aufweisen, können teilweise betroffen sein:
*WOW 00XXX D C6 0409 F
WOW 00XXX D C6 0509 F
WOW 00XXX D C6 0809 F* 
Sollte ihr Rahmen den o.g. Produktionsmonat in der Rahmennummer aufweisen, bitten wir Sie die Seriennummer unverzüglich zu prüfen, indem Sie einen der folgenden drei Wege wählen:

Kontaktieren Sie ihren bereits ausführlich informierten Fachhändler, um mit Ihm die Seriennummer zu überprüfen.<LI sizset="168" sizcache="22">Nehmen Sie eine sofortige Prüfung mittels unserer Datenbank vor, indem sie die Seriennummer HIER eingeben. 
Kontaktieren Sie uns per E-Mail unter [email protected]
*Sollte ihre Kettenstrebe betroffen sein, bitten wir Sie die Benutzung ihres CUBE Sting S-HPC zunächst einzustellen, bis ein Austausch der Kettenstrebe durch ihren CUBE Fachhändler vollzogen wurde.*
Wir danken Ihnen für Ihr Verständnis und entschuldigen uns im Voraus für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten.
Nur durch einen lückenlosen Austausch der betroffenen Kettenstreben kann der hohe Anspruch an die Sicherheit unserer Produkte auch weiterhin gewährleistet werden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr CUBE-Team


----------



## Halfstep (15. Juli 2010)

war ein paar tage in bayern und im schwabenland unterwegs:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JuergenM. (15. Juli 2010)

Halfstep schrieb:


>


 
Gerade noch im Bach...............jetzt auf dem Teller


----------



## barbarissima (15. Juli 2010)

Da sieht´s aber schön aus  Auch die beiden letzten Bilder, die Vorher- Nachher-Fotos, finde ich sehr hübsch, bzw appetitlich


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2010)

Aber wo ist denn der Rest, Bäckchen, Augen, Flossen und das Schwänzlein


----------



## christian27884 (16. Juli 2010)

nice pics 

@dämon:

welche gps-software benutzt du?

@halfstep:

waren in St. Englmar wieder viele Terror-Touris unterwegs oder gings auf den Wegen.
Warst in Grandsberg auch? Sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Juli 2010)

christian27884 schrieb:


> @dämon:
> 
> welche gps-software benutzt du?



Ich fahre mit dem Edge 705 von Garmin und benutze Mapcource zum bearbeiten der Strecken, speichere alles in gpx und fahre auch nur nach Track.


----------



## Rotti84 (16. Juli 2010)

@Halfstep

welche sattelstütze ist das denn wenn man fragen darf?

gruß


----------



## Halfstep (16. Juli 2010)

christian27884 schrieb:


> nice pics
> 
> @halfstep:
> 
> ...



waren nicht viel touristen unterwegs als wir da waren, war aber auch extrem heiss in der zeit. grandsberg haben wir zeitlich nicht mehr geschafft. werden aber bestimmt nochmal wieder kommen.
ein paar locals haben uns die "kaasplattn" empfohlen. habe jedoch keine ahnung wo das ist.



Rotti84 schrieb:


> @Halfstep
> 
> welche sattelstütze ist das denn wenn man fragen darf?
> 
> gruß



hab dir gerade auf deine pm geantwortet


----------



## christian27884 (16. Juli 2010)

@ halfstep

die meinten die Käsplatten die is zwischen St. Englmar und Kollnburg/Viechtach nordwestlich vom Pröller

@ dämon 

ich benutz auch mapsource mit openmtbmap bei mir sieht das nicht so gut aus


----------



## nen (16. Juli 2010)

Übers Gütle vorbei an der Weissenfluhalpe auf die Lustenauer Hütte...







Weiter übers Bödele und Geißkopf zur Berchtoldshöhe.  In der Folge über den  Brüggelekopf runter nach Alberschwende und wieder raus ins Rheintal.


----------



## maggo86 (16. Juli 2010)

@nen: sehr geile landshcaft/aussicht!...mit soetwas kann ich nicht dienen

heute war es abartig heiß; bei uns auf der terasse waren es sage und schreibe 38grad im schatten(thermometer hing wirklich den ganzen tag im schattem)!....also hab ich die tour so geplant,dass ich an ausreichend brunnen und wasserstellen vorbeikam(es waren auch immerhin 5 an der zahl inklusive tretbecken in denen ich auch immer abkühlung fand)!!!......und nach 40km war dann aber schluss;die zeit spielte aber auch eine große rolle;ich geh nie wieder von 13-15uhr biken bei der hitze!!!!

hier eine von 5 abkühlungspausen für bike und rider^^








wenn es jmd interessiert.....ist am Glashütterweiher ca. 20-25km von Saarbrücken entfernt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintera (16. Juli 2010)

Heute gegen 5.30 Uhr zeigte das Thermometer knapp 10 Grad an.....und gegen Mittag etwas über 32 Grad... es ist schon recht krass.
Das ist halt der Harz





dieses nette Teil hätte ich dabei fast übersehen...


----------



## wildkater (16. Juli 2010)

@Tintera:
so ein schönes Bike


----------



## Tintera (16. Juli 2010)

Danke....


----------



## Bertl1983 (17. Juli 2010)

So bin heut auch mal gleich wieder in da früh um 06:30 los um der großen hitze etwas zu entkommen. Aber nach ca. 30 min musste ich die erste Pause einlegen, mitten in der Abfahrt.
Musste hinten mal mein Schlauch wechseln, iwie wurde das Cube hinten so schwammig... weis auch ned warum 






Na ja nach dem wieder alles fit war (ausser n bissl 8er hinten drin) gings weiter. Den nächsten Berg bin ich noch nie so schnell oben gewesen wie heute. Ich sag nur Mücken und Bremen.... Na ja n paar haben mich leider doch erwischt.

So nu aber noch n Foto von nen ganzen Cube  Leider war die Aussicht heut ned so ganz Top, aber mei, iwas is ja immer.






In 2 Wochen gehts auf zum Dachstein. Wenn ich wieder da bin stell ich ein paar Bilder rein.


----------



## Olschi (17. Juli 2010)

Hi, bin nue hier, aber ich will euch mein neu erstandenes Cube LTD team nicht vorenthalten 




Hoffe es gefällt euch, auch wenn es jetzt kein Oberklassemodell ist


----------



## Focusracer (17. Juli 2010)

Ständer weg


----------



## Beorn (17. Juli 2010)

Jep, Ständer weg und schau Dich schonmal nach Griffen um, die dir zusagen, die Cube-Griffe ham bei mir net lang gehalten.


----------



## floggel (17. Juli 2010)

Na wenn dieser Ständer mal nicht hässliche Macken in den Lack gezimmert hat .


----------



## Olschi (17. Juli 2010)

hab extra isolierband drunter gewickelt 
ich weiss er ist hässlich, aber ohne ständer is auch bisschen blöd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (17. Juli 2010)

Olschi schrieb:


> aber ohne ständer is auch bisschen blöd


mit is nicht nur n bisschen bloed.
an jeder eisdiele gibt's zumindest eine hauswand zum anlehen. was soll das haessliche, komplett nutzlose ding?


----------



## Luckboxx (17. Juli 2010)

andere geben hunderte euros für paar Gramm aus und du hänkst dir da son Anker hin 
Aber ansonsten schönes Bike!!


----------



## markus182 (17. Juli 2010)

hier zwei Bilder von meiner heutigen Tour durch den Teuto (die Cam des Handys ist leider nicht so pralle)


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2010)

Olschi schrieb:


> hab extra isolierband drunter gewickelt
> ich weiss er ist hässlich, aber ohne ständer is auch bisschen blöd



Stimmt, ohne Ständer ist blöd  und man kann damit hart fahren


----------



## nen (17. Juli 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> @nen: sehr geile landshcaft/aussicht!...mit soetwas kann ich nicht dienen


Dafür hast du ein wunderschönes Reaction 



Olschi schrieb:


> Hi, bin nue hier, aber ich will euch mein neu erstandenes Cube LTD team nicht vorenthalten


Willkommen im Thread, Glückwunsch zum Würfel und immer her mit Bildern (mit oder ohne Ständer  )


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Juli 2010)

Ständer weg !!!!!!

...soo, auch unterwegs gewesen - aber mieses weter , heute .. egal , schön wars !!! greez , kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Juli 2010)

@trek: Ein schöner Schwan


----------



## Juuro (17. Juli 2010)

Olschi schrieb:


> Hi, bin nue hier, aber ich will euch mein neu erstandenes Cube LTD team nicht vorenthalten
> Hoffe es gefällt euch, auch wenn es jetzt kein Oberklassemodell ist


Hi Olschi,

schönes team! Lass dich nicht irritieren, wenn du meinst du brauchst nen Ständer, lass ihn dran. Ich hab meinen erst vor paar Tagen weggemacht und weiß noch nicht ob ich ohne auskomme. Mein Fahrrad bekommt vermutlich ohne Ständer deutlich mehr Macken als die eine mit Ständer.

Was die Griffe angeht... Ich hab die selben und die sehen seit nem guten Jahr fast aus wie neu. 

Viele Grüße, Juuro


----------



## multiMonochrom (17. Juli 2010)

Dann will ich doch auch mein Herzstück präsentieren:









Die Pedale waren nur mal für den Übergang, jetzt sind ein paar Look Quartz Carbon dran


----------



## markus182 (18. Juli 2010)

die Griffe sehen ein bisschen merkwürdig aus.
aber sonst echt schick


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Juli 2010)

..der schwan heisst elisa und ist so zahm , dass man sie anfassen kann 
 @markus : ..die griffe seh´n in verbindung mit barends ganz normal aus , aber mit dem endstück find´ich sie auch seltsam anmutend  ausserdem haben sie ein anderes rot , als die andren kleinteile am bike ...ABER : sie greifen sich super - is ne gaaanz weiche gummimischung.- greez, k.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich seh´ Schwarz  und das ist gut so 
Schöne Bikes von multiMonochrom & Olschi.
@ Olschi - viel, viel Spaß damit & immer schön Foto´s posten 
Komisch das alle nur Deinen "Ständer" monieren - Markus182 ist da wohl frei von Schuld?  Also mich stört er weder da noch dort - obwohl er auch in meinen Augen gerade an einem MTB!!! völlig sinnfrei, ja eigentlich sogar kontraproduktiv für den Einsatzzweck & nicht gerade eine optische Bereicherung ist.... 
Aber isses denn mein Bike  Nö also  


Juuro schrieb:


> Hi Olschi,.....Lass dich nicht irritieren, wenn du meinst du brauchst nen Ständer, lass ihn dran. Ich hab meinen erst vor paar Tagen weggemacht und weiß noch nicht ob ich ohne auskomme....Viele Grüße, Juuro


Hast Du eine Blasenschwäche  - das Du alle 10 Minuten unvorhersehbar anhalten musst??? 
Sonst findet sich doch am Zielort oder Zwischendurch immer etwas zum anhalten & anlehnen....& in der Regel fährt man...doch einfach...
Heute früh bei herbstlichen  17° von der Arbeit eine extra lange Runde (ist doch Sonntag) nach Hause gefahren... Keine Schwäne, keine Autos - und nur 1 Jogger auf dem ganzen Weg....angetroffen...eben doch wie im Herbst 



Ach ja, meine Griffe halten auch noch...


----------



## Olschi (18. Juli 2010)

da seh ich doch auch ein ltd team


----------



## regenrohr (18. Juli 2010)

kleine Runde gedreht, 42km, ~750hm, milde 28°C








maggo86 schrieb:


> hier eine von 5 abkühlungspausen für *bike* und *rider*^^




Schade, die deutsche Sprache verkümmert immer mehr...


----------



## linkespurfahrer (18. Juli 2010)

Ständer ab!!! Unnötige 300 Gramm und mehr. Da nehme ich mir lieber  Wasser oder Verpflegung mit. Man kann ein Bike auch vorsichtig hinlegen. Oder mit Sattel an einem Pfahl lehnen und die Kurbel zurückdrehen bis das Pedal an den Pfahl "anschlägt" - das linke meistens so auf 2 Uhr und das rechte so auf 10 Uhr. So mache ich das immer.

Bei uns sah es gestern gegen 8:30 in Cottbus so aus:














*O*hne *P*anne *E*wig *L*eistung!

Laut LR-Online.de hatte eine Frau den Mut aufgebracht. 

Da fahr ich auch meistens lang.

Es war Weltuntergangsstimmung! Der erste Regen nach 3-4Wochen. Jedenfalls kann ich mich an den letzten Regen nicht mehr erinnern. Meine Strecke war heute zum Glück frei. 

Heute hatten wir Wolken, Wind um die 15km/h und 20°C und ich kam mit 1,5 l Wasser in nicht mal 3h 83km weit. Irgendie ungewohnt...


Bilder von meiner Runde heute habe ich nicht, fahren war angesagt.

Viele Grüße von Stefan.


----------



## Sgt.Green (18. Juli 2010)

Hi,
nun ist mein Schlüsselbeinbruch 3 Wochen her und gestern und heute hab ich mich mal wieder an die Bikes gewagt und etwas geschraubt.

Hier mal ein Update von meinem Stereo:











Und nun kann ich auch sagen das Formula entlüften echt kein Akt ist wie manche Aussagen vermuten lassen 


Und Anschließend hab ich endlich auch mal wieder auf´m Bike gesessen, wenn auch nur zum Testen der neuen Bauteile 

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (18. Juli 2010)

*mein Würfel ist verliebt..
in was Rundes..




Goldig


*
.
.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Juli 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Goldig*


Ja wirklich.  Sieht überhaupt nicht vertrocknet oder gelb aus - eher wie mit Sprüh- oder Blattgold versehen....und inmitten das Bike.
Das gehört einfach in einen Bilderrahmen.


----------



## Bleibdoof (18. Juli 2010)

Heute nach dem Swingolfen (geile Sache das ) ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein tauber Finger wieder ok ist. Daher gleich für eine Mini-Ausfahrt aufs Rad und die neuen Cockpiteinstellungen getestet. 





Aber ich befürchte, es hat nicht viel geholfen. Ich habe jetzt die Wahl zwischen schnell auftretenden und wirklich unangenehmen Handgelenkschmerzen, wenn ich Handschuhe trage, und recht schnell einschlafenden Händen, wenn ich die Handschuhe weglasse 

Ich muss mir wohl echt mal die Ergon Griffe anschauen gehen


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Juli 2010)

@beuze : extrem geiles bild !!!!! (das goldige )


----------



## bibo0207 (18. Juli 2010)

war auch mal wieder mit knipser unterwegs


----------



## multiMonochrom (18. Juli 2010)

@beuze1 das sieht ja mal verdammt geil aus


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Juli 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Und nun kann ich auch sagen das Formula entlüften echt kein Akt ist wie manche Aussagen vermuten lassen
> 
> 
> Und Anschließend hab ich endlich auch mal wieder auf´m Bike gesessen, wenn auch nur zum Testen der neuen Bauteile
> ...



Hm ja...also bei manchen bremsen (sind glaub ich schwankungen bei der herstellung bedingt durch die mondstellung oder so) ises einfach...bei manchendefinitiv nict. keine ahnung warum..
Was hastn fürn Sattel?

Ps.: Vorsicht! Spuren von fatz enthalten!


----------



## beuze1 (18. Juli 2010)

> multiMonochrom.. @beuze1 das sieht ja mal verdammt geil aus





> trek 6500.. @beuze : extrem geiles bild !!!!! (das goldige )





> spurhalter.. Das gehört einfach in einen Bilderrahmen.





*die Bilder-Polizei 

sagt Danke...*


----------



## wiesi991 (18. Juli 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> kleine Runde gedreht, 42km, ~750hm, milde 28°C



ist das ne Talas oder sieht die gabel nur so lang aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (18. Juli 2010)

> Hm ja...also bei manchen bremsen (sind glaub ich schwankungen bei der herstellung bedingt durch die mondstellung oder so) ises einfach...bei manchendefinitiv nict. keine ahnung warum..
> Was hastn fürn Sattel?




Ich denke man muss bei der Bremse einfach wissen was man zu machen hat.

Sattel ist ein Keil Vollcarbonsattel, hab ich jetzt auf beiden Rädern und bin zufrieden 

Mfg Sgt.Green


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben das Wochenende auch mal wieder gut genutzt. Gestern mit der Bike-Loft Truppe auf Trailsuche (leider keine Kamera dabei gehabt). Heute sind wir dann wieder zum Jagdschloss Platte und dann auf richtig coolen Trails nach Wiesbaden runter.




Am Neroberg in Wiesbaden mussten sich der Rote Teufel und der Schwarze Blitz erstmal ausruhen ...




Was sollte ich solange tun? Habe die Zeit sinnvoll genutzt ... zum Wohl Jungs und Mädels.




@Beuze: Ist bei euch schon alles ab ? Bei uns ist das Getreide noch nicht ganz reif ... dafür ist das Korn dann bei uns auch doppelt so groß wie bei euch  , aber irgendwer muss ja die kleineren Brötchen backen .




Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## fatz (19. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Spuren von fatz enthalten!



also du, ich find das jetzt aber voll fies, dass ich jetzt immer als der boese herhalten muss. <schnief>


----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. Juli 2010)

Mal ein paar Bilder.




















Gruss aus dem Sonnigem Ruhrpott


----------



## regenrohr (19. Juli 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> ist das ne Talas oder sieht die gabel nur so lang aus?



ist eine Talas, kommt demnächst allerdings ein F32 120 oder eine Durin 120 M ran, je nachdem welche nach dem Test für mich angenehmer ist


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> also du, ich find das jetzt aber voll fies, dass ich jetzt immer als der boese herhalten muss. <schnief>



tschuldigung war nicht so gemeint  *Tröstsmilie*

(Achtung: Kann ebenfalls spuren von fatz enthalten!) 
Nix für ungut dude 

Ah ums mal festzuhalten: Stereo taugt auch für doubles > 3m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (19. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ah ums mal festzuhalten: Stereo taugt auch für doubles > 3m



das glaub ich haengt ziemlich davon ab wie sauber man ihn erwischt. bei zu
langsam und auf der gegenseite einschlagen haett ich arge bedenken.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Juli 2010)

@sirrah :.....kennst du den markus b. aus engenhahn - fährt auch immer da , wo ihr rumgurkt - hat ein schwarzes liteville !!! greez , k.


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> das glaub ich haengt ziemlich davon ab wie sauber man ihn erwischt. bei zu
> langsam und auf der gegenseite einschlagen haett ich arge bedenken.



ich habs nicht vor  (auch mir zuliebe ... )


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Juli 2010)

Grüße!! 
Hier mal mein Schmuckstück, das CUBE LTD TEAM











Das Teil ist echt der Hammer und ich bin froh das mein Vorgängermodell (ein Carver) Probleme gemacht, so das ich das CUBE als Tausch bekommen habe.


----------



## Bleibdoof (19. Juli 2010)

Schickes Rot! Ich steh einfach auf Farbe


----------



## Olschi (19. Juli 2010)

Willkommen in der LTD-Team Familie


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Juli 2010)

Oh ja mir gefällt auch sehr gut. Außerdem ist der Eisdielenposerbonus sehr hoch
Nee sowas ist mir Wurscht, hauptsach es funktioniert.
Ich habe hier im Forum gelesen das bei vielen die bremse kracht und rubbelt.
Kann das jemand bestätigen?
Aus diesem Grund wurde mein altes carver gegen das Cube getauscht weil es einfach nicht in Griff zu bekommen war.


----------



## Olschi (19. Juli 2010)

also ich hab mein team seit vorgestern und die vorderbremse klimpert ein bisschen wenn ich umd die kurve fahr. weiss aber nicht ob das noch weg geht oder nicht, dazu hab ich noch zu wenig erfahrung


----------



## Beorn (19. Juli 2010)

Das liegt entweder daran, dass der Schnellspanner zu locker sitzt oder die Bremse nicht ganz perfekt mittig dran ist. Kombiniert mit leichtem Flex. Kann man selber nachstellen, Beides. Bei mir kommt es immer nach einer Spitzkehrenabfahrt von der Alb wieder, wahrscheinlich bin ich doch zu schwer


----------



## XantoR (19. Juli 2010)

Olschi schrieb:


> also ich hab mein team seit vorgestern und die vorderbremse klimpert ein bisschen wenn ich umd die kurve fahr. weiss aber nicht ob das noch weg geht oder nicht, dazu hab ich noch zu wenig erfahrung



also meine formula RX hat am anfang arg geklingelt. wurde mit der zeit aber besser - so nach 200km wars weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (19. Juli 2010)

durch die verwindung der gabel in kurven kann es zu schleifenden bremsen kommen. ist aber unbedenklich


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Juli 2010)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Grüße!!
> Hier mal mein Schmuckstück, das CUBE LTD TEAM


Ja denn mal willkommen im "Team" ....und ja, es ist sicher ein ge..... Teil - auch in "Bunt"  
Was die Bremsen betrifft - kannst Du Dich hier informieren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440240

Nur so viel - ich hatte zunächst auch damit Stress, dann erst Schimano-Scheiben & nun seit ca. 300 km welche von Magura. Das Problem scheint bislang behoben....aber es gibt ja auch generell "zufriedene" RX-Bremser. 
Mache Dir nicht allzuviel Gedanken......und fahre (geniesse) doch erst einmal  und falls es Ärger mit den Bremsen geben sollte - findet sich auch eine halbwegs preiswerte Lösung (in deinem Fall evtl. sogar auf Kulanz oder Garantie) - ohne gleich das ganze Bike zu verscherbeln


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Juli 2010)

Erstmal Danke fürs Willkommen heißen
Ich finds zwar nervig das quietschen aber wenn man vorher ein Bike hatte das beim bremsen dröhnt und vibriert ist dieses Problem eher gering
Werd mal zum Händler schauen, obwohl ich damit rechne mit einer Flachschaufel geschlagen zuwerden, nachdem Stress mit dem Carver
Och schwarz fährt jeder und ich find das rot-weiß-metallic zu schön.


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Juli 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das Problem scheint bislang behoben....aber es gibt ja auch generell "zufriedene" RX-Bremser.



Hier z.B.  .... meine Frau fährt ein AMS125 mit RX und ist zufrieden. Die Bremse hat noch keine Mucken gemacht, klingelt nicht, schleift nicht und bremst vernünftig. Also, das was eine Bremse tun sollte.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (19. Juli 2010)

Damit mal wieder ein paar Bilder gepostet werden:
Bin ja in letzter Zeit etwas fotografierfaul gewesen, aber bei den letzten zwei Touren habe ich mal wieder welche gemacht:
Hier bin ich allerdings mit meinem Oldie fremd gegangen:



und hier:



Jetzt aber wieder ein Cube von der heutigen Tour:



und noch eines:


----------



## beuze1 (19. Juli 2010)

*Heute war wieder viel grün angesagt..
9km langer Flusstrail




Durch alte Tunnel





und dunkle Löcher..




Über enge Brücken




Immer an der kante lang




Der Blick zurück auf einen wunderschönen Wildfluss




Dann noch ein 700 hm Anstieg




Und dann kommt die lange Abfahrt




davon gibts leider keine Bilder..war in Eile..*
.
.


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juli 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder 
Habe heute meinen Dämpfer wieder gekriegt und gleich eingebaut. Ab morgen geht´s wieder auf Tour


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Juli 2010)

Boar ein 9km langes trockenes Flussbett, wie geil ist das denn.
In der Gegend wo ich Momentan fahre gibts zwar auch geniale Trial aber die sind meist zu kurz.


----------



## Unze77 (19. Juli 2010)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Boar ein 9km langes trockenes Flussbett, wie geil ist das denn.
> In der Gegend wo ich Momentan fahre gibts zwar auch geniale Trial aber die sind meist zu kurz.



Ich glaub Beuze ist am Fluß, ned im (trockenen) Flußbett gefahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Juli 2010)

Oder das
Owohl der Tunnel aussieht wie ein Flußdurchlauf


----------



## linkespurfahrer (20. Juli 2010)

@trialbiker82: Bremsenrubbeln und -Quietschen kann auch an zu schwache Schnellspanner und Naben liegen. Manchmal liegts auch an den Ausfallenden der Gabel: Entweder diese sind zu schwach oder der Lack ist zu dick oder zu ungleichmäßig oder teilweise schon ab. So passiert es dann, dass die Scheibe bei unbelastetem Vorderrad schleift, aber während der Fahrt dann nicht und dass es zum Quietschen etc. kommt. 

Von mir auch beste Glückwünsche zum LTD. Ich finde den Rahmen sehr schik.


----------



## Cortina (20. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder
> Habe heute meinen Dämpfer wieder gekriegt und gleich eingebaut. Ab morgen geht´s wieder auf Tour



Hallo Bärbel,

deshalb hört und liest man nichts mehr von Dir, dachte schon das alkfreie Bier vom letzten Post hat Dich umgehauen 
Was hatte denn der arme?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (20. Juli 2010)

@linkespur:
soviel brauchst gar nicht. falsche bremsbelaege reichen. meine juicy hat anfangs gerubbelt
wie bloed. seit swissstop oder koolstop drin ist, bremmst das ding dass es eine freude ist


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juli 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hallo Bärbel,
> 
> deshalb hört und liest man nichts mehr von Dir, dachte schon das alkfreie Bier vom letzten Post hat Dich umgehauen
> Was hatte denn der arme?
> ...


 
Das dumme Ding ist einfach so zusammengesackt  Hat aber weder Luft noch Öl verloren  Sie haben jetzt alle Dichtungen ausgewechselt und nu tut er wieder


----------



## zero one (20. Juli 2010)

hallo ich suche schwarze lock on griffe für mein ltd cc 08.

am besten nicht zu schwer und race erprobt: kann mir jemand welche empfehlen?


hat jemand die ritchey schaumstoff griffe? wie sind die!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (20. Juli 2010)

Links die Westl. Eisentalerspitze, rechts die Silbertaler Lobspitze





Rauf zum Sonnenkopf und Alpenkitsch





Gipfel des Lechquellengebirges: ua. ganz links der Rogglskopf und im Hintergrund die Rote Wand





Das Silbertal mit den Gipfeln des Rätikon im Hintergrund


----------



## beuze1 (20. Juli 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Ich glaub Beuze ist am Fluß, ned im (trockenen) Flußbett gefahren....




*@Unze77*

*100 Punkte..

für Dich...Prost*


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Prost*


 
Will auch eins


----------



## Cortina (20. Juli 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Links die Westl. Eisentalerspitze, rechts die Silbertaler Lobspitze
> 
> Rauf zum Sonnenkopf und Alpenkitsch
> 
> ...



Schäm Dich solche Fotos am Dienstag zu posten wo das WE noch sooo weit weg ist 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juli 2010)

Das habe ich auch gerade gedacht. Gibst du die Tourdaten auch weiter , oder sind die geheim ???


----------



## beuze1 (20. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> oder sind die geheim ???



*geheim..*
Silbertal - Sonnenkopf


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2010)

schick


----------



## nen (20. Juli 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *geheim..*
> Silbertal - Sonnenkopf


Ja so bin ich rauf auf den Sonnenkopf. Nur runter nach Dalaas fahren würde ich nicht empfehlen.
Schöner 400hm retour bis zur Abzweigung Richtung Kristbersattel und dem Hang entlang bis zum Panoramagasthaus Kristberg. In diesem Abschnitt viele Wanderer von der Kristbergbahn. 
In der Folge weiter Richtung Bartholomäberg und über Innerberg wieder ins Silbertal. Der Übergang vom Kristberg nach Bartholomäberg wie hier

MTB-Touren im Montafon


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juli 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *geheim..*
> Silbertal - Sonnenkopf


 


nen schrieb:


> Ja so bin ich rauf auf den Sonnenkopf. Nur runter nach Dalaas fahren würde ich nicht empfehlen.
> Schöner 400hm retour bis zur Abzweigung Richtung Kristbersattel und dem Hang entlang bis zum Panoramagasthaus Kristberg. In diesem Abschnitt viele Wanderer von der Kristbergbahn.
> In der Folge weiter Richtung Bartholomäberg und über Innerberg wieder ins Silbertal. Der Übergang vom Kristberg nach Bartholomäberg wie hier
> 
> MTB-Touren im Montafon


 
*Super 

 Danke schön 

*


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2010)

Mein Cube hat noch frei (gezwungenermassen)  und bei dem Bier bekam ich Lust auf das 

natürlich mit einem leckeren Getränk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kr0n05 (20. Juli 2010)




----------



## Beff94 (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo ,elde mich auch mal wieder und zwar mit neuem Bike!

Hab des Cube AMS 125 K24

Bilder folgen bald


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Juli 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> ...


Na ein bissl Text hätte ja für den Anfang nicht wirklich geschadet...gut holen wir das einfach nach 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7355050&postcount=1552
Schön, dass Du auch hier das Foto gepostet hast.  und nun viel Spaß damit und weiter tolle Bilder hier


----------



## Kr0n05 (20. Juli 2010)

Excuse me


----------



## Beff94 (20. Juli 2010)

Entschuldigung für die Doppelpost, aber des mit den Fotos hat beim ersten mal nich so geklappt.

Hier mein Lieblingsbild!!






[/URL][/IMG]

Und dann noch ein paar andere






[/URL][/IMG]

einfach nur schön des Bike






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## marco_m (20. Juli 2010)

Sodele am Sonntag noch letzte Testrunde vor den Ferien auf Hometrails gefahren ...





... Aussicht genossen  ...





.. und heute Probepackung erstellt. Am Freitag geht's dann los, in 3 Tagen von Tiefencastel nach Naturns, total ca. 230km / 7500 Hm ... und knapp 7 kg am Rücken  (inkl. 2l Wasser im CB)





Hoffe ich habe dann Zeit für ein paar Bildchen ..

cu Marco


----------



## floggel (20. Juli 2010)

Beff94 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung für die Doppelpost, aber des mit den Fotos hat beim ersten mal nich so geklappt.


Was soll das Schloss denn da? 

Ich hoffe du hast nicht vor, das Bike irgendwo anzuschließen, ohne es ständig im Blickfeld zu haben .


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juli 2010)

*@mzaskar*
Jetzt habe ich auch Hunger 


*@Kr0n05*
Sehr hübsch  Das Rotweiß sieht immer wieder klasse aus.


*@marco m*
Die Zahnbürste fehlt 
Und das mit den Bildern hoffe ich auch  Du hast schon ewig keine mehr gepostet  Wirst doch nicht etwa bequem geworden sein


----------



## marco_m (20. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@mzaskar*
> Jetzt habe ich auch Hunger
> 
> 
> ...



Nein nein wo denkst du hin !! Hatte irgendwo auf einem holprigen Trail meine Kamera verloren  deshalb Bilderlos in letzter Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kr0n05 (20. Juli 2010)

> *@Kr0n05*
> Sehr hübsch  Das Rotweiß sieht immer  wieder klasse aus.



Ja das dachte ich mir auch, weswegen ich extra NICHT das schwarze genommen habe!


----------



## Kr0n05 (20. Juli 2010)

> *@Kr0n05*
> Sehr hübsch  Das Rotweiß sieht immer  wieder klasse aus.


Ja das dachte ich mir auch, weswegen ich extra NICHT das schwarze genommen habe!


----------



## Cortina (20. Juli 2010)

Neulich irgendwo im Wald, da sitzen seltsame Leute vor Ihren Räder und 
meditieren.





Grüße
Guido

PS: Wer kennt sich im Chiemgau gut aus? Ich suche noch Touren, sind mitte August ein paar Tage dort.


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juli 2010)

Hier in der Fussgängerzone haben die armen Kerle immer noch Schilder umhängen, die den Grund für die Notlage verraten


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> PS: Wer kennt sich im Chiemgau gut aus? Ich suche noch Touren, sind mitte August ein paar Tage dort.


wo bist denn?


----------



## dusi__ (21. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hier in der Fussgängerzone haben die armen Kerle immer noch Schilder umhängen, die den Grund für die Notlage verraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (21. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hier in der Fussgängerzone haben die armen Kerle immer noch Schilder umhängen, die den Grund für die Notlage verraten



Musste mich mental auf die bevorstehende Abfahrt vorbereiten, sozusagen die letzten Schiss - Blockaden beseitigen.



fatz schrieb:


> wo bist denn?



Wir wohnen in Rott am Inn und wollten die Gegend so um Aschau - Kampenwand - Unterwössen erkunden.
Wo Du gerade antwortest  bin mit meiner besseren Hälfte unterwegs, da geht nichts über S1.

Mille Grazie
Guido


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Musste mich mental auf die bevorstehende Abfahrt vorbereiten, sozusagen der letzte Schiss


so schlimm wird's dann doch nicht gewesen sein 


> Wir wohnen in Rott am Inn und wollten die Gegend so um Aschau - Kampenwand - Unterwössen erkunden.
> Wo Du gerade antwortest  bin mit meiner besseren Hälfte unterwegs, da geht nichts über S1.


inklusive s1 oder exklusive? kannst du mit gpxfiles was anfangen? schick mir mal deine mail.


----------



## nullstein (21. Juli 2010)

Wär irgendjemand evtl so nett und würde mir mal in Photoshop oder so die Felgen weiß machen? Das wäre sehr nett!


----------



## Kr0n05 (21. Juli 2010)

für mein Bild oben wäre es auch echt nett wenn jemand weiße felgen drauß machen würde, weil ich auch eventuell weisse kaufen will! Danke!


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juli 2010)

Hier mal ganz schnell und hakelig weiße Felgen, bis jemand was Schöneres postet


----------



## wildkater (21. Juli 2010)

hallo fatz,

könntest Du mir auch mal gpx-files aus der Ecke Chiemgau schicken?
Bei mir dürfte es aber bis (inkl.) S3 gehen ;-)


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2010)

@wildkater
von den haerteren sachen hab ich keine files, da nehm ich kein gps mit. wo bist du her?
wenn magst kannst mir deine email schicken, dann sag ich bescheid, wenn mal wieder was 
fahren (meist unter der woche).


----------



## damiman21 (21. Juli 2010)

> für mein Bild oben wäre es auch echt nett wenn jemand weiße felgen drauß  machen würde, weil ich auch eventuell weisse kaufen will! Danke!


 Ich versuche mich mal ...


----------



## damiman21 (21. Juli 2010)

Hier der Vesuch von mir:


----------



## Kr0n05 (21. Juli 2010)

Würde sich einer die mühe machen für mein Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2010)

und jetzt mach mal noch matsch, kettenschmiere und kuhdreck drauf, damit's echt aussieht


----------



## nullstein (21. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> und jetzt mach mal noch matsch und kettenschmiere und kuhdreck drauf, damit's echt aussieht



Kuhdreck?? Ick komm aus Berlin!!! Also wenn dann Hundekacke

P.S.: vielen Dank für die Abeit (an barbarissima und damiman21)


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2010)

du bist baeh!


----------



## nullstein (21. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> du bist baeh!



Du hast angefangen


----------



## deathmetal (21. Juli 2010)

Hab heute mal meinen Würfel etwas ausgeführt 





Ging gut rauf





Hatte aber auch Beistand


----------



## mi2 (21. Juli 2010)

damiman21 schrieb:


> Hier der Vesuch von mir:



jetzt noch nen weißen vorbau und lenker und dann noch die voll weißen rocket ron . aber dann wär es echt nur noch als wandschmuck zu gebrauchen


----------



## regenrohr (21. Juli 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Würde sich einer die mühe machen für mein Bike?



Farbton?
(ich weiss FFFFFF, aber das ist nun einmal mehr als unpassend)
Bild in vernünftiger Auflösung?


----------



## Kr0n05 (21. Juli 2010)

In weiss bitte genau.....Wieso unpassend?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Juli 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Kuhdreck?? Ick komm aus Berlin!!! Also wenn dann Hundekacke


 

Erst mal eine ganz aktuelle Nachricht im Zusammenhang mit MTB-Sport:
http://www.bild.de/BILD/unterhaltun...-schmieder/ist-tot-leblos-im-hotelzimmer.html

Ich habe mich heute auch trotz 34° nach Feierabend aufgemacht... 
.....war ganz schön hügelig für´s Flachland 



...und ab in den Schatten...



....oder ans Wasser...



...da isses...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unze77 (21. Juli 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> hallo fatz,
> 
> könntest Du mir auch mal gpx-files aus der Ecke Chiemgau schicken?
> Bei mir dürfte es aber bis (inkl.) S3 gehen ;-)



Wers braucht - Chiemgau Touren:

http://www.martin-blum.de/index.php -> Berg und Bike

http://www.sigisfunwelt.de/Tourensuche/suchebiketourenchiemgau.htm


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> URL]http://www.martin-blum.de/index.php[/URL] -> Berg und Bike



der bluemchen (ist uebrigens ein ehemaliger kollege von mir) hat zwar eine ganze menge 
nette sachen drauf, aber auch vieles, was ich so nicht fahren wuerde.




> http://www.sigisfunwelt.de/Tourensuche/suchebiketourenchiemgau.htm


wieder einer, der den unterschied zwische trial und trail nicht kennt....


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> In weiss bitte genau.....Wieso unpassend?


deshalb


----------



## Kr0n05 (21. Juli 2010)

Naja geht doch aber....

kannst du mir erklären per PN wie du das so gut verändert hast mit den Farben?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> deshalb


Wieso  Noch ´ne weiße Sattelstütze und schon ist es fertig, einfach klasse das Mädchen- Bike   *duck und weg*


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Naja geht doch aber....


ois gschacksach hod da aff gsagt und hod soafn gfressn....


> kannst du mir erklären per PN wie du das so gut verändert hast mit den Farben?


hab das mit gimp gemacht: die entsprechenden felgen selektiert mit zwei kreisen, die 
roten teile noch rausgenommen und einfach invertiert.

@spuri:
eben. in himmelblau waer's ein traum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (21. Juli 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> In weiss bitte genau.....Wieso unpassend?




das unpassend war nicht auf die Kombination der Farbe von Rad und Felge bezogen, sondern das FFFFFF nicht verwendet wird, selbt die DtSwiss / Fulcrum / etc. sind vom Farbton her nicht reinweiss, sondern etwas dunkler, darum sieht das oben auf der Montage auch so komisch aus...


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juli 2010)

*@Kr0n05*
Weiße Felgen täten schon sehr schick aussehen  An dem Bike kämen die American Classic bestimmt auch gut


----------



## Mithras (22. Juli 2010)

So mal passend dazu was mit weißem Lenker 









etwas höher, und breiter als der Orginal Easton.. fährt sich super


----------



## Mircwidu (22. Juli 2010)

sorry aber das passt mal gar nicht :kotz:


----------



## Mithras (22. Juli 2010)

zu weiß ? .. mir gefällts


----------



## dusi__ (22. Juli 2010)

nich zu weiss...eher...zu unförmig


----------



## Mircwidu (22. Juli 2010)

weiß würde schon passen.
aber wie mein vorredner schon sagt zu unförmig. Riser sind schon nicht schön und dann noch auf nenm CC-Hardtail neeeeeeeee
da gehört ein Flatbar oder lowriser drauf und kein Holzfeller.


----------



## Mithras (22. Juli 2010)

Ja das is wie 19" Felgen aufm Polo, wenigstens is kein Ständer dran  .. 

Flatbars und Lowriser taugen mir nicht von der Sitzposi her ... den Riser find ich echt bequemer .. klar schaut n bissel wuchtig aus, durch den 31,8mm Vorbau.. vllt hab ich was das angeht auch ne Geschmacksabnormalität.. mir gefallen Riser .. grad am Hardtail gefällts mir.

Bin Jahrelang komplett ungefedertes MTB gefahren, mit nem schönen kleinen Joe Murray Rahmen .. und klar .. dicken Riser drauf ..  .. leider hab ich von dem Teil keine Fotos ... .. und es hat sich vor 2 Jahren in die ewigen Jagdgründe verabschiedet..


----------



## idworker (22. Juli 2010)

no go, sorry - aber des passt net......


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juli 2010)

kann es fliegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (22. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> kann es fliegen?



siehste nicht die Flügel und díe Öffnung für's Red Bull


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juli 2010)

`doch die flügel mehr als deutlich. evtl. muss man sich aber auch zwecks geweihähnlicher formen vorm jäger in acht nehmen!


----------



## Kr0n05 (22. Juli 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wieso  Noch ´ne weiße Sattelstütze und schon ist es fertig, einfach klasse das Mädchen- Bike   *duck und weg*




Also ich finde weiss hat nix mit mädchenfarben zu tun. Im gegenteil, weiss finde ich ziemlich edel, und ich werde auf jeden fall noch weisse felgen kaufen...

Nach und nach werden dann rot eloxierte Teile wie bremsen etc folgen...Es gibt doch nichts geileres als weiss mit rot elxoierten parts dran!


----------



## nullstein (22. Juli 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Also ich finde weiss hat nix mit mädchenfarben zu tun. Im gegenteil, weiss finde ich ziemlich edel, und ich werde auf jeden fall noch weisse felgen kaufen...
> 
> Nach und nach werden dann rot eloxierte Teile wie bremsen etc folgen...Es gibt doch nichts geileres als weiss mit rot elxoierten parts dran!



Lass dich doch nicht beeinflussen! Wenn du weiß magst, dann ist es dein Geschmack und fertig.


----------



## Beorn (22. Juli 2010)

Es ging wohl nicht um die Farben an sich, sondern um den ziemlich hohen Riser.


----------



## idworker (22. Juli 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Es ging wohl nicht um die Farben an sich, sondern um den ziemlich hohen Riser.


----------



## Beorn (22. Juli 2010)

Ich finde weiß am Bike auch eher eine Krankheit, aber die Cube-Farbkombis damit gehn schon wieder. Aber aus der Perspektive mit dem Riser, da runzelt sich meine Stirn spontan beim anschaun.


----------



## nullstein (22. Juli 2010)

Wenn er den Riser schön findet und bequem dazu, dann ist doch alles in Butter. Eigentlich sollte Optik hinter Funktionalität stehen.


----------



## XantoR (22. Juli 2010)

so mal wieder nen bild.. 
mein stereo im wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weizentrinker (22. Juli 2010)

Mal nen paar Impressionen aus dem Wiesental, auch wenn meine Handycam nicht wirklich qualität liefert...





















Grüsse, Matthias


----------



## Beorn (22. Juli 2010)

Wo hast Du denn Deine Bremsleitung vorne festgemacht?


----------



## Weizentrinker (22. Juli 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn Deine Bremsleitung vorne festgemacht?




Gar nicht, wer braucht den sowas? 

Das war noch bevor ich sie auf Mass gekürzt hatte, sie hatte sich selbst mit ein paar Schlaufen in Position gehalten.

Gruss, Matthias


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Juli 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Also ich finde weiss hat nix mit mädchenfarben zu tun. ...Es gibt doch nichts geileres als weiss mit rot elxoierten parts dran!


 
Nachdem wir nun wieder ein paar Bilder hatten (leider schaffe ich die von heute zeitlich nicht mehr zu posten) schnell noch ein reiner Textbeitrag :
Habe meiner Frau zusätzlich weiße Parts an mein ehemaliges Acid angebaut...und fand es wirkte damit Frauengerechter  
Vielleicht bin ich dadurch vorbelastet  oder es ist die Kombi mit Rot (auch so ein Vorurteil....mit weiß/blau oder weiß/grün kann ich mich schon wieder anfreunden) Aber Dir musses letztlich gefallen 
Hier sagt man "nur" seine Meinung - beeinflussen lassen muss/soll sich ja keiner 
Was Deine 2. Aussage betrifft - machen und (Beweis-Fotos) eintellen


----------



## Halfstep (22. Juli 2010)

mal wieder in heimischen gefilden unterwegs gewesen:


----------



## sepalot (22. Juli 2010)

So, verspätet aber besser wie nie. Noch ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende beim Freeride Festival in Saalbach-Hinterglemm.

Die ganze Truppe auf dem Schattberg-Gipfel.






Blick in Richtung Kitzsteinhorn (irgendow im Hintergrund).






Noch bis da rüber, dann beginnt der Trailspaß aufm Hacklbergtrail. 






Oh man, da hat mich einer voll erwischt .






Die Fernsicht ist echt geil . Blick runter Richtung Hinterglemm.






Der Hacklbergtrail wird unter die Stollen genommen - nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht. 






Schön 






Blick rüber auf den Hacklbergtrail.






Das Fritzz hat sich echt gut geschlagen bisher. Das Fritzz vor unserer Hütte.






Unser Domizil fürs lange WE kurz unterhalb der Reiterkogelbahn. 






Auf dem Festival musste man natürlich auch mal bei Cube vorbei schauen.






Schließlich musste das Hanzz mal ausprobiert werden. ISt echt ein geiles Bike! Die Anschaffung muss wohl sein. 






MAnche haben einen Wohn- / Essplatz, andere einen Bike-Abstellraum . 






Der Blick aus der Küche. 





































Wahr echt ein geiles WE mit topp Trails, Bikes, Leuten, Wetter und geiler Hütte. 

lg
sepalot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (22. Juli 2010)

Tolle Bilder sepalot! Das schaut nach jeder Menge Spaß aus


----------



## sepalot (22. Juli 2010)

Ja, war es auch. Auch wenn man, sobald man nicht mehr in Bewegung wahr, bei 34° im Schatten dahingeschmolzen ist . Aber leiber das ganze WE schwitzen als nur Regen.


----------



## barbarissima (22. Juli 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> Wahr echt ein geiles WE mit topp Trails, Bikes, Leuten, Wetter und geiler Hütte.
> 
> lg
> sepalot


 
*Ja, das sieht man 

*


----------



## blnbikes (22. Juli 2010)

Foto Nr. 3 meiner momentan 4 Würfel


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Juli 2010)

nee, sowas gefällt mir net ..... wir sind hier doch bei mtb`s ....
@sepalot : geilste bilder , muss toll gewesen sein !!!
@besitzer des blau-weissen ht`s ...: der rizer wirkt am ht viel zu überdimensioniert - zu plump .... an nem enduro isser gut , aber so .....
greez , k.


----------



## fatz (22. Juli 2010)

@blnbikes
mach noch 29er reifen drauf, dann hast das treckingdingens endgueltig gepimpt und die kati tickt ganz aus


----------



## regenrohr (22. Juli 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Wenn er den Riser schön findet und bequem dazu, dann ist doch alles in Butter. *Eigentlich sollte Optik hinter Funktionalität stehen*.



das erste Mal, das ich hier so eine vernünftige Aussage erblicken darf, bei dem ganzen Leichtbau- und Farbwahn einiger hier....

Und vorallem was soll dieses Gespräch, es muss dem jeweiligen Besitzer gefallen und er / sie muss damit zu Recht kommen, schließlich bezahlt er / sie es ja auch, nichts gegen Kritik, dann aber bitte begründet!

da es hier aber um Bilder geht, passend zur Jahreszeit:


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Juli 2010)

Oh nee der Winter muss noch nicht kommen *frier* 
Mensch in was für Gegenden hier manche ihre CUBEs ausführen ist schon der Wahnsinn.
Mein Jagdgebiet Harz und südliches Umland ist auch schon fette aber so´n Alpentour würd mich auch reizen

Und ja, ich find weiß geil


----------



## multiMonochrom (22. Juli 2010)

Weiß im Wald - sehr geil
Weiß am Bike - sieht nur cool aus, wenn's neu ist (meine Meinung)

...aber ich schweife ab.........


----------



## motorsportfreak (23. Juli 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Wenn er den Riser schön findet und bequem dazu, dann ist doch alles in Butter. Eigentlich sollte Optik hinter Funktionalität stehen.


 
ein wahres Wort, hört man leider viel zu selten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2010)

@ sepalot

schöne Bilder  und das Hanzz würde mich ja auch mal interessieren 

hier nochmal das Kitz


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Juli 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> das erste Mal, das ich hier so eine vernünftige Aussage erblicken darf, bei dem ganzen Leichtbau- und Farbwahn einiger hier....


 
Nee, die Aussage kam sinngemäß schon desöfteren hier im Thread...
Aber ich sehe das auch nicht sooo eng, von der Diskussion lebt das Forum - und man kann sich der Meinung einiger (vieler? / weniger?) anschließen - oder auch nicht! Im Besten Fall gibt das Ganze ja ganz neue Sichtweisen ..... Cube Farben sind irgendwie schon alle Schick, aber das der Besitzer seines Bikes diese Farbe bevorzugt und etwas anpreist....ist doch klar, warum hätte er sie sonst gekauft  
Ist doch alles halb so schlimm, jeder Besitzer eines Cube darf zu Recht stolz sein auf das Bike 



regenrohr schrieb:


> Und vorallem was soll dieses Gespräch, es muss dem jeweiligen Besitzer gefallen und er / sie muss damit zu Recht kommen, schließlich bezahlt er / sie es ja auch, nichts gegen Kritik, dann aber bitte begründet!


 
Dem ersten gibt es nix hinzu zu fügen... Kritik, aber begründet...
Winterbilder sind voll daneben  Begründung: Schlechte Erinnerungen  und die sommerlichen sind eigentlich derzeit auch vieeeel schöner...(vgl. sepalot) 

Von der großen Hitzewelle befreit (zzt. sind hier 15°) gibt es noch schnell die Erinnerungen (Fotos) von gestern (34°) - knapp 30 km Schlaubetal vor der Arbeit.....



Pause



Kurz vor Müllrose - im Hintergrund die alte Mühle (noch in Betrieb - Wasser fliesst durch das Fabrikähnliche Gebäude) und die Kirche der Stadt...



Ride on!
@ Weizentrinker - das ist ja auch ein hammer LTD Team - schön, schön, schön dieses Blau! und lustiger Baumstamm ;-)


----------



## Weizentrinker (23. Juli 2010)

@Spurhalter,

danke für's Kompliment  Ist halt mal was anderes, weil es halt auch ein Eigenbau ist bei dem nur der Rahmen von Cube ist und alles andere vom Einsatzzweck und Geldbeutel bestimmt wird.

Matthias


----------



## Jason86 (23. Juli 2010)

Endlich ist es da !!!!!!    Das Cube hat einen Bruder bekommen !!!

Leider kein Cube, aber es ist so traumhaft schön !!!!! 

Das Acid darf, muss natürlich bleiben !!!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Juli 2010)

Jason86 schrieb:


> Endlich ist es da !!!!!!  Aber das Acid darf, muss auf jeden Fall bleiben !!!!


Sonst wäre "Jason" auch ganz sicher beleidigt  - und außerdem ist er ein gutes "Alibi-Motiv" für Fotos hier im Thread 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch - schönes "Frosch-Grün" - da wird Kati´s lobender Kommentar  sicher nicht lange auf sich warten lassen 
Viel Spaß damit! Aber Jason nicht so doll vernachlässigen


----------



## Jason86 (23. Juli 2010)

Danke !!!!

Natürlich wir Jason noch regelmäßig ausgeführt!!!!
Der braucht ja auch Bewegung!


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2010)

wirklich eine hübsche Farbe  aber nicht in der Wiese ablegen sonst findest du es nicht mehr


----------



## Somnus (23. Juli 2010)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ja das is wie 19" Felgen aufm Polo, wenigstens is kein Ständer dran  ..
> 
> Flatbars und Lowriser taugen mir nicht von der Sitzposi her ... den Riser find ich echt bequemer .. klar schaut n bissel wuchtig aus, durch den 31,8mm Vorbau.. vllt hab ich was das angeht auch ne Geschmacksabnormalität.. mir gefallen Riser .. grad am Hardtail gefällts mir.
> 
> Bin Jahrelang komplett ungefedertes MTB gefahren, mit nem schönen kleinen Joe Murray Rahmen .. und klar .. dicken Riser drauf ..  .. leider hab ich von dem Teil keine Fotos ... .. und es hat sich vor 2 Jahren in die ewigen Jagdgründe verabschiedet..



Ach lass die labern!
Sieht gut aus! 
Meins habe ich so auch umgebaut und mir gefällt's!
Kein Rizer an nem HT - wo bitte steht diese Weisheit???
Leute gewöhnt euch doch mal diese begrenzte Sichtweise ab! 
Wo ist das Prob. ein Race HT etwas tourentauglicher zu machen?!


----------



## Beorn (23. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das für alle gilt:

Ich war mir unsicher, ob es an der Perspektive liegt oder daran, dass der Riser viel Rise hat (was wird nur aus der Sprache?). Somnus Würfel in der Seitenansicht sieht viel gefälliger aus, als von so schräg-vorne-oben. Da siehts nimmer halb so stirnrunzelig aus.

Und dass ein Rad Freude machen muss beim fahren und dann erst durch gefälliges Erscheinungsbild ist klar. Meins hat giftgrüne Griffe bekommen, auch nicht jedermanns/fraus Geschmack, v.a. weil ich sie wie nen Spoiler dran hab (Ergondinger)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weizentrinker (23. Juli 2010)

Um nochmal auf das Thema "weiss" zu kommen, ich habe mir einfach mal eine Vorderrad zusammengeschraubt um die Optik zu sehen und ich finde, dass kommt gar nicht schlecht.













Gruss, Matthias


----------



## Kr0n05 (23. Juli 2010)

sehr geil, ist doch aber schwer sowas oder?


----------



## Weizentrinker (23. Juli 2010)

812g ist das viel?

Matthias


----------



## PeterR (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Mal ein "Studiobild" von meinem Stereo... (angesichts des Wetters  )







Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Mithras (23. Juli 2010)

Somnus Danke, 

fesches Reaction, die Gabel in blau passt super, weiße Felgen würden deinem Bike bestimmt auch gut stehen ..

mal sehen, wenns morgen nicht so schifft.. werd ich meinen Würfel auch mal wieder durchs Wiesenttal treten .. hoffentlich geht mir nicht wieder ein Schlauch dabei kaputt


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Juli 2010)

> Um nochmal auf das Thema "weiss" zu kommen, ich habe mir einfach mal eine Vorderrad zusammengeschraubt um die Optik zu sehen und ich finde, dass kommt gar nicht schlecht.





Kr0n05 schrieb:


> sehr geil, ist doch aber schwer sowas oder?





> 812g ist das viel?



Ich glaube er meinte eher das zusammenbauen als wie das Gewicht.
Aber 812g für ein VR ist nicht besonders leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weizentrinker (24. Juli 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte eher das zusammenbauen als wie das Gewicht.
> Aber 812g für ein VR ist nicht besonders leicht.



30 Minuten Konzentration um ein Laufrad einzuspeichen kann ich gerade noch aufbringen auch wenn ich kein Student mehr bin.

Komm jetzt, für nen stabiles Laufrad welches auch mit 80kg Lebendgewicht zurecht kommt musst du schon ein wenig Gewicht in Kauf nehmen.

Gruss, Matthias


----------



## Weizentrinker (24. Juli 2010)

Mithras schrieb:


> Somnus Danke,
> 
> fesches Reaction, die Gabel in blau passt super, weiße Felgen würden deinem Bike bestimmt auch gut stehen ..
> 
> mal sehen, wenns morgen nicht so schifft.. werd ich meinen Würfel auch mal wieder durchs Wiesenttal treten .. hoffentlich geht mir nicht wieder ein Schlauch dabei kaputt



Wo ist hier nen Reaction mit ner blauen Gabel zu sehen?

Gruss, Matthias


----------



## Mithras (24. Juli 2010)

Bei Somnus in der Gallery


----------



## Weizentrinker (24. Juli 2010)

Ok! 

Yep, das ist mal was Anderes! Sieht gut aus.

Matthias


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. Juli 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mal ein "Studiobild" von meinem Stereo... (angesichts des Wetters  )
> 
> ...



Gibts diesen Dämpferschutz (zwischen Hinterrad und Dämpfer) eigentlich auch einzeln zu kaufen?
Hatte schonmal danach gesucht aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## multiMonochrom (24. Juli 2010)

> Gibts diesen Dämpferschutz (zwischen Hinterrad und Dämpfer) eigentlich auch einzeln zu kaufen?



meinst du den hier?


----------



## Vincy (24. Juli 2010)

Den gibt es auch von Cube als ZubehÃ¶r. Ist aus Carbon und kostet 40â¬.
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/accessoires-tires_id_36644_.htm


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. Juli 2010)

Oh Danke aber ich seh bzw. les schon das die ausschliesslich für die CUBE Fully Rahmen gedacht sind. Ich dachte so ein Teil gibts auch für HT Rahmen. 
Find die kleinen Schutzbleche rafiniert und denke das Umwefer auch ein bissel geschütz werden.
Mmmh wär eine Marktlücke


----------



## MilkyWayne (24. Juli 2010)

da hilft dann glaub ich nur selberbauen, sorry


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Juli 2010)

Is dasn Wetter...vor zwei Wochen bei 37 grad fast nen hitzeschlag und jetzt bei 18grad brauch ich schwimmflügel..man man

Hier race äktschn...(die enduro-freeride äktschn kommt demnächst auch mal wieder )

















 (Bikepark fiel heute wegen wetter aus..grr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
Ich hab ein großes Problem und wollte euch mal um Hilfe bitten.
Ich habe seit 2 Tagen die Möglichkeit an ein 2008er Fritzz The One zu kommen und würde das auch sehr gerne haben. Der Preis stimmt nämlich...
Allerdings gefällt mir am 2008er der Rahmen nicht. Ist es möglich, dass ich mir das 2008er kaufe und einen neuen 2009er Rahmen nehme und das einfach umbaue? Oder gibt es da Probleme beim Steuersatz oder der Steckachse hinten? Das 2008er hat ja noch ein Maxle system, mit einer Einbaubreite von 135mm und Durchmesser von 12mm, die Syntace x-12 am 2009er ja auch 135mm Einbaubr. und 12mm Durchm..
Das müsste doch passen, wenn ich das einfach tausche, oder? 
Bitte helft mir schnell, ich muss nämlich bald Bescheid sagen, ob ich das Bike nehme.

P.S.:Ich hab auch schon in den richtigen Cube Fritzz Thread geschrieben, wollte aber nur auf Nummer sicher gehen, da hier mehr los ist...
Bilder folgen dann, wenn ich das Fritzz habe


----------



## m.rr (24. Juli 2010)

Hi,
hier ein paar Bilder von meiner Spessarttour heute.













LG
M.


----------



## Weizentrinker (24. Juli 2010)

Hier sind die specs vom 2009.
Wenn du die vom 2008 kennst kannst du ja vergleichen.

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/images/articles/5a84beed2be52c8396e75e45bb9c6674_5.jpg

die vom 2008 hab ich auch noch gefunden. Kann keine Probleme feststellen.

http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Cube/CubeFully/Fritzz.htm

Du brauchst nen neuen Umwerfer.


Matthias


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (24. Juli 2010)

~~CubeForEver~~ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab ein großes Problem und wollte euch mal um Hilfe bitten.
> Ich habe seit 2 Tagen die Möglichkeit an ein 2008er Fritzz The One zu kommen und würde das auch sehr gerne haben. Der Preis stimmt nämlich...
> Allerdings gefällt mir am 2008er der Rahmen nicht. Ist es möglich, dass ich mir das 2008er kaufe und einen neuen 2009er Rahmen nehme und das einfach umbaue? Oder gibt es da Probleme beim Steuersatz oder der Steckachse hinten? Das 2008er hat ja noch ein Maxle system, mit einer Einbaubreite von 135mm und Durchmesser von 12mm, die Syntace x-12 am 2009er ja auch 135mm Einbaubr. und 12mm Durchm..
> ...



Ab 2009 hat das Fritzz hinten X12, genau! Aber das hat 142mm Einbaubreite! Siehe auch Syntace HP. Also, wird das HR nicht passen, außer man kann es auf X12 (142mm) umbauen. Kommt halt auf die Nabe an...
Das Steuerrohr hat 1,5", weiß nicht wie´s beim 2008er war. Ich hab bei meinem auch ne 36er Talas drin mit 1 1/8", und den entsprechenden Steuersatz mit Reduzierung (FSA, 1,5" auf 1 1/8").

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Is dasn Wetter...vor zwei Wochen bei 37 grad fast nen hitzeschlag und jetzt bei 18grad brauch ich schwimmflügel...


Vor zwei Wochen... vor 2 Tagen noch bei 34° und gestern früh bei 15° und Dauerregen....mit Schwimmflügeln....



Somnus schrieb:


> Ach lass die labern!
> Meins habe ich so auch umgebaut und mir gefällt's!
> Leute gewöhnt euch doch mal diese begrenzte Sichtweise ab!


Jawoll, einer weniger, der auf mich einhacken wird, falls, falls, falls ich doch die Cane Creek Thudbuster Sattelstütze erwerbe, montiere und ein 1. Foto davon poste  Na egal....noch ist der Gedanke nicht ganz gereift....aber der geänderte Weg zur Arbeit (mehr Wald und Feldanteil + 6 km länger ) legt den Gedanken nahe...auch wenn es optisch und stilmässig nicht gerade der Hammer ist... 

PS: Schöne Fotos mal wieder...gepostet - sehr wohltuend und unterhaltsam bei dem Wetter


----------



## Gaz (24. Juli 2010)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Oh Danke aber ich seh bzw. les schon das die ausschliesslich für die CUBE Fully Rahmen gedacht sind. Ich dachte so ein Teil gibts auch für HT Rahmen.
> Find die kleinen Schutzbleche rafiniert und denke das Umwefer auch ein bissel geschütz werden.
> Mmmh wär eine Marktlücke




Diesen Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Hab mir auch schon paar Gedanken dazu gemacht bin aber noch zu keinem annehmbaren Ergebnis gekommen.


----------



## Beorn (24. Juli 2010)

Das wär ein schöner Gedanke, denn entweder es haut den Schmodder rein und der Umwerfer will nimmer wie er soll oder es haut Steinle rein, mit demselben Ergebnis.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (24. Juli 2010)

@andi: Bei uns südöstlich von Berlin ists mit dem Wetter genauso:

Ich bin dieses WE in Königswusterhausen und heute mit meinem Bruder eine Runde im Bereich der Gemeinde Heidesee bei Regen gefahren. Später kam noch der Wind hinzu.
Schon was anderes auf einmal bei 18°C und viel Wasser zu fahren..

Hier von einer Pause bei Dolgenbrodt:

Iche:



Mein Bruder:




Insgesamt 50 km und 2 h unterwegs.

Viele Grüße aus KW von Stefan.


----------



## bujo12 (24. Juli 2010)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naf (24. Juli 2010)

~~CubeForEver~~ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab ein großes Problem und wollte euch mal um Hilfe bitten.
> Ich habe seit 2 Tagen die Möglichkeit an ein 2008er Fritzz The One zu kommen und würde das auch sehr gerne haben. Der Preis stimmt nämlich...
> Allerdings gefällt mir am 2008er der Rahmen nicht. Ist es möglich, dass ich mir das 2008er kaufe und einen neuen 2009er Rahmen nehme und das einfach umbaue? Oder gibt es da Probleme beim Steuersatz oder der Steckachse hinten? Das 2008er hat ja noch ein Maxle system, mit einer Einbaubreite von 135mm und Durchmesser von 12mm, die Syntace x-12 am 2009er ja auch 135mm Einbaubr. und 12mm Durchm..
> ...



Öhm, wo ist jetzt das Problem?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Juli 2010)

bujo12 schrieb:


> ...


Die sind doch nicht etwa aktuell  wo bitte ist denn zzt. so ein Wetter? Das 2. ist besonders schön - das Schloß so mittig über dem Bike 
Wo ist das denn bitte genau?


----------



## sepalot (24. Juli 2010)

ich würde auf Burg Hohenzollern tippen?


----------



## ThomasAC (24. Juli 2010)

Halfstep schrieb:


> mal wieder in heimischen gefilden unterwegs gewesen:



Dreiborner Hochfläche? 
ich war dort bislang nur wandern, zu Fuß.


----------



## bujo12 (24. Juli 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> ich würde auf Burg Hohenzollern tippen?



Genau 
Ist das Wetter von Morgen 
Ok war vom letzen Wochenende..


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (24. Juli 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @andi: Bei uns südöstlich von Berlin ists mit dem Wetter genauso:
> 
> Ich bin dieses WE in Königswusterhausen und heute mit meinem Bruder eine Runde im Bereich der Gemeinde Heidesee bei Regen gefahren. Später kam noch der Wind hinzu.
> Schon was anderes auf einmal bei 18°C und viel Wasser zu fahren..
> ...



Mit Warnschutzweste????  

Sorry, aber wir sind Mountainbiker! Und lieben auch mal ein bisschen ein Risiko! Als Regenschutz, den ihr euch schnell an der Tanke gekauft habt, ist´s natürlich ok...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (24. Juli 2010)

naf schrieb:


> Öhm, wo ist jetzt das Problem?



Siehe meinen Beitrag weiter oben!!


----------



## HILLKILLER (25. Juli 2010)

Ist ja klasse wenn das Wetter um KWH so "toll" war, hatte ich ja sogar mal Glück... 
MD-BRB in unter 3h  ohne Regen

Bild nur als Link, da kein Cube und sehr verhaltene Qualität...aber der Singlespeeder musste halt zum Semesterende heim  

http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/1238/dsc01351.jpg


----------



## Somnus (25. Juli 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das für alle gilt:
> 
> Ich war mir unsicher, ob es an der Perspektive liegt oder daran, dass der Riser viel Rise hat (was wird nur aus der Sprache?). Somnus Würfel in der Seitenansicht sieht viel gefälliger aus, als von so schräg-vorne-oben. Da siehts nimmer halb so stirnrunzelig aus.
> 
> Und dass ein Rad Freude machen muss beim fahren und dann erst durch gefälliges Erscheinungsbild ist klar. Meins hat giftgrüne Griffe bekommen, auch nicht jedermanns/fraus Geschmack, v.a. weil ich sie wie nen Spoiler dran hab (Ergondinger)



War vielleicht etwas zu allgemein gehalten, sorry!
Mich nervt's halt nur, dass "einige" Leute hier immer so schubladenhaft denken. Aber es betrifft ja nicht alle - zum Glück!


----------



## Somnus (25. Juli 2010)

Weizentrinker schrieb:


> Ok!
> 
> Yep, das ist mal was Anderes! Sieht gut aus.
> 
> Matthias



Danke.

Weiße Felgen+Speichen sind echt mal der Hammer. 
Welche Felgen haste denn da verbaut?
Ich will mir evtl. auch noch weiße zulegen.


----------



## Weizentrinker (25. Juli 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Weiße Felgen+Speichen sind echt mal der Hammer.
> Welche Felgen haste denn da verbaut?
> Ich will mir evtl. auch noch weiße zulegen.



Sieht man doch? Ist ne Mavic 717, die gibt es nicht in weiss aber ich weiss wo man andere Farben bekommen kann. Von dort hab ich mir mal nen Satz gekauft, ist ordentliche Qualität für den Preis!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370372590460&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Die Speichen kommen von SIXPACK und sind DD 2.0/1.8/2.0

Gruss, Matthias


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Juli 2010)

@somnus : ..was heisst schubladenhaft ..???? jeder hat doch einen anderen geschmack . weshalb sollte man dann juhu schreiben und beifall klatschen , wenn einem optisch etwas missfällt ?klar . jeder kann mit  seinem bike machen , was er möchte - rizer am ht , zu tiefer sattel , rottönen , die nicht zusammenpassen , reflektoren ,klingeln - und was auch immer für gedöns - ABER das ist ein forum . und da kann man seine meinung äussern - man nennt das kritik .... und wenn etwas dem einen gut gefällt , wird er sich positiv äussern - und andersherum halt negativ . das ist doch kein persönlicher angriff - e s ist schlicht und ergeifend ein anderer geschmack . und darüber kann man sich nicht streiten - man kann es nur kund tun .... in diesem sinne - schönes grüne sp. enduro ...., greez , k.   @fatz : ...ja , da könntest du recht haben , mit dem austicken LOL ....


----------



## fatz (25. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @fatz : ...ja , da könntest du recht haben , mit dem austicken LOL ....


nicht, dass ich bezugs 29er bzw. gepimpenten treckingradln anderer meinung waer....


----------



## fox_20 (25. Juli 2010)

mein schmuckstück nach dem sauber machen.
nur leider sieht man auf weiß wirklich jeden mist.


----------



## wildkater (25. Juli 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Den gibt es auch von Cube als Zubehör. Ist aus Carbon und kostet 40.
> http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/accessoires-tires_id_36644_.htm


Passt das auch für die 2007er Stereos? Und klappert das Zeug nicht im Gelände?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (25. Juli 2010)

Nein, passt nicht so wie es ist. Dazu sind in der Schwingenbrücke zwei Gewindeeinsätze eingelassen welche erst ab dem 09'er vorhanden sind. Die Brücke ist ja auch etwas anders geformt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (25. Juli 2010)

warum am flying circus ne 200er scheibe hinten


----------



## fatz (25. Juli 2010)

hier mal n bild von meinem stereo. im moment mit leihgabel, weil die lyrik grad beim service ist.


----------



## m.rr (25. Juli 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> ...Und klappert das Zeug nicht im Gelände?



nö, das sitzt bombenfest, da klappert nix!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juli 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Mit Warnschutzweste???? Sorry, aber wir sind Mountainbiker! Und lieben auch mal ein bisschen ein Risko...


Also wie blöd ist das denn  sorry - aber die beiden sind trotz des widrigen Wetters gefahren. Und irgendwie habe ich beim Anblick der Bilder schon auf einen solchen sinnfreien Kommentar gewartet. 
Um so mehr war ich (negativ) überrascht, das sich tatsächlich Jemand gefunden hat, der seinen Senf unbedingt in dieser Form dazu abgeben muss. 
Risiko auf dem Trail = na gut = o.K. 
Sinnloses Risiko im Straßenverkehr = Warum? = no go! 
Sorry Airmatic, aber manche sind da offensichtlich schon etwas reifer .....  und kommen für den nächtsten Trail-Ausritt wenigstens gesund nach Hause...

@fox20 - sieht tatsächlich in weiß/rot sehr geil aus...denke muss mich bei Kr0n05 entschuldigen & bin mal auf seine Version des Acid in weiß/rot gespannt!

Der Regen hat endlich aufgehört - so war heute früh ein richtig toller Ritt bei 19° und leichtem Wind möglich. Fast schon zu Traumhaft!


----------



## Somnus (25. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @somnus : ..was heisst schubladenhaft ..???? jeder hat doch einen anderen geschmack . weshalb sollte man dann juhu schreiben und beifall klatschen , wenn einem optisch etwas missfällt ?klar . jeder kann mit  seinem bike machen , was er möchte - rizer am ht , zu tiefer sattel , rottönen , die nicht zusammenpassen , reflektoren ,klingeln - und was auch immer für gedöns - ABER das ist ein forum . und da kann man seine meinung äussern - man nennt das kritik .... und wenn etwas dem einen gut gefällt , wird er sich positiv äussern - und andersherum halt negativ . das ist doch kein persönlicher angriff - e s ist schlicht und ergeifend ein anderer geschmack . und darüber kann man sich nicht streiten - man kann es nur kund tun .... in diesem sinne - schönes grüne sp. enduro ...., greez , k.   @fatz : ...ja , da könntest du recht haben , mit dem austicken LOL ....



Und ebenfalls in diesem anderen Sinne...
Es gibt eben "Kritik" und Kritik!
Aber lass uns das mal lieber nicht ausdiskutieren!


----------



## regenrohr (25. Juli 2010)

heute mal wieder bisschen geradelt...







spurhalter schrieb:


> Winterbilder sind voll daneben  Begründung: Schlechte Erinnerungen  und die sommerlichen sind eigentlich derzeit auch vieeeel schöner...(vgl. sepalot)



zu 1) das ist zwar begründet, aber nicht objektiv 
zu 2) naja... scheinbar hat der gute Knecht weniger Skrupel als ich...


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Juli 2010)

..... kleine wetterauer rundfahrt  !!! schönen sonntag aben d noch ,allen würf`lern !!


----------



## bujo12 (25. Juli 2010)

Heute noch mal eine Hohenzollerntour:


----------



## bike.larry (25. Juli 2010)

Mein Cube Hooper 2010 62 cm 

Mit neuen Komponenten:


Sattel Brooks B17 pre-aged
Satteltasche Topeak aero small
Flaschenhalter Mounty für Sigg-Bottels
Pedale Shimano SPD-324 (eine Seite für Schuhe mit SPD-System, eine Seite Bärentatze)
Lenkergriffe Ergon Biokork GP-1
Klingel BBB Loud
Fahrradcomputer Sigma 1009 kabelgebunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. Juli 2010)

Heute eine gepflegte Radtour durch den Harz.
Die Bilder sind am Blauen See geschossen wurden.


----------



## elbtalcruiser (25. Juli 2010)

Waren am WE auch im Harz (Thale) 
Schöne Trails an der Teufelsmauer und im Selketal !!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> hier mal n bild von meinem stereo. im moment mit leihgabel, weil die lyrik grad beim service ist.



ews wäre bestimmt schön, aber dein link is tot. und du hast dazu keins im album - bbitte krigieren - danke


----------



## m.rr (25. Juli 2010)

bike.larry schrieb:


> Mein Cube Hooper 2010 62 cm
> ...



cooles Teil  gefällt mir gut !


----------



## Magic21 (25. Juli 2010)

Heute mal wieder durch den Störmthaler Tagebau gefahren, und siehe da: Da fliegen ja die ersten Downhiller durch die Luft.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (25. Juli 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Also wie blöd ist das denn  sorry - aber die beiden sind trotz des widrigen Wetters gefahren. Und irgendwie habe ich beim Anblick der Bilder schon auf einen solchen sinnfreien Kommentar gewartet.
> Um so mehr war ich (negativ) überrascht, das sich tatsächlich Jemand gefunden hat, der seinen Senf unbedingt in dieser Form dazu abgeben muss.
> Risiko auf dem Trail = na gut = o.K.
> Sinnloses Risiko im Straßenverkehr = Warum? = no go!
> ...



Sorry, aber ich hab soviele Reflektoren am Rucksack, auf den Klamotten und sonst nochwo, wenn ich da auch noch übersehen werde ist das mit Sicherheit nicht meine Schuld! Außerdem habe ich immer eine super Lampe dabei, sowohl vorne wie hinten, da kann ich mich auch nur einer mit 3 Promille übersehen!! Der fährt mich dann soweiso über den Haufen, weil er einfach besoffen ist!!! Warnschutzweste aufm Bike geht einfach nicht!! Mountainbiken ist halt ein bisschen risikoreich und dann fahr ich mit Warnschutzweste rum oder was?? Man kanns auch übertreiben, wenn ich will, das mir nichts passiert, bleib ich zuhause im Bett! Obwohl,...... auch da könnte ich rausfallen und mir das Genick am Nachtkästchen brechen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (25. Juli 2010)

...fand die weste auch ein wenig übertrieben - muss ich ja zugeben .... GRINS ....
..dieses komische schwarze hooper - neeeeeee.- ;(


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo Würfelfreunde,

ach, was herrliches Wochenende. Temperaturtechnisch war das ja mal wieder genau mein Ding.

Samstag: Auf zur Platte und dann die Trails nach Wiesbaden unsicher gemacht.









Herrlich ... gefühlte 50 km Trails zum absurfen. Nichts wirklich technisches, aber halt einfach gut zum genießen.

Da hat auch der "rote Teufel" Spaß dran.




Am Neroberg dann kurz eine Stärkung, natürlich bleifrei (don´t drink and surf the trails).




Heute: Wir haben es mal ordentlich Richtung Hohe Wurzel, Altenstein und Platte krachen lassen.

Erste Ziel: Die Hohe Wurzel




An der Hohen Wurzel (613 müNN) angekommen. Das ist ein ganz schönes gekurbel bis man oben angekommen ist.




Am Altenstein ... 




Kurze Rast an der Platte und dann ab nach Hause. Maus gibt hier ordentlich Gas   ....








Da hab ich dann nur noch die Rücklichter gesehen. 

Hoffe ihr hattet auch alle ein schönes Wochenende. Den Bildern nach zu urteilen ja.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## barbarissima (25. Juli 2010)

*Hier mal wieder ein Bild von mir **

**Nicht dass ihr denkt, ich habe die Sportart gewechselt*


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Juli 2010)

....vielleicht zu topflappenwetthäkeln ...  p.s. nettes bild !!!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juli 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich hab soviele Reflektoren am Rucksack, auf den Klamotten und sonst nochwo, wenn ich da auch noch übersehen werde ist das mit Sicherheit nicht meine Schuld!


Es ist doch fast nie die eigene Schuld wenn man "übersehen" wird 
Das mit den Reflektoren ist ja schon mal "vernünftiger" als ich nach Deiner Aussage vermutet habe  Guter Ansatz 


Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Warnschutzweste aufm Bike geht einfach nicht!! Mountainbiken ist halt ein bisschen risikoreich und dann fahr ich mit Warnschutzweste rum oder was??


zu 1. Wo steht das? 
zu 2. Im Wald & auf´m Trail sicher nicht  oder willst Du die Rehe erschrecken.....im Straßenverkehr bei miesem Wetter evtl. 
Du lehnst es ab - ich würde es bei "Nachtfahrten" - sagen wir mal überlegen - und andere ziehen es halt einfach über  Zur Sicherheit....oder anders gefragt, wenn Du so auf Risiko beim MTB stehst, warum dann einen Helm tragen  No Risk, no Fun - oder was?
Ehe es hier total eskaliert, optisch finde ich das sicher auch nicht ansprechend....aber ich respektiere/toleriere das einfach & andere haben auf der Couch gesessen bei dem Wetter - die brauchten keine Weste


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juli 2010)

Leute,

was soll denn die Diskussion wie wer mit was warum rumfährt? Ist doch jedem sein Ding wie er/sie rumfährt. 

Wenn jemand aus Sicherheitsgründen mit Warnschutzweste fährt gut, wenn nicht auch gut, wenn grün mit rosa Punkten auch gut ....

Zeigt Bilder, mit Warnschutzweste oder ohne ....


----------



## linkespurfahrer (25. Juli 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


>



*@Sirrah* Irgendwie schönes Photo vom AMS in Action 

---

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mit der Warnweste etwas lostrete. Sone Kinderk...

Ich sage es mal so: Ich fahre Auto und ich fahre Rad. Selbst bei schönstem Wetter nehme ich zum Beispiel bei Alleen mit sich ständig wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen Radfahrer recht spät war, wenn sie nicht eine Signalfarbe tragen...

Heute ist das Wetter doch sehr schön geworden. Hier die Brücke über dem Oder Spree Kanal bei Wernsdorf



Kurz vor Zuhause noch mal diese Gelegenheit:


(zwischen Wildau und Königswusterhausen Höhe A10 Center)



Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## PeterR (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo!
Zum Thema Warnwesten mal zwei Links:

http://www.adfc-saar.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=113&Itemid=1

http://www.plattensee-blog.de/warnwesten-in-ungarn/


Übrigens:

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war das auch bei uns schon im Gespräch.
Kann also durchaus sein, daß das im Rahmen der Eu zu uns auch kommt.

Außerdem, wie schon geschrieben, ist das jedem selbst überlassen. Und wenn die Dinger so geschnitten werden, das sie für Radfahrer nicht hinderlich sind, warum nicht?

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## lolo-bike (26. Juli 2010)

man sieht auch immer mehr motorradfahrer mit den warnwesten.


----------



## barbarissima (26. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ....vielleicht zu topflappenwetthäkeln ... p.s. nettes bild !!!!!


 
Danke Kati  .... ich kann mich derzeit noch nicht zwischen Kugelstoßen und Wasserballett entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (26. Juli 2010)

*Heute Morgen auf dem Weg zum Bäcker..
*


----------



## Cortina (26. Juli 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Heute Morgen auf dem Weg zum Bäcker..
> *



war wohl ein "do it yourself Brot" und Du musstest erst ernten gehen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Danke Kati  .... ich kann mich derzeit noch nicht zwischen Kugelstoßen und Wasserballett entscheiden


Tipp: Wie wär es denn mit "Einzel-Synchron-Springen"?



PeterR schrieb:


> Kann also durchaus sein, daß das im Rahmen der Eu zu uns auch kommt.


Oje - hoffentlich wird das nicht wirklich Pflicht  

Am Wetter gab es hier heute überhaupt nix zu meckern...also spät nachmittags endlich ab in den Wald....



Soviel zum Thema "Reflektoren" 



Immer der Nase lang - und ja, die Sattelstütze war eine Leihgabe zu "Testzwecken"  aber ich war doch ganz positiv davon angetan  Auch wenn es sich zu Anfang noch angefühlt hat, wie auf einem bekifften Dromedar zu reiten 



@ beuze - angeblich immer auf dem Weg zum Bäcker....mhmm...irgendwie glaube ich langsam, da steckt viel mehr dahinter


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Juli 2010)

...sieht auch aus  wie´n bekifftes dromedar ...nee, spuri , das verhunzt wieder die ganze  mühsam erarbeitete optik ......dann lieber ´n fully , als so´n kack als sattelstütze ..... was den bike teileherstellern aber auch immer einfällt ..... grins . greez , die kati


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Juli 2010)

elbtalcruiser schrieb:


> Waren am WE auch im Harz (Thale)
> Schöne Trails an der Teufelsmauer und im Selketal !!!


Oh Thale und die Umgebung ist auch sehr schön. Wollen da auch nochmal dieses jahr biken.
Haste auch den Bikepark besucht?


----------



## elbtalcruiser (26. Juli 2010)

Na logisch ... aber ohne Lift !!!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Juli 2010)

Gibbets da auch leichte Trials für HTs? Soll nur fluffig bergab gehen


----------



## wuerfelfreund (26. Juli 2010)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Oh Thale und die Umgebung ist auch sehr schön. Wollen da auch nochmal dieses jahr biken.
> Haste auch den Bikepark besucht?



kann das sein das du am 08.05 von Ilsenburg in Richtung Brocken unterwegs warst ( Heinrich Heine Weg)? mir kommt dein Bike bekannt vor!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...sieht auch aus wie´n bekifftes dromedar ...nee, spuri , das verhunzt wieder die ganze mühsam erarbeitete optik ......dann lieber ´n fully , als so´n kack als sattelstütze ..... was den bike teileherstellern aber auch immer einfällt ..... grins . greez , die kati


Nu isses echt zu spät - meine "Andeutungen" blieben ja ohne Resonanz  und vor einer Stunde habe ich nun nach langem hin und her die Cane Creek (Schwarz) bestellt...bei einem ehemaligen Klassenkumpel der als Bike- Dealer seine Brötchen verdient....also einfach zurück senden ist nun nicht mehr drin  sonst Köpft der mich nach dem Hick-Hack  zumal ich ihn vorher gefragt hatte...
Aber was bedeutet schon Optik - gegen Fahrgefühl - sicher ´nen Fully wär wohl doch besser gewesen ....aber das habe ich nun erst einmal für 3-5 Jahre vergeigt! Sonst schmeißt mich meine Frau raus 
Also lass gut sein - ich muss nun mit dieser "Schande" leben....zum Glück nicht "lebenslänglich"  
PS: Die Proberunde (zu Teilen mein selbstgewählter "neuer" Arbeitsweg) hatte mich vorhin aber voll überzeugt... viel sanfter, viel schneller, viel Kraftschonender (da Ar...im Sattel bleiben kann)
Und wenn ich drauf sitze - sieht es ja kaum einer  Und wollten wir hier nicht toleranz üben ;-) - im schlimsten Fall, kann ja auch recht schnell wieder zurückgebaut werden....auf Hard!Tail grinnnssss - aber ob ich das will? 
Aber nu lieber wieder einer mit Bilder´s - sonst kriegen wir noch Ärger aus ganz anderem Grund .... denn die Brötchen sind sicher schon verzehrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easyraider (26. Juli 2010)

trotz sau wetter eine schöne runde gedreht,von oben war es trocken aber der boden war doch noch ziemlich aufgeweicht...

nichts macht mehr spass als sich mal wieder richtig schön einzusauen 


grüsse aus essen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Juli 2010)

wuerfelfreund schrieb:


> kann das sein das du am 08.05 von Ilsenburg in Richtung Brocken unterwegs warst ( Heinrich Heine Weg)? mir kommt dein Bike bekannt vor!


Oh nee das kann ich nicht gewesen sein. Da hatte ich noch Probleme mit meinem alten/neuen Bike bevor es zum CUBE gewandelt wurde (aber gut das es so gekommen ist)


----------



## wildkater (26. Juli 2010)

Respekt, das Hooper ist ja mal lässig


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Juli 2010)

@spuri : ..schade ....

war einer von euch würflern am sonntag gegen 16 h in der wetterau - karbener trail - mit nem schwarzen ltd unterwegs ? blaues  HAD , beige knielange shorts , kein rucksack ???? greez , kati


----------



## beuze1 (26. Juli 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @ beuze - angeblich immer auf dem Weg zum Bäcker....mhmm...irgendwie glaube ich langsam, da steckt viel mehr dahinter



*der Lehrling vielleicht ??*


----------



## MilkyWayne (27. Juli 2010)

ähm.. dezent unwahrscheinlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spuri : ..schade .... greez , kati


Erst einmal meine richtige Stütze abwarten - wenn ich auch zugeben muss, die "seltsame" Optik war das, was mich so lange zögern lies...
Aber Bilder hier sind das eine & das tägliche fahren das andere 
Als Wiedergutmachung hole ich mir dann aber ein ganz schickes Fully .... dann stimmt die Optik und das fahren...irgendwann. Also sei(d)tapfer und fair in der nächsten Zeit  bis es soweit ist.



beuze1 schrieb:


> *der Lehrling vielleicht ??*


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Juli 2010)

..hihi , du kannst ja bei den geposteten bildern dann die stütze wegretuschieren ....


----------



## Vincy (27. Juli 2010)

@Spurhalter
Naja, manche Leute muß man halt zu ihrem Glück zwingen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..hihi , du kannst ja bei den geposteten bildern dann die stütze wegretuschieren ....


Das wäre eine Möglichkeit  aber erst ab Mitte August - denn dann kommt die Stütze erst! Solange habe ich noch Galgenfrust - äh Glagenfrist 
Bin heute noch einmal die gleiche Strecke wie gestern hart gefahren, zu Vergleichszwecken...man schon auf den einfachen Schotterwegen ist es ein Unterschied - und in den kuhligen Wald- und Feldwegen erst recht  Und da sagt hier jeder Händler "Fully - brauchst Du hier doch nicht!" Prügeln müsste man die - fair wäre beide Räder (Fully/ Hardtail) für ´ne vernüfntige Probefahrt ohne Zicken zur Verfügung zu stellen  Jawoll! - Ich bin sauer.... denn wenn ich alles aufrechne, was ich nunmehr ins LTD samt Kaufpreis reingesteckt habe.....wäre auch schon das günstigste AMS rausgesprungen...



Aber was soll´s - nu heisst es erst mal fahren, fahren, fahren .... und für die Zukunft aus dem Fehler lernen  aber irgendwie mag ich den Schwarzen ja auch -trotzdem... 



Ach ja noch ein Tipp an alle anderen mit nem LTD bei gleichem Sattel - die Suntour- Stütze von gestern ist für diesen Sattel von der Aufnahme her ungeeignet. Sie hat 2 Scheuerstellen (davon 1x Leder ganz durch) zum Glück unten ausserhalb des Sichtbereiches verursacht. Trotzdem ärgerlich! 
@vincy = das ist nun wirklich kein Trost mehr  komm lieber her, und hilf mir den Händler (Ersatzweise mich) zu verprügeln


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. Juli 2010)

Für Schotterwege und ähnliches ein Fully ??!
Ich will ja nicht mekern aber so lagsam wird´s hier komisch    
Fahren wir hier MTB oder wo bin ich gelandet ? 

Naja nicht´s für ungut


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Juli 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Für Schotterwege und ähnliches ein Fully ??! Ich will ja nicht mekern aber so lagsam wird´s hier komisch


Ja, ja - mit ´nem Stereo hat man hier gut reden 
Aber um den "Frieden" wieder her zu stellen, ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass es mit dem Hardtail nicht geht  ich hab nur gesagt, dass es ein Unterschied zu "vollgefedert" ist....außerdem war der Schotter gar nicht mal das Kriterium, sondern die "Wald- und Feldwege"... mit ihren Löchern...unsichtbar im Licht-und Schattenspiel...Bitte richtig lesen!
Aber auch dazu gibt es sicher wieder kluge Sprüche ---- daher vorab: 
Ja, auch diese Wege kann man mit ´nem Hardtail fahren - ganz, ganz, ganz sicher ohne Schaden zu nehmen 
und manchmal macht es sogar richtig fetzige Laune...
Ich meinte nur: Muß man aber nicht immer  Mehr nicht, nie und nimmer.....und nun entscheide einfach ein jeder selbst für sich!
Hinzu kommt noch mein seit längerer Zeit latent vorhanden gewesener Konflikt zwischen Hardtail & Fully....der von meinem Händler auf seine Weise entschieden wurde....das Du das nicht weisst, kann man Dir ja nicht vorwerfen....
Aber um überhaupt zu verstehen, was ich sagen wollte - einfach am besten Fully und Hardtail-Testfahrt auf der selben Strecke! 
Ansonsten einfach nur ein sorry, das ich meine Meinung/Eindrücke/Erfahrungungen hier poste  diskutieren würde ich im Forum gern - aber solcher Beitrag ist nur wenig kontruktiv und zur Diskussion weniger geeignet....& komisch ist leider auch anders.....zumindest wenn man betroffen ist


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. Juli 2010)

Ich kann dich beruhigen ich fahre auch Hardtail 



> Und da sagt hier jeder Händler "Fully - brauchst Du hier doch nicht!" Prügeln müsste man die - fair wäre beide Räder (Fully/ Hardtail) für ´ne vernüfntige Probefahrt ohne Zicken zur Verfügung zu stellen  Jawoll! - Ich bin sauer.... denn wenn ich alles aufrechne, was ich nunmehr ins LTD samt Kaufpreis reingesteckt habe.....wäre auch schon das günstigste AMS rausgesprungen...




So wie ich es verstanden habe hat der Händler dir von einem Fully abgeraten, weil du es nicht brauchen würdest.

"Brauchen" tust du es ja auch nicht unbedingt in deinem Geländegebiet, da hat der Händler ja schon recht. Und du selbst bestätigst das ja auch.
Was man selbst will/möchte und kann steht ja wieder auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Aber das kann der Händler ja auch nicht wissen, er kann dich lediglich beraten nach dem Wissenstand dem du ihm vermittelst 
Die letzte Entscheidung liegt ja soweiso bei dir.
Dann nach einem Kauf über den Händler herzuziehen als hätte er nun Schuld das du das falsche Rad hast finde ich so nicht richtig!

Fahren kann von mir aus jeder mit was er will, von mir auch aus DH´ler aufer Waldautobahn. Wenn jemand aber davon dann ein Foto einstellt und
 nach in fragestellenden Kommentaren dieser Aktion ein Fass aufmacht das die Funktion und der Komfort doch soo super toll wären Pack ich mir irgendwo schon an den Kopf.

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## regenrohr (27. Juli 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ...man schon auf den einfachen Schotterwegen ist es ein Unterschied - und in den kuhligen Wald- und Feldwegen erst recht  Und da sagt hier jeder Händler "Fully - brauchst Du hier doch nicht!" Prügeln müsste man die - fair wäre beide Räder (Fully/ Hardtail) für ´ne vernüfntige Probefahrt ohne Zicken zur Verfügung zu stellen



gibt ja hier auch Leute die behaupten, dass man einen S3 angeblich nicht mit einem Hardtail fahren könne...

habe  ja beides zur Verfügung (Hardtail und Vollgefedert), mit dem vollgefederten Rad ist man zwar schneller, man bekommt aber vom Untergrund recht wenig mit und gleitet nahezu über die Unebenheiten, da bevorzuge ich jedenfalls ganz klar das Hardtail (trotzdem freue ich mich auch über mein Scratch)!


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2010)

mitm Scratch vll. Aber du glaubst doch nich dass ich mit nem stereo mit 140mmeterchen über S3 "hinwegfliege" ohne auch nur irgendwas zu spüren..ähm ja.
So wie ich auf manchen wegen bergab arbeiten muss und hinterher mehr puls als raufzus hab, frag ich mich ob ich etwa falsch "drüberhinweg gleite"...

ich geb dir ja recht, dass n hardtail superdirekt ist und spaß macht - mir ja schließlich auch, selbst auf diversen kniffligeren wegen - ABER du kannst nicht sagen dass du wegen n paar mm am heck überall drüberfliegst..so nach dem motto Gee Atherton kann eh nix - der hat 200mm und fliiiiegt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Juli 2010)

@Sgt.Green - nach dem was du so schreibst, ist es dann doch aus deiner Sicht durchaus nachvollziehbar mit Deiner Kritik. 
Vielleicht habe ich meinen Standpunkt / meine Argumente auch nur nicht richtig nachvollziehbar dargelegt bzw. zu viel (Vor)Wissen meines inneren Widerspruches vorausgesetzt  der hier über die Zeit zu lesen war.
Mit dem Schreiben ist auch so eine Sache....und eigentlich sollten hier ja auch Bilder sein  Also versuchte Kurzfassung:
Ich möchte gerne in den Wäldern und Feldern der Umgebung hier unterwegs sein. Dafür reicht hier in Brandenburg (und auch woanders) sicher ein Hardtail. Dazu kommt aber mein täglicher Weg zur Arbeit. 
Den habe ich mir aus zeit- und trainingsgründen auf eigenen Wunsch etwas verlängert  ...da möchte ich allerdings (da auch zum Teil im Dunkeln unterwegs) nicht ständig etwas in Kreuz kriegen bzw. hat das mit dem eigentlichen Hobby "biken" wenig zu tun. Da wünschte ich mir schon eine komfortable Fahrt. Zudem kann man ja auch mal im Urlaub an richtige Trails denken. Aus Platzmangel geht nur 1 Bike. 
Kurz: Ich suchte einen guten "Allrounder!" Und da denke ich nun im Nachhinein einfach...das AMS wäre evtl. die bessere Wahl gewesen (zumal der Preis dafür nun langsam hingelöhnt wurde) - wobei auch das LTD durchaus noch "geeignet" ist.... 
Mein Problem: Ich bin bislang noch nieeeeee vollgefedert unterwegs gewesen....und daher wahrscheinlich so "überrascht".
Das hätte eine Probefahrt evtl. im Vorfeld geregelt. O.K. auch meine Schuld.
Noch kürzer: Ich ärgere mich einfach gerade ein wenig über mich selbst und reagiere daher vielleicht etwas übersensibel  
Nichts für Ungut -aber das Feeling beim biken ist ja durchaus auch subjektiv! Und darüber kann man ja anderer Meinung sein - zum Glück 
@regenrohr = Glücklich ist, wer beides haben kann  hat eben alles 2 Seiten, dass muss man schon zugeben....nicht umsonst sprach ich auch vom bekifften Dromedar...aber was wäre nun ein guter Kompromiss? LTD mit Cane Creek oder AMS? Vorerst geht leider nur ersteres. Aber lieber ein schlechter Kompromiss, als gar keiner .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (27. Juli 2010)

*Leute bleibt ruhig.... Es läst sich alles klären....*


----------



## Gaz (27. Juli 2010)

N Hardtail langt für dich doch vollkommen aus,nachdem wie ich bis jetzt deine Touren einschätzen kann. Hinzu kommt das du nicht noch den Dämpfer warten musst oder im schlimmsten Fall teuer ersetzen musst. 

Am Wochenende habe ich meine erste geführte Tour hier im Pott gemacht. 55 km,800hm in 3:35 H. Wir waren 4 Mann. 2 mit Fullies und 2 mit HT. Am Ende gab es ein "Unentschieden". Wir haben kein Rennen gemacht aber ich kann sagen das unser Guide mit seinem Fully genauso fit war wie unser HT Pro und der Fully Newbie genauso kaputt war wie ich mit meinem HT. Up und Downhill habe ich bei den Pros keine Unterschiede im bewältigen der Strecke erkennen können,genauso wenig wie bei dem Fully Newbie und mir.

Man hört ja auch häufig genug das man bestimmte Trails mit nem HT besser bewältigen kann als mit nem Fully,obwohl ich das bis jetzt noch nicht überprüfen konnte.

Sei mit dem froh was du hast.


----------



## Eric_ (27. Juli 2010)

AMS CC von 2009


----------



## Ostwandlager (27. Juli 2010)




----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Juli 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


>


schon wieder diese Musi...war das nicht schon mal im Mai oder so  Oder spielen die einfach öfter bei Euch an der Freiluft-Tanke


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Juli 2010)

@spuri : ..solange du dein bike   nicht demnächst mit einem gefederten brooks sattel "verschönerst" ....
....da ich ja nu ht und fully fahre , muss ich zustimmen , ein fully ist natürlich komfortabler- aber für die sachen , die du fährst (sind ja eher radtouren mit und ohne family...), müsste das ht eigentlich schon ausreichen . mal ein löchlein im boden hebt einen ja noch nicht aus dem sattel .... 
 ausserdem war es glasklar , dass diese hässliche stütze polarisieren würde, oder ?
ich denke , man hat - wenn das mtb als pures sport gerät genutzt wird , einen gewissen optischen anspruch - und wenn der nicht gegeben ist bei einem photo - wie rizer am ht , reflektoren , satteltaschen , schutzbleche , klinge , licht , niedrige stütze , seltsame stütze ;kicher), zu hoher lenker , zu hoch stehende barends , barends am rizer ,nicht zusammen passende farbakzente .... es würden mir sicher noch ein paar einfallen - DANN , ja dann regt das halt zu meinungsaustausch an - is doch klar !!!! ach ja - ständer hatte ich ganz vergessen ... LOL ...
ein schön anzuschauendes mtb hat halt auch was mit schöner optik - und weniger mit : ich fahre bequem - zu tun .dann kann man sich auch ein city rad mit breitem sattel und hohem , gebogenem lenker kaufen . damit kommt man auch überall hin - es  ist halt dann nur ein fahrrad - ...
mir gefällt dein bike - wie es derzeit ist !!!!!!!!- richig gut .... in diesem sinne - lg , k.


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Juli 2010)

@ostwand : ... kein schöner platz , so an nem mülleimer gelehnt und dann noch seltsam musizierende männer  davor.. das ist deines bikes nicht würdig ! jawoll !


----------



## barbarissima (27. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @ostwand : ... kein schöner platz , so an nem mülleimer gelehnt und dann noch seltsam musizierende männer davor.. das ist deines bikes nicht würdig ! jawoll !


 
*Aber immerhin ein Bild 

 und somit eine sehr willkommene Reaktion auf die zunehmend textlastiger werdenden Beiträge ( habs jetzt nicht gelesen ) *
*Das gilt übrigens auch für Erics schönes AMS 

*

*



*


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. Juli 2010)

Gut Spuri dann haben wir das ja aus der Welt  

Mit Bildern kann ich zur Zeit leider nicht dienen, immer noch nicht fit

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (27. Juli 2010)

@bärbel : jaja , hast schon recht . also : her mit schönen mtbs !!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Juli 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Mit Bildern kann ich zur Zeit leider nicht dienen, immer noch nicht fit


So´n Mist - na denn gute (schnelle) Genesung  & ich versuche es Morgen wieder....auf die "harte Tour" grinss (mit neuen Bildern)


----------



## nen (28. Juli 2010)

Im Februar noch mit Tourenski (bitte nicht wegen dem Schnee steinigen  )






Heute mit Cube


----------



## Ostwandlager (28. Juli 2010)

*man spuri, du merkst aber auch alles...








*


----------



## nen (28. Juli 2010)

hui, der Watzmann


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Juli 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> man spuri, du merkst aber auch alles...


Ach was, ganz im Gegenteil  sie es doch einfach mal positiv, 
schöne Bikes & Bilder bleiben eben gern etwas länger in Erinnerung 
Auch die neuen sind 
Und dass ich nicht alles merke beweist schon die Tatsache, dass ich vermutlich schon 3 Tage mit halb blockierter Vordergabel gefahren bin 
Nun geht das Ding als "Garantiefall" zu RockShox.... Poplock wohl defekt.....
Zum Glück gibt es so lange ´ne Ersatzgabel.....
Und da mecker ich über Hardtail  ist das peinlich - na immerhin kam´s mir dann irgendwann komisch vor ...... sonst wäre ich wohl eingewiesen worde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (28. Juli 2010)

*@ostwandlager*
Also Klaus ich muss sagen, der Watzmann steht deinem Stereo um einiges besser als die Mülltonne


----------



## barbarissima (28. Juli 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ach was, ganz im Gegenteil  sie es doch einfach mal positiv,
> schöne Bikes & Bilder bleiben eben gern etwas länger in Erinnerung
> Auch die neuen sind
> Und dass ich nicht alles merke beweist schon die Tatsache, dass ich vermutlich schon 3 Tage mit halb blockierter Vordergabel gefahren bin
> ...


 
Dann hätten wir dir die Bilder regelmäßig in die Anstalt geschickt


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Juli 2010)

ich bepinkel`mich gleich ...


----------



## Ostwandlager (28. Juli 2010)

*[email protected], hab auch noch eins von Februar




*


----------



## Groudon (28. Juli 2010)

@Ostwandlager
hast du dein Elite eigentlich noch? dich sieht man nur noch aufm Stereo ^^


----------



## derAndre (28. Juli 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ... halb blockierter Vordergabel ...



Hast Du noch mehr Gabeln als die am Vorderrad?


----------



## linkespurfahrer (28. Juli 2010)

So langsam rückt der EBM in Seiffen am 8.August näher und ich bin nach wie vor fleißig am trainieren. (die 40-43km mit 800hm möchte ich in 2h schaffen)

Zum Thema HT und Fully: HT ist direkter und leichter, mit nem guten Fully fährt man allerdings besser, denn spätestens bei Bodenwellen und sehr schlechten Straßen fängt man mit nem Fully an zu punkten (hehe, ich denke da noch an die RTFs im Juni, wo die RR-Fahrer auf schlechten Straßen zu tun hatten). Weiteres ist Philosophie.

Zum Theme Wartungsaufwand:



dem Dämper wieder etwas Fox-Fluid gegönnt, damit die Dichtungen geschmeidig bleiben.

Ölwechsel bei meiner Talas:
Lockout-Hebel/Druckstufenverstellung




untere Sicherungsmutter mit Dichtung von der Zugstufeneinheit geschraubt




Ratsche & 26mm Steckschlüssel 




altes Öl raus




die "trockene" Zugstufeneinheit




neues Öl - 10W- rein (160mm³)




die Verstellmutter von dem Lockout/von der Druckstufe vorsichtig bis zum Anschlag im Uhrzeigersinn ("Blockierung ein")




alles zusammenbauen 



und fertig! 

*Zeit für Dämpfer und Gabel: 60min*

Der blaue Ring ist ein wenig tricky, weil dieser mit drei kleinen Kügelchen, die mit Madenschrauben gesichert werden, gehalten wird. Entweder die Kügelchen drohen rauszufallen oder man drückt sie mit der Madenschraube nicht nach innen im den Ring zu sichern, sondern nach unten in den Boden des Ringes.

Fährt sich wieder super. 

Die Talas-Einheit der linken Seite werde ich wahrscheinlich im September/Oktober beim großen Service machen. Habe mich da bisher noch nicht rangewagt, weil mir für die Negativkammer das IFP-Charging Tool bzw. eine dritte Hand zum Halten einer Nadel (mit der man Bälle etc. aufpumpt) fehlt.

Ansonsten gilt: Öl- und Abstreiferwechsel, sowie der Wechsel der Dichtungen beim Dämpfer (an die Negativkammer braucht und sollte man nicht ran) kann mann/frau mit Sachverstand und Ruhe selbst bewerkstelligen.

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## Groudon (28. Juli 2010)

ganz schöner Aufwand

beim EBM wollte ich auch teilnehmen, nur feiert da meine Oma ihren 70. ... also wird es dieses Jahr nix -.-


----------



## linkespurfahrer (28. Juli 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> ganz schöner Aufwand
> 
> beim EBM wollte ich auch teilnehmen, nur feiert da meine Oma ihren 70. ... also wird es dieses Jahr nix -.-



Schenke ihr doch eine gute Platzierung!

Chemnitz ist doch etwa nur ne AutoStunde von Seiffen entfernt! Du brauchst für die kleine Runde vielleicht 2,5h, bist, wenn Start um 9Uhr ist also gegen 12:15 schon samt Bike geduscht und spätestens 14 Uhr wieder in Chemnitz!

Also pünktlich zum Kaffee!


----------



## Groudon (28. Juli 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Schenke ihr doch eine gute Platzierung!
> 
> Chemnitz ist doch etwa nur ne AutoStunde von Seiffen entfernt! Du brauchst für die kleine Runde vielleicht 2,5h, bist, wenn Start um 9Uhr ist also gegen 12:15 schon samt Bike geduscht und spätestens 14 Uhr wieder in Chemnitz!
> 
> Also pünktlich zum Kaffee!


 
Ich hab mich entschieden. ^^ Ist eben ein runder Geburtstag. Es gibt genug andere Rennen.  Nächstes Jahr greif ich beim EBM an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Juli 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Hast Du noch mehr Gabeln als die am Vorderrad?


In der Küche schon -  mhmm, am Bike leider nicht 
Danke, das Du mir dezent wieder das Schlimme aufzeigst 



barbarissima schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir dir die Bilder regelmäßig in die Anstalt geschickt


Das ist ja super  von Euch. Nun kann ich ohne Sorge alt und/oder verrückt werden  



linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Ansonsten gilt: Öl- und Abstreiferwechsel, sowie der Wechsel der Dichtungen beim Dämpfer.......kann mann/frau mit Sachverstand und Ruhe selbst bewerkstelligen


Gute Fotostory - sieht wirklich logisch und auch machbar aus.
Aber in der Garantiezeit werde ich lieber das "Einsenden" vorziehen.
Schade nur, dass dadurch 2x wieder an der Bremse gefummelt werden muss. Hatte nun nach langem Selbstaufwand endlich Ruhe! Hoffe das ist auch hinterher wieder so.....das letzte mal war ich nicht so zufrieden....wie es eingestellt wurde  Deiner Bodenwellen & schlechte Straßentheorie stimme ich sofort zu....und jetzt sag ich lieber nix mehr dazu .... 
Habe nun auch endlich die verkratzten Barends getauscht - finde die "Neuen" passen farblich (durch den Rotanteil) soagr noch besser - als die alten von TAQ in nur schwarz/weiß







@Kati - sei bloss vorsichtig  sonst kommst Du auch noch in ein Heim wegen der Inkontinendingsda....


----------



## Ostwandlager (28. Juli 2010)

*@Groudon Elite ist verkauft...




*


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Juli 2010)

@spuri : ..hatte ne pants an ... da geht viel rein ....brüll......


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juli 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> So langsam rückt der EBM in Seiffen am 8.August näher und ich bin nach wie vor fleißig am trainieren. (die 40-43km mit 800hm möchte ich in 2h schaffen)




Na das ist machbar  Ich glaube das wirst du schaffen  (ich mein wer so viel flachbolzt, bekommt dann auch die paar hm irgendwie gedrückt )


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Juli 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> S
> Ansonsten gilt: Öl- und Abstreiferwechsel, sowie der Wechsel der Dichtungen beim Dämpfer (an die Negativkammer braucht und sollte man nicht ran) kann mann/frau mit Sachverstand und Ruhe selbst bewerkstelligen.
> 
> Viele Grüße von Stefan



Respekt. Sieht sehr kompliziert aus, aber super Fotodokumentiert . Ich glaube, da hätte ich aber (noch nicht) den Sachverstand für  .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Paran0id (29. Juli 2010)

Sooo liebe Leute heute ha ich endlich meine fertigen Laufräder bekommen.

War echt ne Aktion nur um die Laufäder in der gleichen Farbe wie beim Rahmen zu bekommen. Erst nen Laufradsatz bestellt, entspeicht, die Felgen zum Pulvermann gebracht, mit Farbabgleich die Farbe rausgesucht, wieder einspeichen lassen, Pneus drauf und tada...

Mein Cube Ams 125 RX Red Rims Edition. Hat 5 Wochen gedauert da mein Pulvermann etwas ausgelastet war








Felgen sind übrigens Sun Singletrack und Naben Shimano XT.


----------



## barbarissima (29. Juli 2010)

*Der Aufwand hat sich gelohnt. Das sieht absolut hammermäßig aus* 
Was wiegen sie denn, deine neuen Laufräder? Und kriegst du auch 2,4"Reifen drauf, oder nur 2,25"er


----------



## Paran0id (29. Juli 2010)

Puh gewogen hab ich die nicht. Leichtgeichte dürften sie aber nicht sein. Hab diese hier bestelt:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Laufraeder/MTB-Disc-Laufradsatz/XT-Disc-Sun-Singletrack-Laufradsatz-%3E::91.html

Momentan sind noch 2,25" drauf aber die Felgen sind breit genug für 2,4"

Farbe ist übrigens RAL 3020 Verkehrsrot


----------



## Markus i35 (29. Juli 2010)

Sieht klasse aus
aber wieso hast Du die Sattelstütze bis zum anschlag eingeschoben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kr0n05 (29. Juli 2010)

Boa sehr geil muss ich sagen...


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juli 2010)

... seh´n  gut aus , die roten felgen !!! .... muss markus recht geben -mach mal die stütze auf normalposition - sieht aus wie ´n kinderrad , so eingefahren


----------



## Paran0id (29. Juli 2010)

So fahr ich auch nicht rum. Ich hab auf meinem Hometrails letztens nur drops geübt und da ist eine ausgefahrene Sattelstütze doch sehr im Weg.


----------



## joergenson (29. Juli 2010)

Zum Laufradsatz:
Die Sun Singletrack ist eine für die Breite recht leichte Felge.
Ich bin 2,5" Maxxis damit gefahren - ohne Probleme.
Einschränkende Marke dürfte beim AMS dann eher die Schwinge 
respektive die verbaute Gabel sein. Der Laufradsatz, so wie ihn 
paranoid aufgebaut hat, wird sicherlich 2200g+ wiegen - je nachdem, 
wie die die Pulverschicht ist, die der Lackerer aufgetragen hat.
Hier noch ein Bild meines damals neu aufgebauten Touren-Freerider, allerdings mit besser rollenden FA.



Ich weiß, ist kein Cube, aber es hat gute Dienste geleistet (bis auf die Federelemente von Manitou, die ich getauscht hatte)

Cheers Joergenson


----------



## Ostwandlager (29. Juli 2010)

*beschränken* *sie sich doch bitte auf CUBE MTB's solche NO Name Marken sind hier nicht erwünscht! *


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juli 2010)

nett, das kleine weisse !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (30. Juli 2010)

Ausrüstungscheck für den heutigen Nightride.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## linkespurfahrer (30. Juli 2010)

@paranOid: So gut kann was individuelles aussehen! 



spurhalter schrieb:


> Gute Fotostory - sieht wirklich logisch und auch machbar aus.
> Aber in der Garantiezeit werde ich lieber das "Einsenden" vorziehen.


Quatsch, Anleitungen gibts sogar auf BIKE.de oder auf englisch von Fox in sehr detaillierten Schritten. Ich spar mir lieber die 100â¬ pro Teil (nicht zu vergessen: die Wartezeit!)



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Na das ist machbar  Ich glaube das wirst du schaffen  (ich mein wer so viel flachbolzt, bekommt dann auch die paar hm irgendwie gedrÃ¼ckt )


Danke fÃ¼r die Motivation!

Ich habe mir ermittelt, dass ich bei guter/sehr guter Verfassung etwa 2,5h lang mehr als 350W treten kÃ¶nnen mÃ¼sste (ich habe da einen cw-Wert von 1, Luftdichte von 1,25 und eine QuerschnittsflÃ¤che von 0,5mÂ² angenommen und bin von der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ausgegangen - z.B. 60km in 112min Fahrzeit: > 32km/h - meistens kommt noch etwas Gegenwind hinzu, der schon ab etwa 25km/h viel ausmachen kann). Erstaunlich finde ich ja, dass man bei doppelter Geschwindigkeit gegen den Wind schon die 8-fache Leistung aufbringen muss. Dann kommt ja noch der Rollwiderstand der Reifen hinzu...

Von heute Nachmittag:



War in echt noch viel eindrucksvoller!

Bei Krieschow:




8km weiter *




Viele GrÃ¼Ãe von Stefan

P.S.:
*und heute :


----------



## Groudon (30. Juli 2010)




----------



## trek 6500 (30. Juli 2010)

schönes bike , hässlicher hintergrund......


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juli 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Danke für die Motivation!
> 
> Ich habe mir ermittelt, dass ich bei guter/sehr guter Verfassung etwa 2,5h lang mehr als 350W treten können müsste (ich habe da einen cw-Wert von 1, Luftdichte von 1,25 und eine Querschnittsfläche von 0,5m² angenommen und bin von der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ausgegangen - z.B. 60km in 112min Fahrzeit: > 32km/h - meistens kommt noch etwas Gegenwind hinzu, der schon ab etwa 25km/h viel ausmachen kann). Erstaunlich finde ich ja, dass man bei doppelter Geschwindigkeit gegen den Wind schon die 8-fache Leistung aufbringen muss. Dann kommt ja noch der Rollwiderstand der Reifen hinzu...




uff mit deinem bild hast mich geschockt

Aber die ganze theorie...da fahr ich lieber ne stunde zwei mehr rad, als soviel zu rechnen... ich hab beim ultra mit nem schnitt von um die 25km/h immer so 1.45 fahrzeit....und die strecken sind unterm strich gleich. also mach dir keinen kopp um das ganze gedormal da oben und fahr


----------



## floggel (30. Juli 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


>


Kojaks 

Ist das etwa dein Stadtrad?


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Juli 2010)

wär schade drum ....


----------



## Groudon (30. Juli 2010)

floggel schrieb:


> Kojaks
> 
> Ist das etwa dein Stadtrad?


 

Nein. ^^ Aber zum Straßentraining sind mir MK/RK zu schade. Und da ich viel Grundlage auf den Straßen hier absolviere, werden die Kojaks zwischen den Rennen draufgehauen.

Nächstes mal Bild mit richtigen Schlappen und Matsch.


----------



## Magic21 (31. Juli 2010)

So, gerade vom Nightride wieder rein und es hat richtig Spass gemacht.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Markus i35 (31. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> schönes bike , hässlicher hintergrund......



gefällt dir etwa der Baum nicht
ich find die Farbe cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

..die häuser.- gegen die farbe vom bike hab ich nix gesagt .-


----------



## NaitsirhC (31. Juli 2010)

Wollte vorhin auch mal wieder das Bike ausführe und die neuen Parts testen. Keine großen Änderungen, nur neue Griffe (Oury) und testweise einen 45mm Vorbau...leider war die Runde nach 5km wieder vorbei, weil mich ein Hund gebissen hat, geiles Ding  zwar keine tiefe Wunde, trotzdem ätzend.
Also immerschön mit Schienbeinschonern (die auch die Waden abdecken) fahren 





Das Rot an der Gabel soll noch weg, mal schauen wie ich das mit den Decals mache.

Schönes WE noch...


----------



## Markus i35 (31. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..die häuser.- gegen die farbe vom bike hab ich nix gesagt .-


 Stimmt die Balkongeländer passen nicht zur SID


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

nee, die gesamten häuser passen nicht zu nem SCHÖNEN mtb und SCHÖNER umgebung , damit´s ein SCHÖNES photo gibt ....  ich fotografier´meine bikes auch net neben ner mülltonne- oder an nen einkaufswagen gelehnt ...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. Juli 2010)

Genau!! MTB und Natur, das passt besser. Häuser passen zu RR


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

..wo sind eigentlich alle ?? noch fahren , bei dem geilen wetter ???? schönen sonntag noch !!! greez , k.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Juli 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> ..Quatsch, Anleitungen gibts sogar auf BIKE.de oder auf englisch von Fox in sehr detaillierten Schritten. Ich spar mir lieber die 100â¬ pro Teil (nicht zu vergessen: die Wartezeit!)


Quatsch  Was ist Quatsch  
Das ich meine "Garantie" in Sachen Gabel in Anspruch nehmen will?
Und welche 100 Euro pro Teil  - wie gesagt Garantie!
Und die von Dir beschriebene Wartezeit wird bei mir mit Â´ner "Leihgabel" vom HÃ¤ndler gesponsert Ã¼berbrÃ¼ckt...
Sonst recht schÃ¶ne Fotos von Dir .... aber wieder mit dem AMS! Ã¼ber die "Waldautobahn"  Da ist doch auch mehr drin Hihi.



trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..wo sind eigentlich alle ?? noch fahren , bei dem geilen wetter ???? schÃ¶nen sonntag noch !!! greez , k.


Genau! War wenig los seit 2 Tagen hier....
Heute so richtig schÃ¶n ohne Zeitnot 2 Stunden im Wald ausgetobt....



Der Regio hat dann doch lieber noch getutet - mit ca. 140 km/h macht der schon Angst wenn er angeblasen kommt (Strecke Warschau-Berlin am Waldrand entlang)



Den sogenannten "GroÃen Stein" hatte ich "grÃ¶Ãer" in Erinnerung (war aber auch das letzte mal mit ca. 6 Jahren dort )



Und wenn man das ganze Holz sieht, was die MTB-Treiber wieder kaputt hinterlassen haben....sollte ein Stadtbike ein guter Ansatz fÃ¼r Umweltschutz sein 



Sonst schlieÃe ich mich Kati an - schÃ¶nen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

haben heute das gute Wetter genutzt. Schöne nette Tour im Taunus Richtung Weiltal gemacht, wie immer Samstags mit den Bike-Loft Jungs und Mädels ... 








Unser Guide Thomas ... der kennt da echt jeden Pfad und Grashalm mit Vornamen .




Am Ende ging es ein kurzes Stück entlang der Idstein24 Rennstrecke zurück.




Hoffe ihr hattet auch schöne Touren .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

wie heissen die grashalme bei euch denn so _ LOL ---- 
---- kann erst morgen fahren , heute war haus und garten dran - muss auch mal sein ... gut`s nächt`le !!! k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterR (1. August 2010)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich Dödel permanent den Foto vergesse, um mir dann
Eure Bilder hier anzusehen, heute mal wieder ein Äktschnfoto
von mir 






War im Maisacher Hinterland bei Fürstenfeldbruck.

Nette Grüße

Peter

...ok, ok, soo viel Äktschn ist das nicht...


----------



## trek 6500 (1. August 2010)

hihi- wenig action  , aber ein nettes bild !!


----------



## PeterR (1. August 2010)

Aber jetzt...  

Heute hab ich die Kamera nicht vergessen.
DAS HABT IHR JETZT DAVON 

Es war eine nette Trailtour rund um Fürstenfeldbruck

Wenn ich mir das Bild so ansehe, frag' ich mich       ...wie lange noch... 




Und hier am Funkturm in Schöngeising




Schonen Sonntag noch und nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## regenrohr (1. August 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> ...leider war die Runde nach 5km wieder vorbei, weil mich ein Hund gebissen hat, geiles Ding  zwar keine tiefe Wunde, trotzdem ätzend.
> Also immerschön mit Schienbeinschonern (die auch die Waden abdecken) fahren



Wenn so ein Vieh mir entgegen kommt, steig ich jetzt immer direkt ab, die meisten bleiben dann vor einem stehen und kläffen nur, sollte das Tier dann doch übermütig werden, ein beherzter Schlag auf die Nase und der Hund sucht das Weite. Allerdings muss man sich dann mit den empörten Besitzern rumärgern, die ihre Tölle nicht unter Kontrolle halten können. 2 Mal gebissen zu werden hat mir gereicht...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. August 2010)

Ich bin bis jetzt immer knapp an einen Biss vorbei gekommen. Aber als letztens so´n Bullterier (Kategorie Kampfhund) mich verfolgt hat bin ich gleich an den Montag ins nächste Outdoorgeschäft gefahren und hab mir ein Einhandmesser mit Ausklapphilfe gekauft. Wenn ich einen Hund sehe schwing ich jetzt nicht wie ein Ritter auf dem Ross sein Schwert aber sollte es doch mal zum Angriff kommen werd ich es benutzen


----------



## derAndre (1. August 2010)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ich bin bis jetzt immer knapp an einen Biss vorbei gekommen. Aber als letztens so´n Bullterier (Kategorie Kampfhund) mich verfolgt hat bin ich gleich an den Montag ins nächste Outdoorgeschäft gefahren und hab mir ein Einhandmesser mit Ausklapphilfe gekauft. Wenn ich einen Hund sehe schwing ich jetzt nicht wie ein Ritter auf dem Ross sein Schwert aber sollte es doch mal zum Angriff kommen werd ich es benutzen



Ein Messer ist eine Waffe die schwer zu handhaben und vor allem tötlich ist. Für einen Hund würde ich eher zu einer nicht tötlichen aber schmerzhaften Waffe greifen. Die arme Töle kann ja nix dafür das ihr Herrchen selten dämlich ist. Pfefferspray oder verschiedne Arten von Gas bieten sich da an. Nicht tötlich und keine Kontaktwaffe (OK Pfefferspay kann fürn Hund auch nachhaltige Schäden bedeuten aber das geht in Ordnung denke ich). Nen Kampfhund mit nem Messer aufzuhalten/zu killen bedeutet in den Nahkampf mit dem Vieh zu gehen, das ist nicht so einfach und dazu hätte ich wenig Lust! Glaub nicht das sich die Viecher von kleinen Cut aufhalten lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (1. August 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Wenn so ein Vieh mir entgegen kommt, steig ich jetzt immer direkt ab, die meisten bleiben dann vor einem stehen und kläffen nur, sollte das Tier dann doch übermütig werden, ein beherzter Schlag auf die Nase und der Hund sucht das Weite. Allerdings muss man sich dann mit den empörten Besitzern rumärgern, die ihre Tölle nicht unter Kontrolle halten können. 2 Mal gebissen zu werden hat mir gereicht...



Nach dem Vorfall werde ich erst recht nicht mehr absteigen, was tun wenn er sich davon NICHT beeindrucken lässt? 
Falls nochmal einer auf mich zugestürmt kommt, würde ich entweder kräftigst in die Pedale treten oder versuchen die Beine außer Reichweite der Zähne zu bekommen. Ob Sachen wie Pfefferspray in so einer Situation helfen, bezweifel ich, da es ja relativ schnell geht und man erstmal in der Hosentasche nach dem Zeug kramen muss (während man noch auf dem Bike sitzt und sich den Hund irgendwie vom Leib hält).


----------



## Mithras (1. August 2010)

PeteR ... wie hast Du das Bike da hin gestellt?  überseh ich da nen Ständer .. Siemens Lufthaken ?  ich werd nich schlau draus ..


----------



## Juuro (1. August 2010)

Vorhin am Stausee Kleine Kinzig im Schwarzwald:


----------



## PeterR (1. August 2010)

Mithras schrieb:


> PeteR ... wie hast Du das Bike da hin gestellt?  überseh ich da nen Ständer .. Siemens Lufthaken ?  ich werd nich schlau draus ..




Grins...

Ich dachte mir schon, das die Frage kommt 

Lösung:

Du mußt nur schnell genug sein...

...oder mit PhotoShop umgehen können 

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. August 2010)

Naja wie gesagt wenn mich ein Hund ankläfft spring ich ja nicht wie ein Wilder vom Bike und töte das Tier. Es soll ja nur wenns garnicht mehr geht, also der Hund schon an menem Arm oder Bein hängt es benutzen.
Als ich mich mal mit Hundzüchtern/Hundetrainer unterhalten habe, meinte dieser das solche Spray bei kleinen Hunden was bringt, bei größeren kanns passieren das sie sogar aggressiver werden.

Nicht falsch vestehen, ich liebe Hunde und will denen bestimmt nix antun aber auch wenn der Besitzer eigentlich der blöde ist will ich aber nicht verletzt im Wald liegen.
Ich geh nämlich stark davon aus das die meisten Hundebesitzer mit ihrem Tier abhauen würden und dich/mich dem Schicksal überlassen.


----------



## trek 6500 (1. August 2010)

..bitte keinen hunde fred - gabs schon zig fach und führt nur zu animositäten ..


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. August 2010)

Jungs, bitte .... das ist doch kein Schlachterforum hier sondern ein Biker- und Bildforum. Mal ganz im ernst Freunde, wenn ihr als MTBler mit Messern auf Tiere losgeht oder sonst was, ruiniert ihr den Ruf der MTBler sehr nachhaltig. Echt ... mit nem Messer rumfahren ...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. August 2010)

Oh Gott was hab ich nur gesagt/geschrieben. Naja in Zukunft laß ich mein Messer für den Notfall zu Hause und laß es drauf ankommen. 
Hauptsach der Ruf der Hundehalter wird nicht ruiniert


----------



## trek 6500 (1. August 2010)

..das hat hier nix zu suchen ...wenn du einen hunde abstec h fred aufmachen willst , tu das im ktwr ...


----------



## linkespurfahrer (1. August 2010)

Hund hin, Hund her: RR-Fahrer haben Dackelschneider!

Heute mit welchen aus dem Cottbus-Thread eine Runde am Tagebau gefahren.

An den Euloer Teichen nach gut 50km (da war die Welt noch in Ordnung):




und dann (als wenn ich fast geahnt hätte):















Leider blieb die unfreiwillige Aktion nicht ohne Kratzer  Der Decal am rechten Tauchrohr ist bechädigt (sieht man auf dem zweiten Blick), dann sind ein paar kl. Schrammen an der Krone und viele leider zu gut sichbare oben an der rechten Sitzstrebe...
Aber eine Lösung fällt mir noch ein.

Zu Hause angekommen, war noch gut Wasser in den Felgen...

Ansonsten gibts keine weiteren Schäden: Der Tacho funktioniert nach wie vor und Wasser in der Ortlieb-Satteltasche war auch nicht. 

Trotz allem denke ich, dass ich sowas mal gebraucht habe..

Insgesamt 86km und 5h unterwegs gewesen. Hm etwa 350.

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus i35 (1. August 2010)

und die Trinkflaschen waren nach dem Tauchgang wieder gut gefüllt


----------



## Quator94 (1. August 2010)

Als ich mir das erste Bild angeschaut hab, dachte ich mir nur ,,Ganz schön mutig".  

Hoffentlich haben die Lager nichts abbekommen.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (1. August 2010)

Hat ja erst mal gehalten...

Dass mit den Lagern wird sich zeigen. Davon abgesehen: Ich habe eh noch passende zu Hause liegen und da der Rahmen mittlerweile über 5000km seit Ende März hat wird der Wechsel eh bald - ich hoffe erst im Oktober- fällig werden.


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. August 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Leider blieb die unfreiwillige Aktion nicht ohne Kratzer/quote]
> 
> Auweia, hoffe die Kratzer sind nicht so schlimm. Das Bild vorher war schon zum beömmeln. Man hat deinen "oh verdammte Sch ... adenfreude" Gesichtsausdruck deutlichst erkennen können. Aber dein kollege in dem gepunkteten Piratenmützchen ... Weltklasse. Der hatte sichtlich Spaß bei Deiner Aktion .
> Aber mach Dir nichts draus. Wie sagt man so schön "Wer den Spot haben will, muss für den Schaden sorgen." oder so ähnlich.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (1. August 2010)

Doppelpost


----------



## linkespurfahrer (1. August 2010)

Triplepost


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. August 2010)

Nachdem uns unser Guide Thomas gestern gescheucht hatte, haben wir heute eine Entspannungstour eingelegt. Es waren nur 22 km bei 550 hm ... aber besser als nichts.
Wir sind einfach mal so durch das Eschenhahner Umland geradelt ...









... und hatten mit unseren AMS125er Spaß .




Am Gasthaus Kern in Niederauroff (Schlachteplatte .. weil danach läst es sich sos einfach fahren) ging es nach Hause Richtung Eschenhahn.
Aber halt ... was lockt denn hier ???





Beim nächsten Mal werden wir das mal genauer erkunden .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## linkespurfahrer (1. August 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Auweia, hoffe die Kratzer sind nicht so schlimm. Das Bild vorher war schon zum beömmeln. Man hat deinen "oh verdammte Sch ... adenfreude" Gesichtsausdruck deutlichst erkennen können. Aber dein kollege in dem gepunkteten Piratenmützchen ... Weltklasse. Der hatte sichtlich Spaß bei Deiner Aktion .
> Aber mach Dir nichts draus. Wie sagt man so schön "Wer den Spot haben will, muss für den Schaden sorgen." oder so ähnlich.



Na ja, gezeichnet halt. An der Sitzstrebe habe ich erst mal was in Carbonoptik draugeklebt...

Aber sone Aktion prägen sich halt ein. Ein anderes Mal ist dann der nächste dran und ich habe meine Freude 

Viele Grüße von Stefan

P.S.: Schöne Tourenbilder


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. August 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Ein anderes Mal ist dann der nächste dran und ich habe meine Freude



Schadenfreude ist bekanntlich die schönste Freude ( ... solange nichts ernsthaftes passiert). Ach was habe ich nicht schon über Missgeschicke anderer gelacht  und was werde ich nicht schon anderen mit meiner Dusseligkeit Spaß bereitet haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phoenix121078 (2. August 2010)

Start der Tour in Böminghausen 





Erstes Ziel Hohe Bracht Aussichtpaltte 





Hier noch mal das AMS 125 auf der Hohen Bracht




Burg Bilstein Jugendherberge




Noch mal Burg Bilstein




Burg Schnellendberg, leider war es da nicht mehr so trocken.

Alle Fotos leider nur mit N95 aufgenommen!

Gefahren bin ich die Tour, allerdings nur bis Attendorn, da mein Knie nicht mehr wollte.  

Sind nur so 35 km geworden. 

War die erste Tou nach Updates mit Klicki´s. Für mich jedoch eh die erste Tour, mit klick Pedalen. Ich weiß die Schutzbleche sehen schrecklich aus, habe auch das Gefühl das sie null bringen, wie sind Eure Erfahrungen da?

Gruß Christian 

P.S.: Wer Lust hat, im Raum OE mal ein Tour mit zu fahren, kann sich gerne melden.

​ 

​


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. August 2010)

Schutzbleche:

nun, es könnte helfen das vordere Schutzblech richtig rum zu montieren.
(kein Witz !!)
Das hintere Schutzblech ist zwar richtig montiert, aber falsch ausgerichtet. Es muß nach oben  'gebogen' werden statt nach unten. Also quasi im pi mal Daumen 45 Grad-Winkel.
Dann sollten sie eigenlich recht gut funktionieren.

Grüße...


----------



## linkespurfahrer (2. August 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Schutzbleche:
> 
> nun, es kÃ¶nnte helfen das vordere Schutzblech richtig rum zu montieren.
> (kein Witz !!)
> ...



Da hat er recht! Das vordere schrammt doch fast am Unterrohr! 

Zum Hinteren: Der Wasserstrahl verlÃ¤sst den Reifen tangential. Weiterhin: Einmal krÃ¤tig eingefedert und der Reifen berÃ¼hrt das Schutzkunststoff oder reiÃt es gar ab. Du hast hinten 130mm Federweg, also muss der Schutz Ã¼ber 130mm von dem Reifen sein!

Ansonsten schÃ¶ne Bilder.

@sirrah:

Dass mit der Schramme habe ich so gelÃ¶st (war erst mal nichts anderes da): 



Wenn Du genau guckst, siehst du Ã¼ber dem ersten a und Ã¼ber dem u noch zwei kleine Kratzer. Ich kann noch froh sein, dass es nicht die SchriftzÃ¼ge, geschweige denn den Hauptrahmen erwischt hat.

Nebenbei noch dem Freilauf neues Fett gegÃ¶nnt (das alte Fett hatte sich im Laufe der letzten Monate und durch die gestrige Aktion mit wenigen Tropfen Wasser vermischt)
Weil der Rotor nicht gleich von der Achse wollte (Kassette ab, RÃ¤ndelschraube und Anschlage ab, Kassette wieder drauf und festziehen)



Saubergemacht



und neues Fett (das Zylinderrollenlager, welches den Rotor im NabengehÃ¤use zentriert, bekommt man runter, in dem man die Rollen entfernt und dann den TrÃ¤gerring linksdrehend Ã¼ber die Sperrklinken zieht, in umgekehrter Reihenfolge setzt man das Lager wieder ein)



Die Sperrklinken und die Verzahnung im Freilauf sollten nicht zuviel Fett abbekommen, da sonst die Klinken nicht richtig greifen kÃ¶nnen.

und schnell noch Lagernummer notiert, weil ein Wechsel aller Lager in der HR Nabe bald fÃ¤llig wird:




Die anderen beiden Nummern sind 6000 und 61900.
Das Lager im Rotor ist in ordentlicher QualitÃ¤t offenbar schwer zu bekommen. Wird doch hoffentlich nicht ein fertig konfektionierter Rotor (also samt Lager) fÃ¼r 28â¬ werden mÃ¼ssen... Die anderen beiden von SKF bekommt man zusammen brutto fÃ¼r 15â¬.

Ansonsten finde ich DT-Naben prima. Man bekommt alle Teile einzeln und in 10 min hat der Freilauf neues Fett und dreht flÃ¼sterleise. Die Wartungsanleitungen sind wie ein Kochbuch. 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. August 2010)

machst du nen aufstand wegen den paar kratzerle! du fährst doch schliesslich damit - also kannst erwarten dass irgendwann irgendwo mal n bissle was verkratzt. gleich überkleben...könnt mir net passieren  nix für ungut..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> machst du nen aufstand wegen den paar kratzerle! du fährst doch schliesslich damit - also kannst erwarten dass irgendwann irgendwo mal n bissle was verkratzt. gleich überkleben...könnt mir net passieren  nix für ungut..


Na Moment nun mal lanmgsam...einen "Aufstand" hat er ja nun wirklich nicht gemacht! Und hier wollen wir doch immer "Action-Bilder" - wenn auch nicht unbedingt solche Aktion  Unterhaltsam war es allemal.
Mein Mitgefühl hat er für diese Aktion & erst recht wegen der Kratzer. 
So etwas ist immer ärgerlich - bis man das dann wirklich irgendwann als "Gebrauchsspuren" abgetan hat.... 
Zum Glück  traf es jemand "technisch" offensichtlich doch sehr Begabten  ich würde ob meiner 2 linken Hände bestimmt völlig verzweifeln  
Aber mal im Ernst - kann schon Wasser wegen so einem Bad in die Lager eindringen? 
Welche "Tauchtiefe" erreichte das Bike denn - sonst dürfte es doch eher nur wie abgeduscht oder ´ne Regenfahrt sein....oder irre ich?
Sorry - keine Bilder, hier regnet es & meine Bike ist beim Arzt....


----------



## fatz (2. August 2010)

@linkespurfahrer:
sei vorsichtig mit fett und sperrklinken. wenn das zeug nimmer ganz neu ist wird's zaeh und
dann kleben die klinken fest. dann faehrst du irgendwann nur noch mit einer und dann geht's
rund.
ich schmier da nur noch mit getriebeoel vom auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (2. August 2010)

@Spurhalter: die zwei Tropfen Wasser sind nicht allein von der gestrigen Aktion, die sind das Ergebnis der letzten 5000km oder so. Fahre ja auch mal bei Regen.



fatz schrieb:


> @linkespurfahrer:
> sei vorsichtig mit fett und sperrklinken. wenn das zeug nimmer ganz neu ist wird's zaeh und
> dann kleben die klinken fest. dann faehrst du irgendwann nur noch mit einer und dann geht's
> rund.
> ich schmier da nur noch mit getriebeoel vom auto.



Genau das meinte ich doch in meiner Ausführung: Die Klinken sollen sehr wenig Fett abbekommen. Das überschüssige habe ich von den Klinken entfernt, so wie immer.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. August 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @Spurhalter: die zwei Tropfen Wasser sind nicht allein von der gestrigen Aktion, die sind das Ergebnis der letzten 5000km oder so. Fahre ja auch mal bei Regen...


Oh da war ich wohl bislang etwas zu leichtgläubig - sicher auch, weil ich noch nie Ärger mit so etwas hatte. 
Für mich waren solche Lager vermeintlich immer wartungsfrei  Wie blauäugig von mir.
Erreiche aber auch nicht mal annähernd Deine Kilometer-Werte 
Wieder was dazu gelernt....wo es sich lohnt auf Dauer doch evtl. mal hinzugucken...bzw. die Sache im Auge zu behalten...


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @linkespurfahrer:
> sei vorsichtig mit fett und sperrklinken. wenn das zeug nimmer ganz neu ist wird's zaeh und
> dann kleben die klinken fest. dann faehrst du irgendwann nur noch mit einer und dann geht's
> rund.
> ich schmier da nur noch mit getriebeoel vom auto.



Oder das zeugs von DT...oder das rote synchros öl. auf der kette nervig, weils so siffig is, aber für sowas genau richtig


----------



## Ostwandlager (2. August 2010)




----------



## viper-mountainb (2. August 2010)

da wird man dich ja am Sonntag beim EBM sicher erkennen!!!

Gruß Marco


----------



## MilkyWayne (2. August 2010)

sehe ich das richtig du fährst auch die 07er louise linkespurfahrer?


----------



## beuze1 (2. August 2010)

*gestern war ja ein Traumtag um eine kleine Runde zu fahren..





durch eine sehr wasserreiche Schlucht





ging es zunächst in ein wunderbar unverbautes grünes Tal





bevor wir uns langsam aber stetig in die Höhe schraubten





nur unterbrochen von schön gelegenen Almen




Essen und Trinken muß schon sein





ging es zum Endpunkt der Tour





danach noch ein kleiner Gipfelaufstieg zu Fuß 




und vor dem Gewitter wieder Heim
schön war,s.. 50km/1950hm


*
.
.
.


----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2010)

wie zufriedenbist du denn mit dem Kenda?


----------



## barbarissima (2. August 2010)

*Geil  wo wart ihr da *


----------



## trek 6500 (2. August 2010)

super bilder , ja - wo wart ihr denn ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (2. August 2010)

Ich tippe mal auf Hoher Freschen von Röthis über Pöpiswies Alp etc. und Freschenhaus.

Klasse Tour


----------



## beuze1 (2. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wie zufriedenbist du denn mit dem Kenda?



*ich würde ihn nicht kaufen..
habe Ihn zu Testzwecken auf der Eurobike bekommen und er lag jetzt fast ein Jahr nur rum..
er ist zimmlich schwer, ich hab gut 860g gewogen
und für meinen Geschmack sind die Profilblöcke zu klein um in den Alpen glücklich zu werden.*



> ja - wo wart ihr denn ???





> Geil  wo wart ihr da


wenn auch 1700m darüber



.
.


----------



## rune_rne (2. August 2010)

so hier auch mal meins:


----------



## trek 6500 (2. August 2010)

..mit normal hohem sattel und n icht so elend langem vorbau :hübsches bike !
welche reifen hast du drin ? seh´n nach 2,3 aus - geh´n die probblemlos  in deinen hinterbau ????


----------



## Survivor_Foerb (2. August 2010)

Hatte das letzte mal leider nur mein Handy zur verfügung. Deswegen kommen noch mal ein paar neue Bilder vom Würfel =).























Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Survivor Förb


----------



## Beorn (2. August 2010)

Schicke Sache! Aber das Tachokabel sieht riskant verlegt aus. Wenn da was vom Reifen durchgezogen wird, ziehts das Kabel gleich mit.


----------



## Survivor_Foerb (2. August 2010)

ja da hast du recht... bin auch noch nicht wirklich zufrieden ! muss das bei nächster gelegenheit mal ändern


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. August 2010)

Oh das weiß rote CUBE kommt mir bekannt vor Ist ein schönes Teil nech
Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Komponenten und optisch gesehen ein Hingucker. 
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..mit normal hohem sattel und n icht so elend langem vorbau :hübsches bike !
> welche reifen hast du drin ? seh´n nach 2,3 aus - geh´n die probblemlos  in deinen hinterbau ????



ich hab nen 2,4 er fat albert im hinterbau 

aber zum bike: bitte sattel auf normal hoch drauf (obwohl der schon fast an die kategorie sofa grenzt XD) und ich weiß nicht was ich von der bomber halten soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rune_rne (3. August 2010)

also zum sattel der ist halt gerade in der bergrunter position und der reifen ist nen älterer fat albert glaub die waren 2.35 ist aber auch noch luft

der vorbau ist nen syntace vro mir kommt der garnicht lang vor evtl. liegts an der perspektive

und was hast du gegen die bomber? die macht seit jahren nen guten job hatte vorher nen anderen rahmen wo die schon dran war der dann gebrochen ist deswegen sind die parts alle was älter

achja der sattel ist ein traum ausser das man sich erstmal nen jahr dran gewöhnen muss und der arsch weh tut ; )


----------



## hinundmit (3. August 2010)

Moin,

nach längerer Zeit kann ich auch mal wieder ein Bild vorzeigen.

Mein treues AMS auf meiner Wochenend-Tour, aufgenommen zwischen Lü und Alp Astras






Gruß


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. August 2010)

Survivor_Foerb schrieb:


> Hatte das letzte mal leider nur mein Handy zur verfügung. Deswegen kommen noch mal ein paar neue Bilder vom Würfel =)


Glückwunsch zum Bike. Ich hoffe Du bleibst von meinen Problemen mit dem Team verschont. Die Formula RX und die Recon (defektes PopLoc) wollten nicht so ganz, wie sie sollten 
Aber letztlich ist eines ein derzeitiger Garantiefall & das andere schon mit Magura Scheiben behoben worden. Also alles halb so schlimm  
Wollte ja auch keine "Angst" schüren - nur den Blick schärfen, gerade in der PopLoc- Geschichte. Immer schön darauf achten, dass sich dieser wirklich beim drücken des Entriegel-Knopfes vollständig löst und auch den gesamten Federweg der Gabel wieder frei gibt.... 
Na denn viel Spaß, keinen Stress damit und nun bald die verprochenen weiteren Bilder hier.... 



hinundmit schrieb:


> Moin,nach längerer Zeit kann ich auch mal wieder ein Bild vorzeigen...


 Das "warten" hat sich definitiv gelohnt  Sehr schickes Bild. So tolle Harmonie der Farben. Was ist der Himmel schön blau.....im Gegensatz zu hier seit 2 Tagen


----------



## GeorgeP (3. August 2010)

Na dann will ich auch mal mein gerade fertig gestelltes Cube zeigen 

Ein paar änderungen kommen aber noch, wie da währen: Vorbau; Lenker; Griffe; Kasette;Schläuche; Sattel; Pedale und ne Hope Tech X2 Bremse !!!
Möchte dann so auf 11,5 Kg fahrfertig kommen ...
Aber jetzt freu ich mich erst mal mit dem teil fahren zu können 


*Fahrbe*White Metal Green 114001
*Rahmen *Alu Superlite AMF 7005 Double Butted, RFR-Geometry 20"
*Gabel *Rock Shox Reba SL 100mm, Motion Control, PopLoc
*Steuersatz *Ritchey Comp semi-Integrated
*Vorbau* Ritchey Comp
*Lenker* Ritchey Comp Flat
*Griffe* No Name
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT 34.9mm
*Schalthebel* Shimano XT Rapidfire-Plus, 9-speed
*Bremse* Magura Juli. Discbrake (203/160mm)
*Kurbelsatz* Shimano Deore LX 44x32x22, 170mm, Oktalink
*Kasette* Shimano CS-HG50 11-32, 9-speed
*Kette* Shimano CN-HG73 108 links
*LRS* Mavic X223 Wheelset
*Reifen* V/H Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo 2.25
*Felgenband* Conti
*Schläuche* Conti25-559
*Pedale* VP K-218
*Sattel* Selle Italia
*Sattelstütze* Procraft 31,6mm
*Sattelklemme* Tune 34.9mm
*Gewicht* 12,50 kg
Gruß
George


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (3. August 2010)

^^^Da säuft aber das Schwarz ganz schön ab, hättst ruhig mehr blitzen können. 
Aber schönes Rad!  SchlauMaierModusOff..


----------



## GeorgeP (3. August 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> ^^^Da säuft aber das Schwarz ganz schön ab, hättst ruhig mehr blitzen können.
> Aber schönes Rad!  SchlauMaierModusOff..


 

So gefälliger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (3. August 2010)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So gefälliger



Zweimal Daumen hoch, einmal fürs Bike und einmal fürs zweite Foto.

Guido


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. August 2010)

aber vorne is auf dem bild doch kei 200er... sieht viel mehr nach ner 180er aus  die teile haben aber teilweise auch schon ein paar jahre auf dem buckel oder?


----------



## GeorgeP (3. August 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> aber vorne is auf dem bild doch kei 200er... sieht viel mehr nach ner 180er aus  die teile haben aber teilweise auch schon ein paar jahre auf dem buckel oder?


 

Stimmt fürs foto ist die 203 scheibe noch nicht montiert gewesen. Schaltung ist aus 2007 und hat gerade 50Km drauf. LRS; Vorbau; Lenker und Bremse sind noch aus 2004 und haben gerade mal 200Km drauf.
Der kurbelsatz ist auch aus 2004 mit gerade 200km. Den werd ich aber auch nicht tauschen. Optisch passt er sehr gut und gewichtsmäßig XT niveau ... 
Bei meiner fahrweise wird das oktalink lager schon halten, aber das werd ich ja dann sehen 

Gruß
George


----------



## Dämon__ (3. August 2010)

*Der wahre Eifelturm*




*Nicht zu fassen was es alles gibt* 




*Was ist hier falsch?*


----------



## barbarissima (3. August 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Was ist hier falsch?*


 
*Das Poison hinten rechts  Sonst ist alles ok *


----------



## trek 6500 (3. August 2010)

@georg : ..ganz schön schwer (mein ams wiegt -"von der stange" 12,3 ...) aber du hast ja noch änderungen vor .. von den farben her , sehr nett !!!! würd`mir auch zusagen ! greez , k.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das Poison hinten rechts  Sonst ist alles ok


Stimmt - war aber auch ganz einfach - steht ja als einziges Bike rechts herum  Ich bin daher diesmal nur für eine halbe Tüte Gummibärchen  an den Sieger!

@Dämon - das 2. Bild zeigt bitte was? Sieht aus wie gentechnisch für einen Film Marke Hollywood geschaffen ;-) Lustig!


----------



## Beerchen (3. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> das 2. Bild zeigt bitte was? Sieht aus wie gentechnisch für einen Film Marke Hollywood geschaffen ;-) Lustig!


sieht aus wie ein Alpaka ... >> guggst Du <<


----------



## regenrohr (3. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> machst du nen aufstand wegen den paar kratzerle! du fährst doch schliesslich damit - also kannst erwarten dass irgendwann irgendwo mal n bissle was verkratzt. gleich überkleben...könnt mir net passieren  nix für ungut..



sehe ich genauso, schließlich ist ein Rad ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und da, gerade bei einem geländetauglichen, bleiben nun einmal Blessuren nicht aus. Aber es gibt ja zich Nutzer denen die Optik wichtig ist, warum auch immer (bringt ja schließlich keinerlei Vorteile)



NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Nach dem Vorfall werde ich erst recht nicht  mehr absteigen, was tun wenn er sich davon NICHT beeindrucken lässt?



mehr als unwahrscheinlich, wenn Du dir die Anatomie eines Tieres mal anschaust, wurde mir von einer Hundetrainerin angeraten!


----------



## trek 6500 (3. August 2010)

..hihi , ein geschorenes alpaka - sowas von goldig !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddy_dani123 (3. August 2010)




----------



## Survivor_Foerb (3. August 2010)

@spurhalter

ich hoffe doch sehr das es noch eine ganze weile hält! die büchse hat jungfräuliche 300km aufm buckel ! bin azubi... das muss noch ne ganze weile halten ! sonst steig ich dem händler aufs dach =)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. August 2010)

Survivor_Foerb schrieb:


> @spurhalter
> ich hoffe doch sehr das es noch eine ganze weile hält!


Das wird schon schief gehen.... Nur nicht unbedingt direkt am See parken  (vgl. 5227)



trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..hihi , ein geschorenes alpaka - sowas von goldig !!!





Beerchen schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ein Alpaka ...


Da merkt man gleich wieder: "Ein Stadtkind"  Obwohl selbst auf dem Lande habe ich hier weniger Kamele gesehen....und so ein Alpaka kannte ich nicht mal vom Namen her....trotz Tierpark und Zoobesuch. Danke an Euch


----------



## Markus i35 (3. August 2010)

So, nun muss ich auch mal mit dem ersten Cube anfangen


----------



## jan84 (3. August 2010)

Nach dem ersten halben Jahr:




Wie es da steht ca. 15,1 - 15,25 kg (tubeless). Großer Spaß. Nur der Lack ist ziemlich bescheiden, was mir aber letztendlich ziemlich egal ist.  

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Phoenix121078 (3. August 2010)

Markus i35 schrieb:


> So, nun muss ich auch mal mit dem ersten Cube anfangen



Gehört das dahinter auch zu dem Würfel, oder wollte das nur mit auf das Foto?


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @Dämon - das 2. Bild zeigt bitte was? Sieht aus wie gentechnisch für einen Film Marke Hollywood geschaffen ;-) Lustig!



Das ist ein VoKuHiLa


----------



## barbarissima (3. August 2010)

Das hinter dem Cube ist ein Wohnklo  Gar nicht unpraktisch, wenn man mal länger unterwegs ist 

*@jan84*
Das Fritzz ist immer wieder schön anzuschauen, auch wenn mich das Gewicht immer wieder ganz fertig macht 

Und mein Lieblingsfoto des Tages ist eindeutig das von hinundmit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dicht gefolgt von dem Lama


----------



## Ostwandlager (3. August 2010)

stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (3. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Das Poison hinten rechts  Sonst ist alles ok *






spurhalter schrieb:


> Stimmt - war aber auch ganz einfach - steht ja als einziges Bike rechts herum  Ich bin daher diesmal nur für eine halbe Tüte Gummibärchen  an den Sieger!
> 
> @Dämon - das 2. Bild zeigt bitte was? Sieht aus wie gentechnisch für einen Film Marke Hollywood geschaffen ;-) Lustig!



Schaut lieber noch mal nach das war leider nicht richtig!

Übrigens ist das ein Lama gewesen, war dann wohl auch nix.


----------



## barbarissima (3. August 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Schaut lieber noch mal nach das war leider nicht richtig!
> 
> Übrigens ist das ein Lama gewesen, war dann wohl auch nix.


 
Bier beim Biken, das ist ja´n Hammer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Ich habe Lama geschrieben )


----------



## barbarissima (3. August 2010)

Dafür habe ich mir aber eine große Tüte Gummibärchen verdient


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich mir aber eine große Tüte Gummibärchen verdient


Nix da - Lama = Neuweltkamel = Kamel & das habe ich auch geschrieben....also teilen 
War trotzdem nett mal den/das Alkapa kennen zu lernen...aber nun wird´s totaly "ot"   Bilder oder die Lösung des Bilderätsels bitte, tata


----------



## jan84 (3. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> [...]
> *@jan84*
> Das Fritzz ist immer wieder schön anzuschauen, auch wenn mich das Gewicht immer wieder ganz fertig macht
> 
> [...]



Naja mit leichten Reifen ist die 13 vorm Komma auch machbar. Die Reifen die ich drauf hab wiegen zusammen schon über 2 kg. 

Zum Marathonfahren taugt das Bike . Wenn man nicht in den ersten 10% ankommt liegts nicht am Bike . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (3. August 2010)

@Dämon Beim rot/weissen AMS fehlt der Lenkerstopfen. 
Und nun ein paar Bilder vom WE:
Mal wieder was heiliges im Vilstal:



Mit Lady in Kallmünz:



Und wo wir schon bei Tierbildern sind, steht natürlich nicht Cube drauf  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (3. August 2010)

...auch noch 2 tierbilder - ohne cube  gute nacht !!!


----------



## Audix (4. August 2010)

War einige Tage mit einem Kumpel an der Ostsee unterwegs.
Nicht viele Kliometer, nur viel Spass.
Wobei der Bike Spass mit den schweren Satteltaschen ziemlich in den Hintergrund tritt. 






Nein der Buckel ist nicht unser Zelt.
Wir hatten ein Zelt mit und zwei Planen, konnte also kommen was da kommen wolle.
Zelt am ersten Nachtlager, irgendwo hinter HH, 30 Meter neben der Landstrasse:






Kumpel hat sein Bike lieber bei sich am Zelt.

Sonnenuntergangslicht bei Boltenhagen an der Ostsee:






Da liess es sich sehr gut aushalten!






An der Steilküste entlang, zwischen Barendorf und Boltenhagen (ca 20 - 25Km) führt ein, bis Steinbeck asphaltierter Weg, der ordentlich hoch und runter geht. Halt immer hoch auf Steilküstenhöhe, dann wieder runter zu einem Strandzugang. Sehr spassig, idyllisch und die kurzen steilen Abfahrten wurden locker bis zu 50 Kmh schnell, wenn man wollte noch mehr. 
Ab Steinbeck bis nach Boltenhagen wird der Trail dann mit Satteltaschen jedenfalls ziemlich technisch und führt mehr als einmal knapp an runterbröselnden Steilküstenkanten entlang.

Alles in allem mal wieder sehr geil. Leider zu kurz.
Aber die nächste Tour kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Dämon__ (4. August 2010)

Wildcamper


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. August 2010)

Audix schrieb:


> [...], nur viel Spass.



Genau danach sieht es auch aus . Schöne Bilder, schöne Aktion.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (4. August 2010)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So gefälliger



A bissi besser, aber von den Felgen erkennt man immer noch nix gscheits.

Über die Decke geblitzt?

Na ja, meins ist auch nicht besser, seh ich grade 






Das besser? Hmmmmm...


----------



## barbarissima (4. August 2010)

*@Audix*
Ein Reaction als Packesel, das hatten wir hier auch noch nicht  Sind aber sehr schöne Bilder 

*@Cube_Airmatic*
Wenn du einen Berg hinter dein schönes Fritzz packst, kommt es bestimmt nochmal so gut zur Geltung


----------



## Beorn (4. August 2010)

Das zweite Bild vom Fritzz ist auf jeden Fall besser, da ist die Gabel so weit draußen, das es ausgewogen erscheint.

Hardtails sind Allrounder, immer, ich finds gut, dass es auch jemand zeigt, wenn ers als Packesel nutzt (mach ich auch ab und an).


----------



## GeorgeP (4. August 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> A bissi besser, aber von den Felgen erkennt man immer noch nix gscheits.
> 
> Über die Decke geblitzt?
> 
> ...


 

Habs zu hause mit nem aufsteckblitz gemacht (entfesselt), ich glaub ich fahr mal in mein studio und mach mal gescheite bilder ))

Also das erste bild ist etwas besser wie das zweite. Im zweiten geht das weiß vom rahmen mit dem HG in eins über !

Gruß
George


----------



## Beorn (4. August 2010)

Hallo George,

beim schwarzen Hintergrund geht der Spider der vorderen Bremsscheibe in den Hintergrund über, das sieht sogar ziemlich lässig aus, find ich.


----------



## MilkyWayne (4. August 2010)

dafür ist das erste aber auch etwas von oben was wie ich finde schon wieder nicht so schön wirkt  allgemein könnte man auch schauen, dass man die restlichen schatten unter den rädern beim 2. bild dann auch noch weg-photoshopped. auch ist es etwas schade dass im weißen garkeine zeichnung mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2010)

Audix schrieb:


> War einige Tage mit einem Kumpel an der Ostsee unterwegs.
> Nicht viele Kliometer, nur viel Spass.
> Wobei der Bike Spass mit den schweren Satteltaschen ziemlich in den Hintergrund tritt.


 
Da schleppt der Stuntzi aber weit weniger mit sich herum 

Aber  mit Bike und Zelt unterwegs, sollte ich auch mal wieder machen  Danke fürs erinnern


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Danke fürs erinnern


Danke, generell für den Foto-Beitrag zur Ostsee-Tour  
Danke an mzaskar, der uns an diesen Beitrag noch erinnerte. 
Ich vergaß schon fast, das man mit dem Bike auch unterwegs sein kann....
Bei dem dauernden schwarzer Hintergrund besser / weißer Hintergrund besser.......ins Foto-Studio gehen....Nee, am besten ins Freie! damit gehen


----------



## trek 6500 (4. August 2010)

genau , lieber mit bäumen , bergen , wiesen ,trails .... naja , in artgerechter haltung , sozusagen ..


----------



## beuze1 (4. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ich vergaß schon fast, das man mit dem Bike auch unterwegs sein kann....



*ja, und das ist das schönste..*


----------



## niemand66 (4. August 2010)

Ein paar Bilder aus dem Allgäu.


----------



## trek 6500 (4. August 2010)

...ich seh schon vor meinem geistigen auge die diskussion : ...boah eye , du fährst ohne helm .... 1,2,3 .und los !!!!!


----------



## Jason86 (4. August 2010)

@ niemand66

Der GRÜNTEN !!!!!!! 

Meine 2. ,,Heimat ''

auf welchem Gipfel warst Du?


----------



## barbarissima (4. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...ich seh schon vor meinem geistigen auge die diskussion : ...boah eye , du fährst ohne helm .... 1,2,3 .und los !!!!!


 
Im Gegensatz zu dir haben die meisten anderen schon erkannt, dass ohne Helm fahren nur so lange lustig ist, bis man mit geplatzter Rübe am Boden liegt  Da jetzt auch noch so eine Kindergartennummer raus zu machen.... ich weiß nicht


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. August 2010)

Zurecht kommens die sprüch! Ihr alle, die ohne helm durch die gegend gurken: Schämt euch! verkriecht euch! und kommt nie wieder raus..bärbel hat vollkommen recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (4. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Zurecht kommens die sprüch! Ihr alle, die ohne helm durch die gegend gurken: Schämt euch! verkriecht euch! und kommt nie wieder raus..bärbel hat vollkommen recht!



statement!

das unterschreib ich gerne.


----------



## NobbyNico (4. August 2010)

Nach einer Woche Zwangspause endlich wieder eine kleine Runde gedreht...


----------



## _zieGe (4. August 2010)

@niemand66

Das 2. Bild kommt mir bekannt vor.









Grüße Christian


----------



## swatch-team (4. August 2010)

Na dann gibts auch eins von mir





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Gruß Arno


----------



## Symdro.cam (4. August 2010)

Jo das ist mein Schatz das Buce LTD CC 2010


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (5. August 2010)

^^^^ Gehts vielleicht noch ein bisschen größer???? Mann!!!! 

Hol dir mal den JPGCompressor bevor du solche Monsterbilder reinstellst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (5. August 2010)

Symdro.cam schrieb:


> Jo das ist mein Schatz das Buce LTD CC 2010


Ah, so sieht also der Nachfolger von meinem aus. Hübsch! 
Was hatn das für Bremsen? Und wieso sind die Bremsscheiben so rot? Die sind doch nicht aus Kupfer?!


----------



## Steffke (5. August 2010)

Wahrscheinlich Reflektionen der Sonne o.ä..


----------



## nen (5. August 2010)




----------



## dusi__ (5. August 2010)

also endlich mal wieder schöne fotos hier 

aber ohne helm fahren...   bin gestern nen trail runtergesaust und in ner kuhle steckengeblieben und bin bestimmt 3 meter geflogen und mit dem kopf auf nem baumstumpf gelandet und mir brummt heut noch der schädel, will gar nich wissen was passiert wäre ohne meinen geliebten freund 

hier nochmal n foto von ner tour vor paar tagen


----------



## trek 6500 (5. August 2010)

nobby nico : sehr schönes bike !!!!! 
und zu dem anderen : ich habs doch gewusst.... kann da echt nur drüber lachen ... denkt denn einer , er könne durch seine "oh , ohne helm-diskussionen - (wovon es 1000 und mehr hier gibt :..)WIRKLICH einen nicht-helm - fahrer davon überzeugen , es zu tun ??? ich denke nicht . entweder , man entscheidet sich SELBST !! dafür , aber einreden lässt sich das sicher keiner ... auch , wenn man es noch so oft versucht . deshalb muss ich jedesmal erneut grinsen , weil ich weiss, dass es wieder von vorne losgeht , bei jedem  bild - und immer wieder - dreht sich nur im kreis -  bringt  rein gar nix ... und hat wenig mit kindergarten zu tun -  es sei denn , man behandelt erwachsene  leute wie 3 jährige und schreibt ihnen vor , was sie  zu tun haben .... ich denke mal , es ist keiner so ballaballa , dass er sich des risikos nicht bewusst ist .. wenn er es vorzieht , trotzdem oben ohne zu fahren : so what !! sein bier !!!.-


----------



## Mircwidu (5. August 2010)

nein ist es eben nicht. Die mehrkosten welche die Versicherungen durch nicht Helmträger haben werden auf alle abgewälzt.
Beim Gurt macht auch keiner mehr so ein Fass auf.

Aber wie sagt man so schön: Wer nichts zum schützen hat braucht auch keinen Helm.


----------



## trek 6500 (5. August 2010)

....  es  ist  dazu glaub ´ich alle s gesagt .- sufu


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2010)

mehrkosten der rsicherung..ähm ja
Aber ich garantiere dir, dass ich mit NIEMANDEM, und wenns der weihnachtsmann im osterhasenkostüm is, auf ne radtour gehe, wenn derjenige keinen helm hat! ich habe keine lust einen vom boden kratzen zumüssen, weil er aufn kopp geflogen is! - ich finds im übrigen eher traurig, DASS man erwachsenen leuten sagen muss, was sie zu tun haben..aber naja


----------



## barbarissima (5. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> nobby nico : sehr schönes bike !!!!!
> und zu dem anderen : ich habs doch gewusst.... kann da echt nur drüber lachen ... denkt denn einer , er könne durch seine "oh , ohne helm-diskussionen - (wovon es 1000 und mehr hier gibt :..)WIRKLICH einen nicht-helm - fahrer davon überzeugen , es zu tun ??? ich denke nicht . entweder , man entscheidet sich SELBST !! dafür , aber einreden lässt sich das sicher keiner ... auch , wenn man es noch so oft versucht . deshalb muss ich jedesmal erneut grinsen , weil ich weiss, dass es wieder von vorne losgeht , bei jedem bild - und immer wieder - dreht sich nur im kreis - bringt rein gar nix ... und hat wenig mit kindergarten zu tun - es sei denn , man behandelt erwachsene leute wie 3 jährige und schreibt ihnen vor , was sie zu tun haben .... ich denke mal , es ist keiner so ballaballa , dass er sich des risikos nicht bewusst ist .. wenn er es vorzieht , trotzdem oben ohne zu fahren : so what !! sein bier !!!.-


 
Naja, wenn sich die Erwachsenen wie Dreijährige benehmen...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. August 2010)

http://www.web-smilie.de/smilies/schilder_smilies/amen.gif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (5. August 2010)

peace too !!!  p.s ich hab nicht unbedingt von mir gesprochen .. ziehe das ding schon auf - WENN ich es für nötig halte .. aber man KANN niemandem etwas vorschreiben - er wird trotzig werden und sagen ; das  ist  meine entscheidung - womit er absolut recht hat !!!!


----------



## jason_wurzel (5. August 2010)

niemand66 schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder aus dem Allgäu.



haha, wie geil ist das denn, schau mal bei meinen Fotos...ich sag nur Custom Aufbau ;-) Wer hat jetzt von wem abgeschaut?


----------



## Sgt.Green (5. August 2010)

> mehrkosten der rsicherung..ähm ja



Wieso der Smiley hinter der Aussage Andi? 
Es ist doch nunmal Fakt das jemand der mit Kopfverletzung im Krankenhaus liegt der Versicherung Geld kostet.
Und diese Kosten trägst du dann auch, da hat XC01_Biker schon recht 

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## Mircwidu (5. August 2010)

das mit dem Versicherung war mehr spaß.
Finde es aber auch angenehmer wenn ein Sturz in der Gruppe durch den Heml glimpflich ausgeht und nicht in einem Dilema endet.

Man muss nicht mal schuld sein. Also ich kann vorher nicht abschätzen ob ich auf der Tour stürze.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2010)

ja - und das geht vermutlich auf die krankenversicherung, oder? So, und jetzt überlegen wir mal wieviel prozent der kopfverletzungen durch nicht-helmtragen entstehen - und dazu noch im verhältnis kosten?!
Ich glaub der anteil is recht gering...was mich dagegen viel mehr aufregen würde (würde, weil ichs nich zahl, sondern papi) is die tatsache, dass ne doch recht große summe durch alkohol/tabak/drogen, und so nem kram entsteht.. ich behaupt der prozentsatz ist um Lääängen größer! (- und fast ärgerlicher)


----------



## fatz (5. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> die tatsache, dass ne doch recht große summe durch alkohol/tabak/drogen, und so nem kram entsteht.. ich behaupt der prozentsatz ist um Lääängen größer!


natuerlich. aber deshalb bist trotzdem ein depp, wenn du ohne helm faehrst.
und wenn's dich mal gescheit gelegt hat sieht's auch jeder, weil dann die laetsche
entsprechend runterhaengt. (hier ist absichtlich kein  )


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. August 2010)

Ja - Ihr habt ja so recht! Das bestreitet doch auch gar keiner.
Was Kati aber gesagt hat ist - das notorische oben ohne Fahrer eben gerade nicht diesen Argumenten erliegen 
Rauchen schadet der Gesundheit, Alkohol in rauhen Mengen ist so was von ungesund - das braucht man wohl niemanden mehr erklären....und auch das zahlen wir alles schön mit 
Und nun schaut Euch mal um.....
siehste.....und nix anderes hat sie gesagt, außer - das wieder die Diskussion bei 1 solchen Bild losgeht, und manche Leute einfach nicht zu Ihrem Glück zu zwingen sind....(außer durch ´ne Helmpflicht )
Aber wer will das in Wald und Flur durchsetzten bzw. kontrollieren....


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2010)

@fatz: les e mol meinen beitrag uff de letzte seit!  - Meine worte... Wie gesagt, selbst wenn du der weihnachtsmann wärst würde ich mit dir nicht fahrn, wenn du keinen helm hättst


----------



## MCTryal (5. August 2010)

Auch wenns hier eher der Underdog ist...
Mein erstes Rad nach 18 Jahren Stahlrahmentourer, 2 Monate und 1200km alt und ich bin noch immer schwer begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (5. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Aber wer will das in Wald und Flur durchsetzten bzw. kontrollieren....


die kankenkassen. wenn's dich ohne brettert selber loehnen und gut is.

@andi: ich hab das schon gelesen... 
ich hab uebrigens auch keinen bock jemandem sein hirn vom trail zu kratzen


----------



## fatz (5. August 2010)

@MCTryal:
mach mal das gedoehns von der sattelstuetze weg, dann kannst sie bergab versenken.
da hast mehr spass aufm rail und es tut ned weh, wenn du mal hinter den sattel musst.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> die kankenkassen. wenn's dich ohne brettert selber loehnen und gut is...


 Wäre ein ganz guter Ansatz zur gerechten Kostenverteilung - wird aber bestimmt nicht kommen....oder müssen Gurtmuffel bei Unfall selber zahlen...na egal.....

Alles was ich letztlich bei Kati herausgehört habe ist - das wir ein paar "Unbelehrbare" auch nicht mit der x-ten Diskussion darüber bekehren werden (sie selbst zum Teil mit eingeschlossen)
Und das ist dann ja wohl ein Fakt, mit dem wir leben müssen. Auch wenn ich die Grundeinstellung hier im Thread klasse finde - werden wir wirklich nicht Alle bekehren können, auch wenn es zu jedem neuen Foto oben ohne immer wieder diese Diskussion geben sollte. 
Ich glaube genau das war der Inhalt Kati´s Messe an uns, die dies ganze hier voraus gesehen hat. Amen.
So - Standpunkte sind nun eindeutig definiert - also kein Grund mehr das hier weiter auszuführen....
MCTryal und fatz machen es vor 
Glückwunsch zum Bike & Danke für die Erhöhung der Bilderquote


----------



## derAndre (5. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ....oder müssen Gurtmuffel bei Unfall selber zahlen...na egal.....



Verletzte Gurtmuffel werden, so sie denn überleben, zur Kasse gebeten, von der Krankenkasse... Gurt ist aber eben auch Pflicht. Eine Helmpflicht für Fahrradfahrer würde dagegen sogar mich ankecksen. Ich trage den Helm gerne wenn es zur Sache geht aber aufm Weg zum Bäcker eben nicht.


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. August 2010)

Bilder, meine Damen und Herren, Bilder bitte. 

So wie MCTryal. Schönes Rad, bestimmt kein Underdog und btw ordentlich Kilometer für 2 Monate .

Es dankt der Eschenhahner


----------



## trek 6500 (5. August 2010)

@der andere : dito ...seh ich genauso !!
 und spuri hat es genau so wiedregegeben m wie ich´s gemeint hab ... 
und nu ´: BILDEEEEERR, bitte !!! )mit oder ohne helm ...
ach ja - schönes aim - sattel aber bitte ein wenig auf normalhöhe - zumindest  mal fürs bild ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edmonton (5. August 2010)

@trek 6500
Hier sind Bilder
Mein Stereo mit einem noch kürzeren Vorbau Truvativ Hussefelt 40mm.











Für mich hat sich der Umbau gelohnt.


----------



## trek 6500 (5. August 2010)

ist das ein 40er ???? is nicht zu kurz ?? greez , k.


----------



## LittleBoomer (5. August 2010)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Auch wenns hier eher der Underdog ist...
> Mein erstes Rad nach 18 Jahren Stahlrahmentourer, 2 Monate und 1200km alt und ich bin noch immer schwer begeistert.




Schickes Radl !! Ohne Dir nahe treten zu wollen, aber warum hast Du Dir bei der km-Leistung nicht etwas 'besseres' gegönnt ? Noch zwei Monate und Du wirst zum Schrauber. Bzw. mich würde schon interessieren wie viele km die Teile mit machen.


----------



## Bocacanosa (5. August 2010)

Heute bei der kleinen Rösterkopf-Runde (Ruwerquell - Knüppeldamm - Keller See...) 







> *http://www.hochwald-ferienland.de/sehenswert_hf.htm*
> Der Knüppeldamm führt Wanderer gefahrlos über ein ökologisch sensibles  Quellmoor, im Volksmund auch Hochmoor oder Weyrichsbruch genannt.  Hierbei handelt es sich um eine ca. 60.000 qm große Fläche in einer  Höhenlage zwischen 610 und 640 m ü. NN., die im wesentlichen durch einen  100-jährigen Moorbirkenbestand mit Pfeifengrasvorkommen und dicken  Torfmoorpolstern geprägt ist.






Hab endlich mein neues Saddle-Pa:k 





Der _SäureWürfel_ und die _RockMachine_ am See:


----------



## Edmonton (5. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ist das ein 40er ???? is nicht zu kurz ?? greez , k.


Ja es ist ein 40er, zu kurz ist der nicht. Mir gefällt das Fahrverhalten jetzt viel besser. 
Das Stereo macht richtig Spaß auf den Trails.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Schickes Radl !! Ohne Dir nahe treten zu wollen, aber warum hast Du Dir bei der km-Leistung nicht etwas 'besseres' gegönnt ? Noch zwei Monate und Du wirst zum Schrauber. Bzw. mich würde schon interessieren wie viele km die Teile mit machen.



Ich habs mir isngeheim gedacht - aber mal lieber nicht gesagt. Bei deiner km-leistung wirst bald feststellen, dass du mehr in ein rad investieren musst/kannst/solltest, wennd mal n paar kilometer im jahr fährst. Aber naja, den "fewhler" macht ma halt immer - man weiss ja schlieslich erst hinterher, dass es sooo spaß macht


----------



## niemand66 (5. August 2010)

Winteraufbau


----------



## trek 6500 (5. August 2010)

@boca : beim rock machine  ist der sattel aber extrem mit der nase nach unten eingestellt, oder sieht das nur so aus ?????


----------



## joergenson (5. August 2010)

Bilder, Bilder, Bilder.....
War das WE in Garmisch...hier die Resultate:
Material




GAP mit der Zugspitze




Im Reintal an der Partnach




Blick zum Talende




Blick zurück ins Reintal




Reintalangerhütte




"Jause"




Partnach Quelle




Pfadfinder




Schloß Ellmau




Schloß Kranzbach




Einfahrt Esterbergalm




Karwendel




Wetterstein




Vom Weg abgekommen




GAP Sprungstadion




Zum Abschluß noch ein "Hartes"




Ich hoffe, die Bilderflut war nicht zu groß

Cheers Joergenson


----------



## Jason86 (5. August 2010)

Super schöne Bilder !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (5. August 2010)

geile Bilder, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch.
War die letzten drei Jahre auch immer für ne Woche dort, aber wenn ihr schon durchs Reintal gefahren seit, wart ihr am Schachenhaus???

Gruß
Andre


----------



## joergenson (5. August 2010)

Nein, fürs Schachenhaus hats nicht gereicht. War in den letzten zehn Jahren 3x oben - und immer hatte ich das Glück ein verhülltes "Christo"-Schachenhaus vorzufinden. 



Habe das Schachenhaus vom Talschluß mal rangezoomt - wenn ich letztes WE hochgefahren wäre, hätte ich Glück gehabt!!


----------



## joergenson (5. August 2010)

So, nun noch ein paar Bilder aus Tölz hinterher.
Auf dem Blomberg



Ausblick Richtung Lenggries



Bad Tölz



Bike



Brauneck



Guts nächtle
Sers Joergenson


----------



## trek 6500 (5. August 2010)

geniale bilder !!!! und deine bikes , die lieb´ich eh - alle !! : ) glg , kati


----------



## MCTryal (5. August 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Schickes Radl !! Ohne Dir nahe treten zu wollen, aber warum hast Du Dir bei der km-Leistung nicht etwas 'besseres' gegönnt ? Noch zwei Monate und Du wirst zum Schrauber. Bzw. mich würde schon interessieren wie viele km die Teile mit machen.



  	 	 	 	 	  Die Frage ist natürlich berechtigt, dennoch war der Kauf kein überstürzter (auch wenn sich da jetzt der ein oder andere an den Kopf fasst). Preislich lag meine Schmerzgrenze anfangs bei 250 Euronen, was dann bei näherer Betrachtung der Materie doch zu wenig war. 
Da ich vorher nicht regelmäßig gefahren bin musste noch passende Kleidung Helm usw. gekauft werden da ich das Teil benutze um in der Woche auf Arbeit zu kommen. 

Außerdem hätte es mich gedauert ne Menge Kohle auszugeben um dann festzustellen das Radfahren doch nicht sooo toll is. Nun macht´s eben blöderweise doch Spass.
Das aufgrund der billigeren Teile, der Verschleiß schneller voran schreitet als bei hochwertigeren ist natürlich sehr wahrscheinlich. Im Falle eines Defektes bleibt dann wohl nichts anderes übrig als defekte Baugruppe durch eine bessere zu ersetzen. Ich bin da mindestens genauso gespannt, wie lang die Teile halten und wenns soweit ist werd ich wohl hier Rat suchen müssen.
Bis dahin gibts erstmal nur Bilder.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2010)

MCTryal schrieb:


> . Nun macht´s eben blöderweise doch Spass.
> .



hehe sach ich ja


----------



## Bymike (6. August 2010)

Man, bei den ganzen Bildern kommt Urlaubsstimmung auf. 
Deshalb fahr ich einfach kurzerhand mal wo hin, wo ich vor Freude jedesmal Luftsprünge mache...






ciao Leute


----------



## Juuro (6. August 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Man, bei den ganzen Bildern kommt Urlaubsstimmung auf.
> Deshalb fahr ich einfach kurzerhand mal wo hin, wo ich vor Freude jedesmal Luftsprünge mache...
> 
> 
> ciao Leute



Toll!  Wo ist das denn?


----------



## Bocacanosa (6. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @boca : beim rock machine  ist der sattel aber extrem mit der nase nach unten eingestellt, oder sieht das nur so aus ?????



Ja, der ist so schief. Ich könnte so nicht fahren. Aber mein Kumpel meint das passt so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (6. August 2010)

Juuro schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn?



ah geh! ist doch einfach.


----------



## barbarissima (6. August 2010)

*Mann o Mann Joergensen, das sind ja Hammerbilder  Und das Wetter ...*

*Die Bilderflut passt schon  Bei so schönen Bergbildern hätten es ruhig noch ein paar mehr sein dürfen *


----------



## Cortina (6. August 2010)

Juuro schrieb:


> Toll!  Wo ist das denn?





fatz schrieb:


> ah geh! ist doch einfach.



Das meint Ihr jetzt aber beide nicht ernst 

Wer das noch nicht kennt sollte eigentlich eine Woche gratis Urlaub vom Trentiner Tourismusverband gesponsert bekommen 

@joergenson, Bymike, Bocacanosa, Edmonton danke für die Bilder

Grüsse
Guido


----------



## fatz (6. August 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wer das noch nicht kennt sollte eigentlich eine Woche gratis Urlaub vom Trentiner Tourismusverband gesponsert bekommen


wenn das so ist weiss ich's doch nicht


----------



## Bymike (6. August 2010)

Wenn ich nur endlich ne spiegelreflex hätte... Ab Herbst hab ich hoffentlich ne 550d.

@ juuro:
das Bild ist auf dem Gipfel des Monte Altissimo geschossen.
Einer der höchsten, die direkt am Gardasee liegen und mit dem Bike gut zu erklimmen sind.
Nur die Schlepperei unterhalb vom Gipfel ist stressig.

Ist für mich immer ein muss, wenn ich dort bin. 
Warum erklärt sich bei der Aussicht ja von selbst (paar Seiten weiter vorne habe ich bilder vom letzten Urlaub, da war's dort aber wegen dem regen eher ungemütlich)


----------



## derAndre (6. August 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...
> Wer das noch nicht kennt sollte eigentlich eine Woche gratis Urlaub vom Trentiner Tourismusverband gesponsert bekommen
> ...



ich, ich, ich! Nicht jeder ist Bikereisenversiert. Auch wenn ich ne grobe Vorstellung davon habe wo das ist, erkenne ich es nicht, weil ich da noch nie war. Aber ich habe gehört, dass es dort zu dieser Jahreszeit ziemlich voll ist, richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (6. August 2010)

Naja voll...
Unten am See gibt's mehr Leute, die von den Erzählungen her auf dem Gipfel waren.
Aber viele (die die 20 km von Torbole aus hochkurbeln, tun sich das tragestück nicht an. Und kehren bei der Hochebene um. Mit dem Lift oder dem Shuttle fahren aber recht viele hoch.

Hauptsache man kriegt vor lauter Wanderern (nur bei schönem Wetter) nen Platz in der hütte zum Carnedeli essen 

Voll is


----------



## fatz (6. August 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Aber ich habe gehört, dass es dort zu dieser Jahreszeit ziemlich voll ist, richtig?



war letzte woche dort. ging so. zumindest war aufm camping zoo noch platz
frei und nicht wie in caldonazzo, wo wir eigentlich hinwollten, alles so gesteckt
voll mit hollaendern, dass sie uns nicht mal auf einen der zig zeltplaetze drauflassen
wollten.

und ja ihr kriegt noch n paar bilder. ich hab mir endlich die gh1 rausgelassen.


----------



## Bymike (6. August 2010)

Fatz, kannst du mir sagen wo dieser Campingplatz ist? Liegt der zufällig bissl näher Richtung Zentrum? Wir fahren heut Nacht und haben noch keinen Platz. Der maroadi (wo wir sonst immer hingehen) war schon voll.
Wer noch Tips hat, wo man noch in torbole zeltmäßig unterkommen kann, nur her damit!


----------



## LittleBoomer (6. August 2010)

> Ich bin da mindestens genauso gespannt, wie lang die Teile halten und wenns soweit ist werd ich wohl hier Rat suchen müssen.
> Bis dahin gibts erstmal nur Bilder.



ja, denn Erfahrungsberichte mit günstigen Teile gibt es hier eher wenig. Ich glaube nämlich schon, dass die auch halten müssen und es nicht immer gleich XT sein muß. Aber wenn Du soviel Spaß dran hast, würde ich das Bike weiter für den Arbeitweg verwenden  und mir (später mal) für die Touren ein adäquateres kaufen. 

Naja, wie auch immer, ich freue mich dass es Dir Spass macht. Das ist die Hauptsache


----------



## fatz (6. August 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Fatz, kannst du mir sagen wo dieser Campingplatz ist? Liegt der zufällig bissl näher Richtung Zentrum? Wir fahren heut Nacht und haben noch keinen Platz. Der maroadi (wo wir sonst immer hingehen) war schon voll.


in arco an der sarcabruecke westlich des flusses die strasse rein nach norden. 
da kommt erst der camping arco und 500m weiter der camping zoo

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...46,10.902386&spn=0.1039,0.209255&z=13&iwloc=A


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. August 2010)

hrhr, Gardase würde mir jetzt auch gut gefallen 

@joergenson: schöne Bilder!

War letztes Jahr in der Gegend und hab den Schachen mitgenommen (habs Bike dann stehen lassen (Pfeil  ) und zu Fuß zur Meilerhütte hoch))





Meilerhütte





_________

zu hause sieht's dann wieder ganz anders aus 
Die "Gipfel" liegen noch unter der Baumgrenze, Gipfelbuch gibts auch nicht 









@MCTryal: viel Spaß mit dem Bike, mit der Zeit wird es dich bestimmt auch packen, so dass du ständig neue Teile dranschraubst 

Schönes WE schonmal

Tschau


----------



## Bymike (6. August 2010)

Danke dir!
Gut dass man in arco notfalls nen Unterschlupf finden kann, falls es am see nichts mehr gibt!


----------



## MCTryal (6. August 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> @MCTryal: viel Spaß mit dem Bike, mit der Zeit wird es dich bestimmt auch packen, so dass du ständig neue Teile dranschraubst



Danke, das wird wahrscheinlich gar nicht allzulange dauern, hab nicht übel Lust die hässlichen Silberraumschiff Bremshebelteile zu wechseln aber das ja noch das wenigste.


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. August 2010)

wusst ichs doch. Solange man aber noch zum fahren kommt passt doch alles.

NaitsirhC


----------



## Fry855 (6. August 2010)

nuja ich denke, dass die teile doch wenigstens an die 3000km halten sollen zumindest so sachen wie das schaltwerk. ich hab selber an meinem crossbike eine alivio gruppe. die hat bis jetzt 1000km in der stadt ohne probleme mitgemacht. ich mein klar darf man nich die schaltpräzision von höherwertigen schaltwerken erwarten und man muss sie ab und an mal nachstellen, aber ansonsten tut sie in der stadt ihren dienst tadellos. da du das rad ja auch ursprünglich für den arbeitsweg gekauft hattest sollte das passen. wenn du etwas mehr auch im gelände fährst denke ich wird der verschleiss schneller voranschreiten. wenn man bedenkt dass ne alivio kassette 8  und das schaltwerk sicher auch nicht mehr als 20 kostet kann man das auch mal wechseln. deore v-brakes kosten pro paar 30 wenn die am aim versagen sollten. ich denke in der wartung wirst du recht günstig wegkommen ... aber ich denke dass du bald eher etwas höherwertige sachen ausprobieren willst =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (6. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn das so ist weiss ich's doch nicht



Ich helf Dir auf die Sprünge, das ist in ... ähhh ... wie heißt das noch gerade ... in ... mist jetzt hab' ichs vergessen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Unze77 (6. August 2010)

hab grad nen Bericht über die neuen Cube Bikes gefunden, evtl interessierts ja jemanden:
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/cube-2011-new-trail-bikes-hardtails-and-freeride-rig-27295


----------



## GeorgeP (6. August 2010)

So dann mal ein paar bilder von mir.

Rund um den Baldeney See, man glaubt es kaum der liegt in Essen 






















Gruß 
George


----------



## Markus i35 (6. August 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Das meint Ihr jetzt aber beide nicht ernst
> 
> Wer das noch nicht kennt sollte eigentlich eine Woche gratis Urlaub vom Trentiner Tourismusverband gesponsert bekommen
> 
> ...



Wo darf ich mich bewerben?


----------



## fatz (6. August 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich helf Dir auf die Sprünge, das ist in ... ähhh ... wie heißt das noch gerade ... in ... mist jetzt hab' ichs vergessen


passt schon. wohin muss ich wegen der woche gratisurlaub wenden?


----------



## Cortina (6. August 2010)

Markus i35 schrieb:


> Wo darf ich mich bewerben?



Im Tourismusbüro Torbole, dort wird dann unter allen Bewerbern eine Shuttlefahrt auf den Altissimo verlost.



fatz schrieb:


> passt schon. wohin muss ich wegen der woche gratisurlaub wenden?



Wie heißt es immer so schön, Angestellte und deren Verwandte sind von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen...von Dir weiß ich dass Dus weißt 

@GeorgeP Sehr schöne Bilder, am Baldeney See in Essen war ich in der Grundausbildung, grüß mir die Eisdiele in Steele.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Gaz (6. August 2010)

Essen ist halt auch ne Weltstadt.


----------



## GeorgeP (6. August 2010)

Gaz schrieb:


> Essen ist halt auch ne Weltstadt.


 
könnte man so sagen 

Und wie ich seh, fährst du das selbe bike wie ich 

Gruß
George


----------



## Vincy (6. August 2010)

*Cube 2011*
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/cube-2011-new-trail-bikes-hardtails-and-freeride-rig-27295


*New AMS Line-Up:*

*AMS Super HPC *100mm
*AMS 110, 130, 150 (HPA)*













*AMS Super HPC *100mm (fast kpl aus Carbon; Rahmengewicht mit Fox RP23 1900g)









*AMS details:*



 

 

 

 







*Elite Super HPC* (Rahmengewicht 950g)









*Details:*





 





*Elite HPT (Titan)*



 

 

 




*Hanzz*







 

 




Stereo und Fritzz sollen weitgehend unverändert bleiben.

Alle Bilder noch Demo Bikes vom Cube Presse Launch!
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/cube-2011-new-trail-bikes-hardtails-and-freeride-rig-27295


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (6. August 2010)

Elite Super HPC =   

aber auch das neue AMS design überzeugt


----------



## barbarissima (6. August 2010)

An das AMS 130/150 muss ich mich erst noch gewöhnen  Zum einen sieht die Wippe noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus  Und dann bin ich auch bei dem doch eher konservativen Design noch leicht unschlüssig 
Das AMS und das Elite Super HPC sind ein Traum


----------



## Steffke (6. August 2010)

Teilweise sind die auch im neuen Bike-Magazin zu sehen, das am 10.8. erscheint. Jedoch wird dort auf Folgendes hingewiesen: "Alle Bikes der Präsentation sind optisch noch im Rohzustand. Die endgültigen Dekors zeigt Cube erst auf der Messe."


----------



## trek 6500 (6. August 2010)

der neue cube - schriftzug will mir nicht so recht gefallen .... finde den alten viel schöner ...


----------



## fatz (6. August 2010)

ein paar bilder von letzter woche. wo das ist wissen wir ja jetzt. 






skulltrail, schon ziemlich weit unten





val del tovo.










das foto muss einfach jedesmal sein. diesmal mit einem rad mehr als im fruehjahr. 1x sting 2x stereo.





passo rocchetta


----------



## floggel (6. August 2010)

Wollte es gerade posten. Das 2011er Logo geht mal garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (6. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> der neue cube - schriftzug will mir nicht so recht gefallen .... finde den alten viel schöner ...



So isses. Vielleicht ist das ja noch nicht der Finale Schriftzug ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. August 2010)

@fatz: wo war das?  (achtung...spuren von dir..)

Ne im ernst, schöne bilder, schöne gegend, sexy waden D) und ne hässliche gabel in deinem stereo..Lyrik is halt doch was feineres 


Edith: doch is der finale schriftztug - bleibt so wies auf den bildern is


----------



## fatz (6. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hässliche gabel in deinem stereo..Lyrik is halt doch was feineres


hm! besser als keine oder das alte 130mm gaebelchen von fox. rs hat mir uebrigens
ein komplett neues casting spendiert. musste meinem haendler nur was fuer's porto
geben. das ist mal service!


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. August 2010)

jop, das klingt doch sehr gut


----------



## fatz (6. August 2010)

das mit den spuren musst du uebrigens nicht immer dazuschreiben. das weiss ich jetzt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. August 2010)

ich hab immerhin schonmal pünktchen gemacht  Konnst ma verzeihn?


----------



## linkespurfahrer (6. August 2010)

boah ey! Kaum fünf Tage nicht da und schon wieder sechs Seiten mit zum Teil sehr schönen Bildern vollgepostet. 

Besonders das LTD Race von GeorgeP wirkt sehr ausgewogen und gelungen. 



Eck1992 schrieb:


> sehe ich das richtig du fährst auch die 07er louise linkespurfahrer?



Ja, das ist die 07er Louise. Fahre sie seit über 14000km ohne Probleme auch bei -15°C mit Eis und Schnee. Die serienmäßige 180er Scheibe vorne habe ich gleich nach dem Kauf gegen die 203er getauscht. Die Beläge haben übrigens durch den vornehmlichen Flachlandeinsatz über 12000km gehalten.

Auf die neuen CUBEs bin ich mal gespannt. Allerdings, da pflichte ich Bärbel bei, gefällt auch mir das Design der Wippe vom AMS noch nicht so recht. Für soviel Geld mag ich eben auch gerne eine tolle Optik haben. Andererseits: Form follows function. Wenigstens gibts endlich Steckachse und innenverlegte Züge. Sind die Innenlager BB30 bzw. PressFit?

Ich war die Woche im Fläming (südwestlich von Berlin) und habe Euch was mitgebracht:

Dienstag den 04.August zwischen 7 und 10 Uhr:




Die Bockwindmühle in Borne (ab Raben hat es angefangen kräftig zu regnen)




Am Gutshof Klein Glien am Hagelberg:




Mittwoch den 05.August zwischen 19 und 22 Uhr:




Mittelpunkt meines Heimatlandes zwischen Verlorenwasser und Weitzgrund (Gruß an Hillkiller!)




Einen Eintrag habe ich mir nicht nehmen lassen.

Altes Denkmal zur Schlacht bei Hagelberg am 27. August 1813 (jährt sich in 3 Jahren also zum 200 Mal)




Neues Denkmal 500m weiter:




Am Gipfelkreuz vom Hagelberg 201m über NN




Der Fläming ist ein wenig was anderes als die Lausitz. Hier kann man u.U. 80-100 HM am Stück mal haben und viel mehr Akzente setzen. 

Gefahren an drei Tagen etwa 160km in etwa 5,5 h. HM gesamt ca. 800-1000. 

Heute war im Fläming der letzte Trainingstag. Begünstigt durch den anfänglichen Rückenwind habe ich für die ersten 25 km von Reetz bei Wiesenburg bis Raben weniger als 46 min gebraucht. Rückzu auf anderer Strecke (ebenso ca. 25km) waren es schon 10min mehr. 

Dennoch fühle ich mich gut in Form und blicke zuversichtlich auf Sonntag.

Mein Würfel ist schon im Auto verladen. Sonntag früh gehts dann nach Seiffen. 
Dem Wetterbericht nach sollte ich zumindest vorne von RR auf NN wechseln.

@Marco: In welchem Startblock bist Du? R, E, I, II oder III?
Ich bin im Block I zu finden.


----------



## Noklos (7. August 2010)

Echt toll, auf was ihr euch da am Sonntag begeben wollt und wie ihr euch darauf vorbereitet habt. Ich wünsche euch viel Glück 

Hab mal im Internet gesucht und ne Starterlsite gefunden. Müsste die ja eigentlich sein:
http://www.erzgebirgs-bike-marathon.de/downloads/entries/000398/001/ebm_2010_starterliste.pdf

Aber auch so schöne Fotos von deiner Tour, nur das Wetter...


----------



## trek 6500 (7. August 2010)

so , würfel steht im startloch- rucksack is gepackt . in einer halben stunde gehts los.... photo is aber mom. defekt deshalb leider später keine bilder . nur ein altes vom milky- was heut´m zum einsatz kommt . schönes we an alle würfler !!  kati p.s. ich weiss, das shock board sieht kacke aus - war an diesem tag aber dringlichst  nötig ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> kati p.s. ich weiss, das shock board sieht kacke aus - war an diesem tag aber dringlichst nötig ...


Ja ja, aber Andere (täglich zur Arbeit-Fahrer) bekehren wollen....
Viel Spaß, viel Glück, viel Erfolg  Schade, das keine Bilder folgen können.
PS: In einem stimmen wir aber 100 % ig überein - die Begeisterung für das (Roh)Design bei Cube hält sich auch bei mir in Grenzen....besonders was den Schriftzug betrifft! Also noch zuschlagen - oder auf "bessere" Zeiten hoffen 

@linkespurfahrer - dito viel Spaß & Glück  Deine gut bebilderten "Trainingsumfänge" sind schon der Wahnsinn .... 
vielleicht solltest Du mal eine Art Sponsoring von Cube anstreben - die Dir dann jedes Jahr ein aktuelles Modell zu Test- und Werbezwecken anbieten werden..... 
Und nun "Go for it!":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (7. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich hab immerhin schonmal pünktchen gemacht  Konnst ma verzeihn?


na gut, einmal noch.

kaum post ich mal n paar bilder, schon muellen wir hier schon wieder rum.


----------



## nen (7. August 2010)

Nach den eher regenreichen Tagen mit ua. 166 Liter/m² in 24h endlich mal wieder Sonne pur.


----------



## barbarissima (7. August 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Nach den eher regenreichen Tagen mit ua. 166 Liter/m² in 24h endlich mal wieder Sonne pur.


 
*Stimmt, Wasser haben sie gerade reichlich im Allgäu*


----------



## barbarissima (7. August 2010)

Bevor ich´s vergesse: Super Bilder nen 

 Wo ist das?


----------



## Tintera (7. August 2010)

Was ein kleiner Käfer alles anrichten kann...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. August 2010)

Tintera schrieb:


> Was ein kleiner Käfer alles anrichten kann...


 Sieht ja wirklich übel aus - da hat er Dir echt viel mehr Löcher in die hintere Bremsscheibe gefressen, als vorne. Gemein


----------



## Tintera (7. August 2010)

Dir muß auch alles auffallen... dasTeil wird noch gewechselt und liegt schon hier rum  allerdings ist der Spaß bei diesem Wetter wichtiger. Magura klingelt halt etwas weniger...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. August 2010)

Tintera schrieb:


> ..Magura klingelt halt etwas weniger...


Wem sagst Du das... aus dem "Altbestand"


----------



## Gaz (7. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wem sagst Du das... aus dem "Altbestand"




Fährst du eingetlich auch mal durch Dreck? Dein Bike sieht irgendwie immer zu sauber aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (7. August 2010)

..und  was  is  mal  mit ordentlichen  pedalen  - sagt die frau mit dem hässlichen shock board - hihi ...... duckundweg ... gut´nacht , k.


----------



## PatronTR (8. August 2010)

das die cubes immer mit silbernen kurbeln ausgeliefert werden ist echt unglaublich!
als wären schwarze teuerer!


----------



## Bocacanosa (8. August 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> das die cubes immer mit silbernen kurbeln ausgeliefert werden ist echt unglaublich!
> als wären schwarze teuerer!



Mein Acid White n Red hat aber schwarze...


----------



## fatz (8. August 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> das die cubes immer mit silbernen kurbeln ausgeliefert werden ist echt unglaublich!
> als wären schwarze teuerer!



sind sogar billiger, wenn's ned grad die noir ist. xt gibt halt nicht in schwarz....


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. August 2010)

hehe NOCH nicht


----------



## kube (8. August 2010)

Wo ich eben die neuen Cube Modelle gesehen habe, habe ich gedacht das wären Cubes aus dem 2005er Jahrgang. Rein optisch finde ich die neuen Modelle absolut hässlich und der neue Schriftzug geht ja mal garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. August 2010)

Gaz schrieb:


> Fährst du eingetlich auch mal durch Dreck? Dein Bike sieht irgendwie immer zu sauber aus.


Sagen wir mal so - wenn es Mistgabeln regnet mache ich der Knipse zu liebe keine Bilder....und dann kommt meist vor der nächsten Tour auch schon der Abduscher Marke "Giftspritze" zum Einsatz.....aber hier war dieses Jahr auch noch nicht so viel Mistwetter bis jetzt....und derzeit sitze ich trotz reichlich Nässe draußen, drinnen auf dem Trockenen....da Gabel eingesandt zur Garantie-Reparatur (soll Mitwoch schon wieder hier sein - daher hatte ich auf das Händler- Angebot so lange eine Leihgabel zu benutzen aus freien Stücken vezichtet )
Aber der Schmuddel-Herbst kommt ja noch 



trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..und was is mal mit ordentlichen pedalen - sagt die frau mit dem hässlichen shock board - hihi ...... duckundweg ... gut´nacht , k.


die, die derzeit dran sind - sind reichlich gut für mich  .....
aber warte nur, ab ca. Mitte August sind die hier eh´kein Thema mehr.....ich sage nur Sattelstütze  *noch schneller Duckundweg*

@bärbel - Bikewash mal anders  scheint ja richtig Spaß gemacht zu haben


----------



## dusi__ (8. August 2010)

ich weiss gar nich was ihr alle gegen den schriftzug habt?!

ich find den sehr schön dezent


----------



## trek 6500 (8. August 2010)

..finde , er sieht irgendwie so unfertig aus - .... hmmm . gut , dass ich alle meine cubes beisammen hab !


----------



## dusi__ (8. August 2010)

ich find den sehr gut gelungen, damit sieht das ganze irgendwie futuristischer aus


----------



## barbarissima (8. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ...
> @bärbel - Bikewash mal anders  scheint ja richtig Spaß gemacht zu haben


 
Yepp  Und Sockenwaschen war auch noch inklusive


----------



## Dämon__ (8. August 2010)

Hier sind ja wieder einige wieder unterwegs gewesen und haben schöne Bilder gemacht.
Wir haben zwar keine so schöne Berge bei uns in der Gegend aber dafür mehr Verrückte.
Hier ein paar Bilder vom SIS.


----------



## barbarissima (8. August 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


>


 
Waren die "Mädels" schneller, oder haben sich die Jungs nicht vorbei getraut?


----------



## nen (8. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bevor ich´s vergesse: Super Bilder nen
> 
> Wo ist das?


Danke!

Von Dornbirn nach Götzis - Meschach - Millrütte - Fluhereck - Schönermannalpe - Hinterbergalpe - rauf zum Schwarzenberg - kurz retour  und dann nach Schuttannen - Staufenalpe - Talstation Karrenseilbahn.

Schöner bei trockenen Verhältnissen in Verbindung mit der klassischen Tour über die Hohe Kugel wie hier


----------



## beuze1 (8. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sockenwaschen war auch noch inklusive



Ich hatte heute auch Waschtag..

*Währendn ich noch gut gelaunt 




Richtung Gipfel marschiere




Braut sich in meinem Rücken




ein mächtiger Wettersturz zusammen




kein Gipfel, keine Hütte mehr zu sehen




Ich breche die Tour ab




und fahr 20 km zurück ins Tal




nicht einfach mit nassen Socken..




und wieder zu Hause komm ich mir auch vor wie in der Waschmaschine (Dachfenster)




Schön wars trotzdem..Hauptsache draußen gewesen

.

.*


----------



## -mike- (8. August 2010)

Hallo,

hab mir diese Woche ein Fritzz The One geschenkt, 
heute wollt ich die erste Ausfahrt machen, nach 100m! machts knacks und das Schaltwerk hängt runter! 
so ne Schei*e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (8. August 2010)

*Hi beuze,*
*das sieht so richtig schaurig schön aus *


----------



## PatronTR (8. August 2010)

-mike- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mir diese Woche ein Fritzz The One geschenkt,
> heute wollt ich die erste Ausfahrt machen, nach 100m! machts knacks und das Schaltwerk hängt runter!
> so ne Schei*e



aber echt ne ********, sowas sollte bei diesem preisniveau nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. August 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Braut sich in meinem Rücken ein mächtiger Wettersturz zusammen


Alles halb so schlimm  zum Glück kann Dir das nicht passieren  das wäre ´ne richtige Katastrophe...
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/telegramm/news-ticker,rendertext=13564386.html

Aber im Ernst - klasse Foto-Story....hammer wie man die Wetterfront anrücken sieht. Ist in den Bergen eben einiges etwas Anders als hier ....


----------



## bon__ (9. August 2010)

Hi leute,

bin ganz neu unter den Cube Bikern,
oben mein nigel-nagel-neues 2010er LTD AMS CC


----------



## beuze1 (9. August 2010)

*nach der Tour - ist vor der Tour *




.
.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. August 2010)

Ritterrüstung angelegt - bereit zur abfahrt..

Ferein sind halt doch was schönes! morgens "früh" um neun schon die trails abgrasen..ein traum


----------



## marco_m (9. August 2010)

Schöne Bilder habt ihr gemacht 

Mein Urlaub ist bereits auch wieder Geschichte, aber ein paar Bilder hab ich mitgebracht ..

Tag 1 :
Thusis - Keschhütte - Zernez

Wetter war übelst, Gewitter auf 2600m, völlig durchnässt bei ca. 1°C. Aber Downhill hat entschädigt und das viele Bier am Abend sowieso 









Tag 2 :
Zernez - Ofenpass - Pass Costainas - Münstertal - Prad am Stilfserjoch

Wieder ca. 2h gewandert, Downhill hat auch dieses Mal wieder voll entschädigt, Bier gab's nicht mehr soviel ...













Tag 3 :
Prad - Sulden - Seilbahn Schaubachhütte - Madritschjoch - Naturns

Der Hammer schlechthin, von der Staubachhütte war es für uns fast nicht mehr fahrbar. Also wieder geschoben ..
Vom Madritschjoch (ca. 3150müM) runter dafür (für uns) zu 98% fahrbar 









König Ortler leider etwas versteckt :




Cube auf dem Gipfel 




Es war "etwas" windig :




















Gruss Marco


----------



## dusi__ (9. August 2010)

sieht nach viel spaß aus !


----------



## Groudon (9. August 2010)

mist... 2 seiten zu spät xD

aber das neue ELITE HPC und das AMS HPC sehen echt geil aus =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (9. August 2010)

super schöne urlaubs bilder - und das bild vom  andi gefält mir auch !!


----------



## Jason86 (9. August 2010)

Tour von gestrern bei Regen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. August 2010)

Jason86 schrieb:


> Tour von gestrern bei Regen


Netter Versuch - aber das Cube auf dem Bild heißt bestimmt nicht "Jason" und ist sicher nicht mal von Dir  
Aber schön, das Froschgrüne wieder zu sehen.....und "Jason" wollte bestimmt bei dem Regen nicht raus  Schöne Bikes


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> super schöne urlaubs bilder - und das bild vom  andi gefält mir auch !!



fühle mich geehrt 

@fatz..Ich denk nach.-keine sorge, verdränge dich nicht! Hab heut auch keinen nerv mehr noch groß zu schrieben


----------



## trek 6500 (9. August 2010)

.... beim spezi wirds aber eng mit der flasche ..... hast du einen dran , wo man die flasche seitlich reinschiebt ? lg , k.


----------



## barbarissima (9. August 2010)

Superschöne Bilder allerseits 

 Besonders die von marco_m

Ich bin schwer beeindruckt, was ihr im Urlaub so alles erklommen habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da_Kid (9. August 2010)

So, dann trage ich auch mal meinen Teil dazu bei:





Hab es erst wieder aus dem Keller geholt, bin schon länger nicht mit gefahren. Bis auf den Lenker ist noch alles original und ich spüre das Verlangen, was zu verändern. Mal schaun.


----------



## PatronTR (9. August 2010)

zu groß oder der server einfach zu langsam. kriege kein bild zu sehen.


----------



## Jason86 (10. August 2010)

Ne, ist mittig. Der Flaschenhalter ist nicht so starr, wenn man die Flasche etwas seitlich kippt klappts. Ist ein bissl doof, aber es klappt.

Ps. Das Stereo ist von meinem Freund


----------



## Da_Kid (10. August 2010)

Neuer Versuch:


----------



## steve81 (10. August 2010)




----------



## echtorg (10. August 2010)

mal meins zeige


----------



## echtorg (10. August 2010)

mal meins zeige






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## dusi__ (10. August 2010)

Jason86 schrieb:


> Ne, ist mittig. Der Flaschenhalter ist nicht so starr, wenn man die Flasche etwas seitlich kippt klappts. Ist ein bissl doof, aber es klappt.
> 
> Ps. Das Stereo ist von meinem Freund




jaja ich bin mal wieder mittel zum zweck hier mal wieder was an bildern posten zu können


----------



## beuze1 (10. August 2010)

*Manchmal frag ich mich schon,
warum mein Bäcker...




Soweit oben wohnen muss...








*
.
.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. August 2010)

Boar wat für ein Panorame

Nächste Woche hab ich endlich Urlaub und da werd ich den Harz unsicher machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexanderw93 (10. August 2010)

Hallo Cubler
heute war ich mit meinem 2 monate altem Reaction im Taunus.


auf dem Steinkopf, im Hintergrund der Fernmeldeturm









auf dem Winterstein









der Wintersteinturm







grus alex


----------



## Vincy (10. August 2010)

Alex, deine Schnellspanner sind etwas ungünstig positioniert.


----------



## hano! (10. August 2010)

Boah Beuze

Das ist doch die Waldburg??!! Nur der Hintergrund passt überhaupt nicht!!!

Verwirrt mich jetzt!!


----------



## fatz (10. August 2010)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Boar wat für ein Panorame


jo! aber eins mit entschieden zu viel neuschnee.


----------



## jason_wurzel (10. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> jo! aber eins mit entschieden zu viel neuschnee.



Gut kombiniert, Watson.


----------



## fatz (10. August 2010)

wieso? hast schnee ghabt im zillertal?


----------



## nen (10. August 2010)

Das schöne Wetter musste vor dem nächsten Tiefdruckgebiet noch genutzt werden.
Gestern Bike&Hike im Rätikon






Heute auf die Hohe Kugel






Blick zum Bodensee


----------



## MilkyWayne (10. August 2010)

echtorg schrieb:


> mal meins zeige
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehe ich da 200 200 an nem 100er ams oder hab ich nur nen knick in der optik? wenn ja sollte man dir vielleicht sagen, dass der rahmen dafür nicht zugelassen ist


----------



## Stan_Ef (10. August 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> sehe ich da 200 200 an nem 100er ams oder hab ich nur nen knick in der optik? wenn ja sollte man dir vielleicht sagen, dass der rahmen dafür nicht zugelassen ist



Nö, du täuscht dich nicht.

Kenne die Optik auch von meinem:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. August 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich schon,
> warum mein Bäcker...Soweit oben wohnen muss...


Ist eben gerade "Hoch"-Saison... beim Brötchenbacken....schöne Fotos!



dusi schrieb:


> jaja ich bin mal wieder mittel zum zweck hier mal wieder was an bildern posten zu können


Ist Dir doch sicher auch eine Ehre 



steve81 schrieb:


>


Puh - ist mir zu unhomogen im Anblick....irgendwie zu krass.....im Kontrast - keine Harmonie im Gesamtbild. Von mir für die Gesamtoptik eher Daumen leicht nach unten...
Also entweder mattschwarz oder eben bunt .....  
Ist aber nur meine (ehrliche) Meinung - Dir muss es ja gefallen & evtl. gibt es ja auch Fürsprecher


----------



## Stefan72 (10. August 2010)

Hier ein paar Bilder von unserem diesjährigen Alpencross. 
Zusehen ist die Uinaschlucht


----------



## PatronTR (10. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ist eben gerade "Hoch"-Saison... beim Brötchenbacken....schöne Fotos!
> 
> 
> Ist Dir doch sicher auch eine Ehre
> ...



ich schließe mich dem an, die farbe der gabel zerstört das gesamtbild nach meinem geschmack, aber über geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten.


----------



## roadruner80 (10. August 2010)

steve81 schrieb:


>



Also ich find diese Farbcombi extrem cool und vor allem erfrischend!  Da gibt es ganz andere Style-Sünden...


----------



## trek 6500 (10. August 2010)

...wirkt eher unharmonisch , mit der komplett roten gabel ... mm....


----------



## maeff88 (10. August 2010)

Dann poste ich meins auch mal  
Es handelt sich um das Cube LTD cc 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (10. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...wirkt eher unharmonisch , mit der komplett roten gabel ... mm....



Wenn die Gabelkrone schwarz wäre würde es meiner Meinung nach besser passen.

Gruß


----------



## Mircwidu (10. August 2010)

so bin mal so frei.

Knecht lässt es aufm Hanzz krachen.

Nachwuchscamp in Leogang.

warum bin ich schon so alt und zu langsam


----------



## Sgt.Green (10. August 2010)

@Steve81: lass dir nichts erzählen! Ich finde dein Reaction schaut top aus


----------



## barbarissima (10. August 2010)

*@Stefan72*
Deine Bilder sind ja sowas von hammermäßig    Was ist das eigentlich für ein Gefühl, wenn man durch die Felsen fährt?


----------



## barbarissima (10. August 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Manchmal frag ich mich schon,*
> *warum mein Bäcker...*
> 
> 
> *Soweit oben wohnen muss...*


 
Der findet wahrscheinlich, dass man sich seine Wecken erst noch verdienen muss  Dafür hat der Fürst bestimmt keinen so weiten Weg


----------



## fatz (10. August 2010)

in der uinaschlucht is nicht viel mit fahren. erstens verboten, 2. rauf zu steil. ob man bei den moeglichen 
konsequenzen runter fahren moechte/kann/sollte ist im reise routen reviere forum mal ausfuehrlich 
diskutiert worden. ich scheiss mir normal nicht viel, aber da. ich weiss nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (10. August 2010)

Die Uinaschlucht darf teilweise mit dem Bike befahren werden, nur an besonders ausgesetzten Stellen besteht Bikeverbot. Aber auch für die einfachen Stellen sollte man schwindelfrei sein und wissen was man tut. Selbst beim wandern ist man froh ueber das an der Wand befindliche Stahlseil. 

Davon abgesehen, Graubünden macht im Moment sehr viel für die Mountainbiker 

Hier hat es noch einige Bilder der Schlucht.


----------



## trek 6500 (10. August 2010)

maeff: ist der frosch auf dem avatar etwa tot????;(


----------



## barbarissima (10. August 2010)

*@nen*
Das Rätikon-Bild finde ich besonders hübsch  Aber ist das schief, oder sehen die Berge da wirklich so aus?


----------



## idworker (11. August 2010)

ja die Uniaschlucht ist schon was besonderes, aber auch der Aufstieg........und dann die Hirtenmaccaroni in der Sesvennahütte.....Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (11. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@nen*
> Das Rätikon-Bild finde ich besonders hübsch  Aber ist das schief, oder sehen die Berge da wirklich so aus?


Von Westen schief, auf schweizer Seite senkrecht 
Für mich am schönsten von Norden, wobei hier die Drusenfluh rechts leider fehlt. Aber die Drei Türme sind eh schöner


----------



## jason_wurzel (11. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> wieso? hast schnee ghabt im zillertal?



nene, meinte nur, dass das Foto sehr verdächtig wirkt, wo gibts jetzt gerade so viel Schnee weit unten 
Im Zillertal gabs kein Schnee dafür 5cm Schlamm auf dem Trail. Ist aber vom Fahrgefühl her ja auch irgendwie als ob man in Tiefschnee aufm Trail fährt


----------



## Chris_1979 (11. August 2010)

Hi Cubeler,
von mir jetzt auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder meiner täglichen Feierabendrunde.





















Man sieht sich dann spätestens wieder auf der EuroBike in Friedrichshafen!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. August 2010)

Chris_1979 schrieb:


> Hi Cubeler,
> von mir jetzt auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder meiner täglichen Feierabendrunde.


 Bike und Biker optisch perfekt abgestimmt - und dazu noch beides erste Sahne!


----------



## PatronTR (11. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Bike und Biker optisch perfekt abgestimmt - und dazu noch beides erste Sahne!



dem ersten schließe ich mich an, das zweite kann ich nur zum teil beurteilen, der mechanische part ist erste sahne keine frage


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. August 2010)

Ja sogenannte "Steilvorlage"  Natürlich ist die Optik und Abstimmung der Klamotten gemeint....


----------



## Stefan72 (11. August 2010)

@ barbarissima, die Uinaschlucht ist für Biker gesperrt. Da fahren nur lebensmüde. Egal ob rauf oder runter. 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Fimberpass 2600m, leider war das Wetter nicht ganz so gut.

Aufstieg zum Fimberpass:





Blick von oben, diesen endlosen Singeltrail sind wir runter:






Wenn man genau hin sieht, kann man uns auf der Abfahrt erkennen:





Weiter unten Stand eine Gruppe, die nicht mal ein Schaltauge dabei hatten  sind ja nur 20km zum Schieben 





Und so sah das AMS nach der Abfahrt aus:


----------



## barbarissima (11. August 2010)

Mann o Mann, wieder so schöne Bilder 

 Hoffentlich hatte ihr eine lange Unterhose dabei


----------



## sepalot (11. August 2010)

So, war gestern auch mal wieder ne kleine Runde fahren. Normalerweise auf dem Weg zum Forst fahr ich immer am Schlosspark vorbei - doch heute mal durch - bis zum Schloss.






Das Schloss Fantasie in Eckersdorf.






Und auch mal vom Haupteingang aus.






Jetzt aber Schluss mit dem urbanen Leben und endlich wieder im Forst.
























Dann gehts wieder nach Hause.






lg
sepalot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (11. August 2010)

auch mal wieder ein Bild von mir, besser gesagt dem Radl (endlich fast komplett schwarz)...





(ich weiss selbst das ich die Leitung kürzen sollte)


----------



## Stefan72 (11. August 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> auch mal wieder ein Bild von mir, besser gesagt dem Radl (endlich fast komplett schwarz)...
> 
> 
> (ich weiss selbst das ich die Leitung kürzen sollte)



Und dann gleich noch die Leitung innen an der Federgabel vorbei verlegen.


----------



## Mircwidu (11. August 2010)

ist sie doch oder irre ich


----------



## sepalot (11. August 2010)

du irrst


----------



## PatronTR (11. August 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> auch mal wieder ein Bild von mir, besser gesagt dem Radl (endlich fast komplett schwarz)...
> 
> 
> (ich weiss selbst das ich die Leitung kürzen sollte)




stehst du wirklich auf den geraden lenker?


----------



## Mircwidu (11. August 2010)

ich idiot ich dachte das bezieht sich auf dein Fritzz Sepalot.
Sorry.

Also beim schwatzen dringend die Leitung an die Gabelinnenseite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (11. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Superschöne Bilder allerseits
> 
> Besonders die von marco_m
> 
> Ich bin schwer beeindruckt, was ihr im Urlaub so alles erklommen habt



@ barbarissima, wow danke für das Kompliment, fühle ich geehrt 

@ Stefan72, Hammerbilder, den Pass muss ich mir merken. Schaut genial aus 






übrigens, die Jacke habe ich von einem Geschäftspartner erhalten, ist jetzt nicht so dass die mir speziell gefällt...


----------



## Cortina (11. August 2010)

Hallo,

@alle Bilderposter, vielen Dank für die vielen schönen Bilder. Komme leider erst ab Sonntag wieder zum Biken, dann im Chiemgau wo auch noch das Wetter schlecht werden soll, also nichts mit weiß blauen Bildern, eher braun 

Auf jeden Fall lassen diese Beiträge die Urlaubslaune höher schlagen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## regenrohr (11. August 2010)

das wird in Angriff genommen, wenn die Leitung gekürzt wird ^^



PatronTR schrieb:


> stehst du wirklich auf den geraden lenker?



ich persönlich mag die gekröpften nicht, fahre am Enduro auch einen geraden (aber dafür bisschen länger)


----------



## Büüche (11. August 2010)

Fimberpass und Trail 3 wochen früher


----------



## wildkater (11. August 2010)

Fotos sind zwar schon älter, aber so sieht mein STEREO nach kleineren Updates im Frühjahr 2010 aus: 
Ergon GA1 Griffe / Truvativ Stylo Kurbelgarnitur / SRAM Ritzelpaket / XT Shadow Schaltwerk


----------



## xerto (12. August 2010)

Mal ein paar Bilder aus dem Thüringer Wald Rund um Oberhof:






Bitte keine Kommentare zu der Flasche 






Hier wurde ein Bergwerk geflutet. Das Bergwerk wurde zu DDR Zeiten noch benutzt. 






Blick über die 5 Seenrunde von Oberhof aus. Ca. 65 Km mit ca. 1.200 Hm.


----------



## jason_wurzel (12. August 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> @ barbarissima, die Uinaschlucht ist für Biker gesperrt. Da fahren nur lebensmüde. Egal ob rauf oder runter.
> 
> Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Fimberpass 2600m, leider war das Wetter nicht ganz so gut.



eha, das sieht ja ungemütlich aus :-/


----------



## Hemme (12. August 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> @ barbarissima, die Uinaschlucht ist für Biker gesperrt. Da fahren nur lebensmüde. Egal ob rauf oder runter.



@ Stefan72: 
Auf manchen Strassen zu fahren ist durchaus gefährlicher . 
Aber man sollte schon wissen, was man tut...geht auch nur früh am Morgen. Später, wenn der Alpencrosser-Tross die Schlucht heraufschiebt, ist Fahren sinnlos und viel zu gefährlich. Das Schiebegebot macht somit auf jeden Fall Sinn und muss unbedingt beachtet werden. 
Das war 2006, mit dem weissen AMS:


----------



## Hemme (12. August 2010)

Hier einige Bilder aus dem Urlaub:

"Wegweiser" am Würzjoch:




Kreuzweg am Hl. Kreuzkofel:




Schneefeld in der Civetta:




Auffahrt zum Mte Totoga:




Stellungstunnel auf dem Mte. Totoga:




Auffahrt zum Messner Mountain Museum am Mte. Rite:




Oben auf dem Mte. Rite:




In Tibet, ähm nein, auf dem Stoneman-Trail in den Sextener Dolomiten:


----------



## dusi__ (12. August 2010)

geile fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (12. August 2010)

So liebe Würfelfreunde, hier ein kurzes Statement zum EBM:

Es hatte die Tage zuvor kräftig geregnet, sodass der Waldboden sehr aufgeweicht war. Insgesamt war die kleine Runde samt Einführungsrunde diesmal 38km lang. Da ich nicht um jeden Preis ins Ziel kommen wollte und irgendwie bergauf der Bums in den Beinen gefehlt hat, kam ich nur als 94er von gestarteten 386 Fahrern bei der kurzen Runde mit 42 min Rückstand auf den Ersten (ca. 90min) ins Ziel. Ich habe es also nicht in unter 2h geschafft..

Sonntag 8.August um etwa 4:30 noch in Königs Wusterhausen:







Vor dem Start in Seiffen:












Während des Rennens (von Sportograf):

















Nach dem Rennen:











Fazit: Trotzdem viel Spaß gehabt!
Saubermachen hat etwa 8h gedauert, denn der Dreck war bis in den kleinsten Winkel vorgedrungen. Für die Schuhe habe ich schon eine Stunde gebraucht! 

Viele Grüße von Stefan

P.S.: Die Bilder von Sportograf werde ich wohl erwerben, dann gibts die größer.


----------



## barbarissima (12. August 2010)

*@Hemme*
Ich werde sehr neidisch, wenn ich die Bilder sehe 

Ist da so viel los in der Uinaschlucht? Hatte jetzt schon erwogen, den Weg mal zu Fuß unter die Lupe zu nehmen  aber wenn man sich da in lange Touristenströhme einreihen muss.... 


*@Linkespurfahrer*
Als 94er von 386 Fahrern warst du ja fast noch im ersten Viertel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also wirklich schlecht ist das eigentlich gar nicht  
Das Einzige, was mich stören würde, wäre 4.30h mit Sack und Pack im Auto zu sitzen


----------



## linkespurfahrer (12. August 2010)

*@Bärbel:* Ich bin noch im ersten Viertel! 

Ich wurde ja glücklicherweise gefahren. Hinzu hätte es ohne Umleitung nur 2h gedauert. Rückzu ging es als Sightseeing Tour relaxt über die Landstraße.


----------



## Stefan72 (12. August 2010)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Schrofenpass. Alle Alpencrosser die in Oberstdorf starten, müssen durch dieses Nadelöhr. 





Hier sieht man schon die berühmt berüchtigte Aluleiter:





Hier beginnt der Aufstieg:





und weiter Richtung Gipfel:





Blick zurück auf die Aluleiter:





Blick nach vorne:


----------



## Hemme (12. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Hemme*
> Ich werde sehr neidisch, wenn ich die Bilder sehe
> 
> Ist da so viel los in der Uinaschlucht? Hatte jetzt schon erwogen, den Weg mal zu Fuß unter die Lupe zu nehmen  aber wenn man sich da in lange Touristenströhme einreihen muss....



@ Bärbel:
Ist halt auch so ein Nadelöhr. In der Hauptsaison sind da pro Tag schon einige MTBler unterwegs.


----------



## Dämon__ (12. August 2010)

Also mal ehrlich, da hoch macht doch kein Spaß, runter könnt ich mir das schon eher vorstellen.



Stefan72 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder vom Schrofenpass.


----------



## fatz (12. August 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, da hoch macht doch kein Spaß


muss ja auch nicht. oder gehst du zum spass radfahren? 

abgesehen davon wuerd mir das grad mehr spass machen, als seit 2 tagen badfliesen
von der wand stemmen....


----------



## Dämon__ (12. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> muss ja auch nicht. oder gehst du zum spass radfahren?
> 
> abgesehen davon wuerd mir das grad mehr spass machen, als seit 2 tagen badfliesen
> von der wand stemmen....



Wie du machst so was selber  ich möchte nicht mehr Arm sein.

zum Thema: also wenn das ja noch fahrbar wäre, würde es mich nicht stören aber wenn du auf so geilen Trail´s laufen musst, das geht gar nicht.


----------



## fatz (12. August 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wie du machst so was selber



frag mich auch schon eine weile ob das gut war. egal. morgen bin ich fertig. den rest
machen erstmal der installateur und der fliesenleger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (12. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> muss ja auch nicht. oder gehst du zum spass radfahren?
> 
> abgesehen davon wuerd mir das grad mehr spass machen, als seit 2 tagen badfliesen
> von der wand stemmen....



Ich find rauskloppen, kann richtig Spaß machen. Solange es max alle paar Jahre ein Paar Tage sind. Hab im Frühjahr ein Bad entkernt. Das nächste Bad muss jetzt mindestens zwei eher drei Jahre auf eine Renovierung warten.

Stefan72: Schöne Bilder!


----------



## NobbyNico (13. August 2010)

@Xerto

Schickes Bike, schicke Bilder! 

In welcher Breite fährst du denn den NN auf deinem Stereo?


----------



## xerto (13. August 2010)

NobbyNico schrieb:


> In welcher Breite fährst du denn den NN auf deinem Stereo?



2.4. Vorne ist es ein bißchen eng. Geht aber.


----------



## NobbyNico (13. August 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> 2.4. Vorne ist es ein bißchen eng. Geht aber.


 
2.4 war bei mir die "Serienbereifung", daher werd ich den NN in dieser Breite einfach mal testen. Danke für die Info!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. August 2010)

*@linkespurfahrer* -  ich finde das auch ein top Endresultat Könntest also ruhig etwas "glücklicher" rüberkommen auf dem vorletzten Foto  Glückwunsch!

*@stefan72* - ich glaube bei der Alu-Leiter bekäme ich schon etwas "Flitzekacke".....bin halt ein Stadtkind mit Höhenphobie  Klasse Fotos sind´s trotzdem.

*@fatz -* Kopf hoch, nun schon fast 2 Wochen kein biken ohne als "Ausgleich" Fliesen raus zu kloppen, sind vieeel schlimmer....ich könnte vor Wut ganze Häuserzeilen abreissen.....nicht nur 1 Bad 
Montag wird die Gabel aber wieder da sein....100%  sagt man...
Bis dahin muss ich von den schönen Fotos und Storys hier leben.....was es zwar schöner, aber nicht gerade einfacher macht....


----------



## barbarissima (13. August 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> *@Bärbel:* Ich bin noch im ersten Viertel!
> 
> Ich wurde ja glücklicherweise gefahren. Hinzu hätte es ohne Umleitung nur 2h gedauert. Rückzu ging es als Sightseeing Tour relaxt über die Landstraße.


 
Au stimmt 

 Kopfrechnen war noch nie meine Stärke 

 





*@~~CubeForEver~~*
Das ist ja ein Riesending


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (13. August 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Geht bestimmt ein bisschen größer ich kann gar nix sehen!



@CubeForever


Stenkelfeld - Kleine Bilder 

[...] 19:43 Uhr ... in die Stille des gesamten Landkreises Stenkelfeld-Eschenhahn bricht  die Explosion des DSL-light Kraftwerks Sottrup-Höcklage wie Donnerhall.  Durch die Ortschaften irren verstörte Menschen, Menschen  wie du und ich, denen eine kleines Bild im Forum nicht genug war.

Mal in das Album packen und kleiner bitte hierein stellen. Danke.


----------



## hinundmit (13. August 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Geht bestimmt ein bisschen größer ich kann gar nix sehen!



Sag bloß DU hast noch keinen 30-Zoll Monitor. Ist doch inzwischen Standard, oder 

Aber mal Spaß beiseite. Ich sitze hier auch noch mit einem "normalen" 19-Zoll 4:3 Monitor und ärgere mich jedesmal ein wenig über das unüberlegte Einfügen von 8-15 Megapixel-Bildern in Originalgröße.

Gruß


----------



## Noklos (13. August 2010)

Abend, 
tut mir Leid, dass das Bild so groß ist. Aber wie bekomme ich das kleiner? ich habe es ganz normal auf imageshack hochgeladen und den link eingefügt. Bitte helft mir doch, dann folgen auch schöne und vor allem KLEINE Fotos 
Bitte nochmals um Entschuldigung...


----------



## regenrohr (13. August 2010)

~~CubeForEver~~ schrieb:


> Abend,
> tut mir Leid, dass das Bild so groß ist. Aber wie bekomme ich das kleiner? ich habe es ganz normal auf imageshack hochgeladen und den link eingefügt. Bitte helft mir doch, dann folgen auch schöne und vor allem KLEINE Fotos
> Bitte nochmals um Entschuldigung...



wie wäre es mal, wenn Du mit deinem Bildbetrachter die Größe änderst? Kannst ja dann nach wie vor das Original als Link einfügen...

so z.B.:


----------



## wiesi991 (14. August 2010)

ein paar fotos von meinem österreichurlaub
leider waren die trails sehr kurz  dafür aber um so schöner














































Fotograf: Ursula W.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. August 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> ein paar fotos von meinem österreichurlaub
> leider waren die trails sehr kurz  dafür aber um so schöner


 Vielleicht Du solltest Dich nicht Würfel- sondern nunmehr Wurzelfahrer nennen  Gute Aufnahmen 

Nach fast 2 Wochen war es endlich soweit, dass ich gestern Nachmittag mein Bike samt reparierter Gabel wieder bekam....also ging es erst einmal auf zu einer Proberunde....ins herbstliche Umland



Grrrrr - schnell noch die "zensierte" Version für Kati und alle anderen Satellstützenhasser der abnormen Art  Leider ist mir die Halterung für die Satteltasche beim festziehen angebrochen - diese kommt aber bald wieder hinten ran, dann sieht es evtl. auch noch etwas gefälliger aus.. abwarten 



Die Gabel funzt wieder  - dafür hakelt die Schaltung total & irgendwo ist ein total nerviges "knarzen"... Bestimmt die Rache eines "geschändeten" Hardtails  
Da ich aber nun so lange "abstinent" sein musste - schreckten mich der Regen und die kleinen Macken heute wenig - eine Stunde an der Oder entlang musste einfach zwischen den Nachtschichten drin sein....







War auch richtig schöner, warmer Sprüh- bzw. Nieselregen, von kleineren, kurzen Duschen mal abgesehen....dennoch insgesamt sehr erfrischend...
So nun ist noch schnell Putz- und Flickstunde - wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag noch...


----------



## Strampelaffe (14. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe diese Woche einen Schnapp gemacht. Schnapp deshalb, weil die Verniedlichung "Schnäppchen" der Sache nicht gerecht werden würde. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere die Anzeige im Bikemarkt gesehen....

MEIN NAGELNEUES STEREO THE ONE !!! 





Heute war Jungfernfahrt. Nach wenigen Einstellungen hat alles ganz gut gepasst und ich wurde schnell warm mit dem etwas neuen Fahrgefühl (ist mein erstes Fully). 
Die ersten Schotter- und Wurzelwege waren schnell aufgesucht, und die Hinterradfederung hält, was ich mir davon als Unterschied zu meinem Hardtail versprochen habe. Bei Abfahrten bleibt das Heck einfach auf dem Boden, statt steif dem Vorderrad hinterher zu scheppern.
Die Schaltung (Sram X9) ist schön knackig und präzise. Durch den Vortrieb des Rads sind steile Anstiege kaum noch ein Gegner.
Zur Formula The One: Dass eine Bremse als unwesentliche Nebenbeschäftigung auch die Aufgabe hat zu bremsen, war mir durchaus bewusst. Aber wehe man zieht mal aus Versehen etwas zu fest am Hebel. Will nicht wissen, was passiert, wenn die Bremse erst mal eingefahren ist. Ein Schleifen der Beläge war vor der Fahrt noch vernehmbar. Nach der Fahrt war es weg.

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen: Mein Hardtail muss nun weichen....... 

Schönes Wochenende,
Jochen


----------



## beuze1 (14. August 2010)

@ Strampelaffe
schönes Teil ..


----------



## linkespurfahrer (14. August 2010)

@Strampelaffe: Behalte mal Dein Hardtail wenns geht. Fully ist was sehr feines und Hardtail auch. Ich werde mir irgendwann auch noch mal ein Hardtail zulegen. Und ein Rennrad. Und ein Trekkingrad. Und noch ein schnelles Trekkingrad  

Heißt: Jede Sorte Bike hat seine Vorzüge! 

Aber Dein Stereo sieht lecker aus!

@Spurhalter: Was war denn an der Gabel? War die Reperatur auf Garantie? Knarzen: Weil Du ein Hardtail hast, fallen einige Fehlerquellen schon mal weg. Meistens fehlt etwas Fett auf dem Innenlager- oder Pedalgewinde. Vielleicht liegts auch direkt an den Pedalen. Nächste Möglichkeit sind "lose" Kettenblattschrauben sowie Sattelstütze und Sattel. 

Bei meinem Fully hatte ich auch mal ne ganze Weile ein Knarzen und wusste echt nicht mehr weiter, bis ich die verlorene Schraube (nicht den Bolzen) vom rechten Horst-Link durch eine wesentlich längere Cantischraube (womit man V-Brakes an den Sockeln befestigt) ersetzt habe. Seit dem ist Ruhe. 

Schaltung: Drehe mal beim Fahren ein wenig an der Einstellschraube vom Schalthebel (also die, wo der Schaltzug rauskommt) und schalte dann. Das Hakeln kommt meist daher, weil sich die Züge mit der Zeit etwas längen, sowie Ummantelung und Endkappen in den Zuganschlägen vom Rahmen setzen (bei höherem Verschleiß kommt Korrosion hinzu). Heißt also, dass Du die Schraube eher etwas rausdrehst. Richtig eingestellt ists dann, wenn es rauf und runter gleich gut geht.

Mit dem Wetter ists zurzeit nicht so dicke. Aber was solls, zumal ich hier eh Asphaltlastig fahre.

Nach dem Blitz und Donner heute früh verzogen sind, es aber noch kräftig geregnet hat: Mobiltelefone und Erste-Hilfe-Tasche mit Ausweis und Geld je in einen Frühstücksbeutel, Warnweste auf und los...

Müssten einige hier schon kennen:




Leider zu weit weg:




Ein Nebenfluß der Spree bei Burg:




Und soviel Wasser war letzten Dezember drin:




64km, 100Hm, alles in allem 2h und 20min

Bei 18°C macht Regen nicht viel aus, solange man fährt und damit warm bleibt. Bei lediglich 12°C hätte die Sache schon etwas anders ausgesehen (da wäre noch ein Sportunterhemd hinzugekommen)

Viele Grüße von Stefan

P.S.: Und dann habe ich das hier http://cms.stollenbiker.com/contenido/cms/front_content.php?idcat=29 gefunden. Für starke Nerven.


----------



## Strampelaffe (14. August 2010)

@beuze1: Danke ! 

@linkespurfahrer : Hast Recht, ein HT hat auch seinen gerechtfertigten Einsatzzweck. Ich hab' bei meiner Freundin auch schon mit dem entsprechenden Vergleich mit den Schuhen (für jedes Kleid/Kostüm/Hose in jeder Farbe ein Paar Schuhe in jeder Farbe für jeden Anlass usw.) argumentiert. Aber sie hat den Vergleich irgendwie nicht akzeptiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (14. August 2010)

@starapelaffe: 
ohne dir dein rad madig machen zu wollen, aber probier mal ein gescheite bremse.


----------



## beuze1 (14. August 2010)

*Ich musste heute die letzten Meter meiner überraschend trockenen 50 km Runde ohne Helm fahren..

Habe aber eine gute Ausrede..*
.
.
.


----------



## Strampelaffe (14. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @starapelaffe:
> ohne dir dein rad madig machen zu wollen, aber probier mal ein gescheite bremse.


 
Was hast du denn an meiner Bremse auszusetzen ? Greift sie dir nicht genug ??


----------



## barbarissima (14. August 2010)

*Hoffe, ihr habt das schöne Wetter heute genutzt  Morgen werden wir schon wieder nass *


----------



## Noklos (14. August 2010)

Abend 
Tut mir echt Leid, dass ich euch mit meinen großen Fotos so geschockt habe  ... Ich habe echt gedacht, dass haut mit der Größe hin.

Dafür hab ich jetzt endlich mein Fritzz bekommen, auch hier aus dem MTB Markt und habe sofort ein paar Fotos geschoßen. Bilder von Touren kommen in ein paar Tagen, dann bin ich in der Nähe von Garmisch-P. 

So kam es hier an  (UPS) 




Sofort ausgepackt... 




Ufff...alles in Ordnung, Bike hat nichts abbekommen 




So steht es jetzt im warmen Keller mit seinem kleinen Bruder (Qualität ist nicht die Beste, tut mir Leid  )




Und nun Gute Nacht...


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. August 2010)

Hehe, kann mich auch noch gut an das Gefühl erinnern, als meine Bikes jeweils so im Karton ankamen. Wie ein kleines Kind freut man sich 

Der Fritzzrahmen sieht echt top aus, schade, dass es die Farbkombi nicht als Stereo gibt. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Berliner89 (15. August 2010)

Das Fritzz sieht echt geil aus in der Farbe!
Ich habe leider nur das White`n`Cocoa_ 2010 du willst nicht zufällig tauschen oder?

_


----------



## chickgo (15. August 2010)

Oberstdorf 2010


----------



## Noklos (15. August 2010)

@ chickgo
schöne Gegend da unten  Ich komme auch am Dienstag in die Nähe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. August 2010)

Mahlzeit!!!

Da ich mit den eiernden Schwalbe Reifen an meinen LTD TEAM nicht so zufrieden bin, möcht ich mir demnächst mal Michelin Reifen holen. Da ich unterandern in diesem Forum gelesen hab das die um einiges breiter sein sollen als die Schwalbe dacht ich frag ich mal euch ob jemand die Wildgrip´r oder den Wildrock´r verbaut hat und ob ich lieber den 2.1 nehmen sollte oder doch zum 2.25 greifen kann.
Der RacingRalph 2.25 hat nämlich schon recht wenig Platz an den Hinterbaustreben.


----------



## Juuro (15. August 2010)

War eine Marienfigur mitten im Wald besuchen. Wo einen Geocaching doch immer hinführt ...


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2010)

Mo widder dahemm


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. August 2010)

Warum fährst du wieder ohne versenkbare Stütze?
Möchte meine nicht mehr missen 

(habs nur zufällig gemerkt weil ich ebend noch im fritzz thread gelesen hab und da noch ein anderes Bild drin war ;-) )

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2010)

Da ich wegen einer demolierten Schulter länger nicht gefahren bin, habe ich das Bike wieder mehr für Touren fit gemacht (leichtere Reifen, Sattelstütze, Kurbel). Muss erstmal wieder mein Gewicht verringern und die Kondition erhöhen  Wenn es wieder mehr ins technische geht, werde ich die Stütze bestimmt wieder tauschen


----------



## trek 6500 (15. August 2010)

warum´ nen roten strebenschutz ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (15. August 2010)

heute mit cortina, seiner frau, meiner freundin und mir auf der kampenwand.
wem gehoert welches rad?


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. August 2010)

von unten nach oben: cortina, du, cortinas bessere hälfte und deine  (bei den letzen beiden musste ich raten - passt aber glaube ich)


----------



## fatz (15. August 2010)

hm die antwort waere in dem ein oder anderem posting zu finden....


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. August 2010)

oke oke....genau andersterum  

cortina, du, dus freundin und cortinas frau  - hab bei cortina das xms als "altes" bike im fotoalbum gesichtet..


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> warum´ nen roten strebenschutz ??????



es gab gerade keinen anderen im Geschäft


----------



## Cortina (15. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> oke oke....genau andersterum
> 
> cortina, du, dus freundin und cortinas frau  - hab bei cortina das xms als "altes" bike im fotoalbum gesichtet..



Falsch gesichtet  das AMS war mein altes Bike, das XMS war schon immer das "Neue" meiner besseren Hälfte.

Schöne Tour mit ganz neuen Erkenntnissen, ProPedal funktioniert besser als ich glaubte  

Grüße
Guido


----------



## linkespurfahrer (15. August 2010)

Da scheint Ihr ja heute viel Spass gehabt zu haben.

Ich hatte heute meinen Spass mit dem A-Team von ein paar Cottbuser Rennradfahrern, denen ich mich für eine Trainingsrunde angeschlossen hatte. Es war wie sein muss: Windig und schwül mit Sonnenschein durch den schönen Spreewald. Einer von denen meinte sogar: "Fahre doch vorne, da haste mehr Kühlung". Aber mit hat Windschatten gereicht. Selten sind wir weniger als 35km/h gefahren und manchmal hatte ich echt zu tun, dran zu bleiben. Am Ende waren es inkl. Anfahrt 68km in 2h und 6min. 



beuze1 schrieb:


>



bei uns musste mal der Kasten fürs Warndreieck aus dem Auto für Blaubeeren herhalten..

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. August 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Müssten einige hier schon kennen....


JA, ich gewinne auch mal die Gummibärchentüte  Bismarckturm bei Burg im Spreewald...und *danke für die Tipps* - werde das mal nach und nach checken. Man das nervt wirklich ab - hoffe ich bekomme es (auch mit Deiner Hilfe) bald in den Griff. Nur wenn es wirklich die Sattelstütze ist....dann sehe ich schwarz. Gerade erst teuer bezahlt....hilft da dann auch einfach richtig saftig fetten? Bissl ist ja dran...na egal, evtl. isses ja auch was anderes, wie z.B. die neu eingebaute Gabel......die übrigens Garantie war! PopLok war defekt....löste sich nicht mehr vollständig.

@beuze - und Morgen früh wieder zum Bäcker...Erdbeerkuchen machen lassen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. August 2010)

mein cube auf dem Stoanamandl, als ich es 130 Höhenmeter auf dem Rücken hochgetragen habe, wurde beschlossen: zu schwer!


----------



## fleckmorry (15. August 2010)

Ich war Gestern mal wieder am schönen Weißenstein, im Fichtelgebierge 
wollte eigentlich auch noch auf den Oberpfalzturm doch es sah nach Gewitter aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (16. August 2010)

Büüche schrieb:


> Fimberpass und Trail 3 wochen früher



Jau, wir hatten in der 2. Juli Woche knapp 28°C auf´m Fimba Pass!


----------



## crush-er (16. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ....hilft da dann auch einfach richtig saftig fetten?...



Auf keinen Fall richtig saftig einfetten, sonst rutscht die Stütze bei Belastung rein. Bei mir hat Silikonspray Wunder gewirkt.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (16. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> JA, ich gewinne auch mal die Gummibärchentüte  Bismarckturm bei Burg im Spreewald...und *danke für die Tipps* - werde das mal nach und nach checken. Man das nervt wirklich ab - hoffe ich bekomme es (auch mit Deiner Hilfe) bald in den Griff. Nur wenn es wirklich die Sattelstütze ist....dann sehe ich schwarz. Gerade erst teuer bezahlt....hilft da dann auch einfach richtig saftig fetten? Bissl ist ja dran...na egal, evtl. isses ja auch was anderes, wie z.B. die neu eingebaute Gabel......die übrigens Garantie war! PopLok war defekt....löste sich nicht mehr vollständig.



Ich hab ws mit der Dynamics Montagepaste in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## trek 6500 (16. August 2010)

..oder die stütze wieder rausmachen ... warum , muss ja nicht erwähnt werden .. duckundweg ... nee echt , ne gefederte stütze , das hat man am trekking bike , aber am mtb ... ein wirkliches  fully fahrgefühl bekommst du damit eh nicht .... wippt eben nur ein wenig unterm popo rum und haut net ganz so doll ins kreuz , wenn du durch eine kuhle rollst .. aber sonst ....


----------



## Stefan72 (16. August 2010)

Leider ist der Urlaub schon wieder vorbei.

Die Ponale am Gardasee:





Und hier am Spot gegenüber dem Bistro Rosalpina:


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..oder die stütze wieder rausmachen...


Das hat ja gedauert  - hatte viel mehr "Aufstand" erwartet  
Wenn´s knarzen von der Stütze käme - wär das ihr Todesurteil.
Denke aber nicht! 
Bin gerade am Tipps durcharbeiten...*danke an Euch* dafür  Schaltung ist wieder i. O. & des andere (knarzen) wird schon noch gefunden (das Tretlager war´s nicht) 

Ach ja Kati - Du sagst es: MTB gefedert sieht am Fully einfach schöner aus - daher werde ich auch anfangen zu sparen.... 
Solange finde ich den Kompromiss für mich ganz o.k. 
Wippen spüre ich derzeit gar nicht bis kaum (war bei der Thudbuster viel schlimmer - allerdings war die ja nur geborgt und nicht an mein Gewicht angepasst worden). Ist glaube ich eher noch zu hart eingestellt. Dennoch schon jetzt eine kleine Wohltat auf dem täglichen Weg zur Arbeit... muss ich nichtg mehr jeden Huckel vernehmen. Werde wenn alles andere funzt auch noch mal die Elastometer der Stütze anpassen....und die alte Sattelstütze hebe ich auf  wenn ein Fully dazu kommt - werde ich wohl den "Schwarzen" wieder als reinrassiges Hardtail herrichten 
Solange kannste ja gern noch etwas meckern ......  ()
Hat ja schon einmal geholfen .... eine Neuanschaffung zu beschleunigen 

Boah - da hat der stefan ja tolle Fotos "zwischen geschoben" Supi Bilder....ich mag dieses Blau ;-) und


----------



## trek 6500 (16. August 2010)

......


----------



## barbarissima (16. August 2010)

*@spurhalter*
Ich habe bei meinem AMS das Knarzen gerade wieder abgestellt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Die Yokes von der Sattelstütze haben an sich kontinuierlich in die Carbonsattelstrebe gegraben  Neuer Sattel drauf, jetzt ist Ruhe


----------



## wiesi991 (17. August 2010)

@Stefan72: tolle fotos! da kommt der neid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supercross SC7 (17. August 2010)

Hier mal die nächste Ausbaustufe meines Würfels, jetzt fehlt nur noch eine ordentliche Kurbel... Wer hat einen Vorschlag? (BB-90, 2-Fach, leicht, nicht zu teuer...) Am einfachsten ist es wars. ich baue eine 3-Fach XT/XTR um....  






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AlittleR2D2 (17. August 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Würfel ! Leider hat sich für meinen alten Würfel (Cube LTD PRO) diebstahlerweise ein neuer Besitzer gefunden !
Jetzt ist ein Cube LTD CC 2010 geworden . Nur an die Farbe muß ich mich noch gewöhnen !


----------



## PatronTR (17. August 2010)

Supercross SC7 schrieb:


> Hier mal die nächste Ausbaustufe meines Würfels, jetzt fehlt nur noch eine ordentliche Kurbel... Wer hat einen Vorschlag? (BB-90, 2-Fach, leicht, nicht zu teuer...) Am einfachsten ist es wars. ich baue eine 3-Fach XT/XTR um....



mhh ein sahnestück, wo steht das bike nochmal?


----------



## Kr0n05 (17. August 2010)

Echt ein geiles Teil...Genau mein Ding, doch leider nicht meins!

Was hat das so fürn wert so wie es da steht?


----------



## Supercross SC7 (17. August 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> mhh ein sahnestück, wo steht das bike nochmal?



Ganz tief in meinem Keller 


Was es insgesamt gekostet hat, weiß ich garnicht, da ich das Reaction als Komplettbike gekauft habe, aber 80% der Teile wieder bei Ebay gelandet sind 

Das Komplettbike hat ca. 1600 Euro gekostet, dazu WCS-Komponenten, ein bißchen XTR, Easton Laufräder, Weiße Jagwire-Züge.... Ich denke es hat mich so um die 2500 Euro gekostet, den Erlös aus den Ebay-Verkäufen nicht mit eingerechnet....   

Es wird aber auch artgerecht gehalten werden, CC und Marathon


----------



## Kr0n05 (17. August 2010)

Ich bekomme mein Mund nicht mehr zu, der Würfel ist sowas von geil...

Nur als Fully würde es noch geiler kommen, aber wenn nicht benötigt

Ich muss sagen kein anderes Bike hat es mir bisher so angetan wie deins...Kein witz..genau so sollte mein Bike wenn ichs geld hätte aussehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (17. August 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme mein Mund nicht mehr zu, der Würfel ist sowas von geil...
> 
> Nur als Fully würde es noch geiler kommen, aber wenn nicht benötigt
> 
> Ich muss sagen kein anderes Bike hat es mir bisher so angetan wie deins...Kein witz..genau so sollte mein Bike wenn ichs geld hätte aussehen!



nun als fully wäre es halt nie so leicht, und wenn cc und marathon die leidenschaften sind... (bei mir ist es so)

würfelmanie


----------



## bjoern.badst (17. August 2010)

Supercross SC7 schrieb:


> Hier mal die nächste Ausbaustufe meines Würfels...



Schon ne hübsche Sache! Respekt!

2 Punkte die ich noch überdenken würde: Aufkleber auf den Felgen; die schwarzen Bremsleitungen!
Aber das ist echt Kritik auf hohem Niveau!


----------



## Supercross SC7 (17. August 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme mein Mund nicht mehr zu, der Würfel ist sowas von geil...
> 
> Nur als Fully würde es noch geiler kommen, aber wenn nicht benötigt
> 
> Ich muss sagen kein anderes Bike hat es mir bisher so angetan wie deins...Kein witz..genau so sollte mein Bike wenn ichs geld hätte aussehen!



Hey, da werd ich ja ganz rot von dem ganzen Lob 

Ne, freut mich echt, wenns gefällt, ich hoffe damit kann ich dann nächstes Jahr wieder angreifen, da diese Saison krankheits-und Studiumsbedingt nicht so der Bringer war (ist) 

Das mit den weisen Bremsleitungen habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, würde sich bestimmt auch noch gut machen...

@ KrOnO5 : Bin eher der Hardtail-Fahrer, ich will "spüren" was unter meinem Hinterrad passiert  (Jaja, die alte CC-Schule  )

Da dies ja ein Bilderthreat is:  

Formula Oro RX mit einer K24 Scheibe:


----------



## PatronTR (17. August 2010)

jetzt ist aber gut, sonst muss ich wieder geld ausgeben das ich eigentlich für was anderes geplant hatte...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. August 2010)

AlittleR2D2 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist ein Cube LTD CC 2010 geworden . Nur an die Farbe muß ich mich noch gewöhnen !


Hey wird schon - dafür sind die Teile besser als bei einfacher (preisgleicher) Serie....alles kann man eben nicht für diesen Preis haben. Im Grunde hatte ich diese Überlegung auch schon.....evtl. AMS CC - die Zusammenstellung ist schon verlockend....dafür kann die Optik auch etwas schlichter ausfallen  Trotzdem denke ich insgesamt ´ne Verbesserung - auch wenn der Grund dafür nicht der Beste ist. 

@Supercross SC7 - einfach


----------



## PatronTR (17. August 2010)

Supercross SC7 schrieb:


> Hier mal die nächste Ausbaustufe meines Würfels, jetzt fehlt nur noch eine ordentliche Kurbel... Wer hat einen Vorschlag? (BB-90, 2-Fach, leicht, nicht zu teuer...) Am einfachsten ist es wars. ich baue eine 3-Fach XT/XTR um....



boa überlässt du mir dann deine oder benötigst du die anderweitig? ich bin mal so frech


----------



## fjolnir (17. August 2010)

moin,
hat jemand einen guten tipp,um den eloxierten rahmen besser und schneller sauber zu bekommen?
danke schonmal für die antworten


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. August 2010)

fjolnir schrieb:


> moin,
> hat jemand einen guten tipp,um den eloxierten rahmen besser und schneller sauber zu bekommen?
> danke schonmal für die antworten


Besser und schneller als was?  Als putzen, absprühen - präzisier doch mal die Frage....ansonsten ist einsprühen mit Bike- Reiniger und das nach kurzer Einwirkzeit anschließende Abduschen (Wasserschlauch / Giftspritze etc.) sehr schnell und sehr effektiv. Einige schwören auch auf kurzes "abreiben" danach mit Brunox oder ähnlichem....gibt ein wenig Glanz auf´s matte - aber sauberer wird es damit auch nicht  Kette fetten nicht vergessen - der Bike- Reiniger holt alles an Fett runter.


----------



## Supercross SC7 (17. August 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> boa überlässt du mir dann deine oder benötigst du die anderweitig? ich bin mal so frech



 Wenn ich dann eine neue Kurbel habe, kannst du die SLX gerne haben (gegen einen kleinen Umkostenbeitrag  )


----------



## PatronTR (17. August 2010)

Supercross SC7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann eine neue Kurbel habe, kannst du die SLX gerne haben (gegen einen kleinen Umkostenbeitrag  )



ok freut mich. mehr über pn, wenn du soweit bist, melde dich einfach. 
ich hätte dieses jahr gar kein bike haben sollen, nachdem mir mein anderes geklaut wurde, deshalb bin ich über für jede hilfe dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (17. August 2010)

Supercross SC7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann eine neue Kurbel habe, kannst du die SLX gerne haben (gegen einen kleinen Umkostenbeitrag  )



Mach das mit der XTR - wird wohl am besten funzen.. Aber du brauchst ne R1! und keine RX


----------



## barbarissima (17. August 2010)

Supercross SC7 schrieb:


> Hier mal die nächste Ausbaustufe meines Würfels, jetzt fehlt nur noch eine ordentliche Kurbel... Wer hat einen Vorschlag? (BB-90, 2-Fach, leicht, nicht zu teuer...)


 
Es gibt schon extrem schöne Kurbeln, die deinem Reaction wunderbar stehen würden  Ohne jetzt mal auf deinen Kontostand zu achten  finde ich diese in rot, diese, oder diese recht ansprechend


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. August 2010)

Bevor du die Deus nimmst, greifst aber besser zu der Next von race face 







..oder die neue X0 


Edith: achja...auch ganz ohne aufs geld zu schaun


----------



## barbarissima (17. August 2010)

Habe auf den Preis geschaut


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. August 2010)

Macht sich aber verdammt gut im reaction


----------



## barbarissima (17. August 2010)

Hammermäßig gut sogar 

PS: Kann man eigentlich problemlos ein Hollowtech-Innenlager gegen ein X-Type-Innenlager austauschen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. August 2010)

Shimpanso gegen Race Face meinst? klaro  musst nur schaun ob und wenn ja wie du spacern musst. das is der einzige unterschied. Liebäugelt da jemand mit ner neuen kurbel ?


----------



## Groudon (17. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Shimpanso gegen Race Face meinst? klaro  musst nur schaun ob und wenn ja wie du spacern musst. das is der einzige unterschied. Liebäugelt da jemand mit ner neuen kurbel ?


 
Ich find ja die komplette neue X.O-Schaltung genial... aber zu solchen Preisen... oO >300 für die Kurbel und >200 für ein SW oO ne danke


----------



## barbarissima (17. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Shimpanso gegen Race Face meinst? klaro  musst nur schaun ob und wenn ja wie du spacern musst. das is der einzige unterschied. Liebäugelt da jemand mit ner neuen kurbel ?


 
Und wie  Aber erst muss die Satteltestreihe abgeschlossen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2010)

Ich habe mir ja letztens erst eine XTR (alt) ans Rad gebastelt und finde die erstens schön, zweitens leicht und drittens schaltet die wie Hölle


----------



## Supercross SC7 (17. August 2010)

Hey, Danke für die Vorschläge.. Die Raceface is aber ne reine 3-Fach-Kurbel, die müsste ich ja auch wieder umbauen... Was auch interessant wäre, wäre eine der 2011er XTR´s die es ja ab jetzt auch in 2fach gibt... nur wasr. sehr teuer. 

Aber ich werde mir eure Vorschläge auf jeden Fall mal näher anschaun, sind ja einige nette Teile dabei 

@Andi 3001 : Nettes Reaction   wo bist du Gewichtsmäßig?


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. August 2010)

2011 gibts glaub ich auch von RF 2fach.. Wart doch einfach noch ne woche, dann weisst was sie kosten, wie teuer sie sind, etc. Eurobike kommt 

Mein rad is bei 9,5x. Allerdings noch mit potenzial


----------



## Supercross SC7 (17. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> 2011 gibts glaub ich auch von RF 2fach.. Wart doch einfach noch ne woche, dann weisst was sie kosten, wie teuer sie sind, etc. Eurobike kommt
> 
> Mein rad is bei 9,5x. Allerdings noch mit potenzial



Ja, die EB warte ich auf jeden Fall noch ab, Raceface 2-Fach wäre auch schon nobel... 

9,5kg sind ja auch schonmal eine Ansage, nur der hintere Raketenron hat wohl etwas viel Asphalt gesehen  
Der graue GTC gefällt mir auch echt gut!


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. August 2010)

danke danke..
Aber fürs asphaltbolzen gibts nen rennrad. meine mtbs sehen mit sicherheit nur (bis auf an- bzw. abfahrt) Wald und trails  Der hintere is im übrigen nichmal meiner - der gehört nem kumpel, und der widerum hatte das ding glaub ich aufm starrbike/winterrumpel drauf und die hat v-brakes. daher die kaum zu erkennende schrift. oder wie kommst du sonst auf asphalt? (würd mich jetzt mal interessieren)


----------



## fjolnir (17. August 2010)

@ spurhalter
wenn ich das bike abspritze + bürste und es trocken wische sind trotzdem noch leichte dreckflecken sichtbar. einige sagen das bremsenreiniger hilft, das habe ich auch schon ausprobiert aber das funzt auch net wirklich bei der lackierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (17. August 2010)

Net so viel putzen Jungs, mehr fahrn!


----------



## Büüche (17. August 2010)

Genau
alter, abgetrockneter Dreck fällt beim nächsten Fahren ab


----------



## Supercross SC7 (18. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> danke danke..
> Aber fürs asphaltbolzen gibts nen rennrad. meine mtbs sehen mit sicherheit nur (bis auf an- bzw. abfahrt) Wald und trails  Der hintere is im übrigen nichmal meiner - der gehört nem kumpel, und der widerum hatte das ding glaub ich aufm starrbike/winterrumpel drauf und die hat v-brakes. daher die kaum zu erkennende schrift. oder wie kommst du sonst auf asphalt? (würd mich jetzt mal interessieren)



Ne, am hinteren Reifen schauts nur so aus, als ob kaum noch Profil auf der Lauffläche ist (oder ist das ein Furious Fred?) kann man ohne Beschriftung kaum erkennen


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. August 2010)

Isn rocket ron...aber so abgefahren wie der is hat der noch 2 cc rennen und auch so n paar ausfahrten  locker überstanden  - gut das hinterrad neigte zum rutschen, aber naja - fahrbahr wars


----------



## PatronTR (18. August 2010)

Büüche schrieb:


> Genau
> alter, abgetrockneter Dreck fällt beim nächsten Fahren ab



was hast du da ge taped? bzw. wieso? ok ich bin blind hat sich erled.


----------



## Salamander301 (18. August 2010)

Ich schätz, des gehört zum Trittfrequenz-Sensor


----------



## PatronTR (18. August 2010)

Supercross SC7 schrieb:


> Hier mal die nächste Ausbaustufe meines Würfels, jetzt fehlt nur noch eine ordentliche Kurbel... Wer hat einen Vorschlag? (BB-90, 2-Fach, leicht, nicht zu teuer...) Am einfachsten ist es wars. ich baue eine 3-Fach XT/XTR um....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



verratest du mir wo du die weissen leitungen her hast, und was der spass gekostet hat?


----------



## Supercross SC7 (18. August 2010)

Die weißen Schalt-Ausenhüllen gibts für ein paar Euros bei Roseversand... Die habe ich auch für das PopLock der Reba genommen....


----------



## Supercross SC7 (18. August 2010)

http://www.roseversand.de/technik/s...gefettet-.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1897

Diese hier


----------



## PatronTR (18. August 2010)

Supercross SC7 schrieb:


> Die weißen Schalt-Ausenhüllen gibts für ein paar Euros bei Roseversand... Die habe ich auch für das PopLock der Reba genommen....



auf die bremsleitungen hat es nciht drauf gepasst odedr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (18. August 2010)

Supercross SC7 schrieb:


> Die weißen Schalt-Ausenhüllen gibts für ein paar Euros bei Roseversand... Die habe ich auch für das PopLock der Reba genommen....



stell dir mal die neuen weissen rocket rons auf deinem bike vor


----------



## Supercross SC7 (18. August 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> auf die bremsleitungen hat es nciht drauf gepasst odedr?



Das ist ja ein hydraulisches Bremssystem, da kann ich ja keine Ausenhüllen für Bowdenzüge nehmen... Aber es gibt auch weiße Hydraulikleitungen, die kommen wohl demnächst ran... 

Ich habe noch Rocket Rons mit den den weißen Flankenstreifen von Cube da, aber das hat mir nicht so gefallen... Ganz in weiß wärs natürlich schon wieder eine andere Sache 


On Topic: Hier mal mit meinem Straßen-Schönwetterrad:


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. August 2010)

fjolnir schrieb:


> @ spurhalter
> wenn ich das bike abspritze + bürste und es trocken wische sind trotzdem noch leichte dreckflecken sichtbar. einige sagen das bremsenreiniger hilft, das habe ich auch schon ausprobiert aber das funzt auch net wirklich bei der lackierung.


Kenne ich so nicht das Problem.....
Wie schon erwähnt mal versucht nach dem Abbreiben mit Tüchern anschließend nochmal dünn mit "Brunox" abzureiben  
Nur mal ein Beispiel für den Bezug - gibt es fast überall auch bei anderen Bike- Versandfirmen:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Pflegemittel/Brunox-Turbo-Allzweck-Spray::12854.htmlhttp://www.conrad.de/ce/ProductDetail.html?hk=WW4&insert=V0&WT.mc_id=Froog&productcode=829557
Allerdings bitte nichts & wirklich nichts davon auf die Bremsscheiben kommen lassen.....Sonst habe ich auch keine Idee weiter


----------



## viper-mountainb (18. August 2010)

*von mir auch mal ein paar Bilder vom EBM!!!*


----------



## Mircwidu (18. August 2010)

also mein Fritzz wurde mal wieder richtig sauber nach einer Behandlung mit MUC-Off. Gibts im 5l Kanister etwas günstiger.
Wollte selbst nicht daran glauben aber das zeug funst ganz gut. Einsprühen einwirken und abspülen.
Hab aber nen White/Cocoa also keine Ahnung wie es mit Elox-Rahmen ausschaut.


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. August 2010)

@viper-mountainb: schönes Schlammbild 
würd mich auch mal gerne wieder durch den Matsch wälzen.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## trek 6500 (18. August 2010)

...in eloxal "frisst"sich der dreck gern so richtig in die poren , das geht dann - wenn es "grob" ist , sehr schwer richtig ab . hab es an meinem ams auch . es bleibt ein brauner schleier ... ich mach wd40 drüber , dann gehts ....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...es bleibt ein brauner schleier ... ich mach wd40 drüber , dann gehts ....


WD 40 ist ja vom Grunde her auch (fast) das Gleiche wie Brunox  - also scheint das dann doch die Lösung für black anodized zu sein....
Im übrigen ist der "Schwarze" nun wieder bei Tierarzt (sprich Händler)
Das mit dem Knarzen/Rasseln was auch immer & Schalten ging dann doch einfach nicht abzustellen...habe alles versucht....schei..... Montagsbike? 
Na egal - der Monteur dort meinte er hätte so was ähnliches mal an einem Racer gehabt.....3x so teuer wie mein LTD (Kunde & Händler waren schon fast irre)...da hat man die Kette getauscht und alles war wieder schick!  Hoffe bei meinem ist es auch "nur" so was banales und die finden es....

Ja das "Matschbild" von viper-mountainb ist mir auch sofort als total Klasse aufgefallen. Man sieht richtig jeden Tropfen! Genau im "richtigen" Moment auf den Auslöser gedrückt. Profesioneller Fotograf oder "Glücksmoment" eines Hobby- Fotografen?


----------



## trek 6500 (19. August 2010)

das matschbild find´ich auch klasse !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (19. August 2010)

So, hier mal n paar bilder vom nächtlichen treiben vom letzten wochenende 

40km durch die dunkelheit zu n paar sight seeing punkten bei uns in der gegend.




das Bike kurz vor der abfahrt 





auf dem heimischen Harkortberg angekommen 





im dunkeln sieht einfach alles besser aus, selbst nen provisorisch bemaltes türmchen ^^





noch n kleiner zufall shot   nächstes mal auf jeden fall ne bessere cam mitnehmen 

bis dahin!


----------



## multiMonochrom (19. August 2010)

So eine kleine Nachttour fetzt einfach (es ist vor allem alles so herrlich leer) ^^


----------



## trek 6500 (19. August 2010)

....am we rüste ich mich auch mal wieder zum night ride - lange net mehr gemacht . alles herrlich still und leer . macht laune . greez , k.


----------



## Tintera (19. August 2010)

Nightride würde ich hier nicht machen... es gibt im Wald einfach zu viele grüne Männchen mit roter Nase und das ist mir zu gefährlich...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. August 2010)

Naben!!!
War heut im Harz auf dem Poppenturm. Wetter war endlich im meinem Urlaub mal richtig geil. War zwar anstrengend aber die Trails und die Aussicht war der Hammer.


----------



## Cortina (19. August 2010)

Hallo,

ein paar (wenige) Bilder der letzten Woche aus dem Chiemgau.
Mal abgesehen vom Sonntag war das Wetter eher bescheiden.

Karottentransporter mit Cube 




Bessere Hälfte mit Wendelstein im Hintergrund




Meine Wenigkeit im Flussbett




Hochwasser unterhalb der Schwarzwand




Schöner Trail (vorausgesetzt es ist trocken ;-)




...Pilze haben wir gefunden...




Fatz wo ist das?????




unterhalb der Schwarzwand




Trail im Wald 




Waldautobahn ;-)




...und weil das Wetter eher bescheiden war und die Frau morgen wieder arbeiten muss und bei uns in Treviso über 30 Grad sind gehts morgen noch für zwei Tage allein an den Lago 



viper-mountainb schrieb:


> von mir auch mal ein paar Bilder vom EBM


Das Schlammbild ist Klasse, Kompliment an den Fotograf!!!

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viper-mountainb (19. August 2010)

das Matschbild ist vom Sportograf gemacht worden!!! 
Die machen schon Super Bilder bei den Rennen!!!


----------



## viper-mountainb (19. August 2010)

das Matschbild ist vom Sportograf gemacht worden!!! 
Die machen schon Super Bilder bei den Rennen!!!


----------



## Mithras (19. August 2010)

Matsch LTD


----------



## kube (19. August 2010)

Das mit dem Night Ride ist eigentlich ne gute Idee, hatte ich letztes Jahr auch ein paar mal gemacht aber im Winter, und alleine ist das schon eine komische Sache wenn man es zum ersten mal macht, da tauchen auf einmal Schatten auf wo man sich dann tierisch erschreckt und das gibt dann nochmal einen guten Adrenalin kick. Bin meine Hausstrecke beim Nightride 15 min schneller gefahren als sonst, vielleicht war da auch ne kleine Portion Schiss mit dabei aber Spass machts auf jeden Fall und mit mehreren bestimmt noch mehr.


----------



## Mithras (19. August 2010)

für nen Night ride fehlt mir noch ne Kleinigkeit von Busch Müller


----------



## kube (19. August 2010)

Habe mir ne Lampe selber gebaut aus ner Axe Deo Pulle, super hell und alles in allem nur 60 Ocken gelöhnt. Bilder sind in meinem Album von der Lampe

Hier der Link: http://zabotrailsmain.blogspot.com/search/label/Technik


----------



## eko (20. August 2010)

Hier mein Würfel...


----------



## Mithras (20. August 2010)

eko wo fährst du denn rum ? Wenn da im Hintergrund denke mal US-Panzerreste sind ^^


----------



## barbarissima (20. August 2010)

*Ich war gestern in Ischgl 

*
*Die Anreise war etwas weit, aber es hat sich gelohnt 

 Das Wetter war top 

 die Landschaft gigantisch und der Weg nach oben angenehm und nie zu steil 

*


















*Den kleinen Kerl hätte ich am liebsten mitgenommen, er hat aber nicht in den Rucksack gepasst 

*






*Die Abfahrt konnte sich auch sehen lassen* 




*Die Trails in Ischgl sind der Hammer* 

















*Von dem schönen Trail im Jamtal und der restlichen Tour gibt es leider keine Bilder 

 Da hatten die Batterien keinen Saft mehr *






@all Fashion Freaks:
Ja, ich finde auch, dass der Sattel ein schlimmes modisches Vergehen an meinem schönen AMS ist


----------



## eko (20. August 2010)

hey mithras,

das bild ist vor 66 Jahren in der schönen flachen stadt delmenhorst entstanden auf der "großen höhe". heute noch ein übungsgelände der bundeswehr. ´weiß gar nicht, ob das ein alter us-panzer ist. habe nochmal ein bild angefügt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (20. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @all Fashion Freaks:
> Ja, ich finde auch, dass der Sattel ein schlimmes modisches Vergehen an meinem schönen AMS ist



der sattel ist schon ok. bei der schottenhose haett ich mehr bedenken.
duck und weg................


----------



## barbarissima (20. August 2010)

Sag bloß nix gegen meine schöne Platzangst Hose


----------



## trek 6500 (20. August 2010)

bärbel - geniale bilder , da muss ich auch mal hin ... aber erstmal ist im september elsass angesagt . 
den sattel find´ich auch gar net so schlecht - und die hose - naja , das seh´ich eher so wie fatz ...hehe ..


----------



## trek 6500 (20. August 2010)

..sorry , doppel post ....


----------



## S1las (20. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sag bloß nix gegen meine schöne Platzangst Hose



Gibt nichts besseres als Platzangst :>

Leider so teuer


----------



## fatz (20. August 2010)

wie? in der hose hast du platzangst? so eng ist die doch gar ned.





sorry, bei der steilvorlage.....


----------



## idworker (20. August 2010)

boah... Ischgl - super - und warst nicht auf der Heidelberger Hütte? Und hast nicht mal bei mir am Bodensee halt gemacht? Na dann hoffentlich das nächste mal, ein Eis und ein Stück Käsekuchen hätte ich schon spendiert. Aber der Weg von HDH nach Ischgl ist schon heftig.

Viele Grüße und Ride on (mit Schottenhose..haha)
Uwe


----------



## barbarissima (20. August 2010)

Sieben Stunden Autofahrt und Heidelberger Hütte an einem Tag.... Das hält der stärkste Gaul nicht aus  
Nächstes Mal bleibe ich ein ganzes WE da und dann kommen die richtigen Touren dran


----------



## barbarissima (20. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> wie? in der hose hast du platzangst? so eng ist die doch gar ned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Karos schnüren schon ganz schön ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (20. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ...


Der Trail sieht anspruchsvoll aus. Seit Ihr da rauf oder runter?
Sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## dusi__ (20. August 2010)

ich seh da keinen trail, nur bach 

sehr schöne fotos!


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (20. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sag bloß nix gegen meine schöne Platzangst Hose



Hi Bärbel, ich hab die Hose ja in rot, aber zum bergauffahren find ich die Hose ganz schön saunamäßig.... Ist dir die Hose nicht zu warm?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. August 2010)

Also ehrlich - wo sind wir hier mittlerweile nur angekommen  
Da "streiten" wir schon über die Hosen  Auweia! 
Barbara´s Ausflug samt Bilderstory ist einfach nur  Einziger Nachteil......die eigenen Ausflüge wirken dagegen recht "farblos" 
Mal wieder die kleine Hausrunde - Reste der Niederschläge -hier sind laut Statistik über 300 % mehr als Normal gefallen...



Ja - etwas windig war es auch noch neulich 



Irgendwie geht es eben immer weiter......Ride on!



PS: "Der Schwarze" ist endlich wieder gesund  Da macht das biken gleich doppelt so viel Spaß!!!
Schaltung war "Einstellungssache" und knacken kam von der Stütze...konnte aber endlich gefunden & beseitigt werden 
Nett anzusehen waren aber auch Karotten-Cube, Panzer & Matsch-LTD  
Nur so einen Panzer kenne ich auch nicht....hier im Osten stehen meist die Russen T-34 als Mahnmal oder Überrest....
Was ist eigentlich aus beuze´s Erdbeertorte geworden?


----------



## regenrohr (20. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @all Fashion Freaks:
> Ja, ich finde auch, dass der Sattel ein schlimmes modisches Vergehen an meinem schönen AMS ist



viel schlimmer finde ich kurze Hose und Jacke , aber gibt ja auch Leute die über eine lange noch eine kurze Hose tragen und dann behaupten, dass sei "stylisch"

aber die Landschaft ist schon nett zum radl'n, muss da unbedingt auch wieder hin


----------



## trek 6500 (20. August 2010)

..und ich hatte schon hoffnung , wegen der stütze....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. August 2010)

das ist mein CUBE


----------



## trek 6500 (20. August 2010)

@regenrohr : ... is doch normal , dass man eine windjacke mitnimmt , wenn´s auf der abfahrt kühler wird . was hat das mit stylish zu tun ?????? frierst du lieber ??????


----------



## marco_m (20. August 2010)

@Barbarissima

Hey top Bilder und stylisch wie immer 
Die 661 hab ich auch, sind top und schauen cool aus 

Ischgl wär mal was ..

Gruss Marco


----------



## fatz (20. August 2010)

hallo guido,
sorry, hab deinen post jetzt erst gefunden.


Cortina schrieb:


> Bessere Hälfte mit Wendelstein im Hintergrund


das ist der breitenstein. der wendelstein ist eins weiter links. der mit dem sendemast.



> Fatz wo ist das?????


steingraberalm.

servus,
franz


----------



## kube (20. August 2010)

@ Milan0 sehr schönes Bike, habe ich auch nur von 2009.


----------



## Milan0 (21. August 2010)

danke, war meins auch. Nur bei mir hat sich der Rahmen verfärbt und ich bekam auf Kulanz den 2010er 

ich blicke nur noch nicht ganz so bei den Typenbezeichnungen durch. Weiß nicht ob ich ein Comp, Team oder so habe...

hier noch ein Bild mit altem Rahmen und im "Einkaufsdress"





da sieht man auch schön die Verfärbung


----------



## Mithras (21. August 2010)

@ eko, das is ein US - M48 "Patton" Panzer .. schönes Ding


----------



## kube (21. August 2010)

Ich glaube die schwarzen LTD Rahmen sind alle gleich und unterscheiden sich was die Namensgebung anlangt wohl nur durch die Komponentenwahl, bin mir nicht sicher aber ich habe da auch nie durchgeblickt und das ist auch nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Magic21 (21. August 2010)

Nach Dauerregen endlich das schöne Wetter genutzt für eine Ostsserunde.

@*barbarissima*
geile Bilder 

Gruss Magic21


*man glaubt es kaum, aber auch bei Bad Doberan - schöne Trails*
*




*

*und ein schöner Blick aufs Meer*
*



*

*und Stärkung muss auch sein*


----------



## barbarissima (21. August 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> boah... Ischgl - super - und warst nicht auf der Heidelberger Hütte? Und hast nicht mal bei mir am Bodensee halt gemacht? Na dann hoffentlich das nächste mal, ein Eis und ein Stück Käsekuchen hätte ich schon spendiert. Aber der Weg von HDH nach Ischgl ist schon heftig.
> 
> Viele Grüße und Ride on (mit Schottenhose..haha)
> Uwe





barbarissima schrieb:


> Sieben Stunden Autofahrt und Heidelberger Hütte an einem Tag.... Das hält der stärkste Gaul nicht aus
> Nächstes Mal bleibe ich ein ganzes WE da und dann kommen die richtigen Touren dran



Sorrry, habe die Heidelberger mit der Heilbronner Hütte verwechselt  Heidelberger Hütte wäre natürlich gut schaffbar gewesen 



derAndre schrieb:


> Der Trail sieht anspruchsvoll aus. Seit Ihr da rauf oder runter?
> Sehr schöne Bilder!



Quer drüber.... über die Brücke 



spurhalter schrieb:


> Also ehrlich - wo sind wir hier mittlerweile nur angekommen
> Da "streiten" wir schon über die Hosen  Auweia!
> Barbara´s Ausflug samt Bilderstory ist einfach nur  Einziger Nachteil......die eigenen Ausflüge wirken dagegen recht "farblos"



Das zweite Bild mit dem Ast sieht klasse aus 



marco_m schrieb:


> @Barbarissima
> 
> Hey top Bilder und stylisch wie immer
> Die 661 hab ich auch, sind top und schauen cool aus
> ...



Ischgl ist wirklich der Hammer  Vor allem die abwechslungsreichen Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (21. August 2010)

@magic : ... gefällt mir immer wieder gut , dein bike !!!


----------



## Magic21 (21. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @magic : ... gefällt mir immer wieder gut , dein bike !!!


 
Danke - freut mich.


----------



## Beorn (21. August 2010)

Es gibt nur einen Cube LTD Rahmen, der Rest des Namens bezieht sich auf Komponenten. Von 2008 auf 2009 gab es sozusagen einen "neuen" LTD Rahmen, jetzt mit geraden Sitzstreben und ohne Canti-Sockel, aber immer noch nur für 160mm Bremsscheibe am Heck ausgelegt ;(


----------



## ThomasAC (21. August 2010)

Milan0 schrieb:


> danke, war meins auch. Nur bei mir hat sich der Rahmen verfärbt und ich bekam auf Kulanz den 2010er
> 
> ich blicke nur noch nicht ganz so bei den Typenbezeichnungen durch. Weiß nicht ob ich ein Comp, Team oder so habe...
> 
> ...



An Deinem Anhänger bin ich interessiert. Wo gibt es denn, wieviel hält der aus, kann man mit dem auch in leichtes Gelände, wie wird er am Rad montiert?


----------



## mi2 (21. August 2010)

2 stunden schlammfahrt und dann auch ca 2 stunden sauber machen


----------



## Groudon (21. August 2010)

wieso putzt ihr alle eure räder immer gleich xD die werden doch jetzt eh glei wieder dreckig (außer vorm Rennen mach ich die nie sauber außer Standrohre)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das zweite Bild mit dem Ast sieht klasse aus


 Danke. 



trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..und ich hatte schon hoffnung , wegen der stütze....


Ich auch - dass das Geld zurück kommt & in ein Fully einfliessen kann, oder - dass diese (Stütze) endlich funktioniert......und so länger -gespart / gefahren werden kann  Letzteres hat sich ja nun erfüllt 



Groudon schrieb:


> wieso putzt ihr alle eure räder immer gleich xD die werden doch jetzt eh glei wieder dreckig...


Pflege....und herzlicher Umgang sind doch selbstverständlich  
Für die Einen ist es nur ein Stück Aluminium auf Rädern, für Andre ist es auch ein "Familienmitglied"  Und innerhalb der Familie bin ich für einen "sauberen" Umgang ...
PS: Warum duscht Du eigentlich nach der Abfahrt - wirst doch eh gleich wieder dreckig ..... _(zwinker...duck und weg)_


----------



## freeride_bogl (21. August 2010)

ich putz meine andren familienmitglieder auch nich .. 

hab grad zum ersten mal mein rad gewogen .....
... 15,01 kg :O

ok wenn ichn carbon HT leichtbau flitzer wär würd ichs öfter putzen und der dreck wär nich mit gewogen worden


----------



## regenrohr (21. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @regenrohr : ... is doch normal , dass man eine windjacke mitnimmt , wenn´s auf der abfahrt kühler wird . was hat das mit stylish zu tun ?????? frierst du lieber ??????



Mir wird jedenfalls durch die Muskelkontraktion beim Radfahren warm und auch Berg runter, muss ich jedenfalls, auch bisschen was arbeiten...

Ist aber genau wie das Phänomen bei fast jeder CTF, auf der geraden brüllen die Herren das sie vorbei wollen, aber Berg hoch wie runter bremsen sie einen aus...



Groudon schrieb:


> wieso putzt ihr alle eure räder immer gleich xD  die werden doch jetzt eh glei wieder dreckig (außer vorm Rennen mach ich  die nie sauber außer Standrohre)



mache ich nur aller 2-3 Monate, wenn das Ding zu sehr verdreckt ist, sonst wird nur Gabel und Antrieb (Umwerfer, Schaltung, Ritzel) sauber gemacht, schließlich habe ich Spass am fahren und nicht am putzen, zudem ist es mir relativ egal, wie der Kübel aussieht (abgesehen von der Aufkleberflut und die sinnlosen Beschriftungen die am Rad waren, darum wird auch kein Cube mehr gekauft!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (21. August 2010)

ignoreme


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. August 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ich putz meine andren familienmitglieder auch nich ..
> 
> hab grad zum ersten mal mein rad gewogen .....
> ... 15,01 kg :O
> ...



...16,5x  (hab den minion mit fast 1,5kg drauf ) - irgendwas machen wir falsch


Und bärbel: TOP bilder! stylische Hose, und im allgemeinen alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Cortina (21. August 2010)

Man o man Ihr wart ja alle ganz schön unterwegs  

@Bäbel schöne Bilder, Ischgl würde mich auch mal brennend im Sommer interessieren, kenne ich nur vom Skifahren, zur Hose kein Komentar 

@fatz Danke für die Steinkunde Wendel- Breiten- da blickt doch keiner mehr durch 

Nach einer verregneten Woche im Chiemgau nun zwei top Tage am Lago.
Resüme: geniales Wetter, Trails Trails Trails, verschrubbtes Schienbein und ne geprellte Hüfte aber das wars allemal wert 

Wenn der Tag schon so beginnt 




Vorbei am Cube Monument




Auf Halber Höhe zum Mte Stivo




Unterhalb des Gipfels Mte Stivo und beginn des Trails, teilweise Sentiero 608




Los gehts...




Der "TCM" (Trail Cleaning Man) bei der Arbeit




Treppen sind nach dem WE auch kein Problem mehr (nein die Hüftprellung ist nicht von hier...)




Ausblick von San Giacomo




Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (22. August 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...zur Hose kein Komentar


feigling! 


> @fatz Danke für die Steinkunde Wendel- Breiten- da blickt doch keiner mehr durch


ja mei. bei uns gibt's hoid so vui stoana.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (22. August 2010)

Genau, des sog i a owei, aba des glahms hoid ned de Br......n,


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. August 2010)

Gestern auf dem Weg zur Tour schnell ein Bild vom Großstadtdschungel gemacht...






Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ja mei. bei uns gibt's hoid so vui stoana.





Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Genau, des sog i a owei, aba des glahms hoid ned de Br......n


 Jo sagts doch ämal - üs düs net äh gaans seltener, fieser Bergdialekt  (frei nach "Der Schuh des Manitu")


----------



## trek 6500 (22. August 2010)

fremdsprache


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (22. August 2010)

Bilder von der Tour gestern:
Forchheim am Yachthafen



Nochmal mit mich


----------



## beuze1 (22. August 2010)

*Endlich wieder Wetter zum Biken,
das mach durstig, aber die Boscha-Bar hat noch zu 




Dann hol ich halt schon mal die Zeitung am Kiosk 




Man muss ja informiert sein 




Nicht mehr ganz aktuell 




dann halt weiter zum Dorf-Kaffee 




*
Könnte der (vorerst) letzte Bildbericht von mir sein, die Kamera hat wohl einen 
Hitzschlag bekommen und das Display ist tot 
.
.


----------



## Cortina (22. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> feigling!



findse halt etwas kleinkariert.....mag große Karos lieber 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Strampelaffe (22. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

Kam heute auch endlich mal wieder dazu, eine etwas längere Tour zu machen. Der Saar-Hunsrück-Park ist ein recht großes, zusammenhängendes Waldstück, in dem man tagelang neue Wege abfahren könnte.

Nach etwa 40km kam ich auf dem so genannten Erbeskopf (Hunsrück) an. 

Die Skipiste sieht auf dem Foto gar nicht mal so steil aus.... beim Runterfahren hatte ich da einen anderen Eindruck.




Auf dem Rückweg ging's noch über die "Mörschieder Burr". Hier hat man einen recht schönen Ausblick über einen Teil unserer Gegend.




Fast wieder zu Hause.....




Meine neueste Errungenschaft, die heute mal getestet wurde: Camelbak 1,5l....... halbwegs brauchbar.





Letztlich waren es 77,5km und 1435Hm. Reicht für heute.


----------



## Kasselaner__ (22. August 2010)

Kleiner Ausritt heute in den Forst......


----------



## Kasselaner__ (22. August 2010)

Waschtag....


----------



## fatz (22. August 2010)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Meine neueste Errungenschaft, die heute mal getestet wurde: Camelbak 1,5l....... halbwegs brauchbar.


reicht dir der? mein 3l deuter war heut nach 1400hm leer.


----------



## Groudon (22. August 2010)

1.5l wären mir auch zuwenig... bei 3.5h heute musste ich meine Flaschen 2x an einer Quelle auffüllen, weil sie alle waren und bei 28°C brauch man ordentlich Flüssiges ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (22. August 2010)

> An Deinem Anhänger bin ich interessiert. Wo gibt es denn, wieviel hält der aus, kann man mit dem auch in leichtes Gelände, wie wird er am Rad montiert?



ich habe den damals bei Ebay gekauft. Leergewicht ca. 6kg man kann so 30kg zuladen.

eher weniger für Gelände geeignet. geschotterte Feldwege gehen noch 

Wird mit einem speziellem Schnellspanner am Hinterrad montiert. Ich mache demnächst davon noch Fotos wenn du willst


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2010)

Da gehe ich mal wieder biken .... und das hat man davon





und ich fragte mich noch, was hat da so gerochen


----------



## Strampelaffe (22. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> reicht dir der? mein 3l deuter war heut nach 1400hm leer.


 
Nee, nicht ganz. Ich habe am Rahmen noch 'ne 0,5l-Flasche, also insgesamt 2l. Zudem habe ich unterwegs noch ein 0,4l-Glas getrunken.

Allerdings war der Camelbak auch noch nicht ganz leer, als ich wieder zu Hause ankam....

Generell komme ich schon mit recht wenig Flüssigkeit aus. Das liegt aber auch sicherlich daran, dass ich in einer anderen Ausdauersportart recht gut trainiert bin.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (22. August 2010)

Zum Thema Wasser: Gestern und heute waren RTF's und ich habe mich natürlich nicht lumpen lassen (gestern 166km und heute 144km - zusammen in 10,5 h). 30°C im Schatten ist da schon was anderes als 20°C, was sich in der Gesamtfahrzeit niederschlägt: 60-90min mehr als sonst. Heute kam zudem der Wind hinzu. Pro Stunde kam ich inklusive Verpflegung locker auf 1l Wasser. Das ist das schöne an den RTF's: Unterwegs bekommt man alle 30-40km Wasser an VP nachgefüllt. Ansonsten würde man verhungern und verdursten.

Bild und Videomaterial muss ich noch auswerten und reiche ich demnächst nach. 

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...und ich fragte mich noch, was hat da so gerochen


 Hatte ich auch schon mal auf der Kreuzung Radweg / Hundeauslaufplatz. Da blieb es aber nicht nur am Unterrohr....die Physik und das schnell drehende Vorderrad hatten ganze Arbeit geleistet. Details erspare ich Euch 

Heute hatte es hier unangesagt einfach mal Gewitter gegeben...aber danach war es bei 25 Grad (vorher 30) richtig angenehm beim biken...



Das Pensum von linkespurfahrer  macht ja schon wieder die eigenen Kilometer vom Wochenende so scheinbar winzig


----------



## gerrit981 (22. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Fritzz durfte spielen.
Aufgrund einer anstehenden langen Tour hauptsächlich mit Höhenmetern.
Ca. 1400 an der Zahl.













Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## joergenson (22. August 2010)

Habe die letzten Wochen ein wenig gebastelt.
Echte Probleme hat mir der Steuersatz gemacht - wollte doch unbedingt
meine 190 EUR tapered Fox 32 RL - Gabel ins Rad bauen.
Faährt sich prima, der Plastik-Bomber - bei momentan 9,3 kg fahrfertig.
Eigentlich wollte ich unter 9 kg bleiben. Ist aber noch mindestens
300g Potential. Die NoTubes sind noch mit Schläuchen.......
Hier das Resultat:












Noch ein wenig Feintuning (Hebel nachstellen, Sütze mit Carbonpaste benetzen, Reifen auf schlauchlos umrüsten......)

Cheers Joergenson


----------



## barbarissima (22. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da gehe ich mal wieder biken .... und das hat man davon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kuhsch****


----------



## barbarissima (22. August 2010)

*Hose gewaschen, Sattel gewechselt, ab nach Graubünden 


Schnell noch einmal posen fürs Familienalbum und dann geht's los 






Bei dem dritten Hügel von links gings los 








Hier haben Biker Vorfahrt 














Schee wars 




*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (22. August 2010)

@ joergenson: coole kiste
@ bärbel: coole Bilder

War heute in *********, 2300 hm Trails rocken. Unter anderm den hier:


----------



## Kr0n05 (22. August 2010)

Da biste aber am Vorderrad fast auf Felge gestoßen was?


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2010)

@barbarissima

Das kenne ich  da war ich auch schon mal 

schöne Bilder 

@ hemme

sieht aus wie eine Wurzelbehandlung ..... jedoch bestimmt schöner


----------



## maybrik (22. August 2010)

Endlich mal wieder in die Berge geschaft!
Mit Freundin und ihren neuem bike (leider kein cube)


Ihr erstes Gipfelfoto 






netter Ausblick aufs Ländle 





da möcht ma hin









Für die erste richtig Tour hat sie sich echt gut geschlagen. A wenn mal nicht mehr gegangen ist.









aber wir sind gut unten angekommen


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2010)

Wo war denn das  etwa im Schwarzen Wald auf dem Feldberg


----------



## Kr0n05 (22. August 2010)

Geiles Bike hat sie da, was is das genau für eins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (23. August 2010)

*@hemme*
Klasse Bild  Da hat´s dir doch bestimmt sämtliche Plomben aus den Zähnen gerüttelt


----------



## Bymike (23. August 2010)

Ihr macht mich richtig neidisch. Hoffentlich schaffe ich's im September oder Oktober noch mal in die Alpen. 

Das Fernweh macht einen fertig...

Besonders weil mein letzter Alpenurlaub sprichwörtlich ins Wasser gefallen ist. 
An Pfingsten hab ich 15000 hm gesammelt, diesmal warns lächerliche 3500 
Regenbilder erspare ich euch. 

Die einzigen Schönwetterbilder, die ich bieten kann, sind

Dosso dei Roveri:




Und Monte Altissimo nach einer gewittrigen Auffahrt, dafür dem Traumhaftesten Abendwetter, das ich je in den Bergen sehen durfte:












Leider wars aufm Skulltrail dann schon zu dunkel, um noch Fotos zu machen


----------



## Cortina (23. August 2010)

Sorry Doppelpost...


----------



## Cortina (23. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Hose gewaschen, Sattel gewechselt, ab nach Graubünden
> 
> 
> Schnell noch einmal posen fürs Familienalbum und dann geht's los
> ...


*

Super schön...der neue Sattel und natürlich auch die Gegend...auch wenn ich die Karos auf der Shorts noch zu klein finde 


@Bymike, schöne Bilder aber den Skull noch im dunkeln fahren 

@maybrik, schöne Gegend wo ist das genau ?

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## Bymike (23. August 2010)

In der Dämmerung. Ging aber noch, die meisten Stellen waren hell genug. Zum Ballern warn die bremsfinger eh zu müde


----------



## Symdro.cam (23. August 2010)

welchen trail könnt ihr mir empfehlen hatte 2 jahre pause vom fahren und will jetzt so schnell wie möglich wieder rein kommen?

@fatz ich fahr immer mir 3 l im rucksack  und dann noch zusätzlich zwei flaschen


----------



## trek 6500 (23. August 2010)

@joergenson : super schönes bike ... du hast genau meinen geschmack 
@bärbel : sieht nach viel spass aus !!! ach ja - was sit das gelbes an deinem bike ?????(oberrohr ...)


----------



## icube (23. August 2010)

lauter schöne fritzz nice.  
______________
Verkaufe Fox Talas 140mm 2009 in weiß !!


----------



## Cortina (23. August 2010)

Symdro.cam schrieb:


> welchen trail könnt ihr mir empfehlen hatte 2 jahre pause vom fahren und will jetzt so schnell wie möglich wieder rein kommen?



...ich würd den 601er nehmen da kommst du sofort wieder rein 

Spaß bei Seite wo sollen wir Dir denn was empfehlen?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## beuze1 (23. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> Schee wars
> ...



*bis auf die Kuhsch**** *
aber echt dicke Fotos..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (23. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @joergenson : super schönes bike ... du hast genau meinen geschmack
> @bärbel : sieht nach viel spass aus !!! ach ja - was sit das gelbes an deinem bike ?????(oberrohr ...)


 
Bestimmt Kuhsch****


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2010)

ich habe auch noch ein Fritzz


----------



## barbarissima (23. August 2010)

... und das bewegst du ausgesprochen artgerecht


----------



## Kr0n05 (23. August 2010)

Alle haben Sie ihr Fritz, nur ich nicht..ahhhhh XD


----------



## nen (23. August 2010)

Tolle Fotos, speziell von Bärbel aus Ischgl und GR  

Ich habe auch noch die schönen Spätsommertage genutzt.
Einmal im Bregenzerwald






Kleine Tour mit Besuch der 3. Internationalen Ballontage in Lustenau (A)/Widnau (CH) ua. mit dem PC-07 Team der Schweizer Luftwaffe





Und als Krönung noch eine Silvretta Tour





Cube und Stevens verstehen sich prächtig





Großer und Kleiner Piz Buin





Wirl und Galtür





Stausee Kops mit der Ballunspitze


----------



## barbarissima (23. August 2010)

*Wenn ich deine Bilder sehe, dann könnte ich morgen gleich wieder los fahren 

*
*Wann warst du in Ischgl?*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wenn ich deine Bilder sehe, dann könnte ich morgen gleich wieder los fahren


Ich heute noch...obwohl ich erst vorhin noch unterwegs war...
Aber diese Gegend 
Na egal - ich hatte vor die Zeit zwischen 2 Schauern zu nutzen....




Doch das schwarze am Himmel kam schneller näher - als ich fahren konnte 





So ein "warmer" Sommerregen ist ja zum Glück noch ganz ohne Schrecken.... Aber wo bitte geht es nur zu den richtigen Trails.....


----------



## barbarissima (23. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ich heute noch...obwohl ich erst vorhin noch unterwegs war...
> Aber diese Gegend
> Na egal - ich hatte vor die Zeit zwischen 2 Schauern zu nutzen....
> 
> ...


*Nach der vielen Sonne am WE **

** kann mich der Regen heute gar nicht ärgern **

**

**

**

*


----------



## trek 6500 (23. August 2010)

...mich ärgert der regen sehr . gestern eine 2 stunden tour im regen gemacht , heute pisst es schon den ganzen tag - arrgghhhh 

@spuri : ..es tut echt in den augen weh .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (23. August 2010)

...mich ärgert der regen sehr . gestern eine 2 stunden tour im regen gemacht , heute pisst es schon den ganzen tag - arrgghhhh 

@spuri : ..es tut echt in den augen weh .....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spuri : ..es tut echt in den augen weh .....


Dafür schont es den Rücken & die hintere Felge


----------



## trek 6500 (23. August 2010)

ich weiss, trotzdem , es ist ein optisches verbrechen ....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> trotzdem , es ist ein optisches verbrechen ....


ich bekenne mich schuldig - plädiere aber auf milderne Umstände....


----------



## trek 6500 (23. August 2010)

.... aber grad`so ...


----------



## barbarissima (23. August 2010)

*@joergensen*
Ich bin hin und wech, wenn ich dein Reaction anschaue  und frage mich immer wieder, was es wohl für ein Gefühl ist, mit so einem Federchen den Berg hoch zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (23. August 2010)

ich sach dir - is ´n super gefühl ..  mein grünes ht wiegt auch knapp über 10 kg - is echt was anderes , als mit nem 14-15 kg all mountain ... aber es  liegt  halt auch weniger "satt" auf´m boden ...


----------



## christian27884 (23. August 2010)

Hier auch mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Stereo in artgerechter Umgebung


----------



## Cortina (23. August 2010)

christian27884 schrieb:


> Hier auch mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Stereo in artgerechter Umgebung



Servus Christian,

wo ist das denn, im Karwendel?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## PatronTR (23. August 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Alle haben Sie ihr Fritz, nur ich nicht..ahhhhh XD



du hast doch das acid erst neu oder?

wobei ich auch nichts gegen ein fritzz hätte, falls sich ein fritzz nicht wohlfühlt wo es ist, darf es gerne zu mir 

jedenfalls, finde werde ich mir erst ein bike in der fritzz klasse holen, wenn mein acid die einzige grenze beim biken darstellt. noch sind die grenzen bei der fahrtechnik.

gruß


----------



## easyraider (23. August 2010)

Da habt ihr alle aber mal wieder richtig schöner bilder gemacht...
schade das ich nich in den bergen wohne...
aber ruhrgebiet is auch schön 
hoffe das ich dieses jahr noch in die berge komme...

hier zwei bilder von meiner feierabend runde heute von essen nach hattingen(leider nur handybilder)

grüsse ausm pott


----------



## christian27884 (23. August 2010)

Hallo Guido,

ja ist im Karwendeltal am Hochalmsattel Blick grob in Richtung Scharnitz

Hier noch eins mit dem Karwendelhaus


Wie kann man eigentlich die Bilder größer einfügenn? Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## jan84 (23. August 2010)

Viel Schlamm erfordert drastische Reinigungsmaßnahmen. Hochdruckreiniger nicht nur beim Bike 





grüße,
Jan


----------



## jan84 (23. August 2010)

Viel Schlamm erfordert drastische Reinigungsmaßnahmen. Hochdruckreiniger nicht nur beim Bike 





grüße,
Jan


----------



## regenrohr (23. August 2010)

Hemme schrieb:


>



Klasse Bild (auch wenn der Focus falsch plaziert wurde), einer der wenigen der sein Rad auch für das einsetzt für das was es gemacht wurde


----------



## Unze77 (23. August 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Viel Schlamm erfordert drastische Reinigungsmaßnahmen. Hochdruckreiniger nicht nur beim Bike



... sag mal aaaaaaahhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kr0n05 (23. August 2010)

Das schöne Fritzz XD


----------



## jan84 (23. August 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> ... sag mal aaaaaaahhhh








ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .



Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Das schöne Fritzz XD



Muss mich die Tage mal an die Wartung geben. Ne Woche lang jeden Tag mindestens einmal Hochdruckreiniger...


----------



## Noklos (23. August 2010)

Hallo 
Auch ich war letzte Woche unterwegs in Garmisch bzw. Mittenwald, also in der Umgebung. Hab natürlich so viel wie möglich aus probiert, schöne Uphills sowie schöne Abstiege Davon gibt es jede Menge...
Es ware eine schöne woche und ich komme bestimmt wieder. 

Tag 1, ein bißchen umschauen








Am nächsten Tag gings es ab ins Karwendelgebirge:








Als es dann wieder etwas sonniger wurde, entschied ich mich am nächsten Tag doch dazu, den von der BIKE als recht schwierigen Anstieg zur Wallgauer Alm, zu meistern, hat geklappt 












Dann wieder runter...




Insgesamt also eine gelungene Woche und nächstes Jahr in Begleitung meiner Bike-Kumpels...


----------



## barbarissima (24. August 2010)

*@ ~~CubeForEver~~*
Sieht ganz fein aus  Und mit dem Wetter hast du auch richtig Glück gehabt 




jan84 schrieb:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .
> 
> 
> 
> Muss mich die Tage mal an die Wartung geben. Ne Woche lang jeden Tag mindestens einmal Hochdruckreiniger...


----------



## Beorn (24. August 2010)

Moderne Zahnspültechnik!


----------



## trek 6500 (24. August 2010)

..da kriegt man alles aus der kleinsten lücke - lol-


----------



## Beorn (24. August 2010)

V.a. wenn die abrasiven Partikel, wie Sand und Schluf, durchgespült werden


----------



## Plueschbox (24. August 2010)

sry für die scheiß quali
Ist auch noch nicht fertig fehlen noch ein paar teile





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cortina (24. August 2010)

christian27884 schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> ja ist im Karwendeltal am Hochalmsattel Blick grob in Richtung Scharnitz
> 
> Wie kann man eigentlich die Bilder größer einfügenn? Wie macht ihr das?



Hi Christian,

im Kontrollzentrum --> Meine Fotos das Bild anklicken und dann unterhalb auf BBCode ein-/ausblenden klicken, diesen dann in den Beitrag kopieren.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Audix (24. August 2010)

Plueschbox schrieb:


> sry für die scheiß quali
> Ist auch noch nicht fertig fehlen noch ein paar teile



Hi Plueschbox!
Schick!
Ist das vom Albert die front/rear Kombi?
Überleg ich auch gerade drauf zu machen.
Nur die ca. 450g  mehr am Reaction....
Die halten mich noch davon ab.
Sind sie denn so gut wie ihr Ruf? 
Ich meine im Vergleich zu RaRalph und RoRon, wobei letzterer auf den hier weit verbreiteten losen Schotterabschnitten echt zu schwächeln scheint nach meinem Empfinden?!


----------



## dusi__ (24. August 2010)

also ich fahr normale alberts und bin zufrieden, die wären vllt ne option  für dich


----------



## trek 6500 (24. August 2010)

die normalen alberts rollen aber wie´n trecker ...find´ich ....


----------



## wiesi991 (24. August 2010)

bei viel schotter wär evtl der continental vapor oder wenns breiter sein soll der gravity nicht schlecht - außerdem wär falls er dir nicht taugt die fehlinvestition nicht zu groß


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. August 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> ...einer der wenigen der sein Rad auch für das einsetzt für das was es gemacht wurde


 
 Da war mir der seltene Bergdialekt symphatischer.... 
Wieder mal schöne Fotos von Euch  
Die Zahnreinigung ist besonders lustig anzusehen 

Unsereins hatte heute mal etwas besonderes vor......abseits der schon längst bekannten Strecken der Umgebung nach Neuem stöbern...
...also rechts statt links und von der Wiese....




...in den Wald...




...1x um den schönen See...




...über ein kleines Fliess, vorbei an einem ziegelfarbenen Viadukt (oben entlang die stillgelegte Eisenbahnstrecke der ehemaligen Oderbruchbahn)




....wieder zurück in den Wald und ab nach Hause....



Nette kleine Runde - wird bestimmt auch wieder mal abgefahren...allerdings könnte noch eine kleinere Verlängerung eingebaut werden....so ´ne knappe Stunde ist doch noch nicht das Optimum


----------



## italotom (24. August 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## italotom (24. August 2010)

_So will auch mal meinz zeigen. komments sind erwünscht!!! 					 				_


----------



## wiesi991 (24. August 2010)

hübsches cube - bis auf den hinterreifen, bash und das spacermonster mehr als ansehnlich  - andere pedale hätten viell auch was


----------



## italotom (24. August 2010)

bash und das spacermonster mehr als ansehnlich

was meinst Du damit? ja pedale hab ich noch kein plan das sind noch die alten vom Giant aber da ich das komplette rad selbst zusammengebaut habe habe ich mir gedacht das es noch zeit hat ;-)
Schalthebel sind übrigens auch XTR ;-) wenn dann richtig!!!


----------



## Markus i35 (24. August 2010)

Ich finde die Pedale Klasse
Wo gibst die zu kaufen?


----------



## wiesi991 (24. August 2010)

ich mein die vielen spacer unterm vorbau - ich kann zwar den sinn mehr als verstehen, allerdings is die optik nicht wirklich toll
der hosenschutz is imo auch etwas zu undezent - da wär ein kleinerer evtl schöner - sonst gefällts mir aber gut


----------



## italotom (24. August 2010)

aso ja da geb ich dir recht aber da ich 197 cm klein bin brauch ich die spacer leider da bei cube ja bei 22" schluß ist :-(


----------



## wiesi991 (24. August 2010)

oh das is natürlich blöd - is wie bei mir mit dem langen vorbau


----------



## _Dominik (24. August 2010)

Nabend,
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJsrV7ZbRBU"]YouTube- Camelride VÃ¶lklingen[/nomedia]

ist ein kleines Video von der heutigen Fahrt

Gruß
Dominik​


----------



## trek 6500 (24. August 2010)

nettes video , schöne strecke !!!!


----------



## beuze1 (24. August 2010)

*Alle Reden vom Wetter, da geh ich lieber Biken 




Schlechtes Wetter gibt,s sowieso nicht 




und von oben siehts gar nicht so schlecht aus



*
.
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2010)

_Dominik schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> YouTube- Camelride VÃ¶lklingen​
> ist ein kleines Video von der heutigen Fahrt​
> ...


 
Der ist ja fast in meiner alten Heimat


----------



## unocz (25. August 2010)

leider nicht wirklich scharf die bilder aber naja.........


----------



## barbarissima (25. August 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Der "TCM" (Trail Cleaning Man) bei der Arbeit


 
Was ich noch fragen wollte: "Kann man dich eigentlich auch mieten?"


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Was ich noch fragen wollte: "Kann man dich eigentlich auch mieten?"


 
Aber wo hat er denn seinen Kehrbesen und die Schaufel .... Achja das Schild "Kehrwoche" fehlt auch noch


----------



## fatz (25. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja das Schild "Kehrwoche" fehlt auch noch



sowas gibt's nur im laendle. in bella italia ham die sowas ned


----------



## MCTryal (25. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Was ich noch fragen wollte: "Kann man dich eigentlich auch mieten?"




Falls ja ich hätte da glatt einen Auftrag, mein Arbeitsweg sieht zur Zeit so aus.






und 800m weiter







Sorry für die Quali, irgend eine Ratte hat mir meine Spiegelreflex aus dem Büro gezockt


----------



## Noklos (25. August 2010)

Nachdem auch ich die heimischen Trails nach Garmisch Partenkrichen wieder fahren darf, haben wir gestern auch spontan ein Video gedreht.
Leider nur per Digicam, aber es müsste gehen 


@beuze: Wirklich schöne Gegend bei dir


----------



## fatz (25. August 2010)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Falls ja ich hätte da glatt einen Auftrag, mein Arbeitsweg sieht zur Zeit so aus.
> ...
> und 800m weiter



nagel doch einfach ein paar bretter drueber und schon hast n paar northshores....


----------



## rune_rne (25. August 2010)

Ich denke das Lied ist nach dem Danny Mc. leider reserviert und damit tabu für weitere Bikevids ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (25. August 2010)

*@~~CubeForEver~~*
Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass es im Ruhrgebiet so schöne Trails gibt 

*@beuze*
Du weißt schon, dass du so ein bisschen im Paradies wohnst


----------



## Noklos (25. August 2010)

@ rune_rne
Ich habe mir auch überlegt ob ich das Lied reinsetzen soll oder nicht, ich werde es aber überarbeiten und ein neues suchen, versprochen 
Ist ja auch eine etwas andere Liga


----------



## PatronTR (25. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber wo hat er denn seinen Kehrbesen und die Schaufel .... Achja das Schild "Kehrwoche" fehlt auch noch



yep und ne hausfrauen schürze  sieht bestimmt sexy aus


----------



## WRC206 (25. August 2010)

@~~CubeForEver~~ : nettes kleines Video der Halde. Ich bin für Trails auch immer da unterwegs. Aber welche waren das jetzt genau? Kann ich aus dem Video nicht erkennen...Kreuzweg?


----------



## beuze1 (25. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *
> @beuze
> Du weißt schon, dass du so ein bisschen im Paradies wohnst *


*

Ich bin ja auch im "Gasthaus Engel" geboren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am ende der Tour 


*


----------



## barbarissima (25. August 2010)

> *Ich bin ja auch im "Gasthaus Engel" geboren *


 
Das hat aber nicht wirklich abgefärbt würde ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (25. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> sowas gibt's nur im laendle. in bella italia ham die sowas ned



Im Ländle gibs zwar das Schild aber keinen der Dir den Trail putzt 

Das bin ich ja nicht ich auf dem Foto, schließlich fahr ich ja kein Specialized, das ist mein persönlicher TCM 

@Bärbel: Ich kann Dir seine Adresse geben, ein netter Kerl der nicht nur Trails putzen kann 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Stefan72 (25. August 2010)

Wenn ich das Unterforum : Zeigt her eure Cubes - Teil 1 öffne bekomme diese Meldung:

_Sicherheitswarnung:
Sie sind gerade dabei eine Adresse aufzurufen, die einen Benutzernamen enthält.
Benutzername: u52380789
Server: ricosgfx.de

Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie diese Adresse aufrufen möchten?_


Ist das bei Euch auch so?


----------



## mi2 (25. August 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Unterforum : Zeigt her eure Cubes - Teil 1 öffne bekomme diese Meldung:
> 
> _Sicherheitswarnung:
> Sie sind gerade dabei eine Adresse aufzurufen, die einen Benutzernamen enthält.
> ...



ja! und es ligt an dem bild von MCTryal. der hat es wohl auf seinen servergeladen und darum kommt diese meldung . ist nicht schlimmes (hoff ich mal )


----------



## jan84 (25. August 2010)

~~CubeForEver~~ schrieb:


> Nachdem auch ich die heimischen Trails nach Garmisch Partenkrichen wieder fahren darf, haben wir gestern auch spontan ein Video gedreht.
> Leider nur per Digicam, aber es müsste gehen
> 
> [...]
> ...



Bei dem Titel "Freeride-Trail Tour" musste ich schmunzeln. Ich würde es eher Feierabendrunde oder lockere Crosscountryrunde nennen . 
Und ja, das Lied ist für Bikevides Tabu . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MCTryal (25. August 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> ja! und es ligt an dem bild von MCTryal. der hat es wohl auf seinen servergeladen und darum kommt diese meldung . ist nicht schlimmes (hoff ich mal )



Oha..., dachte ich benutze den eigenen Server wenn ich den schon mal habe, wenn das verkehrt ist kann ich das auch ändern, das dadurch komische Meldungen entstehen ist mir neu.
Oder mach ich was falsch?

Ich schieb die Dinger einfach ins Fotoalbum...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. August 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch im "Gasthaus Engel" geboren


 Aber das Möhrenbrauglas passt dennoch nicht zum Schlossgeldbier ....

Hier mal meine "Bankverbindung" für eventuelle Spenden zum Fully....



Abholung durch mich erfolgt ab jetzt 2x die Woche & im übrigen auch ganz gut für Private Nachrichten geeignet


----------



## beuze1 (25. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Aber das Möhrenbrauglas passt dennoch nicht zum Schlossgeldbier ....



*Nach einer 40km/1700hm Tour und einer so schön gelegenen Kneipe lege ich da keinen so genauen Maßstab an..*
wichtig ist nur das es ein Schlossgold ist 



.
.


----------



## barbarissima (25. August 2010)

*Heute mal wieder die heimischen Wälder durchstreift 

*

*Kleines Päuschen am Seerosenteich 

*
*



*

*...und dann noch dem Baumgeist einen Besuch abgestattet **

*
*



*


----------



## Noklos (25. August 2010)

Mensch, ich will nicht imemr alles falsch machen... 

1. @ Jan84: Bei uns hier im Ruhrgebiet geht halt nicht mehr als du hier sehen kannst 

2. Die Musik und das Video habe ich komplett überarbeitet, mir gefällt es jetzt besser. Hoffe so wie es jetzt ist kann ich es mal zufrieden lassen  






Nur noch nebenbei: Es war mein allererstes Video was ich je gedreht habe...


----------



## regenrohr (25. August 2010)

italotom schrieb:


> aso ja da geb ich dir recht aber da ich 197 cm klein bin brauch ich die spacer leider da bei cube ja bei 22" schluß ist :-(



und warum kauft man sich dann ein Cube? 



spurhalter schrieb:


> Da war mir der seltene Bergdialekt symphatischer....



du kennst scheinbar Hans...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (25. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

unser erster Alpencross ist geschafft ! Ankunft am Lago di Como.





Schön war´s. War vielleicht höhenmetertechnisch nichts super anspruchsvolles (7000 hm auf 350 km), aber uns hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Wettertechnisch haben wir riesen Glück gehabt. Einen Tag hat es zwar sogar ein wenig geschneit  aber ansonsten trocken und am Ende 35 °C und Sonne .

Damit haben meine Frau und ich ein persönliches Ziel erreicht. Vor einem Jahr haben wir mit dem Biken angefangen , seit über einem Jahr sind wir Rauchfrei  und haben die Alpen überquert . 

Es wird nicht der letzte Alpencross gewesen sein. Der nächste Bikeurlaub ist schon in Planung. Bilder von jetzigem Alpencross werden, nachdem sondiert, folgen.





Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## barbarissima (25. August 2010)

GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. August 2010)

~~CubeForEver~~ schrieb:


> Mensch, ich will nicht imemr alles falsch machen...
> 
> Nur noch nebenbei: Es war mein allererstes Video was ich je gedreht habe...



Lass Dich nicht verrückt machen. Cooles Video und coole Trails . Ich wär froh a) Trails so surfen zu können b) das ganze auch noch so in ein Video zu verpacken.

Meine Frau und ich schauen uns immer gerne solche Videos an, die uns ein wenig anspornen Trails weiter zu üben.

Also, wir freuen uns auf weitere Videos von Dir.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. August 2010)

Dito.
Bin auf die Bilder gespannt, fängt schonmal gut an


----------



## cmg20 (25. August 2010)

So, es ist ja mittlerweile schon ein ganzes Weilchen her, als ich das letzte Mal hier Bike-Bilder eingefügt hab. Finde, es ist mal wieder an der Zeit .

nen (deine Bilder sind einfach , ich glaub ich muss mal mit dir auf Tour ) hat euch zwar schon einiges aus meiner Heimat gezeigt, aber ich präsentier euch trotzdem mal meine Tour vom Samstag im Großen Walsertal (Vorarlberg):

Start war in Raggal, Ortsteil Marul auf 975m ü. M. und weiter gings auf einem wirklich netten Asphaltsträßchen ohne Autos auf 8km...




... in Richtung Alpe Laguz




... wo dann auch erstmal Pause angesagt war:




Auf diesem Weg im Hintergrund würde es zum Formarinsee gehen. Allerdings nur mit viel Schieberei... hatten wir dann doch keine Lust .




Nach einem unglaublich harten Anstieg auf 1800m ü.M. bietet sich einem dieser Ausblick (bitte sich das zweite Bild rechts des ersten vorstellen - das nächste Mal gibts ein Panoramafoto... ): Das Clesenza-Tal mit der Roten Wand.







Weiter gehts nach Oberpartnom. Dieses Bergdörfchen hat letzten Sommer als Filmkulisse in "Der Atem des Himmels" gedient, der Film kommt am 3. September 2010 in die österreichischen Kinos. Das witzige dran: die Kirche ist aus Spanplatten gebaut und steht eigentlich sonst nicht dort . Wird auch demnächst leider wieder abgebaut.




... und zu guter Letzt haben wir auch nach einer längeren Schiebe- / Tragepassage über einen schmalen Wanderweg (für viele hier wärs wohl ein extrem geiler Trail gewesen, für mich Schisshasen und meine beiden Mitfahrer leider nur teilweise fahrbar - 100m fahren, 100m schieben, 100m fahren, etc...) die Alpe Steris erreicht. Zweite und letzte Pause. Im Hintergrund die Kehlerspitze.




In diesen Alpdörfern oben laufen die Uhren irgendwie noch ganz anders als in der "Zivilisation". Eine Woche Urlaub dort und man wäre wohl der ausgeglichenste und entspannteste Mensch der Welt. Auch wenn wahrscheinlich komplett in den Alltag integriert würde und bei der Arbeit wohl voll mitanpacken müsste.

Nach dieser Alpe gings über eine etwa 5km lange (Asphalt)Abfahrt wieder ins Tal zum Auto.

War eine hammergeile Tour, aber auch richtig anstrengend. Auf alle Fälle hat es sich gelohnt... und mir ist mal wieder bewusst geworden, in was für einer tollen Gegend ich doch wohn  .

LG Carina


----------



## cmg20 (25. August 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Alle Reden vom Wetter, da geh ich lieber Biken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beuze,
auf welchen Wegen über Dornbirn muss ich fahren, um da hin zu kommen? Und wo genau steht dieses "Gasthaus Engel"? Verrätst du mir das bitte?

Danke, 
LG Carina


----------



## Cortina (25. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Heute mal wieder die heimischen Wälder durchstreift
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Genial, was hast Du dem denn aufs Auge gedrückt 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (26. August 2010)

Isolierband


----------



## idworker (26. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Isolierband



hä, wie du nimmst rotes Isolierband mit auf Tour
wie g..l ist des denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2010)

Mac Guyver is out  .... Mac Barbarissima is the new hero


----------



## barbarissima (26. August 2010)

Ich habe immer Isolierband im Rucksack 

 Ist gut für kaputte Reißverschlüsse, gerissene Schnürsenkel und alle möglichen sonstigen Reparaturen 


Genau! I´m the new Hero


----------



## idworker (26. August 2010)

wo möglich ziert das kleine Schwarze auch noch den Inhalt deines Rucksacks.....


----------



## barbarissima (26. August 2010)

Nein, das halte ich für etwas übertrieben in den Bergen


----------



## PatronTR (26. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Nein, das halte ich für etwas übertrieben in den Bergen



wieso, so nach ner geschafften tour, dann abends in der hütte, einbisschen romantik und liebe...


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2010)

Jetzt bin ich ja gespannt wie sie da wieder heraus kommt 







aber ich habe auch immer Kabelbinder und Isolierband im Rucksack und etwas kleines schwarzes steht mir nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. August 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> ...du kennst scheinbar Hans...


 hmmm....ach Hans....ja den, kenne ich nicht 

Die Beiträge sind wieder einmal mit supi Geschichten & herrlichen Bildern gespickt.... & ja, auch das Video ist sehenswert 



PatronTR schrieb:


> wieso, so nach ner geschafften tour, dann abends in der hütte, einbisschen romantik und liebe...


Romantik - also die Nummer mit Kerzenschein, Rotwein und so....
Na hoffentlich hat Mac Barbarissima dann auch neben Isolierband noch Feuerzeug und Korkenzieher im Gepäck 
_Im Übrigen waren Idee & Umsetzung des Baumgeistes doch super + kreativ! Musste auch mal gesagt werden!_

_PS: Ich habe schwarzes Isolierband in der Satteltasche...geht das dann schon "als kleines Schwarzes" durch.....?_

_Von der alten Trasse der Oderbruchbahn ist nix geblieben - man ahnt nur noch die Streckenführung zwischen dem Gestrüpp....schade._




Blick vom Hügel am Stadtrand über die Oderwiesen nach Polen


----------



## wildkater (26. August 2010)

@Carina: geile Gegend!
@Sirrah73: schönes Hobby habt ihr euch gesucht  und Respekt für den Alp-X


----------



## barbarissima (26. August 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> wieso, so nach ner geschafften tour, dann abends in der hütte, einbisschen romantik und liebe...


 
Auch für Romantik und Liebe nach der Tour gibt es leichte und kleine Utensilien, die im Rucksack nicht viel Platz wegnehmen


----------



## barbarissima (26. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> _PS: Ich habe schwarzes Isolierband in der Satteltasche...geht das dann schon "als kleines Schwarzes" durch.....?_


 
Kommt ganz darauf an, wie geschickt du im Umgang mit dem Zeug bist 

Hier noch schnell ein romantisches Bild


----------



## idworker (26. August 2010)

was ist nun im Rucksack? außer rotes Isolierband. Scheinst ja geschickte Hände zu haben...


----------



## idworker (26. August 2010)

sorry, habs vergessen zu fragen:

Wer ist wann auf der EUROBIKE. Vllt. sieht man sich auf nen Kaffee....Denke der ein oder andere von Euch hat FB Karten.


----------



## barbarissima (26. August 2010)

*Der Rucksack einer Frau,*
*der Magen der Sau, *
*Der Inhalt einer Leberworscht,*
*das bleibt ewig unerforscht *
*  *


----------



## trek 6500 (26. August 2010)

....................kreisch ......................


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. August 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> unser erster Alpencross ist geschafft ! Ankunft am Lago di Como.
> 
> ...



Meine Hochachtung und Respekt. Ich wünsche Euch weiterhin noch viel Spaß und Durchaltevermögen.


----------



## nen (26. August 2010)

cmg20 schrieb:


> nen (deine Bilder sind einfach , ich glaub ich muss mal mit dir auf Tour ) hat euch zwar schon einiges aus meiner Heimat gezeigt, aber ich präsentier euch trotzdem mal meine Tour vom Samstag im Großen Walsertal (Vorarlberg):
> 
> Start war in Raggal, Ortsteil Marul auf 975m ü. M. und weiter gings auf einem wirklich netten Asphaltsträßchen ohne Autos auf 8km...


Endlich mal wieder was von meiner Landsfrau, tolle Tour und Bilder 
Klar nehm ich dich mal mit auf Tour 

Heute was neues: Silbertaler Winterjöchle. 






Die Kuh wollte unbedingt mit aufs Bild





Immer dem Patteriol entgegen





Blick zurück





Langer See





Tolle [email protected], ich freue mich schon sehr auf die Alpencross Bilder.



cmg20 schrieb:


> Beuze,
> auf welchen Wegen über Dornbirn muss ich fahren, um da hin zu kommen? Und wo genau steht dieses "Gasthaus Engel"?


edit:
-Wegbeschreibung auf Wunsch gelöscht-
Anfrage nach der offiziellen MTB-Route per pn.

@Bärbel: bis nach Ischgl ging unsere Runde am Sonntag nicht. Wir sind von der vorarlberger Seite auf die Bielerhöhe und dann runter nach Tirol bis kurz vor Wirl/Galtür. Dann zum Zeinisjoch und wieder runter ins Montafon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (26. August 2010)

@nen : ...hast du tune barends dran ?


----------



## nen (26. August 2010)

KCNC


----------



## beuze1 (26. August 2010)

cmg20 schrieb:


> Beuze,
> wo genau steht dieses "Gasthaus Engel"? Verrätst du mir das bitte?
> Danke,
> LG Carina



*hi Carina,
da hast Du wohl was falsch verstanden..
Ich bin im "Gasthaus Engel" geboren !!*
(Auch wenn manche daran zweifeln mögen)


*heut war ja ein Ich muß zum Biken Wetter
mein Zeil




Erst mal durch schattigen Wald




Vielleicht doch besser mit Helm




Im den kommenden Tunneln wohl eher nicht




Immer höher




Ziel in Sicht




Am Ende der Strecke




Beginnt das Nackt-Wander-Gebiet








Bilder davon erspare ich Euch












Es geht abwärts




Auf einem schnellen Wald-Trail








Da kommt so ein Gumpen zur Abkühlung grad recht








Bilder von Nacktbaden wollt Ihr ja nicht sehen..*


----------



## trek 6500 (26. August 2010)

geile tour !! das nacktwander schild is ja zum schiessen


----------



## barbarissima (26. August 2010)

*@beuze*
Hast du heute deinen schweizer Nachbarn einen Besuch abgestattet? Und die haben einen Nacktwanderweg   
Klasse Bilder


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. August 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder auf der Seite bis jetzt 
auch wenn man ein gutes Stück Fernweh bekommt 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (27. August 2010)

Wir waren heute bei bestem Wetter auch unterwegs!

Wir haben uns gedacht, wir sollten mal eine andere Gegend ausprobieren und sind in das schöne Chiemgau gefahren und "aufi" zur Kampenwand! 

Danach sind wir noch in den See gesprungen, der da im Hintergrund liegt, wer ihn errät (sehr schwer ), darf auch mal reinsprigen wenn er mal dort ist.....
















Ach ja, man beachte mein neues Lieblingstrikot......

Wer das noch errät, dem geb ich da mal eine aus! Prost!!


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2010)

Nacktwandern


----------



## Ostwandlager (27. August 2010)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (27. August 2010)

guten morgen Ostwandlager


----------



## Ostwandlager (27. August 2010)

moin moin


----------



## fatz (27. August 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Wir waren heute bei bestem Wetter auch unterwegs!
> ...
> Wer das noch errät, dem geb ich da mal eine aus! Prost!!


was? das trikot oder dass du auf der kampenwand warst und n bissl auf der 
wiesn hinter der steinlingalm rumgedaddelst bist und hinterher noch im chiemsee
geplanscht bist?

edit: weisst wenigestens wie der felsklapfn auf den beiden letzten bildern heisst?
(nein, guido nicht *stein)


----------



## dusi__ (27. August 2010)

hauptsache die hose passt zum trikot, hat er bestimmt mit barbarissima zusammen gekauft   

@ fotos von allen:   geil! hab richtig fernweh bei solch super fotos


----------



## barbarissima (27. August 2010)

Dickes Lob an die Bilderposter  Die schönen Bergbilder machen sooo sehnsüchtig


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (27. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> was? das trikot oder dass du auf der kampenwand warst und n bissl auf der
> wiesn hinter der steinlingalm rumgedaddelst bist und hinterher noch im chiemsee
> geplanscht bist?
> 
> ...




Natürlich sollst das Trikot erraten, ist ja eigentlich auch nicht schwer, wenn man weiß wo ich her komme....und was gibts da für königliches  

Na ja wir sind nicht nur hinter der Wis´n von der Alm a bissal "rumgedaddelt", sondern auch den ganzen Weg hoch gefahren! Jawoll! 

Der Felsklapfn (wos is´n des überhaupt) im Hintergrund sollte der Sulten sein, stimmt´s?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (27. August 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Natürlich sollst das Trikot erraten, ist ja eigentlich auch nicht schwer, wenn man weiß wo ich her komme....und was gibts da für königliches


irgendwas mit brauhaus tegernsee vermutlich...



> Na ja wir sind nicht nur hinter der Wis´n von der Alm a bissal "rumgedaddelt", sondern auch den ganzen Weg hoch gefahren! Jawoll!


davon geh ich mal aus. seilbahnfahren mitm radl ist da nicht.



> Der Felsklapfn (wos is´n des überhaupt)


klapfn = bayrischer klettererausdruck fuer kleineren fels(gipfel).



> im Hintergrund sollte der Sulten sein, stimmt´s?


nein. der sulten ist der grasmuggel links davon. siehe bogls bilder in der 
action gallery von vor ein paar tagen. 
na komm! so schwer ist das dann auch nicht.

wo seit's n eigentlich runter? sag jetzt blos ned ueber die strassn.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (27. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> wo seit's n eigentlich runter? sag jetzt blos ned ueber die strassn.



Anfangs schon, aber ich bin dann mal rechts in den Pferdeweg?? reingefahren, aber leider kommt man da ganz schön weit unten wieder raus, ich wollt eigentlich dann noch hinter der Gorialm die Piste? runter, aber leider war ich dann schon ein wenig zu tief.....

Da du da ja anscheinend ein Kenner bist, verrat mir doch mal ein paar nette Trails von da oben....

Und den Klapfn kenn i einfach ned.....


----------



## fatz (27. August 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Anfangs schon, aber ich bin dann mal rechts in den Pferdeweg??


reitweg. aber der geht beim runterfahren links rein.


> reingefahren, aber leider kommt man da ganz schön weit unten wieder raus, ich wollt eigentlich dann noch hinter der Gorialm die Piste? runter, aber leider war ich dann schon ein wenig zu tief.....
> 
> Da du da ja anscheinend ein Kenner bist, verrat mir doch mal ein paar nette Trails von da oben....


hab ich jetzt nicht kapiert wo du runter wolltest. aber ich glaub das machen wir
lieber  per pn. hast n gps-track von der geplanten route?


> Und den Klapfn kenn i einfach ned.....


gedererwand.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Kommt ganz darauf an, wie geschickt du im Umgang mit dem Zeug bist


o.k.- dann gilt es eben nicht als kleines Schwarzes  


beuze1 schrieb:


> Ziel in Sicht


Das ist doch die "Schlossgold-Quelle", oder? 


barbarissima schrieb:


> Dickes Lob an die Bilderposter  Die schönen Bergbilder machen sooo sehnsüchtig


Jaaaa. Leider haben wir nicht dieses Panorama - hoffe aber trotzdem sind auch ab und wann mal ein paar "Flachland" Aufnahmen willkommen...
Holt Alle die nicht im "Biker-Paradies" wohnen evtl. wieder auf den Boden der heimischen Tatsachen zurück 
Da bei uns die Trails knapp sind - greifen offensichtlich bereits einige Anwohner zur Selbsthilfe 



Langsam schon mal nach den "Weihnachtskarpfen" sehen - die Teiche werden ja bald wieder trocken gelegt.....



Auf den Spuren von Huckleberry Finn...






Schöne Tour heute trotz leichtem Regen - aber noch (17°-20°) macht es ja trotzdem Spaß! Und wie könnte man einen freien Vormittag besser verbringen....als auf dem Bike  Auch ohne Berge.  Bis denn dann....


----------



## barbarissima (27. August 2010)

*@spurhalter*
Klaro sind Flachlandaufnahmen auch willkommen. Das "gestreifte" Feld auf dem ersten Bild sieht für meinen Geschmack spitzenmäßig aus


----------



## chickgo (27. August 2010)

Zell am See...Ach war des schüa...


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

was für geile Bilder. Echt der Hammer ! 

Bei mir ist zur Zeit nix mit Biken. Ich war gestern und heute mit meiner Frau zusammen komplett mit den Aufbauarbeiten für Idstein24 beschäfftigt. Wird glaube ich (hoffe es doch auch) ne echt coole Veranstaltung. Geile Strecke , wenn auch an einigen Stellen recht kniffelig. Wer Lust und Laune hat und in der Nähe von Idstein ist, einfach mal Morgen oder am Sonntag vorbeischauen. 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## trek 6500 (28. August 2010)

wir werden - je nach wetter - mit oder ohne bikes vorbeigucken .... leider hat das ja mit dem ladies team nicht geklappt ...


----------



## Markus i35 (28. August 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> was für geile Bilder. Echt der Hammer !
> 
> ...



Sehr verlockende Einladung,
aber der 12.Rheingauer Radmarathon ruft.
Leider überschneiden sich beide Veranstaltungen.


----------



## dirkbalzer (28. August 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Kurzurlaub 

Da soll doch noch mal einer sagen in so einen Smart passt nichts rein ;O






Vor der Tour





Die alte Kaserne





Im Odenwald




















Um das Weibchen bei Laune zu halten...

























Das sieht von hier so harmlos aus ...










Die alte Sternwarte





hmm ... Sachen gibts ...




















Geschafft 










Letzer Tag: Waschanlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiccoli (28. August 2010)

Ganz bei mir in der Nähe 30 km 

Cube Bikes


----------



## icube (28. August 2010)

das weiß/blau ist echt schön mal was anderes 

__________________
Verkaufe FOX Talas 140mm 2009 weiß mit QR15 !!


----------



## trek 6500 (28. August 2010)

hallo, würf´ler !!! suche dringend einen 2008er 16 zoll rahmen cube sting in laser green !!!!! hat jemand einen zu verkaufen , bitte dringend pn !!!!! techn . optisch einwandfrei . reelle preisvorstellung .. danke , greez , k.     EILT !!!!


----------



## floggel (28. August 2010)

Hiermit belege ich die artgerechte Haltung meines Würfels:


----------



## Beorn (28. August 2010)

Servus Floggel, wie ist denn die Innenbreite Deiner Felgen?


----------



## floggel (28. August 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Servus Floggel, wie ist denn die Innenbreite Deiner Felgen?


Ehrlich gesagt: Keine Ahnung. Die Felge ist, was standardmäßig an dem Hobel verbaut ist ("RFR ZX24").


----------



## Vincy (28. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> hallo, würf´ler !!! suche dringend einen 2008er 16 zoll rahmen cube sting in laser green !!!!! hat jemand einen zu verkaufen , bitte dringend pn !!!!! techn . optisch einwandfrei . reelle preisvorstellung .. danke , greez , k. EILT !!!!


 

So eins


----------



## Vincy (28. August 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Servus Floggel, wie ist denn die Innenbreite Deiner Felgen?


 
Alexrims ZX24 559x19


----------



## Beorn (28. August 2010)

Vielen Dank Vincy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (28. August 2010)

@vincy : JA !!!!!


----------



## Phoenix121078 (29. August 2010)

Hier ein paar Bilder die meine Artgenrechte Haltung meines Würfels belegen  

Leider alle Fotos nur mit Handy Kamera. Das Wetter war alles andere wie schön, nur wie heißt es so schön es gibt nicht das falsche Wetter,sondern nur die falsche Kleidung. 524 HM sind ja auch nicht die Welt... Tour war 2:17 Stunden mit 21 km.

























​


----------



## bibo0207 (29. August 2010)

@Phoenix121078
hast du dein sks vorn falschrum dran?


----------



## beuze1 (29. August 2010)

bibo0207 schrieb:


> hast du dein sks vorn falschrum dran?



stimmt


----------



## PatronTR (29. August 2010)

wer hat noch so leuchtende speichen?


----------



## unocz (29. August 2010)

ich nicht. wozu auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cinema-DD (29. August 2010)

Soo hier mal unser neuzugang  nur die Bremsen gefallen mir nicht. Habe noch ein paar Magura Felgenbremsen da, naja ist so ne Idee


----------



## L+M (29. August 2010)

dirkbalzer schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Kurzurlaub
> 
> Da soll doch noch mal einer sagen in so einen Smart passt nichts rein ;O
> 
> ...



Oh, da war jemand in meiner Heimat!

Wenn ich aber an Hand der beiden Bilder richtig kombiniere habt ihr den Limes weggelassen! Da ist euch ein schöner Singletrail entgangen!


----------



## trek 6500 (29. August 2010)

spuri hat noch solche leucht dinger LOL ....


----------



## Mithras (29. August 2010)

Zwar normale Speichen, nach 2 Touren an diesem WE mit teils etwas aufgeweichten Böden mal wieder Putz und Waschstunde ... 

Vorher:










Nachher


----------



## trek 6500 (29. August 2010)

der weisse rizer gefällt mir gar nicht dran ...


----------



## regenrohr (29. August 2010)

Heute auch mal wieder bisschen geradelt, 39km, 670hm (Saarland ist halt flach), angenehme 12°C und leichter Regen, war nur froh über ein zusätzliches, trockenes T-Shirt 

Bei einem unfreiwilligen Halt (Regen war dann doch etwas zu stark)





und noch eine nette Abfahrt entdeckt, hat doch einen Vorteil ohne Karte und Navigation zu fahren...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> spuri hat noch solche leucht dinger LOL ....


Grins.
Aber die leuchten gar nicht, die "reflektieren" doch nur! 
Sehen auch am AMS schick aus ;-) - na s´iss ja auch ein mattschwarzes .....
Sind am Tage einfach unauffälliger als die "gelben Plastis" - ganz ohne ist hier mit der Zeit doch zu teuer 
Könnte daran liegen?!
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/244065/

Wir erinnern uns:







Nun aber noch was von Heute. Hatte mir eigentlich das Ziel gesetzt, den Regenbogen zu fangen. Aber
irgendwie war der immer wieder mal woanders, oder sogar ganz verschwunden..... :-(
Also Ziel verfehlt .... dennoch Spaß gehabt in / zwischen den Schauern.......hier im Umland.


----------



## Mithras (29. August 2010)

Das deutsche Dienstrad .. vorschriftsmäßig mit Dynamo-Beleuchtung  .. das polnische .. eher das Sportlichere


----------



## linkespurfahrer (29. August 2010)

bibo0207 schrieb:


> @Phoenix121078
> hast du dein sks vorn falschrum dran?



Wenn ich mich nicht irre, haben wir ihn schon vor vier Wochen darauf aufmerksam gemacht...

Gestern konnte ich das Zeitfenster zwischen zwei Regengüssen gut nutzen und habe mich auf eine schöne Tour durch den Spreewald begeben.

Eigentlich hätte ich gar nicht oft genug anhalten können, aber ich habe nur eines:





Und danach habe ich mich in Verbindung mit einem Kettenwechsel an einen etwas größeren Service beigemacht:

Achse DT370 Nabe + linkes Lager (Nach gut 15000km)




Vorm Saubermachen




Linkes und rechtes Lager (alt gegen neu)




Damit schlage ich die Lager ein:




Nach Entfernen des Segerings, das alte Lager aus dem Rotor geschlagen:




und das neue eingeschlagen:




Hinterrad fertig und dann:





Keine Sorge, ist ein alter Bolzen, aber sehr hilfreich...

Tja, nach etwa 6000km beim Hauptschwingenlager (Bild oben, waren schwergängig geworden), Horst-Link (schwergängig), den Lagern zwischen Sitzstrebe und Umlenkschwinge (Klacken) war ein Wechsel nötig. Wo ich schon dabei war, habe ich auch gleich noch die Lager von der Umlenkschwinge ebenso gegen welche von SKF getauscht (im Übrigen da, wo es möglich war). Die Verschlussringwerkzeuge für die Kassetten sind auch prima als Gegenhalt zum Rausziehen der Lager aus dem Rahmen geeignet. *
Serienmäßig waren Lager von YES im Rahmen verbaut. Keine Ahnung, was das für ne Marke ist. Nur ein Fernost- Hersteller kann sich wohl so nennen.
Cube sollte lieber auf vernünftige Lager setzen. Kostet vielleicht 30 mehr, aber da CUBE einen Ruf zu verlieren hat...

Bei der heutige Regentour lief es nicht ganz so, hab Muskelkater vom gestrigen Arbeiten..

BTW: Monat August: 1004 km, ca. 3000Hm, 36,5 Stunden, Gesamt 14979km / 5974km Rahmen.

*Ich glaube, ich sollte mal eine Anleitung im AMS 125 Thread posten..

Ich wünsche euch gute Fahrt. 

Viele Grüße von Stefan

P.S.: Wer Fragenn zum Wechsel von Lagern hat, darf sich gerne bei mir per PN melden..


----------



## regenrohr (29. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Sind am Tage einfach unauffälliger als die "gelben Plastis" - ganz ohne ist hier mit der Zeit doch zu teuer



Wer anhält ist selber Schuld! Man müsste doch als normalgebildeter Mensch selbst einsehen, dass die meisten Mountainbikes nun einmal Sportgeräte sind und alles andere als STVO tauglich sind (da hilft weder eine Batterielampe noch irgendwelche fragwürdigen Reflektoren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phoenix121078 (29. August 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> und noch eine nette Abfahrt entdeckt, hat doch einen Vorteil ohne Karte und Navigation zu fahren...



Da muss ich widersprechen, mit GPS könntest Du jetzt mit uns die Strecke teilen, wenn jemand mit Karte oder GPS fährt, heißt es ja nicht, das man nur stur danach fährt.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. August 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Wer anhält ist selber Schuld! Man müsste doch als normalgebildeter Mensch selbst einsehen, dass die meisten Mountainbikes nun einmal Sportgeräte sind und alles andere als STVO tauglich sind (da hilft weder eine Batterielampe noch irgendwelche fragwürdigen Reflektoren).


Was wenn man schon angehalten hat.....und dann von hinten angemacht wird? Aber meistens sind die "Sportfreunde" ganz nett.
Nur bei ständiger "Uneinsicht" zahlt man halt irgendwann....und glaube mir - die wenigsten fahren denen einfach so weg...
Und wenn, kommt sicher die frische Verstärkung.....
http://www.yopi.de/image/prod_pics/3830/e/3830478.jpg
Ja, MTB ist Sport. Ja, die STVO gehört in diesem Punkt überarbeitet (ich glaube soll sogar bald kommen).

Aber die Rechtssicherheit ist das eine - Sicherheit für mich das Andere.
Und wenn Du nachts um 02.00 Uhr oder 04.00 Uhr nach der Arbeit durch die Straßen der Stadt nach Hause fährst, bist Du über Reflektoren und funktionierende Beleuchtung nicht unbedingt unfroh. 
Wohl dem - der nur als Sport/Hobby im Hellen & abseits der "kontrollierten" Zone untgerwegs sein kann.....oder ein Zweitbike nur für´s Gelände/Grobe (bin am überlegen) hat.
Außerdem sehen die Dinger so schlecht eben nicht aus  Über Geschmack......


----------



## barbarissima (29. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Nun aber noch was von Heute. Hatte mir eigentlich das Ziel gesetzt, den Regenbogen zu fangen. Aber
> irgendwie war der immer wieder mal woanders, oder sogar ganz verschwunden..... :-(
> Also Ziel verfehlt .... dennoch Spaß gehabt in / zwischen den Schauern.......hier im Umland.


 
Hättest du dich nur ein bisschen mehr angestrengt  Jeder weiß doch, dass am Ende des Regenbogens ein Topf voll Gold steht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Jeder weiß doch, dass am Ende des Regenbogens ein Topf voll Gold steht


Ja - aber an welchem Ende ist doch immer wieder die Frage 
Ich strenge mich wohl dann demnächst noch mehr an.... und wenn ich den Topf finde...ist aber auch alles Meins.


----------



## Milan0 (29. August 2010)

ich habe auch solche Reflektoren an den Speichen. Aber nur 4 Stück pro Rad.

Ist Nachts auf der Straße einfach besser.


----------



## Markus i35 (29. August 2010)

bibo0207 schrieb:


> @Phoenix121078
> hast du dein sks vorn falschrum dran?



Nicht nur nicht.
Der Federweg hinten ist abzl. SAG ca. zur hälfte ausgenutzt.


----------



## mi2 (29. August 2010)

so hab mir mal nen neuen lenker und vorbau gegönnt.

vorher 





und nachher





positive Kommentare erwünscht


----------



## fatz (29. August 2010)

ein paar bilder von der tour heute

inntal, frisch gewaschen:




links im bild uebrigens mal wieder ein stein, der spitzstein.

kuehe beim gewaschen werden:





chiemgau ganz frisch gewaschen:


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. August 2010)

Hallo,

ach ... wieder richtig gute Bilder. Irgendwie komme ich gerade nicht mehr zum fahren. Das Idstein24 hat meine Frau und mich ziemlich auf Trapp gehalten. Morgen ... äh ... heute noch Zelt abbauen, dann sind auch 5 Tage Knochenarbeit rum. Gelohnt hat es sich aber. 

Wer Lust hat, kann mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481141 reinschauen.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (30. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> links im bild uebrigens mal wieder ein stein, der spitzstein.



Hab Dir auch ein paar Steine vom Lago mitgebracht:

Ausgesetzte Steine




Flowige aber nasse Steine




Der TCM in Action auf sehr steilen Steinen




Ein Klassiker




Scheee wars




@mi2 Weiß steht Deinem Stereo besser 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## NobbyNico (30. August 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> positive Kommentare erwünscht


 
Der weiße Lenker sieht besser aus. 
Was für einer ist das genau?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. August 2010)

Mal wieder eine tolle Woche in Saalbach verbracht.


















Würfel Waschanlage






Es war wieder eine Traumhafte Urlaubswoche bei bestem Wetter.
Grüsse aus dem Ruhrpott


----------



## mi2 (30. August 2010)

NobbyNico schrieb:


> Der weiße Lenker sieht besser aus.
> Was für einer ist das genau?



vorbau und lenker sind Truvativ Stylo Worldcup. heute is auch die p6 in weiss gekommen


----------



## Berliner89 (30. August 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> wer anhält ist selber schuld! Man müsste doch als normalgebildeter mensch selbst einsehen, dass die meisten mountainbikes nun einmal sportgeräte sind und alles andere als stvo tauglich sind (da hilft weder eine batterielampe noch irgendwelche fragwürdigen reflektoren).




wort !


----------



## barbarissima (30. August 2010)

*@mi2*
Die weißen Parts passen prima zum Bike  Was hat denn der Lenker für eine Klemmung?


*@wurzelhoppser*
Richtig schöne Bilder mit hohem Neidpotential


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (30. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@mi2*
> Die weißen Parts passen prima zum Bike  Was hat denn der Lenker für eine Klemmung?



31,8

hier noich nen mondbild vom letzten nightride


----------



## barbarissima (30. August 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> 31,8


 
Mist  Es gibt kaum mehr Lenker mit 25,4mm Klemmung  Dabei habe ich mir letztes Jahr erst den teuren Syntace Force 99 geleistet. Jetzt bräuchte ich einen leichten Lenker, der breiter als 640mm ist und stoße auf eine erschreckend kleine Auswahl


----------



## linusb (30. August 2010)

@bÃ¤rbel: Wie wÃ¤r's damit: Syntace Vector Lowrider 7075
Daten:
Gewicht: 268 g (700 mm)   
Breite: 700mm, kÃ¼rzbar bis 580mm    
Rise (KlemmenhÃ¶he Mitte/Mitte) 13 mm   
Klemm-Ã 25.4 mm   
KrÃ¶pfung 12Â° 16Â°  
.... zum Bsp. bei bike-components fÃ¼r â¬64,95


----------



## LAforce (30. August 2010)

hmm soweit ich weiß soll man im Force 99 keine Lenker breiter als 610mm fahren ...


----------



## NobbyNico (30. August 2010)

@mi2
Der Truvativ Stylo Worldcup in Weiß ist leider so kurz. 


@Barbarissima
Vector Lowrider Carbon sollte doch ganz gut passen.

Edit: LAforce hat Recht: "_Empfohlene Lenkerbreite: 610 mm"_


----------



## barbarissima (30. August 2010)

Was passiert denn, wenn man einen breiteren Lenker hat? Mein jetziger ist 640mm. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen, dass der durchbricht? 

*@linusb*
Den Vector Lowrider habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Ist der Einzige, der von der Klemmung, der Breite und von der Geometrie passt 

*@NobbyNico*
Der Lowrider Carbon ist nur 2cm breiter. Das ist mir zum Ausprobieren der richtigen Breite ein bisschen wenig. Und Alu kann man bestimmt auch besser absägen


----------



## LAforce (30. August 2010)

ich gehe davon aus, dass es hier um die Stabilität geht, die von Syntace somit nur bis 610mm garantiert wird. Da der Force 99 schon ne "Leichtbaukomponente" ist, könnte die Bruchgefahr bei zunehmender Lenkerbreite größer werden.


----------



## barbarissima (30. August 2010)

Ist schon witzig, einerseits ist der Vorbau bombenstabil und Downhill getestet und andererseits besteht ab 620mm Bruchgefahr  Habe gerade mal versucht bei Syntace telefonisch nachzufragen, aber da sind alle Techniker auf der Eurobike  Na ja, dann warte ich noch eine Woche und fahre bis dahin gaaaanz vorsichtig


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2010)

Ich würde mir bei Syntace keine Sorgen machen ..... schau mal hier


----------



## Cortina (30. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ist schon witzig, einerseits ist der Vorbau bombenstabil und Downhill getestet und andererseits besteht ab 620mm Bruchgefahr  Habe gerade mal versucht bei Syntace telefonisch nachzufragen, aber da sind alle Techniker auf der Eurobike  Na ja, dann warte ich noch eine Woche und fahre bis dahin gaaaanz vorsichtig



Hallo Bärbel,

hatte das gleiche Problem letztes Jahr am AMS Pro. Auf Anfrage hin bei Syntace besteht keine Bruchgefahr sondern es ist eher eine Frage der Steifigkeit. Wenn Du also wie ein Ochse...sorry...ein Rind am Lenker reisst kann dieser sich leicht verwinden. Brechen wird da mit Sicherheit nichts.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crush-er (30. August 2010)

@bärbel  Den Easton Monkey Lite SL gibts auch mit einer 25,4er Klemmung. Zugegeben, er ist nicht gerade preiswert, aber schööööön leicht.


----------



## Fabs1991 (30. August 2010)

Guten Tag Cube User!
Ich bin neu hier als "motivierter Anfänger"

mein Cube Analog (jeder fängt mal klein an!)


----------



## fatz (30. August 2010)

@bärbel:
syntace listet lenker mit 700mm breite als technisch machbar in der kompatibilitaetsliste:
http://www.syntace.de/download/pdf/Kompatibilitaetsliste_ver-08.pdf
an deiner stelle wuerd ich mir da keinen kopf machen, ausser du bist deutlich groeber gebaut als es deine
fotos vermuten lassen und laesst es richtig krachen.


----------



## regenrohr (30. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Was wenn man schon angehalten hat.....und dann von hinten angemacht wird? Aber meistens sind die "Sportfreunde" ganz nett.
> Nur bei ständiger "Uneinsicht" zahlt man halt irgendwann....und glaube mir - die wenigsten fahren denen einfach so weg...
> Und wenn, kommt sicher die frische Verstärkung.....
> http://www.yopi.de/image/prod_pics/3830/e/3830478.jpg
> ...



Ich kann nur von den Erfahrungen mit unseren Dorfsheriffs reden und diese Pommespanzer sind sowieso strikt gegen jede Form des Sports, ergo wird man schon für das Kleinste dumm angemacht und soll zahlen und weg fahren ist gar kein Problem, wenn ich das nahezu problemlos mit grobstolligen Reifen schaffe, sollte das jedem anderen auch möglich sein, solange man sein Terrain kennt. Wer auf der Hauptstraße bleibt, dem geschieht es sowieso Recht...

Fahre zwar nur gelegentlich nachts und das meist nicht sehr weit (Arbeitsstelle sind knappe 6km) und dann mit der Tesla am Helm. Ich für meinen Teil sehe mit der genug, werde auch gesehen (meist zum Ärgernis der Autofahrer und das ohne Reflektoren), aber das Ding hat keine Straßenzulassung und ein Dynamo mit einem kleinen Lämpchen mit dem ich den Weg bestenfalls nur erahnen kann, kommt mir nicht ans Rad!

so aber genug geschrieben, Bilder:




(eine der letzten Ausfahrten mit der alten Gabel)


----------



## barbarissima (30. August 2010)

*@crush-er*
Für das Gewicht hätte ich gerne den Preis bezahlt  Aber der Easton ist zu schmal 

Also wenn es nur um die Steifigkeit und nicht um Bruchgefahr geht, dann muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Habe Muskeln wie ein Spatz Krampfadern und bin von eher schmächtiger Statur  Dem Lenker droht keine Gefahr  
Und vielen Dank für die Kompatibilitätsliste  Damit ist ja alles in Butter


----------



## Fabs1991 (30. August 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen!
Ich habe ne Frage zum Thema Felgenwechsel. (Ja ich bin Anfänger)

Ich habe ein 2010er Cube Analog mit RFR ZX24 Felgen und den Reifen Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.1 (26x2.25). (jeder fängt mal klein an  )

Ich möchte mir jetzt jedoch die Reifen Ardent von Maxxis mit der  breiteren Größe 2.4 zulegen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich denke mal  ich kann die nicht auf meine jetztigen Felgen montieren, oder?! Daher  möchte ich mir passende Felgen zulegen. Hat jemand Tipps für mich welche  Felgen mit welcher Größe einigermaßen Vernünftig sind?

Bitte um Antwort
Vielen vielen Dank im Vorraus!
MfG Fabs


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2010)

Maxxi Reifen bauen i.d.r schmaler als Schwalbe.... Also mach dir die Reifen drauf und probier es aus  Weder Reifen noch Felgen geschieht ein Leid . Ja ok, volles Potential kann man nur nutzen wenn man die Felge passend zum Reifen hat, aber für (klein) Anfänger ist das wohl kein Problem. 
Gefallen dir die breiten Schlappen von Maxxis und deine Oberschenkel sind kräftig genug kannst du dir ein paar neue Felgen (LRS) unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen 



Fabs1991 schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen!
> Ich habe ne Frage zum Thema Felgenwechsel. (Ja ich bin Anfänger)
> 
> Ich habe ein 2010er Cube Analog mit RFR ZX24 Felgen und den Reifen Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.1 (26x2.25). (jeder fängt mal klein an  )
> ...


----------



## beuze1 (30. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ist schon witzig, da sind alle auf der Eurobike



*was willst bei dem Wetter auch sonst machen..*


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2010)

Beuze Reisen finde ich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. August 2010)

*@Fabs1991*
Und wenn du alles gemacht hast, was mzaskar geschrieben hat  dann kÃ¶nntest du dir mal die VELTEC V-TWO anschauen. Die sind bis 2,5" Reifenbreite zugelassen, haben im Test (BIKE 3.2010) sehr gut abgeschnitten, wiegen zusammen 1937g und kosten gerade mal 299â¬  Es geht natÃ¼rlich auch teurer  Meine American Classic wiegen um die 1600g, sind bis 2,4" zugelassen und kosten 600â¬


----------



## Sgt.Green (30. August 2010)

Nur schlecht das in ein Analog wohl keine 2.5er Schlappen reinpassen egal welchen LRS er hat... Nur mal so nebenbei


----------



## Fabs1991 (30. August 2010)

Vielen Dank an *barbarissima und mzaskar* für die schnelle Antwort!_ 
Sind ja nur 2.4er Schlappen 
lg Fabs
_


----------



## barbarissima (30. August 2010)

*@ Beuze Reisen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Wenn ich die Kohle für meine Afrikareise zusammen habe, darf ich mich dann vertrauensvoll an dich wenden


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. August 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von den Erfahrungen mit unseren Dorfsheriffs reden und diese Pommespanzer sind sowieso strikt gegen jede Form des Sports, ergo wird man schon für das Kleinste dumm angemacht und soll zahlen und weg fahren ist gar kein Problem


 Ja, da sind unsere wohl eher wirklich sportlich veranlagt/begabt!

Und "Beuze-Reisen" buchen - stelle ich mir schon eher so vor ;-)


----------



## barbarissima (30. August 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Nur schlecht das in ein Analog wohl keine 2.5er Schlappen reinpassen egal welchen LRS er hat... Nur mal so nebenbei


 
Das sagst du jetzt, wo ich extra den Laufrädertest rausgekramt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. August 2010)

*Und zwischendurch mal wieder ein Bild *


----------



## wiesi991 (30. August 2010)

Fabs1991 schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen!
> Ich habe ne Frage zum Thema Felgenwechsel. (Ja ich bin Anfänger)
> 
> Ich habe ein 2010er Cube Analog mit RFR ZX24 Felgen und den Reifen Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.1 (26x2.25). (jeder fängt mal klein an  )
> ...



wegen der reifenbreite von maxxis:
http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/Maxxis-Ardent-26x2.40.html

am besten erstmal checken obs der hinterbau auch wirklich verträgt


----------



## Fabs1991 (30. August 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> wegen der reifenbreite von maxxis:
> http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/Maxxis-Ardent-26x2.40.html
> 
> am besten erstmal checken obs der hinterbau auch wirklich verträgt



Dankeschön


----------



## runningriot (30. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe meinen neuen Würfel mal den Wald um die Ecke gezeigt. Erst wollte ich ein AMS Comp 100 aber der freundliche Händler überredete mich zu einer Probefahrt und da war es um mich geschehen.


----------



## wiesi991 (30. August 2010)

gute entscheidung! - potential nach oben schadet nie


----------



## Stefan72 (30. August 2010)

Es gab im August auch schöne Tage


----------



## beuze1 (30. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und "Beuze-Reisen" buchen - stelle ich mir schon eher so vor ;-)




*Nicht nur für junge Frauen 
ich hab auch ein Kinder-Programm *


----------



## fatz (30. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und vielen Dank für die Kompatibilitätsliste  Damit ist ja alles in Butter


die haettest innerhalb von 5 minuten auch selber finden koennen. hab auch nur bei syntace nachgesehen....

@fabs
schau auch mal, wo der umwerfer sitzt. beim meinem alten maxx ht striff der bei einem
2.25er albert (der ohne fat) schon an den stollen, wenn er auf dem kleinen blatt stand.
so aus dem bauch raus wuerd ich sagen er passt hinten nicht rein.

du weisst, dass der ardent schon ein ganz nett grobes teil ist und mit entsprechend 
rollwiderstand gut leistung saugt? ich denk der liegt noch jenseits des fetten alberts.
zumindest behauptet das ein kollege von mir, mit dem ich oft trails fahre und der weiss
was er sagt. grip scheint er aber recht guten zu haben.

alles in allem wuerd ich sagen eine nummer zu grob fuer ein normales ht. aber das 
musst selber wissen.


----------



## runningriot (30. August 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> gute entscheidung! - potential nach oben schadet nie



jupp so habe ich mir das etwas mehr an Geld auch schöngeredet, abpropro schön....was sagte die bessere Hälfte......:kotz:unglaublich.


----------



## barbarissima (30. August 2010)

runningriot schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe meinen neuen Würfel mal den Wald um die Ecke gezeigt. Erst wollte ich ein AMS Comp 100 aber der freundliche Händler überredete mich zu einer Probefahrt und da war es um mich geschehen.


 
Das war eine sehr gute Entscheidung  Schönes AMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabs1991 (30. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> die haettest innerhalb von 5 minuten auch selber finden koennen. hab auch nur bei syntace nachgesehen....
> 
> @fabs
> schau auch mal, wo der umwerfer sitzt. beim meinem alten maxx ht striff der bei einem
> ...



danke für deine meinung. ich brauch einfach nur mehr grip denn mit dem smarten sam rutsch ich in kurven schnell weg... obs jetzt n 2.4er ist oder n 2.25er... das ist egal hauptsache mehr grip.


----------



## barbarissima (30. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> die haettest innerhalb von 5 minuten auch selber finden koennen. hab auch nur bei syntace nachgesehen....


 
Wenn ich geahnt hätte, dass so ne schlaue Liste existiert


----------



## fatz (30. August 2010)

hab's ja auch ned gwusst. nur wenn die von syntace sowas einschraenken steht's auch auf der 
homepage und nicht nur im kleingedruckem vom beipackzettel.


----------



## fatz (30. August 2010)

Fabs1991 schrieb:


> danke für deine meinung. ich brauch einfach nur mehr grip denn mit dem smarten sam rutsch ich in kurven schnell weg... obs jetzt n 2.4er ist oder n 2.25er... das ist egal hauptsache mehr grip.



ich denk fuer vorn waer der ardent evtl. ok, wenn er bei dir reinpasst. hinten wuerd ich ihn 
nicht mal am stereo fahren. wenn mein muddy mary vorn runter ist (bis zum herbst haelt 
er noch) kommt mal der ardent rein. sollt n bissl besser laufen. hinten werd ich beim fa 
bleiben. ich bin aber oft auf ziemlich groben und schwierigen trails in den alpen unterwegs, 
die sicher ein grossteil der leute hier nicht fahren wuerden. nur so zur orientierung.

an deiner stelle wued ich mir den 2.25er albert aufziehen. ist auch n bissl billiger und den
unterschied faehrst du mit dem ht vermutlich nicht raus und der 2.25er passt auch 
besser auf deine felgen. den hauptunterschied merkst du erst mit passendem luftdruck.
da kippt der fette schlappen aber schon von deiner schmalen felge.grip hat der albert
auch schon um groessenordnungen mehr als der sam.


edit: bevor noch einer motzt noch ein bild von gestern:
seitenalmtrail (ebenfalls frisch gewaschen), von der gleichnamigen alm aus fotografiert


----------



## Hemme (30. August 2010)

Wollte euch noch ein paar Stereo-Bilder ausm Urlaub zeigen:





Vom Würzjoch zum Göma-Pass





WW441 nach Andraz





Nach Alleghe





In der Civetta





Nochmal Civetta





Mte. Totoga





Mte. Grappa





Val Piave

Den ganzen Bericht des 'Giro della Dolomiti 2010' und mehr Fotos findet ihr auf www.noBrakes.de.


----------



## mi2 (30. August 2010)

NobbyNico schrieb:


> @mi2
> Der Truvativ Stylo Worldcup in Weiß ist leider so kurz.




das gute stück hat 680 mm. ich find das recht breit. ich will ja kein bus fahren 


hier noch ein bild von nightride. links mein geliebtes stereo und rechts das Genius 20 von meinem m8t. beleuchtet wird das ganze bild von meiner DX lampe


----------



## NobbyNico (31. August 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> das gute stück hat 680 mm. ich find das recht breit. ich will ja kein bus fahren
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/728405


 
Dann muss ich noch mal schauen. Google hat auf die Schnelle nur max 600mm ausgespuckt.


Und es geht doch *NIX* über ein weißes Stereo!!!


----------



## fatz (31. August 2010)

@hemme:
sagst du mir wo das ist?


----------



## barbarissima (31. August 2010)

Mir bitte auch 

 Die Trail sind der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesi991 (31. August 2010)

Fabs1991 schrieb:


> danke für deine meinung. ich brauch einfach nur mehr grip denn mit dem smarten sam rutsch ich in kurven schnell weg... obs jetzt n 2.4er ist oder n 2.25er... das ist egal hauptsache mehr grip.



du kannst dich bei gelegenheit auch mal durch den maxxis-thread 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419549&page=58 
kämpfen - da werden verschiedene kombinationen beschrieben - viell passt ja eine einsatzbeschreibung genau auf die deine
(hab da an die kombo highroller vorne larsen tt hinten gedacht)

aber noch zum smart sam: da ist so ziemlich jede reifenkombo eine gripsteigerung

sry für offtopic - bilder folgen hoffentlich ende der woche (wenn ich eine kamera bekomme)


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. August 2010)

sehr schön @hemme!


----------



## trek 6500 (31. August 2010)

..... hat jemand einen 16 zoll stereo  rahmen im angebot ?????? nicht schwarz - gut in schuss, reller preis ...
hatte ein 18er im auge , war leider zu gross, danach ein lapierre - verkäufer hat es sich anders überlegt .... 
HELP !


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2010)

Frag mal hier an, die haben desöfteren welche. 
http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/


----------



## Dämon__ (31. August 2010)

Heute war ich auch mal wieder unterwegs...kühl aber dafür endlich wieder trocken.


----------



## jan84 (31. August 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> [...]
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419549&page=58
> kämpfen - da werden verschiedene kombinationen beschrieben - viell passt ja eine einsatzbeschreibung genau auf die deine
> (hab da an die kombo highroller vorne larsen tt hinten gedacht)
> [...]



Ich fahre gelegentlich (am Fritzz) vorne den 2.5er Highroller DH-UST in 42a und hinten den 2.35er Larsen TT in 60a. Die Kombi rollt, für den vielen Grip am VR, ziemlich gut. In Gelände mit viel Geröll / scharfen Steinen würde ich davon abraten, der Larsen ist doch recht empfindlich. Wenig felsige Regionen / mit viel Sandstein funktionieren einwandfrei. Wenn man bergab schnell unterwegs ist kommt das Hinterrad deutlich früher als das Vorderrad. 

Da er oben angesprochen wurde, ich hab vor gut zwei Jahren die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der 2.25er Ardent besser rollt (wenig unterschied) & gript (deutlicher Unterschied) als der 2.25er Albert. An Vorder- wie Hinterrad.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (31. August 2010)

leider nicht das , was ich suche ...


----------



## Hemme (31. August 2010)

@ fatz, Bärbel, Andi: thanks, Beschreibung steht jetzt unter den Bildern.


----------



## zeKai (31. August 2010)

Unterwegs war ich auch... kalt.. trocken nur weil von oben nichts kam war es noch lange nicht trocken   durch den schönen POTT gefahren. 

Und bei reifen bin ich auch noch am grübeln was besser und ggf. leichter als ein Fat Albert 2.4 ist.


----------



## Beff94 (31. August 2010)

Hi,
möchte mich auch mal wieder melden.
Ich war letzte Woche im Bikepark in Leogang(Hab 4 Fritzz gesehen). Bin den Hangman und Flying Gangster gefahren. Mit dem Federweg AMS 125 war des schon gut fahrbar aber auf Dauer is es wohl nicht das richtige.

Hier ein kleines Bild vom Bike nach der Fahrt




Bin jetz am überlegen ob ich mir nicht ein Frittz von 2010 oder evtl. 2009 kaufen soll.

Jetz wollte ich mal fragen ob nich jemand Interesse an einem Cube AMS 125 K24(des gleiche wie des von Barbarissima) hat.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## derAndre (31. August 2010)

Ich hab das gute Wetter heute genutzt und bin ein Stück des Rhenisteig abgefahren. Landschaftlich grandios und ein riesen Spaß mit dem Fahrrad. Am Wochenende könnte ich mir vorstellen, das es da ein wenig zu voll ist aber so, perfekt. Hier sind ein paar Impressionen:






Mitten im Wald auf einmal eine Wellnessoase





Der Blick von der Bank (wer den Trail findet, darf ihn nachfahren):

























Die Bilder verzerren das den Track ein wenig. Der Singletrailanteil liegt bei ca. 40% aber wer fotografiert schon Waldautobahnen.

Bis dann
der André


----------



## fatz (1. September 2010)

zeKai schrieb:


> Und bei reifen bin ich auch noch am grübeln was besser und ggf. leichter als ein Fat Albert 2.4 ist.


leichter *und* besser gibt's nix. der albert ist eh schon recht leicht.
im moment fahr ich vorn mary und hinten albert. keine schlechte kombi zum
trailen. gerade der grip der weichen gummimischung der mary auf feuchtem 
grund ist echt gut. leider frisst sie ganz gehoerig leistung. deshalb werd ich mal
den ardent als vorderreifen testen. laeuft besser und hat immer noch gut grip.

@derAndre:
ist das wellnessdings eine verunglueckte northshorerampe?


----------



## derAndre (1. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @derAndre:
> ist das wellnessdings eine verunglueckte northshorerampe?



Unter dem Gesichtspunkt habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen. Wenn dann wäre es wirklich advanced. Schwierige Anfahrt und derbst steile Landezone bei null Auslauf!


----------



## sepalot (1. September 2010)

Also der August hat ech nicht nur schlechte Tage gehabt  - aber halt leider viel zu viele schlechte 

Vorletzten Samstag im Frankenwald unterwegs gewesen.

Blick vom Kirchberg über Helmbrechts Richtung Fichtelgebirge






Blick rüber zum Döbraberg (höchste Erhebung vom Frankenwald) mit seiner mittlerweilen nur noch einer Radarkuppel






Blick ins Land 






lg
sepalot


----------



## fatz (1. September 2010)

soweit man auf dem bild sieht, waer die landung noch nicht so das problem eher das 
raufkommen. da hat der erhauer echt was vermurkst.


----------



## sepalot (1. September 2010)

Nach dem Frankenwald, am nächsten Tag mal zum Ochsenkopf ins Fichtelgebirge.

Die Auffahrt an einem alten Steinbruch.







Den Felsen noch mal von der Seite. Das schöne am Fichtelgebirge - immer wieder liegen solche Steine, wie frisch dahergerollert aus 






An dem Tag hats einen den Schweiß schon wieder so rausgehauen, beider Auffahrt, dass man am liebsten im kühlen Nass verschwunden währe. Wenn es paar Tage nicht so warm war, kommen einem die paar Grad schon wieder heiß vor 






Blick rüber diesmal in den Frankenwald












Mitm Lift währs einfacher gewesen - aber so macht die Abfahrt halt gleich viel mehr Spaß 






Runter über den M-Weg (Hubbelweg). Am Anfang recht verblockt ....






... dann aber recht flowig zu fahren. Schöne Aussicht rüber zum Schneeberg. Die Augen sollten aber trotzdem stets auf den Weg gerichtet sein. Auch wenn er flowig ist, stecken manchmal ganz schöne Blöcke im Weg, sowie Auswaschungen und Querrinnen (pumptrackähnlich). Aber das macht ja den Reiz aus 






Jezt ist schon fast wieder alles vorbei und die Fahrt endet am Bullheadhouse bei einer Tasse Cappuccino 






Wet-Fritzz-Contest






lg
sepalot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner89 (1. September 2010)

Die neuen Modele sind nun auf der Homepage von Cube mir gefält das neue Fritzz pro ganz gut! 
Diesesmal ist es genau anders rum! mir gefällt das Pro besser wie das SL obwohl das SL besser ist von der Ausstattung her besser ist nur die Farbe geht gar nicht! 

Jetzt habe ich das aktuelle Fritzz 2010 Rx White`n`Cocoa    wollte aber das The One von der Farbe her nur war mir das zu teuer...

http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/fritzz-pro/

Gruß


----------



## floggel (1. September 2010)

Juhu, endlich nicht mehr dieses nervige Flash-Geraffel. Zum Glück wird das hässliche 2011er-Logo auch nur sehr sparsam eingesetzt. Gefällt.


----------



## barbarissima (1. September 2010)

Ich werd verrückt  Die neuen Cubes sehen geil aus   

Ich möchte bitte das Stereo HPC SL 

*@sepalot*
Den Trail auf dem drittletzten Bild finde ich am schönsten


----------



## Strampelaffe (1. September 2010)

Weiß schon jemand was über Preise ? Habe von einem Großhändler gehört, dass die 2011er Modelle ein gutes Stück teuerer werden sollten bzw. entsprechend an der Ausstattung gespart werden sollte...... also wie letztes Jahr bereits auch schon.

By the way: Die Farbgebung vom Fritzz SL finde ich richtig geil !


----------



## crybear85 (1. September 2010)

Im MTB Magazin stand das 2011 wohl alle die Preise um 20% erhöhen werden


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. September 2010)

und die XT-Kurbel gibts jetzt wohl auch endlich in Schwarz....
Schniecke Bikes, aber meine Mühle ist ja noch OK.....
Ich freue mich auf die Fotos von den neuen....

Toll wäre, wenn es den katalog auch endlich als stinknormales PDF gäbe.
Ich bin nicht immer online um mir den Katalog anzuschauen.......

Grüße

LittleBommer


----------



## Strampelaffe (1. September 2010)

Mal ehrlich: Würde jemand von euch eine Hayes Stroker Ryde an ein Stereo (Pro) bauen ???


----------



## Kasselaner__ (1. September 2010)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Weiß schon jemand was über Preise ? Habe von einem Großhändler gehört, dass die 2011er Modelle ein gutes Stück teuerer werden sollten bzw. entsprechend an der Ausstattung gespart werden sollte...... also wie letztes Jahr bereits auch schon.
> 
> By the way: Die Farbgebung vom Fritzz SL finde ich richtig geil !




Es wird wohl an der Austattung gespart. Hab eben mal auf Cube.eu geschaut. Von XTR oder X.O ist da nichts mehr zu sehen (jedenfalls bei den AMS Modellen).


----------



## trek 6500 (1. September 2010)

@sepalot : was hat dein oranger geiler lenker gekostet ??? und wo hast du ihn gekauft ??? DANKE !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (1. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich werd verrückt  Die neuen Cubes sehen geil aus
> 
> Ich möchte bitte das Stereo HPC SL



Hier hast Du schon mal ein Livebild von der Eurobike, habs für Dich gestreichelt...




...auch wenn ich das für Dich schöner fände 




Grüße
Guido


----------



## sepalot (1. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @sepalot : was hat dein oranger geiler lenker gekostet ??? und wo hast du ihn gekauft ??? DANKE !


 
Tach! Guckst du hier:

http://www2.hibike.de/shop/product/...Face-Atlas-FR-Lenker-31-8x785mm-Mod-2010.html

lg
sepalot


----------



## barbarissima (1. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hier hast Du schon mal ein Livebild von der Eurobike, habs für Dich gestreichelt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich möchte lieber das HPC SL  Das hat die bessere Ausstattung, ist leichter und schöner (die Easton Heaven sehen gigantisch aus)  

PS: Werde gleich mal einen Lottoschein ausfüllen 

*@cortina*
Hast du auch ein Reisebüro, weil du jetzt schon Eurobikebilder posten kannst


----------



## Cortina (1. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@cortina*
> Hast du auch ein Reisebüro, weil du jetzt schon Eurobikebilder posten kannst



Ich hatte die Cube Bilder sogar schon vor der Eurobike 

Wir sind Aussteller und ich bin seit Montag beruflich auf der Messe 

Guido


----------



## trek 6500 (1. September 2010)

@spalot : geniales teil - aber ganz schön happig , der preis ..


----------



## barbarissima (1. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spalot : geniales teil - aber ganz schön happig , der preis ..


 
Bunte Lenker gibt es auch billiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (1. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bunte Lenker gibt es auch billiger


 

die sind ja "nur" 720 mm


----------



## barbarissima (1. September 2010)

Naja, Kati ist ja auch etwas schmaler gebaut als du  Da könnten die 720mm vielleicht so gerade reichen  Wegen der Schulterbreite meine ich


----------



## nen (1. September 2010)

Etwas angezuckert





Die Tourenski bleiben aber hoffentlich noch länger im Keller


----------



## sepalot (1. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Naja, Kati ist ja auch etwas schmaler gebaut als du  Da könnten die 720mm vielleicht so gerade reichen  Wegen der Schulterbreite meine ich


----------



## barbarissima (1. September 2010)

*@nen*
Mach das Bild schnell wieder weg  Ich mag das noch gar nicht sehen  Habe noch so viel vor dieses Jahr


----------



## trek 6500 (1. September 2010)

@bärbel : ..die 72 würden dicke reichen  .. aber die haben so seltsames blümchen gedöns - brrrrr .bitte etws weniger "mädelshaft" !! DANKE   ach ja - was hast du denn für ein neues ams ?? - oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden???


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. September 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Frag mal hier an, die haben desöfteren welche
> http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de


 Inzahlungnahme/Höchstpreise für Gebrauchte.....wie geil ist das denn.  Gibt es hier weit & breit nicht (meines Wissens) - leider, wäre meine Rettung. LTD weg - AMS mitnehmen, obwohl ja auch Ghost... (schnell abduck!- Und das auch noch beim richtigen Fach-Händler und nicht im Netz.... ich zieh um )


Beff94 schrieb:


> Jetz wollte ich mal fragen ob nich jemand Interesse an einem Cube AMS 125 K24 (des gleiche wie des von Barbarissima) hat.


 Rahmengröße?


barbarissima schrieb:


> *@nen*
> Mach das Bild schnell wieder weg  Ich mag das noch gar nicht sehen  Habe noch so viel vor dieses Jahr


Hex den Schnee weg (peng) - Zauber die Blumen her (paff)



Magierspruch für Grüne Wiese & wildes Wasser (kabumm)  



Da ja nun wahrscheinlich desöftren mit Hochwasser gerechnet werden muss - verbaut man derzeit neue Spundwände an der Oder....



PS: Danke für den Tipp mit der Homepage - endlich gucken und träumen.....und ehrlich gesagt, einige sind schon optische Sahne!


----------



## Markus i35 (1. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hier hast Du schon mal ein Livebild von der Eurobike, habs für Dich gestreichelt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



diesen "Rapid Rob" auf dem WLS access, muss man den kennen?


----------



## floggel (1. September 2010)

Markus i35 schrieb:


> diesen "Rapid Rob" auf dem WLS access, muss man den kennen?



Offenbar ein neuer von Schwalbe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481587


----------



## Markus i35 (1. September 2010)

In der Thread steht bisher auch nur geistiger Durchfall.
Ich habe nicht die Erfindung des Rades verpasst und darf meine Fatal Bert weiter gebrauchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (1. September 2010)

Hier ma wieder meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau


----------



## maggo86 (1. September 2010)

sry kurz offtopic..hat jmd galileo gesehen ; die mtb strecke in der schweiz war ja mal sehr geil!!!


----------



## barbarissima (1. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Inzahlungnahme/Höchstpreise für Gebrauchte.....wie geil ist das denn.  Gibt es hier weit & breit nicht (meines Wissens) - leider, wäre meine Rettung. LTD weg - AMS mitnehmen, obwohl ja auch Ghost... (schnell abduck!- Und das auch noch beim richtigen Fach-Händler und nicht im Netz.... ich zieh um )
> Rahmengröße?


 
Öhm... bevor du umziehst könntest du ja auch einen kleinen Urlaub am Schliersee einplanen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und völlig entspannt das LTD gegen das AMS eintauschen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. September 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> sry kurz offtopic..hat jmd galileo gesehen ; die mtb strecke in der schweiz war ja mal sehr geil!!!



Geill ist da noch untertrieben Adrenalin pur würd ich sagen.

Weis jetzt nicht ob schon jemand was gepostet hat aber die neuen Cubes sind jetzt offiziell
http://www.cube.eu/hardtail/

Mich würden mal die Preise interessieren, weil das LDT TEAM eine richtig geile Ausstattung hat. Besser als mein 2010.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Öhm... bevor du umziehst könntest du ja auch einen kleinen Urlaub am Schliersee einplanen und völlig entspannt das LTD gegen das AMS eintauschen


 Ist ja auch mal ´ne Idee.....


----------



## ipzipzap (1. September 2010)

Doppelpost, sorry. Bitte löschen.


----------



## ipzipzap (1. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hex den Schnee weg (peng) - Zauber die Blumen her (paff)




Was hast Du da an Deiner Sattelstütze? Sieht aus wie ne Tasche.


----------



## Strampelaffe (1. September 2010)

ipzipzap schrieb:


> was hast du da an deiner sattelstütze? Sieht aus wie ne tasche.


 
Oje, wunder Punkt....


----------



## Vincy (1. September 2010)

ipzipzap schrieb:


> Was hast Du da an Deiner Sattelstütze? Sieht aus wie ne Tasche.


 
Das ist ein "Kondom" für die gefederte Sattelstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. September 2010)

@strampelaffe = Gut erkannt!



Vincy schrieb:


> Das ist ein "Kondom" für die gefederte Sattelstütze.


So kann man es auch sagen 



ipzipzap schrieb:


> Was hast Du da an Deiner Sattelstütze? Sieht aus wie ne Tasche.


Autsch! Immer auf´s Schlimme... Die gute Nachricht zuerst, weiter hinten das ist ´ne Tasche  - die schlechte Nachricht ist, das was Du meinst ist Dummheit  bzw. das Ergebnis davon.
Wollte evtl. ein Fully, war mir aber auch nicht so sicher. Bekam dann im Frühjahr ein Hardtail....da mein Händler angeblich kein passendes AMS mehr beschaffen konnte. Internetz wollte ich nicht kaufen. (Heute weiß ich, der nächste Cube-Händler ist nur 45 km entfernt - da hängt heute noch 18" AMS & XMS 2010er Modell )
Wenn ich das LTD in Zahlung geben könnte....
Na egal - hier die Antwort auf Deine Frage:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a5324/cane-creek-thudbuster-lt-272-x-400-mm.html?uin=o8idhdace6u620sfsu62qibov5

Und darüber ist noch ein Neoprenschutz.....


----------



## trek 6500 (1. September 2010)

ein  verhüterlie ...grins .... duckundweg....


----------



## ipzipzap (1. September 2010)

Ahso, ok. Danke. Hatte auch zuerst mit einem LTD geliebäugelt, aber nachdem ich das Carbon-Fully meines Cousins gefahren bin, ist es vor knapp drei Wochen doch ein AMS 125 Trail geworden.


----------



## fatz (1. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Öhm... bevor du umziehst könntest du ja auch einen kleinen Urlaub am Schliersee einplanen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der laden soll uebrigens wirklich recht gut sein. ein kumpel von mir hat sich da ein 
reaction nach wunsch zusammenschrauben lassen. muss ich evtl. auch mal hinschauen.
ist eh grad mal 30km von mir weg.


----------



## beuze1 (1. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@cortina*
> Hast du auch ein Reisebüro, weil du jetzt schon Eurobikebilder posten kannst



*der war gut..*

Didi, nicht im ENGEL gebohren,aber auch auf der Eurobike


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wenn ich das LTD in Zahlung geben könnte....



Warum verkaufst du es dann nicht (Bucht,bikemarkt,Flohmarkt,...)? Kommt doch auf's Gleiche hinaus.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. September 2010)

ipzipzap schrieb:


> Ahso, ok. Danke. Hatte auch zuerst mit einem LTD geliebäugelt, aber nachdem ich das Carbon-Fully meines Cousins gefahren bin, ist es vor knapp drei Wochen doch ein AMS 125 Trail geworden.


Du Glücklicher - aber immerhin hattest Du eben genau den wichtigen Vergleich, der mir leider versagt blieb ....Trotzdem Glückwunsch  Aus meiner Sicht korrekte Entscheidung - auch wenn wir hier keinem der Hardtail-Fraktion zu Nahe kommen wollen....die Dinger können auch fetzen...aber wenn ich noch einmal die Wahl hätte....aber am allerbesten sind wohl Beide ;-) wenn man den Platz hat, hihi.

@fatz = 30 km  verdammt, warum haben immer Andere dieses Quäntchen Glück.....
@NaitsirhC = weil es ein halbes Jahr alt ist 999,- Euronen gekostet hat ca. 270,- Euronen nachinvestiert wurden....und dort sicher kein allzu fairer Preis zu holen ist - denke bei Inzahlungnahme sieht es etwas anders aus. Außerdem kommt & geht man sofort mit ´nem Bike.

PS: Didi Senft wohnt/arbeitet nun wiederum ca. 50 km von mir entfernt ;-) wie ungerecht....der Bike-Dealer wäre mir lieber


----------



## Strampelaffe (1. September 2010)

@Spurhalter
Falls es dich etwas tröstet: Ich hatte ähnlichen "Werdegang". Ich wollte anfangs nur ein Hardtail, um mein Lauftraining etwas abzurunden. Dass ich dann wesentlich mehr Spaß am Biken als geplant gefunden hatte und sich dann mein Fahrstil auch immer mehr von befestigten Wegen wegentwickelt hatte, konnte ich nicht ahnen. Aber bei jedem Stoß ins Kreuz wünschte ich mir umso mehr eine Feder an der Hintergabel. 
Ich konnte demnach deine allmählich aufkommenden Zweifel (die ich durchaus hier im Lauf der Zeit heraus lesen konnte) gut nachvollziehen.

Kurzum: Das Hardtail habe ich nach nicht mal 4 Monaten wieder verkauft und mit meinem Stereo quasi mein Traumbike gefunden. 

Ich wünsche dir, dass du auch bald mit einem Fully wieder glücklich wirst. Nicht zuletz wegen der Häme bezüglich der gefederten Sattelstütze, die du hier über dich ergehen lassen musst.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. September 2010)

@strampelaffe = Kurios, genau so lief es im Grunde - ist ja wirklich verrückt!  Nur ans laufen will ich zzt. nicht mehr so richtig ran. 
Für die guten Wünsche schon mal ein herzliches Dankeschön...
Und - ja es tröstet. Es zeigt auch, dass letzlich doch alles Gut ausgehen kann..... ;-) sowie das man mit seinem Schicksal/Werdegang nicht so ganz Alleine ist. 
Aber vom Spott & der dürftigen Optik mal ganz abgesehen.....fährt es sich schon ganz gut damit. Ist jedenfalls ein großer Unterschied - nur das ich eben noch nie richtiges Fully gefahren bin. Habe das Angebot bekommen - in ca. 14 Tagen mal ein ganzes Wochenende ein Fully zu testen.
Denke werde das mal wahrnehmen......und sehen, ob der Wechsel sofort lohnt/sein muss - oder ich noch etwas Spott vetragen kann.....
bis ich evtl. in 1-2 Jahren ein Fully zulege (und das LTD evtl. wieder als Hardtail, oder einfach so wie es ist, als Zweitbike lasse)


----------



## Mithras (1. September 2010)

hmm ne Feder unterm Popo hätt ich auch gern .. bin am Überlegen .. wenn die Kohle mal wieder stimmt nen AMS100/XMS Rahmen zu besorgen, Manitou Dämpfer rein und mein LTD als Teilespender her zu nehmen ...hmm ... ein Stereo würd mir auch sehr taugen aber dafür müsst ich laaange sparen ^^ .. bis dahin tuts das LTD .. und es macht verdammt viel Laune


----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2010)

ich habe heute mit dem Bike mir Nürnberg ein bisschen angeschaut

vom Hafen (noch der abgefahrene Racing Ralph hinten drauf)





Richtung Innenstadt (kurz an der Wohnung gehalten und den Nooby Nick Evo raufgezogen und Trinken mitgenommen  )





zur Burg rauf








hier noch das CUBE meiner Freundin




und das von meiner Mum


----------



## icube (2. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hier hast Du schon mal ein Livebild von der Eurobike, habs für Dich gestreichelt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wäre echt interessant was die designer genommen oder geraucht haben bei den farben da is das stereo wls noch mit abstand am schönste! 

__________________ 
Verkaufe FOX Talas 2009 in Weiß 140 mm !!


----------



## barbarissima (2. September 2010)

icube schrieb:


> wäre echt interessant was die designer genommen oder geraucht haben bei den farben da is das stereo wls noch mit abstand am schönste!
> 
> __________________
> Verkaufe FOX Talas 2009 in Weiß 140 mm !!


Na ich weiß nicht


----------



## mi2 (2. September 2010)

ich muss ihm da leider recht geben! bei allen anderen stereo#s ist erstens zuviel schwarz und 2 is es immer die selbe farbaufteilung wie beim 2010 b/w. Das Oberrohr ist immer in zwei farben aufgeteilt z.b. beim Stereo HPC Team ist es oben weiss mit etwas grün und unten dann wieder schwarz. und so ist das bei allen modellen bis auf das wls.Sie haben zwar massig modelle aber es ist eig immer das selbe desing


----------



## Celsius (2. September 2010)

Gibt's die neuen Cubes auch in schön?

Bei dem Design lob ich mir doch die Optik meines 2008er AMS 125.


----------



## niemand66 (2. September 2010)

Ende August am Gardasee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner89 (2. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mal etwas negatives von meinem Fritzz Rx 2010 zu berichten:

Kaufdatum am  7.7.2010  in Österreich gekauft also nicht ganz 2 Monate alt.
Jetzt wird das Bike in Berlin bewegt und bleibt auch hier.

Eine Schaltzughülse durchgescheuert vorne beim Rahmen wo die Gabel durchgeht.
(keine Garantie 14 mit Material)
Antwort vom Händler ... ist halt so 
Mein Kommentar habe ich mir gespart...

Die Dicke Schraube hinter der Kurbel vom Rahmen hat sich nach 3 Wochen gelöst es lies sich nicht richtig schalten bzw. nicht mehr auf das kleinste Kettenrad und ich habe kein passendes Werkzeug
(keine Garantie 20 )
Antwort vom Händler bei gebrauch löst sich sowas nunmal ...Meine Antwort  wenn ich ein NEUES Auto kaufe muss ich auch nicht nach 2 Wochen die  Achse kontrolieren ob denn auch alle Schrauben halten)
Ergebnis = Händlerwechsel

Der Knaller allerdings:

gestern bin ich vom Bürgersteig!!! runtergehüpft und war mit mini Bunnyhop ca. 20 cm Hoch von der Straße.
Plötzlich hat es mächtig geknallt und ich hat mir nichts gedacht doch nach gut 100 Meter habe ich doch nachgeguckt und habe erst nichts gefunden!
Das Fahrrad lies sich nur noch mit knacken Fahren.
Zuhause habe ich es unter die Lupe genommen und gesehen das von der "Wippe" bei dem Dämpfer die Schraube Abgebrochen/gerissen ist allerdings die innenseite daher nciht so schnell sichtbar (Gewinde steckt noch in der Schraube)


Für mich steht 1 fest sollte das diesesmal keine Garantie sein, wird der schaden repariert und Fritzz landet bei ebay! Dann kommt mir nur noch ein Nox ins haus ( mein Nox Dirtbike Hält seit 1 jahr OHNE die kleinsten schäden "1300 billiger !!! wie Fritzz.

Ich bin echt ein enttäuscht von CUBE !!!!


Auf dem Bild seht ihr eingekreist wo die schäden sind/waren.


Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2010)

Berliner89 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal etwas negatives von meinem Fritzz Rx 2010 zu berichten:
> 
> ...


 
Ohjeh da hast du ja einen Griff ins Klo getan 

Ich kann nur sagen ich konnte bei meinem Fritzzchen noch keine Schäden feststellen  Werde abder mal nachschauen gehen .... sicher ist sicher

Ansonsten hast du entweder ein Montagsbike erwischt ..... oder der Händler bei dem du es gekauft hast hat nich sauber gearbeitet


----------



## sepalot (2. September 2010)

Heute war ich von Früh bis Nachmittag noch mal am Ochsenkopf. Aber heute ganz faul nur mit der Gondel rauf fahren. Heute stand halt mal nur Bergabspaß an .






Gemeinsames Abhängen 






Aber nicht nur die Downhillstrecke wurde gefahren, sondern auch die Wanderwege. M-Weg, wie letzter Post und der "Winterwanderweg" (5*Downhill). Der hats schon gut in sich, aber heute waren die Steine alle schön nass, da steigt der Schwierigkeitsgrad , aber Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht . Die Wege oft ein einziger kleiner Bachlauf.
























Zwischendurch mal Pause am Bullheadhouse ...












... bei einer schönen Tasse Cappuccino 






lg
sepalot


----------



## Dämon__ (2. September 2010)

Da ist eindeutig bei der Montage geschlampt worden...kommt aber bei jedem Hersteller mal vor.
Das die Schaltzughülle am Steuerrohr durch scheuert sollte nicht sein, vielleicht falsch verlegt?
Ansonsten mit Gummiüberzieher schützen!


----------



## Berliner89 (2. September 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Da ist eindeutig bei der Montage geschlampt worden...kommt aber bei jedem Hersteller mal vor.
> Das die Schaltzughülle am Steuerrohr durch scheuert sollte nicht sein, vielleicht falsch verlegt?
> Ansonsten mit Gummiüberzieher schützen!



Oberhalb der Gabelbrücke und das ende vom Rahmen(wo der zug lag) ist so "scharf" das der Zug nicht nur durchgescheurt ist sondern regelrecht abgeschliffen wurde, komplett flach gerubbelt.
Nun liegt der zug 3-4 cm. über dem unterem ende des Rahmens.

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden! mal schauen ob mein Fritzz bald im Bikemarkt/ebay zu finden ist 
Alternativ strebe ich dann ein Nox Startrack 9.5 an. Was teilweise aber auch schade wäre weil ich den Rahmen vom Fritzz echt geil finde!


Gruß


----------



## Beff94 (2. September 2010)

Hi liebe Cube-Gemeinde,

heute mal wieder ein bissl über meine Ramp gesprungen und Wheelies sowie einige Stoppies geübt. Actionpics sind es leider heute nicht geworden, aber ein anschließendes Fotoshot war trotzdem angesagt.

Hier die Pics:

mit Fat Alberts 2,40 und Spank Griffen.



...ohne Worte 




Grüße Stefan


----------



## trek 6500 (2. September 2010)

da is aber einer schwer verliebt !!! schön !!


----------



## PatronTR (3. September 2010)

Supercross SC7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann eine neue Kurbel habe, kannst du die SLX gerne haben (gegen einen kleinen Umkostenbeitrag  )



und? schon was gekauft? ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die slx kurbelgarnitur, vergiss mich nicht.


----------



## Somnus (3. September 2010)

@ sepalot
Was für eine geile Strecke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (3. September 2010)

Bike&Hike Saxer Lücke


----------



## ThomasAC (3. September 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Bike&Hike Saxer Lücke



Ist das eine Isolierflasche von Camelbak auf dem Bild? Wie zufrieden bist Du mit der Isolierleistung?

Die Landschaft ist übrigens traumhaft!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. September 2010)

Celsius schrieb:


> Gibt's die neuen Cubes auch in schön?


Habe ich mich ebenfalls gefragt, obwohl ich einige (die Sau-Teuren) erst ganz schön Sahne fand... - bin nun aber auch irgendwie ein biss´l enttäuscht  gerade von den AMS...(und ausgerechnet am mattschwarzen muss dieser dämliche neue Schriftzug sein ) und dann auch noch um die 100,- Glocken mehr... Ich denke ich werde weiter hier Spott einfahren & auf die 2012 er Modelle warten - oder die Marke wechseln - müssen....



Berliner89 schrieb:


> Ich bin echt ein enttäuscht von CUBE!


@ Berliner89 - das ist mehr als verständlich...bei der Kohle erwartet man einfach mehr als Baumarktqualität  Da ich am "Schwarzen" auch immer mal wieder was hatte/habe, hat meine innere Überzeugung in Sachen Cube auch etwas gelitten....Das Acid 2008 er läuft noch ohne Probleme und hatte auch nie welche  Das war noch Qualität einer aufsstrebenen Marke 
Vielleicht geht/ging es denen einfach nur zu Gut  in den letzten 2 Jahren...Der Kunde als Testfahrer des "Gewichtreduzierwahnsinns"...
Wie oben schon angedeutet werde ich nun sicher auch andere Marken ins Auge fassen. Wenn ´se des halt so wollen....
Den Endkunden überzeugt man nun mal eben nur mit guter Qualität zum fairen Preis - und nicht zuletzt auch stimmiger Optik..
Und da haperts wohl zzt. mit Allem bei den Würflern.....denn wir können ja auch nicht alle nur bekloppte Händler/Mechaniker haben...

Zurück zum Thema :
Das nennt man dann wohl "Industrie-Ruine" mit Charme...


----------



## regenrohr (3. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> @ sepalot
> Was für eine geile Strecke!!!



normales S2 Gelände


----------



## wiesi991 (3. September 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> normales S2 Gelände



für viele (auch mich) is S2 schon geil und anspruchsvoll zu fahren vergiss dass mal nicht...


----------



## barbarissima (3. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> @ sepalot
> Was für eine geile Strecke!!!


 


regenrohr schrieb:


> normales S2 Gelände


 
Ja und 
Ich würde lieber heute (na ja gut, heute ist es schon zu spät  ) als morgen zum Ochsenkopf um da mal runter zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesi991 (3. September 2010)

so - ich hab mir heute wie versprochen einen freund geschnappt und ein paar fotos von unserer hausstrecke gemacht.

leider sind die bilder nicht sonderlich überragend, weil ich immer noch keine neue kompaktkamera habe  und die aktuelle geschätzte 3sekunden zum auslösen braucht - wenn sie mal auslöst....

(leider sind n paar etwas unscharfe dabei - haben zugunsten der auslösegeschwindigkeit verschiedene modi ausprobiert - ergebnis war, dass wir zum passenden zeitpunkt genknipst haben, die fotos allerdings nur mäßig scharfgestellt waren)

ich hoffe die bilder sind trotzdem ansehnlich genug





























































Ort: Region Sonnenwald/Niederbayern

Bikes: Cube AMS 125 und XMS


----------



## sepalot (3. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ja und
> Ich würde lieber heute (na ja gut, heute ist es schon zu spät  ) als morgen zum Ochsenkopf um da mal runter zu fahren


 
Also wenn du mal Lust hast am Ochsenkopf/ im Fichtelgebirge zu fahen, dann sag einfach mal bescheid


----------



## barbarissima (3. September 2010)

*@wiesi991*
Ich bin auch mit so einem langsamen Kamerateil unterwegs  Da gibt man sein Bestes, um 1A auf dem Bild rüber zu kommen und dann.... unscharf  Aber die Bilder sind trotzdem sehr schön anzuschauen 

Ein unscharfes kann ich auch noch beisteuern


----------



## maggo86 (3. September 2010)

tolle fotos leute.......am we ist bank 1 saar mtb marathon und seit gestern sind zwei rippen durch;wird also nichts mit mitfahren!gott sei dank geht es meinem reaction gut der unfall geschah näml mit meinem zweitbike^^...dem gehts zwar auch gut bzw naja nun unfahrbar aber bei dem sind mir macken und kratzer egal!!

bild gibts morgen,da meine digicam spinnt^^


----------



## beuze1 (3. September 2010)

*Nach 3 tagen Eurobike tun mir jetzt aber die Füße weh..
morgen geh ich lieber wieder Biken..*


*mal geht,s mal nicht..*


----------



## barbarissima (3. September 2010)

Das E-Bike sieht irgendwie aus, als hätte es Halsweh  Und es ist gemacht für "...Sportler, die Spaß haben am Radfahren aber doch sportlich unterwegs sein wollen"


----------



## slawo (3. September 2010)

jap, den spruch fand ich auch geil


----------



## 8november2002 (4. September 2010)

Oder komplett Kugel gelagerte Kugellager. Weltneuheit!

Obwohl, Beuze hatte da mal Bilder, da waren die Kugellager nicht nur Kugel sondern auch Rostgelagert und nicht komplett mit Kugeln voll. Also wohl doch eine Neuheit bei Cube.


----------



## PatronTR (4. September 2010)

der neue schriftzug is fürn arsch  mal umgangssprachlich ausgedrückt.

das e-bike sieht aus wie ein therapie bike oder so etwas ähnliches


----------



## barbarissima (4. September 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> tolle fotos leute.......am we ist bank 1 saar mtb marathon und seit gestern sind zwei rippen durch;wird also nichts mit mitfahren!gott sei dank geht es meinem reaction gut der unfall geschah näml mit meinem zweitbike^^...dem gehts zwar auch gut bzw naja nun unfahrbar aber bei dem sind mir macken und kratzer egal!!
> 
> bild gibts morgen,da meine digicam spinnt^^


 
Das ist ja übel  Wünsche dir gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joergenson (4. September 2010)

Hi Cube Gemeinde,

war gestern auf der Eurobike und präsentiere mal meine persönlichen
Cube-Favoriten. Ich finde die Farbkombinationen größtenteils sehr ansprechend
und das "verunstaltete" Logo passt für meine Begriffe auch gut zur schwarzen
Rahmenfarbe. 

mein persönlicher Farbfavorit Cube Sting HPC (auch Cube Stereo HPC)
Kommt im Katalog bei weitem nicht so rüber wie "LIVE"








Stereo mit schwarzer XT-Kurbel




AMS 150 mit besagtem Schriftzug




und in anderer Farbkombi




Stereo HPC




Fritzz








Elite HPC




Wie gesagt, mir gefallen die neuen Modelle. 
Jetzt gehe ich BIKEN!!

Servus Joergenson


----------



## PatronTR (4. September 2010)

joergenson schrieb:


> Elite HPC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist perfektion!


----------



## joergenson (4. September 2010)

Nachtrag:

Achtet mal auf die Sorgfalt der Montagequalität bei Cube bezüglich der Reifen!!!!!

Gruß Joergenson


----------



## Vincy (4. September 2010)

In Natura kommen da die Farblackierungen viel besser zur Geltung.


----------



## nen (4. September 2010)

Das Stereo mit der schwarzen Kurbel und das Elite gefallen mir recht gut.





ThomasAC schrieb:


> Ist das eine Isolierflasche von Camelbak auf dem Bild? Wie zufrieden bist Du mit der Isolierleistung?


Ja ist eine Camelbak, die Isolierung bringt nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## bibo0207 (4. September 2010)

war im flachland unterwegs,an der elbe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











macht auch spass,aber ca50km und 35hm


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. September 2010)

bibo0207 schrieb:


> war im flachland unterwegs,an der elbe...macht auch spass,aber ca50km und 35hm


Hauptsache doch - es macht Spaß  
Und im Elbtal bzw. überhaupt an Flusslandschaften hat man zwar keine Höhenmeterrekorde zu erwarten... aber jede Menge tolle naturbelassene Landschaft (Naturschutzgebiete) und ihre tierischen Bewohner  (die sich aber leider meist nicht ablichten lassen wollen ).
Gut, auf Fotos sehen die Alpen einfach spektakulärer und besser aus  - aber der Genuss beim biken an so einem Flachlandgebiet ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen.... Ich weiß wo von ich rede 
PS: Genau diese Farbkombi hatte es mir seinerzeit auch angetan - als ich mich dann aber aus Kostengründen und Unwissenheit für´s ACID entschied. Find die immer wieder/noch toll.  und nach all den Messe-Bildern mal wieder was ganz Reales...
Könnte man sogar noch käuflich erwerben:
http://www.yatego.com/fahrradtreff-...2224abb0_6,cube-ams-100--black-fire-2007-2008
Schade, das ich gar kein Netzkäufer bin......ich würde sonst evtl. doch Schwach werden - vielleicht...
Sorry - keine Bilder heute - bei uns/mir herrscht leider seit Gestern Seuchen-/Virenalarm


----------



## barbarissima (4. September 2010)

*@bibo0207*
Schöne Bilder  
Und auch wenn es nur 35hm sind, so ist es doch so richtig idyllisch und erholsam an einem hübschen Fluss entlang zu cruisen, ohne die ollen Berge, die man immer hochkeuchen muss und die einem die Sicht auf den Horizont versperren


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. September 2010)

N Didi hab ich auch gesehen (Auf der Conti-Party am Donnerstag - war im übrigen top)

Ich glaub aber, dass ich nach der eurobike getrost sagen kann, dass das rad erfunden is! Gibt schöne sachen, ein paar kleine neuheiten aber im großen und ganzen is das rad rund und hat zumeist noch pedale und nen lenker (diverse kleinteile inbegriffen)

Mal schaun, vll. stell ich später wieder wie letztes jahr mal ne bilder auswahl rein.

Wichtigsten dinge von cube:

-Alle räder, ausser AMS (110,130,150 erst ab frühstens März, tendenz Mai) sollten in schwarz verfügbar und in farbe bis november lieferbar sein. (AMS bis nächsten Frühling nur als Messemodell - und da wie bisher als 125- zu haben)

-Modellbezeichnungen der einfachheit wegen sind nun überall comp, pro, race,.... Der einfachheit wegen

- jetzt auch in elektro (sahen SUPER aus!- klar, dass hier der falsche ort dafür is)

- Hanzz ist serienreif und glänzt mit einem der linearsten hinterbauten aufm markt

- räder sind ab dem acid 100euro teurer als letztes jahr und haben 10fach.

- viele "günstige" räder sind nun mit der "billig" fox versehen 

-xt lkurbel is übrigens extra für cube schwarz und für KATI noch was gaaaanz wichtiges:

Cube plant KEIN 29er! die halten sich da raus, entwickeln (zumidnest offiziell) auch nix in der richtung. kurzum, sie weigern sich mit dem trend zu gehen und diese "dinger" zu fertigen...wie gesagt, nach dem momentanen stand wird es nie ein cube 29ner geben! (mal schaun was is, wenn sie eins bringen MÜSEEN)

Später vll. bilder..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintera (4. September 2010)

Kati hat geheiratet und damit im Moment wohl andere Sachen im Kopf....


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2010)

joergenson schrieb:


> Fritzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So auf den ersten Blick gefällt das Fritzz  und bei dem HT könnte ich ja noch schwach werden


----------



## Herr Frodo (5. September 2010)

@joergenson
mir ist gleich aufgefallen, daß beim FRITZZ SL Vorder- und Hinderreifen falsch verbaut sind.


----------



## mi2 (5. September 2010)

hmm das weiße xms gefällt mir . und so in live kommt das blau echt besser


----------



## ToyDoll (5. September 2010)

Also die neuen Designs sind teilweise nicht schlecht aber bei den Fritzz gefielen mir die von 2010 um einiges besser..
Das mit dem Orange hat was von stihl oder ktm...


----------



## Nafets190 (5. September 2010)

meins is das schöne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (5. September 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> normales S2 Gelände



Dann zeig mal dein tolles S3/S4 Gelände - in deinem Album findet man davon nämlich nichts . Leg vor - ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## webhood (5. September 2010)

Hi Andi,



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> - viele "günstige" räder sind nun mit der "billig" fox versehen


Welche Bikes meinst Du denn?

Ich bin neugierig, da ich mir ein 2011er holen werde, und nicht ein besseres Modell wegen ner "billig" Fox kaufen will.

Dank Dir schon mal für die Infos

web


----------



## Vincy (5. September 2010)

Mußt nur schauen, wo Fox "*ALPS*" in der Bezeichnung (Gabel) steht. 
Das ist eine OEM-Variante. Die gibt es aber auch bei einigen anderen Bike-Herstellern.


----------



## webhood (5. September 2010)

@Vincy,

hab zwar jetzt auf anhieb keines gefunden, aber dank dir für die Info.

web


----------



## Noklos (5. September 2010)

Hallo,
Ich kann zwar nicht mit schönen neuen Messe-Bikes glänzen, dafür aber war ich mit meinem Fritzz auf Tour. 
Gestern Morgen um 5.30 Uhr ging es los. Wir hatten die Hoffnung bei dem tollen Wetter der letzten Tage einen super Sonnenaufgang zu erleben...Leider nicht ganz geklappt  

Kurz nach dem Aufstehen im Dunkeln an unserer Hauptstraße 




Leider geht es mit der Kamera nicht besser...

Dann oben auf unserer Halde












Mehr Sonne kam nicht...







Dann gings nach Hause und erstmal wieder ins Bettchen 
Am selben Nachmittag hab ich dann eine kleine Putzrunde gestartet...
Vorher:








Und nachher:








Nun geht raus um das tolle Wetter zu nutzen


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. September 2010)

Hola z'sammen.

Finde bei den Titan Varianten sieht der neue Schriftzug echt gut aus, bei den voluminösen Carbonrahmen, wiederum gehen die Schriftzüge wiederum mehr als unter...






Trotzdem irgendwie schade das sich Cube (noch) dem 29er Thema verschließt, so wird das nächste wohl kein Cube mehr, denn so machen Rahmen hätt ich am liebsten gleich mitgenommen  


Immerhin sieht mein Rad endlich mal wieder Berge - in und um Stuttgart. Heute 1300hm bei 50km sind für nen Flachländer schon ordendlich  Bilder folgen...

Grüße


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2010)

War auch mal wieder draußen  









Unten gings los 




Wäre auch einfacher gegangen 




Scheen war's


----------



## linkespurfahrer (5. September 2010)

*Übrigens: Die neuen CUBE's sind jetzt auch online!
*
An die Designs kann ich mich gewöhnen. Manche sehen ziemllich lecker aus.

Danke an *joergenson* für die Eurobike Bilder.

Nach anfänglicher Euphorie "Will haben" werde ich immer kritisch:

Eines verstehe ich bei den meisten AMS nicht ganz: Wenn hinten schon Steckachse verbaut wird, wieso dann vorne nicht auch? 

Ach noch was: Die Führung der Bremsleitung am Hinterbau sieht nicht gekonnt aus. Wieso ist die Aufnahme nicht auf der linken Kettenstrebe? Gerade beim AMS 150 ist das Horst-Link viel weiter nach vorne gerückt und demnach hätte man eine bessere Lösung finden können. Alternativ: Es hätte bestimmt auch gereicht, wenn die Anlenkung der Leitung zum Bremssattel variabel wäre (Das sollten die Bremsenhersteller endlich mal checken! Manchmal sieht man die schlimmsten Bögen!) 

Der gelaserte Schriftzug sieht bei den anodisierten Rahmen eigentlich auch nicht so schlecht aus.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die AMS jetzt auch PressFit Lager haben. Wenn man sich auf der CUBE Site die Detailbilder ansieht, so sieht es danach aus, dass das Hauptschwingenlager eine größere Stützbreite bekommen hat. Hoffentlich war CUBE auch so klug und hat die Lager größer dimensioniert. 

Ich bin gestern auf einer schönen 102 km Tour mit ein paar HM gewesen, kein Wunder:





Waren nur 50Hm, die ging es dafür auf der anderen Seite mit 12% Gefälle wieder runter. Mehr als 71km/h waren aber leider nicht drin...

Am Tagebau Welzow








Die Förderbrücke:




Insgesamt, ich schätze mal 350Hm, unterwegs: Nicht mal 4h.

Heute ging es auf eine relaxte 60km Runde mit ein paar RR und nem anschließenden Bierchen..

Ich wünsche Euch gute Fahrt.

Viele Grüße von Stefan

P.S.: Wäre nicht schlecht, die XT Kurbel in schwarz im Aftermarket anzubieten. Würde meinem AMS gut zu Gesicht stehen. Ich brauche ja eh bald einen neuen Antrieb.


----------



## barbarissima (5. September 2010)

*Die heutigen Bilder bieten ja ein top Kontrastprogramm. Ist von Suchbild bis Berge alles dabei **

*

*Ich ergänze mal um einen Trail, der allerdings raufwärts gefahren werden musste **

*

*




*

*und einmal Landschaft mit Paraglider **

*


----------



## barbarissima (5. September 2010)

*@mzaskar*
Was sind denn das für Bergzipfel auf dem vorletzten Bild 

 Die fallen schon ziemlich auf zwischen den großen Gipfeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@mzaskar*
> Was sind denn das für Bergzipfel auf dem vorletzten Bild
> 
> Die fallen schon ziemlich auf zwischen den großen Gipfeln.






Tschingelhörner mit Martinsloch ... mit 2850 m etwas mehr wie Zipfel


----------



## regenrohr (5. September 2010)

S1las schrieb:


> Dann zeig mal dein tolles S3/S4 Gelände - in deinem Album findet man davon nämlich nichts . Leg vor - ich bin mal gespannt



schlimmer als bei den dreijährigen im Kiga...

wo habe ich behauptet das ich Bilder von solchem Gelände habe?
aber den Kontext einer einfachen Aussage zu verstehen ist schon recht schwer...


----------



## barbarissima (6. September 2010)

Nein, das ist kein Kindergarten, das ist das richtige Leben  Wer immer nur rummäkelt und immer nur den "ihr habt doch alle gar keine Ahnung"-Unterton mitschwingen lässt, muss sich schon mal gefallen lassen selber auch krtisiert zu werden. Sprich: Wer an den Bildern der Anderen rummeckert und selber nur Mittelmaß einstellt, der erweckt natürlich den Eindruck ein Blender zu sein. Und wer hier ein abfälliges "normales S2-Gelände" für Bilder mit echt schönen Trails übrig hat, der erweckt natürlich den Eindruck, hier einfach nur angeben zu wollen  ... was für meinen Geschmack wesentlich mehr mit Kindergarten zu tun hat, als die Äußerung von S1las


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Nein, das ist kein Kindergarten...



Autsch - der hat voll gesessen! 





http://www.smiliemania.de/
Aber auch sehr nachvollziehbar erklärt! ;-)


----------



## Bocacanosa (6. September 2010)

Sonntag abend im September:


----------



## Milan0 (6. September 2010)

bei dem schönen Wetter gestern, habe ich auch mein CUBE wieder ausgeführt









schön verkehrstauglich mit Klingel und Lichthalter 




da ging es aber leider nur rauf


----------



## NobbyNico (6. September 2010)

@Milan0
Schöne Strecken. Wo bei Nbg sind die denn?


----------



## crush-er (6. September 2010)

Könnte der Reichenberger Forst sein (hieß glaub ich so). Bin ich vor einigen Wochen auch mal durchgestöbert. War ganz nett da.


----------



## Dämon__ (6. September 2010)

*Hier meins mal wieder beim ausschildern der CTF Reimsbach*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (6. September 2010)

Wir warn heute auch mal wieder die trail-stimmung einfangen..in farbe und bunt!

Der Herr Mitfahrer_ 






ein männlein steht im walde..lalala















is steiler als es scheint. deshalb sow2eit unten/hinten






paar steinchen 










Die stufe is so hoch, dass man auf dem hinterrad runter muss. soweit sogut. problem is die "landung". die ist nämlich a.) eine kurve und b.) steinig (s. nächstes bild). aber nur so machts spaß







Hoffentlich war das nicht der letzte schöne tag für diesen herbst .. aber heute haben wirs wetter genutzt!

Edith: Der lenker, der ja "sooo gar nicht" passt, kommt mit dem richtigen trikot erstaunlich harmonisch  für die zweifler: ich habmich weder am grün; nich am rot ssatt gesehen


----------



## regenrohr (6. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> das ist das richtige Leben  Wer immer nur rummäkelt und immer nur den "ihr habt doch alle gar keine Ahnung"-Unterton mitschwingen lässt, muss sich schon mal gefallen lassen selber auch krtisiert zu werden.



Das man mit einer eigenen Meinung, entgegen einer weitverbreiteten Meinung (vorallem im Netz), keine Lorbeeren erntet, ist mir bewusst, zudem kann ich jedenfalls mit Kritik umgehen, sofern diese begründet ist, was hier auch meistens zu wünschen übrig lässt. Das ein solcher "Unterton" attestiert wird ist kindisch, wenn man den Kontext betrachten würde, vorallem auch den smiley.... 

Zudem fahre ich persönlich lieber, als an jeder Ecke Fotos zu machen, zumal hier die Gegebenheiten zu wünschen übrig lassen und langweilige Fotos habe ich ja mehr als genug beigetragen.

Aber da es hier um Bilder geht und nicht um unnötigen Text


----------



## Hemme (6. September 2010)

@ Andi: klasse Bilder


----------



## M.Gepp (7. September 2010)

Bin immer wieder begeistert über die schönen Bilder....könnte stundenlang Bilder anschauen!

Gruß

Michael


----------



## barbarissima (7. September 2010)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Das man mit einer eigenen Meinung, entgegen einer weitverbreiteten Meinung (vorallem im Netz), keine Lorbeeren erntet, ist mir bewusst, zudem kann ich jedenfalls mit Kritik umgehen, sofern diese begründet ist, was hier auch meistens zu wünschen übrig lässt. Das ein solcher "Unterton" attestiert wird ist kindisch, wenn man den Kontext betrachten würde, vorallem auch den smiley....
> 
> Zudem fahre ich persönlich lieber, als an jeder Ecke Fotos zu machen, zumal hier die Gegebenheiten zu wünschen übrig lassen und langweilige Fotos habe ich ja mehr als genug beigetragen.
> 
> Aber da es hier um Bilder geht und nicht um unnötigen Text


 
Wenn du möchtest, dass alle deine Beiträge richtig verstehen, dann solltest du dir die Mühe machen, deine Sätze so zu formulieren, dass sie nicht missverstanden werden können. "normales S2-Gelände " lässt nun mal viel Spielraum für Spekulationen  Und dass dir ein solcher "Unterton" unterstellt wir, liegt vielleicht auch weniger daran, dass hier manche Forumsteilnehmer kindisch sind oder Kindergartenniveau haben, sondern vielmehr daran, dass deine Ausdrucksweise nicht immer die freundlichste ist 

So und jetzt sollten wir die Diskussion vielleicht eher per PN fortsetzen und lieber Bilder posten 

Hier noch ein Trail  Ich tippe mal S1 mit einem Hauch S2 an manchen Stellen


----------



## barbarissima (7. September 2010)

*@Andi*
Wo ist das? Ich habe noch nie so´n Trail gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesi991 (7. September 2010)

@barbarissima: selbe frage an dich


----------



## barbarissima (7. September 2010)

Hier isser  Die weiße gezackelte Linie 






Die restlichen Infos gibt es per PN


----------



## Eierheinz (7. September 2010)

Mit deinen GPS Koordinaten braucht es keine weiteren Infos per PN


----------



## Sagi T 754 (7. September 2010)

Hier mal auf dem Rochlitzer Berg. Die Rundstrecke hat nur 11km, aber die haben es stellenweise in sich. Stichwort Eulenkluft... Eine schöne Northshore Strecke gibt es in einem Nachbarort. (Königsfeld)


----------



## Milan0 (7. September 2010)

> @Milan0
> Schöne Strecken. Wo bei Nbg sind die denn?



wie der Wald genau heißt weiß ich nicht. Bin da nur aufgewachsen 

Ist bei Ungelstetten/Winkelhaid (Altdorf bei Nürnberg) Richtung Autobahnunterführung nach Röthenbach bei Altdorf


----------



## LittleBoomer (7. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Andi*
> Wo ist das? Ich habe noch nie so´n Trail gesehen



Wie meinst Du das ? Noch nie so einen Trail gesehen ? 
Also bei uns hier im Nordschwarzwald und drüben im Pfälzerwald gibt es einiges an solchen Trails. Bei Euch nicht ?

Ihr Armen.....


----------



## barbarissima (7. September 2010)

Dann gibt es bei euch auch noch mehrere davon? Das ist jetzt aber schon ein kleines bisschen ungerecht


----------



## trek 6500 (7. September 2010)

@all : sehr schöne bilder , die die letzten tage gepostet wurden !!! 

@andi : mit der cube aussage zu den "dingern"( 29er) hast du mich wahrlich glücklich gemacht - muaaahhh !!


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2010)

ich würde ja schon eines dieser Dinger nehmen ......  eignet sich bestimmt gut für z.b. die tägliche Fahrt zur Arbeit und dann auf dem Heimweg noch einen Ritt durch den Wald


----------



## trek 6500 (7. September 2010)

...........................................................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...eignet sich bestimmt gut für z.b. die tägliche Fahrt zur Arbeit und dann auf dem Heimweg noch einen Ritt durch den Wald


Ich mach mit dem jetzigen Bike (26er) eigentlich vom frühen Frühjahr bis zum späten Herbst mehr oder weniger genau das von Dir Beschriebene...also warum nur musst Du Kati ärgern...  mit diesen "Vermutungen" 
Du siehst - Sie hat keine Worte mehr!


----------



## trek 6500 (7. September 2010)

genau !!!!!


----------



## linkespurfahrer (7. September 2010)

*Übrigens: Ein 29er ist eigentlich ein 28er!* Beide haben nämlich 700C Felgen/Reifen! Man macht das nur zur besseren Unterscheidung. Oder Verwirrung.
Also kann man bestimmte Leute schon mit ein paar Cross-Trekking-Bikes ärgern: "Breite Reifen rauf und ab gehts" - Und da gibts ja bei CUBE ein paar Möglichkeiten.

Ich biete Euch jetzt zwei Mal Abendstimmung:

An der Talsperre Spremberg - Steg am Spreecamp Bagenz Montag Abend kurz nach 18 Uhr:




Heute Abend gegen 19:15 auf der Brücke bei Dolgenbrodt - Zwischen Königswusterhausen und Storkow:




Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. September 2010)

Danke @ Hemme 

@ Bärbel: Das is bei uns zu hause. also aufm königstuhl / hausberg von heidelberg. Im erweiterten sinne kann man ihn zum hometrailreportaire zählen  So sehn die trails hier "oben" , also im pfälzerwald und odenwald raum halt aus


----------



## barbarissima (7. September 2010)

Das macht mich jetzt natürlich schon ein bisschen fertig  Dass ihr sowas habt und wir hier nicht  Aber ich habe Freunde in Heidelberg


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2010)

Na da könnte ich schon schwach werden  Passt auch vom Namen 


Sorry Kati


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. September 2010)

Na dann würd ich die freunde öfters besuchen bärbel  - im übrigen glaube ich ja nicht so ganz an die unfaire trail verteilung


----------



## trek 6500 (7. September 2010)

ja , in 26 wär´das aber nochmal viel netter !!


----------



## Firefighter (7. September 2010)

> Cube plant KEIN 29er! die halten sich da raus, entwickeln (zumidnest offiziell) auch nix in der richtung. kurzum, sie weigern sich mit dem trend zu gehen und diese "dinger" zu fertigen...wie gesagt, nach dem momentanen stand wird es nie ein cube 29ner geben! (mal schaun was is, wenn sie eins bringen MÜSEEN)



doch die machen da was, müssen sie ja, jedenfalls hab ich letztens ein 29" Testbike in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (7. September 2010)

Dann sollten aber sowohl herr Cube persöhnlich als auch seine mitarbeiter darüber geschwiegen haben bzw. sogar das gegenteil behauptet haben! Wie gesagt, dass sie da gar nix planenn nehm ich denen nich ab, schließlich müssen auch die irgendwie mit dem trend gehen..aber gleich ein testbike?!(vll. was gelabeltes?, so wie der/die "cube-downhiller") und da sbei den aussagen? naja. wo? und auf welcher basis?


----------



## Cortina (8. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...im übrigen glaube ich ja nicht so ganz an die unfaire trail verteilung



Da muß ich Dir recht geben, ich glaube wir müssen unserer Bärbel mal wieder in Erinnerung rufen wie gut sie es doch hat 





Andere stehen eine Woche auf der Eurobike umgeben von tausenden genialen Bikes und kommen erst gar nicht zum Fahren  das grenzt an seelische Grausamkeit.

Grüße

Guido


----------



## fatz (8. September 2010)

nachdem ein 29er eh nur ein treckingrad mit dickeren reifen ist (ein kollege von mir hat das mit
seinem red bull sehr deutlich bewiesen), wo ist die schwierigkeit fuer cube ein 29er ht zu
"entwickeln" ? wenn mal die basis (sprich treckingrad) da ist macht das ein fitter kunstrukteur
in ein paar wochen, wenn nicht tagen. der hat da nix weiter zu tun als die noetige reifenfreiheit
im hinternbau zu schaffen und das gabelrohr ein paar cm nach oben zu setzen. die geo ist
doch eh immer gleich.


----------



## barbarissima (8. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Da muß ich Dir recht geben, ich glaube wir müssen unserer Bärbel mal wieder in Erinnerung rufen wie gut sie es doch hat
> [Bild]
> Andere stehen eine Woche auf der Eurobike umgeben von tausenden genialen Bikes und kommen erst gar nicht zum Fahren  das grenzt an seelische Grausamkeit.
> 
> ...


 
Oh 

 Hatte ich schon ganz vergessen


----------



## fatz (8. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Andere stehen eine Woche auf der Eurobike umgeben von tausenden genialen Bikes und kommen erst gar nicht zum Fahren  das grenzt an seelische Grausamkeit.


jetzt wein ned. nur weil du mal eine woche arbeiten musst. haengst eh oft
genug zum arbeiten am lago ab. 
auserdem: ich hab die letzten 3 wochen das bad renoviert. da waer ich lieber
auf der euerobike gewesen......


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. September 2010)

bist wenigstens pünktlich zzum mistwetter fertig?  aber das wochenende soll ja wieder sonne geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (8. September 2010)

na wetter war hier letztens eh recht durchwachsen. so richtig trocken sind die trails nicht geworden.


----------



## Cortina (8. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> auserdem: ich hab die letzten 3 wochen das bad renoviert. da waer ich lieber auf der euerobike gewesen......so richtig trocken sind die trails nicht geworden



Aggressionsbewältigung fällt unter Training, umso ausgeglichener bist Du anschließend auf dem Trail  
Außerdem wird son nasser S1 mal ganz schnell zum 2er 

@Andi 3001 Richtig, das Wochenende wird gut, mal wieder Zeit am Lago abzuhängen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## LittleBoomer (8. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Na dann würd ich die freunde öfters besuchen bärbel  - im übrigen glaube ich ja nicht so ganz an die unfaire trail verteilung



genau, denn wer suchet der findet......


----------



## ipzipzap (8. September 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> genau, denn wer suchet der findet......



Ahhh, das Motto der Minensucher?
Wer suchet, der findet. Wer drauftritt, verschwindet.


cu,
  Dino (Clown gefrühstückt)


----------



## fatz (8. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Aggressionsbewältigung fällt unter Training, umso ausgeglichener bist Du anschließend auf dem Trail
> Außerdem wird son nasser S1 mal ganz schnell zum 2er



ersten will ich aufm trail gar nicht ausgeglichen sein. da muss es rocken!
und zweitens hat's hier ned wirklich viele 1er.
so zur abwechslung noch n bild. zwar kein cube, aber ein kollege von mir, mit 
dem ich recht viel fahr:





an dem steig bist du neulich vorbeidefahren, guido.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. September 2010)

tauscht doch mal räder  ich glaub das könnt deine entscheidung beeinflussen. übrigens hab ichs abgesichert. 301 kommt mit dhx.


----------



## fatz (8. September 2010)

ah! thanks! 
das 301 aufm bild ist noch ein mk7 mit 140mm. das nimmt er momentan "nur" 
zum in die arbeit fahren  (mit anderer gabel). sonst isser mitm 901 unterwegs.


----------



## Cortina (8. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ...vorbeidefahren...



Du meinst wahrscheinlich da sind wir BEIDE VORBEI-gefahren in einem Wort 

Kann sein, wir sollten weniger heizen und mehr Rücksicht auf 150m weit entfernt im Gras sitzende Touris nehmen 

Guido


----------



## fatz (8. September 2010)

nein nicht an der kampen. ich meinte vorbeigefahren. auf deiner ersten regenabkuerzung,
bzw. auf dem weg rauf zu auch. auf knapp halbem weg die strasse runter rechts rein. ist aber 
nix wenn's nass ist.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na da könnte ich schon schwach werden  Passt auch vom Namen


 - ist dann sozusagen schon "vorgraviert" in Sachen  Diebstahlschutz....und farblich ja auch ganz nett 

Nanu, ist aber so ruhig hier? Sind denn alle schon


 ?
oder ist es doch einfach "nur" das doofe 


 ?
Wo sind die Bilder, Geschichten, Bikes & Brötchenholer......wie soll man sich denn da selbst wieder aufraffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (9. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wo sind die Bilder, Geschichten, Bikes & Brötchenholer......wie soll man sich denn da selbst wieder aufraffen...


im moment koennt ich dir hoechstens ein paar bilder von meinem noch nicht 
ganz fertigen neuen bad machen 
wetter hat's hier am alpenrand uebrigens gerade keines....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> im moment koennt ich dir hoechstens ein paar bilder von meinem noch nicht
> ganz fertigen neuen bad machen.


 
Na gut, wenn bis Morgen um die gleiche Zeit nichts passiert ist....
nehme ich auch das, wäre im "weitesten" Sinne ja auch ein Würfel  - nehme ich jedenfalls an


----------



## kube (9. September 2010)

Das Wetter hier in NRW lädt nicht gerade zum biken ein und deshalb auch keine Bilder.


----------



## dusi__ (9. September 2010)

es ist schwer das ganze überhaupt wetter zu nennen 

morgen kommen meine neuen pedale und ich schraub am bike rum dann mach ich nochn paar pics 

so wie das is kanns ja nich bleiben


----------



## Cortina (9. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> im moment koennt ich dir hoechstens ein paar bilder von meinem noch nicht ganz fertigen neuen bad machen



Jepp, stells Cube in die Wanne und schon passts wieder zum Fred 

Guido


----------



## Deftik (9. September 2010)

Mein Bike am einzigst schönen Tag in meinem Urlaub am Chiemsee sonst nur Regen


----------



## dusi__ (9. September 2010)

ein bild ein bild


----------



## Markus i35 (9. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> im moment koennt ich dir hoechstens ein paar bilder von meinem noch nicht
> ganz fertigen neuen bad machen



mach mal

und damit ihr nicht weiter weint,
ich hab noch was für den Winter aus der "Restekiste" gebastelt


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. September 2010)

eins schepp...








eins falsch fokusiert.....








....aber bevor ihr bei dem wetter und auf entzug durchdreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (9. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Jepp, stells Cube in die Wanne und schon passts wieder zum Fred


sag's zweimal!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. September 2010)

Das sind die wahren Helden des Alltags...lassen keinen hängen 
In mir juckt es dank der Fotos schon wieder - und damit ist diesmal nicht die Nase gemeint 
Wenn tatsächlich das versprochene Wochenendwetter kommt .... 
bin ich wohl endlich wieder unterwegs....und das ist "überleibes..ähm überlebenswichtig" würde mein Arzt sagen. 
Tata...das "Bunte Verdienstkreuz" geht daher an: Vorgeschlagen sind Deftik, Markus & Andi. Ach ja und fatz, der unter großen Verlusten in seinem Bad gekämpft hat  

http://www.smilies.4-user.de


----------



## Cortina (9. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> sag's zweimal!




*sing modus an* 
Wir wolln die Wanne sehen
Wir wolln die Wanne sehen
Wir wolln die Wanne sehen
*sing modus aus*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> sag's zweimal!





Cortina schrieb:


> *sing modus an*
> Wir wolln die Wanne sehen
> Wir wolln die Wanne sehen
> Wir wolln die Wanne sehen
> *sing modus aus*


 
Autsch, das war aber gleich Drei! mal... Ob das wohl gut geht  
*PS: Wanne! Wanne!  mit Cube! Cube!*


----------



## nen (9. September 2010)

Wieder zurück in Innsbruck, das Wetter passt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. September 2010)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (9. September 2010)

Hallo Jungs.
Hier mein Cube LTD Race 2009 mit LRS Mavic Crossride + SLX Bremsscheiben...


----------



## beuze1 (9. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wo sind die Bilder, Geschichten, Bikes & Brötchenholer......wie soll man sich denn da selbst wieder aufraffen...



*Hab mir heute die Bremsleitung abgerissen, und zwei Händler in der Stadt sind nicht fähig mir das bis morgen zu richten..
einer muss erst mal ne Leitung Bestellen, der andere möchte sie gleich abbauen und zum Service zu Formula schicken beides mindestens eine Woche.
dabei machts bei uns im Wald richtig Spaß





















Muß ich die Wochenend Tour eben nur mit einer Bremse fahren..*


----------



## Unze77 (9. September 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Willst da mit deinem AMS runter


----------



## Mithras (9. September 2010)

krasse Strecke Beuze


----------



## Markus i35 (9. September 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Willst da mit deinem AMS runter





@Beuze, falls ohne Fangseil und Leiter

entweder   oder


----------



## wiesi991 (9. September 2010)

boah beuze ich will da hin 

dass es nicht ganz ot wird - hier noch ein bild der letzten ausfahrt:


----------



## Ostwandlager (10. September 2010)

OH Beuze, bremsen nach formula schicken das dauert... Da hocken nur 2 leute mit einem berg voller reklamationen  Machs lieber selber ​


----------



## idworker (10. September 2010)

Hi Beuze, und ich würde mir ne Ersatz Bremse auf's Lager legen......
Hätte noch eine fast neue Magura Louise BAT, günstig

Grüße Uwe


----------



## fatz (10. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> *PS: Wanne! Wanne!  mit Cube! Cube!*





Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



is ja gut. aber gestern ging nur foto mit wanne ohne cube. und dann hab ich 
nicht mal mehr geschafft, euch die zu zeigen.....

ps. das neue bad hat uebrigens keine wanne mehr sondern nur noch dusche.


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2010)

@Beuze

Der Weg ist noch gar nicht fertig, da fehlt ein Stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (10. September 2010)

so wies aussieht muss sich beuze demnächstn hanzz zu legen  
sieht mal richtig geil aus !!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. September 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Hab mir heute die Bremsleitung abgerissen, und zwei Händler in der Stadt sind nicht fähig mir das bis morgen zu richten..


Technisches Versagen gilt als "entschuldigtes" Fernbleiben... 
PS: 
Die Strecke macht mir schon ein wenig Angst (Hardtailfahrer ) - 
wer baut denn so was monströses in die Landschaft? 
Ist doch ´ne Menge Aufwand an Zeit und Holz.....etwa ein Verein? 
Oder mehr so im positiven Sinne "kaputte" Freaks?
Na - probieren würd ich schon mal wollen - gaaanz vorsichtig, aber nicht mit meinem Bike 
Viel Spaß am kommenden WE - vielleicht noch mal die "Judo-Rolle" üben.....kann ja nicht schaden  



fatz schrieb:


> ....das neue bad hat uebrigens keine wanne mehr sondern nur noch dusche.


Dusche, Dusche....heißer Sommer  Das bringt mich auf etwas...
wo habe ich es noch - ahhh hier:



Fertig!
Für die kleine Runde einfach an die Trinkflasche anschließen....



.......für die große Runde - die sogenannte "Rucksackversion" 



Gut ist noch ein Prototyp - aber bis zum nächsten Sommer ist ja durchaus noch etwas Zeit zum verfeinern 
So fatz - jetzt Deine Version


----------



## beuze1 (10. September 2010)

*Unze77*


> Willst da mit deinem AMS runter


*das AMS ist das kleinere Problem
das größere bin schon ich..
*

*wiesi991*


> boah beuze ich will da hin


*komm vorbei..*


*Ostwandlager*


> OH Beuze, bremsen nach formula schicken


*da kauf ich vorher ne Neue die ist in 2 Tagen da..
*

*mzaskar,Man bin ich unfit*


> Der Weg ist noch gar nicht fertig, da fehlt ein Stück


*nein, es wird keinen Lift geben?*


*spurhalter*


> wer baut denn so was monströses in die Landschaft?
> etwa ein Verein?


*mehr so im positiven Sinne "kaputte" Freaks?*




> Viel Spaß am kommenden WE - vielleicht noch mal die "Judo-Rolle" üben.....


*das sind ja schöne Aussichten*





*it goes on
beuze1*


----------



## lolo-bike (10. September 2010)

heute am Glaswaldsee während einer tour von Freudenstadt über löcherberg- moos- ohlsbach nach OG


----------



## Markus i35 (10. September 2010)

@fatz 
Feigling

ich habe mal das Bild von fatz neuem Bad online gestellt(kein HartzIV-Bad).
An alle Neider, Bettler, Hausierer: die Adresse von fatz für Bettelbriefe
gibts bei mir


----------



## Vincy (10. September 2010)

Ein Cube Logo wäre da aber passender gewesen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

der AlpenX ist jetzt zwar schon 3 Wochen  her ... (Zeit für den nächsten ), aber ich möchte euch nicht die Bilder vorenthalten.

Sind aber nicht so spektakulär wie manch andere hier. Wir sind halt nur nen kleinen AlpenX gefahren 360km 7000hm von Imst zum Lago di Como. Aber wir haben ihn geschafft und es hat super Spaß gemacht den AlpenX in einer Supertruppe zu fahren.

Erstmal übers Idjoch. Hmmm lecker, bei -3 °C und ... Schneefall .



Naja, dann ging es aber fast ganze 1000hm bergab . Unsere beide Würfel beim Vernichten von hm.




Das Wetter wurde dann Richtung Nauders besser. Ging es das eine mal 1000hm bergab, ging es das andere mal 1000 hm bergauf. Ging auch irgendwie.




Am 3. Tag schon gutes Wetter. Irgendwo hinter Livigno.




Richtige schöne Gegend. Meine Frau und ich haben es genossen.




Hier sind wir am Malojapass. Die Abfahrt war richtig cool und rasant .




Tolle Gegend.




Am Ende haben wir es geschafft. Tolles Erlebnis  und bestimmt nicht der letzte AlpenX. 




Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Milan0 (10. September 2010)

ich hab auch noch ein kleines Bild gefunden...


----------



## beuze1 (10. September 2010)

*@Sirrah73
Schöne eindrücke von Eurer Tour..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (11. September 2010)

*@Sirrah73*
Superschöne Bilder  Ich bin schwer beeindruckt


----------



## nen (11. September 2010)

Raus aus Innsbruck, vorbei an der Europabrücke...
















*@Sirrah73*
Klasse Bilder


----------



## Hemme (11. September 2010)

Tolle Bilder habt ihr wieder reingestellt

Hier welche von ner Rennertour heute Rund um Nördlingen:




Der 89,9 m hohe Daniel:


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. September 2010)

Danke für die Bilderkomplimente .

Ach habt ihr ein Glück, die ihr da in den Alpengegenden wohnt. Obwohl, heute haben wir wieder ne schöne Taunustour gemacht. War auch sehr schön , hat aber leider nicht so spektakuläre Aussichten.


----------



## fatz (11. September 2010)

also auf allgemeinen wunsch noch mein bad. von dem weiter oben geposteten protzteil 
moechte ich mich distanzieren. das ist vielleicht teuer, aber sowas von haesslich....




an der dusche fehlt noch die abtrennung und vorhaenge gibt's auch noch....

achja cubelogo gibt's aus bereits bekannten gruenden keines. ich moecht ja nicht mit 
jedem neuen radl das bad neu fliessen 

morgen gibt's hoffentlich mal wieder gelegenheit fuer bikefotos...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ....von dem weiter oben geposteten protzteil
> moechte ich mich distanzieren. das ist vielleicht teuer, aber sowas von haesslich....


Hey - mein Bike als Duschversion ist doch kein Protzteil und auch nicht sauteuer - dann schon eher hässlich 
Schöne Arbeit  die vielen kleinen Mosaikkacheln machen sicher viel Arbeit.....hat sich aber geloht & nun aber endlich mal wieder raus ins Freie Morgen - viel Spaß dabei......auch wenn Du bei dem Wetter die Neue Dusche nicht zwingend nach der Tour benötigen wirst.....aber es soll ja bald kommen....das "Ich dusche schön warm danach" Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid89 (12. September 2010)

Ich habe gestern das schöne Wetter genutzt und eine Tour unternommen. Hier ein paar Bilder, hoffe sie gefallen euch. 




























Gruß acid89


----------



## beuze1 (12. September 2010)

*Verdammt ruhig hier..
wo seid Ihr den alle..
heute keine Bilder von mir, da ich immer noch keinen neuen Foto habe.
Und auf der heutigen Tour durchs nen-Land wäre ich bei 14 Murren-Abgängen der gröberen Sorte, die es zu überklettern galt eh nicht zum Fotografieren gekommen..*


----------



## wiesi991 (12. September 2010)

warn heut warscheinlich alle biken - so wie ich auch - aber die streckenfotos kennt ihr ja schon


----------



## joergenson (12. September 2010)

OK, hier sind Fotos.
War heute mit dem Fritzzi aussi....





















Sers Joergenson


----------



## joergenson (12. September 2010)

OK, hier sind Fotos
War heute mit dem Fritzzi aussi....





















Sers Joergenson


----------



## joergenson (12. September 2010)

Huch - doppelt gepostet hält länger!!!!!!
Außerdem hats jetzt die doppelte Anzahl an Bildern......
Tschuldigung


----------



## Jensi_70 (12. September 2010)

Hier nun meine neueste Errungenschaft:


----------



## Jensi_70 (12. September 2010)

... und noch ein Bild (das letzte war nicht so doll)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. September 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Verdammt ruhig hier..wo seid Ihr denn alle..





wiesi991 schrieb:


> warn heut warscheinlich alle biken - so wie ich auch.....


 
Auch wir waren heute Vormittag unterwegs - sollte eigentlich nur eine ganz kleine Runde zum "Wiederangewöhnen" nach 1 Woche Ausfall werden....aber das Wetter und die Stimmung waren so gut - das es doch fast 30 km wurden.  Leider kein Gebirgspanorama in der Nähe  daher eher Flachland-Fotos wie die von Acid89 
Aber immerhin - vielleicht animiert es ja noch welche hier -ein paar Fotos von heute einzustellen  so wie joergenson, der mir nur knapp zuvor kam  Schönes Teil 
Aufbruch am Morgen - Richtung Wald



"Fang das Licht" oder dann doch eher eine "Erleuchtung"  im Wald



Noch ´ne Runde um den Teich - macht so´n Spaß heute....



Da unten sind die Oderwiesen - schnell noch die Aussicht geniessen



Endlich angekommen unten bei den Oderwiesen.....



Schön war es!

@Jensi 70 - Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## freeride_bogl (12. September 2010)

das shore is schon fein, sowas könnt ich bei meinen trails nich bauen, würd den förster nich sehr freuen. is das ding legal ??
meine shores sind selten länger als 10 meter, und versteckt im dichstesten dickicht ...
dafür dass sich die typen so viel arbeit machen, sind wenig sprünge drops skinnies etc drin, nen einfachen holzpfad in dem ausmaß zu zimmern wär mir persönlich zu viel aufwand, da kann ich genausogut am boden fahren. 

hab grad mein rad mal geputzt:






pedale halbes jahr alt 





steinschlag (ca 0.7cm tief) und der grund warum ich eine kefü brauch. kommt alles aufm foto nich so schlimm in echt siehts trauriger aus 





noch ne frage (hab vergessen foto zu machen) kennt jemand beim ams 125 das problem, dass der hinterbau am sattelrohr anschlägt ?
es wird bei mir immer schlimmer. als es neu war konnt ich beim dämpfer koplett einfedern. mittlerweile fehlen ca 0.5 cm am dämpferbein, dann schlägt der hinterbau an.
kanns sein dass der hinterbau verzogen ist etc ??? der dämpfer ist am lager auch etwas ausgeschlagen und hat spiel, aber neue lager bringen nichts, und ich will ihn erst im winter einschicken, weil ich das rad im sommer immer brauch. daran dürftes aber eig nicht liegen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (12. September 2010)

Soo heute mal wieder im Wiesenttal unterwegs gewesen, 400HM und 25 km Strecke..

Die Bikes 







War bei der ersten Einkehr dann gings weiter..










Schöne Aussicht auf nem Felsen..





Weiter auf ein paar Trails bis zu ner schönen aussicht übers Wiesenttal, oberhalb der Riesenburg






Auf halber Höhe hinab zur Riesenburg


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. September 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> wo schlägt er denn an? ich hatte das problem mal bei nem kunden. der hatte die sattelklemme einfach getauscht und falschrum dran. Aber wenn er richtig anschlägt dann muss der rahmen irgendwas haben..
> ach seh ich jetzt erst: du fährst die ergo griffe? die gehn bei mir gar net hattest du netmal ne kindshock drin? und noch zum trost: meine teile sehn nach nem halben jahr nicht besser aus und dellen hab ich auch genug.


----------



## freeride_bogl (12. September 2010)

ja die brücke von den hinterbau-streben schlägt am sattelrohr vom rahmen selber an, der schnellspanner ist weiter oben.

langsam nervt das ganze bike end, weils halb zerfällt. laufräder haben üble 8er und höhenschlag, beides kaum mehr zu beseitigen. naben im arsch. hinten hab ich viel weniger federweg durch das anschlagen. die gabel hat auch irgendne macke, lässt sich nicht mehr einstellen ...
naja die teleskop stütze die ich mal hatte is dauernd eingeschickt, entweder sie geht nich mehr hoch, oder sie federt wie ein dämpfer  und jetz is mit was von der klemmung abgebrochen. der sattel hat nie gehalten - immer nach hinten gewandert, dann wollt ich etwas fester anziehn, und ratsch kaputt ..

naja die ergon griffe hab ich zu meinen touren zeiten gekauft  mittlerweile hätt ich auch lieber andre, aber ich komm mit denen auch bestens klar, immer entspannte handgelenke. für neue hab ich kein geld

alles in allem - ich brauch ein neues rad ..


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. September 2010)

Das was du aufzählst hatte ich anfangs des jahrs /bzww. ende letzets jahr...und das war der grund warum ich saniert hab funzen tuts ganz gut...aber du merksts halt. mein rad hat mittlerweile ettliche tausend (zwischen 15 nd 20tsd. weiß grad net genau...muss mal wieder schaun) und da kommen dann solangsam halt sachen wie lagersitze und son scheiß aber dank der ganzen neuen teile bräucht ich nur n dämpfer nen rahmen und bremsen


----------



## nen (12. September 2010)

Die Info hätte ich beim uphill gebraucht 


















beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> Und auf der heutigen Tour durchs nen-Land wäre ich bei 14 Murren-Abgängen der gröberen Sorte, die es zu überklettern galt eh nicht zum Fotografieren gekommen..*


Noch von Anfang August oder neue Abgänge


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2010)

Ich war dann auch mal wieder draussen 

















schön wars


----------



## Cortina (12. September 2010)

Hallo,

mal wieder ein paar Fotos vom Lago.

Freitag Nacht unter Sternenhimmel angekommen




Malga Vellestre




Malga Vellestre + meine Weinigkeit




Sentiero 668




Abendessen 




Monte Baldo




Altissimo




Abfahrt zur Malga Campo




Sentiero 650




Noch ne Malga




Super Wetter und die 2000hm Trailabfahrt vom Altissimo sind immer wieder der Hammer.

Grüße
Guido

@fatz, diesmal war ich nicht arbeiten 
Kompliment für das Bad, machst Du an die Dusche noch ne Abdeckung hin oder bleibt das offen?

@iuri, grazie per il bellissimo fine set. anche se stai leggendo il forum della CUBE e NON della Specialized


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. September 2010)

@ All: richtige tolle Bilder . Da kommt man so richtig ins träumen .


----------



## trek 6500 (12. September 2010)

...so, wir waren auch 3 stunden in der umgebung unterwegs - den letzten sonnentag geniessen - ab morgen soll es bei uns die ganze nächste woche regnen - vor ca. 2 std. hat es angefangen ... schönen montag - ich hab noch 1 tag urlaub ..greez , die kati  p.s. ja , wir hatten helme dabei ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (13. September 2010)

joergenson schrieb:


>



Da war ich dieses Jahr auch schon! Wenn auch nicht mit dem Cube!  Super geile Ecke!


----------



## fatz (13. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> @fatz, diesmal war ich nicht arbeiten


fauler sack! aber ich war gestern auch aufm radl. zwar nur n bissl 
hoehenmeter schrubben (die trails sind in den kitzbuehelern doch recht 
spaerlich, aber das wetter war so geil, da war's auch so gut und der boden
war eh noch recht feucht.)


> Kompliment für das Bad, machst Du an die Dusche noch ne Abdeckung hin oder bleibt das offen?


na. ich sag doch, dass es noch nicht fertig ist. auf die mauer kommt noch glas
drauf und vorn ein vorhang. dann muss man ned so viel wischen. wegs glas
werd ich die woche mal da http://www.magma-glas-design.de/ hinschauen.
ned billig, aber auch ned so viel teuerer als was stinknormales.


----------



## unocz (13. September 2010)

zwei kollegen und ich @pfälzer wald


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. September 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> noch ne frage (hab vergessen foto zu machen) kennt jemand beim ams 125 das problem, dass der hinterbau am sattelrohr anschlägt ?
> es wird bei mir immer schlimmer. als es neu war konnt ich beim dämpfer koplett einfedern. mittlerweile fehlen ca 0.5 cm am dämpferbein, dann schlägt der hinterbau an.
> kanns sein dass der hinterbau verzogen ist etc ??? der dämpfer ist am lager auch etwas ausgeschlagen und hat spiel, aber neue lager bringen nichts, und ich will ihn erst im winter einschicken, weil ich das rad im sommer immer brauch. daran dürftes aber eig nicht liegen ..



Im AMS 125 Thread wir dieses Thema behandelt. Wenn die Lager schon ausgeschlagen sind, würde ich nicht mehr fahren, sonst ist bald der Rahmen hinüber.....


----------



## Friecke (13. September 2010)

joergenson schrieb:


> OK, hier sind Fotos.
> War heute mit dem Fritzzi aussi....
> 
> Sers Joergenson


 
Moin moin,
Sengbachtalsperre?

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. September 2010)

Na war doch noch reichlich was los an Bildern 
Ach wenn ich die von cortina oder mzaskar usw. so sehe - die Fotos sind wegen der Umgebung allein schon in einer ganz anderen Liga  


freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ...Steinschlag (ca 0.7cm tief) und der grund warum ich eine kefü brauch. kommt alles aufm foto nich so schlimm in echt siehts trauriger aus


Und ich fragte mich immer - wie ihr das so macht. Habe vor einer Weile in einer steinigen Abfahrt im Wald bei ca. 35-40 km/h einen größeren Schotterstein ans Unterrohr bekommen....und seit dem erst einmal die Strecke gemieden, da ich Angst vor erneuten Einschlägen hatte.
Habe mich immer gefragt, was ich anders (falsch) mache....denn offensichtlich erwischt es ja immer nur mich  
Aber nun weiß ich, bin kein "Einzelfall" - und das ist eben so 
Bei mir ist aber damals nix passiert - da ich am Unterrohr zusätzlich zur Serienfolie von Cube noch einen Gel-Artigen Unterrohrschutz angebracht habe. Sieht man im Original eigentlich gar nicht - kommt auf dem Produktfoto hier einfach echt blöd rüber...
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/kleinteile/bbb-unterrohrschutzsticker-tubeskin/9281.html
Der Einschlag war über den Rahmen bis in die Griffe zu spüren - gefunden habe ich aber zum Glück nix 


unocz schrieb:


> zwei kollegen und ich @pfälzer wald


Die Kollegen sind ja biketechnische Zwillinge  Der CC -Clan. Oder kurz CCC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (13. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ach wenn ich die von cortina oder mzaskar usw. so sehe - die Fotos sind wegen der Umgebung allein schon in einer ganz anderen Liga



Danke, im mzaskar-schen und nen-schen Revier will ich schon lange mal wildern gehen und wenn ich die Bilder so sehe dauert das nicht mehr lange 
Andererseits währe eine einfache Tour im Flachen oder mit ein paar Hügeln bis zum nächsten Biergarten auch mal was feines. Am Lago gilt grob die Rechnung 1km=100hm, die Tour von Samstag waren 15km und 1500hm, da bleibt kaum noch Kraft für die Abfahrt.



spurhalter schrieb:


> Und ich fragte mich immer - wie ihr das so macht. Habe vor einer Weile in einer steinigen Abfahrt im Wald bei ca. 35-40 km/h einen größeren Schotterstein ans Unterrohr bekommen....



Da Lob ich mir Carbon, scheint stabiler zu sein 
Spaß bei Seite, bei mir schepperts regelmäßig, Unterrohr gut mit Folie abkleben, wenns ganz rauh wird alten aufgeschnittenen Fahrradschlauch mit Kabelbindern provisorisch am Unterrohr befestigen.
Es muss auch nicht immer das Unterrohr sein, oft sind es auch die Kurbeln die heftig was abbekommen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (13. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Es muss auch nicht immer das Unterrohr sein...


ganz oft sind's auch schienbeine und knoechel, aber da hast ja jetzt auch aufgestockt.


----------



## 3radfahrer (13. September 2010)

Friecke schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> Sengbachtalsperre?
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank



Riiiiiichhhttiiiiiiiigggg!


----------



## trek 6500 (13. September 2010)

.....hatte mal ein ltd in lime green eloxiert - als ich das erste mal eien schotterabfahrt runter bin , war das gesamte u-rohr wie mit pickeln übersät - hab den rahmen damals eingeschickt- und hab ersatz bekommen . die meinten , es wäre eins der bikes , die zu kurz im eloxalbad gelegen hätten .....


----------



## Magic21 (13. September 2010)

Schöne Bilder habt Ihr da.
Noch ein paar Bilder von meiner Ostseetour.

Gruss Magic21

*Singletrail mal anders*
*



*


*Einfahrt zur Kieler Förde*






*und schwupp diwupp ist man im Sonnenstaat*


----------



## hano! (13. September 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Verdammt ruhig hier..
> wo seid Ihr den alle..
> heute keine Bilder von mir, da ich immer noch keinen neuen Foto habe.
> Und auf der heutigen Tour durchs nen-Land wäre ich bei 14 Murren-Abgängen der gröberen Sorte, die es zu überklettern galt eh nicht zum Fotografieren gekommen..*



Wer war denn da so mürrisch??

Oder meinst du etwa Muren?


----------



## beuze1 (13. September 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Noch von Anfang August oder neue Abgänge



*sind wohl die vom August, sonst wäre "da" kein Durchkommen gewesen.
*





*Selbst die große Brücke am Camping ist fast unpassierbar, da sie gut 2m abgesackt ist..*


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. September 2010)

Hab seit Freitag ein neues spielzeug 

Ich habs noch nich wirklich drauf, aber ohne übung kann das ja nix werden. Das hier sind meine ersten aufnahmen und mein erster übungsschnitt (den ich sicherlich hätte ausbauen können - das aber nur n bissle testmaterial is gehts) mit der GoPro Hero HD. also verzeiht fehler, etc 

Weitere videos sind geplant. viel spaß beim schauen..


*Tip: mit bissl aufgedrehterer box ansehen*


----------



## beuze1 (13. September 2010)

*Nach ca. 100km Touren mit nur der Vorderrad Bremse kann ich sagen, das ist nicht wirklich gut.
Bevor ich dann hoffentlich morgen oder Mittwoch meine Neue bekomm, wollt ich noch mal schauen, was den die Ursache für den Schaden war.


da arbeitet die Schwinge still vor sich hin, und nagt an Schaltzug und Bremsleitung





nach getaner Arbeit, sauber abgeschert





der Übeltäter





da werd ich morgen mal kräftig "Dremeln"


*
.
.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. September 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ..da arbeitet die Schwinge still vor sich hin, und nagt an Schaltzug und Bremsleitung...


Seltsam - beim Betrachten der 2011 er Modelle fiel mir diese Art der Bremsleitungsführung gestern noch negativ auf....und ich dachte....wenn das alles arbeitet  Aber muss ja funzen - fahren doch Alle so rum.... 
Und nun das! Entschuldige, vielleicht strahle ich eine Art "Geistigen Vodoo-Zauber" oder so aus - aber das wollte ich wirklich nicht 
Dremeln macht zwar die Schrammen glatter - aber hast Du ´ne Butte der Rahmenfarbe im Bestand??? Oder kommt da einfach was "dezentes" aus Neopren oder so über die Narbe 
PS: Drücke die Daumen, dass Du bald wieder 2 Bremsen benutzen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (13. September 2010)

Uups  das sieht ja übel aus  Habe gerade erst mal nachgesehen, wie mein Schaltzug und die Bremsleitung verlegt sind. Da ist aber alles in Ordnung. Die gehen außen an der Wippe vorbei  Und haben Gumminubbel übergestreift. 

*@Andi*
Für´s erste Mal ein klasse Video  Wenn du deine Gopro woanders hinbinden möchtest, dann kannst du dir hier [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aJzYioSDi4"]YouTube        - GoPro HD Hero camera: 2010 Post Office Bike Jam[/nomedia] ein paar Inspirationen holen  ( Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, wie man das Video direkt in den Text kriegt  )

*@all Bilderposter*
Superschöne Bilder habt ihr gemacht    Werde nach wie vor ganz sentimental, wenn ich bilder aus den Bergen sehe


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Andi*
> Für´s erste Mal ein klasse Video  Wenn du deine Gopro woanders hinbinden möchtest, dann kannst du dir YouTube        - GoPro HD Hero camera: 2010 Post Office Bike Jam ein paar Inspirationen holen



Will ich  ich will auch mehr "ohne helm" filmen...aber das wird noch. Dank dir für den link und fürs lob!


----------



## fatz (13. September 2010)

so noch ei paar bildchen von der gestrigen tour in den kitzbuehelern:
kelchsau, siedeljoch, auffach, horlerstiegl, kelchsau

radwegschild in den oesterreichischen nationalfarben






der schafsiedel vom siedeljoch aus





snack am wegrand





panorama am horlerstiegl


----------



## barbarissima (13. September 2010)

Sehr einladend das Schild


----------



## fatz (13. September 2010)

ach weisst, bei einer lkw-tauglichen forststrasse scheiss ich mir schon lang nix mehr. im zweifel muss
er die schandis wegen einer ordnungwidrigkeit auf den berg rauffahren lassen....


----------



## beuze1 (13. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Dremeln macht zwar die Schrammen glatter - aber hast Du ´ne Butte der Rahmenfarbe im Bestand???



*Ich werde die Schrammen schön verschleifen und etwas mehr Platz schaffen,
danach noch glatt Polieren und eventuell mit etwas Farbe schützen..
die Stelle ist vor Blicken gut gestürzt und so wird es nicht weiter auffallen
*


----------



## S-type (13. September 2010)

Guten Abend,
hier ein paar Eindrücke vom WE in Garmisch...

Tag1: 30km 680hm
















Tag2 am Eibsee 48km 1400hm









































Tag 3 beginnt mit einem wunderschönem Sonnenaufgang und mit Blick auf die Zugspitze... es ging nach Lermoos und da warteten 1000hm am Stück auf uns...33km 1500hm






























Oben angekommen...





Dann gings runter..und wie...










erstmal begutachten...




















und so ging dann auch der letzte Tag zu Ende 





Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Steffke (14. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hab seit Freitag ein neues spielzeug
> 
> Ich habs noch nich wirklich drauf, aber ohne übung kann das ja nix werden. Das hier sind meine ersten aufnahmen und mein erster übungsschnitt (den ich sicherlich hätte ausbauen können - das aber nur n bissle testmaterial is gehts) mit der GoPro Hero HD. also verzeiht fehler, etc
> 
> Weitere videos sind geplant.



Sehr schön. Fleißig weiter üben und posten.


----------



## xerto (14. September 2010)

Bilder von Urwaldsteig am Edersee:

70 KM fast 1500 Hm:






Liegt noch viel Zeugs rum. Der Kellerwald wird nicht bewirtschaftet und nicht gepflegt.






Schöner Blick von 550 m Höhe. Das hessische Bergland ist schön zu fahren. Auf der Radkarte immer die Strecken  fahren, die so beschrieben sind: "Für Fahrräder nicht geeignet"






Sogar schön steil..






Der Edersee von oben..






Damit geht alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (14. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> so noch ei paar bildchen von der gestrigen tour in den kitzbuehelern:
> kelchsau, siedeljoch, auffach, horlerstiegl, kelchsau



Bilder vom fatz, ich glaubs nicht aber wenn das so weitergeht müssen wir Dich von trailschwein in landschaftsgärtner umtaufen 



S-type schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> hier ein paar Eindrücke vom WE in Garmisch...Gruß Sebastian


Sebastian, verrätst Du mir wo der Trail der den Wasserfall quert ist?
Wenn ich mich nicht irre war doch an dem "nicht Cube" son Positionsdingens von G* dran, würde auch den Track nehmen 

Danke
Guido


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Bilder vom fatz, ich glaubs nicht aber wenn das so weitergeht müssen wir Dich von trailschwein in landschaftsgärtner umtaufen


----------



## fatz (14. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> wenn das so weitergeht müssen wir Dich von trailschwein in landschaftsgärtner umtaufen


so schlimm isses noch nicht. hab auch da was gefunden 
ich hab blos keinen bock auf selbstausloeserfotos ala stuntzi.
das ist mir zuviel aufwand.


----------



## Cortina (14. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> so schlimm isses noch nicht. hab auch da was gefunden
> ich hab blos keinen bock auf selbstausloeserfotos ala stuntzi.
> das ist mir zuviel aufwand.



Genau und dann von der Linie abkommen und über die Kamera heizen


----------



## fatz (14. September 2010)

das waer bei mir ungleich teurer


----------



## dusi__ (14. September 2010)

nach all euren schönen fotos poste ich auch mal wieder n paar bilder von unserem letzten ausflug am sonntag.

hier mein schatz samt neuen roten tretern welche mich wirklich perfekt ans bike pappen :-D  











das bike von Chrizzz hier ausm forum 




nach den ersten paar trails hat sich mein bike zu "höherem" berufen gefühlt...durfte nur leider nicht rauf  






nach der enttäuschung im kopf stürzten wir uns die downhill und CC strecke bei uns hinunter :

beim absprung:






Landung  :






und gruppenbild :





weiter so mit den fotos 

(paar bilder sind n wenig unscharf, liegt daran das meine cam halb tot ist, kommt heute erst zur reparatur  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (14. September 2010)

Welche Bilder?

Nix zu sehen.


----------



## dusi__ (14. September 2010)

schon geändert , hoffe ich


----------



## wildkater (14. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ach weisst, bei einer lkw-tauglichen forststrasse scheiss ich mir schon lang nix mehr. im zweifel muss
> er die schandis wegen einer ordnungwidrigkeit auf den berg rauffahren lassen....


...die gleichen Schilder habe ich übrigens am Sonntag auf meiner Tour im Salzkammergut auch gesehen. Lächerlich - bin dann weitergefahren und habe weiter oben 2 parallele 1m breite und mind. 50 cm tiefe Spuren von den Forstmaschinen aufgefunden...
Im übrigen habe ich einige andere MTBer auf den selben, gesperrten Strecken getroffen.
Wie fatz sagt, wenn der Forstweg 3m breit ist mach ich mir auch keine größeren Gedanken.
Ich hab mir auch sagen lassen, das Ganze hat Haftungstechnische Hintergründe.


----------



## fatz (14. September 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch sagen lassen, das Ganze hat Haftungstechnische Hintergründe.



naja. deswegen langt eigentlich das forstwegschild. in .at kannst du halt den 
grundeigentuemer vor gericht zerren, wenn du zu deppert zum radlfahrn bist.
aber wenn da ein bikeverbot haengt dann heisst das meist, dass das biken 
irgendwem nicht passt. aber wie gesagt...

als wir oben am siedeljoch brotzeit gemacht haben kam uebrigens auch eine 
ganze horde einheimischer biker den gleichen weg rauf.


----------



## trek 6500 (14. September 2010)

@all: schöne bilder 
@dusi : ..die roten pedale  passen leider nicht zu den anderen roten kleinteilen am bike - das seht dann immer so "gewollt" aus ...


----------



## dusi__ (14. September 2010)

ich steh drauf  und das sieht gewollt aus weils gewollt is , sonst hätt ich die ja nie gekauft


----------



## fatz (14. September 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> ich steh drauf


was solltest du mit pedalen auch sonst machen


----------



## Unze77 (14. September 2010)

@dusi: Wie hast denn das kleine "Schutzblech" zugeschnitten, mit ner Stichsäge? Ich will meins auch etwas schnittiger machen aber weis noch nicht womit ich da am besten rangeh.


----------



## Friecke (14. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @dusi : ..die roten pedale passen leider nicht zu den anderen roten kleinteilen am bike - das seht dann immer so "gewollt" aus ...


 
Jawoll, auf genau den Kommentar hatte ich schon gewartet 
Du kannst nur froh sein, dass Deine Sattelstütze weit genug draussen ist, sonst... 

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß mit den Bikes, die so sind wie sie die Bikes haben wollen, und sich das 
auch nicht madig machen lassen, weil "man" irgend etwas anders zu machen hat.

Tschöschen,
Friecke


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. September 2010)

Friecke schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß mit den Bikes, die so sind wie sie die Bikes haben wollen, und sich das
> auch nicht madig machen lassen, weil "man" irgend etwas anders zu machen hat.


Großes Danke erst einmal dafür!
Dennoch sind doch nicht alle Kritiken oberlehrerhaft gemeint.


 
In einem Forum gibt es eben sehr verschiedenen Geschmäcker und Meinungen. Die Diskussion über die Fotos zeigt dies überdeutlich auf.
So manche Kritik ist als "guter Hinweis" gemeint - oder sollte einfach auch als solcher Verstanden werden. Niemand wird hier zu was gezwungen....in meinem Fall hat die Kritik sogar 2x Positives bewirkt. Die Rahmengröße wurde angepasst - und die Optik (Trinkflasche) verbessert (grezz kati)  Dennoch habe ich entgegen aller zu erwartenden Kritik die Optik der Funktion nunmehr wieder untergeordnet. Meine Entscheidung - ganz ehrlich 
Das es nicht mehr super schön aussieht weiß ich - muss aber dann auch mit einiger Hähme leben/rechnen können.
Anderenfalls kann ich nicht posten....dann gibt es auch keine Kritik 
aber eben auch kein positives Feedback mehr. Muss jeder Wissen.
*Fazit:* 
_Jeder sollte doch einfach nur das aus der Kritik Anderer rauslesen, was ihm letztlich hilfreich erscheint. Dennoch kann sehr wohl auch das persönlich "Verschmähte" unter Umständen anderen Usern gefallen/hilfreich sein._ Also keine generellen Verbote! & seid nett zueinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (14. September 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> da werd ich morgen mal kräftig "Dremeln"
> 
> 
> ...




Dremeln????? Röööööhrich! Ich würd das lassen, dat reißt ab........



Laß das mal lieber sein, bevor du die abgebrochene Schwinge mal im Oberschenkel hast!


----------



## Ostwandlager (14. September 2010)

der Beuze weiß schon was er macht....


----------



## wiesi991 (14. September 2010)

@beuze: hab auf die bilder erstmal mein ams inspiziert - konnte an selbiger stelle nicht einmal abriebspuren finden (da is noch n cm dreck drüber ) - is schon komisch - mein beileid!
dafür hab ich festgestellt, dass irgendwo in der nähe beim einfedern was knackt -.-


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. September 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> .....dafür hab ich festgestellt, dass irgendwo in der nähe beim einfedern was knackt -.-


Beim Einfedern knackt es - mhmm, die Kniescheibe 

An Alle die aus Platzgründen gerade überlegen, wie sie Ihr Bike / Ihre Bikes evtl. an der Wand unterbringen können....
Habe heute bei "Thomas Phillips" für ganze 3 Euro! 2 Halter erspäht, 
die pro Stück für 20 kg ausgelegt sein sollen. Bike wird einfach an den Pedalen eingehangen....also 2 Bikes für 3 Euro an der Wand - ich glaube das kann man nicht mal selber bauen für das Geld. 
Über die Qualität kann ich (noch) nichts sagen - wirken aber in der Hand sehr schwer und solide....
Nur so als Tipp  vielleicht kanns ja einer Gebrauchen.....


----------



## wiesi991 (14. September 2010)

normal würd ich sagen: ja das war die kniescheibe (is seit ein paar kleineren unfällen hinüber - läuft nicht plan)
aber ich bin nicht draufgesessen  - den dämpfer mit dem oberkörper belastet - ka was das ist


----------



## trek 6500 (14. September 2010)

@dusi : ...bild posten - kommentare "ertragen" müssen - so is das halt in einem  bilder fred ...  ich meins net böse - aber wenn mir rote pedale und kurze sattelstützen nicht gefallen .... gaaanz oft gefällt mir auch was - das schreib ich dann ebenso !!!!! schön geschmeidig .. lg , k.


----------



## unocz (14. September 2010)

neue gabelfarbe und neue reifen


----------



## trek 6500 (14. September 2010)

schön !!! was  hälst du von den reifen ??? rollwiderstand ? matsch ..??


----------



## unocz (14. September 2010)

der beste reifen den ich bisher gefahren bin nach rocket ron,ralph, nobby und conti rk ss. und das in  jeder hinsicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (15. September 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> @dusi: Wie hast denn das kleine "Schutzblech" zugeschnitten, mit ner Stichsäge? Ich will meins auch etwas schnittiger machen aber weis noch nicht womit ich da am besten rangeh.



wenn ich ehrlich bin kann ichs dir gar nicht so genau sagen, hab das bike auch gebraucht gekauft und umgebaut.
aber ich schaus mir mal genauer an und dann sag ich dir bescheid 




trek 6500 schrieb:


> @dusi : ...bild posten - kommentare "ertragen" müssen - so is das halt in einem  bilder fred ...  ich meins net böse - aber wenn mir rote pedale und kurze sattelstützen nicht gefallen .... gaaanz oft gefällt mir auch was - das schreib ich dann ebenso !!!!! schön geschmeidig .. lg , k.



kann das sogar sehr gut ertragen, hab ich auch nich als böse empfunden oder als angriff oder sowas.  sollte von meiner seite auch nich böse rüberkommen  mir gefallen ja paar sachen auch nicht.


----------



## beuze1 (15. September 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> OH Beuze, bremsen nach formula schicken das dauert... Da hocken nur 2 leute mit einem berg voller reklamationen  Machs lieber selber ​






Ostwandlager schrieb:


> der Beuze weiß schon was er macht....




*So, Woche gerettet, Wochenende kanns wieder in die Berge gehen*



.
.


----------



## Unze77 (15. September 2010)

oohhh, mit Carbonhebel...


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. September 2010)

pff..mir sind drei gebrochen. ich fahr alu!(einseitig) (ausserdem sind die alu härter, also so vom feeling her)


----------



## PeterR (15. September 2010)

Hallo erstmal!

Nachdem das hier das Bilderforum ist (  ) will ich mal meinen Teil dazu beitragen.
Ich war dieses Jahr mit dem Rad in Spanien und bin den Camino del Norte, also den Küsten - Jakobsweg gefahren. Ich stell mal ein paar Bilder rein.

Ankunft in Bilbao






von unterwegs






im Wald






nochmal die Küste






noch 100 km (na ja, fast...)






Ankunft in Santiago






in Santiago an der Kathedrale






Der Stein "0" am Ende der Welt in Fisterra






Fertig verpackt zur Heimreise in Santiago






War alles in allem sehr anstrengend! Ich bin insgesamt 930 km und ca. 13000 hm gefahren. Der Camino Frances ist angenehmer...

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## slmslvn (15. September 2010)

Das ist aber mal n heftiges Beispiel von Nutzen vor Optik 
Aber sonst tolle Bilder..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (15. September 2010)

Sieht nach einer tollen Tour aus! Was ist das für ein Gepäckträger, den Du da an Dein Stereo gemacht hast? Hast Du überlegt ein Hardtail zu nehmen oder war es einfach das Rad, dass Du hast?


----------



## beuze1 (15. September 2010)

*Tolle Reise, Peter 
meinen Respekt  *
.
.


----------



## mi2 (15. September 2010)

nach dem biken ist vor dem putzen


----------



## PeterR (15. September 2010)

Hallo und Danke!

@slmslvn
Zugegeben, durch die lange Abstützung sieht das Ganze etwas ungewöhnlich aus, aber glaube mir: Mit Optik gewinnst Du auf dem Camino keinen Blumentopf...
Aber das ist ja auch kein Dauerzustand 

Normal sieht das Ganze so aus: 







Zum Träger:

Das ist ein Tubus Cargo.
Ich hab die Abstützung zum Schwingenlager und die Anbindung an die Achse selbst gemacht. Auch das "Schutzblech" ist selbst gemacht. Ist schon die zweite Reise damit und hält!

Da ein Bild mehr als tausend Worte sagt (ist ja ein Bilderforum...):






Die Achse hab ich selbst gedreht und so gestaltet, das die Enden jeweils über das Auge im Rahmen rausgehen. Beidseitig Gewinde rein und fertig!






Wenn jemand Daten, bzw. Maße zur Achse braucht, kann er das gerne haben.


Hat super funktioniert!

Nette Grüße

Peter

PS: Ich hab nur das Stereo!


----------



## zeKai (15. September 2010)

@mi2 das fällt bei der nächsten fahrt von alleine ab!


----------



## Unze77 (15. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> pff..mir sind drei gebrochen. ich fahr alu!(einseitig) (ausserdem sind die alu härter, also so vom feeling her)



Darauf wären wir jetz alleine nicht gekommen, daß die Aluhebel härter sind und mehr aushalten.
Aber es gibt auch Leute, die ned ständig vom Rad fallen und sich die Hebel abbrechen 
Ich find die Carbon halt schön. Und wenn er wirklich mal bricht hat Beutze ja noch den alten Hebel.


----------



## Cortina (15. September 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> Zum Träger:
> Das ist ein Tubus Cargo.
> Ich hab die Abstützung zum Schwingenlager und die Anbindung an die Achse selbst gemacht. Auch das "Schutzblech" ist selbst gemacht. Ist schon die zweite Reise damit und hält!
> Da ein Bild mehr als tausend Worte sagt (ist ja ein Bilderforum...):
> ...



Hallo Peter,

super Fotos, hatte für unsere Tour des Camino fürs nächste Jahr beschlossen mit den Hardtail zu fahren, nachdem ich nun Deine Konstuktion am Stereo gesehen habe komme ich ins Schwanken 
Hast Du die Achse anstelle der Syntace X12 eingesetzt?
Wieviel Kilo hattest Du am Träger?

Wie möchten den Klassiker fahren von den Pyrenäen über Burgos etc. da hats weniger Hm.

Hast Du genauere Infos zu Deiner Tour?

Danke
Guido


----------



## floggel (15. September 2010)

unocz schrieb:


>


Die Farbkombo ist einfach toll. Viel schöner als dieses ätzende rot/chrom/weiss bei einigen 2010 und 2011 Modellen.

PS: Mach doch mal Bilder in natürlicher Umgebung .


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. September 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Darauf wären wir jetz alleine nicht gekommen, daß die Aluhebel härter sind und mehr aushalten.
> Aber es gibt auch Leute, die ned ständig vom Rad fallen und sich die Hebel abbrechen
> Ich find die Carbon halt schön. Und wenn er wirklich mal bricht hat Beutze ja noch den alten Hebel.



vom rad fallen....pustekuchen. der letzte is beim einstellen abgebrochen und dass sie hart sind hat noch nen vorteil: wenn du ziehst und nen schwammigen druckpunkt verspürst wird der mit carbonhebeln immer schwammiger sein als mit alu..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. September 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> Ich war dieses Jahr mit dem Rad in Spanien und bin den Camino del Norte, also den Küsten - Jakobsweg gefahren....


 
Das nenne ich ja mal kreativ  Und sieht in meinen Augen auch noch top aus - hätte nie gedacht, das so etwas möglich ist mit einem derartigem Bike. Einfach nur genial....könnte man ja fast an eine Kleinserienproduktion denken....findest bestimmt ein paar dankbare Abnehmer 
Heute nach Feierabend hat es endlich aufgehört zu Regnen...Brandenburg könnte auch so schön sein....



Man könnte die Landschaft einfach so reichlich genießen....



Wenn es nur nicht diese verdammten Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen geben würde  
....und man will ja auch nicht unbedingt geblitzt werden 



Aber andere haben ja noch vieeeel schlimmere Schilder stehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. September 2010)

*@Peter*
Das war mal die etwas andere Tour  Ich werde jetzt wahrscheinlich immer an deine Bilder denken, wenn ich hier auf der Ostalb über den Jakobsweg radel 



> Heute nach Feierabend hat es endlich aufgehört zu Regnen...Brandenburg könnte auch so schön sein....


 
Überall könnte es so schön sein, wenn es nicht regnet  Sonne verlange ich ja schon gar nicht mehr


----------



## trek 6500 (15. September 2010)

..was is das denn nu wieder für ein neongelbes teil ... du bist echt erfinderisch , wenn es um komische teile ans bike montieren  geht ....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..was is das denn nu wieder für ein neongelbes teil


Ist kein montiertes Teil....war auch schon mal hier ein Foto drin



- ist so die Sparversion anstelle einer "Sicherheitsweste"  für Schlechtwetter...oder eben Nachtfahrten...eigentlich diese Klickies für Jogger und/oder so. Also die Dinger die man steif klicken kann - und die sich dann selbst um den Arm oder das Bein rollen sollen....bei mir "landet" das Ding nach einer Nachtfahrt schon mal nach Gebrauch an der Sattelstütze (um es nicht immer zu verdödeln). 
Dort wird es dann von mir auch gern mal "vergessen"....
Kann man aber ohne Schaden wieder abmachen....also keine Sorge, düs geht wieder weg  
Du siehst aber auch Alles! Adlerauge....


----------



## Themeankitty (15. September 2010)

Hi Mtb Gemeinde,
morgen stelle ich von meiner Mutter das neue Aim 2011 White ânâ Blue als Bild in den Thread.


----------



## PeterR (16. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> super Fotos, hatte für unsere Tour des Camino fürs nächste Jahr beschlossen mit den Hardtail zu fahren, nachdem ich nun Deine Konstuktion am Stereo gesehen habe komme ich ins Schwanken
> Hast Du die Achse anstelle der Syntace X12 eingesetzt?
> ...




Hallo Guido!

Ich bin den Camino Frances vor zwei Jahren gefahren. Damals mit meinem AMS. Der gleiche Träger war da auch schon dran.
Ja, ich hab die Achse nachgebaut und entsprechend modifiziert. Ist im Endeffekt "nur" ein Alustab mit Gewinde. Dazu hab ich die Originalachse zerlegt und vermessen. Kein Geheimnis 

Mein Gepäck hatte ca. 12-13 kg in den Packtaschen (zusammen). Das gesamte Rad schätze ich mal auf 26-28 kg alles in allem.
Den Frances habe ich ab Pamplona (Flug nach Bilbao, Bus nach Pamplona) gefahren. Ich hab dazu 9 Tage gebraucht. Sind ca. 800 km und 10000 hm. Wenn Ihr die Pyrenäen mitnehmt, kommt das noch dazu.

Siehe dazu auch: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267444&highlight=Jakobsweg

Beitrag 19

Ist im Prinzip mit einem Hardtail möglich, aber es sind ein paar "Grobschotterpassagen" dabei.

Genauere Infos kann ich Dir gerne geben. Schick mir mal eine PN.

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## PeterR (16. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das nenne ich ja mal kreativ  Und sieht in meinen Augen auch noch top aus - hätte nie gedacht, das so etwas möglich ist mit einem derartigem Bike. Einfach nur genial....könnte man ja fast an eine Kleinserienproduktion denken....findest bestimmt ein paar dankbare Abnehmer
> [/COLOR]



Hallo und Danke für die Blumen...

An Kleinserie, die Achse betreffend, hab ich auch schon gedacht. Mal sehen, was mein Chef dazu meint...


Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## LittleBoomer (16. September 2010)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Hi Mtb Gemeinde,
> morgen stelle ich von meiner Mutter das neue Aim 2011 White ânâ Blue als Bild in den Thread.



suppi !  Bitte auch ein Foto von Mutti dazu


----------



## trek 6500 (16. September 2010)

aber flott !!


----------



## fatz (16. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> aber flott !!



ahhhh! das zauberwort mit den zwei 't'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (16. September 2010)

Hi,
hier die Bilder vom Cube Aim 2011 16Zoll (von meiner Mutti)




 











http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/2/2/1/1/_/large/DSC05687.JPG


----------



## PatronTR (16. September 2010)

damit dürfte deine mutti ziemlich flott unterwegs sein


----------



## fatz (16. September 2010)

kati, dein einsatz!


----------



## trek 6500 (16. September 2010)

...die sattelstütze muss...................................................................................- gut ????


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...die sattelstütze muss...................................................................................- gut ????


Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert - kannte diesen Anblick doch von irgendwo.....muss mal in den Keller, da steht glaube ich noch so ein Acid.... ..... und meine Frau ist trotzdem zufrieden...
Aber als "Geometriebeauftragte" hat man hier auch Pflichten - Kati  - insofern war der Einwand von fatz schon überfällig....


----------



## Vincy (16. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (16. September 2010)

wat mutt, datt mutt !!!!


----------



## _adr (16. September 2010)

Ich lese ja täglich fleißig mit,
nur zeige ich irgendwie nie selber was...
und dabei habe ich so ne schöne Sattelüberhöhung zu
bieten.


----------



## nen (16. September 2010)

kurze Runde





Und am Wochenende heißt es zuschauen beim Innsbrucker Downhill samt ÖM


----------



## wildkater (16. September 2010)

Auch mal wieder unterwegs...
Bilder vom letzten Sonntag:


----------



## trek 6500 (16. September 2010)

adr: sehr schön !!! (in ertser linie das ams - aber auch die s...überh...-grins )


----------



## Unze77 (16. September 2010)

Wir haben auch mal die Schweiz unsicher gemacht...


----------



## Strampelaffe (16. September 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem kleinen Ausflug am Dienstag Abend (bevor ich auf dem Rückweg mal wieder 'nen Platten hatte):





Das Bild zeigt den Weg zur "Rabenkanzel", gelegen am so genannten Mittelalterpfad in Herrstein im Hunsrück. Der Mittelalterpfad wurde jüngst zum schönsten Wanderweg Deutschlands gekürt.

Somit wäre wohl ganz klar bewiesen, dass es bereits im Mittelalter Mountainbikes gab...... oder ?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. September 2010)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Somit wäre wohl ganz klar bewiesen, dass es bereits im Mittelalter Mountainbikes gab...... oder ?


 - zumindest rechtfertigt es die Annahme 
Gar nicht Mittelalter sind die tollen Fotos von unze77 & wildkater....
Wenn ich nur nicht so Blind wäre im Umgang mit Navi´s und deren Software....würde ich ja auch mal überlegen... aber wahrscheinlich ist das Geld bei mir besser in ein neues Bike angelegt 
Die paar Meter finde ich schon wieder nach Hause 
Trotzdem bestimmt ´ne ganz tolle Sache ....werde das mal weiter still beobachten


----------



## dusi__ (17. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> aber wahrscheinlich ist das Geld bei mir besser in ein neues Bike angelegt
> Die paar Meter finde ich schon wieder nach Hause



 bei euch im flachland kannst du doch bei jeder tour dein zuhause sehen egal wie weit weg du bist (nich böse sein  )

aber im ernst, son GPS Peilsender von Garmin is schon was feines. nur leider so teuer. ein 705 oder 800 wär auf jeden fall ein kauf wert.

ps: ich beneide euch alle...ich will auch in den richtigen bergen wohnen


----------



## fatz (17. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...die sattelstütze muss...................................................................................- gut ????



jo! hast du gut gemacht. taetschel......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (17. September 2010)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Das Bild zeigt den Weg zur "Rabenkanzel", gelegen am so genannten Mittelalterpfad in Herrstein im Hunsrück. Der Mittelalterpfad wurde jüngst zum schönsten Wanderweg Deutschlands gekürt.
> 
> Somit wäre wohl ganz klar bewiesen, dass es bereits im Mittelalter Mountainbikes gab...... oder ?


 
Jepp, das ist eindeutig der Beweis 



Und wo ich gerade diesen schönen Trail sehe: Mein Dämpfer macht beim Ausfedern so ein leises Klopfgeräusch 

 Hat jemand einen Schimmer, was das sein könnte? Ende Juni sind erst alle Dichtungen ausgetauscht worden


----------



## idworker (17. September 2010)

oh je, oh je...werden doch nicht Deine Hinterbaulager ausgeschlagen sein.
Oder die Dämpferbuchsen.......also doch ein Zweit Bike..??


----------



## dusi__ (17. September 2010)

mhh, klopfen ausm dämpfer kann ja nur was mit der dichtung sein. vllt ist eine verrutscht oder so.  

beschreib das klopfen ein wenig mehr


----------



## barbarissima (17. September 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> oh je, oh je...werden doch nicht Deine Hinterbaulager ausgeschlagen sein.
> Oder die Dämpferbuchsen.......also doch ein Zweit Bike..??


 
Darauf bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Bin gleich wieder vom Dämpfer selber ausgegangen


----------



## barbarissima (17. September 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> mhh, klopfen ausm dämpfer kann ja nur was mit der dichtung sein. vllt ist eine verrutscht oder so.
> 
> beschreib das klopfen ein wenig mehr


 
Es ist ein leises Ploppen beim Ausfedern  Mein erster Gedanke war auch eine verrutschte Dichtung


----------



## slmslvn (17. September 2010)

Du bist zu dick geworden und das Dämpfermännchen braucht ne Pause. Das will einfach nicht mehr.. Ist auch nur ein Mensch..


----------



## barbarissima (17. September 2010)

Nix da! Das Dämpfermännchen muss durchhalten, sonst werde ich ja noch dicker


----------



## idworker (17. September 2010)

= will heißen schwerer....haha
Und dann ist nix mehr mit dem P(l)oppen....haha


----------



## fatz (17. September 2010)

@baerbel:
stell mal den fuss auf die kettenstrebe, so dass das hinterrad unten bleibt und heb am sattel
an. wenn da irgendwas spiel hat kriegst du das so ganz fix raus. einfach an daempferbuchsen
bzw. die lagerstellen am rahmen fassen.

und das daempfermaennchen braucht nur einen richtigen tritt von hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unze77 (17. September 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> aber im ernst, son GPS Peilsender von Garmin is schon was feines. nur leider so teuer...



Es muß ja nicht unbedingt ein Garmin oder ähnliches sein, es gibt auch schon ganz gute Handylösungen (vor allem für Windows Mobile, Android oder I-Phone). Oft sogar kostenlos, Ich verwende den GPS Tuner, der macht aus deinem Handy ein vollwertiges Navy mit allen Funktionen. Das einzige was du dann noch brauchst is ein guter Handyhalter, damit dir das Teil nicht abhaut.


----------



## fatz (17. September 2010)

geht aber bei vielen handys nur, wenn du netz hast (kein echtes gps) und die akkulaufzeit ist
meist auch nicht grad prickeld.


----------



## Unze77 (17. September 2010)

Du brauchst natürlich schon ein Handy mit GPS Empfänger, aber das haben eh fast alle mit Windows Mobile. Der GPS Tuner braucht nur das GPS Signal, wie ein reines Navi auch.
Der Akku is natürlich schwächer, aber ich hab mir bei ebay einen 2. gekauft (10,50 EUR) und damit komm ich ca 6 Stunden aus. Hat bis jetzt immer gereicht. Und es is halt eine günstige Lösung, da muß man auch abstriche machen, du vergleichst ja auch kein Stereo mit nem Acid


----------



## fatz (17. September 2010)

nur weil du's erwaehnt hast: das i-phone hat anscheinend keinen gps-empfaenger....


----------



## slmslvn (17. September 2010)

Hmm joa GPS ist was feines. Hab von meinem Arbeitsgeber n GPSMap60 CSX bekommen. Sehr cool. kann ich nur empfehlen. Wer auf Puls- und Tretfrequenzmessung verzichten kann, kann damit ggenüber dem Edge gut was sparen..


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> wat mutt, datt mutt !!!!



neee, wat mutti, datt mutti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (17. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> nur weil du's erwaehnt hast: das i-phone hat anscheinend keinen gps-empfaenger....



das Iphone hat seit der ersten Generation einen GPS-Empfänger!
Es gibt auch genug Bike Apps um routen aufzuzeichnen und anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## fatz (17. September 2010)

dann hat mir wer n mist erzaehlt. hab selber keins.
weisst n app, das vernuenftig topokarten darstellen kann? am liebsten geotiff.


----------



## Unze77 (17. September 2010)

Es is seit der 3G Version einer eingebaut, davor war keiner drin.


----------



## dusi__ (17. September 2010)

das programm sieht gut aus, nur mein Desire wird nicht unterstützt...wieso auch immer


----------



## Unze77 (17. September 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> das programm sieht gut aus, nur mein Desire wird nicht unterstützt...wieso auch immer



Weil du das Android Betriebssystem hast, den Map Tuner gibts aktuell nur für Windows Mobile Phones.
Aber für Android Handys gibts z.B. [email protected] soll auch ganz gut sein, hab ich aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## placo79 (17. September 2010)

Cube GTC Race 2010 Red 'n' black




Uploaded with ImageShack.us












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## placo79 (17. September 2010)

hier 3 ''Kunst'' Bilder ;-)

mit dem iPhone gemacht...


Gruß


----------



## trek 6500 (17. September 2010)

..mag zwar "künstlerisch" sein , aber scharf wär´netter ..


----------



## wiesi991 (17. September 2010)

ist deine kamera hinüber?  - hübsche bikes


----------



## placo79 (17. September 2010)

iPhone 4 macht gute Bilder...  wurden nachträglich bearbeitet..
wollte nicht mit meiner Spiegelreflex durch Berlin heizen 




trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..mag zwar "künstlerisch" sein , aber scharf wär´netter ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floggel (17. September 2010)

Das Rad gehört in den Wald.


----------



## Kr0n05 (17. September 2010)

Das rot-schwarze reaction sieht ja mal geil aus....


----------



## wildkater (17. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> adr: sehr schön !!! (in ertser linie das ams - aber auch die s...überh...-grins )


Danke, ist aber kein AMS, sondern ein *STEREO*! Und die Sattelüberhöhung ist noch nicht mal auf "steil bergauf" gestellt, soviel dazu....


----------



## hano! (17. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..mag zwar "künstlerisch" sein , aber scharf wär´netter ..



Des ghöört sooo!! Ich find's schön 

hano!


----------



## _adr (17. September 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> Danke, ist aber kein AMS, sondern ein *STEREO*! Und die Sattelüberhöhung ist noch nicht mal auf "steil bergauf" gestellt, soviel dazu....



hahaha,
mein Lieber, sie meinte meine Bilder
und auf diesen sieht man mein AMS.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. September 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> bei euch im flachland kannst du doch bei jeder tour dein zuhause sehen egal wie weit weg du bist...


 Sag ich doch  


fatz schrieb:


> ...und das daempfermaennchen braucht nur einen richtigen tritt von hinten.


 Gute Theorie - da spricht der Fachmann! Aber bitte wirklich genau an die Vorgabe von fatz halten - sonst geht das Dämpfermänchen versehentlich noch ganz in die Knie .....




@placo79 - Danke für das "back to topic"  - und auch wenn die Fotos nicht alle scharf sind, Dein Bike ist es um so mehr


----------



## slmslvn (17. September 2010)

Irgendwie ist bei den Bildern der Tilteffekt ziemlich unangebracht. Das würde Sinn machen wenn man zb. von weiter weg Fotografiert hätte.
wie zb. hier (google)


----------



## placo79 (17. September 2010)

Hast natürlich Recht... aber wie gesagt.. hatte meine DSLR nicht dabei ;-)



slmslvn schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist bei den Bildern der Tilteffekt ziemlich unangebracht. Das würde Sinn machen wenn man zb. von weiter weg Fotografiert hätte.
> wie zb. hier (google)


----------



## slmslvn (17. September 2010)

Kenn ich nur zu gut. Ist auch der Grund warum man hier mein Bike noch nicht sehen kann. Hab nun mal ein sehr hohen Anspruch an Fotos (vorallem von meinem eigenen Bike), nur leider wiegt meine Ausrüstung doch einiges..  Vllt mal n No-Action-Garten-Shooting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## placo79 (17. September 2010)

diesmal in scharf


----------



## slmslvn (17. September 2010)

Viel besser! Schickes Rad! Ist das das G4?


----------



## wuerfelfreund (17. September 2010)

Hallo! War mal ein paar Tage im Elbsandstein Gebirge bei Bad Schandau. Hier ein paar Bilder.

















​


----------



## Raikku (17. September 2010)

...sorry for the grey background


----------



## wildkater (17. September 2010)

Nice, Raikku!


----------



## bibo0207 (17. September 2010)

top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (17. September 2010)

placo79 schrieb:


>


 
Das Bild sieht aus, als würden die Räder auf der Modelleisenbahnanlage stehen 

*@würfelfreund*
Schöne Treppen  
Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, ob ich die runter gefahren wäre  (... und was mein Dämpfermännchen wohl dazu gesagt hätte  )


----------



## trek 6500 (17. September 2010)

@wildkater : deins is auch schön , aber ich meinte tasächlich  das von adr .. und : denkst du wirklich , ich könnte ein ams nicht von nem stereo unterscheiden .....


----------



## Cortina (17. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> (... und was mein Dämpfermännchen wohl dazu gesagt hätte  )



AUA, AUA, AUA, AUA, AUA, AUA, AUA, AUA, AUA, AUA, AUA, AUA, AUA,  mein Hintern


----------



## wuerfelfreund (17. September 2010)

*Zitat:* *barbarissima*
Schöne Treppen  
Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, ob ich die runter gefahren wäre  (... und was mein Dämpfermännchen wohl dazu gesagt hätte  )[/quote]


*@barbarissima*
Ja is schon ne tolle Gegend das Elbsandsteingebirge! Die lange hölzerne Treppe bin ich auch nicht gefahren, es hatte geregnet und die Stufen waren sau glatt....hatte es vor, hab aber nach den ersten Stufen abgebrochen. könnt ruhig Feigling zu mir sagen das macht mir garnix


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. September 2010)

Stand 09|10










pic by GoPro


----------



## trek 6500 (17. September 2010)

andy :(fürs bike - grins) 

WICHTIG !!!!! SUCHE DÄMPFERBUCHSEN SET FOX !!! 24 breit , 8 durchmesser !!! eilt extrem , wer mir helfen kann , bitte melden !! DANKE .... gefunden !!!!!


----------



## beuze1 (18. September 2010)

*Samstag 13:30
Guten morgen Cube-Forum ..*


----------



## trek 6500 (18. September 2010)

..na , die jungen herren seh´n aber mitgenommen aus ...

ach ja - meine cubes haben ein brüderchen bekommen - sorry - kein weiteres cube  aber auch nett


----------



## beuze1 (18. September 2010)

*besser..*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. September 2010)

wuerfelfreund schrieb:


> ....hatte es vor, hab aber nach den ersten Stufen abgebrochen. könnt ruhig Feigling zu mir sagen das macht mir garnix


"Vernüfntling" trifft es wohl eher 



trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..ach ja - meine cubes haben ein brüderchen bekommen - sorry - kein weiteres cube aber auch nett


  In Rot  War Grün schon Alllllllllllllllllle 

@Andy -  für Bike & Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (18. September 2010)

@spuri : nee, is orange glitter - sieht auf den bildern nur eher rot aus .. grün is ins wasser gefallen - der , der den rahmen verkaufen wollte , hat nen rückzieher gemacht ... greez , k.    @beuze ; danke !!!!!


----------



## poochiee (18. September 2010)

@trek6500
Geiles Teil - was wiegt das denn? Noch unter 20 kg? 

Dümmliche Frage eines überzeugten Hardtail-CC'ler!

Vergiss die Frage + viel Spass mit deinem neuen Teil!!!

poochiee


----------



## trek 6500 (19. September 2010)

hmm, is ja noch net fertig .das schwarze mit ähnlichem aufbau liegt bei 15,2 kg - durchaus okay - bergauf , wie bergab !!


----------



## HILLKILLER (19. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Heute mal wieder die zeitweise neue Heimat unter die Lupe genommen.





















Wer weiß wo das genau ist kann sich ja mal für ne gepflegte Tour melden 

Grüße HK


----------



## barbarissima (19. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @baerbel:
> stell mal den fuss auf die kettenstrebe, so dass das hinterrad unten bleibt und heb am sattel
> an. wenn da irgendwas spiel hat kriegst du das so ganz fix raus. einfach an daempferbuchsen
> bzw. die lagerstellen am rahmen fassen.
> ...


 
Danke für den Tip  Da wackelt nix. Dabei habe ich einen kompletten Lagersatz fürs AMS hier liegen. Hätte nur ein bisschen in der Tüte nach dem richtigen wühlen müssen  Aber ist wohl doch das Dämpfermännchen 



*@kati*
Schöööön 
aber ich denke mal, das Nicolai kommt in der freien Wildbahn besser zur Geltung


----------



## Unze77 (19. September 2010)

Wenns nur eine verrutschte Dichtung is, kannst das auch selbst nachprüfen, Dämpfer raus - Luft ablassen - oben evtl. leicht in einen Schraubstock einspannen und aufschrauben, da kannst fast nichst falsch machen. Siehe [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb8BNsFcINQ"]YouTube        - Float RP23 Rebuild[/nomedia]


----------



## Hemme (19. September 2010)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Wer weiß wo das genau ist kann sich ja mal für ne gepflegte Tour melden
> 
> Grüße HK



Würde mal sagen "des isch Schduagrd" (Stuttgart)?


----------



## Ryo (19. September 2010)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Wer weiß wo das genau ist kann sich ja mal für ne gepflegte Tour melden
> 
> Grüße HK


Das ist doch oberhalb von Cannstatt im Schurwald oder?^^=> Trailparadies


----------



## maxxus (19. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

schöner Aussichtspunkt vom Rotenberg auf das Neckartal, unterhalb der "Grabkapelle", habe fast identische Bilder irgendwo rumliegen.

Rechts die Mercedes-Benz-Arena, Heimstätte des VfB Stuttgart, mittig rechts der Gaskessel im Stuttgart Osten, weiter links die Energie-Werke, der Rest ist Industrie im Stuttgarter Hafen. 

In entgegengesetzter Richtung gehts dann in die Wälder, Bereich Kappelberg, Fellbach, Kernen i. Remstal, Aichschieß etc. und wie Ryo richtig bemerkte, auch den Schurwald mit guten Trails.

grüße

maxxus

edit: bischen dillentantisch zusammengefügt, sorry 
Aufgrund der Topographie rund um Stuttgart kann man jede Menge Höhenmeter sammeln, ich leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (19. September 2010)

@ Hemme: das stimmt schonmal 
@ Ryo: na so in den Ausläufern des Schurrwaldes würde ich mit meinen noch wenigen Ortskenntnissen meinen 
@ maxxus: Besser kann mans nicht beschrieben, auch wenn man kein Bild vor Augen hätte *g*

Bild 1 ist wiederum nahe der Wetterstation aufn Tapach 
Bild 2 ist auf dem Münstersteg über dem Neckar 

Grüße HK


----------



## trek 6500 (19. September 2010)

@bärbel : ja , klar ... dazu muss aber erst noch alles eingestellt werden , der dämpfer wird getauscht gegen einen fox float r - muss aber die buchsen noch abschleifen ...grmmmpff- und der richtige vorbau muss am montag endlich per post kommen . DANNNNNN : wildbahn !  ach ja - du hast doch das kupferfrbige ams gekauft , oder ??? lässt du die roten laufräder drin ??? greez , kati


----------



## r19andre (19. September 2010)

Tach, 
dann will ich auch mal wieder da eure Räder fast immer sauber sind.
Wir machen mal ein Rätsel raus 









da gings in 8 Std. ein paar mal durch, ein ca. 600km langer Schlammtrail runter





Rennende mit zwei 3er Teams beim 8h Rennen in Barntrup, eine geile familäre Veranstaltung 





hier mit den Fahrern





ach ja, alles CUBE´s 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. September 2010)

Das Nicolai gefällt .... nicht. Liegt aber daran, dass mir deren Bikes generell nicht zusagen und ich den "Hype" um die Firma auch nicht verstehe...

@Andre: sehr geile Streckenbedingungen 

Auf dem Rückweg:




Aktuell mit Bashguard und 22/38, eine der sinnvollsten Veränderungen imho. Bedeutend weniger schalten, die Kassette wird gleichmäßiger abgefahren und das Einsatzgebiet erweitert. Gewicht ca. 14,5kg

Schönen Sonntag noch
NaitsirhC


----------



## trek 6500 (19. September 2010)

..den hype um die firma versteh´ich auch nicht - ebenso wenig wie bei liteville, rocky m,. scott etc .... aber das nico ist von der geo dermassen genial zu fahren .. ob da nu nicolai oder .... draufsteht , is mir ziemlich wurscht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. September 2010)

r19andre schrieb:


> Tach, dann will ich auch mal wieder da eure Räder fast immer sauber sind.....


Die sind immer sauber  gegen Deins...



Auch mal die Mittagszeit genutzt & wieder ´ne Runde gedreht. In letzter Zeit war ja eher "Strampel-Studio" angesagt  
Aber heute gings endlich ab ins Freie - an der Oder entlang 



Frische Luft tanken....und sich ab und zu wieder kurz von der Sonne verwöhnen lassen...



Auch wenn diese insgesamt doch noch etwas zu kurz kommt ...

@Kati - optisch jedenfalls ein sehr schönes Spaßgerät....und der Glitzereffekt hat was  Warum kaufen nur alle neue Bikes  (Bärbel)- ich habe mich gerade entschieden......den "Schwarzen" weiter zu reiten....und auf ein Fully noch eine Weile zu verzichten.
Zzt. scheinen alle Macken behoben .... es macht einfach nur noch Laune. So bleibe ich Euch auch noch erhalten - denn bei einem Fully wäre ich wohl oder übel hier raus  .... bei meinem derzeitigen Wunschbike......

@NaitsirhC - so ist das - die einen zeigen Ihre "sinnvollste Veränderung" zu Recht mit Stolz, die Anderen "verstecken" sie lieber  
Schönes Foto, sehr schönes Bike & gut in Pose gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (19. September 2010)

*War heute auch mal wieder bei einem Rennen dabei..

Da ich aber schon 45km mit dem Bike anreise hatte..




Musste ich mich in der Startaufstellung ganz hinten einreihen..




Und so eilte das Feld davon..




Aber an dieser Stelle konnte ich dann alle abschütteln..*




und wenns nicht stimmt, ist immerhin gut erfunden


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. September 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *....*und wenns nicht stimmt, ist immerhin gut erfunden..


Nein, nein. Ganz genau so war es....ich schwöre () - ich habe dann sogar noch durch Zufall beuzes Zieleinlauf persönlich verfolgen können.....


 



Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind.....dann feiern sie noch heute 
und fahren Morgen wieder zum Brötchen holen....


----------



## barbarissima (19. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Nein, nein. Ganz genau so war es....ich schwöre () - ich habe dann sogar noch durch Zufall beuzes Zieleinlauf persönlich verfolgen können.....


 
Ich auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber als ich ihm die Blumen überreichen wollte, da war er schon weg


----------



## HILLKILLER (19. September 2010)

Und wieder ein paar Bilder von unterwegs, zwar mit wenig Bike aber viel schönem Wetter  Für den Flachländer noch ungewohnt, daher unglaubliche 170km mit 2400hm in 3 Tagen 





















Grüße HK


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...und zwar bei mir. ich hab ihm die bilder zeigen wollen, die ich gemacht habe, als er die anderen abgehängt hat. aber irgendwie war er auch bei mir nach ein, zwei bildern schon wieder weg?!


----------



## barbarissima (19. September 2010)

So isser unser Beuze, ein richtiger Sausewind


----------



## Tintera (19. September 2010)

Mit vollem Einsatz fotografiert...2 Tage vorher grasten hier noch Schafe und genauso habe ich dann auch gerochen. 

Michael


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hach ... war wieder ein schönes Mountainbike-Wochenende. Mittlerweile ist es zwar schon recht kühl, aber das hält uns ja nicht ab.

Am Samstag haben wir uns mal den Feldberg vorgenommen (also den im Taunus). Schön war's mal wieder. 

Oben wie immer schönes Aussichten.




Und nach der ganzen Plakerei bergauf, folgt wie meist ...












... eine ordentliche Abfahrt .

Am Ende gab es am Fuchstanz noch ne kleine Stärkung und was zum aufwärmen .




Heute sind wir rund um Wiesbaden die Hügel rauf und runter und echt coole Trails gefahren. Am Ende waren es 55km und 1400hm. Leider keine Fotos von den Trails (die waren zu flowig um da Fotos zu machen), aber mal ein riesen Dankeschön an "unsere" Guides, dem "Bike-Loft" Jan ...




und Thomas ...




... die fast jeden Samstag und auch mal Sonntags echt geile Touren planen und die das beide aus reinem Spaß an der Freude machen  und jedem der Lust auf Touren hat echt coole Sachen im Taunus zeigen.

@All: Ich sehe aber ihr hattet auch ne Menge Spaß .
@Beuze: Na, hast Du wieder Foto 

Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## JDEM (19. September 2010)

Gab ein paar neue Teile (Schaltung, KeFü, Kurbel und Griffe) fürs Stereo und da hab ich mal kurz nen Schnappschuss gemacht:


----------



## mi2 (19. September 2010)

hab auch neue griffe und noch paar andere fotos von meiner tour gestern 





mal von hinten 










hier mit ausblick  





und selbst mein opa war vor 70 jahren mit seinem stereo schon da oben 












wie gut das es waldarbeiter gibt,sonst wär das bike am ende noch sauber 











hier seht ihr im hintergrund noch den verlauf der alten innerdeutschen grenze. links ist thüringen und rechts hessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipzipzap (19. September 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Aktuell mit Bashguard und 22/38, eine der sinnvollsten Veränderungen imho. Bedeutend weniger schalten, die Kassette wird gleichmäßiger abgefahren und das Einsatzgebiet erweitert. Gewicht ca. 14,5kg



Drei Fragen:

1. Was ist ein Bashguard
2. Was ist das für ein Helm ;-)
3. Was ist das für ein Zug, der da zum Sattel geht?

Gruß,
  Dino


----------



## trek 6500 (20. September 2010)

@mi : ..warum grade orange griffe - die passen so gar net - find´ich ....
alle :t op bilder !! 
@spuri : welches fully hättest du denn im auge ...????  gut´nacht , k,


----------



## Cortina (20. September 2010)

@Tintera, nette Perspektive, schönes Bild 

@Sirrah73, bin in Wiesbaden geboren und sollten wir mal meine Eltern besuchen bringe ich das Rad mit und werden Dich so lange nerven bis Du uns diese Ecken zeigst 

@mi2, orange auf rot  das geht gar nicht

@alle, schöne Fotos, beneide Euch für euren Elan am WE

Wollte gestern eine spurhalter-sche Tour machen (100km - 100hm ) aber habe dann igendwie meinen Hintern nicht hoch bekommen 

Grüsse
Guido

PS:So ein Nicolai, Hanzz oder commencal als Spassgerät würde mir auch ab und zu taugen


----------



## slmslvn (20. September 2010)

ipzipzap schrieb:


> Drei Fragen:
> 
> 1. Was ist ein Bashguard
> 2. Was ist das für ein Helm ;-)
> ...



1. Ein Schutz fürs Kettenblatt
2. Ein Alpina.. 
3. Das ist die Fernbedienung für die versenkbare Sattelstütze, damit kann man vom Lenker aus den Sattel absenken und muss nicht absteigen.


----------



## Milan0 (20. September 2010)

ich war am Samstag auch unterwegs. Habe aber nicht viele Bilder gemacht, da hat das Fahren einfach zu viel Spaß gemacht um die ganze Zeit anzuhalten 













wieder daheim


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. September 2010)

slmslvn schrieb:


> ipzipzap schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Drei Fragen:
> ...



1.) Jop, wird gegen das größte Blatt getauscht und schützt dann das mittlere bei Aufsetzern
2.) Alpina Mythos LE
3.) ohhh jaaaaa und das Teil ist...... einfach nur geil 

Schöne Bilder wieder dabei, v.a. das Stereo mit den weißen Parts gefällt.

NaitsirhC


----------



## mi2 (20. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @mi : ..warum grade orange griffe - die passen so gar net - find´ich ....



ihr habt ja recht . so dacht ich am anfang auch. ich hatte  mir die dinger im netzt bestellt und da sahen sie viel roter aus ---> klick. wollte sie schon abmachen da meinte nen kumpel es würde gut passen. Seit dem fand ich die dinger garnet mehr so schlecht. naja hab sie noch in voll weiss. werd die mal dran machen und nochmal bilder einstellen. müsste besser passen


----------



## ipzipzap (20. September 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> 3.) ohhh jaaaaa und das Teil ist...... einfach nur geil


Hersteller? Link? Bitte


----------



## placo79 (20. September 2010)

SEHR SEHR GEIL 




NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das Nicolai gefällt .... nicht. Liegt aber daran, dass mir deren Bikes generell nicht zusagen und ich den "Hype" um die Firma auch nicht verstehe...
> 
> @Andre: sehr geile Streckenbedingungen
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (20. September 2010)

ipzipzap schrieb:


> Hersteller? Link? Bitte



klick


----------



## ipzipzap (20. September 2010)

WAT KOST DIE???


----------



## slmslvn (20. September 2010)

Geld


----------



## trek 6500 (20. September 2010)

sehr sinnig ...


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. September 2010)

@placo: thx.

Verlinkt ist die neuere i950-R. Bei mir ist eine i900-R verbaut, die sich etwas von der 950er unterscheidet und einen niedrigeren Preis hat. Gibt's auch ohne Kabellockout für ~120 Taler. Je nach Wohnort imho eine sinnvolle Investition, steigert auf jeden Fall den Fahrspaß


----------



## dusi__ (20. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Stand 09|10
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hätte mir die qualität von dem kleinen ding aber schon schlechter vorgestellt   danke für die bilder!

@ alle anderen :  schöne fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spuri : welches fully hättest du denn im auge ...????


Das darf ich hier nicht ungestraft laut denken....  
Aber da wir ja schon ein paar Fremdmodelle hatten....wird es der Thread hier auch noch überleben 
Nachdem mir die 2011er Modelle von Cube gar nicht so recht zusagen, würde ich aktuell sicher das hier nehmen:

http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2011/bikes/mtb-fully/all-mountain/amr/11-amr-5900-black/

Das AMR 5700 gibt es in der Lady-Bikeversion dann auch noch zu allem Elend in Lila/weiß .... und meine Frau liebt lila!!! Was soll ich sagen....  Aber da meine Holde nicht so fleißig ist wie einige Andere hier konnte ich es Ihr im Kosten/Nutzen Effekt ausreden....als kleines Zugeständnis werde ich auch noch warten.... Und zur Zeit reitet sich der Rappe ja wie schon erwähnt ganz gut.....vielleicht kann ich noch auf die 2012er Modelle warten......vielleicht 
Dumm nur für sie, das weiß/schwarz wird es vermutlich immer geben - das lila ist sicher bald wieder Geschichte  Ja wenn sie so fleißig wäre wie bei sirrah73  würde es sich für sie lohnen....



Cortina schrieb:


> Wollte gestern eine spurhalter-sche Tour machen (100km - 100hm ) aber habe dann igendwie meinen Hintern nicht hoch bekommen


Ja, daran sieht man mal mehr als deutlich, welch starker Wille mich fast täglich antreiben muss  wenn es als Belohnung keine so umwerfende Aussicht gibt  
Ich möchte hiermit lautstark bekunden, dass mir bitte umgehend eine angemessene Anerkennung dafür zukommen möge - z.B. 1 Tüte Gummibärchen


----------



## trail_fuchs (20. September 2010)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Gab ein paar neue Teile (Schaltung, KeFü, Kurbel und Griffe) fürs Stereo und da hab ich mal kurz nen Schnappschuss gemacht:




Wie hastn du die Kefü fest gemacht?! Das Stereo hat doch keine ISG Aufnahme oder?!

Lg Flo


----------



## fatz (20. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ich möchte hiermit lautstark bekunden, dass mir bitte umgehend eine angemessene Anerkennung dafür zukommen möge - z.B. 1 Tüte Gummibärchen


biddeschoen......




eine groessere gibt's nur bei mehr hoehenmetern.

ich war gestern auch nur aufm hausberg 20km/800hm. geiles wetter, aber irgendwie war ich etwas lahmarschig...


----------



## Mircwidu (20. September 2010)

cupra_flo schrieb:


> Wie hastn du die Kefü fest gemacht?! Das Stereo hat doch keine ISG Aufnahme oder?!
> 
> Lg Flo



schon mal an Innenlagerklemmung gedacht?
Wird ein Spacer des Tretlager weggelassen und dafür eine Führung angebracht.


----------



## trail_fuchs (20. September 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> schon mal an Innenlagerklemmung gedacht?
> Wird ein Spacer des Tretlager weggelassen und dafür eine Führung angebracht.



Davon hab ich bisher noch nix gehört 
Wie cool ist das denn? bin schon lang auf der Suche nach ner Kefü für mein Fritzz.

Sorry nochmal für OT aber hat jemand n Link? Notfalls auch per PM


----------



## Cortina (20. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Nachdem mir die 2011er Modelle von Cube gar nicht so recht zusagen, würde ich aktuell sicher das hier nehmen:
> http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2011/bikes/mtb-fully/all-mountain/amr/11-amr-5900-black/



Zwei Händler die ich gut kenne haben Cube nun aus dem Programm genommen und auf Ghost gewechselt.
Die 2011er Modelle sind einfach nicht mehr das was man von Cube gewohnt ist.
Nachdem ich nun gehört habe welche Vertriebswege Cube für die Zukunft vorschweben sehe ich für 2012 schwarz. 

Auf der Messe gabs am Ghost Stand wenigstens 'ne vernüftige Tüte, Katalog und zwei Kugelschreiber bei Cube hat man sich eisern geweigert die Cube Tüten rauszurücken!!!

@fatz, da bleibt Dir wohl nur das Liteville 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (20. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> [email protected], da bleibt Dir wohl nur das Liteville


der verdacht draengt sich mir leider schon laenger auf. kost halt eine stange geld. 

was fuer vertriebswege?

mein haendler nimmt uebrigens anscheinend jetzt focus statt cube rein....


----------



## icube (20. September 2010)

die kefü wer ich mir zulegen > http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Kettenfuehrungen-Bashguards/Kettenfuehrungen/ethirteen-Heim3-RS-3-Fach-Kettenfuehrung-2010::22990.html

sorry für ot!!


----------



## WRC206 (20. September 2010)

Leider das einzige Bild was ich von den Filthy Trails habe...aber immerhin etwas...


----------



## trek 6500 (20. September 2010)

ja , belgien wird auch demnächst mal in angriff genommen , soll ja sehr schön sein  ... 

@spuri : ..ja , das ghost ist lecker  und dei 2011er cube modelle sind auch nciht so mein geschmack , aaaaber : ....wenn e s in erster linie  eine geldsache ist und du trotzdem endlich zu deinem fully kommen willst (bei denier frau halt´ich das dann doch eher für nicht nötig ..) , dann kauf dir jetzt ein 2010 er oder 2009er modell . hier im bikemarkt gibts echt immer super angebote - du kennst die rahmen höhe , die du bei cube brauchst (bei ghost ist die geo wiedre anders , du müsstest demnach wieder neu experimentieren ). manche händler geben 2009er modelle für 800, 900 euro weg ... warum neu ?solange einer human  mit dem bike umgegangen ist ,kann am rahmen wenig sein - und ein paar kleine kratzer sind doch zu verschmerzen ... aslo - ich würd´da s lieber so machen , als auf etwaige optisch  bessere 2012er zu warten ..hmmmm (gibt bald weihnachtsgeld ..) greez , die geo - beauftragte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> biddeschoen......eine groessere gibt's nur bei mehr hoehenmetern.


http://www.smiliemania.de/

 - danke schön, das ist Belohnung genug . Das mit der größeren Tüte ist dann auch durchaus akzeptabel. 



trek 6500 schrieb:


> [email protected] : ..ja , das ghost ist lecker und die 2011er cube modelle sind auch nicht so mein geschmack....


Naja - ist nicht so, dass es unbedingt super preiswert sein muss.
Hatte alternativ sogar eher über das AMR 7500 in der selben Farbe nachgedacht....ist eher so, dass es tooootal gefallen soll & halbwegs vernünftig Preis/Leistung haben soll. Ich denke da ist bei meinem Gebrauch das o. g. 5900er schon ausreichend.
Und der Markenwechsel hat auch noch einen ganz anderen Grund. 
Mein jetziger Bike-Dealer (habe nun entnervt gewechselt) ist Focus, Ghost.....Dealer - und ein alter Klassenkamerad von mir.... 
Der hat mir nun schon so oft geholfen - das ich ihm ein weiteres "Fremdbike" nicht antun will.....jedenfalls nicht, solange mir das AMR sooooo doll gefällt. Und wie gesagt - es muss auch nicht gleich ein Fully sein  Aber das nächste Bike - wird eins 
Und nachdem was cortina so andeutet.....habe ich wohl fast eine (Vor)Entscheidung getroffen...


----------



## nen (20. September 2010)

Gestern noch per Pedes Nordkette DH schauen






Heute dann wieder selber im Sattel.










So ein Fully wäre schon was feines. Wird Zeit, dass ich auch mal anfange darauf zu sparen. Heute wäre ein Specialized stumpi mein Favorit, aber bis ich das Geld zusammen habe, kann sich ja noch viel ändern


----------



## JDEM (20. September 2010)

cupra_flo schrieb:


> Davon hab ich bisher noch nix gehört
> Wie cool ist das denn? bin schon lang auf der Suche nach ner Kefü für mein Fritzz.
> 
> Sorry nochmal für OT aber hat jemand n Link? Notfalls auch per PM



Fahr bei mir ne E.13 Heim 2 mit Bashguard, musste zwar ein wenig rumfeilen bis alles gepasst hat, aber die Funktion ist jetzt gut. 
Bikemailorder Heim 2 KeFü

Hab sie bei Chainreactioncycles deutlich günstiger bekommen.


----------



## barbarissima (20. September 2010)

*@spurhalter*
Ghost baut schon feine Räder  Sind immer etwas schwerer als alle anderen, aber robust. Insgesamt fallen oder fielen die AMR immer einen Tick größer aus als die Cube. Deshalb solltest du auf jeden Fall mal probesitzen, bevor du dich entscheidest


----------



## fatz (20. September 2010)

@spuri:
eine bikemarke ist kein lebensinhalt. wenn's dir taugt kauf's.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. September 2010)

@bärbel - Danke für den Tipp.

@fatz - Hast vollkommen recht...aber muss ja nicht sofort sein  
Kann schon sein, dass ich im Frühjahr schwach werde...eine Saison mit dem Schwarzen ginge aber auch noch ...  (Eier eier eier 

 )
Schade nur, dass ich hier dann keine Fotos posten könnte  und von Ghost finde ich nicht so einen tollen Bilder-Thread 
Trotzdem auch Dir dicken Dank für den "Zuspruch"....
Wenigstens eins steht aber nun endgültig fest (hört hört) - wenn Fully, dann gibt es ein sog. Zweitbike....
Damit wäre der Schwarze ja noch wenigstens ab und wann ein gutes Alibi - hier mal "Hallo" zu sagen.... aber noch ist es nicht soweit  und nun zurück zur Werbung (oder zum Thema) 
Bilder, Bilder, Bilder - und wenn sich irgendwann bei mir bikemässig was tutet -lass ich es genau hier raus...


----------



## mi2 (20. September 2010)

so jetzt wie versprochen mit weißen griffen. aber ich glaube son richtig sattes rot würde auch toll aussehen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. September 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> so jetzt wie versprochen mit weißen griffen. aber ich glaube son richtig sattes rot würde auch toll aussehen


Ja -Deine scheinbar bevorzugte Marke  sixpack hat doch angeblich auch rote Griffe im Angebot...die seltsamen Ringe muss man ja nicht verbauen.....guckst Du hier:
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Lenk....html?XTCsid=901cdd37e79b75d1439fe7d8f90ba32b
Aber das Weiß ist schon besser als düs Orange


----------



## PatronTR (20. September 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> und selbst mein opa war vor 70 jahren mit seinem stereo schon da oben



keine großen weiterentwicklungen seit dem....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (20. September 2010)

slmslvn schrieb:


> 1. Ein Schutz fürs Kettenblatt
> 2. Ein Alpina..
> 3. Das ist die Fernbedienung für die versenkbare Sattelstütze, damit kann man vom Lenker aus den Sattel absenken und muss nicht absteigen.



zu 3:

das geht aber nur einpaar cm oder? ist das nicht schwer? also viel zusätzliches gewicht? was kostet das?


----------



## PatronTR (20. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2011/bikes/mtb-fully/all-mountain/amr/11-amr-5900-black/



das ist doch mindestens genauso hässlich wie die 11er würfel  wobei es da schon ein zwei schmankerl gibt. zumindest unter den HT Bikes.


----------



## Groudon (20. September 2010)

Die Stützen wiegen glaube ich so um die 500gr und haben Verstellbereich um die 100-125mm. Je nach anbietet. Bei den Käufern, die oft AM oder Enduro fahren, sind 300gr mehr oder weniger auch nicht so wichtig wie z.B. bei nem CC-Biker.


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. September 2010)

Rüchtüsch!


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. September 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> zu 3:
> 
> das geht aber nur einpaar cm oder? ist das nicht schwer? also viel zusätzliches gewicht? was kostet das?



Kommt darauf an welche der Modelle Du nimmst.
Es gibt verschiedene Hersteller mit verschiedenen Modellen.
Googlest Du --> findest Du


----------



## trail_fuchs (21. September 2010)

@ _Kuschi_: Danke für den Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (21. September 2010)

@mi : ..weiss sieht viel besser aus - aber rot oder schwarz wäre am besten , find´ich ...


----------



## Colawolf (21. September 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> das ist doch mindestens genauso hässlich wie die 11er würfel  wobei es da schon ein zwei schmankerl gibt. zumindest unter den HT Bikes.


 
also ich versteh euch nicht... ich finde das design der "neuen" echt schick 

und damit noch ein bild mit dabei ist... ich war am WE mit Kollegen auf/um die Zugspitzarena unterwegs... leider waren die Trails so geil, dass wir tatsächlich vergessen hatten ein paar Bilder zu machen...


----------



## slmslvn (21. September 2010)

Wie war das mit dem max. Auszug der Sattelstütze?


----------



## dusi__ (21. September 2010)

hab ich auch gedacht


----------



## acid89 (21. September 2010)

Ein Paradebeispiel


----------



## trek 6500 (21. September 2010)

..das is ja selbst mir zu heftig ...


----------



## Colawolf (21. September 2010)

so ist das halt wenn man so lange beine wie ich hat... die stütze ist genau an der grenze ;-)


----------



## trail_fuchs (21. September 2010)

Colawolf schrieb:


> so ist das halt wenn man so lange beine wie ich hat... die stütze ist genau an der grenze ;-)



das kenn ich, wenn mann mit 1,96m einen M Rahmen fährt damit das Bike wendiger ist


----------



## wildkater (21. September 2010)

icube schrieb:


> die kefü wer ich mir zulegen > http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Kettenfuehrungen-Bashguards/Kettenfuehrungen/ethirteen-Heim3-RS-3-Fach-Kettenfuehrung-2010::22990.html
> 
> sorry für ot!!



Kannst Du dann mal einen Testbericht posten?


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. September 2010)

Mei was für ein Wetter heute...

schnell ne Runde gedreht...

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bild00798ann.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceule (21. September 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das Nicolai gefällt .... nicht. Liegt aber daran, dass mir deren Bikes generell nicht zusagen und ich den "Hype" um die Firma auch nicht verstehe...
> 
> @Andre: sehr geile Streckenbedingungen
> 
> ...


  Ich hätte da auch noch mal die eine oder andere Frage:
1. Was ist das für ein Bash (woher und Kosten)?
2. was ist das für ein 38er KB (woher und Kosten)?
3. Wie läuft das schalten über diesen großen Sprung?


----------



## Bifi2010 (21. September 2010)

so ich hab das schöne Wetter zum fotografieren genutzt 

so jetzt nur die Frage, wie kann ich bei meinem Bike mehr AM rausholen bzw. was würdet ihr ändern?
Ich hab mir überlegt evtl. ne KeFü hinzubaun...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. September 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> das ist doch mindestens genauso hässlich wie die 11er würfel








..... ist es überhaupt nicht .... die Geschmäcker sind halt manchmal verschieden....zum Glück ... und auf meine neue Liebe lasse ich nicht mehr kommen....


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. September 2010)

Bifi2010 schrieb:


> so jetzt nur die Frage, wie kann ich bei meinem Bike mehr AM rausholen bzw. was würdet ihr ändern?
> ]



bevor du an kefüs denkst, würd ich den vorbau tauschen (kürzer!) und n paar gscheide reifen aufziehn. und schon bist du um einiges besser bergab unterwegs!


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. September 2010)

ceule schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch noch mal die eine oder andere Frage:
> 1. Was ist das für ein Bash (woher und Kosten)?
> 2. was ist das für ein 38er KB (woher und Kosten)?
> 3. Wie läuft das schalten über diesen großen Sprung?



Hab dir ne PN geschickt, damit's nicht zu OT wird.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## fatz (21. September 2010)

noch ein paarbildchen vom sonntag:

kleiner ausblick auf meinen wohnort (links ein bissl hinterm baum bad aibling, ganz rechts rosenheim und zwischendrin kolbermoor)




wo der ist sag ich ned


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. September 2010)

kuhl.


----------



## fatz (21. September 2010)

das zweite bild ist uebrigens ein verkleinerter shot ausm video.


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. September 2010)

f...ck! dann sollten wir uns kameratechnisch doch zusammen tun! qualiität scheint ja super zu sein! welche wars doch gleich? (und zu welchem preis)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (21. September 2010)

panasonic gh1. gekauft fuer 1280 abzueglich 200 cashback aktion


----------



## Bifi2010 (22. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> bevor du an kefüs denkst, würd ich den vorbau tauschen (kürzer!) und n paar gscheide reifen aufziehn. und schon bist du um einiges besser bergab unterwegs!


 
merci! Kürzerer Vorbau is bestellt... Mit den Schlappen bin ich noch am schaun, wahrscheinlich wirds ein Paar Maxxis...

sorry für ot...


----------



## wiesi991 (22. September 2010)

Bifi2010 schrieb:


> merci! Kürzerer Vorbau is bestellt... Mit den Schlappen bin ich noch am schaun, wahrscheinlich wirds ein Paar Maxxis...
> 
> sorry für ot...



viell noch ein breiterer lenker und falls das die stroker ist eine stärkere bremse

die reifen machen imo übrigens das meiste aus - frag am besten mal im maxxisthread nach was am besten zu deinem einsatzbereich passt


----------



## Bifi2010 (22. September 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> viell noch ein breiterer lenker und falls das die stroker ist eine stärkere bremse
> 
> die reifen machen imo übrigens das meiste aus - frag am besten mal im maxxisthread nach was am besten zu deinem einsatzbereich passt


 
nee, die Bremse is ne Magura Louise, mit der bin ich eigentlich super zufrieden und der Lenker, denk ich, is eigentlich breit genug... 

alles klar dann schau ich mir den fred mal an, danke


----------



## nullstein (22. September 2010)

Ich würd evtl noch über den Spacerturm nachdenken.


----------



## derAndre (22. September 2010)

Bifi2010 schrieb:


> so ich hab das schöne Wetter zum fotografieren genutzt
> 
> so jetzt nur die Frage, wie kann ich bei meinem Bike mehr AM rausholen bzw. was würdet ihr ändern?
> Ich hab mir überlegt evtl. ne KeFü hinzubaun...



Die Frage ist doch wie viel AM/Enduro brauchst Du? Stört Dich was am Fahrverhalten? Wie oft ist Dir die Kette denn schon abgesprungen? Machst Du regelmäßig Abstiege übern Lenker bzw. hast Du öfter Überschlagsangst oder rutscht in Kurven weg? Wie oft stößt Du an oder überschreitest die Grenzen Deines Bikes?

Ich teste zunächst die Grenzen meines Bike (häufig genug auch meine eigenen) und entscheide dann was ich verbessern kann (am Bike und mir). Damit fahre ich sehr gut und einigermaßen budgetfreundlich.

Nur mein 2 Cent
der André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobias-fire (22. September 2010)

Hier auch mein Cube. Bin noch neu beim Biken.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. September 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch wie viel AM/Enduro brauchst Du? Stört Dich was am Fahrverhalten? Wie oft ist Dir die Kette denn schon abgesprungen? Machst Du regelmäßig Abstiege übern Lenker bzw. hast Du öfter Überschlagsangst oder rutscht in Kurven weg? Wie oft stößt Du an oder überschreitest die Grenzen Deines Bikes?
> 
> Ich teste zunächst die Grenzen meines Bike (häufig genug auch meine eigenen) und entscheide dann was ich verbessern kann (am Bike und mir). Damit fahre ich sehr gut und einigermaßen budgetfreundlich.
> 
> ...



wie oft kommst du denn an die "grenzen"?! ich find, dass grenzen eines bikes eigtl. nicht wirklich definiert sind.. es gibt z.b. leute die eine strecke mit dem downhiller fahren und leute, die sie mit nem marathon rädl fahren - und das gleich schnell..! das rad erweitert, find ich, seine grenzen mit den fahrkünsten des fahrers und  deshalb ist eine "grenze" nicht wirklich definierbar..


----------



## derAndre (22. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> wie oft kommst du denn an die "grenzen"?! ich find, dass grenzen eines bikes eigtl. nicht wirklich definiert sind.. es gibt z.b. leute die eine strecke mit dem downhiller fahren und leute, die sie mit nem marathon rädl fahren - und das gleich schnell..! das rad erweitert, find ich, seine grenzen mit den fahrkünsten des fahrers und  deshalb ist eine "grenze" nicht wirklich definierbar..



Klar gezogen sind die Grenzen natürlich nicht. Aber wenn ich ihnen nah komme oder sie überschreite, merke ich es relativ deutlich. Die Grenzen des Bikes hängen natürlich auch vom Fahrer ab. Das sieht man hier im Forum hin und wieder sehr schön (z.B. Freeridebogl und das AMS). Trotzdem hat so ein Fahrrad ja einen definierten Einsatzberech und häufig hat das seinen Sinn. Meine Grenzen mit dem Stereo sind sicher andere wie die von anderen Stereofahrern. 

Ein kleines Beispiel: Ich hatte noch nie das Gefühl von fehlender Kontrolle auf grund des "schmalen" 700mm Lenkers. Anders herum stoße auf unseren Touren öfter mal auf Stellen wo ein 800mm Lenker hinderlich wäre. Deswegen habe ich mich gegen einen breiteren Lenker entschieden. 

Anderes Beispiel: Ich habe in schnellen Kurven im Wald desöfteren das Problem eines Vorderraddrifts. Also gebe ich mir Mühe mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad zu bringen. Hilft nur bedingt. Ergo, werde ich beizeiten eine Mary vorne versuchen.

Die Liste ist lang...

Ich versuche mich immer möglichst Nah an der StereoAndré Grenze zu bewegen und die damit zu erweitern. Gelingt das ist es ein gutes Gefühl und es macht einen heiden Spaß und darum geht's mir beim fahren.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. September 2010)

Ich will Eure Diskussion ja nicht stören.... aber da hat doch noch jemand frisch "Hallo" gesagt:


tobias-fire schrieb:


> Hier auch mein Cube. Bin noch neu beim Biken.


Willkommen im Klub  und ehe es zu viele Bemerkungen wegen dem Ständer gibt, aus dem Acid-Thread weiß ich, dass Du auch viel in der Stadt unterwegs bist  Man kann es sich leider manchmal nicht aussuchen. Dennoch kommst Du sicher auch mal raus - und dann stell doch einfach mal wieder ein paar Fotos hier rein.  Bis dahin viel Spaß mit dem Bike!

Heute konnte ich mich zeitig aufmachen  
Also schnell mal ´ne spurhaltersche Tour  gemacht...vom "Tal der toten Bäume"....



...ging es zur Wasserstelle (wer findet die grauen Schwäne?)....



....weiter durch Relikte einer längst vergangenen (Eisenbahn-)Zeit....



...irgendwann auch wieder nach Hause....schöner Ausflug ins "Grüne" 




@fatz - was ist denn das für ´ne Rahmenfarbe - Eigenkreation oder so ähnlich wie die goldenen AMS?
Wirkt so hell auf dem Foto, fast schon silbern....


----------



## fatz (22. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ´ne Rahmenfarbe - Eigenkreation oder so ähnlich wie die goldenen AMS?


wenn's was eigenes waere, waer's schoen und nicht so. die ersten stereos gab's nur in 
so bissigold und silber mit schwarz. war beides ned der brueller.


> Wirkt so hell auf dem Foto, fast schon silbern....


isses auch. die hatten da massiv probleme mit der eloxierung. waren auch nicht alle
rahmen gleich. das milkygreen find ich 2 groessenordnungen schoener.


----------



## Cortina (22. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Willkommen im Klub  und ehe es zu viele Bemerkungen wegen dem Ständer gibt, aus dem Acid-Thread weiß ich, dass Du auch viel in der Stadt unterwegs bist



Wie zuvorkommend Du doch wieder bist wenns um den Ständer geht 

@tobias-fire, auch von mir ein Willkommen und mach den Ständer weg ist erstens im Gelände gefährlich "wenn Du mit Ständer hart fährst" (Zitat aus dem Forum) und zweitens gibts genug Hauswände in der Stadt.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wie zuvorkommend Du doch wieder bist wenns um den Ständer geht


Was Du nicht willst das man dir tuh.....  
Ich muss einfach tolerant sein....mit der Mhm....Du weißt schon 
Wenn Ihr das sagt - ist das was gaaanz Anderes  Man kann es aber auch als Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl sehen 

@fatz - danke, wusste ich so nicht! Aber das hat man doch geschenkt, dass es später immer mal wieder optische Leckerbissen gibt. Aber sooo schlecht schauts nicht aus - und zweitens hat´s Dich dann bestimmt schon ´ne Weile brav ertragen.... Denk an die vielen schönen Kilometer....da darf es auch mal etwas fad wirken - gegen so´n frisches Ding


----------



## tobias-fire (22. September 2010)

Wusste gar nicht das, das so schlimm ist mit dem Ständer.
Hab eben ne kleine Tour gemacht und ihn vorher mal abgeschraubt. Da waren schon ein paar Passagen drin wo ich hätte hängen bleiben können. Danke für den Tipp Jungs.


----------



## bibo0207 (22. September 2010)

ist dir deine stütze immer noch peinleich


----------



## PatronTR (22. September 2010)

bibo0207 schrieb:


> ist dir deine stütze immer noch peinleich



sieht sehr danach aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (22. September 2010)

So heute zeige ich euch auch mal mein Radl. Habe es gerade erst bei nem Alpencross entjungfert.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. September 2010)

bibo0207 schrieb:


> ist dir deine stütze immer noch peinlich


 Ist mehr ein Reflex  wenn es mir peinlich wäre....würde ich vor dem Foto schnell Umbauten vornehmen  
Puh - das war aber gelogen... Die Geometriebeauftragte bekommt immer so komische Augen...ich will nicht, dass sie wegen mir vollends erblindet....
Aber mal im Ernst - optisch nicht korrekt, aber wer ist so ein Ding von Cane Creek schon mal gefahren? Wenn schon nicht Fully - dann diese Stütze!  Sieht halt "nur" Schei.... aus.  Wenn ich mich schon oute....mhhh- nee das behalte ich noch eine Nacht für mich, sonst lynchen mich sämtliche Cube- Dealer....


----------



## Mithras (22. September 2010)

st-bike ne sehr noble StaSchla .. *neid*


----------



## trek 6500 (22. September 2010)

@spuri : ..du bist zuuu gut zu mir ..!!!!!!!danke !!


----------



## fatz (23. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Aber sooo schlecht schauts nicht aus - und zweitens hat´s Dich dann bestimmt schon ´ne Weile brav ertragen.... Denk an die vielen schönen Kilometer....da darf es auch mal etwas fad wirken - gegen so´n frisches Ding


na eigentlich fand ich's von anfang an ned so prickelnd. das andere design war
nur noch schlimmer. und ein milkygreen ist nur ein jahr (oder waren's 2?) 
juenger. aber du hast schon recht. wir hatten bis jetzt ein menge spass und
wenig aerger.
haett damals gern die lasergreen eloxierung gehabt, aber die gab's nur auf dem sting.
egal. das naechste wird ziemlich sicher schwarz, ausser ich bring's zum eloxierer.


----------



## Cortina (23. September 2010)

Mithras schrieb:


> st-bike ne sehr noble StaSchla .. *neid*



Mithras, vor der StaSchla issn Komma 

Wenn das ne StaSchla wäre gehört er genauso wie ich im Marin Gallerie Fred auf den Scheiterhaufen 

@st-bike in Deinem Fotoalbum, Bild 2-1 kann es sein, dass der Kameramann etwas betrunken war oder wollten wir da die Steigung etwas mehr betonen  Schöne Bilder und Kompliment für den Alp X

Grüsse
Guido


----------



## Mithras (23. September 2010)

jetzt seh ichs auch  .. Stereo für nur Stadt wär n bissel arg falsches Einsatzgebiet


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. September 2010)

Perfektes Wetter draußen:





Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## acid89 (23. September 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


>


Das sieht ja mal stark aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (23. September 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Perfektes Wetter draußen:
> 
> 
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC





acid89 schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mal stark aus




*VollUndGanzZustimm*

Perfekt in Szene gesetzt! Prospekt, oder wie das heißt...


----------



## Beorn (23. September 2010)

Da sag ich auch: Einschicken und Geld für verlangen!


----------



## ipzipzap (23. September 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Perfektes Wetter draußen:
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC



Mit welcher Kamera gemacht? Sieht so nach Handy/eifon aus...^^


----------



## Dommes84 (23. September 2010)

Sieht so aus als wäre dein Stereo erleuchtet worden.


----------



## st-bike (23. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Mithras, vor der StaSchla issn Komma
> 
> Wenn das ne StaSchla wäre gehört er genauso wie ich im Marin Gallerie Fred auf den Scheiterhaufen
> 
> ...



Ich habe wirklich 3 Radl. Schande über mich. Und nach einschlägigen Erfahreungen musste doch so ein altes gebrauchtes Rad her, das einem nicht geklaut wird.

Bild 2-1: Habe ich mich auch gefragt. Aber er sagte es wäre reell. Ist schon ne heftige Rampe, aber ein bisschen schief war die Kamera wohl schon, denke ich.


----------



## schland (23. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (23. September 2010)

weil ich grad druebergefallen bin, noch ein bild vom sonntag und ein bissl geographie mit vielen steinen extra fuer den guido:




ganz rechts breit der breiten*stein*, dann trapezfoermig der wendel*stein* (die radioantenne 
sieht man nicht gut), links dahinter breit und dreieckig der grosse traithen (nein ganz ohne stein), dafuer klein 
und dreieckig links  am gleichen grat der bruenn*stein*. ein wenig dunkler davor und noch ein bissl weiter 
links wildalpjoch und hochsalwand (da drunter liegt die schlossalm) und schliesslich ganz links ramboldplatte 
und zuletzt noch das lechner koepfl.
die kleine wiese an dem runden gupf unterhalb des wendelstein ist die steingraberalm, von der der
guido neulich mal ein richtig ekliges regenbild gepostet hat.


----------



## Cortina (24. September 2010)

Danke für die Steine, wenn das so weitergeht werde ich noch steinreich 

So eklig fand ich das Regenbild gar nicht  
Wobei das doch die Schlossalm ist wo es so geregnet hat.




Das ist doch die Steingraberalm, da hats aber nicht mehr geregnet nur alles was danach kam war totaaaaaaal verschlammt 




Die Alm da oben ist nämlich super schön, ich würde eher sagen dass Wetter war suboptimal 
Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist Dein Foto aus dem Osten (vom Sulzberg?) aufgenommen, richtig?

Grüsse
Guido


----------



## fatz (24. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wobei das doch die Schlossalm ist, oder?


ja.


> Das ist doch die Steingraberalm, da hats aber nicht mehr geregnet war nur totaaaaaaal verschlammt


egal. das hab ich gemeint.


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist Dein Foto aus dem Osten aufgenommen, richtig?


aeh? nein. blickrichtung suedost vom schwarzenberg. wenn du auf deinem
steingraberalm bild ein bissl nach links ueber die wiese laeufst und dabei nach rechts 
schaust kommt irgendwann der schwarzenberg hinter den baeumen raus.
die alm selber sieht man auf meinem bild ja auch nicht.


----------



## Gaz (25. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mal auf meinem Arbeitsweg ein paar Fotos vom letzten Sommertag gemacht. So ein Sonnenaufgang ist irgendwie schöner als ein Untergang. 




















Gruß Micha


----------



## barbarissima (25. September 2010)

Na endlich - dachte schon, alle wären im Urlaub 

Schöne Bilder 



Hier noch eins von mir 











*@Unze77*
Vielen Dank für den Link 

 Das hatte ich mir komplizierter vorgestellt


----------



## PatronTR (25. September 2010)

mein letzter sommertag ist total ins wasser gefallen  
hier regnet extrem.


----------



## Ostwandlager (25. September 2010)

bei uns jetzt auch dauer Regen...

Bild aus schönen Zeiten...


----------



## fatz (25. September 2010)

@osti:
wie weit schneit's runter? sieht man was? hier ist's auch mies und saukalt


----------



## Beorn (25. September 2010)

Netter Weg zur Arbeit, Gaz!

Regen ist eine ganz und gar unfeine Sache! Wird Zeit für die nicht-Sommer Bereifung.


----------



## gerrit981 (25. September 2010)

Sommer...

Donnerstag konnte ich nochmals fahren, seit gestern Abend Dauerregen...

Hier noch ein Bild von Mitte August:





Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaz (25. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @osti:
> wie weit schneit's runter? sieht man was? hier ist's auch mies und saukalt




In den Alpen Schneefall zwischen 1300-1800 Meter. Erste Pässe sind schon Schneebedeckt. 

Das geht aber schnell dieses Jahr. oO 
Der Sommer quasi nur von Ende Mai bis Ende September.


----------



## fatz (25. September 2010)

Gaz schrieb:


> In den Alpen Schneefall zwischen 1300-1800 Meter. Erste Pässe sind schon Schneebedeckt.
> Das geht aber schnell dieses Jahr. oO


na das ist ganz normal. vor zwei jahren musst ich hier mitte september mal auf 1300m 
umdrehen, weil da 30cm schnee lagen. ich seh blos von daheim nicht gescheit richtung
gebirge, deshalb meine frage an den osti. 
ausserdem ob 1300 oder nur 1800 ist ein riesenunterschied.......


----------



## Gaz (25. September 2010)

...und nicht zu vernachlässigen ist obs Nord oder Südseite der Alpen ist. ;=)


----------



## nen (25. September 2010)

Also in IBK hat es ab 1700m Schnee, morgen in der Früh soll es um die 1200m schneien. 
Letztes Jahr konnte man auf der Nordkette auf 1600m bis Ende November biken. Hatte hier letzten Winter aber auch generell wenig Schnee.

Fotos von wärmeren Tagen im Karwendel






Brennholz für kältere Tage ist auch schon vorhanden.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. September 2010)

Ich will ja keinen ärgern - aber wir hier im Osten haben sogar aktuell noch 18° und Sonne. Von seit 2 Tagen vorhergesagtem Regen keine Spur.  Und nun kommt der doofe Teil - musste nur Arbeiten...und konnte gar nicht biken.... Morgen würde es gehen - aber da werde ich sicher Euer Schicksal teilen und von innen die Tropfen an der Scheibe zählen..

Tröstend sind aber die herrlichen Bilder von Holzsammlern, Arbeitsweggeniessern... und anderen.....


----------



## gerrit981 (25. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

weisse Stellen sind in Liechtenstein ab ca. 1500 m cu sehen.

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## ipzipzap (25. September 2010)

Donnerstag Abend, kleine Feierabend-Tour an der Rheinfähre in Düsseldorf Kaiserswerth:







PS: Wie füge ich hier Bilder direkt in ein Posting ein? Im Moment hänge  ich das Bild erst an und bearbeite dann das Posting, um die URL  einzugeben. Das muß doch auch irgendwie direkt gehen, oder?


----------



## fatz (25. September 2010)

ipzipzap schrieb:


> Wie füge ich hier Bilder direkt in ein Posting ein? Im Moment hänge ich das Bild erst an und bearbeite dann das Posting, um die URL einzugeben. Da muß doch auch irgendwie direkt gehen, oder?


nein geht nicht. ich lad das bild immer bei abload.de rein und verlink es.


----------



## Mircwidu (25. September 2010)

türlich geht es
Einfach hier im Fotoalbum hoch laden, das jeder angemeldete User hat.
Dann bei dem Bild den auf BBCode ein-/ausblenden klicken und die angezeigte URL einfach in die Antwort einfügen.

99% der Bilder sind hier so hinzugefügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipzipzap (25. September 2010)

Hmm, okay. Danke.


----------



## Viki (25. September 2010)

Hallo,

seit gestern bin ich nun auch Offiziell Würfel Inhaber
Cube LTD Pro ist noch ziemlich Jungfräulich erst ein paar Km mit gefahren das Wetter ist nicht so toll *g*.

Gruß. Viki


----------



## PatronTR (25. September 2010)

glückwunsch, viel spass damit, nimms ja richtig her!!!!


----------



## Ostwandlager (25. September 2010)

@fatz bis jetzt auf 1800m 
@nen hat recht, wird noch schlimmer 
@nen Krawendel Haus ich (wir) sind da sehr gerne...
Wenn ich erlauben darf...


----------



## Bocacanosa (25. September 2010)

Der letzte sonnige Abend war hier am Mittwoch:





 
Ein "Säure-Würfel" aufm Saar-Hunsrück-Steig... 


Heut abend is auch recht schön, aber ich muss ruhen für morgen früh!


----------



## Strampelaffe (25. September 2010)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Der letzte sonnige Abend war hier am Mittwoch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Morgen früh ? Heimbach ?

Der Saar-Hunsrück ist auch mein Lieblingsrevier. Wohnst du eigentlich vorm oder hinterm Wald ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (25. September 2010)

Schicke Bilder habt ihr da . Nun mal wieder was von mir.

Anfang des Monats war ich am Waldstein unterwegs.

Der Bärenfang. Man ist auf dem Waldstein oben angekommen und hat den harten Anstieg von Zell aus geschafft.






So, nach der kleinen Extrarunde am Waldstein, den Teufelstisch runter und ab in den H-Weg.






Der H-Weg kommt am Weißenstädter See raus, mit Blick auf den Rudolfstein (links) und den Schneeberg (rechts).






Der Blick zurück zum Waldstein.






Der Rudolfstein ist erreicht.












Kurz vor ...






... den Drei Brüdern.






Der Schneeberg ist erreicht. Die alte Abhöranlage und der Aussichtspunkt, das Backöfele.






Der Blick rüber zum Ochsenkopf. Dort treib ich mich ja öfters rum .






Zu Füßen liegt auch der Fichtelsee.






Auf der Abfahrt vom Schneeberg spitzt der Weißenstädter See durch (Bildmitte - auf Höhe der Baumkronen). Im Hintergrund der Waldstein.






Immer diese schönen Pfade durchs Fichtelgebirge . Hier die erst wenige Meter junge Eger.






Frisch vom Trail ausgespuckt. 






Dann wieder raum zum Waldstein und Cappuchino schlürfen am Waldsteinhaus. Dort gibt es ein kleines Kätzchen, was total scharf auf den Milchschaum ist. Man muss schon aufpassen, dass sie die Nase nicht reinsteckt.






Tja, immer wieder runterheben und schon ist sie wieder auf dem Tisch.






Und bekommt sie nicht, was sie will, dann muss schon mal der Rucksack dran glauben .






Die Abfahrt vom Waldstein kurz vor Zell. Hier nun die Fassung der Quelle der Saale.






Ist immer wieder ne schöne Runde. 

Dank an meinen Mitfahrer, dass auch ich mal drauf bin .

lg
sepalot


----------



## Bocacanosa (25. September 2010)

Von Dir aus gesehen hinterm Wald und hinterm Berg.

Hinterm Erbeskopf links, an Hermeskeil vorbei, und kurz vorm Rösterkopf anhalten und Du bist im schönen Reinsfeld! Und da wohn ich.


Heimbach fahr ich morgen nicht mit. Wollte ich eigentlich aber ich hab mich am Mittwoch und gestern gelegt und fahre morgen früh ganz gemütlich mit der Frau.


----------



## sepalot (25. September 2010)

Ansonsten war ich weiter unterwegs.

*Ochsenkopf:*






Kein erfolgreicher Tag für meine Mitfahrer. Am Parkplatz ausgespuckt ist die hintere Bremsscheibe von einem Bike um fast 90° abgekantet  - hatte anscheinend Steinkontakt. Diese wurde wieder lauffähig gemacht im Bullheadhouse mit Kilo-Hammer und Amboss . Als es dann weiter gehen sollte, mit gerichteter Bremsscheibe, hielt der Andere an, weil er ein Schwingen, hinten am Rad vernahm. Nach kurzem Check up erkannten wir, dass so gut wie alle Speichen locker waren . Der Tag war gelaufen . 






*Miriquidi-Trails rund um Lengefeld (Erzgebirge):*

Die Heimat meiner Gardasee- und Freeride Festival-Mitreisenden besuchen. Am Freitagabend war der regelmäßig beim Thomas im Forsthaus stattfindenden "Geländeratsportstammtisch" an dem ich mal teilnehmen wollte um mal wieder "die Anderen" zu treffen und ein wenig zu quatschen. Den Nachmittag, zeigte mir Randon die Miriquidi-Trails. Die Tour war straff und so blieb nur mal kurz Zeit für ein paar Bilder. Leider alle total verwackelt. Schnauf schnauf . War an und für sich sehr schön im Erzgebirge. Leider ist mir mitten auf der Tour meine Lyrik ausgefallen . Soll das heißen, dass Ochsenkopf, Gardasee und Hinterglemm nicht so harte Trails, wie die Erzgebirgstrails sind? ​





*Öfters noch am Ochsenkopf gewesen:*

Mit meinem "Ersatzbike" - Rocky Mountain Flatline.






*Und da es die Woche noch mal geiles Wetter war, nutzte ich die Chance und war am vergangen Mittwoch am Geißkopf:*

Meine "neue" Lyrik testen. War in Rekordzeit repariert. Die Woche vorher am Dienstag von Hartje abgeholt bei meinem Dealer und am Freitag Vormittag schon wieder da. Alles Innenleben kompl. ausgetauscht - so bekommt man ne 2010er Lyrik .

Gerahmtes Bild - Blick rüber zum Großen Arber - geiles Wetter 






lg
sepalot


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. September 2010)

für die super, super tollen Bilder.....


  für das Wetter nun leider auch hier - regnet jetzt auch seit ca. 2 Stunden...
@Viki - Glückwunsch und ´ne richtig gute Zeit mit dem Teil!!!


----------



## fatz (25. September 2010)

hier ist's seit n paar stunden wieder trocken, mal schaun ob's so bleibt. aber ich glaub's noch ned.


----------



## Grobi80 (25. September 2010)

sorry falscher fred


----------



## Cortina (25. September 2010)

An alle, super schöne Bilder  

In den Dolomiten hat bis auf 1700m geschneit, bei uns in Treviso hats 23 Grad und ich hab heut den ganzen Tag Parkett gelegt bei einem Bekannten  ich beneide Euch.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## trek 6500 (25. September 2010)

ja, schöne bilder !!! mein foto is defekt ---- haoffe , nächste woche hab ich wieder eine !! 
@sepalot : was ist das für ein geiles grünes bike auf dem einen bild ??? schönen sonntag , k.


----------



## Mithras (26. September 2010)

@ Viki schönes Teil .. wirst mit Sicherheit viel Spass dran haben, Meinem geb ich morgen wieder die Sporen *G*


----------



## Viki (26. September 2010)

Ich gehe auch davon aus das ich sehr viel Spaß mit dem LTD Pro haben werde nur leider nur noch bis Mittwoch den am Donnerstag werde ich am Knie Operiert (Kreuzband und Miniskusriss) 

Gruß. Viki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (26. September 2010)

@Sepalot: Echt coole Bilder. Die Gegende sieht perfekt zum Biken aus. Unser Jan aus Idstein war vor 2 o. 3 Wochen auch bei euch unten und grinst heute noch wegen der coolen Trails.

Wir haben hier wettertechnisch (noch) Glück . Der Regen war erst südöstlich von uns, dann östlich jetzt nordöstlich. Wir sind also immer noch trocken hinter den Ohren.

Aber es ist schon sehr herbstlich draußen , der Sommer soll noch bleiben. Kann ihm jemand mal Bescheid geben, noch nicht zu gehen .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

Nun ist meinereiner auch Cubeler .


----------



## trek 6500 (26. September 2010)

..sowas von geil !!!!!


----------



## slmslvn (26. September 2010)

Lecker!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. September 2010)

Viki schrieb:


> ... am Donnerstag werde ich am Knie Operiert (Kreuzband und Miniskusriss)Gruß. Viki


 Guten Verlauf & rasche Genesung....das Bike fährt nicht weg - so ein LTD ist doch ´ne ganz treue Seele  Glaub mir!



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ...der Sommer soll noch bleiben. Kann ihm jemand mal Bescheid geben, noch nicht zu gehen


Habe angerufen - kurze Pause (3-4 Tage) - dann bleibt er bis genau 26.Oktober....mehr konnte ich diesmal nicht raus handeln 



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nun ist meinereiner auch Cubeler


Willkommen - ein "Hanzz im Glück"  Schickes Teil 

So genug Text - Zeit für ein paar spurhalterische Momentaufnahmen der heutigen Tour gleich nach dem zeitigen Frühstück! Die Regenwolken der Nacht waren verzogen, haben aber schön die Wärme gehalten.
Daher 15° und Frühnebel bzw. ganz leichter Niesel...einfach tolles Gefühl....nach ein paar Tagen Abstinenz 











Am Sonntag kann man doch auch mal seine "Verwandtschaft" besuchen 




War jedenfalls herrlich entspannt und erholsam im Gelände - bis ich auf dem Rückweg dummerweise diesmal durch die Stadt musste. Erst wurde ich (vorfahrtsberechtigt) einfach mal eben ignoriert, und auf meinen wirklich dezenten Schlag auf die Heckscheibe des Kombis auch noch blöd und vorlaut von der etwas beleibten Beifahrerin angemacht...  Ärgerlich, früher gab es mal einen Autofreien Sonntag  - wenn doch nun wenigstens die Dummen zu Hause bleiben müssten ... Ein Grund mehr die Stadt zu meiden - Euch noch einen stressfreien Sonntag! Ohne Ärger - eben Entspannung pur!


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2010)

Ich spamme dann mal mit Sommerbilder 

Die Sonne geniessen




La Falaise




Ichglaub ich bin im Wald




Trailvergnügen




Historische Kulisse







mal ohne Bike


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. September 2010)

ipzipzap schrieb:


> Mit welcher Kamera gemacht? Sieht so nach Handy/eifon aus...^^



Digitalknippse von Sony, bei etwas "komplizierteren" Lichtverhältnissen ist sie schonmal leicht überfordert. Reicht für unterwegs aber meistens aus.

@mzaskar: bitte weiterspammen, schöne Fotos 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


>


 Irgendwie hatte ich die Szenen aus dem Film "Das fliegende Auge" anders in Erinnerung  Aber Du bist nah dran  
Ja - schöne Pics, auch ohne Cube  Neid!


----------



## sepalot (26. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ja, schöne bilder !!! mein foto is defekt ---- haoffe , nächste woche hab ich wieder eine !!
> @sepalot : was ist das für ein geiles grünes bike auf dem einen bild ??? schönen sonntag , k.


 

hallo! ist ein PAN DH von ZONENSCHEIN

http://shop.strato.de/epages/611267...KR-3032-001&ViewAction=ViewProductDetailImage

http://www.zonenschein.de/pan-dh-race.html

lg
sepalot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (26. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Habe angerufen - kurze Pause (3-4 Tage) - dann bleibt er bis genau 26.Oktober....mehr konnte ich diesmal nicht raus handeln



Na, dann können wir uns ja noch auf ein bißchen Sommer freuen .


----------



## tobias-fire (26. September 2010)

Hi Leute wollte euch mal die Bilder zeigen von meinem neuen Lenker von Ritchey (670mm).
Hab auch den Ständer abgeschraubt.


----------



## Cortina (26. September 2010)

Hallo,

haben heute mal eine spurhaltersche Tour gemacht , eigentlich sollte es nach Venedig zum TFT (Treppen - Fahr - Training) gehen aber das Wetter war zu gut und somit Venezia total überfüllt also sind wir nur nach Treviso zum Eisessen.

Los gehts bei uns aufm Acker




20" meets 200"




Sile, der Fluss der um Treviso drumherum und mittendurch fließt




Sile




Sile




Alte Universität Treviso




Mitten in der Stadt




Fischmarkt




Rathaus, Piazza Dei Signori




Altes Stadttor mit Stadtmauer




Rahmendreieck mit Radweg am Sile




So genug Kultur, nächstes Wochenende gehts wieder in die Berge.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Dämon__ (26. September 2010)

das letzte hat was


----------



## motorsportfreak (26. September 2010)

@mzaskar

hattest Du nicht auch ne Joplin 4??

Warum nicht mehr?

Mfg ich


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nun ist meinereiner auch Cubeler .



bin begeistert, dass du dein radl jetzt  schon hast! hattest ja im sommer immer wieder anklingen lassen, dass du ein hanzz willst/bekommst... kuhl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

Jo, hat nur 3 Wochen gedauert, bis es beim Händler stand .


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2010)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> @mzaskar
> 
> hattest Du nicht auch ne Joplin 4??
> 
> ...



War mir irgendwie zuviel Zeugs am Lenker und am Rahmen ..... Jetzt fahre ich mal wieder ohne ..... und es geht auch


----------



## barbarissima (26. September 2010)

Und ich hatte gerade so bei mir gedacht, dass so eine Joplin schon was Praktisches ist 

Schöne Bilder


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und ich hatte gerade so bei mir gedacht, dass so eine Joplin schon was Praktisches ist
> 
> Schöne Bilder



Das ist sie schon  .....



Ab er ich wollte das Systemgewicht nach unten drücken


----------



## barbarissima (26. September 2010)

Da war das mit der Stütze schon ein ganz genialer Trick  Aber es gibt da noch einen anderen, noch viel raffinierteren


----------



## beuze1 (26. September 2010)

*Auf die ganz faule Tour*



*Los, lass uns Höhenmeter machen








Umsteigen und weiter Höhenmeter sammeln




Das AMS muss diesmal draußen fahren




Die letzten Meter bis zur ersten Abfahrt




Danach beginnt der kilometerlange Trail




Es rollt




Unten angekommen wartet schon eine neue Aufstiegs-Hilfe




Und es gibt wieder reichlich Höhenmeter




Dann gehts wieder gut 1000 Höhenmeter runter




Immer mit einem Lachen im Gesicht




Ein letztes Hindernis




Und die nächste Fahrt steht an




Nur unterbrochen von 100 m Biken von der rechten zur linken Bahn




Auf 2332 m begann dann eine 1500 Höhenmeter abfahrt die keine Wünsche mehr offen lies

Bilanz der faulen Tour
55km, 750hm,
und 3355hm Bergab..*


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2010)

Ihr wart in der schönen Schweiz


----------



## barbarissima (26. September 2010)

Nur weiter so, streut immer mehr Salz in unsere regennassen Bikerwunden  Einmal Urlaub in Frankreich, einmal Kurztripp nach Treviso und einmal Traumtrails in der Schweiz (ich tippe mal auf Graubünden  )  an einem Sonntag  
Und wir kriegen unsere Regenklamotten gar nicht mehr trocken


----------



## beuze1 (26. September 2010)

> Ihr wart in der schönen Schweiz



jöö iidrücklich..


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (26. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Nur weiter so, streut immer mehr Salz in unsere regennassen Bikerwunden  Einmal Urlaub in Frankreich, einmal Kurztripp nach Treviso und einmal Traumtrails in der Schweiz  an einem Sonntag
> Und wir kriegen unsere Regenklamotten gar nicht mehr trocken



Boah ey, da hattet ihr aber das falsche Sportgerät dabei, oder? Da wär ein Raftingboot schon eher angebracht gewesen...... duckundweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (26. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und wir kriegen unsere Regenklamotten gar nicht mehr trocken



na na mach wenigstens ein aktuelles bild 
das ist entweder vom 6.juni, oder das datum in deiner cam ist falsch eingestellt


----------



## Cortina (26. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und wir kriegen unsere Regenklamotten gar nicht mehr trocken



Ohhh, da schaust aber ganz schön traurig drein 
Das Wetter ist zwar ober besc..... aber kein Grund sooooo den Kopf hängen zu lassen, hab ich doch beim Eisessen an Euch alle gedacht.

Erzähl mal wie gehts denn überhaupt  Deinem Dämpfermänchen?
Wenn das Wetter so anhält schlage ich Euch vor Ihr kommt alle mal nach Treviso und wir machen nen geilen Night Ride durch Venedig und bis dahin schicke ich Dir ein paar Bilder von Venedig mit ganz viel Wasser 













Grüße
Guido


----------



## PatronTR (26. September 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Auf die ganz faule Tour*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und wo war das ganze? vielleicht detailiert per pn, wenn es nicht zuviel mühe macht


----------



## JuergenM. (26. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter so anhält schlage ich Euch vor Ihr kommt alle mal nach Treviso und wir machen nen geilen Night Ride durch Venedig und ...........
> 
> Grüße
> Guido


 

Das ist mal ne geile Idee!! Ich brauch dann nur nen sicheren Parkplatz wo ich in ruhe schlafen kann. Fatz hat in seinem Rover ja auch genug Platz. Dann also schon mal zwei Parkplätze reservieren


----------



## Cortina (27. September 2010)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Das ist mal ne geile Idee!! Ich brauch dann nur nen sicheren Parkplatz wo ich in ruhe schlafen kann. Fatz hat in seinem Rover ja auch genug Platz. Dann also schon mal zwei Parkplätze reservieren



Bei uns aufm Acker ist Platz ohne Ende 
Ich hab schon oft Fotoshootings Nachts in Venedig gemacht aber so ein Action Shooting mit dem Bike käm mit Sicherheit auch nicht schlecht.

Grüsse
Guido


----------



## fatz (27. September 2010)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Fatz hat in seinem Rover ja auch genug Platz. Dann also schon mal zwei Parkplätze reservieren



ich brauch kein parkplatz. fuer was hat das ding allrad?


----------



## barbarissima (27. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> na na mach wenigstens ein aktuelles bild
> das ist entweder vom 6.juni, oder das datum in deiner cam ist falsch eingestellt


Hoffe ja nicht, dass noch mal so ein Bild zu, Stande kommt  Das war schon heftig  
Das olle Foto habe ich doch nur aus dramaturgischen Gründen eingebaut 


Cortina schrieb:


> Ohhh, da schaust aber ganz schön traurig drein
> Das Wetter ist zwar ober besc..... aber kein Grund sooooo den Kopf hängen zu lassen, hab ich doch beim Eisessen an Euch alle gedacht.
> 
> Erzähl mal wie gehts denn überhaupt Deinem Dämpfermänchen?
> Wenn das Wetter so anhält schlage ich Euch vor Ihr kommt alle mal nach Treviso und wir machen nen geilen Night Ride durch Venedig und bis dahin schicke ich Dir ein paar Bilder von Venedig mit ganz viel Wasser


Das Dämpfermännchen wird heute genauer begutachtet. Hoffe mal, dass morgen alles wieder gut ist 

Mit dem Night Ride, das machen wir 



JuergenM. schrieb:


> Das ist mal ne geile Idee!! Ich brauch dann nur nen sicheren Parkplatz wo ich in ruhe schlafen kann. Fatz hat in seinem Rover ja auch genug Platz. Dann also schon mal zwei Parkplätze reservieren


 
Das ist ein Night Ride, da wird nicht gepennt


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. September 2010)

@Beuze: Da hast es mal ordentlich krachen lassen . Muss auch mal sein.
@Barbarissima: Au weia.

Bei uns war trocken. Sind aber eigentlich auch nur um Eschenhahn rumgekurvt ....




Schnell ducken bevor der Ast kommt (den man hier im foto nicht sieht)





Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Cortina (27. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ich brauch kein parkplatz. fuer was hat das ding allrad?


Deinetwegen hab ich auch extra Acker geschrieben 




barbarissima schrieb:


> Das ist ein Night Ride, da wird nicht gepennt


Ist doch für den "Day Sleep" danach gedacht 

@Sirrah73 hätte ich gewusst, dass es in der Ecke so viele Trails gibt wär ich aus Wiesbaden nie weggezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (27. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das olle Foto habe ich doch nur aus dramaturgischen Gründen eingebaut


scho klar. irgendwie kam's mir aber bekannt vor, da hab ich mal die exif-daten angeschaut.... 


> Das ist ein Night Ride, da wird nicht gepennt


na hinterher halt. ausserdem, wenn ich meine bikefunzel mitnehm, ist da sicher 
nix mit pennen. da ist's taghell.


----------



## Ostwandlager (27. September 2010)

also so schlecht ist das Wetter dann doch nicht geworden, mei und heute scheint schon wieder die Sonne...


----------



## dusi__ (27. September 2010)

und wo is bitte der helm?



schöne fotos habt ihr alle da gemacht


----------



## fatz (27. September 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> und wo is bitte der helm?


helm bricht, muetze nicht


----------



## dusi__ (27. September 2010)

stimmt , so ein schädelbruch heilt auch viel günstiger als sich n helm zu zulegen


----------



## Cortina (27. September 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> und wo is bitte der helm?


Der ist im Rucksack auf dem die Kamera mit Selbstauslöser steht.....das würde ich zumindest antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (27. September 2010)

neeeiiiiiiinnnn - bitte nicht schon wieder ..........................................................


----------



## Cortina (27. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> neeeiiiiiiinnnn - bitte nicht schon wieder ..........................................................



Was denn, die Sattelstützenlänge passt doch


----------



## dusi__ (27. September 2010)




----------



## trek 6500 (27. September 2010)

.....  der war gut gekontert .......


----------



## Juuro (27. September 2010)

Letzten Donnerstag am Osthang der Weilerburg. War ein toller Sonnenuntergang. Sehr angenehm nach der Arbeit da in der Wiese zu liegen und die letzten Sonnenstrahlen des Tages zu spüren. 
...leider nur ein Handy-Foto.


----------



## PatronTR (28. September 2010)




----------



## PatronTR (28. September 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


>


ups


----------



## PatronTR (28. September 2010)




----------



## trek 6500 (28. September 2010)

reflektoren stören .-


----------



## PatronTR (28. September 2010)

hast recht, andere pedale müssen her, oder ich mach die runter. meinst du ne weisse gabel ist zuviel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_92 (28. September 2010)

Update 2010:


----------



## trek 6500 (28. September 2010)

@patron ...wäre einen versuch wert ---- doof wäre , du kaufst extra einen  und dann gefällts dir nicht .... guck dir zuerst mal ein paar bilder von usern an , die schwarze bikes mit weissen gabeln fahren ,... mir persönlich gefällt die zusammenstellung .-
alex : hörnchern am rizer ..hmm, das alte thema .. sonst sehr nettes bike , find ich !


----------



## PatronTR (28. September 2010)

ich werde heute abend mal meine gabe mit weiss zutapen  mal sehen


----------



## Cortina (28. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> reflektoren stören .- hörnchern am rizer ..hmm, das alte thema .. sonst sehr nettes bike , find ich !



Ja wie....Reflektoren bemängeln wo sie nur auf die SPD Pedale aufgeklickt sind (PatronTR sind doch nur Pedal Platten richtig) und am Analog die Havaianas - Treter nicht bemängeln....ne ne wo soll das noch hinführen...

@PatronTR mach mal Deine Sattelstütze ganz runter und stell mal ein Bild ein, ich glaube wir müssen unsere Kati mal wieder neu kallibrieren 

Ansonsten weiße Gabel 

Hörnchen am Riser 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## nen (28. September 2010)

Schnell ist es Herbst geworden...





Eine Frage an die Profis im Forum. Sind meine Leitungen links eigentlich zu lang? Beim Abwärtsfahren rattern sie mir immer auf die Gabel, was mich immer mehr nervt. Wenn ich voll einschlage habe ich noch einiges an Spiel von der Länge her. 
Gerne auch per pn.







Ostwandlager schrieb:


> @nen Krawendel Haus ich (wir) sind da sehr gerne...
> Wenn ich erlauben darf...


Ja, sehr schöne Gegend.


----------



## barbarissima (28. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> @PatronTR mach mal Deine Sattelstütze ganz runter und stell mal ein Bild ein, ich glaube wir müssen unsere Kati mal wieder neu kallibrieren


Der war gut 


Das Acid sieht sehr stylisch aus  Eine weiße Gabel käme sicher gut 

Über die Lenkerhörnchen am Analog kann man streiten. Aber: form follows function  

Und: Schöne Herbstbilder Nen  Hier ist es heute eher ungemütlich


----------



## trek 6500 (28. September 2010)

hier is auch ungemütlich , morgen solls besser werden, 19 grad immerhin - mit sonne ..na , mal abwarten - bin irgendwie noch nicht so wirklich auf herbst eingestellt - letzten donnerstag konnte ich die grosse tour noch kurz fahren - bei 25 grad ....

@ja , mal ein sattelrunterbild , damit meine sinne wieder geschärft werden und sich ums wesentliche kümmern ...


----------



## PatronTR (28. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das Acid sieht sehr stylisch aus  Eine weiße Gabel käme sicher gut



danke, danke, hab mal die schwarze gabel nun weiss zugetaped, morgen gibts ein bild. sieht echt nicht schlecht aus 

zum hörnchen, naja ich habs mir für mein bike auch überlegt, hab sie dran gehalten und es mir anders überlegt


----------



## beuze1 (28. September 2010)

*Nach der ganz faulen Tour vom Freitag, war heute wieder alltag Angesagt.*

*
Ja, die Blätter fallen




Aber es gibt noch grüne Inseln




Bei einer schnellen Abfahrt seh ich im Augenwinkel was..




Benutzt und liegen gelassen,herzlos mitten im Wald, ohne einen Tropfen Öl




Manche Menschen sind echte Schweine




Ich tröste mich mit meiner schönen Heimat




Und Radle einem goldenen Herbst entgegen







.
.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (28. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Der war gut
> 
> 
> Das Acid sieht sehr stylisch aus  Eine weiße Gabel käme sicher gut



weisse felgen wie bei dir wäre bestimmt auch ganz schick. die nächste felge die an mir vorbei fährt, wird kurz drangehalten um zu sehen wie es wirkt


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. September 2010)

Oh man .... der Herbst naht.

Ich war heute nach 19:15 Uhr draußen. Naja, Fotos ... eher dunkel und nebelig war es. Teilweise nur 10 meter Sichtweite im Wald  ... und dann hat es überall geknackt im Gehölz  ... und wenn ich mit meiner Mega LED Funzel in den Wald geleuchtet habe, haben mich Augen angeschaut  ... und dann hatte es irgendwo auch noch gegrunzt .
Was sollte ich tun  ... ich habe ganz laut Oink, Oink gerufen (Verwirrung des Gegners) und habe dann glaube ich meinen persönlichen "schnellstmöglichmitAffentemponundKawumsnachHausfahrrekord" aufgestellt  . Wenn mich einer gesehen hat, der muss auch gedacht haben ... die Spinnen die Eschenhahner.


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Oh man .... der Herbst naht.
> 
> Ich war heute nach 19:15 Uhr draußen. Naja, Fotos ... eher dunkel und nebelig war es. Teilweise nur 10 meter Sichtweite im Wald  ... und dann hat es überall geknackt im Gehölz  ... und wenn ich mit meiner Mega LED Funzel in den Wald geleuchtet habe, haben mich Augen angeschaut  ... und dann hatte es irgendwo auch noch gegrunzt .
> Was sollte ich tun  ... ich habe ganz laut Oink, Oink gerufen (Verwirrung des Gegners) und habe dann glaube ich meinen persönlichen "schnellstmöglichmitAffentemponundKawumsnachHausfahrrekord" aufgestellt  . Wenn mich einer gesehen hat, der muss auch gedacht haben ... die Spinnen die Eschenhahner.



mit OinkOink ist nicht gut Kirschen essen


----------



## slmslvn (28. September 2010)

Einfach Rammbock anne Gabel schrauben..


----------



## mi2 (28. September 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> hast recht, andere pedale müssen her, oder ich mach die runter. meinst du ne weisse gabel ist zuviel?



pedale ab und nen weißer sattel würde noch gut zu der sattelstütze passen. zuviel weiß gibts nicht 

mfg DER WEIßjunky


----------



## PatronTR (29. September 2010)

weisser sattel ist schon in planung, aber erst kommt nun die gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (29. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mit OinkOink ist nicht gut Kirschen essen



gibt's doch eh grad keine


----------



## messias (29. September 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Profis im Forum. Sind meine Leitungen links eigentlich zu lang? Beim Abwärtsfahren rattern sie mir immer auf die Gabel, was mich immer mehr nervt. Wenn ich voll einschlage habe ich noch einiges an Spiel von der Länge her.



Haste nochn Bild von vorne? So von hinten gesehen scheinen die aber wirklich recht lang. Normal sollten sie so lang sein, dass sie eine 180°-Lenkerdrehung mitmachen, aber deine sehen fast so aus, als würden sie ein paar Barspins mitmachen


----------



## PatronTR (29. September 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> danke, danke, hab mal die schwarze gabel nun weiss zugetaped, morgen gibts ein bild. sieht echt nicht schlecht aus
> 
> zum hörnchen, naja ich habs mir für mein bike auch überlegt, hab sie dran gehalten und es mir anders überlegt








so wurde aus einem black&grey 2010, ein black&white alla patron2010

@barbarissima

weisse felgen?


----------



## barbarissima (29. September 2010)

So sieht´s klasse aus 
Die weißen Felgen könnten schon wieder zu viel sein. Aber hier gibt es doch einige, die mit Photoshop weiße Felgen zaubern können. Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja mal jemand 

Was vielleicht noch gut aussähe sind Smart Sam oder Nobbys mit diesen weißen Streifen dran.


----------



## PatronTR (29. September 2010)

ja hab ich mir auch überlegt, aber irgendwie wieder abüberlegt, daher lieber weisse felgen evtl.

vielleicht erbarmt sich wirklich jemand der mir weisse felgen photoshop't *hoff*

nun spar ich erstmal für die gabel, bis bald


----------



## ipzipzap (29. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die weißen Felgen könnten schon wieder zu viel sein. Aber hier gibt es doch einige, die mit Photoshop weiße Felgen zaubern können. Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja mal jemand







Just quick'n Dirty *G*


Meinst du in etwa so? ;-)


----------



## PatronTR (29. September 2010)

yeah super geil, danke, die entscheidung ist somit gefallen, weisse felgen müssen her


----------



## barbarissima (29. September 2010)

Gar nicht schlecht die weißen Felgen


----------



## fatz (29. September 2010)

wenn sie so weiss bleiben. ein bisserl schlamm und kettenschmiere und schon is vorbei. ich wuerd's bleiben lassen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn sie so weiss bleiben. ein bisserl schlamm und kettenschmiere und schon is vorbei. ich wuerd's bleiben lassen


 Ja aber wie soll er das dann nun wieder im Acid-Thread verkaufen  wo es schon als Projekt angekündigt wurde .... und außerdem sieht es wirklich top aus.....Dreck geht doch wieder ab! ;-) oder barbarissima?

@Kati ...... da (ACID-Thread) will dich auch chevi endlich "neu kalibrieren" 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7608400&postcount=1845

Gut der Wetterbericht hatte im Prinzip nicht Unrecht als er sagte, dass heute Abend endlich mal wieder ein bisschen Sonne durchkommt. Aber irgendwie hatte ich mir doch etwas mehr erhofft :-(



So ist es doch schon herbstliche 9° Grad - Runde heute gewesen.....aber immerhin endlich kein Regen mehr - und ein bissl soll´s ja wieder milder werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (29. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn sie so weiss bleiben. ein bisserl schlamm und kettenschmiere und schon is vorbei. ich wuerd's bleiben lassen


 


spurhalter schrieb:


> Ja aber wie soll er das dann nun wieder im Acid-Thread verkaufen  wo es schon als Projekt angekündigt wurde .... und außerdem sieht es wirklich top aus.....Dreck geht doch wieder ab! ;-) oder barbarissima?


 
Tststs, Männer  ...haben immer so ne Angst vor Dreck 
Es gibt doch_ Muc off_ 

Schöne bilder Spuri


----------



## Bocacanosa (29. September 2010)

Heute auch ne gemütliche Runde gedreht. Die Sonne kam natürlich gerade raus, als ich (Handy-)Foto wollte...

Der Fleschfelsen:








Schee wars!

 bis neulich


----------



## marco_m (29. September 2010)

So stehe kurz vor dem Bestellen 
Kann mir ev. hier jemand die Aufkleber auf den Felgen wegzaubern ??
Kenn mich mit Photoshop etc. nicht aus, kann halt nur biken ... 





Danke & Gruss
Marco


----------



## kube (29. September 2010)

Boah das sieht ja mal geil aus!!!


----------



## Kr0n05 (29. September 2010)

Endgeil... Der Hammer...


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (29. September 2010)

marco_m schrieb:


> So stehe kurz vor dem Bestellen
> Kann mir ev. hier jemand die Aufkleber auf den Felgen wegzaubern ??
> Kenn mich mit Photoshop etc. nicht aus, kann halt nur biken ...
> 
> ...




Laß die dran sieht viel besser aus so!


----------



## Cortina (30. September 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @Kati ...... da (ACID-Thread) will dich auch chevi endlich "neu kalibrieren"
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7608400&postcount=1845



Autsch, das ist selbst mir zuviel  Kati schnell mach was


----------



## fatz (30. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Tststs, Männer  ...haben immer so ne Angst vor Dreck


ich haett jetzt gesagt, dass du noch nie mit mir biken warst... 

...und kettenschmiere gibt diesen herrlichen grauschleier. ich liebe ihn.


----------



## Cortina (30. September 2010)

marco_m schrieb:


> Kann mir ev. hier jemand die Aufkleber auf den Felgen wegzaubern ??
> Kenn mich mit Photoshop etc. nicht aus, kann halt nur biken ...



Hi Marco,
ich würde sie dranlassen, in natura sieht es nicht ganz so extrem aus, hier mal ein Bild von der Eurobike:





@fatz Du hast doch ganz andere Probleme als Kettenschmiere am Rad wenn ich da an Deine außerordentliche Gabe denke 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (30. September 2010)

ich würde nur die orangen teile der felgenaufkleber wegmachen  das weisse lassen.


----------



## fatz (30. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> @fatz Du hast doch ganz andere Probleme als Kettenschmiere am Rad wenn ich da an Deine außerordentliche Gabe denke


pssssst!!!
das zeug geht mit wasser recht gut ab. kettenpampe ned.


----------



## Cortina (30. September 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> ich würde nur die orangen teile der felgenaufkleber wegmachen  das weisse lassen.


Außer Kati gehören hier noch ein paar andere neu kalibriert


----------



## PatronTR (30. September 2010)

:d


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. September 2010)




----------



## idworker (30. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Außer Kati gehören hier noch ein paar andere neu kalibriert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToyDoll (30. September 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


>



Also jmd mit nem Minitool kann dir das Bike so abgeschlossen in 5 min wegklaun


----------



## PatronTR (30. September 2010)

so lasse ich es aber keine fünf minuten stehen


----------



## messias (30. September 2010)

marco_m schrieb:


> Kann mir ev. hier jemand die Aufkleber auf den Felgen wegzaubern ??



Sie wünschen, wir spielen! 





(Ich finds deutlich gefälliger so. Und ja, die Reflektion verrät meine Schlamperei.)


----------



## Bymike (30. September 2010)

Ohne diese hässlichen Aufkleber schauts echt besser aus! 

Das war auch das erste, was ich bei meinem Stereo weggerissen hab.


----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Außer Kati gehören hier noch ein paar andere neu kalibriert


Dann gehört dem Marco aber ein Papageiengen einkalibriert, dann muss er nicht die ganzen Aufkleber abknibbeln 
Mit Aufkleber finde ich´s schöner


----------



## nullstein (30. September 2010)

Die Version MIT den Aufklebern ist der Hammer. Fehlt nur noch der Fuchsschwanz und die Schwarzlichtröhre am Unterrohr

Ernsthaft: die Aufkleber sind zum :kotz:


----------



## Breitreifen (30. September 2010)

mein Hobel


----------



## kube (30. September 2010)

Ich find es mit Aufkleber auch schöner!


----------



## fatz (30. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Dann gehört dem Marco aber ein Papageiengen einkalibriert


ein was bitte?


----------



## acid89 (30. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ein was bitte?


Papageien Gen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2010)

mit Aufkleber  Mut zur Farbe auf dem Trail 


Wir sind ja nicht auf einer Beerdigung


----------



## fatz (30. September 2010)

acid89 schrieb:


> Papageien Gen



danke. ich hab's 2 minuten ohne erfolg probiert. nicht mein tag heut.......


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> danke. ich hab's 2 minuten ohne erfolg probiert...


Gut bei mir war es nur 1 Minute - also nicht mein Vormittag heute  
Aber eine schöne Wortschöpfung.
Im übrigen finde ich das Fritzz mit den Klebern "fetziger" und ohne die Dinger schlichtweg schön....ist also reine Geschmackssache für was man sich entscheidet. Falsch machen kann man mit dem Bike glaube ich nichts 
@barbarissima - danke für´s Fotolob  oder sollte ich lieber schreiben: Foto-Lob


----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ein was bitte?





fatz schrieb:


> danke. ich hab's 2 minuten ohne erfolg probiert. nicht mein tag heut.......


 
Auch dir kann geholfen werden


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Auch dir kann geholfen werden


Wie genial ist das denn......  Es gibt aber auch kluge Köpfe


----------



## Ostwandlager (30. September 2010)

nicht schlecht Bärbel...


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2010)

Prost


----------



## PatronTR (30. September 2010)

hat würfel wohl durst bekommen


----------



## marco_m (30. September 2010)

messias schrieb:


> Sie wünschen, wir spielen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



booahhhh danke schön !! 

Für mich ist es so perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (30. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Dann gehört dem Marco aber ein Papageiengen einkalibriert, dann muss er nicht die ganzen Aufkleber abknibbeln
> Mit Aufkleber finde ich´s schöner



Ich schenk sie Dir


----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2010)

Ich freue mich schon drauf


----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2010)

*@Ostwandlager*
Standesgemäß hätte aber eine Maß ans Stereo gehört und keine Wasserflasche


----------



## trek 6500 (30. September 2010)

..finds auch ohne viel schöner !!! 


ach ja - bei dem acid fehlen mir die worte ... da kann ich nix zu schreiben ....


----------



## Ostwandlager (30. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Ostwandlager*
> Standesgemäß hätte aber eine Maß ans Stereo gehört und keine Wasserflasche



Die Halterung für's Weißbier ist eh an der Sattelstütze


----------



## Beorn (30. September 2010)

Die Maß passt doch net in Rahmen, die kommt direkt in Schlund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (30. September 2010)

ach was soll ich nur machen...Zum Stereo wäre es eine gute Ergänzung... Das gibt Ärger mit der Frau


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2010)

Ich opfere mich gerne 

Gib es mir, dann bekommst du keinen Ärger  Ich werde auch gut für das Pferdchen sorgen


----------



## trek 6500 (30. September 2010)

...... super schönes teil -das wäre mir einigen ärger wert ...!!!!


----------



## barbarissima (1. Oktober 2010)

Klaus, setz dich durch  Für manche Dinge muss man einfach kämpfen


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich opfere mich gerne
> 
> Gib es mir, dann bekommst du keinen Ärger  Ich werde auch gut für das Pferdchen sorgen



Seine Frau ?


----------



## idworker (1. Oktober 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Seine Frau ?


----------



## Ostwandlager (1. Oktober 2010)

OK, ich tausche...


----------



## ipzipzap (1. Oktober 2010)

Der arme LRS, vor allem hinten^^


Sind bestimmt Stahlfehlgen *g*


----------



## easyraider (1. Oktober 2010)

Wo ist denn die sattelstütze hin?


----------



## wildkater (1. Oktober 2010)

Wieder mal ein paar Fotos - wenn auch schon 2 Wochen alt (als das Wetter noch schön war):













Die Fotos entstanden übrigens auf dem Zwölferhorn im Salzkammergut!
--> letztes Foto: Wolfgangsee (mit St. Gilgen), im Hintergrund der Mondsee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipzipzap (1. Oktober 2010)

easyraider schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die sattelstütze hin?



Das WILLST Du nicht wissen, glaub mir


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2010)

Ok, steilvorlage, Treffer, versenkt


----------



## BobTheBuilder (1. Oktober 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> ach was soll ich nur machen...Zum Stereo wäre es eine gute Ergänzung... Das gibt Ärger mit der Frau



Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, den diese ultrahässliche Hakenkreuzkurbel stört? Die Alte war so schön...


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2010)

Ja


----------



## Ostwandlager (1. Oktober 2010)

Ja ist so...


----------



## nullstein (1. Oktober 2010)

> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, den diese ultrahässliche Hakenkreuzkurbel stört? Die Alte war so schön...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Oktober 2010)

BobTheBuilder schrieb:


> Die Alte war so schön...


Kaum stellt uns Ostwandlager eine seiner Trainingspartnerinnen endlich per Foto vor - sind die ersten schon voll verliebt  

Aber tröste Dich nullstein - den neuen Cube-Schriftzug find ich nun wieder voll :kotz: und er hat dennoch viele Freunde gefunden...also "allen Leuten Recht getan - ist eine Kunst die Niemand kann"  meinte schon meine Oma  Im übrigen ist mir die neue Form so noch gar nicht aufgefallen ..... wie oberflächlich von mir. Gewagt würde ich es nennen...


wildkater schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein paar Fotos - wenn auch schon 2 Wochen alt (als das Wetter noch schön war):


Und die Gegend ..... und das Bike.... Gefällt!

So was habe ich nicht zu bieten  - ähmm, dafür aber gaaaanz aktuelle Fotos von Eben noch 
Ich glaub - es geht schon wieder los....das mit dem Wasser...



Da sind neue Streckenplanungen gefragt....oder den Einbaum endlich mal fertig machen...



Wenn "Rappen" so richtig durstig sind..und auch nur etwas Wasser wittern - dann gibt es einfach kein Halten mehr  Kurze Pause


----------



## nullstein (1. Oktober 2010)

Ick gloob du verwechselst da was spuri. Ich mag die neue XTR.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Oktober 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ick gloob du verwechselst da was spuri. Ich mag die neue XTR.


Ja - ich war wohl noch nicht ganz trocken nach dem Duschen  - sehe gerade, war auch "BobTheBuilder"  der sie bemängelt hat.....sorry - nullstein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beff94 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
hab auch noch Bilder von schöneren Zeiten.

!!!Bikepark Leogang rockt!!!

Erstmal gemütlich Warmfahren






danach den Kidsparcour austesten.




(erstmal der kleine Drop)


doch mein kleiner Bruder wollte nich mit dem kleinen Drop zu tun haben.






und dann gings endlich hoch





und wieder runter










und dann sahs so aus





Hoffe es hat gefallen.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## beuze1 (1. Oktober 2010)

*Ja war das heute wieder schön im Schwabenland..*


----------



## OIRAM (1. Oktober 2010)

*Hallo Würfel Freunde*
Erst mal ein riesen Kompliment, für all eure, meist schönen Bilder.
Beneidenswert auch die Gegenden, wo Ihr eure Bikes so ausführen dürft / könnt.
Jetzt auch mal welche von meinem Stereo, etwas älter und mit dem Handy Belichtet:






jetzt mal mit mir 



und ganz frisch von heute, mit meinem neuen LRS






und mit echte Cube Fans


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Oktober 2010)

der hase is goldig ..
...der lrs is grundsätzlich sehr schön , find´ich - aber das übliche problem ...- die rottöne harmonieren nicht miteinander ..leider haben hope , tune , spank etc. halt alle ein anderes rot - un ddas  felgenrot zusammen mit den eloxalteilen , gefällt mir nicht ...


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde gerade bei dem Rad siehts echt stimmig aus!
Mir gefällts sehr gut.

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## kube (1. Oktober 2010)

Mir gefällts auch sehr gut!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (2. Oktober 2010)

@OIRAM  wie zufrieden bist du mit dem lrs ? gibt es was schlechtes zu berichten ?


----------



## PatronTR (2. Oktober 2010)

Beff94 schrieb:


> und dann sahs so aus
> Grüße Stefan


*
gut schauts aus, so muss ein mtb aussehen *




wildkater schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein paar Fotos - wenn auch schon 2  Wochen alt (als das Wetter noch schön war):


 
*woher nehmt ihr euch nur die viele zeit ? *


OIRAM schrieb:


> und ganz frisch von heute, mit meinem neuen LRS



*hey würfelfreund,

schön schön, aber ich denke es würde ohne aufkleber mit sicherheit viel viel schöner aussehen. evtl, ne andere kurbel wenn du zuviel geld hast  hmmm ich freu mich auch schon auf meine.* *

ich sage ja immer, felgen machen bike's * *
(motorräder und autos auch)

lieben gruß an alle*


----------



## PatronTR (2. Oktober 2010)

im nachhinein fände ich schwarze tauchrohre, und ne schwarze sattelstüze auch cool


----------



## Ostwandlager (2. Oktober 2010)

was mache ich bloß...das gefällt mir auch sehr gut...

 ein Kreuz...







oder doch lieber das...


----------



## Cortina (2. Oktober 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> .. aber ich denke es würde ohne aufkleber mit sicherheit viel viel schöner aussehen.


Sag mal PatronTR hast Du ne Babberallergie (Für fatz: Aufkleber Allergie )



PatronTR schrieb:


> im nachhinein fände ich schwarze tauchrohre, und ne schwarze sattelstüze auch cool


Ich sagte kallibrieren und nicht umpolen, erst alles weiß und jetzt alles schwarz oder was 

@OIRAM Der ist ja mal nur genial........der Hase und das Bike auch 

@Ostwandlager, nimm das was Deiner Frau besser gefällt, gibt weniger Ärger 

Schöne Bilder, THX

Grüße
Guido


----------



## messias (2. Oktober 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> im nachhinein fände ich schwarze tauchrohre ... auch cool



DAS kann ich als Diplom-Klugscheixxer natürlich so nicht stehen lassen! 

Die TAUCHrohre der Gabel sind nämlich schon schwarz. Nur die STANDrohre nicht.


----------



## OIRAM (2. Oktober 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> @OIRAM  wie zufrieden bist du mit dem lrs ? gibt es was schlechtes zu berichten ?



Hi, mi 2

In der BIKE hat der LRS ein sehr gut und eine Kaufempfehlung bekommen.

Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung 103kg und nehm mein Bike auch mal ran.

Also, nach den ersten 45 km mit mit einer ordendlichen DH Abfahrt ham se gut gehalten.

Hab keine Gewichtprüfung durchgeführt, da es mir persönlich nicht auf jedes Gramm ankommt.

Sind übrigens Veltec SL Naben, 2mm Speichen und Messingnippel.

Hinten X12 und vorne 15mm Steckachse, reduziert auf Schnellspanner.

Grund für diese Wahl: nur die 15mm kann man auf 20mm auf- und auf 9mm abrüsten.

Somit hab ich bei einem evtl. Gabelumbau / -tausch alle Optionen offen.


----------



## OIRAM (2. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die positiven Meinungen über mein Bike.

Das mit den rottönen ist leider richtig, die sind nicht exakt gleich.

Aber wer oder was ist schon perfekt.

Wenn ich auf dem Trail vorbeifliege, sieht man den Unterschied eh nicht mehr. 

Das weiße Model hat übrigens ne extra Möhre bekommen.


----------



## tobias-fire (2. Oktober 2010)

So Leute war gestern noch mal das schöne Wetter nutzen für ne kleine Ausfahrt.  Hab noch ein paar Bilder nebenbei geschossen von meiner Lieblingsstrecke die ich fast immer fahre. Liegt ja direkt vor meiner Haustür. (Pfälzer Wald )


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hatte gestern auch noch mal die Chance ergriffen zumindest für ein paar Minuten vor die Tür zu gehen ... eh ... fahren.

Es wird merklich herbstlich ...  Aber der Limes und der Wachturm stehen und sind bereit dem Winter zu trotzen . Wir in Eschenhahn sind also vor dem Winter sicher.

















Und wer bei dem heutigen Wetter nichts zu lachen hat -> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQVjXPS0vMM"]YouTube        - Baby panda niest![/nomedia] 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (2. Oktober 2010)

Menschenbabys wackeln genauso beim Niesen!


----------



## PatronTR (2. Oktober 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Sag mal PatronTR hast Du ne Babberallergie (Für fatz: Aufkleber Allergie )



ja ich gebs zu, ich bin befallen 




messias schrieb:


> DAS kann ich als Diplom-Klugscheixxer natürlich  so nicht stehen lassen!
> 
> Die TAUCHrohre der Gabel sind nämlich schon schwarz. Nur die STANDrohre  nicht.



stimmt vor lauter aufkleber seh ich die gabeln nicht mehr richtig


----------



## isaba72 (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde die neue XTR rein optisch ebenfalls nicht ganz glücklich gewählt.


----------



## BobTheBuilder (2. Oktober 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


>



Ja bitte?


----------



## Beorn (2. Oktober 2010)

Was die neuen XTR angeht muss ich leider zustimmen, können falsche Assoziationen potentiell wecken.
Find die Grauabstimmung ebenso nicht schön.


----------



## BobTheBuilder (2. Oktober 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Was die neuen XTR angeht muss ich leider zustimmen, können falsche Assoziationen potentiell wecken.
> Find die Grauabstimmung ebenso nicht schön.



Jepp, dafür sind die neuen Truvativkurbeln (X7, X9 und X0) recht lecker geworden. Vielleicht wollte man sich bei Shimpanso auch einfach nur optisch von der SLX abgrenzen.
Selbst wenn ich die Kohle hätte, käme mir die neue XTR nicht ans Bike. Finde sie einfach grauenhaft hässlich.


----------



## Ostwandlager (2. Oktober 2010)

also ich muß gestehen die neue XTR finde ich auch nicht so gelungen...


Sram gefällt mir besser


----------



## Unze77 (2. Oktober 2010)

... das alte Lied, über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Oktober 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Aber der Limes und der Wachturm stehen und sind bereit dem Winter zu trotzen . Wir in Eschenhahn sind also vor dem Winter sicher.


Hmmm, naja ein paar Lücken sind schon im Zaun 
Und was den (kühlen) Herbst betrifft - ich war heute auch Sachen (Jacke, Shirt usw.) kaufen..... Hoffe ich komme nun gut über die Runden... solange es nicht wieder schneit 

@Kati - ja das Netz ist nun voller 2010er XMS & AMS für Schnäppchen......preise.....ich kämpfe im Augenblick fast täglich mit mir....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hmmm, naja ein paar Lücken sind schon im Zaun
> Und was den (kühlen) Herbst betrifft - ich war heute auch Sachen (Jacke, Shirt usw.) kaufen..... Hoffe ich komme nun gut über die Runden... solange es nicht wieder schneit



Die Lücken werden noch zugekleistert . Hoffe Du hast gute Sachen gekriegt. Das Wetter ist momentan nervig. Für lang zu warm, für kurz zu kalt (zumindest bei Abfahrten) ... Armlinge rauf, Armlinge runter, Windweste an, Windweste aus ... Da gibt es nur eine Lösung: Der Sommer muss zurückkommen. 

Na, dann mal schnell ein Bild vom Sommer ....




Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MangoAndreas (3. Oktober 2010)




----------



## trek 6500 (3. Oktober 2010)

jaja , der schwarz-grüne kommt extrem gut !!!!!!

@spuri : ..kann ich gut versteh´n ... tu´s doch .....


----------



## Bocacanosa (3. Oktober 2010)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Heute auch ne gemütliche Runde gedreht. Die Sonne kam natürlich gerade raus, als ich (Handy-)Foto wollte...
> 
> Der Fleschfelsen:
> 
> ...





kube schrieb:


> Boah das sieht ja mal geil aus!!!





Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Endgeil... Der Hammer...





DANKE!


----------



## wuerfelfreund (3. Oktober 2010)

@OIRAM

Finde den Veltec LRS auch super un habe den Test in der Bike gelesen. Darum denke ich auch über eine anschaffung nach. Was ich gern noch wüsste-wie laut ist der Freilauf...ist der eher ruhig oder macht der richtig krach? und wo hast Du den gekauft bzw. wieviel hast Du für den LRS ausgegeben? Ich habe Ihn hier gefunden und er würde für mein Bike 289 kosten.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Oktober 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hoffe Du hast gute Sachen gekriegt.


Na das hoffe ich mal auch...bin extra 120 km (eine Tour) weit gefahren  weil hier keine richtigen Sportgeschäfte sind und bei den Bike-Dealern auch keine Auswahl ist - aber denke düs passt schon.....macht jedenfalls alles einen sehr guten Eindruck & ist nicht vom Discounter, obwohl die Klamotten von da auch manchmal gut sind - jedenfalls für´n Sommer. Wenn es wie jetzt kühler wird, habe ich nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht - daher auch die besagten Neuanschaffungen. 
Dennoch, nächste Woche soll es z.B. bei LIDL hier u.a. auch wieder preiswerte Softshell-Jacken geben....nur so als Tipp....



trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spuri : ..kann ich gut versteh´n ... tu´s doch .....


Jaein.... im Augenblick gebe es auch das Grün/Schwarze....
Wäre dann aber schon das 3. Bike seit ich hier im Forum bin - und das ist noch nicht sooo lange  Meine Frau unterstützt den Gedanken sogar  - hat aber vermutlich nur mein Generve satt  (ups - sie sagt gerade das ist nicht so ;-)
Also letztlich "nur" Platz-, Geld- & Sinnfrage....Kloppe bekomme ich desterwegen nicht !
Heute ein so schön milder Frühherbsttag! Feld und Flur liegen uns zu Füßen...oder vor den Pedalen 



Von den bunten Dingern am Himmel angezogen .....



....stellte ich freudig fest, dass an den Kunerdorfer Oderwiesen wieder mal "Schwiegermutterfest" ist....oder eben auch "Drachenfest" genannt...



Eine von denen (also den Bösen Schwiegermüttern = Drachen) hat mich dann wohl unverzüglich verwünscht - und in den bösen Zauberwald verbannt?







Aber dort blieb ich nicht lange....folgte einem befreundeten Hasen der mich zurück auf das freie Feld führte & da kenne ich mich gut aus!
Bin also wieder zu Hause, habe 2 Tage frei & somit genug Zeit zum Grübeln.....oder Klamotten testen. Euch ein schönes "Rest-Wochenende!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trompeten Paul (3. Oktober 2010)

Bitte löschen


----------



## Trompeten Paul (3. Oktober 2010)

Wie man sieht lade ich viel zu selten Fotos hoch. Bitte den letzten Beitrag löschen. Hoffe man kann jetzt was sehen...

Hab heut 2 Prachtexemplare dt. Eichen gefunden und noch 2 Fotos ausm Erzgebirge vom Sommer. Schöne Gegend da. Für einen Flachländer auch ausreichend Berge.


----------



## nen (3. Oktober 2010)

Föhn mit Sonne und 22 Grad, was will man mehr.


----------



## OIRAM (3. Oktober 2010)

wuerfelfreund schrieb:


> @OIRAM
> 
> Finde den Veltec LRS auch super un habe den Test in der Bike gelesen. Darum denke ich auch über eine anschaffung nach. Was ich gern noch wüsste-wie laut ist der Freilauf...ist der eher ruhig oder macht der richtig krach? und wo hast Du den gekauft bzw. wieviel hast Du für den LRS ausgegeben? Ich habe Ihn hier gefunden und er würde für mein Bike 289 kosten.



Hallo wuerfelfreund

Habe mir den LRS bei meinem Händler vor Ort, über den Laufradkonfigurator auf der Veltec-Seite zusammengestellt. Man kann sich auf der Seite nur als Händler Anmelden und letzendlich auch bestellen.
Gezahlt hab ich 350,- und die Freilaufnabe ist angenehm leise, im Vergleich zur Sunringle Nabe, die von Cube in meinem Bike verbaut war.
Im Netz hatte ich nur welche mit weißen Speichen gefunden und im Garantiefall ist es so auch einfacher.
Muß allerdings zur Lautstäre sagen, das die erste SR Nabe 1500km und die zweite nur 350km gehalten hat, denzufolge ist der vergleich zweifelhaft. Müssen ja von Anfang an nicht i.O. gewesen sein.
Der neue Freilaufkörper von SR hat wohl 6-8 Wochen Lieferzeiten.
Egal, die VELTEC V-TWO sind eh viel schöner


----------



## beuze1 (3. Oktober 2010)

*Der Blick heute morgen aus dem Fenster versprach einiges..




Also raus und auf,s Cube..




Bei dem Wetter einfach ein muss.. 




Gemütlich am Stillen Bach entlang




Ins schöne Bad Waldsee




Nachdem ich mich versichert hab, dass frei ist..




Nehm ich zurück eine Abkürzung




Ein letzter Anstieg




Zu einem meiner Lieblingsplätze




Herrliches Schwaben-Ländle




Nach 4 Std./75km./1000 hm./ werde ich zu Hause freudig begrüßt




Von König Boris, dem Chef vom Hof


*


----------



## wuerfelfreund (3. Oktober 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Hallo wuerfelfreund
> 
> Habe mir den LRS bei meinem Händler vor Ort, über den Laufradkonfigurator auf der Veltec-Seite zusammengestellt. Man kann sich auf der Seite nur als Händler Anmelden und letzendlich auch bestellen.
> Gezahlt hab ich 350,- und die Freilaufnabe ist angenehm leise, im Vergleich zur Sunringle Nabe, die von Cube in meinem Bike verbaut war.
> ...



Ich mag das eigentlich gerne wenn die richtig krach machen...so wird man auf den Trails eher von den Wanderan gehört und die machen schneller Platz. Mein Kaufargument ist hauptsächlich das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und das die Teile auch mehr ab können. Die Sunringles die Cube verbaut sind nicht so der Hit. Musste sie schon paar mal nachzentrieren lassen. Die nehme ich dann nur noch für Ausflüge mit der Familie da kommen dann Slicks drauf


----------



## Strampelaffe (3. Oktober 2010)

N'abend zusammen !

Hatte heute auch endlich mal wieder Zeit und Gelegenheit für einen Ausritt über unsere Hügellandschaft.

So wie auf diesem Bild sieht's bei uns fast überall aus. Da gibt es keine 3000er, aber jede Menge 300er bis 700er. Die Menge macht's.  




Und hier noch ein Bild, als mein Cube noch aufrecht stand, während ich schon am Boden lag.


----------



## Cortina (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

@beuze1 wir haben was gemeinsam, als ich heute heimkam wurde ich auch von Foxi meiner Katze begrüßt und auf der Tour habe ich auch ein verlassenes Bike und sogar ein Mopped gefunden 





Ziel war heute der Strand in Jesolo, hätte ich allerdings gewußt was da los ist wäre ich mit der XT gefahren 

Fatz, da hätte der Landi die wahre Freude dran gehabt, ein riesen Abschnitt war gesperrt und zur Spielwiese umgebaut 








Danach gings dann mal in ruhigere Abschnitte
















Was für ein Tag, super warm, 90km und 45hm 

@Strampelaffe schönes Stereo aber ohne Hörner wärs noch schöner 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Oktober 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich versichert hab, dass frei ist..Nehm ich zurück eine Abkürzung


Und wenn Du nicht doch wieder abgebogen wärst....zu Deinen Lieblingsplätzen....hätten wir uns eigentlich irgendwann treffen müssen/können 





beuze1 schrieb:


> werde ich zu Hause freudig begrüßt..Von König Boris, dem Chef vom Hof


 Wie "goldig"  Da passen ja der "König" und der "Würfel" farblich perfekt zusammen  Insgesamt wie immer super Story/Fotos...von Dir. 

PS: Wenn die Post nicht noch versagt......ist "Der Schwarze" nicht mehr lange alleine im Stall  Dann muss er ein Stück rücken...


----------



## OIRAM (3. Oktober 2010)

wuerfelfreund schrieb:


> Ich mag das eigentlich gerne wenn die richtig krach machen...so wird man auf den Trails eher von den Wanderan gehört und die machen schneller Platz. Mein Kaufargument ist hauptsächlich das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und das die Teile auch mehr ab können. Die Sunringles die Cube verbaut sind nicht so der Hit. Musste sie schon paar mal nachzentrieren lassen. Die nehme ich dann nur noch für Ausflüge mit der Familie da kommen dann Slicks drauf



Ja, die SR sind echt nur für die Straße, und für den Notfall zum wechseln. Sowas hat an nem Stereo eigentlich nichts zu suchen.
Wie gesagt, auf der Veltec-Seite kannst Du mit dem Laufradkonfigurator ne bisschen rum spielen, Naben von Veltec, Shimano, Tune und Hope stehen da zur Auswahl, also auch was lautes dabei.
Achso, der Preis steht dann auch am Ende mit dabei.
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

mal wieder super Fotos und Fotostories.

Wir haben heute natürlich auch den super schönen Herbsttag genossen.





Hoch zum Jagdschloss Platte. Der Start der Trails runter nach Wiesbaden.








Da geht es auch mal etwas steiler zur Sache (sieht auf dem Foto natürlich nicht steil aus) ... Find ich cool was meine Frau so alles mittlerweile fährt.




Ich kurv da doch lieber etwas entspannter auf der Wiese rum 




Ein kurzer Snack auf dem Neroberg und dann geht es wieder zurück zum Jagdschloss Platte.




War ein schöner Tag, bei Sonne und 22 °C.

@Beuze und Cortina: Bei uns stehen immer die Damen des Hauses spalier: Kassiopaia und Sirrah. 

Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Pfalzgott (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi an alle Würfelreiter,
nachdem Ich jetzt schon einige Tage diesen Thread mit sehr viel Freude verfolge, möchte Ich nun auch ein Bild meines neuen Cube´s reinstellen. 







Ist leider nur mit dem Handy gemacht. Aber bei der nächsten Tour gibts bessere!
Es ist ein Cube Curve Crossrad.....Ich hoffe Ihr lünscht mich jetzt nicht deswegen!

Gruß
Der Pfalzgott


----------



## Cortina (3. Oktober 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ein kurzer Snack auf dem Neroberg und dann geht es wieder zurück zum Jagdschloss Platte.



So schön es hier in Italien auch ist, ein wenig fehlt sie mir schon meine alte Heimat. Wir waren vor kurzem im Klettergarten auf dem Neroberg und früher konnte da man noch mit dem Auto bis ganz unter die Kuppel hochfahren 

Grüße nach Wiesbaden
Guido


----------



## LittleBoomer (3. Oktober 2010)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Hi an alle Würfelreiter,
> nachdem Ich jetzt schon einige Tage diesen Thread mit sehr viel Freude verfolge, möchte Ich nun auch ein Bild meines neuen Cube´s reinstellen.
> Ist leider nur mit dem Handy gemacht. Aber bei der nächsten Tour gibts bessere!
> Es ist ein Cube Curve Crossrad.....Ich hoffe Ihr lünscht mich jetzt nicht deswegen!
> ...



Na da war ich heute doch bei Dir ums Eck und habe die Trails genossen. Ich werde mal wieder meine Knipse mitnehmen....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Oktober 2010)

@cortina : .... das letzte bild is der hammer - exht toll 

@spuri : erzähl´, erzähl`!!! wann kommt er ? ist er schwarz mit grün ???     darf man gratulieren zum zuwachs ???


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Oktober 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> So schön es hier in Italien auch ist, ein wenig fehlt sie mir schon meine alte Heimat.



Na, dann versorgen wir Dich einfach immer mal wieder mit Fotos aus der Heimat .


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spuri : erzähl´, erzähl`!!! wann kommt er ? ist er schwarz mit grün ???     darf man gratulieren zum zuwachs ???


Wann er/sie kommt - kann ich nicht sagen.....kenne die Versandzeiten der Firma nicht, hoffe doch noch in dieser Woche 
Wenn er/sie  kommt, ist es laut Bestellung zumindest, hoffentlich auch ein AMS COMP 2010 - schwarz mit grün 
Gratulieren darf man - aber besser erst wenn es da (und damit auch bildtechnisch im Forum) ist


----------



## chevi (3. Oktober 2010)

hab mir ne neue kette aufs bike gezogen, irgendwie überrutscht die auf  denn letzten drei ritzeln und wenn ich vorne auf  das mittlere oder kleinste ritzel schalte kann ich auf den letzten  hinteren drei ritzeln garnicht fahren.
HILFT MIR MAL JEMAND BITTE?!!

@spurhalter 
nicht schlecht. cube is immer gut
aber wieso denn ein fully mit nur 100mm gabel, was hast denn damit vor?


----------



## Cortina (3. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @cortina : .... das letzte bild is der hammer - exht toll



Danke kati, in s/w und in groß ists fast noch schöner. Ich hatte nur Todesangst es kippt durch den Wind in die falsche Richtung um 



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Na, dann versorgen wir Dich einfach immer mal wieder mit Fotos aus der Heimat .


Danke, falls wir mal zu meinen Eltern fahren melden wir uns bei Euch 

@Spuri
Glückstrumpf, ist es das:
http://images.internetstores.de/products/10_ams_comp_green_1024x768[800x600].jpg

@Pfalzgott, Ich wäre froh gewesen heute ein Crossrad zu haben 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Oktober 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> @spurhalter nicht schlecht...
> aber wieso denn ein fully mit nur 100mm gabel, was hast denn damit vor?


 Biken?!  Ach Chevi, nach ACID & LTD nun endlich das AMS....und damit bin ich völlig ausreichend ausgestattet (einige würden sogar meinen Überdimensioniert) unterwegs...alles andere wäre hier in der Gegend wie Perlen vor die Säue.. Wenn Du mal hier unterwegs bist - fragst Du mich danach warum überhaupt Fully 
Also bislang sind mir in unserer Gegend weder die Dart 3 noch die Recon mit ihren 100 mm Federweg als zu Schwach vorgekommen. Und das Hardtail wird ja nebenbei auch noch geritten....also was soll´s.
Denke düs passt schon.....& für noch steilere Abfahrten im Urlaub oder so leihe ich mir dann lieber einen Gleitschirm aus 
Sicher geht immer mehr - ist doch aber auch ´ne Preisfrage...und Preis/Leistung war hier denke ich ganz gut. Zumal mir die 2011er Modelle nicht so zusagen....(außer die Preisintensiven - aber darüber denke ich nicht mal nach)
Und wenn es nur um echte Schnäppchen gegangen wäre....hätte es wohl das werden müssen:
http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...HPC-RX-Black-Line_detail_7547.html?ireusocl=1
Aber wer fährt denn schon mit dem Ferrari nur zum Einkaufen....da nimmt man doch eher die Vernunftsvariante.....hihihi....



Cortina schrieb:


> @Spuri Glückstrumpf, ist es das:
> http://images.internetstores.de/products/10_ams_comp_green_1024x768%5B800x600%5D.jpg


Könnte der eineiige Zwillingsbruder sein


----------



## Pfalzgott (3. Oktober 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> hab mir ne neue kette aufs bike gezogen, irgendwie überrutscht die auf  denn letzten drei ritzeln und wenn ich vorne auf  das mittlere oder kleinste ritzel schalte kann ich auf den letzten  hinteren drei ritzeln garnicht fahren.
> HILFT MIR MAL JEMAND BITTE?!!
> 
> @spurhalter
> ...



Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst versuchs mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=2105

Denke da bist Du besser aufgehoben als in einem Bilder-Thread!!!


----------



## Pfalzgott (3. Oktober 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Na da war ich heute doch bei Dir ums Eck und habe die Trails genossen. Ich werde mal wieder meine Knipse mitnehmen....
> 
> Grüße
> 
> LittleBoomer



Wo genau warste den unterwegs??
Vielleicht biste mir ja entgegen gekommen!


----------



## Pfalzgott (3. Oktober 2010)

[[email protected], Ich wäre froh gewesen heute ein Crossrad zu haben 
Grüße
Guido[/QUOTE]

Warum?


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Oktober 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> hab mir ne neue kette aufs bike gezogen, irgendwie überrutscht die auf  denn letzten drei ritzeln und wenn ich vorne auf  das mittlere oder kleinste ritzel schalte kann ich auf den letzten  hinteren drei ritzeln garnicht fahren.
> HILFT MIR MAL JEMAND BITTE?!!
> 
> @spurhalter
> ...



kassette ist abgenutzt - bitte noch tauschen  - falls es auch auf den kettenblättern rutschen sollte ebenfalls..


----------



## Cortina (4. Oktober 2010)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Warum?



90km in der Ebene mit 26" Rädern, 2.4er FatAlbert und überwiegend Gegenwind da hätte Dein Crossrad sicherlich mehr Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevi (4. Oktober 2010)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst versuchs mal hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=2105
> 
> Denke da bist Du besser aufgehoben als in einem Bilder-Thread!!!


  hast ja recht, der link is nur tot. will mich auch nicht durch unmengen von themen graben, hätt ja sein können das da jemand fix ne lösung hat.

so z.B.:


Andi 3001 schrieb:


> kassette ist abgenutzt - bitte noch tauschen  - falls es auch auf den kettenblättern rutschen sollte ebenfalls..



erstma Danke dafür.
kann nur leider nicht stimmen da die alte einwandfrei läuft, das tat die neue auch den ganzen tag -das fing erst abends an. hab dann nochma komplette schaltung neu ,genau nach herstellerangaben justiert. kurzzeitig gings dann auch wieder.   
kassette hätt ich ja auch getauscht,wenn das problem gleich aufgetreten wäre, logo.   egal
fahr mittag zum händler -soll der sich damit rumm ärgern, dafür gibts den ja
ende


----------



## MCTryal (4. Oktober 2010)

Kurzurlaub im Spreewalld, ganz schön Flach da , das Wetter war superschön.





Am Bismarkturm in Burg musste ich sofort ans Forum denken.















Am Wochenende ging´s den Saaleradweg entlang, auch eher flaches Gebiet.


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Oktober 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> hast ja recht, der link is nur tot. will mich auch nicht durch unmengen von themen graben, hätt ja sein können das da jemand fix ne lösung hat.
> 
> so z.B.:
> 
> ...



is trotzdem die kassette, wetten? 
Das Problem is, dass die kette entweder sofort, oder nach kurzem einlaufen drüber rutscht. wart ab, was der  sagt..


----------



## chevi (4. Oktober 2010)

hab heut früh per telefon ne neue kassette geordert, mach mich gleich auf die socken mit dem HR der zieht die auch gleich rauf.
die kassette sieht echt noch gut aus, wahrscheinlich würd sich das noch aufeinander einschleifen aber da hab ich echt kein lust jetz drauf.
hab noch bissl rumgespielt in der hoffnung das ich das noch hinbekomm,ohne erfolg.
hab ja ne extra starke kette geholt, das kanns auch sein.(die zu kürzen war schon ein akt)
kasette neu und fertig


----------



## Strampelaffe (4. Oktober 2010)

> @Strampelaffe schönes Stereo aber ohne Hörner wärs noch schöner


 
Danke. Das mit dem schönen Stereo kann ich nur zurück geben.

Hast auch nicht ganz unrecht mit den Hörnern, die auf diesem Foto in der Tat etwas überdimensioniert aussehen. Sind die integrierten Hörner der Ergon-Griffe, die ich rein funktional aber auch nicht mehr missen möchte. 
Die Optik leidet aber schon etwas darunter, nur Funktion geht mir hier vor.

Nur solange ich von der hiesigen Geometrie-Beauftragten nicht gnadenlos gerügt werde, betrachte ich sie mal nicht gleich als absolutes No-Go.


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. Oktober 2010)

mei was für ein traumtag heute... Da muste ich am berg... Natürlich mit Stereo 








Noch mal rasch zum Kampenwand gipfel




gleich da unten rechts steht das Stereo...


----------



## fatz (4. Oktober 2010)

noch ein paar bilder von gestern. kirchberg, aschau, pengelstein, hahnenkamm, ehrenbach, kitzbuehel, kirchberg.

blick vom pengelstein nach suedost in die schon recht weisse nordseite der tauern:




blick vom hahnenkamm nach norden zum wilden kaiser:




herbst und foehn ist einfach nicht zu toppen.

danach bin ich noch den viel beworbenen und gelobten ehrenbachtrail gefahren.
der ersten 350hm waren ganz nett, wenn auch ziemlich feucht und von den downhillern recht
zerfahren. der rest ist zum vergessen bzw. sowieso forstweg. wo die 600hm auf dem 
schild am einstieg herkommen ist mir etwas schleierhaft. das ist vermutlich vom tourismusverband.
wenn  ihr mal in der gegend seit: kann man sich sparen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> ...gleich da unten rechts steht das Stereo...


 Aber warum hast Du es in den Schatten gestellt? Ein, zwei Meter weiter Rechts war doch so ein schönes sonniges Fleckchen  Sehr schöne Fotos!
Auch ich nutzte meinen freien Tag heute zu einem kleinen Ausritt ins schöne Schlaubetal....hier in der Nähe. Durch den Wald....kommt man...



....irgendwann zum:



1907 erbaut als Tuberkuloseheilstätte, nach 1945 weiter eine sogenannte Lungenheilanstalt - nunmehr aufwendig saniert erfolgt die Nutzung u.a. als Pflegeheim & Kita. Die Frontansicht:



Die Rückseite:



Dann war ich mich noch schnell artig bei dem Indianer-Stamm für das Einhalten der Schönwetterabsprache mit mir bis zum 26.Oktober bedanken...



Natürlich darf auch ein Abstecher zum "Müllroser See" in der Ecke nicht fehlen 



Danach war noch Bike-Wash & Pflege angesagt - am Abend wurde bis eben noch der "Stall" etwas ausgemistet (hauptsächlich durch meine liebe Frau )
....schließlich muss gegen Ende der Woche Platz für Nachwuchs sein....so schnell geht dann ein schöner, freier Tag zu Ende


----------



## sepalot (4. Oktober 2010)

Gestern war ja echt topp Wetter . Kann mich an so ein bomben Wetter zum 3. Oktober ehrlichgesagt nicht erinnern. 20°C . Sonst regnet es meist zu diesem Feiertag .

Heute mal die andere Richtung des M-Weges am Ochsenkopf ausprobiert.







Schicke Pfade 































Ja, irgendwie ist es echt schnell jetzt gegangen, dass der Herbst Einzug gehalten hat (gefühlt zumindest).






Mitten auf dem Weg fast sich eine Quelle und bringt das Wasser an die Oberfläche ...






... und erstreckt sich den rest dieses Wegabschnittes.






Bling bling in der Herbstsonne.












Weils so schön war, ein zweites Mal rauf - ganz bequem mit der Bergauffahrhilfe - jetzt zum Schluss, soll noch eine schnelle Bergabflowfahrt her .












War echt ein schöner Tag  - hoffe es folgen noch viele weitere goldene Oktobertage !

lg
sepalot


----------



## OIRAM (4. Oktober 2010)

*Zum gedenken an das Zechensterben in NRW.*

Nun ist auch die letzte Schachtanlage in meiner Heimat tod.
In den Nachkrigsjahren sorten Sie für den Wirtschaftsaufschwung und heute, im ganzen Ruhrgebiet, für mehr oder weniger schöne Bike Reviere.





Zeche Heinrich Robert

































Was für ein schöner und dennoch trauriger Herbsttag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (4. Oktober 2010)

..das bild unter dem bogen ist sehr schön - aber der helm stört arg !!!!!!


----------



## OIRAM (4. Oktober 2010)

@ ostwandlager
@ fatz
Traumhafte Gegenden, wo Ihr so Biken dürft... 
Da kann man echt neidisch werden.
Bitte mehr, von den schönen Bergpanoramas


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Oktober 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


>


 Das nenne ich mal perfekte farbliche Abstimmung zwischen "Zugmaschine" und "Lore"


----------



## m.rr (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
hier gibt's ja immer noch schöne Bilder (-Geschichten) zu sehen, das ist Klasse! 
Hab heute auch Veltec V-Two für mein Stereo bestellt ... Haben etwas Lieferzeit, ich hoffe sie in so zwei Wochen zu haben, mal sehen  dann gibts Bilder!
Grüße
Michael


----------



## OIRAM (4. Oktober 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier gibt's ja immer noch schöne Bilder (-Geschichten) zu sehen, das ist Klasse!
> Hab heute auch Veltec V-Two für mein Stereo bestellt ... Haben etwas Lieferzeit, ich hoffe sie in so zwei Wochen zu haben, mal sehen  dann gibts Bilder!
> Grüße
> Michael



Ich hatte meine an einem Mittwoch, mittags bestellt und ne woche daruf, am Donnerstag, nachmittags waren Sie bei meinem Händler. 
Wünsche schon mal viel Spaß damit.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Zum gedenken an das Zechensterben in NRW.*
> 
> .



Das ist ja wie zu Hause ....


----------



## Pfalzgott (5. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> noch ein paar bilder von gestern. kirchberg, aschau, pengelstein, hahnenkamm, ehrenbach, kitzbuehel, kirchberg.
> 
> blick vom pengelstein nach suedost in die schon recht weisse nordseite der tauern:
> 
> ...



Ach wie schön, der Wilde Kaiser, den hab Ich dieses Jahr vermisst.
War die letzten 2 Jahre auf Kurzurlaub dort!

Nice Pics!!!


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2010)

Kamerakind Cube


----------



## Ostwandlager (5. Oktober 2010)

schönes Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (5. Oktober 2010)

@spuri fatz oiram sepalot schöne Bilder THX

@mzaskar auch auf die Gefahr hin ich bin der einzige der nicht weiss wo Du Dich immer rumtreibst, wo hast Du das aufgenommen?

Ansonsten für alle: Dreimal JA ihr seid weiter 



barbarissima schrieb:


> ...im Luberon genießen


ich wusste es, ich bin wahrscheinlich der einzige der es nicht weiß 

OK, OK, anderer Rechner und jetzt startet das Video auch von Anfang an und ich habs kapiert 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (5. Oktober 2010)

Von mir gibt es auch die volle Punktzahl für alle Bilderposter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und für Stefan eine 1+mit* für das geile Video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Haste klasse gemacht und genau richtig gepostet. Draußen ist es trübe und regnet und wir können direkt nach dem Frühstück schon Trails und Sonne im Luberon genießen - Perfekt


----------



## fatz (5. Oktober 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Bitte mehr, von den schönen Bergpanoramas



mal schaun, wie's mir heut abend von der zeit ausgeht, aber ein oder zwei bilder hab ich noch.


----------



## beuze1 (5. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..das bild ist sehr schön - aber der helm stört arg !!!!!!



*Wenn Du nur an Deinen eigenen Bildern so hohe Anforderungen stellen würdest !
Die erinnern eher an schlecht gemachte (kleine) Briefmarken und sind auch keine Augenweide
Mann/Frau muss auch nicht an jedem (Bild) Beitrag rumnörgeln.
*




.
.


----------



## derAndre (5. Oktober 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Wenn Du nur an Deinen eigenen Bildern so hohe Anforderungen stellen würdest !
> Die erinnern eher an schlecht gemachte (kleine) Briefmarken und sind auch keine Augenweide
> Mann/Frau muss auch nicht an jedem (Bild) Beitrag rumnörgeln.*
> .



Ein Kritiker muss kein guter künstler sein ;-) Es gibt aber auch Bilder an denen findet selbst der härteste Kritiker nix zum nörgeln. siehe das bild hier drüber!


----------



## wildkater (5. Oktober 2010)

@mzaskar:
Schön da!
Kennst Du Dich da aus oder warst mit Locals unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (5. Oktober 2010)

@beuze :...lass du mir mal meine meinung und  spiel´ dich nicht zum papst auf . ich sag´oft genug , wenn ich bilder schön finde - aber ein helm stört mich eben . egal , ob auf dem bild davor , oder auf deinem . ich versuche, bei meinen bildern darauf zu achten , dass nix störendes am , auf oder um´s bike herum ist . dass meine pics klein sind , heisst nicht zwangsläufig , dass sie schlecht sind  musst halt deine brille aufzieh´n , dann siehts auch du sie scharf. in diesem sinne - k.

@mzaskar : geiles frankreich video  liebe grüsse an basti !!!!


----------



## xerto (5. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde alle Bilder vom Biken schön.

Ob mit oder ohne Helm! What else!

Viedeo ist super 

Einfach mal ein bißchen locker werden.


----------



## placo79 (5. Oktober 2010)

new Pics ^^


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Oktober 2010)

...ui , und so schön gross.....


----------



## fatz (5. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...ui , und so schön gross.....


wieso? ist doch auch nur 26"


----------



## PatronTR (5. Oktober 2010)




----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> @mzaskar:
> Schön da!
> Kennst Du Dich da aus oder warst mit Locals unterwegs?


 
Fahre dort schon seit einiger Zeit hin.   Mit den IGN Karten und dem Wanderwegenetz lassen sich gute Touren planen


----------



## hano! (5. Oktober 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Wenn Du nur an Deinen eigenen Bildern so hohe Anforderungen stellen würdest !
> Die erinnern eher an schlecht gemachte (kleine) Briefmarken und sind auch keine Augenweide
> Mann/Frau muss auch nicht an jedem (Bild) Beitrag rumnörgeln.
> *
> ...




Tja kritikfähig zu sein ist auch ne Kunst... !!! So wie:  Toleranz, Kompromissbereitschaft, Empathie ... aber man kann es lernen    Man muss nur wollen!!

Ich freute mich heute schon über sehr schöne Fotos hier!

hano!


----------



## derAndre (5. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @beuze :... aber ein helm stört mich eben ....



Deine Helmphobie ist ja hinlänglich bekannt und dokumentiert


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Oktober 2010)

...was hat das damit zu tun ??? nix - eben .-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (5. Oktober 2010)

so auf allgemeinen wunsch noch ein paar bildchen vom sonntag.
blick vom pengelstein richtung krimml. rechts im vordergrund der rettenstein.





nochmal blick richtung tauern:





und jetzt habt euch wieder lieb.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Oktober 2010)

irgendwann wirst du mich durch die ganzen reviere da guiden!


----------



## OIRAM (5. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> irgendwann wirst du mich durch die ganzen reviere da guiden!



...mich auch, sieht ja traumhaft aus 
muß jetzt erst mal googln, wo das genau liegt 

@placo79
Dein 4 Bild ist auch mega Hammer


----------



## fatz (5. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> irgendwann wirst du mich durch die ganzen reviere da guiden!


klar.

nochwas anderes: was macht man, wenn man beim belaegewechseln irgendwie verseppelt hat den
bremssattel gescheit anzuziehen und eine der beiden schrauben beim rauffahren stiften gegangen ist?

ich sag: nur blitzableiter sind mit sovielen m6-schrauben befestigt, da macht eine weniger gar nix aus.....

edit:
@oiram: suedlich von kitzbuehel. 
guckst du da https://portal.tirol.gv.at/mapAccel...OVMAPHEIGHT=122&ACTION=0&TYPE=-1&PRODUCTID=23
ziemlich weit rechts.


----------



## OIRAM (5. Oktober 2010)

Oh, wie peinlich, aber jetz weiß ich bescheid.
Danke Wikipedia.
Österreich kenn ich nur aus der Luft (11.000 meter), aber das muß sich bald ändern.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> klar.
> 
> nochwas anderes: was macht man, wenn man beim belaegewechseln irgendwie verseppelt hat den
> bremssattel gescheit anzuziehen und eine der beiden schrauben beim rauffahren stiften gegangen ist?
> ...



 wo wir wieder beim thema sind: pfusch will gelernt sein..


----------



## OIRAM (5. Oktober 2010)

*mal was besonderes, zwei Kraftwerke, auf einem Bild...*





*oder besser gleich vier Kraftprotze, auf einem Bild...*


----------



## Unze77 (5. Oktober 2010)

...jetzt kanns ja das Bild des Jahres werden


----------



## M_Hautamaeki (5. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xevu (5. Oktober 2010)

Zwei Stereos in freier Wildbahn,...


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Oktober 2010)

@unze : soooooooooooooooo isses top !!!!


----------



## PatronTR (6. Oktober 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> ...jetzt kanns ja das Bild des Jahres werden



mysterybike


----------



## fatz (6. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> wo wir wieder beim thema sind: pfusch will gelernt sein..



das ist nicht pfusch, das ist beschaffungskriminalitaet


----------



## OIRAM (6. Oktober 2010)

@ unze77
Haste sauber gemacht...
so sauber wie die ganze Gegend da ist...
Danke...


----------



## OIRAM (6. Oktober 2010)

*Bin auf nen Sprung hier...*





*Landung, irgend wo da...*





@ unze77
haste sauber gemacht...
so sauber wie die ganze Gegend da ist...
Danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (6. Oktober 2010)

Nach langem warten endlich da !
Aber das Setup  Da hilft auch keine Diät , ich brauch hinten und vorne neue Federn !


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Oktober 2010)

..zu weich ?? tolles teil !


----------



## slmslvn (6. Oktober 2010)

Hab n Rad mit Luftdämpfung. Da brauchste keine Federn.. Tauschen?


----------



## Juuro (6. Oktober 2010)

Vor ca. 24 Stunden am Neckarufer!


----------



## Beorn (6. Oktober 2010)

Juuro: Ich denk ich weiß, wo das war! Bissle aufwärts von Rottenburg? Nettes Teil da oben! Schöne Sicht und Sonne!


----------



## ipzipzap (6. Oktober 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


>


Ruhrgebiet? WO bitte bist Du da?


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Oktober 2010)

@juuro : schöne aufnahme !!!


----------



## Pfalzgott (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich war heut wieder an meinem Lieblingsplätzchen!











Gruß
Der Pälzer


----------



## OIRAM (6. Oktober 2010)

@ ipzipzap

Die Aufnahme ist vom Beversee in Bergkamen...
51°38´14.32 N
07°37´58.18 O
56 m üNN


----------



## OIRAM (6. Oktober 2010)

@ Pfalzgott

Schönes, schnelles Bike...
Hatte auch mal ein Cube Cross...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (6. Oktober 2010)

eh cool, OIRAM, fährst du vorne 24 Zoll ? 

Bei dem Matsch muss mein Alubock herhalten. Carbon muss geschont werden.




Gruß
stefan


----------



## PatronTR (6. Oktober 2010)

du siehst auch aus, wie aus aluminium gefräst, du statue


----------



## ipzipzap (6. Oktober 2010)

Schicke Handschuhe


----------



## Pfalzgott (6. Oktober 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> @ Pfalzgott
> 
> Schönes, schnelles Bike...
> Hatte auch mal ein Cube Cross...



Stimmt da haste Recht!!!!
Was hast du da für Schwalbe Reifen drauf? Die haben den Reflexstreifen, oder?


----------



## OIRAM (6. Oktober 2010)

@ Pfalzgott
Was hast du da für Schwalbe Reifen drauf? Die haben den Reflexstreifen, oder?

Schwalbe Marathon Extreme DD, mit Reflexstreifen.

@ Nafets190
vorne 24" ??? 
am Stereo v.u.h. = 26"
am Cross v.u.h. = 28"


----------



## Pfalzgott (6. Oktober 2010)

Schwalbe Marathon Extreme DD, mit Reflexstreifen.

Danke, ist gut zu wissen.
Wenn ein Wechsel ansteht werd ich die in die engere Auswahl nehmen.


----------



## chevi (7. Oktober 2010)

was sind das für gloves? hammer


----------



## chevi (7. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Biken?!  Ach Chevi, nach ACID & LTD nun endlich das AMS....und damit bin ich völlig ausreichend ausgestattet (einige würden sogar meinen Überdimensioniert) unterwegs...alles andere wäre hier in der Gegend wie Perlen vor die Säue.. Wenn Du mal hier unterwegs bist - fragst Du mich danach warum überhaupt Fully
> Also bislang sind mir in unserer Gegend weder die Dart 3 noch die Recon mit ihren 100 mm Federweg als zu Schwach vorgekommen. Und das Hardtail wird ja nebenbei auch noch geritten....also was soll´s.
> Denke düs passt schon.....& für noch steilere Abfahrten im Urlaub oder so leihe ich mir dann lieber einen Gleitschirm aus
> Sicher geht immer mehr - ist doch aber auch ´ne Preisfrage...und Preis/Leistung war hier denke .....................
> ...


----------



## Cortina (7. Oktober 2010)

ipzipzap schrieb:


> Schicke Handschuhe


Gebt dem Jungen mal was zu Essen, der ist schon ganz abgemagert, da schauen schon die Knochen raus 

@chevi Das sind die Northwave Skeleton, gibts in kurz oder lang.
http://www.roseversand.de/bekleidun...skeleton.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=11848

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (7. Oktober 2010)

das gibts auch als shirt 

http://www.boc24.de/images/products/350/0131485-0.jpg

und das hier habe ich:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/importbilder/artikel/3/3/2/332149_1.jpg


----------



## barbarissima (7. Oktober 2010)

An die Füße dann noch diese Dinger, dann bist du der Star auf jeder Halloween Party


----------



## PatronTR (7. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Nafets190 (7. Oktober 2010)

@OIRAM: Durch die Perspektive sieht das Vr kleiner aus ;-)

Die Handschuhe sind zu empfehlen!

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## beuze1 (7. Oktober 2010)

*Wollte ja eigentlich mit dem Bike (Herbst) Brötchen holen..
*
*Hier wohnt mein Cube..




habs dann aber gelassen..


*


----------



## barbarissima (7. Oktober 2010)

*Das darf ich meinem gar nicht sagen, dass dein AMS in so einem eleganten Eigenheim wohnt, sonst will es bestimmt nicht mehr im Flur stehen *

*




*

*Das Nebelbild könnte von hier sein *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Oktober 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> ...ist ein gutes bike,also nicht falsch verstehen
> dachte bei dem bild nur: das dir dein hardtail vieleicht langsam zu ''hart'' wird - ....ist es eigentlich schon da? und wie fährt es sich?


Ja  -ist nicht ganz falsch.. es ist zu hart...hihi, daher ja auch die Cane Creek Sattelkrücke. Auf Dauer hätte hier aber jemand Bindehautentzündung bekommen....oder mich evtl. sogar wegen Körperverletzung verklagt.  
Das heisst aber keineswegs, dass hier 100 er Federweg nicht reicht. Reine "Komfortfrage" eines "alten Herren" eben.  
Und wie gesagt - preislich war es ja sehr atraktiv (Preis wie für mein Hardttail mit der gefederten Sattelstütze ) 
Da konnte ich nun nicht mehr länger nein sagen. 
Und so ein Zweit-Bike hat noch den Vorteil, dass immer eins "fahrbereit" sein sollte - Inspektionen, Schäden usw. stellen also in Zukunft keine "Zwangspause" mehr da. 
Es müsste gleich klingeln....denn heute soll es per UPS kommen - wurde mir mitgeteilt. Leider wird es keine Probefahrt geben....bin frisch krank geschrieben.....(wohl zu lange den Keller aufgeräumt?)  aber immerhin, kann ich es so gleich in Empfang nehmen & evtl. auch schon zusammen friemeln....Jede Medaille hat eben ihre 2 Seiten...


----------



## chevi (7. Oktober 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> das gibts auch als shirt
> 
> http://www.boc24.de/images/products/350/0131485-0.jpg
> 
> ...





barbarissima schrieb:


> An die Füße dann noch diese Dinger, dann bist du der Star auf jeder Halloween Party



da fehlt aber noch was: http://mignun.com/2009/12/16/ein-besonderer-helm-fuer-den-wilden-ritt/779/

``Wolltet ihr auch schon immer zu den coolsten und wildesten Typen gehören, wisst aber nicht wie das geht? Dann habe ich jetzt gute Nachrichten für euch!...................................''


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Oktober 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> da fehlt aber noch was...


Oh Gott - sieht ja aus wie Darth Vader´s Vater sein Schwiegersohn 
Da fällt mir nur noch eins ein:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yqs_sAiT6-8&feature=related"]YouTube        - Jens Maul - (T)Raumschiff Surprise[/nomedia]

Aber in der Beschreibung steht doch was von "wildesten Straßengangs" - ein Glück - wir fahren ja nicht (oft) auf der Straße  so kommen wir wohl um diese Art "Helmpflicht" gerade noch herum 

Gibt wohl aus aktuellem Anlaß eher eine "Nebelschlußlichtverordnung" für MTB´s ....
Bin ja mal gespannt - was unsere Kati zu diesem Helm sagt.........

@bärbel - Flur ist doch noch kein Grund zu meckern......Keller ist einsam...... :-(


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Oktober 2010)

@spuri : ...da fehlen mir die worte ... hihi ...(zum helm ) .
bin schon so auf deinen zuwachs gespannt . ich warte auch auf den postmann - er bringt heute meine neue sixpack stütze fürs orange nico . ungeduldig sei ...


----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Das darf ich meinem gar nicht sagen, dass dein AMS in so einem eleganten Eigenheim wohnt, sonst will es bestimmt nicht mehr im Flur stehen *
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Und von hier 

Du Flur ist ganz schön aufgeräumt so sieht meiner nie aus  und da steht kein So schönes Bike drin 

Und es Fritzzle steht alleine im dunklen Keller  aber der ist bombensicher 
Nur den Wein muss ich fern halten sonst fällt es immer um


----------



## PatronTR (7. Oktober 2010)

der helm ist ja cool, wäre vielleicht was für den nächsten night ride  

ansonsten waren wir heute mal zwei anfänger hier an der isar sowie dem forst unterwegs, die kamera ist leider sehr schlecht, und das wetter sehr dunkel, ich verspreche an der qualität zu arbeiten 

hier die pause kurz nach dem wendepunkt:






eine trinkpause.....






weil es so schön war, noch eines mit yin, und ein weiteres mit vom  stereoyin


----------



## barbarissima (7. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und von hier
> 
> Du Flur ist ganz schön aufgeräumt so sieht meiner nie aus  und da steht kein So schönes Bike drin
> 
> ...


 
Bestimmt steht da auch noch ein gemütlicher Sessel und ausreichend Literatur, damit es im Ernstfall nicht langweilig wird


----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2010)

ca. 11.3kg


----------



## Nafets190 (7. Oktober 2010)

heisses Teil. Nette Überhöhung.


----------



## unocz (7. Oktober 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> ca. 11.3kg


 

fast so schön wie meiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (7. Oktober 2010)

tut das nicht weh?

wenn man sein hintern so in die höhe streckt


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Oktober 2010)

...heftige !!! überhöhung ... genau das gegenteil von spuri , als er noch acid reiter war ...  ach ja - spuri : wo bleibt das bild ???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2010)

große Menschen - große DImensionen 

diesen Winter soll noch der konische Spacer weg, ein 80 oder 90mm Syntace F109 positiv und ein Syntace Vector Carbon kommen =)


----------



## spurhalterin (7. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ... genau das gegenteil von spuri , als er noch acid reiter war ... ach ja - spuri : wo bleibt das bild ???????????????????????????????????????????????


Grüß Euch erst einmal Alle! In Vertretung wende ich mich an Euch....also besser Vorsicht bei dem Acid  
Denn das ist ja nun bekanntermaßen Meines!  Und das ist gut so - wie es ist, basta .

So - genug gelabert...nun ist hier wohl Wünsche erfüllen angesagt .
13.47 Uhr es klingelte.....und dann passierte im Ablauf annähernd folgendes:




















das nennt man dann "First Date" - ging aber alles Gut, hat keiner gebissen....




Bis auf kleinere Kratzer am Oberrohr (aber nur im Klarlack!) ist alles super angekommen. Werde mal nachpolieren - ansonsten kann man damit gut leben (sieht man eh´nur im Gegenlicht ) Für Versandbike jedenfalls sauber gelandet. Nur ein Problem hat Spuri noch - er ist sich nicht sicher, ob er was vergessen hat  Für was bitte ist denn das mitgelieferte Teil gut  ...... vorne ein kleiner Imbus - der aber nirgends passen will ----- ein Zahnstocher....? Hilfe bitte!



Tschüßi sagt spurhalter (seine Frau)


----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde sagen, dass ist der Rebound-Knopf für die Federgabel.  Kommt meistens unten rechts an die Gabel.


----------



## spurhalterin (7. Oktober 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass ist der Rebound-Knopf für die Federgabel.  Kommt meistens unten rechts an die Gabel.


 
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.jehlebikes.de/pics/8858/rockshox-totem-lyrik-domain-external-rebound-adjuster-knob-shaft-bolt.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.jehlebikes.de/rockshox-totem-lyrik-domain-external-rebound-adjuster-knob-shaft-bolt.html&usg=__p-c9UKcgLpS_ZYdcF4X_XmZbvhI=&h=400&w=600&sz=18&hl=de&start=3&zoom=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=-3Ul69VPwwXJ1M:&tbnh=90&tbnw=135&prev=/images%3Fq%3Drebound%2Bfedergabel%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:de:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7ACAW_de%26tbs%3Disch:1 Scheint exakt richtig zu sein...nun müssen wir nur rausfinden, wo er hin kommt - oder was passiert, wenn er da nicht hin kommt  Großes Danke!!! Gehe nun noch mal in den Keller - jetzt weiß ich wo geschaut werden muss!
Nachtrag: 
groudon!!!! - nun ist alles klar....mit dem "Ding" kann man die Kappe an der Gabel entfernen - hat genau die Gegenaussparung für den Imbus vorn.....puh. Also kann nix abfallen ;-)  Und alles bis auf den Tacho ist ordentlich verbaut!!! Genial....und des Grün schimmert so schön. Freude!


----------



## barbarissima (7. Oktober 2010)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike 

 Sieht sehr sehr hübsch aus 

Und Lampen und Reflektoren sind auch schon dran. Das nenne ich mal vorbildlich 

 Also nix wie raus in die Nacht zum ersten Night Ride 

 Ich warte hier solange auf die Fotos


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ....Und Lampen und Reflektoren sind auch schon dran. Das nenne ich mal vorbildlich http://www.smilies.4-user.deAlso nix wie raus in die Nacht zum ersten Night Ride http://www.smilies.4-user.deIch warte hier solange auf die Fotos


Danke für das Lob & die Glückwünsche....
Der Rest ist doch selbstredend - eben ein "spuri"-Bike 
Geh lieber schlafen ..... weitere Fotos müssen warten.....Virenalarm!
Das kann dauern - soooooo viiieeellll Kaffee veträgst auch Du nicht


----------



## messias (7. Oktober 2010)

spurhalterin schrieb:


> nun ist alles klar....mit dem "Ding" kann man die Kappe an der Gabel entfernen - hat genau die Gegenaussparung für den Imbus vorn.....puh. Also kann nix abfallen ;-)



Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!

Um nochmal auf den roten Böbbel zu kommen, Groudon hat dich da schon auf die richtige Fährte geführt, aber du hast dich wohl kurz vorm Ziel noch ablenken lassen 
Auch wenn sich oben an der Gabel ne Inbus-Schraube findet, in die der rote Inbus-Schlüssel zufällig passt - eigentlich gehört der, wie Groudon schon sagte, unten in das rechte Tauchrohr der Gabel (ich meine ihn sogar im dritten Bild von dir an genau der Stelle zu sehen, vielleicht ist er beim Zusammenbau des Bikes rausgefallen?). 

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (7. Oktober 2010)

*@ Groudon*
sehr schönes Bike...
11,3 kg mit oder ohne Schmutz...

*@ spurhalterin*
tolle Farbkombi....
wünsche allzeit gute Fahrt damit...

*noch eins von gestern...*


----------



## barbarissima (7. Oktober 2010)

Das ist aber auch ne tolle Farbkombi


----------



## nen (7. Oktober 2010)

Ein paar Tage nicht online und schon gibt es den spuri im Doppelpack 

Glückwunsch zum AMS und viel Spaß damit 

Zum Thema Nebel *fg*





Und damit noch ein Cube dabei ist, ein etwas älteres Foto





Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Vincy (7. Oktober 2010)

spurhalterin schrieb:


> Für was bitte ist denn das mitgelieferte Teil gut  ...... vorne ein kleiner Imbus - der aber nirgends passen will ----- ein Zahnstocher....? Hilfe bitte!
> 
> Tschüßi sagt spurhalter (seine Frau)


 

Hier gehört das Teil (Zugstufen-Einsteller) hin 







Und/oder auch hier (unter der goldenen Kappe), um dort Floodgate (für Lockout) einstellen zu können. (siehe Anleitung im RS-Handbuch)


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Oktober 2010)

@spuri und gemahlin  : ................gott, sieht das geil aus !!!!!!!! freu mich auf  viele schöne naturbilder !! und : gute besserung !!!! lg , kati


----------



## nullstein (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich persönlich habe den roten Reboundeinstellknopf lieber immer im Rucksack. Bei Sturz oder Kontakt ist das Teil schnell weg bzw krumm.
Glückwunsch zum pervers (geil) grünem AMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spuri und gemahlin  : ................gott, sieht das geil aus !!!!!!!! freu mich auf viele schöne naturbilder !! und : gute besserung !!!! lg , kati


Danke! für die Besserungswünsche & Hinweise zum "roten Teil!"
An der Dart 3 und der bisherigen Recon war der vorhandene Gnubbel an der Gabel das Teil an dem man drehen konnte - wie einfach. Hier an der Reba ist es nun die rote Hülse (siehe Foto von Vincy). An der selbst kann man nun nicht mehr drehen. Ergo das "rote Teil" Imbus nach vorn in die Hülse einführen .... es klackt und hängt. Nun kann man endlich drehen....
Aber muss man das dran lassen  es lässt sich relativ leicht wieder abziehen...und wenn ich unterwegs nicht verstellen will - kann ich es doch auch im Keller lassen - oder kommt dann Dreck in das Loch 

PS: nullstein hat das wohl gerade beantwortet, dann lass ich es auch lieber ab, sieht auch nicht so klobig aus & kommt nicht weg....danke noch mal an Alle für die schnelle Hilfe, da hätte ich sonst lange gesucht :-( .....und das (perverse) Grün ist viel Grüner (leuchtender mit goldigem Schimmer) als es auf dem Werbefoto im Netz rüber kommt....ich bin froh - nicht das weiß/schwarze genommen zu haben..... ;-)


----------



## OIRAM (7. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch ne tolle Farbkombi



Danke...

Hast ja die gleiche Farbkomi...Zeitlos und immer schön...

Achso, den schöneren Stellplatz haste auch, meines muß in der Garage abhängen...

...mit den anderen "Fremden" Familienbikes...

nur das EFH von "beuze1" seinem AMS, ist glaub ich nicht zu toppen...


----------



## kube (7. Oktober 2010)

@ Spuri wer fährt denn das neue? Du oder deine Frau


----------



## derAndre (7. Oktober 2010)

Mein Stereo hat ein kleines update erhalten:










Wenn jemand eine 2009er Formula "The One" 200/180 Scheiben mit 137 cm und 87,5 Leitungen kaufen möchte, PN an mich!

Bis dann
der André


----------



## mi2 (8. Oktober 2010)

und wie pack die cod zu zu ? achja neue griffen könnten mal ran ans stereo oder ? sehen schon ziemlich abgenutzt aus


----------



## derAndre (8. Oktober 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> und wie pack die cod zu zu ? achja neue griffen könnten mal ran ans stereo oder ? sehen schon ziemlich abgenutzt aus



Bisher fühlt sich das sehr gut an. Ich meine sie ist etwas feinfühliger als die The One also quasi besser zu dosieren. Vom Look and Feel gefällt sie mir sehr gut. Ne werkzeuglose Griffweitenverstellung brauch ich nicht, das wird einmal eingestellt und gut. Der "Langzeittest" wird zeigen ob das die "Sorglosbremse" ist, die ich mir so wünsche.

Die Griffe sind "ein wenig abgenutzt" aber noch guckt nirgendwo Metal durch. Bis dahin bleiben sie drann.


----------



## Cortina (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo spuri und spur*in* 

Glückwunsch zum neuen AMS, geniales grün  und Dir spuri nochmals gute Besserung.

@OIRAM ich kann ja verstehen das dir die roten Felgen nicht gefallen aber das ist doch kein Grund das Bike gleich im See zu versenken, gibs lieber mir 

@nen was machen die Leitungen, klapperts noch?

@derAndre  was hast Du denn für die cod bezahlt, such noch nach ner Bremse für das Bike meiner besseren Hälfte.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Oktober 2010)

@Spurhalter & Spurhalterin: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Geschoss . Sieht cool aus das neue AMS. 

Ich wünsche euch viele schöne Ausritte , gerade bei diesem schönen Herbstwetter. Ich bin auch schon auf die vielen Fotos gespannt.

Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## barbarissima (8. Oktober 2010)

*@nen*
Ich sehe auf dem Bild gar keinen Nebel 

 Ich glaube, ich muss am WE nach Vorarlberg


----------



## nen (8. Oktober 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> @nen was machen die Leitungen, klapperts noch?


Kabelbinder habens etwas gemildert. Sollte ich mal die Bremsen entlüften müssen, werde ich sie vielleicht noch etwas kürzen. 


barbarissima schrieb:


> *@nen*
> Ich sehe auf dem Bild gar keinen Nebel
> 
> Ich glaube, ich muss am WE nach *Vorarlberg*


 
In dem Fall auf die Nordkette in Innsbruck 
Bedingt durch Praktikum und Uni seit einem Monat wieder bei den Tirolern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (8. Oktober 2010)

@Cortina: Die Code5 ist z.Zt. recht günstig. HR-Bremse mit 203er Scheibe für 89,90 bei HS. VR ebenso. Falls sie die bei HS nicht mehr haben, dann bei Actionsports mal nachschauen.


----------



## derAndre (8. Oktober 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> @derAndre  was hast Du denn für die cod bezahlt, such noch nach ner Bremse für das Bike meiner besseren Hälfte.
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Nullstein hat's schon gesagt. Die ca. 136,- die die normalerweise kostet brauchste zur Zeit nicht investieren. Die wird grade rausgehauen weil die neue Code bzw. Code R kommt bzw. gepushed werden soll. Mir gefällt die Code 5 besser, weil sie eloxiert und nicht lackiert ist. Wenn man mit dot 4 oder 5.1 hantiert und zwei linke Hände hat, wie ich manchmal, ist das besser  Außerdem passt das besser zu meinen Bike. das ist ja auch eher "raw". Ob Dein Mädchen/bessere Hälfte allerdings ne vier Kolbenbremse braucht musst Du wissen. Die "alten" Elixire werden auch gerade günstig angeboten.


----------



## nullstein (8. Oktober 2010)

Und ich hab nur Ärger mit meiner nagelneuen Code5. Das Teil sifft aus allen Dichtungen
Antwort von HS: "Schicken sie die Bremse her, wir schicken sie dann zu Avid und die reparieren die dann."
Wollen die mich verar*****? Naja neues Dichtungskit ist bestellt und ich hab morgen was zu tun...


----------



## fatz (8. Oktober 2010)

nen schrieb:


> In dem Fall auf die Nordkette in Innsbruck


egal. ab kufstein war gestern blauer himmel und hier nur graue suppe. nein,
ich war ned biken, ich hab nur mit jemand geredet....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Oktober 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Ein paar Tage nicht online und schon gibt es den spuri im Doppelpack





kube schrieb:


> @ Spuri wer fährt denn das neue? Du oder deine Frau


 
Aus dem Film "Highlander" folgendes Zitat: "Es kann nur einen geben!"  Einen Spuri - und nur einen der dieses AMS fährt 
Meine Frau ist doch ganz verliebt in ihr Acid  und meinte noch vor der Neuanschaffung: "Ich will aber kein Neues. Ich fahre meins bis es nicht mehr geht....." Den Gefallen tue ich ihr doch gerne. 
Sie hat sich dankenswerter Weise auch bereit erklärt - mir etwas Platz in ihrem Fotoalbum zur Verfügung zu stellen, da meines schon über 85 % belegt ist. Daher ab und wann sicher ein paar Storys/Fotos auch über ihren Account - die "gemeinsamen Ausfahrten" kommen dann ja eh nur noch da rein! So bleibt doch etwas mehr Zeit - ehe es bei mir ans löschen von Fotos gehen muss.  Also seht es nicht ganz so eng - "wir" sind einfach die spuri´s  ...egal in welche Richtung der Gaul schaut...

Ich geniesse Eure Bilder & bin selber sauer...draussen scheint herrlich die Sonne....ich hätte eben bei den Indianern neulich auch gleich noch den Medizinmann bestechen sollen  Danke noch ein letztes mal für alles guten Wünsche.....und nun Bilder...Bilder...Bilder & Bettruhe


----------



## Cortina (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

@nullstein, derAndre, danke für die Infos ich werde mal schauen, auf jeden Fall muss die Stroker weg die taugt wirklich null

Mir war heute langweilig und da dachte ich mir ich geh mit meinem Stereo mal zum Zahnarzt und sorge für Zahnersatz 




Die Prothese hat leider nicht die Krankenkasse bezahlt




Nach der Bahandlung im Ruheraum 




Grüße
Guido


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. Oktober 2010)

so eine Wurzelbehandlung steht bei mir auch an. Sollte wohl mit mehr Gefühl beim Schalten arbeiten. Kommt aber auch erst bei Langeweile, zur Zeit funktioniert es auch so.

NaitsirhC


----------



## fatz (8. Oktober 2010)

ach was! zaehne an kettenblaettern werden voellig ueberbewertet. mein 44er hat seit dem 
aufsetzer am tuxerjoch vor gut einem jahr (da gings hinter dem brocken dann doch etwas 
weiter runter als gedacht) 1.5 zaehne weniger. laeuft immer noch gut.


----------



## Cortina (8. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ach was! zaehne an kettenblaettern werden voellig ueberbewertet.


Eigentlich so seh ich das auch so, Shimano lässt sogar bei den 2011er schon ganze Kettenblätter weg, da hats nur noch zwei vorne 

Laufen tut das einwandfrei auch wenn der ein oder andere Zahn fehlt und außerdem ist das Bike leichter 

Ich hatte nur Angst wenn mir jetzt genau an der Stelle noch einer stiften geht wäre das dumm und ich habe erst 1400km drauf, da ist das Kettenblatt und die Kette noch nicht ganz so eingelaufen.

Wie war das eigentlich, neues Blatt mit alter Kette geht aber keine neue Kette auf altem Blatt (Chainsuck), richtig 

Na ja, egal mir war halt langweilig, fatz bring mir Deins noch vorbei, bin grad in Schrauberlaune 

Die Aluschrauben vom 22er Blatt waren übrigens mit 14Nm angezogen, grüner Sicherungslack.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ach was! zaehne an kettenblaettern werden voellig ueberbewertet. mein 44er hat seit dem
> aufsetzer am tuxerjoch vor gut einem jahr (da gings hinter dem brocken dann doch etwas
> weiter runter als gedacht) 1.5 zaehne weniger. laeuft immer noch gut.


 

so kann man auch Gewicht einsparen  und viel billiger als so eine XTR


----------



## barbarissima (8. Oktober 2010)

*Ich habe mich heute mal auf den Weg gemacht um die Sonne zu suchen **

** Und da habe ich sie auch schon gefunden **

*






*Ich konnte mich leider nicht aufraffen, den Northshore runter zu heizen 

*





*Bin lieber noch ein Stückchen hoch, der Aussicht wegen **

*





*War ein bisschen unheimlich im Wald. Da standen überall so komische Typen rum 

*










*Und eine böse Kreuzspinne wollte mein AMS aussaugen **

*





*Ich war ja so froh, als ich endlich wieder raus war aus dem Gruselwald **

*


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ach was! zaehne an kettenblaettern werden voellig ueberbewertet. mein 44er hat seit dem
> aufsetzer am tuxerjoch vor gut einem jahr (da gings hinter dem brocken dann doch etwas
> weiter runter als gedacht) 1.5 zaehne weniger. laeuft immer noch gut.



mein letztes race face blatt hatte 4 zähne weniger...gejuckt hats mich nicht

@cortina: Wenn das kettenblatt nicht grad abgefahren ist, dann kannst du auch ne neue kette fahren. (neues KB mit alter kette is kein chainsuckproblem - kann nur durchrutschn.)
chainsuck hast du dann, wenn dein altes kettenblatt viel graDe (hat mir fatz mal bei gebracht) hat, dann ziehts dir die kette, egal ob neu oder alt hoch. ergo: neues bettenblatt und ruhe...aber nach 1400km noch kein tehma. 

ich bin heute fremd gegangen...180 stahl milimeter liegen soo satt


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Oktober 2010)

[email protected]ärbel : ..das spinnen bild is toll !!!! 
warum wars so neblig - ganz früh morgens , oder einfach regnerisch ?


----------



## Groudon (8. Oktober 2010)

hey leuts,
cube verbaut ja nun auch mehr und mehr PressFit.  Mein Reaction lÃ¤uft noch, aber fÃ¤hrt einer von euch schon das neue von ResetRacing? Ist mit 129â¬ nicht ganz billig, aber ich wollte mir da sim FrÃ¼hjahr holen, um gut fÃ¼r die Saison vorbereitet zu sein. Was meint ihr?!


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (8. Oktober 2010)

129 Ocken fürn Tretlager????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (8. Oktober 2010)

Zahnausfall ist nicht schlimm, v.a. am großen, braucht man ja eh nicht viel. Wenn Dein Blatt ein paar Grate hat, dann einfach abfeilen, dann gehts wieder. Seitdem hat mein großes schwarzes KB silberne Restspitzen


----------



## Martina H. (8. Oktober 2010)

@spuri

Glückwunsch zum Neuen 

Was für eine "Karriere": vom Acid über LTD zum AMS 

...was kommt als nächstes? Stereo? Dann könnt ja die Spurin das AMS übernehmen - und Ihr kommt noch auf den Geschmack und zieht in die Berge??!!

Viel Spass jedenfalls mit dem "Gefederten"


----------



## nen (8. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Fotoreihe Bärbel!

Meiner Einer war im Karwendel unterwegs...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich leider nicht aufraffen, den Northshore runter zu heizen. Bin lieber noch ein Stückchen hoch, der Aussicht wegen...


 Dein Dämpfermännchen wird es Dir danken  der hatte nämlich bei dem Anblick runterwärts schon solche Angst, wie Du hinterher bei Kreuzspinne & Gruselwald  zusammen...


Martina H. schrieb:


> @spuri Glückwunsch zum Neuen
> Was für eine "Karriere": vom Acid über LTD zum AMS ...was kommt als nächstes? Stereo? Dann könnt ja die Spurin das AMS übernehmen - und Ihr kommt noch auf den Geschmack und zieht in die Berge??!!
> Viel Spass jedenfalls mit dem "Gefederten"


 Hoffentlich liest die spurin das nicht & kommt noch auf den Geschmack...aber da müsste sie erst über das LTD zum AMS...
Somit bleibt mir noch etwas Zeit - den von Dir gewünschten Spaß (danke) auszuleben.... 

PS: Nennt man so einen Grad am Zahnkranz dann "Zahnstein"  

@nen- das haut wieder mal x-trem um! Hammerbilder & Bärbel, schöne Story & Fotos (die Sonne ist sooo süss ;-) )


----------



## barbarissima (8. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> [email protected]ärbel : ..das spinnen bild is toll !!!!
> warum wars so neblig - ganz früh morgens , oder einfach regnerisch ?


Danke  
Den Nebel hat´s jetzt schon seit Tagen  Im Herbst dauert es manchmal Wochen bis er wieder weg ist


----------



## Cortina (8. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich habe mich heute mal auf den Weg gemacht um die Sonne zu suchen **
> 
> ** Und da habe ich sie auch schon gefunden **
> 
> *



 Deine Sonne ist ja süüüüüüüüüß 

Nachdem fatz sein Stereo ja nicht mehr zum Kettenblattwechsel vorbeigebracht hatt, haben wir uns kurzer hand in die Stadt aufgemacht.

Am Fischmarkt angekommen,




gings über Brücken,




vorbei am ältesten Barbier Trevisos,




zu unserer Lieblingseisdiele, die noch geheimer als der geheimste Lieblingstrail ist 
hab aber für unseren kranken spuri ein Eis mitgegessen, und für Bärbel und für fatz 
und für mazkar und für kati und für........man bin ich jetzt voll   




Danach wieder über Brücken,




entlang von alten Häusern,




und Flüssen,




in die nächste Bar um einen Aperitiv zu trinken 





Grüße
Guido.....der jetzt Bauchweh vom vielen Eis hat und eigentlich grillen wollte aber aus irgendeinem Grund so gaaaaaaaar kein Hunger hat


----------



## barbarissima (8. Oktober 2010)

*@nen*
Ich bin fassungslos  Ich stochere den ganzen Morgen im Nebel rum und du hast schon wieder strahlend blauen Himmel  

*@spuri*
Musste gerade erst mal runterrennen und hören, ob es noch klopft, das Dämpfermännchen  Es klopft noch  
Aber die Tour heute war so abwechslungsreich und gespickt mit Trails, da habe ich gar nicht drauf gehört 

*@cortina*
Wahnsinn, wie schön es bei dir ist  Und vielen Dank, das du das Eis für mich gegessen hast  Hoffe, es gab Nusseis


----------



## m.rr (8. Oktober 2010)

WOW!!! Sonne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , Karwendel, Treviso... wie schön


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Oktober 2010)

@cortina : ..für mich war´s waldmeister , oder ??


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (8. Oktober 2010)

@cortina: Neid!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (8. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Und eine böse Kreuzspinne wollte mein AMS aussaugen *



*Ja, schlimm immer dieses Viehzeug,s im Wald..




@nen
was für ein sagenhaftes Blau..

ich hoffe auf Sonntag..
*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Oktober 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ja, schlimm immer dieses Viezeug,s im Wald..


 Nein, nein es ist schon "überall" und liest gerade - "Wie beschädige ich lautlos ein AMS!" Dem Schriftbild nach zu urteilen ist das Viehzeugs auch nicht von hier... 
Dem LTD ist damals zum Glück nix passiert - die sind halt auch sehr wählerisch 








@ cortina - Danke für´s Stracciatella-Eis - tat echt gut im Hals  So eine Auswahl - die Deale, ähm Diele sollte wirklich "geheim" bleiben...auch wenns uns weh tut


----------



## Cortina (8. Oktober 2010)

@Bärbel, Kati Neeeeee es gab Lakrizeis, Ricotta Fichi, Nutella und Tartuffo



@spuri, braucht nicht weh zu tun, jetzt sieh mal zu das Du wieder hoch kommst 

 und wenn Ihr mal hier seid mach ich den Guide Guido

@Beuze wo ist das denn, wenn jemand dem Ding nachts im Wald begegnet bleibt dem doch das Herz stehen



Sachen gibts, die gibts gar nicht


----------



## Plueschbox (8. Oktober 2010)

Heute gab es einen neuen Lenker und Vorbau 
Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher bezüglich der Länge vom Vorbau.
Morgen geht es in den Wald testen.
P.s. Jetzt fehlt "NUR" noch die XTR Kurbel


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (8. Oktober 2010)

Die Vorbau-Lenker Kombi ist ja mal genial. Wo bekommt man sowas denn her ?

Komisch ist der Komponentenmix aber schon:
XTR Schaltung und ne LX Kurbel.
Ne SID und dann Fat Alberts drauf
Speedneedle und P6 und ne Saint Bremse 

Aber passen muss es dir ja.
Der Rahmen ist schön.

VG
Marco


----------



## Plueschbox (8. Oktober 2010)

Du hast vollkommen Recht.
Zur XTR LX Michung kann ich nur sagen dass mir das Geld für die Kurbel noch fehlt und bevor ich nicht fahre, fahre ich lieber ne LX.
Die Alberts geben mir mehr sicherheit im Gelände wenn es mal göber wird die Nobbys haben mir da nicht gereicht. Das mehr Gewicht muss ich da leider in kauf nehmen.
Die Saint habe ich einst in der Bucht günstig bekommen und daher ist sie es geworden


----------



## Groudon (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre ja auch ein blaues Reaction und deins gefällt mir optisch einfach nicht. =( Habe meins aber auch eher richtung schwarz aufgebaut. 

Ich will bei mir noch ne Crank Brothers Cobalt 11 Stütze holen (das goldene Ding wird weiß gepulvert), Schaltauge und LO-Knopf der Gabel sollen auch weiß werden und es soll ein F109 kommen, dessen Körper schwarz glanz wird (um zur CB zu passen) und die Klemmen will ich weiß pulvern lassen. Dazu nen Vector in 680mm Carbon. Kurbel bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Schaltwerk will ich das neue X.O in Schwarz.


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

wer redet denn hier immer von Nebel  ... ist doch schönstes Herbstwetter. Ich habe mich heute auch schon frühzeitig aus dem Büro geschlichen, um noch einen kleinen Ausritt hinzukriegen.





Der "Goldbaum" von Eschenhahn. Morgen mal dran rütteln, vielleicht fallen mir Taler entgegen 




Eigentlich wollte das Cube noch auf's Bild, aber ... Batterie alle ... also vom Fotoapparat nicht vom Cube 

Dafür mal ein Bild von Sirrah. Ist wieder in ihrer Kletterphase. Jetzt wird nicht mehr gehüpft, sondern nur noch geklettert. 




Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Milan0 (8. Oktober 2010)

wir waren heute nur kurz in der Stadt unterwegs die neue (erste) DSLR ausprobieren





und noch zum Unterstand:

Unsere müssen hier schlafen





@spuri

Glückwunsch zum neuen AMS. Hätte ich auch gern, dann aber ein 125er oder gleich ein Stereo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (8. Oktober 2010)

* ja, so ne gut abgehangene Katze, Alf hätte seine Freude..

zb
Katzensaft..*


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Oktober 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> * ja, so ne gut abgehangene Katze, Alf hätte seine Freude..
> 
> zb
> Katzensaft..*



Sirrah sagt


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (8. Oktober 2010)

@Beuze: schalt ein, schalt ein, los!!!


----------



## Cortina (9. Oktober 2010)

Beuzi Beuzi, Deine Phantasien machen mir Angst 

Es ist wohl besser wenn Du jetzt wieder Biken gehst und uns ein paar schöne Fotos zeigst.

Denk immer drann, wenns wieder Anfängt Augen schließen und tief durchatmen 

....und Du Cube_Airmatic: *SETZEN SECHS!!!*

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (9. Oktober 2010)

*Beuze schäm dich **

** und hol sofort die Katzen aus dem Mixer! Der Alf kommt in die Mottenkiste **

*


----------



## barbarissima (9. Oktober 2010)

Und schnell noch ein Cube Bild hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich war gestern mit 5 Kollegen in Flims, war ein Hammer Tag, sogar die Kamera durfte wieder einmal mit 

Gestartet sind wir in Flims Dorf (1100m), von da steil hoch bis auf die Runcahöhe (1364m).
Aussicht von der Runcahöhe :





dann weiter nach Nagens (2120m) und anschliessend auf den Grauberg (2228m)
Top Aussicht auf die Tschingelhörner und ...





... den Segnesboden :





Nach der Mittagspause in der Segneshütte ging es auf einem technischen Trail rüber nach Naraus :





Bei Naraus beginnt der bekannte Runcatrail, Fahrspass pur mit vielen North Shore Holzelementen, deshalb fast keine Bilder gemacht 
Wer sich dafür interessiert schaut hier nach : www.flims.com





Nachwuchs angetroffen 





Nach einer kurzen Pause ging es gleich noch einmal los, diesmal jedoch mit erleichtertem Aufstieg 





Nachahmung empfohlen !!





Gruss Marco


----------



## PatronTR (9. Oktober 2010)

Plueschbox schrieb:


> Heute gab es einen neuen Lenker und Vorbau
> Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher bezüglich der Länge vom Vorbau.
> Morgen geht es in den Wald testen.
> P.s. Jetzt fehlt "NUR" noch die XTR Kurbel



optisch ist der vorbau aufjedenfall zu lang


----------



## PatronTR (9. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und schnell noch ein Cube Bild hinterher



mann die weissen felgen....


----------



## Cortina (9. Oktober 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> mann die weissen felgen....



Aha weiss, unser Patron ist wieder einkalibriert 

@marco_m  geniale Gegend, geniale Bilder 100 Punkte 

...und ich bin extra früh aufgestanden und hab den Sonnenaufgang aufm Acker fotografiert...




Heute wird ein schöner Tag....

Grüße
Guido


----------



## beuze1 (9. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Beuze schäm dich
> 
> und hol sofort die Katzen aus dem Mixer!]*




*entschuldigung*


----------



## PatronTR (9. Oktober 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Aha weiss, unser Patron ist wieder einkalibriert
> 
> Guido



ok, ich muss zugeben die aufkleber müssen weg 
wäre bestimmt dezenter, stylischer...


----------



## barbarissima (9. Oktober 2010)

*@marco-m *
Geil 


Als ich im Frühling in Flims rumgeradelt bin, hat es geschneit 

 So gefällt es mir noch besser 



*@cortina *
Schöner Sonnenaufgang 

Gut, dass du aufgestanden bist um den zu fotografieren 

 Ich hab´s leider nicht geschafft so früh auzustehen 



*@PatronTR*
Danke schön


----------



## PatronTR (9. Oktober 2010)

so sieht ein überglücklicher würfel nach seinem guten morgen ausritt aus


----------



## Cortina (9. Oktober 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> so sieht ein überglücklicher würfel nach seinem guten morgen ausritt aus



Bis auf die fehlenden Aufkleber auf den Felgen 

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, wenn Du so eine Babberallergie hast was macht dann das viele Tape auf der Gabel 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (9. Oktober 2010)

Nee oder? Ich dachte, dass ist ne neue Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,


 ach was ein herrliches Wetter und ganz tolle Farben draussen im Wald. Ich hoffe jeder konnte den Tag genieÃen.


 Wir waren heute natÃ¼rlich wieder mal rund um Eschenhahn spielen gewesen. Erstmal an der âHohen Kanzelâ Sonne genieÃen â¦ 







 dann schÃ¶ne Trails runter â¦






 â¦ kleinen Waldpfaden folgend Richtung Jagdschloss Platte.











 Kurz vor dem Jagdschloss Halt am alten Steinbruch. @Cortina: Deine alte Heimat.






 Am Gasthaus Platte haben wir uns dann mit Tiroler KÃ¤se und sÃ¼Ãem Feigensenf (hmmm lecker) gestÃ¤rkt und sind dann wieder gemÃ¼tlich und den Tag genieÃend Heim gefahren.






 Viele GrÃ¼Ãe aus Eschenhahn


----------



## PatronTR (9. Oktober 2010)

@ cortina & barbarissima

die neue gabel kommt sicher, aber momentan fehlt mir ehrlich gesagt das nötige kleingeld, hab da einiges finanziell zu stemmen im moment. und ich hatte ja ein bike, das wurde geklaut, der würfel war überhaupt nicht geplant


----------



## beuze1 (9. Oktober 2010)

*Mit Sonne war hier leider nicht viel








Aber auch eine schöne Nebel-Tour kann Spaß machen




Bei gut 12% Gefälle








War ein schöner Tag




Zum Schluss noch ein Suchbild
Original & Fälschung (12 Fehler)

Heute




Mittwoch


*


----------



## barbarissima (9. Oktober 2010)

Nebel, Bike, Helm, Jacke, Hose, Schuhe, Handschuhe, Trinkflasche, Lampe, Außenspiegel,Haus und Wald im Hintergrund, Fußabdrücke, Blätter, Bänke rechts, fehlt noch was  
Habe ich gewonnen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ....fehlt noch was


Na das Wichtigste: 1x Zweirad in Gold & 1x in Rot - so jetzt müssten wir alles haben.... oder war das in Deinem "Bike" schon inklusive....?
Na da hättest Dich aber zum absoluten Hauptpreis besser ausdrücken müssen....man könnte ja fast meinen, Du unterstellst ihm zwei verschiedene Modelle ;-) zu fahren.....


----------



## Cortina (9. Oktober 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Mit Sonne war hier leider nicht viel



Das geschiet Dir auch recht nach dem Mixerbild 

Ich soll Dir übrigens was ausrichten:





Die Tatsache dass Du allerdings ne TDM fährst macht die Sache fast wieder gut  ist Doch Deine oder? Hab die 99er in schwarz blau.

@Sirrah73 DANKE  
Am Dienstag kommt mein Patenkind aus Ginsheim für ne Woche nach Treviso, mit ihm war ich im Klettergarten auf dem Neroberg.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Ostwandlager (9. Oktober 2010)

*Nebel...*

 *Sonne ohne ende im Karwendel* 















*Von da gekommen 



da gehts weiter 


















*


----------



## sepalot (9. Oktober 2010)

So, endlich mal wieder aufs Bike geschwungen. Seit Tagen so geiles Wetter wie heute und keine Möglichkeit zu Biken . Aber heute . Around the Fichtellake in the Fichtelmountains. Our little BC .

Das Seepanorama mit Blick auf den Schneeberg.






Ach übrigens, eines der Bilder von Ende Januar diesen Jahres (ACHTUNG - nur für starke Gemüter ): http://sepalot.bplaced.net/bike/BILDER/2010/fichtelseewinter_270110%20(4).jpg













AB dem Balken, sollte man wirklich nicht mehr weiter. Wer die "Wiese" betritt, wird sonst schnell zur Moorleiche .












Was für ein Farbenspiel .












Gerahmtes Bild .


















Wer hat den Goldenen Oktober? WIR HABEN DEN GOLDENEN OKTOBER !!!






Die Würfelsuppe mal noch anheizen.












"Luginsland" - was es nicht alles gibt .






Blick über Fichtelberg, rüber zum Ochsenkopf.












War heute ein echt geiler Tag..........

....... und morgen wirds wieder so .

lg
sepalot


----------



## Mircwidu (9. Oktober 2010)

so hier mal 2 Würfel die morgen erst richtig ausgeritten werden.



Bild ist ein HDR Versuch mit dem Iphone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Oktober 2010)

@all Bilderposter = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da weiss ich doch wieder - warum ich mir damals ein Bike gekauft habe.....einfach herrliche Aus-/und Ansichten....

@cortina - danke für das Angebot des Guide Guido  aber soweit komme ich vorerst nicht mit dem Bike - habe ja im Alltag nicht so viel Zeit/Sponsoren/Geld wie Joe Kelly  Obwohl .... Sponsoren gesucht!
Ich nehme Alles was auf´s Shirt passt----von Mixerwerbung bis Katzenfutter


----------



## sepalot (9. Oktober 2010)

@ Rob

Testbike? Woher?


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Oktober 2010)

@All. Bilder = Wow
@Sepalaot: Neue Kamera ? Bilder sind heute besonders gut. Tolle Gegend. Nächstes mal wenn die von Bike-Loft ins Fichtelgebirge fahren, bin ich dabei


----------



## Mircwidu (9. Oktober 2010)

ne das Hanzz ist einem Kumpel.
Der war nur in B-Mais mit.

Bin schon ein wenig neidig.


----------



## sepalot (9. Oktober 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Sepalaot: Neue Kamera ? Bilder sind heute besonders gut. Tolle Gegend. Nächstes mal wenn die von Bike-Loft ins Fichtelgebirge fahren, bin ich dabei


 
Nein, keine neue Cam, aber mal wieder das alte Objektiv benutzt. Das "neue" 18 bis 200 mm hat irgend ne Makke. Stellt recht willkürlich scharf. Naja, dann kommt halt wieder weg und es müssen halt wieder zwei Objektive mit (18 bis 55 und 50 bis 200) - mit denen funktiniert es ja, wie man sieht. Ja und ich hab heute mal keine "Schnappschüsse" - völlig außer Athem - gemacht . War heute mal ein gemütlicher Tag.

Fichtelgebirge? Ja, natürlich musst du da dann mit.

lg
sepalot


----------



## sepalot (9. Oktober 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> ne das Hanzz ist einem Kumpel.
> Der war nur in B-Mais mit.
> 
> Bin schon ein wenig neidig.


 

Achso. Naja, ich muss ja nur noch bis Frühjahr auf meins warten  und das meiste der Kohle ist auch schon zusammen  (duckund weg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (9. Oktober 2010)

Saint oder das pro?
Ich werd schauen wenn die ersten Rahmen irgendwo auftauchen.
Hab ja alles andere schon.


----------



## sepalot (9. Oktober 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Saint oder das pro?
> Ich werd schauen wenn die ersten Rahmen irgendwo auftauchen.
> Hab ja alles andere schon.


 
Pro - ist völlig ausreichend fürn Anfang - die Komponenten sind net schlecht. Einige Parts werden ja immer noch angepasst - es lebe der Individualismus.


----------



## barbarissima (9. Oktober 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


>


 
  


*@all Bilderposter* 
Ich bin total entzückt, sowohl von den Bilder, als auch von der genialen Landschaft, in der ihr rumradelt


----------



## OIRAM (9. Oktober 2010)

*@ alle Bilderposter*
Super schöne Bilder, von euren Ausflügen...
Hab das ganze WE Bereitschaft, darf bei dem super Wetter nicht auf´s Bike...

*@ sepalot*
neeeeiiiiiiiiiiiin, bitte nicht das Bike Kochen...

*@ XC 01 Biker*
Frage: was ist das für´n "Ding", am FRITZZ, auf der höhe des Flaschenhalters ?


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Oktober 2010)

@sepalot : ... richtige traum - herbst- bilder !!!!!
....ich geh morgen endlich auch mal wieder aug längerer tour - bring´bilder mit - zwar nur briefmarkengross und nicht besonders doll (...) , aber wer nicht will , muss ja nicht hingucken


----------



## wildkater (9. Oktober 2010)

Von wegen Nebel - man muss nur OBERHALB der Suppe sein 
War heute im Tiroler "Kaiserwinkl" unterwegs:


----------



## beuze1 (9. Oktober 2010)

*Tolle Seite, mit klasse Bilder, macht Spaß mit Euch..

und 

ich sag NIE wieder was zu Katzen.. wahrscheinlich
*


@Cortina


> ist Doch Deine oder? Hab die 99er in schwarz blau.


ja ist eine von 4, auch ne 99 4tx


----------



## Vincy (9. Oktober 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ XC 01 Biker*
> Frage: was ist das für´n "Ding", am FRITZZ, auf der höhe des Flaschenhalters ?


 

Ein (Stahlfeder)Dämpfer mit externen Ausgleichbehälter.


----------



## fjolnir (10. Oktober 2010)

dazu ne frage: wie kann man sich sowas besorgen oder bauen? habe das schon öfters gesehen. es sieht aus als wenn man einfach nur ein schlauch zwischen piggy back und dämpfer gemacht hat


----------



## PatronTR (10. Oktober 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> so hier mal 2 Würfel die morgen erst richtig ausgeritten werden.
> 
> 
> 
> Bild ist ein HDR Versuch mit dem Iphone.



boa weisse felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -ice- (10. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich bin neu hier und wollte euch auch mal meine beiden Cubes zeigen.
Aber zuerst, Kompliment an eure bikes!! Da wird man glatt neidisch.


Also, seit gut 2 Monaten ist dieses gute Stück in meinem Besitz






Mal mit etwas Kultur xD





Und noch ein ganz aktuelles von gestern Abend






Zum Schluss noch etwas, was hier nur so halb her passt^^





lg
-ice-


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Oktober 2010)

Meinzz mit Uptdatezz .


----------



## spurhalterin (10. Oktober 2010)

-ice- schrieb:


> ...Also, seit gut 2 Monaten ist dieses gute Stück in meinem Besitz...


Mhm - kommt mir irgendwie so bekannt vor.... Sollte ich doch mal in den Keller von spuri gehen  Viel Spaß damit 

Und nun mal was ganz anderes - Suchbilder sind ja zzt. sehr begehrt hier : 2 Fragen - 
Erstens: Was ist an spuri´s grün/schwarzem falsch? 
Zweitens: Würdet Ihr das reklamieren & wandeln....
oder es so als Unikat belassen? 
Hier ein kleiner Tipp 



Und nun das Suchbild! Letzter Hinweis - es ist für den Ar.... 


 
Wir beginnen jetzt mit der Annahme von Lösungsvorschlägen und gleichzeitig mit der Abstimmung....Über 5 gültigen Stimmen bin ich (spuri) zu beeinflussen.


----------



## markus182 (10. Oktober 2010)

ich finde zwar, dass das weiß nen bisschen merkwürdig aussieht, aber da man meistens ja eh drauf sitzt ist es meiner meinung nach nicht so tragisch


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Oktober 2010)

eben...ob er jetzt weiß oder schwarz is...individualismus is gefragt 

@müsli: wolltest du nich noch deine "unsensible" fox loswerden?


----------



## Mithras (10. Oktober 2010)

hmm noch nen weißen Lenker dazu?


----------



## spurhalterin (10. Oktober 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ....ich sag NIE wieder was zu Katzen.......


 Na was Nettes darfs schon sein - aber die Grundeinstellung stimmt schon, daher sei auch die "Sonne" wieder mit Dir 


 

@markus - merkwürdig sieht es aus sagst Du....daher ja die Frage, umtauschen kostet nix, die haben ja den falschen geschickt! 
Und nicht wieder halbe Sachen...die Fotos hier z.B. sind in 95 % ohne Fahrer! Da soll es schon passen - ich bin mir halt unschlüssig, wie es aussieht. Von O.K. bis geht gar nicht würde da schon mehr helfen....
Und derzeit kann ich (spuri) eh noch ein paar Tage nicht fahren....also wenn ich Morgen reklamieren würde, wäre der Original-Sattel sicher zur richtigen Zeit hier.....und der "falsche" noch ungenutzt zurück!
Frage nur, muss es sein. Ich meine ganz später kann man den abgesessenen immer noch gegen einen Schwarzen tauschen..... und so lange ist es "was besonderes"

@andi - die Stimme ist gültig und wurde gezählt 
@mithras - nein, nicht noch mehr weiße Teile. Dann hätte ich ja gleich das schwarz/weiße nehmen können....ich (spuri) stehe mehr auf schwarz ;-)
               die spurin würde den weißen Lenker nehmen, und ´ne weiße Sattelstütze .... und und und...


----------



## floggel (10. Oktober 2010)

Wenn der Sattel in der gleichen Qualitätsliga wie der am LTD spielt, dann bleibt das Schwarz doch eh nicht schwarz - geschenkt.


----------



## Vincy (10. Oktober 2010)

@ Spuri/in 
Nimm einen schwarzen Sattel, der passt besser dazu.
Bist aber nicht der Erste, dem das da bei dem AMS Comp stört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid89 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe heute wieder den Elbradweg unsicher gemacht  

So ein tolles Wetter zum Sonntag


----------



## spurhalterin (10. Oktober 2010)

acid89 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute wieder den Elbradweg unsicher gemacht


Gleiche Frage wie im Acid- Thread - Albrechtsburg bei Meißen? Hier passen die "Reisebilder" auch gut/besser rein


----------



## acid89 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das ist sie


----------



## nen (10. Oktober 2010)

Wieder sehr schöne Fotos von allen 


Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Nebel...*
> 
> *Sonne ohne ende im Karwendel*


Kommt mir jetzt irgendwie bekannt vor  
Sehr schön  Hast du noch das Hochalmkreuz besucht?

Heute zumeist abseits der überlaufenen Almwege...










runter Richtung Sill


----------



## Groudon (10. Oktober 2010)

gibt es um Meißen schöne Touren in den Wäldern? Oder kennt sich jmd im Elbsandsteingebirge aus mit schönen Wegen?! Man könnte ja mal ne Tour organisieren. 

Aber echt schöne Bilder!


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> @müsli: wolltest du nich noch deine "unsensible" fox loswerden?



Ich wollte meine unsensible *Talas* loswerden. Die Van ist ein Traum .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (10. Oktober 2010)

*Jo @nen, der Hausberg Gipfel... Aber schön den mit zu nehmen 
Heute wieder Karwendel, zum Stempeljoch und Wilde Bande Steig, eine schinderei sag ich euch...
Einker beim Hallerangerhaus 

Plagerei zur Pfeifshütte





Zum Stempeljoch gutes Off Road gelände




















*


----------



## acid89 (10. Oktober 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> gibt es um Meißen schöne Touren in den Wäldern? Oder kennt sich jmd im Elbsandsteingebirge aus mit schönen Wegen?! Man könnte ja mal ne Tour organisieren.
> 
> Aber echt schöne Bilder!



Man könnte von Meißen aus Richtung Moritzburg fahren, da gibt es ein größeres Waldgebiet (Friedewald). 

Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass die Sächsische Schweiz nicht so für Fahrradtouren geeignet ist. Dann eher doch zu Fuß erkunden.


----------



## m.rr (10. Oktober 2010)

sehr schöne Bilder wieder 
...ach menno ich hätte dieses Jahr doch unbedingt in die Alpen fahren sollen, wenn ich die Bilder sehe bekomme ich heftige Entzugserscheinungen... 

Hab' mein Stereo mal etwas fein gemacht heute, zum Empfang der neuen Laufräder *wart* hab' leider noch nix Neues von ihnen gehört... 





@spurhalter: besonders doll passt er ja nich'   Kannst Du ihn nich "intern" mit nem andern Bike aus Deinem "Stall" wechseln, da hast' kein Gedöns und es sieht besser aus..?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Cinema-DD (10. Oktober 2010)

Friedewald gibts auch nen Bike Park ZoneB http://www.zone-b.de/ZoneB.html


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (10. Oktober 2010)

Ein Fritzzl steht im Walde........







Und fährt dann wieder an den schönen See hinunter........










Schee war des Wonenend!!!


----------



## Cortina (10. Oktober 2010)

Boahhhh was Bilder, kaum ist man einen Tag biken geht hier die Post ab  

Unsereiner hat heute 'nen ganz gemütlichen gemacht, auf Waldwegen



gings gemütlich



und farbenfroh



zur Besichtigung eines Wasserfalls










Ein paar Trails waren aber auch dabei 




Dabei haben wir sogar wilde Tiere angetroffen 




Ganz besonders habe ich heute an spuri 




und Kati gedacht 




Hast Recht Kati, sieht sch..... aus und fährt sich auch so 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## OIRAM (10. Oktober 2010)

*schöne bilder, von allen bilderpostern* 

*@spurhalterin*
auch wenn man es nur auf den zweiten blick sieht, ich würd den schon umtauschen, dann siehts stimmiger aus.

*@acid89*
"moritzburg" in zeitz ?
ich werd bekloppt, liebe grüße in meine alte heimat 

*hier wird keiner auf die "schippe" genommen...*


----------



## acid89 (10. Oktober 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@acid89*
> "moritzburg" in zeitz ?
> ich werd bekloppt, liebe grüße in meine alte heimat


Nein, das nähe Dresden (klick mich)


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Oktober 2010)

@spurhalterin : ...würd´ihn auch gegen einen schwarzen tauschen !

war das ein geiles wetter heute !  waren auch noch schön 4 stündchen unterwegs .(haben da pasuse gemacht ..helme waren am rucksack im helmfach ... nur , um diskussionen vorzubeugen ...) schönen wochen anfang - ich hab morgen noch frei .. lg , kati


----------



## OIRAM (10. Oktober 2010)

acid89 schrieb:


> Nein, das nähe Dresden (klick mich)



ach egal, die grüße zählen trotzdem noch...
ich hatte auch nur "moritzburg" gelesen und hab sofort an http://maps.google.de/maps/place?hl...hnear=moritzburg+zeitz&cid=938797408798871903 gedacht...heimweh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spurhalterin : ...würd´ihn auch gegen einen schwarzen tauschen !


@m.rr - die spurin will tauschen....der vom Acid kommt ans AMS & umgekehrt...dann passt das mit dem Weiß im Sattel gut zum Rahmen des grün/weißen Acid.
danke für den Vorschlag ;-) Hatten wir vermeintlich auch schon im Auge - wurde aber zunächst aufgrund eines Mißverständnisses verworfen.
Also Ende gut - alles Gut! 
PS: 
An den Versender ging nun noch eine 2. Mail raus - die Absage der Anfrage ;-) 
Hoffentlich ist der gute Mann Morgen nicht gleich verwirrt in seinem Büro 
Und wenn alles nix aussieht - kauf ich einen Schwarzen für´s AMS - immerhin ist der vom Acid nun 3 Jahre alt......und meine Frau hat so gratis einen Neuen/Schönen bekommen. Auch schon was wert. ;-)


----------



## Ajos (11. Oktober 2010)

@spurhalter  -  ich glaube Cube hat von den ganz schwarzen keine mehr auf Lager - deshalb wurden nun die schwarz - weißen verbaut. - Aber so habts ihr prima gelößt.
Viel Spaß mit dem AMS (wirste auch haben !!! )


----------



## Ajos (11. Oktober 2010)

-doppel-Post-


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Oktober 2010)

hihi - ende gut , alles gut  gut´nacht !!!


----------



## Ostwandlager (11. Oktober 2010)

*noch ein paar Bilder von Gestern...

Stempeljoch mit Berg Panorama...





mein weiter Weg... 





ab erst mal da runter 










*


----------



## Mircwidu (11. Oktober 2010)

fjolnir schrieb:


> dazu ne frage: wie kann man sich sowas besorgen oder bauen? habe das schon öfters gesehen. es sieht aus als wenn man einfach nur ein schlauch zwischen piggy back und dämpfer gemacht hat



so einfach ist es nun auch wieder nicht.
Du musst entweder nen Dämpfer zersägen, den Kanal verlegen und dann allles neu entlüften. (würde ich nur Metalbau und Dämpferprofis empfehlen) so hat ein Kumpel mit dem DHX 5.0 gemacht.
Oder du Kaufst einen X-Fusin Vector DH2+. Dieser ist direckt mit schlauch und passt grad so ins Fritzz.

Falls du noch fragen hast gerne per PN oder eigener Thread.
Dies soll ja ein Bilderthread sein.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ajos schrieb:


> @spurhalter - ich glaube Cube hat von den ganz schwarzen keine mehr auf Lager - deshalb wurden nun die schwarz - weißen verbaut. - Aber so habts ihr prima gelößt.
> Viel Spaß mit dem AMS (wirste auch haben !!! )


Danke. Das wäre ja ein Ding... Wäre ja mal gespannt gewesen, wie der nette Herr der Versandfirma auf meine erste Mail reagiert hätte....wenn die keine solchen Sättel mehr haben  
So habe ich gleich heute früh die Bestätigung auf die Absage bekommen, dass so alles bleiben kann/soll.
Da kann ich sein Gesicht von heute ja richtig gut nachvollziehen - "Ey Bernd komm mal - hier will doch tatsächlich noch einer ´nen "schwarzen" Sattel!" 
Na gut - lassen wir ihnen den kleinen Moment der kurzen Freude....denn letztlich:


trek 6500 schrieb:


> hihi - ende gut , alles gut


 

@ostwandlager - danke für die Frühstücksverschönerung! 
@kati - schönen freien Tag


----------



## fatz (11. Oktober 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> ab erst mal da runter


hab gar ned g'wusst, dass du so grob drauf bist 
wieviel davon bist gefahren?


----------



## Ostwandlager (11. Oktober 2010)

@fatz, das iss nicht viel mit fahren, tragen ist da angesagt  Zum Lafatscherer Joch auch nur wennig zum fahren... Man fährt besser anders rum erst Halleranger Haus dann zum Stempeljoch dann hat man den super trail zur Pfeifshütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (11. Oktober 2010)

.....schöne morgenbilder


----------



## DjRonska (11. Oktober 2010)

Das neue 2011


----------



## chevi (11. Oktober 2010)

welcom,
die felgen sind echt der hammer!! bekommt man die auch einzeln in der ausführung?
würden meinem bike auch gut stehen


----------



## fatz (11. Oktober 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> @fatz, das iss nicht viel mit fahren, tragen ist da angesagt


das haengt n bissl von der fahrtechnik ab  womit ich nicht sagen will, dass ich da fahr.


> Zum Lafatscherer Joch auch nur wenig zum fahren... Man fährt besser anders rum erst Halleranger Haus dann zum Stempeljoch dann hat man den super trail zur Pfeifshütte


wie kommst vom lafatscherjoch zum stempeljoch? wilde bandesteig oder unten
rum ueber den issanger?
wie schaut's da eigentlich legalitaetsmaessig aus? ich haett gemeint karwendel
ist alle naturschutzgebiet und bikeverbot auf allem was nicht autotauglich ist?


----------



## Ostwandlager (11. Oktober 2010)

über den wilde bandesteig bin ich. Stress mit bikeverbot hatte ich da noch nicht. Es geht ziemlich ruhig zu. Auf den forstautobahen natürlich mehr los. Schöne hütten zum ausrasten


----------



## spurhalterin (11. Oktober 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> welcom,
> die felgen sind echt der hammer!! bekommt man die auch einzeln in der ausführung?


....mhm an den Felgen kann ich nichts besonderes erkennen  falls du die Reifen/Mäntel meintest - die passen echt hammer gut zu der mattgrauen Rahmenfarbe! Insgesamt finde ich diese Ausgabe des Acid erheblich besser, als manches in der letzten Zeit. Ist aber immer Geschmackssache. Ob man die Mäntel dann so nachkaufen kann - habe ich mich beim ansehen der 2011er Modelle auch schon gefragt  Aber müsste man doch eigentlich meinen 


Wir haben nun die Sättel getauscht - das Ergebnis (noch ohne Satteltasche):








Schade das die Strebe am alten Sattel (nun am AMS) nicht auch noch schwarz ist - aber das kann man ja verschmerzen.... oder einfach mal schwarz machen. Sonst denke ich ist es nun o.k. 
Nicht o.k. ist, das ich für das Foto das Vorderrad des AMS extra noch mal "fotogen" machen musste. 3 Minuten später war es wieder knitterig  Habe ausgebaut und oben mal nachgesehen - Löchlein im Schlauch...und das ohne auch nur 1 Meter gefahren zu sein - da wird doch nicht etwa "Der Schwarze" zugebissen haben . spuri sollte das im Auge behalten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (11. Oktober 2010)

Da hat bestimmt der Schwarze zugebissen  Aber das musst du verstehen, erst kriegt er Konkurrenz und dann ist er der Einzige ohne neues Sattelstyling, der Arme


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Da hat bestimmt der Schwarze zugebissen  Aber das musst du verstehen, erst kriegt er Konkurrenz und dann ist er der Einzige ohne neues Sattelstyling, der Arme


  - so habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen....ich glaube da ist wohl 1x extra waschen, wachsen und schön glänzend rubbeln angesagt 
Schlauch wechseln 10 Minuten - nach dem Einbau "schleifte" die Bremse....obwohl ich nix verändert habe  2h und gefühlte 4356 Versuche... Nun funzt es endlich wieder..... 
Hatte ich ja noch nie - wie machen die das, die das Vorderrad zwecks Transport rausbauen müssen. Da muss man doch nicht jedes mal fummeln - oder  Egal, vielleicht einfach ein bissl Pech gehabt.
Die letzten "Kleinarbeiten" sind dafür nun auch erledigt (Tacho, Pads, Satteltasche usw.) - nun könnte es doch theoretisch losgehen....
Aber die Praxis  Andererseits Vorfreude = schönste Freude


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hatte ich ja noch nie - wie machen die das, die das Vorderrad zwecks Transport rausbauen müssen. Da muss man doch nicht jedes mal fummeln - oder


Vorderrad anschreien ... läuft.


----------



## chevi (11. Oktober 2010)

ich mein die Decals von den Felgen


----------



## beuze1 (11. Oktober 2010)

*Projekt 10.10.2010 / 2010*

*Zu diesem Datum sollte es natürlich eine Tour mit 2010 hm geben
anfangs noch recht neblig




Zuerst gings gemütliche 17km bergauf




Dann schon erste Lichtblicke








Höher, immer höher












Bis das Wolken-Meer komplett unter uns lag




Und ein herrliches Hochtal erreicht war




Fantastiche Berge


[/IMG]

Ein schöner Tag




Da wars auch nicht schlimm das das Ziel 2010hm leicht daneben ging 




Nach dieser Hochtour auf 1950m war heute wieder grauer Alltag




Und es gab ne leichte Tour


[/IMG]

Plätze meiner Jugend












Und ab, nach Hause


*


----------



## Milan0 (11. Oktober 2010)

ich muss auch jedesmal wieder aufs Neue die Bremse "justieren", wenn das Voderrad draußen war.

Geht relativ flott. Beide Schrauben 90° aufdrehen, Bremse fest ziehen, angezogen halten, Schrauben wieder fest drehen. Danach schleift es bei mir dann meistens nicht mehr.

und wer sagt, das man in der Stadt nicht Mountainbiken kann? 





heute hat es mich dann aber doch wieder in den Wald gezogen





"ein Cubelein steht im Walde..."








auf dem Rückweg habe ich mich völlig verfranst im dunklem Wald, aber die Zivilisation ist ja nie weit


----------



## unocz (11. Oktober 2010)




----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Oktober 2010)

Schaut gut aus, hätte allerdings als Fotograf den Blitz etwas runtergefahren und die Kamera noch etwas nach links geschwenkt, um das Tal mehr ins Bild zu holen 



			
				beuze1 schrieb:
			
		

>



Geil , wird Zeit, dass ich sowas auch mal live erlebe! Schöne Bilder.


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Oktober 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Projekt 10.10.2010 / 2010*



die ersten bilder haben mich mal voll an die schweiz erinnert


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (12. Oktober 2010)

Du hast anständig Dreck auf der Linse/Sensor!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (12. Oktober 2010)

*@beuze*
Da habt ihr es euch aber ordentlich gegeben. 2026hm, das hat schon was 

 Und die Bilder sind ja sowas von schön und machen ganz sehnsüchtig


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

@Beuze: Lecker Bilder  Mein Neid ist mir Dir. 

Wir haben am Sonntag den Rheingau unsicher gemacht. Die Strecke (für die, die es interessiert und mit den Orten was anfangen können): Idstein - Platte - Eiserne Hand - Hohe Wurzel - Bad Schlangenbad - Hausen vor der Höhe - Kalte Herberge - Stephanshausen - Kloster Marienthal - Kloster Nothgottes - Abtei Hildegard - Rüdesheim - Eltville 70km, 1200hm.

Erstmal los und auf zur Hohen Wurzel.




In schönen bunten Farben blickt der Wald auf unser runter.




Vor den Trails Richtung Schlangenbad kurze Pause ...



... einmal schnell gewunken ...




...und ab geht die Post .




Im Tal bei Schlangenbad angekommen findet sich ein beschaulicher Kurort. Ich denke wir haben den Altersdurchschnitt mit unserer Anwesenheit dramatisch gesenkt. Aber eine schöne Kirche haben sie.




Jetzt den Europäischen Fernwanderweg Richtung Hausen v.d.H. Hier findet sich ein richtiger toller Trail, der Wanderweg lohnt sich definitv  (auch zum hochfahren, wenn das auch eher anstrengend ist).




Das zieht sich so Kilometerlang.




Mittlerweile sind wir am "Gebück" / Mapper Schanze angekommen. Hier wären wir früher nicht so ohne weiteres durchgekommen, bewehrte Mauern zeugen noch von der Grenzsicherung gegen die Eschenhahner .
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rheingauer_Geb%C3%BCck




Aber letzlich haben wir es dann doch bis nach Stephanshausen geschafft. Hier erwartet uns ein toller Trail. Nur ... unter all dem Laub ist der echt nur noch schwer auszumachen .




Dann wurde es heilig auf der Tour. Klöster und Abteien ... wie hier ehemaliges Kloster Nothgottes.



oder Abtei Hildegard.




Rüdesheim ist erreicht, nun geht es den Weinbergen folgend Richtung Eltville mit herrlichen Blick den Weinbergen und buntem Spiel direkt auf den Rhein.




Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## barbarissima (12. Oktober 2010)

*@MilanO, unocz, Sirrah73 und Ostwandlager:*
Klasse Bilder 


Hoffentlich bleibt´s noch eine Weile so schön, bevor die Sauregurkenzeit (für fatz: Saure-Gurken-Zeit) wieder einsetzt


----------



## fatz (12. Oktober 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Abtei Hildegard.



mut zur schraege!! 




barbarissima schrieb:


> (für fatz: Saure-Gurken-Zeit)


danke, aber so langsam hab ich's raus.

ausserdem, sauregurkenzeit ist eh nur bis es genug schnee zum tourengehen hat
und n bissl trainingspause schadet auch ned


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Oktober 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Du hast anständig Dreck auf der Linse/Sensor!!



jup..habs dann aber gemerkt


----------



## horstling (12. Oktober 2010)

Ignore me


----------



## slmslvn (12. Oktober 2010)

Trau mich ja schon fast nicht meine Bilder einzustellen, nach diesen tollen Bildern. Naja. Aller Anfang muss getan werden. Also hier mein bescheidener Beitrag: 

Oben angekommen kurze Verschnaufpause





Und dann wieder runter:








Bilder sind alle mit meiner uralt Canon Powershot A520 (4 MP) und Selbstauslöser, was sich gar nicht so leicht rausstellt. Vorallem muss man erstmal nen geieigneten Strauch finden um die Kamera einzuklemmen und dann auch im richtigen Augenblick, an der richtigen Position, möglichst stehen, aber dabei nicht dumm aussehenend verharren und so tun als gäbs grad mächtig Aktion! 
Der Trail hat eigentlich viel bessere Stellen in sich, aber da gabs keine Sträucher. Und nach der einen Aktion wollte ich fahren und nicht mit so ner komischen Knipse Bilder machen.. Die D700 ist leider n bischen groß und schwer für ne kleine Tour..


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Oktober 2010)

sind doch auch schön , deine bilder !!!!! hat leider nicht jeder das glück , die berge in der nähe zu haben ...... gruss,k.- die sich auch gleich in richtung wald begibt !!!


----------



## kubitix (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hiermit möchte ich mein Cube und mich auch mal kurz zeigen. Also erstmal nur mein Cube, weil ich, Stefan, bin mitte vierzig, verheiratet und zur Zeit noch "mehr breit wie hoch". Da macht das Würfelchen doch die bessere Figur. Vor acht Wochen hab ich wieder mit dem Radfahren angefangen, 2000 Kilometer sind´s inzwischen geworden, höher werde ich wohl nimmer, aber die Breite hat auch schon verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (12. Oktober 2010)

*mei was für ein wetter, aber sau kalt in der früh.

 Heut gings zum Hundstein  *

 *bei traumwetter *


----------



## poochiee (12. Oktober 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


>


 
Schöne Bilder! Mein Neid ist dir sicher...aber zu obigem Bild: Versuchs mal Längs und nicht Quer! Dann passt das Bike auch durchs Tor!!!


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. Oktober 2010)

poochiee schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder! Mein Neid ist dir sicher...aber zu obigem Bild: Versuchs mal Längs und nicht Quer! Dann passt das Bike auch durchs Tor!!!



Aber auch nur wenn er nicht gerade das 1m Modell von Snycros als Lenker verbaut hat 






@kubitix: gute Bikewahl für den Wiedereinstieg 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Oktober 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hiermit möchte ich mein Cube und mich auch mal kurz zeigen. Also erstmal nur mein Cube, weil ich, Stefan, bin mitte vierzig, verheiratet und zur Zeit noch "mehr breit wie hoch". Da macht das Würfelchen doch die bessere Figur. Vor acht Wochen hab ich wieder mit dem Radfahren angefangen, 2000 Kilometer sind´s inzwischen geworden, höher werde ich wohl nimmer, aber die Breite hat auch schon verloren


  Und gleich die richtige Bike-Wahl getroffen. Es soll ja Leute geben, die ... ach Schwamm drüber  Gutes Bike, gute Einstellung & willkommen im Klub....und damit meine ich nicht nur das Cube  
Bei mir sind seit März diesen Jahres ein wenig über 8 Kilo geschwunden....(danke an Alle hier im Forum ) ....aber für die 2000 Km hätte ich auch entschieden länger gebraucht - lass es locker angehen..soll ja Spaß machen. Hau Ruck gab es schon allzu oft. . Hoffe Du bleibst am Ball - und wir lesen/sehen oft und lange was von Dir  Ach ja - auf Modell-Maße achtet hier keiner   und Deine Sattelhöhe ist stimmig! Also kein ernster Grund zur Sorge


----------



## beuze1 (12. Oktober 2010)

*Da halte ich,s doch wie der Klaus.*


> mei was für ein wetter


*man sollte öfters mal blaumachen*





*Auf ins Allgäu, aber halt was ist das?




Äh???




Ach sooo 




Ganz so lang wars dann aber doch nicht




Was Wahres dran




Mach ich doch mal Pause und ess noch was




Wo das Café so gut eingerichtet ist (Pumpe, Werkzeugkasten, Ölkännchen )




Frisch gestärkt auf zu neuen Trails








Hätt ich fast die Zeit vergessen, jetzt aber flott




Ist spät geworden


*
.
.


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Oktober 2010)

@Ostwandlager & Beuze: Ich sehe schon, ihr beide hattet nen tollen Tag. Ich war heute auch auf Tour: 1060 km bei 20500 hm  mit ner 737 von Frankfurt nach HH und zurück . 

Ist schön dann abends bei so tollen Bildern zu entspannen.

@Fatz: Mut zur Schräge ... Tja, muss tatsächlich so sein, dass die Abtei schräg gebaut wurde. Ich halte es für ausgeschlossen, dass ich die Kamera schräg gehalten habe .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Oktober 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch auf Tour: 1060 km bei 20500 hm  mit ner 737 von Frankfurt nach HH und zurück


Das erklärt mir dann auch endlich die großzügige Vergabe der letzten Gumnmibärchen-Preise hier Forum....musste Nachschub besorgt werden?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG9T6f9BLos"]YouTube        - TUIfly *Haribo GoldbAIR c/s* Boeing 737-800 D-AHFM at 06:00 AM take-off (EDDL DÃ¼sseldorf) + HQ[/nomedia]

@beuze - klasse Fotostory! Und diese "Antrittsenergie" auf dem vorletzten Foto......da müssten wir ernsthaft überlegen, ob Du nicht der neue "Gummibärchenbeauftragte" werden solltest..... Nimmt sich zeitlich dann nichts - ist aber viel ökologischer & ökonomischer....Gute Nacht


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Oktober 2010)

@ all :gute nacht !!!!


----------



## barbarissima (12. Oktober 2010)

Mann o Mann, heute ist ja richtig was los hier und noch nicht mal WE 

*@slmslvn*
Wegen deiner ollen Canon brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Die macht doch prima Bilder  Und dein Bike kannste auch öfters mal zeigen 


*@kubitix*
Da hast du dir ja gleich mal das Bike ausgesucht, mit dem, statistisch gesehen, die Kilos purzeln wie bei keinem anderen  Zeig uns lieber jetzt schon mal ein Bild von dir, dann können wir dich in ein paar Wochen loben, weil du so abgenommen hast 



Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *mei was für ein wetter, aber sau kalt in der früh.
> 
> Heut gings zum Hundstein *
> 
> *bei traumwetter *


Heute Abend wars erst mal schattig   Ich habe meinen ersten Nightride gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bin auf dem letzten Stück durch Wolfertstal bald erfroren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nachts durch den Wald ist übrigens dezent aufregend 

*@beuze*
Das ist ja mal ne coole Gartendeko  Ein Mordsfelsbrocken mit Loch drin  Genial   An der Stelle muss man dann schon nicht mehr Rasen mähen und Unkraut zupfen


----------



## derAndre (12. Oktober 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> ...Vor acht Wochen hab ich wieder mit dem Radfahren angefangen, 2000 Kilometer sind´s inzwischen geworden, ...



Ja sagt mal, arbeitet hier außer mir keiner? Wie schafft Ihr denn 2000 km in acht Wochen und das als "Wiedereinstieg"? Wie viele HM hast Du dabei erklettert und wie oft und wie lang fährst Du?

Ich bekomme in acht Wochen bestenfalls 400-500 km, bei max 6.000 HM zusammen. Verflucht was mache ich falsch?


----------



## wildkater (12. Oktober 2010)

Das "Gute Nacht" gebührt heute mal *mir*


----------



## kubitix (13. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen,

erstmal Danke für den "Empfang" hier im Forum. Das Stereo und ich war liebe auf den ersten Blick. Ich hatte dann auch noch das Glück in der Nähe ein Radsportgeschäft zu finden das eines in der richtigen Rahmengrösse vorrätig hatte. Draufgesetzt und gleich wohlgefühlt, obwohl zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Einstellungen für Sattel, Lenker etc. eher noch suboptimal waren.

@barbarissima
Bilder gibt´s erstmal noch nicht, da ist noch genügend Masse vorhanden um damit noch ein bizzl warten zu können . 

@derAndre 	 		
HM kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, mein BC erfasst keine HM, ich warte aber auf ein gpsmap 62s, dann wird das besser. Allerdings komme ich ursprünglich vom Rennrad und habe die letzten Jahre wirklich so gut wie nichts mehr gemacht. Mit Rücksichtnahme auf meine "Pumpe" bin ich die ersten Wochen also mehr flach Etappen gefahren. Die ersten "kletter" Touren mach ich seit 14 Tagen, touren zum Hausberg haben dann so 500HM, laut GE. Ich fahre täglich 2 - 2,5 Stunden das macht im Schnitt 35 KM ist also noch nicht soweit, die längeste Tour waren bis jetzt 80 KM.


----------



## Cortina (13. Oktober 2010)

*Super - Duper - Mega - Schöne - Traum - Geniale Bilder* 
Zur Zeit leider keine Zeit zum Biken, im Moment gehts nur zur Fuß über die Berge, hab "nichtbikenden" Besuch im Haus 



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch auf Tour: 1060 km bei 20500 hm  mit ner 737 von Frankfurt nach HH und zurück


Mich würde auch mal meine Jahresbilanz interessieren, ich glaub da würd mein Stereo weiß werden vor Schreck. 
Sirrah, da wohnt man jahrelang in der Ecke und fährt zum Biken immer in die Berge und jetzt wohnt man in der Nähe der Berge und entdeckt per Forum was es dort für schöne Trails gab 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Oktober 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wie viele HM hast Du dabei erklettert......?





kubitix schrieb:


> HM kann ich dir nicht genau sagen...Mit Rücksichtnahme auf meine "Pumpe" bin ich die ersten Wochen also mehr flach Etappen gefahren


 
Als ob man "nur" von HM Kalorien verbrennen kann, auch "Flachland-Biken" kann Spaß machen & sehr effektiv sein.....sind wir denn hier im K2- Forum  von Messner  gelandet.....(sagt der, der keine HM zur Auswahl hat )

@wildkater - tssiiiiss, was so alles passiert, wenn man zu Hause schön schlummert  So ein Nigt-Ride habe ich noch nie gemacht, noch nicht einmal darüber nachgedacht.....aber wenn ich den Spaß in Deinem Gesicht da so sehe.... Fehlte nur noch eine(r) der/die mitkommen würde....denn so ganz Alleine habe ich seit dem Beitrag von Bärbel doch etwas Angst


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Oktober 2010)

Blick von der Mittenberg Alm, leider war ich zum arbeiten dort und kam nur sehr selten zum fahren 

Freihand Panorama aus 6 einzelbilder


----------



## bujo12 (13. Oktober 2010)

Bilder vom Wochenende: Zugspitz Arena Tirol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (13. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Als ob man "nur" von HM Kalorien verbrennen kann, auch "Flachland-Biken" kann Spaß machen & sehr effektiv sein.....sind wir denn hier im K2- Forum  von Messner  gelandet.....(sagt der, der keine HM zur Auswahl hat )
> 
> @wildkater - tssiiiiss, was so alles passiert, wenn man zu Hause schön schlummert  So ein Nigt-Ride habe ich noch nie gemacht, noch nicht einmal darüber nachgedacht.....aber wenn ich den Spaß in Deinem Gesicht da so sehe.... Fehlte nur noch eine(r) der/die mitkommen würde....denn so ganz Alleine habe ich seit dem Beitrag von Bärbel doch etwas Angst


 
Man kann natürlich auch ohne Hömis Kalorien verbrennen  Aber es ist so rein anstrengungsmäßig ein Unterschied, ob du auf 45km 150 oder 1500hm überwinden musst  Die Hömis werden nur abgefragt um den Grad der Bewunderung für die erbrachte Leistung einordnen zu können (habe ich das jetzt nicht schön formuliert ) Muss ja alles seine Richtigkeit haben 

Weißt du, was das Aufregendste an dem Nightride war? Als aus dem Wald zwei Augen geleuchtet haben  Erst habe ich gedacht: Ein Reh  Dann fiel mir ein, dass es auch eine Wildsau sein könnte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und zum Schluss war ich mir sicher, dass da ein Massenmörder auf arglose Biker aus ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber es ist auch ein Häschen vor mir her gehoppelt. Das war natürlich wieder sehr goldig 



Und bevor ich es vergesse: Danke für die Bergbilder  Ich liebe Bergbilder


----------



## dusi__ (13. Oktober 2010)

geile bilder  bin ganz neidisch das ich nur in sonem mini ardey gebirgskette rumgurken kann


----------



## fatz (13. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Als ob man "nur" von HM Kalorien verbrennen kann, auch "Flachland-Biken" kann Spaß machen & sehr effektiv sein.....sind wir denn hier im K2- Forum  von Messner  gelandet.....(sagt der, der keine HM zur Auswahl hat )


ah geh! immer den deich rauf und runter. da bringst auch was zsamm. 


sorry, der musste...


----------



## wildkater (13. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Weißt du, was das Aufregendste an dem Nightride war? Als aus dem Wald zwei Augen geleuchtet haben  Erst habe ich gedacht: Ein Reh  Dann fiel mir ein, dass es auch eine Wildsau sein könnte


Genau das ist mir auch schon mal passiert. Dazu Nebelschwaden, die ich mit meinem Lichtkegel streifte... ein Hauch von Blair Witch Project. Seit dem nur noch mind. zu zweit - sagt einer, der sonst auf Adrenalin steht...

@spurhalter:
Night-Ride unbedingt probieren. Wobei ich mir das im flachen auch wieder nicht soooo prickelnd vorstelle


----------



## wildkater (13. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ah geh! immer den deich rauf und runter. da bringst auch was zsamm.


roflmao


----------



## barbarissima (13. Oktober 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> roflmao


Den kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## Ostwandlager (13. Oktober 2010)

*Heute dauernebel...ein Kreuz*

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bild0080lzrm.jpg


----------



## FWck (13. Oktober 2010)

Bei herrlichem Wetter mal wieder einen Taunusgipfel erklommen:




War vermutlich die letzte Tour mit dem Acid, dass Wetter hatte es sich dadurch aber auch verdient! 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> auch "Flachland-Biken" kann Spaß machen & sehr effektiv sein



Es macht das Spaß was Spaß macht. Wir waren am Wochenende den Rhein entlang von Rüdesheim nach Eltville gefahren. Alles flach ... aber Gegenwind. Da hab ich nur gedacht "Leck mich an de Socken". Das war gefühlt auch einiges an Höhenmetern .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ah geh! immer den deich rauf und runter. da bringst auch was zsamm.


 .... soooo viel Zeit habe ich dann doch nicht neben dem Berufs- und Familienalltag....für 500 hm bräuchte man ja ca. 500 Auffahrten 
Da mache ich es lieber wie sirrah73....



wildkater schrieb:


> @spurhalter:
> Night-Ride unbedingt probieren. Wobei ich mir das im flachen auch wieder nicht soooo prickelnd vorstelle


Mhm wieso - wir haben hier Wald, Nebel, Hasen, Wildschweine, Rehe & vermutlich auch potentielle Massenmörder - zumindest wenn man es sich einredet....  Denke echt mal darüber nach....kann doch nicht alles schlecht sein hier  Zur Not evtl. auch ohne "Partner"...da brauche ich mich nicht so warm anziehen (Angstschweiss )



FWck schrieb:


> War vermutlich die letzte Tour mit dem Acid, dass Wetter hatte es sich dadurch aber auch verdient!


 Habe ich was überlesen - "Winterpause" oder "Neuanschaffung" 

Und nun evtl. wieder: Bergbilder  die ich übrigens auch sehr


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Oktober 2010)

,,,,um auch mal wieder was zum bilder fred beizutragen - allerdings nicht absolut aktuell  lg , k.


----------



## FWck (13. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Habe ich was überlesen - "Winterpause" oder "Neuanschaffung"


 
Nein, du hast nichts überlesen, aber ich gehe - du kannst es ahnen - unter die Fully-Fahrer 
Mehr kommt bei Gelegenheit im Acid-Thread.


----------



## Nafets190 (13. Oktober 2010)

mein ELITE ist fertig









Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Oktober 2010)

schaut doch gut aus  wie viel wiegts denn?

(mach bitte diesen roten hässlichen aufkleber vom sitzrohr ab!)


----------



## OIRAM (13. Oktober 2010)

*@ Nafets190*
richtig cooles bike hast du dir da zusammengestellt...
was ist das vor dem neopren kettenstrebenschutz ? das silberfarbene...
ein Sticker ?... oder aus alu ?... kann man sowas kaufen ?
wie schon gesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (13. Oktober 2010)

hi, danke.

Es hat lt. Teileliste 9,1 Kg. Am Hacken war es noch nicht.
Das Silberne ist das Chainsuckblech. Ist aufgeklebt. Kann man sich mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick auch selbst bauen.

Stefan


----------



## Vincy (13. Oktober 2010)

Das ist ein Chainsuck-Schutz (aus Alu). Der ist schon original bei dem Elite-Carbonrahmen dabei.


----------



## JDEM (13. Oktober 2010)

Die Reifen würde ich übermalen, hier passt das orange definitiv mal nicht. Aber schickes Bike


----------



## fatz (13. Oktober 2010)

noch ein kleiner nachtrag zu leztem wochenende.

samstag von kufstein auf den pendling.
blick nach norden uebers inntal. irgendwo da draussen unterm nebel ist rosenheim.




blick nach osten auf den kaiser:




nach suedosten zum hauptkamm:





sonntag von aplbach ueber die holzalm auf den schatzberg:

















@ spuri
da habt ihr freilich dauernd nasse fuesse, wenn der deich nur 1m hoch ist


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Oktober 2010)

geh ich eigtl. richtig in der annahme, dass die bilder in letzter zeit von einer filmcam kommen? filmst dann aber ganz schön fleißig! wird man das hier mal zu gesicht bekommen?


----------



## fatz (14. Oktober 2010)

ned ganz. die pansonic gh1ist eigentlich eine spiegelreflex ohne spiegel. deshalb ist sie
recht kompakt. nebenbei kann sie recht gut filmen. siehe zb. die videos vom 
bannockburn der im bildersubforum oefter mal was postet. wenn ich mit meinem 
maedel unterwegs bin fotografier ich meistens. runter zu ist sie nicht so krass
unterwegs, dass es da viel zu filmen gibt. ausserdem hab ich ein bandbreiten-
problem mit dem upload. da ist n 2000er dsl ein wenig langsam.

nochwas: sieht wer in meinem vorigen posting mehr als 1 bild?
muss ich heut abend nochmal anschauen.


----------



## barbarissima (14. Oktober 2010)

Ein Bild und fünf Kreuzchen 

*@Nafets*
Sieht sehr edel aus dein Reaction


----------



## horstling (14. Oktober 2010)

Leider nur 1 Bild und 5 Kästchen. Und das Eine ist vielversprechend!


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> nochwas: sieht wer in meinem vorigen posting mehr als 1 bild?
> muss ich heut abend nochmal anschauen.



ne, nur eins wasn tick zu groß is.


Edith: *hust* günstig...


----------



## fatz (14. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ne, nur eins wasn tick zu groß is.


ok schau ich mir heut abend nochmal an, wenn ich nach der tour noch bock hab.



> Edith: *hust* günstig...


na den listenpreis zahlt eh keiner. fuer n bissl ueber riesen ist das ding zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (14. Oktober 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ja sagt mal, arbeitet hier außer mir keiner? Wie schafft Ihr denn 2000 km in acht Wochen und das als "Wiedereinstieg"? Wie viele HM hast Du dabei erklettert und wie oft und wie lang fährst Du?
> 
> Ich bekomme in acht Wochen bestenfalls 400-500 km, bei max 6.000 HM zusammen. Verflucht was mache ich falsch?



aber echt  dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## PatronTR (14. Oktober 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Bei herrlichem Wetter mal wieder einen Taunusgipfel erklommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warum? kommt was neues? wenn ja was?


----------



## dusi__ (14. Oktober 2010)

wird wohl zu kalt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Oktober 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> warum? kommt was neues? wenn ja was?





dusi schrieb:


> wird wohl zu kalt


 Ich gebe zu - lesen ist nicht immer einfach...aber manchmal hilft es doch ein wenig - siehe hiesiges Beispiel von nur 1 Seite zuvor:



spurhalter schrieb:


> Habe ich was überlesen - "Winterpause" oder "Neuanschaffung"





FWck schrieb:


> Nein, du hast nichts überlesen, aber ich gehe - du kannst es ahnen - unter die Fully-Fahrer
> Mehr kommt bei Gelegenheit im Acid-Thread.


Und mittlerweile findet man da auch schon ein paar "Andeutungen"


----------



## dusi__ (14. Oktober 2010)

ihm is zu kalt und braucht n heisses fully?


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2010)

zum thema film habe ich noch etwas  

man sieht auch mal ein cube


----------



## beuze1 (14. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ein Bild und fünf Kreuzchen




*Ich hab nur eins mit 3 *


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Oktober 2010)

@ mzaskar - 
@ beuze -


----------



## nen (14. Oktober 2010)

Was bin ich heute ungern in die Nebelsuppe abgefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (14. Oktober 2010)

Drüberfliegen wär' da sicher schöner gewesen als reinfahr'n


----------



## multiMonochrom (14. Oktober 2010)

@nen richtig cooles Bild


----------



## barbarissima (14. Oktober 2010)

*@mzaskar*
Flotter Film  Aber wie ihr da so an den Felskanten entlanggefahren seid, da wäre es mir ganz mulmig geworden 

*@beuze*     

*@nen*
Naja, die Belohnung für die Nebelgurkerei war ja nicht übel


----------



## Ostwandlager (14. Oktober 2010)

*super Bilder *

*mei und zum wochenende solls so schlecht werden*


----------



## maybrik (14. Oktober 2010)

War heute mal wieder mit der Freunding unterwegs (sie macht sich)

Sie hatte keine Probleme mit der Luft






Ich schon (Warum)






Aber es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Oktober 2010)

maybrik schrieb:


> War heute mal wieder mit der Freunding unterwegs (sie macht sich)...


  "Links = Freuding" und "Rechts = Freundin" - dann passt es auch wieder.....
Schöne Fotos sind wieder dazu gekommen....& ja - zum Wochenende soll´s leider mal richtig Blöde werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzgott (14. Oktober 2010)

maybrik schrieb:


> War heute mal wieder mit der Freunding unterwegs (sie macht sich)
> 
> Sie hatte keine Probleme mit der Luft
> Ich schon (Warum)



Ob das am Schlauch an deiner Sattelstütze liegt???


----------



## fatz (14. Oktober 2010)

nochmal ein versuch mit den bilder vom letztem wochenende.

samstag von kufstein auf den pendling.
blick nach norden uebers inntal. irgendwo da draussen unterm nebel ist rosenheim.





blick nach osten auf den kaiser:





nach suedosten zum hauptkamm:





sonntag von alpbach ueber die holzalm auf den schatzberg:




















und so sah's heute aus:




feucht war's, saukalt war's, jede menge kuhdreck und 600hm trail. kurz: saucool war's.

sonst hab ich ein bissl gefilmt, aber da ich mit 2 litevillefahrern unterwegs war 
darf ich das hier gar ned zeigen. oder zaehlt's wenn das cube hinter der cam war?
egal muss eh erst mal schneiden. das wird noch dauern


----------



## Strampelaffe (14. Oktober 2010)

Leute, Ihr macht mich echt fertisch mit euren Bildern !

Bei uns strahlt tagsüber die Sonne, während ich auf der Arbeit sitze. 2 Minuten nach Feierabend geht sie schon wieder unter. Und am Wochenende regnet's. So geile Berge sind Hunderte von Kilometern von hier entfernt.
Hat mal jemand 'ne 45er Magnum für mich ?


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Oktober 2010)

@ fatz: aahhhhhh es werde licht  wie gesagt: irgendwann steh ich vor der tür! es zählen die hinter der camera


----------



## FWck (14. Oktober 2010)

@ PatronTR, dusi & Spuri: 1. Nein, es wird nicht zu kalt, im Winter machts ja erst richtig Spaß , und
2. muss ich leider auch den Forenbereich wechseln. Aufgrund mangelnder Verhandlugsflexibilität meines Cube-Händlers bin ich beim großen Versender mit 'C' gewechselt (Name wird nicht gennant, um einer Steinigung zu entgehen ).

Aber wie gesagt wird noch mehr im Acid-Thread kommen (Endbericht, Bilanz, einige Fotos, die 'über die Zeit' entstanden sind), um den Spam hier in Grenzen zu halten.

@ fatz: Als her mit den Videos, wir sind dann ja aus Cube-Perspektive, von daher auf alle Fälle genehmigt 

So long
Fabian


----------



## fatz (15. Oktober 2010)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Leute, Ihr macht mich echt fertisch mit euren Bildern !
> 
> Bei uns strahlt tagsüber die Sonne, während ich auf der Arbeit sitze. 2 Minuten nach Feierabend geht sie schon wieder unter. Und am Wochenende regnet's.


weisst du wie's hier gestern war? den ganzen tag hochnebel und als wir rauf sind
ab 1100m in den wolken. da wir maximal auf 1400m waren, war oben immer noch
suppe. saukalt (wie kalt will ich gar nicht wissen, vermutlich einstellig), alles feucht 
bis nass und entsprechend hantig zu fahren. mich hat's dann allerdings nicht wegen
der rutscherei gebretzt, sondern weil ich nach einer stufe direkt in ein loch gefahren
und uebern lenker geflogen bin. ist aber dank protektoren nicht viel passiert.


> So geile Berge sind Hunderte von Kilometern von hier entfernt.
> Hat mal jemand 'ne 45er Magnum für mich ?


da kann ich dir leider auch ned helfen. magnum gibt's beim kiosk ums eck.
macht aber ohne radfahren dick.

wegs des videos muesst ihr noch n bissl warten. ich kaempf grad noch mit dem schnittproggi
und erwartet nicht zu viel. das mit dem filmen hab ich noch ned so raus. es ist auch gar
nicht so leicht, direkt nach dem fahren die cam  ruhig zu halten und den o-ton kann man
auch vergessen. da hoerst haupsaechlich das eigene geschnaufe.


----------



## unocz (15. Oktober 2010)

@nen  SUPER BILDER


----------



## nen (15. Oktober 2010)

multiMonochrom schrieb:


> @nen richtig cooles Bild





unocz schrieb:


> @nen  SUPER BILDER


Danke!


Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *mei und zum wochenende solls so schlecht werden*


Psssst, erinnere mich doch nicht daran! 
Bäh mitte nächster Woche kurzzeitig sogar Schnee bis ins Tal möglich


----------



## Ostwandlager (15. Oktober 2010)

*@nen, jaaa sogar schnee...*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Oktober 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> @nen, jaaa sogar schnee...


 Das einzig Gute daran ist wohl - das wir Bärbel dann vielleicht dabei beobachten könnten 





Allerdings lauern dann auch wieder Gefahren beim Brötchen holen auf beuze 





Nee - lass es bald wieder wärmer werden - ich habe da noch was bislang ungenutztes im Keller, und das war eigentlich nicht als "Wintersportgerät" angeschafft worden.......

@strampelaffe - Löcher in die Reifen schießen ist doch auch keine Lösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das einzig Gute daran ist wohl - das wir Bärbel dann vielleicht dabei beobachten könnten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aber der Einzige, der sich so richtig auf das Sauwetter freut, ist der Spuri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann kann er endlich wieder


----------



## PatronTR (15. Oktober 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Was bin ich heute ungern in die Nebelsuppe abgefahren...


todesgeil, mir geht einer ab


----------



## PatronTR (15. Oktober 2010)

maybrik schrieb:


> War heute mal wieder mit der Freunding unterwegs (sie macht sich)
> Sie hatte keine Probleme mit der Luft
> Ich schon (Warum)
> Aber es hat sich gelohnt


du rauchst sie nicht? hübsches ding


----------



## beuze1 (15. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Allerdings lauern dann auch wieder Gefahren beim Brötchen holen auf beuze



*Warten wir mal ab, ich hab da nämlich noch ein Ass im Ärmel *




.
.

*Aber Ihr habt recht..
ist ganz schön kalt geworden*


----------



## Cortina (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

schöne Bilder habs ihr da gemacht und vorallen mit schönen Bikes 

Hab noch ein paar Bilder von gestern, wenn auch ohne Cube, ich hoffe Ihr verzeiht mir 

Alle Bilder sind rund um die drei Zinnen entstanden.

















Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hab noch ein paar Bilder von gestern, wenn auch ohne Cube, ich hoffe Ihr verzeiht mir


 
Kommt immer darauf an  Aber so schöne Berge bei so schönem Wetter, die sind immer hübsch anzuschauen 

...genau wie schlafende Katzen, an denen sieht man sich auch nicht satt


----------



## Beorn (15. Oktober 2010)

Sodele, habs mal wieder geschafft mit Knipse auf Tour zu sein! Ok, die Bilder sind evtl. ein wenig unter dem gewohnten Standard, aber es sind Bilder!

Die Sommerreifenzeit ist vorbei, jetzt gibts wieder richtige Stollen. Wo das Bild entstand wurde ich sehr froh, dass das Theologiestudium nicht mehr in Einsiedeleien im Wald abläuft, sondern in einer schön geheizten Bib.





Nix Northshore, sondern Moorshore 





Hier war mal der Zwischeneinstieg zu einem richtig schönen Trail, leider war der Harvester da und die Hälfte des Trails ist in den Untiefen seiner Reifenspuren versunken (inkl. schillerndem Öl  )





Ist euch schon mal einer der Cube Standardsattelschnellspanner abgebrochen? Meiner verlor den Hebel, jetzt ist was Schönes mit langem Hebel dran


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab da letzte woche Samstag wohl was falsch verstanden


----------



## maybrik (15. Oktober 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> du rauchst sie nicht? hübsches ding


 

Ja beide

Leider hat gestern ein ding mich verlassen (das schmerzt) nach einem unfreiwilligen 
Abstieg 



[/

doch schlimmer als der körperliche Schmerz ist der 
in der Brieftasche





aber naja der Rahmen wird ja getauscht (auf den vom Pro 2011)
und die Laufräder passen da nicht. Hätte jemand eine Idee für
stabile Laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (15. Oktober 2010)

wieso soll denn der LRS nicht passen?

Schaut doch gar nicht so schlimm aus.
Wenn ich Touren mitm Fritzz mache hab ich immer die leichten Knie und Ellenbogen Schoner drann.
Weiß nicht vor wie viel schmerz die mich schon bewahrt haben.


----------



## maybrik (15. Oktober 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> wieso soll denn der LRS nicht passen?
> 
> Schaut doch gar nicht so schlimm aus.
> Wenn ich Touren mitm Fritzz mache hab ich immer die leichten Knie und Ellenbogen Schoner drann.
> Weiß nicht vor wie viel schmerz die mich schon bewahrt haben.


 

Hab ich normal auch aber sollte nur eine kleine nette Runde sein
aber ich musste ja übertreiben

Achja der LRS ist so verbeult das ihn nicht mal mehr der Händler richten kan


----------



## unocz (15. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Aber der Einzige, der sich so richtig auf das Sauwetter freut, ist der Spuri.....


Aber das im Schlamm suhlen gibt dann doch immer wieder "Schimpfe" von Mutti  Ich zeige Dir ausnahmsweise trotzdem mal meine "Lieblingssuhle"  




Nun aber, da die Genesung langsam zu nahen scheint - würde ich in Bälde auch gern mal wieder etwas biken....da bin ich lieber für trockene Trails  und Fotos mit Cube.... so wie hier aus dem Altbestand :-(






beuze1 schrieb:


> Warten wir mal ab, ich hab da nämlich noch ein Ass im Ärmel


  Da sind wir aber gespannt! 

@maybrik - schaut sehr seltsam aus - wer/wie macht man so was?
Sonst ja sehr wenig los hier - das Wetter! Aber seid Ihr denn echt schon zum Teil "eingeschneit"? Hier saut es "nur" bei 5°


----------



## echtorg (16. Oktober 2010)

leider nur im wz da unterwegs keine cam mitist

ams100 pro mittlerweile nurmehr 11,8 kilo schwer


----------



## kubitix (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Spurhalter,

so eine Suhle gibt es hier auch, nennt sich "Sausteige" und schimpfe von "Mutti" gibts nicht, einziger Kommentar:

"Du weißt ja wo der Schlauch hängt."

Nachdem das Wetter bis Donnerstag super war



War es gestern schon "schaurig, schrecklich"


heute ist es einfach nur


Wie krieg ich das eigentlich hin, dass die Bilder nicht als "Thumbnails" angezeigt werden. Hab jetzt auf 600*x verkleinert, auf 65 KB komprimiert  und mit Büroklammer eingefügt. Die Suche hab ich auch schon bemüht, kam aber nix gescheites bei raus, oder ich bin zu Blöd.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

@Cortina: Postkartenbilder  Schöne Gegend wo Du rumfährst.
@All: tolle Bilder @Beuze: Boris = 

Naja, hier ist heute ....



... angesagt . 

Also, in die Decke einmümmeln und heiße Getränke schlürfen .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## PatronTR (16. Oktober 2010)

unocz schrieb:


>


fast perfekt...


----------



## PatronTR (16. Oktober 2010)

echtorg schrieb:


> leider nur im wz da unterwegs keine cam mitist
> 
> ams100 pro mittlerweile nurmehr 11,8 kilo schwer


weisse leitungen,griffe,felgen,sattelstütze....


----------



## unocz (16. Oktober 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> fast perfekt...




falls du die sattelklemme meinst, die wird gewechselt


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Oktober 2010)

@maybrik : mavic crossline wäre empfehlenswert - nicht zuuu teuer , relativ leicht (für enduro) und sieht gut aus - wenn man mal die ekligen aufkleber abgefriemelt hat .. lg , kati


----------



## kubitix (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

barbarissima hätte ja gerne ein Bild von mir, also gut, aber eins mit Bike gibt´s zur Zeit noch nicht, das Wetter ist einfach zu schlecht. Ausserdem schämt sich mein Würfel dann!

Mach ich mal ein bizl Werbung für unseren Sport, ist mal ein anderes Motiv. Bleibt aber die absolute Ausnahme der Fred heißt ja zeigt her eure Cubes, und das sind glaube ich keine.

Spuri hat mir erklärt wie ich das mit dem upload rischtisch mache, es hat geklappt, super vielen Dank Spuri.

Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (16. Oktober 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> Wie krieg ich das eigentlich hin, dass die Bilder nicht als "Thumbnails" angezeigt werden. Hab jetzt auf 600*x verkleinert, auf 65 KB komprimiert und mit Büroklammer eingefügt. Die Suche hab ich auch schon bemüht, kam aber nix gescheites bei raus, oder ich bin zu Blöd.


Du musst die Bilder in dein Album hochladen, unter dem aufgerufenen Bild blendest du dann den BBC-Code ein, kopierst den Code für das große Bild und fügst ihn in deinen Text ein 



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Also, in die Decke einmümmeln und heiße Getränke schlürfen .


 
Oder am Kamin abhängen und Rotwein schlürfen


----------



## barbarissima (16. Oktober 2010)

Eine Holz sparende Kaminvariante gibt es hier


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Oktober 2010)

sehr gemütlich


----------



## PatronTR (16. Oktober 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


>



sind das nicht spurin und spuri?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstling (16. Oktober 2010)

@ Echtorg: Ist aber ein schickes Bike! Wo gibts denn diese farbigen Ketten?


----------



## acid89 (16. Oktober 2010)

unocz schrieb:


>


Sieht nun noch besser aus mit dem weißen Vorbau/Lenker und den roten Griffen 



echtorg schrieb:


>


Sehr stimmig, bis auf das rot an der Federgabel  






Hier ein paar Bilder meiner heutigen Tour. Das Wetter war zwar alles andere als einladend, aber wenigstens kein Regen.























Gruß acid89


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Oktober 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> Mach ich mal ein bizl Werbung für unseren Sport, ist mal ein anderes Motiv.....


 Wunderschön  
Eine sehr willkommene Ausmahme  Da bist Du ja in Zukunft mehr als genug an der frischen Luft im Sport & mit ohne Cube....und ganz nebenbei - bitte, gern geschehen, schließlich war es ja nicht ganz uneigennützig  Nun sind wir dank Deiner Veröffentlichung auch noch prominent geworden.


PatronTR schrieb:


> sind das nicht spurin und spuri?


Siehste was sag ich


----------



## Water93 (16. Oktober 2010)

Zugegeben, die Farbe ist abartig, aber dafür gibts ja Schlamm


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Oktober 2010)

Water93 schrieb:


> Zugegeben, die Farbe ist abartig.....


 Wenn das keinen Ärger gibt! Ich hör es schon aus dem Lautsprecher:
"Letzter Aufruf: Die Bilderpolizei bitte fertig machen zum Duell" 
Aber - ehe Du abdrückst ..... vielleicht sind ja doch nur die Felgen gemeint


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wenn das keinen Ärger gibt! Ich hör es schon aus dem Lautsprecher:
> "Letzter Aufruf: Die Bilderpolizei bitte fertig machen zum Duell"
> Aber - ehe Du abdrückst ..... vielleicht sind ja doch nur die Felgen gemeint



Hallo Spurhalter,

hab ich auch gerade gedacht . 
@Beuze: Lass Gnade walten, den sie wissen nicht was sie sagen .


----------



## beuze1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Beuze: Lass Gnade walten, den sie wissen nicht was sie sagen .



*Meine polizeilichen Ermittlungen führen eindeutig in die Schweiz..
eventuell illegaler Fahrzeughandel unter Umgehung der Zollbestimmungen..
Und ja, die Felgen-Farbe ist abartig.
*

ist doch ne schöne Farbe


----------



## mi2 (17. Oktober 2010)

echtorg schrieb:


> leider nur im wz da unterwegs keine cam mitist
> 
> ams100 pro mittlerweile nurmehr 11,8 kilo schwer



wo bekommt man eine farbige kette? die ich gefunden hab sind alle nur für singelspeed


----------



## m.rr (17. Oktober 2010)

Heute ...ähh... also: Gestern angekommen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (17. Oktober 2010)

*@kubitix*
Es gibt sicher nicht viele hier im Forum, die Gespannrennen fahren 

*@water93*
Äähhm... so schlimm sieht´s doch eigentlich gar nicht aus 

*@m.rr*
WOW, sehr schick  
Jetzt aber mal bitte schnell montieren und dann ein Bild vom fertig aufgehübschten Stereo


----------



## m.rr (17. Oktober 2010)

...schon fertig


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Oktober 2010)

@water : die farbe find´ich oberstgeil - aber warum man dazu rote felgen nimmt , ist mir auch gänzlich schleierhaft ......


----------



## PatronTR (17. Oktober 2010)

wieso ist doch eine schöne komposition   hör doch nur*g


----------



## kubitix (17. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@kubitix*
> Es gibt sicher nicht viele hier im Forum, die Gespannrennen fahren



Mag schon stimmen, aber es gibt hier sicher noch mehr "bekloppte". Die fahren nämlich mit einem Affenzahn auf zwei schmalen Reifen zwischen massig Bäumen steile Berge hinunter. Und wieder andere kurbeln sich wie die "Irren" 20% und mehr Steigungen hinauf.

Ich weiß wovon ich rede, ich hab dieses Jahr beim Bikemarathon Streckensicherung gefahren, allerdings mit einer Enduro mit Motor. Da sitzt dann schon das ein oder andere mal auf deiner Sitzbank und denkst:

"Reschpeckt alder".


----------



## PatronTR (17. Oktober 2010)

ich bekenne mich zum irren, ich steh dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-trial (17. Oktober 2010)

mein hanzz


----------



## Jason86 (17. Oktober 2010)

Hier noch Fotos vom letzten WE.... Als noch schönes Wetter war.....


----------



## acid89 (17. Oktober 2010)

Wer hätte gedacht, dass heute nochmal so schönes Wetter wird... ~10°C und blauer Himmel 


































Gruß acid89


----------



## barbarissima (17. Oktober 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> Mag schon stimmen, aber es gibt hier sicher noch mehr "bekloppte". Die fahren nämlich mit einem Affenzahn auf zwei schmalen Reifen zwischen massig Bäumen steile Berge hinunter. Und wieder andere kurbeln sich wie die "Irren" 20% und mehr Steigungen hinauf.
> 
> Ich weiß wovon ich rede, ich hab dieses Jahr beim Bikemarathon Streckensicherung gefahren, allerdings mit einer Enduro mit Motor. Da sitzt dann schon das ein oder andere mal auf deiner Sitzbank und denkst:
> 
> "Reschpeckt alder".


Der Vorteil von so nem Mountainbike ist halt, dass es macht was ich will (meißtens  ) 

 was mann von den Pferdchen ja nicht immer behaupten kann 

 





m.rr schrieb:


> ...schon fertig


 
Spitzenmäßig


----------



## horstling (17. Oktober 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> wo bekommt man eine farbige kette? die ich gefunden hab sind alle nur für singelspeed



Ich hab auch schon gefragt! Scheint ein Geheimtipp zu sein!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Oktober 2010)

horstling schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon gefragt! Scheint ein Geheimtipp zu sein!


Gut - dann bin ich mal eben ein "Geheimnisverräter" 
Schaut doch mal z.B. hier:
http://www.connexchain.com/Fahrradketten/9-fach-Fahrradkette/0_327.html
Danke beuze, dass sich ein Blutbad vermeiden liess - und ja, an ein mattschwarzes Bike passen rot eloxierte Felge ganz gut


----------



## acid89 (17. Oktober 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> wo bekommt man eine farbige kette? die ich gefunden hab sind alle nur für singelspeed





horstling schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon gefragt! Scheint ein Geheimtipp zu sein!



http://cgi.ebay.de/Wippermann-Connex-Kette-920-9-fach-NEU-*Teflon%2fblau*_W0QQitemZ360234665053QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=154715661367&rvr_id=154715661367&cguid=80f8fb261270a0e2033120e1ff9c7b23 

Wird aber sicherlich nicht lange so schön blau bleiben...


----------



## beuze1 (17. Oktober 2010)

*Wie Wetter..
hat doch schön gleichmäßig durchgeregnet..




Nasse abfahrt..




Baden, heute nicht..




Wie Du wieder aussiehst..


*


----------



## echtorg (17. Oktober 2010)

@patron

getauscht wird was gewichtsmässig etwas bringt

und ja sattel und stütze kommen noch das wichtigste war der LRS der brachte 700 gramm


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] :::schönes bild vom hanzz !!!
und : ja - zu nem schwrazen b ike passen rote felgen wunderbar !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fjolnir (17. Oktober 2010)

hier sind meine veltec laufräder, mal in einer anderen farbkombi 
bilder vom bike mit montierten laufrädern folgen morgen ...


----------



## linkespurfahrer (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Würfelfreunde,

nach langer Abwesenheit melde ich mich wieder zurück. Ich habe seit August Praktikum und kam einfach nicht mehr dazu, dem Forum zu folgen. Viel lieber habe ich die freie Zeit zum Biken genutzt. 

Ich hatte Euch ja nach dem EBM versprochen, dass ich das Finisher - Photo nachreiche. Allerdings ist es nur abphotogrphiert...




Dieses hier habe ich am 12. September aufgenommen. Vielleicht errät ja einer, wo es aufgenommen wurde.




Auf dem Bahnhof Calau am 19.September




Und die folgenden sind am Tag der Deutschen Einheit entstanden - auf einem Berliner Berg:













Welches von den letzten vier Bildern gefällt Euch am Besten?

Dieses Wochenende habe ich natürlich auch zum Biken genutzt, gestern bei Regen und heute bei Sonne. 

BTW: Gesamtkilometer seit 18.März: 7350, Fahrzeit: 260h

Achso: was ich an Bildern auf den letzten Seiten gesehen habe spornt einfach nur an.

Viele Grüße aus Cottbus von Stefan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Oktober 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Dieses hier habe ich am 12. September aufgenommen. Vielleicht errät ja einer, wo es aufgenommen wurde.


 Ehemalige Stadtrennstrecke in Berlin (West) = AVUS



linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Welches von den letzten vier Bildern gefällt Euch am Besten?


 
Das hier:


linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/765282
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei den anderen ist der Himmel ausgebrannt = überbelichtet


----------



## barbarissima (17. Oktober 2010)

Mir gefällt von den letzten vier Bildern das Erste am besten, weil man da von dir auch was sieht. Wenn du beim Zweiten die dunklen Bereiche etwas aufhellen würdest, so dass die linke Seite etwas heller würde und man mehr von dir sieht, dann würde ich mich vielleicht auch für das entscheiden, weil der Himmel auf dem Bild am schönsten ist


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Oktober 2010)

..das letzte .-  p.s. schöne bilder !!!


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. Oktober 2010)

Kurze Sonntagstour:




Bin die nächsten Monate im Raum Coburg unterwegs, wer also Lust auf Enduro-/AM-Runden hat und nicht gerne alleine fährt, kann sich gerne melden. 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Cortina (18. Oktober 2010)

@Beuze  Das ist ja super schön das Bild 

Außerdem wissen wir jetzt endlich wo die Farbe herkommt 

Hatte bei den Farben der PC die Finger mit im Spiel oder hast Du das wirklich so fotografiert?

Hier in Italien hat es gestern den ganzen Tag geschüttet 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## motorsportfreak (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi linkespurfahrer,

was issn das für ne Lampe?

Gruss ich


----------



## Mircwidu (18. Oktober 2010)

müsste ne Sigma Black Power LED sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (18. Oktober 2010)

auf allgemeinen wunsch das video von letzem donnerstag. mein cube gibt's
wie schon gesagt nur am rande und so richtig gute bedingungen zum filmen
waren auch nicht. dazu kommt, dass ich das noch nicht so ganz raus hab.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/15943669"]http://vimeo.com/15943669[/ame]


----------



## dusi__ (18. Oktober 2010)

übung macht den meister  is doch schon ganz ordentlich 

ich mag auch n 901 haben muss nur noch ne mil. im lotto gewinnen


----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2010)

Schönes Video, schöne Trails, schöne Unterhaltung 

 Hab´s jetzt schon zwei Mal angeschaut 



Ich wäre schon mit einem 301er zufrieden


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schönes Video, schöne Trails, schöne Unterhaltung Hab´s jetzt schon zwei Mal angeschaut
> Ich wäre schon mit einem 301er zufrieden


 
Dem wollte ich natürlich nicht nachstehen & habe es nun auch 2 x angeschaut. Ich finde gerade Nebel und herbstliche Atmosphäre haben etwas ganz Eigenes.   
Da will man eigentlich nur noch sofort raus an die frische Herbstluft und in die Pedale treten - und was kann man einem Video noch schöneres nachsagen  Eben!
Gut gemacht - hoffe aber Fotos können sich auch weiter hier sehen lassen...das mit den Videos ist mir zu aufwendig 

Ich bin soweit zufrieden  ... müsste nur endlich mal wieder zum fahren kommen


----------



## fatz (18. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Dem wollte ich natürlich nicht nachstehen & habe es nun auch 2 x angeschaut.


ok. dann isses wohl nicht ganz so schlimm 


> Ich finde gerade Nebel und herbstliche Atmosphäre haben etwas ganz Eigenes.
> Da will man eigentlich nur noch sofort raus an die frische Herbstluft und in die Pedale treten - und was kann man einem Video noch schöneres nachsagen  Eben!


danke!
ja. frisch war's wirklich. fuer meinen geschmack etwas sehr frisch. nebel und
einstellige temperaturen sind irgendwie nimmer meins. durch den nebel war's
auch teilweise sehr nass und entsprechend rutschig und so flach wie's aussieht
ist der trail nicht.

ps. das 301 in 160mm wuerd mir auch reichen. das 901 ist dann doch n bissl heftig.
aber der simon hat die auswahl....


----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ... und so flach wie's aussieht
> ist der trail nicht.


Ja das nervt immer total  Da stürzt man sich einen sausteilen Trail runter und auf dem Foto sieht´s aus wie bestenfalls 5% Gefälle  Sehr deprimierend 

*klugscheißmodusan* Wenn du dich etwas erhöht, auf einen Felsen oder eine Wurzel oder so stellst, dann kommt der Trail wieder steiler rüber *klugscheißmodusaus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echtorg (18. Oktober 2010)

es gibt auch leute die nicht ständig hier rumhängen gggggg

die kette ist von wippermann


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Oktober 2010)

schön geworden , das video !!!


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> .....
> ps. das 301 in 160mm wuerd mir auch reichen. das 901 ist dann doch n bissl heftig.
> aber der simon hat die auswahl....


 
zur Not gibt es ja bald ein 601


----------



## fatz (18. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> zur Not gibt es ja bald ein 601


ohje! dazu solltest du mal im lv-forum lesen. 
mir wuerd's langen, wenn sie mal die 170mm-dhx-variante nicht nur als upgradekit verkaufen wuerden.
egal. ganz anderes thema....


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Oktober 2010)

auf letzteres musst du nur etwas warten.  ..601?..mhh

@Video: naja, das problem bei den technischeren sachen is, dass es so nich raus kommt...is auch zulangsam. (nich falsch verstehen)..probier mal noch miti einstellungen rum, dauert halt.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2010)

Hoi Fatz

gutes Video und ich finde eine schöne Stimmung mit dem Nebel


----------



## Cortina (18. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> auf allgemeinen wunsch das video von letzem donnerstag. mein cube gibt's
> wie schon gesagt nur am rande und so richtig gute bedingungen zum filmen
> waren auch nicht. dazu kommt, dass ich das noch nicht so ganz raus hab.



Passt doch, ist doch ein schönes Video  aber dafür brauchst Du definitiv kein LV das geht alles locker mit dem Stereo 



Hab heute auch trainiert, Fuß Marathon in Venedig mit meinem Kleinen.

*Ein Mitbringsel für Spuri, ein Hottehü für Dich *




Mit meinen anderen Venedig Bildern verschone ich Euch jetzt 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2010)

Achja WP startet am 1.11


----------



## wildkater (18. Oktober 2010)

Super, fatz!
Wird da schon mit Ski-/Snowboardhelm gefahren?


----------



## fatz (18. Oktober 2010)

ja. so richtig warm war's wie gesagt nimmer und raufzu fahren wir eh immer ohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Oktober 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ein Mitbringsel für Spuri, ein Hottehü für Dich


Na da sage ich doch ganz artig "Danke!"  Muss nur noch einen schönen Platz dafür finden....ah hier neben dem Bildchen...so. Fein. 
Aber Moment mal....ist das auch ein Hottehü  oder doch das hier:
http://www.teenwitch.de/hexensammelplatz/mythologie_/hippocampus/hippocampus.html
Sollte man evtl. nicht sooo ernst nehmen  vielleicht klärst uns ja trotzdem mal auf, was es mit den "Fischflossen" auf sich hat? 
Denn "´nem geschenkten Gaul - schaut man nicht auf´s ..... "
aber von Hinterteil war ja nicht die Rede. 


Cortina schrieb:


> Mit meinen anderen Venedig Bildern verschone ich Euch jetzt


Schade.

Nachdem ich von dem Video von fatz - sowie der Sonne & zahlreichen Bikern die hier am Balkon vorbeiradelten nicht mehr anders konnte....bin ich gestern auf eine erste Runde mit dem AMS. Langsam...und nicht anstrengend....also ganz nach ärztlicher Empfehlung  Bin ich froh im Flachland zu wohnen  Habe aber versucht möglichst verschiedenen Untergrund zu erwischen. Erfahrungsbericht:
Auf Straße/Radweg dachte ich zunächst - mhm, und das soll alles sein. So hat es die Sattelstütze aber auch getan....auf den Feldwegen hielt sich meine "Begeisterung" ebenfalls noch in Grenzen....die Cane Creek war also gar nicht so schlecht, die kleineren Kuhlen hat sie auch geschluckt.....doch dann kamen die Feldstein-Pflaster & waldigen Wurzelpassagen.....hier punktete das Fully dann enorm gegenüber dem Fahrgefühl des Hardtail mit Federstütze. Es war sehr ungewohnt, so gespürt, total den "Bodenkontakt" zu verlieren. Obwohl dieser ja ständig da ist - man bekommt keine Rückmeldung mehr, es ist als "schwebt" man über den Weg. Zunächst gewöhnungsbedürftig, kann auch verstehen, dass es nicht jedermanns/jederfraus Sache ist. 
Trotzdem glaube ich - dass sich die Investition für mich total gelohnt hat, denn nach kurzer Eingewöhnung konnte ich davon gar nicht genug bekommen. Und ich denke auch - wenn man dann mal nach ´nem halben Jahr oder so das Harte für´s gröbere Gelände nimmt....... ist das "Rückenfeindlich"  Dennoch kann ich nun einfach mal sagen, dass für ca. 80% meiner Strecken "Der Schwarze" ebenfalls absolut top ist. 
So habe ich im Ganzen nach meiner Meinung nun 2 gute Bikes im Stall.
Was mich etwas nachdenklich stimmte - ich hatte wie gesagt eine "ruhige" Runde gedreht - das die Dämpfer nach den Markierungsringen schon zu knapp 60 % eingefedert sind - hätte ich doch mehr Federweg nehmen sollen? Luftdruck ist glaube ich ausreichend (135 psi / 98kg)
Na - so viel mehr an noch Federelemtefordernder Strecke gibt es hier ja nicht mehr  und hinten raus wird es ja auch wegen der Kompression immer schwieriger einzufedern....denke sollte mir noch keine Sorgen machen  Und ja - das ist ein Bilder-Fred! Ich hab´s nicht vergessen 
Mein Neuer: "Der Wilde"......



....vor "Märkischem Flachland" 



Das waren die Teiche...wo "wohnen" nun eigentlich solange die "Weihnachtskarpfen"?



Unser Schicksal .... wieder nur "Weite" ...... und flaches Land 



...aber wenigstens noch schön grün....und ein Teich...der auch Wasser hat 



Leider hatte ich Dödel "vergessen" die Kamera wieder Forumtauglich einzustellen & so mit 10 Mill Pixel fotografiert. Beim "runterrechnen" zum Einstellen hat die Quali wieder arg gelitten  .... Sorry!


----------



## runningriot (19. Oktober 2010)

@Spuri, das mit der Camera kenn ich ähnlich, beim Blick in die Tasche ist immer nur das Handy zur Hand.





....ja da war das Wetter noch schön. Mittlerweile sind noch weiße Flats dazugekommen, jetzt muss nur noch der Vorbau getauscht werden und ich bin glücklich.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Oktober 2010)

ja , guck ! der spuri - wieder genesen und mit dem neuen eselchen unterwegs :schön !!!!!! das schwarz- neongrün begeisert mich jedesmal wieder - wo ich doch so auf grün abfahr´!!!! seufz .
als ich mein erstes fully gekauft hab , kam ich mir die ersten tage auch "schwebend" vor - da gewöhnt man sich aber ganz schnell dran - und mag dann gar nicht mehr auf ein ht wechseln --- zumindest war das bei mir so und ich vernachlässige meine beiden ht´s auch ziemlich    naja - sie wohnen ja trocken und bequem ... lg , kati (heute gleich nach der arbeit die hausrunde gedreht - wind , regen , kalt - ekelhaftes wetter , momentan ..brrrrr)


----------



## fatz (19. Oktober 2010)

@spuri:
lad deine pic doch bei abload.de rauf. dann hast nicht die daemliche groessenbeschraenkung
der forumssoftware.
ansonsten sollt das runterrechnen allein keine nennenswerte qualitaetsverschlechterung,
abgesehen von der aufloesung bringen. was es schlechter macht ist die hohe komprimierung.


----------



## nen (19. Oktober 2010)

Frisch wars...


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Oktober 2010)

....bald wirds bei uns auch wieder so ....(


----------



## barbarissima (19. Oktober 2010)

*@spuri*
Dein Wilder macht sich schon seeehr gut auf der grünen Wiese 

*@nen*
Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass uns die Schneebilder noch ein Weilchen erspart bleiben 

Schaue ich heute Morgen aus dem Fenster und wer lacht mich an, die Sonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da habe ich mich vor dem großen Regen doch gleich noch mal schnell aufs Rad gesetzt und eine Runde gedreht 


Und wo vor Kurzem noch dicke Suppe war, hatte ich heute eine wunderbare Aussicht


----------



## ThomasAC (19. Oktober 2010)

runningriot schrieb:


> @Spuri, das mit der Camera kenn ich ähnlich, beim Blick in die Tasche ist immer nur das Handy zur Hand.
> 
> ....ja da war das Wetter noch schön. Mittlerweile sind noch weiße Flats dazugekommen, jetzt muss nur noch der Vorbau getauscht werden und ich bin glücklich.



Wo ist denn das?


----------



## runningriot (19. Oktober 2010)

Auf dem Weg zum Königsstuhl in HD, ich könnte da ewig stehenbleiben und das Panorama genießen. Auf dem Bild kommt es nicht so rüber, wirkt aber als hätte da jemand nen Dreieck für die Aussicht rausgeschnitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (19. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Aber Moment mal....ist das auch ein Hottehü  oder doch das hier:
> http://www.teenwitch.de/hexensammelplatz/mythologie_/hippocampus/hippocampus.html



Ja hast Recht sind Seepferdchen, hab aber trotzdem dabei an Dich gedacht vom Kopf her isses ein Pferd alles was danach kommt lassen wir mal 
Bin was Pferde bestrifft durch meine Schwester etwas vorbelastet 

Zwei gibs noch alles andere wird zu OT, mein Kleiner meinte wir können ja in jedes Bild ein Playmobil Biker reinstellen dann passts zum Forum 









Hab unendlich viele Bilder von Venedig, ich liebe die Stadt aber das ist ein anderes Thema, vieleicht gelingt es wirklich mal ein Night Shooting mit dem Bike in Venedig zu organisieren 

So schluss jetzt ab dem WE gibts wieder Cube Bilder 

Außerdem hatte ich ja auf meiner letzten Tour Dein kleines Grünes dabei und ich muß ehrlich sagen es gefällt mir das grün  und nicht nur das 





Grüße
Guido


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Oktober 2010)

...noch ein pferdchen für spuri un d dann : bis morgen !!  grüsse, die kati  ü.s. night shoot in venedig stell´ich mir toll vor !!!


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Oktober 2010)

@nen: Ach Du grüne Neune . Der Schnee soll mal bloss bei euch da "unten" bleiben. @Trek: Beschwör es nicht rauf 
@Cortina: Postkartenbilder von Venedig 
@Spuri: Cooles Bike , endlich kannst Du wieder Gas geben . Die 100 werden reichen, da bin ich mir sicher.

Ach, schön das man sich immer Abends ein paar frische MTB Bilder anschauen kann. Es ist mittlerweile schon so früh dunkel, da wird das nix mehr mit in der Woche MTB fahren.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## fatz (20. Oktober 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @nen: Ach Du grüne Neune . Der Schnee soll mal bloss bei euch da "unten" bleiben.



der schnee ist oben, nicht unten.


----------



## cubereiders (20. Oktober 2010)

So did sind unsere Würfel...


----------



## cubereiders (20. Oktober 2010)

Wie macht man das mit den Bildern???
I need help


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCTryal (20. Oktober 2010)

Bilder hochladen


----------



## kubitix (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Spuri,

na dann bist du doch auf dem besten Wege der Genesung, aber schön vorsichtig. Immer dran denken: "Lieber gut drauf, als schlecht drunter"

So und nun:

OP geglückt, Transplantation erfolgreich, es ist vollbracht

vorher








nacher




nicht eineiige Zwillinge


----------



## dusi__ (20. Oktober 2010)

leitungen kürzen, diese formschönen schutzbleche abmontieren, lenker von unrat befreien und schon kann man mit fahren


----------



## Kr0n05 (20. Oktober 2010)

Da gefiel es mir doch vorher viel besser muss ich sagen


----------



## kubitix (20. Oktober 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> leitungen kürzen, diese formschönen schutzbleche abmontieren, lenker von unrat befreien und schon kann man mit fahren


leitungen kürzen is nich, im nächsten Arbeitsschritt wird die komplette Bremse gewechselt, Schutzbleche sind in 15s demontiert. Lenker hat kein unrat, isse wischtisch bring mich heim und pumpe nixe schnell laufe lasse. Allerdings würde auch hier die demontage nicht länger als bei den Schutzblechen dauern.

@Kr0n05

Ich fands vorher auch nicht schlecht, nur der Rahmen ist zwei Nummern zu groß.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Oktober 2010)

@all ...dank für Eure Lobe & bildlichen Geschenke in Form von See-und richtigen Pferden und tollen sonstigen Fotos  
Das schmeichelte der kränkelnden Seele & tat soooo gut.....da musste es doch werden.  

@kati - es ist kein Eselchen  aber was will man erwarten, von so einer "Bike-Raben-Mutter"  Ich traue mich gar nicht den Schwarzen zu vernachlässigen, dann beisst der wieder den Wilden im Stall und zischhhhhh..... Ich hoffe Deine stehen weit genug auseinander..



Cortina schrieb:


> Außerdem hatte ich ja auf meiner letzten Tour Dein kleines Grünes dabei und ich muß ehrlich sagen es gefällt mir das grün  und nicht nur das


Mir auch...... Schade, dass das Foto irgendwie so Bikelastig ist 



kubitix schrieb:


> OP geglückt, Transplantation erfolgreich, es ist vollbracht


 
Soweit die rettende Not-OP wegen der Rahmengröße, es folge eine kleine Schönheits-OP z.T. empfohlen von Dr. Dusi (insbesondere die Leitungen sind wirklich sehr dominant - aber da ist ja Abhilfe in Sicht) - und ich persönlich würde die Barends nicht so steil nach oben nehmen, obwohl ich sehe, die hast Du dem Vorbauwinkel angepasst - egal Versuch wäre es wert & das Ergebnis kann sich dann durchaus sehen lassen  Und Dir musses gefallen, ob mit oder ohne Schmutzfänger  
Gute Fahrt


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Oktober 2010)

@spuri : ...meine hängen fast alle an der decke - die lenker berühren sich - hat noch keine ausschreitungen gegeben , bisher ... hoffen wir das beste !!  greez , k.


----------



## -ice- (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich steuer jetzt mal wieder Bilder bei.
Heute Nachmittag hat es zum Glück nich bzw. nicht die ganze Zeit geregnet und da sind dann diese Bilder entstanden.


Da waren wohl die Waldarbeiter unterwegs...






... und haben ihre Stapel hinterlassen







Das Bild ist eigentlich nur aus purer Langeweile entstanden, aber es hat was^^







lg


----------



## Groudon (20. Oktober 2010)

so... die nächsten 6 Monate sehen bei mir wohl so aus:


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Oktober 2010)

langweiler das ist kein rennrad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (20. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt schon. ^^ Aber ich habe auch keine Lust 2h Grundlage im Winter auf der Straße zu machen. ^^ Zumal mir die Klamotten dazu fehlen, und ich gerade nicht in der Stimmung bin nochmal viele Scheinchen in die Hand zu nemen, um das zu ändern. 

Zudem hat man in der SekII ziemlich wenig Zeit... wenn man da oft erst gegen 3 oder 4 nach Hause kommt, dann ist es am Mitte November schon dunkel... und dann noch 2h Biken? ^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Oktober 2010)

letzteres problem hab ich auch. ich löse es mit lampen...was dummerweiße auch ein teurer spaß is. meine sind immer zu 80% geliehen Und gegen den klamottenmangel fahr ich winters im wald. da hast du den vorteil, dass es aufgrund des geringeren windes wärmer is und dass du net so der witterung ausgesetzt bist (solangs keinen meter schnee hat). und du kannst beim lockeren rum gurken n bissl fahrtechnik üben (nasses laub, usw.) und du kannst "lockerere" klamotten anziehn, was, zumidnest bei mir, die vielfältigkeit der klamotten hochsetzt


----------



## sinux (20. Oktober 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> so... die nächsten 6 Monate sehen bei mir wohl so aus:



Das ist ja mal cool - mit Gitarre am Lenker.


----------



## Groudon (20. Oktober 2010)

xD man muss doch der Freundin was bieten xD immerhin passt sogar die Rolle farblich zum Bike ^^ und entschuldigt das unaufgeräumte Zimmer


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Oktober 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> ...Aber ich habe auch keine Lust 2h Grundlage im Winter auf der Straße zu machen......


Das ist genau das leidige Thema unseres Hobbys...die verdammten 4 Jahreszeiten (jedenfalls 1-2 von denen ).
Sicher, bei mir im "Schlafzimmer" (woanders ist kein Platz), steht auch ein Kettler Racer. Sicher kann man auch ins Fitness-Studio....sicher, sicher. Nur bei mir ist es so, dass ich nach spätestens 40 Minuten (eigentlich schon viel eher ) keinen Bock mehr auf diesen monotonen Gleichtritt habe. Dieses ganze indoor-Zeugs kann die frische Luft, die tolle Umgebung und die damit verbundene Abwechslung eben einfach nicht wirklich ersetzen. Manchmal wünschte ich mir - ich wäre einfach nur ein Läufertyp  - da geht das ganze wettertechnisch Länger. (Ist aber nix für mich!)
Das ist leider auch der Grund - warum die Motivation bei mir im Winter eher abnimmt - und das Gewicht wieder zu.  Will mal versuchen - in diesem Jahr etwas mehr (länger) draußen durch zu halten. Zumindest an den Regen-/Sturm-/Schneematschfreien Tagen.
Da kommt der Fred hier als Motivation ganz gut ;-) 
Die wettertechnisch ganz krassen könnten ja eventuell doch indoor enden 
Jedenfalls - wenn Du in der Tat regelmäßig 2h indoor trainierst  - dann hast Du meine volle Bewunderung 
Egal, ob Du dabei Gitarre spielst oder nicht 



Groudon schrieb:


> xD man muss doch der Freundin was bieten...


 Ein Tandem  Und ja, die Rolle sieht aus wie standartmäßig zum Bike mitgeliefert 

@ice - Daumen hoch! So ist Draußen ;-)


----------



## r19andre (20. Oktober 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> s



hey das kenn ich, aber trotzdem wird parallel im Wald geradelt mit ordentlich Licht.
Ach ja, Stoss dir bitte nicht den Kopf an der Schrägen 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Groudon (20. Oktober 2010)

Nuja. ^^ Ich werde sehen, wie sehr ich das durchhalte. Ist ja auch nicht jeden Tag.  Wir haben ja meistens einen Ruhetag pro Woche drinnen, dann mindestens 1x schwimmen gehen und 1-2x ins Fitnessstudio. Da bleiben ja am Ende nur noch 3-4 Tage auf der Rolle übrig.  

Morgen schmeiß ich mich mal für eine Stunde drauf, um zu sehen wie ich klarkomme. ^^ Werd einfach die Anlage voll aufdrehen. ^^ Scheiß auf Nachbarn.


----------



## simplysax (20. Oktober 2010)

Gerade erst zusammen geschraubt. Leider nur mal kurz um den Block damit gefahren, aber geil war's. Hoffe morgen hört der Dauerregen auf, und das Teil wird eingeweiht.

Bin nur noch nicht 100% sicher, ob mir als Mädel, der Lenker nicht zu breit ist. Ist zwar die Mädelsausführung, aber einen 70er Lenker finde ich doch schon recht breit.


----------



## Pfalzgott (20. Oktober 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> so... die nächsten 6 Monate sehen bei mir wohl so aus:



Ich bin auch am überlegen mir ne Rolle zu zulegen, was hast Du da für ein Modell und was musstest Du zahlen?

Gruß 

Pfalzgott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (20. Oktober 2010)

Das ist eine TacX Satori. Habe dafÃ¼r, glaube ich, 170â¬ bezahlt. Finde ich ok fÃ¼r so einen Trainer. Den hat man ja in der Regel auch fÃ¼r 2-3 Jahre, oder lÃ¤nger. Er hat aber natÃ¼rlich "nur" eine Verstellung des Widerstandes vom Lenker aus. Wenn man einen will mit Messsystemen usw kann man schon 300â¬ und mehr hinlegen. 

Aber fÃ¼r mich reicht die voll und ganz.


----------



## Pfalzgott (20. Oktober 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Das ist eine TacX Satori. Habe dafür, glaube ich, 170 bezahlt. Finde ich ok für so einen Trainer. Den hat man ja in der Regel auch für 2-3 Jahre, oder länger. Er hat aber natürlich "nur" eine Verstellung des Widerstandes vom Lenker aus. Wenn man einen will mit Messsystemen usw kann man schon 300 und mehr hinlegen.
> 
> Aber für mich reicht die voll und ganz.



Ohh, das ist mir zu teuer. 
Ich hab aber auch das Problem das der Trainer auch mein Gewicht von über 100kg aushalten muss.
Bei REAL gab es die Woche einen für 50. Nur in meinem Fall war er am 2 Tag schon ausverkauft

Na mal sehen vielleicht kann ich doch noch einen günstig bekommen.


----------



## volki3 (20. Oktober 2010)

So wird es Bald bei mir auch wieder aussehen 
Hab die Selbe Rolle 



Hohl dir aber noch einen Rollenreifen, die normalen fährst du sehr Schnell Runter....


----------



## Groudon (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe den 1.75" Hometrainer von Continental drauf


----------



## Mithras (20. Oktober 2010)

Dreck


----------



## derAndre (21. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> letzteres problem hab ich auch. ich löse es mit lampen...was dummerweiße auch ein teurer spaß is. meine sind immer zu 80% geliehen



Lampe, günstig und sehr gut => http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

Mir reicht eine. Eine Zweite am Lenker und Du merkst Du unterschied zwischen Tag und Nacht nicht mehr! Klamotten? Ist doch egal. Man schwitzt wie sau und wird dreckig wie sau. Lieber zu warm und nicht Atmungsaktiv als frieren. Zur Not gibt es bei den Gebrüdern Albrecht immer wieder günstige Klamotten. Die funktionieren mehr oder weniger gut und gesehen wirst damit Nachts im Wald ja eh nicht . Mir reicht es, zumidnest bis zum nächsten Lottogewinn und dann trage ich nur noch Falke, Platzangst und Co...

Andi fährst im Sommer nicht im Wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (21. Oktober 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> So wird es Bald bei mir auch wieder aussehen
> Hab die Selbe Rolle
> 
> Hohl dir aber noch einen Rollenreifen, die normalen fährst du sehr Schnell Runter....



Heeee du bist hier im Cube Fred!!! Raus mit dem Speiseeis!!


----------



## Cortina (21. Oktober 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Heeee du bist hier im Cube Fred!!! Raus mit dem Speiseeis!!



Na na na wer wird denn gleich...wir sind doch tolerant.

Außerdem befindet er sich doch auf dem Weg der Besserung, 
immerhin ist er schon bei den Würfeln angekommen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (21. Oktober 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Lampe, günstig und sehr gut => http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489
> 
> ....


 
Die Lampe ist supi, die habe ich auch


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich stehe ja mehr auf das Original


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

